# Incoming - What do you have coming in the mail??



## Ronin

I've got a Fenix e05 coming. Should make a great keychain light.


----------



## Derek Dean

Jetbeam Bk-135. It took me a long time to decide on a 1xAA light for my daytime EDC. This is the slimmest 1xAA with a clicky I could find (17mm diameter). I bought it over the newer PA-01 because it has 3 independently adjustable levels, meaning I can set up the UI any way I want, a very important feature for me.

The only place that still had them in stock was Kaidomain, and this is my first experience with them. They answered all my questions quickly and professionally and got it shipped out in one day, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## GeoBruin

Malkoff MD2 with an M60w. Obviously it's a used acquisition from the marketplace.


----------



## 3D black mag

Fenix TK21 U2 from 5.11 Tactical.


----------



## bodhran

More batteries...alway more batteries.


----------



## think2x

Headstrap for my Sidewinder Compact, BlackHawk Night Ops Gladius Flashlight Holster to carry my MD2, Inova Microlight red


----------



## goose2283

Redilast 3100s and an SR51. I'm hoping the batteries get here before the light; I want to give them a good workout and make sure they're well matched before they go into service.


----------



## grayhighh

Mac's Custom, wait for this beauty for about a week, should arrived today.


----------



## al93535

Sadly, nothing at all! I need to get a new order in, and it should be a zebralight sc51w.


----------



## scout24

At the moment, absolutely nothing...  I'm ok with that, and rather content at the moment with the state of my collection. (I hate calling it that, but I guess it is.) Tomorrow/ next week may be a different story, however...


----------



## Mtbmurf

Spark st6 460nw...
Man cant have just one headlamp...lol


----------



## badkarmaiii

Precisionworks-custom Thrunite Neutron 1A 17500, Scorpion V2 turbo head, Malkoff M61W and some smaller batteries for other things...


----------



## stoli67

LF2XT titanium Run 3
Stainless Steel LF2xt tube and a Ti Tail with orange trit
Illuminati AAA
Norland Glue
2 26650 cells and a USB charger
Foam for a Pelikan case
Key ring atttachment and new o rings for a 2XT

I think that is about all at the moment!


----------



## Ian2381

Xeno E03 and Sipik Sk68
That's it for now


----------



## 1hawaii50

Pila charger and 2 x AW18650, 2900Mah batteries, and one battery holder/case.


----------



## mojospapi

Oh man...too much this week:

(2) Cryos Bezels (black & raw) from Ronac, a SF C2 from LA popo and a Xeno EO3 with diffuser and various bezel rings & UCL lens from Tactical HID.

The wife is not happy. She doesn't know about the stormtrooper Z2 and NB engines in the very near future. *gulp*


----------



## JermsMalibu

Maelstrom X10
2 26650 batteries
battery charger
and some CR123s


----------



## geezer

Surefire A2
Surefire 6P
Solarforce L2T and SS bezel


----------



## indadark

*Delivered! TnC Ti P60 style cr123 host
*Delivered! 1 Surefire Z41 HA III Natural TC
*Delivered! 2 AW IMR 18350
*Delivered! 1 Oveready Delrin TC shroud with clip
*Delivered! 1 NB XM-L Module
*Delivered! 1 bored Surefire C2 HA III Natural host
*Delivered! 1 Surefire Z58 HA III Natural TC
*Delivered! 1 Krytox 50/50
*Delivered! 1 Cryos Cooling Bezel HA III Natural
*Delivered! 1 SS Black Ti electroplated smooth bezel ring
*Delivered! 1 UCL lens
*Delivered! 1 bezel tool
*Delivered! 1 4Sevens Charger
*Delivered! 1 Steve Ku Ti Ex10
*Delivered! 1 Steve Ku Ti Ex10 clip
*Delivered! 2 Redilast P18650 3100MaH
*Delivered! 1 kuku427 Large Ti Trit Pendant
*Delivered! 1 VanIsleDSM dropin
*Delivered! 1 Fetie switch
*Delivered! 1 SS smooth bezel ring
*Delivered! 2 Battery Cases
*Delivered! 1 Sunwayman V10R Ti
*Delivered! 1 Nailbender XRE P60 Dropin 
*Delivered! 1 Cryos Cooling Bezel HA III Natural
*Delivered! 1 Moddoolar TL34 body and P60 interface
1 365nm UV P60 Dropin 
1 Surefire SW02 switch
1 Gavina 3 Trit switch
1 Gavina 2 Trit switch

I think need an intervention...:help:

but not before I order:

Macs EDC XM-L


:devil:


----------



## tel0004

Streamlight TLr-1s


----------



## r1derbike

Sky Ray 3X T6.

I'm a cheap date...

...Charles


----------



## Kilovolt

Fenix E15


----------



## carlo1958

A Brite Strike Blue Dot BD-198-HLS-2C (second from Brite Strike as I have got the rechargeable one... it's that good). I also have a O-light iTP A3 R5 (black) coming in the next one or two days and finally I just received the Fenix TK15 of which I have been very disappointed as it has a doughnut effect that I really don't like. Will give this away to some of my colleagues :shakehead


----------



## ebow86

badkarmaiii said:


> Precisionworks-custom Thrunite Neutron 1A 17500, Scorpion V2 turbo head, Malkoff M61W and some smaller batteries for other things...


 
Surefire 8NX commander


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Delete! (Double post!)


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Mac's Customs 3300L (1550ma version in neutral which should make it a 3840L.)
DEFT-EDC
4Sevens Maelstrom X10
Zebralight SC600w (well, just as soon as it is released!)


----------



## Gilfner

Zebralight SC51


----------



## JS_280

Solarforce L2T with single-mode XM-L dropin
Skyray Triple XM-L 2x 18650 from Manafont (at $52.00 I couldn't resist...)
(6) 18650 Protected Batteries


----------



## Pathian

A Nailbender XML P-60 drop-in!


----------



## davidV5

1. Sunwayman M10A.
2. Xeno E03.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A P-Rocket 530Lu. from Shiningbeam: 'Looks fantastic on paper. The 2.8A. version looked a little scary; so opted for the non-toasting 1.4A model which has a much better run-time and runs much cooler.


----------



## kevinfc

Zebralight SC600


----------



## garbman

Spark ST5-190NW and ST6-460NW headlamps directly from SBflashlights.
Hope they arrive soon.
Can't wait to test them out.


----------



## tre

I usually have more restraint but I've ordered 3 lights in the last week :shrug:. 

Fenix TK70
4sevens Maelstrom X10
Sunwayman M40A XML
stainless Fenix LD01 R5 (two of them)

I think I need to sell a few things to make some room. My collection is getting out of control again.


----------



## uknewbie

I like this thread, makes me realise I am not alone... Oh and many of you seem to have lots coming, I only have a TK70 arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Napalm

tre said:


> I usually have more restraint but I've ordered 3 lights in the last week :shrug:.
> 
> Fenix TK70
> 4sevens Maelstrom X10
> Sunwayman M40A XML
> 
> I think I need to sell a few things to make some room. My collection is getting out of control again.



Be patient with the M40A. If you're doing close distance wall hunting you may see an yellow corona around the hotspot. Don't :hairpull: it disappears gradually as you increase the distance and at some 5m it's completely gone and all that's left is a very very nice hotspot. Anyway judging by the hotspot size the light is not very useful at close distance.

Nap.


----------



## brandocommando

I am anxiously awaiting 2 NB XML dropins, a 3000k and a 4500k.

EDIT: I got the dropins  and _now_ I am waiting a Fenix TK41 from Goingear, 3 stainless steel fenix LD01's from The Toolnut, and a Solarforce stainless steel lanyard ring from Lighthound... and an Oveready L3N triple from CPFMP.

The TK41 should be here on Monday.:twothumbs


----------



## scottyhazzard

I'm waiting for an XM-L EDC from Mac's Customs. I want what indadark is getting! Especially the Drop-in and FETtie, too cool.


----------



## Darkwall

Just ordered Jetbeam 3M XML !!! Looking forward to getting a hobby charger and some AW 2900's.


----------



## moerush04

Fenix TK-15 to replace my lost Eagletac T10LC2. 

Oh how I miss my LC2. They are available online now for $33 on a website somewhere.


----------



## richpalm

Non-light stuff from Manafont, a backup Inova 24/7 from greedbay, and emitters and 7135's from Illumination Supply. (XML's to see if I can do something with a 3D Mag with no machine shop!

Just got the TK70-of course I want the Thailand version...

Rich


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Insurance premium for my bike.
I did go over to Henry's and pick up another HDS rotary on Friday. Seems silly to have him mail it when I live a few miles away.
Would have a 4 Seven's X10 in the mail, but I know a dealer in town who gives me my 4 Sevens fix... maybe tomorrow!


----------



## whiteoakjoe

New to this forum, hope I did not make a mistake but ordered a 4Sevens Quark AA2 Turbo yesterday. Just hoping it is not a mistake. :shakehead


----------



## livelifeingray

Download's Pocket Rocket 8th edition!


----------



## mrlysle

Waiting on a DQG II. It'll be my first, but I they really look nice. Got mine in a warm tint!


----------



## brembo

livelifeingray said:


> Download's Pocket Rocket 8th edition!



Ditto


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Trustfire F22 single AA/14500 Stainless Steel light. I ordered it from the Solarforce website for $25 USD. They claim 320 lumens. Every day I check my mailbox, I get excited! Can anyone relate? This light will be #24 in my collection...PS. I live close to an airport that has some kind of airshow yearly, and it's always nice to see/hear the F22 Raptor fly by. WOW. Nice plane.


----------



## AndyS

TrustFire X8 XM-LT6. Ordered a week ago from Manafont. Patience.


----------



## aimxplode

Ultrafire charger, 4 LiFEPo4 123a's


----------



## RedLED

Royaty checks, so I can add to my light collection.


----------



## Tsportmat

A Fenix TK12 to replace my ~13 year old Mini Maglite!


----------



## Lightdadark

Well I think I have a Mag reflector on the way from the Sandwich Shoppe but i"m not sure... I haven't recieved any sort of order confirmation, or shipping notice. ?


----------



## eebowler

1) Three P7 Heatsinks. (a month wait)
2) Two Neutral XML LEDs on 14mm boards. (not sure)
3) Misc order from KD (should be coming but the order 'does not exist'.)
4) High current switches and two MR11, 6V, 20W lamps from Batteryspace.com (One more week!)


----------



## Rat

1x elektrolumens little bruiser (elektrolumens AKA: Wayne)
2 x SF M2’s bored (1x shao.fu.tzer & 1x oveready)
1x SF C2 bored and cerakote white (bored by pressionworks & cerakote by bugsy714)
1x M3 cerakote white with black bezel ( M3 shao.fu.tzer & cerakote bugsy714 )
1x M3 body bored ( CPF MP & bored by Oveready)
1x C2 body bored (shao.fu.tzer)
4 x Cryos Cooling Bezel 3x HA III Natural 1x black (ronac) 
4 x UCL clear lenses (Oveready
2x M2 bezels Crenellated (Oveready)
3 x Nailbender drop-in’s (Dave)
1x E series pill drop in (Illumination Supply)
1 x M3 head crenellated bezel type
2x Z41 tail caps (shao.fu.tzer)
2x Lanyards in Black & white “Storm Troopers” (FlashlightInMyPocket)
3x pelican cases one being the IM3300 storm rifle case (should hold a few lights).

 Box of parts being done in bright white cerakote including Cryo bezel, Jetbeam PC-25, LF seraph turbohead, tailcaps & other bezels (by bugsy714) 

Maybe this has help me relies I have a problem ? After looking at this list of gear coming and what has turned up in the mail last week I think it has awaken me in that I do have a problem.
Last week I had two parcels turn up that I forgot I even ordered.
I think I will have a break for awhile and enjoy what I have now and what’s already coming.
Well after the 226650 host TnC Products are looking at making then that will be the last. 

And the P60 drop in to go into that host then 100% thats it.

cheers


----------



## Streamer

A Fenix Eo5 just a couple hours away in todays mail.


----------



## woodentsick

Zebralight SC51c and H51fc


----------



## S1LVA

I picked up an M3LT-S over on the MP. The 400 lumen version. It will be here on Monday but I wish I had it to take to the beach house this weekend! 

My HDS 200 Tactical and my Oveready Triple C2 will suffice for my weekend trip


----------



## Leif24

Zebralight SC51w


----------



## shane45_1911

Fenix TK41. Hope I get a good tint. Hope I get a centred emitter. Hope I get good switches.


----------



## jds1

Quark Mini AA on the way.

Jeff


----------



## afdk

Don't have any lights coming in, very satisfied with my current lights!


----------



## mvyrmnd

I just got the shipping notice for what I believe is the only 90-CRI Mac's 3300L in existence. Yay!


----------



## glockxj

Bored 6P, NB 2.8 XM-L, 2900 AW 18650s


----------



## jumpstat

SF M3 CB, SF G2ZL, Led Tower, AW Batts,


----------



## jabe1

XM-L neutral
26650s
Rebel reflector
3A buck driver

:devil:


----------



## Chris201W

An Olight SR51, 2 AW 18650 2600 mAh protected cells, and a Pila IBC charger should be shipping on Monday.

This will be my first foray into the world of rechargeables (at least for flashlights). I've always preferred the simplicity of primaries, but there's something about feeding the SR51 six primaries for every couple of hours of runtime that I just couldn't stomach. When it comes to something as potentially dangerous as rechargeable batteries, I'm more than happy to pay a premium for good quality cells and a good quality charger. Hopefully I've made good choices!


----------



## mattevt

En route to me are:

1. Q 1232 Turbo X
2. 2 D Black Maglite
3. Metal reflector
4. Pelican 3854 Lamp
5. Borofloat 52.1mm Lens

What could I possibly be up to?


----------



## cnbmis

--Finally shipped--hope to receive in a week or so:
1x UltraFire 18WG-T60 XM-LT6 5-Mode 1200-Lumen - Silver (1 x 18650)
(probably lucky to hit 500 or 600 lumens.. future purchase -- an efficient way to measure these...)
1x DSD 18650 CR123A Charger
4x UltraFire Protected 18650 3.7V 2400mAh Lithium Batteries
10x Green GITD Silicone Tailcap
1x Stylish 72-LED Blue Light Digit Alloy Bracelet Wrist Watch - Silver (every good order from out East needs something "stylish")
1x Roll and Tap Activated Digital LED Die (it was free, I like free)

--Pending from this order--who knows when 
1x Bullet Shaped Copper Butane Lighter (roughly equiv to a .600 Nitro Express round)
1x USB output 2x1a lighter socket charger

Took a week to go from ordered to first shipment. Ugh. So go the joys of DX 

I only have a couple lights for EDC thus far (lost my SF E2e some years ago), which brought me to DX & KD, though I have yet to order from the latter. 

I am impressed with some of these orders .. and hope that I never get addicted to that level! 

Chris


----------



## AndyS

AndyS said:


> TrustFire X8 XM-LT6. Ordered a week ago from Manafont. Patience.


 
...and it arrived today. I like.


----------



## Deal4

I'm getting a barely used TK40 that I got from Marketplace for $50!
You could say that I am happy!


----------



## cratz2

Stainless Steel LD01 
Two Elektrolumens XM-2s and LiFePO4 cells
Two Solarforce L2T hosts and a single level XML Solarforce drop-in
Couple Ultrafire C2s with 5 mode XML modules and a couple drivers for other projects


----------



## SaVaGe

NONE YET! But i have my eyes on the TK70.........hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kadinh

HDS rotary 200 silver from going gear


----------



## abbotsmike

Not a lot really! 
A pair of seoul P4's, one for my 4D magled, and one for my petzl tikka XP. I know the mag is not the greatest, and I'd love on of mac's xml dropins, but the funds don't allow for now (well, I blew it all on climbing gear instead!!) that and the mag as is does for my needs!
Also some CR123's for the niton tactical original that I found in a field recently! Might have to sort a holster for it too at some point...


----------



## rjhooper

... just between us flashaholics, I orderd the jet beam BC40 neutral tint (5000k).
now if I can just get home before the mailman arrives...


----------



## KVoimakas

livelifeingray said:


> Download's Pocket Rocket 8th edition!


 
Same here.


----------



## 276

Polarion Abyss Dual


----------



## TheTomas

When it rains , it pours, so after only hanging out on this forum for a week or so, I ended up ordering a Stainless Fenix Ld01 and a Titanium Preon 2 within three days of each other. The Fenix was an impulse buy, because I caught it on sale at newegg, but the Preon 2 is the one I'm really looking forward to, since I'm going to have it sandblasted to match my Sebenza and my Embassy pen. I'll need to figure out how to protect the lens, but I've seen an example and I think it'll turn out awesome. Anyone sandblasted a light before?


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A Surefire Z44 / HA 111 bezel with UCL window, brushed SS ring to go on a C2 body and take a very tidy M61W. I expect this to be a rather good set-up with the gorgeous beam of Malkoff's drop-in. It was pretty tame with the KX4 head; it was close to a perfect pattern but not much light.


----------



## Hamaremon

1. Arcmania Extreme-II CR123
2. McGizmo Haiku XM-L 3V
3. Muyshondt Aeon Ti

The Arcmania Extreme-II arrived this morning in perfect order.


----------



## AndyS

TheTomas said:


> Anyone sandblasted a light before?


 
Like this?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?307016-New-look-for-my-Preon-2-Titanium


----------



## Leoht

I have a Zebralight SC600 on its way.


----------



## TheTomas

Yes. I actually posted there, as you can see, but I haven't gotten an answer to my question of what to do to protect the lens during sandblasting. I'm thinking of putting some tape on the lens, but I'd really like to know that will work before I mess up my light.


----------



## tab665

surefire M6LT should be here tommorow.


----------



## KLowD9x

ThruNite Neutron 2A in neutral white.

I only have two more cool white LEDs to get rid of before I have nothing but neutral white emitters. I have seen the light!


----------



## gearhead1972

A Malkoff 3-6 D Mag drop for a 2D host that will run 3 3500 mah NiMH 1/2D's that I got coming from Battery Junction along with a Tenergy charger. Also, a Fusion 36 drop in for an old 2C mag. Now all my old mags will be up to date lol, they are just lights that hang around the doors and windows of the house for nocturnal creature watching.


----------



## anethema

Quark 123^2 Turbo "X". MMM 450 OTF lumens in a throwey light in a small package.


----------



## slimb

i have 2 zebralight h31, one red and one white in the mail ( i hope)


----------



## makapuu

UltraFire UF-980L from Manafont


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tolkaze

1. Maelstrom S18 - In the mail, on the way
2. Jayrob modded maglite - In the build queue, hopefully in the post in a few weeks


----------



## Bruno28

Fenix Tk35 + AW 2900mAh 18650 + charger!


----------



## egrep

Swissbianco EX10 Sunburst, Whetstone and Patriot (looking for Magma). Lummi Wee NS w/ two locators(?). Mac's Custom EDC (Violet, SST-50), JHenko handmade D10 w/ 10 trits, 2 and 3 trit electronic switches for my Gavina tailcaps. Quark Turbo-X, Prism, 9V tactical head, tactical tailcap. 2 Giant Steve KU Tritium pendants, Peter Atwood 2 Ti Pests, 8 Blu Ano Ti Lanslides.

All in the mail or about to be on Monday. Am I one lucky (and crazy) ******* or what?


Edit: Wee NS arrived today (8/15) ! (no paid for tritium markers though) and so did the Atwood Lanslides!

Added a Gatlight V.2, should be here this week too!


----------



## eloreno

A H51w and SC600. I'm liking the ZebraLights.

Sent from the adirondacks using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian2381

Trustfire X9


----------



## flame2000

DQG II R4.


----------



## Swedpat

Any day a Ledlenser P5, which I sent back for repair or change because of unconsistent and fast changing brightness, some contact issue. And in some week I hope for two Xeno E03.


----------



## Q8iGunner

Lumintop L1C XP-G R5 CW


----------



## Gothmog

Elektrolumens EDC-XML


----------



## bighest

Tk70


----------



## AaronG

E05 incoming. Money's tight after my most recent arrival ( my youngest son was born August 1/11)


----------



## cplusplus

8 Sanyo Eneloops just ordered it today and by coincidence I went to CPF and found this thread.


----------



## fl0t

Surefire 6P and hopefully a 9P as well.


----------



## T45

A Romisen RC-A4 II NW....wanted to try this low cost version of the Nitecore Extreme Tactical.


----------



## Wrecked

Q AA2 R5
Q AA R5
ZL SC51


----------



## Scubie67

Zebralight Q50............










Probably in about 5 or 6 weeks !:naughty:


----------



## RWT1405

3 - SF E1e's, 2 - black, 1 - HA. There will be Malkoff's (M31LL's) in them, after they arrive.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## sassaquin

A Peak Night Patrol 300 Stainless Steel is on a big adventure this week riding in a UPS truck and should arrive at my door late this week.
My first 18650 light.oo:


----------



## Chidwack

I'm kinda new to this and have been bitten hard by the flashlight bug. I have a 4Sevens Quark AA2 Tactical coming in a few days. 
I see another light from 4Sevens called a Quark AA2 Turbo and I'm wondering if I should have ordered that one instead. I'm not sure what the difference is. One costs $59 and the other costs $75.


----------



## Schuey2002

I have a SureFire E2E-HA currently inbound from SoCal..


----------



## Dual

Couple of 4sevens Preon 2 in satin titanium and blue.

Sunwayman V10R Ti with AA extender.

Also a whole bunch of batteries.


----------



## bill_n_opus

Hey! Just picked up my tk70 today, already had the nimh batts for it, charged and ready to go!

Whaddya know, it's dark out right now! Gonna fire it up. 

During the day I compared it briefly to my tk40 and grinned ear to ear when it blew it out of the water. Gonna be interesting to see how it looks outside.

*edit* looks awesome! Can't wait until halloween! lol.


----------



## JohnSmith

HDS Tactical 200 Clicky. My first HDS. I'm a Surefire E-series junky and I've been racking my brain for a month on how to lego together a new Surefire that would give me any new capability not offered by my current stable. It occurred to me this morning that an HDS could fit the bill. Hours of research later and I decided on the clicky 200T.


----------



## mvyrmnd

mvyrmnd said:


> I just got the shipping notice for what I believe is the only 90-CRI Mac's 3300L in existence. Yay!


 
It's here!


----------



## uberjeff

1. SF C2
2. nailbender XML P60 drop in
3. Pila IBC charger
4. Redilast 2900mah 18650
5. 2x AW 2200mah 18650
6. handful of Titanium Innovations CR123a's to hold me over until the C2 gets bored


----------



## grayhighh

mvyrmnd said:


> It's here!



I got the XP-G version, and it is one amazing light.


----------



## grayhighh

Got two big boxes coming

1.Delghi Iris Stonewashed with green trits in tail
2.McGizmo Haiku BB XM-L
3.McGizmo Mule CRI
4.Mac's Tri EDC black
5.Mac's SST-50 EDC 1.4a ''Brass''
6.Mac's sub 2D with XM-L dropin
7.Mac's 3D proto MC-E dropin


----------



## Ronin

1.Solarforce L2T x2
2.Solarforce L2M
3.Trustfire Red & Black 18650 x8
4.Solarforce XM-L Drop-in
5.Solarforce S9 & S8 tailcaps
6.Surefire C2 Bored
7.Surefire Bezels x3


----------



## scaramanga

Waiting for my Thrunite Catapult V3 & Jetbeam Jet IIIM Military XM-L. Can't wait!


----------



## JacobJones

Not much actually, most of the things I've ordered recently have already arrived. All I am waiting for now is a maypole 12 volt trickle charger for my SLA batteries and a ballast to replace a faulty one


----------



## mattevt

Nailbender sst-50 (4500K) for my 6P. I'm very excited for this. When I get it I will be done buying lights for a while. Seriously, if I can stick to it, my next purchase will be a Deft EDC or an HDS Rotary.


----------



## shado

I have a SPY 005/ Macs Customs Copper XM-L EDC/ Macs Customs TRI-EDC/ Munroe Knives Revenant and this arrived today 

Anso Titanium Carabiner






Anso Titanium Carabiner and a pair of Lummi Wee XM-L's





Wee XM-L and Wee XR-E R2





Anso Titanium Carabiner and a pair of Lummi Wee XM-L's





Thanks
Todd


----------



## flashlight nut

I just pulled the trigger on a Surefire Titan. I realized I didn't have a flashlight to wear around my neck. Solved that problem.


----------



## torcher

Elektrolumens Big Bruiser !


----------



## Geban

Sunwayman V10R Ti on its way!


----------



## mrlysle

Got a second ZL SC60w coming 'cause I like the first so much I wanted a "spare", and just ordered a Xeno Cube w/XP-G R5 'cause I've wanted one since I first saw them! Definitely a neat looking light! Ordered both lights from Tod at illuminationGear 'cause he's just great to deal with, orders come fast, and I've never had a problem with anything. Good folks there.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

For myself: One of those triple XM-L "4000" lumen Sky Ray lights with the stainless bezel and lo-mid-hi, a DQG 2 or whatever it's called tiny AAA flashlight, and some FM Beefy C Bezels... Everything else coming in has to be sold unfortunately... 

Shao

Edit: Balderlight is sending me some of their lights for evaluation. Reviews and pics to come...


----------



## MashBill

I have the following in route:
1. LumaPower Incendio V3U LE
2. Malkoff MD2 Camo
3. Jetbeam RRT-21
4. Malkoff VME for my SF E2e

These should hold my addiction until the Sunwayman V60C is released........

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onuris

SureFire UB3T Invictus, AZ2 Combatlight, 6PX Defender

SureFire incandescents for mod hosts- two E1e's, M2 Centurion, M3 Turbohead Combatlight, M4 Devastator

Sunwayman L10A and L10E right-angle lights

Spark SL6-750NW XMLT5

Klarus P1C, MiX6 Ti, and Ti whistle

WREX Ti adjustable pocket wrench and Piranha pocket tool, CRKT spare tool

Elishewitz Orion Ti tactical pen


----------



## texbaz

Sunwayman V10R Ti Wow, glad I'm able to finally get one of these, could be the last batch.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

texbaz said:


> Sunwayman V10R Ti Wow, glad I'm able finally get one of these could be the last batch.



Where have you heard this???? My bank account hates you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrecked

Sunwayman V10r. And after goinggear opens tomorrow, a Klarus ST20.


----------



## mattevt

I had told myself I was done buying lights for a while, but I mean really...

I too have a SWM V10R on its way, and when my nailbender drop-in and a pair of IMR 18650's (for a mag mod) arrive, I think I will be done for a while. Really, I mean it...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

mattevt said:


> I had told myself I was done buying lights for a while, but I mean really...
> 
> I too have a SWM V10R on its way, and when my nailbender drop-in and a pair of IMR 18650's (for a mag mod) arrive, I think I will be done for a while. Really, I mean it...


 

I've been telling myself that since 2005... It doesn't end... For most... Some escape its pull, but then are usually sucked back in a year or two later once they see or read about some new rump-kicking, ultra-efficient, melt your face off like the Ark of the Covenant LED that's been developed...


----------



## cgonko

DEFT EDC arrived in Mpls Saturday, will be in my office tomorrow. . .


----------



## Rikr

I have a Tiablo A9 R2 Throw King 280 lumen and a Collimator 53 mm Head, it's coming from Kit-Tronics. I talked with Greer for an hour today about different lights and batteries, really very helpful and patient with all my stupid questions.


----------



## fl0t

-Custom XM-L T6 P60 Drop-in
-Triple Cree XP-G LED Regulated 1100 lumen P60 Drop In
-Quark MiNi X 123
-Fenix TK70
-Maglite 6D


----------



## Sarlix

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Some escape its pull, but then are usually sucked back in a year or two later once they see or read about some new rump-kicking, ultra-efficient, melt your face off like the Ark of the Covenant LED that's been developed...



you're describing me!

I just got sucked back here and brought a Quark mini 123 R5 (couldn't find an S2 )


----------



## jh333233

My electric bills, Card bills


----------



## kelmo

jh333233 said:


> My electric bills, Card bills



Thats funny!

150 glowsticks for me, well actually its for my kids and their friends.


----------



## Sarlix

kelmo said:


> 150 glowsticks for me, well actually its for my kids and their friends.




Wow, they must have a lot of friends!


----------



## PKFan

My first drop-in - M61W - for my LAPG closeout C2.


----------



## Vedak

Armytek Predator
4- AW18650
charger 

Hoping these will be a little better than my Streamlight Strion.


----------



## kelmo

Sarlix said:


> Wow, they must have a lot of friends!


 
Not really, they are 3 and 4 but we do alot of activites at night. This past weekend we went camping with 3 other tikes and burned threw about 12 of them.


----------



## samuraishot

Saabluster worked his magic and built his DEFT-edc light engine into my Oveready Steampunk C2 host :devil:

Photo courtesy of Saabluster himself


----------



## my#1hobby

Xeno E03 XM-L NW and 2 14500's.


----------



## 96transam

A Malkoff Drop-in for a 6D Maglite


----------



## yowzer

The postman should be dropping off a Fenix E05 tomorrow. Just got some more 18650's the other day.


----------



## bodhran

A Dry 3 xm-l, 3 mode neutral. Looks interesting but not a lot user comments yet. We'll see...


----------



## skyfire

Spyderco Chicago.

i havent bought a light in awhile, instead im trying out and using lights that i bought in the past, that ive never used.

lately its been a V10R Ti from the 2nd batch... and im loving this light, it replaced my high cri clicky. 
and to top it off, im a warm tint snob, and my new favorite EDC is a cool tint!! really says alot about the V10R.


----------



## Lightingman

Security camera, DVR, waiting to see what extra cables/extensions I need to get.


----------



## hron61

malkoff ems md2 (believed to be the very last ems sold when i bought it originaly.
surefire e1b
ti n30 hid
malkoff p7 d26 dropin (for the ems md2)
malkoff wildcat v3 head with an md4 body (for my ar15) two left in stock...better hurry
yep thats all of it. think im done for awhile...time to play with em. :thumbsup:

ok...one more...malkoff natural md2 with m60


----------



## Tiggercat

I am waiting on a Quark Mini AA2 R5. I really wanted the Quark AA2 Tactical R5, but they are out of stock and told me to check back in two weeks.


----------



## JS_280

SolarForce L2M with S7 tailcap, XM-L drop-in and stainless bezel.


----------



## zakmatthews

Thrunite Neutron 1C ordered from Aimkon Tactical.


----------



## al93535

iTP A3 R5, and another aw IMR 16340


----------



## TK35

ShiningBeam S-Mini XM-L T6.


----------



## yams

Olight I20


----------



## Danielsan

Fenix LD10, Klarus MI X6 Ti, Jetbeam PA40 all 3 from Hong Kong - 2 GITD Keysticks from a user in the US 

i think that i can say that the ZL Q50 will soon be added and the PA40 sold  But lets wait and see how good and bright the Q50 really is with Eneloops


----------



## Q8iGunner

Jetbeam PA40


----------



## Kilovolt

Xeno E03 CREE XM-L


----------



## JacobJones

1 Cree XML T6
1 Driver From Shiningbeam
2 Romisen Tactical Clicky Switches
1 75 Watt HID Ballast
1 Mini Pig Torch From DX
1 Can Of Ultra Refined Newport Butane
1 Dragon Teapot Lighter
1 Fire Exstinguisher Novelty Lighter

Think that's everything for now


----------



## HooNz

Some piston rings for the motor bike (a complete set)


----------



## scaramanga

Klarus XT20, can't wait!


----------



## SCEMan

Spyderco Matriarch


----------



## grayhighh

P60 Quad XPG dropin


----------



## Kasé Zomé

Ra Clicky 140GT


----------



## scheven_architect

4-mode DRY NW


----------



## kj2

Fenix E11 (bought it for a friend)


----------



## Kletsou

Sunwayman V10R Ti is the one I am looking forward the most and I can not remember the others "light36" has ordered for us! :laughing:

remind me "light36" :wave:


----------



## fonaryk

Maelstrom S18 and Xeno Cube. 

Klarus XT 20 next.

Followed by divorce.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

HDS Rotary

It was scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but according to the tracking information it should be arriving today. Sweet!


----------



## Tiggercat

Fenix LD20 clip
ZebraLight SC31W
Batteries
Super Lube


----------



## Eric242

Right now I am waiting for a Surefire L1-RD and a K2 Kroma to arrive.

Eric


----------



## Launch Mini

A couple of McG Sapphire GS ( warm versions)


----------



## Serial Chiller

4sevens Qmini CR2, my third actually. It's greatest feature is also it's biggest curse, I always lose it.

4 Trustfire 18650 and a charger although I don't have a flashlight for these (ordered them before I started looking for one because of DX shipping times and finally couldn't find a decent 18650 flashlight. Waiting for the Armytek Predator with XM-L right now.)


----------



## JOHNNY-FLASH

I've got a Fenix SS LDO1 on its way.


----------



## ms1496

Jetbeam RRT3 XML


----------



## kelmo

3 Arc AAA CSs, 1 black E2e, and 50 glowsticks!


----------



## roadkill1109

Lumintop ED20 and 2 Panasonic 18650's 2900mAh.


----------



## adept1

Solarforce L2T body for me, and an L2M for a friend.


----------



## run4jc

Fenix LD01R4
Fenix LD15

Got 'em on sale with free shipping and batteries from LA Police Gear - just had to try them.

Oh, I forgot - McGizmo warm Sapphire GS!


----------



## larrystorch

My Sunwayman V10R HA and titanium AA extension was waiting for me after work yesterday. I wish I would of had the budget to get the ti V10R, but another expensive hobby blew that idea away.

This is my first "expensive" light and I love it. Already have a kuku trit switch ordered and thinking about boring out the AA extension for a 17500. This forum is dangerous to my wallet.


----------



## kj2

Still the Fenix E11 for a friend of mine. The mail-man is slow


----------



## Chenery88

Olight SR51 all the way from Hong Kong....hurry up postie lol


----------



## device manager

Thanks to the wealth of info on this forum I have a Quark X 1232 & SWM V10R Ti + AA ext. on the way.


----------



## Lightfoot98

A couple of Solarforce hosts. A L2m and 2-L2T's.
Bezel assortment for above hosts.
A couple of dropins for the above hosts.
Xtar WP2-II charger
Xtar WP6-II charger


----------



## tony22

I suckered myself into buying one of the new Quark AA2 XM-Ls.


----------



## Lightingman

tony22 said:


> I suckered myself into buying one of the new Quark AA2 XM-Ls.


 

It's been like one month and I have gotten the

Neutron 2AA XML
Fenix LD20 XP-G (R5

And I have coming in the mail my Quark AA2......................all will be acquired before 45 days is up. I have to wonder if I will run out of quality 2AA LEDs by the end of the year........


----------



## CamoNinja

Received my Scorpion V2 today. Next week got a RRT-2 and a Javelin coming. 2 weeks ago I got a DBS V2 and a Jet III-M.


----------



## Burntrice

Just had a bit of a blow out..

Pila IBC Lithium Charger 
AW R123 spacers for WF139 Charger, 2 Pack 
4Sevens Preon I Royal Red PreonI Red 
AW R123 Rechargeable Lithium Batteries, 2 Pack 
ITP A3 EOS NEW R5 Stainless Steel 

woohoo!


----------



## nbp

I am patiently waiting for a Clicky 140 Exec and a blacked out Clicky 200 to arrive from HDS as warranty replacements for two glitchy lights I sent in to Henry. I would expect them soon as he had said 4 weeks and we're getting close to that. Hopefully this coming week I'll see them.


----------



## light36

Kletsou said:


> Sunwayman V10R Ti is the one I am looking forward the most and I can not remember the others "light36" has ordered for us! :laughing:
> 
> remind me "light36" :wave:



Yip , we have since received our sunwayman's V10R T1 and they sure are a piece of work !! . Maybe one or two other surprizes on their way kletsou , we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## silentlurker

Fenix E21.


----------



## Jay611j

ZL SC600....Finally gave in


----------



## purelite

Peak Logan 17500 SS head HA body and Moddoo clip. I am salivating!!


----------



## PhillyRube

Just got 3 Ultrafire 3000mah 18650s.......


----------



## Acid87

Surefire E2E and L1 Lumamax. Incan goodness.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I'm having to skimp on personal purchases... Since moving to the Dealer's Corner, my sales have plummeted. 
Anyway, this here be what Shao'll be receivin' in the mail soon:

One of those new Solarforce tailcaps, a Novatac Special Ops, a Glock type 78 field knife (for throwing!), a Manafont XP-G/Green drop-in, and all kinds of lanyard stuff and batteries for my store... I wish I had a Mesa Tactical 870 barrel/extended mag clamp coming in... but alas... times are hard on the boulevard...


----------



## LightNub

Preon 2


----------



## Bill S.

Ordered a Klarus X6 SS AAA today and it just shipped.


----------



## my#1hobby

Fenix TK70:devil:
Quark "X" AA² Tactical
Quark 123² Turbo "X"
4Sevens 100db Titanium Whistle
And I be broke as a joke:sick2:

This will be my last purchases for this year......


----------



## Larbo

. HDS Rotary black 200 lumens arrived today.


----------



## wardroid

I'm about to order the Fenix TK21 in couple of days. Next paycheck to be exact


----------



## JayCeeNC

Sunwayman V20C
12 Surefire CR123's

from Battery Junction.


----------



## run4jc

Went a bit nuts over the past two days...
Peak Logan QTC HA/SS with Momentary Press Switch and 17500 body
Peak Eiger QTC with Nichia 119 High CRI emitter - in SS with 2 bodies - 10180 and AAA - both keychain versions
After a cool trade, a McGizmo High CRI 6V Mule Head

"Honestly dear - I can stop any time I want to!!"


----------



## AZPops

Olight M3X Triton and a i2 EOS!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I've gone a little OOC the past few days. Your gonna see a few lights up on the BST threads tonight to make room.
Incoming:
Haiku BB Hi CRI w/ spare XP-G LE
Haiku XM-L from the BST threads
VanIsle drop-in
Preon Revo SS
Cutter order of some XP-G S2 (they finally have them) and XP-G 90+ Hi-CRI LEDs.


----------



## justanotherguy

ZL SC600 !!!


----------



## mrlysle

Just pulled the trigger on a LensLight Mini, but now I'm kinda worried, cause when I tried to call them to see if the light was in stock, I got the "this number has been disconnected" recording. I had also emailed them with a battery question, and the response I got back was from an iPhone. Hope they're still in business!


----------



## twdant

A warm-tint version of Dereelight's DBS V3 MC-E.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

A Eagletac D25 single aa with a S2 lets hope its not green!


----------



## T45

Not so much coming as .....it's HERE!



My very own Icon Rogue 1. The great close out price over at LA Police Gear was too good to resist anymore, so I grabbed one with my latest order. I like this light! An excellent length for my hand, so that when I hold it and press the tail cap with my thumb, the lense is not inside my fist. Most AA lights fall into this category for me unfortunately. It is a bit thick, almost the same diameter as my aged 6P with "Laser Products" on the tail cap. Going to EDC this new torch for a few days and see how it holds up and fits into my lifestyle.


----------



## 880arm

I've been on a binge the past 2 days (for me at least)

Malkoff MD2 w/ M60
Malkoff MD61 drop-in
2 Surefire 6P incans
JetBeam RRT-21 XM-L
Quark Mini
2 Solar Force hosts
Nailbender warm XP-G drop-in
ThruNite XM-L drop-in
And some batteries and other stuff

A few of the items should arrive tomorrow but I'm most anxious for the Malkoffs. Go go USPS!!!


----------



## sspro2340

streamlight stylus pro
its my second one
awesome durability


----------



## Q8iGunner

Used 4Sevens Quark MiNiX 123 from marketplace.


----------



## run4jc

Let's not mention what has arrived this week...

But on the way? Not much, for a change - yesterday Don shipped my McGizmo High CRI Haiku Light Engine (one of my Haiku's is gonna get a heart exchange)
And from Hong Kong, 10 Nichia 119 H1 High CRI LEDs. Let's hope we are done for a while!:shakehead


----------



## theix

Jetbeam RRT-2 XM-L is on its way.


----------



## Pöbel

RA clicky T120. Will be modded to XP-E + 4° Optic


----------



## AR_Shorty

I have a SS Peak Eiger QTC 10180 coming from Oveready. I also have an Insight WX150 weaponlight inbound from a private seller.


----------



## CujoNX

AAA Maratac™ Extreme Flashlight 
And some other goodies from them aswell!


----------



## grayhighh

Two HDSs is on the way. Rotary and Clicky executive, both are 200 lumens. Cant wait to try 'em.


----------



## jmwking

I'm jumping in feet first and getting a pair - Zebralight SC31w and H31Fw. My first new lights since my old, single-mode mini mag led. Looking forward to playing a bit.


----------



## AutoTech

For the 1st time in a while... Nothing! :sweat:


----------



## JacobJones

A 139mm diameter spherical lense, I'm building a deft beater.


----------



## red_hackle

AutoTech said:


> For the 1st time in a while... Nothing! :sweat:


 
+1 :candle:


----------



## nguyet16

quark 123x,titanium preon 2,maelstrom x10:naughty:


----------



## Myself010

got myself a wolfeyes sniper 2 coming in.. and a malkoff drop in for my 4D maglite!


----------



## fisk-king

Inova X1, first purchase in a looonng time (light is not for me). I'm at work at this moment with half the plant in the dark (lighting xmfr outage) and seriously looking into purchasing a zebralight headlamp. Tearing out conduit with a crescent in one hand and my ti pd-s in the other is beginning to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## xiaoshin

a 4sevens mini 123... 
*pray*


----------



## Bobby_C

I can't stop... thank god it's the end of the month (almost).

EagleTac P20A2 MKII R5
Sunwayman V10R (from CPFMP)

Sysmax Intellicharger i4
4x RCR123A Tenergy LiFePO4 750mAh batteries and charger
3x UltraFire 2600mAh batteries (yeah, I know...)


----------



## fl0t

My GF just bought me a Modoolar lego from Oveready: Cryos head, 65mm body and Triad tailcap.

I think I will take a break now for a month and a half or so in order to focus my funds repairing my cars. After that I will get an insane P60 drop in for my new Modoolar lego. :naughty:


----------



## 880arm

fl0t said:


> My GF just bought me a Modoolar lego from Oveready: Cryos head, 65mm body and Triad tailcap.



Wow! Does she have any sisters????


----------



## bitslice

A plain XML led (no star)

Planning on investigating how many xml's I'll need for a DIY lamp and how big a heatsink I'll need.

What would be really useful is a chart of aluminium block size vs temp with a 3amp XML led as a heat source, at the moment heatsink size is part calculation, part guesswork.


----------



## kj2

Still. the Thrunite TN11.


----------



## Craig K

Zebralight SC31W


----------



## davecroft

I'm waiting to get my Nitecore EZAA R5 back from China! I have had problems with this light and I would normally have given up on it by now and asked for a refund, but it is a light which shows a lot of promise so I am prepared to keep persevering. I have had a few which had the same problem, the ramping mode only went to half brightness, then instead of increasing to full brightness, they would start to dim again.

I sent the first ones back to the suppliers, but because I have had the same problem keep recurring, I wonder if there is a bad batch around. So I have sent this one back to Nitecore in the hope they can find out what's wrong and hopefully send me a fully operational one. 

I think it shows a lot of promise - very bright for an AA and feels as solid as a rock. Just needs the UI sorting. To China and back is a long wait though!


----------



## andrewnewman

Jetbeam PA40 Neutral should be here Monday. Heard it's from the 3C tint bin so I'm thinking it will be on the cool side of neutral.


----------



## Rancid Badger

Already have: Tiablo A9, Olight M20, M21 & M30
Just received a couple of Jetbeams: RRT-21 & RRT-1
Waiting for my DEFT EDC to arrive
Probably about to pull the trigger on a Malkoff Hound Dog XML

At least buying flashlights stop me (temporarily) from buying firearms & knives...


----------



## brembo

The fact is...I do not know!

I offered to be the go-between for a fella in Malaysia (sometimes order the stuff, but mainly just going to box and ship) and new and cool stuff shows up at my house about every 5 days. I was given the green light to play with the stuff a bit, ya know, test it out. So far the neatest thing to arrive is a few Leatherman Freestyles, really cool multitool.


----------



## flatline

Peak Eiger QTC with Lug body and Nichia high CRI emitter from Oveready.

If I really like it, I'll buy another (probably without the high CRI emitter since there's no plans to make more) with the long body and momentary switch.

--flatline


----------



## Chidwack

I have 4 on the way, all from ShiningBeam. 

MG X-Thrower SST-50 Premium 800+ Lumens LED Flashlight 
ShiningBeam S-mini XP-G R5 LED Flashlight 360 Lumens 
Romisen RV-235 II CREE XP-G R5 2-Mode LED Flashlight 
ITP C7R Cree Q5 LED Flashlight 190 Lumens 
A total of $132. Hope these fill some holes in my lineup. Hoping it will quench my thirst for a little while at least.


----------



## B0wz3r

Currently incoming lights:

Jetbeam PA40 in neutral.
Romisen RC-C6 II in neutral (my first 123 only format light).

Other useful / fun tools:

Spyderco Endura 4 FFG
Spyderco Dragonfly 2 FRN
Leatherman Crunch
Maha C9000
Mountainsmith Approach 3.0 backpack


----------



## Scubie67

Tre's pics made me order a ZL SC51w


----------



## luceat lux vestra

I have a 4sevens quark turbo x in the mail right now and I am almost chewing my fingernails!
Oh yeah two 17670


----------



## Morelite

A VID quad XP-G S2 5.6amp drop-in and a Cerakoted 6P that will get sent in for a DEFT EDC build.


----------



## kelmo

Z2 with a M61 and a U2. Should be delivered Monday!


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I have a Neutral SC600 on the way. Yes, a neutral but no, not a W model. Confused yet? It's an SC600 that has had the emitter replaced with a T6/3C XM-L (by fellow CPF member, ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond). I think it's 4800-5000k. 

It will be neat to have a T6 that's on the high side of neutral in an SC600. I think I'll call it an SC600BN (barely neutral).

Oh, and I'm still waiting on my Mac's Customs 3300L (actually 3840L) in neutral. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## timo54321

I ordered my SC600 today. Should be here in a few days. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bigsurprise

I am expecting a new 3D LED Mag in digital camo today. I don't have any flashlights atm, so this will be something nice to start with and mod.


----------



## BadBulb4U

Last night I ordered a Fenix TK35. For several months I have been trying to decide on a high lumen light to buy. I finally decided on the TK35 because I like my Fenix products that I currently own and they seem to be a great value, excellent quality and have been reliable for me. I have not read a review of a disappointed TK35 owner yet. And it looks cool too. lovecpf


----------



## Sparky's Magic

2X18650 EagleTac cells: That's all this time. 'Heard good things about the 2400mAh. E/T's , so am giving them a try. Cheap too!


----------



## CamoNinja

Got my RRT-1 today, a Varapower 2000 tomorrow and a spark 460nw prolly thurday.


----------



## run4jc

McGizmo Aluminum PD-S


----------



## Bobby_C

The Eagle(Tac) has landed .

Got a P20A2 MKII and a Sunwayman V10R today. Nice lights.


----------



## Serial Chiller

Four packets on their way to me right now. One with a 4sevens Preon II, one with two 15270 for my Qmini CR2 from DX, a new multimeter from a German electronics shop and some O-Rings from a German O-Ring-Shop.


----------



## slannesh

Just pulled the trigger on a Fenix TK41 over the weekend, currently waiting for it to arrive. Hopefully this week sometime.


----------



## nbp

Still waiting for those HDSs, but now in the meantime I am very eagerly awaiting a McGizmo McLux III-T. I hope to see it Friday or Saturday but we'll see. I've heard Canada Post can be kinda pokey.


----------



## run4jc

Fun...PD-S is on its way to datiLED for a neutral XML emitter swap and a current boost to 1A. It'll be coming home before too long!
:devil:


----------



## T-roc87

I have the sunwayman m40a with xml on back order. I have not been able to find this light in stock anywhere. O well. Only about another week till they get more in at battery junction.


----------



## coyotehawk

2 Olight M20s S2's
Smooth reflector
diffuser set
4 AW 2900mah 18650s


----------



## OCD

I have my Jetbeam RRT-0 R2 version on its way back to me after returning it to Bugoutgear and ultimately Jetbeam for repair. Should be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## AZPops

4/7's is returning my G5 v2 (all fixed up), so it should be on it's way! And a new RRT-21 should be here Friday! 

Pops


----------



## kj2

Thrunite TN11 should arrive today


----------



## jalal20

Macs SST-50 EDC
Macs Tri-EDC (Should ship next Week)
P-7 Suspension Clip


----------



## think2x

Zebralight SC31w and H31w on the way.


----------



## TomnAl

SureFire Saint Minimus, SureFire G2X Pro (Black and Desert Tan), SureFire M6LT CombatLight and an Elzetta ! Made in America !


----------



## utlgoa

Nitecore tm11 and 4 jetbeam 18650 batteries from litejunction


----------



## varmint

3 Fenix lights, 1 is a gift, 2 AA, 1 AAA. 24 Alkline batteries, 4 battery cases..


----------



## larrystorch

My kuku V10R titanium trit switch is on the way. Now he just needs to make a titanium trit bezel for them.


----------



## jax

haha i have believe it or not a eagletac T10C on its way! i know its yesterdays technology by todays standards,but the darn thing is $30 brand new,and i have a rcr123 just sitting there not being used from a quark mini 123 that came apart on me during a walk and i lost the head and other rcr...and after the thousands of dollars i have spent on lights,i am still happy and excited to get that little eagletac!!


----------



## 85coke

Fenix TK70 is on the way.

This week I got a Peak Eiger QTC with the Nichia High CRI LED and some 10440s :twothumbs

I also ordered an ITP A2 EOS for my dad.


----------



## Black Rose

Solarforce L2 host, 2011 version


----------



## Lou Minescence

Sunwayman V10R Anniversary Edition.


----------



## fl0t

Mac's Customs* XM-L EDC Neutral Tint :rock:
*


----------



## nerrad

Just a Solarforce XP-G low voltage 3 mode led.


----------



## Tiggercat

Sunwayman V10R Anniversary!


----------



## egrep

*V10R/V20A Anniversary Editions, Not quite 'Coming in the mail' yet....*

I hate to rain on our parade but...

I've pre-ordered and paid for 2 of these (and 1 V20A). Plus those you two have ordered make 4. The 4 reserved for the promotion make 8. There are 80 total world-wide. That's 10% of the supply already spoken for. (I'm going to start a 'who's preordered?' thread I think)

They are being sold exclusively through two distributors, one in US (BJ) and one for the 'rest of the world' (supremeco). I've seen SWM discussing this on Russian websites, so don't discount 'the rest of the world'.

SWM posted in their promotion thread that they will ship to the distributors on 10/10. SWM did not state how many would go to each but maybe half (36)? supremeco does not list the light yet, search for sunwayman or v10r or v20a and nothing....

So, I presume that like me, you have pre-ordered your lights from BJ and we all hope that we placed our orders before 32 other people. I want to think it's likely we've scored. Thanks BJ for taking pre-orders -and- for your super generous current discount offer! 

I wonder when we will have confirmation of our 'place in line' I was able to put 99 of these in my cart and get all the way up to final order submission, so the site has no inventory control linked to ordering. (BTW, it cost only $9,311.64 with the discount!)

We may get lucky or we may get refunds. I wouldn't say they're 'in the mail' however.. Though truth be told, I have already bought my Ti Trit switches, so this *is* really a '_what I have coming in the mail post_' :devil:



Tiggercat said:


> Sunwayman V10R Anniversary!


 


Lou Minescence said:


> Sunwayman V10R Anniversary Edition.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: V10R/V20A Anniversary Editions, Not quite 'Coming in the mail' yet....*

Milky modded Muyshondt Nautilus w/ neutral XP-G R4 3D tint. Can't wait.


----------



## Tiggercat

*Re: V10R/V20A Anniversary Editions, Not quite 'Coming in the mail' yet....*



egrep said:


> I wonder when we will have confirmation of our 'place in line' I was able to put 99 of these in my cart and get all the way up to final order submission, so the site has no inventory control linked to ordering. (BTW, it cost only $9,311.64 with the discount!)


 
I actually talked to Nick at BJ before and after placing my order. I am 99.9% certain I have a reserved spot; I might have been the first order.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: V10R/V20A Anniversary Editions, Not quite 'Coming in the mail' yet....*

Surefire A2-WH.


----------



## cheeman150

streamlight polytac from ebay


----------



## fisk-king

cheeman150 said:


> streamlight polytac from ebay


 
I don't know if the switches are the same, but at work, my co-workers use the streamlight propolymer and they are notorious for failing. Those clicky switches fail at any given time especially after 6 months of use. After 2 years of working at that plant I have seen at least 10 fail from different people and a few times in situations where it would have been dreadful.


----------



## jagpad

It just came today and I'm not happy with it

Nitecore EZ AA

edit: I like the light just not the way it came with defunct o-rings, wth ?


----------



## GrimCreaper

Waiting for my Peak Eiger, Shasta, and McKinley all in brass to arrive. Should be shipping tomorrow, im so excited ! My first brass flashlights. And on top of that i get to support a company in MY state (Made in the USA!)! Just wish i could afford the trip over to their shop and say hi.


----------



## Tenebrae

Sunwayman M20C Neutral! Any day now, any day now...


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde

*Preon 2*

J: Been lurking and reading...

H: Just ordered a Preon 2 Black/Ti for pocket carry (perfect fit for pocket protector).

J&H


----------



## ps249

*Re: Preon 2*

I got an olight M20s-R5 coming from Amazon.


----------



## appliancejunk

Maglite XL200


----------



## Lumens Industry

Dry Triple XML CW direct drive LMH with turbo mode


Lumens Industry


----------



## Acid87

Just bought a Surefire U2 from bay of e. Been on a Surefire spending spree which is catching up on my bank balance.


----------



## jolivanra

Wow, nice thread! here is my contribution, I have coming in the mail an Elektrolumes EDC-XML, Surefire E1e, Surefire C2-HA III bored host, nailbender drop in, Cryos cooling bezel natural, McClicky Hardpress switch, delrin tail shroud with clip, and a few sets of silicone o-rings and 18650 batteries. That's the reason why I overdid myself this month in lights. When the wife sees all the packages, no more lights for a few months jaja!


----------



## glock19er

Today I received an Eagletac M3C4 XM-L and a Zebralight SC600. I should have my Sunwayman V10R Ti in a couple of days.


----------



## fnsooner

Dry Triple XML WW direct drive LMH with turbo mode and six Xtar 18700 2600mah lithium batteries.


----------



## fox1x

According to UPS, my new Fenix TK60 should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## angelofwar

Surefire AZ2...talk about the ultimate legoability in SF lore...any E-series head in a C-Sized body...plus I can put an A14 on the back and run any 2-Cell E-Series head with a B65! or throw a spacer on there and run a 1-Cell E-Series head...Whoot-Whoot!


----------



## hwc

I have a *4Sevens Quark X 123-2 tactical *on the way. I wanted something for the glove box with lithium batteries for the winter. Plus this clips in a head band with the Quark prism kit to make a fantastic high output flood light for changing a tire, etc. Because the prism makes it a 90 degree angle, the flaslight can easily be rotated to point up or down in the headband just like a real headlamp. The small size of the CR123 version will be particularly good for headband use. So, one light can either be bright floody hand held, or a sidefiring diffuse flood lying on the ground or under the hood, or a headlamp.

I already bought a *Quark X AA-2 (regular interface) *and the XM-L beam is fantastic. Superbright and a very wide beam. Just great for general purpose use. That will go inside next to a *MAG XL200 *as general purpose lights and a *Petzel Tikka 2+ headlamp *for hands free chores and a *Fenix LD01SS* on my keyring -- all running on eneloop AA and AAAs. 
I went with the tactical version for the car because the MAX setting (360 lumens) on this light is just ridiculous overkill. I'll set up the two modes with a high (160 lumens) and a medium high (65 lumens) with good runtime on primary batteries (4 hours and 11 hours). Plus, the momentary feature is more useful in a car than tailstanding. I still have access to strobe if I ever need it. That will go in the center console glove box along with the headband, the diffuser prism, and a spare set of CR123s.


----------



## slannesh

Just got my Fenix TK41 in the mail today and ordered a new headlamp, Zebralight H51Fc to replace the Black Diamond spot that died when I got rained on.


----------



## MrLi

in the mail: Klarus ST20 and Zebralight H51w

pending shipping: Fenix TK21 U2 edition + 20 Titanium Innovations CR123 

woo hoo!


----------



## gearhead1972

EagleTac D25A, I just got a P100A2 last week. I love it, so I wanted another smaller EagleTac


----------



## PhillyRube

Got a Solarforce 18650 body, tailswitch, and a Modded XML-U2 1000 Lumen P60 Drop in


----------



## agalb

Still waiting on a Fenix PD31, should be here any day.


----------



## AZPops

Finally ordered a Maelstrom X10 yesterday, along with a few batteries and charger. It should be here in a few days, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Hellequin

I've just received today...

*JETbeam BC40 (shooters bundle inc. mounts/remote switch/batteries/charger) and

Armytek Predator v1.2 (smooth reflector)

*It's like an early Christmas. Now I just have to wait for charged batteries and darkness!


----------



## Chidwack

6 more Callie Kustoms 3100mAh 18650 batteries. Also 2 more deffusers for my small lights.


----------



## davyro

I've just had my HDS r1s 200 delivered i haven't put it down for 4 hours:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie_hng

I just got my Shiningbeam i-mini in yesterday. I bought it to compete with iTP SA1 R2 version which I've been EDC'd for a year.


----------



## gearhead1972

and now with a gift card I got for my birthday a JETBeam BC10 is on the way


----------



## gearhead1972

agalb said:


> Still waiting on a Fenix PD31, should be here any day.


Love mine, need to get a forward clicky though


----------



## wildweed

Just ordered a SC600 ! Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## derek75

Solarforce L2P combo with XML T6 drop in batteries and charger. Jo say it will be here in about 7 days. Really looking forward to evaluating it.


----------



## Kasé Zomé

Klarus XT20. Got it with 1 OP and 1 SMO reflector from GoingGear.com. They have 1 mixed XT20 left and the rest are all SMO reflectors.


----------



## bluelizard

New member here, but I have a SF EB1 and Z68 tailcap on their way to me in the post (for EDC duties), plus a SF G2 LED that's destined to live on my Smith & Wesson 15-22... 

Been a long-time admirer of Surefire lights; I've had a C2 Centurion for around 8 years (swapped out the stock P61 for a Cree LED and it lives with an FM35 red filter on for when I need to keep my night vision) and it's been a good, sturdy friend throughout that time - including when I followed it into a canal a couple of years ago to retrieve it when I'd dropped it during a boating trip... at midnight... in October... air temp of about 2 deg above freezing!  From that night on, I became a fully converted lanyard user!


----------



## msantic

Waiting Fenix E21 to arrive...


----------



## fl0t

Muyshondt Aeon
4Sevens Mini 123
4Sevens Ti Mini 123

Still waiting for the MAC XM-L EDC.


----------



## Cobrala

i have coming:zebralight H600 on pre-ordersunwayman vr10 titaniumsurefire m600c scoutlightjetbeam RRT-0 XM-L4 18650 imr batteries6D maglite just because its huge!


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf

Very new guy here, but I ordered a Klaus xt20 based on the review I saw here.


----------



## Raybo

TK70 and 8 Tenergy (charging as I type this) D cells arrived today.


----------



## dirtech

Geiselle s2s and bills. I did just get a c2 with an aw soft start switch with an eo9 for a really good price.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Sunwayman V20A Anniversary Edition :thumbsup:


----------



## jorn

Kuku titanium switch with trits for the v10r, maratac aaa cu, and some 10440 imr's.
The waiting game can be terrible..


----------



## Monocrom

Peak Eiger (Rebel)

Level 4, narrow beam with reflector, Stainless Steel w/ checkering, keychain attachment.

Can use a variety of AAA-sized batteries. 13 lumens on one Alkie. Very good runtime.

I just have to toss the M.O. into the mailbox when the P.O. opens again on Tuesday. (Yeah, jumping the gun a bit. But only a bit.)


----------



## PinoyBoy

Hopefully a new and better flashlight that this forum would recommend to me 

I have a maglite from 1997 that I took camping last week :shakehead made me realize that I need a new flashlight.


----------



## AutoTech

I'm waiting on.. Klarus P1c, cheapo 1xaa light (under £3 delivered from china) for my son to use on our walks (as he likes dropping anything I give him) and a solaforce L2T with xm-l


----------



## matthewcyho

*JETBeam JET-III M
JETBeam Raptor RRT-0 XM-L 
EagleTac D25LC2 Mini Compact Flashlight 
JETBeam RRT-2 Raptor Tactical CREE XM-L 
Sunwayman V20C 
Olight M21-X Warrior 
Fenix TK21 U2 Special Edition *


----------



## Karavokiris

Sunwayman V10R.


----------



## Poker88

Brand new here but I have a Preon and a Maelstrom G5 on the way.


----------



## Acid87

Poker88 said:


> Brand new here but I have a Preon and a Maelstrom G5 on the way.



Welcome to CPF buddy. Love the Preon quality little light.


----------



## Monocrom

Guess it somehow slipped my mind. I'll soon receive my old SureFire L1 in the mail . . . from Milky! 

Oh yeah, custom-modded L1. :twothumbs


----------



## NJ870

I have an Armytek Predator on its way with an R5, matte silver bezel, and smooth reflector. For that I also have 3 AW 18650's 2900mAh, with a Pila IBC to charge it. I can't wait!


----------



## jorn

Got my imr 10440, all with loooow volt, and one was dented and slightly bent :scowl:
Still wating for kuku switch, matatac cu, Itp H01, DQG, 3 lumintop worms and some hi cri xp-g's on 10mm board's.


----------



## grayhighh

I have 3 iris on the way, all in different finish. It's gonna be cool. Cant wait to receive them.


----------



## philsyson

A lummi orb 1000 lumen triple XML just recently arrived

2 x nitecore tm11 received today


----------



## jorgen

I've ordered the new Thrunite Ti. It sounds like an excellent 2 level twisty. It should arrive Monday or Tuesday but I wish it was here now.


----------



## RGB_LED

I have a SF C2-HA bored for 18650 on the way... and about to order an M61W to go with it. Can't wait!


----------



## bodhran

Custom made leather holster for my Mini CR123. Dual pocket for light and spare battery. Ran into a custom leather worker at a craft fair and came up with a nice design.


----------



## york2

I've got a Jetbeam RRT-0 XM-L incoming. Should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Tommygun45

a cerakoted c2, c3, e2d, and 6p from bugsy. also all bored. and an e1l from malaysia off the MP. excited.


----------



## srvctec

My first new light in about a year- Sunwayman V10R and a VersaTi titanium CR123A battery case. Should be here in about a week. The wait is going to be tough!!


----------



## Moriarty

My Jetbeam RRT-0 XML arrived in this morning's post.

An amazing piece of kit !


----------



## John Henry1

The new JetBeam BC25 XML


----------



## Cerealand

Just ordered a malkoff m90 Drop in. It's on sale.


----------



## matthewcyho

I'm very crazy !! :shakehead


Jetbeam BC25
Olight i6
Sunwayman V10R Ti
Sunwayman T20C
Lumintop P16X
Klarus XT10
Sunwayman M10R
Olight SR51
Olight i1 EOS
Olight M20-X Warrior
Olight A3 EOS TitaniumEagleTac M3C4 Cree XM-L
Armytek Predator V1.2 
JETBeam M1X MC-E
Fenix TK35 Cree XM-L
Olight SR 91


----------



## oldskaterdood

Im spreading the love so i have 3 x Xml-t6 ultrafire Wf501's and 3 x Q3 headtorches for friends and work colleagues :thumbsup:


----------



## madecov

Eagletac TC202c2
Fenix TK 21
Klarus XT10
Thrunite Scorpion and turbo head (replacement for dead one)


----------



## twl

Malkoff Wildcat.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com

Jetbeam BC40's with SMOOTH Reflectors and new laser/light combos for rail mounting, It will be interested to see how much more throw the smooth reflectored BC40 has over the OP reflector version.


----------



## wrencher

ZL SC80. My first ZL I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Illuminat3

Currently on the way:

Sunwayman V10R Ti +Steve Ku Ti 18650 tube
Steve Ku Ti Trit switch
GITD O-rings from Sigman
Nordland 61 optical resin from RocketTomato​
Checking mail all the time.
Can't wait..


----------



## Nitroz

Blue L2P. WoooHooo!


----------



## jph

Nitroz said:


> Blue L2P. WoooHooo!



Me too!


----------



## a1penguin

Ultrafire 2100 bike helmet upgrade light
2 Callie's Kustom 3100mAh 18650s


----------



## Gldnegle

Just got confirmation that my new Olight SR51 will be arriving tommorow


----------



## Echo63

My wife ordered me a V10R TI today
It should be here monday

I think it will be replacing my 4.5-5 year old EDC Novatac, i just hope it is as reliable as the novatac (which has failed to work once - due to a depleted battery, which is my fault)


----------



## Q8iGunner

My first head lamps
Spark SD-500CW
Spark ST-500CW


----------



## roadkill1109

Since I already got my Jetbeam BC25 (which is a great 650 lumen thrower BTW), what I have coming in the mail now is the 4Sevens Turbo X 123^2 which I got during 4Seven's Black Friday Blitz for only 53 bucks! Considering its price of 85 bucks now, it was a real STEAL!


----------



## ieslei

My long waited SC51 is on its way! Hope it gets to my hands ASAP!


----------



## Ragnar66

olight tc 10 - 15, Sunwayman v10R, drop in mod for maglite and a bezel,


----------



## Matchstyx

I've got a Xeno E03 in the mail, and the replacement switch for my Fenix TK12 just arrived today.


----------



## matthewcyho

Fenix Tk70
Olight SR51
Sunwayman M20A 
Maglite X100
2 HID Spotlight 
Few Tactical Pen


----------



## CMAG

My xmas gift to me Mac 26650 and 3 Fenix E21 to give as gifts


----------



## egrep

Just Landed, in the mail or on order and expected before the new year.

Just Landed;
2x 18650 and 18500 Ti Tubes for V10R from Steve Ku (W/ Trit TCs) with D10 Ti Clips. 
2x 4way Cottonpickers "Worlds Smallest USB Charger with Meter"
4x 90mah Cottonpickers "Worlds Smallest USB Charger" for upcoming 40DDs

Due to arrive Saturday (Thanks to CPF user 'hazna' for their 25% SWM/BJ Discount!);
3x SWM M20C 
1x V10R Ti
1x V10R XML
1x V60C & Charger Base
3X 3000mah 18650
3X 1600mah 18500
4x 600mah Protected 10440 

Shipping in 7 days;
3x Titanium Tritium Bead Bombs

Coming soon from Steve;
8x 40DD's with trits
2x Dual Trit Pendants


----------



## JohnnyBravo

a single AAA EDC. I think it's a 7338bk model, from DinoDirect.com; I paid 7.99 for it. I believe it's rated around 100 OTF lumens on a 1.5v AAA. If I could find an IMR 10440, I'd consider it for 200-300 lumens from a single AAA EDC, but I don't think anyone makes it.


----------



## Sammy_boy

I've got a surefire E1B on the way from the marketplace, and didn't realise it didn't take regular RCRs so now also have a 4-channel LifePo4 charger & 4 battery set on the way too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## azzid

2 x Nailbender d36 xm-l drop-ins
3 x steve Trit pendants
1 x Balder bd-4 neutral
10 x CQG AA SS(neutral)
2 x Cryos head
2 x standoff tailcap


----------



## michman

H51w (still on backorder)
Thrunite Ti, Firefly
E05 (x5)
E01 (x5)

Eneloop AA (x4)
Eneloop AAA (x4)


----------



## andrewmac

Mac's Tri-EDC. Got my shipping notice yesterday!


----------



## philsyson

2x big bruisers dispatching in the next few weeks. Paid extra for UPS as I really cannot wait!


----------



## Phil40000

Surefire LX2
HDS Rotary 200 raised/tactical boot black bezel, and silver stainless bezel, 'flat' rubber switch/battery tube for said light.
Zebralight SC600
Dereelight DBS XRE-R2 2x18650 extender, DBS aspheric head
Nailbender drop in.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

HDSEDC R1B 200 Rotary


----------



## pinball

jetbeam RRT-0 XML SMO


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A single AAA from Dinodirect.com; it's to replace one that I lost earlier this year. I usually EDC a single 14500/AA, but sometimes I like to carry a super small/lightweight torch...I thought I was going to get it today around 2pm when the mailman delivered. Sigh, but maybe on Monday!


----------



## bullterrier

A Peak Logan QTC 17500 long keychain body with Oveready AA sleeve


----------



## DWood

Fenix TK 70 and 2 E11s. Can't wait to fire up 2200 lumens. Now I have to research D cell rechargeables.


----------



## LGT

nw quark 123-2, and a peak el capitan #8 solid brass. And four AW RCR123a protected 750 mAh batties. Looking forward to all of them.


----------



## Websniper

I just received a Preon 1 body from 4Sevens in anticipation of a Preon 2 neutral for myself. Also inbound is a Fenix LD25 for a Christmas gift (spending limit $50, perfect match!) and a Quark AA2 neutral. I'm hoping I like the tint on the Quark as I'll probably get a single AA tube for it and it will become my new nightstand light.


----------



## ralphtt

Zebralight SC600W. Should be here in the next day or two . . .


----------



## jalal20

V10R Ti with Kuku 3 Trit(Yellow) Switch, Macs 18650 XML Orange Cerakoted, both of those should arrive in the coming few days, and I also have an RRT-3 SST50, that I got New for a great deal from Bugoutgearusa, will be shipped out today. Also ordered an orange Trit for my Orange cerakoted FOB from Tecaccessories


----------



## Ishango

As my girlfriend would say "Too much!" 

Currently I'm waiting for my 4Sevens Quark 123 and 4Sevens Preon 2, Titanium "Black Edition" which are already in the mail from the US. I'm also waiting for my Olight M30 Triton to be shipped, but the company I bought it from has longer delivery times so I have to be patient


----------



## bassdawg

I jut got a Fenix sx21


----------



## bassdawg

I am sorry in the last post i got a extreme beam sx21


----------



## Rokron

I just ordered the brand spankin' new Sunwayman T20CS from BJ. They must of just got them in cause I checked their web site this morning and the light was not yet available. Now they are.  Check it out. http://www.batteryjunction.com/sunwayman-t20cs.html


----------



## michman

From my last post, the E01s, E05, and Eneloops have arrived.

Ordered an H501w, which *is* on the way. The H51w is still sadly on backorder.


----------



## madecov

just landed today

Thrunite Scorpion V2

Just ordered today

2X 2200 mah AW 18650's and 2X 2900 mah AW 18650's


----------



## jamie.91

Xeno eo3 NW and an aw 14500


----------



## j0sh

TK21 that has to wait till Christmas. 
PD32 should be here Monday or Tuesday. 
Just about to order a new Dereelight DBS thrower


----------



## firelord777

Thinking about the deerelight dbs aspheric...


----------



## cummins4x4

Got one inbound from FC
Dereelight DBS XRE-R2 2x18650 extender, DBS aspheric head


----------



## firelord777

Wow, another lucky dbs aspheric buyer, should I order mine already lol?


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer

jetbeam PA40 (chose the smooth reflector)
thrunite Ti firefly


----------



## azzid

Microfire pioneer 1 hl2n
Dereelight dbs v3 aspheric with 2 extension tubes and diffuser/yellow filter.


----------



## adam38654

Surefire 9P
Surefire G2L-OD LED 
Surefire P60L 80L LED drop-in

Solarforce L2CH aluminum bezel
Solarforce A001 tactical strike bezel
Solarforce SF-16 Charger w/ 6 rcr123a

Lumens Factory D26-LED High Output Single Mode LED Module XP-G R5 (3.6V-13V)

Fenix E15

Maglite Solitaire AAA Tektie LT-3 AAA LED drop-in


----------



## my#1hobby

DBS V3 W/ Aspheric head + 2x18650 ext tube. Can't wait for that 90,000 lux thrower! :naughty:


----------



## matthewcyho

Mircrofire Patrol HID
Olight SR51
Some SKB Cases


----------



## kreisler

among others, i got FL accessories on order (spare lens, clam, gorillapod, GITD o-rings, ..).


----------



## AZPops

XML-TIR Optic ... :devil: ... and a lego Short Body RCR should be done next year! Now for One in all Black next! ... :devil:


----------



## T45

An iTp A1 EOS Stainless Steel is on its way! :twothumbs Got one from Amazon before their sale ended.


----------



## jondotcom

T45 said:


> An iTp A1 EOS Stainless Steel is on its way! :twothumbs Got one from Amazon before their sale ended.



Ditto that. I was trying to resist, but when I saw 1qty remaining yesterday I had to pull the trigger!

I also have an ITP A2 that I got an even better deal on, as well as a Nitecore EX11v2. Going to ebay some other stuff asap to avoid flack from the wife :naughty:

Dang- I forgot I also have a balder se-1 XP-G incoming!


----------



## mohanjude

Elektrolumens Firesword on the way....... plus Holsters from Thor for Sc600, TM11 and RRT-3 from USA


----------



## Morelite

AA titanium Volere
Eagletac D25A Titanium


----------



## davyro

My second HDS should arrive on Mon/Tues as it's been posted,it's a 170Tactical & it won't be my last.
Hopefully in a future delivery to my house i'll get one of them brilliant Dark Sucks lights.:devil:


----------



## birderbill

Thrunite TN12. Was looking for a pocket rocket for air travel. Hope its what I'm looking for.


----------



## Bill S.

The new Klarus XT2C CREE XM-L. Dual-switch and output like the XT10 but smaller and pocketable. Shipped today from Going Gear.


----------



## ginger1302

A second TN11. First one is going to go into the mail soon for replacement.


----------



## MrLi

Have 3x Jetbeam BA20 shipping in and some brand new Eneloops to go with them...as Christmas gifts to my non-flashaholic friends (3 couples) 

Figured it has the easiest interface, and good runtimes too...and relatively cheap for what it is.


----------



## azzid

Microfire pioneer 1 HL2N
Dereelight dbs v3 aspheric r2 pill
4 x ultrafire rl-168


----------



## RGB_LED

I couldn't resist the Black Friday / Cyber Monday sales this year so I ordered the following... some have already arrived and, others are on the way! 

- JetBeam RRT-21 
- JetBeam RRT-O S2 + AA adaptor 
- Bored SF 6P + Nailbender XM-L
- SF E1e Black
- SF E1e HA Grey
- Malkoff M61w


----------



## Lou Maan

Sunwayman Ti2 lots of them


----------



## Sgt. LED

5.11 Rush 12

I'm not EDC'ing enough gear, LoL


----------



## kkeyser

Lou Maan said:


> Sunwayman Ti2 lots of them



What does 'lots of them' mean? 2? 100?


----------



## kkeyser

Double post - why does it post once and then when you try to close down the page, it posts again?


----------



## samwise

Have some bulbs and a reflector for my new R.O.P build arriving any day now.


----------



## kreisler

pulled the trigger for mix6


----------



## radioactive_man

Quark 123 Tac and Quark 123^2 Tac NW and a Quark AA body (to run either light off a 14500). Also a reg. tailcap to avoid accidental activations on the one that's gonna be my EDC and a tailcap tool.

*clicks refresh on the tracking page*

*SIGH*


----------



## adam38654

*YESTERDAY*



adam38654 said:


> Surefire 9P
> Surefire G2L-OD LED
> Surefire P60L 80L LED drop-in
> 
> Solarforce L2CH aluminum bezel
> Solarforce A001 tactical strike bezel
> Solarforce SF-16 Charger w/ 6 rcr123a
> 
> Lumens Factory D26-LED High Output Single Mode LED Module XP-G R5 (3.6V-13V)
> 
> Fenix E15
> 
> Maglite Solitaire AAA Tektie LT-3 AAA LED drop-in



*TODAY*

Ultrafire WF-188 Charger 

Solar Force Li-Ion Lithium Ion 18650P Rechargeable Battery x 2

Solar Force LC-XPG Cree R5 5 Mode Drop-In 350 Lumens

Solar Force L2P Flashlight Host 

Solarforce L2 Flashlight Extension Tube for 18650 Battery - L2-E18 

UltraFire Battery Case Holds: 4 x CR123A or 2 x 18650

Battery Case Holds 2 x CR123A

12 - Pack Surefire 3V CR123A Lithium Batteries

Fenix E01 Portable Mini AAA 10 Lumens

iTP A1 EOS

*
WANT TO BUY*

Fenix PD10

Fenix PD20

Fenix LD15 

Fenix E11

Quark Mini

Klarus Midas Torch

Maratac AAA Copper

Surefire TITAN


----------



## arodaz

I have a bc40 ,,battery charger and batteries coming as a christmas present for a friend of mine,,,can't wait to give it to his led maglite loving @ss (disclaimer;personally like the 3d clublite),,


----------



## yevets

An HDS Rotary 200. still about a week or two away.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I have a warm Wildcat somewhere over the Pacific; at least I think it is, this being Xmas and a hectic and uncertain time for mail deliveries... and then, of course there are those fine fellows at Customs. I do hope it arrives towards the end of this week but, from past experience, the mails are notoriously slow at this tlme...fingers crossed :hairpull:.


----------



## xian13

I have a Fenix PD 32 on order right now, to go along with the two Ultrafire 18650's I have for it.


----------



## Lou Maan

Nothing anymore, mailman came today. Look if you dare 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6497586269/in/photostream/


----------



## firelord777

Lou Maan said:


> Nothing anymore, mailman came today. Look if you dare
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6497586269/in/photostream/



Woah, those are very awesome looking flashlights, never seen them before, where or what are they?


----------



## cummins4x4

The black and gold one are Sunwayman Ti 2, the red one is a variant of those I am guessing. Very nice, trying to catch one myself..


----------



## Jay611j

Jetbeam PA40. Got it for $53 so I figured what the heck, I'll try it out.


----------



## RGB_LED

cummins4x4 said:


> The black and gold one are Sunwayman Ti 2, the red one is a variant of those I am guessing. Very nice, trying to catch one myself..


The red one is one of the Sunwayman V-series Anniversary editions if I'm not mistaken.

Btw, good looking holsters too. Did they come with Sunwaymans or did you purchase separately?


----------



## GrimCreaper

Ive got a Solarforce L2T Stainless Steel special edition on the way  YAY for speedpost. im hoping it will be here either friday or next monday at the latest.


----------



## adam38654

Terralux Maglite 3D 140lumens LED upgrade


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

EAGLETAC D25C. TITANIUM! RCR123 fully supported oh yah!


----------



## mikesantor

Titanium Cerakoted SF lego consisting of leef body and lumens factory bezel.

Titanium Cerakoted Nitecore D11.2

Woodland Camo Cerakoted 6P clone

3 E1Es should be on there way here soon from 18mm boring than they will be back out for Cerakote.


----------



## tsask

Thrunight Neutron flood CR123. had to get it based on what I read here! (free shipping from BattJunction)


----------



## LGT

High CRI quark mini 123. I can't wait to see the color rendition on this one. While I already have some nw and warm lights, this will be my first high CRI.


----------



## andrewmac

DEFT EDC....


----------



## stoli67

SPY007 XML
Titanium RA Clicky


----------



## Juanderful

My Zebralight SC51w is set to be delivered this Friday afternoon. CAN'T WAIT!

My Eneloop AA's are still going to be trudging along in the snail mail from Korea though.


----------



## Rokron

Well I guess BJ don't have the T20CS in stock yet. They were just advertising them and gettin' some sales goin'. I called them Monday and the guy told me that would have them in on the 13th. ?????? We'll see what happens tomorrow.


Rokron said:


> I just ordered the brand spankin' new Sunwayman T20CS from BJ. They must of just got them in cause I checked their web site this morning and the light was not yet available. Now they are.  Check it out. http://www.batteryjunction.com/sunwayman-t20cs.html


----------



## cummins4x4

Looks like the T20CS will only go to turbo on 2xCr123's? can you use 2xRCR123's? Otherwise looks like a decent torch.


----------



## Rokron

I think 476 lumens will suit me in most cases and with of the ease of mind of just 1 18650 battery. But if I should need the turbo mode, the Panasonic CR's are all matched and right at hand for use.


----------



## Snipe315

Lou Maan said:


> Nothing anymore, mailman came today. Look if you dare
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6497586269/in/photostream/



Wow. Those are very nice!

I've got a Quark AA coming. I went with it over the Sunwayman V10a but would love to hear what you think of yours. Might have to pick up one of those too!!


----------



## zs&tas

never seen this thread before great reading ! wonder if we added everything up so far how many $$$ it would come to lol 

i am expecting a scorpion v2 and turbo head by end of week. HAPPY XMAS !


----------



## Jrubin

Well just got a SWM V10R Ti2. i cannot hardly wait


----------



## tolkaze

Coming:
Varapower VP2K
Quark 123^2 Turbo
4sevens Flat Ti Whistle
Malkoff Wildcat MD3
Malkoff MD2 W/M61
Plus some other stuff

Just arrived:
Quark AA^2 XM-L Tac Neutral
Quark Mini AA2 - Neutral
Quark AA Tac
Quark 123 body
47's Ti Whistle
Tenergy NiMH D Cells
Tenergy NiMH C Cells
Titanium charger


----------



## Z-Tab

stoli67 said:


> SPY007 XML
> Titanium RA Clicky



You win.

I have a Malkoff Wildcat coming, the fourth that has passed through my hands. I'm a sucker for a good deal, plus it'll be fun when I'm off in the Northern wilderness this winter.


----------



## Animalmother

I ordered a AW14500 Protected 14500 and Ultrafire WF-139 Charger.
I hope I got a good safe charger.


----------



## Monocrom

Animalmother said:


> I ordered a AW14500 Protected 14500 and Ultrafire WF-139 Charger.
> I hope I got a good safe charger.



Honestly, you got a very basic one that will continue to trickle charge even after the cells are all charged up. Not good. Best thing to do is keep a constant eye on the charger, when the cells are ready, take them off immediately, set them aside for several minutes before using them. The WF-139 is a bare-bones, basic as Hell charger, and needs to be treated accordingly to prevent any mishaps.


----------



## Animalmother

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, you got a very basic one that will continue to trickle charge even after the cells are all charged up. Not good. Best thing to do is keep a constant eye on the charger, when the cells are ready, take them off immediately, set them aside for several minutes before using them. The WF-139 is a bare-bones, basic as Hell charger, and needs to be treated accordingly to prevent any mishaps.



So the minute the light turns green take it off right away basically?
That's not too bad but it said auto cutoff and the price was fair. Don't get why they sell it, if it continues to charge the battery could explode. Thank you very much for the important heads up.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

My first Lighthound light. The single AA/14500 XML one (325 lumens). Nice looking form factor, and for $25, I said why not? Some more IMR 14500s and 16340s too.


----------



## davyro

My second HDS arrived today by registered post that someone had to sign to accept.No one was in my house at the time.:shrug:So my new HDS 170T has went back to the post office,
i have to go there tomorrow & hopefully collect.This is already a second attempt at me receiving my new light.It was sent out to me last Friday but went back to the sender saying my
address didn't exist.One day I'll get my hands on this little beauty but I'm starting to get nervous.:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

Animalmother said:


> So the minute the light turns green take it off right away basically?
> That's not too bad but it said auto cutoff and the price was fair. Don't get why they sell it, if it continues to charge the battery could explode. Thank you very much for the important heads up.



Happy to help.

As far as auto cut-off goes, that's just marketing BS unfortunately, with regards to that charger.


----------



## lightman40

I just ordered a Quark Mini AA R5 edition. It will be a gift.


----------



## tolkaze

Monocrom said:


> As fas as auto cut-off goes, that's just marketing BS unfortunately, with regards to that charger.



Not true, I have 3 WF-139's and a WF-188 and two of the 139's cut off completely. Measured with DMM, they drop from the 5v charging current to 0v once the cell hits 4.2v. one of the 139's continues trickle charging, but it is noticeably different in colour compared to the other two. The 188 I don't know, so I don't trust


----------



## Monocrom

tolkaze said:


> Not true, I have 3 WF-139's and a WF-188 and two of the 139's cut off completely. Measured with DMM, they drop from the 5v charging current to 0v once the cell hits 4.2v. one of the 139's continues trickle charging, but it is noticeably different in colour compared to the other two. The 188 I don't know, so I don't trust



Ultrafire quality is like the sanity level among patients in a mental ward. It varies to an incredible degree, not just by models, but by each individual item. Back when I still used my WF-139, it wouldn't ever charge up the Ultrafire cells I had. I have never before or since encountered a situation in which electronic items under the same brand name were actually incompatible with each other. Ironically, the ultrafire charger worked just fine with my AW brand cells.

That's the thing with Ultrafire . . . Sometimes you get lucky as Hell. But it's not worth the gamble. Imagine if one of the guests at the insane asylum got your keys and unlocked her cell door right in front of you. She might try to run, she might try to gouge out your eyes, she might just stand there looking up at the ceiling, or she might smile and give you a hug cause she thinks she's a little girl and thinks you're her daddy. 

And, with Ultrafire, even if it works perfectly fine now. That's no guarantee it's not going to act up down the road. That's why it's best to stay on the safe side and keep ALL the guests locked up.


----------



## grayhighh

Mac's Red Devil and Ti XM-L edc 2.8a


----------



## shipwreck

Waiting on one of the new titanium eagletacs that are coming out soon. I did a pre order


----------



## herculaneum79

My MTE H6-i arrived today - review will follow soon  It's a nice compact thrower. 
At the moment I am waiting for a JetBeam RRT-0 Raptor, a Tank TK-703 in red, a LumaPower MRV Sidekick 4, a HDS Rotary and a Lummi Wee NS Neutral which was sent out on monday.


----------



## madecov

I ordered a Sunway T20C last night. Hopefully it will ship monday.


----------



## Animalmother

Monocrom said:


> Ultrafire quality is like the sanity level among patients in a mental ward. It varies to an incredible degree, not just by models, but by each individual item. Back when I still used my WF-139, it wouldn't ever charge up the Ultrafire cells I had. I have never before or since encountered a situation in which electronic items under the same brand name were actually incompatible with each other. Ironically, the ultrafire charger worked just fine with my AW brand cells.
> 
> 
> I hope my charger works. I trust batteryjunction to sell quality items. If i was a retailor owner i would never sell junk.
> 
> That's the thing with Ultrafire . . . Sometimes you get lucky as Hell. But it's not worth the gamble. Imagine if one of the guests at the insane asylum got your keys and unlocked her cell door right in front of you. She might try to run, she might try to gouge out your eyes, she might just stand there looking up at the ceiling, or she might smile and give you a hug cause she thinks she's a little girl and thinks you're her daddy.
> 
> And, with Ultrafire, even if it works perfectly fine now. That's no guarantee it's not going to act up down the road. That's why it's best to stay on the safe side and keep ALL the guests locked up.



I trust lighthound not to sell junk if i was to own a business id never sell junk and a lithium charger is very serious business. I hope my charger does as its suppose to as it is advertised doing. I should just keep and eye on it while its charging. Once its green ill take it off so i dont have to worry about overcharging.


----------



## iron potato

Ordered my first Sunwayman, V10A XM-L version to replace my o'l Tank007 TK568 side pouch EDC, which only have single max output oo: & also my first Jetbeam, PC20 would be inside my pouch as backup EDC, to my tiny 13th collection so far


----------



## iron potato

When I first started in high power LED flashlight, without any backup knowledge/information, I ordered from HK eBay seller, some UltraFire, WF139 charger & batteries, 6 Red 3Ah & 4 Blue 2.6Ah, after that I joined CPF, one of the flashaholic told me the blue one is a fake, but my 6 Reds wouldn't charge anymore (not heavy usage), I tried with hobby charger, still no luck. After removed the protection pcb, 4 of them works (re-wrapped & put in a 4x18650 mobile USB power box), two went to recycle. While all the blue UltraFire working normally with the protection pcb till now.

After awhile, I got a Soshine S1 mix-II charger, after Green led lit, I immediately measure with DMM, voltage ranging from 4.16 to 4.18, cells were barely warm, while WF139 cells were warm to the touch, I don't know which is a better charger, but my basic instinct told me not to use WF139...

Onto my UltraFire flashlights, I have got

WF-501A, WF-600L & RL-2088 (works fine, submerged in water basin, water gets in )
U4-MCU (clicky switch worn, no replacement)

Maybe I'm unlucky with UltraFire, but my other Tank007, Romisen & Fenix all water resists as they should be :thumbsup:


----------



## Animalmother

iron potato said:


> When I first started in high power LED flashlight, without any backup knowledge/information, I ordered from HK eBay seller, some UltraFire, WF139 charger & batteries, 6 Red 3Ah & 4 Blue 2.6Ah, after that I joined CPF, one of the flashaholic told me the blue one is a fake, but my 6 Reds wouldn't charge anymore (not heavy usage), I tried with hobby charger, still no luck. After removed the protection pcb, 4 of them works (re-wrapped & put in a 4x18650 mobile USB power box), two went to recycle. While all the blue UltraFire working normally with the protection pcb till now.
> 
> After awhile, I got a Soshine S1 mix-II charger, after Green led lit, I immediately measure with DMM, voltage ranging from 4.16 to 4.18, cells were barely warm, while WF139 cells were warm to the touch, I don't know which is a better charger, but my basic instinct told me not to use WF139...
> 
> Onto my UltraFire flashlights, I have got
> 
> WF-501A, WF-600L & RL-2088 (works fine, submerged in water basin, water gets in )
> U4-MCU (clicky switch worn, no replacement)
> 
> Maybe I'm unlucky with UltraFire, but my other Tank007, Romisen & Fenix all water resists as they should be :thumbsup:



It comes in the mail Monday. So many mixed reviews and variances on the WF139.
I do have hobby charger for my RC stuff lying around.
http://www.hobbypartz.com/60p-dyc-1004.html
That's my exact charger. I can charge lithium cells with this? How do you guys go about that?


----------



## shawn.m.gao

I have it on good authority that I'll be getting a Jetbeam JET-III M for Xmas this year!!!


----------



## Monocrom

iron potato said:


> Maybe I'm unlucky with UltraFire, but my other Tank007, Romisen & Fenix all water resists as they should be :thumbsup:



No, not unlucky. Ultrafire is the only China-based brand that can't even make a decent SureFire 6P clone.


----------



## Monocrom

Animalmother said:


> . . . I can charge lithium cells with this? How do you guys go about that?



You mean lithium primaries? Don't even try it. There is no way to charge primaries on this, or any charger. I still recall a thread made by a new member a couple of years back in which his charger nearly caught on fire. He was unsure why he couldn't charge up the generic rechargeable RCR123 cells he had recently bought. He even provided a link to the site and sales page for the generic cells. I took a look, and discovered that they were not generic rechargeable cells. They were actually generic primary cells. And he was fortunate not to have burned down his house.


----------



## Animalmother

I must hope that my WF-139 is a good one. I also bought it to charge other batteries like the 18650 etc... dunno why a reputable retailor would sell it if the charger QC varies so much. What if a newbies buys it and don't know better? I guess it falls into we are responsible for what we buy... oh well.

Thanks for the heads up guys, this is a very serious heads up you guys gave me.
Much appreciated.


----------



## TXflash

Malikoff M31LW, G3 body, Z44 bezel, McClicky'd Z41 tailcap...


----------



## enomosiki

Incandescent Maglite 3C, Malkoff 3-6C drop-in, Talon bezel, Xcape tailcap, pre-cut reflector, 52.1mm Borofloat lens, several AA to C adapter, and Storacell 12-pack GITD AA caddy.

It's a Christmas gift for someone.


----------



## TyJo

Animalmother said:


> I must hope that my WF-139 is a good one. I also bought it to charge other batteries like the 18650 etc... dunno why a reputable retailor would sell it if the charger QC varies so much. What if a newbies buys it and don't know better? I guess it falls into we are responsible for what we buy... oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys, this is a very serious heads up you guys gave me.
> Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## iron potato

Monocrom said:


> No, not unlucky. Ultrafire is the only China-based brand that can't even make a decent SureFire 6P clone.



Lol ! No more UltraFire for me ~
Meanwhile, those Blue 2.6Ah UltraFire still serve me good in my TK35 & RL-2088 / WF-800L use on clear night & indoor respectively :duh2:


----------



## BeamED

Hello All,

First post..been lurking for some time, fantastic pics, excellent reviews, and of course intelligent and skilled members here. I have learned much. Thank you.

These should be here today:

OLIGHT SR51

DEREELIGHT DBS V3 Aspherical w/18650 ext.

beamED


----------



## coolfacefool

4Sevens Quark AA^2!


----------



## dougie

Surefire Minimus. It'll be my first headlamp and boy have I done a load of research on this light!


----------



## cummins4x4

BeamED said:


> Hello All,
> 
> OLIGHT SR51
> 
> DEREELIGHT DBS V3 Aspherical w/18650 ext.
> 
> beamED



Two of my favourite lights, add a little EDC and you have everything covered with 3 lights. No need to buy any more.......... ya right


----------



## cummins4x4

dougie said:


> Surefire Minimus. It'll be my first headlamp and boy have I done a load of research on this light!



And I need a headlamp, still researching this. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Bill S.

Quark MiNi 123 and ZTS MINI-MBT arrived today.


----------



## TheRealDoodle

Streamlight Stylus Pro. Found a dead one in front of a dealership and gave it to the parts guy and he's bringing me a brand new one. Lifetime warranty!

PS, I've been lucky with the ultrafire I bought, but prob wouldnt go that way again...


----------



## Rokron

Well the first shipment of T20CS lights have arrived at BJ and the shipping of orders has started, including mine. I'm looking forward to seeing this light in my hands and in front of my camers lens.


----------



## JMP

McGizmo Sundrop UR-U Head w/XR-E LE (already have the nichia 083b waiting) and a KuKu427 40DD. 

Both coming from out of the country (US).


----------



## budynabuick

*Klarus X6 The Midas Torch Gold Plated AAA XP-G R5.*


----------



## TRK

Waiting to take delivery of a Jetbeam RRT-3 XML with three free 18650 batteries. Was able to take advantage of some of the sales going on too so am happy about the deal. I have wanted a triple XML light for some time that is not too big or too small that can really put up a wall of light at close to medium distances.


----------



## wrencher

I the post today should be my new 47 quark 123^2 tactical. Leaving the UK
is a Mac's SST 50 EDC. Good times. 

wrencher


----------



## shane45_1911

Nothing too exciting at the moment. 

Just a Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1 turbohead which I intend to put on a spare Moddoo 2x18650 tube I have laying around. I need a dedicated thrower with decent runtime. OK, I _want_ it...lol.


----------



## JohnSmith

I ordered the Surefire Fury this morning. I thought I was done buying stuff for a while after receiving my HDS 200T several months ago. But I'm a surefire junkie and couldn't resist this one; 500 lumens for that price in that form factor was too much to resist.

I recently turned down an insane, amazing deal on a NIB 400 lumen M3LT. Somehow my frugality has been rewarded with the release of this much more compact 500 lumen offering. Fingers crossed for a great product.


----------



## Jrubin

Just Bought a Surefire T1A off the marketplace. i am more excited about this than the SWM V10R TI2 i just got. it will be an EDC for sure


----------



## Rikr

I have a Olight SR90 coming and should be here Saturday. I have been wanting one for a long time and finally found a Dealer that is willing to do what it takes to make the customer happy. I bought it at Pro-Tactical Shop and I wish I would have found this shop long ago...


----------



## roadkill1109

I have a Sunwayman V10A coming in the mail! Been starting to love 14500 lights. I get more run time than a 123-based light.


----------



## roadkill1109

I have a Sunwayman V10A coming in the mail! Been starting to love 14500 lights. I get more run time than a 123-based light.


----------



## Hondakilla98

I have an Eagletac P20C2 mkII XM-L, and three aw protected 17670's that should be here monday or Tuesday. This will be replacing a Jetbeam RRT-0 S2 as my EDC and work flashlight. 

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Dishonor39

Klarus XT2A, Olight i1, Malkoff M61L, Surefire A19, 4sevens Mini AA2 Neutral *Arrived*


----------



## azzid

Deft EDC-LR


----------



## chris975d

Jrubin said:


> Just Bought a Surefire T1A off the marketplace. i am more excited about this than the SWM V10R TI2 i just got. it will be an EDC for sure



You're welcome on that one! :wave: I just PM'ed you the DC # for that shipment here, since I couldn't get the marketplace to load. Post office said you should have it Tuesday hopefully. 



roadkill1109 said:


> I have a Sunwayman V10A coming in the mail! Been starting to love 14500 lights. I get more run time than a 123-based light.



14500 are fast becoming my favorite light too. The ability to run a 3.7V li-ion rechargeable 99% of the time for greater output, yet still take a common AA in a pinch (albeit lower output) is a great thing to have in an EDC. 

That being said, my latest inbound light (although it's currently being made and not shipping yet) is one of Mac's Customs newer "Knurlys" with a tri XP-G light engine. My first "high-end" custom light. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jrubin

chris975d said:


> You're welcome on that one! :wave: I just PM'ed you the DC # for that shipment here, since I couldn't get the marketplace to load. Post office said you should have it Tuesday hopefully.
> 
> Just PM'd you back Thanks


----------



## jalal20

Ok Please bear with me showing off a bit here

I have a Haiku XML and a Mule Hi CRI on the way  can't wait to get my hands on them


----------



## cummins4x4

azzid said:


> Deft EDC-LR



Nice! I would be interested to hear your impression of this light.


----------



## Bill S.

Just received a Pila Charger and two EagleTac 18650s.

One 18650 going into my Klarus XT2C right now.


----------



## jondotcom

Only two to go... Nitecore EX-11v2, and ITP A3SS


----------



## matthewcyho

I'm going to have 
Olight SR51
EagleTac D25Mini Ti
Polarion PF40


----------



## Morelite

Arrived today


----------



## Rokron

I just got my SunwaymanT20CS today. I like this light! :thumbsup: Here are a few pics.


----------



## Karavokiris

I received 2 days ago the Jetbeam RRT-21. Disappointed when I noticed a small particle/stain under the lens glass. Sent back to the shop for replacement.


----------



## herculaneum79

Right now I am waiting for a JetBeam RRT-0, a MTE H4-1, a Lumapower MRV Sidekick IV, a Lummi Raw NS and a HDS Rotary 200


----------



## slingsy

Couple of EDC's

ITP A2C
Olight I2
Olight I3

..The wait is unbearable,
Could someone please link me a reputable seller of Maratac and/or EagleTac flashlight that ships worldwide, would be much appreciated


----------



## slingsy

Couple of EDC's

ITP A2C
Olight I2 & I3


----------



## Dan2503

After weeks of deliberation, I've just ordered the Thrunite T30. My first decent light to replace a tired Solarforce L2. Should be here early next week.....fingers crossed!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Jetbeam BC40 and a Shadow T6

You can see the Shadow T6 here. I ended up getting the black one. 

Sales Link removed - Norm


----------



## Rikr

I have a M3X, a H50 HID, Trustfire X8, Ultrafire G4-MCU and a UltraFire M3-T60 also 3 sets of Hi-max 18650 and 2 sets of X-star 16340


----------



## sween1911

I have an Olight M31 on the way to me from the Marketplace. Very excited. 

When I look at pictures of it, I can't help thinking of the styling of the old Surefire 12ZM/PM lights. Who'd have thought that now we could get all that light, the throw, multiple levels, and the runtime that the LED's are giving us. Still blows me away.


----------



## iron potato

My very first small flashlight / headlamp from Zebralight, SC31Fw & H51Fc


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Waiting anxiously for my high CRI HDS Rotary!


----------



## brandocommando

Waiting anxiously for my HCRI HDS clicky!

I also have a TK45, a Z41 TC, and 20 AA eneloops inbound from CPFMP.

AND, a Solarforce order with a bunch of hosts and parts, and a DX order with a bunch of parts.

(And some H22A heatsinks....)


----------



## cummins4x4

brandocommando, sounds like your having a good time in a crazy sort of way  I have a custom mag, 2 SWMs and a solarforce inbound.


----------



## brandocommando

Now that you mention it, I am actually planning on building something similar to the VOB custom mag you grabbed!!!

That thing is SWEET!


----------



## cummins4x4

Ya I can hardly wait to try it out. This hobby/addiction is ALMOST as bad as guns


----------



## DavoNZ

UltraFire WF-501B 3W UV 395~400nm LED Flashlight 
Ultrafire WF-501B Cree P4-WC 5-Mode LED Flashlight 
UltraFire Cree C3 5-Mode Flashlight with 2xAA Extension Tube Bundle


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Have a Sunwayman V10R from BatteryJunction on the way


----------



## FullAuto

My Olight SR91, 4sevens Maelstrom S12 and Klarus XT11 shipped today from goinggear.com.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Well I bought a Dereelight DBS V3 XR-E R2 EZ900 3SM pill with 650 xtender tube to take 2 18650 batteries.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

FullAuto said:


> My Olight SR91, 4sevens Maelstrom S12 and Klarus XT11 shipped today from goinggear.com.



Dang your on a roll.


----------



## Morelite

This just came, UniVex AAA titanium. 





And this is on the way,


----------



## shortstack

A EagleTac G25C2, Won it in the give-a-way over in the cpfmarketplace.com-dealer forums courtesy from Mike over at PTS-Flashlights.com :thumbsup::devil:!!!


----------



## brandocommando

*6 Cards: Tenergy Centura NiMH D Size 8000mAh Low Self Discharge Rechargeable Batteries (12 Batteries Total)*
*2 Cards: Tenergy Centura NiMH C Size 4000mAh Low Self Discharge Rechargeable Batteries (4 Batteries Total)*


----------



## shipwreck

I got my limited edition Eagletac D25C mini titanium flashlight in today from Illumination Gear


----------



## azzid

Milky L1
Milky A2L Red
Vitalgear 17650 body with other stuffs


----------



## glendayle

Zebralight sc600w


----------



## Danielight

*ShiningBeam I-mini *XP-G Neutral White. This is my first order from ShiningBeam.com ... heard nothing but good things about this place! :thumbsup:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

30 XR-Es for $35 shipped. They've got some dings and dents (so to speak) but are good enough for my home lighting projects.


----------



## opichocal

just bought a Fenix TK35. $95 on Ebay. Now I need rechargable batteries and I think Panasonic 18650 is the way to go. Any recommendations on where to get them...Thx


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Nothing. I'm all caught up. I bought 6 lights last month and received them all. I keep looking around here and other forums for any lights/parts that grab my attention; but nothing so far. I remind myself of that one commercial years ago, where the husband was at his computer, and then sat back and told his wife he surfed the whole internet and that he was done. LOL. I think it was high speed internet spot.


----------



## motohanks

I am anxiously awaiting a 
HDS Rotary High CRI
the return of my DEFT EDC with a LR upgrade and other repair
Surefire 6P
Surefire 9P

Wow, it has been an expensive first year of reading CPF. 
I already have a HDS Rotary 200lm, 4Sevens Quark mini AA (my first real flashlight after living with a CPF member for a while), and a Solarforce L2P that was a gift.


----------



## geoff538

_*Well...... This is off the top of my head.
*_
(2) Sunwayman M10A's goinggear
(1) Sunwayman V10R (XM-L) : GG
(1) Sunwayman V10A (XM-L) : GG
(1) Xeno EO3 Blue, T5, Neutral: EDC
(1) Quark Mini AA Titanium : GG
(1) Quark 123² XM-L Tactical : GG
(1) Quark 123 Mini High CRI : GG
(1) Quark 123 High CRI : GG
(1) Quark 123² Neutral, Tactical : GG
(1) Quark 123² High CRI : GG
(1) Quark AA, S3, Tactical : GG
(1) Quark Mini AA, High CRI : 4sevensstore
(1) Preon Titanium : 4sevensstore
(1) Preon Satin black, High CRI : 4sevensstore
(1) Jetbeam IIIM R5, Grey, OP : GG
(1) Jetbeam IIIM Grey, XM-L : GG
(1) Jetbeam BA10 : GG
(1) Klarus XT11 : GG
(1) Klarus ST10 : GG
(1) Klarus NT20 : GG
(1) Thrunite Neutron 1AA : lightjunction
(1) Klarus XT1A : GG
(1) Jetbeam PA10 (Backordered) : goinggear
(4) Jetbeam 18650's, (1) Klarus 18650, (2) AW 18650's : goinggear
(4) AW 14500's goinggear

*Update:*_Ok, got em' all and am very pleased with all of them, accept the XT1A which was completely D.O.A. out of the box. My 2nd defective Klarus in 2 weeks. I had the same thing with a ST20. I was taken care of 100% at Goinggear, but still a little disappointed. That isn't going to keep me from buying or owning Klarus in the future. I have the XT11 that I got from Goinggear, & it's DEFINITELY one of my more favorite lights to date.

_


----------



## CarpentryHero

Wow Geoff, pace yourself  

My Illumination Supply HDS120 modded with a U2 XML arrived last Friday. 
Goinggear is mailing out my Jetbeam rrt0 XML, 
I have three bare emitters on the way from Kaidomain
And two aspheric lenses fro DX that'll fit D Maglites


----------



## geoff538

CarpentryHero said:


> Wow Geoff, pace yourself
> 
> My Illumination Supply HDS120 modded with a U2 XML arrived last Friday.
> Goinggear is mailing out my Jetbeam rrt0 XML,
> I have three bare emitters on the way from Kaidomain
> And two aspheric lenses fro DX that'll fit D Maglites



_*I know..... I know.......
I have been out of the hobby for a while, about a year or so. MAN, things have really changed, progressed in a year and a half or so. I'm pretty good for a while, "I think"????*_


----------



## CarpentryHero

geoff538 said:


> _*I know..... I know.......
> I have been out of the hobby for a while, about a year or so. MAN, things have really changed, progressed in a year and a half or so. I'm pretty good for a while, "I think"????*_



Yep, I think you've definitely caught up!!! 
Your poor credit card has whiplash lol


----------



## egrep

No flashlights, but... All purchased since the 7th;

Arrived;

Atwood Bookie, Ti Keyton, two Lanslides
EDCF 2011 Fixed Blade Michael Morris Wharncliffe
Hinderer 2 Ti beads, 2 Brass beads.
Kershaw Ti Talon W/ bottle opener ('wave')
Kershaw TiZDP Leek
Kershaw Damascus 2010 Las Vegas BSA Shallot

In the Mail (or about to be);

Nathan Dewey Gremlin Balisong
Michael Morris "Coffin Handle Joker" Double Sided Necker
EDCF 2010 Spyderco Manix II Moonglow
Hazard 4 Kato messenger bag
SwissBianco Multi Splash Ano 47's Double Ti Whistle
SwissBianco Multi Splash "Light My Fire" Ti Spork


----------



## sidmind

Ultrafire 502b. I can't wait.


----------



## iron potato

Arrived:-

Spark ST6-460NW headlamp (nice touch of clear & diffuser lens)
Olight i1 EOS SS
Olight S65 Baton
JetBeam PC20
Solar-Force's 3 modes XM-L, diffuser lens & A001 flat bezel head, my old L2 look nicer & useful flood light
Solar-Force L2r body, matched with my old L2's XP-G & flat stainless steel bezel head (for my father-in-law, along with 4x Panasonic LSD AA & IonCell charger)
Zebralight SC51w, SC60w & SC600 (simply superb :thumbsup
2x Panasonic N18650A 3.1Ah for SC60w & SC600
Soshine 9V Li-ion cell + charger


Coming soon:-

Spark SL52-500CW
Xeno Tiger E03 NW's XM-L in Blue
IonCell charger + a card of Eneloop XX (for SL52, E03 & SC51w)
Coolook LiFePo 4x 14500, 4x 10440 & charger (some dummy cells too)


----------



## roadkill1109

INCOMING: CRELANT 7G5 V2!

One of the BEST (2x18650) THROWERS out there.


----------



## wollie88

An olight tc15 ss and a warm white xpg for it.


----------



## marcalbar

Incoming - an Eagletac D25C Mini Ti...my first "shiny" light


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Maratac AAA stainless
DX UV Ultrafire P60-wannabe
HDS Rotary Custom


Edit: I don't have a problem.


----------



## guardpost3

Foursevens X10 + 2 26650s + Charger
Foursevens High CRI Preon I
4 more AW Batteries (2 3100mah 18650s and 2 16340s)


----------



## nc_hooper

A multilevel VanIsleDSM Septa (7xXPE) head and an LLC49R 46mm optic (6.6 degree) from Cutter.


----------



## Taboot

Lumens Factory E-Series Head and single mode LED dropin. Can't wait. My E2E has had a dead lamp for 2 years.


----------



## persco

McGizmo Sundrop XRU XML
McGizmo high CRI Mule
McGizmo Sapphire GS
Leatherman Charge TTi & Valley Leather sheath

And I'm thinking about a SwissBianco Alox Rambler...


----------



## davyro

I got my e-mail with the tracking number for a McGizmo Haiku 6V XP-G a couple of days ago
but its a long way from the middle of the Pacific to the UK.i did pay for EMS in the hope it will
get here a bit sooner.So its fingers crossed.


----------



## SaVaGe

Waiting for my High CRI HDS 120 ROTARY.........ITS KILLING MEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ishango

I am still waiting for my Foursevens Preon P0. I got one from the second batch and I'm very interested after reading the initial reviews. Shame international shipping takes so long


----------



## brandocommando

My HDS HCRI (does it count as coming in the mail if it hasn't even shipped yet?)
A Fenix LD25. I sold mine and sort of missed having it, so I bought another one!
A Malkoff M61W from CPFMP
2 DX orders. (One is going on 6 WEEKS now!):scowl::scowl:


...And a $1900.00 pair of Swarovski binoculars!

Pretty excited about that last one!


----------



## dlmorgan999

I've got a Klarus ST20 coming but the one I'm really excited about is the EagleTac G25C2 that I just ordered today!  My recently started collection is starting to take shape nicely.


----------



## dingo1799

a new tailswitch for my e2dl, since surefire doesnt give just the button.... then yesterday, dropped the damn thing and broke the outer lens... this should be fun trying to explain to them "uh yea, got my new back end, now i need a new head."


----------



## Burntrice

davyro said:


> I got my e-mail with the tracking number for a McGizmo Haiku 6V XP-G a couple of days ago
> but its a long way from the middle of the Pacific to the UK.i did pay for EMS in the hope it will
> get here a bit sooner.So its fingers crossed.



Ditto mate with a McGizmo HCRI Mule, Its currently in Honolulu, a loooong way from the UK.​


----------



## my#1hobby

Mini Maglite Pro+. At 245 lumens, I just had to give it a shot.
Fenix E05
Sunwayman R01A


----------



## dlmorgan999

I went a little crazy tonight and ordered:

Klarus XT1C
JetBeam RRT-15
Sunwayman V10A
Sunwayman T20CS

My collection is growing _rapidly_!


----------



## Hacken

another TK11 R5 with two AW 3100mAh 18650 batteries


----------



## Kevinm78

I have a JetBeam PC10 and a JetBeam RRT-0 XM-L.

I bought the PC10 for a bright EDC. The RRT-0 I bought for a friend to use. We are in a book study together. We take turns reading and he has difficulty seeing the text. He's 84. All lights are either too bright or not strong enough. Hopefully he can find a good setting with the adjustable ring. Plus it looks really cool.


----------



## Tim B

I took advantage of Battery Junction's sale price of $298 on the Surefire M6LT and ordered one along with a couple of boxes of 12 batteries and even paid for express mail which usually gets it to me the next day. I then received an email reply saying they are out of stock and have to wait for more from Surefire.

AAARRRGGHH!

Dubya Tee Eff?

That's just fate being mean. I've been wanting one of these for years but there was no way in hades I was gonna pay four hundred something dollars for one and when I checked the price of the 900 lumen LED version a few months ago it was over $500. I just laughed and said,"Yeah, Right!" and ordered a Sunwayman M60R instead. I was very happy indeed to find the $298 sale price on Battery Junction's website but now fate has played a cruel joke. What have I done to deserve it? What I ask ya? What?? And when will it get here? Waaaah!


----------



## DisrupTer911

Got a Fenix pd32 on the way. It'll be my replacement edc


----------



## af112566

hound dog xm-l and md4 body,,awesome!!


----------



## geoff538

Xeno EO3 for my daughter(Red, Warm T5) My 2nd
Jetbeam IIIM R2 Green, SM
Jetbeam IIIM R2 Grey, OP
Quark 123² Turbo X
Quark 123² Neutral Turbo X
Quark 123² Neutral 
Quark 123² S2 Cool (2)
Quark AA Tactical S2 Cool (2)
Sunway M10A
Sunway T20CS
Klarus XT1A
Quark AA mini High CRI
Quark 123 High CRI
Quark Mini 123 High CRI
Quark Preon1 Brushed Ti
Quark Preon1 High CRI, satin black
Quark Mini AA Ti 

That's what I can think of off the top of my head....

_Oh yeah, and a Quark Ti Turbo S2
& a Thrunite Ti, Green

_


----------



## Gorram

Just a Zebralight H31.... Need to drop a bundle on a Ham radio soon...


----------



## stoli67

Multimode Septa
McGizmo LS20 with dafabricata upgrade
McGizmo Ti PD Mule
Mac Damascus TriEDC
Preon 1high CRI


----------



## HotWire

Tim B. I ordered a light from Battery Junction at a good price. I got the same email. Although it said "Usually ships the next business day" It will be at least a month before I get mine. I don't know about you, but I have a long memory when promised "next day" and it takes a month and a half! Such practices are not good for their business. I have an SC600 in the mail from another vendor and it's almost here! I should get it Tuesday.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

well, it is coming, and will eventually be in the mail....

4, 44DD from KuKu


edit: also a TobyPra Glowworm


----------



## Tim B

Yep. If I would have known that it was going to be a month instead of the next business day I certainly would not have paid $43.00 for next day express mail.


----------



## daigiff

Ordered the following today after winning a new project in work - design and build of a new concrete skatepark:

Olight SR51
Olight i1
Klarus Mi X6 Ti

Also Malkoff 3-6D drop in now being processed by UK customs.

Next on my hit list - one or two of Mac's Custom lights.


----------



## croarcher

SC600,ordered 15.02.;now in my mailbox


----------



## ieslei

Looking forward to have my EAGLETAC G25C2 and my brother's FENIX TK35!!


----------



## craigshipp

*Both ordered yesterday:
Going Gear; Sunwayman V10R Titanium; $150
Canada Knives And Swords; JETBeam TC-R2 Titanium; $244.99*


----------



## SimulatedZero

A JetBeam BC-40, if it ever gets here. I ordered that along with a Fenix TK15 and only found out after I ordered that the BC-40 was out of stock... :sigh:


----------



## fl0t

GoingGear -> 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4tified

Alkaline battery recharger


----------



## Scenic

fl0t said:


> GoingGear -> 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 :thumbsup:



4Sevens Maelstrom S18 for me too! Should be at my front door in an hour or so...


----------



## kj2

Thrunite T10. Just want to have a light with firefly mode, again.


----------



## Danielight

*EagleTac D25LC2 Mini* (R4/Neutral). It has a twisty switch, but apparently there's a clicky in the works. Depending on how I like the light, I may order the clicky tube down the road.


----------



## Monocrom

4tified said:


> Alkaline battery recharger





When did they invent that?


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> When did they invent that?



LOL!!!

Got a 4th gen L1-WH white inbound...can't wait to do a runtime test on it to see how it stacks up against my red L1.


----------



## LGT

UPS is scheduled to drop off my El Capitan QTC stainless steel pocket medium tomorrow, by end of day.


----------



## jac2001

*A 4Sevens Maelstrom G5 modded with a nice neutral XPG probably in the 4500-5000K range(4D) and a Preon PO-SS thrown in for boot in a trade!

With any luck, should arrive by Friday!!!!

J.*


----------



## Swede74

I have an Ultrafire C3 with a Cree XR-E P4 that takes one or two AA batteries (it has an extender) or one 14500.

Yes, I'm years behind everyone else but it was cheap  Does anyone who bought it in 2007-2008 still use theirs?


----------



## SoCalDep

I have a Surefire LX2 on order... I'll possibly be able to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## jake royston

craigshipp said:


> *Both ordered yesterday:
> Going Gear; Sunwayman V10R Titanium; $150
> Canada Knives And Swords;JETBeam TC-R2 Titanium; $244.99*


i just ordered one too, i hope they still have them in stock.
have you gotten any shipping confirmation?


----------



## tatasal

Thanks to cpf, I've narrowed down my choices...they will be my first real flashlights..Fenix tk41 (for throw), Zebra SC600 (for flood) and Klarus XT11(no review, I just like the looks of it), all coming in next week.


----------



## Mar

Armytek Predator.


----------



## bronzet

Im waiting for my ThruNight Scorpion V2.It should be here today!!!!


----------



## think2x

A second LX2, a ZL SC600w and a trunite Ti.

Oh, and an HCRI SS Eiger.


----------



## Tolip

A Preon P0... 
I couldn't resist the little glow-in-the-dark reflector.


----------



## buds224

I can't be absolutely sure, but probably the very last remaining TA21 in retail existence. Should be here any day now.


----------



## jac2001

jac2001 said:


> *A 4Sevens Maelstrom G5 modded with a nice neutral XPG probably in the 4500-5000K range(4D) and a Preon PO-SS thrown in for boot in a trade!
> 
> With any luck, should arrive by Friday!!!!
> 
> J.*



*Dagnabbit!! USPS is falling asleep at the wheel again!*:scowl:
* Tracking shows my inbound package having made the local sorting facility only 30 miles up the road on Friday morning and it still hasn't made it here!!!! *:thumbsdow
* 
J.
*


----------



## Rokron

Soon to be in the mail, the new Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2 from LJ.


----------



## Ualnosaj

Rokron said:


> Soon to be in the mail, the new Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2 from LJ.



Sweet! Which color? Tan or natural?


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## kj2

Still, Thrunite T10. (HK)Chinese post- not that fast


----------



## Ualnosaj

Sunwayman M11R tan, neutral.

Sunwayman R01A gold, pink, black, neutral. I'm very interested to know how it stacks up against the Thrunite Ti and Fenix E01...


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## geoff538

1. Dark Sucks Alpha, mce
2. Jet IIIM Grey R5
3. Quark 123 S2
4. Quark 123 High CRI
5. (2) Malkoff MD2 w/ M91W & M61W
6. Jet III IBS
7. Nitecore D111.2
8. Nitecore EX11.2
9. Lighthound, Redilast 18650's, AW14500, AWrcr123's, boots, McClickys, Nyogel, etc. 
That's what I can remember off the top of my head 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in-Vd9AC-DM&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAsFCGY-7MM&feature=related




**** I just found Jason, (Dark Sucks. Com) by accident after 2+ yrs on here. You guys really need to check his stuff out and watch all of his YouTube vids on his machine processes, etc. it's incredibly inspiring to see his passion for this awesome hobby. He definitely deserves all of us here to give him a shot.


----------



## dingo1799

a gunmetal incan 6p for modding, a black 9p incan for modding, some copper tape, some glorings, n some other stuff i cant think of....lol


----------



## C-channel

I'm currently waiting for Klarus XT20, Jetbeam BC25. Anxious. Just started this hobby not long. Thanks to CPF.


----------



## Oguime

Preon P0


----------



## blackbalsam

(2) Milky's and (2) Mac's custom's.....Robert.


----------



## NM08SRT8

ZL SC600


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## chevboy167

I have a Jetbeam Element E3S, an Olight I3, a solarforce HA3 S6 switch and a cree XML T6 16mm LED optic on the way!


----------



## NM08SRT8

I just got my E3s thursday. I love it  


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbone559

Surefire Fury
Thrunite TN11
Klarus XT11
Klarus P2A


----------



## stona

Sunwayman V10A arrived today. Waiting on a Fenix LD12 and HL21.


----------



## low

Well, I think I have a H51c and a SC51c if ZebraLight will let me know they shipped it via money order.
No word yet, 1.5 weeks and counting.


----------



## TEEJ

Hmmm, Surefire Fury, Dry 3 xml, Zebralight SC600W, Magic Scorpion, rec'd a Jetbeam RRT-3 today, ....I think that's it for already on the way stuff at the moment.


----------



## drillbit

Some more CR123's(Panasonic), and a pair of MN15 lamps for my new M6.


----------



## T45

Another iTP A1 EOS in Stainless Steel. Had to buy this one from a vendor in China. I am guessing everyone liked this model as none of the usual merchants here in the USA have any more in stock. iTP should have kept that one in production. 

The really big news. I am getting a SURFIRE M3!!! At long last!


----------



## pulstar

Surefire Fury


----------



## Bullyson

+1 more for the SureFire Fury :wave:


----------



## trgrhppy

SureFire Fury will be delivered tomorrow. They seem to be a good deal now!


----------



## WhoDaresWins

SureFure Fury madness going on! I'm jealous. Perhaps I'll have to save up and hop on the bandwagon next month.

Incoming tomorrow: 
1 LumaPower IncenDio V3U LE (XM-L T5 NEUTRAL)
1 XTAR WP2 II Li-ion Charger
2 Aluminium Spacer 13.6mm
2 EagleTac 16340 Li-ion 750mAh Cell

This LumaPower will be my FIRST real 'EDC' flashlight! Only other light I own is the Preon P0- which I like, but lives on the keychain as more of a backup light. Also, I've never used rechargeable batteries before... this is turning out to be one big experiment.

Incoming when in stock (pre-order):
1 V10R Ti+ Titanium Cree XM-L LED Flashlight 
1 V10R Ti+ AA Extender
2 Stellar CR123A PTC 1400 mAh Lithium Battery 

Decided to pull the trigger on this beauty due to all of CPF's rave reviews on the original V10R. I'm excited to see how it performs.

Thanks to all you veteran CPF'ers out there who are showing me the light :bow:


----------



## *parallax*

A Nitecore D11.2 

Gonna whack an ice blue trit in the tail then it's going to my dad as a gift

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbryan

Ultrafire UF-T50


----------



## elendril

My first LED light - Fenix TK35. 

Haven't bought a new flashlight in about 10 years. since my 2D Maglite and my 2xAA Maglite a few years before that. My 2D Maglite is now missing in action 

Already thinking what my next one will be.. Thanks to CPF for opening my eyes


----------



## markdeerhunter

I have a *4Sevens Quark "X" AA² CREE XM-L LED coming. It will be my first "good" flashlight.*


----------



## kj2

Finally. My T10 is in


----------



## Danielight

*ITP A3 SS EOS *Cree XP-G R5 LED Flashlight "Upgrade Edition"* (from Shining Beam). *


----------



## NM08SRT8

I received my Zebralight SC600 and then purchased a Spyderco ParaMilitary2 Camo/Silver knife and a little Spyderco Bug for the keys. The PM2 will be carried with the SC600. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## reppans

Another Quark for me - Tactical "X" AA^2 in NW, along with 1xAA body & regular clicky. May go 14500 for this one. 

I don't have many lights, and already have a QAA regular. Tried really hard to spend $$ on a different AA light - Jetbeam, SWM, Nitecore, ThruNite, Eagletac, Olight, etc. - really no price limitation either. But I just couldn't couldn't give up the moonlight, long runtimes, low-end mode spacing, and the warranty/CS. So my new experience is going to have to be the Tactical UI.

I think I've been brain-washed :laughing:.


----------



## The Shadow

I'm waiting on a Fenix E05.

I know, it's nothing new and exciting, but it's kind of funny how I decided to get one. I was all gung ho about getting a new 4Sevens Preon P0. I talked myself into getting a new keychain light. Then I read all the negative reviews about what a disaster that P0 turned out to be. Scattered throughout were a few good comments about the forgotten E05. I decided I wanted a light that turns on every time no matter what, even if it's not the brightest or longest running. E05 seems to fit the bill. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I got my ZL SC600 on Tuesday, the WPII 2 yesterday and I'm hoping my two EagleTac 3100s come today.

Oh...and I'm waiting on two test boxes of Berger's new 250gr Hybrid .338 HPBTs that they're sending me to test out in my 338LM.

Chris


----------



## boofy

a brand new 2012 model nitecore tm11 tiny monster. version 1.12-1111 with 12 surefire sf123 batteries. daylight here we come.


----------



## jdhermit

Waiting, and REALLY trying to be patient on a Malkoff drop in for mag...
After 5 working days, I still don't have it....really hoping its worth it.
Trying very much for the patience thing...


----------



## egrep

Atwood Ti Whistle 
Benchmade Damascus Pen
*√* Mantis Damascus Coin Knife
Monkey's Edge USN X Shirt
TAD rhino w/parachute and 4 sided pewter bead
TAD Bounty Hunter and Predator Patches
6x Carbon Fiber over Al Beads
10x Ti Beads (Toxic Green & Rainbow)
2x Steve Ku 44DD Magnum Ti HiCri & Neutral W/ 2xtrit
6x Steve Ku V series 12Xtrit fins
*√* Merkava Tec T3 Orange Cerakote/Green Trit
*√* Amsler Ti Trit Keychain Toxic Tanto


----------



## Mr_Moe

Nitecore Infilux IFD2.


----------



## chevboy167

an EagleTac D25a XP-G S2 Titanium and Sunwayman M10R R5 in route!


----------



## jorgen

My first 4 Sevens light. I purchased a High CRI CR2. 
There are not many choices for this battery size when you want to spend under $50. Peak has a CR2 but it is an inch longer which defeats the purpose of using this battery size for me. So much as I like Peak's quality this wasn't an option.
The light will reside in my change purse, as a backup, and most likely see use only on its lower outputs.
Update: My Light arrived. Shipping too only 2 days. I lie this little light. The color is a bit cooler than my Pea High Cri using the same emitter. I prefer this tint.
I can see why so many like 4Sevens and if they ever do another Titanium run in warm or neutral I be a buyer.


----------



## Mag-man

I'm waiting on a Maglite XL200 which has a 193 lumen XP-G led, tactical UI and built in accelerometer. It'll be gunmetal gray, so I can tell it from my black XL50s. This is my 7th Maglite... Should be my 9th... But there were two upgraded MiniMags i recently gave away. Now who am I going to give an XL50 to...


----------



## geoff538

HDS Exec. 170
*√* Malkoff M61N 
Malkoff M61NLLL
*√* Malkoff M61W 
Malkoff M60 
McClicky's (6), Boots, Nano Oil, SF tail caps, 
Surefire G2X, Tan
Pila Charger, 18650's, 18500's, 18350's, 14500's, spacers, 
Solarforce L2P host, bezels, etc... (my first)
Jetbeam IIIM crenelated bezel
Spare driver boards, switch boots, boom reflectors,mini voltmeter (cottonpickers), HDS Titanium clip, made by Jason Hui : Darksucks.com
*√ *Quark 1232 Turbu R5


----------



## reppans

^^


----------



## msantic

Klarus XT2C


----------



## anjari_br

Fenix Pd 32


----------



## Richsvt

Quark AA R5, Quark AA R5 Ti, Sunwayman V10A


----------



## anthonr

-extremebeam M4-Scirrako<br>
-Eneloop AAA Second Gen x12<br>
-eneloop AA 2500maH x4


----------



## TyJo

The Shadow said:


> I'm waiting on a Fenix E05.
> 
> I know, it's nothing new and exciting, but it's kind of funny how I decided to get one. I was all gung ho about getting a new 4Sevens Preon P0. I talked myself into getting a new keychain light. Then I read all the negative reviews about what a disaster that P0 turned out to be. Scattered throughout were a few good comments about the forgotten E05. I decided I wanted a light that turns on every time no matter what, even if it's not the brightest or longest running. E05 seems to fit the bill. :thumbsup:


Nice choice, I have the E05 on my keys and it is perfect.


----------



## burntoshine

zebralight SC80w and HDS high cri rotary

..the HDS will be "in the mail" for yet several more weeks.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Eagletac D25LC2 S2. My first time trying ET.


----------



## TyJo

burntoshine said:


> zebralight SC80w and HDS high cri rotary
> 
> ..the HDS will be "in the mail" for yet several more weeks.


I just ordered the SC80w, I don't have the funds for another HDS, but I plan on getting a High CRI clicky when I do (and they are in stock).


----------



## buds224

Just ordered another Fenix TA21. Nice tight beam, I like the UI. Excellent throw.


----------



## NightBeacon

I saw the Zebralight SC600w was finally back in stock so it was time to place an order.


----------



## tjswarbrick

1) Zodiac Ti Preon2 tailcap mod
2) HDS Hi CRI Rotary - not quite in the mail yet
3) Blue Anno Groovy! My Grail light ever since I ordered a blue M390 Para2. I didn't think they were available any longer, but through an amazing turn of events, I just placed an order for one.

It's not very CPF of me, but I think I'm about to exit the chase for a while.
You know, after I get a Triple for my 6P, and...


----------



## Rokron

I got a M10R 2 weeks ago to compliment a tan M11R that's coming in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bullyson

SureFire M6LT Guardian


----------



## af112566

malkoff md3 body and some 18500 li-ions,,,,and a dereelight xr-e r2 ez900 dropin for my old surefire 6p.


----------



## Mag-man

A NiteCore headstrap that holds up to 3 lights at once.


----------



## garbman

A Sunwayman M20A for a friend of mine.
I currently wait for the Zebralight Q50 to be available.


----------



## chevboy167

scored a JETbeam PC20 XM-L and a Balder BD-1 XPG-R5!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Current batch of goodies (must .... slow .... down .... spending) 

Sunwayman V10R Ti+ (pre-order)
Sunwayman M11R Tan (pre-order)
Nitecore IFE2
Sunwayman V20C


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

FInally expecting my Tk41 in the mail anytime soon!
Next month... either M40A or T40CS.


----------



## acr dude

My Brother is sending me a high output malkoff led ( total newbie -don't know which modle something that has 250L I believe). I'm intending to put it in a surefire 6p.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Just ordered a 100 lumen PT Remix Pro headlight. Got tired of waiting for the EOS to get updated.


----------



## blinkjr

Finally broke down and took the plunge. Expecting a ZL SC600 (CW), a Xeno E03 v3 XM-L (CW), and ET Li-Ion's for both in the mail tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## benzology

Klarus XT11

Been delayed due to charger being out of stock - even though the website said in stock! grrrr


----------



## my#1hobby

Fenix TK70 :devil:
8x Tenergy blue 10,000mAh cells


----------



## think2x

Olight MPG Holiday set....the price made me do it.


----------



## grayhighh

Cerakoted Surefire 6p


----------



## brandocommando

An HDS HCRI clicky. LOL.


----------



## Sanderman

brandocommando said:


> An HDS HCRI clicky. LOL.



What a coincidence. I'm operating under the same delusion. All because there is no machine shop in the US that can turn a piece of bar stock. If that assertion weren't so f***ing stupid it would be funny. Almost.

Joe


----------



## dbare

Two EagleTac 18650's - 3100mAH


----------



## Matt7337

Waiting on a few bits and pieces - the Aspheric & R900 setup for my DBS V3, another EX10 ramping version from the marketplace and a Malkoff converted Surefire G2 from the MP as well.

*Guys, it's finally happened: I have so many lights that I can no longer fit them all in my signature! :O*

That being said, once I build my next P60 light (Malkoff 6P with an Oveready prepped host and a few Oveready extras) I'm done for the year. I have a very important project to put all my flashlight money (and all other disposable income!) into for the next couple of years; I'm chasing my lifelong dream and starting to build an ST205 GT-Four track car :thumbsup:


----------



## Xyrium

More Eagletac goodness, a G25C2 U2. I plan to burn holes in the sky with it.


----------



## chevboy167

Sunwayman M11R XLM U2 Tan.


----------



## BigBluefish

Just a Surefire 6P Defender host. Thinking one of the EDC three-mode (that always come on in "Hi") would be a good drop-in for it.


----------



## tobrien

1. Surefire L1 LumaMax blue LED (found a retailer in Seattle online thanks to members here who had a demo/floor/display model ) 
2. Armytek Predator (new design/grip -- Cool White -- SMO -- Silver; this'll be my second Predator in my arsenal)
3. 4Sevens Mini Titanium CR123A (<3 turbobb)


----------



## mrlysle

HAD coming in the mail. Just today, got my Peak Logan HCRI QTC, and a Quark mini 123 in neutral. Already have a Logan QTC, and liked it enough, so when this HCRI came up on the marketplace, just had to get it! It's my first HCRI, and it's very nice. Didn't have any Quark mini 123's, (have a mini Ti AA) so I wanted to add one of them to my collection. Like it too, just wish they'd do a true "moonlight" mode, like some of the other Quarks have. I love the moonlight mode on my 123x2 Ti Turbo. The low on the 123 mini is just too bright for my tastes.


----------



## coltchris

Malkoff Cree XP-G LED for my Maglite 3D
Malkoff M61 for my Surefire
Fenix E15 
(2) CR123 Spacers


----------



## coltchris

Duplicate!


----------



## PilotBart

Preon 2


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

My brand new TK41 that I had modded with a 4000K neutral white XM-L.


----------



## budynabuick

Quark mini AA
Thrunite Ti 3/60

Keith


----------



## shawn.m.gao

Just got a Sunwayman M10R from Battery Junction! Should be in tomorrow. Can't wait!!


----------



## Sgt. LED

M61 NLLL from Oveready today, The survivalist's Malkoff.
Oh yea!
Plus a Sunwaymannnnn M11R tomorrow or Monday from Lighthound.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Just got a green Icon Rogue 1 AA dual output 50/6 LM today, along with a 2oz tube of Nygel 760G and did 11 lights this afternoon, lol.

Chris


----------



## Camaroman_99

I've got a Fenix TK 35 coming!


----------



## AZPops

Nothing! .... :mecry:


----------



## F250XLT

Nitecore TM11 & SWM V10R Ti+


----------



## Rokron

I'm just waiting for the Sunwayman V11R to become available. Other than that, I'm  Too many Steve Ku trit mods to pay for.


----------



## sionnach

Ultrafire WF-502b XM-LT6 (x3)
Ultrafire 602c Q5
Titanium innovations "spotlight" 12v rechargeable
Titanium innovations CA1-Ti

Plus a ton of trits.


----------



## anthony_mcbo

I have a 4Sevens Quark mini AA-2


----------



## joshlane4

Quark X AA2 ​Tactical with a deep carry clip from Going Gear...expecting it to ship on Monday or Tuesday!

This will be my first "real" light in 2 years, since I got the Peak Eiger AAA​2​


----------



## hook63

I have a fury in the mail and a v10r ti+ on preorder.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Surefire G3 body and 2XAA Delrin sleeve from YES Oveready.

I don't want a single Lego opportunity to be lost and the supply of Surefire incan hosts to play with is only going to shrink from here on. Not wanting to advocate hoarding parts but you may want to buy what you think you'll need ASAP.


----------



## BLUE LED

Sgt. LED said:


> Surefire G3 body and 2XAA Delrin sleeve from YES Oveready.
> 
> I don't want a single Lego opportunity to be lost and the supply of Surefire incan hosts to play with is only going to shrink from here on. Not wanting to advocate hoarding parts but you may want to buy what you think you'll need ASAP.



Thank you for the excellent advice, as a major Surefire fan it is my duty purchase for the future.


----------



## TMedina

Yeah, I need to order another G3 from Overready. I just pulled the trigger on a E2C adapter, x2 AA Delrin sleeves and a M61NLLL.

Completely unrelated note, I discovered a M30 sitting in my parts pile. It's like having a new toy to play with! :huh:

-Trevor


----------



## tjswarbrick

Sadly, nothing.
But I was just notified that one of my sources has HDS in stock, so hopefully the HiCRI Rotary I ordered from Henry isn't too far away!


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

I've got a TK70 coming!


----------



## firelord777

Nice bullseye


----------



## firelord777

I think I have a F30C, hope to get a tracking number soon 

Gotta review it though. Cheers


----------



## Player

Fenix PD22 just showed up today. Spiffy little bugger.


----------



## FPSRelic

Sgt. LED said:


> Surefire G3 body and 2XAA Delrin sleeve from YES Oveready.
> 
> I don't want a single Lego opportunity to be lost and the supply of Surefire incan hosts to play with is only going to shrink from here on. Not wanting to advocate hoarding parts but you may want to buy what you think you'll need ASAP.



I bought a bored Surefire 9P body from Oveready for that exact reason. I think it was the last Regular finish bored 9P they had. Sadly I let a Z48 and Z49 tailcap go, but I just couldn't afford it. I'm kicking myself now 

I've also got:
Surefire A2 Incan Blue
Surefire L1 Red
Surefire M2 old style bezel


----------



## cstcyr

Just ordered my first real EDC light. A Fenix PD32. It'll replace my Streamlight Stylus Pro which was my cheap EDC light. I'm going to pick up some surefire cr123's from Lowes instead of springing for a box of them online.

I'm already eyeing some Sunwayman lights.


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix PD31 and JetBeam PC20 + some Li-ion and AA NiHm batteries.


----------



## janx

I have been spending most all of my play money on firearm's the last year or so, but I've been trying to get back into it the last few weeks. I saw where 4seven put 3 Microfire light's on Ebay and I won 2 Microfire Challenger I L500R's which should be in the mail by Tuesday or so, and I grabbed a Nitecore TM11 while they were $150 before they ran out. Now I'm looking for a couple throwers-1 EDC size and 1 big boy .

J


----------



## NM08SRT8

Thrunite TN11 from lightjunction. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Animalmother

JetBeam PA40! 
I'm excited. 

I had one before, should have kept it.
Oh well, new ones one it's way to me!


----------



## jay_rush

ROMISEN RC-T601 XM-L U2


----------



## reppans

Five more Quarks, in addition to five earlier in the month, various flavors (Turbos, XMLs, R5s, Ti Minis). Call it early B-Day/X-Mas shopping to take advantage of the 40% off sales. 

Now, to make try and keep my grubby little paws off them before I can give them away. At least, I can be pretty well certain that they still be under warranty, when I do.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Maxabeam! (12,000,000cp!) :devil:


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Solarforce S10 L2T HA3 Forward Clicky for my old school 1997 SureFire 9P; should show up early this week in the mailbox. I want to use my 9P more, but I don't like the OEM twist switch.


----------



## nykon1969

A Solarforce M6 CREE XM-L (T6), and a 3pack of Sipik Sk68's that I snaged up for 20 bucks.


----------



## ZombieBrooke

Sunwayman V10R Ti should be here today! Better go check the mailbox. Yep! Some more titanium fun! But don't tell my wife!


----------



## eh4

I don't want to get my hopes up tooooooo much, but all the signs indicate that I've got an HDS 120 lumen High CRI Rotary on the way, very soon!!! What a long, strange trip it's been. I'm fighting the urge to get impatient again, I kicked that a couple months ago. ;-)


----------



## Sgt. LED

Malkoff C Mag drop-in
They are like half price and I could not help myself!!!


----------



## luvbelly

Nitecore TM11, beause it was on sale and I had to buy it!!


----------



## BigBluefish

A SureFire E2E in Silver Gray. Which will really be bluish, or purplish, or whitish, or maybe even sliver and and gray. Kind of the ugly duckling of the E2E family, but I am fond of them. 

I've about a half dozen HA E2Es, and wanted an SG for a beater / loaner E2E.


----------



## Rokron

V11R It will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Draven451

Nitecore TM11 - Tiny Monster! What a great deal and an excellent torch to add to my collection!


----------



## välineurheilija

Uniquefire L2 and Solarforce cree q4 3mode dropin and s10 tailcap


----------



## attist178

Quark "X" 1232​ Tactical. Easier EDC than my Streamlight Strion LED (which needs a holster...the head is too bulky for a pocket). Plus a 17670 battery and charger, and a box of CR123's. Believe it or not, this is my first 123 light. I've always had Ni-Cad or Li-Ion Streamlights.


----------



## iron potato

Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-2 head
Solarforce 2011 L2P blk body
Fenix AD502-N diffuser
Xeno LS10 lanyard set
Klarus XT2C
Xtar 3100mAh 18650
Xtar MP1S


----------



## devdvr

Just got my Preon 2 black body tube in the mail today to go with my high CRI preon 1. 
Ordered a Quark 123 high CRI today.

Lovin the High CRI lately. so easy on the eyes


----------



## robeden

Ordered a Jetbeam rrt-01, Sysmax i4 v2 charger and 2 IMR 18350s. 
So stoked!!


----------



## warubozu

Brand new SF M3 that I got for a good price, hope to do some mods on it.


----------



## Changchung

Hoping to receive 4 3100 panasonic bought a month ago, shipped from china, the seller refund me, if I received I will pay back.

And 6 3000 samsung shipped just today...

Almost forget, a charger i4 V2


SFMI4UT


----------



## ExZeRoEx

TM11 hopefully soon, 6x 3100mah 18650s, 2x RCR123, CCFL angel eyes kit.


----------



## nicocarrre

Klarus XT-11. Hopefully here in a couple of days. Can't wait!


----------



## Ishango

I'm still waiting for my ZL H51Fw. It was shipped to me on the 19th of March and I'm still waiting for it to arrive. I hope it gets here on time. I ordered it to use it on my bushcraft course I'll be following in two weeks.


----------



## guardpost3

SWM V10R Ti+ 

Should be waiting for me when I get home from work on Monday. Maybe I should call in sick?


----------



## nfetterly

M2-50 head (4500K) rebuilt to a M2-XML head (~4500K)

Series of AOTH holsters in various hides for L1s (milky mods), 2 pak McClickies, the aforementioned head on a 6P and the TNC 26650 light....


----------



## grazza

Jil Lite Constel


----------



## iron potato

grazza said:


> Jil Lite Constel



Oh my, soooooo cute !  I want one too :naughty:


----------



## GeoBruin

I don't know about "coming in the mail" but I have an order number and have sent in a deposit on one of Lambda Light's new VaraPower Turbo 2.0 creations. Mine is the 4000K LED option with the VaraLevel switch. Pretty excited...


----------



## budynabuick

Stainless DQG mini AA bead blasted. Beautiful. Oh, and 14500 batts to put in it.

Keith


----------



## BWX

1 x *Spark ST6-500CW and 3 x *Xtar 3100mAh 18650 !!


----------



## T45

Malkoff M31L for a setup in a Surefire 9P with 2 AA Eneloops/Lithiums.


----------



## davyro

I've been wanting a thrower for a while so I've went for a DBS T with smooth reflector & XR E R2 I've also ordered a CL1H V4 head so i can Lego it with the DBS T
the CL1H has a smooth reflector with an XML,so I'm covering all the bases for either a good throw or a more floody throw.The beauty of Dereelight is they're all
upgradeable & they all Lego with each other.I don't know why I've waited so long to buy one of these.The XML is neutral white by the way.


----------



## Ragnar66

Custom Maglite, Sunwayman V10r ti+, 3 Olight pack, Inova Ultraviolet, two chargers and a few batterys, bith of my Jetbeam xml rrt50 and the 1950 just got here so now waiting for the case and handle kit. And now add an ElektroLumens XML EDC.......I'm in poop.


----------



## BWX

Oh I forgot to add- two Preon P2 high CRIs comming, too..

LED: CREE XP-G High CRI (85+)
Satin Titanium / Black Finish / High CRI LED
Max Output: 160 OTF lumens

Not sure I believe that it is high CRI and 160 lumens at the same time, but that's what foursevens website says.


----------



## mt62092

I have a deft edc lr+ 72k of awesome lux on the way sometime this week.


----------



## dbare

My favorite light is my Zebralight SC60w which is currently on clearance at Zebralight - is it being discontinued? I have a new one ordered which I will put away for future use. Also have an SC51w coming on the same order.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

I have a G25C2 coming... the second and last light I am getting for my birthday after my Tk70 purchase.


----------



## landinglight

Nitecore intellicharger a couple of 18650's and a couple of RCR123's. I hope to have a solarforce l2p or l2t with mpp 1 head coming soon. I'll be sure to post when I order it.


----------



## lj3x

A box of cr123's and a pack of eneloops's


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just got my Solarforce FWD clicky tailcap switch for my 1997 ish Surefire 9P in today's mail. Next, is to get a nice 3-18V single mode XM-L OP P60 drop in for it. I plan on running it w/ 3 AW IMR 16340s. Should be a nice night stand companion...


----------



## jmpaul320

my 3x 26650 4000mah king kongs finally got here, but now i must wait for my magnets to arrive lol

also my zebralight sc600 got here... cool stuff!


----------



## e1sbaer

Ordered a rrt-01 yesterday. Will be a couple of weeks till it gets here probably. Some extra rcr123 batteries will beneeded also. Let`s see which order arrives first.


----------



## SDM44

Just received my TM11 the other day.

Still waiting on to show up from the mail.....

1 x Zebralight SC600
3 x Solarforce L2P's 
3 x XM-L 18v drop-ins 
4 x Redilast 3100 mAH batteries
4 x EagleTac 3100 mAH batteries


----------



## Maxspam

SWM m11r with 3 eagletac rechargeable 123's and a 18650 for my v20c.
Excite!


----------



## LumensMaximus

Jetbeam TCR1...:thumbsup:


----------



## low

Another SC51c.


----------



## kj2

2x Panasonic 2900mAh 18650
1x Sysmax i4 charger v2


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

My G25C2 with kit, 4 x Tenergy Premium D rechargeables ( for my TK70 ), and Tenergy Universal Super LCD charger.


----------



## Cascade Hops

A Hound-Dog XML with a MD4 body & switch . Anyone know what kind of runtimes I'll get with 4cr123's ?


----------



## Canuke

The Big Red One. 2D Mag modded with an SST90 red, Taskled driver and 2x26650's, courtesy of seven11.


----------



## naynoes

HDS custom clicky
Flush button

2-pack AW lithium ion 123

Nano charger 

But it's not going ship for several weeks


----------



## Matt7337

What's all this talk about buying what Surefire hosts whilst you can? Are they doing away with the P60 standard or something?


----------



## Jeffa

LensLight 2x123 XPG-2 mode


----------



## iron potato

Pulled the trigger for Niteye Eye-30 ~


----------



## F250XLT

JB TCR1 & another TM11


----------



## Labrador72

1 x AW 18650 3100 mah
1 x AW 17670 1600 mah
1 x Fenix PD 32 forward clicky tailcap
1 x White + Red PD31 diffusers


----------



## landinglight

Just picked up a couple of budget lights. Got an SK68 for $5.75 and a xeno e03 XP-G R5 NW


----------



## spectrrr

*Arriving in the post today: *
1x Quark AA^2 X Regular
1x Quark AA R5
1x Fenix 401 flat diffuser
2x quark deep carry clips
1x i4 charger
1x trustfire 14500
_(swap the heads, make one my EDC and one my car light). _

*Arriving Saturday (or maybe today): *
4x AA Eneloops
1x large Bluecell Lipo Guard charging sack._ (A little extra peace of mind for the wife)_

*Ordering next week:*
2x AW p14500
4x trustfire 10440
8x AA Eneloops
4x AAA Eneloops

*Ordering next month: *
Cottonpicker's fantastic little USB charger.


----------



## roadkill1109

Crelant V9 T6, just because! hehe


----------



## El_Guapo

I just ordered the Quark MiNi 123 Satin Ti. I've had a MiNi 123 that has been my EDC for a long time now. I've been wanting to upgrade to the Ti version. When I saw the 4Sevens Tax Day discount, that just sealed the deal.


----------



## grayhighh

Some malkoff goodies for me


----------



## kj2

Klarus XT2C


----------



## mr.snakeman

A JETBeam TCR 01


----------



## jmpaul320

a deree light aspherical!


----------



## Diablo_331

RRT-01 and hopefully a Cottonpickers solar setup.


----------



## BWX

XTAR S1!!!!! Whohoooo! (and 4 more xtar 18650 3100mha batts) have 3 already and 3 trustfire 2500mha. Should be good to go.


----------



## srazeq

Tiablo A9 Collimator 53 mm Head , I will use it with my Tiablo A9, R2 flashlight here is some info about the head :

Tiablo Collimator 53 mm head used with all A9, or A8 series flashlights to increased the brightness at the centre of the beam.​Features of the collimator head are as following: 1. Collimator has much better transmission of light than the standard glass lens used on the A9, or A8, flashlight as the brightness is focused to the center.​ 2. Increased performance of A9, or A8, to 66900 lux at 1m.​ 3. Collimator can focus and has the best effect when adjusted to see the led chip clearly within the A9, or A8, making the beam far outstanding compared to any common flashlight.​ 4. The beam looks like the sun, as it has a colourful beautiful beam around the center.​


----------



## BudK

I just cruised by the site to check for a ok portable flashlight & a couple months later (& not for the first time ) :

3 H22a heatsinks , various led drivers from several manufacturers , A couple ( well,5) emmiter's ; Nichia, Cree ,..Hosts of various shapes/sizes. Some of those nifty glass lenses um ....More teflon wire of diff. gauges. Batteries AND cells .

Yeah . These upcoming few weeks should be fun .


----------



## BWX

Oh I forgot, I also got 3 spare lenses for my SL6 800CW and a different Flat bezel too. Then also got a Xtar WP2 II Li-Ion Charger.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Blue Xeno E03 in neutral white. Will order some 14500 from AW, or EagleTac soon.

Chris


----------



## lj3x

I have a pack of 8 AA , 4 AAA eneloops, and a 18650x2 with charger. I kinda sucks ordering on friday paying extra to speed shipping and then come to find out the order wont be processesd until monday.


----------



## davyro

I've ordered a Dereelight C2H with an XRE (neutral white)with a smooth reflector so i've got an EDC that can throw quite a bit


----------



## bronzet

Malkoff MD2 and a spare MD3 body.


----------



## guiri

A custom built emergency flashlight...


----------



## dlmorgan999

*TnC Products 26650 black bead-blasted aluminum P60 host
*This will be used for a VanIsleDSM "Septa" 7 XP-G head. :naughty:

*Veleno Designs THUD Ti 18650 *(should be shipping in the next week or two  ).
*
TnC Products 26650 copper P60 host*
This will be used for a VanIsleDSM Quad XP-G drop-in.


----------



## Raze

Alpha MC18-B with trits on the tailcap, 5700K MC-E. 

Xtar MP1 charger, AW fully-protected 18650 2900mAh. Cottonpicker's mini voltmeter

Malkoff/Valiant Concepts VME2AA body, Malkoff M31N


----------



## HighlanderNorth

1. A Zebralight SC600
2. Nitecore I4 Intellicharger
3. Eagletac 3100mah batteries


----------



## Cataract

Sunwayman V11R high CRI. COME ON MAILMAN! :hairpull:


----------



## Colonel Sanders

_BARN BURNER!!!_:devil:


----------



## Adam2670

A few things I'm pretty excited about...

1) RRT01
2) ESEE 5 in Venom Green
3) Candiru scales in Orange G10


----------



## dbare

Perhaps one of the last zebralight sc60w's, coming from China to complement my sc60 cool white. My favorite 18650 light.


----------



## zenbeam

*EagleTac D25LC2 "Clicky"* (yes!) Neutral White XM-L T6
*EagleTac* *clicky body tube* to convert my D25C XP-G S2 "twisty" to a "clicky" (yes!)
*Tenergy x2 18650's* - 2600mAh PCB / retail card
*Fenix TK21 Spacer Ring (black)* - to cover threads when removing tactical ring (cigar grip ring)

When will it end? :naughty:


----------



## dbare

I forgot to mention earlier: a Romisen RC-T601 II XM-L U2 2-Mode from Bryan at ShinningBeam is also in the mail.


----------



## zenbeam

dbare said:


> I forgot to mention earlier: a Romisen RC-T601 II XM-L U2 2-Mode from Bryan at ShinningBeam is also in the mail.



I hope you will post up your impressions with that light. I just "tested the Romisen water" at shiningbeam myself with an RC-G2 single AA for bedside deployment. I have to say, for the $$, this is one helluva well made light and it puts out some serious light too!


----------



## Fireclaw18

What do I have coming in the mail?

Custom programmed 2.8 amp drivers and electronic switches for my heavily modified Sipik 58. The new emitter just arrived for it today and works great (XM-L T6 3C 5,000k neutral). Now I just need the rest of the innards.

Also waiting for my V11R High CRI.


----------



## Kevinkw1

1. Jetbeam tcr1
2. Quark 123^2 high cri

Hopefully all coming to oz from the USA! Gogol USPS!


----------



## berfles

VaraPower Turbo 2 with a 5700k temp


----------



## Bright_Light

Malkoff M61L 219 :devil:


----------



## Rokron

Just ordered, a V10R Ti+.


----------



## thaugen

Malkoff MD2 Hi/Lo, Nichia 219 M61
HDS High CRI Rotary
Olive Drab Surefire G2
Mako AAA


----------



## nanotech17

Just got back my HDS R1B 200 that has been repaired by Henry.
SUperb light.


----------



## BWX

Now I have an XTar S1 AND a Crelant 7G5 V2 incoming. Seems the S1 is going to take forever to get here.


----------



## bfksc

Just ordered a Lumintop ED20 with Neutral White emitter and a pair of Xtar 3100 batteries from HKequipment. It'll probably be 2 weeks before I see them, but looking forward to having a non-twisty light with single-handed operation for a change.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bronzet

Just got an email that the Malkoff M91 are back in stock so i got 2 ordered.

One for my surefire 9p and one for the MD3.


----------



## Bill S.

Quark X AA2.


----------



## AZPops

Surefire LX2.


----------



## ARA

Surefire M6LT and a GizzMoVest M6 Holster


----------



## Danielight

Ordered a three-pack of the SiPiK AAs from Meritline. Shipped from China; should arrive first week in May.


----------



## Mark-60

I ordered an HDS rotory 200 but it's going to be a while before that shows up. I just ordered a LED conversion for my Surefire M3 from Malkoff. Looking forward to having the M3 back in the dog walking game.


----------



## maitre

ZL SC600 and H600w


----------



## 380long

Sunwayman V20C, I have wanted this light for a while but always would purchase something else instead. I hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Just got my Zebralight SC600 in yesterday, now I'm awaiting a Solarforce L2P host in the coolest blue anodizing, and its supposedly type III too. 

With that I'm getting a Thrunite XML module with 3 modes, and 500lu OTF.

**BTW: Anyone with a Zebralight SC600 or SC600w figure out how to access the "turbo mode" and the strobe? I've found the low, med, high modes, and the low, med, high sublevel modes, but not the turbo and strobe(?)


----------



## 380long

HighlanderNorth, I am having the same problem finding those modes also!


----------



## Pandorum

Just ordered a Skyray King from Hkequipment.
Can't wait!


----------



## TyJo

HighlanderNorth said:


> **BTW: Anyone with a Zebralight SC600 or SC600w figure out how to access the "turbo mode" and the strobe? I've found the low, med, high modes, and the low, med, high sublevel modes, but not the turbo and strobe(?)





380long said:


> HighlanderNorth, I am having the same problem finding those modes also!


There are 2 options for the high setting (1 click), H1 and H2. The last setting used in the high setting will come back on when you go back into high, unless you have the strobe programmed as H2, then the light will always turn on to H1. H1 is the turbo mode, or 750 lumens for 5 minutes followed by 500 lumens. H2 can be programmed to come on to 200lm, 330lm, 500lm, or 4hz strobe. To program H2 turn the light on (1 quick click to get into high mode). Double click the light 6 times. On subsequent double clicks the light will now scroll through 200,330,500lm, and 4 hz strobe. When you have the choice that you want, perform a single click and the light will remember the last setting as H2. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## BLUE LED

BWX said:


> Now I have an XTar S1 AND a Crelant 7G5 V2 incoming. Seems the S1 is going to take forever to get here.



I ahave a Xtar S1 coming along with some Eagletac 18650 3100mAh. I already own the Crelant 7G5 V2, it is a good little thrower.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Sunwayman V11R T4 XML high CRI. It will be a cousin to my R5 V10A and T5 V10R anniversary edition. 

You mess with one, you mess with the whole family !


----------



## Mark-60

ZLH51Fw H51Fw AA Floody Headlamp Neutral White is on the way...


----------



## Cataract

Lou Minescence said:


> Sunwayman V11R T4 XML high CRI. It will be a cousin to my R5 V10A and T5 V10R anniversary edition.
> 
> You mess with one, you mess with the whole family !



Kinda funny to see your post, 

I ordered a V11R high CRI for myself and one for my cousin.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

Red, green, and blue filter for my P20A2 Mkii, Blue filter for my Tk15, filter and expansion kit for my G25C2, plastic battery cases, 1x 3100mah AW 18650 battery, and best of all... DBS-T "M" Aspherical EZ900!![h=2][/h]


----------



## BWX

BLUE LED said:


> I ahave a Xtar S1 coming along with some Eagletac 18650 3100mAh. I already own the Crelant 7G5 V2, it is a good little thrower.



Yeah the 7G5 came yesterday.. it's like a laser beam.. so much throw! 

Got 3 more Xtar 3100 18650s coming with the S1, and 2 more Xtar 3100 18650s after that for extras. After all that I'll end up with 8 Xtar 3100 18650s and 3 Trustfire 2600 18650s. Should be enough for a while.


----------



## zenbeam

Got a Romisen RC-27 II Q5 (Flood-to-Throw 2x AAA) on the way from Shiningbeam.com!


----------



## BabyDoc

I just ordered a ZebraLight SC80C. I am a sucker for high CRI lights. This light especially appealed to me because of the side clicky, the versatility of being able to use a number of different batteries, including AA, CR123, as well as lithium rechargables. It is a single cell light with a clip for easy EDC carrying. It will be my first ZebraLight. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## NVGuide

I have a Stenlioght on the way. Hope it is as durable as promised.


----------



## zenbeam

BabyDoc said:


> I just ordered a ZebraLight SC80C. I am a sucker for high CRI lights. This light especially appealed to me because of the side clicky, the versatility of being able to use a number of different batteries, including AA, CR123, as well as lithium rechargables. It is a single cell light with a clip for easy EDC carrying. It will be my first ZebraLight. I can't wait to get it.



That light is pretty high up on my wishlist. Hope to hear your impressions on it.


----------



## Cerealand

HAIII 6p!


----------



## voltman

Quark 123^2 in neutral and a surefire 6p defender. Any advice on a LED drop in for the 6p?


----------



## Daekar

There are several quality P60 dropins being sold in the Buy/Sell/Trade section of CPF, and the of course you can't go wrong with a Malkoff dropin. So many good options now!


voltman said:


> Quark 123^2 in neutral and a surefire 6p defender. Any advice on a LED drop in for the 6p?


I've got a TK41 which is on its way to Seattle to have the emitter swapped for a 4000K neutral XML, and I've got a diffuser for the same light coming from Batteryjunction, with 16 AA NiCad cells for the press-lights (like Dot-Its) that we have scattered here and there. Figured it would be better not to let the wife ruin our eneloops by running the voltage down too far.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

Well I wasn't supposed to get anything more until I receive my tax return, especially since I am waiting for a bunch of accessories and a DBS T aspherical to arrive in the mail, but I got a good deal on a E3S... I also ordered a titanium clip.


----------



## Bruno28

Thrunite TN30


----------



## Samy

I just remembered that I have a custom holster for my SC600 from Thors Hammer on it's way down under. I forgot all about it because i ordered it 10 weeks ago... hope it turns up and isn't lost in the mail... 

cheers


----------



## Mark-60

I just got my Malkoff drop-in for my Surefire M-3 and the Zebralight 51fw. Now if I could just get away from work...


----------



## Mark-60

double tap.


----------



## Mark-60

Triple tap!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Incoming? Too much - don't tell my wife:

Neutral Quark "X" AA2 Tactical with add'l 123 body
(3) Thrunite Ti Firefly (black, blue, & gold)
M61 219
EDC+ neutral P60 XM-L
S-F L2P Desert Gold
S-F P1 Desert Sand
OR Ti black Z44 bezel ring
OR stonewashed SS Z44 bezel ring
Olight M30 battery carrier
(2) Eagletac 2xCR123 battery magazine
Last, but far from least, HDS HiCRI Rotary - not in the mail yet, but ordered long before these others.

No longer in the mail because it arrived today: VN54's 219 P60 drop-in. Went for a walk - it's as good as they say. Fabulous. Very slightly warm tint, fairly tight hotspot, very smooth transition, perfect spill, and amazingly vivid color rendering. Like daylight in your hand. Hi is brighter than I anticipated, as well.

Voltman: I haven't actually seen it yet, but based on my experience with Vinh's 219 and my M61W, I recommend the Malkoff 219 for your 6P - I like 'em full power, but the L will give extended runtime.


----------



## Kilovolt

Lumapower LM21 clicky 1 x AAA including 10440


----------



## AZPops

Silver E1B SF Kenoby!


Btw, anyone see my LX2? I think it took a wrong turn somewhere an got lost!


----------



## kj2

Mail-man was half-an-hour ago at my door. Brought me, my Klarus XT2C


----------



## Kevinkw1

My first HDS! It's a E 120, only model left at the dealer! Didn't want to wait 3 months!


----------



## Skyeye

Ultrafire 500 lumen (?) Cree rechargeable with two chargers and spare battery from Amazon.


----------



## Wagner

Eagletac G25c2 Xm-L U2
Ultrafire C8 Xm-L T6
Solarforce L2t Xm-L T6


----------



## voltman

> Voltman: I haven't actually seen it yet, but based on my experience with Vinh's 219 and my M61W, I recommend the Malkoff 219 for your 6P - I like 'em full power, but the L will give extended runtime.



tjswarbrick thanks for the heads up on the Malkoff 219. Love all the nuetral/HCRI options these days. That dropin might be my next "what do you have coming in the mail"?

I'm with you on not telling the wife!


----------



## Matt7337

A _lot_ in the past while! My wallet is not happy at the moment, but these were all either too good to pass up or I wanted them too badly to not get!

Surefire G2 w/Malkoff hi-CRI M61L & Oveready tritium bezel.
Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M61.
Dereelight DBS V3 with both aspheric and OP heads and a single mode R2 engine.
Surefire case for the 6P.
Smooth titanium bezel ring for the 6P
Jetbeam TCR1 - Can't wait to get my hands on this one! 
2x Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650s
3x AW 17670s
2x AW RCR123As

The Surefires are part of my plan to have a work (user) light in all of my toolboxes. At the moment I only have a TK11 user in one of my site boxes but these will allow me to have one in both site boxes and the workshop cabinet  The DBS is going to be Pelican cased and kept in the car for emergencies and other night use. I can't see myself using the Jetbeam much other than around the house because it's a limited edition, but I'll try!


----------



## wordwalker3

well now, let's see...Thrunite Neutron 1A, thrunite ti firefly-one red for nightstand, one black for keyring , eneloop batteries AA and AAA, spacer sleve to use malkoff maglite dropin in an old 3c mag, 2 ucl lenses for maglites. I think that covers it...for tonight anyway.


----------



## wordwalker3

Well now, let's see...Thrunite Neutron 1A, Thrunite TI firefly X2 (one for nitestand, one for key ring) eneloop AA & AAA bateries, Malkoff spacer to use Malkoff dropin in an old 3 C maglite, UCL lens for maglite. That about get's the list up to date....for tonight anyway!


----------



## GoCarp

EagleTac D25LC2


----------



## Johnnyt

GoCarp said:


> EagleTac D25LC2



Me too! It will be my first light! Also got the jetbeam charger and eagletac 18650 battery all from lightjunction. Should arrive tomorrow. Don't think I ever looked forward to walking the dog till now...


----------



## ficklampa

Decided to give Solarforce a go and ordered a L2m DIY with two drop ins, one of their UV and one of the XM-L 5 mode with max 820 lumen. Didn't realize it needed about 8 volts for that though, hehe. 

Also a z59 tailcap to replace th z41 on my surefire 3BL to 3P Lego project.


----------



## akflash

OK, so I just sold some lights and other stuff so here's what I have coming:
Fenix TK41 from lightjunction - on sale!
Malkoff MD60 - just back in stock!
Jetbeam i4 intellicharger


----------



## JimLob65

Olight M21-X. Yeah, I know.......M-20 has much better battery life and so on.....but I liked the 200 lumen medium better than the 100 and the 600 lumens just seems wicked!!


----------



## ClassicGOD

Johnnyt said:


> Me too! It will be my first light! Also got the jetbeam charger and eagletac 18650 battery all from lightjunction. Should arrive tomorrow. Don't think I ever looked forward to walking the dog till now...


 I have clicky D25LC2, i4 charger and 2 AW 18650 in the mail.


----------



## melty

Johnnyt said:


> Me too! It will be my first light! Also got the jetbeam charger and eagletac 18650 battery all from lightjunction. Should arrive tomorrow. Don't think I ever looked forward to walking the dog till now...



I have the exact same order... D25LC2 XM-L U2 clicky!

Also, DQG III AAA is stuck somewhere in CA.

I'll probably have something from Zebralight on the way soon. SC51 or SC600... maybe both... :duh2:


----------



## BLUE LED

Xtar S1 final version
Thrunite TN31
10 x Eagletac 18650 3100mAh
Eagletac D25CL2
4Sevens 2 x 26650 green cells
Dereelight modules x3


----------



## Brianmp929

I just ordered a 4Sevens Maelstrom S18. been looking at getting one for a while and finally decided to just get one.


----------



## Lumens_kid3331

OLIGHT i1, an MG P-rocket xpg r5 and some cr123a's


----------



## Rokron

I've got a Sunwayman V10R T6 with the Sand Finish coming from BJ. I’ve been waiting since August for this one to become available.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Rokron said:


> I've got a Sunwayman V10R T6 with the Sand Finish coming from BJ. I’ve been waiting since August for this one to become available.



Ha! I just ordered the V10R in tan 10 minutes ago, from Battery Junction. Got 20% off, free shipping and their little keychain light for <$66.

I've been tracking them for a month, on the typical sites and on Ebay and that's the best deal I've seen.

Yipee for us.

Chris


----------



## gcconspiracy

Just ordered my first flashlight (not counting a few maglites from eons ago!), it is a FourSevens Preon P0 stainless steel. Very excited, and hoping to make it a part of my EDC!


----------



## Ishango

gcconspiracy said:


> Just ordered my first flashlight (not counting a few maglites from eons ago!), it is a FourSevens Preon P0 stainless steel. Very excited, and hoping to make it a part of my EDC!



:welcome: Nice choice of light you got there. It is a neat little light. Now be very careful around here, because your wallet is going to run empty very quickly if you read everything here


----------



## BobBarker

Two JetBeam RRT-0s (light orange peel) (one for me and one for the fiance) and one Sunwayman V60C.

Considering that the highest performance flashlight I have right now is a Coleman Max 2AA... This is going to be a bit of a jump...


----------



## gcconspiracy

Ishango said:


> :welcome: Nice choice of light you got there. It is a neat little light. Now be very careful around here, because your wallet is going to run empty very quickly if you read everything here



Thanks! And yes, I have come to realize the wallet-draining potential of this forum!


----------



## veloaudio

I just ordered my first flashlight, a Muyshondt Aeon. I can't wait!


----------



## Mar

Should be getting the Thrunite TN31 and a few more batteries.


----------



## richardcpf

4x 3S1P 5000mah lipo packs to mod my L35 HID "mozo" clone. 3,000 lumens for 4 hours


----------



## Changchung

HighlanderNorth said:


> Just got my Zebralight SC600 in yesterday, now I'm awaiting a Solarforce L2P host in the coolest blue anodizing, and its supposedly type III too.
> 
> With that I'm getting a Thrunite XML module with 3 modes, and 500lu OTF.
> 
> **BTW: Anyone with a Zebralight SC600 or SC600w figure out how to access the "turbo mode" and the strobe? I've found the low, med, high modes, and the low, med, high sublevel modes, but not the turbo and strobe(?)



Remember that you must use quality 18650 like panasonic to access the turbo mode


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung

richardcpf said:


> 4x 3S1P 5000mah lipo packs to mod my L35 HID "mozo" clone. 3,000 lumens for 4 hours



Can you please name the site where you get packs?


SFMI4UT


----------



## lightknot

gcconspiracy said:


> Thanks! And yes, I have come to realize the wallet-draining potential of this forum!


This is so true. After the Majic Fire HID fiasco, the acquisitions slowed ( a little!), but a little time on the forum and one realizes how many things there are that seem like _a really good idea at the time_ to purchase. New 1xCR123 HA body on the way.


----------



## NM08SRT8

I have a PA10 from deal sergeant on its way 


Sent from my LTE 64GB iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 380long

I have the new Niteye Eye25 coming from hkequipment.


----------



## kdhope1

I have a Olight M3X on the way


----------



## richardcpf

Changchung said:


> Can you please name the site where you get packs?
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT



I usually buy them from hobbyking web store. They sell high quality packs which I've been using a few years for my RC cars.


----------



## Kevinkw1

Got another hds e120 coming! These things are rarer than hens teeths lately! Getting it from a dealer in US who only has this model in stock!


----------



## climberkid

V11R HCRI from HID Canada
Also the Benchmade Triage that was in the MP


-Alex


----------



## utlgoa

Led Lenser M7R

Actually it's a replacement because my original one was broken by a coworker who thought you twisted off the head to look at the battery.

Thank goodness for the five year warranty


----------



## devdvr

On the way: black preon clicky tail, 4 AW cr123's, 12 surefire cr123's, Quark AA2 spare body, Maxpedition fatty EDC, leatherman charge TTI


----------



## zarnch

about flashlights------fenix ld01 and e01
i bought that in combo, at knifecenter's page.
oh i forgot... a benchmade minigriptilian its in the package too.

i hope receive it today.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

OK

6 eagtag protected 3100 18650
1 Sky Ray King cheap 3XML cannon
4 Kuku 44DD w/trits
1 GQ GMC-300 Geiger counter


----------



## zenbeam

I just ordered (today 5/15) what one could practically refer to as a semi-classic:

The* EagleTac P100C2 XP-E Q5* 220 Lumens!

That's right, an XP-E Q5 model. There are a few in circulation here and there. But when I saw this one on sale at illuminationGear.com today for *$31.99* and that* includes the "kit"* (heavy duty nylon holster w/flip and mil-spec lanyard w/quick attach clip), I just had to look further into it. And I just liked everything about it.






Yes, for not a whole lot more, I could get the same model in XP-G S2 or XM-L flavors. I have my share of high lumens lights in the 2xCR123 form factor with current emitters. If this one throws about like I think it will (up to around 180 yards), it will be just what I hoped for. With its SMO reflector and other design factors intended to produce a tight, throwy beam - I already know it will fit the niche I have in mind for it. And it's certainly a bargain at that sale price!






I know it is slightly outdated, that is why I am calling it a semi-classic. When it came out, EagleTac was barely getting its talons wet as a fledgling tactical flashlight company. It's kind of like grabbing a little piece of history at a great price. And all of that also equates to a great way to justify a quick flashaholic fix... lol. But really, I think this light is kewl and for that price, I just couldn't browse on by!


----------



## Danielight

I already have an EagleTac D25LC2 twisty, but wanted to "convert" it to clicky. Ordered the clicky battery tube from illuminationGear ... should arrive via USPS by this weekend.


----------



## Kevinkw1

Got a olight transformer ti on special coming!


----------



## jorn

Got the lumapower EDC LM21, arc aaa, dqg (first verion), and klarus mi-x6 Au midas (gold plated) incoming.


----------



## zenbeam

Man are there ever too many influences here! I've had the Romisen RC-T601 II XM-L U2 750+ Lumens from Shiningbeam.com in my sights for too long. Long story short, I justified the $28 after just spending $32 on the light a few posts above - and pulled the trigger on this one. Ordered it last night after eyeballing it for several weeks now. Man, I am really going to have to catch the wifey at the right times to reveal these last two lights! lol


----------



## melty

Titanium Illuminati CA1 ... my first titanium light. Figured I'd start small. 

Zebralight SC31w with a couple of RCR123 and a glow-in-the-dark PowerPax case. I'm curious how I'll like the tint.


----------



## MOTILAC

Mar said:


> Should be getting the Thrunite TN31 and a few more batteries.



If you don't mind me asking, where did you make your purchase from? I'm looking for the TN30, and I am from Calgary...


----------



## lightinsky

Ordered from ebay a p60 drop in cree xml t6 1000 lumen led one mode (up to 18 volts usable) for my 6P or G2 haven't decided which one to put it in yet.


----------



## cplusplus

Zebralight SC51W for my EDC.


----------



## Labrador72

zenbeam said:


> That's right, an XP-E Q5 model. There are a few in circulation here and there. But when I saw this one on sale at illuminationGear.com today for *$31.99* and that* includes the "kit"* (heavy duty nylon holster w/flip and mil-spec lanyard w/quick attach clip), I just had to look further into it. And I just liked everything about it.


Looks really like a good deal and in fairness I like the retro flavor!


----------



## zenbeam

Labrador72 said:


> Looks really like a good deal and in fairness I like the retro flavor!


I received this light today (and how freakin' fast is that!) and I find myself every bit as smitten with it as _any_ of my similar form factor lights - even the ones costing two and three times as much.

The build quality is what you would expect from EagleTac and it came out of the box in superb condition.
With its deep SMO reflector, this light was meant to be a "little thrower". And that Q5 just somehow lends itself so well to this light's intentions. The beam is tight! I can't wait for night fall!

At $31.99, that makes the included "kit" I mentioned just icing on this cake. This is one niche light that I have to recommend to anyone who needs to scratch their niche. 

Anyway, this one just called out to me... and I'm very glad I listened.

Thanks illuminationGear!


----------



## fishndad

eoslamp sma12


----------



## BWX

From Prometheus Lights I ordered a McClicky Switch x1, a Ledil Boom MC-S reflector x1, and a Tailcap Boot (GITD) x 5 pcs. Not even sure why, I didn't buy one of his lights yet.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

Titanium Clip for E3S, Jetbeam E3S, lanyard ring/clip, tactical/tail stand tailcap for my DBS T Asp.


----------



## RGB_LED

A second SF C2 + M2 bezel, a bunch of 18650's, 17670's and Ti bezel rings for my C2's and 6P's.


----------



## braddy

Batteries and a couple of Coast G-10s I got for free.


----------



## Kevinkw1

Couple of Moddoo SS clips for my HDS, tactical tailcap and surefire diffuser for the HDS too!


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

A Thrunite Ti firefly and a V10R.


Wow. Edit that to add a Lumapower LM21 thanks to Kilovolt's post several pages back.


----------



## rambo180

dbare said:


> I forgot to mention earlier: a Romisen RC-T601 II XM-L U2 2-Mode from Bryan at ShinningBeam is also in the mail.



Can someone please post a 1 paragraph review of the t601 750 lumen romisen? its pretty amazing for $28...


----------



## zenbeam

rambo180 said:


> Can someone please post a 1 paragraph review of the t601 750 lumen romisen? its pretty amazing for $28...



I suspect mine will arrive on or before Monday 5/21. After I check it out a bit, I'll post up a "mini-review" in the reviews section.


----------



## srvctec

Just ordered a V11R with an AA extender as a birthday present for myself. This will be my new EDC after carrying my V10R for about 8 months. Used the 10% off code at GoingGear "blade12" good until June 30. Now I'm just hoping the free shipping option doesn't take extra time!  



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo180

zenbeam said:


> I suspect mine will arrive on or before Monday 5/21. After I check it out a bit, I'll post up a "mini-review" in the reviews section.



yes please. btw i have an o-light m20x + ti i3 aaa flashlights in the mail.


----------



## tonkem

Ordered a Zebralight H600 with Nitecore i4 charger, and 2 eagletac 3100 mah 18650's for my wife  She wanted a brighter headlamp than the Surefire Saint, as she sees me using my Lupine Piko X Duo headlamp .. Got it from Goinggear, as usual. Great place to deal with....


----------



## AZPops

Wanna Guess?


----------



## zenbeam

AZPops said:


> Wanna Guess?


Yes, of course.


----------



## AZPops

zenbeam said:


> Yes, of course.








.... OK, ok, my last two flashlight purchases, yup you read it right, No More Flashlights after these two! A Surefire T1A, a Fury, plus a Ti clip from Jason Hui "Prometheus Dark Sucks"!









..............................


----------



## q3131a

SureFire KX4-HA
SureFire KX4-CB-HA


----------



## HaileStorm

Just ordered a Klarus XT11. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony lumens

BLUE LED said:


> I ahave a Xtar S1 coming along with some Eagletac 18650 3100mAh. I already own the Crelant 7G5 V2, it is a good little thrower.



Xtar s1 and olight sr51 . Was contemplating the Niteye 25 but not sure how it compares to might olight Sr90 and fenix tk70??


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Solarforce L2T w/ 800lm XM-L drop-in.... Much fun to be had..


----------



## Launch Mini

Not a flashlight, but still a metal object.
A One Drop Code 2 Burning Ember edition Yo Yo


----------



## shado

While I'm looking for a few special lights, I have a couple of knives on the way,

A Les George VECP Folder DLC Black/Stonewashed and a Chris Reeve Large Sebenza w/Ebony inlays.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

McGizmo Haiku XML


----------



## 97catintenn

I've got two aaa compact lights en route. Can't wait to test this little babies out!

Maratac Rev2 1.5+115lumens
Fenic E05 27lumens


----------



## Native89

A Maelstrom X10, 26650, and charger from Survival PAX's 4Sevens sale. Didn't really need a 500+ Lumen light, but those prices were too good to pass. 
Plus it'll fill a gap in flashlights I never knew I had haha.
Also, some TI CR123's for my Quark.


----------



## CoherentRays

My Fenix TK35 should arrive today. One arrived last week, but it was the older model rated at 820 lumens and without over discharge protection, so I sent it back to Amazon unopened and reordered the new model from a CPF advertiser. 

Batteries are charged and I'm waiting anxiously.


----------



## jake royston

I should have a Macs customs Copper Tri-EDC in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## Danielight

*Thrunite TI* (AAA, black, "firefly"), ordered from Illumination Supply.


----------



## kdhope1

I have a Ultrafire HD 2010 single cell thrower and a Olight M3X on the way ..kelly


----------



## Ishango

Not a light this time, but I just ordered a Maha Powerex MH-C9000 charger after reading some very good reviews on this forum. Until now I only had the quickcharger from Sanyo for my Eneloops, but I figured a better charger (and not only suitable for quick charging) is better to keep them in good condition. I also like the ability to measure the condition of my batteries. And I also had some extra AA & AAA Eneloops shipped, since all my current Eneloops are used in my EDC lights, leaving none for backup.


----------



## mr.snakeman

A Swm V10R Ti-the origional, not the "2" or the "+". There´s a dealer here in Sweden who still has them in stock-and at a good price as well! I´ll probably mod it with a Nichia 219.


----------



## genius5th

6z and U2 and I can't wait!


----------



## Sloughy

I've got a Preon P0 coming. Hope it will be here soon...


----------



## henry1960

Olight SR90....Im Checking The Mail As I Speak....


----------



## BWX

Got an EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky XM-L U2 - 18650 - Cool White. 740 lm at emitter? .. not bad. Going to edc it.. was using Spark SL6 800cw with a cool smooth bezel.


----------



## shado

A couple of Moku Ti carabiners, a Damascus carabiner and a Moku Ti clip for my Les George VECP Folder


----------



## predator86

Kt 2 turbohead and A19 extender just got to decide on which led tower for the Kt 2.


----------



## melty

DQG Titanium... pre-order not in the mail yet, but hopefully will be on June 7th.

Also, SC600w should be in the mail tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## jake royston

My first McGizmo will be delivered tomorrow......
An XP-G Haiku!


----------



## Robinda

Trustfire R5-A3 as I had a free £10.00 paypal voucher from ebay and I wanted a 1xAA light so it cost me £0.19 very cheap.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR95 UT. If Olight finally ships it to my dealer.


----------



## cbr400rr

Hopefully by Friday. Eagletac D25C Ti Clicky, the Eagletac T20C2 MKII 750 lumen, and of course Orbtronic 18650 protected 2900mah batteries they are better bang for your buck then the 3100mah that cost $4 more. Damn! I need to stop! Lol


----------



## BLUE LED

kj2 said:


> Olight SR95 UT. If Olight finally ships it to my dealer.



I have a Olight SR95 UT coming. It should arrive tomorrow  It won't out throw my Mag, but the newer LED should prove interesting.


----------



## kj2

BLUE LED said:


> I have a Olight SR95 UT coming. It should arrive tomorrow  It won't out throw my Mag, but the newer LED should prove interesting.



Where did you order?
Not out-throwing your Mag(lite)?? Tell me about your Mag...


----------



## OCD

Thrunite Ti....for $5 I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## CamoNinja

SWM V60C


----------



## Ragnar66

Armytek Predator, Crelent with aspherical head, just got my Deerlight Nightmaster.


----------



## BLUE LED

kj2 said:


> Where did you order?
> Not out-throwing your Mag(lite)?? Tell me about your Mag...



I ordered my Olight SR95 UT from Flashaholics in the UK. I am waiting for it to arrive, as it has a guaranteed delivery before 1pm. My Maglite is really a VPT Dedomed SST-90 that is heavily over driven. It will only out throw the SR95 UT for around 4-5 minutes which is dependent upon heat and temperature outside etc.

I also have a Crelant aspheric heading coming. It is 9.31am now.


----------



## guiri

Custom Emergency light by Milky


----------



## BLUE LED

BLUE LED said:


> I ordered my Olight SR95 UT from Flashaholics in the UK. I am waiting for it to arrive, as it has a guaranteed delivery before 1pm. My Maglite is really a VPT Dedomed SST-90 that is heavily over driven. It will only out throw the SR95 UT for around 4-5 minutes which is dependent upon heat and temperature outside etc.
> 
> I also have a Crelant aspheric heading coming. It is 9.31am now.



My Olight SR95 UT has just been delivered 11.08am


----------



## Matt_26

My Hound Dog XM-L has been stuck in British customs for two days waiting for me to pay import charges, yet I have not been notified, and I don't know how! Haha. I just want my flashlight!!


----------



## kj2

Olight sr95UT- will take about 2week from now.
Thrunite Ti.


----------



## Walkerdark

Order 1.
1x Surefire UB3T Invictus
2x Titanium cr123a- triple
1x 12 pack Surefire cr123a
Order 2.
1x Streamlight Streamlight ProTac HL
1x SureFire E2D LED Defender
1x 12 pack Surefire cr123a
1x Ripoffs Stinger LED HP Holster
1x :SureFire V91 Nylon Holster
1x Ripoffs BL159 Holster
Order 3.
2x Fenix MC 11

Still looking for something eles, just not sure what it should be....


----------



## SlimJim16v

Wow! That's some order. 

I'm waiting on a Fireworm F01, titanium, CR2, 180 lumens.


----------



## Animalmother

I ordered a Sipik SK68, just to have it as my fun basher light.


----------



## davyro

My HDS 120e is on it's way back from the U.S after having a nichia 219 Led upgrade so hopefully it will be back in the UK over the next few days.I'm really looking forward to this,my favourite lights are HDS lights
now i'm going to have an Hi-Cri one i can't think of anything better.


----------



## Kend038

Zebra 600 ; TN11 ...Cant wait!


----------



## Davis

Thrunite Ti


----------



## jarma

trustfire x6, sst90.


----------



## Sean Rorie

HDS 140 executive.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Right now, just 1 Thrunite flashlight that they were selling on sale for $15.99($10.99 after coupon). Its an AA light.

I just got my D25A and D25C Eagletac's yesterday, and I wont be buying any more lights for a while now(we'll see if that remains true)


----------



## Blackbeard

Damn u amazon! Had the Fenix TK15 in my gold box all day for $62, the torch junkie in me finally broke down & I ordered it even though I said no more for awhile last week. This is a powerful addiction, thankfully that was the cheapest price I've ever seen for this light.


----------



## Changchung

Well... Waiting fr a pair of ultrafire 501b bodies with a red p60 dropin and a pair empty dropin to play with it... Now, the wait...


----------



## tubed

my first ever serious thrower
Sunwayman T40cs with the new emitter
was on sale this weekend for $105 with 99cent shipping. Had to pull the trigger.
now i need to either get a box of cr123s or my first 18650s+charger


----------



## climberkid

A 1W 445nm laser and 2 pairs of safety glasses. Also an antenna for my Clear 4G wifi, but that's neither here nor there.

Ooh ooh ooh and 2 ET 16340s and 2 ET 14500s from Illumination Supply

-Alex


----------



## tmt

klarus xt11. It's my first serious flashlight. Really excited!


----------



## whateatsrabbits

I got one of vinhnguyen54 warm xml floods should be here soon, and a pair of good 18650 and charger to power it. 85 bucks 
I got a peak elcap in stainless hi cri with medium optic that should be shipping out tommrow... 87 bucks
Theres also that hi cri hds 120 that i ordered god know how long ago and can only hope it comes soon??? 172 bucks with 2 aw rcr123s


----------



## Davis

A second Thrunite Ti Firefly because the first order from China will be a while. Also coming is Nite Ize IQ switch and TLE-5EX.


----------



## HotWire

Crelant 7G9. Should be a good thrower. The earlier model is still a good thrower. The Crelant family is moving into the house!


----------



## AmperSand

Sunwayman V11R!


----------



## Smokescreen

I ordered a SS Moddoo clip for my HDS from Oveready... While I was on their site I noticed they had the gray Surefire Lanyard Kits on sale for $7... So naturally I threw one of those in my cart as well.


----------



## magnum70383

4seven preon 0. free won it fathers day giveaway
4seven qt2a x
zebralight h502

im like a little kid waiting for his toys....


----------



## Adobo

Sunwayman V10R Ti+ with the AA Extender
Jetbeam PA40
8 packs of Eneloop XX (4 in a pack)
2x Maha C9000


----------



## AZPops

A Flame Broiled Ti pocket clip from Jason! It's all I can afford for a while!


----------



## TweakMDS

EagleTac D25C Ti Clicky from IlluminationGear 
It's shipping from the USA to Netherlands, so it'll be a while... From another store I have two Fenix MC11's, a few Energizer Lithium AA's and a bunch of CR123's coming my way.


----------



## flyboyy

Streamlight Protac HL


----------



## Ualnosaj

Mmmmm new bling...








___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Ualnosaj

I have to say, the Eagletac packaging is quite nice.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Now I'm waiting on my 1st FourSevens light(it is now FourSevens and not 4Sevens right?). Its the Preon 2, 2-AAA light.

Tomorrow I should be getting my first Sunwayman light, a T20CS and my 2nd Jetbeam light, a PA-10.


----------



## 97catintenn

Davis said:


> A second Thrunite Ti Firefly...



I just put in an order for my first Ti firefly.


----------



## mikekoz

I have a Shiningbeam Caveman XML T6 and a Blaze XML T6 on the way! The package should be waiting for me on Saturday when we get back from vacation. The Blaze will be the first light I have purchased in two years that does not use standard cells (AA, C,D). Shiningbeam made me an offer I could not refuse!! I also just picked up a Fenix L12!!


----------



## Diablo_331

Thrunite TI and a Cottonpickers Solar charger. I can't wait to feed my flashlight addiction off of the grid!


----------



## run4jc

Dunno what came over me - 4 more Xeno E03 (2 neutral, 1 cool and 1 warm) to go with the two neutral I just received- a Nitecore EC1 explorer series 1x123, and Zebralight just notified me that my H02d high cri headlight just shipped. I'm truly nuts...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Ualnosaj said:


> Mmmmm new bling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________
> Posted from my phone.





You are lucky you got the U2 versions of all those D25's. I got the D25A and D25C in T-6 format, and their beams are YELLOW!


----------



## herculaneum79

A second Lummi Wee Ti … such a great little flashlight 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/partypixx/7362409206/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Placed my custom order, and am now awaiting a Prometheus Alpha blue lable from Jason. Can not wait!


----------



## TweakMDS

HighlanderNorth said:


> You are lucky you got the U2 versions of all those D25's. I got the D25A and D25C in T-6 format, and their beams are YELLOW!



I have the D25C T6 on the way, but as a photographer, white (or blue / yellow for that matter) is mostly a matter of perception and reference. After a while in the dark, you'll see it as white and a U2 will seem blue. If you use it in cold winter conditions it can be quite nice to have a warmer beam, and if you ever use it to read, a warmer tone is much less strenuous on the eyes. Maybe I'll get the D25A in U2 though, if the T6 turns out to be too hot.


----------



## Teobaldo

I am waiting:
-Bronte RA01ss
-Tank007 E09
-TrustFire TR-801
-Soshine 3.7V 2800mAh 18650 Lithium Battery


----------



## Sparky's Magic

1x Blue Surfire bored for 18650 Cell by Oveready with UCL. McClicky and stainless bezel ring - To host a Matteus Nitchia 219 Triple. 4.5 A dropin-in.

I'm pretty excited; 'cant wait, in fact. This coming week, hopefully! :twothumbs

UPDATE: It arrived and is perfect! A lovely light blue anno. with a lip to contain your 18650 cell. O/R even fitted an O-ring buffer at the bottom of the tube. These guys are truly professional in everything they do! :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I bit the bullet. Used UB3T on the way. I'm a huge fan of the original U2 so I had to try out the same scheme in BIGGER and BRIGHTER.


----------



## SoCalDep

Not the most exciting purchase, but I do have a 5.11 ATAC PLX on the way. It comes with a cool "Death to Darkness" patch.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR95 UT this week


----------



## jhamer9

I just signed up here the other day as I was just recently bitten by the flashlight bug. I went from having an Energizer LED "weather ready" flashlight in the house to having these three on the way:

- Streamlight Nano
- Maratac AAA Flashlight Rev 2
- Fenix LD10 (and diffuser)

Hopefully I'm done spending for the month, luckily the month is almost over.

Jason


----------



## RoBeacon

I just ordered today a JetBeam RRT-01 and 2 rcr123a 3v and 2 rcr123a 3.6 V two for the jet beam and two for the Quark mini 123 Neutral! I'm really stoked to get a 500 lumen light that is half the size of my current EDC quark AA2 R5.


----------



## Ishango

jhamer9 said:


> I just signed up here the other day as I was just recently bitten by the flashlight bug. I went from having an Energizer LED "weather ready" flashlight in the house to having these three on the way:
> 
> - Streamlight Nano
> - Maratac AAA Flashlight Rev 2
> - Fenix LD10 (and diffuser)
> 
> Hopefully I'm done spending for the month, luckily the month is almost over.
> 
> Jason



:welcome: Nice to see your choices. They are each excellent lights. I hope you get to enjoy them as much as I and others do. Better hold on to your wallet for the rest of month though


----------



## riccardo.dv

Zebra light h502 on the way  

Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S


----------



## Wiggle

Just recieved a Preon P0 and have in the mail a Shiningbeam Blaze, pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## RobertM

I have a Peak Logan with the Nichia 219 emitter heading my way. This will be my first light with the 4500k 219; I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## jhamer9

Ishango said:


> :welcome: Nice to see your choices. They are each excellent lights. I hope you get to enjoy them as much as I and others do. Better hold on to your wallet for the rest of month though



Thanks! Yeah, I can see how this can get out of control quickly. I had a few mag lights years ago before led technology came out. Physically lost one and lost one to battery corrosion from it sitting in my car unused. But loved the feel and look. I'll be sure to fully test these out and get some pics up as well! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riccardo.dv

riccardo.dv said:


> Zebra light h502 on the way
> 
> Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S



arrived  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ht-H502-XM-L&p=3973683&viewfull=1#post3973683


----------



## Glock 22

A Pelican 1010 Black Case with a Clear lid to hold 15 extra batteries, that way I'll have a small case of batteries for vacations.


----------



## Up All Night

Sunwayman V11r, AA extender & two Aw 16340's.


----------



## kj2

Well, my Olight SR95 UT should come this week. But don't think so.. :mecry:


----------



## climberkid

Sunwayman T20CS. Couldn't resist another sunwayman. The throw on it its what made me choose it over both the tomahawk and what was formerly known as the torpedo.

Also a pair of Panasonic 3100mah 18650s from intl-outdoors
-Alex


----------



## thaugen

My first Sunwayman...a V11r and AA extender. Something to tide me over while waiting for my HDS HCRI Rotary...


----------



## loquutis79

Ordered a Thrunite TN31 and 4 Eagletac 18650's. Looking forward to the light as I understand it really throws.


----------



## ComanderShepard

I got a TK15 with a pressure switch and a weapon mount, super excited! It'll be my first light over $50


----------



## PharmerMike

Thanks to a "heads up" in the Good Deals section, I've got a $29.00 blemished M61 on the way from Malkoff Devices!


----------



## Raybo

Just ordered a LumaPower LM21, an AAA rear clicky has been on my short list for a while.


----------



## hoss1968

I have a zebralight sc600 and a eagletac g25c2 coming next week.


----------



## Force Attuned

Jetbeam PC10
Jetbeam BC40
Jetbeam RRT15 w extender
Jetbeam charger with 8 x 18650's to run the RRT15 and BC40.


----------



## kj2

Just received info from my dealer. They will ship my light monday, hope it comes in wednesday


----------



## jaycyu

2x nylon holster for 6p x2
1x Brightstrike holster for 6p x1


----------



## HighlanderNorth

GLOCK 22 said:


> A Pelican 1010 Black Case with a Clear lid to hold 15 extra batteries, that way I'll have a small case of batteries for vacations.




I bought the Pelican 1050 micro case about 6-8 weeks ago, and it fits a whole lot of batteries in separate cases within. Heres what I've fit into it so far:

8 CR123's in 2- 4 packs 
4 18650's in 2- 4 packs
2 16340's in 1- 2 pack
12 AA Eneloops in 3- 4 packs
4 AAA Tenergy Centuras in 1- 4 pack
4 loose AAA's
4 2032's

I could probably still fit 1 more 4-pack of AA or AAA's too! I would recommend the Pelican 1050 for sure. Its waterproof, tough and well made.

Anyway, back to the OP subject:
I recently sold my Eagletac D25A and D25C, both with XM-L T-6, so I ordered another D25C with XM-L U2 to replace one of those 2. Then, I recently lost my Jetbeam _B_C-10 somehow, so I ordered a new Jetbeam _P_C-10 to replace it.


----------



## ficklampa

Ordered a SWM V11R and 2x Fenix E05 (one purple, one blue - giveaways; aint I nice?). Didn't expect to recieve a replacement Ti-tailcapswitch for the V11R! Nice touch there.

The lens on the E05 looks pretty cool, I will be giving them to non-flashoholics. I hope they will be a bit impressed... 

Also 10x CR123As from foursevens.


----------



## LAB

A Shiningbeam Blaze scratch and dent, & a Spark sd6-460nw.


----------



## AmperSand

Sunwayman M11R!


----------



## meeshu

Klarus Mi10 aluminum with Cree XP-E R2 LED, from MF.

Sunwayman M10A with Cree XM-L T6 LED, from HKE.

Sunwayman V10A with Cree XM-L T6 LED, from eBay (CSS). Just arrived!!

Hope to receive all of them this week.

May do a mini review of the Sunwayman V10A. There seems to be a few (minor) issues with this light. :thinking:


----------



## Force Attuned

Got my BC40 today.

Can't wait until dark to check it out.


----------



## Sean

I've got a Surefire Minimus Vision on it's way.


----------



## kj2

Tomorrow should come, my SR95UT. Light is now in Germany, so hope the post-office-guys there are working hard to send my package to The Netherlands


----------



## BLUE LED

A second Olight SR95UT. Skyray King. Eagletac D25C S2 and D25LC2 S2 clicky.


----------



## kj2

BLUE LED said:


> A second Olight SR95UT. Skyray King. Eagletac D25C S2 and D25LC2 S2 clicky.



A second UT??! :twothumbs


----------



## Up All Night

Up All Night said:


> Sunwayman V11r, AA extender & two Aw 16340's.



Still waiting on this. I was hoping for yesterday, figured today for sure but it's now 15:00 local time. 
Not looking good and I'm sure this place is within 10 miles of me!:scowl:


----------



## justanotherguy

ZL H600w


----------



## MOTILAC

Came home to a Thrunite TN30. Really nice, and waiting until dark to test it out.


----------



## HotWire

Thrunite TN31


----------



## jzmb

klarus xt1c...


----------



## Lite Me Up

Surefire A2 4-flat incan Aviator and a Calipsoii multi-ring for the perfect marriage...and a few AW 16340s thrown in for guilt free lumens. Nice combo for upcoming camping trips.


----------



## kj2

Mail-man just brought me my SR95UT


----------



## chanjyj

x01 M61 219 from Illumination Supply
x02 M61 Lens and Gasket from Illumination Supply
x01 M60N from Oveready
x01 Novogel 760G from Oveready
x01 NanoOil from StClaire

And x01 M60 going to be sent back to Elzetta for repair


----------



## The_Driver

Sunlite Slim penlight with 365nm UV Head


----------



## Danielight

*Olight i3* (black) ... wanted another AAA light for EDC. Got an offer for free shipping from_ Tactical LEDs_, and couldn't resist! :naughty:


----------



## Ishango

I'm waiting for my Lumapower EDC LM21 to arrive. Have received a notice of shipping, now checking the mailbox each day to see if it is in yet. I'm eager to try out my first clicky single AAA light.


----------



## Bafanafa

I have (hopefully this week!) a IlluminaTi ca1 and a Maratac AAA Rev. 2. I've carried a Preon 1 for a while now so I thought I would branch out a little.


----------



## inkcoffee

Zebralight H31fw and a foursevens quark mini ml with neutral white led; a zebralight h31f came today.


----------



## bushmattster

4sevens AA2 R5. I wanted something in AA to go with my Fenix PD30.


----------



## Grizzman

Next week, I should be receiving a 6P LED Defender and an LX2. Malkoff M61 and M61L modules arrived yesterday. The M61L will go into the new 6PL, and the M61 will go into a 6P mounted to a shotty.

I chose the Defender not for the wicked Strike Bezel, but for the clicky tailcap.


----------



## RWT1405

Malkoff Hound Dog

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## loquutis79

Just got the Thrunite TN31. Holy Cow [or words to that effect!] this thing can really throw. I just can't believe how much of a concentrated beam comes out of this light and just how far it goes. Trully amazing! I am so glad I ordered the Thrunite TN31.


----------



## natas18

since SF is having a sale at the moment with free shipping; I am getting both the E1B silver and the E2L


----------



## vincent3664

An adjustable mirror from Bed, Bath & Beyond so I can see behind me while I'm on the computer when wifey tries to sneak up and see what I'm ordering next.


----------



## Grizzman

In addition to the SF's, I ordered a Sunwayman V20C. I've got no experience with IVs, so this could be interesting.

I plan to use it primarily at the low end while camping/hiking.

I'm getting closer to fully retiring my 2D Mags (or throwing a Malkoff into one of them for fun).

Grizz


----------



## inkcoffee

4sevens quark mini 123 w/ high cri along with the zebralight h31fw still


----------



## Max Brightness

I have 2 Zebralights coming. H31FW and H51w.


----------



## Grizzman

I just bought the last Malkoff Hound Dog (with an MD3 body) listed on their site.

I'm definitely done for a while.


----------



## Force Attuned

Got my Jetbeam RRT15 & extender today.

Will check it out tonight.


----------



## Adobo

Arriving this weekend..
1 Sunwayman V10R Ti+ with AA Extender
1 Eagletac D25A Neutral Ti Clicky
1 Zebralight H502


----------



## Force Attuned

Jetbeam BC10 arrived today.


----------



## run4jc

Stone Washed Gunner Grip Spy 007 XPG should be arriving by week's end...I hope! Oh, and 6 tritium vials from [email protected], too...:naughty:


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

1) Sanyo Eneloop Powerpack
2) 5*R2 Drop-In for Maglite
3) 3*AA to D battery converters (two of them)
4) Maglite 52mm glass lens

I'll be using 6 AA Eneloops all in series to power the Cree R2's @ 7.2V in my first flashlight modification in my old 2D incandescent Maglite. I'm SO FREAKING PSYCHED. It's a birthday present to myself!


----------



## Ragnar66

3 eagletac
Sunwayman t60cs
Sunwayman t40cs
extender for my nightmaster
couple 18650s


----------



## fizzwinkus

neutral sunwayman m11r natural


----------



## Ualnosaj

Sunwayman V11R Premium Edition neutral tint 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## chrisbfu

Just bought a Sunwayman V10r, should be here today or tomorrow! After all the good stuff i've heard about the light, I can't wait.


----------



## 2bits

Arriving Monday: BB Haiku XML 2xAA and a Sapphire GS.

Monday is going to be a crazy good day for me.


----------



## guiri

2bits said:


> Arriving Monday: BB Haiku XML 2xAA and a Sapphire GS.
> 
> Monday is going to be a crazy good day for me.



Hmm, better get the cold shower ready, just in case


----------



## climberkid

Well, now I will have 44 battery station primaries and a ShiningBeam Blaze from the "scratch & dent" sale.

Thanks fiberguy!


-Alex


----------



## guiri

vincent3664 said:


> An adjustable mirror from Bed, Bath & Beyond so I can see behind me while I'm on the computer when wifey tries to sneak up and see what I'm ordering next.



Awesome move!


----------



## guiri

climberkid said:


> Well, now I will have 44 battery station primaries and a ShiningBeam Blaze from the "scratch & dent" sale.
> 
> Thanks fiberguy!
> 
> 
> -Alex



Ok, what's with the battery station? I'm a little lost here


----------



## allyourblood

Olight T10 with a T15 tube for switchin' things up on a whim.


----------



## Craig K

Edit...


----------



## Craig K

2bits said:


> Arriving Monday: BB Haiku XML 2xAA and a Sapphire GS.
> 
> Monday is going to be a crazy good day for me.



nice


----------



## Sikh

Klarus XT11 
Klarus 2200 mAh 18650 Protected Lithium Rechargeable Batteries and charger

This is my first real flashlight and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sear123

I ordered a Jetbeam BC10 a week ago. It'll be my first Jetbeam, so I'm hoping it actually has the claimed 270 lumens. Next on my list is a Surefire 6PXD. New to the flashlight collecting game so I've got lots of catching up to do.


----------



## climberkid

guiri said:


> Ok, what's with the battery station? I'm a little lost here



Battery station brand CR123A primaries. Someone was selling off their stockpile on CPFMP.


-Alex


----------



## kj2

2* Eagletac 18650 3100mAh.


----------



## climberkid

kj2 said:


> 2* Eagletac 18650 3100mAh.



I had a lot of luck with those. For the price they can't be beat. 


-Alex


----------



## Creep0815

- JetBeam BC40 T5 neutral
- Wolf Eyes 17500 LiIon
- XTar SP2 LiIon Charger
- 2 pcs XM-L T5 [email protected] base


----------



## markr6

I had a $100 gift card to REI, and I was thrilled to see they had some Fenix lights! Not a great selection there, but I now have an LD22 and silver E11 on their way. Looking forward to getting the mail on Wednesday!!


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> 2* Eagletac 18650 3100mAh.





climberkid said:


> I had a lot of luck with those. For the price they can't be beat.
> 
> 
> -Alex


Hope that they are short enough for my Fenix TK21. Have also non-branded protected Panasonic 18650 3100mAh cells, but those are just a 1/1,5mm to long.


----------



## bigfoot

SureFire E2L AA. Try as a might, apparently I just can't stay away from SF.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Sunwayman V10R Ti + and AA extender. 
And new Pila charger and some AW 18650's.


----------



## Launch Mini

Lummi Wee T with green trits. 25 lumen version


----------



## climberkid

Titanium Innovations Illuminati and 2 10440s. All just to hold me over until the HF and Torpedo.


-Alex


----------



## Joshwaa

My first "real" light should be here by Friday. ThruNite TN30


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> 2* Eagletac 18650 3100mAh.





climberkid said:


> I had a lot of luck with those. For the price they can't be beat.
> 
> 
> -Alex





kj2 said:


> Hope that they are short enough for my Fenix TK21. Have also non-branded protected Panasonic 18650 3100mAh cells, but those are just a 1/1,5mm to long.


Got them now. Both fit my Fenix TK21 perfectly


----------



## CVLPA

ZebraLight SC600. I convinced my wife that it would be the perfect birthday gift for me


----------



## bluebonnet

T1A Titan, 2011 model that looks in a beam shot from the dealer to have the same focused beam as my 100 lumens version. We'll see.


----------



## Glock 22

-M61HO
-Surefire Z41 Tailcap


----------



## egrep

Jeff Hanko 16x16 3D EX10, due today!


----------



## grayhighh

Nice !!



egrep said:


> Jeff Hanko 16x16 3D EX10, due today!


----------



## egrep

I just picked it up at the mailbox. I'm focusing on breathing regularly. I can't wait for the darkness....


----------



## Changchung

I became a little crazy... I need something to play with it...

From Dinodirect

SMALL SUN ZY-309 3W 150 Lumens LED Flashlight (1 x AA Battery)

3 x WF504B XM-LT6 5-Mode 600-Lumen White LED Torch Flashlight with Strap (1 x 18650)

10W 750Lumens CREE XML T6 LED Emitter(3.7V, 16mm Base)

From DX

Red CREE LED Emitter (20mm 1.9~2.2V)

High Temperature Tape (3mm 200-C)

3W 19-Mode Universal Regulated Circuit Board for Flashlights

17mm 1000mA 5-Mode with Mode-Memory LEDDriver Circuit Board for Cree XR-E Emitters (0.9~4.5V Input)

2*18650/4*123A Batteries Waterproof Case Holder

Hard Silicone Tool Storage Box - Orange

From Kaidomain


3 x 8x7135 V2 LED Driver 3040mA 17mm ( WITH CUSTOM MODES )

3 x 4x7135 V2 LED Driver 1520mA 17mm ( WITH CUSTOM MODES )

AMC 7135 16 Modes LED Circuit Board with Memory Function

UltraFire 2 x 18650 / 4 x CR123A Battery Protective Case (2-Pack)

Stator for XM-L 10pcs (Dia: 16mm Thick: 0.5mm)

From Buyincoins

2 18650 cheap chargers


----------



## egrep

Olight Marauder X6 from Illumination Supply


----------



## kj2

egrep said:


> Olight Marauder X6 from Illumination Supply



lucky guy


----------



## egrep

kj2 said:


> lucky guy



Thanks, but "luck" has nothing to do with it. I prefer 'fortunate'


----------



## AmperSand

Sunwayman T60CS (in kit with 3100mah cells and charger base)
Jetbeam RRT-01
Spyderco Sharpmaker (last one was stolen)
Spyderco Sage 2 Titanium
Spyderco Dragonfly G10

Can't wait!


----------



## lightknot

Novatac Storm. Otterbox 1000.


----------



## Gunner12

Got a Sunwayman V11R. Zebralight SC51c coming, and a DQG III. Been a while since I bought any lights.


----------



## banzaiguy

1.  Nitecore - EC1 
2. Titanium Innovations - Illuminati CA1-AL


----------



## grayhighh

4 Mac's custom


----------



## run4jc

Another Spy 007, 2 Rogue 2xAAs, a Thrunite T10 with free Ti (current promotion.)

It never ends...


----------



## Zeruel

EOSLAMP SP11 and Thud LT.


----------



## Craig K

Just received a Surefire E2DL & a LX2


----------



## HotWire

Spark SP6 on the way!


----------



## buds224

Nitcore SENS x1 AA and x1 CR123 models. AA version for my wife to use when deployed on a ship (AA are easiest accessible batteries on the boat and when at various country ports) with the US Navy, and the CR123 for nightly walks with the kids for me. I'm excited to see how practical the UI will be for both her and me.

She has no idea I'm giving her another light to accompany the Fenix LD20 I gave her last year. I want to get her feedback as to which is more useful to her.


----------



## mossyoak

Just a mcgizmo pd with 4 tritium vials. Cerakote. And and Xpg swap...


----------



## SoCalDep

I just ordered a Klarus XT11, XT1C, Olight T10 with T15 tube and Pelican 1910. I'm looking forward to playing with the Klarus UI and continuing on my small tactical style light quest...


----------



## Sparky's Magic

1x Surefire 6P bored for 18650 (O/R). Graphics, "Defender" US.$39.00. Value body; and I have some great bits - Cryos bezel and McClicky / Malkoff Tail-stand switch with the new Panasonic 3100mAh. button top Cell(s). I will use the superb Matteus 219 Nichia Triple (4500K.) and methinks this setup should be a very solid performer. I like the way Oveready leave a retaining lip at the pos. end of the chassis and even install an O-ring as a damper in behind the lip! True Professional Operators this team and they pack so well, international shipping is safe and sound, every time!


----------



## TORCH_BOY

I have some P-60 XML dropins on the way.
My Solarfore host is ready and waiting


----------



## Glock 22

-M91W
-Surefire 9P


----------



## hawk45

I as well just ordered a Klarus XT11 and XT1C after getting my SWM V11R Thursday.


----------



## biglights

BLUE LED said:


> A second Olight SR95UT. Skyray King. Eagletac D25C S2 and D25LC2 S2 clicky.



Oh my, are using them both?


----------



## bushmattster

Eagletac D25a clicky titanium. My first Ti light. Probably get one for my wife after she sees it.(if there are any left)
Also ordered a Fenix LD12 with free batteries and a diffuser for my mom. She's going to Sumatra in August.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

1 UCL 52.1 x 1.85 glass lens to replace my plastic lens in my 2D LED Grey Maglite. I also have a blue 2D LED unit. I plan to compare the glass and plastic ones into my LUX meter to see if the glass registers a slightly higher rating...


----------



## hook63

Peak Logan 219.


----------



## 1c3d0g

Another one chiming in with his Klarus XT11 incoming!


----------



## Bigpal

The only lights I'm waiting on right now are an ITP EOS A3 upgraded version as well as a few very, very cheap ebay lights I must see for curiosity's sake. I'm talking 99 cent-1.50 aaa and aa lights.


----------



## sipndzl

Well since my birthday is just a few days away I ordered a few things .......  

Fenix TK41 

Jetbeam PA10 

Sanyo Eneloop batteries 

CRKT Ken Onion Foresight Plain Edge 

*Merkava TEC-A3 Cerakoted Fob Black with Red Tritium 

Spyderco Tenacious in Blue 

A & P wire key ring 

CRKT Mah Eraser plain edge

Streamlight nano keychain light 



Can't wait !!!!
*


----------



## ABTOMAT

Just bought a used Surefire Z2L for a pretty good price. Should be fun to play with. Maybe even a keeper.


----------



## The_Driver

used McGizmo Haiku high cri


----------



## BLUE LED

Sunwayman T40CS U2 (New version)
Rofis TR51 U2


----------



## run4jc

Spy 007 Neutral XPG


----------



## T45

run4jc said:


> Spy 007 Neutral XPG



:mecry: I want one too!


----------



## T45

One Malkoff M61 LLL Warm, a Maratac AA Natural finish, and a Romisen RC-A4. Also have a Surefire G2 body coming to mate up with a spare Z44 Bezel. Need to add a Z41 tail cap to complete that setup.


----------



## bushmattster

Two Eagletac D25a clicky Ti's. My first titanium. The second is for my wife.


----------



## blackbalsam

Nitecore LENS Mini and Nitecore EC1.


----------



## Swedpat

Surefire P2X Fury and Fenix E40. I will likely receive both next week.


----------



## motocoder

FourSevens Quark Pro AA^2 XM-L Tactical (QP2A-X Tactical).


----------



## ulfheonar

h31fw , I hope its a good purchase


----------



## Johnbeck180

Norlands 61 so I can install some trites in my lights and custom knifes I made.


----------



## meeshu

In order of expected delivery.

Sunwayman C10R from eBay (CSS); _*Received*, but spot in beam; light being replaced; replacement ETA two weeks._

Tenergy 4 bay Li-ion charger & four 900mAh batteries, eight AA eneloops from BJ; _*Overdue*, not even in country!??

_iTP SA-1 flashlight from eBay (PE..); _*Overdue*_

4 AAA eneloops from eBay (CSS); _ *Received!

*_Skilhunt iota flashlight from CQG; _*Received*, but intermittent connection; light either being replaced or refunded

_Lumintop Worm II flashlight from HKE

Brinyte PD03B flashlight from KD (_*still*_ on backorder!? ) _*Order cancelled!* Light not readily available._


----------



## Alphax45

Klarus RS11


----------



## ironhorse

HDS 200 Rotary shipped out today. My HDS 120 clicky needed a big brother.


----------



## Hot Brass

New Fenix TK-41 coming to replace my 6 D cell Maglite. Hot Brass


----------



## Swedpat

After a few months interruption from flashlight purchases during the bright summertime I think I am going nuts. Apart from that I am waiting for the delivery of a Surefire P2X Fury and a Fenix E40 I just ordered a 4Sevens Maelstrom X10. Included 2x 26650 batteries to the order. 
This week I will receive 3 new flashlights, it feels a bit like christmas of the childhood!


----------



## Alphax45

XTAR WP6 II+6x 18700 2600 and a KLARUS XT30

This is it for a while before the wife catches on. ;)


----------



## bushmattster

Nothin, and I'm jonesin real bad.


----------



## rshadd

NumythTalos Lithium Battery Capsule and the Numth Talos Extender Piece


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Nitecore EC1 coming today.


----------



## daich

Quark Mini AA from amazon.co.uk so should be quick!


----------



## Grizzman

A Zebralight H502D shipped today. I went back and forth between this and their H51FW.


----------



## donn_

A new Malkoff Wildcat head with 3x XP-G2 emitters. 1350 lumens at turn on and 1150 continuous. Two level, 9V.


----------



## Rokron

A Sunwayman T60CS will be delivered on Wednesday, Aug 1st. The three new AW-2900's are good to go.


----------



## skycamnz

Ouch! After discovering CPF recently, I'm beginning to feel as though my wallet has taken wings.... Firstly, I was spending so much time trawling the pages and threads, and looking at video clips demonstrating various lights, I had to upgrade my broadband package. Found I had used my monthly quota well before the end of the month.

Decided I was going to start my purchasing with something small... A keychain light. Small yes, but as it turns out, not inexpensive. A Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi. While I realize I'm posting this in the LED forum, and perhaps the 'incandescant' forum would have been a better place, :thinking: dare I say a lightbulb went off in my head. A sister with a 50th birthday coming up shortly. Hmm, better order two. Oh, and those Egear Pico Zipper Lites could make quite good stocking fillers come Christmas. Better order half a dozen of them too. Oh, and look at the price of those Eneloops compared to other low selfdischarge cells here in NZ. Better have a couple of packets of AA cells and a couple of packs of AAAs. And Im sure the charger Ive been using has been cooking the cells Ive been using up until now. Better order a new charger. Good job. Order sent away.

Within days, I find myself ordering a Zebralight H502c high CRI. Did I really need that? I do already have three other headlamps... Of COURSE I needed it! Two of the others are very old and and very lacking in performance compared to what is available now. The other is lipo powered and is part of a system that was primarily bought as a cycling light. Good job. Order sent away. 

Oh NO... Selfbuilt has done a very comprehensive and complimentary review of the Sunwayman V11R. It WOULD be handy to have an EDC light that has a little more output than a keychain light. And look at that! It can run on all sorts of different types of batteries with the optional extender. That makes it quite versatile, right? Thats good isnt it.  And isn't that magnetic controlled variable output so trick! I really do need one. Good job. Order sent away.

But hello... To get the most out of this light, the eneeloops I've not long ordered aren't going to do the job. What do I need? It appears a selection of AWs protected cells.... Oh, and another charger for Li ion...

Oh my... I never realized stumbling across this forum was going to mean having to seriously consider refinancing the house. Is there a button I can push that will allow a self imposed ban before my bank manager comes chasing after me with a big stick? :hairpull:


----------



## bc5000

*Sunrayman V11R* / *1-500 Lumens*


----------



## skycamnz

Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about...


----------



## Adobo

Eagletac D25A Clicky XTE R5
Sunwayman V10R + AA Extender
Sunwayman V11R + AA Extender


----------



## gmf2010

What may be one of the last SureFire FM-24 diffusers on the planet! Coming today!


----------



## climberkid

Welcome to the sinkhole, skycamnz. Welcome.


----------



## ZRXBILL

Fenix E05, E11 & LD01. All should be here tomorrow just in time for my birthday Thursday.


----------



## skycamnz

climberkid said:


> Welcome to the sinkhole, skycamnz. Welcome.



Lol! At least now I'll have something to light my way when I go down...


----------



## andrewmac

*Ti Tri-EDC + Clip + Crenulated Bezel + Glow*


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Fenix TK45!

I was all decided on the TK41, even had it in my Amazon cart. But then I watched and read some more reviews and realized I really don't need the ridiculous throw of the TK41 after I saw the beamshots of the TK45 @ 100 meters lighting up EVERYTHING, that's as much distance as I need 99% of the time. Can't wait!


----------



## NVGuide

4 new drop ins and P60 Kavelight


----------



## Kilovolt

Nitecore Explorer lights have finally landed at European dealers so I got myself an EC1 to start with:


----------



## Ore

Lux-Rc, Fl-33-50C
Lumens Factory, Seraph SP-6


----------



## bluebonnet

Fenix LD41 and a supply of AA Energizer lithium primaries from Bright Guy. E2l AA has been backordered from SureFire.


----------



## thaugen

HDS HCRI Clicky - Newer XP-G version from the Marketplace!


----------



## Ualnosaj

Gearing up for a fun weekend again...








________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## stoneoptics

What have you got on order and what was the thing that made you actually buy it! The reason doesn't matter but it might be interesting to see how others think




I'm sure all of us actually have enough lights from a "necessity" point of view but what made you "press the button" to order whatever you have coming at the moment?
I have a Tank007 TK-701 one mode single AAA with clicky on it's way from DX. I mainly ordered it just to have a single AAA with clicky as I already have an ITP A3 twisty and a Ultrafire 603c (single mode) twisty. Since I didn't really need it I ordered it from DX rather than Manafont since it was so much cheaper (less than $9).
My Multi-color LED (9 colors plus white) was defective and its replacement is on the way. This light was ordered just for curiousity with no real practical purpose. If someone made a better version of this light I would have ordered that but no one else seems to make a similar light.
The final light I have coming (DX) is a single 18650 zoom type light with 5 modes (unfortunately). I don't really like zoom lights but this one looks OK, is 18650 and has a side button and is twist rather than push/pull. The side button and the twist feature (and curiosity) are pretty much why this was ordered.
I have no intent to use it on flood mode but I like the fact that I can twist it a bit back from full throw to round out the emitter image and make the spot a bit bigger while still throwing fairly well. The side button is nice and more comfortable than a tail switch (IMO) and the twist feature makes it feel (to me) more like a regular light since it doesn't move so easily. It has no memory so I never have to go through strobes to get to high as I can always just turn it off and back on.
What do you have coming and what made you decide to make that purchase?
:naughty:


----------



## kj2

Olight SR51, just came in


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Ugh, Zabralight SC51W!

I've been wanting a sweet 1*AA light for a while to more or less EDC but had no intention of buying one when I woke up this morning but then I read a few reviews of the Thrunite Neutron 1A which turned me on to the SC51 and I was hooked but the UI and head switch. 

You guys really suck...you've literally sucked a couple hundred bucks from my bank account in a few short months!


----------



## Robb in Austin

My first 'real' flashlight purchases have arrived in the last 3 days; does that count? 

An Eagletac D25C and, just yesterday, an Inova XS to replace a recently(last 4-6 weeks) Maglite Solitaire for my key ring.


----------



## fredzoyt

I just ordered the JETBeam RRT-21 Raptor. This is will be my first Jetbeam. Can't wait! :twothumbs

Dave


----------



## Robb in Austin

Apparently, I got fully bit by the bug.

Just ordered the Shiningbeam Blaze off the scratch/dent/clearance sale.


----------



## NCF8710

I ordered a ZebraLight SC600 and two Panasonic 2250 mAh IMR 18650 cells. Due to arrive Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## Search

SureFire M4.

Not quite an LED but...


----------



## Chowderhead72

Laundry list:
1. Olight sr91 (rec,d 8/10) (amazon)
2. Olight m21x (rec,d 8/10) to be returned 8/14 too small, head twist ui terrible, quality nowhere near sr91 (amazon)
3. Sunwayman t60cs (batt junc)
4. Sunwayman tail/dock charger (amazon)
5. Pila ibc charger (lighthound) 
6. (3) Aw 18650 3100 (lighthound)

Good start?


----------



## Chowderhead72

fredzoyt said:


> I just ordered the JETBeam RRT-21 Raptor. This is will be my first Jetbeam. Can't wait! :twothumbs
> 
> Dave


I am looking at that as my next light. How's the quality, ui?


----------



## PilotBart

JETBeam RRT-01. It should be here Tuesday. I can't wait!


----------



## NCF8710

PilotBart said:


> JETBeam RRT-01. It should be here Tuesday. I can't wait!



Great choice! I hear that it is an endangered species. You're gonna love it! Try an IMR 18350 in it.


----------



## Ken2step

Should be getting the ThruNite TN31 on Wednesday....but the 18650 batteries will not arrive till Friday so next weekend will be fun time seeing if this light will live up to it's claims of a BIG THROWER!! I have the 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 which is a great light IMO. So look forward to comparing them.
Reading reviews here and my love for flashlights is all it took for me to "push the button"!


----------



## Search

Search said:


> SureFire M4.
> 
> Not quite an LED but...




As of a few minutes ago my new SureFire M6LT should be here Wed. 

My bank account is not happy.


----------



## skycamnz

Ken2step said:


> Should be getting the ThruNite TN31 on Wednesday....but the 18650 batteries will not arrive till Friday so next weekend will be fun time seeing if this light will live up to it's claims of a BIG THROWER!! I have the 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 which is a great light IMO. So look forward to comparing them.
> Reading reviews here and my love for flashlights is all it took for me to "push the button"!



You going to give us the benefit of a review of the comparo??


----------



## junkyardrules

I just received a Fenix E11 and am waiting on a Sunwayman m40a. I'm new here and have caught the bug (again) after not purchasing a flashlight in over a year. Almost ready to jump into the cr123/18650 world....


----------



## BadBulb4U

I just received a Olight M20 Crimson Special Operations flashlight. Always wanted a Red Led flashlight and I'm glad I bought it. On low I can read a map and even though high is only 100 lumens it will suit my intended purpose.


----------



## Light11

Spy 007 Tri-V 
Quantum DD


----------



## roadkill1109

Sunwayman C20C! 

I was going for a Nitecore EC2 but after the waterproof issues (i knew it!) I decided to go SWM C20C. 

Too bad, I was going for the EC2 due to its tiny 18650 thrower capabilities. Would have been a good alternate EDC to my Quark AA 14500.

Next on my lists are: 7G9 or the TN31.


----------



## harro

Hopefully soon, my BC40 repaired from China. I miss it soooo.......


----------



## ABTOMAT




----------



## Chowderhead72

After returning all of the Olight stuff from last week I just received my SWM T60cs and charger very impressed.. This week I have a SWM c20c coming and a t20cs next week(on back order @BJ). Hope the 20 series is made as well as the t60cs.


----------



## sassaquin

MBI CoreTi (waiting for anodizing) 
Quantum DD


----------



## egrep

<redacted>


----------



## climberkid

-No longer needed-


----------



## egrep

<redacted>


----------



## climberkid

I'll send guy a message and have him get back to you. I assure you there are no ill intentions by him. 


-Alex


----------



## egrep

climberkid said:


> I'll send guy a message and have him get back to you. I assure you there are no ill intentions by him.
> 
> 
> -Alex



I absolutely doubt there are any ill intentions and I'm sure he really cares about his product and his customers. He's contacted me and I think we see eye to eye.

I'm really excited to have this light and of course I'll make sure I pay for them. (I ordered two) I hope he'll allow me to purchase a Torpedo as well. Communications is extremely important in business and personal life. Understanding that thread isn't where we conduct our business is a good step.

Thank you sir for your honorable and heartfelt response. I believe without a doubt that you are sincere and working hard to bring your vision to fruition. You are to be congratulated!


----------



## climberkid

You should have received an email from him. Looks like your lights will ship in the morning! Mine too!!


-Alex


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name

egrep said:


> redacted





climberkid said:


> Definitely isn't. They go out this week. Check the thread. Its been updated almost daily
> 
> 
> -Alex





egrep said:


> redacted





climberkid said:


> I'll send guy a message and have him get back to you. I assure you there are no ill intentions by him.
> 
> 
> -Alex



No longer needed and all is well 
Thanks for everyone's help.

tgwnn


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name

Just a quick follow up for clarity to say:

The goods have been shipped by Express Mail.

Thanks,
tgwnn


----------



## run4jc

MBI HF Ti 
Malkoff Hound Dog with MD3
A bunch of various LEDs from Craig's store...

It never ends. I don't remember how many times I've posted in this thread.


----------



## Samy

A big bag of AW protected 18650's... 

cheers


----------



## nbp

run4jc said:


> It never ends. I don't remember how many times I've posted in this thread.




10 times. 




I don't post in here enough. I just got in a SF Saint Minimus for some backpacking and camping soon. Neat little headlamp! Like a sideways T1A... I like. :naughty:


----------



## kadinh

andrewmac said:


> *Ti Tri-EDC + Clip + Crenulated Bezel + Glow*



Same here! I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## brag

Scary ebay transaction(I hope not)

I bought a Sunwayman C20C, it's coming from Hong Kong

No moonlight mode, but fingers are crossed it good bang for the buck. I've been EDC,ing a Preon 2, but sometimes I'd like to have more candle power in the pocket. It's also my first Sunwayman torch.


----------



## gravelmonkey

Ordered a Xeno G42 (neutral) and a Zebralight SC600w, now all I have to do is be patient and wait for them to arrive!


----------



## bodhran

Quantum DD. I'm not one for key chain lights but this was just to cool to pass up.


----------



## AR_Shorty

I have a Surefire UB3T Invictus inbound to me right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## climberkid

My MBI Core Ti 

Well, my wife's.....

-Alex


----------



## kj2

Fenix E35


----------



## UlrikJ

Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky (as main EDC for winter) and Eagletac D25A Clicky Titanium (when D25LC2 is too big)


----------



## Ezeriel

Fenix E40


----------



## kj2

Ezeriel said:


> Fenix E40


Good choice  -love mine, throws like "hell" :laughing:


----------



## MontanaMan

Chowderhead72 said:


> After returning all of the Olight stuff from last week I just received my SWM T60cs and charger very impressed.. This week I have a SWM c20c coming and a t20cs next week(on back order @BJ). Hope the 20 series is made as well as the t60cs.



What was the issue with the Olight stuff? I'm new to all these high end lights and have two SR95UT and a Standard SR95. The standard 95 was dead on arrival, but the light was replaced immediately, and I have had no problems with the replacement. I've only had the lights a short time, but have used them daily on my turkey ranch to scan for large predators. My only concern is long term quality and dependability. Should I expect these lights to fail after a relatively short period of use? I really like the lights, but I need quality I can depend on for my life. I can't be out in the fields shining for Mountain Lions and have it die on me.


----------



## don.gwapo

Just received my Solarforce M3 thrower head and L2T host.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I have three lights that'll be coming back from Surefire after refurbishing in about three weeks. It's moments like these I don't care how overpriced they are.




AR_Shorty said:


> I have a Surefire UB3T Invictus inbound to me right now. :thumbsup:



You'll have a hard time not liking it.


----------



## ZRXBILL

Got a 500 lumen Sunwayman V11R inbound for delivery on Monday & I'm really looking forward to this little powerhouse.


----------



## grayhighh

Maratac AAA Coppe x 2
SPY 007 SWGG


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Kenji quad Nichia NVSL-219-SW45B10 P60 drop-in with Carlco 10621 optics. 5.6amps.

BoooYah!


----------



## BLUE LED

EDC 18650 XP-G2 light from International Outdoor. I opted for the grey version, 3 mode. 1.4A on high. I am hoping that it will be good and be an alternative to my Eagletac D25LC2 S2.


----------



## Mr.Sun

FOURSEVENS Quark MiNiX 123, XM-L Edition LED Flashlight, 210 Max Lumens ......... Cool little EDC for about $40 Like $3 shipping for 3 day shipping .


----------



## chevboy167

upgrades for my all original Surefire G2L: Oveready McClicky, OR Stainless steel bezel crenelated in black, UCL lens, and 2 AW 17670 protected Lithiums. all tied togeather with a Lumens Factory 3 mode with memory XPG-R5. gonna be one mean muti purpose tool!


----------



## PapaLumen

Some of these... XP-G2



To be exact, four of these -


----------



## Changchung

PapaLumen said:


> Some of these... XP-G2
> 
> 
> 
> To be exact, four of these -



Papalumen, can you PM where you get it? Thanks


----------



## PapaLumen

http://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=Cree+XPG-2


----------



## Rjd34

sky ray 2000 lumens


----------



## greatscoot

Al Nautilus, Black finish


----------



## jake-cutter

Blackshadow Queen and Surefire Pen.


----------



## kj2

Fenix E35 and E25


----------



## AZPops

Streamlight Stylus Reach! I heard somewhere that these thing throw a hundred meters!


----------



## Hot Brass

Ultrafire HD2010. Hot Brass


----------



## lj3x

A 4 pack of AAA tenergy centura.


----------



## fishndad

Bills


----------



## DrHanz

Fenix LD01 on the way. Maybe a waste of money, because I like my Olight EOS i3 pretty much as my EDC keychainlight.


----------



## Ualnosaj

Batteries for two Quantum DDs 

Have them but can't run them! 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Hellequin

I've not ordered anything in a while but my Jetbeam BC40 went pop, so I've spent some pocket money on a Dereelight DBS V3. I'll be ordering the new Dereelight Night Master 800 soon too, along with one of the coloured LED's for mounting on a rifle scope... Reviews so far here in the UK are awesome!

Hurry up postie!


----------



## berry580

Veleno DD Quantum.

I understand the concept of "The best light is the one you have with you". Since I am an office worker, so it's abit of a no brainer to get the Veleno DD Quantum. But I literally just received by 47 P0 and I am in the process of saving $$. I just learnt for the DD's existence and it took me one whole night to convince myself in getting it. I JUST sent the order and I can't wait for it to arrive! =D


----------



## Jhovorka

Waiting on a TK41... Can't wait.


----------



## glock45

Trustfire R5-A3 AA light. Looks good in the reviews.


----------



## luminositykilledthecat...

The recently released Saabluster modified Thrunite TN31 with peak throw of *240* Kcd. See the last couple of pages of the Dedicated Throwers thread for info.


----------



## chevboy167

a Sunwayman V10R Ti+ with all the fixins! got goosebumps!


----------



## Snareman

Olight S10 Baton


----------



## jwbaker13

Klarus XT2C


----------



## huntz362

Surefire E2DL


----------



## Oztorchfreak

I have just received my *Varapower Turbo 2 Nustar Copper bonded LED de-domed SST90.
*
I am waiting for the *Aspherical glass to mount in the Varapower.*

*Varapower Turbo 2 = 180K lux.
*
*Varapower Turbo 2 with Aspherical lens = 270K lux.
*
The Varapower works really well without anything added except I have added a Maglite D cell extension tube to the Varapower to take it from 3 x D cells up to 4 x D cells with Varapower approval.

It just *gets hotter quicker* with nearly a 10% increase in output and longer overall runtime.

I only use Imedion D cell 9500mah LSD NIMHs in both the Varapower and my TK70 and they do a great job and have long runtimes with my TK70 on Turbo lasting 1hr and 20mins.

I am now waiting for my TN31from *Saabluster's new thrower store.

*He has started the *"OneStopThrowShop".

*Pop in and have a look. He deserves a good break after all of the help and guidance using his knowledge and experience he has given especially to the CPF.

*TN31 stock = 130K lux.

TN31 Saabluster modded = 240K lux*.

I have owned a TN31 for months now and it already throws great and the magnetic ring control works well with a great range of brightness levels to choose from.

*Throw- Modified 240Kcd!!!! (stock 130Kcd)*

*Level 1: 0.5 lm. 2000 hours; Level 2: 21 lm. 140 hours; Level 3: 146 lm. 22 hours; Level 4: 366 lm. 9 hours Level 5: 620 lm. 5 hours; Level 6: 1147 lm. 2 hours; Standby: 65 uA; Strobe: 1147 lm. 4 hours.*

I am like a kid waiting for XMAS day.

I bought the two above instead of the *Olight SR95UT.*

With all of the *LIGHTPOWER* I have above I also have an *Olight SR90 and a Dereelight DBS-T EZ900 LED with the Asherical head.*



CHEERS


----------



## 127.0.0.1

*Nothing in the mail !

*Finally got the last order which was 4x44DD anodized. been waiting since Jan 2012.


----------



## cland72

NIB 6P original because it was a smoking deal

2 x AW17670 from Lighthound which will give me 6 total, so I'll have a reload for my PhD-M6 pack

Sysmax I4 Intellicharger: this will allow me to charge up to 4 batteries at once, which will come in handy since I plan on using the smack out of my PhD-M6 pack


----------



## Bladedude

Zebralight SC600 and Eagletac 3100mah 18650


----------



## Grizzman

A new Surefire 9P Original and Malkoff M91AW are in the mail, but I don't plan to use them together. A McClicky switch, UCL lens and bezel ring, and a few o-rings from Oveready are also in transit.

Grizz


----------



## Stellar_00

Surefire M3 1st generation from Fleabay....and still no tracking number yet


----------



## freerun

Trying to refresh my setup 



Zebralight SC600
A couple of Panasonic protected 3100mah 18650
Nitecore i4 v2 battery charger
Nite Ize tool holster

and a couple of other things not related to flashlights


----------



## Fireclaw18

Eagletac D25a Titanium clicky with T6 neutral emitter.


----------



## jssp78

2 Photons. 1 is a white light with a covert nose, squeeze to light and release for off. The other one has a covert nose with a orange beam, squeeze release for on and click again for off. Both are 4-5 lumens.


----------



## ffemt6263

😳😃😃😃 SO EXCITED!


----------



## Hellz

A Sunwayman V20A (R5) is incoming. 

It's going to be the new dog walking light for the new dog that needs walking


----------



## Croquette

a nitecore battery charger and a couple of RCR123 should arrive this week for m eagletac D25 clicky ti...

next flashlight will be a 18650 flashlight, probably a solarforce L2m but haven't choose my drop-in yet...

Does someone know if it exists a host for drop-in that accept only 1 (R)CR123 battery instead of the solarforce l2m?


----------



## turkeylord

SolarForce L2M body.  At least I'll have a home for my stray SF P60, and I'll have a decent light while I decide on something else


----------



## pageyjim

Tiny Monster. It was an impulse buy it seems lol. I think it will start a new buying streak.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Nitecore MT25 & Lumapower Incendio 3vu xm-l t6 with gt upgrade kit...


----------



## Evosil98

Got me a foursevens quark QTL shipped today. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## cerealkiller

onway #1: Eagletac D25A clicky Ti :twothumbs
onway #2: Nitecore D11.2 (don't ask !)


----------



## Overclocker

7777 qta, qpl
jetbeam bc40, ba10, pa40, jet3m xml


----------



## Sgt. LED

Walther PPQ 

Yeahhhhh that's not a flashlight


----------



## De-Lux

Moddo modified E2E Nichia 219 triple bored for 18mm cells!:naughty:
Actually, Just received it today. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Sgt. LED said:


> Walther PPQ
> 
> Yeahhhhh that's not a flashlight



But you can mount one underneath it. :huh:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Custom Quad XML-U2 P60 dropin. 2,800+ lumens. (experimental) :naughty:


----------



## Bladedude

Dereelight Night Master with Extension Tube and Pocket Clip, 2 Eagletac 3100mah 18650


----------



## lightmyfire13

Nitecore MT25,Thrunite TN11,Incendio V3U XML T6,Nitecore Sens AA......and maybe an Olight S35 Baton not decided yet............


----------



## vpr5703

OLight M21-X, 2x AW 3100 18650, 2x CK 3100 18650, 1x battery Tube, 1x Surefire Charger 18650 Batt Combo purchased before I knew they were unreliable. Might relegate that one immediately to the trash can, as I paid less for it then it would cost me to ship it back and get a refund. Excited about the M21X, though. Looks like an awesome light with a decent range and nice spill.


----------



## Torpedo

Just got a SWM M20A, and ordered a Jetbeam BA20....Maybe a Fenix E05 next.


----------



## timo54321

I've got a Nitecore MT1C coming in just for a spare light to have around.


----------



## Lighteous

After recently purchasing a Niteye EYE10 (to keep my JetBeam RRT-01 and TC-R1 company) I decided a Sunwayman V11R was necessary and ordered one today along with the AA extender. When will the insanity end...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOJ

This Tuesday I will be receiving a 4Sevens Mini ML.


----------



## quantumboy7

Just ordered the light I've been eyeballing for a few weeks now: Eagletac G25C2 MKII U2. Ordered the lens and filter kit, extension tubes, everything. Pumped!!! They say it's up to 1030 LED lumens now!??!!


----------



## ZRXBILL

quantumboy7 said:


> Just ordered the light I've been eyeballing for a few weeks now: Eagletac G25C2 MKII U2. Ordered the lens and filter kit, extension tubes, everything. Pumped!!! They say it's up to 1030 LED lumens now!??!!



Where did you order it? I thought it would not be out for another week.


----------



## BadBulb4U

*Another Sunwayman on the way*

I really like my Sunwayman V10R T., The way it fits in my hand, the tailcap switch and it's great variable output. So I bought a V11R with the AA extender to have something similar but lighter.


----------



## Gemlab

More batteries from going gear, ebay 18650 flashlights from China, jetbeam rrt3.
just got two tm11 for travel.


----------



## pageyjim

TN30, S12, Spark SD6, SWM M11R, I4 charger V2 and 8 Eagletac 3100 18650's. I know I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Badbeams3

pageyjim said:


> TN30, S12, Spark SD6, SWM M11R, I4 charger V2 and 8 Eagletac 3100 18650's. I know I'm forgetting something.



Christmas presents?


----------



## pageyjim

Badbeams3 said:


> Christmas presents?



Kind of, for me. Haven't bought anything in over a year so I guess I would catch up and snap up a few deals. Unfortuneately when you pick up deals it means that something better is on the horizon.


----------



## murpharoo

SPY 007 XM-L and a Tri V 
The waiting is hard and the dent in the wallet is a big one


----------



## sbbsga

ArmyTek Predator XP-G2 and 4Sevens Preon 2 XP-G2. :twothumbs


----------



## Hercanstein

A Sipik SK51, $13.95 shipped. An Emberlit collapsible stove, $40.00 shipped. Looking forward to receiving both. : )B


----------



## greatscoot

1D Mag with aspheric, soon to have an Alpha Ready Made.


----------



## pointedspider

Cool!


----------



## rustlerdudr987

Crelant 7G5CS with aspheric head


----------



## AirmanX

Maelstrom X7. I can't wait to get this thing. I should be getting it on Tuesday.


----------



## KuanR

-Mac's Damascus Tri EDC neutral
-Mac's Titanium XM-L 18350 neutral
-Carclo optic drilled for trits
-Trits for aforementioned optic
-Klarus MiX6 Ti
-Olight S10
-Missing Quantum capsule and battery for 40DD
-Sysmax charger
-Surefire Original Kroma
-Surefire E1E-BK with Veleno Drop In


----------



## hnupek

Foursevens Quark QP2A XP-G Gen 2 .. can't wait any more !


----------



## Xealot

I've only been lurking here a week and as a result I have already ordered:



ThruNite T10 + Free Ti
Malkoff 2D-Cell Maglite Drop-In
TerraLUX TLE-6EXB Maglite LED Upgrade
Maglite Mini Pro+ LED
Maha Powerex Wizard One MH-C9000 Charger
and some AAA and AA Sanyo Eneloop batteries

Browsing this forum everyday could get expensive!


----------



## Badbeams3

Have a sc600 coming. Not sure why but not that excited about it...maybe cause I feel late to the party. Other lights on my radar are the S10, got to play with one, had a battery issue so had to return it but still impressed. And the rechargeable Klarus...looks like a very durable light with a bit more throw than the sc600.


----------



## turkeylord

Minty Sunwayman V20A AE #25/80. Thanks Obsessed! Should be here tomorrow


----------



## msim

Nailbender XP-G2 drop in arrives today!


----------



## thaugen

Mac's Customs EDC Titanium, XM-L Neutral 2.8mA on the way!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Surefire C2 HAlll. bored (O/R) 18650, UCL. Z41/McClicky Tail and an Hi CRI XM-L, L-M-H memory, OP from Nailbender. This should be a pretty solid outfit.


----------



## appliancejunk

Inova XS

Should be here any minute now.


----------



## Zigo45

Vinh Nguyen xml u2 P60 drop in for a 6P that I have been building up


----------



## think2x

Kroma..........finally.


----------



## Headstrong280z

Hey all, new to CPF after owning a few dx Romisens and an old LED mag. Just ordered the NiteFighter F30C. I couldn't bring myself to spend $20+ at dx on a questionable quality 500+ lumen light when I cold get the f30c for $45. Looking forward to my most powerful light yet!


----------



## Light Mage

Ronin said:


> I've got a Fenix e05 coming. Should make a great keychain light.




It is a nice keychain lit got one for me and my wife about a month ago small and plenty bright for a backup light.


----------



## Swedpat

Next week I will propably receive as well Surefire m6lt Guardian and Malkoff Wildcat. Christmas is early this year!


----------



## 1215

X7 NW for me to replace my missing g5  will be de-domed if I like the tint or replaced with WW HCRI dedomed. I use maelstrom for EDC, plus extra throw helps with things like tracing black cables against black roofs on trusses 15m up...
123^2 pro high cri and a nitecore 4 bay slow charger for my best mate 
2 prism/headband kits, 1x for the mrs nw 123^2 tac
aw18650 2900 and 17670 1600



And there's another laptop battery full of 18650s waiting in front of me to be 'unwrapped'


----------



## Mike81

Niteye EYE30 from http://goinggear.com/

22 pieces of 18650's from our local dealers. (Finland)
http://www.xtarlight.com/en/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=149

EYE30 should be in my hands on next week... Shipped September 14th Atlanta GA.
Can't hardly wait!


----------



## T45

Just got a Malkoff M61LL for a Surefire 6P, and a iTP A1 EOS SS off the Market Place, LOVE that stainless Steel!


----------



## jds1

I've got an Inova XS coming with an Amazon order.

Jeff


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I've been out of the loop so long... when I saw the Quantum DD, thought I knew nothing about it, I knew I must have it... Ordered and eagerly waiting for it... The first light I've bought for myself in almost a year...


----------



## beach honda

Brother shao! Where ya been? I have 3 quantum dd! They are so neat and you can easily customize with different tritium colors direct from Steve!


----------



## quantumboy7

Eagerly awaiting my Eagletac G25C2 MKII - the 1030 lm model. Hurry up USPS!


----------



## REDAT9-AP1

I can't wait for my Fenix PD32 S2 to arrive.... I know a lot of u don't think they should have used the S2 but I can't wait to see how it works... I need a new (edc) cuz my Fenix PD3 premium Q5 broke 1 week ago so I have a perfect excuse to buy a new (edc). Also I've been interested in the PD31 and the PD32 since they came out... and now with this brighter, longer run time, and two battery option PD32 S2 I just had to get one. Ebay baby $60 shipped...
:thumbup:
Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drink2chill

Solarforce L2T head with B5 bezel, L2-S4 tailcap and L2m 2012 version. Too many drop-ins, too few hosts.


----------



## ZRXBILL

Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky Cool White XM-L U2.


----------



## LightCrazy

I have an E01 coming, compliments of FenixOutfitters!!! I was a weekly winner. The neat thing is I am getting close to ordering two E05's and a Fenix 18650 from them soon. Now I get to try out the E01 first.


----------



## Diablo_331

I have a Fandyfire STL-V6 modded by saabluster incoming. 117kcd for $98..Yes please.:devil:


----------



## jorn

Diablo_331 said:


> I have a Fandyfire STL-V6 modded by saabluster incoming. 117kcd for $98..Yes please.:devil:



Got the same light incoming cant wait to see the result.
Also got some xp-g2's, drivers and 4 redilast 18650 incoming


----------



## LightCrazy

Can't believe it, but the E01 came in the mail today, all the way to western PA by first class mail. They mailed it out friday- that was fast. The little purple E01 seems fairly bright for a AAA light with no polished reflector. Thanks FenixOutfitters!!!! I will give the light to my wife for her key chain. Can't wait to try it out in the dark.


----------



## sportster

I have a Finex TK35 coming and a 4aa adaptor for a 1D mag. I'm excited about the Fenix, looking forward to actually being able to use the 1D mag too. But, I still need to get batteries for both of them.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

beach honda said:


> Brother shao! Where ya been? I have 3 quantum dd! They are so neat and you can easily customize with different tritium colors direct from Steve!



A really dark place, Chris. So dark that not one of my lights could get me out of it. But I'm making it and I'm back! At least in limited form.. too busy to post most of the time. I know I shouldn't, but I'm probably gonna trit mine out in ice blue...


----------



## glowrdr

Finally pulled the trigger on my first "real" light. Picked up a SF Fury Combat. Grabbed it for $116 to my door. Not too shabby considering I thought it was gonna run me $50 more than that.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a Eagletac D25C Clicky XM-L. I like the Eagtac M3C4 a lot and wanted something pocketable from the same manufacturer. This will also be my first XM-L light, so pretty excited to see it perform after reading so much about it.

I also have two additional Thrunite Ti's coming in. I like the light, but I got the red (pink?) one in the ~$5 deal. Though I like it I ordered a green and blue one. The green one is the favorite colour of my gf and I will give the light to her. The blue one will be for myself.

Last I ordered a Sipik SK-68 clone on eBay after it was recommended by a user on the Reddit subreddit Flashlight. Although I now prefer my quality lights a good budget light or loaner light is always nice to have. I had ordered another one earlier, but the beam on that version was crappy (and zoomed in you could see the exact outlines of the LED itself). I gave that one to my brother-in-law and he really likes that light (I also gave him my Xeno E03 as a better budget light a bit later).


----------



## Paul6ppca

I have a jetbeam RRT 01 on the way!


----------



## tech25

Just ordered a zebralight sc600w!


----------



## beach honda

Paul6ppca said:


> I have a jetbeam RRT 01 on the way!



Nice!

Ive a mcGizmo clip coming from Brother Kaichu to install on my rrt-1


----------



## appliancejunk

Fenix LD12 SE


----------



## lensman

tech25 said:


> Just ordered a zebralight sc600w!


Hi, wondering where you ordered one in stock? (Would have PM'ed, but I don't have my 3 posts yet. Darn! Knew I should have done more than lurked for so long!)

PM me so as to not violate posting rules (I think)


----------



## LightCrazy

Well, yesterday I received my complimentary Fenix E01 (purple) from Fenix Outfitters- Thanks!!! Today I ordered the E05, (it will be a little brighter and less "purplish" tint than the E01), AND an E15 not sure yet if it wil go on the keychain or seperate. I also ordered the AB02 Holster, for when I want my LD22 or PD32 secure on my belt or backpack, but not in an actual holster. Now I can't wait for the mail. Should just be a few days. Can anyone tell me how they like their E15???


----------



## twl

Just ordered a new Malkoff Hound Dog XML from Gene.


----------



## jamie.91

TN11


----------



## whateatsrabbits

I ordered a Peak logan mule 219 from oveready yesterday. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Marc85495

Diablo_331 said:


> I have a Fandyfire STL-V6 modded by saabluster incoming. 117kcd for $98..Yes please.:devil:



I also have a Fandyfire STL-V6 coming, along with a SmallSun ZY-C10-S while waiting for my TN31, all coming from saabluster! The first two being in stock I should get them soon.. . 

I really like what he is doing, might as well help him all the way!


----------



## 2000xlt

Just got a Nitecore AA SENS today!


----------



## Ima Freeman

I got a shipping notice today for the Streamlight Pro TAC EMS I ordered a couple days ago.

I am looking forward to a little more pocket power and versatility than I get from the Microstream that I have been carrying for a couple of years and use almost every day.

Now...... Where's that Big Brown Truck ??


----------



## brag

Just ordered a couple of drop ins from Nailbender

XML Hi CRi and XP-G2 with some L2T hosts, my first Hi-CRI, and first XPG2
3 new Benchmades also ordered today, it will be a good week in the mail box next week.
My SWM C20C crapped out and is getting sent back tomorrow :candle:


----------



## Isaiah6113

Ordered September 25th:

1 x EagleTac - P20A2 (XP-G2, Neutral White) w/ the YRGB Kit and the Tail Stand Tail Cap (in addition to the tailstand rubber boot that comes with the light)

3 x EagleTac D25A XM-L Clicky

1 x Maratac AAA (Stainless Body)


----------



## Delta_One

Just ordered a NiteCore MT26 a few days back! Can't wait for that new toy to arrive!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xealot

I've had the urge to treat myself to a custom light for a while now (one of the dangers of lurking here) so I signed up on the wait list for a Prometheus Alpha Blue-Label from Dark Sucks.

I know it will be a while before Jason gets around to it but the anticipation is already killing me!


----------



## srvctec

Olight S10. Thought I had the perfect EDC in my V11R and I DO still love it, but the S10 looks to be a great light and my first with a side switch in many years as all my lights have been of the tail switch flavor. I really like the fact it has a magnet in the tail making it perfect for work. Also the fact it's about a half inch shorter than a V11R doesn't hurt, either.

edit: Dagnabbit!!! Just got an email from Battery Junction the S10 is on backorder for 2 weeks with expected ship date of Oct. 12.  Oh well, I'll survive, maybe. 

2nd edit: Just canceled my order with Battery Junction because it's going to be at least another week until they get the S10. Just ordered, for the same price, from Going Gear- hope to have the light in my hands next week. Hindsight being 20/20, I could have had the light a week ago from Going Gear- oh well.

Sent from my Samsung GT 2 7.0 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## pageyjim

VoB 1C Custom Mag


----------



## dgbrookman

Just ordered a Thrunite Ti last night for US$9.99 plus $1 shipping. Seems like quite a deal if the light is as good as everyone says.

My first post! Been lurking here for a while. Lots of useful info and folks have a constructive attitude. The downside is I may be getting the "flashaholic" bug...


----------



## T45

Just scored a FourSevens Mini 123 with X-PG from the CPFMarketplace


----------



## grayhighh

Triple Copper E2e from Oveready !!!


----------



## cjay

Two Peak Eiger with QTC and Nichia 219 CRI from Oveready 
10180 body shaved SS, AAA body shaved SS, optic head, flood head. No idea in what combination I will use them. Probably the optic head on the smaller body, because floody use should be more common.

I'm very curious how they will perform compared to my Fenix LD01, which they probably will accompany on my keychain. Finally back to more than one EDC light and back in the high cri world, after losing my HDS Clicky High CRI a few months ago. I still miss it


----------



## twl

Moddoo Pocket Triple L3 Neutral L/M/H in Natural Anodizing with silver crenelated bezel and the 35mm tube for 1 x 18350 and the 65mm tube for 1 x 18650(or 2 x 18350), and the long clip on the Triad Tailcap with the McClicky switch in it.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Went ahead and picked up another M61.. a blem this time.. for one of my shotguns. I've got a E2D with KX2C on there now and want to switch the KX2C out for a Z44/E2C/M61. I've got spare parts and my brother wants to buy the KX2C so I figured it may not be much of an upgrade, but at least I can make some money off the deal. I figured a blem wouldn't be a big deal since it'll probably get beat to crap by 12 gauge recoil anyway.


----------



## yellowyak

Sunwayman V10R TI+ Titanium and Crelant 7G2CS


----------



## Roger Sully

I think I went a little overboard...:shakehead

EagleTac:
SX25L2
MX25L2
P20C2

Jetbeam
E3S

Sunwayman
M11R


----------



## keeperofdakeys

Foursevens Quark Pro QPA2 (and 1xAA battery tube), although they actually came today. So far it's an awesome light, and the start of the (probably eventual) collection.


----------



## yellowyak

Placed an order for the Crelant V31A and V9CS.


----------



## flame2000

Got a Zebralight SC600 incoming. Thinking of getting the Crelant V9CS too.


----------



## grayhighh

Surefire Cerakoted 6p.


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix PD31 - my third one: hoping to get one from the later batches which seem to have an artifact-free beam. They are out of stock nearly everywhere. Since I don't dig the new side switch, and seeing Fenix are sticking it on anything that shines, I decided to get another PD31 as a back-up, just in case I lose one. Two will be used with PD32 forward clicky: one with stainless clip and the other one with a black clip just to tell them apart. I'll keep the original reverse clicky on the third one. 

Fenix LD01 - my second one: I already had a black R4 model and got the limited edition stainless steel model with R5.


----------



## mgscheue

A Zebralight SC600 and Fenix E01.


----------



## sspc

Nitecore EC2. 
I had a hard time choosing between this and the Niteye Eye15 for my new pocket EDC. I loved the variable brightness and output on the EYE15, but the EC2 won because of the more pocket friendly length (99mm), red beacon light, battery voltage indicator, and lower lowest mode.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Eagletac G25C2 MARK II 1030 Lumens. Oh yah!!


----------



## Echo63

SF Minimus Vision (second hand)
Looking forward to this one, a warm tinted headlamp with the UI from a Titan


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I am actually proud to say that right now, and for the past several weeks, I dont and havent had any lights coming in the mail! Its been like 6 weeks since I got another new light, so I am not buying any more lights right now, but part of that is because I started spending money on e-cigarettes, e-liquids from different companies to find good flavors, more batteries, more and better atomizers, cartomizers, tanks, clearomizers, etc. But now I am also proud to say I dont need to buy any more of most of that stuff either. I am stocked up!

The only thing I have coming in the mail is a few pairs of merino wool socks. Oh yeah, I just realized, I DO have a flashlight oriented product in the mail.... Last week I ordered the Nitecore headband for mounting flashlights and using them as headlamps. But that was only like $8 on sale, so...


----------



## Cerealand

A bunch of orings, lanyards, plastic clips, etc. from shao.fu.tzer's website! 

Congrats Highlandernorth on switching to the e-cigs!

Oh yea, I also have a Malkoff M30WF coming!
Woo.


----------



## tstartrekdude

A few 26650's from Intl-outdoor along with a little 18650 host and a few drivers.

Also some XP-E2's from mouser.

And lastly a bunch of copper shims in various thicknesses from Ebay to make my own DIY MCPCB's


----------



## beach honda

Did some cpfm "will barter for mod services" for my Novatac 170T => Nichia 219 swap. Don't really have an expected delivery time, but probably before I get my new HDS  

Also trading a Z32 black cren 5 ring for a Z44 black cren 5 ring with my pal JC

Alas, the postman doesn't bring lights like he used to :sigh:


----------



## jamesmtl514

I have been awaiting delivery all of last week and nothing came.

2x Surefire SW01
Surefire C3 HA 
KT1 HA
M4-cb
1x ribbed M2 head
3x new M2 head
Small reg CRK Sebenza
...

Where's the emoticon of the guy shooting himself in the head?


----------



## harro

An Apex ( cheap CNC volume output ) 5 x XML NW 4 x 18650's flooder. Rated at 3000lm, figure in loss for NW, about 2600lm, figure in loss for wildly optimistic output claims, about 1900lm. If it works, should be a good walking torch.


----------



## res1cue

The new ET G25C2 Mk II... and I can't wait!


----------



## 2004kier

*Nitecore TM15 inbound*

Just to let you all know I have just hit the button and ordered the nitecore TM15. It should be with me in the next couple days. Would a mini review with pics be useful for any one? 

Please go easy on me though as i'm a flashaholic newbie!


----------



## tatasal

2004kier said:


> Just to let you all know I have just hit the button and ordered the nitecore TM15. It should be with me in the next couple days. Would a mini review with pics be useful for any one?
> 
> Please go easy on me though as i'm a flashaholic newbie!



No problem...it's always a nice idea to go easy on someone who just lost thy virginity


----------



## Ishango

This time I didn't order a light. I did order the Fenix AF02 bike mount to use my lights when I go cycling. The lights on my bike are great for the city, but outside the city I could use some more light. I checked out some other mount systems (most are cheap junk), but this one seems to be one of better quality ones. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## kipman

Olight M21X, can't wait.


----------



## andrewmac

Surefire M4....


----------



## AZPops

Well I finally broke down an picked me up one of them there Surefire Pens, and 12 refills!


I'm thinking about Duck Taping it to one of my Furys, so I got a new flashlight pen!


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Well I finally broke down an picked me up one of them there Surefire Pens, and 12 refills!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about Duck Taping it to one of my Furys, so I got a new flashlight pen!



That's not really how that concept works. 

But why not!


----------



## chiphead

Hopefully a repaired piggyback charger for my Streamlight Stinger/HP.
chiphead


----------



## tallyram

Eagletac MX25L2 :twothumbs This will be my first light with legit throw! Very excited!


----------



## RBH

L3 Illumination K40 with batteries and charger.


----------



## Glock 22

M61WLL


----------



## thaugen

There should be a Mac's Customs Titanium EDC Neutral with a clip in the mailbox tomorrow morning! I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## yellowyak

3 Quark "X" AA2 Tactical from Going Gear. couldn't pass up the great deal


----------



## Risky

Sunwayman T20CS coming tomorrow! My third flashlight. Already looking into my next purchase haha. I think I'm getting addicted :naughty:


----------



## Dubois

I have a SupBeam K40 en route, and thought I hadsome Panasonic protected 3100mAh cells too. Just heard that the dealer had the batteries returned by HK Post - seems everyone is getting stricter about shipping li-ions, which is a pain.


----------



## lintonindy

Just placed an order for a L3 Illumination K40. Looking forward to comparing it to my Crelant 7GV5 V2 and my HD-2010.


----------



## guy123

Trustfire X100 (includes batteries, case, etc.) and Trustfire T6 (zoomable unit).


----------



## Robert_M

Malkoff M61SHO
EDC+ X60L: XM-L U2 Cool White


----------



## Pretbek

Fenix LD41.

Quark "X" AA2 Tactical.

Pack of AA Eneloops.


And to think that not too long ago I was just browsing and learning here. 
Now I EDC a ZL H502d and have a couple more lights coming.


----------



## janx

I just got my 5 different color Thrunite Ti's and a TN11 in the mail yesterday. Actually I got a free Ti with the TN11 so 6 Ti's total. Also have a package incoming with 2 x Olight M20 Warrior Titanium that was a limited run of 500 worldwide and a Nitecore EFI1 in tan. If counting stuff besides lights, I got a few knives in the mail this week and should have 1 more coming tomorrow. A Buck 565X Mini Titanium, Cold Steel Voyager XL "Gunsite" L.E., SOG Micro-Dot, a Spyderco Karambit, and the one coming tomorrow is a Busse limited edition Boss Jack that I traded Jerry for about 6 months ago. It will be up for sale or trade. I went WAY over my "play money" limit so I won't be buying too much anytime real soon.


----------



## RoBeacon

Quark 123^2 Turbo R5 for under $40.00 Shipped! Just got the email from FourSevens with 50% off due to the old logo being on the light!!!! I had to pull the trigger since I just lost my Quark AA2 R5 =(((( Looks like my EDC just got replaced.


----------



## HaileStorm

Has anyone ordered from hkequipment.net yet? I'm about to order a light from them and I'm hoping someone here can share his/her feedback. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samy

yellowyak said:


> 3 Quark "X" AA2 Tactical from Going Gear. couldn't pass up the great deal



X2, I have a pair of them on the way from going gear! Great price!

Cheers


----------



## mgscheue

Thrunite TN31/T10 combo. Couldn't resist the special deal.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I dont know if you could say that its techically "incoming" at this point, but I did pre-order a Zebralight SC52 yesterday. Maybe I should've waited til I got the email saying that its on its way, then posted it here, but they might just send it without sending an email, so here it is, NOT incoming!


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Samy said:


> X2, I have a pair of them on the way from going gear! Great price!
> 
> Cheers



^^Theres a deal on them?


----------



## Glock 22

*-*M31W
-M61LLL 219 
-VME Head
-Surefire G3
-Cyros M2 Cooling Bezel


----------



## gsr

Surefire E2DL on backorder from Brownell's.


----------



## shadco

Rofis TR31 on the way


----------



## frogger279

Crelant v31a with some xtar 16340 cells. Ordered from md-lightsource.com. mark was a pleasure to buy from

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edi

I'm sure alot of people here will be saying HDS.


----------



## Sinke

Fenix E11 incoming!


----------



## bemymonkey

HaileStorm said:


> Has anyone ordered from hkequipment.net yet? I'm about to order a light from them and I'm hoping someone here can share his/her feedback. Thanks in advance.



No complaints here.

Ordered some batteries (protected Panasonic 18650s) from their eBay store.... 2-3 weeks shipping to Germany, no problems, and high quality products.


----------



## kj2

2x Eagletac 3100 batteries.


----------



## timbo114

Nailbender XM-L neutral
JetBeam BC40 neutral
Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650 x2
SolarForce L2N grey


----------



## Samy

HighlanderNorth said:


> ^^Theres a deal on them?



Yes, goinggear.com has or had the XML 2xAA quarks (280 lumens) on sale for $35, they are running out the old 4Sevens logo. I paid the full $60 for one less than 12 months ago. I ordered a couple at the discounted price to keep in the cars with a traffic wand attachment for roadside issues.

Cheers


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Electro Lumens ST90 Search&Rescue Extreme flashlight


----------



## HaileStorm

bemymonkey said:


> No complaints here.
> 
> Ordered some batteries (protected Panasonic 18650s) from their eBay store.... 2-3 weeks shipping to Germany, no problems, and high quality products.



Thanks for your feedback. I did order from a different source before in ebay but I have to order via their website instead of ebay to avail of the $10 discount being a cpf member. Just wondering if paypal buyer protection would cover any losses when it comes to shipping?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Flea Bag

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Electro Lumens ST90 Search&Rescue Extreme flashlight



Cool looking thing!

I over-ordered in the past few weeks.

A complete Malkoff MD4 host with high/low ring arrived today.

Got a bored 6P body with Malkoff M60N on its way from the marketplace from a week or two ago. Oveready.com sent off my triple XP-E neutral drop-in together with a bored 1.5 CR123 extender and McClicky switch. Finally, Lumens Factory sent me a mail yesterday saying that my Seraph SSC P7 M-Series head together with a HO-M6R lamp assembly was just shipped.

Will be a week or two of anticipation and hopefully no regrets... I research like nuts before I make my purchases.


----------



## tjswarbrick

HDS EDC Executive HiCRI Clicky. Still.
NailBender/WQuiles P60 Joule Thief with neutral HiCRI 219
Mac's Copper P60 Triple with neutral HiCRI 219
6P incan


----------



## Ishango

Uh oh, I've got something to explain to my girlfriend again :shrug: 

I just couldn't resist the 50% discount for the 4Sevens Quark 123^2 Turbo (R5). I love their lights and had this one on my tracking list for a while, being replaced by recent even nicer lights. Actually my Fenix PD30 and Olight M20 (and if needed the E35 normally fitted with 18650) serve the 2x123 format very well already, but I really like the 4Sevens UI on my Quark 123 already. It does ship without batteries though thanks to the USPS regulations, but it's a steal for this amount of money.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

I just ordered the Hot Deal of the Thrunite TN31/T10 combo.

I have owned a TN31 from the first release of it and loved it and now I am getting one for a mate and I get to keep the T10.

I also have the modded TN31 and the modded Fandyfire from Saabluster's OSTS.

I end up with a really Cool White TN31 and the modded more Neutral tinted SUPERCHARGED TN31 from Michael at OSTS.

The TN31 always threw well without modding but now it is a really outstanding thrower.



Cheers


----------



## zs&tas

HaileStorm said:


> Has anyone ordered from hkequipment.net yet? I'm about to order a light from them and I'm hoping someone here can share his/her feedback. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


i have used them loads shipping to the uk without problems, good cs too when i had a doa.


----------



## aau007

I finally found a Jetbeam rrt21 in sand color.


----------



## HaileStorm

Okay, I couldn't resist it. Placed an order for an Armytek Predator xp-g2 from hkequipment.net. I hope it gets here in two weeks or less. Can't wait!


----------



## LumensMaximus

For some reason I've been picking up some Maglites lately...


----------



## HaileStorm

zs&tas said:


> i have used them loads shipping to the uk without problems, good cs too when i had a doa.



This further increases my trust with hkequipment. Thanks! And yes, I do agree with their great cs, especially Stanley.


----------



## ZRXBILL

From Sbflashlights I've just ordered a Shadow SL3 3x XM-L U2 along with a Foursevens 26650 battery for it.


----------



## Dietz

Sunwayman M10A along with some trits from Merkava. Oh and a Maha C9000 and new AA and AAA eneloops.


----------



## Glock 22

-Malkoff Wildcat V4 
-M61HO 219 
-Surefire 9P


----------



## busycokos

Supbeam K40 , seems very similar with Thrunite TN31 , but only half price , and fact prove it is really a very good light ,wonder if from the same factory made Thrunite TN31, anyway , a great light at a reasonable price.


----------



## hnupek

4sevens Maelstrom X10
UltraFire Th-T60
and... Romisen shaky flashlight :laughing:


----------



## Romanko

At last I decided to order first 18650 light - Zebralight SC600w. Maybe in several veeks. The first light was ordered in 2008 year. And I had only AA and cr123 lights.


----------



## arn357

Sunwayman C20C, Thunite TN31, Zebralight SC600W and a XinTD


----------



## jamesmtl514

Well once again I went overboard. Too many cool lights & great deals.
I think this is about it...

3P Lego
6P-GM
12ZM
A2 modded
C2-HA x2
D3
E1e-HA tear drop
E1e-bk
E1L +KL1 red
G2ZL
KT1 w/RPM
M3 
M9xx with SW01
SW02
Z2 oveready white
Z32
Z41
Z44
Z48-HA






Tons of trits.


----------



## grayhighh

Wow!

That D3 is a great light. Hard to find.



jamesmtl514 said:


> Well once again I went overboard. Too many cool lights & great deals.
> I think this is about it...
> 
> 3P Lego
> 6P-GM
> 12ZM
> A2 modded
> C2-HA x2
> D3
> E1e-HA tear drop
> E1e-bk
> E1L +KL1 red
> G2ZL
> KT1 w/RPM
> M3
> M9xx with SW01
> SW02
> Z2 oveready white
> Z32
> Z41
> Z44
> Z48-HA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of trits.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Zebralight SC52 - preordered
Olight S10 Ti satin - preordered


----------



## heavyduty

Stumbled across CPF last week. I had no idea of what is available in the flashlight world today! Starting small for now. Just got my Quantum DD, extra battery, and battery case today. WOW! Thanks to all for their insight and posts, great EDC for the keychain!
HD


----------



## ledmitter_nli

ZebraLight SC600W 2-day UPS.

Found a source!


----------



## lmorrison17

ZebraLight H31 Headlamp CR123 220Lm


----------



## slntdth93

4sevens Maelstrom X7

Hoping I can somewhat win the tint lottery :shrug:


----------



## DBCstm

MBI HF in Titanium with hi/lo trits, 600 lumens in a 2" package! Which fits in a hard anodized case that holds extra batteries and actually operates like a regular light. Which fits in a shipping case that telescopes out to act as a diffuser for room/tent lighting on lo power.  Already have a copper one, awesome lights!


----------



## sassaquin

DBCstm said:


> MBI HF in Titanium with hi/lo trits, 600 lumens in a 2" package! Which fits in a hard anodized case that holds extra batteries and actually operates like a regular light. Which fits in a shipping case that telescopes out to act as a diffuser for room/tent lighting on lo power.  Already have a copper one, awesome lights!



Anxiously awaiting a MBI HF in copper sporting a Nichia 219. Same specifications as above except 350 lumens and no trits.

My first MBI light, a Core Ti (anodized vivid blue), arrived last week from Japan, it is a beautiful and remarkable little gem that I am completely smitten over. Keep an eye on Tgwnn (MBI), he is designing and developing some very exciting and ingenious lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## climberkid

sassaquin said:


> Anxiously awaiting a MBI HF in copper sporting a Nichia 219. Same specifications as above except 350 lumens and no trits.
> 
> Keep an eye on Tgwnn (MBI), he is designing and developing some very exciting and ingenious lights. :thumbsup:


Hey me tooooo!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Peak Eiger SS #8 Medium and a bunch of eneloops and SureFire CR123s.


----------



## chrisbfu

Should be getting my EagleTac D25A Clicky in Titanium today. I finally found a place that still had them, so I went ahead and got it.


----------



## jh333233

Black old school E2D


----------



## Richsvt

Pre-ordered zebra sc52
Thinking about the sunwayman c15a


----------



## Sinke

Romisen RC-P3 incoming!


----------



## Sean Rorie

Olight SR 95 Hope its not too much to handle


----------



## eloreno

I recently got reinfected with the light sickness! I thought I had it licked about a year ago when I thought I had my bases covered, and didn't need to buy anymore lights.

Recently it began again with my purchase of a Zebralight Z502d. (Awesome light!!)

Now I've got these en-route:
--zebralight SC52 w/ 2 zebralight 14500 batts
--zebralight SC600w
--neutral white sunwayman v11r
--nitecore cr sens


----------



## Hacken

I decided to bid for fun on a tk11 r5 on ebay and won.. that makes 4 tk11 r5 that i have now.. use to have six but sold two to my boss..might get the new tk22 but waiting for reviews first..


----------



## MiningEng

En route to me now:
1- TM15 
3- Olight I3

Just received Olight M20-X and love it!


----------



## Zigo45

Right now I am waiting on a few packages

1. From the Prometheus lights website I am waiting on a battery voltage meter and a maintenance kit
2. From Vinhnguyen54 waiting on a 3 mode green XTE P60 dropin
3. Waiting on a Triad tailcap that I got off of CPFMP


----------



## Up All Night

Finally procured a Surefire L1,......*Yessssss!! *Awesome on an rcr! Inbound, Quark AA turbo, Maelstrom X-10, Eagletac D25LC2 XP-G2, Eagletac G25C2 MKII, a few 4sevens whistles, another 4sevens charger, some 26650s & 18650s and other miscellanea.
Early sunsets are a blessing and a curse!!

P.S.
Gary Bettman, get your head out of your hoop,.........please!!


----------



## kwh1974

Finally put the trigger this morning to buy 2 Klarus XT20 & XT30 at the same as can't decide between them. Will be in next week.


----------



## flame2000

Got a budget EDC 18650 with XP-G2 R5 2B from IOS on the way. May get more XP-G2 light in future if the tint is nice.


----------



## Azlum

Excited to post in this thread for the first time 

I have a Sunwayman V11R Neutral White on the way to replace my SC600 as my EDC. 

It's my first Sunwayman and first Neutral light. I hope it lives up to my expectations hehe.



Up All Night said:


> P.S.
> Gary Bettman, get your head out of your hoop,.........please!!



This!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deeksie

I ordered the TN31 and T10 hot deal from thrunite on the 8th...along with a bundle of 5 of the Ti lights (good to give away). Very very excited! Second flashlight purchase since my TK35.

That said, my ordered still hasn't shipped, I emailed asking but I was just told it will be on its way asap. Their website says it should dispatch in 1-2 business days, I'm all for being gracious but 5-6 business days (depending on how you see it) seems like a bit much to me. Has anyone else experienced similar?!

Deeksie


----------



## Beej

Not sure its in the mail yet. Into the seventh week waiting on HDS EDC LE 120. Just hoping it will be in the mail soon.


----------



## fishwatcher

I just put in an order for 4 MTE lights, coming from Greg McGee Engineering.

2 x C3-907 (1 AA - multi mode, 170 Lumens)
2 x U-12 (1 AAA - SS, single mode, 110 lumens)

1 of each for me and the other two are gifts. 

Based on feedback elsewhere online, and a few mentions on this forum, I'm looking forward to getting these.

Thanks.


----------



## lmorrison17

Last night I sold an LF2XT and ordered a ZL SC600 and with the left over money I pre-ordered an SC52.

Oh and my H31 came in today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alpinebully

Zebralight SC600W. 

Some new RCR123 batteries to replace my 8year old Tenergy RCR123's... (which i think have about 150mAh capacity left these days!)


----------



## VF1Jskull1

Waiting for more than a week on a Thrunite TN31/T10 combo.... come on thrunite... the 3 aw18650's are sitting idle in my Wolfeyes M90 Rattlesnake High Output Hotwire... want the feed the LED super thrower craving....


----------



## kj2

Just received my ordered Thrunite Ti"s. Only at one light the low-mode isn't working.. bummer  -what about some QC Thrunite???


----------



## Ragnar66

Too much.......
just received my Eagletac mx25L2
Fenix TK-75
HDS X 2 from GG and HDS
Jet Beam RRT 01


----------



## cpuny

I think I've been bit: 
Quark 123
Quark Turbo
Olight S10
Fenix E15
Fenix LD01

And a bunch of primaries to run em!


----------



## Deeksie

My TN31/T10 combo and Ti bundle is now on its way to me. Should be here Monday! :twothumbs


----------



## Grizzlyb

I am loking for a recharchable work/search light.

1 week from now my new lights will be in.
Fenix RC10
Nitecore TM15
and an extra Sunwayman TDL20


----------



## Desklamp

Having been a professional lurker here for a while, it's nice to be able to say I am getting this:

UltraFire 9 x Cree XM-L T6 9500 Lumen

That has to be one bright mutha. Destined to be a barn light. 
I have another (1000 lumen) handheld from Kaidomain and it has served well - a lot of hours but not much rough handling. I thought I'd give them another shot. Anyone know much about them?

Also, never had anything that ran 26650s - any dire warnings I should heed?


----------



## xian13

I have a pink XTAR WK50 on order for my girlfriend.


----------



## PilotBart

I just bought a Quark Turbo 123.


----------



## knobby668

TN31, T10 combo and a couple olight s-10.


----------



## rednek

SkyRay King, been waiting on it for about 3 weeks

just got my TN31, but I've got no batteries for it yet.:mecry:


----------



## pageyjim

TN31-TN10 combo, SWM C20C, SWM T60CS, SWM T40CS and another M3C4.


----------



## shadco

Just pulled the trigger on a Olight S10 Ti satin, I wll probably order one for my father for xmas too.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Just ordered 2 Solarforce 3 level U2 binned Cree XM-L P60 drop-ins, 2 3400 mAh Orbtronic protected 18650 cells, and an Xtar USB 18650 charger. I'll finally be able to use and charge 18650 cells while camping or backpacking with my Goal Zero 7 watt solar panel and my Biolite stove. No more limits for lighting in the backcountry for me.


----------



## powernoodle

After a long, long period of not buying a light, I have a Fenix TK 22 on the way. Good stuff.


----------



## Deeksie

Tn31 / T10 combo just arrived...can't wait for dark! The beam on this thing is so tight! :twothumbs


----------



## cyberhh

Thanks to reviews on this forum: Sunwayman V11r & IncenDio V3U XP-G cool white


----------



## troelskc

I've just placed an order at Solarforce: L2P host gray (HAIII in minimum for my lights), B6 flat bezel (the L2-B5 was to harsh on the clothes), trying the pocketclip and a S11 switch. Thinking 'bout getting a Nailbender or vinh XP-G2 drop in for it. Needs some more beamshots of the XP-G2 tints vs. R5 to decide. Would be nice to get a hold on a Mcclicky switch to be able to run a 4.2A XM-L U3 drop in. Anyone knows where to buy one?


----------



## Vortus

Just bought a ma_sha converted switch for my SST 90 bng to make it 3 level. Quite excited about it as other than big light needs, it was to bright for alot things. Now will be much more useful.


----------



## Verndog

Love the Fenix lights and yesterday ordered the new E25. Today after poking around and reading the LD41 reviews I could not resist the temptation and put that on order too.

BTW...thank you to those that posted in the "list your lights" thread. WOW...I feel like a flashaholic lightweight after reading that...but it made me feel better!


----------



## Burntrice

I've a nitecore EC1 on the way as well as some 15 x 1mm rare earth magnets for sticking to the tail cap of this and my ZL502. fun fun fun!

Oh and irrelevantly, several big bags of chipotles


----------



## genewiseman

I recently lost my Fenix EO5 and decided to replace it with an E21. I really liked the EO1 but am bad to lose the little lights. I figured that I might be able to keep track of the bigger light a little better. I ordered it from Amazon and it should be here Wednesday. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## sunfire

Nitecore T0 to replace my button cell keychains...no more button cells...R.I.P. :thumbsdow


----------



## martinaee

E50 coming soon for me  Really excited. 780 looms of NW goodness


----------



## jamie.91

Ti quark mini 123  took me a while to find one


----------



## GaryM

Nitecore M25
Pila Charger

Glad it's getting dark earlier.


----------



## roadkill1109

my recent ones are:

PALIGHT CARONITE ES9 600-700 lumens 1x18650, small cheap light, solid build.

PALIGHT Z3, small EDC light, 1x16340, about 300 lumens

Crelant V11A, 450 lumens on a 14500 cell, small EDC light

Incoming:

Quark AA2 Turbo which i got for a SWEEET deal from GoingGear

Lumintop Hunter T5, probably the best XPG2-based thrower at the moment.


----------



## nbp

Dark Sucks Alpha Ready Made from the Custom BST


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Klarus rs16. My first Klarus.


----------



## Skelt11

Well I had a weak moment the other night and got carried away. I have a TK11, TK15, XT11, XT30, and a EagleTac G25C2 MKII. I won't be keeping them all. I actually placed two offers on the TK11 and one was denied. I expected to loose the other one and placed an offer on a TK15 and won both. Good prices though.


----------



## bemymonkey

D25LC2 Clicky XP-G2


----------



## jamesmyname

4Sevens X10. Well, actually I got the X10 last Saturday. The batteries and charger are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Waiting these last five days have been killing me!


----------



## whiteled

Malkoff Wildcat V4 with MD3 body/switch. Should be delivered by the end of the week. 2 Wildcat heads became available this week and I was able to purchased one and the other was sold in about an hour. Oh yeah I have a Fenix LD01 on the way too...

I was torn between the SF M3LT-S and the UB3t Invictus for my first high-end flashlight. Thanks to CPF I chose the Malkoff but I am still planning on getting either the M3LT-s or UB3T. I have installed many LED lights in my landscaping, pool etc. but I have not been this stoked for new LED lights since I bought multicolor LED packs from Industrial Liquidators as a kid 30 years ago to make shirts and halloween costumes!


----------



## Alpinebully

Still waiting on my Zebralight SC600w. The wait is killing me!


----------



## HaileStorm

I finally got my Armytek Predator!!!  This is one great light! Thanks to hkequipment.net! The light came in very well packaged and sealed


----------



## mb5

Fenix E01 showed up today.


----------



## Ishango

On a local daily deal site I just ordered a XGlow R1 rechargeable flashlight. It claims 230 lumen (ANSI FL-1) for 4 hours on a 1800 mAh NiMH battery with a XP-G.

I have seen the brand before, but don't know anything about it yet, but was interested. Though I can not find any reviews on the light or manufacturer itself. I did hear positive things from a friend though. I don't expect too much from this light compared to my other lights with the same output level, but it is still interesting to try out a new brand and, especially for the deal I got. With the car charger delivered with it, it can be mounted in my car as backup/emergency light if it doesn't fit in with the rest of the lights. I'll see what it is and how it works out.

The mailman (not our regular) came by yesterday with my Foursevens Quark 123^2. My girlfriend was at home and walked into the hallway while he was delivering, asked him of there were any packages for us (including our housenumber) and he said no. Later I found a delivery notice that we weren't at home and that they'll come back today. :thumbsdow:fail:.


----------



## cjs4760

The "inventory reduction sale" email from Flashlight Connection got me! Today arrived a Jetbeam RRT-2 R5 and a Jetbeam M1xm !! Now I just need to secure the extension tube for the latter


----------



## Glock 22

-Surefire EB1
-M31 219
-M61LL
-Surefire Yellow G2
-VME Head


----------



## ZRXBILL

Nitecore TM15, battery &, charger combo from Illumination Supply.


----------



## genewiseman

I received my E21 Wednesday. I am very happy with it. It is the brightest light that I have ever owned. If this is a low end light, I can't even imagine what a high end light will do.
P.S. I used it to find my EO5 under the seat of my wife's car. Life is good!


----------



## Larbo

Got my H502c today


----------



## GaryM

Nitecore MH25 came today. Can't wait til dark.


----------



## Sean Rorie

Thrunite TN-31and the T10 could not pass up on the deal offered by Thrunite.


----------



## weklund

*TM15 incoming.

This one just showed up on Saturday.

"The Hot Pink MD2"

Wow ... It's PINK.

Really nice finish on this one. I am sure my wife will be very pleased with her new EDC. 

The Poodle is currently on "Back Order"



















*​


----------



## Grizzman

I expect my mailbox to be full on Friday with a Malkoff Wildcat with MD3 and an Elzetta ZFL-M60-CS2D (2 cell, crenellated, high/low).

Grizz


----------



## T45

An Eagletac D25A2 Mini. Got it on the dealers page from Flashlightconnection.com for half off! :twothumbs


----------



## xnmw

Sc52 & two of those cheapie bbqbuy/Amazon 5$ lights... And maybe a charger, some eneloop xx, and some 14500s...haven't found a charger I like yet, though


----------



## kizuf

Sunwayman v10r Ti, my first led flashlight.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK75


----------



## AVService

RRT-01,Nitecore EZ AA R5


----------



## markr6

Ordered a Fenix LD12 S2 yesterday - sold the LD10.


----------



## kelmo

A back ordered E1L from LA Policegear. Been into the lower output long running lights lately.

M6 incan. I saw one used in "Skyfall" and wanted a stock setup.


----------



## Dim and Dimmer

Finally my Nitecore 18650's are here and they actually work in the Nitecore TM11 (which is also a recent mail delivery). The first set of UltraFire TR 18650's did not power it up and now I see they are shorter than the Nitecore batteries. Is that usual? Also the second set of UltraFire BRC 18650's would not power up the TM11 and they are the same size. Only one of the two UltraFire's power up my Jetbeam M1X but not the other. Note my Jetbeam (came in the mail) with two UltraFire LC 18650's and is a powerhouse.

Where did I go wrong with the battery choices?


----------



## Monocrom

Dim and Dimmer said:


> Where did I go wrong with the battery choices?



Ultrafire 18650s are nothing more than cheap, unreliable, junk. More specifically, they're used laptop batteries that are pulled from old laptops and have an Ultrafire label wrapped around them. So you basically get generic batteries that sometimes work, sometimes don't, sometimes won't hold a charge, sometimes won't charge up at all, sometimes will charge up once or twice before never doing so ever again. It's the gambler's choice. Buy them, roll the dice, and pray for a 7. 

_"Come on. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!"_

Seriously though they're cheap, unreliable, junk. Not worth buying. But, folks see the low prices and figure they're just as good as the slightly more expensive AW brand 18650s. With flashlights (and batteries) you honestly _do_ get what you pay for.


----------



## Gazerbeam

Crelant 7G5CS-U3 should be here on Friday 23rd. Can't wait to burn a hole thru the sky.


----------



## martinaee

*Groans* Ugh... well I've been saying I'm getting a Fenix E50 all week from Fenix-Store.com but it still hasn't arrived. I emailed them about it today so hopefully I hear back from them and/or get it tomorrow finally. Just getting worried since I have ordered from them before using the same shipping and received stuff in 2 days.

Hopefully they are just busy and shipping stuff is slower before Thanksgiving.


----------



## passive101

6 9v energizer lithium batteries. Zebra light sc52, 3 safe-light 9v flashlights. 24 eneloops :twothumbs


----------



## mortepa

Merry Christmas to me! My first lights in almost a year!

EDC keychain, replacing an iTP A1 EOS SS:
Eagletac D25C Clicky Mini Titanium, limited edition

EDC (in my pack) replacing a TK11:
Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition


----------



## GoCarp

JetBeam 3M XM-L


----------



## Gazerbeam

mortepa :welcome:


----------



## Skelt11

HDS EDC 200lm Tactical in FDE


----------



## jukeboxx

I got a surefire x300 170 lumen and a surefire eag p2x fury 500 lumen on the way.


----------



## mortepa

Thanks Gazerbeam! I love this place.


----------



## Breathing Borla

TN31
T10
3 AW 18650 3100s
2 AW rcr123

NG760G50 NyoGel 760G 50 gram tube

oh ya, fun is about to happen


----------



## JohnSmith

Skelt11 said:


> HDS EDC 200lm Tactical in FDE



Me too! Battery Station?


----------



## Skelt11

Yes sir!! Gets here Friday 



JohnSmith said:


> Me too! Battery Station?


----------



## JohnSmith

Skelt11 said:


> Yes sir!! Gets here Friday



Mine also arrives Friday, according to the tracking info. I already own a standard black HDS 200T and its probably my favorite light. Tint, beam spread, build quality, its just incredible. I was planning to order the Surefire EB1, but it appears that it will in no way match the capabilities of the incredible HDS 200, so I just ordered another HDS. I hope the Cerakote holds up!


----------



## De-Lux

Arsenal slr 101s AK-47 with milled receiver. Needed something to mount my lights on.


----------



## Skelt11

I actually wanted the standard black model but couldn't find one. I like the Cerakote looks great, but I'll still order another probably when he gets caught up on orders. 

Just ordered a D25C Clicky in Ti also lol. This is out of control. ADHD and boredom gets the best of me. 



JohnSmith said:


> Mine also arrives Friday, according to the tracking info. I already own a standard black HDS 200T and its probably my favorite light. Tint, beam spread, build quality, its just incredible. I was planning to order the Surefire EB1, but it appears that it will in no way match the capabilities of the incredible HDS 200, so I just ordered another HDS. I hope the Cerakote holds up!


----------



## Skelt11

:twothumbs Very nice!



De-Lux said:


> Arsenal slr 101s AK-47 with milled receiver. Needed something to mount my lights on.


----------



## Idefix

Tm15 incoming, my first serious light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Mvh
Rasmus


----------



## naiter

this thread will never die at CPF! LOL
happy to say!
*Olight S10 Baton - arriving tomorrow!!
Zebralight H600w - ordered ("w" are back ordered - 5-6 days wait From nov21)
EagleTac D25A - should be here monday nov 26

*I'm Jonesing bad for these lights, first quality light purchases in over a year...


----------



## neutralwhite

just received my second E05 for my partner, and now waiting on my PD32 T6 from fenix store.


----------



## jamesmtl514

First gen L1
E2e winelight 
E2e-sg teardrop
6Z
7Z
12ZM
And a few more surprises


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Some Orbtronic 14500s and AW 17500s. I want to try the 17500s in my 16 yr old SF 9P w/ its 4.2v-18v XML-U2...


----------



## Skelt11

Ti EagleTac D25C and a couple County Comm AAA lights in stainless and Copper!


----------



## Glock 22

-Oveready CR123a Delrin Battery Capsule


----------



## jamesmtl514

domed E2D
Z2-S


----------



## tallyram

Armytek Predator 2.0.........


----------



## BadBulb4U

[h=1]OLIGHT T20 WITH 380 LUMEN CREE XP-G GEN2 R5 LED[/h]


----------



## JohnnyBravo

JetBeam RRT0 XML


----------



## henry1960

Zeabra light SC52.....


----------



## levelflight

Maglite 3D...........................................just kidding!


----------



## Cru3rd

a couple foursevens preon's and a maelstrom mmu-x from there turkey blitz sale[h=1][/h]


----------



## RGB_LED

JetBeam PA40
Niteye Eye15
Nitecore Infilux IFE1 (XML)
Triple P60 dropin (Nichia 219)


----------



## twl

Oveready Torchlab Moddoolar Stubby H3C XPG2 Triple L/M/H with the Shorty 20mm tube for single IMR 18350, and also a 50mm tube for double IMR 18350 battery, with the ZeroRez shorty tailcap. In black.
The Shorty 20 config is under 3" long, and puts out 1100 lumens.
The Shorty 50 config is about 4.2" long, and puts out 1600 lumens. 
In the pocket!

Yeah!


----------



## Verndog

Was Christmas shopping this weekend and didn't find anything for anyone else, but found me a EagleTac D25A clicky to upgrade my EDC light.
Be here on Wednesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## moshow9

What I have incoming: Zebralight SC52, HDS Systems Ra Clicky 140GT, Lummi Raw, Mac's Customs Stonewashed Aluminum Tri EDC, Milkyspit E1B Moal


----------



## atxlight

Skelt11 said:


> I actually wanted the standard black model but couldn't find one. I like the Cerakote looks great, but I'll still order another probably when he gets caught up on orders.
> 
> Just ordered a D25C Clicky in Ti also lol. This is out of control. ADHD and boredom gets the best of me.



Got my HDS Executive 200 in Desert Sand a couple weeks ago from Battery Station! Absolutely love it. The cerakote has held up well despite a couple accidental drops and its definitely one of my top three lights. Only ordered it because I just could not wait for my HDS Rotary Tactical 200 to arrive after learning of the shipping/production delays. I didn't cancel that order so that's the light I'm still waiting on.


----------



## awyeah

Nitecore MT2A. Great price for what looks to be a good light.


----------



## LumensMaximus

A few Maglites, a 2D Maglite Pro (274 Lumens) and a couple of 6D's...


----------



## RobME

EagleTac D25C Clicky HA XM-L NW
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti XM-L CW


----------



## Adobo

saved enough money to buy a custom light, TILL the last minute ive changed mind..*sigh*
ended up buying: 
Eagletac D25a Ti Neutral
Eagletac D25C Ti Neutral
Sunwayman V10r TI (a very good discount deal)
Quantum DD
Old stock SS Fenix LD01
ZL SC600
5pcs Thrunite Firefly (promo)
4pcs AW CR123
2pcs Powerex CR123 Case

Most I will give away as gift for xmas to my relatives.


----------



## buds224

x5 Thrunite Ti Bundle. This will be my second set. Great little lights!!!!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

TK75
TN31 and T10 Christmas Special 
2 MagLite XR-E 2D from Lowes for about $16 ea
4 Xtar(Pansonic) 3100mah 18650 batteries


----------



## Breathing Borla

at work right now and USPS tracking shows my stuff is waiting for me at home after being "out for delivery" earlier today.

can't wait, only you guys would understand the excitement over new torches, LOL.

TN31 and T10 special waits for me tonight:devil:


----------



## DesertBeam

Few items should be arriving shortly:

- L3 Illumination K40
- Nitecore MT 26
- Olight S10
- One dozen Eagletac 3100 maH 18650's


----------



## Teobaldo

I am waiting a Explorer E84 1x16340/CR123A with magnetic ring and 5 Modes. It is cheap, surely nothing spectacular, but the curiosity stung me and, if I do not like a lot, would be able to serve as gift for some friend.

I know it, I know it, this is a vice, but the fault is of this forum :devil:


----------



## lightsandknives

Ordered a Sunwayman V10R on a cyber Monday deal. Then, got to looking at the V11R, and ordered one of them too!!!!


----------



## Ragnar66

HDS Tactical
TN31 Mod
TK-75
SWM M11 TI
MACS CUSTOM XM-L 18650 Aluminum Cool Deep
2 Mag Mods from Macs


----------



## awyeah

Also just ordered a Nitecore EC1.


----------



## tatasal

jvc55349 said:


> HDS Tactical
> TN31 Mod
> TK-75
> SWM M11 TI
> MACS CUSTOM XM-L 18650 Aluminum Cool Deep
> 2 Mag Mods from Macs



Oh man, that's something to look forward to!


----------



## BadBulb4U

*I must like Olight M20's*

I just ordered another Olight M20. This one is the Olight M20S Special OPS S Warrior Tactical LED with the CREE XP-G GEN2 R5. I really like the M20 Warrior lights and even give them out for Christmas. Everyone that gets them ends up loving them like I do.


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: I must like Olight M20's*

Ordered THe V10R Sunwayman special from going gear, my first one of this brand. ALmost bit on some of the amazon deals today, but they seemed to pricey.


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

Glow-in-the-dark silicone O-Rings. Seeing stuff in the dark is good.


----------



## gravitysux

4x Nitecore MH1A. 1 of them is potentially my new EDC, 3 are xmas gifts to family and friends.
10x Trunite Ti 3-60lm, fell for the 10 pack deal with 2 of each color. Great giveaways.
8 AA Eneloops "sparkle edition"


----------



## conquer88

Jetbeam rrt01 eta december 4

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbelg

2 McGizmo Sapphires (one is a high cri mule!!!) and 1 Mako. I just love AAA flashlights in SS or titanium.:thumbsup: Can't wait!


----------



## awyeah

rocketsurgeon01 said:


> Glow-in-the-dark silicone O-Rings. Seeing stuff in the dark is good.



Question: Is this for the head of the light? I'm interested to know more...


----------



## Jleeg

New to this forum and the lighting world and already a junkie! Waiting for a Nitecore EC2.


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

awyeah said:


> Question: Is this for the head of the light? I'm interested to know more...



It's for the body.


----------



## tacgearguy

ZL SC52, 2 Fenix E01, ThruNite Ti & a Foursevens Preon P1.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Quark Pro QP2A with XP-G2 l.e.d.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

tacgearguy said:


> ZL SC52, 2 Fenix E01, ThruNite Ti & a Foursevens Preon P1.





*Are you on a "SPENDING SPREE" or just giving yourself some early Christmas presents?

*That is not a bad choice of lights you have coming.

Your* Bank Account *will be* "Worse for Wear"* after they have been paid for I expect just like mine is because of this Lighting Forum! *

I have to blame something for my "HABBIT"!




CHEERS *:wave:


----------



## MrGearaholic

New to the forum after I ordered my 13th LED flashlight: waiting for my first Zebralight. 
Couldn't wait any longer for the h502w to appear, so I just gave up and went for the h502c instead.


----------



## markr6

Nitecore EA4!!!!!!!!!!! Plus some AA and AAA Eneloops for general use/backup.


----------



## Glock 22

-M61LL 219


----------



## maxrep12

Two ZebraLight sc52's and a Nitecore i4 charger.


----------



## tacgearguy

I guess I'm on a spending spree buying myself early Christmas presents. Lol! With all the sales I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## pblanch

Nitecore MT40 and a Quark Turbo QB2A. 

Got both my battery sizes covered.


----------



## martindb

I've got a Thrunite TN11 and a Thrunite Ti coming to me from Hong Kong (I'm in UK) 

I think these will be the last I buy for a few months as I had a look at my credit card bill the other day and I've spent far too much coming up to christmas. I may treat myself to an Armytek Viking X or Preditor in March or April.


----------



## Jambas

On the way: Nitecore Sens CR!


----------



## Mr460mag

On the way: Thrunite TI and 4sevens quark mini aa2


----------



## Launch Mini

Haiku XML
HF Ti


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

Streamlight Protac 1L


----------



## Ragnar66

HDS Tactical
TN31 Mod
TK-75
MACS CUSTOM XM-L 18650 Aluminum Cool Deep
2 Mag Mods from Macs
Surefire Fury Tactical
Nitecore MHC2
Niteye MSC20
First Light Tomahawk


----------



## Billspider

K-C9000-IMPROMO ***HOLIDAY SPECIAL***Maha C9000 AA/AAA Battery Charger with a FREE Four Pack of Maha Imedion AA 2400mAh Batteries

Seems to be taking forever to arrive!$51.97 x 1​*$51.97



*​


----------



## Glock 22

-M61NLLL XP-G2
-MD4 Body
-Solarforce L2N
-AW 18650 3100 mAh


----------



## Breathing Borla

jvc55349 said:


> HDS Tactical
> TN31 Mod
> TK-75
> MACS CUSTOM XM-L 18650 Aluminum Cool Deep
> 2 Mag Mods from Macs
> Surefire Fury Tactical
> Nitecore MHC2
> Niteye MSC20
> First Light Tomahawk



WOW, hate to see that bill. 1500?


----------



## andrewmac

Piccolo Ti !!!


----------



## Dieselbeast

Fenix TK 75 and some AW 18650 batteries


----------



## Marc85495

Just got a tracking number for my TK75! Yayyy!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Risky

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Sure...Single-Output-LED-p/sf-p2x-a-bk-eag-click.htm
SureFire P2X Fury Tactical EAG edition


----------



## TouchOfRed

*Ultrafire H4.
*Ultrafire WF502B.
*Ultrafire C8.
*Varta Indistructible. 
+ 2pcs Panasonic 3400mAh and a IntelliCharger i2. 

Im thinking about ordering a SkyRay King, but im not sure. Should i?


----------



## tommo76

New to this forum and the custom light world but going hogwild and loving it! Mac"s xm-l edc,,Mcgizmo sundop, hds twisty,and prometheus ready-made.


----------



## loquutis79

Eagletac D25LC2 with factory custom XP-G2 and C2000RC ciruit driver pairing. Hoping it out throws the crap out of my favorite D25LC2 XM-L.


----------



## Thunderflash

EagleTac G25C2 MKll
Niteye 30
and definitely more batteries


----------



## Zigo45

Had a moment of weakness today... Was looking at one stop throw shop and before I realized what happened I was looking at the reciept for a modified TN31. LOL hopefully I get it by xmas


----------



## BVH

Oriel brand 1000 Watt Arc Lamp Power supply with Lamp housing and 1000 Short Arc lamp. Will use for testing 500 to 1000 Watt Short Arc lamps. Why, you ask? No particular reason, just for fun and amusement.


----------



## jaycyu

Vinhnguyen Hi Cri Xpg 1.5A LL/M/H no memory
Vinhnguyen ez900 2.2A
2 L2M hosts
Rofis JR30 adjustable angle head
VanIsle Quad and FETtie 5.6A

I still need to order some AW RCR123 and IMR 18350 either from Lighthound or AW


----------



## buds224

x6 14500 lithium batts, x5 Thrunite Ti, 5mW green scuba rated laser pointer (was more interested in build quality that would be water resistant).


----------



## Oztorchfreak

Zigo45 said:


> Had a moment of weakness today... Was looking at one stop throw shop and before I realized what happened I was looking at the reciept for a modified TN31. LOL hopefully I get it by xmas




YOU WILL JUST LOVE IT!!!!!


I have had a *couple of stock TN31s* since they first came out and I still have them.

*I thought that they were very good throwers*, but after getting the *SAAB Modded TN31* it leaves the stock TN31s in the dust.

Due to the *LED being de-domed* the colour tint is *not Cool White* anymore as it shifts to a *more Neutral* tint.

I quite like the *new tint* as when I put the *stock TN31* and the *SAAB modded TN31* together and compared them and* the modded one throws heaps better and the target is much clearer to see.*

*It beats everything I have without going into my HID stuff.*

I have quite a few good* Lambda Varapower* lights including a *VPT2 with a de-domed SST-90* and powered by four *Imedion NIMH LSD 9500mah batteries* and then I can mount the *Apsherical Lens* as needed for *more throw* and even then it does not keep up with the *SAAB modded TN31.*

*Michael (Saabluster) at One Stop Throw Shop (O.S.T.S.)* is just the best at doing these sort of* mods.*

I hope you really enjoy yours like I do mine as it is a compact *far throwing LED light *with *plenty of light levels and a strobe function* that are so *easy *to get to with the *magnetic ring control *that it has.

*Who could ask for anything better at this point in the history of LED Technology keeping a budget in mind to sell it at an affordable price so that many can enjoy the sheer power and throw of Saab's modded TN31.*



*
CHEERS.*


----------



## Cooper_GTI

I've got a VestureOfBlood 1D stubby XML-U2 Maglite on the way!

It's running a taskled driver at 3.5A, deep rebel reflector and a finned head. I'm hoping it will be a great thrower, and take all the abuse i can throw at it, from working on my car to hunting rabbits and vermin.


----------



## Quest4fire

Just arrived today from down under! 10 days from Australia to Nebraska, not bad. Courtesy of Cutter electronics, two 4-up XP-G2 boards with assorted optics. 1800 emitter lumens driven at specs. Hoochie mama!


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a Quantum DD. I had seen it before and it seems to be perfect fit in my smaller lights collection. I like the design and the rechargeable battery idea.


----------



## MarkStar

Finally left the "dark" ages and replaced my incandescent Surefires with a Nitecore MH2C (arrived today) and have a Foursevens Quark QLTC on the way.


----------



## rocknrope

Just received the SX21-HO Extremebeam and the Nitecore i4 Itellicharger V2 but still waiting for 2 Panasonic 3400mAh NCR18650Bs. Looking forward to a quick delivery!


----------



## af0h

My wife complained about not being able to see inside her purse when it's dark, so I put a new battery (Lithium AAA) in my Rayovac keychain led light (a small step up from a Maglite Solitaire) and gave it to her. She clipped it on her purse and had to go into the bathroom to try it out.

It was a success. I lost a keychain LED light out of the deal, so I ordered an 'iTP A3 EOS 96 Lumen Flashlight -Upgrade Version' for myself. That should replace my keychain light quite nicely and will be much brighter anyway.


----------



## violatorjf

markr6 said:


> Nitecore EA4!!!!!!!!!!! Plus some AA and AAA Eneloops for general use/backup.



+1

...although it's probably not 'in the mail' yet, sounds like Battery Junction should be shipping them out next week? (I hope)


----------



## jst1tymr

I know with 100% that I have a SWM M11R coming from LJ, and maybe a JB TC R1 coming in from Canada but that remains to be seen...I wouldn't bet my life on the JB but anythings possible. I did just get a RRT 01 which is a fine light in own and seems to be a good buy. Having just sold my TC R2 this last week I'm looking for something to replace it with. I would prefer the titanium build, thus the SWM purchase.


----------



## Rikr

I have a TK75 and 6- Hi-Max 18650's coming. :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32 UE


----------



## ironhorse

Maratac aaa copper and Preon PO


----------



## KirthGersen

Just received 2 X iTP A3 EOS Titanium, and 5 X SK68 extension tubes. I'm not thrilled with the threads on the little titanium lights. 

That's it for a while, unless the new XM-L T6 SK68 clone or T6 TK-737 come down a bit more in price. Savings on said lights will go towards the answer to the divorce complaint.


----------



## sven-AA

The mailman should deliver a Fenix E11 tomorrow.
I gave my backup E01 to a friend this weekend.
So I thought I deserved an upgrade to complement my E05


----------



## T45

Found a Surefire 6P body on ebay for cheap, and that will finish the host for the project I am piecing together. The really big news is....A NEW FOURSEVENS PREON 2!!! The Stealth black version was 30% off and with CPF discount, and free shipping, it is mine for less than $30!! YES! :rock::rock::rock:

It's a Great Day in America!


----------



## Glock 22

-Surefire LX2


----------



## shado

Some AOTH and Munroe goodies :devil:


----------



## smarkum

Yeah! Pics of both when they arrive please.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LumensMaximus

A new McGizmo 1xAA pak... :santa:


----------



## burntoshine

burntoshine said:


> zebralight SC80w and HDS high cri rotary
> 
> ..the HDS will be "in the mail" for yet several more weeks.



Several more weeks!?? Lol.....


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Some 10440's and a charger for my Thrunite Ti

and

A Solarforce L2T w/ a custom P60 XM-L T5 Neutral White dropin from vinhnguyen54 good for ~1,000 lumens (plus he threw in a good 186500)

Can't wait for either one to get here!!!


----------



## fisk-king

Just received 5min ago, courtesy of USPS, a package containing 5 basic and 1 super Pak-Lites. The 5 will go out to close family and a friend for the holidays.


----------



## fisk-king

I didn't know 10440's could be used for the Thrunite Ti's?:thinking:



ThirstyTurtle said:


> Some 10440's and a charger for my Thrunite Ti
> 
> and
> 
> A Solarforce L2T w/ a custom P60 XM-L T5 Neutral White dropin from vinhnguyen54 good for ~1,000 lumens (plus he threw in a good 186500)
> 
> Can't wait for either one to get here!!!


----------



## Climb14er

EagleTac D25A Clicky 2013 Edition... waiting on the vendor to get 'em in and ship.

Zebralight SC52 ... just ordered from a vendor who's showing it available.

Going to begin using the Eneloop AA's and Maha C-9000 that I got in a couple months ago from Thomas Distributing.

The Eneloop AAA's will be used for my Princeton Tec and Black Diamond headlamps.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

fisk-king said:


> I didn't know 10440's could be used for the Thrunite Ti's?:thinking:



See my post (*#34*) on this page:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Firefly-mode-0-04-60-Lm&p=4085976#post4085976

I read online about doing it and as you can see in the beamshots it apparently makes it ridiculously bright. Obviously it shouldn't be used for extended amounts of time but I've read multiple people on here that have said they've used it for 10+ minutes at ~200 lumens before they felt it needed to be switched to "low" or off. Also I've read that if you have the 0.04 lumen "firefly" model that the low is almost imperceptibly brighter (maybe 0.06 lumens) but if you have the 3 lumen model it is much brighter on low (10+ lumens), just something to think about.

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## las3r

I have 2 flydragon's aspheric heads coming  with a 3x18650 body and a hobby charger


----------



## cowsmilk

I have an HDS Ra Clicky 140CN on the way. Bought it from the market place. Really looking forward to receiving my first HDS Systems light.

-- Let's make the EDCF Giveaway a success by going to 
http://edcforums.com/threads/extra-specal-2012-2013-forum-give-away.101989/#post-1358608, reading the first post, and then entering to win.


----------



## TEEJ

Vinh made me a sweet 5 (U3) LED with a giant heat sink and solder potting etc, out of one of these:




















Each (Of the 5) XML-U3's is being driven at 4 amps - so the out put should be ~ 5,000 emitter lumens or better. :devil:


----------



## jaycyu

^
lol, the monster light looks more imposing than ever.


----------



## TEEJ

jaycyu said:


> ^
> lol, the monster light looks more imposing than ever.



I'm psyched. I should get it Thursday if the USPS doesn't eff anything up. 

Its going to be a field flooder par excellence if it works as planned.


----------



## RBWNY

Olight S10. Maybe I'll get lucky and won't get one with the sour-green tint! Will have to use a filter if I do.


----------



## Chadh4x

A striderized titanium lens light 2x123


----------



## Zigo45

I got one of those from Vinh a few months ago except mine says Apex on the side not Raging and it has the XML-U2s. Very sweet torch puts out a ton of light. Very nice flood with some decent throw as well. Does get pretty warm after about 5-10 minutes though.


----------



## Glock 22

-Oveready Delrin 18650 Battery Capsule


----------



## Lucciola

I ordered an EagleTac D25LC2 with two EagleTac 18650s/3400mAh. It replaces my beloved and missed Quark "X" tactical NW. Let's hope I'll be as happy with it like I was with its predecessor.


----------



## TEEJ

Holy Crap...Vinh's modified Solar Storm just arrived tonight. FIVE XML-U3's, pumping out ~ 1,500 LED lumens each at ~ 6 amps (On IMR's) or ~ 7k OTF Lumens.

:devil:


----------



## levelflight

Lucciola said:


> I ordered an EagleTac D25LC2 with two EagleTac 18650s/3400mAh. It replaces my beloved and missed Quark "X" tactical NW. Let's hope I'll be as happy with it like I was with its predecessor.



Is this model shipping now?


----------



## Mr_Black

I've got some Preon 1's and 2's coming in from FourSevens. I took advantage of their holiday sales to get great prices on first gen Preons and also some free gifts (free clicky tailcaps and Preon 1 bodies). I'll be keeping a few of them to lego with my current Preons and giving the rest away as Christmas gifts.


----------



## jamesmtl514

2 extremely rare lights that will compete a collection.
And a few other very rare ones that will be awesome to have.


----------



## levelflight

levelflight said:


> Is this model shipping now?



Oops, got that mixed up with the EagleTac TX25C2 XM-L U2


----------



## TEEJ

Zigo45 said:


> I got one of those from Vinh a few months ago except mine says Apex on the side not Raging and it has the XML-U2s. Very sweet torch puts out a ton of light. Very nice flood with some decent throw as well. Does get pretty warm after about 5-10 minutes though.



Yeah, I think I have one of its sisters. Mine say "Solar Storm" on the other side (Raging on the side in the pic though). Now that the U3's are out, Vinh used them instead of the U2's. If you use IMR's it pumps out more light btw...as its direct drive.


----------



## Wtlj

Here's what I have coming:
Fenix TK 41
Fenix HL21
Zebralight H51FW
Nitecore EA4W
Sanyo MQR06
Sanyo AA 2000Mh
Sanyo AAA 800Mh

I joined CPF a week ago and you guys are going to make me broke! But how intense! Is there a place to buy and sell used lights?


----------



## Zigo45

Wtlj said:


> I joined CPF a week ago and you guys are going to make me broke! But how intense! Is there a place to buy and sell used lights?



check out CPF marketplace. You will have to start a new profile for the Marketplace but they have a buy/sell/trade section that gets a lot of traffic


----------



## pshenry09

I just started my collection a couple weeks back when I joined but in the mail I have a Thrunite Neutron 2A. Can't wait! If I like it I'm definitely getting the 1A!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kj2

Christmas card from Fenix. 
One of only twenty that they have send.


----------



## ttown

I just ordered a Malkoff Hound Dog. I need it to mate with the MD4 body which I got to justify the shipping charge for blemished tail cap I ordered to go on my 6p...


----------



## neutralwhite

thats nice. im still waiting on the mail for my PD32UE. 

despatched 12/6. fenix store.
hope its here monday. its cold sleeping near my mail box. lol. thanks.



kj2 said:


> Christmas card from Fenix.


----------



## Albert56

I'm anxiously waiting for my Saabluster modified TN31 to arrive. Hopefully, it will get here before Christmas.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Waiting on my iTP A3 upgraded with L-M-H (80 lumens max) from a member on CPFMarketplace for $15 shipped! Would LOVE to have it before this weekend as I'm leaving for lots of Christmas adventures on Thursday :0)


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Waiting on my iTP A3 upgraded with L-M-H (80 lumens max) from a member on CPFMarketplace for $15 shipped! Would LOVE to have it before this weekend as I'm leaving for lots of Christmas adventures on Thursday :0)



Now I'm waiting on my Nitecore EA4 thanks to the sweet $60 shipped deal from Illumination Supply!


----------



## kelmo

EB1 on the way!


----------



## pshenry09

Just ordered another Eagletac. D25A clicky.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesmtl514

EB1, 6PX 911, E1L, and a few others...but i forget


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

jamesmtl514 said:


> EB1, 6PX 911, E1L, and a few others...but i forget



I wish I had enough things coming in the mail that I couldn't remember them all haha


----------



## Darragh

Nitecore MT1A


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Peak Eiger Lug SS #8 and SureFire K2 LiFePo4 batteries and charger.

I've got to stop showing my Eiger to people, when they see it they want it. I've gifted 3 in the last month, and it's getting expensive!


----------



## TouchOfRed

Nitecore MH25 and Nitecore EC2


----------



## pshenry09

TouchOfRed said:


> Nitecore MH25 and Nitecore EC2



Whoa EC2, nice choice. Let me know about the quality on that light. I'm interested in one myself.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireclaw18

Eagletac D25a Ti 2013 edition with XPG2 emitter. I plan to run it on an IMR 14500. 

Hoping it arrives before the weekend.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Have a Surefire Minimus coming off eBay. I've never seen one in person before.


----------



## TouchOfRed

Yeah, i reckon its a great choice.  
Of course, i will tell you when it arrives


----------



## turkeylord

Raided a CPFMP thread and came out with a Quark 2AA Mini NW (father-in-law), Xeno E03 AA Red Body WW XM-L (daughter), and a Zebralight H60w (ME! :laughing.


----------



## grayhighh

Malkoff MD2 with M61 and some other light.


----------



## LuLuTheMonk

Sunwayman V11R


----------



## thejrod

Just received in the mail:
Malkoff MD60
SolarForce L2T and Nailbender XM-L P60
iTP EOS A3
Couple 10440s + Charger
Couple 18650s + Charger

Inbound:
LF C to M Adapter, a SolarForce L2T with 1*CR123 Extender = Use my SF Turbohead on the L2T body w/ 3*CR123s and the MD60
Vinh custom P60 XM-L2 to fit a Pentagon X3


----------



## kj2

6* Duracell CR123a
2* Powerpax CR123 case


----------



## Al_D

A pile of XENO E03s in different colors and emitters.

Hopefully they'll get here in time for the stuffing of the stockings.


----------



## jamesmtl514

two postal notices saying I missed the truck by minutes. 
I left to run an errand and came back to see those waiting for me.... so frustrating.


----------



## BenChiew

jamesmtl514 said:


> two postal notices saying I missed the truck by minutes.
> I left to run an errand and came back to see those waiting for me.... so frustrating.



Was that one of mine?


----------



## Forward_clicky

EagleTac D25a Clicky
Kershaw Cryo

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Verndog

If I don't have a TK41 U2 under Christmas tree, one will be in the mail next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Fenix pd32 UE should be here by the 27th. Pretty excited.


----------



## KirthGersen

iTP A2 EOS in stainless steel is on the way. I'll just need to decide whether to remove the keychain attachment point.


----------



## KirthGersen

iTP A2 EOS in stainless steel is on the way. I'll just need to decide whether to remove the keychain attachment point.


----------



## robcope

I have two Fenix E25's on the way.


----------



## Redhat703

Malkoff M61W and M61WL + VME head for my SF E2D.


----------



## Glock 22

-M61NLLLL


----------



## Armed Ramble

jamesmtl514 said:


> two postal notices saying I missed the truck by minutes.
> I left to run an errand and came back to see those waiting for me.... so frustrating.


Hopefully the other package is from Scotland!


----------



## Nightrunner

A Sunwayman V10R Ti+ and an HDS Systems Executive 200Lm Clicky!


----------



## Bill S.

EagleTac D25C Clicky with XML.


----------



## Timothybil

Nitecore EA4. Actually, it came today to the Post Office, but I didn't get there to pick it up so will get it tomorrow. (Small rural community, no mail delivery but everyone gets a free PO Box instead.) Can't wait for dark tomorrow night. I think I'll go out in the dark to play with both my new EA4 and my new TM11 (got it a couple of weeks ago.)


----------



## xjasperstudentx

Eagletac D25LC2 Mini can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVService

Bill S. said:


> EagleTac D25C Clicky with XML.



I have a D25C right now with both an XML and XP-G2 heads due to a problem I had when new.
They are fairly different patterns and spread for sure.
Of course I can see where both wold be good for different uses and I am scared now that I will have to by a second D25C to have both in the "Stable"?


----------



## AILL

No joke:

Klarus RS1A, Olight S10 Baton, Roche F12, Palight V60, 4 x Novatac Storm, Amytek Barracuda.

Nice weekend folks.

Andreas


----------



## climberkid

I'd say so!


----------



## Burntrubber87

Ordered an iTP A1 EOS. Started carrying my 6PL/M61 when I lost my beloved workhorse clicky..and the 6P is just too bulky for an EDC..at least for me.


----------



## markr6

Zebralight H600w, two EagleTac 18650's (3400mAh) and Xtar WP2 II. Zebralight and GoingGear are on it - I just ordered earlier today and they already shipped. Both will be here Monday!


----------



## skeeterbait

Nitecore EC25 and batts inbound.


----------



## Johnno

Birthday present for myself:


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

Hoping they meet their Jan 7th ship date... Already picked up 3 EagleTac 3400mAh 18650 cells and a new Nitecore I4 Intellicharger. Can't wait!


----------



## Verndog

NiteCore EC25 and also a EA4 are both in the mail. 

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost. Images even if hosted are far too large, max 800 X 800 Pixes – Thanks Norm*


----------



## GordoJones88

Eagletac TX25C2

Does it count if it is in the mail on the way to the dealer, and then me?


----------



## xjasperstudentx

2 - EagleTac 18650 Batteries
1 - EagleTac RCR123 Battery


----------



## Raiden

jetbeam pa10 and olight s10, I needed a new EDC so Im testing out which is better suited.


----------



## eusty

A little Nitecore SENS CR and an RCR123A for it. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Bill S.

EagleTac D25A2 Clicky XM-L cool white.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

A clip for my Solarforce L2T so it can become my EDC for non-work days :twothumbs

...and I suspect pretty soon I'll have an Olight S10 Baton and 1 or 2 16340's coming :devil:


----------



## Grav

Using some Christmas Amazon gift certificates to buy my first really nice light for edc. Waiting on a Sunwayman V11r. Looks like it's going to be a great edc for me. Can't wait to try it out. And then because of all the time I had to spend on CPF researching lights, I had to learn all about batteries too, so I also have some AW 16340s and an Xtar Wp2 ii charger coming as well.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borealis

Grav said:


> Using some Christmas Amazon gift certificates to buy my first really nice light for edc. Waiting on a Sunwayman V11r. Looks like it's going to be a great edc for me. Can't wait to try it out. And then because of all the time I had to spend on CPF researching lights, I had to learn all about batteries too, so I also have some AW 16340s and an Xtar Wp2 ii charger coming as well.


Nicely done. Have you learned about the tints yet? The only thing better than a V11R is a V11R with a warm high CRI LED (IMHO) .


----------



## grayhighh

3 x Surefire E2e


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Johnno said:


> Birthday present for myself:
> 
> Hoping they meet their Jan 7th ship date... Already picked up 3 EagleTac 3400mAh 18650 cells and a new Nitecore I4 Intellicharger. Can't wait!



Same here early B-DAY present this month. CellGuy givin good deals!! ZL S6330


----------



## TweakMDS

An EN plated Aleph McClicky Mule! No light engine but hopefully a UV one will come soon after


----------



## mikeand

Ordered an EagleTac D25C Ti yesterday and it's in the mail today. Can't wait for it's arrival later this week. It'll be my first Ti light.


----------



## OCD

A Crelant 7G5CS and 7G2CS....

Should be here this week!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

I _finally _got my 10440's and lion charger from DX.com (took EXACTLY 6 weeks, haha. I just assumed it wasn't coming). SO psyched to be able to recharge my only 18650 which lies in my L2T which can be my EDC once my freaking pocket clip arrives! It actually says "delivered" on the tracking my my local Post Office lost it because it's not in my P.O. Box and they can't find it :0( At least it's only a $8 clip and not my EA4 that I ordered or something!


----------



## twl

Malkoff Hound Dog *XML2*


----------



## tonys

A Nitecore MT26


----------



## AmperSand

Hopefully arrives Friday!

If not Monday


----------



## Gauntlet3D

Nitecore charger, 4 bay


----------



## jamesmtl514

Well good thing i don't own an orange light anymore.
That SAK, looks awesome and would fit in nicely beside my soldier and rescue... hew:

Enjoy the nice tool.

As for me, i have a little H*********R in it's way :devil:


----------



## BWX

ZebraLight SC600 MKI..


----------



## kelmo

Titan 1A, E1B, and a SOE M6 holster!


----------



## domx

Jetbeam DDR30  coming Friday special delivery from USA and I'm in the UK.


----------



## domx

As soon as the Zebralight S6330 is available I'll be getting that too. I've asked a couple of suppliers and one in the UK (Flashaholics) should be getting them soon.


----------



## domx

I like it. How is it, the Zebralight S6330 Johnno?


----------



## Badbeams3

Nitecore EC25 neutral white. A few lumen less than my SC600, but more throw, memory and a way cool multi function blue lit camera button. 120 lumen level with 11 hour run time. Nice all around level, missing from my SC600...200 (6 hours) or 65 on the Zebralight. Also the blue light starts to flash at 50% power...good to know where you stand time wise...maybe drop to a lower level to extend the run time.

Tried to order an Eagletac 3400 batt, but out of stock (3100 too) at Going Gear. So that will have to wait.

Next up will likely be an AA (14500) powered light (not sure which one) and then, I am beginning to feel the desire for a multi emitter build up, for the tactical missions I go on (taking the trash down to the end of the driveway, 40 ft. away, twice a week). No idea on which one either...


----------



## SlipKid

I have this coming in, *Sunwayman M11R U2 230 Lumens Ultra-compact Flashlight.*


----------



## sky_lite

New to CPF 
Anyways, I have a Fenix TK35 coming in today.
I can't wait to get off of work!


----------



## Xiotis

On the way is a plastic (resin) caliper to measure size of batteries and other items that could sort circuit if a normal (SS) caliper is used.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Fenix TK75
Crelant 7G9(stole it off ebay for $52 shipped)
NiteCore MT40
JetBeam BA20
XENO F42 V2 XP-G R5($35 shipped)
Solarforce L2N Grey U2 XM-L
FandyFire HD2010
High powered laser from Wallbuys
UltraFire WF-501B
UltraFire WF-502B


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Surefire E2DL and an HDS Clicky 200 from GoingGear. The wait has been painful the last couple of weeks. I keep thinking that "today will be the day" only to be disappointed each time so far. Well, maybe today will be the day.....


----------



## domx

More 18650 batteries.


----------



## kj2

Crelant 7G3CS


----------



## sween1911

Last light I got was my Klarus XT2A through the mail. It hurts bad, it hurts to grab it as my do-it-all light while my Surefires sit giving me the puppy-dog eyes.  They seem to say "Yeah, he's fine for walking around the house. You'll see, when the zombies come, YOU'LL SEE what a real flashlight is for!!!"


----------



## lightliker

Sunwayman T60CS, ordered at HKequipment at 10 januari, shipped quite fast and arrived at the border at 17 januari :thinking:
Now I'm asking myself why it needs so awful long to reach my door, I probably have to pay handling costs for some louzy beaurocrats messing around and letting me wait for money 
HK post is unreachable and HKequipment nor HongKongPost can tell me which transportation company will deliver it to my frontdoor 
well, i'd better get used to drive my car with my eyes closed and trusting I will reach my destination without hitting the fence or other people, it feels the same anyhow :fail:


----------



## tjswarbrick

Just received confirmation: My Tri-XP-G P60 is on the way from MAC!


----------



## msantic

Nitecore MT1C
ZebraLight H502


----------



## Ishango

Sunwayman V11R Mirage. Nice looking camo for a nice light.


----------



## sky_lite

A Sunwayman T40CS that will be coming on Tuesday.


----------



## Creelow

Just received a Nitecore TM15 and more 18650 batts. Got a Turnkey Malkoff MD2 with a M61 219 drop-in inbound.


----------



## lightliker

kj2 said:


> Crelant 7G3CS


Nice!!, just a pity that it is a bit too long compared to the sc600MKII so i'll keep waiting till that one arrives


----------



## aspirina750

Z68, SF Z2, E1E, EDCPlus /IS X60L3 P60 and various Efex IMR batteries.

Cheers


----------



## Badbeams3

Eagletac 3400 mha 18650 cell. Oh yea baby! Going to get me some 60 lumen run time for my awesome EC25W...maybe even 30 hours...5 nights worth of happiness. Just me and my baby...and you fine people here


----------



## buds224

Crelant 7G5CS and 7G3CS. Both from the Xmas Giveaway held by Crelant. Shipped on Jan 7, via Priority Mail, and it has gone from TX, to CA to WA to CA and now back to WA.....still waiting. Thanks USPS! Your service leaves me in awe. :candle:


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

HDS 200 Tactical Clicky will be delivered tomorrow!!!! Oh Yeah Baby!! Just got my MD2 today. Happy B-day to me!!


----------



## infl3xion

-----


----------



## harro

buds224 said:


> Crelant 7G5CS and 7G3CS. Both from the Xmas Giveaway held by Crelant. Shipped on Jan 7, via Priority Mail, and it has gone from TX, to CA to WA to CA and now back to WA.....still waiting. Thanks USPS! Your service leaves me in awe. :candle:



A TerraLUX 140 lm drop-in for my 5D Mag from Batt. Junct., also via USPS. Maybe i should start getting excited about... ohh...say, August..ish.


----------



## AmperSand

Nitecore P25!


----------



## buds224

harro said:


> A TerraLUX 140 lm drop-in for my 5D Mag from Batt. Junct., also via USPS. Maybe i should start getting excited about... ohh...say, August..ish.



I'm hoping you get yours on time. Mine is in a strange loopty loop, all expenses paid trip back and forth between 2 post offices. Hoping my call to their customer service gets it out of that round and round trip. :hairpull:


----------



## johnjr

Got a Powertac X3000 coming, I've heard good thing about it so i'll see for myself.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

My E2DL didn't make it here the first time, so I'm trying again. So someday in shallah on that. And a TK75.


----------



## domx

Two x Illumia-Ti 

18650 batteries


----------



## sky_lite

A Nitecore EA4 Pioneer


----------



## garryt

Niteye MSA 10 is on the way from Austria.


----------



## Lucky Duck

A Malkoff MDC!! Well not quite in the mail...yet! In fact hasn't been released,but as soon as it is my wallet is charged up & ready!!


----------



## lightliker

lightliker said:


> Sunwayman T60CS, ordered at HKequipment at 10 januari, shipped quite fast and arrived at the border at 17 januari :thinking:
> Now I'm asking myself why it needs so awful long to reach my door, I probably have to pay handling costs for some louzy beaurocrats messing around and letting me wait for money
> HK post is unreachable and HKequipment nor HongKongPost can tell me which transportation company will deliver it to my frontdoor
> well, i'd better get used to drive my car with my eyes closed and trusting I will reach my destination without hitting the fence or other people, it feels the same anyhow :fail:



Finally after 3 weeks my light arrived, sweeeeeeeet! , and yes!, I had to pay € 13 handling costs for the dutch post.nl filling in a piece of paper and bringing it to my door, all in just two eeny miny little weeks....
Well, the light is fantastic and pushes out about as much lumens as my Olight SR90, the big difference is that the very compact t60cs has a wide flood and decent throw so perfect for nearby (within max 100 yards really bright!!)
In the weekend maybe a youtube upload if I have the time for it.


----------



## Badbeams3

lightliker said:


> Finally after 3 weeks my light arrived, sweeeeeeeet! , and yes!, I had to pay € 13 handling costs for the dutch post.nl filling in a piece of paper and bringing it to my door, all in just two eeny miny little weeks....
> Well, the light is fantastic and pushes out about as much lumens as my Olight SR90, the big difference is that the very compact t60cs has a wide flood and decent throw so perfect for nearby (within max 100 yards really bright!!)
> In the weekend maybe a youtube upload if I have the time for it.



Man that`s great. A huge relief for you no doubt. And sounds like it`s one bright light too. Hope you are able to get some video up on ytube...I would love to watch it perform...


----------



## Duglite

Dereelight Night Master V2 on its way.... for spotting coyotes between the buildings of our complex. And generally impressing people. Will I be disappointed?


----------



## dparr

I have a UltraFire UF-H2B coming in from Hong Kong.


----------



## wordwalker3

I have a shadow JM 07 with side switch on the way.


----------



## dparr

Well I looked in my mailbox and there was the UltraFire UF-H2B.

It's much smaller than I thought it would be. Great flood too. 

I like it!


----------



## sal415

I have a night master from osts on its way


----------



## Fykantrollet

Probably being packed this moment: 
Nitecore P25, EA1 and Tank007 E09 + 2 NCR-B's, 2 XX-Eneloops and a Nitecore 14500. Everything for under 140 bucks. Great deal!


----------



## Richsvt

Just ordered the ea4 and some more eneloops. Can't wait to see how this works.


----------



## pizza8guy888

I finally gave in on my first boutique ish light, closed my eyes and pressed order on a Prometheus Alpha 5 Ready-Made model. I am super excited. I plan on flame anodizing the titanium pocket clip myself when it arrives.


----------



## burntoshine

HDS - ordered it January 15, 2012 - expecting it any year now.


----------



## anedae

I have a thrunite tn10 coming right now - should be here monday  It'll be my first light in a long time. I had a EagleTac T100C2 MkII, but that broke on me and I threw it away before I knew to send for repair or anything.


----------



## Tennessee Cattleman

I ordered a Surefire EB1 with click switch. I'm looking forward to trying it for myself after seeing so many pro & con opinions.


----------



## Raiden

Nitecore P25 in military gray
ThruNite Saber 1A


----------



## ieslei

Fenix TK22
Eagletac G25C2 MKII U2
Zebralight SC52

Can't wait!


----------



## ObsceneJesster

I am relatively new to this flashlight craze but I do have a decent collection. I am just starting to get more into it. I have been wanting a Flashlight that was capable of being recharged with a Micro USB so today I just ordered the NiteCore P25. I hope it's as nice as the reviews say it is.


----------



## bugi

Nitecore P25 Can´t wait..


----------



## välineurheilija

Fenix LD40 on the way.I wanted a 4AA light and found a good price 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## tmerritt530

I ordered a Fenix PD32 ultimate edition to replace my beat down LD20 Q5. Hopefully I can limp the LD20 along another few days


----------



## harro

buds224 said:


> I'm hoping you get yours on time. Mine is in a strange loopty loop, all expenses paid trip back and forth between 2 post offices. Hoping my call to their customer service gets it out of that round and round trip. :hairpull:



How did you go, buds224 ? My Terralux upgrade showed up today 5/02/13.
I must say, i've never been so excited about receiving a $15 part in the mail before. Now the old Mag is a decent torch!!
Cheers.


----------



## wedlpine

Klarus RS16 and 2 Olight S10 Batons.

Looking forward to trying the rechargeable Klarus.


----------



## BadBulb4U

[h=1]OLIGHT M3X TRITON XM-L2 LED FLASHLIGHT WITH CREE XM-L2 LED 1000 LUMENS. [/h]


----------



## noelty

I just ordered a Nitecore EA4. I've had my eye on it for a few months now...finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## P_A_S_1

HDS Rotary ordered 5 months ago, thinking soon as some of the back orders and being made, hopefully by the end of the month. Malkoff Hound Dog neutral, should be in by the weekend. Have a pair of 18500s on their way for the MD3 body that's coming with it.


----------



## magpullin

Nitecore EA4 from Illumination Supply is on the way! 
Illumination Supply is really impressing me. Fantastic price on this light with the discount and super fast shipping. 
Good job guys....


----------



## Fugu75

Nitecore EC25. 86 euros = 116 $. It ain't cheap to collect flashlights in europe...


----------



## EscapeVelocity

4 Aluminum MOP MagLite Reflectors
1 Aluminum SMO MagLite Reflector
6 Tenergy Centura C Cells
Tenergy TN190 Charger
Energizer Tactical 1AA
3 Sipik SP68 
MagLite 3 watt LED Upgrade Bulb for 3 Cell


----------



## Tixx

Peak Solutions:

1x10180 knurl body
1x10180 shaved body
1x10280 knurl body
1xMule Nichia 219 head
1xNichia 219 head

Olight:

Olight S10 Polished and modded with XPG-R2


----------



## kj2

Still waiting on my Crelant. HKequipment (or the mailman) isn't that fast this time.


----------



## jay_rush

im waiting for a $9 piece of crap (1300 lumen lol) xml light from ebay. out of every light i have searched through this is PERFECT to use as a lantern/mule. its always going to have its reflector off because the led is flush with the top and the sides of the led are sealed in. ultimate flood


----------



## jay_rush

WOW. y dont u get it from ebay? only $54


----------



## jay_rush

Fugu75 said:


> Nitecore EC25. 86 euros = 116 $. It ain't cheap to collect flashlights in europe...


WOW. y dont u get it from ebay? only $54


----------



## jay_rush

that was my first ever light.. and still in my top 5. its awesome, started my odd flash light problem


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Butler Creek #40 Objective Lens Flip Cover for MagLite C & D Cell Flashlights
GE Motion Sensor Night Light
Cooper Motion Motion Sensor Night Light
Satco Emergency Power Failure Flashlight/Night Light
True Green Laser Pen from Deal Extreme


----------



## wedlpine

Olight S80 Baton
Olight i3 - Red
Crelant V11A


----------



## nicvri

Fenix LD12 (also ordered a red filter)
Photon Freedom Micro (with covert nose and yellow light)
SPIband ankle band

Hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow. :huh:

I've ordered the SPIband to see how an ankle band/pouch will be for carrying some spare Eneloops when I don't want to stuff my pockets. Otherwise I'll probably just use it to store my housekeys when hitting the pub.


----------



## Gauntlet3D

Black Shadow Eva 1xAAA

EagleTac D25C Ti

EagleTac D25A Ti


----------



## gradio

Order this evening before diggin into BBQ baby-backs

Jetbeam RTT-01
Nitecore EA4
Olight i1 Stainless (Qty-2)
Su SMAX/Niteco Smart Charger
2 8-packs Eneloop 2000mAh 

I should be good for a month or two - cuz I'll have another short order list by then. Must have more!:devil:

add.... 2-3 day delivery (not 2-3 hours)


----------



## Mar

[h=1]Nitecore P25 "Smilodon"[/h]


----------



## staticx57

L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 Natural 4 mode. Cant wait for my first high CRI light. Currently have an 8k HID and Nitecore MH 25.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZPops

I got tired of waiting for Surefire, so I ordered a XML Aspheric XSearcher this evening!


----------



## bietjiedof

Crelant V11A, V21A, V6CS, 7G2CS, 7G3CS, 7G5CS and 7G6CS.

I'm impressed by what I read about Crelant, so I thought I'd have a look at them for myself. And what I don't like, I can always sell on...


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Quark QTA


----------



## wedlpine

Olight S20 Baton


----------



## Thunderflash

Nitecore EC25 nw
Nitecore TM26
Malkoff Hound Dog Neutral
Malkoff MD2 Camo


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Two Rayovac 10 LED Floating Lanterns


----------



## kmorar556

Fykantrollet said:


> Probably being packed this moment:
> Nitecore P25, EA1 and Tank007 E09 + 2 NCR-B's, 2 XX-Eneloops and a Nitecore 14500. Everything for under 140 bucks. Great deal!



Where did you purchase?


----------



## gsr

Fenix LD12 that I'm hoping to see in a couple of days.


----------



## yearnslow

LX2 and a C2-HA, hopefully. Also my first Surefires! So I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## argleargle

A few 4-18v drivers and a few .8-4.8v drivers to overdrive the crap out of some led stars
Three triple stars: warm white, green, blue
Carclo triple optics
4 minimags to ruin on the lathe or supply multiple heads for an upcoming double-ended light
batteries, of course
"UniqueFire UF-F8," *Am I crazy or does this thing look like the GatLight??* I ordered one.
picatinny rails for my klingon flashlight build


----------



## dillyspam

HDS HiCRI rotary. I have heard that the duct tape has been affixed to the turtle. He is being taught how get here as we speak.
So far it has taken 241 days for the elves on the north pole to learn how to be machinists.


----------



## pwscott

moerush04 said:


> Fenix TK-15 to replace my lost Eagletac T10LC2.
> 
> Oh how I miss my LC2. They are available online now for $33 on a website somewhere.



The TK-15 is awesome though. You'll love it. Waiting on some accessories for mine including an orange traffic directing wand for when I volunteer with our CERT Team.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gradio

Today, shipped & received tracking number (2-5 day delivery).
Jetbeam RTT-01
Nitecore EA4
Olight i1 Stainless (Qty-2)
Su SMAX/Nitecore Smart Charger
2 8-packs Eneloop 2000mAh 

And today started/worked another want list (at work of course) for next order hopefully next month or so. Must have a few more. I thinking its rubbing a few co-workers as now they are asking questions after I told them to throw their flashlights in the garbage can. Looks like 2 of them are are looking what to get now lol.


----------



## Quasar77

A Thrunite Archer 1A.


----------



## kmorar556

Nitecore P25 and a 18650 with a damm button top!!


----------



## kj2

Still waiting on my Crelant :thinking:


----------



## kj2

Guess what came in today,,, my crelant  only now, I'm stuck at work xd


----------



## buds224

7G5CS & 7G3CS from Crelant. Armytek Predator and Nitecore P25. Someone stop me already!!!!!


----------



## ficklampa

I just got a Olight M3X Triton with the XM-L2 led in the mail. I made an unboxing video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz_ov0pXw1E

Also a pair of Nitecore 18650 and their intellicharger v2


----------



## mcbrat

still waiting on a TrustFire TR-Z10 that I want to remove the gold tone plating from...
and a Mac's Knurly EDC Cu


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Vintage Rayovac Sportsman 3D/6D/7D Searchlight


----------



## gradio

Shipped Tues - received today (Thurs) making it 2-days.... wow
Jetbeam RTT-01
Nitecore EA4
Olight i1 Stainless (Qty-2)
Su SMAX/Nitecore Smart Charger
2 8-packs Eneloop 2000mAh


----------



## Ray-o-light

Nitecore TM26


----------



## klmmicro

I just ordered a Shining Beam Mini-S, the 360 lumen version. It is in the post as of this morning...need a simple and small light for work.


----------



## skeeterbait

I just ordered an aspheric Dereelight Xsearcher XM-L U3 with a spare XR-E pill. Also ordered a Butler Creek flip open lens cap and a third party holster for a double 18650 light. Not sure the lens cap and holser are going to work but hoping they will.


----------



## TweakMDS

After about 5 weeks in the mail, I finally received my McGizmo AMC Mule. Customs were so friendly to attach a 33 euro bill to it >_<


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

First-Light Tomahawk MC


----------



## don.gwapo

Just got Zebralight S6330.

Ordered Nitecore EA4 XM-L2.


----------



## Verndog

Ordered my 2nd NiteCore EC25 that I'm using on billet lamps I built, and also the Xtar VP1 charger that was just released. Also 2 more EagleTac 3100 18650's, and 3 Olight 34mm diffuser caps.


----------



## kestrel140

Just ordered my first Nitecore torch, a smilodon from china. Very excited, showing signs of restlessness and trouble sleeping. I must face the fact that these are early signs of flashaholisms.


----------



## wedlpine

Just received my 2 Olight S10 Batons from Hong Kong. Paid $68.00 for the pair with free shipping. On the Envelope was $28.10 worth of stamps. Is the mark-up that great that people can afford to ship for free at these prices?


----------



## PolygonalGuy

Not sure if this is semi custom or semi production but I have a Dark Sucks Alpha Ready Made on the way! I have had lots of Surefire weapons lights of all costs but nothing of the handmade quality. I cant wait! I just dont know which shorty body to get for it...


----------



## pwscott

Fenix TK-22 with Nitecore i2 Intelligent Charger, Fenix ARB-L2 18650 2600mAh Li-ion rechargeable battery and (2) CR123A in a package by Prime from Amazon.


----------



## JCD

2x Surefire Z2
1x Vital Gear FB1 single cell body and tailcap
2x LF lamp assemblies for E series.


----------



## mcbrat

MBI HF copper
Mac's Knurly EDC copper


----------



## bietjiedof

Just unpacked - my Crelant collection. Loving them!


----------



## Cerealand

A custom ss billet lamp made by Verndog.


----------



## Raiden

Getting my first Eagletac D25C2 clicky


----------



## JohnnyBravo

An eBay XML T6 2x18650 Headlamp w/ OP reflector. Gonna load it w/ 2 AW IMRs. I want to experiment w/ bicycling at night w/ it. I hope it's enough firepower...


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

D25A Ti. Don't know why - I really don't need any more lights.


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix TK11! I know it's not the latest model, with the latest and hardest-driven emitter but after thinking about it I preferred the somewhat fewer lumens and shorter throw of the TK11 with a much user-friendly UI than the better overall performance of the TK15 with a head switch!


----------



## kj2

Maxpedition UFBS for my Fenix TK41.


----------



## tolight

Thrunite Saber 1A!


----------



## jph0200

Have a Fenix E15 coming 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## wedlpine

Jetbeam RRT-15 - Clearance from Illumination Supply


----------



## CarpentryHero

I have an old pd20 q5 and Pd30 r2 from cpfmp gg garage sale on the way.
a Nitecore EA4 L2 xml2 from illumination supply shipped out yesterday :thumbsup: 
thrunite Archer should be here early next week.

things that have arrived this week, Nitecore EA4w, P25, Thrunite Neutron 1a, and Sbflashlight's L10 nichia 219 4mode with orange body :twothumbs


----------



## Sparky's Magic

An XP-E2 from Vin.(Wayne) @ 2A. in a smooth reflector. This will rock!


----------



## Ray-o-light

Have a Balder TD-0 showing up soon. Small but bright.


----------



## thedoc007

Nitecore P25, I4 charger v2, and a couple 3100mAh Orbtronic protected cells are all on the way. My collection is growing quickly. Probably be ordering a TM26 within a month or so along with 4 Eagletac 3400mAh cells. Let me know what you think Ray-o-light!


----------



## EscapeVelocity

ADC ADSafe Pocket Resuscitator Mask

Custom C&D Cell MagLite Stainless Steel Bezel with 55mm threads for common filters made for cameras 

Vintage Bright Star 3 D Cell Mine Safety Industrial Orange Flashlight with 3 position switch #2224

Brinkmann Legend LX

Energizer Tactical 1AA 50lm


----------



## nicvri

An XP-G2 D25A clicky.
I see the D25As are popular from some of the posts above.


----------



## Labrador72

TK12 expected to be delivered on Monday. Started looking for a TK10 but just to be sure I wouldn't spend money on flashlights any time soon I've promised myself not to buy any Fenix light that have not been tested and marketed with the ANSI/FL1 standard on the box.
I would never buy a Fenix light with a side switch! I'm only have to tell myself I don't need bigger Fenix lights and I won't need to use my credit card ever again. I've got the bug again: heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## holylight

zb sc600 mk2


----------



## Gothmog

A Xeno Cube V8 with Nichia 219 LED :thumbsup:


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Another Brinkmann Legend LX and another Energizer Tactical 1AA 50lm.

Vintage 80s Bright Star 2224 3D cell Safety Industrial Orange light.

TerraLUX TLE-310M-EX drop in for Maglite C&D cell.


----------



## neutralwhite

same!. just ordered. 
thanks....



holylight said:


> zb sc600 mk2


----------



## Marbouk

Nitecore ea4


----------



## GrooveRite

An L3 L10 N219 4 mode.

What I need next is a super bright single CR123 cell torch....preferably small of course....with multi-level modes and good to decent run times. I've been gone for a few years so I need to catch up, lol! :naughty:


----------



## buds224

Just received tracking info for a very clean 4sevens Quark RGB.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic

A couple of EA4 XM-L2's - I'm excited about this latest nitecore offering and seeing what 950 OTF lumens from 4 AA's looks like. Even with the potential balloon switch issue and the potential lockout issues, it still looks like a cool light. 

The last nitecore purchase I made was an original D10 (Q5?) and an original D10 (Golden Dragon+), both from the second-run (got lucky!). The 1st run having weak threads that broke off completely for some people, IIRC. The D10 GD+, while suffering from the purplies, has the smoothest beam I've ever seen - pure silk.

I thought about selling these, but I have recently reaquainted myself with the D10's and they're still very small and very capable lights. The variable light UI with the shortcuts - still one of the better UI's, IMHO, of course. I will have to find a home for them, somewhere. I've never had any problem with these and they were my EDC for years until the Ti Quarks came along.


----------



## Labrador72

Klarus XT10. I was actually looking for an XT11 but ended buying an XT10 instead as I found it for roughly 25 euros less. I didn't care for the stainless steel bezel and considering I'll be running 18650s the gain in brightness and throw didn't justify the extra cash.


----------



## kelmo

Titan T1A


----------



## e1sbaer

Benchmade 555hg-yel. Got myself an extra jacket so I need an extra blade also


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Oveready bored 6P + A19 (just received!) and it is booyaH!


----------



## Nicrod

Incoming: veleno designs Quantum DD w/blue trits

Promethius Ti pocket clip for 6P but hoping it fits HDS instead. 

4sevens preon2 HCRI black color

Jhanko Ti EX10/11 bezel with 5 slots for trits


----------



## Ezveedub

I only have a Insight UTL M2 weapon light for my HK USP incoming now


----------



## LumenLime

Currently waiting on a cool white Skyray King and 6 3400 mAh Panasonic NCR18650B's.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight i1 in stainless steel.


----------



## msantic

Olight i6
ZebraLight SC52
Sunwayman V20C
Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky


----------



## Paloa

Malkoff wildcat


----------



## Labrador72

TK12 - just a replacement for the one that was in the mail last week.


----------



## LumenLime

I was checking out the clearance section at Illumination Supply and ended up with two more flashlights yesterday:
Niteye TM20
Olight i3 (+ some AAA Eneloops)


----------



## wedlpine

Niteye Eye-30 - Desert Sand Edition
Niteye TF25
Niteye TR20

All clearance items form Illumination Supply!


----------



## Craig K

Surefire E1B 

Malkoff MD2

Box of 12 Surefire 123 batteries.


----------



## njet212

Got Innova XS
5.11 ATAC Plx

AAA lights always catch my attention cause it's very compact and easy to carry.


----------



## thedoc007

Finally ordered the TM26, with 4 Nitecore 2600s bundled. Not the best runtime, maybe, but more than enough, and they were free...can't beat that. Can't wait to unleash that baby! Ordered a Benchmade Barrage Tanto and an SOG Flash II Tanto, both TiNi coated. Whichever I like better is going to be the official companion knife to the new TM26...


----------



## Richsvt

V11R Mirage


----------



## Shilohdc

Eagletac D25LC2
12 Pack SureFire CR123


----------



## Nutdip

Just ordered a Mac's Customs XM-L EDC in Titanium with clip and no crenelations or glowy stuff. (like the older look better)
Hope it looks something like this:






Have a Sunwayman V10R Ti + with extender (I guess that's the plus?) on the way. 





I've had a Titanium fettish ever since I clicked on the "show us your ti" threads...

I'm now a broke man with a Titanium fettish. :duh2:


----------



## msantic

Nitecore EA4 Cree XM-L U2


----------



## rayman

If got a Thrunite Archer 1A incoming which I'll be mainly using at work and then there will be a Olight i1 SS in the mail, as my EDC pocket rocket .

rayman


----------



## ColdZero

Ive got coming...

1 x Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky XM-L (Neutral White)
2 x Eagletac 18650 3.7 Volt Li-ion 3400 mAh
1 x Nitecore i4 Intellicharger


I hope to have made a good choice as its my first light that uses 18650`s....


----------



## BeastFlashlight

I have the Thrunite TN30 XM-L2 3,600 coming. If anybody cares about this light 'hkequipment' ebay seller has them for $240, that was the best price i was able to find


----------



## appliancejunk

Fenix LD12 G2


----------



## e1sbaer

Benchmade mini griptilian 556. I was missing a thumbstud model.


----------



## kbuzbee

appliancejunk said:


> Fenix LD12 G2



Me too. Should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to it.

Ken


----------



## thedoc007

Eagletac G25C2 Mk II, Klarus RS11, 2 Eagletac 3400 mAh cells, and one Xtar 3400 mAh cell. Waiting for the Benchmade Barrage tanto TiNi combo edge to be back in stock, checked several sites and it is backordered in all of them.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Stainless Steel Trustfire Mini-01 XM-L T6 and 2 AW IMR 16340's to power my new little pocket rocket!!!

It's be my new keychain light, replacing my iTP A3 EOS Upgraded with a 10400 which is already about 200 lumens in a tiny package but the Mini will be 600ish otf lumens in a _slightly _larger package :twothumbs


----------



## GG_Blaisdell

Some GITD O Rings and a vintage beater round 6P. This hobby is costing me $$$!


----------



## JCD

Surefire G2 and Streamlight Night Com. It will be my first G-series Surefire, and my first ever Streamlight.

I had an application set to automatically snipe a low-ball bid, and actually won.


----------



## eightballrj

Pretty pumped, just put an order through for a TM26. First time business with illumination supply because of their awesome battery and charger combo. I hated not to buy it from Marshall at goinggear but this was too good to pass up. Who'd a thunk it that ill be keeping a 3500 lumen monster in my car 24/7 as backup to my EYE10 TIC! Two awesomely engineered lights!


----------



## BadBulb4U

*Another Olight coming in the mail*

I just ordered another Olight flashlight. This one is the M22 Warrior Cree XM-L2 950 Lumen version. I also ordered more EagleTac protected 18650 3400 mAh batteries. I think I should move to Alaska when the Sun doesn't shine, just so I can use all my flashlights 24/7.


----------



## buds224

*Re: Another Olight coming in the mail*

Waiting for Fenix NW30.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

*Re: Another Olight coming in the mail*

Now I got a Nitecore TM26 on the way along with a modified Thrunite TN31mb. Flood BEAST meet throw BEAST!!!


----------



## kj2

Fenix NW20


----------



## whateatsrabbits

TnC ultra-lux in stainless steel.


----------



## jimmyt1977

Have a McGizmo Makai 6V XM-L and some AW 16340's on the way. Trying to talk myself out of buying either a Nitecore TM26 or Fenix RC40.


----------



## grayhighh

Malkoff MD2 and M61L


----------



## Nicola

*Zebralight SC600 Mk II *


----------



## scsmith

Thrunite Scorpion V3, a couple 18650s, a couple RCR123s, and a Nitecore i2 charger. Trying to resist getting a Nitecore TM11 Neutral because a local retailer has them on special for $142.


----------



## ModernMan

New to the hobby and out of control. Inbound:
Malkoff XM-L Houndog
Zebralight SC600 MKII
McGizmo Haiku XM-L
Veleno Designs Quantum Ti

Help me stop!!


----------



## BeastFlashlight

ModernMan said:


> New to the hobby and out of control. Inbound:
> Malkoff XM-L Houndog
> Zebralight SC600 MKII
> McGizmo Haiku XM-L
> Veleno Designs Quantum Ti
> 
> Help me stop!!



Haha me too


----------



## sven-AA

Just some EDC stuff..

Fenix E05
Opinel No. 06
Leatherman Micra


----------



## bthrel

Nitecore EA8W, should be here Friday


----------



## sbbsga

A Turnkey Nichia Malkoff from Illumination Supply and a Fenix E01 that I won in a customer survey. :twothumbs


----------



## Ishango

I received myOlight M20 Warrior Premium R2 (250 lumens) light today. It was on sale and even though somewhat older still a respectable light. I sold my old Fenix L1T-V2.0 and bought this to take it's place instead, so for me it is a great update (I love the 2xCR123A or 18650 format).


----------



## kj2

HL30 that I won in Fenix survey


----------



## sbbsga

kj2 said:


> HL30 that I won in Fenix survey



So that was you! The only Dutch in the whole list. Congratulations man!

Anyway, I have a few PowerPac Moonshine Glow caddies on the way.


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> HL30 that I won in Fenix survey



I already saw your name on the prize winners list  Congrats! I won last years survey's LD10. Great to see another flashaholic on the winners list.


----------



## kj2

sbbsga said:


> So that was you! The only Dutch in the whole list. Congratulations man!
> 
> Anyway, I have a few PowerPac Moonshine Glow caddies on the way.



There is another Dutch man  he won a E01.


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> I already saw your name on the prize winners list  Congrats! I won last years survey's LD10. Great to see another flashaholic on the winners list.



Nice  - Funny thing, now I'll have 2 HL30's  did a Dutch review on the HL30.


----------



## wedlpine

Niteye EYE30 in black
Nitecore P25 Smilodon


----------



## neutralwhite

PD32 G2.


----------



## sbbsga

Streamlight Night Com UV C4. I decided to make it my first Streamlight because of the dual wavelength UV LED's. Will get a protected 16650 for it later. 



kj2 said:


> There is another Dutch man  he won a E01.


Oops! I missed that. I won an E01 too. I didn't even expect my survey to be submitted at all, let alone win anything because my browser crashed at the time of submission.


----------



## dtsoll

Just received:
1. Sunwayman C10R
2.Foursevens ML-X
3. Foursevens MA
Just delivered and waiting for me at work is a Zebralight SC52. Been out of the loop for a while so it's been quite
a treat so far. I expect the SC52 will not disappoint either. Good to be back!!!


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the SolarForce M6 XM-L U2. I like the format and it will be my first SolarForce. Looking forward to check out a new brand for a change.


----------



## Raiden

FourSevens Preon2 XPG-G2 in red. I just want it to match my Snap-on tools at work.


----------



## Teamscream

SeaRay King and 4 18650's


----------



## bwall85

Malkoff Neutral Wildcat
Malkoff MDC AA HABlack


----------



## lightcycle1

2 Olight i3s'. 1 red, 1 black.
Needed a good keychain light and I ordered an extra for my GF for her purse.
I was impressed with these after doing a bit of reading. Pretty good punch for a 25$ AAA light.

Now I have to get some AAA Eneloops. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cerealand

Malkoff 'Neutral' Wildcat head. I wanted one with a non-cool white tint.


----------



## myates3

I just picked up:

Olight S20
Olight M22 Warrior
Olight SR95S UT
Olight S10 Ti
Sunwayman R01A

All from the fine folks at http://www.goinggear.com Always a good time to be had when you can pick up in person.

Mike


----------



## wedlpine

SkyRay King
Klarus XT11


----------



## franzdom

MBI-HF
Quantum Ti
JHanko


----------



## kj2

Olight M22


----------



## Ishango

I'm still waiting for my SolarForce M6 and in the meantime ordered the Thrunite Archer 1A. The latter is supposed to fill up my single AA collection since I cleared a lot of older (less used and less bright) single AA lights lately creating a gap.


----------



## joelbnyc

Preon P0 updated version

Processed through USPS Sort Facility March 21, 2013, 2:18 am BROOKLYN, NY 11256 
Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility March 19, 2013, 12:06 am VICKSBURG, MI 49097 

Next up on my list:
1. Klarus MiX5 SS
2. Quantum DD/D2
3. Peak Eiger 10180/10280
4. MBI HF/HFR
5. Zebralight SC52
6. Eagletac D25LC2 XML2, Eagletac TX25C2 XML2, Zebralight SC600 MK2, or Fenix PD32 UE

CPF should add a 'like' option, I like a lot of these posts...


----------



## wedlpine

Nitecore EC2

Nitecore has a lot of nice lights that I want.


----------



## sassaquin

A nice bright red HF-R Nichia 219 left Japan a few days ago and as long as Customs plays nice, it should be in my mailbox by the first week in April. :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

Got two Olight i3s (XP-G2) arriving in a couple days. Also a Nite Ize Spotlit; figured this may be nice for the dog when I take him camping/backpacking. I bet I'll never use it, but for $5 I want to check it out.


----------



## franzdom

Quantum Ti just showed up


----------



## AbnInfantry

Nitecore EA8
Sky Ray King


----------



## peterscm

Nitecore EA8W from FastTech.


----------



## blackFFM

Olight i3s
Quantum Ti (Nichia 219)
Eagletac D25C Clicky Ti XP-G2
Eagletac D25A Clicky Ti XM-L NW


----------



## jimmyt1977

McGizmo Sundrop and Mclux III Ti-PD. Also have a Malkoff Neutral Wildcat with MD4 body coming


----------



## aaronhome27

woohoo just got my NB XP-G2 3 mode and XM-L2 5 mode drop ins in the mail today. Mr postman still has a few new 18350 cells and some lego light accessories to drop off as well as a new Niteye EYE10 TiC. I REALLY hate this waiting game!


----------



## diesel79

HDS HCRI clicky on order and a McGizmo HCRI Haiku on the way.


----------



## PANGES

EagleTac D25C clicky XML2. mmMMMmmm


----------



## DellSuperman

Malkoff M61WL, 5 XP-G2, 20mm base for 3 Leds & fitting optics.. All from illumination supplies. 
Guess I'll be pretty busy once this mail reaches me. 

And i finally took the plunge to get a Malkoff drop-in after reading so much about them. 

JonK

Sent from my Awesome phone from somewhere in the mountains


----------



## AbnInfantry

ThruNite TN30
Niteye EYE10


----------



## flashlight chronic

I just placed an order for a Surefire G3 body from Oveready (last one in stock), since I already have an extra tailcap and head.


----------



## 85coke

2x Blue Xeno E03 with Nichia 219
Black Xeno E03 with Neutral XM-L2

I wanted some inexpensive lights to place around the house, and have been happy with the other 2 E03s I've owned.


----------



## Slazmo

EA4 - Amazon for $68... Purchased a Eneloop charger and extra batteries and just realised that I purchased 6 AAA's and not 8 that I need for my LL MT7...:shakehead


----------



## Slazmo

EA4 - Amazon for $68... Purchased a Eneloop charger and extra batteries and just realised that I purchased 6 AAA's and not 8 that I need for my LL MT7...


----------



## Sgt. LED

1 x Quark Tactical QT2L-X Gen2 
I needed 1 lumen for 600 hours. Not really

One snag is that I would of gotten it yesterday if they had shipped it by FedEx like I paid for..... Now I gotta wait 3 more days.
I do wonder if I'll get that $ back

EDIT..... Shipping charges were refunded. Good deal


----------



## Turtles

I've got lots of goodies on the way. One each Eagletac D25C and D25LC2 Clickies with the new CoolWhite XM-L2 U2 LED. Took advantage of the awesome Easter Hop discount at Light Junction. Along with them I ordered four 3400 mAh Eagletac 18650s and four of the Eagletac 16340s. Also ordered from Battery Station the Pelican 1010 case with the 15 CR123A batteries. And from Lighthound some NyoGel and some battery holders and stuff.


----------



## kj2

Still waiting on the Olight M22. Was hoping it would arrive last Friday. Now with Easter, it probably come next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Gravediggaz

EagleTac D25LC2 XP-G....heard some much great things about this....it will be my new EDC.....also got recharger and batteries to go with it


----------



## scsmith

There should be an Surefire M3 head in the mail somewhere, and maybe a little group of lights I bought in the marketplace. 

After the postal holiday today, way too much: 

First, there's an 18mm bored, blue Ti Cerakoted, C2 host; and Megafive (FiveMega?) SS 18350 E-Series body / VME head / M31 219 lego that were also purchased in the market place. 

After that there's another C2 HA that's supposed to be pristine, that I bought on eBay tonight for $85 shipped because no one else bid on it, and I was good with the opening price. There's also a Surefire M961 weapon light with SW02 in an ARMS throw lever mount from another eBay seller. 

Then there's the stuff from Oveready: Various IMR batteries, a few switch boots, an empty diamondback delrin tailcap for one project, and a gray HA Al diamondback tailcap with ZeroRes twisty for the 18mm bored C2 HA body and HA Cryos bezel I'd already purchased from Oveready. 

Last there's one P60 drop-in that vinhnguyen54 is building me; plus Nailbender is building me couple D36 drop-ins and a couple more P60/D26 drop-ins. 

I needed to do this so I could list out everything for myself. :eeksign:


----------



## kj2

Klarus P1C. My first single CR123 light.


----------



## Tana

Malkoff MDC BK HA CR123
Malkoff MDC BK HA AA

:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBravo

After exhaustive research and contemplation, I ordered the original SureFire Fury 2 mode. I thought about other Fury models along w/ the whole G2/6P series. I DO like the low first, then high mode UI; as well as the housing/form factor. I ordered from B/J on March 21st, but it's on back order...


----------



## Bumble

in the post at the moment... thrunite ti2 xp-g2 (pink) for the wife... niteye eye 10... jetbeam rrt-01... and a trustfire mini 02 (i know i know lol)


----------



## Bumble

kj2 said:


> Klarus P1C. My first single CR123 light.



it wont be your last single cr123 light


----------



## markr6

I'm now addicted to Nichia 219 emitters after trying an L10. I have a Xeno E03 - Nichia 219 coming this week.


----------



## franzdom

MBI-HF titanium and Fred Mokuti on the way


----------



## mcdonap

An Eagle Tac D25C Clicky with the new CoolWhite XM-L2 U2 LED, and a couple Eagle Tac RCR123A's. (Also took advantage of the Light Junction promo.)


----------



## kj2

Bumble said:


> it wont be your last single cr123 light



I don't know, those CR123 batts are expensive. I prefer using 18650 or AA batteries.


----------



## mcbrat

kj2 said:


> I don't know, those CR123 batts are expensive. I prefer using 18650 or AA batteries.



sometimes not... this past weekend I was at a "salvage grocery store" that sells damaged boxes, etc... from grocery stores. never know what they'll have, however this time there was a CR223 battery pack, which I got for $0.50  and dis-assembled it into 2 very cheap 123's


----------



## scsmith

> I don't know, those CR123 batts are expensive. I prefer using 18650 or AA batteries.


You could always get LFP chemistry RCR123 batteries.


----------



## nbp

Ti Aeon Mk. II


----------



## joelbnyc

Veleno Quantum D2
L3 Illumination L10 w/ Nichia 219


----------



## GG_Blaisdell

I received my M61 and it is wonderful in my 6P. Now I'm waiting on a KSF Adirondack sheath to hold my ESEE Izula II and hopefully either my 6P or the E1D. I'll have to see how much I can stretch the leather.


----------



## ricsmty

4Sevens Preon 2 from Optics Planet. High Hopes, My first from 4Sevens.


----------



## Bill S.

EagleTac D25C Clicky Cool White XM-L2 U2. Used the Lightjunction Easter Promo.

Update: Just got it. Really fast service. I'm liking the new black pocket clip. Will compare LED performance with my previous D25C with XM-L U2 when it gets dark.


----------



## AZPops

You guys are killing me! Oh n' franzdom, WOW, just WOW!

Anonymuos


----------



## sassaquin

Ti Aeon Mk. II
Quantum Ti with custom blue splash anodizing


----------



## harro

Something from 'CN Quality Goods' that they describe as follows. Oh sorry, its a 2 x 18650 thrower with smo reflector and an XML T6 and a not boastful output of 850 lumens. Now the quote; ' THE BUILD QUALITY OF THIS FLASHLIGHT IS EXCELLENT. THE BEAM IS PERFECT. WE HIGHLY RECCOMEND THIS FLASHLIGHT ' !!!!!!! How could you not own something that is perfect? Ohh well, for $52.00 i'll soon find out.......


----------



## ozdavo

Still waiting patiently in Australia for my 2 Hexbright Flex's pledged for through Kickstarter back in the first half of 2011... Apparently not long now! 


Sent from my iThingy using Tapatalk


----------



## kriptikracing

Just bought my first high-end flashlights...moving from a minimag. I got coming an Eagletac G25C2 MKII and a Fenix TK22....oh and 3400 eagletac 18650 batteries and charger. woohoo...I can't wait!


----------



## AZPops

HDS Systems HCRI Rotary on it's way from Alabama! You guys are still killing me!


----------



## wedlpine

Nitecore SENS Mini


----------



## mcbrat

Copper AAA clicky!


----------



## nohcho

Tk15, ld01, swm t20cs


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Kerberos Kenji 5.6A Quad XP-G2 Neutral :santa:

Want to try pushing near 2,000 lumens with the SureFire C2.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight SR50
Olight S65 Baton
Nitecore EA4 L2


----------



## leon63

TK75, G25C2, WF-008 and a bunch of drivers and emitters. Monday can't come sooner


----------



## kj2

Klarus P1C


----------



## LanWolf

My first Fenix, an E11, fresh 2013 model. Haven't seen it here in the Netherlands yet.


----------



## h2oflyer

SX25A6 L2.

A dozen L91's waiting (me too)...that's 4 hrs of 1050 lumen turbo time !

Walter


----------



## TobyZiegler

Nitecore EC1 from Fasttech,
a red filter for the EC1,
and a couple of 18650s for my Ultrafire C8.


----------



## kj2

Xtar VP1 charger


----------



## LumensMaximus

Sunwayman V11R Mirage...


----------



## Cerealand

Mac Orange XM-L 18350


----------



## LuxClark

G25C2 Mk II ... you people have sucked me into a new addiction! :thumbsup:


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Surefire T1A and EB1T


----------



## moshow9

Cerealand said:


> Mac Orange XM-L 18350


That was a nice pickup. :thumbsup:


I have a TnC SS Ultra-Lux on the way and hope to have it stonewashed in the upcoming couple of weeks.


----------



## kj2

Mailman just arrived with my XTAR VP1 charger  and a Eagletac 16340 battery.


----------



## kriptikracing

Damn I just got into the flashlight world last week and I already have my 3rd flashlight coming...what the heck is going on!? hahaha! I've got coming an Olight i3S...a black one for me and a red for the wifey.


----------



## JMC1

This is all very new to me, just ordered a LX2 LumaMax. I’m hoping it works out for an EDC..


----------



## Groundblast

Just got my first real light in a trade on bladeforums! It's a Olight m20 Titanium. I can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## LanWolf

Well my Fenix E11 is barely there, and i just ordered me a Fenix LD12G2 .


----------



## msim

Standoff tailcap from Ronac along with a Cryos M2 bezel ring
Bored 6P body from Fivemega
A couple Z41 tailcaps from Autogyro on CPFMP
4 18650 3100mah batteries from Orbtronic

It all can't get here soon enough!

Edit: And a Cottonpickers USB charger!


----------



## yearnslow

LX2, C2L P60L, XPG2 drop-in with OP reflector, holster for LX2, 24 CR123's.


----------



## Karl May

SF 6PXB pro...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Trouble!


----------



## BenChiew

McGizmo Lunasol 27.


----------



## dajab77

Sunwayman Mr Elfin.


----------



## MCorbin

Thrunite Scorpion inbound


----------



## BWX

Zebralight SC600 MKII


----------



## joelbnyc

Nothing! Finally! He he 

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## wedlpine

Klarus RS1A
Klarus XT30


----------



## tallyram

Eagletac D25LC2 XP-G2 with 2.0 amp driver. 

Eagletac 3400 18650 x2.


----------



## jimmyt1977

A Jeff Hanko 3D D10. More titanium goodness!


----------



## nyc71

I'm new to this forum & my eyes are tired of reading so much info. I lost again my second Protac 2L so I have a Fenix PD32 & an E01 plus extra 123 batteries.


----------



## kj2

Fenix HL10


----------



## mattheww50

Supbeam X40


----------



## markr6

Another L3 Illumination L10 Nichia and two of the new clips to fit them


----------



## b-gin

Sanyo Eneloop batteries: 2 sets each 4pk AAs of 1900 and 2400 mAh. Their for my Zebralights, H51 (old), SC52 (new), and iTP C7?


----------



## AmperSand

Zebralight sc600 mkii


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman R10A
My first SWM, yeah!


----------



## wedlpine

Olight i6 Paladin
Xeno E03


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Bored 6P


----------



## stevo250

Nitecore TM26 and ten keeppower 3400 

Sent from my SGH-I727R


----------



## Greenbean

* :naughty:
Leef bodies...*


----------



## GotDogs

_* P2X Fury Dual Mode, Olight M22 with silver bezel.*_


----------



## Greenbean

GotDogs said:


> _* P2X Fury Dual Mode, *_



*I got mine last night bro, 

LOVE IT!!!!!*


----------



## GotDogs

Greenbean said:


> *I got mine last night bro,
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!*


 Gonna be here tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Greenbean

*M6 with some extras.....*


----------



## AZPops

You guys are Killing ME!


----------



## mcbrat

Yeah. Not the thread to follow if you have a problem. Nothing but enablers here


----------



## bkb

Ti2 blue for the wife because she likes my gold edc ti. Coming from china, slowwww. Got my D25a clicky yesterday, still learning the interface.


----------



## Omenwolf

A little peaved, I just got a Crelant V11a only come to find out they released the xm-l2 a couple days ago. 
But I just ordered a Eagletac P20C2 XM-L2 and some more rcr123a and a cheapo universal charging cradle that I'm going to hack up and make a universal cradle that I can plug into my good expensive RC battery charger that charges everything.


----------



## vicv

4x imr18350, genuine IMAX b6, power supply, lumens factory eo9,imr9l, d36 mini turbo head, DX 10w 3.7v assembly, DX 15w 7.4v assembly, 10x 18650 battery cases, 4x (2x aa to d adaptors), 18650 battery holders with wire leads for cradles, and last but not least since this is the led section a solarforce m3 XML head


----------



## 2.FOH.

Apex S1 XP-G R5

Cheap @ $15.00 & a 'claimed' 170 lumens with a 10440 (we shall see about that).

_*image removed by Greta - please read rules regarding hotlinking._



1st post BTW. 
Outstanding information on this forum. Kudos all around.


----------



## Omenwolf

vicv said:


> 4x imr18350, genuine IMAX b6, power supply, lumens factory eo9,imr9l, d36 mini turbo head, DX 10w 3.7v assembly, DX 15w 7.4v assembly, 10x 18650 battery cases, 4x (2x aa to d adaptors), 18650 battery holders with wire leads for cradles, and last but not least since this is the led section a solarforce m3 XML head


Vic where did you find the cradles, IMAX b6 is a great charger. I looked everywhere for cradles and couldn't find any?


----------



## vicv

Type in 18650 battery holder in eBay and there's 100's of pages of them


----------



## Risky

SureFire C2 - Custom Bored HA/ McClicky Black MED press Tail switch from Oveready
EDCPlus/IS X60L3 Triple Nichia 219 Neutral White LED P60 Dropin from EDC Plus

I really hope this is a good combination because I'm kind of having buyers remorse instead of getting a Fenix TK75.


----------



## kj2

Big brother just arrived 

further waiting on; Fenix HL10, Fenix HL30 that I won in the survey, Sunwayman R10a


----------



## Minhthien

Fenix TK75 and PD32UE


----------



## fredted40x

D25C with the xm-l2 U2 led. 

Can't wait. Coming from The USA so will take ages


----------



## sdr

Armytek Predator v.2 XP-G2 with Gold Crenelated Bezel

Shipped 4/22 from Forshan, China via FedEx


----------



## joelbnyc

Shipped from China today, the newly-updated DQG Tiny IV world's smallest 1xAAA light, with XPG2 Neutral White, from cnqualitygoods.

And cheer up fredted, the D25 series with XM-L2 is worth the wait! Been edc-ing my D25LC2 for abt a month. XML2 is powerful.

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## david57strat

JetBeam RRT-1 XP-E R2 w/ smooth reflector. Anxiously awaiting its arrival...


----------



## morter

* EagleTac TX25C2 CREE XM-L2 U2 1180 LED, but it may take a couple of weeks till they get their next shipment in. *


----------



## fredted40x

joelbnyc said:


> And cheer up fredted, the D25 series with XM-L2 is worth the wait! Been edc-ing my D25LC2 for abt a month. XML2 is powerful.
> 
> Sent from Winterfell using a Raven



Too impatient though. Have been known to drive many miles to save waiting 2 days for delivery.

New batteries for the D25C and M20 warrior waiting at the post office for me today.


----------



## Bumble

in the post at the moment.. a thrunite Ti2 xp-g2 (a spare)... an OLIGHT i3S EOS Cree XP-G2.. an olight s20 baton... and a DQG 18650 flashlight.


----------



## Changchung

My first TI light... A small DQG AAA CW... Great costumer service from Ric... I cant wait...


----------



## Slazmo

another 2 - X1DM-GT's...


----------



## AFireInside

Too many, just had 2x Solarforce L2M's an L2N and a M3 head arrive yesterday. Have a Crelant 7G6CS U3 and 7G5CS U3, a Sky Ray King and a Fenix TK75 all on their way as well as 14x Panasonic 3100 18650's. Already considering moving on the SRK and getting either A Terminator or TM26 as i'm thinking i won't use it over the TK75


----------



## BadBulb4U

*Incoming - Another Olight product*

*I seem to be liking Olight products more and more. I just ordered an Olight i3S LED Flashlight in GOLD. Can't wait to compare the 80 Lumen Cree XP-G2 LED to my other AAA lights. *:thumbsup:


----------



## sdr

*Re: Incoming - Another Olight product*

My Armytek Predator is no longer in the mail. It's in my hand! Which is amazing since I just ordered it last Friday afternoon and it didn't leave China until Monday morning! It arrived at 9:50am this morning--Wednesday--California time via FedEx! Folks, this was free shipping compliments of Armytek. We're talking a mere 48 hours from the time it left the facility in Foshan, China until it was at my door in Sierra Madre, California. That, my friends, is AMAZING! But then of course, so is the flashlight--OMG!--It is beautiful! (See 2 Quick Pics below)

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c267/sweetdaddyroses/P1140749_zps8af6aaf8.jpg

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c267/sweetdaddyroses/P1140743_zpsc5d95879.jpg

And then, arriving only minutes behind via USPS, two new Orbtronic 18650 3.7V 3100mAh batteries arrived in my mailbox. They each arrived @ 3.63V and are currently getting pumped up on the charger! I gave the Predator a test drive with a Trustfire 2600mAh 18650 and it worked flawlessly. Now I feel like a Vampire awaiting the sundown, and a fully charged 3100mAh 18650, to embrace the darkness with my new Armytek Predator! *Insert Wolf Howl*


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## lightmyfire13

Eagletac GX25A3 from illumination gear in the US cant seem to find it in the uk at the moment , see how it compares to my ea4....cannae wait

...

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jds1

PD32 UE.

Jeff


----------



## T-roc87

I have another nitecore ea4w coming in the mail! This one though is going to be my test subject :devil:


----------



## rpm00

Two L3 Illumination L10s. One white and one orange with Nichia 219. Also a Lumintop Worm II in blue.


----------



## akula88

My Black KL4 for my SF head collections, my first Nailbender P60 XP-G2 drop-in, plus a few chinese cheap lights.


----------



## AFireInside

AFireInside said:


> Too many, just had 2x Solarforce L2M's an L2N and a M3 head arrive yesterday. Have a Crelant 7G6CS U3 and 7G5CS U3, a Sky Ray King and a Fenix TK75 all on their way as well as 14x Panasonic 3100 18650's. Already considering moving on the SRK and getting either A Terminator or TM26 as i'm thinking i won't use it over the TK75



Forgot to list an Olight i3s and a Xeno E03

Terminator U3 been added to the incoming list as well as the Nitecore EA4, think I have a problem...


----------



## Gun

I've got a 30mW 532nm Laser Module (Over-spec), along with a heatsink, wall adapter and safety goggles getting shipped to me :devil:

I'm also planning on ordering my SkyRay King Gold either this week or next week.


----------



## kj2

Just came in  nice little headlight, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## crazyglockman

Just arrived ThruNite TN 30 XML L2, 3 18650 batteries & Jetbeam Intellicharger i4 Pro. 
First time ordering from ThruNite excellent experience.


----------



## msim

RPM Tailcap (very excited about!) and a new drop in from Vinh (XP-G2 Neutral 3a)... as soon as they are back in stock I'll be picking up a ZeroRez shorty from Oveready so I can make a tiny, twisty P60 host.


----------



## 5001craig

Foursevens Quark Pro QP2A and a Malkoff Wildcat/MD4. Oh, and three more AW 1860 3400 mAh's...


----------



## Mike9028

Fenix RC40


----------



## Sentinel Six

Maratac AAA Rev 2 in polished stainless.


----------



## wedlpine

Niwalker 750N1


----------



## miknoypinoy

I gots me a couple solarforce l2p's coming in. An XML U2 and xpg r5. Some ss blings to go with them. This is a great forum. Plenty of ideas for what to blow my hard earned pay on lol. 


I'm not afraid. . . YOU WILL BE. . . YOU WILL BE. . . 
mike g


----------



## Ishango

I've ordered a Surefire 6PX Pro. This will be my first Surefire light. According to the reviews this seems to be a nice lower priced light from them. I'm very much interested in this light and hope it shows the SF build quality.


----------



## DellSuperman

Ishango said:


> I've ordered a Surefire 6PX Pro. This will be my first Surefire light. According to the reviews this seems to be a nice lower priced light from them. I'm very much interested in this light and hope it shows the SF build quality.



Yeah, this 6PX & the G2X are the lower priced Surefire. But they still rock, nonetheless... 

For me, i have a Malkoff M61 219 coming. 
Can't wait! 

- JonK


----------



## AmperSand

Blue Xeno e03 nichia 219!


----------



## wasteoid

Nichia tnt triple and a single tower.

c


----------



## Bentbylumens

Foursevens Quark Turbo QB2L-X, with the first gen xm-l (on sale from goinggear now that the xm-l2's are all over). Been wanting a turbo for a while and cant resist a sale to save my life. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnjr

[h=1][/h][h=1]EagleTac P20C2 XM-L2 coming and i'm pretty excited about this one, The EagleTac brand seems to be some of the best I have![/h]


----------



## night_runner

Just getting into the hobby, ordered a Nitecore EA4W on the weekend and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival. :thumbsup:


----------



## lightmyfire13

Armytek Predator xp-g2 v2.5 & Viking v2.5 xm-l2 fpr a superb delivered price of £80 !!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cinder

Olight M10 Maverick! XML-L2 5/80/350 lu modes in a 1x CR123 battery. Other than a few Youtube vids, I wish there were more reviews for this light out there. Oh well, it's quite new so that's to be expected.


----------



## fredted40x

Nightcore TM26!

Totally more lumens than I would probably ever need but it's so cooool.


----------



## Risky

Cryos Cooling bezel with black steel smooth bezel. :devil:


----------



## kriptikracing

Eagletac D25c clicky on its way...woohoo!


----------



## kj2

My Sunwayman R10A just arrived  together with my first zero tolerance knife


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a PALight Survival light. I read about it for a while around here and had it on my wishlist for quite a while. I currently don't have any 9V battery lights and like to add this one to my collection to enable easy switching to a different battery type if it would be necessary at any time. It also seems like a nice travel night light for my daughter if needed with the rubber body.


----------



## srmd22

Nitecore TM26 and Zebra SC600 MKII. And a bunch of 18650s.


----------



## srmd22

Ishango said:


> I ordered a PALight Survival light. I read about it for a while around here and had it on my wishlist for quite a while. I currently don't have any 9V battery lights and like to add this one to my collection to enable easy switching to a different battery type if it would be necessary at any time. It also seems like a nice travel night light for my daughter if needed with the rubber body.



I've had one of these things I got about 8 years ago. Still good as new. It does sort of eat up the 9v batts though, due to the stand-by moonlight feature.


----------



## kj2

Eagletac GX25A3. Got it cheap 
My last light for now. Won't be needing much flashlights during summer


----------



## wedlpine

ArmyTek Predator
Niteye TF40


----------



## Tuna

Surefire E2d Ultra


----------



## tallyram

Olight S10
Nyogel


----------



## morter

ZebraLight SC600 MKII 900 Lumen


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Tuna said:


> Surefire E2d Ultra



How?


----------



## wedlpine

Olight M3X
Nitecore Intellicharge i4
Nitecore Intellicharge i2


----------



## Tuna

Your Amazon.com order of "SureFire E2D Defender Ultra..." has shipped!


----------



## lowellSD

Nitecore p25 w/ some 3100 panny lithiums. 
EA4W.
mch-9000 battery charger. 
Eneloop xx batteries.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Nitecore EA8 coming!

now I have to find an E2D Ultra....


----------



## ormandj

Eagletac G25C2 MKII (xm-l2 t6 neutral) and 8x NCR18650PD welded button top batteries. This is to replace my Fenix LD20 (oldest version). Should be a nice step up!


----------



## Fiskar

Sunwayman T21C just arrived, love the built in charger, real neat. Can charge up my 18650s for the C20C I have as well.


----------



## rpm00

Maratac AAA and EagleTac D25LC2 on order!!


----------



## DHart

• Sunwayman V11R XM-L LED NEUTRAL
• EagleTac D25A Clicky XM-L LED NEUTRAL TITANIUM
• EagleTac D25A Clicky XP-G2 R4 NEUTRAL BLACK


----------



## wedlpine

iTP A4 EOS
2 18650 holders for Olight SR50 & SR51


----------



## Launch Mini

Not a flashlight, but what I am waiting for is my KCCO T-Shirt.
Chive On


----------



## n2deep

Polarion PH-40 & 4 Sevens Maelstrom S12 (Copper Heatsink)


----------



## flashlight chronic

Surefire E2D Ultra..........nah, just kidding! Malkoff M61NL from Oveready (for my Surefire G2)


----------



## Tuna

flashlight chronic said:


> Surefire E2D Ultra..........nah, just kidding! Malkoff M61NL from Oveready (for my Surefire G2)



Now that was funny! Hey, hard to beat getting a Malkoff. He is the drop-in king.


----------



## gilson65

GX25A3 and maha mh-c9000


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

foursevens penlight


----------



## Tyler A

Fenix PD-32 UE


----------



## wedlpine

Olight S35 Baton


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Kerberos quad XP-G2 R5-3C drop-in.

Like a P60 BOSS.


----------



## keys

EagleTac D25A Ti clicky. My first one.. exiting


----------



## tjswarbrick

Just a copper standoff tailcap to complete my Ultra Cool / Cryos / Mac's P60 Triple all-copper light.


----------



## 2.FOH.

Apex S1 arrived. Neat, simple little single mode light.

- Interesting machining on the tail end.
- Threads are buttery smooth.
- Nice "titanium" finish
- It's exactly the same size as the Maratac AAA
- Quite bright with a 10440 and has a useful hotspot
- LED is just _-slightly- _off center. Not horrible, particularly for a $15.00 flashlight.







Overall I'm pleased.


----------



## N8N

Apparently nothing! I ordered a Fenix TK41 from one of Amazon's warehouse deals, but they've had the order for three days and haven't shipped it yet...

Unfortunately the same order also had a Pelican case in it which was supposed to hold a handgun; I'm a little hesitant to buy one without a proper place to keep it. So I'm bummin'.


----------



## Johnnyt

ZL sc600 MKII from torchdirect....


----------



## keys

Johnnyt said:


> ZL sc600 MKII from torchdirect....


Nice! Did they still have stock? I can't find it anywhere, apparently sold out until end of may.


----------



## BWX

Cancelled SC600 MKII order. :-/ "not enough in shipment to send one out".. 

Baaaaa...


----------



## fredted40x

TM26 still......

Singpore post taking too long and now their website is down

Just downloaded flightradar24, if I sees a plane going from hong long to London, all I would need then is a nice radio to tell him to pick up my delivery. 
Might be a small fine tho . 
Love geeky apps.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR51 green filter + Olight M21/M22(fasttech says  ) red,green and blue filter. My first order at Fasttech, SR51 filter is from eBay.


----------



## toomuch

*FOURSEVENS Preon 0 P0 V.2 Stainless Steel 1 x AAA
Nextorch K1 
*Thrunite ti2

Ordering "samples" These are to be given to our tecs who lose flashlights on a regular basis.


----------



## Omenwolf

Just got an Olight O'pen, pretty badarse btw huge upgrade from my Streamlight protac 2xaaa. 
Just ordered my first titanium, a EagleTac D25A Ti clicky with the xm-l neutral.


----------



## Kemp

2 Dereelight Night Masters
2 18650 extension tubes
8 18650 batteries
2 chargers

Contemplating adding a Thrunite TN31 to my cart but cant decide on getting the stock one first or going straight to the OSTS tn31 first.. also, will be ordering the OSTS night master next month for some side by side beamshots :thumbsup:


----------



## radiancez567

2.FOH. said:


> Apex S1 arrived. Neat, simple little single mode light.
> 
> - Interesting machining on the tail end.
> - Threads are buttery smooth.
> - Nice "titanium" finish
> - It's exactly the same size as the Maratac AAA
> - Quite bright with a 10440 and has a useful hotspot
> - LED is just _-slightly- _off center. Not horrible, particularly for a $15.00 flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I'm pleased.



Nice! I supposed you got it from CNQG?


----------



## jamie.91

Surefire 9P  bargain of the year from ebay


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Still waiting on my foursevens penlight. Also have another Quark QTA and QPA on the way as well as a bunch of different body tubes and spare parts for my Quarks.


----------



## alpg88

10 850nm 5w leds, 
5 3w 400nm leds.
20 5* lenses.
sony trv330 camcorder.

bought used sony cam. with 0lux mode, (sony does not make 0lux consumer cams anymore, thus bought used, there are new cams with night shot, like bell& howell, but reading reveiws got impression it is junk ). will turn it into diy night vision, with help of 10 5w ir leds. and narrow lenses. i know i could pbly bought gen1 nvg for as much as i spend on parts, but where is the creative fun in that.


----------



## Labrador72

One the brightest 2x18650 lights... when it came out in October 2009: Fenix TK30!
I feel like I have purchased an illumination dinosaur but can't wait to have it in my hands - hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## kj2

Labrador72 said:


> One the brightest 2x18650 lights... when it came out in October 2009: Fenix TK30!
> I feel like I have purchased an illumination dinosaur but can't wait to have it in my hands - hopefully tomorrow!


Still a great and beautiful light  TK30 and TK40 are still on my to-buy list


----------



## Labrador72

I had started out with the TK41 in mind but after calculating the weight with batteries I realized it would probably end up leaving it in the car instead of carrying it with me on the hills for a walk in the dark.
The TK30 and TK40 have some very original feature and I think the TK40 may even have a unique UI. Usually it still sells for more than a TK41 with XM-L U2 but spotted one at a very good price: I sent you a PM.


----------



## Toppel

1. Microfire Lancer G3500R
2. Sky Ray King

Both are through the customs now. Can't wait :S


----------



## NickBose

Glo-toob AAA! 24 shipped from ebay.


----------



## wedlpine

Black Shadow Terminator


----------



## think2x

Malkoff MD60, it should be in tomorrow's mail.


----------



## buds224

Just placed an order for x2 Fenix NW20 whistles. I already have the NW30, but why not have both?


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Olight M10 Maverick. I own the S10 and it is one of my favorites. I like the idea of a similar light but with the tail clicky.


----------



## Sean

I have a Surefire E2DL Ultra on the way.


----------



## the badger

All new:

Prometheus Alpha Blue-Label (MCE 4500K) matte black Cerakoted
Prometheus Alpha Blue-Label (MCE 6500K) matte black Cerakoted 
Mac's Customs Tri-EDC 
Malkoff Neutral Hound Dog XM-L

McGizmo Makai 6V XM-L (haven't ordered yet but will very soon)


----------



## Kemp

Feel the need to update my list, 
-Dereelight NMv2 EZ900
-EXT650 extension tube
-2x Panasonic 3400mAh protected 18650
-SoShine SC-S2 charger
-Mini Mag 2AA (won on ebay NIP for only $2.75)
-acrylic ball


----------



## Teobaldo

-Fenix E21, a simple flashlight with two modes for my father.
-Eplorer E83 for a friend (I have the E84 and is a very good budget flashlight).
-2 16340 Nitecore batteries.
-2 14500 Nitecore batteries.
-2 18650 Panasonic batteries.


----------



## jaylang

tk75!


----------



## kj2

Got green filters for my Olight SR51 and M22 in  Olight M21 filter does fit my M22


----------



## MikeSalt

Lummi XM-L2 upgrade for my Wee SS. Ordered it from Lummi before I checked whether the backlog issues were sorted. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tyler A

Just had a moment of weakness and ordered a klarus xt30 and 2 eagletac 3400mah 18650s and a xtar vp1 charger...this is my third light in 3 weeks, I have caught some sort of bug here @ CPF


----------



## kj2

Tyler A said:


> this is my third light in 3 weeks, I have caught some sort of bug here @ CPF


Most of us have


----------



## wedlpine

Niteye EYE25


----------



## BeastFlashlight

75W Hand-Sun HID from FRITZHID. I'm an LED guy but this will be my 1 light where I have zero concerns over step downs and over heating issues, this will maintain full 75W intensity indefinitely (if u keep battery charged indefinately)


----------



## Dirtbasher

Bought two lights last month, Nitecore EA1 and LEDLenser F1
And a Nitecore EA4 in the post with a bunch of eneloops


----------



## vipsmps

These are on there way
EagleTac MX25L2 Luminus SBT-90 
Olight SR95 Luminus SST-90 
Nitecore EA4 L2 XM-L2 U2 1C 
Nitecore SRT7 Revenger XM-L2 T6


----------



## mcdonap

Nitecore Caveman EA8


----------



## Glock 22

M91AW XM-L2


----------



## Kabible

Nitecore TM26

BTW, a V1.12 TM11 is listed in the Market Place to help pay for the new light.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

The free Coast LED light. Simply did a very short survey and paid $3.50 s/h...


----------



## Eneloops

TANK007 TK-566 3W UV 365nm 
SunWayMan V10r Ti+ w/AA extender
UF-F8 / XG-V3 (Ghetto GatLight)
UltraFire C3-Q4 2xAA SS
Peak Eiger + Momentary
Veleno Quantum DD SS
2 x Tritium vials
NiteCore i4 V2 Charger 
16340 x 4 
18650 x 4 
14500 x 4 
10440 x 4 
BallChain, DogTags, Clips, SplitRings


----------



## Labrador72

Klarus XT11


----------



## GTiger

JohnnyBravo said:


> The free Coast LED light. Simply did a very short survey and paid $3.50 s/h...



Nice! Just researched this and mine is "in the mail" now too!


----------



## BigBluefish

Just pulled the trigger on an orange MDC Li Ion 3 mode light.


----------



## 5001craig

BigBluefish said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an orange MDC Li Ion 3 mode light.


Me too. And a M361 Drop In as well as a Head Wrench.


----------



## AZPops

Pro v2.5 XP-G2 (cool white) and a few 18650 batcheries!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Malkoff M61LL


----------



## kj2

Just received the Olight Traffic Wand. Doesn't fit the M22  (because of the "tactical"bezel) but does fit my Fenix TK21 and Eagletac GX25A3


----------



## akula88

Received via EMS from a mod'der :
* Surefire LX2 with emitter replaced with XP-G2 and circuit to 3-mode and 3.7v regulation. 2-stage function no longer works, but doesn't matter as the head will reside on a slimmer E2e body/tailcap
* Surefire E1B with emittter replaced with XM-L2, circuit to 3-mode, 3.7v regulation and TIR replaced with reflector.


----------



## Kemp

Add TN31 to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## night_runner

An XM-LT6 3-LED 2200LM White Light 5-Mode Flashlight Drop-in Module and an Ultrafire WF-188 with two 32600 for a 2D Maglite mod.


----------



## mcdonap

Eagle Tac GX25A3 - should arrive today!


----------



## alpg88

recieved ir leds, unlike pic on in the item discription (ebay), the leds were improperly mounted and destroyed, the legs were manualy soldered, with big lumps of solder, the heatpad was not soldered at all, but had a thermal paste. and if that was not enough, all 10 were dumped loose in a bag, and the edges of stars scrated the hell out of the domes. 
on my complaint seller aswered, "it is ok, they work, performance very good". i opened a dispute case. i would not recomend buying ir leds mounted on stars from e bay seller Asia engeneer.


----------



## Omenwolf

Got a Crelant 7G6CS XM-L2 on its way, couldn't pass it up brand new for $46 shipped


----------



## Kemp

Omenwolf said:


> Got a Crelant 7G6CS XM-L2 on its way, couldn't pass it up brand new for $46 shipped



Nice catch! I almost got one on eBay last week for $51 but someone out bid me at the last second.


----------



## Omenwolf

Kemp said:


> Nice catch! I almost got one on eBay last week for $51 but someone out bid me at the last second.


sent you a pm.


----------



## wedlpine

iTP A2 in Stainless Steel
iTP A3 in Titanium


----------



## turkeylord

Just got a Maratac AA Cu in the mail today and have a modded aluminum version on the way.


----------



## jamie.91

Parts for my surefire 9p  including 2 AW 17500's, graphite SS bezel, malkoff m61 HCRI and as soon as I send the money to vinh for a p60 drop in that too


----------



## Kemp

Add 4x 18650's to the list as well... That's it, I need a limit on my debit card.... Lol


----------



## AZPops

Brite Strike holster!


----------



## night_runner

A Nitecore I4 charger and a 4 pack of TrustFire 10440's.


----------



## lightcycle1

Black Malkoff MD2 turnkey with hi/low ring and clip.



Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman D40A. Price was to good to let that thing go


----------



## utlgoa

Led Lenser M17R. Here is some info: http://www.ledlenser.com/flashlight/heavy-duty/m17r And here is a video advertisement that I located on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKwQ4ciaUnY


----------



## bltkmt

Latest, greatest Aeon by Enrique...hopefully today/tomorrow. Cannot wait!


----------



## Dr.Seuss

Time to update the old torch, so: a 6P bored body; 2 x AW 18650/3400; Delrin capsule and WF-139 Charger.


----------



## klmmicro

Uuuugh! I have another ShiningBeam S-Mini coming. Lost the one I had yesterday. Fell out of my pocket somewhere. At least I had a cheap cell in it!


----------



## AMMO

I have my first ever build coming in the mail; soon I hope!

Solarforce L2P
Qlite Rev.A 7135*8 Multiple modes circuit board 3.04A
Cree XM-L2 U2
26mm Reflector

I cannot wait to get my hands dirty!


----------



## klmmicro

Oooops, accidentally ordered a Convoy M1 with Cree XM-L U2-1B emitter. Looks to be a decent light and cannot wait to receive it!


----------



## wedlpine

Sunwayman V60C
Zebralight SC60


----------



## Tyler A

Ordered a nitecore srt7 today from going gear. 10% off with their memorial day sale and free shipping for a grand total of 99$...I was wanting the mil. Grey and they only had black but I have the feeling I will get a couple more of these so ill get the grey and the next go round.


----------



## mcbrat

Copper 3p and 6p bodies, mini maratac and worm Cu bodies


----------



## buds224

*Hazard 4 Covert RG Loader Holster*


----------



## stokaboka

Eagletac D25A Clicky and Eagletac TX25C2


----------



## heikis

Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 XP-G2
Inova T1


----------



## lightknot

Fenix TK35 and more Vital Gear flashlight bodies.


----------



## N8N

Diffuser cap for Fenix TK41 (so I can use it as a lantern if required) and a Surefire P6 which I am having thoughts about turning into a high CRI light (Malkoff, Nailbender, other?)


----------



## Ishango

I've got another light coming in as well. The super high powered 3 lumen Energizer LED childrens' flashlight "Winnie the Pooh" edition  

I accidentally bumped into my daughters' Minnie Mouse flashlight (a cheap light) and it fell and broke immediately. So of course I promised to give her a new one. Was looking for a LED light for her already, so it doesn't "eat" batteries and which also could take a bump and found this one. It even has some decent reviews on Amazon claiming it at least could take some falling damage and is water tight as well. Also the batteries can be accessed by a screwdriver only. Seems to me like a perfect light for her (she's 4 years old).


----------



## jamie.91

Got some goodies from oveready on the way, like a frosted UCL, shiny bezel and a ZeroRez  

And as soon as we sort shipping an EDC+ tripple in a solarforce l2m with a ss bezel YAY (that's what the ZeroRez is going in so I can use an AW 17500 in it


----------



## creyc

Have a cheapie $5 adjustable focus Q5 based AA sized light in the mail. Mainly to test whether I like the AA size format for an EDC light. Will probably end up gutting it for the body.

Got impatient tonight and ordered an IlluminaTi CA1. This will be my first tiny AAA sized light, and my first titanium light, so I'm a bit excited. Also ordered a pack of eneloops for it, while I was at it.


----------



## Gravediggaz

wedlpine said:


> Black Shadow Terminator



how is it? thinking about getting one too


----------



## Omenwolf

ordered 5 olight i3s in different colors, one for my keys and a few to give away to friends and family. Got them for $18 ea on the bay so I couldn't pass them up. Also ordered some 10440's and 16340's.


----------



## Soulero

I have loads of stuff coming.
From FastTech: Nitecore I4 V2 smart charger, TrustFire MINI-02 Cree XM-L T6 480LM, and a few cheap $1-2 gadgets.
From Mohgasm: 2 1.8A laser drivers, 1 428mA laser driver
From DTR: 300mW 650nm laser diode, 405-450nm 3 element glass lens


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Surefire E2D Ultra!!

Been waiting a while before I could find one and had the funds!


----------



## jamie.91

Bargain sunwayman c20c arrived today and wow this thing is small, it's the smallest 18650 light I've ever held! I can see myself EDC'ing this light I also like the UI

I've been a flashaholic a while now so I should know lights are always smaller than they look in the pics lol

Still waiting on

Malkoff m61 HCRI
EDC+ tripple
Solarforce host
Zerorez 
Ucl frosted lense
Another SS Bezel

This months been expensive


----------



## Soulero

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Surefire E2D Ultra!!
> 
> Been waiting a while before I could find one and had the funds!



Damn, $185 for 500 lumens? I can see how having a really bright light of that size would be useful, but I definitely wouldn't spend more than $100 on one.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Soulero said:


> Damn, $185 for 500 lumens? I can see how having a really bright light of that size would be useful, but I definitely wouldn't spend more than $100 on one.



It's not about pure numbers


----------



## mcbrat

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> It's not about pure numbers



Yeah, just ask the copper collectors


----------



## Soulero

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> It's not about pure numbers



Eh, you're probably right, and I don't have enough flashlight knowledge to argue with you. I'm sort of a power freak, especially with lasers. If I can get something brighter, I will :devil:


----------



## gilson65

sunwayman D40A


----------



## Monocrom

Soulero said:


> Eh, you're probably right, and I don't have enough flashlight knowledge to argue with you. I'm sort of a power freak, especially with lasers. If I can get something brighter, I will :devil:



You can. Numerous companies based in China are very skilled at pulling off Bright & Cheap. Very skilled indeed . . . 

Now if you want actual quality, if you want a light that won't crap out on you after just a few weeks or sometimes even sooner; you need to look beyond the No-name brands from China that excel at Bright & Cheap. And those are literally the ONLY things they do well. 

Let's put it this way . . . You notice a woman standing on the corner. She's sexy & cheap. Is she going to be the best choice for a meaningful relationship that will last you many years or even decades? Let's be honest . . .


----------



## makapuu

It's getting close. :naughty:
Deft X


----------



## Ishango

This time around I have a Olight M21 Warrior (XM-L) coming in and a Maglite 4D LED (nice low price I couldn't ignore). And of course I'm still waiting for my SC52w coming out soon (hopefully).


----------



## N8N

Right after giving up on finding an inexpensive Surefire 6P, I pulled the trigger on one of the NIB ones posted on the marketplace. Then I ordered a leather holster from LAPG.

Yesterday I won an auction on the 'bay for a used 6P and leather holster. (for less than what I paid for the NIB 6P alone.)

(facepalm)

So I guess now the question is, do I need two 6Ps and two holsters?


----------



## awenta

Olight SR90 with a SBT-70 by Vinh.


----------



## T45

I have had to discipline myself to FINISH some projects I have instead of buying new lights. So....

A Nailbender P60 dropin, 1 level with Nichia 219 emitter, Orange Peel
A Bust A Cap for Surefire C Series, going to go on a G2
Waiting on Barry at PrecisionWorks to finish the work on my Sunwayman M20A
A Surefire Z32/M2 bezel removal tool from Oveready
and a new silver clip for my "new to me" Preon 2

that's it for this week....maybe


----------



## Lou Minescence

Nitecore SRT7


----------



## Glock 22

Vital Gear FB1 body.


----------



## creyc

Got some parts coming in for a Maglite Solitare Nichia 219 mod. Also picked up an XM-L neutral white emitter to possibly try in this light.


----------



## NowIC

Peak Eiger - Body Material: Stainless Steel, LED Color: Neutral White , Optical Type: Narrow , Body Style: Pocket. I really wanted the momentary switch, but didn't want the extra length of the keychain body style required. May end up getting it later. Almost went with the CRI led, but my understanding is that it reduces the lumen output and I'm all about having a high output to size ratio.


----------



## brandont

Just ordered 

Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition
Nitecore i2 intelligent Charger
Fenix 18650
4x Ultrafire 18650
4x 18650
2 X EdisonBright CR123A Lithium batteries

This is only my 2nd light my other being a Fenix E25. What do you guys think of this purchase. I paid a total of $130.44 with 2 day shipping and it arriving Tuesday.


----------



## kj2

brandont said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition
> Nitecore i2 intelligent Charger
> Fenix 18650
> 4x Ultrafire 18650
> 4x 18650
> 2 X EdisonBright CR123A Lithium batteries
> 
> This is only my 2nd light my other being a Fenix E25. What do you guys think of this purchase. I paid a total of $130.44 with 2 day shipping and it arriving Tuesday.


Nice  but be careful with those Ultrafire batteries. They lack on quality.


----------



## brandont

kj2 said:


> Nice  but be careful with those Ultrafire batteries. They lack on quality.



Yea I figured they wouldn't be that great because they were extremely cheap. Anything I should look out for specifically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2

brandont said:


> Yea I figured they wouldn't be that great because they were extremely cheap. Anything I should look out for specifically.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't run the light too long on those batteries, check the heat. Specially when the light gets hot turn-it off! and leave it alone (do keep an eye on it). Further, check CPF for more info on Ultrafire batteries.


----------



## lightcycle1

I would have gotten the i4 charger.
And I stuck with Eagletac 18650 cells after reading the forum a bit. This was my first year with 18650 cells also and I decided not to cheap out in the battery arena for safetys' sake.

I will absolutely not buy or use any questionable origin Chinese batteries.

Youll like the PD32 though. Its a nice powerful light but I like my D25LC2 XM-L2 better. Smaller, more funtional IMO and about equally powerful.

I dislike the side switch on the Fenix for mode changing.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caelyx

A Foursevens QPL, to go with the QT2A I picked up last week.


----------



## BigBluefish

Malkoff MDC HA 1 x CR123a light
Xeno E03 XM-L T4 warm white light
EDC+ X60L 3 mode XM-L T4 warm white drop in 
(6/4/13) ooops, for the there's a 6p gunmetal inbound as well. 

I would also have a Malkoff M61LLL Nichia 219 incoming, but I ran out of money for the moment.....


----------



## kelmo

Malkoff E2 head, MN02 LA, MN03 LA, 6P, 9P, 6PX Pro, and a Maxpedition holster for the 6PX.


----------



## Search

I have forced myself to stay off this site for a long long time now. After buying my LX2 and TLR-1s two years ago (roughly) I basically disappeared from here and tried to save my wallet.

Sadly sometime late last year I logged in just long enough to decide I needed an M6LT.

This time I managed to only buy an E2DL Ultra and X300 Ultra.. Shipping out Monday morning I hope.

My H&K is going to have some pretty new hardware sitting on it 

I guess I shouldn't ignore the fact I bought a SureFire R1 Lawman for my dad


----------



## kj2

Fenix HP25 that I won  (Fenix fan of the month)


----------



## Search

Alright let's add an EB1 to the mix..

So Fri or Sat I'll have a new E2DL-U, EB1-T, and X300-U

Poor wallet


----------



## jamie.91

Still waiting for my m61 HCRI and an EDC+ tripple, it's killing me 😝


----------



## Tyler A

I just ordered a Jetbeam PA-10 and a Li-Ion 14500 for some reason. It was cheap enough and something about 650 lumens out of such a small package was cool to me. Plus I wanted to try out the UI that it has


----------



## GlocksRock

Terralux TLE-310M-EX and Maglite 4D... To keep my 5D Maglite and Terralux TLE-6EX company that just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Howiezowie

Zebralight SC600 Mark II scheduled to arrive Friday, (although will have to see if my current Orbtronic protected 18650 3400mAh batteries will fit--I'm worried that at 68.8mm or so, they might be too long.) 

Also waiting on Sunwayman AP-05 AA extender tube for the V11R, to try my hand at boring it for 17500 batteries, which are also ordered.


----------



## tallyram

Olight S10 and a dozen Panasonic CR123's are on the way for my dad. Should make a useful gift.


----------



## Starik1

Zebralight H502d and DQG AAA


----------



## codypop

8 Sanyo Eneloop AA for $20 total, postage included. Catch of the day. http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/eve...sanyo-eneloop-rechargeable-aa-batteries-73610


----------



## stokaboka

Nitecore SRT7 😍


----------



## D2000

A few things on my way..
-Mac Customs Tri EDC
-Gerber Dime (Multitool)
-2x18350 AW IMR's
-Nitecore Intellicharger i2


----------



## D2000

codypop said:


> 8 Sanyo Eneloop AA for $20 total, postage included. Catch of the day. http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/eve...sanyo-eneloop-rechargeable-aa-batteries-73610



Thats an awesome deal - I'm tempted just to buy them IN CASE i need them


----------



## cland72

Found a user 6PX-C tactical on eBay for $33. Went ahead and ordered it since it is already a smoking good deal, and it is the most recent 320 lumen version. I haven't handled a 6PX yet, only the G2X, so it'll be interesting to check it out for the first time.

If I like it, I may mount it to my rifle. If I don't like it, I'll gift it to a good friend.


----------



## creyc

NowIC said:


> Peak Eiger - Body Material: Stainless Steel, LED Color: Neutral White , Optical Type: Narrow , Body Style: Pocket. I really wanted the momentary switch, but didn't want the extra length of the keychain body style required. May end up getting it later. Almost went with the CRI led, but my understanding is that it reduces the lumen output and I'm all about having a high output to size ratio.



I didn't realize they taking orders again!


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD35


----------



## Tyler A

kj2 said:


> Fenix PD35



Where did you find one of these available? I don't think they are available in the states yet, I'm a little jealous


----------



## kj2

Tyler A said:


> Where did you find one of these available? I don't think they are available in the states yet, I'm a little jealous



Local dealer here. Should have them in stock, in about 2 weeks 
Was thinking about getting the Klarus ST2C, but have to get it from china- and boy, I don't like customs-fees


----------



## d.2.the.p

-EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti XM-L2 T6 NW
-Foursevens Mini ML NW
-L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 4-mode


----------



## argleargle

*Uranusfire* Dive light. :shakehead It's the name, I couldn't help it.
Cheap Sipik 68k's for gifts and loaners, love the metallic green.
1.4 A drivers
2.8 A drivers
thread lube


----------



## funzel

Surefire S2 Stratum


----------



## rpm00

- FourSevens QPLC
- Quantum D2!!!


----------



## mcdonap

Sunwayman D40A


----------



## WARPATH

Armytek Viking 2.5, Hope it's here for Fathers day. I hate to wait.....


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Kerberos 5.6A quad XP-G2 R5 3C neutral dropin almost here!!!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Armytek Predator Pro 2.5. Just couldn't help myself.....


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

ledmitter_nli said:


> Kerberos 5.6A quad XP-G2 R5 3C neutral dropin almost here!!!



What are you doing in Japan dude? I loved it when I was living there.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

I'm in the US dude.

I just received the dropin. O M G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NowIC

creyc said:


> I didn't realize they taking orders again!



The Peak Eiger took about a week and a half to arrive after date of order because they finalized the assembly according to my body and led selections. I found this out because I emailed them when I didn't get a shipping notification right away. They responded to my emails almost immediately and have been very responsive with some other semi-related questions as well. Very nice to deal with. I got the narrow led and it throws really well.


----------



## NowIC

Ordered an Orbita Lighthouse SS today! They're offering a nice price discount to CPF'ers.


----------



## Search

Search said:


> Alright let's add an EB1 to the mix..
> 
> So Fri or Sat I'll have a new E2DL-U, EB1-T, and X300-U
> 
> Poor wallet


----------



## kj2

Search said:


>


Expensive but cool stuff


----------



## jaycyu

I've got nothing in the mail— for a change.
The last copper piece for the host came in a week ago.
I'm waiting for some copper P60 pills for a 3A XP-E2, XP-E2 red, and DD XML U3, but they ain't released yet.


----------



## BigBluefish

I couldn't resist the Father's Day sale, and now have a Four Sevens Mini CR123 High CRI as a back-up for me and a Mini AA High CRI for the house/wife inbound.


----------



## BigBluefish

NowIC said:


> The Peak Eiger took about a week and a half to arrive after date of order because they finalized the assembly according to my body and led selections. I found this out because I emailed them when I didn't get a shipping notification right away. They responded to my emails almost immediately and have been very responsive with some other semi-related questions as well. Very nice to deal with. I got the narrow led and it throws really well.



A Peak Eigher (sp) _Eiger _high-CRI is very near the top of my next-to-get list.


----------



## NowIC

BigBluefish said:


> A Peak Eigher high-CRI is very near the top of my next-to-get list.



I'd say you could move on it with a clear conscience, knowing you're getting a solid light. I sometimes wish I had gotten the high-CRI, but I wanted the max lumen output and I've heard the high-CRI's lower it. The neutral is still very nice, but maybe a bit too warm. Which beam angle?


----------



## NowIC

Just ordered the MBI HF-R Titanium - Ultimate Trit Tail version.

Ugh, I can tell I've got the bug again. ...need...more...lights...


----------



## mhpreston

stokaboka said:


> Nitecore SRT7 



Me too!


----------



## creyc

Placed my SC52w order...now the waiting game.


----------



## wedlpine

A second Nitecore EA4 XM-L2.


----------



## light ho

Fenix TK 75 will be here today and trying to decide between the Fenix PD32 or PD32 UE.


----------



## kj2

light ho said:


> Fenix TK 75 will be here today and trying to decide between the Fenix PD32 or PD32 UE.



You might wanna wait on the PD35  it's coming soon.


----------



## Cerealand

Malkoff M361N drop-in. Couldn't resist especially with the current sale.


----------



## GeoBruin

I've just purchase an Oveready Moddoolar body, tail, and Z44 adapter from another member and a hard anodized Z44 head with a stainless bezel ring directly from Oveready. That way, I'm ready whether Oveready gets the triple drop ins or the Moddoolar triple head back in stock, I'm ready :devil:

Now the wait begins.


----------



## kelmo

E2DL Ultra!


----------



## LumensMaximus

New E2L-AA with 120 Lumens and focusable beam... ...This is a bad place :wave:


----------



## BigBluefish

I'm cutting myself off for awhile from this place the end of the week, before I go broke. I just PayPal-ed for a E1L 30 lumen single level, which I'd been looking for for awhile. My wife wanted a light that "just goes on, and off, that's it." OK, now she has one. Not that I'll tell her how much it cost...



NowIC said:


> I'd say you could move on it with a clear conscience, knowing you're getting a solid light. I sometimes wish I had gotten the high-CRI, but I wanted the max lumen output and I've heard the high-CRI's lower it. The neutral is still very nice, but maybe a bit too warm. Which beam angle?



Well, now it's going to have to wait abit. (See above.)

I was going to get the Eiger Ultra from Oveready, but they sold out. At Peak, there's the Eiger Ultra, but it has the aluminum, rather than the stainless head, which is fine with me (I supposed I could special order the stainless), and Peak lists the optics as medium and small, so I guess I'd get the medium. 

Am I correct in presuming that the High CRI offered by Peak from their site is not the Nichia 219, but rather an XP-G warm white (maybe 82-85 CRI) similar to the Quarks? Or is it some other high CRI emitter. Hmm, guess I could have just asked Peak... I'm pretty pleased with both the Quark Hi CRI light I have, which I think is an XP-G, the EDC+ and Xeno EO3 with the XM-L T4 warm tint, and the Lumens Factory Hig CRI P60 drop-in I have, but I am curious to try the 219.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Solarforce accessories coming. It's cheap and fun. I originally wanted a red led light and discovered the world of hosts and drop-ins. I never paid much attention to them before.


----------



## morter

Sunwayman D40A


----------



## Starik1

L3 illumination L10 Nichia 219, Xsearcher, DQG AAA, and SC52w (maybe on that last one. I ordered it from zebralight :/ )


----------



## creyc

Starik1 said:


> L3 illumination L10 Nichia 219, Xsearcher, DQG AAA, and SC52w (maybe on that last one. I ordered it from zebralight :/ )



Sounds like my recent order!

Is Zebra not the most reliable one to order from directly? Although it would be adding a middleman, I though about going through a dealer on the chance Zebra would pay more attention to shipping out a whole case of lights than fulfilling single orders.


----------



## NowIC

BigBluefish said:


> I'm cutting myself off for awhile from this place the end of the week, before I go broke.



I feel your pain. I've had to do that in the past too. I'm really interested in the MBI Torpedo and want to make sure I get in on the X run. That's the main reason why I've been active on the forum lately - so I can stay abreast of its development . The problem is, I've bought 3 other lights in the last couple weeks because I can't resist the temptation once I've seen one that captures my fancy!


----------



## NowIC

BigBluefish said:


> I was going to get the Eiger Ultra from Oveready, but they sold out. At Peak, there's the Eiger Ultra, but it has the aluminum, rather than the stainless head, which is fine with me (I supposed I could special order the stainless), and Peak lists the optics as medium and small, so I guess I'd get the medium.
> 
> Am I correct in presuming that the High CRI offered by Peak from their site is not the Nichia 219, but rather an XP-G warm white (maybe 82-85 CRI) similar to the Quarks? Or is it some other high CRI emitter. Hmm, guess I could have just asked Peak... I'm pretty pleased with both the Quark Hi CRI light I have, which I think is an XP-G, the EDC+ and Xeno EO3 with the XM-L T4 warm tint, and the Lumens Factory Hig CRI P60 drop-in I have, but I am curious to try the 219.



Here's what Peak has to say about the emitter: "Cree XPG white LED with three different white tint outputs: Cool White, Neutral White, and High CRI."


----------



## NowIC

Lou Minescence said:


> Solarforce accessories coming. It's cheap and fun. I originally wanted a red led light and discovered the world of hosts and drop-ins. I never paid much attention to them before.



I guess I should look into this a little more. I always assumed it would be expensive, especially the drop-ins, because that's where the technology is. I also figured the skill set required would be too difficult. Is there a place where I can get a quick education?


----------



## light ho

Kj2, 
Could not wait so I bought the PD32 UE and will pick up PD35 when available


----------



## cland72

LumensMaximus said:


> New E2L-AA with 120 Lumens and focusable beam... ...This is a bad place :wave:



Focusable beam?! When did they come out with this???


----------



## buds224

Just pulled the trigger on an HP25 about 5 mins ago. This will be my first dedicated Headlamp.


----------



## kj2

Fenix (Fan of the Month) HP25
Fenix PD35


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

An 80 lumen Princeton Tec EOS headlight I got for just over $18 with tax.


----------



## välineurheilija

Just a Solarforce XML U2 dropin 1mode for a Surefire 6P and i got permission for it from the GF too 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## BigBluefish

NowIC said:


> Here's what Peak has to say about the emitter: "Cree XPG white LED with three different white tint outputs: Cool White, Neutral White, and High CRI."



Yeah, that sounds like the XP-G in my Quark. I can live with that, but it's a tad on the warm side. I think I want something about 4000K, rather than 3000K. Since I'n now fun-fund broke, by the time I have some money again, the 219 Peaks might be back at Oveready. Of course, I may then have spent the money on guns, knives, watches or ... my wife. Ya never know. 

Oh, and I was on the Marketplace (mistake!) again the other day, and bought a red/white/blue LED Coleman for my 9-year old, a Fenix P1 (simple on and off) for my wife, and another Solarforce L2 for me, just in case I decide I need one of those EDC+ Nichia 219 triples... 

Thankfully for my wallet, I am selling a couple of relatively pricey items which are sitting in the safe seeing no use, so I think I'll come out of June relatively undamaged. 

Oh, wait, I need a couple of pens. Really, I hate the cheap plastic pens at work, and I have no decent pen. I mean, I look like a dork whipping out a Bic from my suit to sign documents. Now there's a couple nice Hinderers, and of course the Embassy Pen, and that new Prometheus pen looks....


----------



## david57strat

This Solarforce L2N with an Erik Kress drop-in, arrived in yesterday's mail. I bought it from KAMM on EDC Forums - excellent seller . It has (from what I understand) a five mode engine, ranging from .002 to 1000 lumens (I'm guessing, emitter, not OTF - but still, very nice output), and uses an XM-L 7C tint; so the tint is super warm - the warmest of any LED light I currently own, and it has become one of my EDC lights (I carry seven - the Olight M20-X has been temporarily taken out of the rotation, until I can figure out how to actually carry it lol. Actually, I may have someone swap out the greenish-tint XM-L T6, for something a little more neutral - then figure out some sort of dual holster (in a single housing), to save some belt real estate.

Up until I got this light, I never really fully understood all the hoopla of the HiCRI light. Now, I get it. I still don't see a real need for sub-lumen output, since I live in the city (pretty much surrounded by ambient lighting) , and since the only way I can actually see output this low is to stare right into the light, when it's at least semi-dark - but you never know. It may actually come in handy, someday.

Anyway, thanks to KAMM - super courteous seller, and to Erik Kress, who made the drop-in for this very cool light. Both of you are top notch individuals.

Also, on the way, is a Solarforce L2T, with a 1-mode 820 lumen XM-L T6 drop-in - ordered directly from Solarforce.hk.














Unfortunately, this picture doesn't really do justice to the warm output of this light, making it look kind of washed out, compared to how it actually appears, in person. It's a lot warmer than shown, here.



​


----------



## kj2

Nitecore NTW40. Hope it fits my Sunwayman D40a.


----------



## Valkman

I have a Cree XM-L U2drop in coming and a Solarforce L2 body for it that got here yesterday.


----------



## persco

Mac's Titanium Tri EDC and Muyshondt Titanium Nautilus MKII, plus some tritium vials and drilled Carclo optics for the Tri. I just received the 18350 IMRs, a Cotton Picker's charger and a couple of back up 10180s for my Quantum Ti. I am psyched...


----------



## Cgmohler

I need to stop reading the reviews in this forum-just got a WolfEyes Sniper II and ordered an XTAR TZ20 with mount and remote pressure switch.


----------



## LumenCraft1

Just so everyone is aware. The Orbita is actually just a very poor quality Chinese light that Chuck (Orbita) has decided to "dress up" and sell for a massive profit. These lights are extremely poor quality and our short conversations with Chuck proved to us that he was not interested in selling high quality product. The cheep 5mm LED's around the outside are a joke as is just about every other component in the light. Our lights are made from aerospace grade materials with very high precision manufacturing quality. I just want to confirm, with out a doubt, that these lights are absolutely re-dressed Chinese Ultrafire Gatlight knockoffs! 


We have actually created a comparative study of the Orbita light and the Gatlight and if we can find some time we will try to share that with the CPF community. I'm sure you would all be very interested. 


As for Lumencraft, we have been inactive for a few years primarily because we are focused in other areas. Walter and I are still interested in creating another new design but we have to focus on the priorities. When Chuck says we are "out of business" that is simply not true. 


The original Gatlight series: 






free screenshot



-Kyle 
Lumencraft


----------



## kelmo

2 Glo-toob AAA and a EB1!


----------



## AmperSand

Sunwayman d40a!


----------



## my_crib_too

Fenix RC40


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Your images are also oversize, Maximum 800 X 800. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Lighteous

While not technically coming in the mail, this week I received a Sunwayman D40A and my first Malkoff - the turnkey MD2 with Hi/Low ring.


----------



## N8N

A pile more AA and AAA Eneloops (it's amazing how many battery operated devices one can collect, even just remote controls), a M61L Nichia 219 drop-in, and some CR123As to round out the order...


----------



## jamie.91

Surefire L60
Surefire kX4
Surefire SW02

😝😝😝😝😝😝


----------



## don.gwapo

Just got a black Sky Ray King with 4x XM-L. .


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD35
Nitecore NTW25 for my PD35. (hope it fits  )


----------



## AdamJo

My PD32UE was dropped at my door about 10 minutes ago and I'm playing with it now!  Such an upgrade from my old StreamLight TL-2.


----------



## N8N

N8N said:


> A pile more AA and AAA Eneloops (it's amazing how many battery operated devices one can collect, even just remote controls), a M61L Nichia 219 drop-in, and some CR123As to round out the order...



Got the drop in today... thank you Illumination Supply for the darn close to instant gratification! Initial impression is underwhelming in a good way... seems very, very similar to the P60 I took out of my Surefire but brighter and higher CCT which was what I was hoping for. More gradual transition from hot spot to spill it seems. Am resisting the urge to unbox the NIP 6P to do a side by side comparison. Now I want it to be dark so I can take it to the back yard and see how it really stacks up.


----------



## Glock 22

A Leatherman Charge multi tool with some accessories to go along with it.


----------



## Swede74

Lumintop Worm (stainless steel version)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Order placed for:

1 - Kerberos Quad XP-G2 R4-5B BIN 
1 - Kerberos Quad XP-G2 R4-5C BIN 

Just need to make sure I'm not missing out on something


----------



## NYRanger96

I am getting the Fenix PD35(when its released) and a Klarus XT1C with 2 18650 batteries with charger and 4 RCR123A Batteries and Charger


----------



## Cerealand

For the longest time in a while, I have nothing coming in the mail. I hope it stays that way for a while. I just received a MD3 with a M61SHO in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Suuko

I went a little overboard. All are 2013 models.

Surefire EB1
Surefire E2L AA
Surefire M300 Scout


----------



## bbrins

As if I needed another flashlight, I have just ordered a fivemega Mag P60 host, two EDC+ X60L drop-ins, two chargers. I guess I should go ahead and order up a pair of 18650s for that light as well, if I am going to spend myself broke, I might as well have a working flashlight to show for it.


----------



## sweetsdream

Just ordered a Preon P0 for my keychain and a Lumapower LM21 for pocket carry. 

Tom


----------



## 1c3d0g

1 x Glo-Toob AAA (white)
1 x Klarus XT11 (XM-L2)

Looking forward to them, especially the Klarus, to see how it compares with my "old" Klarus.


----------



## Cerealand

Cerealand said:


> For the longest time in a while, I have nothing coming in the mail. I hope it stays that way for a while. I just received a MD3 with a M61SHO in the mail yesterday.



Well, this is quite a fail. Less than half a day.

I now have vinhnguyen54 Fenix E01 Neutral Nichia light on the way. :mecry:[h=2][/h]


----------



## nyc71

Nightcore Charger, several 10440, 18650, a 14500. A Zebralight SC52, a Nichia 219, and a Tank007 09.


----------



## wjv

FourSevens Mini ML with the XP-G2 emitter


----------



## sween1911

New driver for my Olight M31 is on the way. Looking forward to getting it back up and running and doing some night hikes. (With the ever-present Surefire A2).


----------



## smako

I've been slightly depressed and for some reason it cheers me up to buy certain things. In normal circumstances I wouldn't have bought all these in a 3 day period, but I would have bought all these eventually. I guess I'll have to eat cheap and not go out this week.

Surefire fury
Surefire G2X Pro
Surefire 6P (For a build)
Malkoff M2D M61 (high/low)
Malkoff M2D M61 
Jetbeam PC10


----------



## sticktodrum

Jetbeam RRT01 and a Foursevens Mini ML in neutral white.


----------



## tobrien

smako said:


> I've been slightly depressed and for some reason it cheers me up to buy certain things. In normal circumstances I wouldn't have bought all these in a 3 day period, but I would have bought all these eventually. I guess I'll have to eat cheap and not go out this week.
> 
> Surefire fury
> Surefire G2X Pro
> Surefire 6P (For a build)
> Malkoff M2D M61 (high/low)
> Malkoff M2D M61
> Jetbeam PC10


what Fury? single output or two mode?

I have the P2XD Fury Defender (single mode) and it's sooooooooooo amazing, you're gonna love that light!


----------



## Ishango

An Armytek Predator XP-G2.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

smako said:


> I've been slightly depressed and for some reason it cheers me up to buy certain things. In normal circumstances I wouldn't have bought all these in a 3 day period, but I would have bought all these eventually. I guess I'll have to eat cheap and not go out this week.
> 
> Surefire fury
> Surefire G2X Pro
> Surefire 6P (For a build)
> Malkoff M2D M61 (high/low)
> Malkoff M2D M61
> Jetbeam PC10



Hehe. Do what makes you happy within reason. 

Was just thinking, this entire thread undoubtedly makes flashlight manufacturers smile.


----------



## AbnInfantry

Nitecore SRT6
Olight i3S


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Vinh's XP-G2 @ 3.42A. on thick copper PCB. 4mode, new XP-G2 specific smooth reflector. For a bored C2 with a McClicky. Now, this should really 'rock'. The 4 mode will be good as it has moonlight, low, med., high with memory.


----------



## NowIC

ROFIS JR40 CREE XP-G2 LED 2xAA Transformable Flashlight - I do quite a bit of hands-free work on the job and I don't like wearing a headlamp. Most of the time I use the light while carrying in my hand though so this will give me the flexibility to carry normally like a tube style, and then convert it to the right-angle configuration and clip to my shirt or tail stand when hands-free is needed.

Still waiting for the Orbita Lighthouse I posted about earlier. Ordered it two weeks ago. Orbita took a week to ship it, and now the Fed-Ex tracking update shows it left the last location 5 days ago and hasn't updated since! Ugh. Anyone remember those old ketchup commercials?


----------



## T45

Just got my BlackShadow padme and waiting for my Surefire G2Z body to arrive. That will take care of the extra G2 nitrolon tail cap and Z44 Bezel I have on my desk.


----------



## tobrien

NowIC said:


> ROFIS JR40 CREE XP-G2 LED 2xAA Transformable Flashlight - I do quite a bit of hands-free work on the job and I don't like wearing a headlamp. Most of the time I use the light while carrying in my hand though so this will give me the flexibility to carry normally like a tube style, and then convert it to the right-angle configuration and clip to my shirt or tail stand when hands-free is needed.
> 
> Still waiting for the Orbita Lighthouse I posted about earlier. Ordered it two weeks ago. Orbita took a week to ship it, and now the Fed-Ex tracking update shows it left the last location 5 days ago and hasn't updated since! Ugh. Anyone remember those old ketchup commercials?



I've always been intrigued by those Rofis swiveling lights. Enjoy it man!


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Solarforce M3 head red XRE and an L2T body from customlites.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Your transaction is complete and we have shipped...
Product: SureFire C2 - Custom Bored HA - Gray
Options: Bezel Ring/Lens - 16. Smo Steel - Polish + UCL
Tail Switch - 5. McClicky - Black MEDpress

Bored C2 number four incoming for my collection. I really dig Overready.


----------



## Tac Gunner

Nitecore EA4W on it's way to Battery Junction for warranty, hopefully have it back next week.


----------



## weekend warrior

Ordered a Sunwayman D40. Very excited. :twothumbs
Also bought one of those $5 "300lm" Chinese lights. I'm intersted to see how long it lasts before melting.


----------



## grayhighh

Some OR goodies


----------



## creyc

A bunch of bare Nichia 219 LEDs for mods, various MPCBs, a cheap 501B and a C8 light. And somewhere, hopefully, is my SC52w!

A few non-light items, titanium key clip and a spiderco also on the way.


----------



## NowIC

tobrien said:


> I've always been intrigued by those Rofis swiveling lights. Enjoy it man!
> 
> 
> — Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.



Thanks. I'm hoping it can stand up to harsh environment and that the runtime specs are accurate.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Armytek partner a2 xmlu2

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lowellSD

NiteCore SRT7


----------



## JohnSmith

Nitecore SRT6 and I'm psyched. Just learned about it today and it instantly grabbed my attention in terms of features. It's reminiscent of a pocketable UB3T, which I owned and only sold because it wasn't pocketable.


----------



## jamie.91

Another eBay bargain 6p


----------



## NowIC

4 AAA Eneloops
4 AA Eneloops
2 10440s eFest
a couple battery cases
Sayno / Eneloop charger


----------



## rbid1962

8 Eneloop XX  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## T45

Bezel rings for my M2 head and Z44. Now that I have one, I want a Xeno bezel ring for all my Surefires.


----------



## pete3

jetbeam pc10,
ultrafire h4...

jetbeam is my main awaited item, the ultrafire looked really cool though and i dont own a headlamp...


----------



## kelmo

4 more AAA Glo-Toobs, 2 white, 1 red, and 1 green.


----------



## Fulaeetoy

SRT7 and i2 charger.

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Jash

Some more EO1's, as I have my last one away at Christmas and my EO5 on my keychain just died (after two years and who knows how many drops). Also got a couple of the Fenix NW20 whistles coming too.


----------



## Tyler A

Fenix rc40, klarus xt30 (number 2) some 18650s and a free olight AAA light that was a promotion with orders over 250$


----------



## mhpreston

i2 Charger and Nitecore batts. I didn't go for third party 3400 mA in the end as I got a deal from the Nitecore UK distributor. Also ordered a Lansky Blade Medic Knife Sharpener for my survival knife and added a S&W tactical pen to my wish-list...


----------



## snipe523

ThruNite TN12, two Panasonic 185650's, and an i2 charger.


----------



## kj2

Eagletac RCR123 and 14500 battery, Powerpax AAA and AA case.

edit; and a Lumintop ED10. Will be my first Lumintop


----------



## AmperSand

Sunwayman r01a uv!


----------



## Eagleout

Malkoff Neutral "Hound Dog" XM-L and an MD4 body. My second Malkoff (and growing).


----------



## Fulaeetoy

GITD O-Rings

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## wedlpine

iTP A1 EOS in SS
iTP A2 EOS in SS
iTP A3 EOS in SS


----------



## wjv

Foursevens QTLC-AA 1XCR123A 205-Lumen Quark Tactical 123 No Clip/QTLC Cool White LED Light, Black Finish

ETA: Wednesday


----------



## lowellSD

Nitecore i4 charger.


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Assorted paracord 550 


_________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Svoloch88

Fenix RC40 and a pair of 3400mAh Orbtronic cells for my TK35!!!


----------



## Toyo

SF R1 Lawman. Can't wait!


----------



## jamie.91

Surefire M2 bezel


----------



## srvctec

Niteye Eye10. Looks to be the perfect EDC to replace my V11R.


----------



## Badbeams3

XTAR EDC flashlight WK42 Sirius CR...it`s a 123 light. No idea if it`s any good... http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=262&style=New Arrival


----------



## piglet

Zebralight SC52


----------



## 8steve88

Some GITD powder and GITD paint, some Devcon 2 ton clear Epoxy along with 3mm and 6mm blue Vinyl masking tape.
I bet my fingers will be glowing soon. :thumbsup: And so will the bezels on some of my torches, keyring, lanyard beads, lighter, various yet to be drilled holes/Dremelled areas, etc,etc. :huh:


----------



## BadBulb4U

*Breathing Life into an old Friend*

I just ordered a Malkoff Cree XP-G2 LED drop-in and the pre-cut reflector in for my 4-D cell Maglite. I can't believe I am so excited about getting this upgrade. This is my first Malkoff product. :twothumbs


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Breathing Life into an old Friend*

Nitecore SRT7.


----------



## JD20

Nitecore EA4 L2


----------



## hassiman

SureFire E2D Ultra


----------



## LanWolf

Velenodesigns Quantum D2 with some extra's. And a TEC Tritium fob with a Purple insert


----------



## snakeplissken83

Sunwayman D40a and 20 Duracell Procell batts. Gonna run it as a bit of an experiment to see how cost effective this new breed of high-performance AA lights are...the Duracell's cost £4.25 on fleabay, I will run the light and let you guys know the average cost per day of using non-rechargeables.


----------



## lowellSD

4 NCR18650B


----------



## primeform

mac custom tri edc, i2 charger, 18350s, battery capsule, ice blue tritium vials, new optics.


----------



## Swedpat

Edit: order cancelled.


----------



## kj2

Lumintop ED10


----------



## kelmo

KX9-A bezel, Malkoff CR123 body and switch, and a MDC AA!


----------



## T45

jamie.91 said:


> Surefire M2 bezel



Me Too! Bought one off of Ebay and also got a Black Bezel ring for it from Oveready's Garage Sale. Hey! My Sunwayman C10R arrived today!


----------



## rednek

An IR-Blue thermal imaging sensor for my smart phone. 190$


----------



## awesome

My first "real" flashlight, an Armytek Predator Pro v2.5

Sadly it looks like I will get my flashlight from China faster than the batteries I ordered from Missouri!


----------



## JD20

Fenix LD01 & E01 set. Still waiting for EA4 L2 as well. Oops


----------



## skygear

AAA CU Maratac Rev 2 & AA SS Maratac Rev 3


----------



## wedlpine

Fenix TK35
Sunwayman T40CS
Sunwayman V60C
Nitecore SRT7 - keeping my fingers crossed on this one. Got in on the deal from Amazon.


----------



## drillbit

Eagletac SX25L3.


----------



## buds224

Scored a Nitecore SRT7 for really cheap on amazon. Got tracking info and now the waiting game begins.


----------



## texasgunhand

inforce wml


----------



## AmperSand

Just recieved dereelight xsearcher xml2.
Still waiting on my 3amp drivers, and xpg2's mounted on copper sinkpads.
All going to be mixed together soon enough


----------



## azglocker

Received a Streamlight strion and holster today. standard 260 lumen model but very happy! performs to the same levels as my Stinger, in a much more compact size.


----------



## jamie.91

NOTHING :0 for once!

Well, except from 2 rechargeable CR2's anyways haha :duh:


----------



## LanWolf

A traffic wand and a red filter for my fenix ld12

And some new trits to replace my broken one in my tec istope fob (dropped the keychain where it was on yesterday, trit didn't survive  )


----------



## Lou Minescence

Crelant 7G5CS T6 neutral w/ aspheric head. It will be my neutral thrower. Good deal from madecov for the light.
I've bought a light every month so far this year. Time to wait a while until the next one comes in the mail.


----------



## creyc

Just got a bunch of goodies in the mailbox today. My first flashlight host, a 6P, bored and custom HA. A new H502W headlamp and a bunch of bare LEDs and MCPCBs.


----------



## välineurheilija

A Malkoff M61NL from Oveready.i have ordered stuff from them about four times and every time it takes only a week to ship to Finland :goodjob:


----------



## archcat74

This little beauty arrived in the mail today - VERY IMPRESSED!

Got my PD35 today! Gotta say I LOVE it! So much more compact than my Olight M20 EDC which normally lives on my backpack. 
So bright too.....


----------



## Walt74

My first "proper" flashlight! Supbeam X40 - direct from China. Hope it doesnt take too long


----------



## kken

A natural Surefire Z32 Bezel and a Malkoff M61L drop in.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

A Taclight P60 host, and a new Vinh XML2 dropin to go with it


----------



## Etsu

A Quark QP2A-X with the cool white gen 2 LED (I really wanted neutral, but they don't seem to make those), ordered from the US (I'm in Canada).

Plus, a super-cheap AAA light ordered from DealExtreme, just as a test to see if that site really works as promised. (Free shipping at that price? China must subsidize the shippers.)

Given the long shipping times I've heard of USPS first class package mail, I'll probably have the thing from China before I get the light from the U.S. :shakehead


----------



## creyc

A Blackshadow Terminator


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Nitecore SRT7 and SRT3


----------



## TotalDbag

Titanium Olight S10 Baton
It's from a buddy of mine, and he says the green tint isn't prevalent in the one I'm buying.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight SR95
Foursevens S18 Maelstrom
Xtar S1
Zebralight SC52


----------



## buds224

There's been several discussions that named the Sipik AA models. Curiosity piqued, I ordered an SK-68 Cree XR-E Q5 to try out. $7.70 +free shipping via deal extreme.


----------



## y260

Nitecore SRT5. I had to get a couple of friends to force me to push the "Complete Order" button because it's been such an ordeal choosing between the SRT7 and SRT5. I came to the conclusion that the SRT5 would be the better light for me because of it's EDC ability, long battery life on low, and crenulated bezel. Can't wait


----------



## y260

Oh and an i2 Nitecore Charger and a 2600 mah Nitecore 18650.


----------



## jamie.91

Another L60 to make a new Lego


----------



## Ratton

A Nitecore SRT7......couldn't resist any longer!!! :devil:


----------



## bigpond1966

Crelant 7G10 arrived today and a Crelant 7G5MT is on the way.


----------



## gopajti

3-3pcs Keeppower 16340 and 14500 arrived today from doingoutdoor record shipping time to Hungary, 4 days!

all batteries voltage was 3.82V


----------



## Lightwriter

I ordered these on Amazon because they were cheap but after reading the reviews I'm experiencing buyer's remorse. I'll see how they're like when they arrive. Lots of reviews are good but maybe they don't know what 300 lumens is like because the negative reviewers seem to be more knowledgeable.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BM65BE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006E0QAFY/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## 380long

Black Shadow Terminator & Niteye JC10 both ordered today!!! It has been a while and I can feel the sickness coming back...this could get expensive!


----------



## DHart

My Zebralight SC52W just arrived and I've got to say, I think Zebralight has designed the perfect all-around compact flashlight. It's a very high quality build, has a superb UI, very compact, exceptional operational ergonomics, wide voltage capability, excellent emitter, and numerous excellent features (superb clip, built-in battery tester, voltage regulated at all levels, overdraft protection for li-ions, programmable modes, etc.). 

I'm one verrrry happy SC52W customer. Most of my other lights, much as I like them, take a back seat to the SC52W.


----------



## creyc

DHart said:


> My Zebralight SC52W just arrived and I've got to say, I think Zebralight has designed the perfect all-around compact flashlight. It's a very high quality build, has a superb UI, very compact, exceptional operational ergonomics, wide voltage capability, excellent emitter, and numerous excellent features (superb clip, built-in battery tester, voltage regulated at all levels, overdraft protection for li-ions, programmable modes, etc.).
> 
> I'm one verrrry happy SC52W customer. Most of my other lights, much as I like them, take a back seat to the SC52W.



If only they could get a hold of their crazy green tint emitter issue with this light, I would agree with you wholeheartedly.
Right now I'm 0 for 2 on getting a decent tint from my Zebralights. They need MUCH tighter binning..

Also got my AW battery order in, and realized I should have ordered approximately double of everything...I have way too many hungry lights!


----------



## DHart

Yes... tighter binning would be a good thing. I did OK with the tint lottery on my XM-L2, but it's still not as beautifully creamy as the three SC51W (X-PG) lights I have! Perhaps tight tint binning with XM-L2 emitters is more difficult for some reason???


----------



## AmperSand

Nitecore SRT6.
Id have gotten the SRT7 for the extra throw if it wasn't for the coloured led's. Not sure I could handle having those, just seems a bit silly to me is all and id never use them  Made the SRT6 very appealing, glad they left them out on at least one model


----------



## ragnarok164

D25LC2 Mini - should be waiting for me at my house by the time I get off work
MSA10
R10R


----------



## ragnarok164

Double post - Please delete.


----------



## LightOnAHill

I've got a quark turbo x with burst mode coming in the mail, and I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Tyler A

Nitecore srt3 for me and a surefire g2xtactical for my girlfriend to keep in her purse


----------



## kelmo

E20 and a KX2 bezel.


----------



## jamie.91

2 more surefire L60's


----------



## Likebright

I've a Zebra Light S6330 and a DeLorme Earthmate PN Series holster to put it in.
And a OLIGHT M3X Triton with Cree XM-L2 LED as I needed a throw light. 
Mike


----------



## Starik1

If I ordered a standard (not custom) HDS EDC High CRI clicky (not rotary) today, about how long would it take to ship?


----------



## Tamaela

I've been waiting for my Jetbeam RRT-01 with XM-L2 for about two weeks (ordered from HKE). Today I missed the delivery guy, so have to wait until tomorrow. :shakehead


----------



## S_Alomar

I am waiting for my Fenix PD35, which should come in early August... it's my first light that surpasses 200 Lumens output and I can't wait to test it out.


----------



## Zepp

Surefire E1B Backup (SL) and a Z68 tailcap.


----------



## NorthernStar

The Nitecore SRT7 is on it´s way to me!


----------



## BigBluefish

AOW's famously long-running Surefire L1 (5th Generation) RED.


----------



## MBentz

Armytek Predator 2.5 Pro will arrive today, EagleTac SX25L3 MT-G2 will arrive early next week.


----------



## Zigo45

Got more stuff on the way from Oveready. DB tail cap w/ zero res shorty, 50mm slim DB body, a few more 18650s, and a C adaptor for my XML2 DD mini turbohead.


----------



## yowzer

Got a Surefire M3LT yesterday. Took it out for a nighttime walk to compare against my other big thrower, a Thrunite Catapult. The M3 is one sexy light.


----------



## Bill S.

Olight S15 Baton. Might arrive today.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Olight s15 maybe a week away :-(

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Paul_DW

*I'm so excited! ...*

Along with a faulty DDR30 that's being replaced by the seller, I also have a few other flashlights heading my way...

A S/H Fenix TK-41

A Olight MX3 (1000 lumen version) 

A Thrunite TN30

A S/H Surefire G3 for $55

And as usual a few eBay cheapies!

I 'seriously' can't wait! ...


----------



## Paul_DW

*Re: I'm so excited! ...*

Oh and beam shots on one of the TN31 reviews look quite different between the TN30 and the TN31.

Are they much different in the real world anyone?

The TN31 looks like it might throw more, but ain't SOS sure. Will go have a check of reviews, but if anyone has used the 2 could prob give me their opinion?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## hkenawy

solarforce p1 first ever solarforce and already looking at getting a l2t :huh:

and have a spik on the way


----------



## Paul_DW

*Re: I'm so excited! ...*

What a Fenix TK75 too?

You're in for some fun Paul!


----------



## morter

Malkoff Wildcat. Probably won't get it until Tuesday or Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## Paul_DW

*Re: I'm so excited! ...*

Looks like everyone is just as excited for me!


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: I'm so excited! ...*



Paul_DW said:


> Looks like everyone is just as excited for me!


N'aah, we're all just jealous


----------



## Paul_DW

*Re: I'm so excited! ...*



Random Dan said:


> N'aah, we're all just jealous


Well at least you're honest ... 

Just been doin a heap of overtime recently and thought I'd update my collection with my extra disposable ... 

The Thrunite and the TK75 I got off eBay and both were over $200 listed and got both for $175 ea so well happy. 

Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Norm

Maintaining original thread title.


----------



## whatswrongwithmee

Just got an Fenix TK75, and I decided to stop buying these ridiculous 800 lumen only lights, Fenix RC40 next!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Surefire E1L, the new one. I need to stop. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Fbygden

McGizmo Makai 6V XM-L, can't wait!
My third McGizmo, all purchased directly from Don during the last few weeks, they are just amazing!


----------



## creyc

Fbygden said:


> McGizmo Makai 6V XM-L, can't wait!
> My third McGizmo, all purchased directly from Don during the last few weeks, they are just amazing!



Lucky bugger! 

One day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbxer55

4Sevens Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X.


----------



## mhpreston

Just ordered a Zebralight SC52 for compact EDC (based on feedback here) and a little Olight i3S EOS XP-G2 (Black) for the car keys.


----------



## Fractals

Aussie post tracking tells me they tried to drop off my SRT7 today while I was at work.. Looks like a trip to the post office is in order!

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MBentz

Just hit the purchase button on a Nitecore EA2 for the woman, and a Sunwayman V11R Mirage for myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_DW

Apparently there are 2 small packets awaiting at my post office. They need signing for.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made Journeyman Package on Darksucks' page. I've read a lot of reviews and posts on here and decided it would be a great choice as my first custom light.


----------



## creyc

Ishango said:


> I just ordered the Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made Journeyman Package on Darksucks' page. I've read a lot of reviews and posts on here and decided it would be a great choice as my first custom light.



Very jealous sir, that's a light that's high on my list to one day get.


----------



## vipsmps

Just received GX25A3 MT-G2 and a SRT6


----------



## SevereWX

I ordered a Streamlight ProTac 2L a few days ago, just waiting on it to be delivered. I'm not sure if the place I bought it from is going to send me the 180 lumen version, or the upgraded for 2013 260 lumen version. Since they have the same model name, I reckon all I can do is just wait and see. This will also be my first LED flashlight for EDC, replacing a AA Brinkmann incandescent (mini-mag clone) I've been toting in my pocket for the past 15 years. (My first flashlight purchase of any kind for the last decade and a half for that matter.)


----------



## kj2

vipsmps said:


> Just received GX25A3 MT-G2 and a SRT6



I think you mean XM-L2 for that A3  or is it the SX25L3?


----------



## vipsmps

kj2 said:


> I think you mean XM-L2 for that A3  or is it the SX25L3?



Yes it is the SX25L3 MT-G2 from Andrew&Amanda, copypaste problem...


----------



## JD20

The XM-L2 EA4 has arrived (thanks to Illumination Supply) it's time to place another order 

Armytek Viking X on its way.


----------



## full m3tal

Malkoff Wildcat
MD4
Two MD2 Turnkey hi-low w/ M361-LMH dropins (pink for the wife and mother)
Malkoff MDC AA Orange

Peak Eiger Ultra


----------



## hkenawy

another solarforce


----------



## Paul_DW

Skyray King ... $39 delivered! ... YAY! ... 

Altho I had another attempted delivery and card left. I'll be picking that up in about 8 hours time. The tracking number matches the one for my replacement Jetbeam DDR30. Been dying to get that one back and hopefully working fine, so I can use to compare my eBay specials with ...


----------



## 3liminate

Fenix TK75


----------



## Glock 22

A Silver Surefire E1B.


----------



## wedlpine

Zebralight H31Fw
Zebralight H31b


----------



## 8steve88

Two of these very lovely Ti lanyard rings  Thread with pics here  . My first piece of Ti for my lights, I bet it won't be the last.

EDIT Oh and some GITD paint.


----------



## kj2

Klarus XT11 XM-L2


----------



## MBentz

Broke down and purchased the Nitecore SRT5. Wanted a fairly compact 18650 light that I could EDC.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Two X60L drop-ins from EDCplus. A 3 mode XM-L2 U2 (CW) and a 1 mode XM-L2 T6 (NW). With the 10% discount, I couldn't pass up. Now I gotta decide which hosts to put these in. Time to do the "P60 shuffle".


----------



## Lumenaughty

I'm waiting for ups right now to deliver my surefire e2dl defender.
This will be my first 200 lumen light.


----------



## lightcycle1

I did some damage today.

XTAR H1 Commander
2-XENO E03 XM-L2
2 XENO diiffusers for the E03
Nitecore headstrap
3 Eagletac18650
5 AW 14500
1 Nitecore i2 charger
1 AR glass lens
8 EneloopXX AA
8 Eneloop AAA

1 XENO E03, 2 AW14500, 1 diffuser wand and the Nitecore i2 package will be a gift.

The Xtar headlamp wallet dent courtesy of a Zebralight failure. I'll be kissing that goodbye for months.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzman

I'm waiting for a TorchLAB neutral LMH, Z44 Cryos with frosted lens (not sure if I'll like the results), and an Oveready 9P.

Thank you work project overtime. 

Oh ya, and two of the ti lanyard rings like 8steven88 ordered. It'll be weeks before they arrive, darn slow post.

Grizz


----------



## MBentz

It happened again... Armytek Barracuda is on it's way.


----------



## Ratton

It happened again to me too!!! I couldn't resist the great sale at GoingGear, so I have a Fenix RC40 on the way!!!!...

Thanks GG!!:thumbsup:..:thumbsup:


----------



## dpc

Armytek Wizard Pro XM-L2 and a couple of batteries.


----------



## Ishango

Two Thrunite Tis'ses (for clarification). I like the Ti I own already (given several away) and I want to check out the single mode version. If it's nice I'll keep them otherwise they will be nice gifts.


----------



## T45

Ordered another Sunwayman C10R from Going Gear, gonna have vinhnguyen54 mod this one, and another bezel ring for a Surefire Z32 from Oveready. Need one more bezel ring to finish equipping all of my Surefires and then I move on to LEDs.


----------



## AmperSand

Fenix PD35 and a Spyderco Techno!


----------



## Badbeams3

White diffuser for my EC25, more Nyogel and one of the new Olight S20 L-2.


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman S10A.


----------



## Ishango

Nitecore MT26, it was on sale and I just couldn't resist. I like the 18650 format a lot, so I will find a use for this one too.


----------



## AmperSand

And a Fenix RC40!


----------



## walterr839

Still waiting for Fire Foxes FF IV


----------



## kbuzbee

archcat74 said:


> This little beauty arrived in the mail today - VERY IMPRESSED!
> 
> Got my PD35 today! Gotta say I LOVE it! So much more compact than my Olight M20 EDC which normally lives on my backpack.
> So bright too.....



This! Just ordered....

Should be a great addition to the family.

Ken


----------



## kbuzbee

AmperSand said:


> Fenix PD35 and a Spyderco Techno!



You'll love the Techno. Great knife.







Ken


----------



## AngryDaddyBird

Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 & 18650 batteries. Can't wait!


----------



## AmperSand

kbuzbee said:


> You'll love the Techno. Great knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken



Yeah can't wait! Have been waiting for one to pop up locally for ages.

Does it slice better with the regrind? I imagine you had that done to thin the blade profile up a touch, sure seems like a thick tanky little thing


----------



## buds224

Inova X5 UV and the newer XM-L2 RRT01


----------



## DrafterDan

I've only been a part of this forum for less than a week, but already have an MBI-HF and a HDS clicky on their way.


----------



## rexfan10

Just signed myself up to get one of Vinh's modded supbeam k40's
Its going to be my first decent flashlight ( not some cheap xm-l flood to throw thing )
Cant wait to get it 

And as an added bonus my Mother also said she'd pay for it as my birthday present... ahh the perks of being a child :nana:

Rex


----------



## MBentz

And again... SureFire C2 with KX4 head.


----------



## wedlpine

Vinh modded Supbeam K40
Olight S10 in polished Ti
Olight S15 w/ 1 aa extender


----------



## lightcycle1

Wow Vinhns K40's are shipping already?
Make sure you post up when you get it!
I'm on the big list....

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cob99

A set of Panasonic 18650 3400maH from Fasttech


----------



## Glock 22

Surefire EB1-T in silver.


----------



## wedlpine

8 Thrunite Tis's
Zebralight H51r
2 Olight i3s's


----------



## T45

A spark SK7. I am not usually interested in AAA lights, but this looks interesting. I will probably get the SK3 later, and the Eagletac D25C as well.


----------



## BigBluefish

Two of Vinhs drop-ins, a Hi-Low-Strobe XM-L2 3000K 90 CRI and a Nichia 219 H-M-Lo and a Solarforce L2M w/ a couple of flat stainless stell bezel rings


----------



## Kay718

Maglite XL200, Streamlight 66118, Maglite K3A096, and the Fenix E15. I'm just getting into flashlights right now. I want a few lights for home, a few lights for work, and a few to choose from for everyday carry.


----------



## kelmo

Funky Joule Thief lantern and a Malkoff MDC HA.


----------



## shudaizi

Peak Eiger AAA, stainless steel, short keychain lug, Nichia 219 optic from Oveready. Tracking says it's "out for delivery".


----------



## MBentz

The last SureFire 9P already bored out from Oveready, with their custom HAIII coating and a Malkoff M61 SHO to go in it. A gift for my father.


----------



## davidwestonh

BigBluefish said:


> AOW's famously long-running Surefire L1 (5th Generation) RED.


Wow, how long has that ben on your wish list?


----------



## MBentz

Scored a new SureFire M4 Devastator from a website that sells binoculars. Woot!


----------



## lionken07

I should be getting a Sunwayman S10R sometime next week...


----------



## rpm00

Zebralight SC600 MKII


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AngryDaddyBird

Lumintop SD10. should be here next week sometime.
6 Eagletac 18650 3400mah
2 eagletac 14500


----------



## jamie.91

Quark mini form the MP
Another surefire l60 
Surefire Z59 from the MP


----------



## välineurheilija

Eagletac D25LC2 XP-G R4 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## MBentz

SureFire M3.


----------



## Stefano

Zebralight Headlamp H31w XP-G Neutral White, my Eight Zebra


----------



## BigBluefish

davidwestonh said:


> Wow, how long has that ben on your wish list?



It, at least a 5th Gen Red (I want a white, as well) L1, has been in the back of my mind since shortly after I joined CPF. I was honestly shocked 1. to see AOW sell it, and 2. that someone hadn't snapped it up before I got it. It is very nice.


----------



## sfxd45

I got a brand new Surefire Z2L coming. The model that still accepts the P60 drop-in.


----------



## wedlpine

Niteye EYE40


----------



## Chechen

Just made an order off eBay recently. Picked up a small bundle that contained:

1x MA02 Bulb For my A2
1x MN01 E1 Bulb (Which I don't need and will probably relist on eBay)
1x Sonic Defenders ear plugs in Med (Which I may or may not keep)
1x Molle attachment for my Surefire Helmet light. (Which could come in handy)

Paid about 20$ for it, and mainly got it for the MA02 lamp. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidwestonh

Hds titanium clip from Darksucks flame treated.


----------



## SoldMyHat

Surefire LX2 and 6PX


----------



## walterr839

Vinh modded K40


----------



## Lou Minescence

Spark ST6-500CW XM-L2 T6 Cool White 500 Lumen Headlamp
and 2 Eagletac 3400. 18650's

I was sweating it between cool and neutral. I was also considering the Zebralight and Armytek headlamps. I decided cool white was better for work. I also thought having a headlamp centered on my forehead would be better than off center.


----------



## MBentz

Malkoff MD60 that will spend time in my M3T and M4. A bunch of bezels from Oveready for my lego SureFires as well.


----------



## SUREFIRED

A Like New Z2L (P60 host) from ebay. Another combatlight to my SF collection!


----------



## mogul

I just ordered myself a Skyray King XM-L2 4X. Woot


----------



## kj2

My Klarus XT11 XM-L2 came in today


----------



## Glock 22

Titanium Oveready Tailstand Shroud for my Surefire EB1T.


----------



## jds1

Nitecore EA4 arrived yesterday.

Jeff


----------



## Paul_DW

BTU Shocker

Oh and the M3X arrived a few days ago, loving that flashlight so far! ...


----------



## -Falk-

XTAR H1 330 lumen headlamp that can use both aa and 14500
XTAR WK41 300 lumen flashlight can also use both aa and 14500
XTAR B20 1000 lumens flashlight use one 18650 
And Nitecore TM-26, jaw dropping 3500 lumens flashlight using four 18650


----------



## dosei

CQG S1 to replace the Fenix LD01 I lost!


----------



## stevo250

Vinh modified K40 6.5amp dedome and firefoxs FF4


----------



## MBentz

SureFire 6PX 9/11 Edition
SureFire 9P round body
Another M4 that I will most likely sell.


----------



## RedLED

Just got a McGizmo Ti. PD XR 19! Love the Beam on this! 

Love it!


----------



## gsr

This is a rare occasion that I have 2 different lights coming, a Maratac AAA Rev 3, and a Surefire G2Z-D-FG.


----------



## BLUE LED

The rare black Surefire E1e


----------



## cowsmilk

Muyshondt Titanium Nautilus is coming to me now. Received a Tain Piccolo Aqua glow/Blue trit last week.


----------



## 1nterceptor

This is waiting for me at the post office, XML flashlight that 
bends 90 degrees and comes with different colored filters.

This has been ordered, SINGFIRE XML x 3 for my bike rides:


----------



## Chechen

A Z2 Combat light, that has a battery extension on it. I'm guessing a P90/91 bulb in it, cause it says its a 200 Lumen light. Was dirt cheap too; off eBay of course


----------



## Blackbird13

I've got the sep 11 red firefighters sf limited edition light coming inn man I can't wait


----------



## dosei

Haven't received my CQG S1 yet, but just ordered a Klarus MiX6 Ti. I guess I'll alternate between the 2 as a tag team replacement for my lost Fenix Ld01.

Can't wait to receive them!!


----------



## MBentz

Threw in a low bid on a SureFire M3LT expecting not to win. Yup... I won. Lol.


----------



## kelmo

Arc AA!


----------



## A.O.

New guy here, 2nd post is all.. Just ordered a Fenix TK75, should be here Friday..


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> Arc AA!



NICE!!!!!


----------



## Vish

2 nitecore EA2, and 1 thrunite neutro 2A


----------



## kj2

Klarus XT11 blue filter.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

As of this Friday..I'll have a Nitecore EA4 and a 4-pack of Eneloop AA batteries on the way from Amazon.

(Need to wait for my paycheck to hit before I order my new light.)


----------



## Redhat703

1. SF E1B
2. 47 Quark Hi CRI AA
3. Malkoff Wildcat + MD3 + MD4

Sure this week is a long week....


----------



## averagejoeamerican

I just ordered a Zebralight SC300 MKII, a Nitecore 18650 spare battery and a Nitecore charger. I am obviously new to the forum and new to high performance lights. I hope I am starting with a good choice?

I actually bought it for my wife so she can have a super bright light that is tiny enough for her not to complain when she goes on a walk later in the day or if she is out after dark. 

I carry a Streamlight ProTac HL 600 lumen light that I bought when it first came out last year. I have a feeling I have been bit by the light bug and I will be buying more expensive high power lights lol.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered an Olight S80 Baton. I like the Baton series from Olight a lot and this light will replace my X-Glow R1 which currently is my only directly rechargeable light.

For those that do not know of this light (couldn't find it on here): The X-Glow R1 is a thick bodied rechargeable light which uses an intern, unspecified brand, NiMH battery. Thanks to the optics it gives a bit of a square shaped beam, which looks quite odd when using it. I currently use it only as my nightstand light and often grab it when I want to look for something in the attic. It puts out ~220 lumens and steps down very quickly.


----------



## Ishango

And I just ordered an Olight S10-L2 as well. I like my original S10 already and like the idea of the slightly improved L2 enough to buy it. I should probably stop looking for offers for today though


----------



## jcr71

*ThruNite TN12

thanks to their website offer. i was holding out for an sc6oo but this was a quarter of the price. it will be my first (fancy) torch 
*


----------



## rowdys03

EagleTac D25LC2 CLICKY, with the XP-g2 LED and C2000RC circuit. It'll be my first trip into *good* flashlight territory. No more "300" lumen Amazon lights (although they have served their purpose well).


----------



## Cerealand

Complete Cryos Copper Flashlight from Ron!


----------



## jamie.91

Surefire Z32 in black
2x XSTAR rcr123 cells


----------



## holylight

Faster come tn31 and archer 1a weeee


----------



## kj2

Today my Klarus XT11 blue filter arrived, and just ordered a red one.


----------



## nickso

My Niteye Eye10-TiC showed up yesterday and my Nitecore SRT-7 showed up today.
Now looking to order the tritium vials to add to the Niteye.

Been a great few days


----------



## BigBluefish

Two Xeno E03s and two L3 Ill. L10s, all with Nichia 219 high CRI emitters.


----------



## Cerealand

Brand New Natural HAIII LEEF 3x18650 c to c body. Last one in stock it appears.


----------



## T45

Just got a "perfect fit" P60 drop in from BugOutGearUSA.com. Yes, it does fit without the annoying "gap". Very Cool White LED.


----------



## dcopsutton

Just ordered Maratac AAA Rev 3. I know its nothing special but I love these lights!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nitecore EA4 showed up today.


----------



## davyro

Just pulled the trigger on a Surefire E2D Ultra & i can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Tomcat!

An Overready bored out SF C2 Centurion host with a McClicky switch, smooth brass bezel; 2x CR123 cell adapter; 2x TorchLab McClicky E series switches; a titanium E series tailstand shround. Am I pacing about in anticipation? Hell yes!


----------



## BigBluefish

Grabbed a Thrunite TN-12 and two of the single level TiS lights from the clearance sale.


----------



## Theron

FordEx Group 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp from Amazon
HDS EDC Rotary with High CRI LED 
Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made 
Fenix PD35 
Callie's Kustom 18650s


----------



## Glock 22

Surefire EB1-C in black, without the shroud.


----------



## njrobin3

Surefire gx2 pro


----------



## nickso

Just ordered a SWM T40CS.
Have been wanting one, but all I could find were the XM-L T6 (788lm) and the XM-L U2 (845lm) for $120.
Today I found a XM-L U3 (905lm) for $99, with a 15% discount on top of that with $0.99 shipping....... could not pass that up.:thumbsup:


----------



## RyeBread

Fenix PD32. My friend's brother is an EMT and uses one; I got to play around with it and liked it. So now I'm getting one as my first 'nice' flashlight.


----------



## nbp

MBI Torpedo X...eventually.


----------



## e1sbaer

HK Benchmade nitrous blitz


----------



## RecklessRat

My first 4 sevens torches. I have ordered a Preon 2 titanium black edition and a Quark turbo.
All by recommendation on the 'what would you buy twice' thread.


----------



## nickso

e1sbaer said:


> HK Benchmade nitrous blitz


I received a Benchmade Subrosa Ti with the nitrous system a few weeks ago and love it.
The nitrous system really kicks the blade out there.


----------



## nickso

Just ordered a *Foursevens Preon 2 Ti*
Figured it was time to get some lights with off the shelf batts.
(Might need to get the SWM D40A next)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Kerberos Quad XP-G2 [R5-1C] dropin.

It's going to have a very subtle wintery alice-blue mint-cream light-yellow tint which I'm dying to try out for winter like settings. 







Guess I'll be holding onto my Kerberos quads a little longer for more comparisons.


----------



## njet212

I have incoming Nitecore SRT5 and Niteeye MSC20, review coming soon !


----------



## Sukram

I'm waiting for my Armytek Wizard headlamp. It must be soon!


----------



## Marten

Hmmm... Let's see... :thumbsup:

A Ti Tri EDC with Nichia 219 emitters, Haiku Ti XP-G2 5000k, Malkoff 219 drop-in and more AW cells... The Haiku has just hit our shores...
(The cells are an absolute mission to get hold of on this side of the pond, specifically now with the postal ban in the US btw.)


----------



## zespectre

Sunwayman D40A....yippee! I should be good for seeing across the golf course.....the LONG way <grin>


----------



## BenChiew

Hds Clicky 120.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

ledmitter_nli said:


> Kerberos Quad XP-G2 [R5-1C] dropin.



Processed through USPS Sort Facility September 8, 2013, 10:20 pm NY
Processed Through Sort Facility September 8, 2013, 1:18 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
Processed Through Sort Facility September 8, 2013, 12:04 am TOKYO INT CONTAINER 1, JAPAN
Acceptance September 7, 2013, 10:26 am JAPAN

^^^ Man that was fast, just 2 days.  Should be here within 5 hours.

Another 1,700 lumen dropin soon to be.


----------



## Outlander

Fenix pd35


----------



## YetiFlash

Fenix PD35 !


----------



## Foxfyre

Just arrived. Arcmania cr2 extreme and a Nitecore SensMini cr2.


----------



## levi333

Ordered too much this week,
Fenix PD35
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-0 XM-L2
Also ordered some Panasonic NCR18650A 18650's in anticipation of getting a TK75 or something simlar in the near future, some RCR123a's, as well as a bunch of those plastic clamshell battery holders. 
$200+ in a week is a lot in flashlights/batteries for an up and coming flashaholic!


----------



## zespectre

zespectre said:


> Sunwayman D40A....yippee! I should be good for seeing across the golf course.....the LONG way <grin>



It's here, it's here, IT'S HERE!!!!

Damnit, SIX WHOLE HOURS until dark! (I think I'm gonna go sit in a closet)


----------



## Monocrom

zespectre said:


> It's here, it's here, IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> Damnit, SIX WHOLE HOURS until dark! (I think I'm gonna go sit in a closet)



Just remember ... You can come out of the closet anytime you want.


----------



## Outlander

A second Fenix PD25


----------



## Dark Slayer

Fenix RC40. Got a super deal. Hope it's a super light.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Sunwayman C21C
XM-L2 white and XP-E P2 red
Hammer Time !


----------



## wjv

L3 Illumination L10 in Natural White. . Should be here the middle of next week.


----------



## sassaquin

Pre-ordered a MBI Torpedo X, it should be shipped in early October.


----------



## N8N

Got a box full of the Chinese eBay 3xAA to D and 4xAAA to C converters coming... decided to roll the dice on those.
Ordered a Maha "9V" NiMH charger
Also ordered a Nitecore i4 V2 charger and some AW protected 16340s
Was at Micro Center the other day and got some Tenergy Centura Cs, Ds, and "9V" (they're actually 8.4V)

After the next few boxes arrive, I will have relegated all primary cells in the house to emergency use only! This will be a happy day! I've been having a bad run with leakers and am just pissed beyond belief and so done with alkalines. When I pulled the batteries out of my multimeters I found a bulgy 9V (but that was in my beater Fluke and the battery was waaaaaay out of date albeit still working) and the one that really pissed me off was a still supposedly good "Duracell Procell" D-cell starting to leak in my Simpson meter... Begone evil alkalines, begone!


----------



## rbid1962

SolarStorm 2x CREE XM-L U2 for my mountain bike rides.


----------



## turkeylord

4 Keeppower 14500s and 2 e-Fest 10440 IMRs. 

Waiting for notice that my H600w MK II is on the way too.


----------



## jerkeejoe

Klarus XT11 XM-L2 and 2 Fasttech Panasonic NCR18650B 3400MaH batteries.

Yesterday I received a Xeno S3a and it is great!


----------



## DobsOnly

New here, after lurking for a few months Just unpacked a nitecore i4, charged some 18650s and loaded them into my Eagtac sx25l3 

DobsOnly


----------



## edgar

I got one firefoxes FF4 coming , great little light , and i like very much the shape of my skyray king , so hopefully it bill be like it but even better !
+ 4 panasonic 18650 to go with it , and a nitcore charger


----------



## RiCu

Nitecore EA8.

My first "real" thrower....


----------



## taonari

I have a Quark Mini 123, Olight S10 Baton, and Surefire 6PX Tactical on the way. Just got a Fenix PD35 and Surefire P2X Fury Defender.


----------



## Blackbird13

I finally found one , sf hurricane yeah cant wait for the awesome 3 lumen beast to arrive lol


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

bills.... from purchasing too many flashlights


----------



## flashlight chronic

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> bills.... from purchasing too many flashlights


I feel you!:laughing:


----------



## AmperSand

Zebralight sc52w


----------



## klmmicro

I have another Convoy M1 with handlebar mount on the way. Best inexpensive bike light I have come across so far! Waiting for a couple of new 18650 cells as well.


----------



## fliplock

A TEC Accessories Isotope fob from the (EDC) Forum Store and a Green Tritium vial for it from Merkava. Hopefully they will make my keys easier to find on those dark and dreary New England winter mornings.


----------



## wjv

EagleTac D25A Clicky with the XP-G2 emitter, in Neutral White. Should arrive later this week from illuminationGear.


----------



## chanjyj

Elzetta's new "AVS" head.


----------



## walterr839

MBI Torpedo
Vinh modded TK 70


----------



## zespectre

Technically it's not for me, it's a gift for a friend, but I've got a Fenix HL10 and a Titanium "smart fast" charger coming from Battery Junction.


----------



## rockhopper

Recieved Fenix TK41 today and expecting an Olight S15 Baton tomorrow.
The former will be for the serious work, the latter I'm hoping to make the main always with me flashlight.


----------



## kxhonda

I have a Tk-75 Xm-l2 coming my way. Also have a Nitecore i4 charger and 10 Panasonic 3400mah on the way also.


----------



## T45

I have a Quark 123^2 and a Vinh modded Fenix EO1 I bought from CPF Marketplace coming and a new Malkoff M61LL 219 Nichia Neutral from Illumination Supply. Used their sale code to get 25% off!


----------



## nickso

Have the following coming :

- McGizmo Ti Sapphire 25
- Sunwayman R20A
- Sunwayman R01A


----------



## hron61

Elzetta Charlie with hi/lo tail.


----------



## Outlander

Nitecore SRT7
nitecore SRT5

sunwayman r10a


----------



## tenregular11

A NIB round bodied Surefire A2 w/ white LEDs.


----------



## JohnGribbin

I'm going to take a chance and tell you that I have a ultrafire e7 coming with some protected batteries for it and my 502b. On the other hand I've been looking at a fenix pd35 pretty closely. I think this forum is going to cost me some money.


----------



## sween1911

After years of upgrading and swapping parts, I have a Surefire black bezel and tailcap, so I ordered a 6P body from the marketplace to assemble the original awesome classic light that started it all.


----------



## DobsOnly

*Re: Incoming - Adding EDC lights to the stash*

4 Sevens, Mini123 and Fenix LD01 for the keychain, 4 950mha aaa eneloops heading my way 

DobsOnly


----------



## fly11

I have a FourSevens QPA coming....it will be my first AA flashlight and Friday seems too far away!


----------



## fliplock

Actual lights incoming this time, while I wait on the Tritium tube from Merkava. A Jetbeam E3S, and a Foursevens Preon 1 Ti, with a clicky tailcap (also in Ti, natch). I'll play around with the two of them for a while; one will end up in my pocket day-to-day, the other will live in the diaper bag.


----------



## Ishango

I have a Solarforce Z1 incoming (blue). I like my M6 and am very interested in this little light which has a very sharp price tag. I also have a NiteCore SRT3 Defender incoming.


----------



## HaileStorm

Ishango said:


> I have a Solarforce Z1 incoming (blue). I like my M6 and am very interested in this little light which has a very sharp price tag. I also have a NiteCore SRT3 Defender incoming.



SRT3 Defender is one sweet light for edc. I love mine, have it with me wherever I go.


----------



## jeffdenney

-3 Trustfire 26650s and charger.. first build. For $40 I couldnt pass that deal up.
-h22a p7 flat top heatsink
-cree mt g2
-h6flex driver

First build! So pumped!


----------



## Ishango

HaileStorm said:


> SRT3 Defender is one sweet light for edc. I love mine, have it with me wherever I go.



Thanks! I did look at the SRT7 as well, but I figured I have enough 18650 lights and they are quite large to carry around all day. I'm curious to see the smart ring in action myself.


----------



## Tracker II

Incoming - a SupBeam K40 Thrower modded by Vinhnguyen54. De-domed with 380K - 430K lux on maximum, among other tweaks. I can't wait!

Also an HDS Hi CRI Clicky. I just had to have a back-up of the one I already have and love.


----------



## cowsmilk

A McGizmo Haiku XR-E is headed to me from a far away place.


----------



## kj2

- Maxpedition Falcon II (safety yellow)
- Maxpedition Volta (black)
- Maxpedition 3x5 notebook cover (black)
- Leatherman Style (black)
- Rite in the Rain 3x5 notebook (green)
- Rite in the Rain all-weather black ink pen
- Lumintop TOOL AAA

There goes my money


----------



## Tyler A

Nitecore srt-5 and a eagletac 3100mah to go in it and 2 olight ios3


----------



## kelmo

TNT E2e tower and 2 x Z52 LOTC!


----------



## laser771

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MEU2F4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## CbusRog

Malkoff MD3 neutral Wildcat.


----------



## N8N

Streamlight Night Com C4/UV, and a tick tester. Had a Sears gift card to burn, and needed both.


----------



## wedlpine

Fenix LD41
Fenix TK41
Fenix TK70


----------



## Tokimer

Crelant 7G5CS-U3 with collimator head
Xtar WP2s
Xtar 18650 (3100mah) x2


----------



## T45

Just got my newest Malkoff: a M61LL Nichia 219! and this week I have an Oveready Bezel ring for my newest M2/Z32 ribbed bezel.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm taking by first sip of the Kool-Aid and have some Surefire lego incoming. McTc Tail, E1B Body, E2C Adapter and Z44 head. The body will get bored for 18350, and my incoming Mattaus Hyperion 219 Triple dropin will go in the front


----------



## Greco101

Nitecore SRT7 (new backup work light. So far nothing can replace my Powertac Warrior.)
and
Fenix UC40 (EDC. I couldn't find another light with decent mode spacing. 160lm for 7 hours was the best lm:runtime I could track down in this size)


----------



## Mutombo

Incoming - Sunwayman V11R Mirage


----------



## Ishango

I now have a Nitecore MT1A incoming. I wanted to have another single AA with tail clicky instead of side switch. Just like my LD10, but brighter. The LD12 is more of the same lights (I own the PD22 and PD32UE already) and I like my Nitecore MT26. I was also looking at the Foursevens QPA, but really should stop buying lights for now


----------



## tallyram

HDS Clicky 200T. Been wanting to try one of Henry's lights for a while now.


----------



## jonwkng

Tain Zenith Ti & Jetbeam TCR10. Double dose of Titanium goodness coming in the mail. :twothumbs


----------



## Greco101

Mutombo said:


> Incoming - Sunwayman V11R Mirage



What made you go with the mirage?


----------



## sbbsga

DEFT-X. :twothumbs


----------



## Chechen

Surefire M73 Rail (My 3rd one) and a GG&G TID for a Gladius sized bezel.


----------



## Tac Gunner

Ordered an Eagletac SX25L2 Turbo with the full kit at 7:30 this morning, waitin on my confirmation so I can track it. Really looking forward to using this light


----------



## FourBin Labs

Have a XM-L Drop-In for 3-4C MagLite coming from Malkoff. I figure this will pacify my desire for a long throw light as I have been wanting something that can reach 350 - 400 meters and will ease my conscience that nags me about having a like-new mag sitting in my closet not ever being used for the last several years.

Also order some additional Ultrafire CR123A/18650 battery cases since I have sold off some of my existing ones.


----------



## electromage

Currently waiting on a TM11 and some High CRI XM-Ls to mod other lights with. I also ordered a "high power" 5mW laser that requires an 18650, and has a key switch. I'm expecting the 5mW claim is just to get around eBay's policies.


----------



## Moka

Currently waiting on a Cerakoted Pineapple E2C Lego...
http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh624/jtran99/Flashlights/IMG_0180.jpg
Living across the pond sucks for impatient people like myself...


----------



## jonwkng

Waiting for my MBI ZoomHead... One thing led to another... And I'm in the midst of discussing with Guy for something special in Ti. Guess I'm down with an unrecoverable case of Titanium poisoning contracted through CPF. 

But seriously... I feel Christmas is coming early this year. :santa:


----------



## T45

3 in ONE WEEK!
Sunwayman M40A from Illumination Supply, got it at a great price during one of their weekly specials. That is one hefty hunk of Light!
Traded a SWM M20A for an Eagletac D25C with a Nichia 219. New EDC partner to go with my SWM C10R.
Eagletac D25A. I have the 25A2 and wanted one in AA.


----------



## mr.snakeman

I just have received notice that my Tain Zenith Ti has landed here in Sweden, I should have it in a day or two.


----------



## Stormbringer

Incoming:

Olight M22 Warrior

Nitecore EC25 Cobra


----------



## timsmile

My first ever McGizmo! The Haiku XML would be coming in less than 2 weeks


----------



## välineurheilija

Fenix HL10 and some Nextorch silicone grease.


----------



## Glock 22

Malkoff M361N


----------



## T0rch

Niwalker BK-FA02.


----------



## kj2

XTAR XP4 charger. Will replace my Nitecore i4 charger.


----------



## JacobJones

Couple of ebay HID torches.
3 aluminium heatsinks suitable for 20 watt LEDs.
2 diffusers and 2 traffic wands for tank007 torches.
Cheapo 2AAA pen torch.
Cheap AA zoomie light.
Replacement tail cap for an improperly assembled Tank007 TK-703.

Think that's everything but it's a struggle to remember all the crap I've purchased recently.


----------



## SeeUnow

FourSevens Quark Turbo QB2L and Preon P2


----------



## kj2

Nitecore NF25 red,blue,green, white and a Nitecore NDF40.


----------



## wedlpine

Niwalker Vostro Mvn
Nitecore EA4w


----------



## jotero77

DobsOnly said:


> 4 Sevens, Mini123 and Fenix LD01 for the keychain, 4 950mha aaa eneloops heading my way
> 
> DobsOnly



The Fenix LD01 is a awesome little light! I love mine. 


jotero77


----------



## walterr839

MBI Torpedo
Vinh C21cvn
Vinh moded TN 31. Reworking first gen OSTS tn31


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a Eagletac D25C Clicky Ti. This will be my first titanium light. Very pleased with it, especially for the price I paid.


----------



## Fulaeetoy

2 cyclops mini hat led light


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## buds224

Just put in for a Sunwayman D20A. There is someone on ebay selling their first 20 pieces, until OCT 16, for $58 (via "make offer"). I guess I made it just in time.


----------



## neddy

Just got my Zebralight SC52W.
WOOHOO!
It's even better than I thought it would be!


----------



## poeee

Tank007 E09 for my keyring, and a Sipik SK68 clone to try out.

Might not sound exciting to you guys, but it is for me! After years of ignorant illumination disappointment I finally had the brilliant idea of googling the subject, and now i'm here! My first two purchases.


----------



## Ishango

poeee said:


> Tank007 E09 for my keyring, and a Sipik SK68 clone to try out.
> 
> Might not sound exciting to you guys, but it is for me! After years of ignorant illumination disappointment I finally had the brilliant idea of googling the subject, and now i'm here! My first two purchases.



I've read good things about the Tank007 and owned a Sipik SK68 clone. You could have started with worse lights. :welcome: Hope you find what you want and just a friendly reminder (read in airport announcer voice): "Mind your wallet!".


----------



## TRiley

HDS Rotary 200 should be here Wed or Thursday !!!!!!


----------



## Starik1

TRiley said:


> HDS Rotary 200 should be here Wed or Thursday !!!!!!


 Congrats! When did you order it? And did you order it directly from Henry?


----------



## lightmyfire13

Sunwayman d20a for a very reasonable $58......

Sent from my Hudl HT7S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakeyb

timsmile said:


> My first ever McGizmo! The Haiku XML would be coming in less than 2 weeks


Me too! Same light! It's my first as we'll.


----------



## Mojo Rider

Nitecore P16 arrived in the mail today and I must say that I'm very impressed with this light.


----------



## wedlpine

Zebralight SC600 MkII
Terralux Pro-3
Xtar VP1


----------



## Marten

Modded Zebralight SC600 (Let's call it a SC600VN :naughty
Modded Brass Mac EDC
Surefire 6P with custom cerakote and drop-in
Older Mac Tri EDC Ti


----------



## poeee

Ishango said:


> I've read good things about the Tank007 and owned a Sipik SK68 clone. You could have started with worse lights. :welcome: Hope you find what you want and just a friendly reminder (read in airport announcer voice): "Mind your wallet!".



I went the Tank007 over the Fenix E05 as I think (I say think because I'm a torch n00b) I need the lower output modes. Lots of good feedback on here confirmed my choice to buy the Tank007 E09. The sipik clone, well, the general feeling was it was brilliant for $4! It will be good for my kids at least.

While waiting for my first lights to arrive, I couldn't help myself... I have a Solarforce L2N coming. Gotta hunt batteries, but as I race onroad RC I have the charger sorted. "Mind your wallet!" indeed!


----------



## CARNAL1

Just ordered the Last Fenix TK-21 U2 that Brightguy.com had in stock. I already have a TK11 R2, it's mounted on my AR-15. My TK11 R5 was in my girlfriend's purse. It now resides in her nightstand beside the bed. My TK12 R5 will now be the light that she carries in her purse. The TK-21 U2 will be my new EDC. I do wish that it came with a pocket clip like the TK12 and TK15 do. Does anyone know if Fenix discontinued the TK-21? It no longer appears on their website. Thanks in advance.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## jmclfrsh

Two Surefires; a P3X Fury (dual mode click-type switch) and a E2D Defender Ultra.

I had a P2X Fury that I LOVED, but my girlfriend misplaced it a couple of weeks ago. Dang it!

Time for a replacement... although I'm having a hard time deciding if I should replace the P2X itself, or her for losing it!


----------



## ven

XTAR DO6 should be here in next week,just received a nitecore ea4 and ea8 as well as a crelant v11a for my new edc.

Not decided on my next imminent order


----------



## ven

Received this a couple of days back,new edc 




To replace



Admittedly the crelant is a lot brighter(very bright for size) but the lenser feels more solid/well made........

Think maybe the jetbeam rrt-0 would be my ultimate edc............all in good time


----------



## AMD64Blondie

After my paycheck hits..I'm planning on ordering a HDS Rotary 200.

How long would it take to arrive?


----------



## ozzy1990

Mk2 PID headlamp.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Haven't gotten a light in some time, but the Battery Junction email plus good reviews made me pop on an Olight i3s. It appealed to my penchant for AAA and cheap. Should be here by Wednesday.

Geoff


----------



## phosphor

An eight pack of Eneloop and a Klarus P2A. 

I already own five 2xAA lights, but I'm a sucker for the format....even though a 18650 trump's it in every way. I find for my my general needs I never need more than 250 lumens or 60 meters of throw. 

Since I'm retired, I dress casual and don't have an issue carrying the longer light.


----------



## Spooby

I am about to buy a Klarus XT11 upgrade (820LM) 

I am thinking about which batteries and charger for it.


----------



## climberkid

My first McGizmo. A High CRI Haiku.

-Alex


----------



## Fbygden

Congratulations Alex, great choice!
The Haiku Hi CRI was my first McGizmo too, and I must say, to me, this is the best light ever made.
And I'm starting to have quite a few to compare with now.


----------



## ven

Just ordered 12 AA eneloops to feed my ea4 and ea8

Ready to order another flashlight,got a deal on a nitecore tm15 for $185..........should i......shouldn't i:thinking:

Or a tk75 2900lm for $169:thinking:


----------



## chia

I finally pulled the trigger on an Armytek Predator pro v2.5 looking forward to trying it out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - _*link removed by Greta_


----------



## jonwkng

Let's see... I'm waiting for a package from Guy - ZoomHead for my black HF-R, a beautiful anodized HF-R Ti UTT and a CottonPicker's charger.

Also in the mail is one of Paul TheFraz's 26650 QTC Flashlights. And a Sunwayman D20A.


----------



## HIDSGT

couple Supbeam lights coming


----------



## ven

Just ordered a nitecore tm15.........was a close one tbh as like the tm11 too(ok there are lots more i like too),just like the in house charge option and slightly larger size.


----------



## ven

Just ordered 4 x 18650 xtar 2600mah for £24...........not too bad for UK


----------



## Razzle

I think I'm feeling the addiction coming on!

This week, will be receiving a new TK75, PD35, an Intellicharger and 8 Orbitronic protected 3400 Panasonics.

(and here I thought my E1B and Brinkmann LED were the bestest, then I found YOU folks!)

Already thinking about vinh-mods to both, as well.......here we go.


----------



## ven

Just bought a *XENO S3A Cree XM-L U2*


----------



## ven

Just ordered a Thrunite flip diffuser for my tm15


----------



## SAVAGESAM

I JUST got off the phone and was told MAYBE I'll have it Friday the 25th (Drop shipping directly from Streamlight in Pa.) a Streamlight "Intrinsically safe" Haz-Lo Poly Stinger. Like a kid before Christmas.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Surefire E1B. It was on offer and still seems like a very good light. This will be my second Surefire light.


----------



## Gentlemansflashlight

I pulled the trigger and ordered the P3X Fury... Very happy with my 3 P2X's, but the 1000 lumens looks too good to be true. 

Scott


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Knifefeak

Olight sr96, and ae 25w hid, lots of light


----------



## Noxinal

I have a nitecore SRT7 on the way. I'm super excited. Probably the most expensive light I have purchased.


----------



## Razzle

Ishango said:


> I ordered the Surefire E1B. It was on offer and still seems like a very good light. This will be my second Surefire light.



I have two SF e1B's, I think you will love 'em!


----------



## ven

Well i got my i4 charger ,4x xtar 18650s and eneloops today.The xtars just fit in charger




I also got an xtar bk10 delivered,just one issue..........i didnt order it:laughing: ,it came with the 4x xtar batteries,printed wrong add on so naturally posted back to seller.
Still waiting for my xtar do6 and at 1st thought i had been conned:laughing:


----------



## STiFTW

I got a monster ... a TM26 that is shipping, hopefully arriving this week.


----------



## Chechen

Picked up a Surefire 9P For dirt cheap off Ebay.


----------



## ven

Received my xeno s3a v2 today,more than happy,fantastic in fact,very well made






Just my tm15 and xtar do6 to go.........this month:thumbsup:


----------



## El Camino

Waiting for:

Aluminum reflector.
C-cell mag-lite spring.
Pelican FL-3854 set.

Ya'll know what gonna happen...


----------



## Chadder

I got a Terralux Pro 1 in the mail today. Battery Junction got it here fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ven

Ordered another jetbeam holster,small one for the bA10 size,this will fit perfect for my Crelant v11a as my xeno has stolen my other jetbeam holster:laughing:

Shame some dont come with holsters.......should be compulsory!!


----------



## Glock 22

Surefire 6P Original.


----------



## FourBin Labs

Just bought a Preon P2 in Satin Titanium, and a Atom A0 Titanium.

These are my first Ti lights, so we'll see if I think it was worth the extra $ after they arrive.

I would have been happy going with the with the Preon P0 in stainless instead of the A0 in titanium, but I really wanted the 20% higher output of the A0. The P2 on the other hand... that one had to be titanium.


----------



## Swedpat

I just placed the order for a Fenix TK22 Special edition in grey color and neutral tint! I may receive it until next weekend. 
*



*


----------



## T45

Just bought a Nitecore SR3 from the marketplace. I have wanted one since I joined CPF and saw a review. Sold a Spyderco Delica I never used to fund that one. The big score however was a CLEARANCE Foursevens TITANIUM Mini AA. Drove my mother to the grocery store and while waiting for her come out, checked my email, and BAM! Foursevens had that Ti 
Mini for sale!:rock:Mine all mine!


----------



## Razzle

Razzle said:


> I think I'm feeling the addiction coming on!
> 
> This week, will be receiving a new TK75, PD35, an Intellicharger and 8 Orbitronic protected 3400 Panasonics.
> 
> (and here I thought my E1B and Brinkmann LED were the bestest, then I found YOU folks!)
> 
> Already thinking about vinh-mods to both, as well.......here we go.




And, ordered up a Nitecore EA4 and a ZL SC52 just last night, that's four in a week, I think I'm set for a bit! (??)


----------



## kj2

Razzle said:


> And, ordered up a Nitecore EA4 and a ZL SC52 just last night, that's four in a week, I think I'm set for a bit! (??)


You got a thing going there  

I'll probably order a AmryTek Predator Pro V2.5 in the coming days.


----------



## JacobJones

Got a surprise in the post today  4 identical chargers for 18650's... This is surprising because I've never purchased an 18650 charger, let alone 4. I wonder if the guy who got my diffuser and tail cap by mistake will see this.


----------



## nolaradio

I received this little beauty from Amazon last week. The TerraLux TT-1. I heard about it on a podcast and checked out tons of reviews on the TerraLUx line up. While I was doing my research, I placed it on my Amazon wish list and would check it every couple of days for any price changes. Most places have this light in the $65 to $70 range. Finally scooped it up when it dropped to $57. I wasn't too thrilled with the fact that it takes the expensive CR123 cell. I have nothing else that uses this cell but I figured what the hell and ordered the light anyway. 
While waiting for the light to arrive I shopped around for the best price I could find on the batteries. I had the TT-1 for about a week before I ordered some batteries to power it. I found what I thought was a good price for a pack of six CR123's, $2.03 each. Someone screwed up big time when they shipped the batteries. Instead of getting one pack of six, I received six packs of six, 36 cells total. This brought the cost down to $.34 each. What the hell am I going to do with 36 batteries though? My wife wants me to put them up for sale on eBay or something like that. My solution is to just buy more lights that take the CR123 cell. :naughty:
I haven't used the light much yet but so far I am pretty impressed. The light is right at 3 3/4", just about the same length as the Cryo. It fits in the palm of my had and easily disappears in the pockets of my jeans. The strobe function is kind of fun, but I don't see myself using it much. Once I get the correct mount for my shotgun, I may order another TT-1 with a pressure switch to mount to it. 
Pictured is the TT-1 with my Kershaw Cryo knife. I usually rotate my EDC knife and this one has been in my pocket for about three months. The blade needs a good sharpening.


----------



## wedlpine

Niwalker Vostro Xvn


----------



## ven

Had an issue with a flashlight(cheaper one but good) cree xml-T6 and if moved sudden it would flicker etc and swap modes,tried a larger battery in(nitecore) and fine,issue free and as a few mm taller that was problem caused with shorter cell.So ordered a jetbeam 2600mah to take its place.


----------



## Ruislip

Have a Tank007 M20 5 mode on its way from China. Kept reading here about the Tank007 E09, and decided I wanted something from their range. I have the Olight I3s eos, so wanted something a bit different to the E09.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Likely not even worth a post but have a I3s EPs G2 VERSION.

Just to keep my hands busy while I save for the PD35.

Also ordered one of those glows sticks by nite that don't need recharging or anything and are radio active how cool!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

OH COME ONE! 

its just been dispatched from amazone UK but gonna take 7-30 days deliver and due date is 30 November? Not fair !!! Why did I not cheak that before buying!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

So excited...just ordered my first-ever HDS light directly from hdssystems.com.(I picked a EDC Rotary 200.)

Can't wait to get my new light.

Says it might take up to 6 weeks to arrive,but I'm still happy.


----------



## scarfinger68

Fenix (upgraded) LD41 and Fenix E40 order updated to "shipped"


----------



## Gunnerboy

A Solarforce A001 head w/B6 Stainless Steel flat bezel from their company store . I lucked out, as it was supposedly the last one left in their warehouse, and was taken down from the website.


----------



## BowHunter1

New ZebraLight SC52 should be coming in the mail today


----------



## Scionti95

New on the forum and have a lot to learn. Just ordered a Surefire 6Px (325/15) from Amazon. Do know their is a number of good manufacturers, but Surefire has caught my attention. Should be arriving in the mail next week. Live on the southern end of the Cypress Creek Preserve and looking forward to lighting up some swamp.


----------



## Ofccdave

My first FourSevens light is in the mail. A mini mlx. Should be a huge upgrade to my current edc, streamlight microstream. My "big edc" and second-most often carried light is a streamlight Protac 1aa, so smaller and brighter than that as well.


----------



## Razzle

Razzle said:


> And, ordered up a Nitecore EA4 and a ZL SC52 just last night, that's four in a week, I think I'm set for a bit! (??)



Oh, and ordered up a SC600 this morning.

Who's fault is this??!!!???!


----------



## glock45

Just ordered a Jetbeam BA10. Need another inexpensive AA powered light for work. All the Jetbeams I have are great lights.


----------



## Gambrinus

Ordered a ShiningBeam I-mini XP-G with bodies for cr123a, 1xAA, and 2xAA plus I got some CR123a batteries. Should be here Monday. Definitely impressed with their customer service so far. It shipped less than 8 hrs after I ordered it. It should be here Monday!


----------



## jonwkng

Added to Cart... Deleted... Added to Cart... Deleted... Finally succumbed and ordered... 

An OverReady Moddoolar Pocket Twisty in Hand Polished Brass.


----------



## RetroTechie

Ordered & received an Olight i3S (gold color) as gift for my gf. Hoping she'll 'see the light'  and stops buying those cheap, plastic, *junk* 3x AAA, multiple 5mm. LED lights @ fleamarkets and such... :shakehead Currently undergoing some runtime tests side-by-side with one of those, and seems to perform close to spec (7,5 hr before going out of regulation on a single AAA NiMH, most of that time more light than its 3x AAA opponent - not bad  ).

A variety of 'safe chemistry' RCR123's for use in my S10-L2 Baton. Some are in, still waiting for some others. Veeerrryy hard to find in EU shops, shipping a few of these from the US is expensive, and what's ordered from China... let's suffice to say there's a lot of crap out there, and capacity markings are often fantasy. 

Enedepots A8 charger. Don't like the white color & not ideal for RCR123's, but should do the job. And should be good for charging a wide variety of Lithium cells, which I plan to use in yet-to-buy flashlights. Better a few good chargers than yet another charger for every battery type IMHO.


----------



## va3rbz

Hi everyone, first post here! Funny, but I actually do have something in the mail, a Fenix TK22. This should be my brightest flashlight to date. Now I need to get a new bulb for my E2D defender and find a new headlight for camping and pass my Tikka XP2 off to my girlfriend


----------



## STiFTW

H600Fw MK II Neutral White should be shipping Monday!


----------



## Razzle

STiFTW said:


> H600Fw MK II Neutral White should be shipping Monday!



My next "must have"!


----------



## kj2

Olight TW10 White and Orange wand.


----------



## Razzle

Razzle said:


> Oh, and ordered up a SC600 this morning.
> 
> Who's fault is this??!!!???!




Ordered the Jetbeam RRT01 first......(SC600 is next)


----------



## Launch Mini

Nothing too exciting...

Just an AquaRam & Tri V2


----------



## TEEJ

An MTG2 aspherical zoomie that runs on two 16340 IMR and puts out ~ 3,000 Lumens.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

FENIX TK-75.


----------



## ozzy1990

*SC600w Mk II L2 *


----------



## dml24

Just ordered my first Olight, an i2 EOS. Waiting, still waiting...
Sigh.


----------



## ven

I got my thrunite flip diffuser ready for my t15.............and found out its not even posted from over 2 weeks back:fail:,mistake by them ............give up

So now at least a week more to wait


----------



## cland72

I just put in an order for 2xMN01 LA's for my E1L with E1E bezel. 

I've been looking for a LED drop in single mode replacement for the MN01, but so far I've been unable to find anything. Looking forward to having a little old school in my pocket for a change.


----------



## dml24

*Olight i3 EOS has shipped!
*
My first Olight, the i3 EOS, AA light has shipped!!!!!!!!!

Priority mail!


----------



## Razzle

K40vn, my first vinh mod!


----------



## kj2

Fenix E11 Christmas package.


----------



## Razzle

Razzle said:


> K40vn, my first vinh mod!



1. So, that light in a few days.
2. The RRT01 arrives tomorrow.
3. Just ordered an SC600 Mk2.

That's only three this week, glad I'm slowing down a bit!


----------



## jamie.91

Been a good week, 2 eBay wins, an e series Lego and my first ha c2 centurion


----------



## cland72

jamie.91 said:


> Been a good week, 2 eBay wins, an e series Lego and my first ha c2 centurion



careful w/ that C2 - they tend to multiply quickly


----------



## jamie.91

cland72 said:


> careful w/ that C2 - they tend to multiply quickly



Haha I know i now have 7 surefire's lol, they're growing by the day!


----------



## pldmich

Went into the Fenix Store a couple of days ago and got an E01 and an E15. And some CR123's.


----------



## 8steve88

Some AR lenses for my Solarforces along with Silicon grease, digital multimeter leads. Some TufGlide and Hi-Slip grease from Sentry Solutions.
SanRenMu's 7010LUC-SA, 7010LUC-SD, 6029LUC-G, and Another Enlan EL-01 - my 6th. They are as addictive as flashlights, only 4 more for the set.


----------



## Raze

Ordered a SureFire E2DL Ultra from Botach two days ago. Got an email today from their Customer Service Rep saying that the light that I had ordered was damaged, along with the other E2DL's in their stock. 

They are sending the lot back to SureFire, and will ship my light when they got new ones. As such my order will be delayed by 1-2 weeks, but they're nice enough to offer 5% discount on the light and had refunded the amount to my PayPal.


----------



## bright star

Just ordered the Fenix LD 41 680 lumen upgrade .also TK 75 2900 lumen can't wait for both to get here.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Sunwayman C21Cvn, I'm pretty sure no other light except my EDC D25A and my go-to headlamp ZL H602W will get use once it arrives


----------



## cland72

Raze said:


> Ordered a SureFire E2DL Ultra from Botach two days ago. Got an email today from their Customer Service Rep saying that the light that I had ordered was damaged, along with the other E2DL's in their stock.
> 
> They are sending the lot back to SureFire, and will ship my light when they got new ones. As such my order will be delayed by 1-2 weeks, but they're nice enough to offer 5% discount on the light and had refunded the amount to my PayPal.



Based on what I've read online about Botach's service, this is outstanding compared to what I would've expected.


----------



## dml24

Priority mail delivered my Olight i2 EOS. Very nice light, compact enough to fit on my car key split ring.
Easy to use interface.

When I figure out how to upload photos from Picasa I will share the experience with everyone.


----------



## shelm

*Re: First Olight*

you again!

you and your very first light!! 

you know, i mean very first o light :wave:

let's hope that this thread doesn't get deleted again lol!!!


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: First Olight*

I think many of us know what your light looks like.


----------



## Calemerson

*Re: First Olight*

I don't, can we get a pic?


----------



## Norm

dml24 said:


> When I figure out how to upload photos from Picasa I will share the experience with everyone.



How to post Images from Google Picasa Web 

Moved to Re: Incoming - What do you have coming in the mail?? 

Norm


----------



## hiuintahs

dml24 said:


> Priority mail delivered my Olight i2 EOS. Very nice light, compact enough to fit on my car key split ring.
> Easy to use interface.
> 
> When I figure out how to upload photos from Picasa I will share the experience with everyone.



Sounds like this might be your first light and you are excited about it. If so, we need to talk.......the Olight i2 was a disappointment for me when I tested it's runtime with a data logging light meter about 2 years ago when they first came out. Maybe they've improved them, but it gave me a bad taste. Olight can do better as they've got some good products. But this i2 had poor efficiency and was a catch and release for me.

If you find you like the size and form factor of the i2, single AA and a twisty on/off, then check out the EagleTac D25A mini (XP-G2)............superb regulation and efficiency. 

OK so what did I just get in the mail......a Jetbeam BA10 from the forum marketplace. Hey not bad for a budget light..........very good regulation. Looking for inexpensive gift lights for Christmas.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

STILL WAITING ON A I3sEos, cure you China mail!!!

On the + side I just ordered a Sunwayman D40ANW! With a pot of silicone grease and hopefully a free photon torch, total cost £73 but reduced to £68 with a fourm discount, small but every little helps!!! I can't wait!


----------



## ven

Just checked TNT tracking No and my tm15 is in Manchester:twothumbs should have mon or tue next week.


----------



## ven

Just ordered another thrunite flip diffuser ,they are 58mm but fit well on the ea8(snug on a 60mm head) so need another for the tm.Down side is they do bulk it up,so holster is an effort to fit over head.....







Good value and can recommend them,managed to get for £10 delivered


----------



## TX AG

Nitecore SRT3 Defender


----------



## dragonhaertt

I have a Klarus Mi10 coming, as a Christmas gift for my girlfriend.
Now I need to figure out what batteries I'm going to use and why I didn't get a charger that can handle AAA's in the first place...


----------



## cerbie

Some Icon Rogue 1s. An auction was sitting too low to not bid, so I did, and won them. Now I just have to find something to do with them. So, who do I know that would be amenable to a flashlight for a gift?


----------



## ven

Just got my tm15




To go with my other nitecores




Hopefully be ordering the tk51 next


----------



## Rod911

*Will be busy modding...*

I have been overseas, but for some reason or another, the bug hit me again. I purchased all these over the last month or so, hoping that, by the time I get back to Australia in mid-December, they will be waiting for me. Good news is that, I have received word that at least the BTU Shocker has been delivered. I am eager to get back home...

- Convoy L2 host
- BTU Shocker (Vinh modded)
- XinTD X3
- Klarus P2A * 3
- Zebralight SC52w
- Thrunite T10
- Sunwayman D40A-NW

Notable parts:
- “5A” 5-pack of drivers from lightmalls
- LD-29 driver from fancyflashlights * 3
- Noctigon XM-L2 * 4
- Noctigon XP-G2 * 3
- King Kong ICR26650 * 4
- Panasonic NCR18650PF * 6
- Panasonic NCR18650B * 10 (protected)
- Xtar SP2 charger

I will be planning to sell off some of my lights as well to consolidate which lights are still of use to me.


----------



## donmecca1964

Just got my Eagtac D25C ti via e-bay , unfortunately it had a 1/4" scratch above the clip oo:.


----------



## ven

*Re: Will be busy modding...*

WOW no wonder your eager to get home.............bet its killing you.


----------



## tonkem

Just pre ordered the sc600 mk2 l2 and just picked up a Lupine Wilma TL off marketplace for a great price.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Still waiting on an I3....

Hopefully the D40A arrives tommoro to put me out of my misery....


----------



## pldmich

Ordered a Preon P0 last night.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

WHOO HOO THE D40A IS HERE!! Doh only have to wait another 7-8 hours till sunset! Boohoo!


----------



## Rod911

Bought two budget/no name lights which supposedly have the following specs:

- side switch
- 3 * 18650
- 180mm(L) * 75mm(W) * 48mm(H)
- XM-L2 emitter

If the specs live up to what is published, I am hoping to turn each of them into an XP-G2 and XM-L2 (both emitters de-domed) thrower. I'll need to have a look at whether the driver is moddable to get more life out of it, otherwise, I can use the drivers I have on the way to drive it.


----------



## fredted40x

TK75vn!

Almost brought a normal TK75 then looked just in case there was a modded TK75 and got lucky.

This is my everyday light, next payday will be a rc40 or something. Maybe a super thrower for fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kelmo

Arc AA, original Arc AAA-P, and a Peak UV light.

When I receive them I may have the worlds largest Arc AA collection at three units!


----------



## run4jc

McGizmo AquaRam.


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Predator Pro V2.5 

edit 11/16; I just received it


----------



## jonwkng

Currently awaiting an Olight S15 Ti...


----------



## DoubleZed

* Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X (from the clearance)
* Two protected Panasonic 18650s.
* Xtar VP1 Charger

Still need to decide one the 26650s for the Maelstrom


----------



## sassaquin

Patiently waiting for a Tain Ottavino Ti AAA that was shipped out from Taiwan last week with possible delivery by Thanksgiving.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Still waiting on slow boat from China for the I3...


----------



## Skelt11

Ordered a SF E2D Ultra on Amazon. Gets here tomorrow, can't beat that for instant gratification. SC600 MKii next.

Edit: So I didn't like the function of the E2D so I ordered a EB2 that should be here tomorrow. Also managed to snag a Prometheus lights Blue Label when the email came in today!!! My wife is a bit pissed so to the couch for me. That works out though, at least I won't wake her up shinning lights everywhere ;-)


----------



## tangfj

sassaquin said:


> Patiently waiting for a Tain Ottavino Ti AAA that was shipped out from Taiwan last week with possible delivery by Thanksgiving.



Same here! Also waiting on an aeon and nautilus mk II from Enrique though I haven't gotten a tracking number yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewmac

Got my Ottavino yesterday!! Well worth the wait. 


tangfj said:


> Same here! Also waiting on an aeon and nautilus mk II from Enrique though I haven't gotten a tracking number yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedlpine

jonwkng said:


> Currently awaiting an Olight S15 Ti...


Me too, with the free aa extender in matching finish.


----------



## wedlpine

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

ITS FINALY HERE!

I3sEoS, only a cheapy but for the price it is very well made! And I can't believe how small it is! I excepected it to be slightly smaller than a LL P3! But no is lots lots thinner (only just wider than AAA and just under 3/4 the lenth of the LLP3 And very bright for its size, I'd say for its size it will be a very good conversation starter!

Some pics!

Size really dose matter!







In order from back to left to right then front.

Fosters can / I3sEoS / LLP3 / LLP4 / Duracell alkileak / SWM D40A / LLP14 / Cheap electronic lighter.

(I forgot to include my LLP7 / LLH7 / LLH14 ) but hopefully you get the idea!






Quick beam shot, in order I3s High / LLP3 Single output mode 12 lumens / P4 single output mode 14 lumens.

As you can see the smallest of the three, is the brightest and by a LARGE margin!

Well worth the wait!


----------



## jonwkng

Nitecore TM26 in the mail, thanks to the amazing promotion that's still ongoing...


----------



## kj2

2 more Fenix E11 Christmas Edition. For Christmas of course


----------



## tangfj

Just got mine today and agree... it was worth the wait! My first Tain!



andrewmac said:


> Got my Ottavino yesterday!! Well worth the wait.


----------



## ZR900

First post....Funny thing is as I was looking to see where my flashlight is on the tracking page and I thought I would goggle more about the light....so here I am....I am waiting on an STR7. I was this close to getting a Heider cf1 (neighbor has one) but I found out the charger wouldn't work over here....so after a quick google I wound up ordering the SRT7....anyhow that's what I'm waiting for in the mail and I hope I like it.


----------



## CVLPA

Ordered a Solarforce S2200 last week. Hopefully i will get it today!


----------



## Norm

CVLPA said:


> Ordered a Solarforce S2200 last week. Hopefully i will get it today!


You'll love it 

Norm


----------



## jonwkng

ZR900 said:


> so after a quick google I wound up ordering the SRT7....anyhow that's what I'm waiting for in the mail and I hope I like it.



:welcome:
Hi, ZR900! The SRT7 is a great light. I'm sure you'll like it!


----------



## Hallis

According to tracking I've got a CPF edition Mr. Bulk LionHeart and Chameleon arriving today. So glad I was able to snag those. the LH is one of my favorite single cell lights of all time. Bulk made some great stuff.


----------



## pldmich

Got a Fenix PD35 yesterday.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Just got my Klarus Mi10 from ebay today, got to say, its a awsome little light!
Too bad i oculd only find the one with the strobe mode, but the interface is good and the size is AMAZING.
Got to get some good NiMH AAA's now.


----------



## ven

Olight i3 in black and some AAA eneloops ordered today.


----------



## CVLPA

Norm said:


> You'll love it
> 
> Norm


I got the Solarforce S2200 today and you were right, i _do_ love it! Compared to ZL S6330 the tint is beautiful and warm and even though it isn't a thrower i can easily see 400 metres. I haven't tested it for longer distances yet. Build quality is excellent and it is so massive that i don't think it will overheat.

Delivery was from Friday to Wednesday, surprisingly fast! (HK to Sweden)


----------



## ven

CVLPA said:


> I got the Solarforce S2200 today and you were right, i _do_ love it!
> Delivery was from Friday to Wednesday, surprisingly fast! (HK to Sweden)




 been admiring that light myself,tomorrow i am supposed to be ordering a fenix tk51(x mas present) ..............should i get a solarforce instead:thinking:
Help:laughing: what shall i do...............


----------



## CVLPA

ven said:


> been admiring that light myself,tomorrow i am supposed to be ordering a fenix tk51(x mas present) ..............should i get a solarforce instead:thinking:
> Help:laughing: what shall i do...............


TK51 was my other candidate, but i read about the rather conservative heat management that made it step down from maximum brightness after a short time, so i decided to wait for the next version of it. Now i don't know if i'll ever buy it because i'm so happy with my SF S2200!


----------



## ven

CVLPA said:


> TK51 was my other candidate, but i read about the rather conservative heat management that made it step down from maximum brightness after a short time, so i decided to wait for the next version of it. Now i don't know if i'll ever buy it because i'm so happy with my SF S2200!




:thinking: will ponder,my 1st choice was the tk51 and i forgot about the SF being honest....
What is the step down on the s2200 like?
Thanks


----------



## wedlpine

Ordered a TM26. Couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## CVLPA

ven said:


> :thinking: will ponder,my 1st choice was the tk51 and i forgot about the SF being honest....
> What is the step down on the s2200 like?
> Thanks


Don't really know since i just had it a few hours, but you asked so i let it tail stand on high in room temperature on my living room table for 30 minutes and it didn't step down. It was warm but not too hot to hold.


----------



## ven

WOW thanks for that,just checked actual site as cant find a full review and it says 65mins on high so what a light,very impressive.Looks like its on high till batteries say no more.Thanks again


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

:devil::fail:

I got a bit carried away on fast tech!

Only went on to order a 1dollar diffuser, I walked out $42 lighter.... :shakehead:duh2: 

Oh the hell did that happen!

Here's how!






Mums gonna kill me when the postie turns up!!!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

OH AND I ALSO ORDERED ENLOOP XX + IQ328! EEK! 

That's a total of $102 HOLY CRAP!

And I just received a I3s ($32) and D40A ($112)

So that's $246 in under a mounth!

Iv never spent that on flashlights in a year let along a mounth, why oh why did I jhion this fourm!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Help me please....


----------



## Alex1234

btushockervn................$215 one the way
D25cvn .......................$98 on order
3 samsung 20r 18650 .....$25 on order
custom aspheric mod ....$65 in the hands of vinh
fenix LD01ss mod .........$30 in the hands of vinh
xvn ...........................$155 have
tn31vn scrached lens ..$100 have
Fire fox ff4 ................$269 have
SWM c21c ................$60 have
 
*.......................................Total $1017 * 

this is just within the last 3 months but i did sell about 30 flashlights over in the marketplace and i got about $750 from all that within the last month so i almost canceled out my buying splurged


----------



## pebbles

Quark pro 2XAA with boot options

Armytek 2.5 neutral 1X18650 China shipping.

Waiting, always waiting

Delivered: EAGTAC SX25A6 T6 (NEUTRAL) with kit. Mini club with great 6XAA performance over TK41 and Caveman, but you be the judge.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Alex1234 said:


> btushockervn................$215 one the way
> D25cvn .......................$98 on order
> 3 samsung 20r 18650 .....$25 on order
> custom aspheric mod ....$65 in the hands of vinh
> fenix LD01ss mod .........$30 in the hands of vinh
> xvn ...........................$155 have
> tn31vn scrached lens ..$100 have
> Fire fox ff4 ................$269 have
> SWM c21c ................$60 have
> 
> *.......................................Total $1017 *
> 
> this is just within the last 3 months but i did sell about 30 flashlights over in the marketplace and i got about $750 from all that within the last month so i almost canceled out my buying splurged



Mad...but you must be loveing it when the postie shows up! He's proberly like , oh god this guy, again!!!! Haha!

I know I its not a lot to a lot of you who go and buy customs and insane monster lights but for a guy who only buys cheap <25 lights..whoa! Lot for me.

I can only see this getting expensive for me haha! On no!


----------



## ven

Due to an email deal of $122 I could not refuse ,so ordered a fenix tk51 .Not allowed it till Xmas though as a present off the boss .....
Ordered a sky ray in gold as my lad wanted one,also ordered 7 xSanyo 18650 protected cells to fuel them.

will look into a solarforce s2200 as a purchase in new year.


----------



## va3rbz

Quark QPA single AA, should be here today. Wanted something smaller than the TK22 I got a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Michael88

wedlpine said:


> Ordered a TM26. Couldn't pass up the deal.



Yep, me too. Will be interesting to see how it compares to MX25L3 for throw. 
According to the mfr specs, they should have similar distance.

Also on the verge of ordering a TN-31 XM L2. I like the distance it can throw in a 
pretty compact design. Anybody have a better idea for a thrower? :thinking:


----------



## Yawningdog

Nitecore TM26 Quadray and 4 Keeppower 3400 mAh protected 18650s.
When Illumination supply put out a 50% discount offer, I could no longer resist.
The USPS tracking site says that the mailman will be dropping off my Tiny Monster today.
I have a SRT6 Night Officer in the box waiting for me to hand to the missus when she asks how much the TM26 costed.


----------



## RetroTechie

Couple of 18650's: A LiFePO4 cell (largely out of curiosity, to see how it holds up *over time* and in cold weather), and a Panasonic 3400 mAh (bare cell) meant for personal use in single-cell 18650 lights only_._ A pair of _protected_ Panasonic 3100's for my gf's family. Hope this batch (from DX) comes through okay, last few lithium cells ordered from Fasttech were bounced by HK Post. :mecry:

Also threw in a Sunwayman R02A, to satisfy my flashaholism while I save $$ for my first 18650 light.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Help? The only help we provide is to hand you a bottle of whiskey and say "Drink Up"....

(comparing being addicted to flashlights to being an alcoholic).

(Sorry,I was trying to quote an earlier message and screwed up).


----------



## AMD64Blondie

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Help me please....



Help? The only help you're going to get is advice on buying more lights.


----------



## thedoc007

Michael88 said:


> Also on the verge of ordering a TN-31 XM L2. I like the distance it can throw in a
> pretty compact design. Anybody have a better idea for a thrower? :thinking:



Search for the K40vn. Modded light by a CPFer. He sells lots of them, and it throws like crazy. Will absolutely smoke any stock light at 400k candela, or thereabouts.


----------



## thedoc007

I have a D25C2vn with Nichia 219 LED on the way, and an Armytek Predator with XP-G2. First 219 light, and my first Armytek, after close to a year of watching for deals on it.


----------



## välineurheilija

Two solarforce Z2 and a Olight S15.


----------



## kj2

ESP LHU-14-43
ArmyTek Barracuda XM-L2


----------



## PJD642

Two Ultrafire BRC 18650s (3k ma), two P61 lamps, "blemished" head, body and tailcaps, as well as a Streamlight SL20x lamp from Malkoff. Debating on purchasing a P91 lamp & MD4 body for my rifle.


----------



## bigshoe83

my first good flashlight is coming soon. Nitecore MH40 should be here Tuesday!


----------



## OCD

I have a new HDS holster from Force Tech coming. I had one from Kytex Shooting gear made for Surefire lights I really liked, but I noticed cracking at the bend forming the belt clip portion. This one is similar in design to Henry's but has more options (i.e. colors, carry side, belt size, etc.).

I'm super excided to get my HDS out of my pocket and back on my hip again!


----------



## n1e103

4pcs NCR 3400mAH 18650 non protected from BG.


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh's Fiat Lux TK51Vn 3/4. 

Hello, *n1e103*! :welcome:


----------



## cland72

SF 6P-GM


----------



## jonwkng

Just got the shipping notification from Jason for my Alpha Blue Label... And Wayne managed to ship my K40Vn with my TK51Vn... Awesome!!!:rock:


----------



## CVLPA

Since i got my *Solarforce *S2200 and it was such a nice light, i decided to try their other offerings and start to look into the P60-building thing. Ordered a *L2N* with XM-L2 3 modes and a couple of tubes, heads, drop-ins and switches on sale. Also ordered two *T2* AA lights as x-mas gifts for my brothers in law.


----------



## mhpreston

ENZO PK70 with a scandi grind and curly birch handle. Hope it will EDC nicely with my SC52


----------



## fredted40x

Package arrived at work today  my new TK75vn I hope. 

Unfortunately off ill so can't get it. Going to get it picked up tomorrow.


----------



## RoBeacon

SR95S UT!!!! I'm so excited for that concetrated beam 1KM of throw! also have 30 AA duracells, 10 photons, Nitcore Neutron 2AA for my pops, I4 18650 charger and a couple other various batteries.


----------



## kj2

Nitecore HC50.


----------



## ven

The boss needs a small light for around stables and on the farm,especially with it getting dark early now,been weighing up a few and a new addition has come out called convoy s8 xml2 t6-4c 4300-4500k which is now ordered today. With 2 kinds of modes i think this will be suitable for her,one with 5% /40% and 100% =500 apparent lm(although i dont think she will use this output).The other mode selection has strobe and SOS as well.This is no use(dont think the horses would be happy if that comes on by mistake).So will give it a try for her,cost less than $20 so nothing lost.Takes 18650 which i have a few spares so fuel is free.


----------



## Treeguy

Energizer Lithium AA batteries from Amazon. 50% less than the store. :thumbsup:


----------



## edgar

A nitcore p16 with tactical switch to mount on my 22lr rifle to find that fox that roam around my chicken


----------



## drpower

Eagletac MX25L3 MT-G2 Kit version / Sunwayman D40A NW / Olight S15-Ti


----------



## n1e103

jonwkng said:


> Vinh's Fiat Lux TK51Vn 3/4.
> 
> Hello, *n1e103*! :welcome:




Hi, some awesome lights you got there!


----------



## Hallis

Here is the latest haul that should be arriving in a few days.  Thanks to a fellow CPF member. 

1) Mr.Bulk VIP Flashlight Kit - 

(1) Mr.Bulk VIP Flashlight 2xCR123 with custom McR20 reflector
(1) Mr.Bulk VIP BH Head
(1) Mr.Bulk VIP BBH Head
(1) Mr.Bulk VIP Body, 2xAA
(1) Mr.Bulk VIP Guarded Tailswitch Assembly
(1) Mr.Bulk VIP Twisty Tailswitch
(1) Mr.Bulk VIP Pocket Clip 

(1) Aleph 2xCR123 Flashlight Kit, Black - 

(1) Aleph 2x123 Flashlight w/Small Head, LuxeonIII TWOJ/DB917 Light Engine, Tailswitch McE2s 2-stage
(1) Aleph Medium Head, LuxeonV WWO?/BB600 Light Engine
(1) Aleph Large Head, LuxeonIII TWOJ/DB917 Light Engine 

(1) Aleph 3xCR123 Flashlight Kit, Natural - 

(1) Aleph Flashlight w/Large Head, LuxeonV WWO?/DB700 Light Engine, UBH Body Tube with Spacers, McClicky Tailswitch Assembly 

(1) Assorted Aleph Parts - 

(1) McE2s 2-Stage Tailswitch Internals
(2) McE2s resistor boards
(2) Aleph Light Engine Kit (No Emitter/converter)


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Armytek Partner A1 XM-L light. I like the idea of having a single AA light which is brighter than my current Fenix LD10 and Nitecore MT1A. I love my SC52, but I often prefer a tail clicky and hadn't found a bright enough single AA light with tail clicky until now. If my Predator is comparable in any way this will be a great light.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Nitecore SRT3 and SRT7


----------



## DosPerros

You will love the SRT7.

Just ordered a SWM C21C out of HK. Due mid December.

and

Jetbeam TCR10 out of Australia (delivery next Wednesday).


----------



## wedlpine

Sunwayman D40A NW version
Sunwayman C21C


----------



## thedoc007

XM-L2 Nitecore TM26.

FourSevens Preon PenLight (180 lumen version).

Sunwayman C21C (for a gift).

Nitecore P25vn (current boosted and de-domed)

I think I may have a problem. I'm happy, but my bank account is suffering.


----------



## dragonhaertt

yesterday i was ordering some Eneloops, and a charger while at my parents house.
I convinced my dad that the new LED lights are so much better then the lights he is using (Mag's and similar)
Now I had to order a Eagletac D25A2 for him 
So I've got a lot of Eneloops, a XTAR XP4 and an Eagletac D25A2 coming in the mail.


----------



## bluebonnet

Better late than never, a Surefire U2 Ultra.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I got in on the BatteryJunction TG Day sale right before it ended last night and picked up a Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2 in tan, for ~$45 shipped. I had a V10R in tan that broke and couldn't be repaired, so BJ sent me the V11R as a replacement and while it's a really nice light, it only comes in black, lol.

I like their tan lights.

Chris


----------



## D6859

Eagletac GX25A3 XM-L2 and more Eneloops for me and a charger with Eneloops for my family.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight SR95S UT
Olight S10 L2
Terralux TruColor
Terralux Pro 1


----------



## Yawningdog

thedoc007 said:


> XM-L2 Nitecore TM26.
> 
> FourSevens Preon PenLight (180 lumen version).
> 
> Sunwayman C21C (for a gift).
> 
> Nitecore P25vn (current boosted and de-domed)
> 
> I think I may have a problem. I'm happy, but my bank account is suffering.



 I took the bait on Illumination Supply's half-price sale on the TM26 a week or so ago. I kinda figured that such a steep price cut meant that an XM-L2 version was soon due, but I visited Nitecore's website after reading your message and they don't seem to be advertising an L2 version. If that's what you have coming, I'd love to hear the specs on it?


----------



## ven

Got my 7 protected 18650 sanyo cells today in UK from China:thumbsup: i was expecting issues.............

Just need 4 flashlights to come now of which 3 are to be put away for xmas.


----------



## SEMIJim

Finally succumbed to Battery Junction's sale adverts.

LumaPower Signature Standard, ordered just hours before the end of the Thanksgiving Sale. Had my eye on this light for _years_. It was going for a price that, in the end, I absolutely could not pass up. I haven't bought a new flashlight in a couple years. Figured I was about due 

SYSMAX Nitecore i2 charger and a pair of Tenergy 2600mAh 18650 batteries for it, today.

I swore up and down I would not add another battery type to the mix (AA's, AAA's, CR123's, 9V, C, D, plus various button cells), but double the runtime and not having to buy an endless stream of CR123's for the new light changed my mind. Even if I get just *15* charges out of the two batteries, the batteries + charger will have paid for themselves.

It's all getting put away for Christmas.


----------



## thedoc007

Yawningdog said:


> I took the bait on Illumination Supply's half-price sale on the TM26 a week or so ago. I kinda figured that such a steep price cut meant that an XM-L2 version was soon due, but I visited Nitecore's website after reading your message and they don't seem to be advertising an L2 version. If that's what you have coming, I'd love to hear the specs on it?



Illumination Supply has only the XM-L2 version...I e-mailed to ask them that before I ordered. 3800 lumens top end, low is identical, and the three middle modes are all slightly boosted (runtimes are basically the same, XM-L2 is more efficient as well as brighter for the same current). See this thread for the details. Post 1262 has side-by-side pics with old and new emitters.

Nitecore did this right...they just started using the XM-L2, at the same price. Unlike some companies - Fenix comes to mind - which released a new model of TK-75 and upped the price.


----------



## wjv

Armytek Predator 2.5 (Regular, not Pro) - Black Friday sale for ~$52.50 + shipping

Should arrive tomorrow or Thursday. .

Just saw online that it is delivered and waiting for me at home!!!!!!!

Too bad it's only 2:15pm


----------



## tjswarbrick

Since my HF-RT came in this weekend, all I'm currently waiting on is the black-anodized Beta QR. But it probably isn't quite in the mail yet.


----------



## Airmanb

I'm waiting for an old surefire E2D from eBay, a Shrike2222 XPG2 led replacement module for it, and a couple of 18650s I ordered off amazon.


----------



## gearhead1972

Been a while since I got a new light, so a EagleTac D25C2 Clicky will be here on Thursday.


----------



## T45

just ordered a Sunwayman M10A from Battery Junction with their continued Cyber Monday Sale.


----------



## ven

Got my olight i3s today............mmmmm got it for £14 so being honest its probably worth that,not any more.I ordered cool white but tint is more neutral(no prob as i dont have any warmer tints).Nice simple modes,but i will make sure my lights will be cool white as prefer that by far,the neutral just reminds me of old mag bulbs which i dont like.I double checked order and it does say cool white,will see what its like in the dark later.






Duracell will do for a remote,eneloops new home







To replace my lenser k2,side by side




I do like the k2,nice white beam but no modes,the olight is obv brighter so of more use outside and always at hand.......providing my car keys are in it.


----------



## RetroTechie

My Enedepots A8 charger came in today from FastTech, after a 6 1/2 weeks wait (!). That's really too long even if mail service (HK Post) resorts to 100% checking for Li-ion batteries.  Was on the verge of claiming a refund for non-delivery...


----------



## ven

Today in post




2 lights to go


----------



## MBQuimby

Fenix PD 35. Can't wait! 

*Sent from my Galaxy S3 cause pirate-zombie-ninjas ate my computer.


----------



## Jeff91

Have a McGizmo Haiku inbound. Going to be watching the mailbox like a hawk for the next few days.


----------



## RetroTechie

And another RCR123. This time I went for an AW IMR 16340 cell (550 mAh) from an e-cig supplier within my country. Should be here tomorrow or so.


----------



## kahuna2793

I waiting for 2 olight s15 for me and my brother.


----------



## Bedlam

Just got a Nitecore MT1A coming, as I need something to occupy myself while I wait for some goodies from Illumination Supply.. another 3 Nitecores :/

I have a problem. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Bedlam said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> This is true...............only 3


----------



## tjswarbrick

tjswarbrick said:


> Since my HF-RT came in this weekend, all I'm currently waiting on is the black-anodized Beta QR. But it probably isn't quite in the mail yet.



Surprise, surprise! Got a shipping notice on the BetaQR yesterday, and it was at my door today. Great little AAA light!
Now, how do I choose between those two...???
Actually, I do it based on required brightness or if I'm carrying a Ti or black knife. But still - they are both extremely awesome for what they are.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

Tk75vn killer throw tx25c2vn burn in ultra compact thrower.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight SR96

Still waiting on a light from Vinh. Might be my last light of the year.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

TN 31 vn54.


----------



## Ishango

A Nitecore P25 'Smilodon'. It was on offer today and I like the idea of being able to charge my 18650 in the light.


----------



## Scooby214

I was waiting on a Fenix E35, some Fenix ARB-L2 batteries, a waterproof battery storage box, and a diffuser. I had a coupon code from Fenix-Store that gave me a nice 15% discount during cyber week, so I couldn't let it go to waste. I expected them to come next week, but was surprised by a Saturday delivery. The best Christmas presents are the ones I buy for myself!


----------



## olemil

I have a Nitecore P16 package deal coming tomorrow that will be my Dad's X-mas present. He was very impressed with my SRT6 so I figured it was time to upgrade him from his AA Maglite. Received my TM26 yesterday so guess that doesn't count.


----------



## slogan

Surefire E2D - 200 lumen.


----------



## ven

Skyray in gold came today for my lad,tested it and all works fine,quite bright too,cant be too far behind my tm15.However there is a loose feel inside head...........feels quite heavy inside that moves a little if moved suddenly.


----------



## donmecca1964

MMU-X 1st gen that I saw on special last cyber Monday. Could not resisit the great price, under $50.00


----------



## Bedlam

olemil said:


> I have a Nitecore P16 package deal coming tomorrow that will be my Dad's X-mas present. He was very impressed with my SRT6 so I figured it was time to upgrade him from his AA Maglite. Received my TM26 yesterday so guess that doesn't count.



Got one of these in the mail a few guys ago, great little thing. Are you setting him up with 18650's or getting him a stack of CR123's?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsr

I have 2 Lumapower LM21 EDC coming my way. I've had one for a year now, and when I found a good price, I decided a spare and one for gifting would be a good idea.


----------



## jonwkng

Well, thanks to the recent sales... 
4Sevens Mini MLR2
Olight i3S EOS
Sunwayman R01A UV
NiteCore Advance Battery Pack for my TM26

Also awaiting my Pocket Rocket from *download*,
a custom glow white cerakoted MD2 host from Oveready,
a blue Solarforce L2P host from Lighthound,
and my EN Beta-QR from Prometheus Lights...


----------



## pebbles

Thrunite TN32. 132,000. I guess they are available as they supposedly are shipping it.


----------



## gkbain

Crelant V6CS


----------



## va3rbz

Petzl Myo RXP, upgrading my Tikka XP2 for backpacking.


----------



## kelmo

Original Arc AAA cyan!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Did I mention that the BetaQR came in? Awesome AAA backup light.
All I'm waiting on now is my Cottonpicker's charger - which should be arriving any day now.


----------



## luis0321

Flashlight holster, should be there when I get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jash

Yeah, well, I went over to EDC Forums for a little time out from CPF and lo and behold reppans posts about the 30% off deal on the QT2A-X, so there's one on the way to my house now. Would never have bought it at $78, but at 30% off it'll replace the QT2L as my backup EDC. Trying to standardise all my EDC gear to AA's that work with lithium cells.


----------



## FourBin Labs

Have a Nitecore TM26 in the mail 

Up until now, the most I've paid for a flashlight was probably about $70. I've wanted a TM26 for a while, but didn't think I would ever own one. Illumination Supply changed that when they had their amazing deal back in November.

I also have (4) 3400 mAh 18650 AW batteries coming for this light. This is another big change for me. Up until now I've run my lights on 2600 mAh Sanyo unprotected cells that I bought on eBay.

My dad is convinced that the AW batteries wont be any better than the Ultrafires he has for his SRT7. I think we're going to have to put one of my AW batteries and one of his Ultrafire batteries into each of my Klarus ST11 lights and see how long they last


----------



## grafikdihzahyn

Waiting to receive a Klarus XT1A and a LaCrosse BC-700 charger with eneloops.


----------



## claythrow

A Trustfire TR-3T6


----------



## pldmich

Stopped by the Fenix Store earlier and picked up a PD12 and a TK12.


----------



## YBCold

probably an LED for my build.


----------



## Cinder

Ordered my first UV light: Inova X5MT. Can't wait to play with it


----------



## Adams

Ordered my first light. olight m21. Ordered it with cr123a batteries to begin with. Im excited


----------



## NorthernStar

I´ve finally made up my mind and ordered the Fenix TK75-L2! :twothumbs 

I have been waiting for quite along time before i decided to do my purchase since i first had in mind to buy the RC40,but since the TK75 now is upgraded to XM-L2 and i´ve find it to a good price i decided to go for the TK75-L2. I will have the light in next week and i am eager to test it! This will be a christmas gift for to myself.


----------



## cland72

Surefire E2L-AA

Looking forward to having another high quality light on hand to use with my Eneloops. I have a Fenix LD15 and Klarus P1A, but this will be a nice addition to my AA powered stable. I'm trying to diversify in case I need to travel with a light, but can't bring a bunch of CR123's with me.


----------



## heavyduty

Sunwayman V11R


----------



## 1Stratos

Fenix PD35 is on the way. This is my first real flashlight. Haven't even gotten it yet and I'm ready to buy more.


----------



## grafikdihzahyn

Cinder said:


> Ordered my first UV light: Inova X5MT. Can't wait to play with it




Hope you don't have indoor pets... Turn off all the lights and go through your house with that UV light shining on the floor.

(bathrooms are pretty bad as well) It will look like you've never cleaned your house. lol


----------



## RetroTechie

Remind me to never purchase an UV flashlight, or keep it well hidden. My gf's vacuum cleaning obsession would be worsened by an "industrial strength cleaner" obsession. :laughing:


----------



## SpringArm

Nitecore P12 and EagleTac D25LC2. These will be my first 18650 lights. One is a Christmas present for my son. Which one is yet to be determined!


----------



## RGB_LED

2 x SWM D40A's.... one for myself and the other I will giving away as a gift. Also, one of Tana's TripLED's is on its way!

Sent from my Android device using Tapatalk.


----------



## Eldiablojoe

A Malkoff SL20X drop in


----------



## greatscoot

I think I am going to order me one or two of these.... 
Look at that demo picture. That is what I call throw. Maybe the Blue one can replace my "hound dog" LOL







:fail:


----------



## 8steve88

Fugly but I'm hoping strong tipped, under $10 so I'm not out very much if it does break but it shouldn't do that. SanRenMu's quality has been good for me.


----------



## Scenic

D40Avn and some eneloops coming this week-Xmas present to myself. Can't wait.


----------



## Issue

TK75vn dedomed comming in 2-3weeks. My first real flashlight, best i have had my hands on is Olight S80. Hope it will be nice.


----------



## lightmyfire13

X10vn .......

Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## CobraRon

JETBeam PA20


----------



## Labrador72

Are they still selling the PA20?


----------



## CobraRon

Labrador72 said:


> Are they still selling the PA20?


Battery Junction had it in their "let's repeat our Black Friday sale". It was cheap enough that I won't mind at all if it quickly gets relegated to the car glove box.


----------



## redbike

HDS clicky. 200 Lumens. Dark bezel, 123, flush switch, tactical.


----------



## ven

Just received a Convoy s8 xmL2 for the boss to use at the farm.She wanted a small ish size light for around the stables etc etc.First impressions are very good,clean threads,lubed too as well as smooth when securing tail cap.
Few pics to show size,p25,s8,18650



Threads







For £12 i think a bargain tbh


----------



## ven

Just ordered another 4 sanyo protected 18650 cells ready for any future flashlight purchases


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Just ordered another 4 sanyo protected 18650 cells ready for any future flashlight purchases


That reminds me, that I've to do that too


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> That reminds me, that I've to do that too



:thinking: could mine be for a tk61 or tk76 :laughing:


----------



## luxxlightsaber

SpringArm said:


> Nitecore P12 and EagleTac D25LC2. These will be my first 18650 lights. One is a Christmas present for my son. Which one is yet to be determined!


Man he's going to flip! Good choices you will love them.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

Issue said:


> TK75vn dedomed comming in 2-3weeks. My first real flashlight, best i have had my hands on is Olight S80. Hope it will be nice.


The s80 is the best you have? The tk75vn killer throw will vaporize it. No comparison!! Just be careful were you point it. You might give someone an unwanted tan.lol


----------



## luxxlightsaber

I have tx25cvn and x10vn on the way.


----------



## Gear guy

I just received my Nitecore P12 a few days ago and due the day after Xmas will be my Eagletac TX25C2 :thumbsup:


----------



## T45

My Surefire Z3 I got on CPF should be delivered today! :thumbsup: and I also have a SWM M11R from Going Gear that should be in my mailbox today as well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jakepen

Just ordered a armytek viking pro xml2 version. Pretty excited, I'll let you guys know what I think of it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scenic

Nitecore P12
Nitecore 2600mah 18650

1 day overnight shipping - good old amazon prime


----------



## Up All Night

I've been waiting .....and waiting, for a Cryos bezel & ring from Oveready. Shipped on the 11th and the last tracking update was Canada Customs on the 19th.


----------



## RXP-X

Ive just ordered a Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 and a Tec-Isotope tube to go with it. Cant wait for the postman!


----------



## jonwkng

SWGG Tri-V2.


----------



## RetroTechie

Pulled the trigger on a Convoy S2 host + a few (linear) driver & LED boards. Hope I'll have enough to put together a low cost, but 'good enough' light from those parts. We'll see...

Slow boat from China sailing out of port again...  :laughing:


----------



## HaileStorm

Well, it's not in the mail but I got my Foursevens Mini ML-X today! What an amazing little light!!! :thumbup:


----------



## spazmatt527

Waiting on a Nitecore TM26 I ordered last week. Ordered it with 4 Nitecore 18650 NL189 3400mah batteries. Next up: Fenix RC40.


----------



## Sportapicks

I have Four copper Maratacs Two AA and Two AAA .Keeping One of the AAs for myself the others are gifts.


----------



## markr6

SC52w (my second) and H600w II both "Out for Delivery"!! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## UnderPar

My new EDC, the Nitecore MT1C was just shipped today as per supplier. Will receive it tomorrow......


----------



## markr6

markr6 said:


> SC52w (my second) and H600w II both "Out for Delivery"!! Can't wait to get home!



...and the SC52w is back in the mail for a green, GREEN tint


----------



## MRaymond

I have a Sunwayman V11R on the way. Just ordered it yesterday based on the reviews and lurking this forum. Looking forward to my first EDC light! Not that my SF LED Defender isn't up to the task, just a little bigger than I would carry day to day.


----------



## BriteGeek

According to the Post Office, I have a 4Sevens MMU-X3 waiting for me when I get home!

Next week it will be a PowerTac Hero.


----------



## T45

A Nitecore EZ CR2. Which just might be the last light I get for 2013


----------



## cland72

Caved when 47 had their EOY sale. Picked up a Quark Pro QPL with no clip. Looking forward to the moon mode, never had one on a light I've owned.


----------



## Albert56

I just ordered the Supbeam X60 Vinh mod. I should have it in about 3 weeks or so. Can't wait to get that light cannon in my hands!


----------



## rje58

I love CR2 lights! Did you get a good deal on it?



T45 said:


> A Nitecore EZ CR2. Which just might be the last light I get for 2013


----------



## Lumenhead

indadark said:


> I think need an intervention...:help:
> 
> but not before I order:
> 
> Macs EDC XM-L :devil:




:laughing: Yes,don't we all need intervention! 

BTW .Where can I find details about this EDC XM-L by Mac? Thanks in advance "Indadark"


----------



## kelmo

Three CPF morale patches!


----------



## kj2

The CPF GITD Patch


----------



## grafikdihzahyn

Just got my first flashlights for EDC. A MAG Solitaire that fits in my Leatherman pouch, and a Klarus XT1A with Eneloops. These are the first lights I've carried. Was worried about the lumen output on the XT1A not being very good, but once I received it and turned it on, I was quite happy. Definitely a good little light running off a single AA.


----------



## AbbyY

I'm waiting for Eagletac G25C2 MKII (complete kit) and D25LC2 Clicky (XP-G2 R5)


----------



## ven

Fenix tk50 and an Xtar wp6 charger as i am depending too much on my i4 for all my 18650 cells,this way its easier and spreads work load with 2 chargers.........


----------



## kwik9

Just ordered a Fenix E05 for my keychain to replace the Streamlight microstream I handed down to my daughter. The microstream has met my needs very well, but I took the opportunity to go just a little bit smaller for my edc.


----------



## kelmo

AZ2. The 35 lumen low sounds perfect!


----------



## TRDmatrix

FourSevens Penlight. Couldn't resist the 50% off deal.


----------



## 8steve88

I treated myself to one of these -


XM-L2 P60 Drop-in module "ALXM2"

Bulb: CREE XM-L2 LED

*1.6mm aluminum MCPCB
*Aluminum reflector
*Brass pill
*Input voltage: 2.9V-4.5V
*Linear constant current driver (Qlite, 3.04A)
*No high pitch noises
*No visible flicker on any mode
*Memory function
*Reverse polarity protection
*Gold plated springs
*Low voltage protection: At 2.9-3V the light will switch to an emergency low mode. At 2.8V the light will flash 9 times to announce imminent cut-off.

Add to Cart:
Model: ALXM2 drop-in
Shipping Weight: 23g
39 Units in Stock

Led & Tint - Warm White - XM-L2 T3 6A1 (80CRI Min.)

Modes - 4 Modes: Firefly(5mA) - Low(2%) - Medium(25%) - High(100%)

Reflector - SMO

$16.71 - A little over £10, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Scooby214

My next Fenix to arrive will be the PD22 G2 from Fenix Store. Thanks to my living close to Fenix Store, I get next day delivery! It will serve as a small light in my pack or pocket. I currently use an E11 in that role, but my son has become quite attached to the E11. Looks like time for me to upgrade!


----------



## BriteGeek

PowerTac Hero should be arriving today, Niwalker BK-FA02 on order.

(is there a Flashaholics anonymous?)


----------



## olemil

ThruNite TN32 just ordered today. Why? Because I have three extra 3400mah cells that need something to be stored in and I really don't have a long range thrower.


----------



## rmkilc

FourSevens Quark Pro QPLC Gen2 and Quark Pro QP2L-X with Burst Mode.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aahhyes68

TK75 with ext run kit and 12, protected NCR1870's ... JIC.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Waiting for TM26, and 8 Keeppower 3400mah.
Hope that it won't have any problems...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

FourSevens Preon P1 in red.

Direct from 4Sevens.com.

I ordered this as a gift for my Mom.


----------



## ven

Armytek nyogel,2x 18650 xtar 2600 batteries for £13.99 in UK as well.Thats it,no more spending...................this year.


----------



## Scooby214

The mailman is on the next block! He has two flashlights in his mail bag, for me! (Fenix LD12 and PD22)


----------



## fridgemagnet

I'm waiting for the mailman to deliver a Fenix LD 15 replacement for an old LedLenser Police Tech.


----------



## ven

Smallest order for the start of 2014,niteocore T0 mini,could not resist with it under £6 and will replace my battered lenser v9micro on my work keys..........Bonus of being an AAA to as have a spare eneloop to use.


----------



## lightmyfire13

K40vn and TX25C2vn should go nicely with my x10vn. ...

Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## Bill S.

Spark SF3-NW from GG.


----------



## ohio72

TK 75 XML2 that I found on sale today. Also a i4 charger and 4 18650 Ultrafire 2400mah.


----------



## BriteGeek

4Sevens Atom this time. And a 4Sevens charger.


----------



## chris_786

I'm awaiting some genuine 18650 cells. Hopefully should be here today.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

$6 Of bike mounts from FastTech for my torches. (Two lock-block style Velcro mounts and two ORing style mounts but the fancy ones not simple O rings)

So about 4GBP, The same in the UK would be 8-12 GBP love the chinese sometimes!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

ven said:


> Smallest order for the start of 2014,niteocore T0 mini,could not resist with it under £6 and will replace my battered lenser v9micro on my work keys..........Bonus of being an AAA to as have a spare eneloop to use.



Whats it RRP? Where from? 6GBP is insane for a quality light! My Olight was cheap at 20GBP from china over the UK price at the time.


----------



## ven

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Whats it RRP? Where from? 6GBP is insane for a quality light! My Olight was cheap at 20GBP from china over the UK price at the time.



Banggood,it was actually less at £5:60 as used a $1 coupon ,I paid £14 for my i3s too.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

ven said:


> Banggood,it was actually less at £5:60 as used a $1 coupon ,I paid £14 for my i3s too.



Nice.

I just orderd the below, for 90GBP okay so I could of got it cheaper from china, but for the price it would have cost to get these items separately in the UK I think I got a fairly good deal. 

*2 x Xtar B20s + Xtar WP2 II 3.7v Charger + 2 x Xtar 3100mAh lion 18650





*


----------



## ven

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Nice.
> 
> I just orderd the below, for 90GBP okay so I could of got it cheaper from china, but for the price it would have cost to get these items separately in the UK I think I got a fairly good deal.
> 
> *2 x Xtar B20s + Xtar WP2 II 3.7v Charger + 2 x Xtar 3100mAh lion 18650
> 
> tbh i dont think you would have saved that much as its a great deal,not worth a 2-3 week wait,potential risk of duty to save £10 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AbbyY

Eagletac MX25L2 Turbo SBT-70 (kit) and Nitecore P12


----------



## ven

Convoy m2 *XML T6-4C:4300~4500k,white light,but Amber Shift

Bargain!!*


----------



## ven

Olight m20 thanks to vinh


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

ven said:


> Olight m20 thanks to vinh



I do like vinh's work, Great lights, yet not a hughe custom made light price tag, as he normaly offers them for not much more than a plain ol stock version (Im assuming becuse he gets them shipped to himself for a lower than retail / bulk buy price)

One day I will get what ever his furthest throws at the time is. But gotta stop buying at the moment, shame as I was just thinking I could do with a brighter 14500 EDC lol, maby in a coupla mounths lol.


----------



## jonwkng

The "Valia Calda" Lantern & MBI HF Ti (Nichia 219).


----------



## Ishango

I ordered an Armytek Partner A2 XM-L. I decided my current 2AA lights don't get as much attention as I like them to. So I decided to upgrade this category of lights as well. I love my A1 a lot since buying it a while ago.


----------



## ven

Got my fenix tk50 today along with my xtar wp6 II charger




Just await an olight m20 and a convoy m2
Unfortunately i have my truck MOT coming up and need to buy 2 tyres for the BM.......might have to hold back a few week:fail:


----------



## kelmo

EB2T on the way!


----------



## Uncaged

Olight M22.


----------



## pyro1son

Large selection of LED's and drivers for some upcoming mods and P60 dropins


----------



## kj2

Two new B&W Outdoor cases. (when they are back in stock  )
One for my Fenix TK75 and TK76, and the other for my batteries


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of Malkoff Drop-ins... M361 & M361N. Plus a load of EagleTac 18650+16340 batteries.


----------



## ven

Another skyray


----------



## m225

SureFire Minimus Tactical 100 Lumens Headlamp in my hands this coming Monday.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

SWM D40A CW.

Chris


----------



## gollum

I just pre-ordered the Zebralight *SC62d High CRI Daylight tint 18650 Flashlight
*


----------



## kmart356

Surefire E1E with Veleno 3 mode XP-G should be here tomorrow!


----------



## jonwkng

‣EagleTac D25LC2 Color
‣Malkoff M61
‣Malkoff M61N
‣Malkoff M61W
‣Malkoff M61HCRI2
‣Malkoff M61HCRI2LLL
‣Solarforce Gladiator Host
‣Custom Vinh 18V XM-L2 P60 Drop-in for above
‣Parts for a new host from Oveready and Cryos
‣Clip for my Oveready MD2


----------



## N8N

Just got a used Zebra light H60W... playing with it now, can see lots of uses for it. Why did it take me so long to buy a headlamp? This thing is handy as heck!

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## smc2010416

Eagletac D25A Titanium -Nichia 219

Armytek Predator Pro 2.5


----------



## seb13

Armytek Predator Pro 2.5 too !


----------



## ven

Do like the look of that Armytek Predator

Couple of things today in mail,my olight m20 with nichia 219 big THANKS to vinh,love it and with me so quick......amazing:thumbsup:




Not sure of the carrier use........unless its for a 14500 or something instead of an 18650.



Also a jetbeam holster,this is my 3rd jetbeam,nice holsters imo and good value
To house the convoy s8......awesome value for money,if not tried the brand i recommend them as excellent



Perfect fit


----------



## wedlpine

Olight M10 Maverick
Eagletac SX25A6


----------



## geraldL

jonwkng said:


> A couple of Malkoff Drop-ins... M361 & M361N. Plus a load of EagleTac 18650+16340 batteries.



Where do you get your eagletac 18650s from? And for how much?


----------



## geraldL

3 nitecore MT21A
1 nitecore p12
1 i4 charger
1 i2 charger 
8 aa eneloops

Not all for me though. P12 is for me but the rest are for my friends who do night cycling.


----------



## olemil

I have two Orbtronic 18650 3400mah batteries on the way. Thought I would give them a try in my single cell lights. Great service, ordered at 6:00am yesterday, shipped same day (on a Saturday no less) and expected to be here tomorrow!!! Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## AbbyY

Armytek Barracuda XM-L2 Warm (I already have XM-L2 white version). I noticed that both Barracuda versions are out of stock on Armytek website because they are probably busy with production of the new Grizzly MT-G2. My dealer in Romania still has two warm Barracuda samples in stock so I've grabbed one.


----------



## dan05gt

Elzetta M60 3cell twisty (simple UI, great build quality, great battery life, plenty of lumens for my needs), surefire Z2X (ditto).

I have an Elzetta Charlie, but it gets too hot on high for extended use. Maybe I will work on a spacer so it only gets to 650 lumens, which is enough for me and it should help with heat issues. Has anyone done this yet and if so how did it work out?


----------



## JBE

Nothing fancy, really...

Just a yellow LED Streamlight PolyTac to replace the venerable SureFire G2 incan that's been my truck light for years.


----------



## jonwkng

geraldL said:


> Where do you get your eagletac 18650s from? And for how much?



Hi Gerald,

PM reply sent.


----------



## jonwkng

Solarforce C2000


----------



## kpangy

My 1st "proper" torch a D25C Ti XM-L2 U2


----------



## ven

My smallest light AAA nitecore t10 came in mail.Not bad for under £6,however not 1/3 as good as the i3s at £14.Well made,not best finish on head as tad rough,1 mode but quite long run time so handy for keys.



Next to i3s




My convoy m2 order..........well none in stock and awaiting back order(can see why popular) so sending   XML2 T6-4C instead,little more cost but no charge to me.


----------



## ven

Replacement skyray came today due to other having something loose in head,no biggy tbh but not right all the same.Wanted replacement head but sent out full unit......no complaints from me
Together,new on left,spot the difference,around 4000lm for $37


----------



## peterscm

Waiting for my Olight S15 Ti.


----------



## Redstorm

Olight S15, 4 x 14500 batt, voltmeter and a Nitecore i4 charger.


----------



## Ghostnotes

First official post here.

I just started in the world of high intensity led's. My first which I got 2 weeks ago was a Streamlight HT Pro Trac 88040. By next week I will have my Sunwayman T40CS with 4 Panasonic 18650's and XTAR VP1 charger.

Any thoughts on these items.....am I off to a good/safe start??

Thanks


----------



## ven

Ghostnotes said:


> First official post here.
> 
> I just started in the world of high intensity led's. My first which I got 2 weeks ago was a Streamlight HT Pro Trac 88040. By next week I will have my Sunwayman T40CS with 4 Panasonic 18650's and XTAR VP1 charger.
> 
> Any thoughts on these items.....am I off to a good/safe start??
> 
> Hi there,you have bought the 2 worst flash lights possible, and the batteries...............well,you need to ship them to me immediately so i can take them off your hands
> I would say a very good start,worth reading up on here about your li ions, regarding safety side of things if not well up.


----------



## Ghostnotes

Exactly why I bought the vp1 charger. The panasonics came with nitecore I think it is....I bought the panasonics before my research based on being a name brand. As an EE, I fully understand the importance of good voltage regulation and quality high discharge batteries. I definitely don't want to end up missing a finger or eye....etc.


----------



## ven

Ghostnotes:twothumbs


----------



## LGT

Waiting on the Surefire EB1T , which is on it's way from batteryjunction. Should be here by Saturday. Also ordered the SF2R-kit from Surefire.


----------



## Goldwrap

Sunwayman D40A neutral white. I realized that my tail-clicky lights are not the best for one-handed dog walking operations. Need to get a pack of Eneloops to go with it...


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Eagletac triple XP-G2 P60 module. :rock:


----------



## Charlie-Echo-Kilo

My better half is not going to like my new hobby... a NiteCore MT2A and a pair of Olights -- M10 Maverick and S15 Baton.


----------



## Omenwolf

Got a Eagletac T25c2 and a Panasonic 3400 18650 on their way.


----------



## jonwkng

Charlie-Echo-Kilo said:


> My better half is not going to like my new hobby...



There have been many useful discussions about this... It would be prudent to use the Google Search function. 

Your new hobby could become a new lifestyle sooner than you think.


----------



## lightsandknives

Eagletac D25C Clicky. Bought two, one for me and one for a gift! Was hoping they would be delivered today, but no, will be Tuesday because of the holiday!


----------



## Monocrom

Charlie-Echo-Kilo said:


> My better half is not going to like my new hobby... a NiteCore MT2A and a pair of Olights -- M10 Maverick and S15 Baton.



Just let her know that this hobby is literally one of the cheapest ones out there. (It truly is... You should see how expensive it is if you want to get into watches.)


----------



## seb13

ZebraLight SC600w MKII L2 and a few batteries for me today. Very happy!


----------



## caddylover

Fenix RC40 arrived yesterday. Deft X on its way


----------



## gktii

My first custom flashlight.. The McGizmo Haiku XP-G2 in CR123…Can't wait to get it…


----------



## wedlpine

Xeno F42
Nitecore EA8
Forgot about the Fenix TK50


----------



## jonwkng

caddylover said:


> Fenix RC40 arrived yesterday. Deft X on its way



Congratulations. The Deft-X is well worth the wait and price.  Hmm... I must get myself a Fenix RC40 this year...


----------



## Redstorm

Ordered 4 pieces of Panasonic 18650 3400mAh protected cells. Will probably get them next month after the Lunar New Year holidays.


----------



## seb13

Today i receive my Mc Gizmo Haiku! So excited!


----------



## ven

seb13 said:


> Today i receive my Mc Gizmo Haiku! So excited!



 we need pics


----------



## smvmarine

TK75 XM-L2 & Jetbeam PA40! Can't wait for the TK75!!


----------



## Bentonville

This is not a light, per se, but it is in the mail. It is actually in the PO waiting on me. It's closed today. It is a Malkoff M61L for my SF 6Z. Some SF 123 batteries are right there with it. Can't wait.


----------



## bluebonnet

A Prometheus Beta-QR in electroless nickel that will be my first single-AAA flashlight.


----------



## ChrispyCritter

Wf-502b Cree Xm-l T6 for under $8  I'm sure a lot of you will think it's "junk" but after I got my 1st one (with batteries and charger for under $15) the 17th I'm pretty impressed for the price..ordered both on the same day but different sellers..well made tube and bright light..will work great for what I bought it for. But I read a lot reviews and ratings before buying both  

Also would recommend that if you buy a "budget" lithium ion light or any light to test everything out before using/leaving this laying around. I'm still doing daily voltage tests on my 1st of 2 batteries 3 days in..haven't got to 3.5v to charge it yet though..last test I was at 3.8v. I figure even if these lights fail with my background in self taught electronic repairs I can always build a great light out of them.


----------



## caddylover

nitecore TM26 in the mail along with the bnp52 battery pack


----------



## ven

Just ordered an X3vn  a Lenser T7.2 ,reason behind the t7.2 is the fenix tk50 is just not right for a work torch,even with diffuser.I know the lenser is spot on as i have been using the spot/flood for a few years in my T7.Plus the T7 is just that bit easier to pocket too

Some fuel for the x3vn........this was tough,king kong,xtar etc in 26650 flavour,i got it down to 2 decent cells,the enerpower 8A and MNKE 3500 high drain 30A. Both £19 for 2 cells,on UK,1 Germany so i tried the higher rated MNKE at 30A.
Some nitecore lube.........


----------



## ven

4x Panasonic 3400 18650 protected cells for a future purchase


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> 4x Panasonic 3400 18650 protected cells for a future purchase



I may be doing the same once the TK61 is released! Wife will KILL me.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> I may be doing the same once the TK61 is released! Wife will KILL me.



tell me about it........what i do is use works address:thinking: leave it a while then tell her its a hong kong special(like ultrafire etc etc at 20 bucks)
Yes tk61 is on my list......along with the tm36 and tk75vn.........there are more but will have to calm it down a little.
Banggood £22 for 4 pany protected cells.........cant find them cheaper in rip of UK so import for best prices for me.Might get some normal pany cells(none protected) at some point .........way i see it mark is if i have the cells i need a home for them


----------



## walterr839

an MBI Torpedo is enroute


----------



## caddylover

4 orbtronic 3400mah and charger on their way


----------



## ven

I got my T7.2 today,great light.......love it


----------



## gadget68

Pulled the trigger on a drop in for my E2D from tana CAN NOT wait, I'm so excited! This is my first upgrade I'll post when it arrives!!


----------



## Stockhouse13

I am waiting right now for FedEx to arrive with a 47's Quark Pro w780 burst.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Eagletac GX25A3. I want a few more powerful AA lights besides my 18650 lights and it was either this one or the SWM D40A (which will remain on my wishlist for now). I like the slightly smaller profile of this light.


----------



## Superdave

I have a warm tint XML D36 module coming from Lumens factory... It will be going in a nib KL2 head with an RPM bezel when it gets here.


----------



## Swordforthelord

The 4Sevens Atom A0! I've never pulled the trigger on a light so quickly.


----------



## Lumenhead

Just received my Armytec Barracuda,with 2-EagleTac 18650 3400 MAH Batteries.As soon as the batteries are fully charged.I am going to light up the Neighborhood treetops!


----------



## Redstorm

Can't wait for my 14500 batteries to come in to power up my Olight S15. The waiting is killing me. Argh..........


----------



## ven

Today i got my Convoy M2 which is better than i expected and i was expecting it to be a good light










Nice warm tint..

And 2 3.7v 26650 30A efest cells to fuel my x3vn


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> Not sure of the carrier use........unless its for a 14500 or something instead of an 18650.



The battery sleeve with the M20 is for use with CR123s. They are between 1 to 2 mm narrower than your typical 18650, so they will rattle slightly. The sleeve makes them slot in just perfectly, so the fit is tight. A good idea...wish more manufacturers would put more thought into accessories...Olight has some of the best.


----------



## ven

thedoc007 said:


> The battery sleeve with the M20 is for use with CR123s. They are between 1 to 2 mm narrower than your typical 18650, so they will rattle slightly. The sleeve makes them slot in just perfectly, so the fit is tight. A good idea...wish more manufacturers would put more thought into accessories...Olight has some of the best.



Thank you for informing me doc:bow: i was unsure and would not have guessed that especially not being a fan of 123s being honest so dont have any of those.
Olight has taken me by surprise,i have always liked the m20/m22 etc etc but for some reason never bought one....until sir vinh had one with the 219.Its one of the most well made solid lights i own,you could park a truck on it.The holster is 2nd to none too,great ,good value all round package  Compact,easy ui(well mine is as 1 mode:nana so more will be added in future especially with some of the new ones coming out,imo they are more appealing than other brands out there this year.......


----------



## ven

Well gone "budget brand" again this time a Roche f8............ i think......we will see but had it in my basket for a while.Gone for grey,another 18650 light and ipx-8 too.

Really like the look of it being honest so will post a couple of pics and thoughts in a couple of weeks when it arrives.


----------



## ven

Last of the big spenders........... a pany 3400 unprotected 18650 to feed the F8 as from what i have read they dont like protected cells.Presume a bit too long or maybe too wide,either way ordered.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Well my Quark Pro is not even here yet due to the idiocy of Fed Ex Smart Post...(rant over) but my Malkoff MD2 and 361N are en route also !!!!


----------



## seb13

Today, i received two solarforce, a L2N and the new L2D :


----------



## slogan

Just ordered a Fenix PD-35. My first non Surefire since I began collecting. I saw one at the local sporting good stores and was sold.


----------



## ven

Love that L2N seb......been meaning to get a solarforce at some point and get some drop ins

Ordered a multimeter,one i have is no best as it has a dial......so gone digital.Nearly went with one that had a thermocouple but if its to hot to hold then its.........well too hot:laughing:


----------



## AbbyY

Four ZL: SC600w Mk II L2, H602w, H600w Mk II and H600Fw Mk II. 
Today I've got 3 Olight: M3X, M22 and M18 Maverick.


----------



## ven

Not a light but will be an edc carry,a Trango piranha


----------



## MRaymond

HDS edc rotary 250 should be here Monday. Looking forward to seeing what it's all about.


----------



## dc38

I've got 2 x NCR18650B that left Flushing NY on the 1/22/2014, still not delivered yet courtesy of USPS. I'm worried that the sub-freezing temperatures will have wreaked havoc on the cell capacities, especially since I have no idea where they are.


----------



## jonwkng

AtomVn. Made by 4Sevens, Perfected by Vinh Nguyen.


----------



## ef9sleeper

Shockervn, V25Cvn(gift), Z6vn. From fasttech 24 panny pd's, 2 nitecore i4 v2's, 1 black king, 1 gold king, xml2 p60. From flashlight-torch Firefoxes ff4, 4 panny 3400s.


----------



## Stockhouse13

dc38 said:


> I've got 2 x NCR18650B that left Flushing NY on the 1/22/2014, still not delivered yet courtesy of USPS. I'm worried that the sub-freezing temperatures will have wreaked havoc on the cell capacities, especially since I have no idea where they are.



Just bring them into a cooler room in your house and let them sit in the box overnight. then unbox them the next day and let them sit in a warmer room for another 8 hours or so. then charge.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Believe me it's awesome.
I finally received my HDS Rotary 250 on Friday,Jan.17,2014.(Originally ordered on Oct.31,2013.)

It basically hasn't left my pocket since.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

MRaymond said:


> HDS edc rotary 250 should be here Monday. Looking forward to seeing what it's all about.



Believe me it's awesome.
I finally received my HDS Rotary 250 on Friday,Jan.17,2014.(Originally ordered on Oct.31,2013.)

It basically hasn't left my pocket since.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Oops..double-posted on that last one.

Anyway,I've also got 12 CR123A batteries on the way from Battery Station.com.


----------



## thedoc007

dc38 said:


> I've got 2 x NCR18650B that left Flushing NY on the 1/22/2014, still not delivered yet courtesy of USPS. I'm worried that the sub-freezing temperatures will have wreaked havoc on the cell capacities, especially since I have no idea where they are.



No reason to be concerned. The only time freezing temps are a problem is while charging. As long as you let them warm up before you charge them, no issues.


----------



## dc38

thedoc007 said:


> No reason to be concerned. The only time freezing temps are a problem is while charging. As long as you let them warm up before you charge them, no issues.


phew, that is reassuring, thanks!


----------



## Hot Brass

Three DarkMatter 3400 mAh 18650's to feed my K40vn,which is also coming. Hot Brass


----------



## Redstorm

Just ordered an Olight S10 L2 from ebay and also some RCR123 batteries. The wait starts now.....


----------



## Hot Brass

Redstorm said:


> Just ordered an Olight S10 L2 from ebay and also some RCR123 batteries. The wait starts now.....



That was my last light before my latest light....get used to using the 'lockout" feature,as it tends to want to turn on easily in your pocket,or a slight rub on the "on" button. Nice light! HB


----------



## kj2

*Sunwayman M60C*Cancelled*


----------



## Redstorm

Hot Brass said:


> That was my last light before my latest light....get used to using the 'lockout" feature,as it tends to want to turn on easily in your pocket,or a slight rub on the "on" button. Nice light! HB



Yes, I had the same problem too with my S15 and had to loosen the base cap a little to prevent it from accidentally switching on when the button rubs against something.


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Titanium Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 Dragon V1

Beautiful!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

ChrisGarrett said:


> SWM D40A CW.
> 
> Chris



Its an awsome light you will like it, i love the UI, however I shoudl have got a vinhs version but i did not know he was doing them at the time XD.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Some new 18650's, charger, Lube from Illumination Supply. Gotta feed my new MD2 361N.


----------



## ven

Got my voltmeter(other is a bit dated) and more nitecore lube


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Sunwayman M60C




Looks a very very nice light does that:thumbsup:

Look forward to your pics..........hint hint


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Looks a very very nice light does that:thumbsup:
> 
> Look forward to your pics..........hint hint


Yeah, my first magnet controlled light 
And a part of me wanted it to buy, because there isn't a review up here


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Yeah, my first magnet controlled light
> And a part of me wanted it to buy, because there isn't a review up here



I know what you mean,also some times a light appeals that bit more if not many have them so to speak.


----------



## lightmyfire13

47s Atom,47s Atomvn ,Tx25c2vn and 47s Mini mlx + 2 AW16340s shoud feed the habit for a week or 2.....

Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## JedSmith

A Malkoff upgrade for my trusty ole' Surefire 6Z. Haven't used it much for several years because of the very low run time of around 20 minutes ! Looking forward to getting good use out of it again.


----------



## LucasPrinceOfDarkness

I've got a Nitecore SRT6 coming!


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Copper PR-AR light.


----------



## kj2

My ordered (flashlight)cases came in today 

















Also order a B&W Outdoor 500 case, for my Xtar VP1 charger (and possibly to store some batteries).
The Fenix TK76 fits tight. That light isn't moving anywhere


----------



## YBCold

a new in box inova 24/7 with accessories.


----------



## THE_dAY

Just arrived, Xtar SP1 charger and two LG 18650 3200mAh cells.
Thumbs up to Mountain Electronics for super fast shipping, great combo deal price, and being the first US seller to carry the new LG 4.35V cells.


----------



## Redstorm

Expecting to show up in my mail a voltmeter, 2 battery cases, an Olight S10 L2, a Soshine SC-H2 charger, 4 x 3400mAh 18650 protected Panasonic batteries, 6 x 14500 batteries and just included 4 x 14500 700mAh Soshine LiFePo batteries in my waiting list. This year, I had already taken delivery of a Nitecore i4 charger, an Olight S15 and a few other items. I can't stop shopping and it is only the beginning of the year. Help........


----------



## Swedpat

Just ordered a Fenix E12, PD12 and a Fenix flashlight headband. Will receive the package in a week.


----------



## jorgen

Solarforce L2D with a Nailbender Nichia 219 4 level drop-in from Customlites. Looking forward today.


----------



## kj2

4* Duracell CR123 and a Powerpax CR123 battery holder (Yellow)


----------



## ChrisGarrett

THE_dAY said:


> Just arrived, Xtar SP1 charger and two LG 18650 3200mAh cells.
> Thumbs up to Mountain Electronics for super fast shipping, great combo deal price, and being the first US seller to carry the new LG 4.35V cells.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for dealers who might have the SP1, or better for me, their new VP2. I've got two 4.35v LG D1s coming and I need a 4.35v charger to get the most out of them.
> 
> Xtar USA didn't even have them yet. Does you guy carry the VP2?
> 
> Off to google them.
> 
> I grew up in Tarzana, BTW.
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## timbo114

I received this charger yesterday.
I have Malkoff MD3 & MD4 bodies
VME head
ET Sportac Triple XP-G2 drop in
ZL SC600W MKII L2
Fenix E21 NW on the way.


----------



## Labrador72

ChrisGarrett said:


> THE_dAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived, Xtar SP1 charger and two LG 18650 3200mAh cells.
> Thumbs up to Mountain Electronics for super fast shipping, great combo deal price, and being the first US seller to carry the new LG 4.35V cells.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for dealers who might have the SP1, or better for me, their new VP2. I've got two 4.35v LG D1s coming and I need a 4.35v charger to get the most out of them.
> 
> *Xtar USA didn't even have them yet. Does you guy carry the VP2?
> *
> Off to google them.
> N
> I grew up in Tarzana, BTW.
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain electronics has it on sale at $59 on ebay.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Light Mage

I have an e05 and e15 coming still trying to find a keychain light. Can't seem to find one that I really like.


----------



## Tmack

New MTG2 for my convoy m1 build


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Well...not to turn this into my own personal novella...I went with Mountain Electronics via their website and actually saved a bit more than I would have on Ebay, since things are different between the two sites.

You've got to pay $1.50 for the 12v car adapter and you have to pay shipping, but the charger is ~$60 on Ebay, shipped, but with the car adapter...so ~$56 vs. ~$60

Anyhow:

Xtar VP2, two LG ICR 18650 3200mAh E1s with cases, two protected Sanyo 840mAh 14500 cells (I use nakeds, but they don't fit some lights) and two Efest 10440 IMRs. With the $8 rebate after things ship, it'll be $83.05, which makes going direct and paying shipping, a bit cheaper, in reality.

Thanks again for the tips and you guys have cost me about $150 over the last couple of weeks, lol.

Chris


----------



## kj2

Another Olight S15-L2, for in the backpack.


----------



## jonwkng

MVn from Vinh.


----------



## ven

x3vn cam today,fed it and mkne for now till my kinoko comes(in mail)
tm15 and x3vn






x3vn on right




Size comparison ,little line up


----------



## gkbain

Zebralight SC52W. As soon as they become available again. Looks like March.


----------



## Stockhouse13

A Eagletac 2014 D25C Ti clicky XM-L2 with Neutral White led and some 16340's.


----------



## ef9sleeper

From vinh today I received Shockervn, V25Cvn, z6vn 6500k dedome zoomie. From flashlight torch I received a Firefoxes ff4 and 4 3400mah ncr18650b. Iam still waiting on fasttech via malaysia post for 24 panny pd's, 2 nitecore i4 v2's, and 2 kings 1 black, 1 gold.


----------



## xellz

At the beginning wanted to order nitecore ea4, but ended up ordering sunwayman d40a neutral white from hong kong, ebay. It's my first decent light and not sure i can get something different anytime soon. But when i can, i really want something like zebralight sc52. I do like ui of ea4 more (low > high and no turbo in cycle) and no battery carrier design, but moonlight mode, better switch and xm-l2 won me over. 

Really looking forward to receive this light, might be start of a new hobby, this forum is really interesting to read  Was quite surprised how much flashlights improved over the years, i was simply looking for something reliable and water resistant.


----------



## ven

Received my kinoko 26650 for my x3vn today,excellent service from IS and will defo be using again




Not tested yet as on charge

Also Roche F8 light,1st impressions very good for money,well made but protected cells wont fit,so requires an unprotected(got a pany in the mail)










Along with lanyard you get a spare button,tail cap......is that good or bad:thinking: is it going to break or is it just in case......:laughing:
The size difference 



Unprotected Sanyo cell works fine,no chance with protected.....i did know this from a little reading up.


----------



## Wobbles

Am awaiting an Oveready fire Red 6P host, tailcap shroud and the Malkoff 361N dropin. Should be a good combination.


----------



## jonwkng

Wobbles said:


> Am awaiting an Oveready fire Red 6P host, tailcap shroud and the Malkoff 361N dropin. Should be a good combination.



Hi *Wobbles*, :welcome:
Great choice of host and drop-in! :thumbsup:


----------



## wedlpine

Olight SR51vn
ITP EOS A1 in SS x2


----------



## buds224

Not flashlight related, but I have a 3Doodler on its way to me. Been trying to figure out how I can incorporate it into my flashlights. (ie. make battery carriers, make my own diffusers, I'm sure I'll think of something once I have a chance to fool with it.)


----------



## e1sbaer

L3 Illumination L10 Orange Nichia 219


----------



## Wobbles

jonwkng said:


> Hi *Wobbles*, :welcome:
> Great choice of host and drop-in! :thumbsup:


Thank you for the welcome, Jon!


----------



## välineurheilija

AW IMR 18650 ,thrunite scorpion v2 turbohead and a Surefire 9P


----------



## GoSmitty

wedlpine said:


> Olight SR51vn
> ITP EOS A1 in SS x2



iTP's are great. I love those little workhorses. One's been on my keychain since I decided to EDC last year. But it's replacement is in the mail... (see next post)


----------



## GoSmitty

Recently caught the illumination bug and immediately fell victim in to the whole "How many lights does a guy need? One more than you have!" philosophy. =)

In the mail as I write this are:
~ A Maratac Copper AAA to replace the iTP A3 EOS (Upgraded) that's been on my keychain since the decision to EDC a light.
~ A Niteye EYE10 TiC, purchased over on CPFMP. This one's been modded to a "creamy white" 4000k XML-2 on copper by Vinh, and from everything I'm reading (both about Vinh and what little there is about this light) I think I'll be very happy with it.
~ A Nitecore Intellicharge i4 and a pair each of their 18650's and RCR123's. Should be a nice "starter" package, though I'm certainly open to suggestions.

Thanks to all for the great posts and ideas!

~Smitty


----------



## spiros

KLARUS ST11


----------



## BMETFerg

Nitecore P12 and a Nextorch K3. Maybe something from CPFmarketplace by the end of next week too lol.


----------



## drillbit

An E2E TripLED(3xNichia219), from Tana(can't wait!).


----------



## 59ride

Ordered a Haiku Hi CRI from McGizmo today


----------



## kwb1959

I've got a NiteCore IntelliCharger i2 due for delivery Monday along with (4) Eneloop AA.


----------



## sampson2269

Quantum D2 
Peak Eiger Ultra, Nichia 219
Foursevens Mini ML-X
Foursevens MMR-X
SC52w L2 AA Flashlight Neutral White


----------



## gkbain

Thurnite Neutron 1C. $19.95 from Amazon. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## axm3420

I think I have an Eagletac D25c coming in, it's a gift from my girlfriend, and I'm not sure if she bought me the twist version or the clicky version. I have deducted it's an Eagletac D25c series though. 

Foursevens is having a sale on it's red Preon 1, so I couldn't pass that up. I bought myself a Preon 1, with a clicky switch! I finally have a use for all the AAA eneloops I've been saving up all these years!


----------



## kelmo

Minimus!


----------



## Nightslayer

I have an Olight SR95sUT and a Fenix TK75 on the way.


----------



## ven

Thanks to vinh:bow: a fenix tk75vn 4400lm and a DC25cvn ti V2 nichia which will live with me for ever as my edc,thank you vinh,amazing chap, you :rock: big time


----------



## JeremyS

New to flashlights, but already seem to be getting in deep. I have an Oveready P6 host ("Ice Blue") with stainless, smooth bezel, pyrex/borofloat glass and McKlicky (sp?) tail en route. I also ordered a couple two-cell delrin sleeves to fit inside the P6 to keep the battery from rattling around. I've been lurking around here for a while, and discovered the increased bore diameter of both the custom bored P6s and the Malkoff MD2 will cause the standard CR123 cells to rattle. There's nothing worse to me than an otherwise solid-built object rattling. I also have a Malkoff M361 LMH coming to illuminate the P6. Malkoff drop-ins were my gateway drug to modern lights. I picked up the M61LL a while back to breath life into a neglected Surefire P6. Finally, I have a Malkoff MD2 coming, also with a M361 LMH. I thought I might take some pictures and compare the MD2 and the Oveready P6 when they arrive.


----------



## jonwkng

Hi, *JeremyS* :welcome:

Looks like you're off to a good start.
You know what they say... You can never have too many drop-ins or hosts. 

Have fun!


----------



## neutralwhite

prometheus HAIII beta QR for my partner or so she thinks. lol.
thanks.


----------



## RetroTechie

Nothing right now...

Ordered a Sipik SK68 and a slimmer variant of it on DX, got several e-mails over >1 week saying some of those items are on backorder. :duh2: Won't need any of them in a hurry & I'm generally a patient man, so I chose to just sit it out until everything can be shipped @ once.


----------



## Blindguy

I'm still new here but I scored pretty good the other day.
Fenix PD32 should be here in a couple of days. I thought $42 shipped was a good price and I guess my buyitnow finger over rode my normal thought pattern.


----------



## Stockhouse13

A gray Solarforce L2P, AW 18650, some Nyogel and....a custom Vinh drop in.


----------



## Tmack

Shockervn, Tk75vn battery extension, 4 xml2, qlite driver for my convoy m1.  and I am NOT a patient man. The foot of snow outside is really slowing things down. Fingers crossed my mail get delivered at all.


----------



## NavyDavy

OLight SR 95 and an EagleTac G25C2 MKII Neutral.Both should be here this Thursday. I'm excited.


----------



## Krunchy

My very first light (that is worth more than a couple bucks) is coming via USPS and will be here tomorrow. It's a second generation 4sevens Preon 2 in limited edition orange.


----------



## JBE

Ordered an Olight S15 with an extender last night. Should be at the house in a few days.


----------



## bourne1

My first light, of which I'm still waiting for is the Convoy C8..Needed a flashlight that would take my 18650 batteries.


----------



## lonesouth

just ordered a Nitecore P12 and i4 charger, $65 shipped. First light purchase since a Fenix TK41-U2 Christmas 2012.


----------



## levi333

Fenix TK75, 2900lm. For $132 shipped I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## kwb1959

[h=1]_Malkoff MDC HA 1AA Flashlight_. It was the last unit in stock yesterday. Now sold out.[/h]


----------



## Cooey

The postman just delivered Fenix PD12!


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Viking. Will fit nicely together, with my Barracuda and Predator Pro.


----------



## jonwkng

Oveready Ice C2 host & CopperHead.


----------



## anjari_br

Fenix E15 for my new EDC...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish

Two P60 modules for my SolarForce L2T: an EDC+ X60L XM-L2 Cool White 3-Mode and a Sportac XP-G2 Triple, single level.

A FourSevens Atom CR123 light and the Atom headband kit. 

A SureFire E2L lego with a Tana Nichia 219a Reflector modified head, which will take a 17670. 

And a Xeno E0-3 neutral white, for my dad, who unfortunately irretrievably alkalinyzed his LumaPower LM31.


----------



## kj2

The mailman was early today  - The viking feels great, and looks good. Only one tiny machining-flaw at the clickly (surrounding metal-ring has one spot with a sharp edge)

Edit: brought the light back. Dropped output a few seconds after turning-on. Tried with multiple batteries.


----------



## Scooby214

The mailman should be delivering a Fenix TK12 today. Love getting free next-day delivery!


----------



## nickdizonc

Just ordered the new 2014 upgraded Thrunite TN12. 1050lumens and its smaller than the Lynx! Woohoo!


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> The mailman was early today  - The viking feels great, and looks good. Only one tiny machining-flaw at the clickly (surrounding metal-ring has one spot with a sharp edge)
> 
> Edit: brought the light back. Dropped output a few seconds after turning-on. Tried with multiple batteries.





A very nice looking light,have you already owner the predator or have the predator and viking both come together?
:thinking: so whats happening,light being sent back:mecry:


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> A very nice looking light,have you already owner the predator or have the predator and viking both come together?
> :thinking: so whats happening,light being sent back:mecry:


Already have the Predator Pro. Light wasn't to my liking. Machining-flaw at the clicky (the metal-ring), and output dropped a few seconds after turning it on.
Tried with multiple batteries (18650's as well CR123) and every-time the same result.


----------



## sunny_nites

I have a Nitecore SENS Mini CR2 on the way. Been looking at reviews of the light and interface, really looking forward to getting my hands on it!


----------



## callmaster

20 or so CR123 Duracell Ultra batteries. A condor battery case, a sheath for the case and a few cheap plastic battery cases. Picked up a box of Surefire 123As' earlier along with the SC1 to carry on.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Already have the Predator Pro. Light wasn't to my liking. Machining-flaw at the clicky (the metal-ring), and output dropped a few seconds after turning it on.
> Tried with multiple batteries (18650's as well CR123) and every-time the same result.



Sorry to hear then kj2,Bummer i still cant get head around why light do this,surely they should pass QC and tested......... oh well i guess it happens to us all at some point:sigh:,on the bright side the tk61 is around the corner for you............have i mentioned that :laughing:



I await the tk61vn,as this is imo going to be a must buy .........


----------



## kj2

Zebralight SC600 Mark II L2 Cool White


----------



## ven

Just about to leave works gates and a delivery  and no ordinary delivery , a vinh delivery 
What you call perfect timing or would have had to wait till Monday............:sick2: and has cheered my crap week up no end:thumbsup:
TK75vn 4400lm and a D25Cvn V2 ti
:twothumbs













My vinh line up...............so far





Little line up seen as my little one decided to get some lights out....might as well show sizes

D25Cvn ti/X3vn/TM15/TK51/TK75vn


----------



## caddylover

getting my x3vn and d25a from Vinh today


----------



## ven

caddylover said:


> getting my x3vn and d25a from Vinh today




Congrats :twothumbs i do love my x3vn..........a lot


Ordered 2x efest IMR 16340 cells for the d25cvn ti


----------



## Tmack

Tk61vn officially paid for, and nail bitting impatience has begun!


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> Tk61vn officially paid for, and nail bitting impatience has begun!



I run to the mailbox like a little kid when I get home everyday:laughing:


----------



## ven

caddylover said:


> I run to the mailbox like a little kid when I get home everyday:laughing:




Thats so silly................

I run like a little kid to the security lodge at work where my lights go too, so the misses does not find out :laughing:


----------



## kj2

Zebralight H600 MK II (XM-L2)


----------



## fridgemagnet

18 third generation eneloops


----------



## pmdureska

Just received my Nitecore SRT 6 "the Night Officer" in gray. What a handsome flashlight! Still waiting for my rechargeable 18650's and charger to arrive.
I really like the variable adjustment ring.


----------



## UnderPar

4Sevens Quark Tactical with Burst Mode, QT2L-X with 4Sevens CR123A batteries, deep carry clip, extra 16650 protected battery. Also ordered for spare CR123A batteries for my other lights & battery case.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcorp

The Estrela from Night reaper systems along with a TRL for my polarion!


----------



## Ishango

The Olight M22 Warrior. It was on offer and the M21X is one of my favourite lights. So I could not resist. Although I already have the 18650 departement quite well covered already  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XOOM 2 ME met Tapatalk


----------



## neutralwhite

another prometheus lights Beta QR HAIII. 
thanks.


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> The Olight M22 Warrior. It was on offer and the M21X is one of my favourite lights. So I could not resist. Although I already have the 18650 departement quite well covered already
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XOOM 2 ME met Tapatalk


yeah, that M22 was really cheap


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> yeah, that M22 was really cheap



Half the price....

@kj2 I'd like to see a pic of your impressive collection....


----------



## 59ride

Ordered a few weeks ago a Jeff Hanko 3D EX11.2 Ti Gunner Grip in stonewashed finish, should be here soon 

http://www.edcknives.com/jeff-hanko-3d-ex11-2-ti-gunner-grip/


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> @kj2 I'd like to see a pic of your impressive collection....


Will do, some day ;-)


----------



## Capolini

TK61vn and Xsearchervn :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Capolini said:


> TK61vn and Xsearchervn :twothumbs



AWESOME roberto congrats


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> yeah, that M22 was really cheap



Yes, indeed, I could not resist it at this price. Was thinking of buying something else, but there's always next month....or week... or you know tomorrow


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

No lights but four knives....I am hopeing on getting some new fixxed lighting soon though.


----------



## wedlpine

Klarus XT11 XM-L2
Klarus XT2C XM-L2
Olight S20 XM-L2


----------



## MBentz

SureFire R1 Lawman
SureFire M952V


----------



## UnderPar

UnderPar said:


> 4Sevens Quark Tactical with Burst Mode, QT2L-X with 4Sevens CR123A batteries, deep carry clip, extra 16650 protected battery. Also ordered for spare CR123A batteries for my other lights & battery case.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



I just received my first 4Seven light. Excellent product!!


----------



## RGB_LED

- 2 x Thrunite L10S
- SF C2-BLK
- Sportac Triple Nichia P60 dropin for SF


----------



## MBentz

Forgot to add: M61WL and a M61L HCRI2.

*Rant* - So I purchased these through Illumination Supply, which is a dealer over in CPFMP, who happen to be about a two hour drive away from me. I chose the free USPS shipping thinking I would get them in a couple days. At least that's what I thought. Illumination Supply shipped them quickly on the 24th, and since they are so close you'd think I'd have them by now. A quick check on the tracking number reveals that USPS thought they should go 2,600 miles east to Baltimore first. 

Thanks USPS.


----------



## Brand X

One of Downloads Pocket Rockets on its way to me.

And bless the USPS, I once had them detour one of my lights shipping to me from NY to Cali and then to Chicago.


----------



## wjv

Fenix LD22 (215 lumens)


----------



## Fenix_Rising

I am currently awaiting my new Fenix PD35. It should be here in less than 48 hours.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK61.


----------



## FLAWLS1

Fenix TK41 900 lumen version


----------



## Coastiemikebrown

TRL 1HL, Fenix PD35 and a ARE-C2 charger.


----------



## sampson2269

HDS Rotary:170, MBI RF Titanium:XM-L2 5000K


----------



## ven

Fenix TK61vn.....:twothumbs


----------



## jorgen

Yesterday, I placed an order for TNC's new Triple XP-G2 with Reflex Programmable Tail Cap. It is a slightly blemished model at what I consider a really good price considering the features. This will be my first triple and the levels will be set at 1%-5%-20%-100% no blinkies. That's the way I like it.


----------



## ven

Not very exciting,but at last i got my 4 eneloop cells,2x 3400 unprotected pany cells and Klarus P1A light

pics or not true........cells so now have 4x3400 pany unprotected in total(lots of samsung and sanyo too for VV mods and lights that wont fit protected cells).......still waiting for 4x unprotected pany cells for the tk61vn but will be at least a week or2(like to get same batch for specific light even though all within a few weeks old)




ickle AA light...........free cells in work,pocket-able carry around...........simple easy light decision and at £16 or about $24 cheap



My 1st Klarus light,for a "budget" priced its a well made nice light,nothing more,nothing less with 2 modes......job done!
Not a "clip kind a guy" tbh,but anti roll will be useful as nothing else to stop it...........well rolling :laughing:


----------



## soul347

Just ordered my first flashlight I'm hoping will arrive sometime in the next 2 weeks: A Nitecore SRT7


----------



## xellz

Zebralight sc52w, ordered it yesterday. Hope to see shipping notice soon  4-5 days with EMS to Japan, can't wait. I was hesitant to spend this much on a tiny light, especially now, but output, size, ui, button on side won me over. Though biggest reason was that with zebralight i will be sure, it will work when i need it. 

After getting Sunwayman d40a nw i was using it almost every day, but it's rather big and most of the time i don't really need those high lumens and throw.

Oh, also got 2 pro eneloops to use only in sc52w. At least batteries really cheap in japan and only few charges are enough to be cheaper even most inexpensive alkalines.


----------



## wedlpine

Zebralight SC52w


----------



## sampson2269

xellz said:


> Zebralight sc52w, ordered it yesterday. Hope to see shipping notice soon  4-5 days with EMS to Japan, can't wait. I was hesitant to spend this much on a tiny light, especially now, but output, size, ui, button on side won me over. Though biggest reason was that with zebralight i will be sure, it will work when i need it.
> 
> After getting Sunwayman d40a nw i was using it almost every day, but it's rather big and most of the time i don't really need those high lumens and throw.
> 
> Oh, also got 2 pro eneloops to use only in sc52w. At least batteries really cheap in japan and only few charges are enough to be cheaper even most inexpensive alkalines.



:thumbup: also have one coming pre-ordered couple weeks ago. Can't wait!


----------



## xellz

sampson2269 said:


> :thumbup: also have one coming pre-ordered couple weeks ago. Can't wait!


I see, so it's possible that i will have to wait for a while. Also interesting to see same 3 warm zebralights in a row


----------



## wedlpine

xellz said:


> I see, so it's possible that i will have to wait for a while. Also interesting to see same 3 warm zebralights in a row



They are on sale on Zebralights website with free shipping. I don't know if that includes international shipping or not. The other three that are on clearance are sold out or back ordered.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK12 (model 2013)
and am still looking at the TK40. It's a older light, but nice to have for the collection


----------



## caddylover

sunwayman T45Cvn should be here today:twothumbs


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> and am still looking at the TK40. It's a older light, but nice to have for the collection



+1 agree with that 100%,i like the look of the tk40 too,other month i purchased a tk50........as we know quite old now and like it.


----------



## xellz

wedlpine said:


> They are on sale on Zebralights website with free shipping. I don't know if that includes international shipping or not. The other three that are on clearance are sold out or back ordered.


I ordered from zebralight website, EMS for extra fee, they say it's pre-order for 27 february. So thought simply didn't update page, but perhaps demand is higher than what they can produce? Anyway, hope it wont take long time.


----------



## JeremyS

I have a Prometheus Ready Made Alpha that should arrive in today's mail, and a Blue Lable that should be ready sometime next week. I'm in deep....


----------



## Blindguy

I've got a cheapy SPIK SK68 showing up today. I wanted to see how good or bad it really is.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

No lights, but I had to send my Xtar VP2 charger back under recall and they should be getting the v.2 model in and shipped out soon.

Right now, I'm forced to slum at 4.2v, can you believe that?

Geeze...first world problems.

Chris


----------



## ven

ChrisGarrett said:


> No lights, but I had to send my Xtar VP2 charger back under recall and they should be getting the v.2 model in and shipped out soon.
> 
> Right now, I'm forced to slum at 4.2v, can you believe that?
> 
> Geeze...first world problems.
> 
> Chris



Back with the peasants then :laughing:


----------



## sampson2269

ChrisGarrett said:


> No lights, but I had to send my Xtar VP2 charger back under recall and they should be getting the v.2 model in and shipped out soon.
> 
> Right now, I'm forced to slum at 4.2v, can you believe that?
> 
> Geeze...first world problems.
> 
> Chris



Lol you poor thing!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Hopefully my first TI light and first VN light, but dont expect to see it for a while as it need to be modded and then shipped around the world XD.

I still have to pay for it first though XD!


----------



## Blindguy

Blindguy said:


> I've got a cheapy SPIK SK68 showing up today. I wanted to see how good or bad it really is.



Somethings wrong with me...

I just ordered another one. :twothumbs


----------



## robert.t

I have a Nitecore P12 in the post. Unfortunately I have to wait a whole weekend before it arrives 

It looks pretty awesome. My current best torch is a Inova T3 I got in 2011. I've managed to keep my habit in check since then, but recently decided I needed something new. I just discovered these forums as I was checking out a few details. I think I belong here too, because TBH, I have no real use for any of these torches. I also have much better uses for the money and yet, I _had _to have this Nitecore. It will be mine. Oh yes, it will be mine.

In fact, the awesomeness of the Nitecore almost made me forget that I also have an Tank007 TK-566 365nm UV incoming (winging it's way from Hong Kong by the looks of it, so it might take a month to arrive). I actually did need that for security marking, but I imagine it will be quite fun as well. True 365nm UV is probably overkill for my needs, but then again, why not? I also have a penchant for watches and can't wait to try to "magic lume power" trick.


----------



## RetroTechie

Last week a Hakko 936 soldering station arrived.  Nice middle ground between my trusty old Weller 15W iron, and a 200+ Euro soldering station from brands like Weller or Ersa. Should see a lot of use, and in my case something like it was long overdue. From what I've read they've stopped production of this particular model, which is a shame really. Fortunately, irons and tips will be easy to find for a long time yet.

This week pulled the trigger on my first Ti light (Olight S15 high polish version). Can't wait to get my hands on it. :green:

Was also considering a cheapish lumens monster (Skyray King), but I just can't justify (to myself!) the cost of [light *plus* a set of good 18650 batteries for it] for a light that will only see very occasional use. For a light like that S15 that _will_ see regular use (and perhaps become an EDC), it's a lot easier to pull the wallet...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

New pair of shoes for work.
(don't laugh,I actually plan to use them to play golf as well as around Portland State University while I'm on the job...)
http://www.truelinkswear.com/shop/mens/tour/2013-true-tour-black-charcoal.html

They'll be here tomorrow.(I ordered them on Tuesday).


----------



## ven

Blindguy said:


> Somethings wrong with me...
> 
> I just ordered another one. :twothumbs



Is this before or after receiving the 1st SPIK?

I am sure for the money you wont be disappointed,wont be your best light!! could be your best value one though:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

AMD64Blondie said:


> New pair of shoes for work.
> (don't laugh,I actually plan to use them to play golf as well as around Portland State University while I'm on the job...)
> http://www.truelinkswear.com/shop/mens/tour/2013-true-tour-black-charcoal.html
> 
> They'll be here tomorrow.(I ordered them on Tuesday).



Just make sure you take 1 step at a time......


sorry could not resist


----------



## blah9

I was hoping that my Fenix TK75vnkt would arrive yesterday as USPS said it was out for delivery, but it never arrived. Hopefully it will come today instead!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> I was hoping that my Fenix TK75vnkt would arrive yesterday as USPS said it was out for delivery, but it never arrived. Hopefully it will come today instead!




I am in similar boat,my tk61vn in in UK............as to where i dont know :laughing:
Better than last update as i had my tk75vn before it was updated,last update was LA sort office........

Maybe Monday me be a good work day:twothumbs ...........well regarding one thing anyway


----------



## Blindguy

ven said:


> Is this before or after receiving the 1st SPIK?
> 
> I am sure for the money you wont be disappointed,wont be your best light!! could be your best value one though:thumbsup:


I ordered the second one after the 1st one arrived. 
I have a better light but this one for the value... can't beat it.

I don't have a problem, I can stop whenever I want.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

I hope I have a Nitecore SRT7 coming...but think customs have taken it for a poke and prod...or it is lost  

And also a TorchLAB V4 Triple in a bored Surefire 6p....hope that comes through hassle free!


----------



## radiopej

A few things 

A couple of Sipik clones and other cheap lights.

A new LED on a 16mm PCB since I killed mum's torch.

A 65 lumen Surefire 6P. It's my first Surefire and a bargain in Australia at $35 (usually $114 from the official distributor).


----------



## mcorp

Where are you guys getting your sipik clones from? Thinking of trying one myself too


----------



## BWX

ThruNite TN12 (2014) 


Such a good deal..


----------



## Str8stroke

I just ordered more Glow Powders & paints. I have started mixing the powder with 5 minute epoxy and I am starting to go crazy making stuff glow. 

So far one of the best glow mods are doing around the led & filling in tail caps on side button or twisty lights. Also, filling in the hollowed out section of a belt clip. Surprisingly easy to do.


----------



## ven

Got this today fenix tk61vn, big thanks to vinh:twothumbs except its modded and over 1700lm,de-domed and 622-630kcd:twothumbs










t 8 cells,4 unprotected pany,4 keeppowers and a mini DQG XP-G2 R5 in 4c flavour but silly 10180 cells...............:thinking:


----------



## Blindguy

OK, I do have a problem. 
I now have a SupBeam K40 coming my way. 
What have I done? I've never spent this much on a light before.


----------



## Tmack

Wait till you get the modified. $300....... $500 titanium lights, etc. It has only begun


----------



## sampson2269

HDS Rotary 170, MBI HF Titanium, Xtar VP2, Zebralight SC52w L2, cottonpicker octo charger, 3x green tritium 1.4mm X 3.5mm, 1 noa61 0.5cc


----------



## ven

Rach got her gold olight i3s today as her lenser was gifted to the kids at local chinese




Figured out why the allen key,to remove the clip........wondered why it had that............bit slow today and never noticed one with my i3s


----------



## SchwarzeWolke

XinTD C8 v4 from Intl-Outdoor
Olight S10 L2


----------



## RetroTechie

Blindguy said:


> I don't have a problem, I can stop whenever I want.


Oh dear... "flashaholic" is such a well chosen designation! Proud to be one though. :laughing:


----------



## MBentz

Just pulled the trigger on an Eagletac D25A Titanium with a neutral white XM-L2 emitter. Really looking forward to getting this into the EDC rotation.

Nitecore TM26 should arrive tomorrow... along with some new running shoes.


----------



## radiopej

A couple of Sipik clones, an XP-G D26 dropin and another cheapie light. My first ever Surefire 6P arrived just yesterday before remembered this forum $35 Australian with free shipping. So cheap!


----------



## radiopej

ven said:


> Rach got her gold olight i3s today as her lenser was gifted to the kids at local chinese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured out why the allen key,to remove the clip........wondered why it had that............bit slow today and never noticed one with my i3s



That's not an i3S, but an i3 EOS - i3S has a removable clip without allen keys. Not nitpicking or anything, just making sure they didn't send her the wrong one.


----------



## radiopej

mcorp said:


> Where are you guys getting your sipik clones from? Thinking of trying one myself too



I just jumped on eBay. They're $5-10 AUD, but sometimes even just $2.


----------



## ven

Thank you radiopej for correcting me:thumbsup:,tbh i thought it was an i3s but looked at order and is the eos which tbh makes no odds anyway.

Ordered a while back some unprotected 3100 pany cells




Originally for tk61vn but decided to get some 3100 protected KeepPowers later(not come yet)

So spare cells(among quite a few more) for future purchases in coming months


----------



## sicko

I caved and decided to make a few purchases yesterday. So right now I have coming in the mail:

EagleTac D25A2 Clicky
ThruNite Ti
& Maratac AAA

The EagleTac should arrive tomorrow, and the ThruNite should arrive on Saturday. I have no idea when the Maratac AAA will arrive, but I'm really excited to see that one for myself.


----------



## Mopar366

Fenix e25 on the way we'll see how it does! Looking for something a little bigger and brighter next!!


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Thank you radiopej for correcting me:thumbsup:,tbh i thought it was an i3s but looked at order and is the eos which tbh makes no odds anyway.
> 
> Ordered a while back some unprotected 3100 pany cells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally for tk61vn but decided to get some 3100 protected KeepPowers later(not come yet)
> 
> So spare cells(among quite a few more) for future purchases in coming months




I thought about getting some of these over the NCR18650B just to save some $$. Since they are slightly lower capacity than the new 18650B, are they still manufactured, or do I need to worry about old stock? Sometimes I wonder why they wouldn't just focus on making the new ones only? Maybe a dumb question...sorry.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> I thought about getting some of these over the NCR18650B just to save some $$. Since they are slightly lower capacity than the new 18650B, are they still manufactured, or do I need to worry about old stock? Sometimes I wonder why they wouldn't just focus on making the new ones only? Maybe a dumb question...sorry.




:laughing: thats fine as i only give dumb answers anyway :laughing: no such thing as a daft question!!!! 

I got these as the 3400 had sold out,there is a shortage now down on pany cells with as far as i know the tesla contract(info been given from a member and from a supplier of cells) Also app pany need to build a new factory to meet demand for tesla........probably up by now :laughing: knowing the chinese,dont hang around and very efficient!

In real world use and how you use your light its not going to be hardly noticed,if you top off your cells then even less tbh.I top them off after use,so in truth i could probably use 2300mah cells,just take longer to top off :laughing: but thats just a way of looking at it.

At the moment,going off on china shop they have got KeepPowers in,so bought some 3100 protected too,look on banggood(never had an issue over the years)

So imho go for it,dont let 300mah get in your way,its not much and certainly not enough for a deal breaker again imho.

These cells if old stock dont look it,look nice and fresh,if can tell by a code a will gladly post it,but in truth it does not bother me,as long as they work then i am happy.......obv within reason.Its not like they are $1000 each,top off and should last many years as in 5+ easy.

3600mah are a long way off due to this tesla business i believe .........."i believe"


----------



## jonwkng

PKFL2LE. Go figure. Just could't resist.


----------



## Leadwind

There should be Sportac XM-L neutral in the mailbox for me today  and also a Viking Pro warm on its way


----------



## kelmo

6P and three SC1!


----------



## YBCold

CR123 Batteries.


----------



## funzel

Peli 3315


----------



## jonwkng

Nitefighter CL200. :tinfoil:


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nitefighter CL200. :tinfoil:



wow a proper gadget light ouch on the cost though..............

Hope it lives up to the expense,looks a nice light:thumbsup:

Look forward to the pics............or should that be videos :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> wow a proper gadget light ouch on the cost though..............
> 
> Hope it lives up to the expense,looks a nice light:thumbsup:
> 
> Look forward to the pics............or should that be videos :laughing:



Thanks, *ven*.

I managed to get it at 40% off when they had it on sale.

Don't have high expectations on it. I like gadgets though. Will share more when I get it.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Thanks, *ven*.
> 
> I managed to get it at 40% off when they had it on sale.
> 
> Don't have high expectations on it. I like gadgets though. Will share more when I get it.



Great,thanks Jon,look forward to that,i like my gadgets too


----------



## Zvi

Still en route:
YEZL Y3 Type
ThruNite TN30(arrived as I was typing  )
Eiger
Eiger Ultgra X
Mountain Electronics modded SRK Style "Securitying"
ThruNite Universal MCC-4 Charger
Bunch of rechargeables.

Received this week:
4sevens Atom LR2 and Preon 0, very nice.
Sunwayman M11R U3 Sirius
Nitecore MH2C - 800

Catching up for last few years


----------



## MBentz

I've been wanting to upgrade from my Sysmax Intellicharger i4 for some time now, so I just snagged an Efest LUC V4 on Amazon.


----------



## kbuzbee

Fenix PD22G2. Should be a great EDC. Doesn't ship until Friday though.







Ken


----------



## Fenix_Rising

Incoming! My Olight S10-L2 Baton is on its way! Along with two Nitecore RCR-123A batteries.


----------



## mhpreston

Leatherman Charge TTi arrived today. Very nice so far!


----------



## GTRmiami

Zebralight SC600 MKII L2. Will be my most expensive light.


----------



## sampson2269

GTRmiami said:


> Zebralight SC600 MKII L2. Will be my most expensive light.



Excellent choice, you'll love it.


----------



## callmaster

Well, not lights exactly, but I have some 7093 and 60926 filters for a face mask incoming!


----------



## MBentz

Was looking for a smallish 1x18650 light for EDC when I have bigger pockets, so I bought a Nitecore P12. 

Second gen SureFire M3 is on the way as well.


----------



## Issue

XsearcherVN is incomming! Hopefully next week, will be a fun new toy to play around with! My first pure thrower.


----------



## Hot Brass

I also have a XSearcherVN on it's way! Hope someone can post some beamshots,before I get mine?! Thanks,HB


----------



## kisportolt

streamlight pro-tac 1L and sunwayman v11r will be here tomorrow

the AA extension for the v11r should be here in a week or so


----------



## AbbyY

4 ZLs are coming today: SC600w MKII L2, H600w MK II, H600Fw MKII and H602w.


----------



## ven

D25a ti , ThruNite t10s and a DQG tiny Ti 10180 xp-g2 r5 in 4c neutral white,couple of extra 10180 cells and a carry case/extension for charging the small cells.Already got the cotton pickers USB charger the other day for the changing. Will use the case/extension as just a case

Still waiting for my 4x KeepPower 18650 cells
Carry pouch for the tk61vn
In process of looking for 2 decent D LSD cells for the tk50 and charger.......
Got 2x Energizer cells other day and a crap charger,have to work out mah for time,no stopping charging or led change to green(so without checking with MM i wont know what the V are of the D cells.........not impressed so may nip maplins if i get time..........


----------



## kelmo

Wildcat V3!


----------



## ven

*EAGLE EYE X2 CREE XM-L T6 U2-3C EDC*


My first 3c light,similar to convoy brand(probably same tbh with different name) but just out...........

For $18 ish i could not resist,might appeal to chris and poppy


----------



## MBentz

SureFire M6. Pretty excited to finally have the mac daddy of incandescent lights.


----------



## Raven18

5x Sipik SK68s (co-workers need some inexpensive flashlights)
A X10vn
Just received batteries (eneloops, 16350, 14500) more on the way (cr123s from BS, 26650s, 18650s) 

Should order a better charger, hmmm.


----------



## wedlpine

Thrunite T10Svn
Stanley FatMaxvn


----------



## Boatload

Just two edc lights for work. L3 illumination l10 nichia and l08 nichia in orange. Odd color so I hopefully won't lose them in the bilge of a boat.


----------



## kevleee1

4Sevens Quark QP2L-X head with burst mode, and 2 deep carry pocket clips, and 1 pro tail. Now I can lego together 3 quark flashlights.


----------



## jonwkng

Sunwayman F20C in the mail. Courtesy of Sunwayman. Thanks for the amazing giveaways on CPFMP! :thanks:


----------



## AbbyY

Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 and Zebralight H52w


----------



## orygunmike

*4Sevens Quark Tactical QT2A-X Gen2 on the way....*

along with a Quark A Series Body when I want a smaller profile light ... and a 'Deep Carry Pocket Clip" that places more of the light in my pocket....


----------



## Fireclaw18

*Re: 4Sevens Quark Tactical QT2A-X Gen2 on the way....*

*MXDL SA-811* from DealExtreme - this is the smallest 18650 zoomie I could find. When it arrives I plan to replace the driver with a modified Nanjg 105c with Comfychair's FET mod, and the emitter with a dedomed XP-G2. I'll run the light on a Panasonic 20r INR cell. I figure it should pull around 4.5 amps. I might also attempt to modify the body or switch to make it shorter.
*
Zebralight SC62d *- I like Zebralights. Held off on this one for awhile due to the low lumen output, but finally gave in and bought one.


----------



## MBentz

*Re: 4Sevens Quark Tactical QT2A-X Gen2 on the way....*

I have issues.

Just snagged up another SureFire M6 before my first one was delivered. Of course, if UPS hadn't screwed up it'd already be here.


----------



## Ishango

I've ordered a new 10180 battery (as spare) and 10180 charger (the old one broke somehow) from Veleno Designs (Steve Ku) so I can get my Quantum DD back in working order.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

FENIX PD 35
850 Lumens Baby!


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I love my PD22, compact, 4 brightness levels + strobe... a great light all around. 
You will love it!



kbuzbee said:


> Fenix PD22G2. Should be a great EDC. Doesn't ship until Friday though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


----------



## Jash

Quark QTA should be here any day now. I'm finding Quarks more versatile than Fenix lights in the same class. Better and more output/UI options. 

They're not quite as well made as Fenix (thread quality needs attention), but when on sale they're good value.

This will be my eighth Quark and my first 1AA Tactical. I hope it doesn't have a green tint like the QT2A-X does. I can live with it, but if it's like the QT2L I'll be wrapped. It has a beautiful pinkish tint that's easy on the eyes.


----------



## jonwkng

Tain Nova Ti 16340
Tain Nova TixDa 16340


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Tain Nova Ti 16340
> Tain Nova TixDa 16340



I had to do a search..................WOW beautiful lights,congrats on those beauties:twothumbs
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382627-FS-Nova-Ti-16340-amp-Nova-TixDa-16340

Its in my saved for when i win the lotto :laughing:


----------



## Stockhouse13

A second Torchlab 1500 lumen H3 LMH 4000K XP-G2 (for a 6p) drop in and a bored A19 Extender for my 9P....


----------



## Ishango

So I ordered the Sunwayman D20A yet again. Last time the shop I bought it from had delivery problems and I decided to change my order to a D40A. Still liking the design of the D20A I now ordered it from GG and hope it arrives as soon as possible


----------



## Lord Muzzy

Skyray King 4x XM-L U2 (to put me on until I can afford a Nitecore TM26) and an Olight R40 Seeker.

I've been after a 26650 EDC for a while and this looks a beast! No real reviews on it yet so I'm just going to have to trust Olights good reputation, I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## DollarIn

Some XM-L u2 modules on the way.


----------



## wedlpine

Jetbeam BA10


----------



## magellan

5 Novatac 120Ps
2 double grooved titanium customs, natural finish, from PhotonFanatic
2 double grooved titanium customs, black finish, from PhotonFanatic
1 LunaSol 20 custom from James
2 C Paks for PD or LS20 from McGizmo
1 Helix zi custom from Veleno Designs (on order)
3 custom 1xD Maglites from vesture_of_blood (in process)
2 JetBeam TCR10 Ti limited editions
1 SKYRC battery charger/analyzer

I'm going to be living on Top Ramen for the next month!


----------



## Goredoth

I just made quite a big order and I'm pretty excited, but it's not all for me haha.

Two Xtar VP2 chargers
Two Fenix PD35's
Fenix TK75
Fenix TK61
Streamlight "The Siege" Lantern
Xtar B20-U3
Almost 20 rechargeable cells mainly 18650's


----------



## ven

Goredoth said:


> I just made quite a big order and I'm pretty excited, but it's not all for me haha.
> 
> Two Xtar VP2 chargers
> Two Fenix PD35's
> Fenix TK75
> Fenix TK61
> Streamlight "The Siege" Lantern
> Xtar B20-U3
> Almost 20 rechargeable cells mainly 18650's



:thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs

WOW proper order there:thumbsup: excellent choices:twothumbs


----------



## Goredoth

Hahaha, Thanks Ven. I did order it all and it is coming to my house but unfortunately I won't get to keep it all! Just saving on shipping by grabbing a few things for mates as well.

One VP2 to a mate who is also getting some of those cells, a PD35 and the TK61 (He has the TK70 and I told him what you said about getting a thrower and that I planned to get one down the line and he went for it! Thanks again for that)
Then a few more of the cells to another mate plus the Xtar B20-U3.. But then everything else is all mine! Can't wait to come home to this delivery! haha.


----------



## rpm00

My first HDS: Rotary 250!!


----------



## caddylover

MM15vn!


----------



## AbbyY

The new Olight ST25 Baton


----------



## jonwkng

Dan Slone's CopperHead. Again. 

This time with the following options to join my other N219 one:-

HD Bezel, Optic-FOV 60, XM-L2 (5000K), KD 3040mA with 5mA low, 18650 size, Clip, Shrouded Forward Clicky, LMH, N Memory

A great and affordable custom light. Highly customizable. Great for EDC. Highly recommended. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

t10s /d25a/DQG/ and a holder/spacer as well as 2 spare 10180 cells...........how small are they


----------



## wedlpine

Jetbeam BA10
Jetbeam PA40


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Just got a ET D25C Ti XM-L2 U2 yesterday and I'm figuring out how I want the modes to be.

Nice bright light, even on a tired primary and it runs nicely on an AW IMR 16340.

Chris


----------



## ven

ChrisGarrett said:


> Just got a ET D25C Ti XM-L2 U2 yesterday and I'm figuring out how I want the modes to be.
> 
> Nice bright light, even on a tired primary and it runs nicely on an AW IMR 16340.
> 
> Chris



Congrats Chris,its a fantastic light,thats why i went for a d25a too as i like it that much

My babies



d25cvn de dome on right


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Hi Ven,

It's a nice light. Compared to my M11R, it's about .119" narrower in diameter and that probably holds true for my V11R. It's a little shorter than the V11R and the same length as the M11R.

My V11R has the XM-L U2, while the D25C Ti has the XM-L2 U2, but both beams are roughly the same.

The blinkies coming after the two sets of low/medium/high are a bit off-putting, but I can live with them, as mostly it's an issue of 7 blinkies lining up all in a row and not that I have blinkies, which I actually like in a light.

All in all, since I like smaller pocket lights, I will happily enjoy the Ti D25C!

Chris


----------



## sabasarge

New guy (or more exactly, new poster ), and I just ordered the following from FourSevens.......
Quark Tactical QT2L Gen2 
Quark Tactical QT2A-X Gen2

I'm not generally into lights that require programming, but thought I'd give these a go. Any comments from those with experience with these would be appreciated.
Hmmm, probably should've asked that before pulling the trigger on these.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Goredoth said:


> I just made quite a big order and I'm pretty excited, but it's not all for me haha.
> 
> Two Xtar VP2 chargers
> Two Fenix PD35's
> Fenix TK75
> Fenix TK61
> Streamlight "The Siege" Lantern
> Xtar B20-U3
> Almost 20 rechargeable cells mainly 18650's



Can I be your friend?

I got in early on the recalled VP2, but used it for a couple of weeks before sending it back and it's a nice charger. Very flexible and you should be happy with the revamped units.

Unfortunately, I just received their small USB MP1S single bay charger and it won't charge a cell above 4.04-4.08v, so that's a bummer. 

They'll ship me a NiteCore i4 v2 for $15 and let me keep the MP1S, so I may go that route and see what I see. I'm not a big fan of 'all-in-wonder' chargers, but what the hell...you only live once, right?

Chris


----------



## kbuzbee

sabasarge said:


> Hmmm, probably should've asked that before pulling the trigger on these.



Where's the fun in that? 

D25C Nichia 219 should be here soon.

I don't think I'm much on programming modes either, but we'll see.

Ken


----------



## ven

2 D/C to AA adapters from banggood for charging D cells(for tk50) which fit in the AA charger slot works out a lot cheaper than buying another charger anyway and the crap effort i have is useless at best..........

Noticed they are selling actual adapters to use AA cells in D cases too,for single and double,however will stick with my D nimh for now


----------



## 300WSM

Well, not as much coming as I would like but I have these in the mail: a Nitecore MT21A, Convoy S2 and M2 flashlights both with the XML U2 1B as well as a Nitecore Intellicharger four bay charger. More to come!


----------



## caddylover

Tiablo A9 throw king and a Jetbeam M1XM


----------



## 300WSM

Convoy M1 (you really called that one, Ven!)


----------



## ven

:laughing: 

I wish i had an m1 coming,i just have cell adapters for charging,about as dull as it gets.............for now


----------



## 300WSM

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I wish i had an m1 coming,i just have cell adapters for charging,about as dull as it gets.............for now



Ven, I know, it would be nice for you to have more coming but you must be a prophet! This is what you wrote to me on another thread that I started titled "M1 or M2 Convoy?" under the Budget Lights heading. You posted this on 03/30 in which you said: 

"Welcome,sure a little later down the line you will get another convoy anyway :laughing: "

Sure enough, seven days later (depending on your position to the Prime Meridian or GMT) and here I am ordering another Convoy light. This one is to keep in my wife's car. Boy is this addictive! In a good way!


----------



## ven

Yes :laughing: the one thing about convoy apart from quality,value,is the variety in tints available so i will say again this wont be your last too :laughing:

As you will want an m1 too for yourself,the wife may want an m2 :laughing:

Look at the roche brand also,some nice lights,i really like my f8 but a few different models again to choose from:twothumbs



Next to the m2




I hope i may not have spent more of your money............


----------



## jayke

ZLH600Fw Mk 2 H600Fw Mk II 
L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 High Cri 
JetBeam RRT01 XM-L2 (2nd one)
Olight S10 Neutral 

Plus every color filter for my 34mm & 40mm lights


----------



## 300WSM

ven said:


> Yes :laughing: the one thing about convoy apart from quality,value,is the variety in tints available so i will say again this wont be your last too :laughing:
> 
> As you will want an m1 too for yourself,the wife may want an m2 :laughing:
> 
> Look at the roche brand also,some nice lights,i really like my f8 but a few different models again to choose from:twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i may not have spent more of your money............



Well, not yet! Just got my Nitecore MT21A. Slid two AAs in and compared it to my XML2 equipped EagleTac D25A2 and wow! The Nitecore blew away the EagleTac in a beam about a third the size of the XML2. Splashed light on a tree 200 yards away! This is like a spotlight in your shirt pocket but the beam is very small. I get my Convoys next week... can I wait a little while to try the warmer LEDs that you are tempting me with, Ven? Or do I try just one more, hmmmm. Stay tuned!


----------



## RBWNY

Just won an eBay auction yesterday for the new Olight ST25 Baton. AA w/500 lumens! Not sure if it has the magnetic tailcap like the other baton's. It's coming from Hong Kong :mecry:So I hope it doesn't take TOO long. Couldn't pass up the great price!!


----------



## Sea Urchin

a Fenix tk15, 18650 batteries and a Xtar SP2 charger expecting delivery in the next 2 days


----------



## dwdart

Fenix PD35 should be in my hands on Monday!!! 
Come on USPS!

David


----------



## jonwkng

Lights in transit...
Shipping notifications received for:-
1. *NRA Blue* Custom Cerakoted NC18-B Blue Label Alpha
2. TnC Brass Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 V1 Dragon Body
3. ElZetta 2 Cell Custom Bored Host from Oveready


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Lights in transit...
> Shipping notifications received for:-
> 1. *NRA Blue* Custom Cerakoted NC18-B Blue Label Alpha
> 2. TnC Brass Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 V1 Dragon Body
> 3. ElZetta 2 Cell Custom Bored Host from Oveready



Along with vinhs mail box,you must have one of the most interesting and fullest ever! :laughing: so many awesome/beautiful lights,fantastic!!!

I want your mail box:mecry: i want! i want!:mecry:.............without the bills though :laughing:

:twothumbs


----------



## wedlpine

Zebralight SC51Fw
Nitecore SENS AA


----------



## yearnslow

A HDS EDC R1B 200.......


----------



## AbbyY

Armytek Wizard Pro 90CRI


----------



## jonwkng

Malkoff V5 HCRI Wildcat + MD4 body.


----------



## Zorzi

1 charger La Crosse BC-700
1 charger Nitecore I2
8 AA Eneloops
2 18650 Trustfire
2 14500 Trustfire
LED Lenser P7 (probably fake, as I later knew from some threads, as it is too cheap)
A bunch of sipik Sk-68 clones
Some UltraFire or unbranded 18650 lights
BlackCat HM-01
Tank007 Tk-701

All from ebay or dx


----------



## kj2

I kinda pre-ordered the Sunwayman F40A and the ArmyTek Predator Green led. 
The size and features on the F40A are nice, and the Predator Green led is more for fun  and I wonder if it could work as personal defense light.


----------



## ven

Congrats kj2,that f40a is very tempting,looks a great light.

Few things,eventually got my cells ordered ages ago so got 4x3100 KeepPower cells,2x14500 KeepPower cells.Couple of extra spare 10180 cells. Eagle Eye single 18650 in grey with 3c tint,DQG brass on way and a tn35vn thanks to vinh.Bag/case in digital camo for tk75vn(same as i have for tk61vn)


----------



## UnderPar

Panasonic 18650B
KeepPower 16650


----------



## ven

4x18650 keeppowers arrived,2x14500 keeppowers arrived,2x16540 keeppowers on way,tn35vn on way,bag/carry for tk75 on way.


----------



## Tmack

Mm15vn 
S200c2vn 
C20cvn 
V25cvn 

Parts
Convoy m1 & c8 hosts
Qlite & fet driver, 
18650's 20r 
Tons of parts, gaskets, oring, wire, silicone lube, 

Three 9mm 445nm diodes
Two x drives 
2 maglite hosts,
16x pioneer 405nm diode and driver.


----------



## ven

Tmack

Yes i have an MM15vn de-dome too but not posted yet so strictly speaking "almost in the mail" :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Vinh said their on the way to him........ 
So it technically is in the mail


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Vinh said their on the way to him........
> So it technically is in the mail




:laughing: yeh true.............if vinh had posted it:nana:

I cant wait tbh,just sorted some keeppower IMR 30a out ,2100mah(sony) tried for some vtc5 but spoke to an importer just before and said he does not think this year he will get them as all big distributors have bought them out,mentioned something about leaking too........not sure though on that.As i top them off,makes no odds if 2100 or 2600 tbh,not as if can run on turbo for a long time........


----------



## Tmack

Vinh did post it.


----------



## arekm

SingFire SF-501B (had to be red one and there is no big choice among red flashlights ;-)


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Vinh did post it.




Not here though


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Soon as my paycheck hits..a Malkoff M61L will be arriving.

(Update..stupid sales..I couldn't resist-on sale for $48 shipped..normally $68.)


----------



## jonwkng

Coleman CPX6 Millenia Lantern


----------



## kj75

Fenix E35UE


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Fenix E35UE



Nice


----------



## coltchris

Subwayman D40A.


----------



## Tmack

Is that the footlong? Haha


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Is that the footlong? Haha




South west tint please :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Extra pepper jack current, and hold the domes.


----------



## mumbleman

Sunwayman D40A my first real torch.


----------



## kj2

mumbleman said:


> Sunwayman D40A my first real torch.



Good choice


----------



## ven

sunwayman v11r mirage with AA extension thanks to the boss and 4x KeepPower 30A 2100mah cells for mm15vn


----------



## Samlittle

2 of these for *$ 3.19 each*  - and free shipping!

*Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Light Lamp*



7W 300LM Mini CREE LED Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp ( Head of the flashlight can be pulled out to focus the beam)
Super mini size, bright, blinding effect
Skid-proof design & waterproof design.
Output bright can come to 300 lumens (MAX). This mini flashlight can use AA size Alkaline, NiMH, and lithium 14500 batteries.

Ordered them yesterday and I should expect to receive them on or around June 2. Guess they are coming on a boat directly from China :thinking:

I just had to see what $ 3.19 gets you for a 300 lumen flashlight. At least they'll be skid proof :twothumbs.


----------



## MR.355

Got a few things on route... mostly cheapies but still good fun 

Sunwayman D40A
Streamlight Stylus Pro C4
Shiningbeam S-Mini XPG
Convoy C8 II
Trustfire X8
Ultrafire C20
Ultrafire WF-501B
Eagletac 3100mah 18650's x 4

Gotta love packages, its like Christmas!


----------



## Tmack

My day feels empty if I have no packages. I usually get at least one a day. Lol


----------



## dr. Chernobyl

I ordered Prometheus Beta-QR, 2 eneloop XXs and eneloop usb charger with 2 AA eneloops


----------



## Uncaged

UltraFire CREE Q5 350LM Mini LED Flashlight


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 with unprotected Panasonic 18650B and a modded SupBeam L25A with 18500 batteries.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> My day feels empty if I have no packages. I usually get at least one a day. Lol




:laughing:

I guess i may have 1 or 10 at work........off till Thu as kiddy sitting :laughing:

I can just see the security guys face/s

"mark your dodgy Chinese packages are here" "more torches then" are the usual quotes for cells etc :laughing:


----------



## RGB_LED

1 x Sportac Triple Nichia P60 for SF
2 x Sportac XM-L2 T6 P60 for SF

I have a few SF hosts just waiting for some dropins!


----------



## david57strat

My newest purchase has been a SolarForce L2N, with stainless bezel, and a Customlites XM-L U2 3B 3-mode drop-in. Love it!


----------



## Seattle Sparky

My first Eagletac, neutral d25c ti


----------



## MR.355

MR.355 said:


> Got a few things on route... mostly cheapies but still good fun
> 
> Sunwayman D40A
> Streamlight Stylus Pro C4
> Shiningbeam S-Mini XPG
> Convoy C8 II
> Trustfire X8
> Ultrafire C20
> Ultrafire WF-501B
> Eagletac 3100mah 18650's x 4
> 
> Gotta love packages, its like Christmas!


 
Well some of the lights came, thought I might share this pic... had a little chuckle! :laughing:




Click to view full size!


----------



## shakeym14

Well I have a Nitcore Chameleon C16 plus a FENIX TK76 Cree XML2...
Just biding my time till they arrive.


----------



## Tmack

Jetbeam TCR10VN polished up to shine by vinh. 

ESEE 5 with midnight tiger custom handle. 
ESEE isula II with matching custom handle.


----------



## jtw473

Just discovered this site a week ago and now have a tm26 and a TN32 on the way!


----------



## ven

Received some bits and bobs,some ordered a while back,some been waiting a week at work
Another bag,already have one for the tk61vn,another for the tk75vn now



Off vinh








and 4x 2100 imr KeepPower cells




Free cell to try........dont know if good or not,been told good




Tmack container




Few smaller lights ordered a bit back and v11r of the misses yet to come along with mm15vn


----------



## Tmack

Loving the camo cases. 
I'll have to check out my local military supply store. 

Tmack container. Lol. I have 3 on me now.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Loving the camo cases.
> I'll have to check out my local military supply store.
> 
> Tmack container. Lol. I have 3 on me now.



Its named after you,its my little Tmack conTainer but it wont fit very good with 16340,fits in body as perfect as possible,lid wont though so may have to remove plastic inside........


----------



## Tmack

Huh. Obviously different from my authentic Tmack containers. 
Mine fit from 16340-18350.

No plastic. 

Be careful nothing makes connection or you'll be shorting the cell. The indentation on the lid keeps mine free.

I might squirt a bit if glue in the bottom just to be safe.


----------



## dml24

I already recieved a Fenix E12. My quest for a good single AA battery light is completed!

Very good light, three useful modes, easy to use UI, tailstands and well made.


----------



## ven

I must have the Tmackfire version




16340 snug as a bug.....




Removed the plastic



Just used top and removed walls



But walls too thick on lid,:shakeheadso will take some off in work tomorrow for a last ditch ...........:laughing:

Other than having a fake its a nice conTainer:shakehead


----------



## Tmack

Well if it's too much trouble, shoot me a pm. I have a couple spares.


----------



## MR.355

Just picked up some second hand lights, looking forward to them coming!

Nitecore P25
Klarus ST11
Niteye MSA10
Olight i1 SS
Olight i3s
Olight S10

:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Shipping notice for the mm15vn s1 dome on engraved
3 more keeppower IMR2100 cells,these will feed my tn35vn and the 4 i have the mm15vn
xtar sp1- well i charge a cell for my VV mod daily topping it off,the option of 2A charge is great,also the low 500ma is good enough for my smaller cells 10180 and 10440 with spacers for the 10180 its better than 750ma off the i4 anyway and that was ok in testing...


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Solarforce L2D along with a 3-mode XM-L2 drop-in with memory. I think I might like the side switch (doesn't seem to be prone to accidental activation) and I love the design of this body. I also ordered the 3-mode, since my only other P60 drop-in is a 5-mode XM-L2 drop-in and I don't like it too much (too many modes without memory).


----------



## lightmyfire13

C20cvn .......


----------



## kwik9

Another Thrunite Archer 1a (my third, I love this little light! ) and a couple of 14500 cells.


----------



## Tmack

lightmyfire13 said:


> C20cvn .......



 me and you buddy! 

I have the xml2 pdt version. You?


----------



## lightmyfire13

PDT 1300 lumen 2 mode I like wee 18650 torches.....especially if they end in Vn


----------



## Tmack

So we're currently the only two with them. Lol 

I chose the same option. 1300lm. 

And I think it's one of the smallest 18650 lights you can get. 

I use 20r cells, and purposefully tried to run it dead. After a few hours of on and off, running it till hot, I gave up lol. Lasts forever. And that's on 2000mah cells. I can't imagine 3400mah. 
My favorite EDC by far right now.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Cool got some 20rs plus xtar 3400mah(panasonic I know) does it step down. ..


----------



## Spearfish67

Hopefully, maybe, quite possibly, either a Lumapower LM31 or a Terralux Pro-1. Want something a wee bit stronger than my Microstream in an AA light.


----------



## Stockhouse13

A M61NL and L2N host.


----------



## RetroTechie

Just ordered a Maha Powerex MH-C9000 charger, to retire my trusty old GP PowerBank Travel. That one is used often enough, has served me well but has its shortcomings. So I figured it was time for something better, with analyzing functions. Hoping to use it for quite a while, I think it'll be worth the extra $$ vs. cheaper alternatives.

Also threw in a 14500 (my first Li-ion _in this size_). But advanced user here so both will land in a 'warm nest'.


----------



## pyro1son

Sportac Triple Nichia!!!!


----------



## ven

Few bits n bobs
sp1 charger as a lot of the time i charge a cell a day so handy,also option of 3.8v cells (4.35) if i decide that route to try.......
Couple of cheap lights,the AA DOA so emailed and take from there..............1st light i have ever had DOA the sco1 ,little flicker at led and tried eneloop,duracell nothing any more......... The sc03 is a 123 light,tried it on 16340 and great.Both lights are solarstorm so budget,but i like the way you can adj the low setting so insted of low/high could have a medium/high instead for example.3 more IMR2100 cells,these for tn35vn,my other 4 for the mm15vn and a free sanyo 2600 unprotected cell in with them








The lights are nice,not bad for money and once i get a working sc01 it will be a work light,sc03 a truck light on a 123 cell for long life.
Clips are crap........straight to the point,other than that they are a nice budget option imo,the sc03 would be an ideal budget edc




sc03 next to the d25cvn for a size comparison







Will try the sp1 out later


----------



## jonwkng

Malkoff M60 XRE (cool)
Malkoff M60F (flood)
TorchLAB H3 L/M/H Triple XP-E (cool)


----------



## Tmack

Esee junglas, with g10 scales. 
&
4-5 "vn's" as usual


----------



## Red Bird

A Terralux AA Mini Maglite Extreme LED Upgrade Kit. 
This is a sentimental purchase to upgrade an AA Maglite that was in my laptop bag as an EDC for years and years, wherever I toted the bag. With the purchase of several newer lights this year it was stored away on a shelf. If the upgrade works as I hope, somewhere in the 80-100 lumen range, I will have a satisfactory light for in-house or store-in-the-car use.


----------



## RetroTechie

Those SolarStorms look like Olight knock-offs to me... which one was first?


----------



## nixhaus

Just picked up another LensLight this one to be used daily as my dog walking light....I know I'm stretching it thin on my justification, but I wanted a new LL.


----------



## YBCold

a lot of light bulbs for my 2AA and 2AAA mini mags. and a purple 2AAA mini mag incandescent


----------



## LanWolf

I got a Solarforce L2N grey on its way from the far east, together with a alxm2 p60 dropin form intl-outdoor.com
And some extra Lego for the l2n, smooth ss bezel, l2-b1, bought here locally.

still looking for (dark)blue o-ring and clicky cap for it...


Allready thinking on a black l2p with l2t head and l2-s8 tail...


----------



## kj75

Klarus RS11 (930 lumen)
Should arrive next week


----------



## ven

trit!!!!! orange flavour for the still in mail dqg fairy.........


----------



## Tmack

Are you drilling the slot yourself?


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Are you drilling the slot yourself?



No already done Tmack,have the option when ordering the DQG ,trit slot was equivalent to around $4 on top of a very good deal at banggood.........been a few week now :-/


----------



## Tmack

Oh very cool. I've always been interested in throwing some trit in myself. I don't have the precision tools though


----------



## dano

Night Reaper Systems Estrela...

A few 18650's....

SL Scorpion HL....


----------



## Nightflash

Very excited with my next arrivals: Zebralight SC52w and Nitecore SRT5 chosen from CPF-forum recommendations/ reviews to add to the collection


----------



## jonwkng

After many emails to-and-fro discussing about how hard TiN is... It is ready!

A special TiN coated SPY 007 (XM-L2) from Dave of CoolFall.

THANK YOU, DAVE ! :bow::bow::bow:





(Pre-assembly photo courtesy of Dave)


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> After many emails to-and-fro discussing about how hard TiN is... It is ready!
> 
> A special TiN coated SPY 007 (XM-L2) from Dave of CoolFall.
> 
> THANK YOU, DAVE ! :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pre-assembly photo courtesy of Dave)




Oh WOW thats amazing jon,your taste in lights,quality,choice is 2nd to none..............
Now the big Q ??? Will it be used or shelf queen?

Congrats on a work of art in many ways


----------



## ven

Received my v11r today of the boss


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Oh WOW thats amazing jon,your taste in lights,quality,choice is 2nd to none..............
> Now the big Q ??? Will it be used or shelf queen?
> 
> Congrats on a work of art in many ways



Thanks, *ven*!

You have a nice V11R Mirage there. Great little light!

Of course it will be used. That's why I bought it. Looks aside, don't let the lustre deceive you. Titanium Nitride is used to coat drill bits... As Dave puts it... It is very hard and very resistant to scratching. It was all the rage a few years ago...

A long time ago, there was a 24K Gold spy, but it is a less than ideal solution for EDC. And that's why I approached Dave with a request for a TiN coated SPY. Luck would have it, that he had one sitting in his drawer all these years (How amazing is that?)

I don't keep my lights on shelves.  Life is too short not to enjoy the lights that we have. :candle:


----------



## Random Dan

I currently have a Foursevens QTLC on its way from Goinggear (actually arrived last Monday, but they sent me a QPLC in stead, which is now going back). I also have an order from IS with a Malkoff M61L HCRI2 and two Keeppower 16650s for my Surefire Fury. I'm very excited .


----------



## kj2

Review-sample picked-up today


----------



## ven

Thank you

Full respect jon:bow: totally agree life is too short,but even I struggle for time/light use how the ????? do you do it :laughing:

So many beautiful lights to choose from..........


----------



## Shiftyk5

I have D40avn PDT on the way from vihn, should be here Saturday or maybe Monday! I can't wait for it to show up, got my C9000 last week and have been breaking in a couple news sets of eneloops and Duracells.


----------



## LanWolf

A few days ago i wrote ......


> Allready thinking on a black l2p with l2t head and l2-s8 tail...



Welll it is in the mail, only not the l2-s8 tail unfortunately but with the l2-s12 .. 

And also got a solarforce A001 head incoming


----------



## Tmack

Just got shipping confirmation on my quad panel solar-powered charger from cottonpickers with close to every bell and whistle available.


----------



## blah9

That looks amazing! I'm going to have to pick up one of those as well. I might not get one that powerful though. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Tmack

Chargers lithium ion, nimh, cell phones, anything usb, laptop, and I even have an adapter to charge my car battery. 
Great investment.


----------



## blah9

Yeah, the more I think about it the more I want the big one haha. It seems like things always go that way, don't they?


----------



## Tmack

I always regret when I don't spend a little more for the best. I figured why not. Charges more, faster, and really wasn't too much more. 
The three panel is $30 less. Imo it's definitely more beneficial to spring for the quad. In an emergency, batteries are no problem. Phone, lights, would be great to have an unlimited supply of energy for.


----------



## ven

Some top up fuel and another free 18650 cell




mm15vn came today


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> mm15vn came today


This light is still on my 'wanna-buy-list'


----------



## Tmack

I haven't put mine away since it came. The batteries are in it or charging. Way more useful than many of my lights.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> This light is still on my 'wanna-buy-list'




You will be very impressed for a light so small it is astonishing............


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> You will be very impressed for a light so small it is astonishing............



Told my local flashlight dealer about Niwalker. They would look into it


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Told my local flashlight dealer about Niwalker. They would look into it




:thumbsup: tell your not quite local vinhdealer ,probably work out cheaper too and it will be vinhdomized


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> Told my local flashlight dealer about Niwalker. They would look into it



KJ2, which one? I'll go nag them too


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> KJ2, which one? I'll go nag them too



Knivesand freaking cool tools


----------



## wildcatmo

Olight S10


----------



## Tmack

Come on x60vn!


----------



## orvis5585

Surefire E1d defender comes tomorrow.


----------



## JohnSmith

Surefire E1D Led Defender from 17th St. Photo. I've got an affinity for single cell, Surefire E-series lights. I didn't buy the revised Surefire Backup (the EB1 series) due to the ski slope output curve, but Robin's runtime charts showed a little bit flatter output from the E1D so I'm bringing this in to probably replace my first gen E1B Backup.


----------



## Tmack

My quad panel solar kit will be here today! I'm unexpectedly excited. 
Really wanted to have one for emergencies. We rely on batteries so much, I would think everyone would have at least a small one.


----------



## pageyjim

Ordered the MM15 today along with 4 batteries from Going Gear. Also ordered a cr123 focusing blue laser from Ebay.


----------



## Tmack

Check out 
"Tmack customs "
In the laser section if you're a laser fan. 

Hopefully you get a good one from eBay.


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> Check out
> "Tmack customs "
> In the laser section if you're a laser fan.
> 
> Hopefully you get a good one from eBay.



Yeah I just came across your thread a couple days ago. This is my first one, I know it's going to be like my first flashlight that got me hooked, a Led Lenser P7. My first knife that got me hooked, the Kershaw Leek. Lol and now lasers.


----------



## Tmack

Well not to be a bummer, but you use be very careful with eBay lasers. And it's very strange that it uses that type of cells. But I have gotten cheap little greens from eBay that were OK. So maybe you'll get a winner  

Is it blue 445nm? 
Or violet 405nm?


----------



## lefteye219

I have a Ti Zippo and a Trit Button for my Tri-V2 coming in mail


----------



## ven

Pics mr Tmack please of your charger,sounds like a great idea and david is in the UK so for once i can get stuff quicker than you...........well apart from this charger :nana: :laughing:

Fenix e25,just wanted a 2xAA light for work,my excuse,i am sticking with it


----------



## Tmack

I'll be taking pics when I get home.  and David is a great guy. Very helpful when deciding what you need.


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> Well not to be a bummer, but you use be very careful with eBay lasers. And it's very strange that it uses that type of cells. But I have gotten cheap little greens from eBay that were OK. So maybe you'll get a winner
> 
> Is it blue 445nm?
> Or violet 405nm?



Supposedly *405nm 5mw Blue Violet Laser Pointer Beam High Power Adjustable Focus + Charger for 13.59 no shipping.
*
I know at best I am throwing the dice. And put it this way I am not lucky at dice or cards. I would supply the link but I think that goes against site rules. It was an impulse buy and in my mind somehow I was thinking 50mw but oh well. More than likely a "gateway" laser.


----------



## Tmack

Yeah 405nm is violet. But hey, for that price, not bad it you crap out


----------



## kj2

Picked-up the Sunwayman F40A, today


----------



## Tmack

Solar kit arrived. 
I depleted some 18650 in my mm15vn (easy task) 
And topped them off in my i4 in my solar kit. 
Took a little over two hours and they were pretty low. 
This thing is great. 
The power bank I got is amazing too. 
4x18650 3400mah is a hell of a power storage device. 
Couldn't be happier. 
I added the paracord to lash to my pack, so I can charge on the move. 
Even in the shade, this thing has enough power to easily charge my phone, and external cells. 
I HIGHLY recommend getting one from cottonpickers. 
We all are battery dependent, and this could be your friend when no outlet is around. 

A few hours on your vehicle battery, and no jump-start necessary. I rigged up a car battery charging setup with some large alligator clips for such an occasion.


----------



## kbuzbee

Very cool, Tmack! More pictures, please? 

Ken


----------



## Tmack

I'll take some pictures of the panels when I get home. 
Its got so many options. If you have something that needs charging, and cant use this kit, I'd be shocked. Its got an adapter for everything.

Came with a AA/AAA charger usb
And a insanely small lithium ion charger ( about 2" long with magnets and leads)


----------



## ven

Thanks for the info and pic Tmack:twothumbs i may just be tempted for some camping trips in the future


----------



## InspectHerGadget

Just got my MX25L3 yesterday. Awesome light. Used it a lot last night on a long walk.


----------



## masada

Maratac TPF. right angled version of the AA. I haven't seen anyone post anything about it so I'm not sure what to expect...


----------



## ven

Some spare clips ordered 5 weeks ago.............to show size and they are small


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a 140 lumen Executive Clicky from HDS, I love my 120E and really wanted a second. I know waiting time is long, but until now it has been the most solid built flashlight I've held in my hands, so I figured to order one after reading all updates in the HDS thread kindly posted by Dan.


----------



## jonwkng

Just received the shipping notification for a TnC RFL500 26650 Triple XP-G2 Programmable light... And a FREE TnC 18650 Triple XP-G2 Programmable light from Chris.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Just received the shipping notiication for a TnC RFL500 26650 Triple XP-G2 Programmable light... And a FREE TnC 18650 Triple XP-G2 Programmable light from Chris.




Fantastic:twothumbs,i bet your almost as excited as i was receiving my 3 clips.....................:laughing:


----------



## Tmack

X60vn are in Vinh's hands! Nice.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Redilast 17670 on its way from edcplus.com.

(It's going in my Malkoff M61L-equipped Surefire G2.)


----------



## YBCold

ive actually been thinking about selling and sending one of my lights through the mail.


----------



## Satansjester

My first vin light is soon on its way to me, a TK35UEvn.
very excited!


----------



## ven

Satansjester said:


> My first vin light is soon on its way to me, a TK35UEvn.
> very excited!




:rock::twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs congrats ...............the 1st of many


----------



## Satansjester

ven said:


> :rock::twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs congrats ...............the 1st of many



Thanks Ven! Sadly I think you may be right, I'm already wondering about mm15vn or tk35vn as my Xmas present!


----------



## ven

Satansjester said:


> Thanks Ven! Sadly I think you may be right, I'm already wondering about mm15vn or tk35vn as my Xmas present!




:twothumbs but xmas...............come on Fathers Day..............well unless your not a father ,if not get you .......out :laughing:

Tough call out of those,mm15vn if you like flood and WOW factor,tn35vn for a great all round 3500lm power house of useful flood/throw.the tk75vn is a fantastic light too!!!
If i had to pick i would pick ............:laughing:


----------



## Ishango

I don't know what came over me, but I just ordered a Malkoff MDC HA 1AA light from Gene. I had this on my wishlist for a long time already.


----------



## Kaboby

i have a Olight ST25 coming :naughty:


----------



## Tmack

Not a light, but worth the excitement.


----------



## ven

Is a light and not worth the excitement :laughing:






Not bad tbh,nice light in NW and fed on an AA eneloop


----------



## Tmack

Looks great to me  
I like the case too.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Looks great to me
> I like the case too.



Cheers,yes its a nice little clicky,ordered on back of the AAA one i had,just a 3 mode but a good key chain light or edc size.




Came with a yezl(from CN) just arrived same day which is just OK nothing special,eats 10440 so a bright little thing in cool white










NW next to CW yezl


----------



## Tmack

I have yet to get a key chain ligjt. I always have my C20cvn /V11rvn /tcr10vn /tcr2 ////// on my belt, so I haven't been hard pressed. 
I did see a nitecore e10 I liked for $9


----------



## Richwouldnt

I have a different beasty on the way. A BlackShadow Terminator Quad XM-L2 monster from Illumination Supply in San Jose, CA, a CPF member. They have it on sale for May for considerably less than the prices I found quoted from the direct from China web sources. It has been featured in a couple of CPF threads and sounds like a quite good quality light even though it is not a major brand here in the USA. With the handle arrangement it is more like a small lantern setup than a standard flashlight. I wonder how close it comes to delivering the claimed 3500 Lumens. Per the writeups I have seen here I suspect it is a lot closer than most of the Chinese non ANSI Lumens specified products, or I at least hope so. As I have ANSI Lumens rated lights in the 2000 to 3500 Lumens range the comparison should be interesting even with the eyes poor brightness judgement ability.


----------



## Tmack

I've heard good things about the bs terminator. 


My sebenza 21 micarta tanto is out for delivery! 

Also have a quad rail coming for my 12g.






Ignore the site and light.. Oh and stock lol. Pistol grip all the way. 
And I'll certainly have a "vn" on the front end


----------



## wedlpine

Xeno E11 Cube v7 Sandblasted
Xeno S3A
Crelant 7G9 v2
Fenix TK45
Fenix TK35UEvn


----------



## fatcat45

Surefire Px3, great deal from eBay seller


----------



## LanWolf

My Solarforce L2N with 4mode (incl firefly) NW Intl-outdoor drop in came in Yesterday


----------



## electromage

Just got an original SF U2, currently waiting on a Fire-Foxes FF4.


----------



## ven

LanWolf said:


> My Solarforce L2N with 4mode (incl firefly) NW Intl-outdoor drop in came in Yesterday



Fantastic............the light and the pic,i need one of these!!!!


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Fantastic............the light and the pic,i need one of these!!!!



I'm thinking the same thing, ven. Have been for awhile now but just can't pull the trigger for some reason.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, ven. Have been for awhile now but just can't pull the trigger for some reason.




Funny you should say that,i dont know why i have not bought one,i can think of no reason not to!!! Great build,flexible as can be with drop ins,cheap for what you get........why?:thinking: i have them in my watched,been there for months .......why?:thinking: 

Only reason i can think is i have a good few 18650 lights,but i think all enthusiasts should have at least 1 solarforce.

So i will get one soon!!!! hold me to it!!!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

X60vn is out for delivery!


----------



## Tmack

Oh and I got a mount to attach some vinh lights to my new 12g. I don't know what will hurt more


----------



## ven

:twothumbsTmack,i am almost as excited for you as you are :laughing: beast of a light!!!!

Look forward to your pics...........maybe a comedy one on your 12g :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Funny you should say that,i dont know why i have not bought one,i can think of no reason not to!!! Great build,flexible as can be with drop ins,cheap for what you get........why?:thinking: i have them in my watched,been there for months .......why?:thinking:
> 
> Only reason i can think is i have a good few 18650 lights,but i think all enthusiasts should have at least 1 solarforce.
> 
> So i will get one soon!!!! hold me to it!!!!
> 
> :twothumbs


Hi ven,
I have a solarforce L2N in gray. The finger grip notches are a little different, and the light looks nice. I like gray because it is not black 

I also have a solarforce L2M it's black  but it has a two piece body so if you have the right dropin, then you can run it on One, or Two CR123s. Also if you remove one of the sections, and add it to another 18650 solarforce host, it is the proper dimensions for a 2AA light, again, with the right dropin, you can have a pretty flexible light.


----------



## Poppy

Here is an example of one that may work well for the flexibility I mentioned above

Solarforce 320Lms R5 XP-G Cree Led 3 Mode 0.8V-4.2V Bulb (Orange Peel Reflector)
Working Voltage : 0.8V to 4.2v, under the circuit

- Battery configuration :
18650 3.7v x 1pc
CR123A 3.0v or 3.7v x 1 pc

- Runtime :
18650 3.7v
~ 100% brightness – 3.5 hours
~ 40% brightness – 10 hours
~ 10% brightness – 35 hours
CR123A 3.0v or 3.7v
~ 100% brightness – 1.5 hours
~ 40% brightness – 4 hours
~ 10% brightness – 15 hours


----------



## ven

Thank you poppy:bow: as usual your response is above and beyond expectations,all the info one could want........:twothumbs

So you have sold it,is this you getting you own back for me trying to get you to buy a fairy :laughing: because if it is its 1-0 to you:laughing:

I can see one becoming my new edd light.............edd? every day drive light :laughing: so will be kept in truck,just need to research a suitable drop in


Oh and grey all the way i like grey as you,breaks up the black and looks excellent too:twothumbs

Thanks again


----------



## ven

Along lines of this but not sure on 5 mode yet........

bay
281199792718


----------



## LanWolf

Mine is grey, i first thought i received black...  but after holding it next to my eagletac i saw it is indeed grey...
It is very dark gray, i like it al lot. 

I am going to get me a stainles b6 bezel and the stainless clip for it, that ll make it a true gentlemens light...

I totally agree, every flashaholic or even everyone who likes flashlights a little should at least own one solarforce !


----------



## Quoddy

Less than an hour now until the new McGizmo XML2 TerraMule is in my mailbox. Two sets of 18650's are charged and I can hardly wait until dark.


----------



## wedlpine

Thrunite TN35vn


----------



## ven

wedlpine said:


> Thrunite TN35vn



Congrats,awesome light:thumbsup:


----------



## wedlpine

ven said:


> Congrats,awesome light:thumbsup:


Thank you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Trevilux

Finally in my hands, Skilhunt DS15


----------



## ven

wedlpine said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to it.




:thumbsup:

Little tip just in case,i could not fit protected cells,maybe the eagletacs 18650 cells fit as shorter protected.

But my KeepPower 18650 3100mah dont due to mods on the carrier,springs wont compress enough




So i use IMR keeppower cells




PFs would be a good option too at 2900mah.

Just some thoughts just in case,no doubt you will have lots of cells anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## wedlpine

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ven

wedlpine said:


> Thanks for the tip.



Welcome


----------



## rpm00

HDS rotary 250 and HDS exec clicky on their way. Bases on the latest updates expect to have them around the end of June.


----------



## kj75

Fenix ARE-C2 Charger.....Not a light but absolutely needed...


----------



## ven

Xtar vp2 charger.....Not a light but absolutely needed...

:laughing:


----------



## kbuzbee

ven said:


> Xtar vp2 charger.....Not a light but absolutely needed...
> 
> :laughing:



Ive been running mine for a couple weeks now. Absolutely love it. I'm sure you will too. The flexibility this thing offers is terrific.

Ken


----------



## lefteye219

Rick Hinderer XM18 3" slicer flipper :wavespin


----------



## Tmack

Mmmm. Jealousy! 
Got my first sebenza last week. 
Hinderer xm may be next.


----------



## lefteye219

That sebbie is on my list next


----------



## ven

kbuzbee said:


> Ive been running mine for a couple weeks now. Absolutely love it. I'm sure you will too. The flexibility this thing offers is terrific.
> 
> Ken



Thank you Ken,i have been looking forward to this charger but with the recall etc it has delayed my purchase a little.I have the sp1 which is a great little xtar for a single cell,same settings 3.2/3.6/3.8 and 0.5A/1A/2A so useful for mu single cell uses.

Should be ok now,i4 ,wp6,sp1 and soon vp2..............lots of bays.

Shame no vp4 or vp6 .......now that would be superb:twothumbs..............maybe a later date


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Thank you Ken,i have been looking forward to this charger but with the recall etc it has delayed my purchase a little.I have the sp1 which is a great little xtar for a single cell,same settings 3.2/3.6/3.8 and 0.5A/1A/2A so useful for mu single cell uses.
> 
> Should be ok now,i4 ,wp6,sp1 and *soon vp2*..............lots of bays.
> 
> Shame no vp4 or vp6 .......now that would be superb:twothumbs..............maybe a later date



What!? no vp2vn? :nana: Now THAT would be a gotta_have_one!


----------



## kbuzbee

Poppy said:


> What!? no vp2vn? :nana: Now THAT would be a gotta_have_one!



 Oh yeah! Charges up a 3400ma 18650 in 22 seconds and now it holds 6800ma! 

Ken


----------



## gte861s

My latest orders (2) - from 4sevens:
3 x Quark Lanyard (UQE6) = $18.00
2 x Quark A, 2A, & L Series Head 0.9~4.2v (UQA1) = $78.00
2 x AW's R18650 3400mah (AW.18650D) = $62.40
2 x AW's R14500 750mAh (AW14500) = $28.00
1 x Quark Pro QP2A-X Gen2 (QP2A-X-AE) = $78.00
1 x Quark Tactical Tail (UQC2) = $9.00
1 x Quark A Series Body (UQB3) = $20.00

And ZL:
ZLH600 Mk 2 H600 Mk II 18650 XM-L2 Headlamp Cool White
ZLSC600 22 SC600 Mk II L2 18650 XM-L2 Flashlight Cool White


I've been waiting for 2 years for 4Sevens to come out with a XM-L2 head so I could purchase one and make another light from my parts. I decided to finally just use 2 conventional heads when I bought this set of stuff. This will give me 4 lights out what I ordered from them + the parts I already had. Two lights with an AA body, XM-L2 head, single AW14500 and a tactical tail. Two lights with AA2 sized body, 2 AA batteries, conventional head, and a pro tail. Can't wait to try the new SC600...already have 1 ZL H600


----------



## Tmack

Just showed up. Quad rail. 
A man's gotta accessorize  

Light, laser, bells whistles soon to come.


----------



## LanWolf

Today my Solarforce L2P body, L2T head, S12 and S4 switches came in. 
(L2T head and S12 are going to be on a L2M short body tough)


----------



## ven

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Very nice


Have a couple of Thrunites in mail, a T10t and T10 to go with my T10s why............because i am nuts and like the thrunite T10 lights a lot,like the AA factor which is ideal for work use and edc too..........kicks out a nice little punch,well made,good quality/value............hard not to like:thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango

I just saw in the postal tracking that my Malkoff MDC HA 1AA will be delivered tomorrow. In the meantime waiting I ordered the E12. I love the E11, so this should be pretty good too.


----------



## BigBluefish

I've got a couple Jetbeams on the way from the Marketplace: a Jet III M with the neutral tint q3 and a Jet 1 Pro v3 with the cool R2 on the way. Sold my JBs a few years ago and have been missing then.


----------



## ven

Xtar vp2 arrived today,fantastic charger:thumbsup: early impressions are very good,just want a 4 or 6 bay version now


----------



## Tmack

I need a good 8 bay  
Nice ven. I hear great things.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> I need a good 8 bay
> Nice ven. I hear great things.




:laughing: do a gopajti then,he had 4 in a line iirc........awesome :laughing:

So far i have an i4,wp6,sp1 and vp2 so in total 13 bays.............dam thats unlucky,need more (thats not counting around 4x gonnasetyacellsonfire chargers :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notification received for MM15Vn Fiat Lux, TK61Vn Fiat Lux, Eve10Vn Fiat Lux, M2500 Fiat Lux, HL10Vn, S10Vn. 
Thanks Vinh for the 2 free lights! :bow::bow::bow:

Oops... I need to buy a truckload of batteries now...


----------



## Tmack

Don't forget to get the gold plated 18650  
Jk man. 
If we all weren't so impulsive, we could buy them all at once too haha.


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> If we all weren't so impulsive, we could buy them all at once too haha.



It was agonizing spending the last 3 months or so watching the Noah and Throw King threads daily...
Tapping my fingers...
Waiting for the stars to align...
And Vinh to put up a smorgasbord of Fiat Lux lights for sale.
But it was definitely worth the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

I'd say! 
How awesome to have all those fiat lux. 
 good things come to......... Jonwkng haha.


----------



## EyeisMT40

Gee......After seeing what jonwkng has "incoming".....my "light mail" is kinda dim.....
BUT....I'm pumped!!
Fenix TK35UE and 4 Panny 3400mAH NCR18650B button-tops (Sorry, Vinh.....I was too late to grab one your mods....)
Was really shooting for a TK75.....but the extra $$ had to go elsewhere (funny how that happens sometimes.....!!)
For those so celebrating....Enjoy the holiday! Please pause to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice.....
FREEDOM....ISN'T FREE!!


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Shipping notification received for MM15Vn Fiat Lux, TK61Vn Fiat Lux, Eve10Vn Fiat Lux, M2500 Fiat Lux, HL10Vn, S10Vn.
> Thanks Vinh for the 2 free lights! :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> Oops... I need to buy a truckload of batteries now...




WOW i bow down in unworthiness :bow: 

Kid in a toy shop springs to mind.............:laughing:

Now Jon,lets say they all arrive together,which one is going to be the 1st you try out?

Congrats by the way,awesome stuff:twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW i bow down in unworthiness :bow:



Aww, come on, *ven*! You know as much as I do, that there are quite a few... Actually, a long list of guys who already have BOTH the MM15Vn AND the TK61Vn... Months ago.  Just that I have a thing for his Fiat Lux lights.



> Now Jon,lets say they all arrive together,which one is going to be the 1st you try out?



They will arrive together. Knowing Vinh's usual style. So Erm... Eye10Vn in one trouser pocket. S10Vn in the other. HL10Vn on my noggin. Need to fashion a makeshift holster for the TK61Vn - will likely do what Vinh... Just "modify" the K40Vn holster. So, MM15Vn holstered on the right for flood and TK61Vn holsterd on left for throw. That sounds about right. M2500 drop-in will be work-in-progress - will probably test it and leave it aside until its host is done.

Ah yes, prior to this, I do on some occasions go for walks with the K40Vn/TK75Vn KT Fiat Lux and TM36/MVn dual holster combinations at times. With a heavy duty belt to hold it all in place. Oh come one... I'm sure you see joggers putting on those lead weights around their ankes when they run. Lights are more practical and not just dead weight. :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Those hydration Molle bags are awesome for transport. Wouldn't call it a holster.


----------



## ven

:laughing: so true Jon

.............i see visions of you doing a robocop type walk armed to the teeth with lumens :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

The other day I did a little weapon light carry drill lol. I had my 12g 80 shells on two ammo belts, lights, knives ( big ones) lol oh to be my neighbor looking in.


----------



## liam_995

I have a Nitecore EA2 AA little thrower coming any day now.


----------



## ven

I have 2 x Sony VTC5 cells on the way shows at 30A 2600mah,if i like(sure i will) more i shall get:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Well that lasted long ordered another 2 x Sony VTC5 cells:twothumbs

So 4 on way now,may feed my mm15vn on these babies with 500mah more and use my 4x KeepPower 30A 2100 in another light

I just cant resist as i have been waiting for these,and had been told very difficult to get.............:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

2x Eagletac 3400 18650's


----------



## Dave82

I've just ordered an eagletac d25c Ti with 10x eagletac batts in tow. Just over $100 aust dollars. Thought it wasn't too bad with P+H.


----------



## Trevilux

About the Skilhunt DS15 received;

Really a decent EDC, very well regulated for daily use with 14500 batteries or AA NiMH, good quality design and materials, reversible clip, magnet (it is easy to remove it), low voltage alert....:


----------



## kj2

Trevilux said:


> About the Skilhunt DS15 received;


Wow.. that switch really sticks out!


----------



## G.Brooks

Waiting for XTAR VP2 Battery Charger and 2 Panasonic NCR 18650 PF batteries.


----------



## ven

Received my 4 sony vtc5 cells today:twothumbs and 2 free cells:thumbsup:








Just my thrunite t10t,t10 and fenix e25 which i am hoping will be in work tomorrow or at least 1 of:naughty:


----------



## kj75

Is your E25 delayed some weeks Ven?
Or do you order a new one every week?


----------



## ven

kj75 said:


> Is your E25 delayed some weeks Ven?
> Or do you order a new one every week?



:nana: have to keep a log or i may forget :laughing:

Expect it should be with me soon!!! i hope :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Don't you love when you forget something you ordered lol. That's a great surprise.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Don't you love when you forget something you ordered lol. That's a great surprise.



I do,and i seem to do it a lot!! :laughing:


----------



## ven

Well put the codes in off the free cells,both LG ,pink is 3000mah and orange 2800mah...........do for me:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

Does the company you order from always give you free cells?


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Does the company you order from always give you free cells?



Yes!! how is that,great guy he is,UK too so a big bonus.I dont pick any or ask,he just slips 1 or 2 in every time i buy cells.

Just looked and got *beep* loads in my draw not to mention ones in cupboard too and all lights are fed ...............so no need to buy any for a while...........well you never know :laughing:


----------



## UncleBuck2

TN32 should be here Friday.


----------



## Tmack

Lol I need to find a guy like that here. 

I got my picatinny forend and vertical forgrip today. 







Almost done.


----------



## ven

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Just installed my diodes that came today too! 
Busy night.


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Just installed my diodes that came today too!
> Busy night.



Wauw


----------



## billgood

I have a ALXM2 from intl outdoors coming soon. People seem to like it so I'm excited to try it out. Im going to soon order some new 18650s for my s2200.


----------



## cbpdogboy

I am upgrading from my Fenix Tk35 to the Fenix Tk35 UE....just ordered it today for my duty carry light!!:twothumbs


----------



## Illum

one of these should arrive by tomorrow
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HAQBEH0/?tag=cpf0b6-20

going to butcher it and stuff the LED in a headlight

Others... a couple Atom A0s, forgot why I bought them, probably end up getting modded. 

Yesterday a SL stylus pro showed up, forgot why I bought it, on a whim wanted to see the driver and destroyed that too... 

Credit cards $800 this week, not sure what other lights will arrive, between work and projects and being :drunk: funny things happen


----------



## Mongoose01

Olight SR95S UT Ultimate will be here any day now


----------



## Mongoose01

UPS tracking says Monday June 2....I hate waiting for toys


----------



## goomashoom

Sunwayman M60C will arrive tomorrow. This is my first "non-alkaline battery compatible" flashlight. I have a Zebralight SC52, but it can accept plain jane AA alkaline batteries as well as 14500's. For years, I've resisted the temptation to get an 18650 flashlight because I value the flexibility of using readily available ˙alkaline batteries. I also didn't want to shell out the bucks. However, at $118 including shipping & tax, I just couldn't resist trying out the M60C --- 2,500 lumens, here I come! I have a Nitecore EA4 flashlight that puts out 950 lumens (it's one of the limited run Cree XM-L2 U2's that Illumination Supply, now Illumn.com, carried for a while). I realize that the M60C won't be "twice as bright," but I'm still hoping to be suitably impressed. Illumn.com is running a special that expires tomorrow (Friday). Spend $100, get a $35 discount. I plan on joining my local search and rescue team this year, so I sort of rationalized the M60C in my head. I also told my wife it's my Father's Day present .


----------



## kj2

goomashoom said:


> I also told my wife it's my Father's Day present .


----------



## Shiftyk5

Ordered a Xtar VP2 from Andrew & Amanda outdoors last night. Will be here by Wednesday or Thursday hopefully.


----------



## YBCold

39 lumen version Pelican 1910 , Sidewinder compact 2, Mini Mag 2AAA incandescent


----------



## ven

Ordered 2 samsung ICR 3200mah 32A cells,got a free 1 and a sanyo too:twothumbs








On charge on the 3.8v setting on vp2 and 3.8v setting on sp1




See how they perform,should be good at 3200mah and 6.4A


----------



## Tmack

Just ordered my first headlamp from Vinh. The sd6vn. 
So many times I've wished I had one because I rarely have the luxury of having a free hand to hold my typical lights. 
This may turn into the most used light yet.


----------



## ven

:twothumbs nice 1 Tmack,lots of advantages with a headlamp for sure,i have a bit of a naff one




Does job though for what i need,great for working under truck(usually in dark when kids in bed due to time).

Would like a decent one though,look forward to pics and feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## lightmyfire13

2 solarforce p1 hosts 1 xml dropin-1 xpg2+1 xml2+1 triple xpg2 custom dropins from vihn 54--bezel & tailcap for l2p host+ 2 ti pocket clips for sc52 & sc62d. ....


----------



## LanWolf

There is an new 2x18650 solarforce tube (L2D-18) on its way to me....


----------



## jonwkng

Nitecore CU6, Xtar UL1s, 26650s,18650s, NiMH AAAs, Cs and Ds.


----------



## Tmack

Sd6vn. My first headlamp.


----------



## Mongoose01

its here


----------



## ven

Very nice Mongoose:twothumbs congrats on the beast


----------



## Mongoose01

ven said:


> Very nice Mongoose:twothumbs congrats on the beast



Thanks ven....and yes a beast it is. Puts my Surefire M6LT to shame oo:


----------



## ven

Mongoose01 said:


> Thanks ven....and yes a beast it is. Puts my Surefire M6LT to shame oo:




Another very nice light,but in fairness the olight pretty much puts most light to shame :laughing: sure gopajti has some amazing pics/beam shots of it.


----------



## Mongoose01

ven said:


> Another very nice light,but in fairness the olight pretty much puts most light to shame :laughing: sure gopajti has some amazing pics/beam shots of it.


 Thanks for the info. I checked out gopajti... very nice crisp pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Mongoose01 said:


> Thanks for the info. I checked out gopajti... very nice crisp pictures :thumbsup:



Welcome:thumbsup:,he certainly is talented with a camera


----------



## LanWolf

Some lego came in yesterday  (to make my own dropins for p60) (got a couple of these, with different drivers)


----------



## troutbum1971

Surefire g2x to arrive today!


----------



## ven

minivn thank you vinh


----------



## Tmack

Oowwwhhh really? Nice ven. 
You'll have to give me the skinny. I'm curious as to how it is compared to the big triple emitter


----------



## ven

Probably be 8-10 days ish,will take a few pics and let you know impressions,its so tiny though so imagine it will get quite hot like the mm15vn does on turbo even though 3000lm less.Its the very small package,olight and have 3 KeepPowers that did not fit the tn35vn going spare :laughing:

I sort of go in circles......i buy cells for spares etc or before i buy lights,then i have the mind set of they need a home..........oh dear i have problems :laughing:


----------



## Chechen

Right now.... nothing atm... Haha. I'm sure that'll change soon enough


----------



## Tmack

Sd6vn arrived today. This is the most useful light I have. 

Head strap, belt clip, magnetic holder, tail stand. There's no situation where this couldn't light your path/area. 
Under the hood, stick it to your car, taking a walk, clip to belt, hiking at night, head strap. Just awesome. And the mule setup produces a flawless wall of light. 
Extra reflector is nice to have as well. When cycling, it always goes from low to high to preserve night vision. Even if left on level 3, if you turn off then back on, it will start at low. But if left on it cycles normally. It's also got a quick momentary turbo, and double click turbo. Very well designed ui. 
Really impressed with the magnet. This thing will stick if I threw it at a metal surface. 
Built extremely well. The color is deceptive. It's very durable aluminum build is very substantial. Single 18650 is light and long lasting. 
I'm now in love with the spark headlamp.


----------



## YBCold

Pelican 1910 39 lumen version


----------



## ven

Couple of 20R cells and a free samsung protected 




T10t NW and a T10 CW to go with my T10s(work light)
















Group pic


----------



## LanWolf

Got some more solarforce lego  it's addictive 
L2M, shorty, for bike light, it is gonna get a L2T head (allready have that somewhere)
Spare l2P tube, to be used with leftover parts, and maybe the extender from the l2m to use 2xAA with it.
Stainless clip for my grey L2N , to make it a gentlemans light...(got nice B6 bezel for it too)


----------



## turkeylord

G25C2vn and a pair of Sony US18650VTC5 cells.


----------



## NorthernStar

I've ordered the Foursevens Atom AL+headlamp kit. This is actually the first flashlight purchase of the year, and i am looking forward to receive it!


----------



## BigBluefish

A JetBeam Jet III M modded with a neutral XP-E, a big brother for my "new to me" & like new Jet 1 Pro v.3. Now, just have to scrounge up a minty Jet 1 Pro v3 and Jet III Pro ST with neutral emitters ...


----------



## Double Barrel

I have an A2, C2, Olight M10, Skyray, SF 30th Anni Set, SF rechargeable 123 kit with a couple extra batt's(on back order), Z2, 6p, SC1 spare carrier....all on the way. Shew!!! That's ridiculous now that I've listed them...but it's fun!


----------



## jonwkng

Double Barrel said:


> I have an A2, C2, Olight M10, Skyray, SF 30th Anni Set, SF rechargeable 123 kit with a couple extra batt's(on back order), Z2, 6p, SC1 spare carrier....all on the way. Shew!!! That's ridiculous now that I've listed them...but it's fun!



Hi *Double Barrel* :welcome:
Wow! That's a nice haul of SureFire and other goodies! Nothing ridiculous about that! There'll be many more to come. 
Have fun!


----------



## Double Barrel

jonwkng said:


> Hi *Double Barrel* :welcome:
> Wow! That's a nice haul of SureFire and other goodies! Nothing ridiculous about that! There'll be many more to come.
> Have fun!



Thanks for the welcome. I've got the bug for sure. I was neck deep before I realized I had a problem...lol
I'm having fun learning the fundamentals of the bright-side. 
I'm not home right now, but the word is that I had a few packages in the box today. I can't wait to tear into them.


----------



## kj2

Just ordered the ArmyTek Predator with green led. Should arrive tomorrow


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the ArmyTek Predator with green led. Should arrive tomorrow



 very


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> very



Flashlight-laser 
Want to see how it does against my 'normal' Predator Pro. Of course green is totally different than white, but do want to see the difference. 
And it has some sort of a cool-factor


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Flashlight-laser
> Want to see how it does against my 'normal' Predator Pro. Of course green is totally different than white, but do want to see the difference.
> And it has some sort of a cool-factor




Yes please look forward to pics and impressions:twothumbs


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Yes please look forward to pics and impressions:twothumbs



















The green version arrived  Looks similar to the other Predator models. With daylight I can't see the difference in brightness-modes, think it will better show in the dark.


----------



## ven

Great pics kj2,LIKE!!!!!! a lot,congrats


----------



## japudjuha

Managed to snag an Olight SR-95S UT in an eBay auction for AU$130 with free shipping!!!
Retails here for AU$400.

Now lets see how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## kbuzbee

Eye10TiCvn Nichia 219. I'm so (impatiently) waiting for this one. Finally, all my favorite features in one light. This could be THE ONE! 

Ken


----------



## kj2

japudjuha said:


> Managed to snag an Olight SR-95S UT in an eBay auction for AU$130 with free shipping!!!
> Retails here for AU$400.
> 
> Now lets see how long it takes to arrive.



Great catch


----------



## rpm00

Peak Eiger SS short AAA
HDS Rotary
HDS clicky

(Well the HDS are not in the mail yet, but have been ordered for a few months)


----------



## rexfan10

Olight m21x-l2, which will be my 3rd flashlight


----------



## troutbum1971

I just ordered an peak Eiger long with momentary switch from Oveready. I wanted a clip but didn't see it listed. Does anyone know if they have them? Also Can anyone recommend a good battery to use with it?


----------



## kbuzbee

troutbum1971 said:


> I just ordered an peak Eiger long with momentary switch from Oveready. I wanted a clip but didn't see it listed. Does anyone know if they have them? Also Can anyone recommend a good battery to use with it?



Jason at Darksucks makes a nice one. Also the clip from a Maratac AAA fits.

I'm running an efest IMR in mine. Seems to work fine.

Ken


----------



## troutbum1971

Thanks Ken. I'll check those out. Never thought I would get so excited over a flashlight


----------



## kbuzbee

troutbum1971 said:


> Thanks Ken. I'll check those out. Never thought I would get so excited over a flashlight



They're great little lights. I love mine. 

Enjoy!

Ken


----------



## Tmack

As much as some of these lights cost, you'd be crazy not to get excited


----------



## enginesix

surefire e1e. would tana be a good drop in for it?


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32 Turbo Edition. It's a special edition only sold to a few distributors.
Will look nice between my PD32UE and PD35


----------



## Tmack

Bitten by the headlamp bug. 
Hc90vn on the way  

1200lm crown of light. 
The king hath spoken.


----------



## kj75

Tmack said:


> Bitten by the headlamp bug.
> Hc90vn on the way
> 
> 1200lm crown of light.
> The king hath spoken.



What about the color-led's?


----------



## Tmack

OK make that 1200lm pretty tiara  

It says "blood or stain detection" for the blue light. Lol uh Ohhhhh.


----------



## Sea Urchin

fenix HL50 headlight . Cant Wait to get my hands on it for a test run and review!


----------



## ven

Some loops,i like gen 4..............means i get gen 3 for less:twothumbs
Need to top up for a few spares, as been feeding my t10 lights


----------



## BWX

For an RC aircraft radio actually..

And one of these.. 





It is the warm white adjustable output (in 50 steps) version..


----------



## Monocrom

Haven't placed the order yet, but it's going to be a Klarus single-AAA MiX6 titanium model.


----------



## UnderPar

My second Zebralight. The SC52w L2 and KeepPower 14500 li-ion batteries. :shrug:


----------



## Rifter

Xsearchervn, I think I'm addicted to flashlights..... Again


----------



## radiopej

My new tailcaps from Solarforce just got out of an envelope  One doesn't work, but I'm sure my battery just needs me to re-add that outer spring on the drop in.

Clicky is so much better than that annoying switch my 6P came with!


----------



## Tmack

Sent a tcr2 to Vinh for upgrades. 
Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## frogger42

I have a FourSevens Mini MA on the way. Should arrive tomorrow and will be my new EDC light.


----------



## LanWolf

radiopej said:


> My new tailcaps from Solarforce just got out of an envelope  One doesn't work, but I'm sure my battery just needs me to re-add that outer spring on the drop in.
> 
> Clicky is so much better than that annoying switch my 6P came with!



Or you mght just have to tighten the ring inside, which holds the clicky. I have an s4 form sf, the ring comes loose when unscrewing the tailcap to change battery.


----------



## yogiboobooranger

My first Nitecore. It is a P-12 and should be here in a day or two. Cannot wait to try it out


----------



## Tmack

Just got my first nitecore a little while ago. I love it. The mh25. 
Liked it so much it now lives on my 12g. 
Usb rechargeable, very well made, waterproof, and the perfect beam profile for shooting mid-range.


----------



## LanWolf

And again some Solarforce came in, a l2p head and tail to complete a body i had laying arround, and a l2-d18 double 18650 body for the a001 with s4 switch.
Only thing missing here still is a tripple nichia for the long one...
Well my bday is soon... Might get it then.....


----------



## NorthernStar

Today i received my Foursevens Atom AL+the headlamp kit in the mail! 






It´s the first flashlight purchase for the year 2014 actually! Rest for sure, there will be a lot more purchases this year!

Coming in the mail within a few weeks is Olight 2x18650 3400mAh batteries+storage case.


----------



## Bigblue

Have always had flashlights from big box stores. After reading this forum for a week (so many flashlights and so much to read), I now have PD35, Thrunite Archer 1A, Nitecore charger and orbtronics 18650 3400 en route. Can't come soon enough.

Then I stumbled the vn sub-forum. Really wished I hadn't. Just a matter of time before I get one of those if not more.


----------



## Tmack

Got this great bag today. 
Holds all my large lights, baton, a few dozen 12g shells and some back up cells. 
Great tool.


----------



## yogiboobooranger

Well the Nitecore P-12 came and I am absolutely loving it. A very awesome first ever Nitecore! Now I just ordered a Nitecore Sysmax Intellicharger i4 Version 2 along with batteries. I gotta tell ya, this flashlight hobby is pure fun. The wife thinks I am nuts and cannot figure out what I will do with so many flashlights. Of course we all know they are to play with as well as general use


----------



## whtwalker

I have a Thrunite TN12 (2014 neutral white) coming in from Amazon. And a Eagletac D25C Clicky TI (2014 Nichia 219).Mail tracking information estimates arrival tomorrow for the TN12 and Monday for the Eagletac.


----------



## Acid303

Got 2 cheapo Chinese lights coming, probably tomorrow..


----------



## Cerealand

JasonH Ti C Tailcap


----------



## Double Barrel

Cerealand said:


> JasonH Ti C Tailcap



I saw that.....a little too late..haha. Very nice! 
Congrats!


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32 Turbo just arrived


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the new Fenix LD02. I was waiting for a new single AAA clicky to come out for a while. Hope it is to my liking.


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> I just ordered the new Fenix LD02. I was waiting for a new single AAA clicky to come out for a while. Hope it is to my liking.


Funny thing. That light is cheaper here, then on eBay shipping from China.


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> Funny thing. That light is cheaper here, then on eBay shipping from China.


Nice! Also shipping is a lot quicker  Just received mail that it has been sent already.


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> Nice! Also shipping is a lot quicker  Just received mail that it has been sent already.


Order and pay before 6pm is same day shipping


----------



## välineurheilija

Acid303 said:


> Got 2 cheapo Chinese lights coming, probably tomorrow..



I have that second one mine is branded Hyundai.


----------



## Tmack

The new elantras are just too small. Shaped weird too.


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> Order and pay before 6pm is same day shipping



Most of the time they are quick indeed. Even with our terrible postal service it should be here quickly


----------



## electromage

SureFire 9N


----------



## kbuzbee

This






Eye10TiCvn Nichia 219!

Control ring is like butter. Beam is gorgeous. Tint is perfect. This is no lightweight micro light but the weight is SO worth it! 

Thank you Vinh! 

Ken


----------



## ven

WOW Ken,congrats on that beauty:twothumbs,no jealousy over this side of the pond..........nope never........all gone............ok ok its back :laughing: and its here to stay:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

Hi Ken,
I have a niteye MSC20, a nice light, but your's with a Vinh mod, and a 219!... That's splendid :thumbsup:


----------



## kbuzbee

Thanks guys! Yeah, Vinh really hit it out if the park on this one. Best lEDC light ever!

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## NorthernStar

That Fenix PD32 Turbo looks nice,kj2! 

What´s your first impressions of it?


----------



## kj2

NorthernStar said:


> That Fenix PD32 Turbo looks nice,kj2!
> What´s your first impressions of it?


That it's so darn bright  but it does get hot quickly. Ran it on Turbo for 2 minutes.. Could bake a cake on it 
There isn't enough metal around the head to cool it properly. So it's a cool light but you can only use Turbo for a very short time. But on the other hand.. the PD35
has the same problem.


----------



## scottinarctic1

Looks like I have the bug. I have a Fenix TK 61 VN shipping Monday.


----------



## Lord Muzzy

*What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

What did you find in your letterbox today? I found a rather torn and sorry looking brown padded envelope from China with the box of my new Sunwayman C20C XM-L2 hanging out. Fortunately everything inside the box was still intact... Phew!

Loving the C20C, what a great little light for £30 delivered. Only took a week too!


----------



## AbbyY

I've got today Olight SR52 and some Fenix: TK61, TK35 UE, E35 UE and UC40 UE (BTW, charger of Olight R40 and SR52 works perfectly with UC40 UE).
Tomorrow I'll get Nitecore TM26, Armytek Wizard Pro warm and Armytek Tiara A1 Pro warm (unfortunately my dealer hasn't C1 Pro warm in stock and I don't like cool white tint for headlamps).


----------



## Tmack

Wow! What a haul!


----------



## AbbyY

Tmack said:


> Wow! What a haul!



Not such a big deal 
I use to buy about 7 flashlights per month. I have 67 flashlights in 9 months of collecting. ven knows :rock:


----------



## Tmack

Lol. I have 18 on the few months I've been here, but your definitely on a binge! 

I've really slowed down lately. 
I think I'm going to step down in quantity, and step up in quality /cost. 

All these Damascus, custom, titanium, trited up lights are looking extra good lately. 
Uh oh!


----------



## ven

AbbyY said:


> Not such a big deal
> I use to buy about 7 flashlights per month. I have 67 flashlights in 9 months of collecting. ven knows :rock:




I certainly do and an awesome collection you have and forever growing ,congrats ,i have an sr52vn soon to go with my miniVN i got today








Got 2 efest IMR 18500 15A cells for my provari,3xefest 3400mah protected cells for the sr52vn


----------



## star_c_star

Tmack said:


> Lol. I have 18 on the few months I've been here, but your definitely on a binge!
> 
> I've really slowed down lately.
> I think I'm going to step down in quantity, and step up in quality /cost.
> 
> All these Damascus, custom, titanium, trited up lights are looking extra good lately.
> Uh oh!



I started out by getting higher end standard flashlights such as the Olight SR90, SR95S UT, and X6, and the Fenix RC40.

Then I realized that modded lights are generally better, and purchased a TN31mb, two DEFT-X's, a Fenix TK61vn and an X60vn.

For the moment, I am getting laser builds (as you know), but still keep an eye out for high quality, high-output (primarily high throw) flashlight mods. Custom flashlights may well be in my future.

Quality, not quantity, is my main concern.


----------



## Tmack

Well I'm happy to hear you think of my work as quality


----------



## rpm00

Tmack said:


> Lol. I have 18 on the few months I've been here, but your definitely on a binge!
> 
> I've really slowed down lately.
> I think I'm going to step down in quantity, and step up in quality /cost.
> 
> All these Damascus, custom, titanium, trited up lights are looking extra good lately.
> Uh oh!



This is the inevitable trap I think we all fall into. When I started I thought $30 was a lot for a light. Got a bunch of xxfire lights and was all over budgetlightforum. Then I bit the bullet and got, my most expensive at the time, a SC52 for $64. Upped that to a SC600 for $95. Kept looking for higher quality. Now I'm sitting here waiting for two HDS lights and a Peak to arrive in the mail. And seriously looking at MBI. Yes I have a problem.


----------



## Tmack

Lol my first light was a tk75vnkt 
$280........... Now I want some expensive lights..............


----------



## UnderPar

About to be mailed today: FourSevens QPA Gen2, deep carry clip and CR123A primary batteries. My second AA light after ZL SC52w L2.


----------



## Bigpal

I've got a triple Nichia 219 P60 drop in coming from Illumination Supply (and some battery PVC wrap).
I've also got a V11R Mirage coming soon. Can't wait to get this one, love the looks of it.


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of Sinner hosts (Titanium & Copper), a couple of XM-L2s on Noctigon, a couple of QLite drivers with some 7135s.


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

That was a fast boat from China then! 

But ehm... shouldn't this be in the "Incoming - What do you have coming in the mail" thread?


----------



## YBCold

6PX Defender single mode


----------



## UnderPar

I just received my Quarks QPA and spare CR123A primary batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notifications received for:

-Rev Captor :rock:
-Two of Five JH 3D EX11.2 GG (If you've seen them on that other thread... They're mine :devil


----------



## Tmack

Ugh. I may have to get one.


----------



## troutbum1971

Waiting for my dark sucks titanium clip to come in for my Eiger 10440 keychain. I want to keep it right next to my edc benchmade. Also ordered some 10440s (trying ultra fire.)


----------



## troutbum1971

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

I found bills. Anyone want them?


----------



## Tmack

Ahh ultra fire is a curse word around here!  

Damn jonwkg had to bring sinners ti host to my attention. 
So I have 10 of his copper laser hosts, 5 aluminum and 1 ti flashlight hosts on the way. 

Ouch!


----------



## Bigpal

Bigpal said:


> I've got a triple Nichia 219 P60 drop in coming from Illumination Supply (and some battery PVC wrap).
> I've also got a V11R Mirage coming soon. Can't wait to get this one, love the looks of it.



The 3 x Nichia 219 is awesome and so is the PVC wrap. I was using a thicker walled vinyl wrap on batteries whose casing got damaged. It was ok, but then the batteries wouldn't fit in some lights. This PVC wrap is the thin stuff that's just like the original and fits an 18650 perfectly. Now they look just like they did when they came from Orbtronic. Sweet!


----------



## radiopej

NorthernStar said:


> Today i received my Foursevens Atom AL+the headlamp kit in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s the first flashlight purchase for the year 2014 actually! Rest for sure, there will be a lot more purchases this year!
> 
> Coming in the mail within a few weeks is Olight 2x18650 3400mAh batteries+storage case.


How does it feel on a neck? I've got one on my birthday list to use as a permanent necklace light. have been worried that I went for one that's too big (currently have a tiny Streamlight Nano-like one).


----------



## Stefano

Shipping notifications received for Zebralight SC52Fw


----------



## stokaboka

Peak Eiger Ultra X (Brass)


----------



## Tmack

K40Mvn out for delivery


----------



## kj2

SR52vn PDTc 
First Vinh light


----------



## Tmack

Ohhhhh! He got one.  awesome.


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Ohhhhh! He got one.  awesome.



Ahh! Now it's waiting on the shipping.
Hope it goes quick


----------



## jonwkng

kj2 said:


> SR52vn PDTc
> First Vinh light



Oooh... That's a great way to start off your Vinh collection. :thumbsup:

Soon, there'll be a fine selection of about 100 lights on sale, to choose from, to keep it company. :devil:


----------



## Tmack

Something tells me kj2 will make a claim on one after seeing just how much potential some of these lights have. 

Really can't wait to see this k40mvn. I've been hunting for thus one since it was released and finally snagged one. 
Till now they've been pretty coveted. Now Vinh has them in stock and I figured they'd be flying off the shelves. But that's not the case. Hmm.


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Something tells me kj2 will make a claim on one after seeing just how much potential some of these lights have.
> .


Told myself beginning this year, I shouldn't be buying that many lights this year. Seems like it will turn out differently


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> SR52vn PDTc
> First Vinh light




:twothumbs:thumbsup:

Guess that sums it up


----------



## Tmack

I'm one who doesn't give credit unless it's absolutely due, and it's definitely due  

To take a tk61 at under 200kcd, and bump it up to over 600kcd is definitely worth a look. 
After I got my tk75vnkt, I have bought very few stock lights since, out of 18 lights. And the stock lights I bought were strictly to beat up. 
I bought a tcr2 ti, figured I'd keep it stock. A week later I got it back from the Vinh spa dedomed xpg2. Now it's just way more personal, customized, brighter, and just plain old better


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Really can't wait to see this k40mvn. I've been hunting for thus one since it was released and finally snagged one.
> Till now they've been pretty coveted. Now Vinh has them in stock and I figured they'd be flying off the shelves. But that's not the case. Hmm.



Congrats Tony:twothumbs looks an awesome light,2 reasons right now i have not jumped on one,got the sr mini and sr52vn this month so another month(got to be semi-sensible here) :laughing:

2nd i have a tn35vn and fairly similar...............ish so its not too high on my personal "want it now" list.


----------



## Sea Urchin

Nite-core D4 Charger, can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Bigwilly

This is new to me. After owning a surefire 6p and 9p both with surefire upgraded bulbs for 6 + years, the 6p bulb went dim. So I ordered a Malkoff M361 lmh for the 6p and a M61sho for the 9p along rechargeables. Both should be here next week.


----------



## Lord Muzzy

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*



troutbum1971 said:


> I found bills. Anyone want them?



Bills what?


----------



## Rifter

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

6 cheap ebay laser pens, of which 4 worked, LOL. And the 4 that did were all way over the specified power.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

Fenix UC40 (420 lumens)


----------



## Bigblue

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

S200C2vn PDT 

first thrower and first VN flashlight


----------



## lswindell4

First potential 3aaa edc light!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*



Bigblue said:


> S200C2vn PDT
> 
> first thrower and first VN flashlight



Great light to start out the addiction.


----------



## 2000xlt

*Re: What did you find in your letterbox today?!*

Fenix PD35 be here tomorrow


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> SR52vn PDTc
> First Vinh light



Oh no 

I am afraid Vinh will conquer the Netherlands....:laughing:


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Oh no
> 
> I am afraid Vinh will conquer the Netherlands....:laughing:



It's starts with one.. Then many will follow  - they say


----------



## YBCold

SL Scorpion Xenon, i might get this one modded to fit a P60 type thang


----------



## whtwalker

I have the new Nitecore Digicharger D4 and a D40Avn coming in this week. This is my second Vinh light this month.


----------



## Richwouldnt

Solid Stainless XML 1X18650 light from CustomLites

"S3" customized Convoy light from Mountain Electronics

Customized SupFire M6 from the same source.

Customized Small Sun ZY-T08 again from Mountain Electronics

SolarStorm T3 and T4 from China.

The first two are minimal size single 18650 lights with tail switches. The SS one is pulling 3 amps and the "S3" is a triple LED conversion pulling 5.8 amps per the builder. A mini blow torch!

The customized M6 is good for about 4500 to 5000 Lumens per BLF member tests and pulls about 19 amps from it's 4 batteries or just under 5 amps per cell on maximum.

The Small Sun is about 6 amps at the LED reportedly.

The SolarStorms are new models I wanted to take a look at and fall in the budget lights category. 3 batteries in parallel beer can lights in the $35 or so price range.


----------



## rickyro

one Peak Eiger SS Lug with Nichia 219 Small Optic on the way from Oveready
one HDS Rotary N170 Sapphire Black still waiting for info from HDS


----------



## Tmack

I keep hearing about these peak lights. I may have to get one. Hmm.


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> I keep hearing about these peak lights. I may have to get one. Hmm.



I love mine. Currently 3 Eigers and 2 Logans. This one lives on my keys:







Fits that McGizmo clip perfectly.

Ken


----------



## RetroTechie

While shopping for a new hdd, spotted a few cheap laptop batteries in the webshop's sales corner (leftover inventory?). Took the gamble and added a pack that -according to specs- should contain 6x 2600mAh cells.

Pack turned out to be _totally_ dead (0V), so it probably sat on the shelf for a loooong time. But I was able to revive the cells (details in this thread). Don't have exact numbers, but runtime tests showed capacity _in the neighborhood_ of what's specified for the cell type. Sadly I was unable to find _any_ clue about the pack/cell's production date. Not even through IC markings... 

Long story short: 6 pcs. 'old' (?) but unused Sanyo UR18650FM (spec: min. 2500 mAh) for Eur 3,33 a piece - not too bad I think.


----------



## Nemesis034

Eventually decided to pull the trigger on the Tiny Monster TM26


----------



## jonwkng

Nemesis034 said:


> Eventually decided to pull the trigger on the Tiny Monster TM26



Hi *Nemesis034* :welcome:
That's a great little light. :thumbsup:
Enjoy!


----------



## kbuzbee

Nemesis034 said:


> Eventually decided to pull the trigger on the Tiny Monster TM26



I have one of those inbound as well. Got in on the Massdrop at the last second. Sweet!

Ken


----------



## STORMINORMAN

An A14 (Yellow Nitrolon) to go with my new G3L + 3 X AA NiMH rechargables. Thinking about a 0.8-4.2v drop-in @ 320 (claimed?) lumens...

Heck, I might go all-the-way and use a 3.0-9v multi-mode with a clicky!

Cheers!


----------



## yesfor

A torch light, phone accessories, they are on the way, should arrive this weekend


----------



## Tmack

Lights, gun parts, and knives. 
Just mean, what else is there?? 
If I don't get at least 1 package a day, I'm not doing something right.


----------



## ven

Better late than never i guess keeppower 16340 cells after 2 months have shown up




Fenix E25 is on 
2014-06-23 12:13, Item put on hold due to Dangerous Good, MPC PMIH (KLIA)


:laughing: give up that is ordered on the 5th of May.............​


----------



## Junkbox

Olight S20-L2. Then it will be shopping for 18650 batteries & a charger!


----------



## AmperSand

Spyderco Paramilitary 2 with camo scales. Wish it would hurry up and get here!


----------



## Bigpal

Olight S-10 Bead Blasted
2 x Nitecore 14500 rechargeables
New Solarforce L2 host and Red XP-E P60 drop-in from Nailbender


----------



## jonwkng

Fenix TK76.


----------



## leaftye

A little cheap lantern that I plan to mod greatly. From 160 lumens to over 3000 emitter lumens. Unfortunately it will have very short battery life. Got an inexpensive 26650 flashlight coming too, which will only be modded for around 1500 lumens. The rest is parts. PCB's, MCPCB's, wires, chips, o-rings, battery balancing parts for the hobby charger.


----------



## Boogvalk

My Nitecore SRT3 arrived today. The grey is darker than I thought it would be but it seems like a fine light. Looking forward to sunset to see how it really performs.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Elzetta Alpha model A113. My first Elzetta light. I've read alot about the bravo, but already have plenty 2xCR123A/18650 lights already. After hearing about the Alpha a few weeks back on here, I put it on my tracking list and decided to buy it immediately after coming available.


----------



## LanWolf

My solarforce L2T host and spare L2P tube just arrived. Still waiting for leds and drivers to come in to complete the light


----------



## rpm00

Still waiting for my two HDS lights. Rotary and Exec Clicky. 

Just ordered a L10C 4-mode Nichia in natural.


----------



## Tmack

Fenix pd35vn with triple xpl.


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Fenix pd35vn with triple xpl.



Nice


----------



## NorthernStar

This Friday my Olight 3400 mAh 18650 batteries+some other flashlight accessories showed up in my mailbox! 

Next incoming items under it´s way is a belt holster for the TK75 and the fenix ALB-10 quick release bike mount for flashlights. Hope to receive them in the end of next week!


----------



## wedlpine

Part of my Independence Day sale:
Thrunite T10Tvn with nichia 219
Sunwayman M60Cvn
Eagletac S200C2vn with XP-G2


----------



## Stefano

Fenix E25 (version 187 lumens)


----------



## leaftye

leaftye said:


> A little cheap lantern that I plan to mod greatly. From 160 lumens to over 3000 emitter lumens. Unfortunately it will have very short battery life. Got an inexpensive 26650 flashlight coming too, which will only be modded for around 1500 lumens. The rest is parts. PCB's, MCPCB's, wires, chips, o-rings, battery balancing parts for the hobby charger.



Add a hobby charger to this list, and remove the parts to build a driver since those arrived today.


----------



## Bigblue

Got my S200C2vn yesterday and like it a lot. 

SR52vn - technically it is in the mail to Vinh and then me. 
And ZL SC600mk II l2, still waiting for E05SS and more 18650 batteries.


----------



## YBCold

D26/P60ish drop in single mode.


----------



## kj2

Fenix LD02. Will write a review on this one


----------



## Swede74

kj2 said:


> Fenix LD02. Will write a review on this one



Same here!


----------



## lightmyfire13

Lumapower Strive,xpg2 p60 vihn dropin,some solarforce stuff,sr52vn (on its way to vihn first yo work his magic then to me)think thats it¡¡¡¡


----------



## Stockhouse13

A P60 4500K MC-E... .


----------



## kj75

Fenix TK32  
for writing a review


----------



## ven

Fenix e05 ss


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Fenix e05 ss



Very nice 3 modes and stainless :thumbsup:


----------



## LanWolf

A heatsink and 3xAA batterycase came in, together with some wire and aligatorclips, to provide bench testing for my programmed drivers.
Have to make a diffusor for the led, then i might be able to see the difference between higer modes.


----------



## johnnytoxin

I have a Malkoff MDC cr123 on the way. In honor of Independence day I wanted a USA made light. Should be here Saturday.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Very nice 3 modes and stainless :thumbsup:



Yes,really do like the look of this light,i like fenix,like stainless,simple modes and AAA of which will be eneloop. Might give the DQG a rest and try the e05 for a bit on the keys as permanent key EDC. 
The DQG spy has held up superb,like new still and been living on keys , used a good few times...............unlike the i3s (on work keys now)that must be coloured in by felt tip pen :laughing: judging by the marks/scuffs/wear.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Yes,really do like the look of this light,i like fenix,like stainless,simple modes and AAA of which will be eneloop. Might give the DQG a rest and try the e05 for a bit on the keys as permanent key EDC.
> The DQG spy has held up superb,like new still and been living on keys , used a good few times...............unlike the i3s (on work keys now)that must be coloured in by felt tip pen :laughing: judging by the marks/scuffs/wear.
> :thumbsup:


Yeah, prior to my DQG aaa stainless, my keychain light was a blue Nano. Within a year, 80% of the blue is gone. My stainless knife ( a few years old) and my DQG, a few months (four maybe?) still look great!

I like stainless 

I have two shotguns. A beautiful side by side (that I won't let it get wet), and a stainless Mossberg. I'll take that baby out in the salt marshes, and clean it when I get around to it. Maybe the same day, maybe a day or two later. The point being... with stainless you don't have to pamper them to keep them nice looking.

Good luck with that new E05

What's up with the DQG? too floody? or too short a run-time?
OR is it just time for a change?


----------



## ven

Agree 100% regarding stainless,nothing wrong with the DQG at all poppy,great little light so just a change thats all. Can see the spy going back on the keys after a month or so as you dont know its there. Even thought the 10180 cells are 1/3 of an AAA ,the voltage does not drop much after some use,in fact when tested i have not seen it bellow 3.9v yet after lots of short usages.


----------



## rpm00

Building up quite the backlog here. 

HDS Rotary
HDS Clicky
L3 L10C
4sevens Atom AL
4sevens Mini ML
4sevens headlamp kit
AW 16340 x2


----------



## cliwilnew

I'm a little embarrassed by the quantity of my recent purchases, but excited about all of these lights. Here's what I'm waiting on:

3 Maratac Copper CR123s (I like copper and want to try a few different patina methods, I'll just let one develop naturally)
Maratac Tactical Personal Flood AA Light
Maratac TLL Strobe Light
HDS High CRI 140 Clicky
HDS Neutral 170 Rotary
Malkoff Turnkey MD2 with High/Low switch
MD1 body for above light
Niteye Eye10vn TiC
MBI Torpedo-X
L3 L10c with Nichia 219
Fenix E05 SS


----------



## wedlpine

Sunwayman D40Avn PDTc
Niteye Eye40vn Stage 1 6500K


----------



## Ishango

My girlfriend ordered me a Prometheus Beta-QR EN silver. My very first Hi-CRI light. After hearing about it a lot I showed it to her and she said order one and I'll pay [emoji2]


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> My girlfriend ordered me a Prometheus Beta-QR EN silver. My very first Hi-CRI light. After hearing about it a lot I showed it to her and she said order one and I'll pay [emoji2]


Best girlfriend ever :twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

This came today. Tailcap with thumb cut-out. Now it's flawless 

But on the way, I have this






My personal dream knife. Jade scale xm-18 spanto flipper. S35vn lol 
Why is everything better with a vn at the end. 

Apparently Vinh makes steel too.


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> This came today. Tailcap with thumb cut-out. Now it's flawless



Nice!

Ken


----------



## ven

Very  Tmack


----------



## LanWolf

Just ordered me a p60 Sporttac tripple nichia dropin , to be used with my Solarforce A001L2PS4......


----------



## aL01

I ordered a Solarforce L2n & looking forward to fitting it with a vinh54 drop-in-


----------



## beakman

Just went from owning 0 stainless steel lights to 3 (when they arrive):

Foursevens Atom A0 - Independence Day sale
Fenix E05 Stainless - Independence Day sale
Lumintop Worm Stainless - Good price on ebay 


the beakman


----------



## radiopej

Hopefully some Olight torches, unless it's a scam.


----------



## Acid303

*reply to a post on page 118*, should have quoted!!

Mine is not branded at all.
Happy with it though, has a cree q5 led in it and I'm now using it on my bicycle.


----------



## Jeffg330

1st time poster. I have a Fenix TK75 being delivered tomorrow. My first "serious" flashlight. I've learned so much reading here. TY all


----------



## Tmack

And serious it is  after you get used to it, send it to the Vinh spa treatment . 

4000lm 300kcd version after he's done. 

Unreal. 



My sinner copper and titanium 18650 hosts finally came! I'll have both built tonight.


----------



## neutralwhite

Preon p2 HCRI from IS


----------



## Poppy

Our friend and member thedoc007 has been doing something here that IMO hasn't gotten nearly enough publicity, or mention.

He, himself, and perhaps with the assistance of one or more anonymous donors, has given away some really nice lights, chargers, and batteries, with no thought of personal reward, beyond, I suppose, the good feeling that one gets from doing nice things for people, just for the sake of it. 

My son calls it "random acts of kindness." Examples may be, leaving a disproportionately large tip for a counter person, reaching an item on the top shelf for a person too short to reach, stopping to change a flat tire, or assisting a handicapped person in some manner. 

thedoc007 recognizes the community we have here, and would like to build even more camaraderie among the members. And I guess make the world a better place. :thumbsup:

So that his efforts are not in vain, please recognize what he is trying to do, and participate in some fashion, such as recommending his Giveaway thread to those who you sense are working on a very tight budget, or if you, yourself have a rather large collection, play the game, but donate some of your lesser used lights as well. Performing random acts of kindness makes both parties feel good.

As a result of thedoc's kindness, I have a DQG 18650 coming in the mail, and I am all smiles 

Thanks Doc!!! :thumbsup:

You really put a smile on my face


----------



## Tmack

Doc has really started something great. Big respect to him. 










Sinners titanium 18650 host finally came. 

Xpg2 3a 2 mode textured reflector. Really came out great. That's one big hunk of ti!

It's bigger than the pd35vn xpl triple that also came today. 

That thing is amazing. Xpl are fantastic.


----------



## Poppy

Tmack said:


> Doc has really started something great. Big respect to him.



Tmack,
I added a link to your post so others know what you are referring to.
Hope you don't mind.
Poppy


----------



## kelmo

KE1D bezel and a 1st gen Minimus!


----------



## lightskies

Fenix UC45, 960 lumens, rechargeable by cell phone micro USB port.... can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Shiftyk5

Ordered 4 new Panasonic NCR18650BD 3200 mAh from mtnelectronics, should be here later this week.


----------



## kj2

Olight TW20 diffuser wand.


----------



## LanWolf

Triple Nichia Sporttac module just arrived with 2 spare batteries


----------



## Tmack

Another picture of the sinner titanium next to my sinner 3w 445nm. 

Makes for a nice matching pair. 
Just need my titanium and copper xm 18 spanto to come! That'll be my dream edc set.


----------



## ven

Very nice Tony


----------



## Bigpal

LanWolf said:


> Triple Nichia Sporttac module just arrived with 2 spare batteries



I have this drop in. I love it - the tint is outstanding.

i'm currently waiting on a neutral 2014 TN12.


----------



## jonwkng

R-PAL. :tinfoil:


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notifications received for:-
One TnC Micro-Lux Turbo EN AL 
Two of Five JH 3D EX11.2 GG :devil:


----------



## Tmack

Two of five! Yikes! Nice  


My Hinderer needs to get here! I'm going g through parcel withdrawal! 

Plenty coming for customers, but none for me! It's been 3 days since Sinners delivery for crying out loud. Ahhhhh. Neeed titanium ,,,,,,, fading,,,,,, fast,,,,


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> Two of five! Yikes! Nice



Yup, Zirconium, Timascus, Damascus, Titanium & Copper-Tellurium. :devil:



Tmack said:


> Plenty coming for customers, but none for me! It's been 3 days since Sinners delivery for crying out loud. Ahhhhh. Neeed titanium ,,,,,,, fading,,,,,, fast,,,,



Ah... More Lasers for customers = More $$$ = More Titanium... 
As far as Titanium lights go, you'll be spoilt for choice when it comes to options. :devil:


----------



## thedoc007

Elzetta ZFL-M60 bored for 18650, from Oveready, and a Malkoff drop-in. First light ever that I haven't bought pre-assembled. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tmack

jonwkng said:


> Yup, Zirconium, Timascus, Damascus, Titanium & Copper-Tellurium. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... More Lasers for customers = More $$$ = More Titanium...
> As far as Titanium lights go, you'll be spoilt for choice when it comes to options. :devil:



You know it! 
Oh and I'm figuring that out for sure. 
I think a mcgizmo is in my near future. I need to see what a trit looks like in person lol. 

The novas look good too.


----------



## kj2

Nitecore's new 'tactical' lanyard, the NTL20. Want to test, if it's really that handy to work with


----------



## ven

sr52vn


----------



## Tmack

My Hinderer xm 18 3.5 spanto is out for delivery!! 

What do you guys think? 

Jade scale with copper hardware. 

Brown scale with copper hardware? 

I think the brown is more subtle and matches better, but the jade is beautiful as well. Hmmm.


----------



## double0thirteen

Eye10vn Ti Fiat Lux


0013


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> sr52vn


+1 
Didn't even thought about it, with my last post in this thread :fail:


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> +1
> Didn't even thought about it, with my last post in this thread :fail:



Thought i would remind you


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Thought i would remind you



Thanks 
Back being excited again


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Thanks
> Back being excited again



I am really looking forward to the sr52vn,pretty much seems an awesome all rounder,reg size,output,tint,throw and charge options not to mention well made and by olight

I can see it being one of my most used "go to" lights


----------



## UnderPar

Ordered for Quark 2xAA body and Sanyo 14500, 840 mAh. Battery is to fuel my SC52w L2


----------



## kj75

Nitecore CB6 arrived today


----------



## VoodooSan

I ordered a Nitecore P12 that I am waiting on.


----------



## kj75

Xtar XP4 charger has arrived today


----------



## Tmack

Super rare scale.


----------



## AbbyY

Olight R20 Seeker


----------



## toastystuff

ive got a sunwayman v10r ti+ coming in the mail from gg garage sale! hope it doesent have the dreaded loose selector ring i keep hearing about,fingers crossed!


----------



## ven

EO5 ss and SR52vn


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> SR52vn


Nice 
So.. Mine should be here the any day now


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Nice
> So.. Mine should be here the any day now




Its a fantastic light kj2,you will be very happy for its size surprisingly bright,255kcd recorded by mr jmpaul.............can see why:twothumbs Other than awesome throw,it has usable spill too,so a great all round light for lots of uses. I can see this being one of my most used/go to lights

I would say so yes,around 5 days for me,maybe with you tomorrow or Sat at worst


----------



## kj75

ven said:


> EO5 ss and SR52vn



Congrats Ven, like them both :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Cheers kj75


----------



## kj2

Dutch Post has no tracking number for me at the moment. But it wouldn't surprise me if it's on my doorstep tomorrow.
Do hope it arrives tomorrow. Normally I walk, with the dog, at night on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Dutch Post has no tracking number for me at the moment. But it wouldn't surprise me if it's on my doorstep tomorrow.
> Do hope it arrives tomorrow. Normally I walk, with the dog, at night on Friday and Saturday.



The tracking right now shows this

July 16, 201420:01:00PROCESSED THROUGH OFFICE OF EXCHANGE


So there is hope


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> The tracking right now shows this
> 
> July 16, 201420:01:00PROCESSED THROUGH OFFICE OF EXCHANGE
> 
> 
> So there is hope


My latest update from USPS.


Processed Through Sort Facility- ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)- July 15, 2014 3:06 am
Your item was processed through our ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) facility on July 15, 2014 at 3:06 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## ven

Could be tomorrow then as mine shows that previous to the one posted


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Could be tomorrow then as mine shows that previous to the one posted



Came in seconds ago.

Customs Clearance NETHERLANDS July 17, 2014 5:36 pm


----------



## ven

excellent, actually pretty much on time updating..........wow 

Hopefully i will see some pics of your sr52vn and impressions tomorrow/night


----------



## T45

A new UV P60 Solarforce drop in from Lighthound. Now to decide if I want to use it in my Surefire Z2 or 6P.


----------



## Tmack

Finally came! Small sebenza. It beautiful!!


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> Came in seconds ago.
> 
> Customs Clearance NETHERLANDS July 17, 2014 5:36 pm





ven said:


> excellent, actually pretty much on time updating..........wow
> 
> Hopefully i will see some pics of your sr52vn and impressions tomorrow/night



Now it looks like, delivery will be on Saturday...

Edit: nope, delivery should be today


----------



## Tmack

Nice! Been a long time coming ehy? Lol


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Nice! Been a long time coming ehy? Lol



It took a while yeah, but hope it's worth the waiting. Do wonder why Vinh has it shipped without original box?? (Already asked him in SR52vn thread)


----------



## kj2




----------



## ven

Congrats kj2


----------



## Tmack

Nice engraving.


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Congrats kj2


Thanks 



Tmack said:


> Nice engraving.


Yeah, was really nervous if I would like the engraving or not. But yeah, a 'custom'-light needs a signature 
And hee.. I like this engraving-job a lot


----------



## Bigblue

PD35vn single XML coming to me to join my stock PD35


----------



## Tmack

Yeah I get all mine engraved. Only 1 has looked a little off. The rest are beautiful.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Yeah I get all mine engraved. Only 1 has looked a little off. The rest are beautiful.



Probably had a dead arm after all yours

Beautiful knives btw


----------



## Tmack

Haha right!  

Thanks man. I know it's a light thread but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Stefano

Fenix PD32 G2


----------



## Peace Train

NCR18650B's and some other assorted goodies.


----------



## premiumplus

I'm expecting my [h=1]iTP A3 EOS 96 Lumen Flashlight -Upgrade Version 1 X AAA battery[/h] today. I got it to go with my Fenix LD01 for EDC. Couldn't believe it's cheaper and brighter than the Fenix!


----------



## Monocrom

premiumplus said:


> I'm expecting my *iTP A3 EOS 96 Lumen Flashlight -Upgrade Version 1 X AAA battery*
> 
> today. I got it to go with my Fenix LD01 for EDC. Couldn't believe it's cheaper and brighter than the Fenix!



There's a reason for that though. I love my iTP A3 EOS, but it's no where as durable as my Fenix L0D (Older version of LD01 but with Strobe and S.O.S. settings included).


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just snagged a Maratac copper CR123 light.

Can't wait...(it's my first Maratac,as well as my first copper light.)


----------



## Peace Train

AMD64Blondie said:


> Just snagged a Maratac copper CR123 light.
> 
> Can't wait...(it's my first Maratac,as well as my first copper light.)



Congratulations, that's a neat little light!


----------



## medicburke

I have both a Prometheus Lights Beta QR and the Alpha RM light in the mail. Very Excited!


----------



## Kopsu

I ordered TK35UE to my local Fenix retailer. Will pick it up on friday 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## markr6

Fenix E05 (2014) shipped today.


----------



## bobbieblackheart

Darling wifey has just ordered me a Thrunite Catapault V3 with gun kit for my birthday in a couple of weeks. Love that little lady


Bobbieblackheart


----------



## välineurheilija

Not in the mail but yesterday i went to a big shopping mall near Helsinki and i found out that the only Surefire importer in Finland AFAIK has a store just 300 meters from the mall so off i went 
I had been looking at their website periodically and i knew they had an older model E2L AA which i wanted and i was prepared to pay the extra cost that is added in our country but i hadnt ordered it because the shipping would have cost 20€ and its under 100km away!
So i went there to see and not only did they have the newer model but i also got 14€ off the price and a Surefire hat and the 2014 catalog.
Need i say i am very happy now 
I have seen the same model on a german webshop for 269€ and lets say i paid way over 100€ less.


----------



## Bakerman

I am waiting on two Fenix E05 SS lights. I am hoping they arrive before the weekend.


----------



## Peace Train

Olight S10 Ti (frosted) on it's way!


----------



## Monocrom

Hopefully a titanium Klarus MiX6 single-AAA model _soon_.


----------



## Bigblue

PD35vn single xml and carbon fiber CRK large sebenza


----------



## Tmack

Very nice combo.


----------



## Bigblue

Thanks. After seeing your posts and not to mention the PICS of your CRKs, I went and looked online. Spent some time on knife forums. There was just absolutely positively no going back. Have to get a CRK.


----------



## Tmack

Consider yourself ruined for the average knives lol. 
Crk is in a class of its own.


----------



## Tmack

Just make sure it doesn't sit in a box! Use that sucker!

What blade? Classic?


----------



## Bigblue

Until I have $ to burn again, now every time you mention Hinderer or post a pic of your XM-18, I have to look away from the screen...ha


----------



## Tmack

That's what I did. 

I got the tanto micarta large 21, then I started drooling over the xm 18 3.5 spanto. Had to jump. 
Then what's worse is I found that custom ti scale for $300. That's triple what I would have paid for a knife last year. 

With the ti standoffs, lbs, beads, I'm a good grand into a damn pocket knife. 

Those ti scales ate impossible to find. So I couldn't resist. 

I got that small amber inlay sebenza in the pictures for $350! Couldn't pass that up either. Haha. 

I can't pass up much huh.


----------



## Tmack

Oh and grab yourself a nice hard backed strop. The s35vn steel is so good, that's all you need for a long time to keep her sharp. And I mean hair popping of your arm sharp. I've shaved my entire face at work no problem, no nics, just soap and a 20° screaming sharp sebenza.


----------



## Bigblue

That's a great deal on a small amber inlay considering a regular small sebenza goes for the same amount. 

I'll have to look into that strop. Got the sharpmaker yesterday and tried it with the kershaw blur elmax on it. Need to sharpen my skills on it. Not getting that hair popping sharpness.


----------



## Tmack

You'll get your technique down to a science. 

Then the strop really brings it all together. 

......... Do it................


----------



## Bigblue

Must .... look ....... away.....


----------



## Mortar

There is a Eagletac MX25L3C in the mail coming toward Louisiana and I am anxiously waiting for it.


----------



## caleb_v

Waiting on SR52vn!!!!! What does processed through office of exchange mean? It's shipping international. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bakerman

Two Fenix E05 SS are going to be delivered today, they should be here in a few hours.


----------



## BowHunter1

Orange L10C just arrived in the mail


----------



## jonwkng

EO5SSVn
MT-G2 Mag mod with voltage monitor by *jayrob* :thumbsup:
Assortment of FiveMega's excellent parts from the recent Independent Day Sales, for more modding mayhem. 
Assortment of Micro-Lux Turbos
Parts for a shorty Mag mod


----------



## blah9

PD35vn triple XPL! I'm really excited about it. It's going to be a while until it gets here though.


----------



## Tmack

Your going to love it man. Awesome wall of light.


----------



## blah9

Yeah, I'm going based mostly on your recommendation! I have the PD32UE on my belt pretty much 24/7 and love it, so I'm hoping this will be a sweet upgrade.


----------



## radiopej

Waiting on an E05SS and a Nichia dropin from Nailbender that my girlfriend ordered for my birthday


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman M11r Ti Dream


----------



## wjv

Ordered my first mule. . .

Not this kind. . 






This kind





A Spark SG5-CW
Went with the headlamp format event though I probably will use it more as a flashlight. Last weekend we (family and I) went camping and I tried using mt 47s Mini-ML with the head band as a reading light. It just didn't work very well. The spot was still too focused and I had to move my head as I read to keep the light on the section of the page I was reading. 

I always wanted a mule with the super floody beam and that trip finally convinced me to get one. Looked at some of the beam shots on youtube of the spark lights without a reflector and was impressed by the beam quality and tint. So I finally ordered one. Went with the SG instead of the SD model as I liked the 90 degree angle on the light. All of my other lights are straight cylinder lights where the switch is on one end, and the emitter is on the other end. So having the emitter on the side is something different when compared to all my other lights. I can clip it on my pocket/pack/belt and it will still project the light forward.

Just for completeness I also ordered the optional reflector that converts the light into a focused beam flashlight.

Ordered it from GoingGear.


----------



## Tmack

Those sparks belt mounted ate the most useful lights I own. Your own personal headlight. (not headlamp) just click on and light your way, no hands. 
I love my sd6vn on my hip.


----------



## beakman

Coast HP14 - 4AA - 629 lumen high/52 lumen low version

Price on eBay was much more reasonable than MSRP or Walmart price.


----------



## chorlton

SR52vn!


----------



## kj2

chorlton said:


> SR52vn!


:twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Fenix - TK Camping Lampshade, Fenix AOT-S red traffic cone, Fenix AOT-L red traffic cone.


----------



## radiopej

Unless I was scammed, a Fenix TK76, Olight M20 and 2x Olight i3S. And a Kool Tool belt that my brother bought me.


----------



## ven

vp1 to sit with my vp2




Now i have 2 lots of independent bays for various charge rates if req, dont need 4 bays of 3.8v(have the sp1 anyway)so a little saving with the vp1(well around $20 to be exact).


----------



## kbuzbee

Nice Ven! I did exactly the same thing (for the same reasons  )

Felt funny, kinda like going "backwards" but it made sense.

Ken


----------



## ven

kbuzbee said:


> Nice Ven! I did exactly the same thing (for the same reasons  )
> 
> Felt funny, kinda like going "backwards" but it made sense.
> 
> Ken



:laughing: great minds between us we are $40 better off :laughing:


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Techincally not in the post as only just orderd it but a BC30Vn (I did see the BCR will be out soon too, but think I like the BC30 more, looking at the specs and I like useing my own cells, that and I wanted it right then...) Oh and I opted for crazy engraving!


----------



## thedoc007

Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 is in the mailbox as I type this. Olight SR Mini on the way. Ven finally convinced me with all the nice pics he tends to post...and I needed a flooder to pair with my SR52vn. 

Oh yeah, and a E05SSvn. Well over 1000 lumens from a keychain light! Just couldn't resist...and it will also be my first XP-L light. 

I keep saying I have everything I need, yet people always manage to convince me I am missing something...yep, I'm a flashaholic.


----------



## kbuzbee

Nice acquisitions, Doc. I think you're all set now (for the next 24 hours  )

Ken


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Wizard Pro warm. Although the seller notes is NW. Ohh well, will see


----------



## blah9

kj2 said:


> ArmyTek Wizard Pro warm. Although the seller notes is NW. Ohh well, will see



Nice! I think you're going to really like it! I'm totally satisfied with mine for anything moderately close.


----------



## ven

Fantastic doc,i only have the eo5ss but its great on the keys,used to the weight now and tbh its enough for me as a key edc. Would love the vinh version though.......1000lm just awesome .................
SRmini is great doc,sure you will love it,nice compact size/feel and a nice tint too imo Only neg for me is the low........its not but for a S&R light maybe its not on the list of important modes being honest these 0.0001lm modes are no use for my use but a 5lm or so would be ideal for close up reading etc as i am sure best part of 400lm(with vinh bump) is too high............Flip side i found camping the" low" is all you need for general use,press and hold power for turbo. Thats one advantage of the UI the instant turbo option on any level. Hope you enjoy:thumbsup:

Not a light but a gerber zip knife from heinnie(awesome shop),very handy to have around neck,on zip(obviously) :laughing: of coat ,or even keys as so small




Next to my edc knife




Folded up to attach to something i have not yet decided on :laughing:


----------



## kj2

blah9 said:


> Nice! I think you're going to really like it! I'm totally satisfied with mine for anything moderately close.


Hope I'll  was looking at a ZL H602w, but dealer here expect that it will take awhile before it's back in stock. And, surprisingly, he has a sale now on the Wizard Pro.


----------



## Tmack

ven said:


> Fantastic doc,i only have the eo5ss but its great on the keys,used to the weight now and tbh its enough for me as a key edc. Would love the vinh version though.......1000lm just awesome .................
> SRmini is great doc,sure you will love it,nice compact size/feel and a nice tint too imo Only neg for me is the low........its not but for a S&R light maybe its not on the list of important modes being honest these 0.0001lm modes are no use for my use but a 5lm or so would be ideal for close up reading etc as i am sure best part of 400lm(with vinh bump) is too high............Flip side i found camping the" low" is all you need for general use,press and hold power for turbo. Thats one advantage of the UI the instant turbo option on any level. Hope you enjoy:thumbsup:
> 
> Not a light but a gerber zip knife from heinnie(awesome shop),very handy to have around neck,on zip(obviously) :laughing: of coat ,or even keys as so small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my edc knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folded up to attach to something i have not yet decided on :laughing:



Nice little guys. I need something super small like those. I'm trying to find shoulder slings to carry my 6" camp fighter. Lol.


----------



## ven

:laughing: Tmack,countycomm sell the little gerbers your side ,works out about $20 here in UK............

It will be on my coat zipper come autumn


----------



## GeorgeM125

I saw a NITECORE TM26 on DudeIWantthat.com and couldn't believe it how powerful they said it was. I have a FENIX TK 45 and a few others along with an HID 1440 lm but from what I been seeing the TM 26 is the best. I ordered the 3800 lm from Andrew-Amanda.com and Panasonic 3400ma batts from ebay and the Nightcore handle from Aliexpress.com should all be here tomorrow!


----------



## LanWolf

There is a cr123 host from fasttech on its way to me, maybe be accompanied with some nichia and xp-l leds from intl-outdoor.
Also some extra bling like blue and green gitd rubber tailcaps coming in.

Just arrived : my nitecore d4 charger (gonna use that at work, can charge all batteries i need there with it...)


----------



## Shiftyk5

PD35vn PDTc will be on the way this week and hopefully a S3 host with triple nichia 219b bumped to 5.8a built from mtnelectronics will be on the way by the end of the week. 

Jmpaul did some testing on the PD35vn, can't wait


----------



## mostel

Muyshondt Mako ll. love my Aeon. Pretty excited to get another from Enrique. 
( if you'd asked this last month I'd have said incendio and beta qr too)
binge!!


----------



## blah9

Awesome, now my PD35vn triple XPL is shipped! Hopefully it will arrive before the weekend.


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> Hope I'll  was looking at a ZL H602w, but dealer here expect that it will take awhile before it's back in stock. And, surprisingly, he has a sale now on the Wizard Pro.


Received a few hours ago. Shipped last Sunday to the seller. That's some quick worldwide-shipping


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Nice little guys. I need something super small like those.



Best little knife I've found is a Spyderco Balance, Tony.






This thing cuts way beyond it's weight class.

Ken


----------



## Tmack

Looks cool too. I've actually never even handled a spiderco. I'll have to try one out. 
Always hearing about the paramilitary, delica, salt, military etc. I just was never into the thumb hole design. 
It's looks good on that little one because of the design. CF looks good too. 

(also need a Maratac lol)


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Looks cool too. I've actually never even handled a spiderco. I'll have to try one out.
> Always hearing about the paramilitary, delica, salt, military etc. I just was never into the thumb hole design.


 
I thought the same thing before I got my first one. That was over 30 years ago  Now I have like 80 of the little buggers running around here. The damned things breed! 



Tmack said:


> It's looks good on that little one because of the design. CF looks good too.



It really is outstanding. I almost passed on it. Even for me it looked a bit odd. And pretty expensive for such a small knife. But Ed Schempp's designs are always well thought out. Then a friend of mine recommended it and I had to give it a go. So glad I did.

Ken


----------



## Tmack

Looks like the say might happen now  
Mostly I carry 3.5" blades. I've just been waiting for a little smaller one to catch him my eye.


----------



## kbuzbee

As handy as little knives can be, I find most give up a lot of function for portability. This one doesn't.

Ken


----------



## kelmo

Photons International Ion, an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## TweakMDS

Well... I was doubting heavily between the Armytek Predator and Predator Pro. One of my suppliers had a sale on both, Predator Pro for 90 euros, regular for 75. Now my other supplier just put it on sale for 50 euros. Easy choice and I'll have a regular Predator in cool white coming my way. 
I don't think I've ever been this excited about seeing a sale. I actually had the stock notification on and just about did a double take when I saw it was over a 50% discount! List price was like 105 euros...

Along with the predator, I got an Eagletac 18650 2500mAh (quite cheap) and 3400mAh (expensive), another set of eneloops, a set of Lithium L91 AA's and a set of CR2032's. All to get to the 90 euros order amount for free shipping <_<
Still, I needed all of those things anyway, right??


----------



## kj2

TweakMDS said:


> Well... I was doubting heavily between the Armytek Predator and Predator Pro. One of my suppliers had a sale on both, Predator Pro for 90 euros, regular for 75. Now my other supplier just put it on sale for 50 euros. Easy choice and I'll have a regular Predator in cool white coming my way.
> I don't think I've ever been this excited about seeing a sale. I actually had the stock notification on and just about did a double take when I saw it was over a 50% discount! List price was like 105 euros...
> 
> Along with the predator, I got an Eagletac 18650 2500mAh (quite cheap) and 3400mAh (expensive), another set of eneloops, a set of Lithium L91 AA's and a set of CR2032's. All to get to the 90 euros order amount for free shipping <_<
> Still, I needed all of those things anyway, right??



Ordered a Wizard Pro warm, this Tuesday at that same seller 
Luckily weekend is coming


----------



## CyclingSalmon14




----------



## AMD64Blondie

CyclingSalmon14 said:


>



What exactly is that Vinh54 modded light? I can't tell.


----------



## kj2

AMD64Blondie said:


> What exactly is that Vinh54 modded light? I can't tell.



Fenix BC30


----------



## Peace Train

AMD64Blondie said:


> What exactly is that Vinh54 modded light? I can't tell.



It's a bird. It's a plane. It's...a bike light?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Yup, one hell of a nice bike light, so giddy waiting for it to turn up, sucks being across the "pond" so looong... Nothing anyone can do about that though =) part of the fun i guess. One of only three Vinh modded BC30's and the only one that looks like that as far as I'm aware, will be a good talking point at my club.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Like to keep you guys guessing!


----------



## Peace Train

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Like to keep you guys guessing!



_Man! _Eventually tell us. That's really cool!


----------



## Peace Train

Back on topic. I'm expecting a nitecore RCR123A 3.7V 650mAh protected. 

Yep, just one. And I should be getting those NCR18650's any day/week now.


----------



## Sixgunner

A new Surefire E2D LED Defender. Should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Malpais8

Surefire Hellfighter - go big or go home for first post right?


----------



## kj2

Not a flashlight, but a bike-light  a Lezyne Zecto Drive rear-light (black).
Will probably go together, with my to-come Fenix BC30 bike-light.


----------



## markr6

SC62w. Not in the mail yet, but should ship out next week! Really excited for this one!


----------



## Hellequin

My first post on the forum for a while... I'm expecting a new Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 arriving tomorrow. I already have the original Predator (which has been awesome and is still going strong) so it'll be interesting to see the differences between the two. Can't wait! :twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

Tracking number received for one Tain Ti T45C. Terrific tongue-twister torch name!


----------



## lightmyfire13

Eagletac D25a mini to go on a set of keys. .have 3 sets .work..home...and aset minus car keys my edc set. ...plus a nitecore digicharer d4 ....my daughter spilled cola on my i4 while was on!!!!! Don't trust it use anymore. .


----------



## Taz80

Zebralight H600fw and some KeepPower and Soshine batteries. When I get it I'll be out in the back yard comparing beam patterns and tints with my other lights, while pretending to to do something useful. My wife already thinks I'm nuts and I'm sure my neighbors aren't far behind.


----------



## Nicrod

My first custom light, McGizmo Titanium Mule, Nichia 119, 3 mode, 1*123 Mcclicky pak, I'm so excited bout this one!














Whatcha guys think? Do you think I'll be happy when it arrives?? :-D


----------



## ven

Congrats Nicrod,beautiful light and sure one will be over the moon its a light i would very much like at some point in the future:thumbsup:


----------



## Nicrod

ven said:


> Congrats Nicrod,beautiful light and sure one will be over the moon its a light i would very much like at some point in the future:thumbsup:



Thanks a lot Ven! It was a spur of the moment purchase. I was looking long and hard for Mac Tri in Titanium. And when I found out about Mac getting out of the light business, I was kinda :sigh:,
The Ti mule is more of a condolence piece for myself to satisfy my craving for a nice custom Titanium light. I still hope to get a Tri EDC still. Fingers crossed, praying to God :candle:


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Like to keep you guys guessing! 

USE Exposure TraceR rear light, UK made but I think you can get it in the US its one of the best rear lights you can get IMO for sensible money, much better than the cheapys most people run, VERY bright 75Lumens!!!! 

Most are not more than 20ish some 40 but not very commen, DinoLight or something make a insane 400 Lumen light but thats not really practical for most people... Oh I thought it has arrived today but no!!

IT WAS MY BC30!!! WOW very fast intl shipping and no customs even with lion's in the package! Cells on charge ready for testintg, cant wait goning to be a amazing Mid/High power combo.

I will have to add something with more kick for offroading though maby an extra 1000 lumens or so on the head would do it, should make it 3000 Lumens in total on the front for offroading.

Still no rear light 15/8 /14 =::


----------



## mcm308

I am waiting for a black Leef 18500x2 body and 6P. Hopefully they show up today. I am assembling a thrower with a Nailbender XRE-R2.


----------



## an_abstraction

LumaPower Vantage 2AA R5-bin

It's an older light, and there's a ton of brighter 2AA flashlights on the market right now, but this one has all the features I need without the strobe, SOS, side switches, etc. Plus it's natural HA anodized which is a rare thing among lights these days, it seems....


----------



## ginaz

i missed my D10 so much i found another on ebay. well, a D11, but who's counting?


----------



## Blayglock

Zebralight sc52w


----------



## LuxCupitor

I just ordered a Zebralight sc52w and Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor as my first "nice" flashlights.


----------



## Nicrod

LuxCupitor said:


> I just ordered a Zebralight sc52w and Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor as my first "nice" flashlights.


 
Congradulations on your new acquisitions!!

and:welcome:


----------



## SM83

Tn12 2014 is headed my way


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Timothybil

I've got two Terralux LightStar 80s coming, one in silver and one in black. One of everyone's favorite suppliers is having a BOGO for $25 USD. I've been thinking about another small light, and the price along with the higher CRI and the fact that I have a whole box of AAA alkis sitting here talked me into it. (I got the AAAs for my son's game controllers, but since he sold the X-box and moved back to civilization I'm stuck with them, since my only AAA is my Microstream, and I use lithium primaries in it) Supposed to arrive Monday so I am getting psyched! Will let you all know how they are after I play with them for a while.


----------



## JBE

Timothybil said:


> I've got two Terralux LightStar 80s coming, one in silver and one in black. One of everyone's favorite suppliers is having a BOGO for $25 USD. I've been thinking about another small light, and the price along with the higher CRI and the fact that I have a whole box of AAA alkis sitting here talked me into it. (I got the AAAs for my son's game controllers, but since he sold the X-box and moved back to civilization I'm stuck with them, since my only AAA is my Microstream, and I use lithium primaries in it) Supposed to arrive Monday so I am getting psyched! Will let you all know how they are after I play with them for a while.



I just received two of the black ones that I ordered using the BOGO. Not bad little lights at all considering they were only about $12 bucks apiece


----------



## kj2

Was time to toss some old(er) 18650s, and ordered two new unprotected Panasonic's 3400mAh for my Predator Pro. 
And 3 Eden 18650 battery-cases to store them properly. Those Soshine-boxes are to small for protected 18650s.


----------



## twin63

Malkoff MD2

Some Foursevens parts for lego'ing (including a QB2A Turbo head)

A Nitecore D4 charger, a couple of AW 14500's, and a couple of AW 18650's

Already watching for the postman.


----------



## Nicrod

My McGizmo Ti Mule arrived today!!:thumbsup:
One Nice piece of light


----------



## Jenifer512

I don't have anything now. I am still on my choosy mode. I am looking for great quality.


----------



## bright star

Fenix LD 41 680 lumen just received it what an awesome light.


----------



## Nicrod

This is what's coming in the mail for me now







And this one too! 









I have a couple really great Guys to thank for these Gems!! You guys know who you are!
Thank you so much


----------



## Captain Obvious

I'm currently waiting for the end of the month and then I'll (pre)order the *Fenix TK61vn V2 dedomed 6500k PDT* <3
Next month, *Niteye Eye40vn 7000lm*


----------



## ven

Received my fenix e25 head today FOC direct from fenix(so a big thank you) . They sent the "burst mode" head too and not the older 3 mode ,took around 3 weeks so after some stories of sending lights back(guess depends on how much the light was reflects on sending off) it has restored some faith in the flashlight world .

(story behind) I received the wrong e25 to start with,got held for ages so the shop sent the correct e25 with burst out to me. In the 10-12 weeks+ i got the original wrong e25 in mail,worked at 1st then flickered to not turning on at all. This i was told to keep being wrong and not working(so kind) . Contacted fenix direct(took a week to get a mail back but after that replies were within 24hrs). New head sent out and in that time my correct order came,e25 with burst which is a work light. 

So a lot of messing about,frustration but eventually a good outcome


----------



## Tmack

Nice Ven!


----------



## MBentz

My mailbox was stuffed today. A SureFire 6P-PH, Z49 and E2E all arrived on the same day.


----------



## Nicrod

MBentz said:


> My mailbox was stuffed today. A SureFire 6P-PH, Z49 and E2E all arrived on the same day.


It's like Christmas at your house!!


----------



## Kaolakid

Nitecore P20 . TODAY!


----------



## jamie.91

Surefire MN20 and 2 AW IMR 18650 cells


----------



## Nicrod

My Mac's arrived this week. A couple days apart from each other. 

These lights have brought a happiness, and excitement that I haven't felt, since I first started this hobby 4 years ago. 
If you've never handled a custom torch yet, I strongly urge you to try! There is something about the feel, that you just can't get in a SureFire, or HDS! It's a totally different kind of animal all together. 
I'm just very happy right now, and feel extremely fortunate to have landed these beautiful Gemstones! 
Thank you CPF and CPFMP and a very special thanks to the 3 Gentleman that helped make this a reality for me. You Guys are Awesome, and I am deeply grateful to you! 
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! 
Nick


----------



## kj2

Fenix BC30.


----------



## Ray-o-light

A SC52w from Zebralight.


----------



## Ray-o-light

Just saw the new H32w on the Zebralight web site. Preordered one of those too!


----------



## herbicide

I had most of






and 






Arrive over the weekend.

Top - new E2D body, lumensfactory twisty and IMR-E2 with an old E2e head

Bottom - Fivemega deep turbo C head and solarforce long L2 body with a FM D26 module


----------



## Mrwunderful

Hey guys, flashlight nOOb here. My gf and I use a flashlight everynight on a nightly walk, and I have gone through a "3 for 11.99" led flashlight set from costco recently (they all crapped out). 


I decided to do some research and invest in a quality light, and that search led me here to this amazing place. 


I ended up with an Olight m22 warrior as my first light, it should be here tuesday. I am so excited to get it!

Hopefully I will learn from you guys (and gals) and add some more lights to my collection!


----------



## Nicrod

Mrwunderful said:


> Hey guys, flashlight nOOb here. My gf and I use a flashlight everynight on a nightly walk, and I have gone through a "3 for 11.99" led flashlight set from costco recently (they all crapped out).
> 
> 
> I decided to do some research and invest in a quality light, and that search led me here to this amazing place.
> 
> 
> I ended up with an Olight m22 warrior as my first light, it should be here tuesday. I am so excited to get it!
> 
> Hopefully I will learn from you guys (and gals) and add some more lights to my collection!



:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: 

start saving your money, get a second job, if you have any savings AT ALL, SAY GOOD BYE to it!!
Besides that have fun and enjoy this wonderful hobby! 

Nick


----------



## ettercap

I’ve got a mule head for my Peak Eiger coming from the wonderful folks over at Oveready, and a Sunwayman D40A from the equally wonderful peeps at Illumination Supply!

I've got tracking fever. This stuff needs to hurry up and get here, already! :sweat:


----------



## jonwkng

*THIS!!!* :devil:






Photo of Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn in Vinh's hand courtesy of Vinh Nguyen.


----------



## Tmack

Whoa........................ Lumens!!!


----------



## ven

Awesome Jon,impeccable taste,hoping to have one built myself in the coming month/s

Look forward to your views/impressions and of course pics or it aint true


----------



## djtzar

Bunch of Fenix'es , E05 2014 Edt , E20 2014 Edt , TK35 , oh and a D25Cvn  very excited .... downhill from here much like my knife addiction ...


----------



## ven

djtzar said:


> Bunch of Fenix'es , E05 2014 Edt , E20 2014 Edt , TK35 , oh and a D25Cvn  very excited .... downhill from here much like my knife addiction ...



Congrats on the lights,the d25cvn is a superb little pocket beast,love mine and used regular(daily edc) oh and if your gonna go down hill.................might as well go quick:naughty:


----------



## ruke

you are getting vinh's hand tooo



jonwkng said:


> *THIS!!!* :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn in Vinh's hand courtesy of Vinh Nguyen.


----------



## ruke

vinh sent me a shipping notice...must be for 1 of the items purchased over the weekend...


----------



## ven

ruke said:


> you are getting vinh's hand tooo



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO everything will take twice as long............got to hand it to jon though


----------



## ettercap

Oops...Stopped by REI for something today and got a heck of a deal on a PD35 — my first 18650 light — and a Benchmade Mini Grip...now to find some 18650s and a charger...


----------



## dave58

Hi all,
I'm enjoying browsing the CandlePower Forum frequently. Anyway today I received the 3 Surefire flashlights that I ordered from LA Police Gear last week: a 6P, an E2D LED Defender Ultra, and a EB1 Backup. I'm looking forward to carrying the EB1 as my EDC - at least that is the plan. One of these was on their Closeout list - the 6P I think it was. 

Any opinions good or bad on this trio?

Thanks everyone!

Dave


----------



## Tmack

Dqg fairy baby!


----------



## Jack Daniels

*Re: Incoming - Stupid Me*

I ordered clicky tail caps for two G2 Nitrolons I had purchased on eBay. I had the G2s sent to a U.S. address to save on shipping. The tail caps came to my Canadian address, and arrived first. I kept bringing them to work, in a Tim Horton's doughnut bag, hoping that my friend was bringing my lights in from his address over there, but all week long he didn't have the goods. At some point over the long weekend I removed the bag from my lunch bag, thinking I would take a trip to his house to get my Surefires. That never happened, and I misplaced the bag with the tail caps in it. This past Monday night I went to work, and my friend had brought in all the Surefires I had ordered - 4 in all, plus a Z59 for my 6P. But I have no clickys for the G2s. I've been up and down this house looking for a Tim Horton's bag. I don't know if I'll ever see them again, so I ordered another pair. Life sucks, then you die.

Now I need another Z59, since I ordered another 6P.


----------



## ven

Nice 1 tony,you will love its simple effective UI and so tiny you fit it anywhere 

:laughing: you do know it requires a bro............the spy


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

ZL SC62w out for delivery today.


----------



## Tmack

Just got one if these   

Tain Nova Damascus. 
14 Purple and orange trits. 

Ehh I guess it's ok ..................


----------



## kbuzbee

Very pretty, Tony!

Ken


----------



## Tmack

Aaathankuu Ken. 

It hurt the wallet pretty bad, but I've been wanting a light like this for a long time. Very happy!


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Very happy!



That's what counts, brother! Enjoy!

Ken


----------



## ven

WOW love it tony .......not much.........a lot

I will hopefully be adding a similar light at a later date:thumbsup:

Congrats tony,awesome stuff


----------



## Tmack

Thanks fellas! 
Haven't been this excited for a light in a long time. 

Can't wait to see the trits. 

I have a new Balisong coming that is titanium and blue , so I may swap out the orange and purple for blue . 
Will also go with my ti xm 18 with blue hardware . 

Matching costs alot!


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Matching costs alot!



You are my fashion role model, brother! :thumbsup:

Ken


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> Just got one if these
> 
> Tain Nova Damascus.
> 14 Purple and orange trits.
> 
> Ehh I guess it's ok ..................



Congratulations, Tony! Great catch!


----------



## ruke

my jaw is on my chest...

Just got one if these   

Tain Nova Damascus. 
14 Purple and orange trits. 

Ehh I guess it's ok .................. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Tmack

Haha my smile is just getting bigger and bigger  







Here's the beauty from the side. Ahhh I love it!


----------



## ven

Should come with a warning ..................i need one now


----------



## Tmack

The main thread says the Damascus are sold out, but the regular says nothing. I don't know if that means there are some left?


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> The main thread says the Damascus are sold out, but the regular says nothing. I don't know if that means there are some left?



Cheers tony,not for now,I want an mm18vn first but after that and maybe a triple pd35vn and also an x40vn triple ,it's on the cards .........dam there is a grand :laughing: I just can't help wanting a tain or a gizmo ,but this nice chap,iirc his name is vunh or vanh or somet,he keeps moding these awesome lights I can't resist:twothumbs


----------



## Garanddad

Been away from this addiction for a while. When it came back it was with a vengeance. This week alone...another E2e,E1e,and A2. All pretty much duplicates because I have beat up the first ones with a decade of use. Also hit the Malkoff site. As soon as they all arrive I will have some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## scout24

I've not been away, but watching the prices on older SF's go up has made me put aside a few hosts recently. A G3, a couple G2's, and a G3 bezel assy. on it's way. Some more P90's at a good price. Did pick up a HDS Rotary 170, but nothing major other than that in a while. :thinking:


----------



## Mrwunderful

Been researching a new EDC, decided on the d25a. I have a fenix ld02 but I wanted something a little more substantial. I decided to spend a little more, think I will be happy!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Eye40vn Package 1, 7,000 lumens!!! Can't. Freaking. Wait.


----------



## leaftye

A couple 18500's ordered for testing and then for use in a mod.


----------



## kaikoakh29

Hey guys what's better the fenix ld41 or the sunwayman d40a


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## applevalleyjoe

FENIX TK35 UE, 2 Inova Micro lights, 4 Photon Microlights, 8 Micro batteries.


----------



## RoccoOnFire

Right now I have a SR95, an Eagletac d25lc2, and a nitecore PD12 on the way!! Those and a whole slew of various batteries to add to the stash. Can't wait for Wednesday to come I hope I'm around to sign for the package.:shrug:


----------



## Col.Gideon

...a new toy for my dives. I already own the Xtar D35 diving torch.

And now the D26

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtar_d26_8ulqnk.jpg"

http://abload.de/img/xtar_d26_8ulqnk.jpg

 copyright by Xtar


...and the EagleTac TX25C2 with Cree XM-L2 U2 LED. I already own the TX25C2 with the XM-L U2 LED. The TX25C2 is one of my favorite flashlights. So I need the newer one...:devil:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=promo_main8qugi.jpg"

http://abload.de/img/promo_main8qugi.jpg
copyright by EagleTac

Image tags removed from Hot Linked Images - Norm


----------



## think2x

Klarus RS18.


----------



## Bonginator

Zebralight H502r


----------



## UnderPar

Panasonic Eneloop, BK3MCCE, 4 x AA
Panasonic Eneloop, BK4MCCE, 4 x AAA
Panasonic Quick Smart Charger BQ-CC16


----------



## kaikoakh29

What about armytac r they any good


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bull_paqqy

Not in the mail yet, but thinking very hard about the M11r Ti dream


----------



## ven

Got my long awaited nitecore handle in the mail


----------



## tstites

Just received D25C in the mail yesterday and with RCR123 I'm very impressed! I'm testing it out as my new EDC in place of ZL SC600 that has been chewing up my pockets. By the way, ordered it from Illumination Supply on Friday at about 4pm and received on Monday! 👍


----------



## Timothybil

Six Icon Rogue 1s in titanium. Found a couple Icon penlights on Amazon for US$5 + free shipping so ordered them. Got them a couple days ago and they are nice. They were sold by Digicircle, so I found their website to see what else they had around. Found they had some Rogue 1s for US1.17 each + SH. I ordered the six for a grand total of US$18.99. I figure I will use them for loaners and give-aways if the need arises. Its always nice to have a couple of extra cheap lights around!


----------



## kelmo

Malkoff M61L 219


----------



## Jeffg330

bull_paqqy said:


> Not in the mail yet, but thinking very hard about the M11r Ti dream



Don't wait too long, going gear is already sold out and it's my understanding they are only making 300 of these


----------



## kj75

ven said:


> Got my long awaited nitecore handle in the mail



Looks good Ven!
Does it fit on other brands?


----------



## ven

Cheers kj75,yes any similar diameter body ,not tried it on the tn35vn etc yet but know rich has tried it on some of his lights with success .
More here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?390056-Nitecore-TM-series-Handle-Kit


----------



## Richwouldnt

I have the Coleman 1000 claimed Lumens lantern due tomorrow. Listed on Amazon as the "Coleman 1000 Lumen CPX6 Lantern." I did not order the CPX6 rechargeable battery pack as the lantern includes a 4D battery holder and the CPX6 battery pack is "sealed lead acid" technology which is cheap, antiquated and short shelf life technology for a lantern I intend to be primarily used during power outages. I will use it with NiMH D batteries or 3AA to D adapters used with Eneloops.


----------



## Inova his head

It's been a long time since I've been able to add anything to this thread, but my (long-overdue) first foursevens - quark mini mlr2! :-D


----------



## herbicide

I've preordered (so it's not technically in the mail, yet, but still...) a Gen II DQG 'World Smallest 26650 Flashlight' from CNQG.


----------



## sassaquin

Ordered a Muyshondt Mako Mk II HO from Unique Titanium that is in the mail and should arrive tomorrow.

Already have a Mako flood in my collection, but couldn't resist the Mk II which has a high mode (21 lumens) that is twice as bright as the original.


----------



## nfetterly

Chrome McGizmo PD arrived today.

Have triple drop-in from Tata coming.
Have Quad drop-in (with center red LED) from Vinz
Have LD50vn coming
Have vn Fenix headlamp coming
Have T45vn being demoded


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

That'll keep ya satisfied for a few days Neale.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Mtn. Elec. SupFire M6 with level 2 mods and four Samsung 25Rs.

Chris


----------



## Fast LT1

Decided to buy mine locally. Purchased a surefire aviator l2 led green and an eb1 for $325 after taxes.


----------



## Divisi0n

Just received my O-Light S10 L2 and Thrunite TN12 2014. Love them both, such great lights.


----------



## kaikoakh29

I have a armytak preditor pro comeing


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NoNotAgain

Got a Acebeam K40Nvn on the way from Vinh, a couple of DQG lights coming from over the pond and an EC25 Nitecore from Illumination Supply. 

The EC25 was on special ($30) at half price in both the neutral or cool white versions. I'm surprised that I haven't read of any folks jumping on this deal.


----------



## Fast LT1

Got a brand new Surefire LX2 Lumamax for $119 shipped.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

I just got the "delivered" notification for my Nitecore i4 charger. Got tired of having to charge my cells 2 at a time for my 4 cell lights.

Also just order a Zebralight H600w, a light I've wanted for months but could never find it in stock anywhere, found it on E2FieldGear with coupon code "guyd" it was only $80 shipped, can't wait! I plan to run my H602w and H600w on the same strap to meet all my head illumination needs


----------



## pineapple

Just won a Surefire E2L Outdoorsman. It's brand new (still in the packaging), but an older model. 60/3 lumens with a KX2 head. I know I'll like the UI on it and am curious to see for myself the output on one of these older SF's. Looking forward to the long run time and hoping to get a neutral/slightly warmish tint. At any rate, it's always good to have something new coming in!


----------



## mcorp

Incoming would be a fully retrofitted red Meva 863 lantern from none other than Panos (Baroutologos) who has inspiringly given its enticing name...ΝΕΔΑ. 

 http://www.rechargeable-led-lantern.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/neda-1.jpg


----------



## Tmack

14 pieces of tritium to deck out my tain!


----------



## jonwkng

mcorp said:


> Incoming would be a fully retrofitted red Meva 863 lantern from none other than Panos (Baroutologos) who has inspiringly given its enticing name...ΝΕΔΑ.



Great lantern purchase, Matthew! :thumbsup: Neda is a pretty name. 



Tmack said:


> 14 pieces of tritium to deck out my tain!



Have fun decking your light in your own colour scheme, Tony!


----------



## CommanderBrot

I just wanted 1 (one) new flashlight...

After surfing the forums here and at BLF I can't wait to get my hands on Convoy S2+, Tank007 E09 and Trustfire 3T6 (with stainless steel bezel)...


----------



## mcorp

jonwkng said:


> Great lantern purchase, Matthew! :thumbsup: Neda is a pretty name.



Thanks Jonathan  Looking forward to this masterpiece, really great guy to work with too! 

He has a black meva 863, which might be still for sale:devil:


----------



## Tmack

jonwkng said:


> Great lantern purchase, Matthew! :thumbsup: Neda is a pretty name.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun decking your light in your own colour scheme, Tony!



Thanks for all your help my friend! You saved me alot of trial and error I'm sure.  

Should be here soon. 


Also have a dqg fairy brass on the way. Got it from cnquality . Hopefully it gets here. I have no experience ordering from them and I hear it takes very long time to get here.


----------



## Richwouldnt

Fenix TK76 and Powerex MH-C808M battery charger due today along with 10 mini touch switch USB powered six LED continuously variable lights. The Fenix light is practically a futuristic cubist sculpture in form and per the descriptions and tests I have read a ultra versatile light while the Powerex charger can handle eight D size NiMH batteries at a time and charge them at up to 2 amps each. The USB lights were dirt cheap and are bare circuit board design flat SMT LED lights with a capacitive combined switch and continuously variable output adjustment. At under $2 each on ebay they were hard to resist. Finally getting some copper rod to use in making some dummy batteries and some C size Tenergy Centura LSD NiMH batteries.


----------



## ven

In the mail to vinh right now but eventually an x40 triple quad xpl:devil: with optics..............cant wait,will be my ultimate light in many ways,will be my most used too.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

ven said:


> In the mail to vinh right now but eventually an x40 triple quad xpl:devil: with optics..............cant wait,will be my ultimate light in many ways,will be my most used too.


I sure do hope you post some photos of this monster and its beam!


----------



## ven

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I sure do hope you post some photos of this monster and its beam!




Me post pics

:laughing:


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

ven said:


> Me post pics
> 
> :laughing:


An excellent thread in the "vn" subforum me thinks


----------



## galveston22

I've got a Thrunite TN32 coming tomorrow and a Olight SR95S UT also, both from Amazon.


----------



## ven

Shiny 25r cells


----------



## ven

ThirstyTurtle said:


> An excellent thread in the "vn" subforum me thinks




Of course.............it would be a dishonour not to:thumbsup:


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

ven said:


> Shiny 25r cells


Sweet chargers! What are they?


----------



## ven

Left is the vp2 and right vp1..........my solution to 4 bay charging at .25/.5/1a up to 4 cells.............works very well.If i need to charge 4.35v cells i use the vp2,other than that imo the vp1 makes an excellent choice to save money.


----------



## spearcrow

Technically I just got my new streamlight vantage in the mail today, but it just came. Got it mounted up on my fire helmet, but for the sake of people's homes and property...I hope it is a while before I get to try it out!

Also have another pro tac 2 AAA coming in the mail. I lost my first one while on my motorcycle some how. I replaced it with a preon 2, and after about a month, have decided that while it's a great light, I really miss my pro tac. I'm sure there are lots of better edc light out there that I'll learn about here, but I am pretty taken with it. 

I also bout a couple lights off another forum the other day, not really sure why...just to try out em out I guess. Quark 123>2 tactical and a lumipower of some kind. Never owned either brand and I haven't even heard of lumipower before, so I'm interested to see how them and try em out!


----------



## RGB_LED

A Malkoff M361N P60 dropin.


----------



## survivaledc

Zebralight h600w mkii


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

survivaledc said:


> Zebralight h600w mkii


Me too! Got from E2FieldGear, should be here today


----------



## survivaledc

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Me too! Got from E2FieldGear, should be here today



That's where I got mine as well! They sent me the 10% off coupon code after I registered, but I was still able to use the CPFM code to get 8% off and free shipping since the order was over $50. I had to throw in a 3-pack of the Limited Edition Shelterwood Field Notes as well. 

How long has your order taken to process and ship? I ordered mine late last night so I fear that mine won't be processed until Monday.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

survivaledc said:


> That's where I got mine as well! They sent me the 10% off coupon code after I registered, but I was still able to use the CPFM code to get 8% off and free shipping since the order was over $50. I had to throw in a 3-pack of the Limited Edition Shelterwood Field Notes as well.
> 
> How long has your order taken to process and ship? I ordered mine late last night so I fear that mine won't be processed until Monday.


I ordered mine Tuesday morning and it shipped that day. I used the 10% off coupon thanks to Google!


----------



## KD5XB

RGB_LED said:


> A Malkoff M361N P60 dropin.



Ooh, NICE!

I just ordered a Fenix LD41 (680 lumens, $51 US) to replace the JetBeam Jet-3 Military I have had in my pocket for SIX YEARS! I had thought it was 3 or 4 years old, but when I checked, I bought it in November 2008. Good service from JetBeam.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Somehow my SC62w that I ordered on Thursday arrived before my H600w that I ordered on Monday...who cares, new light!


----------



## Neilbenecke

ven said:


> Got my long awaited nitecore handle in the mail



I purchased a number of these when they first came out and "long awaited" is likely an understatement. Have u ever waited this long for anything before because I haven't. 
They are great though right what you think ? I saw some images of the the reverse mount also looked pretty sweet. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## ven

I prefer that way for comfort and also reminds me of the
http://nightreaper.com/images/NR-50W-Arranged-2.jpg

Image tags removed from Hot Linked Image - Norm

awesome

Yes i really like the handle,said before its breathed new life into my "not used much" tm15,love it,with me downstairs for patrol(on low obv :laughing: )

Think price is a bit out,maybe $15-$20 more realistic but still its quite well made,does the job,correct proportions etc and would recommend.


----------



## kj2

SWM M11R Dream should be here very soon now 
Pic that GoingGear posted made me drool


----------



## Neilbenecke

ven said:


> I prefer that way for comfort and also reminds me of the
> http://nightreaper.com/images/NR-50W-Arranged-2.jpg
> 
> Image tags removed from Hot Linked Image - Norm
> 
> 
> awesome
> 
> Yes i really like the handle,said before its breathed new life into my "not used much" tm15,love it,with me downstairs for patrol(on low obv :laughing: )
> 
> Think price is a bit out,maybe $15-$20 more realistic but still its quite well made,does the job,correct proportions etc and would recommend.



Yea little spendy but u know nitecore they not selling noodles on the side if the road. But what a freaking pic that .... GO NIGHT REAPER


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Divisi0n

*Armytek Predator Pro V2.5 XP-G2 - Incoming! Along with a Nitecore Digicharger and 18650 batteries. Cant wait!*


----------



## Divisi0n

Also just picked up a Surefire EB1 Backup in silver.


----------



## kelmo

C2 with a couple of dropins!


----------



## Nicrod

Long list of goodies to come:

1. Brass fairy brand new. 

2.HDS Rotary HiCri W/Thor's hammer holster

3. Prometheus clips *2 of them

4.Atwood G2 Atwrench 

5. Oveready C2 Black cerakote

6. Macs Ti Tri EDC / JHanko modded 15 Trits, Ku E switch
From SOYCD


----------



## jonwkng

Nicrod said:


> Long list of goodies to come



Wow! What a haul! Congratulations, Nick!


----------



## Nicrod

jonwkng said:


> Wow! What a haul! Congratulations, Nick!



Thank you Jonathan! This has been one amazing month! 
I don't think I'll ever have a binge like this one Again. 

So much great stuff, and it's all on my "must have" list.


----------



## rpm00

ZL SC62w FTW!


----------



## radiopej

The new Solarforce S13 switch and a reverse clicky insert, some Solarforce parts and dropins, a Fenix E99 Ti.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Today a Orange Cerakote HDS Rotary 170, tomorrow a McGizmo Sapphire 25 GS.


----------



## Ishango

I received the shipping order for my custom made leather holster for my HDS lights made by Hogo/Dan/Thor.


----------



## joshjp

galveston22 said:


> I've got a Thrunite TN32 coming tomorrow and a Olight SR95S UT also, both from Amazon.



WOW nice 2 beasts. How you like em?


----------



## joshjp

I should get my Acebeam K40M tomarrow can't wait.


----------



## industriemechaniker

Still waiting on 3 Nichia 219A LEDs and one DQG AAA clicky flashlight.


----------



## DoctorSolo

Just ordered 20 battery station CR123 batteries from lighthound. What a great deal.


----------



## Kamerat

Incoming is a std Fenix E99, a Vinh modded Fenix E99 with a XP-L 4000k and a Armytek 1xaa pro Tiara warm/neutral headlamp + a bunch of battery carriers, fobs etc. Moving towards aaa/aa and rechargeables.

Edit: and a Rayus C01 Nichia 219 (how could I forget - bought it as I was inspired by the one-mode thread!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

ven said:


> In the mail to vinh right now but eventually an x40 triple quad xpl:devil: with optics..............cant wait,will be my ultimate light in many ways,will be my most used too.




What a beast!!!

I currently have in post 20/30 things that are all various I went on a spending spree on alli and fasttech and vinh forum and gopro mounts and stuff from eBay and I am having things turn up I forgot I even orders!! It's like Xmas three or four packages a day my mum is mad of having to keep getting them from post man everyday when he knocks LOL, and I'm sure the post man is not likening it either ahahaha.

On the photon side I have RGB eBay leasers and a P60vn, D40Avn Dedome, HC90Vn, D25CTiV3vn.

I'm saveng up and recovering after my spree but will be buying MM18 (I'd love a 3* Quad XPL LOL but don't have that kind if cash!) And many save up for a thrower as I don't have a dedicated thrower!!! Might be a TK5?v2 (Forogt the middle number)...


----------



## CSSA

Four Sevens Maelstrom MM-X with burst mode.


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Partner C1 XM-L2 Limited Edition.
edit; returned light.


----------



## AirmanV

SureFire P2X Fury (Defender series). I have the Tactical version but decided to get the Defender series.


----------



## chaosdsm

Since one of my auctions just sold for more than twice what I expected to get, I just ordered - Rosewill RLFL-14001 flashlight

It's a sub $15 light _*that's probably not worth the effort*_, but for the features it's supposed to support, I'm giving it a shot anyway since it may be exactly what my mom is looking for to EDC.

*Specifications
* • LED Type: CREE XP-G R5
• LED Output: Max. 330 Lumen with AA (1.5V), Max. 450 Lumen with Li-Ion (3.7V), up to 7,500 lux at 3 ft.
• Zoom Lens: Wide-Angle to Focus (Adjustable)
• Throw: 150 ft. - 650 ft.
• Voltage & Current: Dual-Power: AA (1.5V) & Li-Ion (3.7V), 60mA- 600mA *(I already have 2 Olight 750mAh 14500 Li-Ion's that I can test with)*
• Battery Type: 1 x AA 1.5V or 1 x 14500 Li-Ion 3.7V (Battery Not Included)
• Lumen: 450lm - 330lm (100%), 220lm - 160lm (50%), 50lm - 20lm (10%), 450lm - 330lm (Strobe), 450lm - 330lm (S.O.S.)
• Dimension: Diameter Head 1", Body 1" x Length 3.9" - 4.5" (Adjustable)
• Water Proof: IP-65


----------



## kensington

Convoy C8 Cree XM-L should be here this week, my first Convoy. I want to get into some Solarforce, what is a good site for Solarforce stuff?


----------



## DHart

Eagletac MX25L3 MT-G2 emitter kit.







Can't wait to turn this loose in the sonoran desert that is my back yard.


----------



## Richwouldnt

Trustfire TR-S700 monster size handled flashlight or spotlight. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday as it cleared LA Customs this afternoon. Continuously variable output from <1 Lumen to maximum and it runs on three 26650 batteries in parallel. Two sets of 5000+ mAh 26650 batteries on the way from Mountain Electronics too for it.


----------



## joshjp

ThruNite TN-32VN tomarrow.


----------



## forstersun

a custom-made LED base set for surefire M4(for KT1 and KT4 to be precise)
a yoga mat....
4 bags of spicy chickens which are really delicious
a well-printed surefire product review from 1979 to 2014.


----------



## kdrocks

Hi guys, just starting out here in CPF. Have several Fenixes and Jetbeams that ended up as giveaway to family members.

A Surefire E1D Led should be arriving any day now. The pain of waiting is just unbearable...


----------



## wedlpine

Fenix E05SS
Fenix E99 Ti - Pre-ordered


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Swapped my HC90vn for a HL55vn...oh and some glow paint's ect.


----------



## Tapis

Zebralight SC62w. This will be the 5th flashlight I'm buying and the first from ZL. Cannot wait to play with it.


----------



## Nicrod

Today is a Mac's custom Titanium XML2 EDC 

and hopefully my Black Oveready C2 cerakote shows up too!

Also a friend of mine shipped me his LS20 to play with, that should arrive today too!


----------



## RUSH FAN

I will be getting the following today from my new buddy Nicod!

Aluminum Mac's Tri-EDC with modded eSwitch by Jhanko.

Very excited!


----------



## BanditoPete

Anticipation is running high awaiting one of Vinh's LD50vn lights. Also have some fresh CR123A's and Fenix 18650's expected this week.


----------



## Bob Damon

A Nitecore EC25, a great sale from Illumn.


----------



## Monocrom

Very excited to get a Klarus Mi X6 Titanium light soon. 

Little early Christmas present to myself (along with a few other items). :santa:


----------



## bdogps

The seller was in ebay, but luckily the person selling this Olight M3X Triton version 2014 lives locally in the area, so I got it today and for a great deal as well.


----------



## kj2

Have confirmation, that my SWM M11R Ti Dream should arrive tomorrow


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> Have confirmation, that my SWM M11R Ti Dream should arrive tomorrow



*Dream* on this night 

Looking forward to your pics of this collectors item. I've to pass  € € € €


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> *Dream* on this night
> 
> Looking forward to your pics of this collectors item. I've to pass  € € € €


Yeah, it was a long wait. Hope it's worth it. Pics will come


----------



## UnderPar

My SC62w will arrive tomorrow. :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Zebralight H602w. Was looking at this headlamp for a long time, and came in stock at the ZL-dealer here, today.
Ordered one, and now it already shows out-of-stock in the webshop


----------



## jonwkng

One of these... Plus a couple of copper hosts. Going to be fun figuring out what to cram into them. 





Gorgeous photo courtesy of Sinner.


----------



## phosphor

Six CR2016 coin cells and two eneloop AA to C adapters. Hey, we all can't drop a wad when fancy strikes.


----------



## davidt1

kj2 said:


> Zebralight H602w. Was looking at this headlamp for a long time, and came in stock at the ZL-dealer here, today.
> Ordered one, and now it already shows out-of-stock in the webshop



I am deciding if I should get this version. Please post your impressions of this light in the headlamp forum.


----------



## kj2

davidt1 said:


> I am deciding if I should get this version. Please post your impressions of this light in the headlamp forum.


Will do in the H602 thread


----------



## AirmanV

Maelstrom MMR-X. My first 47s light, and from what I can tell I will like it. It may just be my next duty light, we'll see. This is probably one of the only Maelstrom lights I can see liking, since I'm not a fan of twist UI's.


----------



## aginthelaw

3aa to d converters for my malkoff magcharger from kaidomain. these are the ones that put the batteries in series instead of parallel (i hope i got it right), and a 1500lm k3 head from solar force to go with the fivemega tube i got in the mail last week on a give away. i'm putting my maelstrom mmx, jetbeam rrt-01, and novatac 120 edc in the mail to vinh in a week or two...i'll post when theyre on the way. some of the items i see you guys have in the mail might shame me to going over to the budget light forum


----------



## wedlpine

Gerber Option 50
Tank007 TK701


----------



## AMD64Blondie

12 Battery Station CR123A batteries.


----------



## Phaserburn

Mag 3rd Gen 2D, Streamlight propoly max.


----------



## caseyse

Two dual output P1R Peacekeepers and four Orbtronic 3400mAh 18650 batteries!


----------



## AirmanV

caseyse said:


> Two dual output P1R Peacekeepers and four Orbtronic 3400mAh 18650 batteries!



You'll like your P1R peacekeeper! I got mine a few days ago and it's really nice. Good tint, decent throw, and has good knurling.


----------



## mcm308

A little orange AA light. L3 Illumination I think...And another 4 flat A2.


----------



## JSStryker

Nothing at the moment but I am putting together an order for more batteries.


----------



## Fast LT1

Have a couple lumens factory bulbs coming from light hound for my e1e.

Also have 40 cr123 batteries on the way from battery junction - stocking up in case this ebola crap hits the fan.


----------



## mcm308

I have to order batteries also. Will be getting mine from Battery Station.


----------



## Rhavina

I just recieved my Olight x6 marauder and SR95, HOLY poop was my first impression when firing them up in my yard....... Those flashlights put out some serious amount of light! :naughty:


----------



## Ishango

I wanted to get some extra single AAA lights for my upcoming holiday trip. So I ordered an Olight i3 EOS and the 2014 model of the Fenix E05 (plain black version). I also ordered the Tasmanian Tiger pouch that Fenix sells nowadays to use with some of my lights.


----------



## aginthelaw

couldn't resist the bang:shakeheadgood coupon and went for the sr mini intimidator, despite the mixed reviews. will probably have that confiscated by my wife if i don't fork over rent money soon.


----------



## ven

aginthelaw said:


> couldn't resist the bang:shakeheadgood coupon and went for the sr mini intimidator, despite the mixed reviews. will probably have that confiscated by my wife if i fork over rent money soon.




The mini is an awesome light so put that mixed reviews to the back,only thing is delivery,lets hope they have sorted their act out





I changed bezel back



UI takes a little used to but flip side is instant turbo at any level and release to go back to mode it was on...............great size/output light,lots of flood ,very useful.


----------



## Phaserburn

Full set of 5 AAA Glo-Toobs, every color.


----------



## dc38

Phaserburn said:


> Full set of 5 AAA Glo-Toobs, every color.



You beat me to the punch lol


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

I was patiently waiting for Mountain Electronics to offer the "S3" EDC triple emitter lights again. Saw them come up yesterday as "in stock", and snagged one before they were "out of stock" again moments later. :thumbsup:

Configured mine as a triple Nichia 219B, driven at 5.8A, with 6 custom modes and memory (moonlight thru 100%) Not the barn burner that an XP-G2 version would be, but I really wanted a 219B light, and with each emitter powered with ~ 2A, that should still easily be 1,000+ lumens of floody Nichia chewiness in a teeny tiny pocket sized light. 

Also, Richard (the owner); man that guy was super helpful with my questions. Outstanding. 

Now the 2 week wait! Should be arriving just in time for hikes with the fall leaves scattered everywhere. Perfect.


----------



## ven

An rebuilt ecu...........




What has this got to do with flashlights etc??? well without my truck i cant go work,without work i cant get money for lights


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

:wave: First post... here goes...

I have been lurking around the forums here for quite a while looking for some info. I apparently picked up the "flashlight itch bug" while I was here digging for said information ( like I really needed another hobby to spend money on  ). 

I currently have a Nitecore MH2C and a 4Sevens Mini ML that I EDC. I also have a Fenix LD12 that is still sitting in the box and has not seen any use. 

Love the way the Mini ML rides in my pocket due to it's size. Hate the batteries it requires and I hate the UI as it always seems to come apart in my pocket or turn itself on. 

The MH2C has turned out to be quite the turd and a waste of my hard earned money :thumbsdow. 

With that said.. I am awaiting the arrival of the following lights (one of these has to be a winner! )

2 x L3 Illumination L10C Nichia 219 ( one natural, one black )

1 x Thrunite T10S Neutral White ( this one is actually a birthday gift for someone )

1 x Thrunite T10T Neutral White

While I am patiently awaiting the arrival of said lights, I have stumbled upon the Peak Eiger. I also have been thinking really hard about the Sunwayman V11R with AA battery extender. Sooo many choices... Soo little cash lol.


----------



## kj75

Waiting for the Fenix E99ti....


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Waiting for the Fenix E99ti....



Me too


----------



## Pixel Hunter

Two TnC Ultra-Lux 18350s. One in HA aluminum, one in solid copper. (His and hers.) Should be here tomorrow.

I really jumped in head first with my first "real" flashlight purchase, not counting a handful of Maglites I've had for 20+ years. :huh:


----------



## bdogps

Waiting for Tn30 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## MikeP.

I'm currently waiting for a Fenix PD35.


----------



## Illum

Surefire W117 weaponlight

once it arrives I might end up picking up a 1911 to use it on...


----------



## Boomer8404

Surefire E1DL, Surefire EB1, Surefire E1L (2nd Gen vintage), Nitecore SRT7 & finally a Klarus ST11 w/ Mini USB Charging Cap. Yeah........ I had some money burning a hole in my pocket, but f-it, its what makes me happy!


----------



## UnderPar

I've got Olight O'Pen and Acebeam L10 coming my way. Expected to arrive tomorrow. The O'Pen is my first 2xAAA light.


----------



## Moto EMT

I currently am waiting on a package from Batteryjunction with my O-Light M3x Triton. The only rub is that they cancelled my RM-20 remote switch because O-Light discontinued it. We'll see how I feel about it once it gets here as weapon mounting it is far less attractive without the remote switch option.


----------



## Tapis

Sunwayman V11R + extender
Zebralight SC62w
Thrunite T10S
Xstar VP2 Charger

Trying to avoid impulsive purchases and buy lights I will actually use.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

Who did you order your T10S from? Just curious because I ordered mine through Thrunite's website. So far my experience has been unpleasant to say the least.


----------



## Tapis

@ThrottleMonkey - PM sent.

Judging from some posts I have read, many here have had a so so experience ordering from Thrunite's website. It's better to buy from a dealer.


----------



## redeye0315

Quark X AA squared


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

Gotta love a Friday afternoon package! 

I only have one issue with all of this... I forgot about batteries


----------



## Illum

ThrottleMonkey said:


>



Which spydie is this?


----------



## jonwkng

An EN coated custom with 23 tritium slots specially milled by the talented and super-helpful maker. Plus 23 trits from [email protected] Just cleared customs! Going to be fun doing the trits installation.


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

Spyderco Dragonfly Stainless Steel Plain Edge. 

This one is a gift for someone. It has their name engraved on the other side of the handle.

I have bought several of these for people I care about. I have one as well. Love this lil' freaking knife! I have large hands so to make it easier to use I have a lanyard on mine. Gives the pinky finger something to do lol.


----------



## cjmorris

Stainless steel peak eiger ultra with momentary switch. And a malkoff mdc li ion. Both are in the mail. Hopefully one shows up tomorrow, but it will probably be next week.


----------



## sightseeing

H600w Mk II 18650 XM-L2 Headlamp Neutral White 
Gonna use it for running.


----------



## dnlmcginnis5

Md4 body 

M91B malkoff drop in.


----------



## mcm308

Not in the mail but does a local pickup count ?? Lol Got this beauty the other day..


----------



## outdoorguy82

I just put in an order for a Niwalker Nova MM15, Olight SR Mini Intimidator, 7 Olight 3400 mah batteries, and an Xtar VP4 battery charger from Going Gear. Also ordered a can of Inferno Pepper Spray from Amazon for those night walks lol. Had to take the wife shopping at the mall to compensate for my large purchase. At least it will be easier to carry these heavy lights with my wallet being so light now.


----------



## FILIPPO

My Fury P3X should arrive at my door this week.. hopefully tomorrow! can't wait!

Maybe some pics will follow! :devil:


----------



## ayeso

My TN12 2014, MCC2 charger + batts (Should be here today!)
My Eneloop charger with 4 AAs and 2AAAs and 8 extra AA batteries(paid 40$ shipper, great deal!) Maybe here today?
My sipik s68 knockoffs, probably here tues or weds.


----------



## RByers91

HDS Executive Clicky 170 Nichia!

Going to this from a preon 2, so i'm pretty excited. Also have a dark sucks clip on the way as well.


----------



## ForrestChump

EDL1, Wednesday........ 


Ok, done posting about it for awhile........


----------



## caseyse

XV-LX70, two spare bulbs, one spare battery pack.


----------



## mcm308

I forgot about a LNIB 4 flat A2 I having coming from down under...hahaa


----------



## wedlpine

Sunwayman C20Cvn XML2 PDTn
Thrunite T10Tvn XPL 5700K Polished
Surefire P2Xvn Fury XM-L2 U3


----------



## kj2

wedlpine said:


> Surefire P2Xvn Fury XM-L2 U3


Nice


----------



## magellan

I like CR2 lights, have 13 different ones, and finally decided to buy many of the remaining ones that are still easily obtainable as a number are no longer made and I didn't want to miss out. I already have these:


Arcmania MJP Extreme Micro (3)
Katokichi Ichishiki LE, also known as just K.I. LE
Muyshondt Aeon Mark I
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II
Muyshondt Aluminum Bronze Ion XM-L
Lumintop X10 (2) (adapted from pistol light)
Ultrafire WF-606A, black
Fireworm F01 Ti (2)
Nitecore Sens Mini (2)
Nitecore EZ (preceeded Sens Mini)
G & P Shot Shell in red (2)
FMA M870 Shot Shell in blue
Aurora SH-033 (2)


and have just ordered these:

Muyshondt Titanium Ion
Photon Fanatic Task Light II
Peak Volcan HA
Peak Volcan SS, with optional charger cord
4Sevens Mini MLR2 Gen2 / CREE XP-G2 Cool White Gen2
4Sevens Atom ALR2 / CREE XP-G2 Cool White LED
4Sevens Atom AL / CREE XP-G2 Cool White LED
Ultrafire WF-606A, silver



Ones that are no longer made that I'm looking for:

LiteFlux LF4: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168491
Exolion Ti: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=105666
Surefire Titan T1
Peak Pacific CR2: http://www.peakledsolutions.net/
Coleman Max 2 (2-cell): http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Cr...2-CR2/10196614
JiL Lite J2
JiL Lite Constel
Firefly
Lummi Orb NS



Ones I don't have but are still obtainable:

JiL Lite JCR2
Amilite Cuty CR2
Weaver (weapon light)--on eBay
Streamlight TLR-3 (weapon light)--on eBay
HiLite P5s (weapon light)--on eBay

If anyone has any of the ones I'm missing and wants to sell please PM me as I would be interested in buying.


----------



## Systolic

Malkoff 3-6 C dropin for my pre C serial number 6 cell unit.

Looking forward to getting it together. After that I plan to do an incan mod, but with the amount and indeed the seemingly out dated information available via the forum due to technology changing so darn much in the decades it's been going I am a bit confused here and there. 

Certainly reading posts for 'What rocked back in 2002' etc etc is not really going to be all that relevant nowadays unless in considering a/the historical context in most cases.


----------



## Monocrom

If I'm lucky.... A sweet single-AAA titanium light. (Along with half a dozen Streamlight CR123 cells.)


----------



## Tapis

Powerex Maha MH-C9000 charger. Very excited to play with this beast.


----------



## lefteye219

Jeff Hanko LF2XT 
Sinner Copper Cypreus soon to follow


----------



## CRKDMike

J Hanko ex11.2 

Tain Ottavino, green trit, green glow oo:


----------



## KD5XB

JetBeam Jet-3 M Pro. Cree XP-LM. 1100 lumen. Supposed to get here some day. I hope.


----------



## Mortar

Eagletac MX25L3c


----------



## Jeffg330

Nitecore TM26. BJnct has these for sale through Friday for $234.


----------



## Monocrom

Titanium single-AAA Titanium Innovations model from Battery Junction.


----------



## danielrhall

DQG Cree XP-G2 R51A 5C Stainless Steel 1xAAA mini clicky NW
Gearbest order, turned around in less than 24 hrs, shipping

2x SingFire SF-348 Super Mini Torch Cree XP-E R3 clicky CW
1x SingFire SF-348 Super Mini Torch Cree XP-E R3 clicky NW
Banggood order, placed before Gearbest order, still “processing”

Unlurked, so now I'll go introduce myself.


----------



## Charles L.

Streamlight Waypoint for the boat.


----------



## Timothybil

Two of the new Nitecore Tube keychain lights. Looking forward to seeing if they are as good as they look!


----------



## Capolini

D25Cvn and M25C2vn :thumbsup:


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Nice^^ LOVE my D25C.


----------



## Charles L.

Getting a little light-happy today -- also ordered an Armytek Wizard Pro v1.5 warm.


----------



## sbninja

Just received my new Sunwayman M11R yesterday. Cool little light. Though not as bright as my Sunwayman V11R


----------



## Chadder

I ordered a surefire L4 yesterday when I got the 50% off email notification from them. I could not help myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tapis

ZL H600Fw.


----------



## userofnames

Ordered a Fenix TK75 and a few more 18650s yesterday... if only those lazy postal workers would work on weekends...


----------



## zipelgas

Olight O'Pen


----------



## bdogps

Armytek Wizard and Fenix Tk32. My goal is to own at least one brand from all manufactures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tapis

Another control ring flashlight, the *Sunwaman V20C*, while I'm still waiting for the V11R to arrive.


----------



## KD5XB

KD5XB said:


> JetBeam Jet-3 M Pro. Cree XP-LM. 1100 lumen. Supposed to get here some day. I hope.




Some day. I hope.


----------



## userofnames

A replacement Nitecore i2 charger because the one they sent me was defective. Also a couple of CR123As and an 18650.


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC52w L2


----------



## silverman57

Fenix E25 XP-E2 on it's way along with some Eneloops.


----------



## AndyF

DatiLED light engine with Osram SSL80 (4000k 95 CRI) for an Aleph mule.


----------



## ForrestChump

Another Surefire...help! 


Soon, a Bradford Knives Guardian 4:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLQIm7Yuun8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1FVTqCIVj8

Super nice dude. Stoked!


----------



## LanWolf

Just ordered a convoy M1 host to accomdate a 20 MM dedomed xp-g, and have a convoy c8 allready en route.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Got 10 Nitecore Tube lights for Christmas stocking stuffers from the Nitecore Store, another NBP-52 battery pack and just received my second Nitecore TM36. Battery Junction keeps sending me deals which I hate to turn down.

That's enough till after the new years.


----------



## Anybodysguess

Olight s10r! My fist non superstore flashlight. The only name brand I own is a 3C LED maglight. I decided I need to edc a light. And I don't really like lights that have adjustable head, because it leaves a dark spot. So later on I want to add a super bright thrower, and a super super bright floody to my collection.


----------



## silverman57

E25 XP-E2 was in the post but Mr postman has just delivered it:twothumbs


----------



## ChrisGarrett

DQG Tiny Triple v2 with XP-G2 R5 4B NW LEDs and two Efest Purple IMR 3500mAh 26650s.

Should be here on voting day.

Chris


----------



## Tha Baron

I got a ton of ZebraLight coming on Monday.


----------



## Tapis

Tha Baron said:


> I got a ton of ZebraLight coming on Monday.


Bulk purchase for an entire village?


----------



## kj2

Blue and transparent Nitecore Tube.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

HDS Clicky 200 lumens version. Second hand but i'm pretty excited about this light.


----------



## gsr

I have a First Light USA Torq heading my way in a few days. For those unfamilar with this light, it is a small right angle hand held light that runs on 2 AA batteries. It has a 155 lumen white LED with 3 levels of brightness, and red, blue, and green LEDs that may be run in several combinations and intensities. Other models of this light offer strobe and IR. With a starting price of $89.99, I think it will be worth a try.


----------



## UnderPar

I have a Nitecore MT21A due for delivery tomorrow. My second 2xAA light.


----------



## blah9

I ordered a couple of Armytek Tiara A1 Warms to give out as Christmas gifts this year. I also ordered 12 18650s (four for me) to replenish my dad's supply and my supply.


----------



## Richwouldnt

Two Olight O'Pens coming from a BLF member negotiated special purchase clearance deal. A red one and a blue one. Just shipped so be close to two weeks before I get them I expect. Also some 5V USB input battery chargers for use with a solar panel for solar charging batteries.


----------



## wedlpine

Richwouldnt said:


> Two Olight O'Pens coming from a BLF member negotiated special purchase clearance deal. A red one and a blue one. Just shipped so be close to two weeks before I get them I expect.



My order is still processing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> Blue and transparent Nitecore Tube.



Nice Curious about the built quality...


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Nice Curious about the built quality...



Will posted couple of photos in the Tube-thread.


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> Blue and transparent Nitecore Tube.



I figured you would order them 

I ordered the blue and black Tube. Interesting design.


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> I figured you would order them
> I ordered the blue and black Tube. Interesting design.


Interesting design and possibly handy on the keychain. Also ordered the updated version of the Lumintop Tool AAA couple days back.
Nice to change ones awhile


----------



## LeafSamurai

Nitecore CU6. Nuff said. Am very excited with the UV function as it will help a lot with future security work.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Two more Elzettas (one each, two-cell and three-cell), thanks to the crazy discounts on Amazon. Also a Nitecore Tube, and a couple 16650s for the Elzettas. Saves money over boring for 18650, and still have plenty of capacity.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Yeah I saw those at amazon, too bad they don't ship Elzettas and Surefires outside the U.S.


----------



## Tapis

Nitecore SRT6 following some advice I got here.


----------



## lytumup

Just ordered the Klarus FL18. Wont ship for another two weeks, but hopefully worth the wait.


----------



## Robotix

Eagletac GX25A3...should be here Thursday along with a Nitecore i4 charger


----------



## Grijon

Just ordered a Fenix LD09


----------



## movanoman

Just ordered sunwayman d40avn xml 2pdtn can't wait for it to arrive now


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Screehopper

CR123's. First time buying CR123 in "eons" as I am finally on my last set from my last bulk purchase of them. Didn't hit the 10 year storage shelf mark yet.


----------



## bbrins

I have two Malkoff lights coming my way, an MD2 with M361N-LMH and an MD3 with M31, I'm not sure if I will like the MD3 setup for a 2AA light, if not I will just get another MD2 body and an appropriate drop-in for it. Also have an Xtar VP2 charger coming.

Thanks to the poster above, you just reminded me that I need more CR123's.


----------



## ColdZero

I was to slow in posting `whats coming`...as it arrived today.
Ix Zebralight H600W MKII XM-L2 Neutral White, and the thing is awesome. !
£75.00 inc shipping from Flashaholics in the UK.


----------



## silverman57

New battery for our LL Automotive rechargeable. £3.95 inc postage from brightlites.co.uk


----------



## jonwkng

NiteCore Tubes.


----------



## magellan

This has been a busy week. I just received a little Steve Ku 10180 light with the bead blasted finish, a Lummi Orb Raw aluminum CR2 to complement my 14266 size Raw Damascus, two Fenix E99 AAA Ti limited edition lights, a Peak Volcan in the HAIII finish, and a Peak Volcan stainless steel, both also in CR2 format. I also have two AW 18490 IMR batteries, 10 magnetic spacers for charging small batteries, and an Amilite Cuty light still in the mail.


----------



## torchsarecool

Blue nitecore tube ordered today. Along with 6x ansmann 2850mah AA's for some other lights.
wonder if the tube will replace the e05 on the car keys??


----------



## KD5XB

KD5XB said:


> JetBeam Jet-3 M Pro. Cree XP-LM. 1100 lumen. Supposed to get here some day. I hope.
Click to expand...




KD5XB said:


> Some day. I hope.



Well, now I know it's on the way. I'm impatient, so it feels like it's on a slow boat from China!


----------



## Redhat703

Two 3-cell Elzetta with M60Fs, one with clicky and one with hi-strobe:twothumbs


----------



## ven

cmallory79 said:


> Fenix TK-75 :twothumbs It will be my first triple LED light. I'm stoked!




:welcome: and what a start,awesome light!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## torchsarecool

Wanted a thrower on a tight budget. Found a manufacturer refurbished fenix tk60 for cheap from a uk dealer. 
Hopefully the few quality concerns around this light (dust on lense) have been addressed. Soon will know

got it! Beautiful!


----------



## UnderPar

CR123A lithium batteries


----------



## K31Scout

Holster, plastic battery boxes, bike mount, lanyard ring from Fastech and finally a Solarforce L2 with an extension and a Solarforce M3 head with a RED XPE2 from Custom Lights. Look out coyotes!


----------



## mcm308

I should have a Surefire M3 waiting for me when I get home. To go along with my M4 and M6 . Just need an old M2..lol


----------



## twin63

A couple of neutral, low voltage drop-ins from Customlites and a Surefire G2X-D.


----------



## icuc

I'm waiting for my MH2C and hope it is a good choice.


----------



## LanWolf

Got a whole lot coming. From Fasttech a convoy c8 and m1, from convoy on aliexpress 2 s2+ hosts in 16340 size.
2 Tofty 10a switches, some tritium for my keychain, and some clips to try on my convoy s2.


----------



## icuc

Order MH25 as well.


----------



## Runt

Some cheapo 502bs and drop-ins from KD. Solarforce l2-d18 body with l2t head and a nice looking stainless bezel and endcap directly from them. These are my first lights, so just something to tinker around with. Probably will upgrade later. Picked up a Malkoff 3-6 M*g XP-G2 drop in last week too. Now I need to get the rechargeables to run all these new toys :naughty:.


----------



## tech25

V11r nw with aa extender


----------



## InspectHerGadget

I've got a Thrunite Catapult V3. Paid $99AUD for it on special. I bought one for my brother but liked it so much, I had to order one.


----------



## lumicycle

My first "real" flashlight! Not latest tech, but I'm really excited to get it: 

EagleTac P20C2 MKII Cree XP-G R5, light OP reflector. Also ordered two more recent modules, Cree XM-L T6, one in Cool White (720 lm) and one in Neutral White, a tail-standing end cap, a pair of 17650's, the Nitecore i2 Charger, and a pack of cr123's, for backup.


----------



## Lumennoob

I ordered my first p60 with a red xp-g2 emitter from mountain electronics, and I just got the notice that it shipped. I had him build it for me, but after reflowing an LED on my convoy m1, I'm getting an itch to do a build myself. I have a feeling they'll be seeing more of my money.


----------



## Tapis

Another perfect light, namely the Zebralight SC62w, this time as a gift for my in-law. He saw mine, was amazed and simply "ordered" one for his birthday.


----------



## Grijon

Tenergy TN156 charger with 16 AA Tenergy NiMh.


----------



## Airmanb

Wooo! I have a lot awesome stuff on the way! 2 Orbtronic 18650 3400mah for my H600w mkII. I have an Elzetta 2 cell(basically my grail) an extra M60, and a 2500 mahh keeppower 16650 from IS!


----------



## Fender Bender

Just ordered a Malkoff MDC HA 1CR123 this morning.


----------



## UnderPar

My Zebralight SC52w L2 has been with the airport customs since Nov 14 as per tracking. Hopefully it will be delivered anytime this week.


----------



## pineapple

Got the shipping notice on this today:


Peak Eiger: Body Material: Brass, LED Color: High-color Rendering Index (CRI) , Optical Type: Narrow , Body Style: Lug
I carry a Fenix E01 in the watch pocket of my jeans and this will be replacing that … I think.


----------



## wedlpine

EagleTac T20C2 MkII, XP-G R5
EagleTac M3C4, MC-E, with M25 Clicky Switch kit
EagleTac T100C2 MkII, XP-E, SMO
EagleTac P100C2, XP-G S2, SMO reflector
EagleTac M3C4, Triple XR-E R2, with M25 Clicky Switch kit
ThruNite Catapult V1, SST-50, SMO reflector
Shadow SL3, Triple XM-L U2
Shadow JM26, XM-L U2
Eagle Eye X6, XM-L2 - 2xCW & 2xNW


----------



## blah9

This is a little late because they already arrived, but I ordered two Armytek Tiara A1 Pro Warm headlamps to give as Christmas gifts to close family members. I'm looking forward to comparing them to my Wizard Pro Warm.


----------



## Tapis

blah9 said:


> ... I'm looking forward to comparing them to my Wizard Pro Warm.


And we're looking forward to read about it


----------



## blah9

Tapis said:


> And we're looking forward to read about it



I'll definitely post some thoughts later on.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Olight javelot. ...


----------



## silvercookie

Just ordered a bunch of 7443/7440 red/amber led's. Going to see if i can convert my car from incandescent to LED without it looking to cheesy or having the the strobe light blinkers like the people who don't use the load resistor's.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight S10R
Olight S15R
Olight S20R


----------



## Tapis

wedlpine said:


> Olight S10R
> Olight S15R
> Olight S20R


Any concern about the charger not working properly? or you know a special store to buy from we are unaware of


----------



## wedlpine

Tapis said:


> Any concern about the charger not working properly? or you know a special store to buy from we are unaware of



PM coming.


----------



## wedlpine

Tapis said:


> Any concern about the charger not working properly? or you know a special store to buy from we are unaware of



Let me know if you received my PM. Don't know if it went through.


----------



## kj2

Replacement tailcap for my Lumintop Tool AAA (xp-g2). Light didn't turn on, tested it with older Tool AAA tailcap and it worked. After checking I think the tailcap is bad.


----------



## Islandboy671

Fenix TK75, Xtar VP4 charger, 4ea Eagletac 3100mAh 18650s, 4ea KeepPower 3400mAh 18650s


----------



## C-130

It's almost dark and my Maratec AAA copper is on the UPS truck somewhere.:twothumbs


----------



## M109guy

I have a Nitecore EA41 that should be here tomorrow and a Tiny Monster TM26. Never owned a "real" flashlight before, have a couple of inexpensive single cell single cell 18650's that I thought were impressive. Got my cheap fix, now to the good stuff. Looking forward to seeing the light. :duh2:


----------



## blah9

M109guy said:


> I have a Nitecore EA41 that should be here tomorrow and a Tiny Monster TM26. Never owned a "real" flashlight before, have a couple of inexpensive single cell single cell 18650's that I thought were impressive. Got my cheap fix, now to the good stuff. Looking forward to seeing the light. :duh2:



Nice! The EA41 is really awesome. Bought one for my father-in-law and was really impressed with the throw and overall output. I bet the TM26 is good too.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the PD22UE. Nice little light with a lot of power.


----------



## Monocrom

.... about (literally) two dozen separate items of EDC gear.

Yeah, old Mono got just a bit crazy with the credit cards.


----------



## kj2

Ishango said:


> I ordered the PD22UE. Nice little light with a lot of power.



Let us know what you think about it  I find it quite a expensive light..


----------



## lightmyfire13

Monocrom said:


> .... about (literally) 24 separate items of EDC gear.
> 
> Yeah, old Mono got just a bit crazy with the credit cards.


I got lots of small stuff from there mostly tec accessories stuff .could have fitted in a matchbox....
Came in a shoebox size package !!!!


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> Let us know what you think about it  I find it quite a expensive light..



I tought the price was a bit too hifh as well. However my current PD22 is a great light and increasing the output seems nice.


----------



## sdr

*Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 18650 XM-L2 Flashlight Cool White*

Ordered directly from Zebralight yesterday afternoon and received shipping confirmation and tracking number today.

It was exactly 3 years ago, November 2011, that I purchased my SC600 Mk I from Zebralight. It has been a constant, reliable companion these past 3 years. It has also been one of the best investments that I have ever made. Looking down the road, I can only hope to make that same statement about the Mk II L2 3 years from now. Time will tell, I suppose?


----------



## Monocrom

lightmyfire13 said:


> *I got lots of small stuff from there* mostly tec accessories stuff .could have fitted in a matchbox....
> Came in a shoebox size package !!!!



From where?


----------



## lightmyfire13

Monocrom said:


> From where?


Doh...edcgear


----------



## ven

Ordered a Blue for Callum,Red for Madison and Black for me Nitecore Tube 

I think a great addition for their school bags during the darker months:thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Ordered a Blue for Callum,Red for Madison and Black for me Nitecore Tube
> 
> I think a great addition for their school bags during the darker months:thumbsup:



Nice addition, *ven*!
Great little lights. Inexpensive. Unobtrusive. USB chargeable. Dainty USB port cover though...


----------



## stanleywen

Ordered a Fousevens Maelstrom MMX-U3 last wait from their website.
Really lovely flashlight. :thumbsup:
But they can't ship the 26650 li-ion batteries via airmail now, so I got to find 26650s first.


----------



## kj2

24x Duracell CR123's


----------



## ven

stanleywen said:


> Ordered a Fousevens Maelstrom MMX-U3 last wait from their website.
> Really lovely flashlight. :thumbsup:
> But they can't ship the 26650 li-ion batteries via airmail now, so I got to find 26650s first.



Where are you?? UK? maybe able to point in right direction.........

Congrats on a great light:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nice addition, *ven*!
> Great little lights. Inexpensive. Unobtrusive. USB chargeable. Dainty USB port cover though...




Thanks Jonathan,i am looking forward to these little lights,think a great idea for a school edc for the kids. As soon it will be dark around 3.30-4pm and at school closing time will be handy for them.............not to mention the most important bit for kids............FUN


----------



## think2x

The Fenix LD50 has been calling my name for a couple of months now so I finally caved in and ordered it yesterday.


----------



## istargazer

1. Olight M3X (arrived yesterday)
2. Nitecore SRT7
3. Nitecore D2 and D4 chargers
3. Red, Green, Blue, white filters, white diffuser, crenulated bezel for Nitecore EA4
4. Extra 18650 batteries

My journey begins....


----------



## bennett4624

M6LT-B Guardian®​ is coming in the mail got a good deal..brand new

my question is if someone could direct me (pm me ) about getting a custom or modded battery holder for it.. so i can use higher capacity Rechargeable batteries. ... also need to know what batteries are going to give me the longest run time at full 1200 lumens.. my goal is to go for a 4-5 hour time.. before it starts to drop.


----------



## radiopej

Between my girlfriend and I, we are awaiting:

1) Olight M10 (replacement for a malfunctioning one)
2) Fenix UC35
3) Fenix E99 Ti
4) Fenix LD02
5) CR123 batteries


----------



## wedlpine

Surefire G2X Tactical
Surefire G2
Surefire 6P


----------



## istargazer

istargazer said:


> 1. Olight M3X (arrived yesterday)
> 2. Nitecore SRT7
> 3. Nitecore D2 and D4 chargers
> 3. Red, Green, Blue, white filters, white diffuser, crenulated bezel for Nitecore EA4
> 4. Extra 18650 batteries
> 
> My journey begins....



Just placed another order:

5. Nitecore TM06
6. More batteries!


----------



## GordoJones88

I have a fruitcake from Grandma coming in the mail. 
Ugh.


----------



## Jas29

My dads christmas present should be here in the next couple of days. Now I want a flashlight for myself.

Olight S20r Baton


----------



## RyeBread

istargazer said:


> 1. Olight M3X (arrived yesterday)



Me too! Except mine hasn't arrived yet. Looking forward to it on Friday or Monday.
Also got Streamlight Stylus Pros as Christmas presents for the fam. Spreading flashaholism, one household at a time...


----------



## MMD

Solarforce L2P
Solarforce L2M
A few Nailbender P60 drop ins
Armytek Wizard XML2 warm
Armytek Tiara Pro high CRI
A couple 12mm boarded XML2 warm white LEDs to warm up my V11R and mod my old rayovac hunter lantern


----------



## xzel87

Just received an hour ago: Nitecore 25.4mm Wand Diffuser, Nitecore SG7 Silicone Grease

Incoming: Lumintop Tool XP-G2, Thrunite T10S (says still fulfilling order), extra pocket clip for T10S, Eneloop battery storage case...


----------



## badnum21

*please help.... fenix rc40*

just got my first real light! fenix rc 40.... and charging tips? can i leave it plugged into truck at all times without hurting it? put it on the charger even if its not dead?

my flashlight will only stay on for 1-2 min before turning off... i can pull battery out then re install and get the same run time.... charged over night... any ideas?



thedoc007 said:


> You definitely shouldn't wait until it is dead to charge...but leaving it constantly plugged in isn't a good idea either. Lithium-ion cells lose capacity and build up internal resistance dramatically faster if stored at high temperature, and high voltage. So leaving it constantly plugged in, and in extreme temperatures, is about the worst thing you can do. Replacing that battery pack isn't going to be cheap...



i took my light hunting just a few hours ago... it will not stay on for more than a minute or two...i can pull the battery and re install and it will do the same 1-2 min of on time... any ideas?


----------



## kj2

badnum21 said:


> just got my first real light! fenix rc 40.... and charging tips? can i leave it plugged into truck at all times without hurting it? put it on the charger even if its not dead?



Wouldn't recommend it, but should be ok.


----------



## thedoc007

badnum21 said:


> just got my first real light! fenix rc 40.... and charging tips? can i leave it plugged into truck at all times without hurting it? put it on the charger even if its not dead?



You definitely shouldn't wait until it is dead to charge...but leaving it constantly plugged in isn't a good idea either. Lithium-ion cells lose capacity and build up internal resistance dramatically faster if stored at high temperature, and high voltage. So leaving it constantly plugged in, and in extreme temperatures, is about the worst thing you can do. Replacing that battery pack isn't going to be cheap...


----------



## bdogps

M2X ut javelot. I hope dumb postman does not deliver it to the wrong house.


----------



## istargazer

istargazer said:


> Just placed another order:
> 
> 5. Nitecore TM06


Woo, hoo! I just got notification that the TM06 has shipped


----------



## ven

istargazer said:


> Woo, hoo! I just got notification that the TM06 has shipped




Fantastic,if you can please post pics and impressions,it would be greatly appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a single mode XP-L V5 dropin from Solarforce for my L2m. Currently have a 5 mode XM-L dropin, but don't like the mode memory.


----------



## assassin10000

In the last week I've ordered 2 each of: Klarus XT1A, Jetbeam BC20, Shiningbeam C-mini (with AA body to use CRAA/14505). 

All to replace one OLD Inova X5 (2nd gen, one mode w/momentary) that a tow truck driver decided he had to have. Stupid black Friday deals.











And this website giving me too many options. :help:


Andrew


----------



## Jas29

Just ordered the holster for my dads s20r expected delivery date Dec 10 - Jan 2... lets hope it comes before Christmas. I thought I was doing my present buying early...


----------



## yoyoman

^ If it doesn't come in time, give him the shipping notice.


----------



## Big_Sam

Just ordered 2x Olight S15 from ebay hongkong, let's hope they turn up!


----------



## sdr

My new ZL SC600 Mk II L2 arrived yesterday afternoon. After carrying the original SC600 for exactly 3 years, and being pleased as punch with it, I am completely blown away by how much of an improvement the Mk II L2 is. The tint is so much better, not so greenish, and the additional lumens are very much noticeable. As is the more focused hotspot and greater throw! Both are great lights, but the new guy will be assigned to daily duty effective immediately!

Here is a side by side...


----------



## Redhat703

A Torchlab L3N + TL130 body + triad tail cap, all in black. My second one.


----------



## jonwkng

NiteCore TM06


----------



## badnum21

i finally took my light out to use it, and it would only stay on for maybe a min or 2.... then shuts completely off... i pulled the battery and re installed it and it would do the same thing, about 1-2 min of run time.... any help would be appreciated... thanks


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> NiteCore TM06




I was waiting for this post:naughty: congrats Jon,look forward to your impressions ,i am pretty much 100% going to get one unless some big flaws found........Just love the form factor and i do like the design/innovation of nitecore lights of late


----------



## 5S8Zh5

PD35 850 lumen, HDS EDC Executive 250.


----------



## sdr

badnum21 said:


> i finally took my light out to use it, and it would only stay on for maybe a min or 2.... then shuts completely off... i pulled the battery and re installed it and it would do the same thing, about 1-2 min of run time.... any help would be appreciated... thanks



Try using a different battery. Hopefully you have a multimeter so you can determine what amount of charge your batteries have in them? If it's not a problem with the battery then it would certainly suggest that you have a defective flashlight. Beyond that I don't know what else anyone can tell you. Bummer, though! I hope you get it ironed out. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## badnum21

thanks man, happy thanksgiving to you too


----------



## kj2

B&W Outdoor case 500 (yellow). Going to storage my CR123 batteries in it.


----------



## LuxN

Fenix E25 - Older 187 lumen version
Nitecore MT2a


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just scored a Nitecore EA41 from batteryjunction.com.

This was to replace my Nitecore EA4 where the LED burnt out.

(I only paid $61 shipped with more expensive USPS First Class shipping-it's normally $84 before shipping.)

Also nabbed 4 more Eneloop Pro 2500 MaH AA batteries.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

This week received two battery boxes, three battery pill containers, new o-rings for my Tank007 TK360s, and yesterday I ordered myself a Spark SF3 as my new EDC flood... can't wait for it to arrive now... like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## LuxN

Well since my last post in this thread I've managed to order a Klarus P2a and a Nitecore Ea2. And still browsing to what other lights I'd like to add to my quickly growing collection.


----------



## riffraff

Olight S10R, Nitecore Tube, Nitecore D4, some RCR123A batts.


----------



## riffraff

riffraff said:


> Olight S10R, Nitecore Tube, Nitecore D4, some RCR123A batts.



Oh, and some Nyogel 760g.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight S30R 
Solarforce S2200 - MT-G2


----------



## Jaegerbomb

badnum21 said:


> i finally took my light out to use it, and it would only stay on for maybe a min or 2.... then shuts completely off... i pulled the battery and re installed it and it would do the same thing, about 1-2 min of run time.... any help would be appreciated... thanks



The Fenix RC40... as another poster mentioned... check the batteries are ok and can be used in torch (compatible)...

And also... are you running it in the highest lumen output? (is it overheating perhaps? a lot of torches have a safety cut out also)

After reading up a little on the RC40, it apears to come with a proprietary battery back... have you replaced with non compatibles?


----------



## Strintguy

Malkoff m61wll, oveready smoothie Nat. Color bezel with stainless steel ring, fm 1x18350 body.... Just need a tail cap, hmmmm


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Cody Jansen

Nitecore p12 2015 and some 123s


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## välineurheilija

Fenix PD32 UE cause i got a very good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Fakie

Ottavino v2, Sunwayman AA extender, Malkoff MDC 1CR123A, Rayus C01!

Going to be a wonderful December!


----------



## H.J.M.

*Currently* :


Balder SE-1 w/ Cree XP-G2 R5 (AA/14500) with extension tube, from edc+.com. Express air mail, Due Dec 14th.


olight s15baton with extension tube, eBay, hong hong china, snail mail due Dec 30 

​
i'm on a very tight budget. One of these is a gift for my father in law.


----------



## torchsarecool

Fenix e35ue

liked the e25 I bought my brother and I wanted to get one better!


----------



## flcrazedguy

tn36 on the way. Pretty excited..


----------



## Taz80

LD60 and some Xtar batteries to go with it.


----------



## wedlpine

Eagletac MX25L3vn
Ottavino v2


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notification received for:-
RC40VnT
Z1Vn MT-G2
CQVn XPL


----------



## UnderPar

My gifts to give this December: several FourSevens QP2L-X & QT2L-X & Nitecore HC50 headlamp. Arriving in a few days time.


----------



## Timothybil

One Nitecore EA8 and three Tubes. The EA8 because I love my EA4 & EA41 and wanted a throw monster, and the Tubes to put on the zippers of my coat, jacket, and sweater. I already have one on my key ring. I was going to get an EAX since they have been discontinued, but when I looked at the specs I realized that the only difference between the two was that the EAX put out more lumens. Since the stated throw is the same for both, I have to assume that means that the EAX puts out a lot more spill. If I want a wall of light I have my TM11. Since I wanted the throw, and the EA8 was significantly cheaper, it was a no brainer. Now I can't wait to get my hands on it. I am going to have to order more Eneloops one of these days as well.


----------



## gooberbk

Fenix TK75. my first high lumen light.


----------



## tech25

2 photon lights.


----------



## välineurheilija

Surefire 6P led defender host


----------



## ven

3x25R cells for the recently delivered triple quad Do like the 25R cells,good performance and value,not to mention as odd as it sounds ,but charge quick too( down to 2500mah) and not letting them drop bellow 3.6/3.7v. Of course it could be my imagination..........but compared to other similar capacity cells they do charge quicker on my vp1/2 on 1a setting.


----------



## Duramarks

Olight Javelot
Olight S30R
Olight I3s
Fenix E99Ti

Just received my Eagletac D25c 

haha I got a little carried away


----------



## LuxN

Nitecore Ea41


----------



## kj75

LuxN said:


> Nitecore Ea41



2015 version?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

For the 6P: Z59 & M61L.


----------



## NonSenCe

too many.. again.. after all this time.. sigh..

AA: Thrunite t10, L3illumination L10c, DQG brass.
AAA: Thrunite ti3, Lumintop Tool, DQG SS clicky.
li-ion: DQG Hobi, Armytek Wizard.


----------



## LuxN

kj75 said:


> 2015 version?



Yes, the 2015 version.. Actually ordered 2. My little guy keeps eyeing up my flashlights.. Thinking of surprising my 10 year old son with a "real" flashlight.


----------



## ForrestChump

HDS 120 Clicky


----------



## Poppy

In yesterday's mail, I received a early Christmas gift from our friend ven, a great guy really 

A beautiful Eagletac D25a clicky in Ti !
It's a really nice light that I have been looking at on and off for a couple of years, and now I have one! 

Other than my keychain light, I can see that this little guy will get a lot of pocket carry, or it will ride shot-gun in my car, but none-the-less, I believe that it will be one of my most used lights.

Thanks ven :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Your welcome glad you like,enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxN

I had been looking at the nitecore Eax Hammer and the Nitecore Ea8. I finally decided on the Ea8 earlier yesterday after a brief chat with my other half and ordered it. Well, I was told today by my gf that she decided to make an offer on the Eax on ebay and won!!!! Turns out she got it for a pretty good price considering what they are being listed for AND from an authorized US seller that honors the warranty. She did her homework... I love this woman.

So... Ea8 and Eax on the way!!! Need. More. Eneloops.


----------



## Snipe315

Waiting on an EagleTac D25a Clicky along with a Nitecore SRT3.


----------



## UnderPar

Olight M2X-UT, Quarks QT2L-X & QP2L-X , Eagletac D25LC2 and several 16650 & 18650 batteries.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the PD35 2014 edition. I already have a PD32 UE which I like a lot, but because it's a present from my girlfriend I tend not to take it everywhere, especially when it could be easily misplaced.


----------



## NeilP

Trying to find a cockpit night flight light for work. I have a bout 6 different flashlights collected over a number of years, and none are suitable. all are compromises, so this year I have decided to find an all in one solution..but it is VERY difficult.

Edit , had a count, more like 16 different lamps over the years

Arrived today are:

Fenix E35 Ultimate
Suprabeam Q2
LED lenser M3R

All arrived today and feeling totally deflated.

The Fenix is OK in that in comes on in Low mode and has a memory, which is what I want. But with no zoom it is not suitable for my needs. Also badly designed tail cap..It cts nicely as a tail stand, as long as you don't use the supplied lanyard, as that put it off balance, as it sits on the lanyard loop on one side. Got the diffuser to try instead of t a zoom, but it is just going to be inconvenient to use, until it gets lost or falls of downy he back of something . Also the time delay for it to come on is a pain. So this is no use to me


Q2..Nice zoom, nice low level output, but no memory for last mode used. I want a lamp for aircraft cockpit night time use and I don't wan't it to have to be cycled through bright modes to reach low level. So also useless.


The LED Lenser, bought because after a long conversation via e-mail with a LED Lenser tech in Germany I was told





> The great thing at the LED Lenser “M” series is that you are able to change the order. So you can choose the low power setting to start with.​





​But so far I can't see how to do it. It always comes on via high first even if only a short pulse. Zoom is goo though.


I am still awaiting two lamps from China MyLED.com, and a Coast HP1..but again that is not a multi level. 

Feeling very deflated, is there not one torch out there with all my requirements? Going to be giving these away as Christmas presents I think as they are no use to me.


----------



## ven

How about a flip diffuser Neil,so it stays on the light............just a thought


----------



## NeilP

I had thought of that to go on a HDS System EDC rotary. 
The Fenix is 24mm bezel from memory and I think SureFire do a metal flip down one for 1 inch M54 I think it is called, so that is an option yes. But after I had gone through the HDS custom selection menu, added the 18650 holder plus the diffuser I was looking at near on $650 USD .

Might have been best just to bite the bullet and go for it, as I can see myself spending that much just buying loads of cheaper ones 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## atomcooper

I just received a ThruNite Ti3 and a JETBeam BA10 in the mail today. However, I'm sending the JETBeam BA10 back to Amazon because it's just too large for my intended purpose. I'm looking for something that might be about the same size as my Streamlight Protac 1L. However, I would like it to throw a beam better than the Protac 1L. It needs to fit comfortably in the front pocket and not be too obtrusive. If I carried the JETBeam BA10 in my front pocket, I can hear the jokes now.... Hey man is that a flashlight in your pocket.... Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## UnderPar

FourSevens MMU-X3, Nitecore EA41 2015 Edition, EagleTac D25A clicky and several Panasonic Eneloops with charger.


----------



## mauricio

Hopefully today i will be getting 3 AW 18650, I want to compare them to my purple efest, any thoughts?


----------



## wedlpine

3 Nitecore T-Series Tubes


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Malkoff M61LL, for the other G2 Nitrolon.


----------



## NeilP

A load of driver boards, two of each and some AA lithium rechargeable cells


3.7V 1200MAH 14500 AA Lithium Rechargeable Batteries

3* AMC7135 4-Group 2~5 Modes LED Flashlight Driver Circuit (Nanjg AK-47A)

4* AMC7135 2-Group 3/5 Modes LED Flashlight Driver (Nanjg 101-AK-A1)

1* AA/AAA 1-Mode 550mA Linear Booster LED Flashlight Driver Circuit (Nanjg 102)

1-2*AA/AAA/1*18650 1-Mode 1A LED Flashlight Booster Driver


----------



## torchsarecool

:naughty:Nitecore eax hammer 

and

fenix e35 ultimate edition


----------



## NeilP

I received an Fenix Ultimate last week
Really like the last used power memory function.
I find the on/off/mode button really difficult to find in the dark. A big downside , but otherwise I like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

This should probably go in the Recommend Me a Light section, especially as there's already a couple of threads looking for cockpit lights with more information. Buttt. 

Nitecore SRT series seems to be good for this, aside from the zoom. However, the diffuser is really good. 

They even have a red mode so you don't lose night vision.



NeilP said:


> Trying to find a cockpit night flight light for work. I have a bout 6 different flashlights collected over a number of years, and none are suitable. all are compromises, so this year I have decided to find an all in one solution..but it is VERY difficult.


----------



## NeilP

Thanks, will take a look.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Sopchoppy

Thrunite TN32VN should be here today if USPS is on schedule. It's my Christmas present for this year and probably next.


----------



## flcrazedguy

Look what came in the mail... Waiting on sunset..





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bdogps

flcrazedguy said:


> Look what came in the mail... Waiting on sunset..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Nice! I hope you enjoy the light. Let us know what your thoughts are in regards to the TN36.


----------



## ven

Congrats on the tn36,look forward to your impressions


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Congrats on the tn36,look forward to your impressions



Hope Vinh gets his order soon


----------



## garey

Nothing fancy. A handful of ultrafire XM-L2 1x18650 flashlights for xmas presents. Cheap and plenty of power for the non-flashaholics in my life


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Just ordered myself some AW IMR 16340's as I read there have been some issues with using protected 16340's in the Spark SF3, waiting on them both to arrive will kill me...


----------



## bo2o

ordered a dqg tiny 18650 edc.
hoping i like it...
using a sunwayman c20c. tamahawk still love it but i feel that the led is dimming? is that posible?
been my edc for over a year.


----------



## NeilP

I wondered about that too on my Dinotte 1200 lumen bike light, It seems dimmer now than I remember 3 years ago.
LED's do have a quoted life, so guess it is possible.




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## H.J.M.

Thrunite v4 Ti. AAA Cree XP-L. Just ordered on evil bay.. $29.99 USD


----------



## H.J.M.

HandyJoeMann said:


> *Currently* :
> 
> 
> Balder SE-1 w/ Cree XP-G2 R5 (AA/14500) with extension tube, from edc+.com. Express air mail, Due Dec 14th.
> 
> 
> olight s15baton with extension tube, eBay, hong hong china, snail mail due Dec 30
> 
> ​
> i'm on a very tight budget. One of these is a gift for my father in law.



USPS tracking says balder was delivered. It never came. Bummer


----------



## Jaegerbomb

HandyJoeMann said:


> USPS tracking says balder was delivered. It never came. Bummer


Sorry to hear that!
I also waiting on items... hope your's gets sorted ASAP


----------



## kj75

My first "Monster" has arrived


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> My first "Monster" has arrived



So.. Photos coming soon?


----------



## kj75

Yes. I'll review it..


----------



## radiopej

It arrived!






I love my E99 Ti!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

HandyJoeMann said:


> USPS tracking says balder was delivered. It never came. Bummer


For some odd reason, instead of ringing the doorbell and leaving it on the stoop, my USPS deliveries have been going in the mail box (or in one of the oversized ones, and the key is in the mailbox). These are of course the tracked shipments, which most, if not all, come after the normal mail delivery. With dst, sometimes after dark.


_


----------



## daigiff

Olight S30R (one for me, one for my father for Xmas)
Olight S20R (gift for a friend for Xmas, ordered before I noticed S30R was out)
Fenix E99 Ti (gift for colleague for Xmas)
Olight SR52 (replacing my SR51 which sold on eBay last weekend)


----------



## Boss Hoss

Deft X is going to be delivered today!!


----------



## torchsarecool

Inova x1 on its way. Not really my cup of tea and no idea what version it is. But £6 delivered I couldnt resist


----------



## torchsarecool

daigiff said:


> Olight S30R (one for me, one for my father for Xmas)
> Olight S20R (gift for a friend for Xmas, ordered before I noticed S30R was out)
> Fenix E99 Ti (gift for colleague for Xmas)
> Olight SR52 (replacing my SR51 which sold on eBay last weekend)



E99ti as a gift for a colleague! Can I come work with you


----------



## H.J.M.

5S8Zh5 said:


> For some odd reason, instead of ringing the doorbell and leaving it on the stoop, my USPS deliveries have been going in the mail box (or in one of the oversized ones, and the key is in the mailbox). These are of course the tracked shipments, which most, if not all, come after the normal mail delivery. With dst, sometimes after dark.
> 
> 
> _


I read that I am to wait 5 business days (on USPS,COM) before trying to contact them. Tomorrow is day 5. The post doesn't go after 5pm usually. I have given the supplier a heads up, just wait for now I guess. 
Pits been years since my last online order. ... I'm waiting for 3 now, all different dealers. ...


----------



## Mountain

Armytek Tiara A1 pro and a trustfire Z2.:candle:


----------



## claptrap

I like my EDC Rotary 170 so much, I've ordered a second HDS...
250 Roatary inbound :twothumbs


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Spark SF3-NW in the post since 8th Dec, my local post service now has it on their tracking... fingers crossed it will arrive this morning! 

Cannot wait... like a kid at Christmas is an understatement!

It arrived... love how compact it is and really really good design, user friendly and plenty of light 
Will be perfect as a head torch or handheld around the campsite/tent


----------



## Big Al W

first ever post here - please be gentle! 

I was buying an xmas present for my father in law (A41 AA torch) and then started reading all the juicy info and comparisons on this site and now have the following arriving! Totally bitten!

this afternoon:
fenix A41
nitecore TM06

tomorrow pre 3pm
nitecore TM36 with handle mount kit
nitecore P25 Silodon (black) with silver crenulated bezel

yikes!! Better pump the brakes...


----------



## Rono8582

My new EDC, a Fenix pd35 2014 edition, along with some cr123s. I've always used 18650. Should they be brighter because of the higher voltage?


And a pair of nitecore tubes. One for me and one for the wife. Really wanted the clear, but only black in stock to ship and get here before christmas.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jgreen71

Nitecore CR6 & Sunwayman F40A inbound. No more hunting around for E-flares at car crashes.


----------



## danielrhall

BLF Special Edition X6 in 4C tint 
Nitecore EC21 
Black Olight I3s 
 Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## joe226

JetBeam TCR20 Limited Edition Titanium - Oblique Pattern
Prometheus Beta-QRv2 Copper
Prometheus Beta-QRv2 Electroless Nickel
Klarus ST30
Klarus Mix6 Ti *arrived today 
Nitecore MT06
Nitecore Tube
Nitecore i4 V2 2014 *arrived today
JETBeam HC20 
JETBeam 3M Pro JET-III
4x Eagletac 3400mah 18650
Eagletac 14500
Nitcore 14500
bunch of panasonic cr123's
Numerous AA/AAA and 18650/cr123 storage cases

Oh yeah, and some Christmas gifts for everyone else in my family.


----------



## Deluminator

FourSevens QPLC arrived two days ago. (Only 4 days from order to delivery.) It's my first experience with the QuarkPro UI and I like it better than I thought I would.

Olight S15 and extension tubes have been on order since Nov. 28. (I called BS twice and they said to "expect it Dec. 15" and that they have "been waiting for an overdue shipment." I noticed today that they finally changed their Webpage from "1 to 2 days" to "Out of stock. Will not arrive in time for Christmas." Sigh.) :candle:


----------



## blah9

I have a Nitecore tube incoming.  Bought one for my dad and decided to get one for my wife now also! Great keychain light.


----------



## ForrestChump

P3X-B-BK

Grey Petzl Tikka


These complete my "collection".

HDS 120 - P3X - Tikka

Done.


----------



## Taz80

D25A clicky XML2U2 for my son who lost his:whoopin:. D25C clicky Nichia 219 for the free shipping.


----------



## kj75

Klarus RS16 with XP-L led


----------



## ven

Liking the look of that little Klarus kj75



A TM06vn u3


----------



## H.J.M.

1x Preon P1 Gen2, satin titanium (P1-FE). Just ordered.
that make 4 or 5 light OTW.


----------



## kj75

ven said:


> A TM06vn u3



Wow, that's nice 

But, I'm happy with my stock TM06 too. A very complete, thought-out-allrounder


----------



## Richwouldnt

A Nitecore MT06 pen light from Battery Junction. Not due till after the new year.

A BLF special edition Eagle Eye X6-SE from BangGood. This is a light from a 1000 piece special edition of the X6 with upped output and a customized UI. I have two so far, a cool white and a neutral white with a warmer white coming.

A PortaPow Premium USB power meter from Amazon. This version gives volts, amps, watts and total mAh during a reading period which means it can be used to monitor actual power out of a USB Battery pack or similar device. It uses a internal rechargeable battery for operation so is more accurate than cheaper units which tap the power being monitored for operation.

iFixit 54 bit 4mm bit set from Amazon. These are the 4mm miniature tool bits like the ones made by Wiha of Germany.

Four 125 watt equivalent, 32W Philips CFL bulbs.


----------



## NH Lumens

Inbound on Santa's sled;


Surefire Peacekeeper dual output
Quark QT2L-X Burst Mode head for my Quark QTA
AW IMR 14500 LiMN batteries to power the QTA/QT2L-X Burst Mode head
Xtar VP-2 charger to keep the Lithium Ion batteries juiced up (instead of relying solely on the Tenergy TN270 basic charger that comes with the Peacekeeper)

I'll no doubt be lighting up the back yard in new and more dramatic ways this Thursday night!


----------



## jonwkng

NiteCore MT06.


----------



## NeilP

When your Nitecore arrives could you please do me a favour. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/394560


I understand you may not have a thread gauge to measure the threads per inch so a close up photo of the threads at the tail cap end of the host, if possible lying along side a tape measure would be great.

Thanks





Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## magnum70383

S30R and 325lumen HDS!


----------



## Mountain

Still waiting on my Armytek but just ordered the Tactical Maratec AAx2. If it's anywhere close to the stated 620 lumens I'll be happy.


----------



## ven

Eventually!!! Kids got their tubes


----------



## Nicrod

I have 2 more Mac's enroute!

One is a re-acquisition. Bare Aluminum Modded Tri EDC I traded it away, and now 
had the chance to buy it back. 

The second is a Titanium Tri EDC, I traded a McGizmo Slate PD and HDS rotary for. 

Happy to be getting my Bare AL Mac back in my collection.


----------



## blah9

Nice choices, ven! I just received two of them as well. One tube was for my dad and the other is for my wife. They both seem to like them a lot, and I'm impressed with them too. Maybe I should go back to putting a light on my keychain again after all.


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Nice choices, ven! I just received two of them as well. One tube was for my dad and the other is for my wife. They both seem to like them a lot, and I'm impressed with them too. Maybe I should go back to putting a light on my keychain again after all.




Cheers blah,yes red for Madison,blue for Callum and black for............ Just trying it out,swapped the DGQ spy off the car keys for the tube. Just been out testing it closing the gates/drive. I prefer the momentary for ease rather than the modes,not sure on the 45lm tbh(but how can you tell...............!)If i was to give an example of 20lm then this would be it. It does the job anyway for edc use on keys,would not give it any more demanding duty! Overall not bad at all,kids have just left theirs on the side not impressed :laughing: . I have a feeling they will grow on them over time....


----------



## rotncore

Nitecore E20
Nitecore Tube (were going to be stocking stuffers, but when the shipment was delayed I cancelled all but one)
8 x Fasttech Panasonic protected 3400mAh 18650's
8 x AW 18650 3400mAh cells
Nitecore UM20 Charger
Miller ML-102 charger

Just got 3x Oveready bored 6P bodies in the mail at the office this morning - I decided to migrate to rechargeable batteries - my Xtar 3400mAh batteries don't quite fit, so I ordered some AW cells to fix that.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

A couple of P7 suspension clips, bunch of AA and AAA eneloops (Amazon and Marketplace), BC-700 charger.



_


----------



## Wellgate

Received a Jetbeam M1x after ebay dubious purchase. Failed on startup with one element only functioning. I love the body.Disappointed.. I just received a WL-S4 which distracts me a bit.


----------



## NeilP

Coast HP1 arrived today.

Really great little lamp.
90 degree flood on wide, with a tiny spot on zoom with a little spill.

Shame it only has one mode...at the moment...new driver on the cards.


----------



## ven

tm06vn
TM06vn with XML2 U3 Dome on ~ 4850 LED Lumen at 2.8A per LED


----------



## wjv

Just ordered a Fenix LD50 using a bunch of Christmas Amazon gift cards. My first >100 lumen light!
Also ordered 4 more Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650s, and 16 Panasonic Eneloop Pro 2550 mAh batteries at the same time.

Thinking of also ordering a Nitecore EA41, which will use up the last of the Amazon cards.


----------



## H.J.M.

HandyJoeMann said:


> I read that I am to wait 5 business days (on USPS,COM) before trying to contact them. Tomorrow is day 5. The post doesn't go after 5pm usually. I have given the supplier a heads up, just wait for now I guess.
> Pits been years since my last online order. ... I'm waiting for 3 now, all different dealers. ...



I ordered flashlights from all different dealers/manufacturers starting beginning of December. The last light I ordered showed up first(4/7s). But I did get two lights in two days. Still waiting for a thrunite v4 Ti and the missing balder SE-1...


----------



## Anybodysguess

I have 10ft of Blue EL wire on the way. I had looked at the stuff in the past and it looked cool, and although it wasn't expensive, it wasn't cheap, now the stuff is dirt cheap, less than 50¢ a foot. Can't wait to play with it, if its all its cracked up to be ill be ordering more, I have several projects in mind.


----------



## markchristenson

I just ordered a Four Sevens Maelstrom MMU-X3R. Which just seemed cool, although I'm a total newbie and it is light #2 to go along with my Peak Eiger. I probably should have just stuck with my 15-year old, D cell-powered maglite


----------



## otis311

Ordered a Fenix PD35, 850 lumen version. Fingers crossed on the tint. Totally didn't need it. That never stopped me before though.


----------



## Stream

otis311 said:


> Ordered a Fenix PD35, 850 lumen version. Fingers crossed on the tint. Totally didn't need it. That never stopped me before though.



You'll love it, I have the same light and it's excellent.


----------



## ven

tubevn thank you vinh

DQG hobi with extension ,decided on stainless steel over ti(just for a change tbh)and hope the order is correct...........!!!! As cn was playing up so had to order via paypal/ mail as advised,the mail i got showed something completely different to my order showing a stainless steel pocket clip for $1.50 :laughing: So after a to the point email in response i was told an error on their side and the hobi was posted(no mention of extension though) So i will have to wait this one out and see.............


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

EA41 Out for Delivery! Yea! and a Peak Eiger with monetary tail switch has shipping label created


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Olight i10,  hopefully today! No tracking to track...(adds to the excitement)


----------



## KrisC

EA41 with white diffuser. 

NotSoBrightBob - I didn't know there was tailcap for this model. The lack of a tailcap is why I almost opted for the more bulky and expensive tk32, though it would have been nice to have the extra throw. 

I'll see how well I cope with no tailcap before looking at purchasing one, but I'm sure mine, too, will have one before too long.

Kris


----------



## KrisC

KrisC said:


> EA41 with white diffuser.
> 
> NotSoBrightBob - I didn't know there was tailcap for this model. The lack of a tailcap is why I almost opted for the more bulky and expensive tk32, though it would have been nice to have the extra throw.
> 
> I'll see how well I cope with no tailcap before looking at purchasing one, but I'm sure mine, too, will have one before too long.
> 
> Kris




Never mind about the tailcap - I didn't realize the Eiger is a separate flashlight. What a n00B.


----------



## Downwind

I've got an Olight S10 coming. I really like the idea of the charger that comes with it.


----------



## otis311

otis311 said:


> Ordered a Fenix PD35, 850 lumen version. Fingers crossed on the tint. Totally didn't need it. That never stopped me before though.



I ended up receiving a 2014 960 lumen version. Don't know what to do now.


----------



## kj2

Thunite TN36vn. Second Vn-light


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Thunite TN36vn. Second Vn-light





Awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Awesome !!!!!!!



Yeah, had to buy one


----------



## Count

TX25C2vn. This will be my first light from Vinh. Should come tomorrow. I wanted something small enough to EDC in a small backpack, but with some brightness and throw. I got the XML2 U3 PDTn V3. Can hardly wait to try it out


----------



## Deathless

My first good battery. Orbtronic 3400 mAh from amazon, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

MH-C9000


----------



## chillinn

What was that? Did you hear something? False alarm...

This eventually will be going to Vinh for the Nichia 219B mod.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Thrunite TN32 is out for delivery. My first dedicated thrower and will probably play with it for awhile before sending it off to Vinh for some love and attention


----------



## OlfGM

Thrunite Ti3 my New EDC Light


----------



## kj2

Battery extension tube for the Olight M2X-UT.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

chillinn said:


> What was that? Did you hear something? False alarm...
> 
> This eventually will be going to Vinh for the Nichia 219B mod.



Cool image, with one transparent image on top of the other. What light is that ? And have an image that is clear of the light only ?


----------



## maro69camaro

Just had my McLux iii PD show up yesterday. Needless to say I have been very excited.
Waiting for I2 charger, trit's and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## kj2

4x Samsung INR-18650-25R batteries.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> 4x Samsung INR-18650-25R batteries.




 Wonder what for..............:thinking:



Need to get myself some more 25Rs


----------



## kj2

Ow.. For no reason  Just wanted to order something  am kidding of course


----------



## VTLightSky

I have a nitecore i1 charger, two Foursevens 26650 batteries and...A Foursevens Maelstron MMU-X3! It's my first light since my fenix e21 from years ago. And they're all getting delivered, today, in just a few short hours. I am absolutely beside myself with excitement.


----------



## flashlightGiggles

A couple of ML-102 chargers and 4x 18650 batteries from fasttech. Those batteries are going to take a while to get here.

A separate order for dropin parts from Mountain Electronics.


----------



## jonwkng

-CPF 15th Anniversary Commemorative Atom A0
-DQG SPY


----------



## joxa80

Tn36 bundle and thrunite ti.ti batteries and charger for tn36 on Monday and the tn36 on Thursday.m2x javelot and olight s10r in 10 days I estimate


----------



## msg1285

I just got my Nitecore EA41 (which I love) and waiting on an Olight S30R to get here


----------



## Nicrod

I have this coming real soon. Thanks to a very good friend!
Without him, this would NOT be possible. 

Also coming is my Tri EDC light engine,
Re-programmed by Lucero,

A frosted narrow optic, drilled for Trits

Two different colors of high quality Glo-powder. For my Mac's optics. 












Can't Hardly Wait!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Nicrod said:


> I have this coming real soon. Thanks to a very good friend!
> Without him, this would NOT be possible.
> 
> Also coming is my Tri EDC light engine,
> Re-programmed by Lucero,
> 
> A frosted narrow optic, drilled for Trits
> 
> Two different colors of high quality Glo-powder. For my Mac's optics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Hardly Wait!



Ooh very nice !!!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Xtar VP2
QT2L-X head
2 AW IMR 14500


----------



## RobertM

A new Fenix LD01 is incoming. I owned one a long time ago and sold it. Decided to pick one up again while some dealers still have some (they have been discontinued). Even compared to today's lights, it still has respectable output and runtime for a 1xAAA light. Plus, unlike a lot of new, similar lights, it actually has a glass lens.

When I get it, it'll be like being reacquainted with an old friend (that has a newer emitter).


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Peak Eiger brass AAA is ordered.Hopefully I'll have it before the end of the month.


----------



## lgu00174

Olight S30R and 2 nitecore tubes 😃


----------



## markchristenson

Quantum D2 and a ThruNite T20T. Looking for some good CR123 batteries now


----------



## Mountain

Just ordered a ThorFire PF01 using the discount off the front page for $19 shipped! Looks like a great little pen light.


----------



## Rossymeister

One light I regret selling is my HDS.

Luckily I've got another coming tomorrow!

:twothumbs


----------



## Tachead

Just ordered a D25C(Nichia 219/CRI 92/5000K) to go with my D25A(XM-L2 T6 NW). This is my first Nichia. I hope the tint is even better then my other NW's.


----------



## ScottJD

Decided to replace my EDC I broke a year ago. Just ordered a ZebraLight SC52W. I'm looking forward to having another light in my pocket, especialy one that's much more powerful then my last 70lm one I had broke.
LED lights made a big jump since my last purchase.


----------



## kensington

Couple of DQG Fairy's with charger and extra battery, Nitecore EA41 and now a Streamlight Seige D size.


----------



## logindetails

Purchased a *ThruNite 11SV2* last week and have a *ThruNite Ti3* arriving tomorrow.

I thought that was the end of my buying spree but Amazon UK have just done a 'Deal of the Day' on the *Led Lenser P7.2* - it's down to the equiv of $40

http://forssanasejaretkeily.fi/image_view.php?name=5/laajakuva_P7.2.jpg

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


I get the impression that Lensers aren't liked around here but for $40 I thought I'd give one a go and try it for myself - It'll be delivered on Wednesday :devil:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

logindetails said:


> Purchased a *ThruNite 11SV2* last week and have a *ThruNite Ti3* arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I thought that was the end of my buying spree but Amazon UK have just done a 'Deal of the Day' on the *Led Lenser P7.2* - it's down to the equiv of $40
> 
> http://forssanasejaretkeily.fi/image_view.php?name=5/laajakuva_P7.2.jpg
> 
> *See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*
> 
> 
> I get the impression that Lensers aren't liked around here but for $40 I thought I'd give one a go and try it for myself - It'll be delivered on Wednesday :devil:



Does the inside of the head glow red or is that just for looks ?


----------



## Monocrom

RobertM said:


> A new Fenix LD01 is incoming. I owned one a long time ago and sold it. Decided to pick one up again while some dealers still have some (they have been discontinued). Even compared to today's lights, it still has respectable output and runtime for a 1xAAA light. Plus, unlike a lot of new, similar lights, it actually has a glass lens.
> 
> When I get it, it'll be like being reacquainted with an old friend (that has a newer emitter).



Is it really getting discontinued? That is terrible news. Easily one of the best single-AAA lights ever made.


----------



## logindetails

Mr. Nobody said:


> Does the inside of the head glow red or is that just for looks ?


It hasn't arrived yet but just for looks I'd say - like go-faster stripes on a car :devil:


----------



## Capolini

TN36/6500 Lumens and TK61vn V3.5/~750Kcd! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Awesome roberto


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Last night, I received my replacement DQG NW Tiny Triple XP-G2 R5 4B in and it's working!

Chris


----------



## RobertM

Monocrom said:


> Is it really getting discontinued? That is terrible news. Easily one of the best single-AAA lights ever made.



Yeah, unfortunately, they have already been discontinued. 
I received mine in the mail today. Love it! After all these years, it's still a great little light. I'm glad I was able to pick one up.


----------



## Sarge930

Capolini said:


> TN36/6500 Lumens and TK61vn V3.5/~750Kcd! :twothumbs



I have those coming as well, but not soon enough. CW or NW TN36? I ordered both haha.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Niteye eye 15.
Than I want it modded! Polished and trits


----------



## BigBluefish

A Malkoff VME head & Surefire E2D 17670 compatible body and tailcap Lego from the marketplace. 

Funny thing is though, I think I sold the same set-up there a couple years ago. I wonder if I'm actually getting my old light back???


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Got a Fenix LD41 and LEDLenser 880006 T7 coming in. That does it for my AA/AAA battery needs. Killed my credit card (not only with that but a few other things) so once i get all that paid off and get some extra money i'll be saving up for a Li-ion flashlight .


----------



## Jose Marin

Nitecore p36 2000lm!! Can't wait:twothumbs


----------



## Wildernesstech

EagleTAC D25a Ti


----------



## Outlander

I've got another Fenix PD35 coming. A Fenix LD60, and a Foursevens Atom AL headlamp coming also!

Still looking to get a Zebralight H302w headlamp but can't find one.


----------



## Cerealand

MT-G2 p60 drop-in. Woo woo. Well not in the mail yet. :mecry:Waiting for parts and for it to be built.


----------



## Mountain

Just ordered the Thorfire VG-10. Couldn't pass it up. Comes with a 18650 and charger! 800ish lumens! For 30 bones. Giggty Giggty. all right.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Outlander said:


> I've got another Fenix PD35 coming. A Fenix LD60, and a Foursevens Atom AL headlamp coming also!
> 
> Still looking to get a Zebralight H302w headlamp but can't find one.



http://www.zebralight.com/H302w-CR123-Flood-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_156.html

(it's in stock,don't worry..)


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Finally pulled the trigger on a Fenix TK75vnKT......


----------



## Outlander

AMD64Blondie said:


> http://www.zebralight.com/H302w-CR123-Flood-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_156.html
> 
> (it's in stock,don't worry..)



I've read here that a lot of people won't order directly from Zebralight. Is it safe to do so?

If so, it'll be on its way to me.


----------



## kj75

Jose Marin said:


> Nitecore p36 2000lm!! Can't wait:twothumbs



Just arrived...







Love MT-G2 lights :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love MT-G2 lights :twothumbs



Tint of it is great!  Like my TK35UE very much.


----------



## kj75

Two 18650 Eagtacs 3400 mAh


----------



## välineurheilija

Ahhh today to the post office to pick up my Surefire 6P Led defender that they sent twice from Germany and someone lost the first package somewhere


----------



## wedlpine

Surefire 6P w/ 12 batteries
Pelican 3310PL - Looking forward to playing with this one, the body is photo-luminescent.
Ultrafire F13 - I have been told that the body fits on a Defiant Super Thrower head perfectly. Uses a 26650.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Solarforce single 16340 host.
20mm AR lens for eye 15.
20mm glass lenses, red, yellow, green
Forward clicky parts for reverse clicky switch
Glow paint to paint some stuff.
Ultrafire wf502 BLUE led light (different than UV)


----------



## UnderPar

I've got the Xtar VC2 charger for delivery tomorrow. :twothumbs


----------



## chaosdsm

Ordered Monday, shipped yesterday: Malkoff Devices 3-6 D-Cell Maglite LED upgrade module for my 5 D-Cell Maglite. To be powered by:






Had a drop-in LED bulb in it which wasn't very bright :thumbsdow But at least it would run for about 5 days continuous before noticeable dimming :laughing:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

My new Peak Eiger Hi CRI brass just shipped.

Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## lunas

a solar force l2p body


----------



## chaosdsm

AMD64Blondie said:


> My new Peak Eiger Hi CRI brass just shipped.
> 
> Woo-hoo!!!!



Hello fellow MPC'er  Nice looking light!!! A bit $$$ for me right now, but I definitely like the looks & available options :twothumbs


----------



## Stream

Just ordered a Zebralight SC62w, hasn't shipped yet. Can't wait!


----------



## jonwkng

StriveVn Quad Nichia 219B.


----------



## Outlander

Ordered a zebralight h302w and a zebralight h52fw.


----------



## R1-Dave

Thrunite TN 36 on it's way !


----------



## Stefano

Another Fenix TK09


----------



## Mr. Nobody

SkyRay king 3x Xm-l 
LOL i am buying too many lights


----------



## a1mu1e

Supfire M6 Mtn electronics mod, and a SF l2n with xm-l2 dropin


----------



## ching4791

[h=2]Sky Ray King 4 or 7 CREE XML-T6 LED coming.[/h]


----------



## kj2

CPF 15th anniversary t-shirt


----------



## Outlander

Fenix E12 coming Tuesday.


----------



## JBE

A new edition Fenix E01 in purple. Should be here Monday.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

ching4791 said:


> [h=2]Sky Ray King 4 or 7 CREE XML-T6 LED coming.[/h]



Well how do you not know if its 4 or 7?
My x3 SRK was $12 shipped new :thumbup:


----------



## PFKMan23

Malkoff M361N. I took delivery of a Oveready bored 6P host and a nailbender drop in today though.


----------



## Nicrod

Rotary 170 Nichia 219b w/Moddoo clip
A modified Prometheus clip. Sanded and polished to be flush with the body of the light 

Sinners titanium 18350 custom built by(Gunga)


----------



## Tachead

2 x Nitecore NL166 RCR123A's to try out in my single cell EDC's.


----------



## Dreamer

Eagletac P25LC2 Diffuser on the way.


----------



## iShaman

Surefire just let me know my little "glad I had a flashlight story" was published on their website and that they're sending me a UB3T as a thank you. You can read my account of why having a good flashlight when your mama lab helps on a cold winter's night here:
http://www.surefire.com/truestories.../post/lucky-pup-avoids-catastrophic-birthday/

Now they're asking if I would be willing to drive up and let them film me giving my account. I'll have to think on that. Nice people and not that far away from my North San Diego County home so likely I'll agree. What I'd like to do is have them film a reenactment National a Geographic style. It was definitely a code brown moment when I realized we we're missing a newborn and the coyotes were singing nearby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## JPA261

I have 2 Streamlight Microstreams coming in. One for my wife to start carrying and one for me as a backup to my Elzetta Alpha (rotary). I like the rotary feature cause it is perfect for me while being paired with a handgun.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sarge1967

I just ordered a Zebralight sc52w to replace my Fenix LD09 as my EDC light. The Fenix served me well but I just did not like the UI. I want to be able to turn it on strait to max or strait to low. I read several reviews here and watched several on YouTube and did not see one negative comment on the sc52w. 
Sure glad I found this forum. Had I not I would still be buying overpriced Surefire lights that have 5 year old technology in them.


----------



## välineurheilija

sarge1967 said:


> I just ordered a Zebralight sc52w to replace my Fenix LD09 as my EDC light. The Fenix served me well but I just did not like the UI. I want to be able to turn it on strait to max or strait to low. I read several reviews here and watched several on YouTube and did not see one negative comment on the sc52w.
> Sure glad I found this forum. Had I not I would still be buying overpriced Surefire lights that have 5 year old technology in them.


Surefire vs other lights debate starting in 3 2 1 :lolsign:


----------



## sarge1967

välineurheilija said:


> Surefire vs other lights debate starting in 3 2 1 :lolsign:


Not trying to start a debate. I have owned quite a few Surefire lights. Before this forum I thought they were the best. Then I got an education. I still have an old E2 Defender and a E1 Outdoorsman, they don't get used much.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Armytek Prime A1 after reading several posts on the new Prime series. Seems like a very nice light and I am curious to see how the UI works out. I don't like the excessive printing on the light, but we'll see if it's worth the minor annoyance


----------



## Tachead

oops no quote


----------



## Tachead

välineurheilija said:


> Surefire vs other lights debate starting in 3 2 1 :lolsign:



Hey, if they didnt overcharge for "nothing special" old technology lights, there would be no debate. I think they only stay in business due to their marketing and name recognition. They are like the Apple or Honda of the flashlight world, the ignorant sheep just keep lining up

P.S. You have an iPhone dont you?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

pay the toll...



.....  ..........


----------



## välineurheilija

Tachead said:


> Hey, if they didnt overcharge for "nothing special" old technology lights, there would be no debate. I think they only stay in business due to their marketing and name recognition. They are like the Apple or Honda of the flashlight world, the ignorant sheep just keep lining up
> 
> P.S. You have an iPhone dont you?



Actually i changed to Samsung


----------



## välineurheilija

But i was right the debate started and this is not the debate thread


----------



## välineurheilija

Now i have a Malkoff M61L coming for my Solarforce L2P


----------



## Richwouldnt

I have the prototype new Mountain Electronics 12 LED Supfire M6 coming from Richard. This is a totally redone light with 12 LEDs (customer's choice) behind four Carclo lenses. Putting out 8000 to 11000 lumens. Details on the light are covered in RMM's shop thread on the BLF web site. The unit has sensor controlled thermal step down and other high end light design items incorporated at a very reasonable price too. Being done using unmarked special production Supfire M6 bodies only available from RMM too. Production units not due for several more weeks and it is not up on the Mountain Electronics web site yet.


----------



## Tachead

välineurheilija said:


> But i was right the debate started and this is not the debate thread



You started it:nana: 

Back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## välineurheilija

Tachead said:


> You started it:nana:
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled thread



Sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## sarge1967

Tachead said:


> Hey, if they didnt overcharge for "nothing special" old technology lights, there would be no debate. I think they only stay in business due to their marketing and name recognition. They are like the Apple or Honda of the flashlight world, the ignorant sheep just keep lining up
> 
> P.S. You have an iPhone dont you?


That was the point of my post. I was one of those "ignorant sheep". This forum gave me quite an education.


----------



## Jb36

I just ordered the thrunite archer 1c v2 from Amazon. It says they'll be shipped by the 11th or 12th


----------



## Lardylar

Just ordered a sunwayman v10r and a sunwayman c10a. Will have to wait awhile since they r coming from Hong Kong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sarge1967

Ok I guess I am on kind of a buying spree......
I just ordered a Nitecore SRT3 and a couple of Nitecore RCR123 batteries for it. 

I need to stop now..........


----------



## tech25

2 fenix EO1- one for my father as he takes the subway everyday. 
The other is just bec I can't have a package come and not have a little something for me... &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## benchrest

Mac's Custom Tri EDC Knurly 219 Nichia. Stoked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ching4791

Mr. Nobody said:


> Well how do you not know if its 4 or 7?
> My x3 SRK was $12 shipped new :thumbup:



My x4 SRK just arrival, i love it


----------



## Stefano

Nitecore I2 - Nitecore D2 - Xtar MC1 - Xtar MC2 - Panasonic NCR18650B - KeePower 18650 2600/2900 mA - Panasonic Eneloop AA - Eagletac RCR123 battery - Nitecore P15


----------



## gamblerS4

Just signed up today. I have a HDS rotary 4000k XP-L neutral coming soon as I just signed up for the groupbuy!


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the ZL SC600 MkII yesterday. I love the ZL interface and really like the idea of a compact 18650 light.


----------



## ScottJD

Update: I did receive my ZebraLight SC52W L2 a couple weeks ago. I'm a happy camper, love the UI and size. I've had no issues running different battery types either between Eneloop or Li-Ion cells. I primary carry with the Li-Ion cell for the 500+ lumen from such a small light. 


Thank you,
Scott


----------



## Ishango

Ishango said:


> I ordered the ZL SC600 MkII yesterday. I love the ZL interface and really like the idea of a compact 18650 light.



Received my SC600 yesterday (talking about speedy shipping). This light is really great. It's smaller than I had expected and is easily one of the brightest lights I own. Instant favorite this one


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Glow Inc paint green, and ordered some blue this morning.

Surefire 6p
Nitecore mt1c
Nitecore srt3


----------



## Jim Bonney

Olight S15 ti, Thrunite T20, Malkoff mdc rcr123 version, MBI Torpedo X, 2x16340's and 2x14500's.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Just got the NiteCore D4 in the mail today! I love it. Bigger display over my D2.






Just ordered the jetbeam rrt0se & rrt01


----------



## djburkes

I received this little fella yesterday:


----------



## jimsmith1370

Just got this in yesterday. LED Lenser F1W. New version of F1-now 500 advertised lumens and white color. Sweet.



http://imageshack.com/a/img537/4084/AIsxDo.jpg


----------



## ven

jimsmith1370 said:


> Just got this in yesterday. LED Lenser F1W. New version of F1-now 500 advertised lumens and white color. Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/4084/AIsxDo.jpg




Looks a nice light does that


----------



## Nicrod

gamblerS4 said:


> Just signed up today. I have a HDS rotary 4000k XP-L neutral coming soon as I just signed up for the groupbuy!



:welcome:

congrats on such a sweet setup


----------



## richbuff

Coming in the mail: Eagletac SX25L2 MT-G2 on its way from GoingGear, as soon as they get my money order, in a few days. 

I was looking at the Nitecore P36, TK35 UE, JetBeam WLS4, SR Mini, TM06, and LD50 to fill the yawning gap in power and portability between the beloved MMU-X3 at one end of the spectrum, and the awesome MM15 at the other end of the power/portability spectrum of my nascent collection. 

While I was studying the possibilities to choose from, I realized that any significant power increase from the MMU-X3 would mean that the size/weight would be very close to the MM15, and also that any significant increase in portability from the MM15 would mean that the power would be very close to the MMU-X3. 

So, I eagerly await what is coming in the mail; and I also eagerly await what, in the future, may have both more power and better portability. Short runtime at max is cheerfully acceptable, of course!


----------



## 1DaveN

richbuff said:


> Coming in the mail: Eagletac SX25L2 MT-G2 on its way from GoingGear, as soon as they get my money order, in a few days.
> 
> I was looking at the Nitecore P36, TK35 UE, JetBeam WLS4, SR Mini, TM06, and LD50 to fill the yawning gap in power and portability between the beloved MMU-X3 at one end of the spectrum, and the awesome MM15 at the other end of the power/portability spectrum of my nascent collection.
> 
> While I was studying the possibilities to choose from, I realized that any significant power increase from the MMU-X3 would mean that the size/weight would be very close to the MM15, and also that any significant increase in portability from the MM15 would mean that the power would be very close to the MMU-X3.
> 
> So, I eagerly await what is coming in the mail; and I also eagerly await what, in the future, may have both more power and better portability. Short runtime at max is cheerfully acceptable, of course!



Already having a light on its way, you probably don't want to hear that Battery Junction has 20% off the LD50


----------



## Mr. Nobody

jimsmith1370 said:


> Just got this in yesterday. LED Lenser F1W. New version of F1-now 500 advertised lumens and white color. Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/4084/AIsxDo.jpg


Damn that looks good.


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of XHP70s and a couple of XHP50s on copper from Cutter Electronics. 
Should be interesting to see if a Ledil Boom MC-S reflector will be able to diffuse the dreaded black *X*.


----------



## bladesmith3

waiting for my tn36


----------



## Rossymeister

Waiting on my 325 HDS Clicky...


----------



## richbuff

1DaveN said:


> Already having a light on its way, you probably don't want to hear that Battery Junction has 20% off the LD50


No prob, all good. 

The LD50 has an almost irresistible form factor, but power is so close to the MMU-X3. By the way, its name is interesting: www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_lethal_dose


----------



## willis9076

Klarus RS-20. Hopefully it's the newer version. If not, I will exchange it.


----------



## recDNA

HDS 170 219b rotary. Flush button. Silver bezel.


----------



## Phoebus

Waiting on a Thrunite Archer 1A V2


----------



## Duckslayer2095

Got an Armytek Wizard Pro v.2 (warm), SoShine sc-s7 charger, and xstar 3100mah battery coming my way! I'm excited!


----------



## joxa80

Finally today after 20 day's my M2x javelot and the s10r fell into my hands. [emoji2]


----------



## thedoc007

L3 Illumination L10 with XP-G2. A Nitecore Tube. A couple Thrunite TiS (single mode). A Rayus C01 with Nichia 219. Ten Keeppower protected 18650s, a couple Efest 2500 mAh high drain cells. Two Samsung 25R. An Armytek Wizard Pro headlamp. A titanium Olight S30.

Not actually shipped yet, but have an Ultrafire Wf-501b and a Convoy S2 on order as well.

What tax refund?


----------



## Poppy

Duckslayer2095 said:


> Got an Armytek Wizard Pro v.2 (warm), SoShine sc-s7 charger, and xstar 3100mah battery coming my way! I'm excited!



I'm glad that you are excited  
Waiting for it to arrive is as exciting as it is to actually get it in your hands. LOL... let the fun begin! :thumbsup:


----------



## velocityboy

I have a Zebralight SC52w L2 and 4 Sanyo UR14500P 840mAh cells on the way.


----------



## Tacti'cool'

Just got in an Arc AAA...On the way is a McGizmo Sapphire. Will be my first Mcgizmo...cant wait.


----------



## Stream

djburkes said:


> I received this little fella yesterday:



Dammit, I'm still waiting for mine lol. Did you get the neutral white?


----------



## Stream

Ishango said:


> ... really like the idea of a compact 18650 light.



We all do


----------



## Dknight16

McGizmo Haiku XP-G2


----------



## JPA261

Just ordered the HDS Rotary Tactical on CPF marketplace. I have the HDS 170 Tactical clicky but caved in and decided to try the rotary. Can't wait to get it and Hopefully I'll like it.


----------



## djburkes

Nah, I got the cool white, ordered it from Amazon. I'm not sure about the neutral white, the colors are more true but I'm still kinda partial to cool white.


----------



## Stream

djburkes said:


> Nah, I got the cool white, ordered it from Amazon. I'm not sure about the neutral white, the colors are more true but I'm still kinda partial to cool white.



I already have a cool white SC600, and I always go with cool white, so I decided to go with the neutral white SC62 this time. 

How do you like yours so far? How big would you say the hotspot is compared to say the SC600 or a PD35?


----------



## hexrob

I have a Solarforce L2T XP-L V3, a L2N body, and a red drop in for some night time hunting. These are my first SolarForce light's. Anyone know what the average delivery time is?


----------



## pyro1son

2x NCR18650B 
2x Samsung INR18650-25R
A selection of drivers and a ATtiny programmer amongst othrr bits 
Going to learn how to flash custom firmware ready for some up coming builds


----------



## Stream

I've been waiting 20 days now for my SC62w since I ordered it from zebralight.com. I know post all the way from Hong Kong can take a while, but I would really love for it to arrive soon!


----------



## more_vampires

hexrob said:


> I have a Solarforce L2T XP-L V3, a L2N body, and a red drop in for some night time hunting. These are my first SolarForce light's. Anyone know what the average delivery time is?



If you're in the US, maybe 6-8 weeks on a good run. With cargo strikes and Lunar New Year, it's anybody's guess. Delays are expected, and delays on the delays.


----------



## djburkes

Stream said:


> I already have a cool white SC600, and I always go with cool white, so I decided to go with the neutral white SC62 this time.
> 
> How do you like yours so far? How big would you say the hotspot is compared to say the SC600 or a PD35?



I really don't know how it compares because I've never used either of those. I based my purchase off of review videos that I watched. I really like it though, it comes in pretty handy. I was carrying around a Streamlight Protac HL, which was a little too big for my pocket and wanted something a little smaller and something that I already had batteries for. I was tired of shelling out $$ for CR123s. The only other light I own besides the Zebralight and Sreamlight is a Fenix LD60. All are cool white.


----------



## bouncer33441

sog dark enrergy 750a any opinions 
it arrived and seems like a good build with good ui


----------



## Stream

djburkes said:


> I really don't know how it compares because I've never used either of those. I based my purchase off of review videos that I watched. I really like it though, it comes in pretty handy. I was carrying around a Streamlight Protac HL, which was a little too big for my pocket and wanted something a little smaller and something that I already had batteries for. I was tired of shelling out $$ for CR123s. The only other light I own besides the Zebralight and Sreamlight is a Fenix LD60. All are cool white.



I bought it because I already own and like the SC600, and I thought: hey an even smaller version! Awesome! I expect it to be floody like the SC600, and not a thrower, but I was just curious what you thought about the beam profile and how far it reaches.


----------



## djburkes

Stream said:


> I bought it because I already own and like the SC600, and I thought: hey an even smaller version! Awesome! I expect it to be floody like the SC600, and not a thrower, but I was just curious what you thought about the beam profile and how far it reaches.



I'll see if I can get a few beamshots tonight...you're right, it is pretty floody.


----------



## sgt253

Two NIP Surefire M3 Millennium Combat incandescent lights. Always wanted one. Screaming deal on two, couldn't resist.


----------



## Tacti'cool'

McGizmo Sundrop beadblasted, with trits behind lens purchased from a felllow CPF member.


----------



## Stream

djburkes said:


> I'll see if I can get a few beamshots tonight...



Awesome


----------



## Stream

sgt253 said:


> Two NIP Surefire M3 Millennium Combat incandescent lights. Always wanted one. Screaming deal on two, couldn't resist.



I've always wanted one of these because it's such a movie light! lol You see them all the time in movies and TV shows, although I'm sure most non-flashaholics just assume they are really bright D-cell Maglites. I could never quite justify forking out for one :sigh:.


----------



## osef

NOS Surefire Z2LED. 

Have one already. One of my favorites (with Sportac Nichia drop-in or M361N).


----------



## hexrob

I was afraid you guys were going to say that.


----------



## campingnut

I have two more E01's arriving tomorrow or Saturday. After owning a few for a number of years with zero issues and having other AA lights die from being tortured with sets of keys, I am now convinced they are the best keychain light.


----------



## JPA261

My HDS tactical rotary arrived yesterday via UPS, but still waiting on my EDC LE clicky. It was suppose to be here yesterday but USPS is definitely slacking. They prob kept it for themselves. Ha


----------



## G. Scott H.

I went kinda nuts this week. I have a Small Sun ZY-T08, a Rayovac OT2D-BA, and a Lumintop SD10 on the way, as well as numerous Efest IMR's (18650 and 18350) and a Tenergy NiMH charger with 8 Tenergy D cell NiMH's. I fear my poor mail box may be incapable of handling the sudden influx...:nana:

Oh, yeah...I plumb forgot...I also have more Solarforce L2M and L2T bodies inbound, and I just got a blue SF Z1 in the mail today. This has to stop. Somebody help me!


----------



## Stream

G. Scott H. said:


> I went kinda nuts this week. I have a Small Sun ZY-T08, a Rayovac OT2D-BA, and a Lumintop SD10 on the way, as well as numerous Efest IMR's (18650 and 18350) and a Tenergy NiMH charger with 8 Tenergy D cell NiMH's. I fear my poor mail box may be incapable of handling the sudden influx...:nana:
> 
> Oh, yeah...I plumb forgot...I also have more Solarforce L2M and L2T bodies inbound, and I just got a blue SF Z1 in the mail today. This has to stop. Somebody help me!



I will help you! Forward all of these to me posthaste!


----------



## kj2

Klarus KTW-1 Traffic wand. Kinda pricey ordering from Germany, shops in USA are selling it cheaper, but they're killing it with shipping cost.


----------



## jjp888

A nitecore 3400 mah li-on battery to replace ,a fake battery(*#%&*fire) which I got along with another(@#%&*fire) flashlight.


----------



## more_vampires

Grawlix-fire! I'd actually buy one if it had that printed on the light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ShirtVN, XL, 100 pct cotton, white
Pickpocket Alpha
Tale of the Princess Kaguya [DVD] from Amazon.jp ....


----------



## G. Scott H.

Stream said:


> I will help you! Forward all of these to me posthaste!



Thanks! I knew I could count on you guys. :nana:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Solarforce k3 MT-G2


----------



## Throwjunkie

Olight SR95S UT and an M2X UT Will be here tomorrow, Looking forward to burning a hole in the darkness


----------



## GearHunter

Not sure if this counts since I haven't received a shipping notice yet, just pushed the paypal button on a new HDS exc 170 219b.......this will be a long couple weeks waiting for this one!


----------



## bouncer33441

bouncer33441 said:


> sog dark enrergy 750a any opinions
> it arrived and seems like a good build with good ui


bump


----------



## Eskimojo

A Seek Thermal XR will be here this week. 
My ThruNite Scorpion has served me well for years.


----------



## arhhhhjay

Zebralight H600w Mk II. Can't wait


----------



## wedlpine

Sportac P60 triple Nichia
Malkoff M61WL
Thrunite TIS NW


----------



## BigBluefish

ZebraLight SC62d and a Klarus XT2C.
Hmmm. And an XT1A and JetBeam Jet III PRO ST CYCLER.


----------



## GearHunter

Ok now it's official I have a dark sucks clip and an HDS silver decorative clip coming from Toons and a 200 lm Nichia 219b exc clicky inroute from HDS right now! This will be a great week!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

Been quiet for me,pd35 2014 on way for work use,hopefully a pd35vn quad at some point.

Received 4xLG IMR cells to feed my tk75vn,just a change from the tight fitting protected pany B cells..........My usual guy Norb from ecolux,as always excellent customer service and been using for over a year now


----------



## davehutch

ZL SC600 II Neutral White. Batteries are charged and waiting 
Was originally going to be a TN12 but couldn't get excited about it to be honest


----------



## Durfol

[h=1]ThruNite TN12 2014 Edition, ThruNite 18650 3400Mah 3.7V li-on Rechargeable Batteries, ThruNite MCC Series Universal Charger, ThruNite Archer 1C V2 and some rc123a batteries.[/h]
Bryan


----------



## bouncer33441

no opinions on the sog de 750a


----------



## ven

Cheap and cheerful lumintop arrived today,replace the battered i3s which has been a great light.
Reverse clicky this time,so moved away from a twisty for no real reason being honest,just wanted to try this out. Aggressive knurling this time but not rough to the touch.Simple 3 mode,starts in medium,70lm high which appears about right,similar to the i3s

Initial impressions are quite good!!!


----------



## bltkmt

^^ Is it really 3 modes? Or only 2?


----------



## kj2

Really like my Tool AAA. Have both the old and new version.


----------



## ven

bltkmt said:


> ^^ Is it really 3 modes? Or only 2?




3 mode from testing,seems to start in medium,then low,then high.

BangGood
SKU: SKU142686


----------



## Southpaw1969

Finally pulled the trigger, and got a jetbeam RRT0SE! Got a deal on the light, a 14500 li ion cell, and a single cell usb charger. 

Can't wait for it to get here, and to take it out for my night walk, and compare it to my trusty Nitecore NDI. I will probably do a mini review for the halibut!


----------



## djburkes

I received this in the mail today...


----------



## JasonJ

^ Nice! I would love to see some beamshots of that one!

I have incoming, 2 Convoy C8's, one in XML2-U2-1A with a smooth relfector, another in XML2-T6-4C, an M1 in the same XML2-U2-1A, and then I also ordered a Convoy S2+ in XML2-T6-3B. 

I tried to get tints that I felt would be beneficial or useful in certain lights in certain conditions.. cover all my bases so to speak. This should cover my light purchases for a couple months or more. Next I'll focus on some new cells and charger(s).


----------



## gsr

I finally have a First Light USA TORQ on the brown truck of happiness, headed towards me.


----------



## ven

Another work horse arrived at work for an edc..........



Took home to test/decide on cell/s to use,going to work tomorrow after some armytek lube
Its actaully shorted than the e25.........(one is in work along with at home)




Lots of cells to choose,for now its out of these as i have several of each as back up when charging the depleted cell




Was almost going 4.35v,decided for now 3400 protected efest although imo no need for any pcb in single cell. Dont want to take the 4.35v as spare as .........well dont like mixing different cell V when charging alternate as mistakes can happen...........keep it simple in other words :laughing: If i go 4.35v i will take the 2 .........oh decisions. In testing,i have found slightly lower mah 4.35v cells last as long( if not a little longer) as 3400mah due to the extra 1.5v over 4.2v...........No scientific testing in laboratory environments...........just general observations over durations and then testing the V after...

Tried out,nice white cool tint,love the UI as i always do with fenix,appears no off tints either so quite happy from the pd35 2014 edition.........shame its just so last year  Like the side UI to select the mode,then either forward clicky 1/2 press for quick checks,or click for full time....... It works for me well tbh,so made up. I have recommended the light for these reasons in past for a good all round light,so it would be rude not to have............

Will be used on lower modes ,only criticism so far i can find is the clip will move/rotate a little easy,may become annoying but nothing a dab of glue wont fix!!! Worked wonders on my eo5ss clip.......solid as a rock

Need a pd35vn quad now,for an easier go to version of my monster triple quad..........or back up for the beast

Like the simple(although nothing special )holster too,ideal for my man bag(PLANO) that is easier to carry up many many flights of stairs up to 40 Ton tea silos than a roll cab :laughing: Just excuses to have more lights:tinfoil:

Cheers all


----------



## JPA261

A Fenix PD32! This is my very first Fenix light as I am a surefire, Elzetta, and HDS fanboy. I am sure I will be very pleased as this is my first 18650 light.


----------



## desmobob

Southpaw1969 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger, and got a jetbeam RRT0SE! Got a deal on the light, a 14500 li ion cell, and a single cell usb charger.
> 
> Can't wait for it to get here, and to take it out for my night walk, and compare it to my trusty Nitecore NDI. I will probably do a mini review for the halibut!



I just got an RRT-0 SE for my birthday. I think you're going to love it!

I have a bunch of goodies on the way: A Vinh-modded Thrunite TN30 NW, a Thrunite TN4A NW, an i4 Intellicharger, and four KeepPower Panasonic 3400mAh NCR18650Bs.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Southpaw1969

desmobob said:


> I just got an RRT-0 SE for my birthday. I think you're going to love it!
> 
> I have a bunch of goodies on the way: A Vinh-modded Thrunite TN30 NW, a Thrunite TN4A NW, an i4 Intellicharger, and four KeepPower Panasonic 3400mAh NCR18650Bs.
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob



Well Bob, you ain't kiddin!

I just got back from my nightly walk, and this light is awesome! 

Blows my old NDI out of the water. Lit up way beyond what I could see before, with a brighter, nicer beam. More flood, which is good for what I want it for. 

I lit up a pack of 5 coyotes with it- I even hit them with the strobe to see what they would do. They froze in their tracks, and then started running the other way!

Anyway, so far, I really like this light. Ran it on 1 AW RCR123 cell for max brightness. So far, so good. I just need to figure out a GITD trinket for it now. (I might use the lanyard from my old NDI with it, it has a paracord braid, with a GITD end cap on it)


----------



## Patagonicus

I'm awaiting a Thrunite Archer 1A V2, with the NW emitter. This will be my first neutral white flashlight, and if I like the tint, I think it will become my new 1xAA EDC light. Just received my first 18650 light in the mail yesterday (Nitecore P12, 2015 model) and I'm liking it a lot so far.


----------



## more_vampires

Good news: Just received Glowinc V10 ultragreen GITD powder! Off to buy some clear epoxy and clear nail polish! Already got the glow host in hand (from lighthound!)

Bad news: Now I have to make a stupid photobucket account to make good on my claims.



> Now all the masters knows that you need the glow
> You need the glow, the glow to grow
> If you love to live, you live to love
> Hah, you got to move to the upper level
> 
> 'Cos when you got the glow, there ain't no stopping
> What you want to do, hah, oh
> To reach that upper level
> Your mind, body and soul must be one.
> 
> When you got the glow,
> your body's gold,
> So don't let go
> of the power of elevation


----------



## Mr. Nobody

more_vampires said:


> Good news: Just received Glowinc V10 ultragreen GITD powder! Off to buy some clear epoxy and clear nail polish! Already got the glow host in hand (from lighthound!)
> 
> Bad news: Now I have to make a stupid photobucket account to make good on my claims.


YES! Good job!
Yea I agree, blasted Photobucket!

Back on topic,
More solarforce stuff
More switches, leds and ican bulbs
More batteries
More glow powder


----------



## Southpaw1969

more_vampires said:


> Good news: Just received Glowinc V10 ultragreen GITD powder! Off to buy some clear epoxy and clear nail polish! Already got the glow host in hand (from lighthound!)
> 
> Bad news: Now I have to make a stupid photobucket account to make good on my claims.



Good news again- You don't need to make an account anywhere- use tinypic.com - you can just upload photos as you go, and copy & paste the link to post photos in forums, email, etc. I love 

GITD stuff, I got some powder too, and I'm gearing up to make some cool stuff with it as well. Go to tinypic and post some pics for us!


----------



## more_vampires

Cool, I'll give tinypic a try. Haven't gotten the ducks in a row to get the epoxy, GITD glow and host together, YET! Will post in the GITD projects thread under GITD/EL section.


----------



## wjv

Just ordered a Fenix TK51 for $110 from Sunny Sports in NY.

Also ordered 4 more Orbtronic 3,400 mAh 18650 batteries from Amazon. 
So I'll have a total of 12 Tenergy 2,600 mAh cells and 12 Orbtronic 3,400 mAh for my 18650 lights.

I'll reserve the 3,400 cells for the heavy duty lights (LD50, Predator and the TK51) and the Tenergy's for the other lights (PD32, PD32UE, TK15)


----------



## ven

[h=1]Fenix Tasmania Tiger Torch Holster[/h]


----------



## Dknight16

McGizmo Mule Nichia 119


----------



## Ishango

A few days back already, but I had sent in my Armytek Partner A1 in for warranty a few weeks ago. And received back the Armytek Partner A1 V2 CW :twothumbs So far it is a very nice light and holding up nicely. The mode switching is now done by twisting the head (more like the Fenix LD10, Foursevens QPA and similar lights), which I like better than the half-press on the previous version. Output is nice and tint on mine is very nice (not blueish).


----------



## wjv

In Jan (2015) I picked up a Fenix LD50 and I really like it. So i thought, "It will be a long time before I need to buy another light. . "

Yeah, right. . . . . .

Got a brand new Fenix TK51 sitting at home waiting for me to get there and un-box it. I'm guessing It will be a long time before I need to buy another light. .

Yeah, right. . . . . .

 :laughing:  :laughing:


--- Update ---

Really nice light! The flood beam is awesome. About 2.5x that of the LD50 and about 2.0x of my PD32UE.

And the throw is great! ~45,000 K CD

A couple observations:

1) The buttons are too easy to push. Fenix should have went with the rubber covered buttons that are a bit harder to press.

2) The lanyard is very good

3) Both beams are really clean and and very nice looking

4) I wish they had provided a holster. Even if it was just a type that covered the head (head up orientation) because it is a heavy light. Pocket carry is OK in a hip pocket, but it is again, too easy to depress one of the switches. Fenix. . Who what this light costs, provide a holster!!!!!

5) I wish it had a lockout!


----------



## ven

Congrats,the tk51 is a great light,many output options and would say out of all the fenix lights i have.............its one of the best built. It gives that feeling that you could hammer nails in with it.............dont try it though :laughing:


----------



## gafirefighter

Foursevens Quark Pro QPA, Jetbeam RRT0SE, a few new 18650 and 14500 batteries, and an Xtar VC4. It has been a good week, lol. 

Adam


----------



## reppans

Armytek Prime A1 Pro - big mistake ordering direct from the manufacturer, and having it shipped from China. Paid extra for "air mail" and almost 10 days later, CN post tracking only shows "rec'd". Meanwhile Goinggear has the light in stock! 

Live and learn.


----------



## jonwkng

In the mail 
-TISVn
-X10Vn Fiat Lux 12x XP-L Mule
-SL1 Fiat Lux
-Alpha Ready-Made


----------



## more_vampires

Wow! That's a fat incoming stack, to be sure!


----------



## ven

Awesome Jon,wow,bet one is excited for that delivery...........heck i am for you that x10vn 12x XPL really has my interest and await your thoughts and pictures. Its one of my fav lights for form,just a light that will fit in pockets and 26650............i love 47s build,and the substantial holster too


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Awesome Jon,wow,bet one is excited for that delivery...........heck i am for you that x10vn 12x XPL really has my interest and await your thoughts and pictures. Its one of my fav lights for form,just a light that will fit in pockets and 26650............i love 47s build,and the substantial holster too



Yeah... Got to love Vinh sales. I have a X10Vn (The original, not the 12-emitter flood monster) Fiat Lux and it is a great compact thrower. Now it has a floody sibling on the way. Yup, 26650 lights are a great form factor. Good capacity plus IMR availability. 

Oh, almost forgot. I've a Z1Vn with an XHP50 headed my way. Got Vinh to fix one up just for the fun of it. Can't quite tell what is coming, since Vinh just notifies me of the tracking numbers and I have a few. Always fun to get a Vinh package and not know which light has arrived until I rip open the parcel. Ah, it never gets old.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Ah, it never gets old.




+1,000,0000

Its as good as it gets for parcels in the mail for me


----------



## Xiphex

Nothing Arriving in the mail! That feeling though, when all your flashlights and batteries safely arrived in the mail. "I'm COMPLETE! no more waiting" 
Well, My flashlights, batteries and chargers come from Amazon.Ca Any other website suggestions?

Nitecore 2015 EA41
Nitecore SRT7 
NiteCore 2xNL188 
Nitecore 2xNL189 
Nitecore intellicharger i4 2014

Fenix E41

:twothumbs


----------



## G. Scott H.

Xiphex said:


> That feeling though, when all your flashlights and batteries safely arrived in the mail. "I'm COMPLETE! no more waiting"



Great feeling. Too bad it only lasts for about a day and half. Then you're once again on the hunt for your next "perfect" light. Same with knives, etc.:laughing: 

I'm still waiting on my Lumintop SD10 from banggood that I ordered on Feb. 19 and supposedly began the shipping process on the 23rd.:shrug: Getting tired of seeing "2015-03-03 14:38 Origin Post is Preparing Shipment, We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece." Dispatch that bad boy already! Sheesh!  I also just ordered something called a Pange K6 (single cell version) from dxsoul. Google it for images. It sort of looks like a plumbing fixture or something, which interested me enough to give one a shot. :twothumbs


----------



## fcbrian

6 more 18650Bs, I wonder what I need those for?  

And no, I don't vape.

Thanks CPF ! I think I have more lights than posts ! Definitely more batteries .


----------



## BigBluefish

A New in Package Surefire 6p and a used Malkoff M61L HiCRI2. Back to strong and simple.


----------



## Stefano

Nitecore MT2A (2015) 345 lumens


----------



## Alex1234

no flashlgths in the mail but i have a sci fi Arcane 2.0 2 watt 462nm laser. man am i excited


----------



## AMD64Blondie

In a couple of months(after I get probably 2 paychecks in a row into my bank account.)..

I'm considering picking up a Olight R40.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Solarforce warm white 18v p60
MT-G2 P60
XM-L2 u2 P60
l2t, l2m, extenders


----------



## civic77

Fenix Ld50
Sunwayman d40a 

About to order a new Malkoff drop in. Debating between a M61 & M361. Does the M361 different modes work with original Md2 host & hi/low ring?


----------



## Alex1234

Should get it Wednesday  SinnerVN


----------



## mayonardo

Waiting on a Fenix PD35. I expect the higher modes will serve very well here — village in southern Colorado with absolutely no street lights off of Main St and wildlife out and about: deer, fox, skunks, coyotes, bear and the occasional lion visitor to town.


----------



## jonwkng

Alex1234 said:


> Should get it Wednesday  SinnerVN



Congratulations, Alex! That's a beauty. Vinh has become really proficient with his blow torch lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## wjv

Alex1234 said:


> Should get it Wednesday  SinnerVN



Ironically there was a thread just last month where someone asked "Why do quality flashlights(torches) only come in black?"

I think you have an entire rainbow there!!!


----------



## Chadder

I ordered the 125 lm surefire Titan today. I could not resist!


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Congratulations, Alex! That's a beauty. Vinh has become really proficient with his blow torch lately. :thumbsup:




+1


----------



## KDM

I ordered some Osram hyper red LED's to mod some lights and drop ins with. Almost as exciting as ordering a light.

Almost forgot, in the spirit of St. Patrick's Day I also order a Toxic green Foursevens Preon P1.


----------



## pianomav

Zebra light sc52
Maratac aaa


----------



## pianomav

I have zl sc52 incomming and maratac aaa


----------



## lefteye219

This is the most exciting mail call for me in a few years now, All are out for delivery to me at the same time,

Tain Zenith Damascus
Hanko LF2XT ZrO
Atwood G5 Prybaby Ti
Atwood G2 Keyton

I am so excited


----------



## KDM

lefteye219 said:


> This is the most exciting mail call for me in a few years now, All are out for delivery to me at the same time,
> 
> Tain Zenith Damascus
> Hanko LF2XT ZrO
> Atwood G5 Prybaby Ti
> Atwood G2 Keyton
> 
> I am so excited



Man you ought to be, nice lights!


----------



## jonwkng

In the mail - modding supplies... 
-RGBW XM-Ls
-Nichia Triples and Carlco optics
-Oslon SSL Hyper Reds & Royal Blues (Got to love your friendly grow light vendors.  )


----------



## KDM

Nice Jon, I'm hoping the hyper red won't attract the insect this summer. I like using my lights for illumination not self defense from insect.


----------



## Jimmyboots

-Prometheus Beta QR v2 Cu, this one is stuck in California 

-Armytek Partner A1 v2, I'm curious about this one as I couldn't find much info one it


----------



## jonwkng

More goodies on the way! 
-MBI Core Ti on its way from Guy - the must have in MBI bling.
-Nichia NVSU233A for a mod. Now that's literally the most expensive emitter I've bought to date.


----------



## BigBluefish

Alex1234 said:


> Should get it Wednesday  SinnerVN



Beautiful! Erm...what exactly, is it? (And don't say a flashlight).


----------



## BigBluefish

And I have incoming: Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zeeeerrrro. 
For once. 
But, uhm, see above.... 
Yeah, it ain't gonna last. 
(Wallet squeals and runs for cover).


----------



## ven

Mr bigbluefish,I would love to see some pics please of these lights bought previous,many over the last year purchased I struggle putting a pic to a name.


----------



## thedoc007

BigBluefish said:


> Beautiful! Erm...what exactly, is it? (And don't say a flashlight).



It is a custom titanium host, produced by sinner-cpf. Vinh heat treated it with a blowtorch for the rainbow effect, modded it with a quad emitter/optic and custom driver (ballpark 2000 OTF lumen from a single 18650). A pretty unique light.


----------



## BigBluefish

thedoc007 said:


> It is a custom titanium host, produced by sinner-cpf. Vinh heat treated it with a blowtorch for the rainbow effect, modded it with a quad emitter/optic and custom driver (ballpark 2000 OTF lumen from a single 18650). A pretty unique light.



Just. Awesome.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

One of these MT-G2 bulbs from Vestureofblood. 




~ Chance


----------



## yarberrymt

Finally getting a Fenix PD35 (960 lumens version). Love the size and think it will fit well in my collection.


----------



## kevin1975

Lenslight Mini TAD polished Ti


----------



## chaosdsm

No lights, just batteries for playing with the two Bushnell Pro lights I picked up.

Two - Soshine 600mAh LiFePO4 3.2V CR123A rechargeables 

Four -Soshine 280mAh LiFePO4 3.2V 10440 rechargeables

One - Nitecore D2 charger to charge the LiFePO4 batteries


----------



## ven

More LG 2500 he2


----------



## NegativePitch

I just bought an RC40 about 2 weeks ago and as of now I can't shake the flashaholic tenancies! I have a TM36 AND a TK61vn in the mail. I am just a tiny bit stoked.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Got these from some random Chinese website. Super glow green and ghost clear






Paid for 5 color each got 17 each color.  do not remember where all I can say is the seller name was "Wang".


----------



## Jakefreese

I have 48 Texas instruments LM3414HV PCB boards on the way!


----------



## kj2

Just received two Thorfire review samples. So far it looks decent quality for the price.


----------



## Burtronium

Expecting MBI Core Ti any day now!


----------



## Ishango

I just sold a few old lights on the Dutch Ebay site and ordered the Nitecore P10 to replace them. I like to check out the UI since so many lights seem to favor the side switch lately.


----------



## Stream

Been waiting on my SC62w for nearly two months now, and it may still take another week or two before I have it. I've almost forgotten that I ordered it. Can anyone tell me if it's worth the wait?


----------



## UnderPar

Stream said:


> Been waiting on my SC62w for nearly two months now, and it may still take another week or two before I have it. I've almost forgotten that I ordered it. Can anyone tell me if it's worth the wait?



Absolutely! Its really worth it. You should be excited about it.


----------



## ven

Mr. Nobody said:


> Got these from some random Chinese website. Super glow green and ghost clear
> 
> Paid for 5 color each got 17 each color.  do not remember where all I can say is the seller name was "Wang".



Looks like wang got it wong
in a good way


----------



## KDM

Burtronium said:


> Expecting MBI Core Ti any day now!



Must be catching. +1


----------



## djburkes

I just received an Imalent DDT40 in the mail today that I purchased from Selfbuilt. The light arrived quite a bit earlier than I thought it would. It was packaged very nicely and is in excellent condition. Thanks Selfbuilt!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

More solaяforce parts, hosts switches etc. A few LEDs and drivers from mtn electronics.
A small table vise and a old helping hands gitup


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

A HDS LE Tactical. Really excited about this one!


----------



## kj2

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> A HDS LE Tactical. Really excited about this one!


:thumbsup:
pls post a few pics, when it arrives.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> :thumbsup:
> pls post a few pics, when it arrives.




I will  I'll make a few HDS pics this weekend of my current 2, just phone pics though. Also just got the forensic blue a few weeks ago and really liking it. Not practical at all but really bright and a nice colour blue.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> :thumbsup:
> pls post a few pics, when it arrives.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4628424&viewfull=1#post4628424


----------



## RetroTechie

A second hand ZebraLight SC51w came in yesterday. My first ZL, so far I like it a lot.  The LED tint is even nicer than my S15 Ti, which is also good but has a _slight_ greenish accent. Not something you notice in normal use, but visible when seen side-by-side (Olight should be ashamed of putting anything _other_ than best-tinted LEDs in their Ti lights :green: ).

UI takes a little getting used to, but it's well thought out I think (and practically the same for other ZL lights).


----------



## Stream

UnderPar said:


> Absolutely! Its really worth it. You should be excited about it.



Thanks, I needed to hear that


----------



## Stream

RetroTechie said:


> UI takes a little getting used to, but it's well thought out I think (and practically the same for other ZL lights).



The UI on my SC600 seemed complicated at first, but it is surprisingly intuitive and generally well thought out. I think you will get the hang of it in no time. My only gripe, though, is that strobe or beacon is not accessible unless you program it as a high mode--in which case you sacrifice the only usable high mode in favor of strobe and burst mode. I don't know if this is the same on all Zebralights, but it means that for all practical purposes I don't count the light as having a strobe or beacon mode.


----------



## JF Priest

Surefire Z71 Tan Helmet light..Blue,White and IR settings.. It is coming with a Molly clip so I can mount it to my earmuffs..


----------



## smooth2o

TX25C2vn


----------



## Ishango

RetroTechie said:


> A second hand ZebraLight SC51w came in yesterday. My first ZL, so far I like it a lot.  The LED tint is even nicer than my S15 Ti, which is also good but has a _slight_ greenish accent. Not something you notice in normal use, but visible when seen side-by-side (Olight should be ashamed of putting anything _other_ than best-tinted LEDs in their Ti lights :green: ).
> 
> UI takes a little getting used to, but it's well thought out I think (and practically the same for other ZL lights).



I'm glad you liked it  Nice to see it went to another flashaholic


----------



## UnderPar

Eagletac D25LC2 Tactical, KeepPower 3200 mah, 18650 li-ion battery and Olight M2X-UT extension


----------



## rkJr

Nitecore Tube Keychain light
HC90 Headlamp
D40A, PDTc
All Vinh Nguyen modded


----------



## BigBluefish

SureFire A2 with a warm-white Onion Ring installed.


----------



## Swamplite

I found a great deal on an Olight C 10 L2.Included in the combo deal is a CR123 rechargeable battery,charger,white and orange defusers.It will be my motorcycle emergency light.


----------



## thedoc007

Nitecore TM06vn, to replace my Olight SR Mini. Should be brighter, have wider spill, and have more throw. Hard to argue with that.


----------



## ven

thedoc007 said:


> Nitecore TM06vn, to replace my Olight SR Mini. Should be brighter, have wider spill, and have more throw. Hard to argue with that.




Congrats,presume u3,well yes,it blows it out of the water for flood and throw,the creamy cool white tint of the u3 is great if your preference is like mine(cool) and iirc it is

What amazes me are such small shallow reflectors and just how far it throws,really is a true tiny monster!

I still love my olight though,just so user friendly and simple UI,a great go to flooder.


----------



## Tacti'cool'

Cool Fall Spy 007 on it way and nowhere near fast enough :devil:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Preon Penlight arriving today. About half the old retail price and a sort of enjoyment.


----------



## jonwkng

Tacti'cool' said:


> Cool Fall Spy 007 on it way and nowhere near fast enough :devil:



Congratulations! Hope it arrives soon.  

Meanwhile, I've got myself some mod components in the mail from RS-Comp & Mouser Singapore:-
-Neutral SST90 (End-of-life ancient emitter )
-Oslon HyperRed PowerStar 4 (Ancient HyperRed emitter array )

And from OR:-
-more ZeroRez switches

Reflow stencils from OSHStencils (Yeah, finally going to try a multi-emitter reflow . )


----------



## Agamemnon Jones

First "real" lights beyond mag lights and lowes specials... A Fenix PD22UE and Olight S30R, along with a nitecore D4 charger and one each of extra Olight 3400 18650 and an Olight 650 16340's. I'm looking forward to being better able to see to the security of my backyard, assuming the boss (wife) doesn't object to strenuously.


----------



## snowlover91

Have two Nitecore EX11.2 brand new in box with pocket clip coming today! I have a few of the D series lights using AA batteries and now get to try the CR123 version. Got a great deal on them too.


----------



## gktii

I'm waiting on a TM06vn, a lux-rc FL33, a McGizmo Haiku UV, and 4 Sinner Customs Tri-edc's (copper, brass, titanium, and copper/titanium). Gonna be a good month. [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Chay

Just came back from the post office with my 6 pack of Streamlight CR123As :twothumbs


----------



## Bravo30

Surefire Peacekeeper ......2x18650 KeepPower 3400mah.....10 panasonic cr123a


my first time using KeepPower batteries so well see. up until now ive been using AW but after some reading the reviews here i decided to switch. you guys do a great job an will never fully realize just how much you help out the average Joe!! 

thank you for your contributions...much appreciated over here in Philly !


----------



## american

A ld09 as a car light


----------



## Keeper Oath

An OLight M22 and some accessories from Going Gear will be here tomorrow.


----------



## wedlpine

Fenix TK61
Fenix PD40
Sunwayman C22C x2
Thrunite Tis NW
Thrunite Ti - Christmas Edition
Xtar VC4


----------



## override666666

Zl sc62w


----------



## recDNA

MDC Neutral rechargeable.


----------



## Xiphex

Xtar VC4 Charger - Ebay
Nitecore Tube Keychain light (Transparent) - Ebay

The Flashlight Crave is growing upon me ; Starting to have an interest into High-Beam Laser pointers


----------



## aleksfoxtrot

Steiner OTAL ir laser. Can't wait to mount it in my ar. I have a lasermax but wanted something more durable. Not a flashlight but, its got a diode it counts. Lol


----------



## ven

Boss treated me to an Xtar vc4,that will take place of my sp1 for convenience. Most i need is 2x18650 charge(so can use bay 1 and 4 for a 1a charge)but can still find use for the 4 bays. I can do away with my separate AA/AAA charger now,so just the one and comes with storage bag=ideal for tool box=more room for more lights. Also bought me an armytek viking pro 2.5(3 out now with xp-l but too expensive/nice for a work beater) .........viking i hear???? well again as mentioned before,my work uses require closer rather than further distances. So respectable throw and useful spill...............and a tough light for dropping. So 1st armytek..........,may twist her arm(later date as would be a little cheeky)for either an ea11 for easy work edc or a prime pro...........time will tell


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Boss treated me to an Xtar vc4,that will take place of my sp1 for convenience.



You have a wonderful _Boss_, *ven*!


----------



## djburkes

Came in today


----------



## ven

ec32vn

Congrats djburkes


----------



## Sid_the_Kid

A cheapo p60 UV drop in. Just getting into custom flashlights. What better way to learn than with some cheap components?:thinking:


----------



## Chay

A Sipik SK68 flashlight in the mail, and just bought a Maglite Solitaire LED 'AAA' along with a Fenix E05 (2014)


----------



## WickedServant

wedlpine said:


> *Fenix TK61*
> Fenix PD40
> Sunwayman C22C x2
> Thrunite Tis NW
> Thrunite Ti - Christmas Edition
> Xtar VC4



Nice.

Fenix E01 (x4)
Olight i3
Fenix E05
Nitecore Sens AA
Fenix LD41
Olight S65 Baton
Olight S35 Baton
Eagletac D25A Mini
Olight S15

I think I'm forgetting one or two.


----------



## fcbrian

I guess I have to come clean...

Nitecore CU6 (need IR light)
JETbeam BR10 GT - Black
JETbeam BR10 GT - Red
JETbeam HC20 headlamp
JETbeam weapon mount
couple JB holsters

I couldn't pass up the JB sale,and I got the CU6 at another sale for less than 1/2 retail

Last , but most important , a replacement Zebralight SC62W for my all time favorite edc light , recently acquired and personalized, that was lost/stolen last Friday! $&^%#.


----------



## ven

wow,you guys are going to have some opening to do :laughing: ,not sure the most lights i have ever had turn up in one go,maybe 3 iirc once


----------



## UnderPar

I've got NC Tubes and Olight S30R coming in a few days.


----------



## C. Killgore

I'm new around here but I have an HDS Rotary on the way! I'm super stoked. My first HDS.


----------



## Stream

fcbrian said:


> Last , but most important , a replacement Zebralight SC62W for my all time favorite edc light , recently acquired and personalized, that was lost/stolen last Friday! $&^%#.



Wow, sucks that yours got stolen. I have been waiting nearly three months for mine; it got lost on the way from China! lol They reshipped it a couple of weeks ago, and hopefully I will have it soon. I just hope it will be an instant love affair that will have made it well worth the wait


----------



## Stream

Chay said:


> ... and just bought a Maglite Solitaire LED 'AAA' along with a Fenix E05 (2014)



I found a great price on a silver Solitaire LED today, and it should be on its way soon. I already have an E05, and I think you will be very pleased with yours.


----------



## Swamplite

I have a Sunwayman C22C on the way.I don't really need another 1000 lumen light but the additional side light and magnetic base made me hit the "Buy Button".[h=1][/h]


----------



## Chay

Stream said:


> I found a great price on a silver Solitaire LED today, and it should be on its way soon. I already have an E05, and I think you will be very pleased with yours.



Very pleased with it, it replaced my E15 as a keychain light. The E15 was just a little bit too thick, even though the output is much greater than the E05's. My primary light is my PD22UE, therefore the E05 is a great backup light.


----------



## Rossymeister

Just ordered the Malkoff 18650 Hound Dog. I'm hoping it will replace my Surefire Fury. Needed something with a bit more throw.


----------



## ven

2 free 14500 cells


----------



## lefteye219

Peak Eiger Brass with mule head and medium optic head
MBI HF Ti
Matthew Martin Damascus Pen


----------



## chrisbfu

I have a zebralight h52 w in the mail.


----------



## mbw_151

A Surefire Titan AAA 15/125. The checks in the mail, right? Just like, "These are in stock." I'm in no hurry, this light isn't perfect. If it had a half lumen mode on top of the 15/125 then I'd be upset. Still looking for an AAA with HDS functionallity.


----------



## mdocod

[h=2]What do you have coming in the mail??[/h]
Just ordered a couple Armytek Wizard Pro V2 Neutral's from illumn and 8X Panasonic NCR18650B cells to run them with for Wife and I to use back-packing/camping/fishing.

Very excited to get some new nice lights. Been a few years since I have bought any nice illumination tools.


----------



## Eneloops

ven said:


>



I just ordered the VC-2 version and a bunch of new cells, but what is that silver thing that looks like a tool to the right, with the alien skull shape cut-out? I have no idea, but I think I really want one! That emblem kind of reminds me of these:


----------



## thedoc007

Eneloops said:


> I just ordered the VC-2 version and a bunch of new cells, but what is that silver thing that looks like a tool to the right, with the alien skull shape cut-out? I have no idea, but I think I really want one! That emblem kind of reminds me of these:



It is an e-cigarette. ven is a vaper...gives those IMR/INR cells a workout.


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> It is an e-cigarette. Vinh is a vaper...gives those IMR/INR cells a workout.



Ha ha, thanks for the info. I was just considering the whole vaping thing, after shying away from them for years. I'm looking at all my batteries, and then all my lighters . . . Hmmm... I tried it once and thought it was an overload of nicotine, so I didn't like it, but fighting my cigarette addiction has been futile. Interesting.


----------



## rjking

TisVn and MaratacVn.


----------



## Anybodysguess

A 100W led and driver, time to create a monster.


----------



## ven

Eneloops said:


> Ha ha, thanks for the info. I was just considering the whole vaping thing, after shying away from them for years. I'm looking at all my batteries, and then all my lighters . . . Hmmm... I tried it once and thought it was an overload of nicotine, so I didn't like it, but fighting my cigarette addiction has been futile. Interesting.



Its a kanger Kbox,cheap mod that does the job fine................kind of an edvc(every day vape carry)

Have a look here,can get all different levels of nic,make your own juice..........etc
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?191-Vape-Lounge

Charger wise,well since got its been on the side working 16hrs a day :laughing: ,on in morning,off at 12ish pm. Although removing the middle 2 cells when all 4 are in can be a little tricky with sausage fingers,its very convenient to use. Like the fact using bay 1+4(i know does not apply same to vc2) its 1a on 18650,no pressing of buttons like on the vp1/vp2 which always reverts to 0.25 when powered off/on. But the main reason is NiMH support for my loops..........

As this is going in work i think i might miss it at home now:sigh: so looked at the vp4 and its just not up to it...........Like the vp1/vp2 a lot,like the fact i can charge 4 cells at 1a ,just clutter on side,2 plugs/cables............if makes sense. The vc2 does not charge high enough for me(off top of head 0.5a iirc but only 2 bay and need 4 bay) so thats out,might get another vc4 for home...........can you have too many chargers???? :laughing:


----------



## dc38

VOB superbulb...late 3 days courtesy of USPS


----------



## mdocod

Eneloops said:


> Ha ha, thanks for the info. I was just considering the whole vaping thing, after shying away from them for years. I'm looking at all my batteries, and then all my lighters . . . Hmmm... I tried it once and thought it was an overload of nicotine, so I didn't like it, but fighting my cigarette addiction has been futile. Interesting.



I transitioned from smoking to vaping several years ago and actually liked it more than smoking once I got used to the switch. The nicotine is different, and I agree it actually seems too strong. Buy the 6-12mg stuff so you can vape more without being sick to help curb the physiological part of the addiction. The technology is much more mature now than it was when I did it, but it still worked great (I used a made-in-USA mod called the BB with AW 14500 IMR cells). If I were in the market for it today, I would pick up an 18650 powered, regulated "mod" type unit and some of the newer tank-o-mizers. Back when I was doing it, it was pretty messy by comparison, as "tanks" were not working as intended yet. 

I'm now both smoke and vape free, and much healthier for it. I was never able to straight up quit smoking, but transitioning to vaping, then quitting, worked fine. I think I vaped for about 2 years. Even with a full complement of "good" vaping gear you'll still spend less than smokes in the long run, and its a much less destructive bad habbit than smoking. Don't go into it with a "quit" mentality. Go into with a "better than cigarettes, fun-new-hobby" mentality, don't worry about quitting for now.


----------



## Eneloops

mdocod said:


> I transitioned from smoking to vaping several years ago and actually liked it more than smoking once I got used to the switch. The nicotine is different, and I agree it actually seems too strong. Buy the 6-12mg stuff so you can vape more without being sick to help curb the physiological part of the addiction. The technology is much more mature now than it was when I did it, but it still worked great (I used a made-in-USA mod called the BB with AW 14500 IMR cells). If I were in the market for it today, I would pick up an 18650 powered, regulated "mod" type unit and some of the newer tank-o-mizers. Back when I was doing it, it was pretty messy by comparison, as "tanks" were not working as intended yet.
> 
> I'm now both smoke and vape free, and much healthier for it. I was never able to straight up quit smoking, but transitioning to vaping, then quitting, worked fine. I think I vaped for about 2 years. Even with a full complement of "good" vaping gear you'll still spend less than smokes in the long run, and its a much less destructive bad habbit than smoking. Don't go into it with a "quit" mentality. Go into with a "better than cigarettes, fun-new-hobby" mentality, don't worry about quitting for now.



Thanks for the advice! There's a vape store around the corner from me, so I guess I'll go check it out. I hope they have the:



ven said:


> Its a kanger Kbox,cheap mod that does the job fine................kind of an edvc(every day vape carry)



If not, I'll probably order online or something. I'd really like to stop buying packs of cigarettes, so I hope this helps me.

Edit: Whoa, I brought in a print-out of the Kanger Kbox, and the local store charge 300% more, so I came back home. I'll stop derailing this thread now and check out the vaping part of this forum. It seems I have a lot to learn and it's more complicated than I thought. I guess it's a new thing for me to be a total noob.


----------



## Gunnerboy

McClicky kits from EDC+ 
McClicky hardpress boots from Ogaz/TnC_Products 
NCR18650B's from Amazon 
GPower-brand 16650's (crossing my fingers) from a local e-tailer


----------



## Monocrom

Nothing! A certain someone keeps seeing my credit card statements. Lucky for me, one of the few advantages to living in NYC is Brick & Mortar shops that carry items which are only available online in most other parts of America.


----------



## Qooo

Foursevens MMU-X360 Need an 18650 thrower and always had a soft sport for Foursevens.


----------



## Bedlam

Eagletac P25LC2 - should be with me by the end of the week. 
Why? Why not.


----------



## Alex1234

16 imr 18650 batteries

1 c22cvn

1 sci fi lasers arcane 2.0 2w 462nm laser


----------



## ven

1st armytek light,decided viking over predator due to spill................thats it :laughing: Nice build,like the ano a lot! Not sure on the grip being soft but certainly comfortable. Decided on cooler tint over neutral as a preference,next armytek i will go neutral........


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> 1st armytek light,decided viking over predator due to spill................thats it :laughing: Nice build,like the ano a lot! Not sure on the grip being soft but certainly comfortable. Decided on cooler tint over neutral as a preference,next armytek i will go neutral........


Waiting for the Viking V.3 to come in stock.


----------



## mdocod

kj2 said:


> Waiting for the Viking V.3 to come in stock.



Me too!!


----------



## Amelia

Nitecore Chameleon CG6. The latest light I have no real need for, but convinced myself that I need.


----------



## G. Scott H.

Solarforce S1100. :thumbsup:

edit: Also some more protected NCR18650PFs from Orbtronic to go with it. May seem a strange choice for a low draw light like this, but I like the peace of mind these quality protected hybrid cells provide, particularly since the 1100 runs its 3 cells in series.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Waiting for the Viking V.3 to come in stock.



Yes,thought I would take the oportunity to get a good deal on the pro 2.5

Will see how I get on with this,liking it a lot so far . V3 looks very nice .


----------



## ven

Ec32vn 












Love it,need to test it properly when get time,fueled with a 3200 pany BD . Love the throw and tint ,easy UI like the pd35 and very similar form factor.
Pd35 is a touch better build ,other than threads not quite Felix standard it's a nice alternative in general . Of course a touch of vinh makes it special


----------



## ven

Forgot....convoy m1 as well,surprised how compact they are. It is in work at the moment ,so some testing will be done over the coming weeks....months


----------



## kj2

ZL SC32w - want a small EDC light with real low mode(s) for at night.


----------



## seilu

What I want coming in the mail is a sure fire p2zx
that'll be soon


----------



## ven

ven said:


> Forgot....convoy m1 as well,surprised how compact they are. It is in work at the moment ,so some testing will be done over the coming weeks....months



Pic



Quick pic with at hand 18650 fed lights.


----------



## Chay

Two Nitecore NL166 16340 batteries for my PD22UE incoming!


----------



## markr6

Ahhh this is getting rediculous!! I need to stay off this forum!!

In addition to my SC5w preorder and MH20 in the mail, I have a Convoy M1 with XP-L V6 3D coming. So excited for that one!!

May have a few items up for sale after all these come in and I re-evaluate the collection.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Ahhh this is getting rediculous!! I need to stay off this forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: ..................bet you dont:nana:


----------



## G. Scott H.

ven said:


> markr6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh this is getting rediculous!! I need to stay off this forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: ..................bet you dont:nana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that...
Click to expand...


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notification received for Tain Corona Ti 18650.


----------



## markr6

Also have a *Keeppower IMR18650, 2500mAh* coming. This seems to be the best option for a "WOW" factor for my incoming Convoy M1. The guy that made it for me got 1480lm using an Efest 35A cell!!! I'm somewhat hesitant about that particular cell for some reason even though HKJs review was good. So I went with this Keeppower. Will be my first IMR.


----------



## Incon

I have an nitecore p12 coming. 
Comes with batteries, charger and a keychain light. 
It will be my first nitecore...


----------



## wedlpine

Nitecore EA11
Nitecore EC11
Fenix TK41
Fenix LD60
Fenix E41


----------



## Impossible lumens

2x Nitecore EA1
1x Nitecore EA11
1x Thrunite TN30 
1x Nitecore EC20
2x Trustfire 3T6
1x Nitecore MH10
1x Skyray 4x t6
1x Skyray 3x t6
1x Luminus sst-90 LED bulb
4x Cree Lamp MKR 15W LED star emitter 
2x Cree Q5 keychain lights $2.99 ebay

Not much else really.


----------



## 7eleven

-Olight S30R Baton


----------



## markr6

Fresh out of the mail...Convoy M1 with XP-L V6-3D. 1480+ lumens once I get a high drain IMR cell!

This thing is pretty amazing, here are some of my first impression and beamshots to come later:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400781-PFlexPro-Convoy-M1-XP-L-V6-3D-1480-lumens!


----------



## thomas_sti_red

Fenix LD02 (for EDC)
Fenix UC35 (my first 18650!)


----------



## 7eleven

-Nitecore MH20 Palm Size Cree XM-L2 U2 Waterproof LED Flashlight with USB Port


----------



## CreepyThinMan

Thrunite Neutron 2A v2, neutral white.

This will be my first neutral white flashlight, I've been wanting to try out a warmer tint for a while now. I think I'll like it more than cool white...


----------



## cerbie

G2L, M61LL 219B, M61L 219B (RIP M61L 219A), IMR 17650 (just learned my lesson about series RCRs :sigh


----------



## Xiphex

Taking a break from Flashlight purchases = Incoming item: Sony MDR-ZX770BN Bluetooth Noise Cancelling headphone with AptX and Beat Response Control

May 2nd 2015 > BestBuy has inventory problems, no headphones shipping 
May 17th 2015 > Headphones coming on Tuesday, ordered from Amazon.ca


----------



## Xiphex

7eleven said:


> -Nitecore MH20 Palm Size Cree XM-L2 U2 Waterproof LED Flashlight with USB Port




I'm so tempted to purchase this product too, the Nitecore MH20 because it's tiny and I have spares of 2 NL188 , 1 NL189


May 1st 2015 > I said I'd Hold off on this flashlight, actually, I bought the Nitecore MH20 with NL189 3400mAh battery today. More batteries the merrier!

I wonder if Nitecore would release a SRT9


----------



## Orangie

Surefire E1D
My first Surefire.
Cheers


----------



## kj2

Not a 'flashlight', but I just ordered a Traser Trigalight (green) keychain. Hope the trit-tube is big and bright enough, to easily spot it at night. Already have experience with tritium tubes in my Luminox and Deep Blue watches.


----------



## duncanbladen

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RGM85NY/ this is what im waiting for


----------



## mIRRORMERE

Just bought my first Surefires: Surefire P2ZX and G2X LE (limited)

Wanted a new primary tactical duty light and new secondary light.


----------



## jds1

I had a particularly good mail day. 






Jeff


----------



## masterP

a Malkoff M61 drop in (the older 260 lumens) for my old 6Z

curious to see what kind of tint it's gonna be....every picture I've seen has been pretty warm looking with lots of spill.

I tried to get some spare P60 bulbs too but they're almost impossible to find in Canada. I'm sure the Malkoff will be a huge improvement


----------



## neutralwhite

Elzetta Zfl m60 bravo - high/strobe, crenelated bezel 235 lumens.


----------



## Ishango

(Wrong topic, please delete)


----------



## lightholic

Zebralight H502r. Not even gonna use the headlamp band. Just wanted a spiffy red belt clip light for when I happen to be out biking after dark.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

XHP70, ion batteries, qlite drivers, mtg2 and XML2 on Noctigons cause I am too lazy to flow


----------



## wedlpine

Nitecore SRT-3
Eagletac MX25L4 SST-90 Kit
Tactical Impulse LE-1
Rayovac Sportsman


----------



## Big_Sam

My first Zebralight a SC52L2w!! I did want a SC5, but couldn't wait! I'll probably get one when they are available, love the single AA format.


----------



## Stefano

Nitecore P12 (2015 version)


----------



## G. Scott H.

Solarforce L2E, Solarforce covex lens, and a Mtn. Electronics 2-mode Nichia drop in to go with it.


----------



## lefteye219

Macs Tri EDC Brass
McGizmo Oil Slick Mule
Ti Bitz
Hinderer Investigator Copper Pen


----------



## ven

Today i got a pd35vn Quad 2x5000k and 2x6500k xp-l






Quad xpg2 5000k




Huge thanks to vinh,now i need to decide on a host or 2:thinking:


----------



## blah9

Wow, nice! I wonder how that compares to the PD35vn triple XPL.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Wow, nice! I wonder how that compares to the PD35vn triple XPL.  Awesome stuff!



Cheers blah,not got a clue tbh,presume very similar in output. What "K" xpl's did you have in yours?


----------



## blah9

ven said:


> Cheers blah,not got a clue tbh,presume very similar in output. What "K" xpl's did you have in yours?



To be honest I'm not sure. It's definitely on the cooler end of the tint range. Maybe 6000k or so. At the time I didn't realize I could specify a different color temperature. Otherwise I would have gone with something more neutral. Regardless, it's still my favorite EDC.


----------



## mdocod

Armytek Viking Pro V3 XP-L Warm

Armytek Partner C2 V2 Warm

Incoming!

Very excited.


----------



## ahtoxa11

ZL h600w - incoming
Eagletac S200C2 - just arrive


----------



## markr6

ahtoxa11 said:


> ZL h600w - incoming
> Eagletac S200C2 - just arrive



Nice!! I love that pair!


----------



## slippyfox

I'm ordering a FourSevens Preon P2 in Burnt Orange today.

Finally get to give my Quark 123^2 a bit of a rest.


----------



## chaosdsm

No lights, no batteries, no chargers... just something to help me finish my first custom light build 

X-Tronic Model 4040 2-in-1 digital work station with variable temp 500W hot air gun & variable temp 60W soldering iron  Just hope it arrives before next weekend!


----------



## dnlmcginnis5

Md3 Malkoff body with a m61LL with over ready 2xAA derlin sleeve for ultimate camping light 100 lumens for 10 hours plus high low ring it's the perfect combo


----------



## chaosdsm

dnlmcginnis5 said:


> ... 2xAA ... 100 lumens for 10 hours


I like it!!!


----------



## G. Scott H.

Armytek Prime C2 Pro. Been looking at them for a while and found a good deal here at cpf, so... :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

As a starter for a host,solarforce p1.........see how it goes


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> As a starter for a host,solarforce p1.........see how it goes



Nice host, *ven*! Remember not to use P60s that are too toasty.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nice host, *ven*! Remember not to use P60s that are too toasty.


Thanks Jon
oh............

:laughing:

Well maybe just low and medium mode for now.......

Would you recommend an oveready surefire c2 or maybe the ODL ?

Cheers


----------



## rockhound42

M43 meteor just turned up, waiting for it to get dark now.....


----------



## jonwkng

Let's see... Shipping notification received for HDS Hyper Red Run 2 Crimson Red Cerakoted Rotary. 

M43 (Nichia) has just landed, but I'm  Looking forward to trying it out against my other two 12x emitter lights over the weekend.  



ven said:


> Thanks Jon
> oh............
> :laughing:
> Well maybe just low and medium mode for now.......
> Would you recommend an oveready surefire c2 or maybe the ODL ?
> Cheers



Yup, the exterior of the P1 is nice, by effectively traps most of the heat in the head of the light. I'd recommend a low output, long runtime set-up for it.

Ooh, the OR C2 and ODL are both terrific hosts. I'd go with the ODL if you're planning to run 26650s. It is not pretty, but it is built like a tank. Pair the Z32 Cryos cooling bezel with a ZeroRez tail plus high drain 26650s and it'll happily run Vinh's CQVn. Whilst the provided hard-anodized aluminium sleeve is a work of art, I'd prefer the longer runtime with 26650s. The OR C2 is a beautiful host. Personally, I love the clip and the lines on the C2. Both are NOT cheap, but are great choices to building a custom P60 light. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## ven

Thanks Jon for the info:thumbsup: May get one(not both) at a later date for the CQvn..........after all it deserves nothing less:devil:


----------



## recDNA

Nothing. Lost a bidding contest for new black e1e today. Hope a cpf member got it!


----------



## ven

Some new Efest 35a/80a short 2800mah 18650 cells x4


----------



## 59ride

one of these bad boys




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrJino

Just ordered a qr beta? Think that's the name...

I was looking for a hiking light but got a keychain light on impulse...


----------



## lytumup

Fenix CL20


----------



## Canuke

Best subject header I've seen in my inbox in some time, this morning: "Vinh Nguyen has sent you a package". 

LD75Cvn with dedomed emitters inbound.


----------



## ven

ven said:


> Some new Efest 35a/80a short 2800mah 18650 cells x4



Order changed to Samsung 30Q after efest test results not very good (maybe fake)


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Order changed to Samsung 30Q after efest test results not very good (maybe fake)



I'm a little turned off by Efest cells. I guess due to the counterfeits.

I saw this disclaimer on the Orbtronic site recently:

Important consumer safety alert:
E-cig users should know: Many e-cig stores, and battery sellers decided to rate this cell as 35A, 38A, even 40A.
Efest, Imren, MXJO, AWT, Vampedare just a few Chinese companies that are using fake discharge max. rate.
Purple 18650 Efest rated 35A or 38A is actually 20A cell.
18650 Imren 40A is actually 20A cell.
This is very serious safety issue.
Truth:
There is no 35A, or 40A 18650 cells on the market.


----------



## ven

a friend tested the cells before sending them,he was not happy with efest. Tbh,they could be just re-wrapped anything...........they are still OK cells,just not what is advertised so samsung are the ones.




I never push my cells hard,the 35a 2500mah efest have been good,as have the 20a 3100,i prefer the 25r and LG 2500mah right now along with pany BDs 3200,just trying these samsung 30Q out which are 15a 3000mah.


----------



## ven

Thrunite TiS AAA for works keys on order to replace the tool AAA,4x samsung cells just come now with a handy carry case for free Big thanks to Norb









Charging for the tn36vn


----------



## ven

Fenix CL20 neutral white,hopefully here for weekend on the "just in case" we go camping.........


Still waiting for new tent


----------



## Xaios

Fenix TK61.


----------



## ven

Solarforce p1,not ideal but just a tester and cant get to work...........








No worky though,not sure what i am missing


----------



## buddyrohr

have batteries and Nyogel 760g and a small handfull of lights coming but apparently we are in the midst of (another) postal crisis so things have been sitting here in-country for three weeks and nobody can tells us where they actually are and no ETA on delivery. when i get the doc together and if this is ever resolved i plan to start a my post office is worse than your post office extravagaza thread. get the popcorn guys this is gonna be ugly...


----------



## ven

Fenix CL20 just in time........except no tent has come :laughing: sooooooooooo need to now buy another and change destination(towards the way of millets shop other wise it would be adding 2hrs travel time ). No deal,lots of nice camping places in the peaks. When the already bought one turns up,i have to return with label i have had emailed. Oh the joys..........

Nice lantern anyway,paid a premium as bought in UK from flashaholics,great service though and would recommend. £35 as apossed to £26 from HK .......no big deal and no 2 week wait








Press and hold to turn on/off,then press to change modes,quite bright tbh,think lower mode will get most use at night.







Will be fed on loops

Huge thank you to acebeam,excellent customer service from my experience,mailed them about the updated x40 carrier,within a week or so a new one at my door




So a big :thumbsup: to acebeam


----------



## kj2

Nite tritium keyrings came in. Same price as earlier ordered Traser tritium keyring but way bigger and brighter.
Here, next to my Deepblue DayNight Recon Gen.2 watch

Green and Ice Blue


----------



## ven

I like a lot kj2:thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

Thrunite TN30 Mini NW and 4 Keeppower IMR 3200mAh button tops. I hope I like it!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Thrunite TN30 Mini NW and 4 Keeppower IMR 3200mAh button tops. I hope I like it!




 YAY better late than never,what ever you do,dont think "what if i had got the tn36vn????"


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> dont think "what if i had got the tn36vn????"



That one was on my list for a while, but it was just way too floody for me. Everything else was not floody enough. So I hope this meets in the middle. JohnnyMac's aerial shots thread really helped me out on this one!


----------



## ven

Too floody............whats that? :laughing: it is a flood light,my uses would not say "too floody" as i am not dazzled by it,throws further than i thought tbh though,just a wall of light.............very bright light. Its one of my fav throwers with the mm15vn and my go to mini VN.


----------



## MBentz

EDC+/Illumn X60L3v2 Triple in neutral white. Getting back into the P60 game. The warm white version will most likely find a home in one of my SureFires as well.


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notification received for :-

TK75Vn77 :devil:
ZRayVn SBT70


----------



## ven

Oh wow Jon,giveaway will be 3 delivery men carrying it


----------



## efoo

Thrunite TN4A.
Another person who got suckered into ordering one after reading this forum


----------



## UnderPar

Got a Zebralight H600w MKII L2 coming with KP 18650 battery....... SC5 coming in a few weeks.....


----------



## mattw

So, I am a longtime follower and reader here who has not posted much... I decided to get a new reasonable quality headlamp because I am close to 50 and do not see that well. I wanted it for basic gun work, wood work and general tool and equipment repair. My last one was a plastic cr123a based light that melted finally. I ended up with the HC20 Jetbeam and I love it. I am not a runner, so the size and weight do not bother me. I have owned many Fenix AA and AAA lights and a couple of cheap cr123a lights, but never a 18650 light. So, since I entered that arena I figured I should have a couple of decent lights in this class. I ended up doing a BO on ebay for a Jetbeam BR10 because I liked the reviews, liked the look of the light and will let my kids borrow it for a bike light. Next, I bought an Xtar B20 new from the Xtar shop in a real ebay auction, not a buy it now and ended up with it for 23.50 with free shipping. I have purchased a couple of Xtar cells and Olight cell. I am not concerned about having the biggest, baddest cells since they will mainly be used around the house and farm. I also purchased the basic Xtar single cell usb charger and a Nitecore dual charger. 

I would like to find a good basic light for an emitter change mod, so that I could end up with a NW light. I am good at soldering and electronics repair, but I do not have a lathe or mill to do serious body mods.

Matt


----------



## ven

Xtar vp4..........
4x Samsung 18650 30q 10a 3200mah=great cell for lights and mods
4xLG DB 18650 10/20a 3200mah
Off my friend Norb(ecolux),also said KeepPower are releasing a flashlight! will see on that one


----------



## markr6

Opus BT - C3100 V2.2 charger. Figured it was time to be able to charge 4x18650 on the same charger AND measure capacity. Looking forward to it!


----------



## wedlpine

Convoy S2+
Opus BT-C3100 V2.2
Olight 18650 3400mAh x10
Blackhawk Night-Ops Legacy X6-P


----------



## thomas_sti_red

Fenix TK22 military grey shipped this morning. 
Armytek Viking v3 should ship this afternoon.


----------



## wedlpine

Klein Tools MM1000 DMM


----------



## RoyWalker

Coming is a 6x 18650 20,000 lumen, 16 LED, Chinee Knockoff of I suspect the AceBeam x60. It's supposed to have a 1000m throw too. Knowing what I know now after 3 days reading the forum, which I'd waited and ordered the K60 AceBeam. Oh well, see how it goes. If it has half the lumens and half the throw, it may be okay.


----------



## ven

Callums new camping light by mr grills(gerber)............yeh yeh i know :laughing: but ut actually feels quite solid,sensible 17lm from the led,up to 20hrs run time etc

Twist tight to come on,single mode




Cool tint but actually not a bad tint tbh,acceptable for my eyes(i that means much :laughing





Inside,fire-proof matches etc in 2nd compartment,AA cell fits after head




Similar size to an AA mag,see how it copes on our next trip


----------



## gclyn

Olight S15, aluminum....and the Jetbeam TCR21 Titanium LE.


----------



## ven

To swap with tool for work key duty




Some new LG cells,10/20a 3200mah cells




Some more 30q and vp4 to come and a p1d


----------



## Capolini

An M2Xvn XPG2 DD Single mode to arrive tomorrow on my,,,,,Birthday!  It is tested @ 385Kcd by jmpaul320. I already have the DD/SINGLE MODE XML2 "U3" version which is ~ 280/300Kcd!

Also I bought an Efest LUC V4 Charger mostly for my smaller capacity batteries. It has a convenient switch for .5a/1.0a and 2.0a for 26650. That should be here in a few days.


----------



## ven

Congrats Roberto,all the best for tomorrow


----------



## Daba

My first led torch with couple batteries finally shipped today:

*EagleTac TX25C2 kit**18650 LG 18650HE2 2500mAh High Discharge Button Top*
:twothumbs


----------



## Capolini

ven said:


> Congrats Roberto,all the best for tomorrow




Thanks! I will be the OLD AMERICAN SPEED LIMIT,,,,*"55":rock:*

Congrats *Dabba!***


----------



## hammick

Olight MTX-UT with battery extender and two Olight 3,400mah 18650s
Olight Omni-doc charger
Nitecore P12 with Olight 3,400mah 18650


----------



## thedoc007

4xSoShine 3400 18650. 
2xKeeppower 3500 18650. Based on the new Sanyo NCR18650GA.
1xZebralight SC62w.
1xConvoy S2+ (1400mA driver, this time, the 2800mA driver I had before gets hot FAST).


----------



## Poppy

Hi Doc,
I have a S2 and a S2+ each driven at 1400ma, and I like them. They deliver a decent amount of light with good run-times. 40-50 lumens on low for forty hours, is pretty decent.


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> Hi Doc,
> I have a S2 and a S2+ each driven at 1400ma, and I like them. They deliver a decent amount of light with good run-times. 40-50 lumens on low for forty hours, is pretty decent.



Yes, your input is one reason I went with that driver option. Seems like it will be a lot more practical than the over-driven version, where even medium gets quite warm.


----------



## dnlmcginnis5

Malkoff hound dog neutral xm-l 


Malkoff 361 multi mode drop in 

Should complete my Malkoff obsession


----------



## ven

ven said:


> Xtar vp4..........
> 4x Samsung 18650 30q 10a 3200mah=great cell for lights and mods
> 4xLG DB 18650 10/20a 3200mah
> Off my friend Norb(ecolux),also said KeepPower are releasing a flashlight! will see on that one










Its here,not released for a couple of weeks yet iirc

May get one for a mini review
Not up to certain standards but a mini review all the same if norb sends me one


----------



## ven

vp4 and 4x 30q cells




Other than the too narrow bays on 2+3 for getting cells out when fully loaded,like it a lot. If i need 4 or more cells charging(often) i will use the vc4/vp1 and 2 also to charge multiple cells at 1a.


----------



## Hoghunter82

I have a very modest SL Poly Tac HP that Amazon is delivering on Saturday. Cheap but is an upgrade from the crap I currently own.


----------



## Celt

I have a new Fenix TK75 on the way, well, it will be ordered on Monday morning, so just as good as on the way lol. It's officially going to be the brightest flashlight I've ever owned. Can't wait!


----------



## masterP

another Surefire 6P, another Malkoff M61, and a Cryos Illumination standoff grip tailcap with a McClicky switch

I got a great deal on the 6P.....$50 delivered. brand new. couldn't pass it up

I love the Malkoff M61, had to get another one while they still have them in Canada

never had anything from Cryos before, never tried a McClicky switch but everyone says good things about it. I don't like the newer Surefire Z41 twisty switch.....it's foolproof and simple. effective.....but momentary on feels gritty and stiff. like you can feel the spring compressing and the tailcap moving

the vintage larger button, non lock out feature buttons are much better

and the stiffness doesn't help on the new slippery surefires. hopefully the cigar grip on the new tailcap will give it something more to hold onto and the clicky will be smoother since the cap will be screwed down.

and hopefully the button can be easily reached even with the tail stand cap. I like the fact of being able to turn the light on and off with one hand. 

it's a huge plus in my books, same with a pocket knife that can be opened and closed with one hand. user friendly tools get used more.....all the rest end up as back ups


----------



## Impossible lumens

Hello all. I'm rather new to the whole flashlight appreciation thing but do fancy the little *******s. Tint has become very important. Anyway, here it is

Shadow JM35 MT-g2 WAITING
Chinese xm-l t6 16340 3 mode mini light WAITING
Eagletac MX25L3 MT-g2 DELIVERED used for $99.
4x XHP70 on copper star DELIVERED
4x 3 amp 12v driver for XHP70 along with other pieces of aluminum, extra copper, reflectors etc. DELIVERED
5x xm-l t6 bike light for $10. winning bid epay WAITING


----------



## ven

Big thanks to crazyeddiethefirst( Ed )for sending me some drop in springs and an r5 drop in,very much appreciated and awesome of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

Noctigon M43vn w/ Nichia 219B


----------



## ven

Very nice mark,congrats


----------



## ven

L2N body


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A JetBeam WL-S4 (MT-G2 Cree) and 2 Orbtronic 3500 mAH 18650s.


----------



## david57strat

JohnnyBravo said:


> A JetBeam WL-S4 (MT-G2 Cree) and 2 Orbtronic 3500 mAH 18650s.



Congratulations! Enjoy your new purchase . I think you're gonna love that light. 




It's also superb as a ceiling-bounced light, for still photography


----------



## conanthewarrior

Convoy S2+ 2100MAH xml-u2,
Tank007 E09 black,
And a packet of eneloops from another country to power the Tank 007, I did some research and come to the conclusion they are the best for that torch. Cost £5.95 for 2 though, but I guess after two charges I have already saved the money from buying primaries.


----------



## Poppy

ven,
I taped a piece of ribbon to the back of one of my chargers, that I wrap around to the front, and lie it across and IN the BATTERY bays, as I place the batteries in. Then I pull the ribbon to help lift the batteries out of the bays when I want to remove them. 



ven said:


> vp4 and 4x 30q cells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the too narrow bays on 2+3 for getting cells out when fully loaded,like it a lot. If i need 4 or more cells charging(often) i will use the vc4/vp1 and 2 also to charge multiple cells at 1a.


----------



## markr6

Poppy said:


> ven,
> I taped a piece of ribbon to the back of one of my chargers, that I wrap around to the front, and lie it across and IN the BATTERY bays, as I place the batteries in. Then I pull the ribbon to help lift the batteries out of the bays when I want to remove them.



I may try that! Getting 18650s out of these sling shots (most chargers) is annoying.


----------



## ven

Good idea is that poppy,thanks .........similar to how my vaporshark is




But without a ribbon.........well!




Good luck and strong nails :laughing:

Got my solarforce P1D body today,so swapped the quad xpg2 into this light for better heat transfer over the P1.


----------



## Badbeams3

ven said:


> YAY better late than never,what ever you do,dont think "what if i had got the tn36vn????"



I wanted one of these ^^^ sooo bad. But my wallet kept saying NO! So I ordered one of these instead...







Will be here today before 8 according to Amazon, along with some Eneloop Pro's. Just waiting for the door bell...got my running shoes on....


----------



## torchsarecool

Just ordered a nitecore tm11. Was on offer as the last one in stock since they've discontinued them. Had a 2000 lumen model before which I liked and the collection has been missing a tiny monster for a while now. Couldn't resist they're a great piece of kit and sure to be a classic


----------



## Eagles1181

Eagletac S200C2. Won't be here for a about a week. Also have some batteries and a charger coming. This is going to be a car kit for me, just trying to figure out where I can mount the holster.

Eagle


----------



## masterP

Solarforce L2P and a couple of single mode XML T6 bulbs

curious to see the quality of this light and the brightness and durability of the bulbs

I don't usually buy made in China stuff but I hear good things about Solarforce. and it was cheap


----------



## Capolini

-SL2cVN PDTc U3 FREE,,,,,,My roommate won it in a giveaway and gave it away to me!:twothumbs

2 X LG INR18650-HG2 20A 3000mAh

1 X Samsung INR18650 30Q 3000mah 15A


----------



## code2006

eye40vn v2 xml2 pdt flashlight from paul


----------



## code2006

Also forgot i ordered an olight s80 as a backup light


----------



## Fireclaw18

Twelve of the brand new CREE High-Intensity XPL LEDs from Mouser.

I plan to try them in a couple small zoomies, some small triples, and maybe in a Nitecore EC11.

I expect them to arrive this Wednesday.


----------



## torchsarecool

Olight s10 baton for my dad


----------



## Poppy

My dad has a 2015 Altima. I don't know if it has a USB or a Cigar Lighter/power port, as they only come as an option, at any rate, even if he has one, it is only powered ON while the engine is running. With these new push button to start cars, there is no Accessory ON switch.

So I ordered a Power port that I'll install somewhere into his dash or console that will be always hot. It has a 12V cigar type socket, and 2 USB outputs, one 1.0A, the other a iphone compatible 2.1A.

The installation will be more of a gift that the gift itself. 

When he lost power for a few days due to superstorm Sandy, he had an older phone that didn't hold a charge long, and he had to recharge it each day. No power... no charge! No communication. So at least with this he will be able to charge his phone from his car without running it.

Dad's Gift


----------



## Eagles1181

Poppy said:


> My dad has a 2015 Altima. I don't know if it has a USB or a Cigar Lighter/power port, as they only come as an option, at any rate, even if he has one, it is only powered ON while the engine is running. With these new push button to start cars, there is no Accessory ON switch.
> 
> So I ordered a Power port that I'll install somewhere into his dash or console that will be always hot. It has a 12V cigar type socket, and 2 USB outputs, one 1.0A, the other a iphone compatible 2.1A.
> 
> The installation will be more of a gift that the gift itself.
> 
> When he lost power for a few days due to superstorm Sandy, he had an older phone that didn't hold a charge long, and he had to recharge it each day. No power... no charge! No communication. So at least with this he will be able to charge his phone from his car without running it.
> 
> Dad's Gift



I recently wired two always on power points into my 4 runner. Got tired of having to leave the car "on" (not running) while camping to charge my cell phone. I had been talking about doing it for a couple years. So glad I finally got around to actually doing it.

Eagle


----------



## lefteye219

Mail call

Steve Ku Volere and Copper Macs Tri EDC


----------



## kj2

ZL SC5 and some Eneloop Pro's.


----------



## LessDark

ENB 2*18650, ENB 4*18650, and 4 Keeppower 3500mah 18650GA.


----------



## Lellobeetle

Sunwayman M11R





Nitecore EC20





CountyComm AAA Rev3 in SS


----------



## markr6

Lellobeetle said:


> CountyComm AAA Rev3 in SS



Nice! I think this was on massdrop recently but I didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Lellobeetle

markr6 said:


> Nice! I think this was on massdrop recently but I didn't pull the trigger.



That's exactly where I got it. It just dropped, too, so it's closed.


----------



## WarRaven

Thanks to a few new developments in my world, 
I ordered a pair of Olight S10Rs.






I'm excited, I don't usually order online, the waiting just kills me.
Two weeks I know is nothing to some of you folks but it's like next year to my instant gratification disorder lol. 
However, they should land just in time for my birthday, slow win I guess. 

Halp me with the waiting, what do you do to not think about it lol!!!

Ooh, I also ordered some AW RCR123A for back up cells for the S10Rs.


----------



## Ishango

It's been a few months since I last bought a light. Today I ordered the new Nitecore EC4 after seeing it come available at my local dealer. I personally think it's a great looking light and it seems like a nice powerhouse to me.


----------



## gclyn

Zebralight SC52 on the way and today my Olight S15 just came in.


----------



## rjking

Peak Eiger Copper Nichia 219 in small optic.


----------



## kenshin

zebralight SC62w, SC52. maybe I'll order a tk35ue, but waiting for more sugestions !!!


----------



## kenshin

please delete !! sorry


----------



## kenshin

lefteye219 said:


> Mail call
> 
> Steve Ku Volere and Copper Macs Tri EDC



where you get those ?? really like the cooper one !!


----------



## AVService

2aa Malkoff MDC,hopefully in this week!


----------



## gktii

Ti macs tri EDC. Super excited.


----------



## lefteye219

kenshin said:


> where you get those ?? really like the cooper one !!



Thanks!!! The one on left is Copper Tri-EDC made by Macs Customs and it is extremely hard to get... The one on right is Steve Ku Volere AA in Ti and that is another rare bird.... Both of them are extremely hard to come by...


----------



## lefteye219

gktii said:


> Ti macs tri EDC. Super excited.



Thanks good news... It would have been good if you would have scored Cu or Damascus...


----------



## bdogps

Ordered a Xtar VC2 charger from banggood. It was only 21$AUD while on ebay were about 37-39$AUD and both sites are shipping from china. Also one of those cheap ultrafire ultra violet lights.


----------



## UnderPar

So excited to receive my new Zebralight SC5. Tomorrow is the scheduled delivery......:wow: :rock:


----------



## ven

Cryos head from mr salmon,many thanks..






Not sure what body will fit,any ideas?? I have an L2N in work that might.....cant see the p1d fitting. Or do i need an adapter.....

Cheers


----------



## ven

Well just tried it in work(where my hosts are) ,fits the l2n and p1d





fits the l2n better 




Tbh I think it looks......not very good ,so a quest for a better more suited host goes on .


----------



## G. Scott H.

That head/bezel combo might look nice on a stainless L2T body.


----------



## ven

Yes cheers ,might try that one


----------



## Poppy

Nice ven 
I wonder if the anodized host can be copper plated?

http://www.instructables.com/id/High-Quality-Copper-Plating/?ALLSTEPS
It might be an interesting experiment to try out.


----------



## lefteye219

Burnley Kihon

Graham GMT Stubby Razel


----------



## kenshin

finally here !!!


----------



## kj2

Great lights, kenshin


----------



## uofaengr

Thrunite TN12 2014 NW. My first Thrunite and first 18650 light. VERY excited to say the least.

Also some 16650s for my P2X Fury and my LX2 Lumamax.


----------



## WarRaven

uofaengr said:


> Thrunite TN12 2014 NW. My first Thrunite and first 18650 light. VERY excited to say the least.
> 
> Also some 16650s for my P2X Fury and my LX2 Lumamax.


You're in for a treat then via that 18650.
BTW, do not be tempted to look into the lights business end!!
Do not forget lol.


----------



## uofaengr

WarRaven said:


> You're in for a treat then via that 18650.
> BTW, do not be tempted to look into the lights business end!!
> Do not forget lol.


Lol is this coming from experience?? [emoji3]


----------



## WarRaven

uofaengr said:


> Lol is this coming from experience?? [emoji3]


I know a guy that did ☺✌


----------



## torchsarecool

First surefire is on its way. UBR Invictus

be interesting to see what the fuss is about


----------



## richbuff

Noctigon Meteor M43Vn XP-L PDTc. 

Quote: "Vinh Nguyen has sent you a package. 
Mailing Date:
6/29/2015Est. Delivery:
1-3 days"


----------



## Romwar

Just placed an order for Eagletac MX30L3 through Going Gear. My first Eagletac and first multi 18650! Can't wait!

I don't have the shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## more_vampires

richbuff said:


> Noctigon Meteor M43Vn XP-L PDTc.
> 
> Quote: "Vinh Nguyen has sent you a package.
> Mailing Date:6/29/2015Est. Delivery:1-3 days"


----------



## Badbeams3

Ordered a Zebralight SC5w from Brightguy.


----------



## WarRaven

My lights showed up.
Now just the extra chargers and batteries for others things yet on order. All good though.


----------



## markr6

M43vn Nichia 219 officially in the mail!! Would be here Friday, but I suspect USPS will take the 3rd off to celebrate the 4th  So that makes it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## magellan

Modamag Drake 10180, Modamag Colossus 15,000 lumens 8x18650 HID bulb light (talk about extremes ), two JetBeams Ti-MR2, Luter 1 of a kind custom 18650.


----------



## uofaengr

uofaengr said:


> Thrunite TN12 2014 NW. My first Thrunite and first 18650 light. VERY excited to say the least.
> 
> Also some 16650s for my P2X Fury and my LX2 Lumamax.


Starting to get discouraged. Was really hoping I'd have my light and/or batteries to play with out on the lake over the weekend. Ordered Saturday and Amazon still hasn't shipped. Still preparing for shipment. 


markr6 said:


> M43vn Nichia 219 officially in the mail!! Would be here Friday, but I suspect USPS will take the 3rd off to celebrate the 4th  So that makes it Saturday or Monday.


No I already looked it up and it seems the postal holiday is Saturday and not Friday. [emoji106]


----------



## magellan

Nice light and worth waiting for.


----------



## markr6

uofaengr said:


> No I already looked it up and it seems the postal holiday is Saturday and not Friday. [emoji106]



Thanks! So maybe I will have it Friday. Hmm, I will be a 45 minute drive away this weekend. Worth a ~2hr round trip and $14 in gas to go home and get it?


----------



## WarRaven

markr6 said:


> Thanks! So maybe I will have it Friday. Hmm, I will be a 45 minute drive away this weekend. Worth a ~2hr round trip and $14 in gas to go home and get it?


Do not ask that question seriously lol.

I would. 👍


----------



## uofaengr

Now Wednesday, ordered Saturday and still preparing for shipment. Has anyone else experienced super slow free shipping from Thrunite thru Amazon? Night before last I was very close to cancelling and reordering with 2 day shipping but I held back for some reason. Chose to receive my shipments ungrouped and fast as possible and the batteries haven't shipped either from Doingoutdoor in Kentucky.


----------



## srvctec

uofaengr said:


> Now Wednesday, ordered Saturday and still preparing for shipment. Has anyone else experienced super slow free shipping from Thrunite thru Amazon? Night before last I was very close to cancelling and reordering with 2 day shipping but I held back for some reason. Chose to receive my shipments ungrouped and fast as possible and the batteries haven't shipped either from Doingoutdoor in Kentucky.


Not specifically what you mentioned, but over the last few weeks, I've had several free shipping orders from Amazon take DAYS to even bill me, let alone ship. I think Amazon is trying to get people like me who never pay for shipping from them to get on board with Prime. Not gonna happen here.


----------



## uofaengr

srvctec said:


> Not specifically what you mentioned, but over the last few weeks, I've had several free shipping orders from Amazon take DAYS to even bill me, let alone ship. I think Amazon is trying to get people like me who never pay for shipping from them to get on board with Prime. Not gonna happen here.


You may be right about that. I keep seeing that little dumb green meter in the Amazon app slowly creeping toward halfway, like it really means anything. It's almost like they know they're taking forever. I considered cancelling and using the free trial of Prime but figured my order would be screwed up.


----------



## markr6

srvctec said:


> I think Amazon is trying to get people like me who never pay for shipping from them to get on board with Prime. Not gonna happen here.



They got me a couple years ago for $79. I think it's $99/yr now. I'll admit, I'm hooked. I try to justify it with the streaming video too, but I don't use that very much anymore.


----------



## WarRaven

I know it's an older light, but the price was right and in my own country as well.(Rare-Canadian) lol

Grabbed a Olight M22 and a box a primaries to start stocking up for this winter, the light is an early birthday gift and should be in my hands just prior to the b-day itself. 
It's not the best light by any means, but it should throw enough for my budget, I hope. 😀
Happy birthday Canada!

Have a great day all, Mike.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise

I think I lost my Olight Penlight.... 

I'm ordering a FourSevens penlight to replace it. 

That light was my EDC, really good fit in my pocket, bright enough for close 5-10m work.

Sigh, so sad.


----------



## uofaengr

srvctec said:


> Not specifically what you mentioned, but over the last few weeks, I've had several free shipping orders from Amazon take DAYS to even bill me, let alone ship. I think Amazon is trying to get people like me who never pay for shipping from them to get on board with Prime. Not gonna happen here.


Finally shipped yesterday. Due Tuesday, of course. Apparently even though I requested ship items as soon as they come available, since the package is coming from California, it seems they had Doingoutdoor ship the batteries from Kentucky to California to combine with my light? I knew in the back of my mind it'd been easier to order from their eBay Store instead or maybe a separate Amazon order. Probably would have had my batteries yesterday. Oh well, just can never figure out Amazon.


----------



## srvctec

uofaengr said:


> Finally shipped yesterday. Due Tuesday, of course. Apparently even though I requested ship items as soon as they come available, since the package is coming from California, it seems they had Doingoutdoor ship the batteries from Kentucky to California to combine with my light? I knew in the back of my mind it'd been easier to order from their eBay Store instead or maybe a separate Amazon order. Probably would have had my batteries yesterday. Oh well, just can never figure out Amazon.


My Amazon order I placed 5 days ago shipped today. It sure looks like they are deliberately making free shipping shoppers wait before making an effort on our orders.

To keep this thread on track, I just received a couple of Rayus C01 lights from Illumination Supply today.


----------



## Xiphex

4x Nitecore NL189 3400mAh Li-Ion

I'm surprised considering the amount of registered users on this forum, this thread does not expand too often. Not many people buy flashlights.


----------



## WarRaven

Ordered some Nitecore RCR123s, expecting them this coming week.
Got to try them out, back ups anyways.

As per why this thread is quiet considering this forum, I'm not sure.
I Might guess they're not as,... it pangs their wallet remorse nerves too much.

I'm very poor right now myself, and I'm out a grand in last month on lights, cells, chargers, shipping, accessories/cases etc. 

Wtf did I just type.... Omg,... I'd rather be in the dark about that.


----------



## Badbeams3

I'm going to order a ThruNite TN36 UT (NW) when they come out. Then I will quit. I swear.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just ordered up a JetBeam M-PA10. I had the 1st Gen PA-10 but didn't like how it only had one mode (650 lumens) on a 14500. But Zane at A&A told me the M version retains all modes on a 14500, so I'll see how it works with my Orbtronic 840 mAH 14500.


----------



## richbuff

Eight (8) Purple Efest 35A 2500 mAh from GoingGear for my Noctigon XP-L pdtcVn. ETA is Tuesday.


Xiphex said:


> 4x Nitecore NL189 3400mAh Li-Ion
> 
> I'm surprised considering the amount of registered users on this forum, this thread does not expand too often. Not many people buy flashlights.


I think that lots of people buy flashlights, but only a few of those people post in the forum. 

A while ago, Vinh mentioned that most of his buyers do not post in his section of this forum. They simply buy, and then simply decline the opportunity to post in the forum. 

Or, maybe less posting in this thread, because people are buying throwers, not flooders.


----------



## Xiphex

WarRaven said:


> Ordered some Nitecore RCR123s, expecting them this coming week.
> Got to try them out, back ups anyways.
> 
> As per why this thread is quiet considering this forum, I'm not sure.
> I Might guess they're not as,... it pangs their wallet remorse nerves too much.
> 
> I'm very poor right now myself, and I'm out a grand in last month on lights, cells, chargers, shipping, accessories/cases etc.
> 
> Wtf did I just type.... Omg,... I'd rather be in the dark about that.




One month 1000 for the full package. That's quite amazing. Is that a new flashlight hobby? 

Yeah, them 18650s add up fast. I don't even know if my flashlight dealer sends me Test batteries or New batteries because they put the battery in the flashlight when shipping instead of leaving it in manufacture sealed packaging.


----------



## Xiphex

Badbeams3 said:


> I'm going to order a ThruNite TN36 UT (NW) when they come out. Then I will quit. I swear.



What is firefly mode?


----------



## Xiphex

richbuff said:


> Eight (8) Purple Efest 35A 2500 mAh from GoingGear for my Noctigon XP-L pdtcVn. ETA is Tuesday. I think that lots of people buy flashlights, but only a few of those people post in the forum.
> 
> A while ago, Vinh mentioned that most of his buyers do not post in his section of this forum. They simply buy, and then simply decline the opportunity to post in the forum.
> 
> Or, maybe less posting in this thread, because people are buying throwers, not flooders.



aww, or some prefer not to boast/showoff , unlike us on this thread ; PS: Everyone is welcome to post. No one is judging.


----------



## Xiphex

My current incoming items: 
Nitecore NL189 x 4 Spares for TM16/SRT7/MH20
Nitecore NL189 x 2 + First TM , TM16
Laser pointers 301 Green, Red, Blue-Purple + Laser Pointer Batteries

For future reference: Incoming items are listed in my signature.

Next Flashlight: Nitecore SRT9

Cheers


----------



## WarRaven

Xiphex said:


> One month 1000 for the full package. That's quite amazing. Is that a new flashlight hobby?
> 
> Yeah, them 18650s add up fast. I don't even know if my flashlight dealer sends me Test batteries or New batteries because they put the battery in the flashlight when shipping instead of leaving it in manufacture sealed packaging.


Yes, it went that fast, it adds up on a person if they're not watching. Though I had to catch up on my gear from when I fell out of hobby a few years ago.
The hobby of it has been a journey from my childhood onwards, I think it is of many of us here.

The batteries if crossing a border like US/Can, batteries need to go by ground or be installed in an electronic item.
Per rule of (IATA 2015).

Enjoy your new rockets friend and have a great one.


----------



## markr6

Eagletac T25C2 XP-L HI with a Nichia 219 module. "Out for delivery" via USPS today, but the mail just came and no package. Can't say I'm surprised. I wish everyone would only ship via UPS...no more getting my hopes up!


----------



## lightmyfire13

Zebralight sc5w. .......except Yodel delivery service seem to have lost it in transit. ..####


----------



## WarRaven

This showed up today. 
Seems capable of draining a battery fairly quickly for some reason.

🔦☺🔦👍

Not quite the rocket like it's big brothers or new siblings, but it's a nice addition to my edc fleet.

Have a great one all.


----------



## david57strat

Okay. Here we go:

The newest Nitecore family shot:




The HC50 headlamp is the newest addition. It arrived in today's mail; but now, I'm lop-sided (only 11 Nitecore lights...i HATE odd numbers); so I'm going to have to do something about that. I'm thinking, a P36



. Maybe next month...?




HC50, on the right, pictured next to Fenix HP25, on the left. It weight wayyy less than the bulky 4-AA powered HP25. All metal construction. Five output modes, plus S.O.S., and beacon modes, and dual Red LED (solid, or blinking). Very nice! Now, I just need it get dark, so I can actually test it out.




Looks like it means business



Because of the recessed power switch, you could tail stand it on either end, if you wanted/needed to. You could lay the rubber part flat on a desk, and have 180 degree movement, if so desired. You can rotate the light within that little rubber mount, while it's head-mounted. It feels solid, but light. Nice!


----------



## RGRAY

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hmmmmm, You had to ask.


Got my stainless steel TNC extreme micro turbo yesterday (WOW!).



My Fenix E05 stainless steel is due in tomorrow



Ordered last night:

1. DQG Ti VIII
2. DQG SPY
3. DQG FAIRY
4. DQG HOBI
5. CQG Bullet
6. Mini AAA
7. Tank007

[/FONT]


----------



## markr6

TM16vn: (2)XM-L2 4000K + (2) XM-L2 5000K for a nice neutral tint! It's in the mail and should arrive Saturday or Monday 

_*Vinh Nguyen has sent you a package*_ - my favorite thing to see when I open my inbox


----------



## uofaengr

Just ordered a ZL SC62w. Now the wait begins...


----------



## david57strat

uofaengr said:


> Just ordered a ZL SC62w. Now the wait begins...


Ah...the dreaded wait. I don't think there's a poster, here, who can't relate.


----------



## WarRaven

Not a light but, I ordered some RCRs from J2led and they came prompt and just as I hoped for shiny and new. ☺

Well, they'll help make things shiny. 
Now I'm figuring my next addition, decisions ☺

Have a great day all.


----------



## uofaengr

david57strat said:


> Ah...the dreaded wait. I don't think there's a poster, here, who can't relate.


I've gotta give props to E2 Field Gear though. Shipped literally an hour or two after my order. Great guys there. If only I'd ordered yesterday I could've probably had it tomorrow ugh lol. Much better than when I ordered my recent TN12 from Amazon...took a full 7 days to ship.


----------



## thomas_sti_red

This forum is killing my savings intentions  Ordererd last night:

- XTAR VP2
- Zebralight SC62
- Armytek Wizard v2 warm
- 2x Keeppower 18650 2600
- 2x Keeppower 18650 2900
- 4x Keeppower 18650 storage box

My first ZL, so excited!!


----------



## WarRaven

thomas_sti_red said:


> This forum is killing my savings intentions  Ordererd last night:
> 
> - XTAR VP2
> - Zebralight SC62
> - Armytek Wizard v2 warm
> - 2x Keeppower 18650 2600
> - 2x Keeppower 18650 2900
> - 4x Keeppower 18650 storage box
> 
> My first ZL, so excited!!
> [emoji14]arty:


+1
You're in deep.


----------



## WarRaven

Just ordered a M3XS-UT, I'm not sure I should have. ☺


----------



## kj2

WarRaven said:


> Just ordered a M3XS-UT, I'm not sure I should have. ☺


Think you'll be amazed, by the throw :thumbsup:


----------



## WarRaven

kj2 said:


> Think you'll be amazed, by the throw [emoji106]


Going up to mountains near end of the month, 
thinking this'll be a blast. 

Need more cells ugh.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

JetBeam C8. I like the idea of the included battery, a charging port and the colored fuel gauge indicator.


----------



## LessDark

I have a Eagletac MX30LC2C 3*Nichia 219B and a Fenix CL25R on the way, can't wait for when I get to go hiking with these


----------



## more_vampires

thomas_sti_red said:


> - Zebralight SC62



Good choice! Latest ZL offerings are the best offerings!


----------



## thomas_sti_red

more_vampires said:


> Good choice! Latest ZL offerings are the best offerings!



Thanks. Really excited!


----------



## more_vampires

Knowing ZL, it will be good to go out of the box. Just use proper batteries and learn about all of that jazz.


----------



## WarRaven

Just checked tracking of my light from china and it occurred to my daft self that it was coming from the future of tomorrow.

Omg, what is going on, light traveling back in time, or did it originate in the past and I'm getting it mid beam to its future?

There shouldn't be any quantum mechanics in shipping my stuffs.
Now I don't know if it's old or new. 
So if one could run an extension cord from Canada to China, the power would be from the future.. Ugh OK sorry had to leak brain matter publicly. 
I fear spontaneous combustion in near future for thinking that.

OK, I ordered it in the past, and from the future it comes to my present ?? No,...I ordered it in the present from the future to get it, no..
I ordered it in the past future, and expect it in the distant past...ugh .....fffFFFOOOOMMMMmmm🎆

No, it's past future to future present. Crash 'n burn.
I hope it's not on, unless mirrors are allowed in scheme of things as it's coming from the future to post past to future again as it ages....
Sorry, I shouldn't have thought today, carry on.

OK, when it arrives, it'll be from 3.5 hours into the future, using Google, a plane at 560 mph, takes 10.41 hours over 5400 miles, allowing for 14 hour time difference minus departure time and arrival time,.,. Means my light is from the future past, again cranium containment issue occurring venting is imminent.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Last week was a great "Giveaway" week. I won an Imalent DD2R touch screen light with kit, two new 18350 Efest cells and a Nitecore EA11 to compliment my recent EC11 and EC20 acquisitions. I just got my Toxic Green Preon 1 and last night I ordered the Toxic Green Preon 2 to complete the set...


----------



## thburns

Nitecore SRT3 inbound, and probably picking up a TM26 and an EC21 as well. Need to decide on batteries though.


----------



## markr6

TM16vn fresh out of the mail yesterday. Loving this light!!


----------



## Lou Minescence

M3X Javelot. I don't need another big light but the great throw as well as a useable 3 lumen low sold me on the light. I should also be able to use my diffuser for my M2X on the M3X too. Thanks Going Gear


----------



## WarRaven

Lou Minescence said:


> M3X Javelot. I don't need another big light but the great throw as well as a useable 3 lumen low sold me on the light. I should also be able to use my diffuser for my M2X on the M3X too. Thanks Going Gear


You bought the M3XS-UT Javelot right?
Nice.

I just realized that I had said that model once and was off a bit, the M3X is the Triton and M3XS is the Javelot. 
Too close of numbering IMO.


----------



## Lou Minescence

WarRaven said:


> You bought the M3XS-UT Javelot right?
> Nice.
> 
> I just realized that I had said that model once and was off a bit, the M3X is the Triton and M3XS is the Javelot.
> Too close of numbering IMO.



Yes ! M3XS -UT Javekot. I have the cousins M31 and first version M3. My only gripe with those lights was too high of a low mode.

Enter the Javelot !


----------



## WarRaven

Well not sure what to think, DHLs delivery of mine stalled in Cincinnati's depot and has been labeled a technical issue with a unknown problem and or a date that it will be back in motion.

Called them as they do not respond to emails, i was hung up on three times just selecting tracking department and when I did get someone, even though pleasant they had no idea on what was going on or could find out. 
Good grief.


----------



## thomas_sti_red

more_vampires said:


> Knowing ZL, it will be good to go out of the box. Just use proper batteries and learn about all of that jazz.



Thanks. Indeed I am happy with it, out of the box. 
Thomas.


----------



## Treeguy

Eneloops and a charger from Amazon, on their way.

Getting ready for the inevitable new AA light purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## uofaengr

Treeguy said:


> Eneloops and a charger from Amazon, on their way.
> 
> Getting ready for the inevitable new AA light purchase. :thumbsup:


Enjoy! Worth every penny.


----------



## Treeguy

uofaengr said:


> Enjoy! Worth every penny.



Thanks. :thumbsup:

The only problem is now I'll have to buy the fancy XX Eneloops to keep up with the Joneses.


----------



## uofaengr

Treeguy said:


> Thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> The only problem is now I'll have to buy the fancy XX Eneloops to keep up with the Joneses.


Yeah I sort of regret not buying the Eneloop Pros from the start, but there's nothing wrong with the 2000mah. But it's ok, I've got a good suggestion for stocking stuffers this year lol.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Now waiting on a Vinh modified Sunwayman Mirage and a Toxic Green Preon 2 to complete my collection...


----------



## keithallenlaw

The Nitecore TM-16 and 4*Olight 3.7v 2600mAh batteries. :nana:


----------



## WarRaven

Update to my technical issue.
Apparently has been located and processed.
Though they are still showing today as delivery day lol.

As long as it's not lost and makes it by weekend all is good.
Have new cells, new waterproof match cases for extras.
Might get lucky and have other package that was sent slow mail show up soon to, bonus.


----------



## WarRaven

My M3XS-UT showed up and burnt through a set of cells already just playing in garage.
Well, wore them down enough to top up. 






When the night comes, play/testing, can begin.


----------



## Xiphex

WarRaven said:


> (Post#4775: Calculating light years)


 The only tracking ID I receive is the one from ChinaPost. Other than what it usually says 'Updated tracking status unavailable' It comes when it comes. Guess I'm too patient. Everyone freaks out when the package is stalled, human nature =D


----------



## keithallenlaw

Ah..yes. Just received this jewel myself. Aint it fun? I run a pair of Evest protected 18500's in the short configuration
with impressive results. What a great light. Recommended!



WarRaven said:


> My M3XS-UT showed up and burnt through a set of cells already just playing in garage.
> Well, wore them down enough to top up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the night comes, play/testing, can begin.


----------



## DellSuperman

I've got a Surefire Z2 going to Barry for him to work his magic for some 18mm goodness before finally coming to me. 

I have waited quite a well before pulling the trigger on this Z2 & I'm sure I will not be disappointed.


----------



## WarRaven

Xiphex said:


> The only tracking ID I receive is the one from ChinaPost. Other than what it usually says 'Updated tracking status unavailable' It comes when it comes. Guess I'm too patient. Everyone freaks out when the package is stalled, human nature =D


You know it, nature of the beast of expectation. ☺

@Keith, nice... I thought I was one of the only ones lately to snag a Olight, lately. Quite the laser isn't it? ☺🔦


----------



## markr6

Still have 4xNCR18650GA in the mail. "Expected Delivery Day: Thursday, July 16, 2015"

Well, they're taking a scenic route through Idaho. Freaking IDAHO!!

Thanks again USPS for the 5th time in just a few months.


----------



## more_vampires

WarRaven said:


> My M3XS-UT showed up and burnt through a set of cells already just playing in garage.
> Well, wore them down enough to top up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the night comes, play/testing, can begin.



You guys are killing me! I already owe 3 kidneys to Vinh! I only have 2.


----------



## WarRaven

May be time to take empties in ☺

Is for me lol.


----------



## Ironside

I am waiting for a D25a 2014 Ti XML2 NW on sale currently for $44 which is pretty good.
I understand it has a nice beam profile.


----------



## thburns

I have a Eagletac MX30LC2C 3*Nichia 219B out for delivery today with a Nitecore SRT7 coming today as well and 8x Keeppower 18650/3400mAh. Nitecore P36 coming tomorrow, and an Eagletac D25LC2 Nichia 219B next week. Unfortunately my order for a Nitecore TM16 and an EC21 was backordered, so those probably won't be here until the beginning of August  But I have plenty to play with until then!


----------



## more_vampires

Smallsun 55w HID custom with spot to flood shall soon be mine!!!!!!! Muahahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## keithallenlaw

[QUOTE @Keith, nice... I thought I was one of the only ones lately to snag a Olight, lately. 
Quite the laser isn't it? ☺🔦[/QUOTE]

Yes, you could call it a laser alright. I hope the TM-16, that's in the mail,
doesn't make me put the M3XS on a shelf. :thinking:


----------



## WarRaven

IMO different light altogether.
If grabbing it off of a shelf to light up park across street the TM I think wins, idk?
If packing it on, or in light summer clothing,
the Olight might take lead. 


Edit to add to below, I may have mixed up my lights, please disregard. 
Careful when putting cells in your new TM as per threads of recent, no need scratching up wrappers on cells that cost so much. I might address them edges right after verifying it works.


----------



## ronniepudding

Olight S15 -- I saw that the've updated the non-'R'echargable versions with the new, black, flush button. That, combined with a sale on Olight at GoingGear, meant I couldn't resist ordering one.


----------



## kelmo

Malkoff E2T head and a couple of Surefire Titans!


----------



## thburns

New incoming lights 


Eagletac G25C2 XP-L HD and Eagletac T25C2 XP-L HI are on the way :laughing:


----------



## Treeguy

uofaengr said:


> Yeah I sort of regret not buying the Eneloop Pros from the start, but there's nothing wrong with the 2000mah. But it's ok, I've got a good suggestion for stocking stuffers this year lol.



What a dummy I am. I punched in the wrong credit card number and Amazon cancelled my order. So I redid the order with the Eneloops and the charger and added a Thrunite Archer A2 V2.  450 lumens, looks solid enough, has a momentary! and only $45. Pretty sweet.

Still searching for the perfect uber-AA light. Could be a long and fun search.


----------



## more_vampires

Treeguy said:


> Still searching for the perfect uber-AA light. Could be a long and fun search.



ZL Sc5 is looking pretty close, sir!  In 18 months, there will be another...


----------



## boofingdragon

Just happen to check out Steve Ku's site a bit ago and saw he is taking pre-orders for a new light, the Avant Ti. I placed the order like 15 seconds after I saw it. Have never seen anything like it. He is on a roll. 
http://www.velenodesigns.com/?p=763


----------



## Treeguy

more_vampires said:


> ZL Sc5 is looking pretty close, sir!  In 18 months, there will be another...




I can only get a Zebralight by ordering to the US and I want to avoid that. The exchange sucks right now and you never know what the duty is going to be until you get to the post office and they give you the bad news. 

I can order Armytek AA lights in Canada from someone who has them in stock, and they look really solid, but I just don't like the way they work. No momentary, or multiple click to max, or too many modes. The Partner A2 Limited looks great, solid and simple, low and high, but it always comes on in low. If it came on in high (390 lumens), and especially if it had a momentary, I'd buy it on the spot. If it was max only with a momentary, it might well be the first true tactical AA light. How hard can that be to figure out? Hell, my $20 Rayovac Indestructable 2xAA has a momentary, has just two modes, and always comes on in high. And you can beat the **** out it with a rock all day and it will still work. Make that exact same light in the 400 lumen range with a firefly low, and it would be puuuurfect. I'd buy a case of them.


----------



## more_vampires

Treeguy said:


> No momentary, or multiple click to max, or too many modes.



ZL is single click for high, you set H2 by programming. I leave mine on single click to h2 (programmed to medium.) Turn it on single click, double click to high, turn off, now it's set to high on single click. I rarely use real max on ZL.


----------



## thburns

Also ordered the Nichia dropin for the Eagtac T25C2 :laughing:


----------



## Darkus Mingler

I have a Solarforce L2N coming to me, what would be some Mods to make it a better light. Please recommend a good led for it. Thanks!!!!

Tom


----------



## ForrestChump

Bills.


----------



## uofaengr

Prometheus Beta Cu from a local dealer and will be here tomorrow. Finally sold the Maratac and needed some Nichia creamy goodness instead.


----------



## kj2

Received a Olight R40, yesterday. And ordered my first Elzetta (Alpha), today.


----------



## CajunLite

also more batteries....always more batteries


----------



## Ishango

kj2 said:


> Received a Olight R40, yesterday. And ordered my first Elzetta (Alpha), today.



You are definitely going to like the Elzetta Alpha. Great light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AA ATOM with reflector. There's a great sale this weekend. 34% off. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## kelmo

ForrestChump said:


> Bills.



You made beer come out of my nose!


----------



## ven

Darkus Mingler said:


> I have a Solarforce L2N coming to me, what would be some Mods to make it a better light. Please recommend a good led for it. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Tom



hey there Tom,pick your leds and tint 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401742-CTvn-Copper-Triple-P60-Light-Engine

recommend the xpg2 5000k


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A CQG Bullet. I have some smaller 16340s laying around and wanted a small EDC that looks like a big bullet!


----------



## NuwanP

fenix E15


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN

Titanium angle light!! Triple Nichia. Not in the mail yet though..soon.


----------



## RGRAY

Flashlights ordered:
1 FourSevens Preon O ss
2 Peak Eiger ss
3 CQG Bullet ss
4 DQG Spy ti
5 DQG Fairy brass
6 DQG Hobi ti
7 Mini AAA ss
8 Tank007 ES12 ss


----------



## RUSH FAN

JohnnyBravo said:


> A CQG Bullet. I have some smaller 16340s laying around and wanted a small EDC that looks like a big bullet!


You will like the bullet. I've had mine for awhile.


----------



## nimdabew

Nitecore MT20C and a P10.


----------



## thomas_sti_red

Nothin, 'cause my wife said "no", and that just s...s
[emoji5]️


----------



## Treeguy

thomas_sti_red said:


> Nothin, 'cause my wife said "no", and that just s...s
> [emoji5]️



Be a man and do what I did. 



Don't tell her.


----------



## thomas_sti_red

Thanks for the courageous advice [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## more_vampires

thomas_sti_red said:


> Nothin, 'cause my wife said "no", and that just s...s
> [emoji5]️


Remember, you write flashlight reviews on the internet. It's a "review sample."


----------



## JasonJ

I have something coming from Pelican... I sent my 1910 in to have the tailcap switch boot replaced (my son bit it off... I was not amused). It weighed 0.02lbs when I sent it in, because, you know... it's tiny. They are sending a package back, due today, weighing 3.30lbs! What the heck did they send me?!


----------



## ven

Xtar TZ20 for absolutely no reason at all Just quite like the look and seems a bargain(reminds me a little of the olight m20). Beater light /glove box/house duty


----------



## WarRaven

JasonJ said:


> I have something coming from Pelican... I sent my 1910 in to have the tailcap switch boot replaced (my son bit it off... I was not amused). It weighed 0.02lbs when I sent it in, because, you know... it's tiny. They are sending a package back, due today, weighing 3.30lbs! What the heck did they send me?!


Hmm, looking forward to your update on this post ☺


----------



## jrizzle

Just ordered my first real flashlight! Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 :twothumbs


----------



## JasonJ

I'll find out by end of day today.. according to Fed Ex. I'll repost on WHY it's weighed and shipped as a 3 and a half pound package!


----------



## more_vampires

Smells lol-worthy! Let us know, now you've got me curious too!


----------



## WarRaven

I got some goodies in mail today..
Nitecore UM20 





And a Xtar USB volt/Amp tick..





☺


----------



## floki

A Four Sevens burnt orange preon pen light and an Atom AL with reflector.


----------



## ven

Not like i dont have many chargers already...... so it goes without saying i ordered another,opus b3100 v2.2 . Like the 4x1a option,the 1.5a will be useful for my IMR/INR cells too. More useful would be the discharge /refresh and test option over my other chargers. I can keep on top of my many cells instead of running lights periodically(well i will do that as well :laughing: )

Best bit, about to pay $43 and clicked EU warehouse and price dropped to $34


----------



## JasonJ

So Pelican did not replace the tail cap or switch boot on my 1910B that my 3 yr old chewed the end off of. 

They sent me a brand new one in retail packaging. It was just in a box big enough for 20 of them with tons of packing material. 

Apparently I can't attach/upload an image from my phone using the CPF app. But it'd just be a pic of a retail pkg of a brand new dual mode 1910 anyhow. 

Was very.good of Pelican to take care of it the way they did, even though it was damaged from misuse and abuse by a toddler. And at no cost myself.


----------



## lefteye219

Its not in the mail yet but since it should be in a couple of days, I will jump the gun and post it

The Tri-V3 Style and Tech Included :candle:


----------



## ven

Wow lefteye,maybe one day i will post something like that..........i wish. Huge congrats


----------



## thedoc007

jrizzle said:


> Just ordered my first real flashlight! Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 :twothumbs



Excellent choice, sir! Many people rave about the smaller SC62, but I had both at the same time, and the SC600 ended up staying with me, while the SC62 was given away. It is a fantastic, well-rounded EDC light.


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> Not like i dont have many chargers already...... so it goes without saying i ordered another,opus b3100 v2.2 . Like the 4x1a option,the 1.5a will be useful for my IMR/INR cells too.  More useful would be the discharge /refresh and test option over my other chargers. I can keep on top of my many cells instead of running lights periodically(well i will do that as well :laughing: )



Let me know what you think of it, ven. Always value your input. I don't really need another charger either, but it would be nice to be able to accurately test cells...


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words,visa versa too 

I will certainly share my impressions,i just thought its a jack of all trades,would like to find out if a master in any :laughing:

I like the test and discharge options and of course the 4x1a or even 2x1.5 or 2v.

I will squeeze it in with my other chargers for a pic............its rare but some times i have the vp1/vp2/vp4/vc4 all going...........quite a sight :laughing: .........thats missing the i4 and wp6 II/sp1 and 2x AWT out(off top of my head)


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> I will certainly share my impressions,i just thought its a jack of all trades,would like to find out if a master in any :laughing:
> 
> I will squeeze it in with my other chargers for a pic............its rare but some times i have the vp1/vp2/vp4/vc4 all going...........quite a sight :laughing: .........thats missing the i4 and wp6 II/sp1 and 2x AWT out(off top of my head)



I know what you mean. I had both my D4s and my VP2 fully loaded last Saturday, and I still didn't have enough slots. Maybe I DO need another charger...:devil:


----------



## akhyar

jrizzle said:


> Just ordered my first real flashlight! Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 :twothumbs


Be afraid, be very afraid.Many lights will follow soon &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## recDNA

My first zebralight too. sc32w on the way. If I like the ui next will be the sc5w


----------



## lefteye219

ven said:


> Wow lefteye,maybe one day i will post something like that..........i wish. Huge congrats


Thank you and you sir are very humble.. You also have a nice collection  I wish I learn half of the stuff you know


----------



## LessDark

Just bought:
Copper Cryos cooling bezel M2
Solarforce L2C carbon fibre
Sportac 2-mode tripple Nichia
Copper Standoff Grip Tailcap
M2/Z32 Stainless Steel Smooth Bezel Ring
5x Gold Plated Battery/Driver Contact Support Springs

Hopefully I'll manage to assemble everything


----------



## sandalian

I'm expecting two flashlights to arrive within 1-2 weeks or so. A Fenix's headlamp and a DQG Hobi.


----------



## more_vampires

So as not to spam the thread, here's an ongoing update:
Noctigon M43 XP-G2x12 (rec'd)
8 Sony VTC5 30 amp draw 18650 cells (rec'd)
Drok USB charge indicator/hackable volt meter
Soshine USB 1 watt reversible led modules with touch dimming (5 pack, less than $11) to convert my powerbank to a flashlight
Opus lion battery analyzer
"HID Club" custom 55 watt lipo pack light (SHIPPING FRIDAY!)

Edit:2 triple p60 from Vinh: 1 XPL HI S3 binx3, 1 "warmest he can get"x3
This is in support for a dual build of two Fivemega double head lights (discontinued, I own 33% of all ever made.   ) Still picking out laser p60, already have an e-series incan head.  This build is taking forever, I'm trying to pick out what's "just right." Already got 4 Lumens Factory E to C adapters, 4 Cryos Illumination M2 heads, 1 E-series incan head, SF KX-1 and KX-3 led heads, and I'm nowhere near done yet.  I still need to mod two Covertech Light Saber Hanger wheels onto them. I quit counting how much this double double build has cost me. I don't care! Dual Dual Akimbo Light Sabers on quickdraw, baby! :nana:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320100-Double-Head-urefire-E-18650-18350


> [SIZE=-2]#02 Gray double head E series 18650+18350 body $36 more_vampires paid shipped
> [SIZE=-2]#03 Black double head E series 18650+18350 body $36 more_vampires paid shipped[/SIZE][/SIZE]


[SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2]

Lol rare grail x 2 x 2  This is going in a fitted aluminum tool case when it's not part of the Jedi outfit.

Tmack still owes me two lasers.  I miss him. When's he coming back? 
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## ven

ven said:


> Not like i dont have many chargers already...... so it goes without saying i ordered another,opus b3100 v2.2 . Like the 4x1a option,the 1.5a will be useful for my IMR/INR cells too. More useful would be the discharge /refresh and test option over my other chargers. I can keep on top of my many cells instead of running lights periodically(well i will do that as well :laughing: )
> 
> Best bit, about to pay $43 and clicked EU warehouse and price dropped to $34



WOW 2 days,got in and the Opus is waiting..........pretty astonishing delivery from GB

Pics or not true







All the charge options and test etc and mainly 4x1a charge ability was the selling point even though i dont really much need it. Be good to refresh some cells too that dont get used as much or stored .


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> All the charge options and test etc and mainly 4x1a charge ability was the selling point even though i dont really much need it. Be good to refresh some cells too that dont get used as much or stored .



I love this thing!! I can't think of anything else I would need. I like the discharge function for Li-Ions. Instead of running down 4 cells separately in a single light and guessing if they are "balanced", I can do it all at once and get them to ~3.8v for storage. 4x1000mA...great for anyone who has a thirsty 4x18650 light!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> I love this thing!! I can't think of anything else I would need. I like the discharge function for Li-Ions. Instead of running down 4 cells separately in a single light and guessing if they are "balanced", I can do it all at once and get them to ~3.8v for storage. 4x1000mA...great for anyone who has a thirsty 4x18650 light!


l

I have lots of thirsty lights :laughing: I tend to use lights that have not been used for a month or so to drain the cells down a bit(all locked out anyway or now some removed altogether). Run them down to 3.9v etc and then top them back off. Not a major pita but an inconvenience...............now i will use the opus

Bit of a bargain for £20 ish...........quite happy with it so far(only charged a couple of cells ).


----------



## LessDark

Nailbender P60 XPL domeless 3 mode 4000K drop-in.

Now I just need a new host for this beast, any suggestions? (1x18650).


----------



## BLUE LED

Eagletac T25C2 XP-L HI
Olight M23 UT


----------



## nimdabew

My lights are out for delivery. I can hardly contain myself. I have been trying to keep busy all day, but the chores are done... First thing I am going to do when I get them is rip them out of the boxes, grab a fist full of CR123's, and go into the walk in closet and close the door (its the darkest room in the house)... Does that make me weird?


----------



## markr6

nimdabew said:


> My lights are out for delivery. I can hardly contain myself. I have been trying to keep busy all day, but the chores are done... First thing I am going to do when I get them is rip them out of the boxes, grab a fist full of CR123's, and go into the walk in closet and close the door (its the darkest room in the house)... Does that make me weird?



HAHA that sounds like the most normal thing of all time to me!


----------



## ven

Well really happy with the opus ,just after 2 days of use. If i had to nit pick,the modes,functions via buttons is not best,nor is it defaulting to 500mah every time. I understand for turning on,but not if its left on and going through my 18650 cells......thats me though,no deal breaker.

Samsung 30q are being swapped for the LGhe2 in the tk75vn.........slightly higher mah......only reason really. Just having a nice discharge refresh


----------



## Badbeams3

nimdabew said:


> My lights are out for delivery. I can hardly contain myself. I have been trying to keep busy all day, but the chores are done... First thing I am going to do when I get them is *rip them out of the boxes*, grab a fist full of CR123's, and go into the walk in closet and close the door (its the darkest room in the house)... Does that make me weird?



I'm sorry to tell you this but yes...weird. I always open them very carefully...before heading to the closet.


----------



## nimdabew

Badbeams3 said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but yes...weird. I always open them very carefully...before heading to the closet.


I tore one of the boxes on accident... 







GROUP PHOTO


----------



## ven

Loving that used defender and a couple of shinys added.............for now


----------



## GearHunter

Mint condition HDS 200lm 4400k nichia 219b head. Haven't decided if I'll build it out and use it for a bedside light or just wrap it up and stash it for the sad sad day that something bad happens to mine. I never thought I'd find a replacement if that happened....now no worries!


----------



## Badbeams3

Nitecore MH20 on the way. Just to sexy to ignore!


----------



## jrizzle

This came in today.


----------



## pvsampson

Olight M2X UT on it's way,and three i3s.Purple and red one for the kids,and black for me.


----------



## FRITZHID

more_vampires said:


> Smallsun 55w HID custom with spot to flood shall soon be mine!!!!!!! Muahahahahahaaaaaaa!



Should be there Thursday.


----------



## WarRaven

I've got a clip coming from Fenix for my PD35s, distorted mine. 

Ordered up a M21X L2 for a very good price and should see that end of next week.

Also have my Nvidia Shield replacement ordered up and I expect it in two to four weeks.


----------



## pvsampson

pvsampson said:


> Olight M2X UT on it's way,and three i3s.Purple and red one for the kids,and black for me.



M2X arrived this afternoon!! Took it out and the kids had the SRT7,and just blown away by the difference!! I am astounded that so much light can come out of a torch run by one battery.Very happy with it.


----------



## sarge1967

I have a Nitecore SRT3 inbound.


----------



## Rider57

Last week i ordered 2 18650s off amazon for a great prize. My plan was to have them here this week to take with me camping next week. What i didnt know was that the guy selling them was going to walk them over instead of shipping them. Now im out 2 spare batterys, big bummer!


----------



## markr6

Rider57 said:


> Last week i ordered 2 18650s off amazon for a great prize. My plan was to have them here this week to take with me camping next week. What i didnt know was that the guy selling them was going to walk them over instead of shipping them. Now im out 2 spare batterys, big bummer!



LOL walk them over! Sometimes it will say something like "Estimated shipping _____" and the date will be several weeks out. Probably shipping from China.


----------



## djburkes

I've got an M25C2nvT with XP-L HI on the way...can't wait to see how far she throws.


----------



## Rider57

markr6 said:


> LOL walk them over! Sometimes it will say something like "Estimated shipping _____" and the date will be several weeks out. Probably shipping from China.



Yeah big mistake on my part no double checking shipping times. Usually my stuff from Amazon gets to me in less than 3 days so i thought nothing of it. Did get a good deal though 2x ncr18650s for $12. It will be nice to know they will be waitingfor me when i get home from my 10 day trip. 

Currently trying to order more that will get to me before next thursday


----------



## srvctec

Rider57 said:


> Yeah big mistake on my part no double checking shipping times. Usually my stuff from Amazon gets to me in less than 3 days so i thought nothing of it. Did get a good deal though 2x ncr18650s for $12. It will be nice to know they will be waitingfor me when i get home from my 10 day trip.
> 
> Currently trying to order more that will get to me before next thursday


These are supposed to be pretty good although I haven't tried them yet- just have it bookmarked for when I need some more.

http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...panasonic-ncr18650b-protected-button-top.html

Illumn ships pretty fast, too. Don't forget the CPF discount code that may or may not work (can't remember what it is but it's listed in Greenled's thread of CPF discounts).


----------



## Tac Gunner

Solarforce L2 with the new S14 finger loop tailcap and a XHP50 P60 drop in from Mountain Electronics. Also have two efest 18350s and a Nitecore D4 coming too. Really looking forward to this light, chose the guppydry firmware for the drop in so should be pretty useful light all the way around.


----------



## GearHunter

Moddoo Ti clip for my new HDS!!!!


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Getting a ThruNite TN4A!


----------



## WarRaven

Just snagged a Nitecore MH20, might see it end of next week.
You know you're hooked when this thread is bookmarked.


----------



## AB8XL

Nitecore TM16 and another 4 Olight 3600mAh 18650's. I just couldn't pass up the gearbest price of $118.59 and $55.88 for four batteries.


----------



## yoyoman

I leave soon to visit friends and family in the States. A few boxes from Malkoff waiting for me.


----------



## ven

Awesome mr yoyo,have a great trip


----------



## yoyoman

Thanks ven. It has been a tough summer and I need to recharge the batteries.


----------



## pvsampson

WarRaven said:


> You know you're hooked when this thread is bookmarked.



So there's no hope for me now?


----------



## BLUE LED

Eagletac P25LC2 Diffuser XM-L2 U2 and lots of small LED's. Plus 8 x Eagletac 18650 3500mAh cells.


----------



## bald1

Solarforce L2P/S10 HA3 host
mtelectronics 4-level Nichia NVSL219BT SW45 tint D220 bin 4500K/92CRI P60 drop in
mtelectronics AR coated 28mm lens
pair of KeepPower 3400mAh 18650 batteries


----------



## WarRaven

Olight S30R II, scored good deal, pm if interested.


----------



## Infiniteresolve

New user, first post. I have a Fenix UC30 on the way. This will be my first "real" light. I have been reading through these forums for a week or so learning a bunch of information as I go. The light seemed to have some nice specs and I like having the ability to recharge the light via USB since I don't have an 18650 charger.


----------



## Tooly

ZL H52FW and a SC52FWL2


----------



## Search

Surefire M4, first gen L4, first gen 6Z..

Aww yeahh


----------



## leszczo

Thrunite archer 1a v2 can't wait


----------



## Dex Robinson

I just ordered a ThruNite Ti 162 lumen keychain light for my Mother. Here in Canada, it's a particularly good buy because, despite our depressed dollar, the Canadian price is the same as the American price...which works out to about a 25% discount.


----------



## ForrestChump

Fenix E20 2014. 

LOVE THE BEAM ON THE E25, but I need a clicky.


----------



## Search

Let's go ahead and add a Surefire M3-CB, E2E, and Z3 to the list.. and I just realized I've bought 6 lights in less than a week


----------



## pvsampson

Just ordered this...

Will be here by Thursday.


QtyProductSKUPriceTotal1×Sunwayman M11R Ti Dream limited edition titanium EDC LED torchSunwayman M11R Ti Dream$$$$$$$$$$4×EagleTac 750mAh protected Li-ion 16340 (RCR123)EagleTac 16340$$


Subtotal:Not cheap.Free shipping:$0.00Total:Enough to not tell the kids.

*Tracking numbers:*


*Order comments:*



DateStatusMessage14/08/2015-Order created.


----------



## pvsampson

*TX25Cvn - Pocket Throw King !! Ordered and paid.

Also ordered and paid for a Malkoff XM-L D Maglite dropin,cut down reflector and new lens glass.


Told the kids about the above orders and they "gave" me their permission,but haven't told them about the M11R Ti yet.

Hmmm...over $1320 AUD spent on lights in the last three weeks.

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME CPF???*


----------



## Search

Let's just uhh update this as of right now:

Surefire

M3-CB
E1e (x2)
E2e
Z3
C2
First gen 6P
First gen Z2

Hurry mailman pls.. I can't even anymore

**Edit

Why did I click this 




ForrestChump said:


> *DO NOT CLICK THIS.*


----------



## kj2

Still waiting for my Elzetta Alpha. Customs is playing very long with my light now...


----------



## WarRaven

Sunwayman P02A Penlight.
Needed another penlight to eat smaller NiMHs. 
This should help with that.


----------



## MAD777

Vinh will soon put together a S200C2vn for me. 
Also have a couple of Keeppower 18650 3500mAh protected button top batteries coming for another light.


----------



## Tapis

Waiting for an Eagletac D25A clicky nichia Ti, on sales 45% off at Illumn. My first nichia flashlight, as well as my first titanium light


----------



## Voi

I am currently waiting for a XTAR B20 Pilot - my first Li-Ion flashlight


----------



## Raysbeam

Xtar VC2, Nitecore Tube, 2x Xtar Usb detectors, 2x 3400mAh Thrunite 18650's, PVC shrink wrap, efest silicon battery holder, Olight XP-L HI M2X-UT Javelot with extender, Xtar MC1.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Still waiting for my Elzetta Alpha. Customs is playing very long with my light now...




That wait would be killing me!! 

Hopefully this week a k60vn , it stayed in usps hands for 5 days.

'gies to check delivery info' a maybe even today as shows departed London for the 15th....


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Hopefully this week a k60vn , it stayed in usps hands for 5 days.
> 'gies to check delivery info' a maybe even today as shows departed London for the 15th....



Congratulations, my friend! I know you've set your sights on the light for a while. 
Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

CooYoo Quantum SS, Cu Holy Flashlight and Surefire Titan Plus...just received Nitecore EC4, MH20,EC11 and EA11...loving light...


----------



## ven

Thanks Jon :thumbsup: first xhp70 and looking forward to it.


----------



## Search

Sigh add a first gen E2DL, 6PX 9/11 edition, and M6LT-B..

And I need some overtime or a part time job..


----------



## RGRAY

I had these coming in the mail.
*VELENO*
Battery case (2)
38DD ti (green tritium) 10180
40DD ti (green tritium) 10180
44DD ti (green tritium) 10180
Quantum ti (green tritium) 10180
D2 black ss (green tritium) 10180
D2 ss (2) (green and yellow tritium) 10180
*TAIN*
Ottavino ti 10280 (blue glow and blue tritium)
Ottavino damascus AAA (aqua glow and orange tritium)
Flute ti AA (green glow blue and yellow tritium 7) 
*TnC *
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
*Peak*
Eiger Lug ss AAA
ThruNite 162 ti AAA MARATEC Rev 3 Copper AAA  *FENIX*
E05 ss AAA
*FourSevens*
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA
*DQG*
1 CQG Bullet ss CR123A 
2 DQG Spy ti (green tritium) 10180
3 DQG Fairy brass (green tritium) 10180
4 DQG Hobi ti 10180
5 Mini AAA ss
6 Tank007 ES12 ss AAA 

But nothing right now. 

Oh wait, I do have a MBI HF-R with green HF tail coming at the end of the month.


----------



## Min Min

At this stage.....

2x AW 18650 3400mAhProtected
2x Keeppower 186503500mAh Protected
1x Nitecore P12 1000 Lm
1x Red filter NFR25
1x Green Filter NFG25
1x D4 Digicharger
1x SG7 Nitecore grease


----------



## jonwkng

RGRAY said:


> I had these coming in the mail
> But nothing right now.
> Oh wait, I do have a MBI HF-R with green HF tail coming at the end of the month.



Wow! That's a big haul of little lights. Congratulations! Christmas in August.


----------



## gray devil

Not the most exciting purchase, but I ordered a Thorfire VG15.


----------



## djburkes

gray devil said:


> Not the most exciting purchase, but I ordered a Thorfire VG15.



The VG15 looks like a nice light. I've got one coming for review.


----------



## electromage

Just ordered a Nitecore EC11 and some Efest IMRs for it, so they should be in the mail tomorrow. I'm tempted to order a Tube too...


----------



## ven

Received today,fantastic light!! Yet to test but initial impressions are high,nice mode spacing and control ring feel. High build quality too from acebeam....



Heat treated bezel/shaved dome




:thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Very nice Ven!


----------



## Tac Gunner

Got a shipping notice on my xhp50 p60 drop in plus batteries and charger but the darn tracking number won't work so the suspense of knowing it's been shipped but not having any further details is going to suck!


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Received today,fantastic light!! Yet to test but initial impressions are high,nice mode spacing and control ring feel. High build quality too from acebeam....



Hey Ven, that K60vn has been on my short list for awhile. Post some beam shots when you get the chance. 

I just received the shipping label for a Eagletac S200C2vn this morning!

Oh, and some Keeppower IMR18650 3200mAh batteries.


----------



## ven

Hey there MAD, I will try my best when time allows but it will more than likely be iphoney pics:duh2:. Its a very nicely made light,nice output too..............kind of reminds me of a bump up from the tk75vn(dome on) without petal patterns and a more concentrated hot spot. I do prefer the UI with the ring over the buttons though,similar to the tn35vn.

Congrats on the ET,cant beat a bit of vinhmail:naughty:


----------



## pvsampson

M11R Ti Dream arrived yesterday.Classy little light,instructions have wrong info to get to Moonlight mode but checked older threads here and figured it out.Lanyard is not up to the quality I would expect for the price,nowhere near good enough,and the attachment lug on the body has sharp corners which I think should have been addressed in the manufacture process...irritating on the hand quite a bit.UI ring is a bit "gritty" but should get smoother with use,and otherwise happy with the unit.

Also got shipping notice for the Malkoff dropin for D Maglite,but that will be a little while before it gets here.


----------



## DesertNightOwl

Fenix EO5. Trying to get lights from as many manufacturers as possible to see what I like.


----------



## pvsampson

Kids wanted a "grownup" light so I ordered them a M23 Javelot each.Also 4x Olight/Panasonic 18650 3600mah.


----------



## DesertNightOwl

pvsampson said:


> Kids wanted a "grownup" light so I ordered them a M23 Javelot each.Also 4x Olight/Panasonic 18650 3600mah.




Can I be one of your kids? Haha nice lights I'm sure they will enjoy them.


----------



## markr6

Zebralight *SC5w OP* is in the mail and arriving Monday


----------



## pvsampson

DesertNightOwl said:


> Can I be one of your kids? Haha nice lights I'm sure they will enjoy them.



Bit of a sneaky purchase.Think I might enjoy them a bit myself.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Zebralight *SC5w OP* is in the mail and arriving Monday




Look forward to pics and impressions Mark Had a look on the ZL site and nearly ordered one(would be my 1st ZL). Still pondering AA or 18650 fed..............


----------



## Father Azmodius

A couple TNC copper and brass beauties should be delivered today


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Look forward to pics and impressions Mark Had a look on the ZL site and nearly ordered one(would be my 1st ZL). Still pondering AA or 18650 fed..............



Definitely try one! When I think ven, I usually think bigtime throwers  But a ZL is always a nice add to the collection. Can't go wrong with the SC600 or SC62. SC600 III is coming out with the XP-L HI, so that may be something to wait for.


----------



## more_vampires

Thread on what lights I'm currently working on buying.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dest-Flashlights-quot-Point-us-to-the-weirdos

Just bought a flamethrower!


----------



## akhyar

Opus BT-C3100 v2.2 charger + 4x Keeppower IMR 3200mAh 18650 to feed my Nitecore TM16.


----------



## bdogps

Nothing interesting, just a Sunwayman P02A pen light, AAA eneloops(they advertised that they are made in Japan) and 4 panasonic 3400mAh 18650 that I bought for 33AUD. Considering in the past I have bought 2 olight 3400 mAh for 44 AUD.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Definitely try one! When I think ven, I usually think bigtime throwers  But a ZL is always a nice add to the collection. Can't go wrong with the SC600 or SC62. SC600 III is coming out with the XP-L HI, so that may be something to wait for.




Cheers Mark,i will soon and use as part of my edc rotation I dont own an xp-l hi flashlight yet...........!!!!


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> Opus BT-C3100 v2.2 charger + 4x Keeppower IMR 3200mAh 18650 to feed my Nitecore TM16.



I am quite made up with this charger, 4 bays at 1a or 2 up to 2a......Just so flexible, lots of different menu options,charge/discharge/discharge refresh/charge test/quick test.

Being picky, it would be the noisy fan, something i certainly can live with giving me the charge rates i want/need What i paid for it from BG..........well it was almost given away!


----------



## more_vampires

I have that Opus, it rocks. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## markr6

akhyar said:


> Opus BT-C3100 v2.2 charger + 4x Keeppower IMR 3200mAh 18650 to feed my Nitecore TM16.



Nice setup right there!!



ven said:


> I am quite made up with this charger, 4 bays at 1a or 2 up to 2a......Just so flexible, lots of different menu options,charge/discharge/discharge refresh/charge test/quick test.
> 
> Being picky, it would be the noisy fan, something i certainly can live with giving me the charge rates i want/need What i paid for it from BG..........well it was almost given away!



I'm a big fan of this charger. Hopefully nothing happens to change my mind. But after a couple months everything is perfect. Mine charges a little low (about 4.18v) but I actually like that. In fact, I often remove my batteries around 4.15v anyway.

I don't find the fan bothersome. You notice it, but I wouldn't call it loud. In my unfinished basement which is about 900 sq. ft., I can hear it when I'm on the other side of the room but it just sounds like anything else running in the background (PC fan, lightbulb buzzing, etc)


----------



## akhyar

I have the old Nitecore i2 for closed to 3-4 years now and just recently ordered the i4 for US$11 including shipping.
When I saw GB is selling the Opus for slightly above $30, I took the chance


----------



## ven

cooyoo ti brushed 10180 little edc light . Been pondering for a bit now and thought " just get one" Trouble is there are 6 i want :laughing:
Have a look on BG ,rechargeable too.
SKU274216


Also available in copper .............see how this one is and i will probably bit again
Dont forget blf code for 8% off


SKU274195


----------



## jamie.91

ven said:


> cooyoo ti brushed 10180 little edc light . Been pondering for a bit now and thought " just get one" Trouble is there are 6 i want :laughing:
> Have a look on BG ,rechargeable too.
> SKU274216
> 
> 
> Also available in copper .............see how this one is and i will probably bit again
> Dont forget blf code for 8% off
> 
> 
> SKU274195






Hey ven, what happened to thinning the heard[emoji12]


----------



## ven

jamie.91 said:


> Hey ven, what happened to thinning the heard[emoji12]




 
well its that tiny it does not count


----------



## DesertNightOwl

ven said:


> well its that tiny it does not count



that's what she said....lol


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## jamie.91

Haha! You asked for that one [emoji12]


----------



## Tac Gunner

Finally got my XHP50 drop in, batteries, and Nitecore D4. Absolutely love the drop in and highly recommend mountain electronics. The tint and output is awsome for the size light IMO. Bright enough to be useful and flood a wide are (plus get ewww's and awww's from friends lol) but not so much that it can't be run on turbo for a few minutes. The color is amazing, can't say much more on it. I have thread in the led flashlight section with beamshots, it's titled "my new edc, Solarforce L2 with XHP50 drop in"


----------



## recDNA

Eagtac titanium D25C Nichia 219b. Low price finally got to me. Funny thing is I owned one last year and sold it. LOL


----------



## bykfixer

You mean lights, batteries, or parts?

I don't even remember...crap...I have a problem.


----------



## UnderPar

I have Panasonic Eneloops coming......


----------



## Tooly

UnderPar said:


> I have Panasonic Eneloops coming......


Me to!!!
To go with my new just came In...H52FW and my new SC52FwL2.:twothumbs


----------



## Flashy808

Voi said:


> I am currently waiting for a XTAR B20 Pilot - my first Li-Ion flashlight



Ohh I have had a long look at that let me know how it gets on please...


----------



## pvsampson

Just got a pick up notice of the Malkoff dropin for my D [email protected]

7 days from the US to Australia is pretty good.(Ordered things from Brisbane that took 2 weeks to get here.)


----------



## torchsarecool

I got a maglite 7c coming. Will probably have to move it on pretty quick as I shouldn't really have been spending but it was something I needed to have just for the rarity even if only for a little while


----------



## tab665

im going to jump the gun a little, i have an oveready wasp head shipping my way later this week!


----------



## lunas

a tec t3 fob and 2 tritium inserts from Merkava and a titanium ufo to anodize


----------



## WarRaven

Ordered some Keeppower IMRs 3200s, and battery cases, I haven't had a need for these really but their specs state OK cold temperatures performance, that's great, I'm Canadian.

Edit, after further reading they are not much better if any then what I have for cold weather performance. Still OK, I want to try these safer chemistry cells.


----------



## Xiphex

SKU 1345102 - Silicone Grease for Flashlight Maintenance x3 from FastTech =D


----------



## RGRAY

I just ordered a MBI HF-R Ti UTT with 6 green tritium tail, charger and extra battery.


----------



## thburns

Just placed an order for an Armytek Dobermann XP-L HI!


----------



## srvctec

Ordered a Streamlight Mini Siege AA a couple of days ago. Already have the original Siege D battery version (best lantern I've ever used) with AA adapters but thought it would be nice to have the small version.


----------



## markr6

Zebralight SC5w OP is sitting all lonely in the mailbox! Actually no, it's probably surrounded by junk mail.

I'll be trying it out soon!!


----------



## RGRAY

I just got these two DQG CLICKYs (nw and cw) in the mail today.


----------



## wacbzz

I just picked up a Pelican 7000 from a local dealer after agonizing over whether to spend another $150 (on top of the cost of the 7000) on a SF Peacekeeper.


----------



## akhyar

Placed an order for a blue and red Convoy S2+


----------



## ven

Cooyoo quantum in stainless flavour to go with the ti already ordered.........

Dont know what it is with these little 10180 lights............just like them a lot. Dont know they are on your keys and plenty bright enough for key edc uses.


----------



## recDNA

3 volt customlites neutral p60


----------



## MAD777

Just received shipping notice on a MM18vn from Vinh! 
More than 7000 lumens from 2 XHP70's (NW) + XML2 pdt.


----------



## cigarrodog

Hello. I was able to find a Copper Maratac Extreme AAA.


----------



## kj2

FINALLY!  My Elzetta Alpha, should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## RGRAY

I have a MBI HF-R Ti UTT, another VELENO D2, Olight A3 OES ti AAA and a FourSeves Quark mini ti coming.


----------



## smoking stroker

Well i just got a mh20 buts its in the mail agian being sent to vinh to be modded


----------



## RGRAY

RGRAY said:


> I have a MBI HF-R Ti UTT, another VELENO D2, Olight A3 OES ti AAA and a FourSeves Quark mini ti coming.



I got my Veleno D2 today it's my 4th D2 and I ordered ice blue tritium for it.

D2 black (green tritium) 
D2 brushed (green tritium) 
D2brushed (yellow tritium)
D2 brushed ( )


----------



## RBWNY

A Nitecore MT10C. It's waiting in the mailbox for me to get home.


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen

Just got my Nitecore MH20 in the mail this morning!! Lovely little light, haven't had the chance to use it at night yet but I will definitely hit the streets when darkness falls.


----------



## ForrestChump

Fenix E20 2015 from the EXCEPTIONAL folks over @ *Fenix-Store.*

They are above and beyond in the service department.


----------



## bigburly912

Today I received 4 evva branded 18650 3400 mah batteries and a xtar vc2 charger. Im also waiting on several sipik sk68s to get here. : )


----------



## RGRAY

I have been looking for an Atwood copper terminator bead to pu on a lanyard for my MARATAC Rev3 AAA copper flashlight and they're hard to find.
I found one on Ebay for $65.
They normals go for $40.
I just bought a Hinderer 1 inch copper bead fo $21.49 shipped at Monkeys Edge.
I'll probably remove the rubber O ring.


----------



## Father Azmodius

tab665 said:


> im going to jump the gun a little, i have an oveready wasp head shipping my way later this week!



I just got a refund for the shipping charges on an order I placed Monday, so it sounds like my ZRS Wasp is on it's way


----------



## Treeguy

Not so much "in the mail" as "being brought to my desk". 

The wife did a charity concert with her choir group and there was some raffle stuff, including 2 Rayovac Indestructable lanterns. For some reason they never got raffled off and the wife's friend who brought them to the raffle still has them and my wife is dropping by her place during her walk tonight. So when she gets home, I get a Rayovac Indestructable lantern. 


 _*Yay!*_


----------



## MtnDon

Nitecore MH20


----------



## markr6

A used Zebralight *SC62w *is in the mail! Coming from another member in Singapore, so I'll have a little longer to wait than usual. It was a good deal and I'm starting to miss the SC62w I sold earlier this year.


----------



## Stefano

Another Nitecore P12 950 lumens (Neutral withe version)
I bought at a good price.
The P12 I already have has proved successful


----------



## pvsampson

Six more Olight 3600mah 18650's (got four last week) and a 63mm diffuser.Gotta power my on order M2Xvn which will be in the mail soon, and will use the diffuser for the stock M2X I have.


----------



## stephenk

Just received 12 AA, 12 AAA Eneloops, and BQ-CC17 charger in the mail. Good bye to Alkaleaks!


----------



## RGRAY

Hmm, incoming: 

FourSevens Quark
Olight A3 EOS 
MBI HF-R Ti UTT 
Tritium Vials (2 ice blue)
 VELENO Damascus
TAIN PO
Tritium Vials (2 green) 
CooYoo quantum ss
CooYoo quantum copper
CooYoo quantum ti wire
CooYoo quantum ti blue


----------



## Nicrod

RGRAY said:


> Hmm, incoming:
> 
> FourSevens Quark
> Olight A3 EOS
> MBI HF-R Ti UTT
> Tritium Vials (2 ice blue)
> VELENO Damascus
> TAIN PO
> Tritium Vials (2 green)
> CooYoo quantum ss
> CooYoo quantum copper
> CooYoo quantum ti wire
> CooYoo quantum ti blue



Thats quite the hall RGRAY! It will be just like Christmas when the Post Man arrives to your house. 

For me: just a McGizmo AA Clicky Pak


----------



## RGRAY

Thanks the VELENO 40DD Damascus is my grail light.
Along with my TAIN Ottavino Damascus AAA. 
That's the TAIN PO coming too.


----------



## smoking stroker

Mh20 and k60 both modded by vinh


----------



## akhyar

smoking stroker said:


> Mh20 and k60 both modded by vinh



Excellent choice.
I think you have your bases covered with just these 2 lights


----------



## smoking stroker

akhyar said:


> Excellent choice.
> I think you have your bases covered with just these 2 lights


Yea i hope ill like them. Been carrying a zebra light for a while now. Think it's time to change things up try something new. Not that i have any issue with the sc600. 

As for the k60. This will be my first big light other than the cheap defiant lights from home depot. 

First time buying modded lights too. Hope i like them


----------



## Pelican305

well thanks to the "my edc needs/wants" thread and the link to the EagleTac D25's, I now have a D25C coming in with the XP-G2. And I'm struggling to patiently wait for my 400k HDS from the second round of group buys.


----------



## ven

smoking stroker said:


> Yea i hope ill like them. Been carrying a zebra light for a while now. Think it's time to change things up try something new. Not that i have any issue with the sc600.
> 
> As for the k60. This will be my first big light other than the cheap defiant lights from home depot.
> 
> First time buying modded lights too. Hope i like them



Congrats, its hard not to like the k60vn, i honestly cant find fault with it other than maybe the inadequate holster that just covers the head(nicely made though).........hardly a deal breaker :laughing:

The light performs great!!


----------



## RGRAY

Ooops, sorry.


----------



## RGRAY

I got my Hindered copper bead.



I have these incoming.
FourSevens Quark
Olight EOS 
MBI HF-R Ti UTT (6 green tritium)
VELENO DA 40DD 
TAIN Ottavino
 CooYoo Quantum ti wire
CooYoo Quantum copper
Cooyoo Quantum blue ti 
CooYoo Quantum ss
CooYoo Quantum ti sb
   DQG 60 Lumens Cree


----------



## RGRAY

And 2 green tritium vials.


----------



## ven

:laughing: love the 2nd post!! 

Fantastic stuff, i would love a pic of your family of lights together once you have them all

My quantum ti is delayed from banggood 5-9 days..........seem very popular!!,offered a re-fund but i can wait. The ss version should be on its way


----------



## more_vampires

*Incoming!
*This is an update to avoid spamming the thread:
2x Maglite 6d incan
2x Maglite 3d incan
Uncle Milton Shoe light set
Fiber optic table lamps x2
Lava lamp x1
Malkoff 2d full head dropin
Red Dragon flamethrower (actual flame)
18650 button top x4
Brite Strike Tactical Balls
Lite Brite Widescreen
Thailand Banana 18650x1 USB powerbank
Tigerlight D.A.D pre-order
Tigerlight T100

...and more!


----------



## ven

jeez..........my incoming mail to you guys is lame :laughing:

I will make up for it soon


----------



## more_vampires

Nah, ven, you shame my Vinh collection.  I'm trying to catch up!


----------



## ven

more_vampires said:


> Nah, ven, you shame my Vinh collection.  I'm trying to catch up!



I will be left in the dust if you carry on at this rate :laughing:


----------



## gclyn

I have a Zebralight SC5w and Eagletac D25C clicky Nichia 219 in titanium coming.


----------



## GearHunter

Couple dozen surefire cr123 cells. I really have to replace the surefire g2 my wife and daughter use to take the dog out at night! They burn thru 2 cells in a couple of weeks with that single mode 300lm. 1 cell lasts me 6-8 weeks in my HDS so at this rate a new 325 for yard duty will almost pay for itself in a year....


----------



## WarRaven

He ordered a Light Brite,..widescreen!!!!
The winner of the day.


----------



## more_vampires

WarRaven said:


> He ordered a Light Brite,..widescreen!!!!
> The winner of the day.


Oh yeah baby, you know it. We'll be getting down with that big bad "2 gens ago" tech! 

My new night light!


----------



## WarRaven

Are they still incandescent?
That may need addressing.

There was a black light version to iirc,hmm.
Need pictures!!!!


----------



## more_vampires

WarRaven said:


> Are they still incandescent?
> That may need addressing. There was a black light version to iirc,hmm.
> Need pictures!!!!


Will teardown once it's in my hot little hands....

If it has anything like a standard socket, I already have CFL black light bulbs in hand. Couldn't source any flouro pegs (yet.)


----------



## WarRaven

Cheers bud, kind of jones'in. ☺💡


----------



## more_vampires

lovecpf The portable "Magic Screen" lite brite is rather affordable. The widescreen I got ran me $40.


----------



## tropocowboy

I should have an EDS Systems Tactical 325 lm waiting for me when I get home from work.
This forum has me down the path to the dark side, er, light side, or is it the light side of the dark side...
All I know is I can't wait to open that package!
tc


----------



## more_vampires

tropocowboy said:


> I should have an EDS Systems Tactical 325 lm waiting for me when I get home from work.
> This forum has me down the path to the dark side, er, light side, or is it the light side of the dark side...
> All I know is I can't wait to open that package!
> tc


Welcome to the path of the Jedi! The only downside is it can get rather expensive in a hurry!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?404335-You-are-now-a-Jedi-How-do-you-function


----------



## tropocowboy

Loved the Jedi thread! Have you thought about how tough the 1/2 Orc Jedi have it? 

Meanwhile, I'm having a very hard time putting down my new EDC, even though it's still light outside. I have a couple of Streamlights and a few Surefires, but this is definitely kicked up a notch. I'm very impressed by the quality feel to it. 

Why isn't it dark yet?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ScottFree

Nitecore Tube to replace a lost Fenix E01.


----------



## pvsampson

Efest IMR 16340 x 6 for my TX25Cvn and Efest purple IMR 18650 x 6 for M2Xvn. I'll use the Olight 3600 mah x 6 that arrived today for my and the kids stock lights.


----------



## srvctec

Fenix HL55 Headlamp should be here in a couple of days as well as a couple of 18650's and holders.


----------



## Stefano

Fenix TK35 UE 1800 lumens
Some Xtar MC1 / MC1 Plus - KeepPower 2600 mA - Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 mA - Efest silicone holder for 18650 battery


----------



## Search

A2 Aviator - Red LEDs .. four flats

Finally found a minty


----------



## markr6

MX30L4XC Nichia Kit version :shakehead

Just when I started talking about being practical. What's wrong with me!?!


----------



## pvsampson

Olight S1 Baton just ordered.


----------



## akhyar

pvsampson said:


> Olight S1 Baton just ordered.



Same here. 
Just ordered Olight S1 Baton less than an hour ago with a couple of Keeppower 16340 cells,


----------



## more_vampires

tropocowboy said:


> Loved the Jedi thread! Have you thought about how tough the 1/2 Orc Jedi have it?



Uh oh, elven jedi and 1/2 orc jedi might not get along... I'll be nice if you will. 

Opened the box today:
2x 6d mags
2x 3d mags but they shipped me LED not incan. 
National Geographic Snake Light
Lava Lamp
Flamethrower.

I'm happy... for now! Next order cycle!


----------



## tropocowboy

Lol. 1/2 Orc Jedi are generally nice. It's the Troll Jedi that are a pain. 

Nice delivery! Flamethrower....I can't overstate how badly I want a flamethrower. Like the WWII backpack kind. Yeah....that's a light I could get into.


----------



## more_vampires

tropocowboy said:


> Nice delivery! Flamethrower....I can't overstate how badly I want a flamethrower. Like the WWII backpack kind. Yeah....that's a light I could get into.


I had a chance to fire the Vietnam-era US flamethrower. Heavy, heavy, heavy! Also, you only get 10 seconds of awesome. Wearing a silvered flash suit is almost required. When firing a real napalm thrower, you won't believe how hot it is standing behind the nozzle. It feels like you're about to catch fire.

The one I bought was a little over $30, it's a propane job. Not napalm. I feel it was an awesome find.

Wanted one for years.


----------



## pvsampson

M2Xvn,Driver VN2,XML2 U4 and TX25Cvn,Driver VNX2,XPG2 PDTc.

On.The.Way.


----------



## uofaengr

pvsampson said:


> M2Xvn,Driver VN2,XML2 U4 and TX25Cvn,Driver VNX2,XPG2 PDTc.
> 
> On.The.Way.


Eager to hear your thoughts on the M2Xvn when you get it. Can I ask your reason for getting the XM-L2 U4? Dedomed?


----------



## pvsampson

uofaengr said:


> Eager to hear your thoughts on the M2Xvn when you get it. Can I ask your reason for getting the XM-L2 U4? Dedomed?



Rest assured that when I get it,the whole forum will know about it.

It was posted on Vinhs "WTS" thread for a good price.Exchange rates aren't the best so for what was asked,I grabbed it.Have a stock version already,and a vn model was what I was after.Unsure if dedomed,but that doesn't matter to be honest

A Vinh M2X is always going to be a good score.


----------



## ven

Welcome to the "bright side" pvsampson , this is where standard lights just don't cut it anymore :laughing:


----------



## uofaengr

pvsampson said:


> Rest assured that when I get it,the whole forum will know about it.
> 
> It was posted on Vinhs "WTS" thread for a good price.Exchange rates aren't the best so for what was asked,I grabbed it.Have a stock version already,and a vn model was what I was after.Unsure if dedomed,but that doesn't matter to be honest
> 
> A Vinh M2X is always going to be a good score.


Can't wait to see what you think. I'm highly considering a M2Xvn with XP-L HI 5000K.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Welcome to the "bright side" pvsampson , this is where standard lights just don't cut it anymore :laughing:



Yeah *pvsampson*... Erm... Vinh lights tend to attract other Vinh lights... And more... Make space... Get good chargers and batteries if you haven't. 

On another happy note,
I've received shipping notification for my Tri-V3! 
And my Elzetta Alpha Limited Edition.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Yeah *pvsampson*... Erm... Vinh lights tend to attract other Vinh lights... And more... Make space... Get good chargers and batteries if you haven't.
> 
> On another happy note,
> I've received shipping notification for my Tri-V3!
> And my Elzetta Alpha Limited Edition.




WOW Jon, i can safely say i will probably never own one:mecry: but you can help me by posting some of your fantastic pics please:thumbsup: Stunning work of art which is out of my league, but it gives me something,maybe one day to aspire to owning...............now where is my lotto ticket :laughing:


----------



## phosphor

Fenix E20 new 2015 Edition arrived today...and still waiting on a Nitecore Tube, Fenix E35UE, and two Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeables.


----------



## ven

phosphor said:


> Fenix E20 new 2015 Edition arrived today...and still waiting on a Nitecore Tube, Fenix E35UE, and two Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeables.




How is the E20, do you like the rear clicky,does it work well and improvement over previous version/s?? Sorry for all the Q's, i have a couple of e25's which are good lights,just the UI with the pausing is not best(imo anyway). Nice clean beam and the head looks similar..............

Cheers ven and congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## Outlander

Got a Nitecore Tube coming. 

Time to upgrade the keychain light.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Just got the "old" TK75. It was on sale for only 85 euro's... :O 
85 euro's for a great quality 2900 lumen beast of a light. Best deal ever. Normally they are listed for around 185 euro's on that same site.

The most powerful light I had so far was the SR Intimidator with aprox 2800 lumen but i.m.o. is the TK75 much better as I like the throw/spil combo alot more.


----------



## ven

Thats an awesome deal M+L=A ,wow 85 euros is given away!!...........imo its still worth 185 euros!!!! awesome light!!! congrats


----------



## kj2

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Just got the "old" TK75. It was on sale for only 85 euro's... :O
> 85 euro's for a great quality 2900 lumen beast of a light. Best deal ever. Normally they are listed for around 185 euro's on that same site.


Great pick!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> Great pick!



Yeah, it was on knives and tools under the aftikkers tabs. I usually check it every day or every other day but haven't in a while. When I did a couple of days back the TK75 was down at 85, couldn't say no at such a low price so ordered it right away. I was tempted before when a few TK76 hit 100 euro's but that light was a bit too alien looking for me to make a quick decision.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

ven said:


> Thats an awesome deal M+L=A ,wow 85 euros is given away!!...........imo its still worth 185 euros!!!! awesome light!!! congrats



Thanks! Yes it's definitely worth the original price, I was tempted a while back to go into bigger lights. But I have no real use for them so I saved my money for pocket carry lights so I can carry them daily. But with winter coming up I really want a cool S&R type of light (looking into Vinh's 10k+ lumen lights), so seeing this awesome deal it's a good taste of what big lumens are like. From my flat (12 stories up) it feels like i'm carrying a helicopter spotlight.


----------



## ven

Its an all time classic imo, also one of the best hosts for vinh mods too,great heat sinking and of a real nice build quality. Only fault is no lock out,but a few turns of the tail cap sorts that(no big deal,just to be picky). One of my all time fav lights full stop!!! Then advantages of extensions of up to 3,run times greatly increased.........if needed.

15 min run time on turbo before step down,but can be stepped straight back up to turbo=great (as long as not too hot of course).

Vinh is making me a tk75vnQ70 and cant wait,best part of 14k !!! and i am a big fan of the xhp70 shaved dome.......


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

I'm never gonna run it with an extension tube but it's a cool option for sure!

Yeah I was set on a SR96vn but then I saw the TK75vnQ70.... what a cool light! Gratz on getting one! No doubt it will be amazing. I haven't decided yet but I might have to sell some stuff to get that TK75vnQ70!


----------



## RGRAY

Incoming:
1 DQG 60 LUMEN CRE
2 MARATAC AAA COPPER REV3
3 COOYOO QUANTUM SS
4 COOYOO COPPER
5 COOYOO TI WIRE
6 COOYOO TI SB
7 COOYOO TI BU
AND THESE TWO:



 MBI HF-R Ti UTT (6 green tritium)
MBI HF-R Cu UTT (6 green tritium)


 ​


----------



## RGRAY

OK, and these two MecArmy Ilumine X-1 and X-2 (ti and ss).


----------



## bykfixer

Recently had a package mailed overnight to fix my ac.

Kept checking the mailbox...nada.
Mail finally arrives. No part...but there was a new flashlight.
"Wait, when did I order this one?"
So there's no telling what lamp, batteries, charger or other accessories are on the way.

Gotta stop those flashahol binges.


----------



## Outlander

Ordered an Olight sr1 and a s30r baton II.


----------



## WarRaven

Outlander said:


> Ordered an Olight sr1 and a s30r baton II.


Reading your post in passing in my garage, left hand in my front pocket.. Finger tips resting on Olight S10R in very bottom of pocket and knife edge of my palm rests against S30RII clipped to top of my pocket... Thinking great choices!!!


+1


----------



## Outlander

Also ordered a. Nitecore P20 from goinggear.com

couldnt pass up their Labor Day sale.


----------



## markr6

Eagletac MX30L4XC Nichia shipped today! I should have it Friday.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Eagletac MX30L4XC Nichia shipped today! I should have it Friday.



Awesome!! been eyeing this light up,looks a great light and a comfortable size.


----------



## Outlander

WarRaven said:


> Reading your post in passing in my garage, left hand in my front pocket.. Finger tips resting on Olight S10R in very bottom of pocket and knife edge of my palm rests against S30RII clipped to top of my pocket... Thinking great choices!!!
> 
> 
> +1



Nice!!
Looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## insanefred

Looks like USPS finally found my sc5fd, should be getting it today!


----------



## uofaengr

M2Xvn in the mail today. First Vinh light. Unbelievably excited.

I have a feeling it may slightly overshadow the Thrunite Archer 2A V2 NW that'll be showing up on Thursday also.


----------



## ahtoxa11

EagleTac T25C2 XP-L HI. Just ordered.


----------



## uofaengr

My triple Nichia S3 EDC driven to 4.4A from Mountain Electronics just shipped. Also, a protected NCR18650GA for this light and an unprotected NCR18650GA for my M2Xvn will also be arriving with it. Good lord, the end of this week is going to be like Christmas.


----------



## more_vampires

bykfixer said:


> Recently had a package mailed overnight to fix my ac.
> Kept checking the mailbox...nada.
> Mail finally arrives. No part...but there was a new flashlight.
> "Wait, when did I order this one?"
> So there's no telling what lamp, batteries, charger or other accessories are on the way.
> 
> Gotta stop those flashahol binges.


Don't drink and CPF, you will begin receiving flashlights that you don't recall ordering.


----------



## markr6

The anticipation of my MX30L4XC Nichia is killing me!! Only 2 hours away and it will be delivered tomorrow. BUT...I have it coming to work. We have a mail service that pickup up our mail then delivers it. So, even though it will be delivered tomorrow, the mail service driver may not actually have it if it arrives after there after 8AM. He usually leaves around then to deliver here at 9AM. Hope it works out!!


----------



## NeonPenguin

My 2nd real flashlight will be here tomorrow, or I guess later today. It's an S10R Baton. A friend gave me a Fenix PD35 as a groomsman's gift, that's what got me hooked. Thanks to you guys I now have a looooooong list of torches that I want even if I don't have a rational justification for them. I tell my girlfriend: at least they're cheaper than guns!

I'd like to say thank you to everyone who posts their reviews, they are very impressive. 

Cheers,

NP


----------



## bykfixer

more_vampires said:


> Don't drink and CPF, you will begin receiving flashlights that you don't recall ordering.




Turns out it was a light I had ordered the outdated version of and the seller just presumed it was ok to substitute the the newer version.
Normally that's a boon but I _wanted the old version_. So it is what it is, and now I have another one to give away.


----------



## bykfixer

Inadvertant double post play through...





^^ scheduled to arrive next week with clicky switch.
My buddy has been trying to talk me into a 9p. After being deliberately blinded by a prankster police man in broad daylight by an incan 6P I chose that one.


----------



## GearHunter

bykfixer said:


> Turns out it was a light I had ordered the outdated version of and the seller just presumed it was ok to substitute the the newer version.
> Normally that's a boon but I _wanted the old version_. So it is what it is, and now I have another one to give away.


I had that happen the last time I tried to buy a fenix pd30....seller sent the " upgrade " pd32 ...gave it away.


----------



## GearHunter

Thought I was waiting for these to come in the mail but turns out the guy I bought them from lives here! Picked them up last night....





5 Nichia 219c 5000k 83 cri next stop vinh.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Olight S1 Baton on it's way as part of the group buy
Two more 16340's and a few Battery holders from nkon on their way also


----------



## kj2

Nitecore MT20A. Won a giveaway from Nitecore UK


----------



## RGRAY

I found a blue DQG Spy so I have both of these coming now.


----------



## Spade115

I made my first order for my first surefire G2X. 

Ordered a Black Xeno Stike bezel 






and the tool/diffuser


----------



## uofaengr

S3 EDC + protected NCR18650GA + unprotected NCR18650GA for my M2Xvn didn't come Saturday so I was bummed about that, but it looks like it's arriving today so here's hoping. Probably the light I've been the most excited to receive out of all my lights.


----------



## jamie.91

Received my modded mini today!!!! Can't wait for dark!


----------



## bykfixer

Recently discovered the Malkoff. 


Uh oh!! There goes several future paychecks.


----------



## peter yetman

I know the feeling, but you won't regret it.
P


----------



## bigburly912

I have some batteries by way of MTNelectronics, i was part of the group buy on the Olight S1 baton, I always have some Sipik sk68 on the way, just got my Sr MINI in the mail.


----------



## UnderPar

Schedule for shipment today are the following:

Olight S1
Eagletac DX30LC2
KeepPower18650 3200 mAh batteries
Olight RCR123A battery


----------



## MAD777

I received two shipping notices from vinhnguyen54 for two custom modded lights:

*Acebeam K40Lvn
Lumintop TOOLvn* 

Also some high drain batteries are in the mail:

*Keeppower IMR 18650 3200mAh 
Efest 10440 V1 IMR 350mAh*


----------



## pvsampson

Olight M3XS UT.Shipped yesterday.


----------



## akhyar

Recieved my S1 Baton from Banggood last nite.
Now waiting for Sulman to build my Sinner Ti Tri-EDC. My 1st custom


----------



## RGRAY

Last week I found a Toby Pra Beadbomb vol.1



This week I found a Lummi H3.


----------



## uofaengr

Couple of Samsung 25Rs and some silicone grease from Mtn Electronics should be here tomorrow.


----------



## bykfixer

More Malkoff stuff.


----------



## GearHunter

Another HDS 170N ( should have never sold my last one) from Illumn Supply. Should show up tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## recDNA

GearHunter said:


> Another HDS 170N ( should have never sold my last one) from Illumn Supply. Should show up tomorrow or Monday.


Congrats! Great light.


----------



## Monocrom

According to UPS tracking, my mint SureFire 9P along with an aftermarket LED drop-in for my SureFire 9Z should be here today. 

And while composing this post.... UPS rang my doorbell. SWEET!


----------



## RGRAY

...and a Pi Projects G1 with green tritium.


----------



## phosphor

Received today in the mail a NW Thrunite Archer v2 2A and a Luci Light....and yesterday ordered a Nitecore MC20. I really need to stop this. I got exceptionally good deals on each...but already have more lights than I'll ever use.


----------



## Monocrom

phosphor said:


> Received today in the mail a NW Thrunite Archer v2 2A and a Luci Light....and yesterday ordered a Nitecore MC20. I really need to stop this. I got exceptionally good deals on each...*but already have more lights than I'll ever use.*



What's your point?


----------



## GearHunter

recDNA said:


> Congrats! Great light.



Thank you. I purposely bought to to send to Vinh for an emitter swap but I may just end up taking the battery compartment and switch cap to put on my second 200n and just sell the head. Guess I'm having a hard time convincing myself I need 3 lights let alone 3 HDS.....oh who am I kidding I'll just have to buy another tail!


----------



## recDNA

I'd love to say I have an HDS in the mail but it's a Nitecore Tube. Looking for something lighter for my keyrings.


----------



## Prepped

A custom Lumintop Tool AAA by Vinh, and an Olight M2X-UT :twothumbs


----------



## akhyar

recDNA said:


> I'd love to say I have an HDS in the mail but it's a Nitecore Tube. Looking for something lighter for my keyrings.



Same here. Wish it was a Mac or McGizmo in the mail, but it's a Nitecore Tube too, and a CooYoo Quantum in SS.
Snail mail from mainland China. It will going to be a long wait.


----------



## LessDark

Got a Zebralight H600FC mk3 and a Armytek Barracuda V2 Pro Limited Edition on the way :twothumbs


----------



## markr6

Eagletac M30LC2 XP-L HI


----------



## bykfixer

More Malkoff stuff, another vintage 6P and a vintage G2.

Did I mention I have Malkoff stuff on the way?


----------



## magellan

Just got two new Maratac Rev. 2 copper lights in. In the middle for comparison is the Rev. 1, which I acquired recently from mcbrat who was nice enough to sell it to me. Note the more aggressive knurling on the new model.


----------



## override666666

Zl sc5w


----------



## NotJayKay

Incoming shipment from Malkoff.... M61 mod and a Blem'd tailcap.

And currently mulling over picking up a MD3 body in the near future.:twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

^^ man I love the Malkoff clearance rack.

You'll be amazed at the M61 performance.


----------



## kj2

Tactical bezel for my Elzetta Alpha.


----------



## j333_76484

Nitecore TM36 Lite, a TM 26, a Digicharger D4, and 4 NL189 18650 Li-ion batteries (3400mAh) 

Now looking at picking up the TM06, a NHM10 Handle mount kit for the TM series, and a NBP52 Advanced Li-ion rechargable battery pack.


----------



## markr6

markr6 said:


> Eagletac M30LC2 XP-L HI



Well, I guess the weather is too nice in Orlando for my package to continue any further. Useless! I may just start paying for UPS/Fedex when available from now on


 September 18, 2015 , 7:19 pm  Arrived at USPS Origin Facility 

 ORLANDO, FL 32824


----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


> Well, I guess the weather is too nice in Orlando for my package to continue any further. Useless! I may just start paying for UPS/Fedex when available from now on
> 
> 
> September 18, 2015 , 7:19 pm Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
> ORLANDO, FL 32824


Unfortunately UPS, USPS, and FedEx all screw up eventually. Actual package loss is less than 1% by my figuring, but they certainly can delay things a while.

Mark, have you opened a trouble ticket with USPS yet? Magic starts happening usually when you do that.


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> Unfortunately UPS, USPS, and FedEx all screw up eventually. Actual package loss is less than 1% by my figuring, but they certainly can delay things a while.
> 
> Mark, have you opened a trouble ticket with USPS yet? Magic starts happening usually when you do that.



I tried but it says "Tracking Number is invalid. Please enter alphanumeric characters only. No spaces allowed." I'm definitely not calling; had that pleasure too many times.

Even though it is a number and gives the proper tracking info.

The only time UPS screwed up in my past 15+ years was by delivering a DAY EARLY! And I order a LOT of stuff online.


----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


> I tried but it says "Tracking Number is invalid. Please enter alphanumeric characters only. No spaces allowed." I'm definitely not calling; had that pleasure too many times.
> 
> Even though it is a number and gives the proper tracking info.
> 
> The only time UPS screwed up in my past 15+ years was by delivering a DAY EARLY! And I order a LOT of stuff online.


I always talk to a person when I call the top level USPS customer service. One time, I got some guy fired in New Jersey. Just fight your way to "customer service representative."

It can be done, I've done it several times. When packages get delayed, I start reporting the crap out of people and it stops.

United States Postal Service · Customer service 1 800-275-8777

Take heart, most likely your package isn't lost, it's just on vacation!


----------



## kjd2121

Looking forward to receiving a Nitecore MT10C. I need a small compact light to pack with me on the weekends. Thanks to this forum I am able to research easily.


----------



## mk2rocco

I have a Oveready Wasp v5 head, Triad tail, and TL65 body getting delivered tomorrow. I don't think I've been more excited waiting for a light!


----------



## Glock 22

Surefire X400 Ultra


----------



## earcutter

EAGTAC TX25C


----------



## Knijpkat

I have just ordered the Fenix LD75c, like the colour option and the relative compact size. (compared to my TK75).

It should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Tapis

earcutter said:


> EAGTAC TX25C


Sadly, no moonlight mode


----------



## WarRaven

Opus 3100 V2.2 charger.
Scored it on a great deal at Gearbest.

I want the Olight S30 Ti from them while on sale too but can't swing one yet.


----------



## markr6

earcutter said:


> EAGTAC TX25C



FYI- no hotlinking images. Just calling you out before an admin does


----------



## UnderPar

ZL SC62, ET DX30LC2, ET D25A and ET D25LC2 tactical.


----------



## Tejasandre

HDS 200 LE clicky


----------



## GearHunter

HDS cr123 tail to finally complete my second 200n. Very excited to be able to stop changing our heads for work and home.


----------



## GearHunter

Just placed an order for another couple dozen surefire primary's. Time for the winter stock up.


----------



## dk_son

Got a Klarus miX6 Ti coming from Amazon. Pretty stoked about it.


----------



## ZGerman

MH20w should arrive at my home on Wednesday!

Finally with a neutral white LED. I'll post comparing Beamshots with my normal MH20 later this week.


Slightly of topic:
Notice how Nitecore first announced the MH12w on facebook, but everyone in comments screamed for MH20w ?
I think they scrapped the MH12w idea and went for the MH20w instead, im not able to get any Info on the MH12w, but have the MH20w incoming 

I AM MEGA HAPPY !


----------



## rjking

Malkoff Devices M61WLL 3700K :twothumbs


----------



## My3kidsfather

Expecting a new NiteCore SRT3 in black today. I figure anything under 4" is usable for edc. Recently received a NiteCore D25C titanium and use it at work. Nice lights, will advise as to reliability in the future.


----------



## bykfixer

A Sure Fire ball cap and I'm done.

No more online purchases. Period!

From now on any light I buy will be from a store. 

Ok, I take that back. I will indulge at the Malkoff site from time to time. But no more Amazon etc. 
When my dogs quit barking at the UPS man I knew I'd gone too far. 


Sobriety is a good thing.


----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, nothing. Hopefully during the Holiday shopping season; that will change soon.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Hi, I'm sort of a newbie here and I really like this site so far.

A flashlight thread on a guitar forum (of all places) got me drooling for a new fangled flashlight, and provided the link to this site. I had no idea technology has advanced to provide lights so bright! So, I first ended up buying some lights that seemed like a great deal from the DX store (some of you may know what I'm talking about). Here is one of them ... it looks great for $11 or whatever.





S
Supposedly has a million horsepower.... what could go wrong? :touche:


Then I bought one of these thinking I could clip it to a shirt pocket or belt if needed to keep my hands free > 






And finally from this store, I thought this would be a killer keychain light ...... brighter than a bon fire ( and who knows, it could start a bon fire right in my pocket ) :green:







Then I found these on Amazon and now I'm thinking it was a mistake ... oh well it was only $5 







Then after finding this site, I'm hearing the DX flashlights are crap (I'm good about throwing away perfectly good money) .... so I did some more research and went to the Fenix store to snag these > 



























Ok, I just got my bonus at work, so what are ya gonna do? I went a little overboard. 


Here is one I really would like to buy, but they were just too expensive for such a little light > 








So after everything is on the way, I discover all these threads about CR123a and 18650 batteries blowing up or catching on fire. Holy crap, I wish I'd known that, I would have been happy with some lower powered AA or AAA units.  Now I'll have to research batteries to decide if it's worth the risk on having a cool 1000 lumen light.... or whether to send it back and just keep a few smaller less risky lights.

Thank you for reading this far.


----------



## radiopej

I like KeepPower batteries. You'll pretty much be fine with decent quality batteries (not ones with names ending with "fire"). Protected batteries take out most of the hassle.

I'm waiting on a Victorinox from eBay


----------



## RGRAY

I just found this Lummi Wee ti with 2 blue tritium.








​


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy

I went nuts last week. I ordered a Noctigon M43 Meteor XP-G2 S4 2B, a Sportac P60 XP-L HI two mode drop in, a KD C12 XP=L HI V2 and an Olight R40 Seeker!

I got the Olight R40 Seeker yesterday and I'm very impressed with it. My last flashlight purchase (and only good light I own) was a LumaPower VX SST-50 bought about 6 years ago, the Olight R40 blows it out of the water! USPS tracking say's the Sportac P60 is "out for delivery" so I'm pretty excited about today's mail too. The Noctigon M43 is the one that has me on pins and needles. Unfortunately the Chinese national holiday is going to screw with my Kaidomain and int-outdoor store shipments, but those guys work hard and need holidays too. Hank just sent an email stating it would ship on the 5th. I assume the same for Kaidomain order as well.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

Phosphor: I would like some luck lights. Do you know of the best deal for them?


----------



## more_vampires

> The Noctigon M43 is the one that has me on pins and needles.


Oh yes, I have one. It is made of badassery and rock-and-roll. You will be pleased, I'm sure.


----------



## deadbatteries

Nitecore SRT7, Xtar VP2 charger, 4pcs KeepPower 3400mAh protected 18650, three different whistles from Fox 40, TerraLUX LightStar 80 for the pocket clip.


----------



## RGRAY

Got my two MecArmy ss and ti yesterday to go with my CooYoos.
ss,cu,brush ti, bb ti, blued ti, MacArmy ss and ti.


----------



## ncgrass

Got an elzetta bravo coming plus some batteries. 

Considering an armytek prime a1 warm or something with a higher cri led. Any suggestions?


----------



## RGRAY

Today I finally found a Toby Pra BeadBomb vol.2.
It's blue titanium with green tritium.


----------



## GearHunter

3-5000k 90 cri Nichia 219B bare emitters.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Ok, so here's the deal.

I was going to order some stuff from the Fenix store and they had some special discount if you gave em your email and filled out a profile thing.... so I did, what the heck!
Then I ordered my PD35TAC and some other smaller key chain lights.

A day or two later I get this link to a blow out sale they were having. They had the E20 'shaker' lights listed for $26.95 That's 250 AA lumens for $26.95 ...3 power levels and a nice looking light. So I thought sure, why not and ordered a few of em since they were such a good deal. :rock: Well, I got them tonight but they sent me the 2015 model which is a no shaker / 4 modes and just a tad different design (smaller) body wise. I wonder if they ran out of the 2014 models and had to sub the newer light? .... or maybe they made a mistake, I don't know. Either way it seems like a pretty decent light.... the only thing is the beam is focused really tight, so I guess it's going to be good for pinpointing things rather than laying down a broad beam.

Sooo I have a few more lights coming later this week and then I'm going to do a photo shoot!


----------



## dpadams6

Armytek Barracuda just arrived today. And a fenix tk35ue 2015 edition coming in a couple days.


----------



## bykfixer

Ok, one more alpha and that's it...

Until next year...then it's more malkoffs and a streamlight or 3...or 4...


----------



## CelticCross74

add me to the list of CPFers with a TX25C in the mail mine will be here tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

These finally showed up on Monday. Now I'm waiting on the 18650 battery for the PD35TAC. The E20 is pretty sweet ... it has a more narrow beam than I expected, but should be good to focus on stuff.... very nice quality. The E05 is great for a keychain light ... heavier though than expected, but I like that it is beefy for its size. I haven't tried the E12 out yet. I have a few E01s coming today. Next I'm going to have to try a Surefire, a LED Maglite and maybe something else high end. I like the Nitecores, but they seem like a cheaper build... so not sure just yet.


----------



## WarRaven

Grats Dr!
Fenix has new packaging it looks like, no more orange on package?
My Opus C3100 V2 hit my city today, woo hoo.
Thanks Gearbest!


----------



## markr6

WarRaven said:


> Fenix has new packaging it looks like, no more orange on package?



That's what I was thinking! Then realized it was just a B&W photo


----------



## WarRaven

markr6 said:


> That's what I was thinking! Then realized it was just a B&W photo


Thanks Mark!
I missed that. 
+1


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Yeah, orange for sure!


----------



## WarRaven

Loved the black and white!
It didn't even register to me, oddly as I used to shoot mainly in BW film back in the day of dinosaurs and stuff myself.


----------



## WarRaven

My Opus arrived today.





Let the charge concert begin☺


----------



## Flashy808

WarRaven said:


> My Opus arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the charge concert begin[emoji5]



Nice Setup you got there. Is that just a simple fan compartment with a battery?
Also from your experience, do you recommend fan cooling when charging?


----------



## WarRaven

Hey Flashy, I don't want to go way off topic but,

Yup, just a PC fan running off a 7.2volt rc pack I use to start nitro motors with.. I'm not a battery expert but I firmly believe in cooling while charging. It should help keep resistance down a little bit, also aiding in keeping voltage down which in turn equals less heat.

Works great on my multi cell packs, long life out of cheap cells.
I cool the charger and cells.


----------



## Flashy808

WarRaven said:


> Hey Flashy, I don't want to go way off topic but,
> 
> Yup, just a PC fan running off a 7.2volt rc pack I use to start nitro motors with.. I'm not a battery expert but I firmly believe in cooling while charging. It should help keep resistance down a little bit, also aiding in keeping voltage down which in turn equals less heat.
> 
> Works great on my multi cell packs, long life out of cheap cells.
> I cool the charger and cells.



Oh cool nice. I'll be sure to make one from a PC fan too when cool charging! & yeah I was wondering what the batteries were in the battery pack.


----------



## Tejasandre

Sunwayman v11r


----------



## akhyar

WarRaven said:


> My Opus arrived today.
> 
> ...
> Let the charge concert begin☺



It's a great charger. Just need to get used to the whirring sound of the small fan


----------



## ven

Big thanks to kj2 received the e35 "blast from the past" light 




Pretty much same form factor as the x2(great budget light)




Will see if Callum wants it or may use as a temp front bike light being short. Probably get the bc30r for night riding through woodland...........all in time,need to get out properly yet as either weather or something crops up!! Just trying to push though the cycle to work scheme at work, maybe a "fat bike" then


----------



## markr6

I just purchased a 20x24" sheet of Rosco Roscolux 1/8 Minus Green filter. I plan on using this in my EC4S to warm it up just a bit. I may also try it on some other lights and keep the rest for future uses. 20x24 should last a long time and also let me use filters on larger diameter lights.


----------



## GearHunter

HDS clickie with a Nichia 219C 5000K 80+ cri


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Big thanks to kj2 received the e35 "blast from the past" light


And thanks to you too. 
Was saving and clearing out, to purchase a Surefire P1R-b Peacekeeper, which I just ordered.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> And thanks to you too.
> Was saving and clearing out, to purchase a Surefire P1R-b Peacekeeper, which I just ordered.




Congrats, so i bought the tail cap switch then :laughing:


----------



## markr6

GearHunter said:


> HDS clickie with a Nichia 219C 5000K 80+ cri



Sounds like a perfect light! I can't afford that, but would love to see that emitter in the L11C.


----------



## GearHunter

markr6 said:


> Sounds like a perfect light! I can't afford that, but would love to see that emitter in the L11C.



just having Vinh do an emitter swap. Hopefully the best 55 bucks I've ever spent....


and and when that gets back I'm sending him another to have a 5000k 90+ cri 219b swapped into.


----------



## Ishango

Received my Sunwayman M11R today. Nice light with a very easy interface. It was on sale locally and I had been looking into it earlier this week.


----------



## MAD777

A Sky Lumen SL2 with triple XML HI emitters, designed & built by our very own vinhnguyen54. Can't wait to see this EDC ball of fire!


----------



## bykfixer

Thought I was done for the year, but the money tree sprouted a new branch.


An extra Elzetta Alpha arrived.
Bonus pack with 2 spare batteries and a lanyard ring for $5 less than I paid for my first one (a non bonus pack)





The Z is full.

An Elzetta t-shirt and a buncha parts arrived recently. They threw in stickers and a stack of Elzetta sticky notes. Nice! The top one was a hand signed thank you. 





Parts box is filling up as well.





Parts, parts, and more parts...and a hand signed invoice from Mrs. Malkoff herself.

And finally...any day now my first (of possibly a few) mail order Stream Light. 
A new and improved Scorpion HL. 600/30 lumen hi/lo. 
I'd rather buy the streamlights at cop stores etc.


----------



## uofaengr

GearHunter said:


> just having Vinh do an emitter swap. Hopefully the best 55 bucks I've ever spent....
> 
> 
> and and when that gets back I'm sending him another to have a 5000k 90+ cri 219b swapped into.


How much brighter is the 219c than the 219b? Curious about the advantage of the 219c at 80+ CRI versus 219b at 90+ CRI.


----------



## markr6

*Nitecore MH20W *(probably) in the mail by tomorrow. I was so excited to see GoingGear is stocking them now! As usual, I SOOOO do not need another light. But I really liked everything about this one except the cool white tint...now that the neutral white is available at a few places, I'm in!


----------



## markr6

uofaengr said:


> How much brighter is the 219c than the 219b? Curious about the advantage of the 219c at 80+ CRI versus 219b at 90+ CRI.



100 MILLION DOLLAR question right there. Some reviews online, but those numbers are a bit greek to me. I need to see a side by side in person. Only worth it if my eye can clearly tell a big difference.


----------



## GearHunter

uofaengr said:


> How much brighter is the 219c than the 219b? Curious about the advantage of the 219c at 80+ CRI versus 219b at 90+ CRI.




I wont know until the emitter swaps are done but I really wasn't trying to boost lumens just get a cooler temp without getting harsh light. I really doubt at the current HDS pulls the light will even take advantage of the C's lower vf at least not that my eyes will see but the difference between 4400-4500 and 5000k will make it seem much brighter I believe.


----------



## markr6

GearHunter said:


> I wont know until the emitter swaps are done but I really wasn't trying to boost lumens just get a cooler temp without getting harsh light. I really doubt at the current HDS pulls the light will even take advantage of the C's lower vf at least not that my eyes will see but the difference between 4400-4500 and 5000k will make it seem much brighter I believe.



I had a Noctigon M43 with the 219B. Tint was CRISP WHITE. I liked it a lot more than the other 219A lights I had at 4500K (MX25L3C and L10). Comparing them at low and high levels, the 5000K always had a cleaner look to it. I'm interested to see what the 219C does.


----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


> 100 MILLION DOLLAR question right there. Some reviews online, but those numbers are a bit greek to me. I need to see a side by side in person. Only worth it if my eye can clearly tell a big difference.



AFAIK, the C is going to need a new optimized driver for lows to work correctly due to the new and improved lower Vf.

Not sure a simple swap is optimal.


----------



## magellan

I've got two more Maratac CR123A Rev. 2 copper lights and a 10180 Pi-G1 keychain light coming. In the works but not shipped yet are a copper and a brass Beadbomb Rev. 3 with three trits from Toby Pradel, and a WormVn Rainbow flamed 10440 light from Vinh.


----------



## magellan

WarRaven said:


> My Opus arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the charge concert begin☺



Nice. I use mine several times a week. What's all the other stuff for?


----------



## markr6

Isn't cooling a bad idea since it can "trick" the charger/temp sensor? I thought I read that in an old thread, but maybe that was just for Ni-MH?


----------



## Unforgiven691

I have two of the CooYoo micro lights on their way. I already have a couple and these are destined to be gifts for family members that rarely carry a light.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Nice. I use mine several times a week.




:tsk:

Your not using your lights enough


----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


> Isn't cooling a bad idea since it can "trick" the charger/temp sensor? I thought I read that in an old thread, but maybe that was just for Ni-MH?


Well, some are thermal, some are dv/dt. Some chargers combine techniques and don't tell us about them.

I could see the fans tricking a thermal-only charger, but that's not a very safe charger IMHO.


----------



## WarRaven

Food for thought I guess.
Been cooling charging batteries for years with my RC stuff.
I've NiMH packs that still run hard in RC or driving fans all day, from a good ten years back. 
IR, kind of like to keep it low thermally best I can, in turns keep voltage down. No scientific facts, just my feelings.


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> Well, some are thermal, some are dv/dt. Some chargers combine techniques and don't tell us about them.
> 
> I could see the fans tricking a thermal-only charger, but that's not a very safe charger IMHO.



That makes sense. Keep on cooling WarRaven!


----------



## WarRaven

Fantasy thought of mine is that,
IR is actually like hard crystals inside cell, amperage has to get past them to fill voids. (Capacity)
The higher the IR, the bigger the crystals to get past requiring higher voltage to over come them at any given amp rate.
So, Keep heat the down, which creates more resistance,
and voltage doesn't seem to spike overcoming IR, especially when near full SOC.
OK, shoot holes or lol at me, but I like to think in 3D.
I know some think I'm a nutbar an daft, but I think there is black magic in life, embrace it☺


----------



## more_vampires

Nah, WR. Electronics gear typically hates being hot and likes being "cool enough but not too cold." I see the logic.


----------



## recDNA

I'm sad to report - nothing


----------



## more_vampires

recDNA said:


> I'm sad to report - nothing


Man. That's not good. There's... nothing new that you want... AT ALL? 

Wait, have you bought them all already? Oh, ok. That's fine then.  It's nice to complete a collection for once.


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> :tsk:
> 
> Your not using your lights enough



Ha-ha! And that's only because I have a SkyRC 2500 and a Powerex and I like to alternate.


----------



## Flashy808

more_vampires said:


> Man. That's not good. There's... nothing new that you want... AT ALL?
> 
> Wait, have you bought them all already? Oh, ok. That's fine then.  It's nice to complete a collection for once.



Ahaha heaps of things that I WANT only some that I need. Or was it the other way around??! 

Yeah I really wish I had a complete collection of all the lights. I wonder what it's like to like in GoingGear or something.

Back on Topic: My light from GearBest is still coming soooooo sloowwwww...


----------



## rjking

Flashy808 said:


> ,,,My light from GearBest is still coming soooooo sloowwwww...



You're not alone.


----------



## mcbrat

4 mac's lights still en route.


----------



## Teckn9ne

Ordered 4 new LG MJ1 18650s


----------



## Flashy808

rjking said:


> You're not alone.



Heh yeah seems like there is a huge shipment on order. Been almost a month... [emoji13]


----------



## akhyar

Sinner 18350 Ti Tri-EDC enroute from UAE.
DHL's ETA on Tuesday. 
Can't wait for my 1st custom light.

Plus a couple of Keeppower 18650 3200mAh which are on sale at GB for $10.99/pair.
Should be the batteries to use if I decided to get Nitecore EC4S


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> Sinner 18350 Ti Tri-EDC enroute from UAE.
> DHL's ETA on Tuesday.
> Can't wait for my 1st custom light.
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on Tuesday, the wait will kill me!!! :laughing:
> 
> Look forward to pics please and congrats


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> akhyar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinner 18350 Ti Tri-EDC enroute from UAE.
> DHL's ETA on Tuesday.
> Can't wait for my 1st custom light.
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on Tuesday, the wait will kill me!!! :laughing:
> 
> Look forward to pics please and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.
> Indeed the wait is killing me
Click to expand...


----------



## vtbt

Hmm, birthday week here  Olight S1, Thrunite TN4A in NW, Nitecore MT10, and I already have my hands on the Nitecore EC4s - which is a fabulous light - seriously, the XHP50 it uses puts out a beautiful wide beam, almost without any hotspot, nor does it need one due to the brightness. The direct moonlight is great, but going from 2lm to 80lm isn't so great for walking the dog - wish it went from 2lm to 20 or 40. Overall, though, it's a light worth considering getting. It's almost perfect.


----------



## kj2

Surefire P1R-b. Price was a bit 'too good', so will wait and see.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Surefire P1R-b. Price was a bit 'too good', so will wait and see.




Again look forward to impressions, been on my "want and may buy at some point " list

Like your style with your latest choices of american brands


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Again look forward to impressions, been on my "want and may buy at some point " list
> 
> Like your style with your latest choices of american brands



Yeah, noticed that too. Have nothing against China made, but somehow I lean towards USA atm. 
Should see a few new Olight's tomorrow


----------



## bykfixer

Klarus P1 on the way. The poor man's MD2 hi/lo.


----------



## alx21

I am waiting for the new Olight S1 baton that is probably going to be my new EDC and i finally decided to go rechargeable with all my batteries so i got a Nitecore digi4 charger and a variety of RCR123, AA and AAA eneloops


----------



## ven

Thanks to vinh


----------



## Tejasandre

A v11r from sunwayman. An 18350 from sinner. A v11rVN from vihn.


----------



## wytstang

Thrunite Archer 2aa, Fenix pd35 tac, Eneloop AA, & Panasonic 18650's flat tops.


----------



## RGRAY

Just bought a Sawyer whistle and a Veleno Maze, 7 ice blue tritiums.


----------



## Wolfy1776

2X Olight S1
2X Olight Pens blue
XTAR VC2 Plus Master


----------



## MAD777

Yet another V54 light from vinhnguyen54. Thus time it's a Sky Lumen SL2. 
2450 lumens in the palm of hand. This will be my 5th flashlight from Vinh.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I just ordered a Fenix P25 and a HL50 headlamp. I figure the headlamp would be great for hands free working on something, so getting into new territory here!

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-pd25-led-flashlight-with-free-battery/

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-hl50-led-headlamp/


I found a code that gave me 15% off, so that was kind of cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## wytstang

Thrunite cancelled my order and said they will be out of stock on the Archer 2AA NW (and that type of flashlight) for several months. So I went ahead and picked up the *Fenix LD22 G2 2015 *instead.


----------



## uofaengr

TK61vn and 4 Samsung 25R R5 (green ones) from illumn. Can't wait to have my mind blown! 2nd Vinh light in just over a month.


----------



## ncgrass

My3kidsfather said:


> Expecting a new NiteCore SRT3 in black today. I figure anything under 4" is usable for edc. Recently received a NiteCore D25C titanium and use it at work. Nice lights, will advise as to reliability in the future.



Nice choice. I have one in grey. Love the light and although it's a bit big for summer edc, it's getting colder so I'm pumped to wear it with bulkier clothes. 

I'll keep an eye out for your update! I'd be interested in your opinion


----------



## jonwkng

3 of those spiffy Gen 4 Micro-ATL lights from Curt.


----------



## more_vampires

jonwkng said:


> 3 of those spiffy Gen 4 Micro-ATL lights from Curt.



Lol, Jon. You must have a spare house to contain your collection!  Had my eye on those for a while now.

What option/materials did you take?


----------



## Bigwilly

I have a SL2Cvn, S1vn, and an X60Mvn due to be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait to add the first two to my 30 meter pocket throwers picture compilation. Looks like I'll be up late tomorrow assuming the USPS is on time.


----------



## GearHunter

My HDS 200N ( 170N with a very efficient emitter calibrated by Henry to200lm) is on its way back from Vinh without having the emitter swapped. I chickened out ( or came to my senses) and just couldn't change that rare beautiful light....


----------



## MAD777

Bigwilly said:


> I have a SL2Cvn, S1vn, and an X60Mvn due to be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait to add the first two to my 30 meter pocket throwers picture compilation. Looks like I'll be up late tomorrow assuming the USPS is on time.


I'll bet you don't go to bed at all tomorrow night! Lol


----------



## MAD777

uofaengr said:


> TK61vn and 4 Samsung 25R R5 (green ones) from illumn. Can't wait to have my mind blown! 2nd Vinh light in just over a month.


I'm convinced that Vinh's flashlights are an addiction. I call it a Vinhdiction!


----------



## Glock 22

Streamlight TLR-1 HL Long Gun Kit


----------



## uofaengr

MAD777 said:


> I'm convinced that Vinh's flashlights are an addiction. I call it a Vinhdiction!


Funny how it happened. Thought I'd be satisfied with my M2Xvn as my single thrower, didn't even want a multicell light. Was casually browsing CPF and noticed the K40Lvn and was wowed by the cd rating, the reviews and especially the price. Then I saw the TK61vn and was blown away by the numbers and reviews, but winced at the price a little bit. Couple hours later I'd talked myself into it and was dialing up PayPal LOL. Go big or go home!


----------



## more_vampires

Whatever you do, DONT CLICK the link for TK75vnQ70! Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Bigwilly

Being off work these last few weeks, I swear it seems like the mail was here everyday by 11:00am. Tracking shows my lights are out for delivery and at 1:15pm still not here. Lol. I guess it's just like watching a pot boil or water freeze.


----------



## ven

Bigwilly said:


> Being off work these last few weeks, I swear it seems like the mail was here everyday by 11:00am. Tracking shows my lights are out for delivery and at 1:15pm still not here. Lol. I guess it's just like watching a pot boil or water freeze.




I am off work too, kind of laid up with bird/man/elephant/you name it flu :laughing:

Ok i guess i exaggerate a tad,but i feel wuff wuff wuff to a point i cant even have some Q70 fun


----------



## jonwkng

more_vampires said:


> Lol, Jon. You must have a spare house to contain your collection!  Had my eye on those for a while now.
> What option/materials did you take?



Oh, come on... Those lights aren't that big. 
I went with :-
Aluminum - All neutral
Brass- Mixed
Copper - All warm 



Bigwilly said:


> I have a SL2Cvn, S1vn, and an X60Mvn due to be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait to add the first two to my 30 meter pocket throwers picture compilation. Looks like I'll be up late tomorrow assuming the USPS is on time.



Yup... That X60MVn is just a monster of a light. Have fun! 



MAD777 said:


> I'm convinced that Vinh's flashlights are an addiction. I call it a Vinhdiction!



I call it a good thing. 



ven said:


> I am off work too, kind of laid up with bird/man/elephant/you name it flu :laughing:
> Ok i guess i exaggerate a tad,but i feel wuff wuff wuff to a point i cant even have some Q70 fun



Get well soon, my friend!


----------



## uofaengr

more_vampires said:


> Whatever you do, DONT CLICK the link for TK75vnQ70! Ignorance is bliss!


Lol already did...need the Men in Black guys to come and wipe it from my memory! [emoji4]


----------



## Bigwilly

uofaengr said:


> Lol already did...need the Men in Black guys to come and wipe it from my memory! [emoji4]



Lmao!


----------



## mk2rocco

Just scored this!


----------



## Slumber

Glock 22 said:


> Streamlight TLR-1 HL Long Gun Kit



I'd love to hear your thoughts on it compared to the X300U when you get it. After giving up on getting an X300U, I picked up a TLR-1HL and I really like it. However, I'm a Surefire guy at heart. I may still pick up an X300U, especially now that it got upgraded to 600 lumens and a different mounting system.


----------



## akhyar

Ordered the EC4S using the discount code frm Banggood but they are not in stock yet, so not sure when they will be shipped out.
Also ordered the bare BLF A6, whch most probably will take longer to arrive because they are out of stock again


----------



## rjking

The "THING" by the_guy_with_no_name. :candle:


----------



## kj2

Just emailed to place an order for an Elzetta Bravo.


----------



## Mike81

Olight M3XS-UT Javalot should be here any day now... Can't wait!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

The instant my paycheck arrives...I'm snagging a Elzetta Charlie.

Can't wait.


----------



## ven

Mike81 said:


> Olight M3XS-UT Javalot should be here any day now... Can't wait!



Neither can I !!!! There will be light at the end of that tunnel!


----------



## aleksfoxtrot

Surefire millennium remote pressure switch. My other one finally gave up the ghost after about 4 years of hard use.


----------



## RGRAY

Oct. 5, i bought the blue Toby Pra BeadBomb vol.2.



Today I saw that the gold bead (with green tritium next to mine) was still available.



I thought I might buy it and trade it for a copper one.
I want to collect the Toby Pra GlowWorms and BeadBombs in copper and I have the GlowWorm vol.1 in copper and have ordered the BeadBomb vol.3 in copper.
When I email to buy the gold bead, He emails me back THAT HE HAS A COPPER ONE WITH GRREN TRITIUM TOO.







So I bought both.


----------



## akhyar

akhyar said:


> Ordered the EC4S using the discount code frm Banggood but they are not in stock yet, so not sure when they will be shipped out.
> Also ordered the bare BLF A6, whch most probably will take longer to arrive because they are out of stock again



EC4S from Banggood is already in the post


----------



## Wolfy1776

I ordered a LD11 G2 today. 

I couldn't pass it up. Free 14500 battery plus $10 off on orders over $50 for first time buyers. The light was $49.95 so I ordered a 2nd battery to put me over $50. 

So total cost for LD11 + 2X14500 batteries = $46.90. Plus free shipping.
It's like getting both batteries free.
Www.fenix-store.com if you're interested.


----------



## kj2

Just received two AW 16340s. And have ordered two more


----------



## akhyar

kj2 said:


> Just received two AW 16340s. And have ordered two more



They are good batteries.
Been using a pair since 2011 and I still prefer them over newer competitors


----------



## RGRAY

I have incoming:
1. DQG Hobi brass with brass and ti battery cases
2. Toby Pra gold and copper BeadBomb vol.2s with green tritiums
3. 14 tritium vials (11 green 3 ice blue)
4. Spalinger copper lantern with green tritium


----------



## kj2

akhyar said:


> They are good batteries.
> Been using a pair since 2011 and I still prefer them over newer competitors



Used ET before, but the one I've, sits tightly in my HDS. And ordered an Elzetta Bravo, so needed at least two more.


----------



## GearHunter

Just this.....!


----------



## ven

Just............WOW


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> Just............WOW




Lol it's pretty sweet isn't it?! Thinking its a good trade for both parties. I just hope that raw alum is easy to keep in that shape because I carry/use all my lights....but it almost looks too nice to carry....which is why the the trade was made because TheJlew85 thought so as well!


----------



## ven

I like the naked look tbh, no doubt it will show signs of corrosion but its very small on alloy............if anything it will add a little personality over time imo. No doubt dings will show up easier, but wont be as obvious as ano chips!!!

Very cool light


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> I like the naked look tbh, no doubt it will show signs of corrosion but its very small on alloy............if anything it will add a little personality over time imo. No doubt dings will show up easier, but wont be as obvious as ano chips!!!
> 
> Very cool light



thank you my friend.


----------



## GearHunter

I guess it's go big or go home week....add an HDS 325 clickie to the things I'm expecting the postman to bring me!


----------



## Gary2010

In the last two weeks, I have received a Nitecore M10A, Olight M23 Javelot, Olight M3xs Javelot, Thrunite TN15, and am still waiting on a 
Thrunite TN35, Olight M2sx Javelot and a SRK 3x LED light. I seem to add to my collection every year at this time....


----------



## kj2

Just received my SF Peacekeeper. Ordered it on eBay, and was shipped via their Global Shipping Program. Have read so much bad stuff about it, that I was really nervous how it would arrive. Luckily, it arrived in good condition


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Just received my SF Peacekeeper. Ordered it on eBay, and was shipped via their Global Shipping Program. Have read so much bad stuff about it, that I was really nervous how it would arrive. Luckily, it arrived in good condition




Pics or not true.........all lies i say 

Congrats !!!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Pics or not true.........all lies i say [emoji14]
> 
> Congrats !!!







Here you go. One crappy phone pic


----------



## nrodondi

I got a couple sunwaymans on the way. An M11r ti dream and one of the ti thrones on order. Love the tritium accents.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Here you go. One crappy phone pic





Nothing wrong with crappy phone pics :laughing:
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Just ordered a Thrunite TN36UTvn with triple XHP70'S modded by vinhnguyen54. Over 10,000 lumens!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Just ordered a Thrunite TN36UTvn with triple XHP70'S modded by vinhnguyen54. Over 10,000 lumens!



 i love my MKR version with a meager 8300lm


----------



## GearHunter

Ok so I really don't like to brag or show off but.....






My friend and great CPF member Nicrod was kind enough to allow me to put part of his great collection into mine!!! I'm sure you all already know what a great guy Nick is but I'll not let that stop me from saying it! 
Thank you Nick, you rock and this will go on the light that is always in my pocket!


----------



## ven

tk75 extension kit as 4 cells 2s2p+14k lm is just..........inadequate at best :laughing: and 4 more 30Q cells off a friend Norb. So i will use 8x30Q at 3000mah..........may see 1/2hr run time


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Does it count if they actually arrived today? I'm very excited to get my Manker Timeback and my pass around lights, the PK Design Lab PK Warrior I & PK Warrior II:

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/61AB1A1D-53FA-4959-AEA3-1884DB5D4845.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/DB603BEA-7077-494C-A09B-EF98FECD9B19.jpg


----------



## more_vampires

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Does it count if they actually arrived today? I'm very excited to get my Manker Timeback and my pass around lights, the PK Design Lab PK Warrior I & PK Warrior II:
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/61AB1A1D-53FA-4959-AEA3-1884DB5D4845.jpg
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/DB603BEA-7077-494C-A09B-EF98FECD9B19.jpg



Heh, a pair of Klingon Flashlights.  Cool.


----------



## ven

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Does it count if they actually arrived today? I'm very excited to get my Manker Timeback and my pass around lights, the PK Design Lab PK Warrior I & PK Warrior II:
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/61AB1A1D-53FA-4959-AEA3-1884DB5D4845.jpg
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/DB603BEA-7077-494C-A09B-EF98FECD9B19.jpg




Very cool, only counts if you post the pics properly


----------



## Tac Gunner

garyhasty said:


> In the last two weeks, I have received a Nitecore M10A, Olight M23 Javelot, Olight M3xs Javelot, Thrunite TN15, and am still waiting on a Thrunite TN35, Olight M2sx Javelot and a SRK 3x LED light. I seem to add to my collection every year at this time....



Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you're collection must grow fast at that rate!

Finally sold my Eagletac SX25L2T so I ordered a Fenix HL35 last night along with a diffuser for my 2xAA lights and an edc bag for my dad's Christmas present. Really looking forward to having a headlamp with regulated runtimes vs the Coast I have now.


----------



## bykfixer

A surprise MD2 hi/lo on the way to my buddy once Mr. Malkoff puts it in the mail. 

Shhhh. Don't tell him.


----------



## MrJino

Ordered a toolvn? Suppose to be one of the strongest 10440 lights made.


----------



## MAD777

MrJino said:


> Ordered a toolvn? Suppose to be one of the strongest 10440 lights made.


You're going to be shocked at the brightness of that light!


----------



## RGRAY

MrJino said:


> Ordered a toolvn? Suppose to be one of the strongest 10440 lights made.


It was between that and the LUMINTOP TOOL COPPER Cicky.
So it was between the clicky and the lumens.
The copper AAA clicky won out.


----------



## RGRAY

MrJino said:


> Ordered a toolvn? Suppose to be one of the strongest 10440 lights made.


It was between that and the LUMINTOP TOOL copper clicky.
The copper and clicky won out.
Now the wait.


----------



## MrJino

Would love the copper version.
Already have a copper light, so maybe next time I'll get a copper one.


----------



## silverspurr

Pre-ordered one of each two days ago.
Limited Ed. S1 titanium 550 lumen - bead blasted and polished.
ETA: early to mid Nov.


----------



## markr6

BLF A6 just shipped. Olight S30 Grey Ti should be shipping soon.


----------



## akhyar

markr6 said:


> BLF A6 just shipped. Olight S30 Grey Ti should be shipping soon.



I have bare BLF A6 in the mail, and Nitecore EC4S, both from Banggood.
Plus Maratac Copper CR123 from Massdrop, which I hope will be shipped soon


----------



## MAD777

MAD777 said:


> Just ordered a Thrunite TN36UTvn with triple XHP70'S modded by vinhnguyen54. Over 10,000 lumens!


Final design has been tweaked. 
Make that 11,700 lumens!  :twothumbs


----------



## Tejasandre

Just ordered my first mcgizmo


----------



## Treeguy

Still haven't decided which AA light is next on the list, so I just ordered a set of Eneloop Pro AAs with the charger. 

I already have some ordinary Eneloops with the charger, but the difference in price between the Eneloop Pros alone or with the charger is about $8, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## bykfixer

Nothing.
Was giving some Olights some thought. 

But decided...nah.


----------



## more_vampires

WHEN THE KIND MAKERS WILL GET AROUND TO IT:

I **will** have incoming the following.

Zebralight SC600 Mark III
Noctigon M43vn Sand Goldilocks DriverVNX2 current boost

The problem? I heard about this on CPF before it's available. 

Good news? It proves that I was there, that I heard of them first! :santa:


----------



## bykfixer

Well it seems I do have a light coming...

Right now it's in the possesion of a post office on the west coast labeled as a suspisious package. 
It 's an order from August that I probably just wrote off as not coming...I dunno

Now just to wait it out as I have no idea which one it was...a few never showed.
Flakey sellers and all....


----------



## 2000xlt

Olight sr mini intimidator, my first multi LED light with nitecore d4 charger and 3 olight 18650 3400 mah cells, also 2 x Olight S1.

SR Mini is coming later today!!!


----------



## 2000xlt

Olight sr mini intimidator, my first multi LED light with nitecore d4 charger and 3 olight 18650 3400 mah cells, also 2 x Olight S1.

SR Mini is coming later today!!!


----------



## wopr67

Malkoff MD2. My first 'real' flashlight. Bought it last night. Anybody know how quickly he ships?


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I found a Fenix E05 stainless for $23 on Amazon and a Titanium E05 for $35 .... that's the best price I've ever seen on them.... and that's shipped. They are great keychain lights that look great too! I'm slowly going broke. I also have $100 worth of eneloop AA and AAA batteries, some lithums, a few Pansonic 18650s and CR123A on the way too. I think I'll be good for a while :sweat:













:rock:


----------



## bykfixer

wopr67 said:


> Malkoff MD2. My first 'real' flashlight. Bought it last night. Anybody know how quickly he ships?



2-3 day priority mail.
If you order on say Wed...they usually send it out Thu...then by the following Monday.
I suppose that depends on where you live. 

Watch your emails for shipped then tracking data to see the progress. I ordered one last Friday for a friend and he got it Wednesday.

I've found Edison Bright to be a good seller Dr. Tweed.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

My new Elzetta Charlie (with the 900 lumen AVS head) just shipped.

(I ordered it direct from elzetta.com).


----------



## GearHunter

New HDS 325 clickie. Had to return the last one as it didn't come close to sellers listed discription. Bought this one from a dealer and at a great price. Gotta love the exchange rate between sgd and usd!!! Also a different box from HDS with a flood reflector that I bought with the 46 bucks I saved in the light!!!


----------



## ven

Todays mail


----------



## kj2

Just in!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

He's fast. And, the MD2 is great!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Six different Quarks. Oops, Gotta run! Here comes the wife. Feet don't fail me now. 

~ Chance on the run.


----------



## ven

Very nice kj2

@Chance,:laughing: Fantastic deal there, i am sure your feet may fail with the weight of 6


----------



## boafish

ti hanko twisted trident g2!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> Just in!



Nice! The colour temp of my Charlie is the favourite of all my lights so far!


----------



## bykfixer

^^ 2 for $21 shipped




^^ TL-2 incan shock proof. 
New in package $41 (after discount) shipped


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Crap! I did it again .... 

I need to quit coming to this forum, I'm going broke! 

ok, soo these were too good a deal to pass up. I got this Sunwayman C20C Tomahawk for a measly $30 shipped. Here are some pics I stole of it, but first the specs:

*Features*
CREE XM-L2 LED, with a lifetime of up to 50,000 hours;
Soft-contact Side Switch:
One Turbo mode, three modes constant output, hidden Strobe and SOS (below are output and runtime details by using one 2600mAh 18650 battery)
Turbo Mode: 620 Lumens (for safety’s sake, after 5 minutes’ turbo mode, the light will go to High mode automatically to avoid over-heat)
Three constant output modes: 410 Lumens (3hrs) – 130 Lumens (10hrs) - 20 Lumens (50hrs)
Strobe: 620 Lumens
Constant current circuit, constant output

*Specifications:*
LED: Cree XM-L2
Modes: 410 / 130 / 20 lumens
Runtime: 3h / 10h / 50h
Beam Distance: 154m
Water Resistance: IPX-8 2m
Drop Resistance: 2m
Battery Type: 1 x 18650 / 2 x CR123A


*Dimensions:*
Dimensions: 105mm (length) x 25mm (head diameter) x 24mm (tail diameter)
Weight: 57g (Excluding battery)

*Accessories: *
Clip, lanyard, holster, O-ring


Strobe and SOS hidden modes






















Great deal I'm thinking for $30 :naughty:
In a way, I'm breaking out of my Fenix shell .... this will be something new for me.

It's funny, I wasn't even considering this but trying to find something to crank the price high enough to get free shipping. This is what I was originally searching for, and I bought (2) at $40 a pop....






.... so the specs on that one is:

*FEATURES*

All-titanium construction
Waterproof (IPX8)
User replaceable glass lens
Turbo boost technology
Battery reverse polarity protection
User removable pocket clip
Tail stand
*SPECS*

LED: XM-L2 U2
Modes: 0.5 / 9 / 85 / 141 lumens
Runtime: 150h / 20h / 2.5h / 1.3h
Battery Type: AA / 14500
*Dimensions:*
Length: 3.4 inches
Body diameter: 0.65 inches
Head diameter: 0.7 inches
Weight: 0.85 ounces (without batteries) 
*Operation*
(Basic) Press on the switch button until it clicks to switch on. Press the switch again for off. Access output groups 1 & 2 by tighten or loosen the head. Slightly press the switch to switch between different outputs.

(Advance)
1) Moonlight output - dim or increase the entire output range of the group 1 output. Toggle this setting starting with head loosens, turn on the light, and then repeat tight and loose for three times.


Whoo Hooo ! I think I'm done for a while now.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

bykfixer said:


> ^^ 2 for $21 shipped
> 
> 
> ^^ TL-2 incan shock proof.
> New in package $41 (after discount) shipped




Oh, I love that cap!!!! :rock:


----------



## rjking

Surefire 6P


----------



## bykfixer

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Oh, I love that cap!!!! :rock:



On clearance at streamlight gear.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

USPS says it's out for delivery right now; the latest DQG Tiny 18650 4th edition. Ordered a black one in neutral white. I plan to retire my 3yr old Jetbeam RRTO-XML and move up to the 18650 EDC platform! PS. I plan to use either an AW IMR 18650 or Samsung INR 18650 in it. I want to keep it as short as possible...


----------



## EC_Snooker

My 2nd light (modern day technology type) will arrive Wednesday according to USPS. It is an Olight S20R. My first light, which arrived DOA (Nitecore MH20) late last week will be replaced and delivered also on Wednesday. Can't wait for Wednesday! I have a sneaky suspicion I'm going to regret having found all this useful info (thanks CPF!!!) on the modern world of illumination (bank account will suffer).


----------



## bykfixer

bykfixer said:


> Well it seems I do have a light coming...Right now it's in the possesion of a post office on the west coast labeled as a suspisious package.
> It 's an order from August that I probably just wrote off as not coming...I dunno
> 
> Now just to wait it out as I have no idea which one it was...a few never showed.
> Flakey sellers and all....



Turns out somebody was stealing lights from their boss and selling them at Amazon. 

I had ordered lights from company a, which was found out and closed so lights were being sent from company b instead. So the lights I'd not recieved had indeed been sent by company b...but they got confiscated. 
Rumor has it the thief now uses company c. Also rumored the seller has been shut down and is in jail awaiting trial(s). 
Imbezzling and selling products they are not authorized to sell. 
WOW!


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

Olight S10 R ll should be here in about a week. It's my first olight, so I'm hoping that I enjoy it. Seems like the on/off-function switch will be different than any other light I have so far. 

Any of y'all have an olight? How do you like it?


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

EC_Snooker said:


> My 2nd light (modern day technology type) will arrive Wednesday according to USPS. It is an Olight S20R. My first light, which arrived DOA (Nitecore MH20) late last week will be replaced and delivered also on Wednesday. Can't wait for Wednesday! I have a sneaky suspicion I'm going to regret having found all this useful info (thanks CPF!!!) on the modern world of illumination (bank account will suffer).



"My name is Jeremy and I'm addicted to flashlights and rechargeable batteries". 

LOL. OH, man. I just ordered another one tonight, too.


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notifications received for:-

Tain Ottavino Ti & Damascus V3 AAA
Oveready Custom Triple Copper E2e
Brass & Copper Lamplighters


----------



## UnderPar

KeepPower 3200 & 3500 mAh batteries, Olight S30 and Nitecore P12


----------



## Taz80

No lights coming in the mail, but I had the day off today and was going to run down to Battery Junction to pick up an S1. Wouldn't you know their out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

The USPS is my friend! Today they brought me a:

Sunwayman C20C (my instant new favorite light
Sunwayman C10R
Sunwayman F20C

hey, they were on sale, ok? 

oh, and a Eagtac D25A L2 titanium clicky

I think I'm in love with Sunwayman, my new fav flashlight. Although the Eagtac isn't exactly shabby either.


----------



## kj75

A new Eagtac came in: :twothumbs


----------



## softsorter

Solarforce LP2 Host and drop in 5 way in the post


----------



## gyzmo2002

Nitecore P12GT from AliExpress.


----------



## Clm65

I, too, have a problem. I joined this forum last month, and now I have an Olight S10RII, Olight S1 titanium, Nitecore EC4S, and Nitecore HC30 on the way. Also a Xtar VC4 charger. What the heck did I get myself into?!!!


----------



## 1LL1

Clm65 said:


> I, too, have a problem. I joined this forum last month, and now I have an Olight S10RII, Olight S1 titanium, Nitecore EC4S, and Nitecore HC30 on the way. Also a Xtar VC4 charger. What the heck did I get myself into?!!!



Same here, when I first lurk CPF in the past, started out with them xenon for my Maglite, the Fenix, Innova, Led Lenser, etc(mostly cheapies except for the PD10 & TK22). Went on a hiatus, came back to CPF, also found out about BLF, now I I have a D4 charger and a bunch of 18650 coming, a EC4S, EA41, EC4, BLFA6, ConvoyC8, Convoy S2+, all within the last 30 days :laughing:, pretty soon I'm gonna be sleeping on the couch.....or the dog house, with all my lights...


----------



## Clm65

1LL1 said:


> ?..pretty soon I'm gonna be sleeping on the couch.....or the dog house, with all my lights...



Well, at least you won't be in the dark!


----------



## Blue_Ridge

Malkoff MDC XP-L. According to the tracking info, it'll be here Monday.


----------



## bykfixer

A recent arrival of a Streamlight TL 2 shock proof incan ignited a thirst for the TL 2 LED, and a TerraLUX upgrade kit for the incan light. 

So both will be on the way monday or so.

Edit: 
Later same day I discovered there were 2 versions of the TL 2 incan. I found a non shook proof model at a great price...so wuttheheck...throw it in the cart too.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

kj75 said:


> A new Eagtac came in: :twothumbs




Wow, that's beautiful!!! I may have to check that out! 


I have two more Sunwayman C20C and an Eagtac P20C2 MKII coming.... for backups or maybe for gifts, not sure yet.


----------



## stephenk

I have a CooYoo Quantum SS in the post. Though as it's coming from GearBest, it could be in the post for a long time!


----------



## Bowman1

I have the Fenix PD35 Tactical edition coming in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## etc

Gerber Infinity Ultra. I know, it's ridiculous. A blast from the past, the year 2003.


----------



## more_vampires

etc said:


> Gerber Infinity Ultra. I know, it's ridiculous. A blast from the past, the year 2003.


I've been considering getting a couple of Arc lights since they're still available.


----------



## Poppy

stephenk said:


> I have a CooYoo Quantum SS in the post. Though as it's coming from GearBest, it could be in the post for a long time!


I'm sure you'll like it when you get it.
I like mine, it replaced my DQG AAA stainless on my key chain.


----------



## jhe888

Eagletac G25C2 Mk2, Neutral white.


----------



## wedlpine

Olight S1 Polished Ti
Convoy S2+ red
Convoy S2+ blue
Courui D01
Nitecore HC30
Shadow JM35 - MT-G2
Shadow JM35 - XHP-50
Keeppower 18350 x5
BLF 348 - Engraved x2
BLF 348 - Not engraved x4


----------



## MAD777

wedlpine said:


> Olight S1 Polished Ti
> Convoy S2+ red
> Convoy S2+ blue
> Courui D01
> Nitecore HC30
> Shadow JM35 - MT-G2
> Shadow JM35 - XHP-50
> Keeppower 18350 x5
> BLF 348 - Engraved x2
> BLF 348 - Not engraved x4


Wow! That order is going to fill an entire UPS truck. The driver will have to make only 1 stop that day! Lol


----------



## RGRAY

6 Olight aluminum S1s (3 cars, 2 friends and mother-in-law )
1 Olight S1 polished Titanium (me )


----------



## MAD777

A Nitecore EC4S is on the way to me. Picked it on the group buy. First stock light for me in several years.


----------



## uofaengr

BLF A6 non-anodized somewhere between China and the US right now...


----------



## gwhiz

Olight S15. Seems like a nice AA light for $18!


----------



## Xiphex

My Opus BT-C3100 V2.2 Charger came in the mail today, after waiting 32 days! Hallelujah! 

Gear Best Shipping - Is their shipping usually one month?


----------



## ven

You got it quick then :laughing:

Well my experience is slooooow as can take a week to ship!! Then 3 weeks+ for delivery......I simply just order items I am not in a rush for.

Congrats on a great charger


----------



## MAD777

Gearbest -- at least a month.


----------



## UnderPar

Got Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries coming my way...


----------



## Teknut

I have a Blue Convoy S2+ with triple Nichia 219c incoming. It should be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait! Now just need to figure out how to put a glow sticker thing inside the light.


----------



## kj2

HDS Executive HiCRI 200


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I got some stuff from DX deals and well .... two lights were supposed to be stainless, but they're not.... it should be no surprise but I was hopeful. The clicky barely works on one of them, but the other is ok. 

Then this other UltraFire thing that was supposed to have 8 modes probably has them but they are all random and I've only gotten 4 of them so far.  The other four are lost. Oh, and the lens looks like it's half sand blasted and there is some loose dirt inside rattling around.  Other than that, everything is peachy.

I contacted them about the random modes, foggy lens and dirt and they offered $5 back.

Thank you, that's what showed up in my mailbox. Oh, and shipping only took 6 weeks!


----------



## more_vampires

Wow, man, sorry to hear that DT. I've had to do some work on "new in box" DX lights before as well.

Can't beat the price, guess it's like the old saying... you get what you pay for.


----------



## markr6

Major bummer Dr. T! I got burned on a Olight S30 that was supposed to be Titanium Grey (very nice finish BTW). Instead I got the matte finish which I do not like. I also do not like bait-and-switch tactics to unload old stock.

Oh well, I have a pretty hot ebay listing right now with many watchers, so I'll unload it and probably give some of the profit to HKJs battery fund.


----------



## mattodio

Doubling my collection this month. Have an Olight s30 on the way and s15 order is processing from gearbest. Prices were too good to pass up so patiently waiting. A blue convoy s2+ t6-4c, 18350 tube, pocket clip and some batts are on the way from banggood. I also pre-ordered the foursevens Knight, a lot of controversy over the mode spacing but still excited for the little thing to come in.


----------



## Jash

About 25 of those 99 cent Titanium Innovations lights from Batteryjunction. Also some 3xAA series adapters to free up a pair of 18650's in my Malkoff 2D mag. Got some cells coming too. Much cheaper to buy from USA and pay shipping than to buy here in Australia. About 1/4 the cost even after taking into account the currency conversion.


----------



## fastbandit

Hello, 

I have batteries and a charger coming I ordered my M43 and it did not come with Batteries when I looked the the order form later on that day, it showed at the botton to put a check to order them. I am now waiting to get those so I can play with the new m43.


Fastbandit


----------



## kj2

SF Ti clip for my Elzetta Alpha, from Darksucks.


----------



## HaileStorm

Ordered a bunch of various sized eneloops. Planning to convert my home into a disposable battery-free home 👌


----------



## akhyar

My Maratac Copper CR123 ordered from Massdrop second drop is with DHL already, having left USA and somewhere out there


----------



## sandalian

I'm awaiting for Lumintop Tool AAA as well as another cheap flashlight with Nichia 219B LED.


----------



## torchsarecool

Eagtac t25c clicky cool white xp-g2 just for a little cr123 light with holster for edc.


----------



## strikers

Opus C3100 V2.2 from gearbest. and now the wait begins....


----------



## greengold

I am awaiting some new trits for my SF. Lights without batteries, can it just get any better?


----------



## adrock25

Ordered a Stylus Pro and then a BLF A6 after reading up on it. Jeez I need to stop reading the forums. lol


----------



## Clm65

3 weeks so far waiting for a S10RII, EC4S, MH30, and S1 Ti from Gearbest...needing a quicker fix...so now I have a Fenix UC35 on the way. Hopefully something will show up soon!


----------



## MAD777

Ten batteries, AWT IMR18650 3000mAh 40A.

And another modded light by vinhnguyen54. The 6 emitter Eagletac MX25L3Cvn.


----------



## RGRAY

I have 2 Velenos coming.
A DD #0422






*AND THIS ONE!* 



*Helix Zi with green and ice blue tritium, flood optics and Nichia 219B emitter.*


----------



## ven

Very nice!


----------



## GötterDamnerung

I'm waiting on an Olight S1, bead blasted Ti. It's been in transit for almost a week now – can't say I enjoy international shipping.


----------



## GötterDamnerung

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Xiphex

I hope nothing ROTF


----------



## kj2

Klarus TL1 bicycle rear light.


----------



## YAK-28

nitecore ea45s and a couple nebo larry lights.


----------



## johnmoss

Traded for an Olight S30R II, that will be here today. Already received my Xtar XP4 from Amazon. Also have four Orbtronic 3400 18650s inbound. Also picked up a LNIB Ti AAA Maratac that should be here Wednesday. I'd say I've started ok. 

Last thing is a Nitecore TM06 from Massdrop, but that won't ship until sometime in December.


----------



## uofaengr

A single Samsung 30Q.


----------



## Creekster

3 used lights...

1 Fenix E35
1 4seven Mini ML-X
1 4seven Mini ML-X Titanium

This wednesday!


----------



## kj2

HDS Executive HiCRI came in today. Can't open and use it yet, as it's my Christmas gift. Will be a tough month waiting.


----------



## torchsarecool

Rose gold copper olight s1 baton. First time ordering from Hong Kong so fingers crossed it arrives OK because I really love the look of the high shine copper model


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

I have an Armytek Predator Pro v3 XP-L High Intensity flashlight coming this week. It will be my first Armytek and first light with this type of High Intensity LED.


----------



## facepalm69

» Nitecore MH20
» Convoy C8 (1067lm)
» Nitecore Intellicharger i4
» 2x Protected Panasonic 18650 3400mAh

Too bad I live in Germany and have most ordered over seas. Will take up to 25 days to arrive..
Only the charger will come in a few days (from the Netherlands).

Greets
Pascal


----------



## Dimethyl

1x18650:
Olight S2 Baton

Keychain:
CooYoo Quantum (Stainless)
Nitecore Tube


----------



## Dimo

I have a Fenix E20 coming tomorrow.


----------



## RGRAY




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Flashlight-related: 12 Battery Station CR123A batteries.

Non-flashlight related: a 128GB Corsair Survivor Stealth that I picked up on Amazon.com for $50 on sale.


----------



## ven

Decided on an L2T stainless host for my CQvn........might even fit the cryos head to it when it arrives, as its just in my works tool box doing nothing!


----------



## bykfixer

Pretty sure I have something on the way.

But brain is on low from all the turkey and pie.


----------



## bigburly912

I am awaiting a reylight copper tool (groupbuy going on, get in on it!) And I have a TN32UTVn on the way, can't wait for that one! My birthday present to myself, oh and batteries... always batteries.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

I have a Fenix TK16 coming as a stocking stuffer for my wife. She is the flashlight junkie in the house.

bob


----------



## planet

I am waiting for
Nitecore TM06S
Olight S30 Baton
Thrunite TN4A


----------



## RWT1405

Increasing my Malkoff stock with (2) M91B's and (3) M61N LLLL's, along with some odds and ends.


----------



## Kicker18

(1) Fenix pd35 
(3) thrunite tn12

I'm excited to get these bad boys!


----------



## Raggasonic

I currently have incoming : 
- SF U2 from Bigbluefish
- D36 drop-in from Nailbender
- SF M3 body I sent to have it bored


----------



## JohnnyBravo

1. DQG Tiny 18650 4th edition pocket clip. The light was sent out to me sans the clip.
2. Nitecore EC4SW that I just bought/pre-ordered from a US seller.
3. 4 Orbtronic 18650 3500maH flat tops.


----------



## napeequa55

Elzetta Bravo with flood lense and tape switch for my AR15 weapon light.

Got a screaming deal on Amazon.


----------



## RGRAY

1. *Hydrogen-3* Stair and 2 Synodeyths beads









2. *Veleno Helix Zi *Japanese version (1 green tritium)



3. *Cogent* Hangkey



4.* Olight* *S1* raw copper



5. *Lumintop* AAA copper ReyLights Custom



6. * Olight S1* diffusers red and White (4 sets)



7. *Olight* *S1* sheaths (5) 



8. *Toby Pra* Vol.3 2 beads


----------



## RGRAY

Ok, I just found this Hinderer Alpha SS bead for my stainless steel Maratac AAA.



And the *NEW* Mathew Martin mini clicky C375CU Copper pen for my copper collection.


----------



## MCX

I have one of the new Skyrc MC3000 chargers pre-ordered. Really looking forward to playing with the android app and pc software tools.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Ok, you know how these things are like a really bad crack habit ! 

I have these coming:

(3) Fenix E05 in black .... $14 each
(1) Fenix E05 Stainless .... $24
(1) Fenix E15 2016 edition ... $24
(2) Sunwayman C15A .... $33
(1) Sunwayman C10R .... $25
(2) Olight S30 Baton .... $25 (I think they screwed up on the price because they were marked as $33 each) :green:

Almost bought a Olight titanium S15 titanium for $54 including the extra piece to run 2 AAs.... but it's only a measly 280 lumens and I was spending too much already.

Plus I have a bunch of batteries and stuff like that coming. There were some good deals over the weekend, that's for sure.


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> HDS Executive HiCRI came in today. Can't open and use it yet, as it's my Christmas gift. Will be a tough month waiting.



I think you've still enough to play with  But worth waiting for..


----------



## torchsarecool

I just received my s1 rose gold. So just ordered the raw copper version as well.


----------



## Tre_Asay

You guys need help 
2 pack of 2 panasonic 18650 protected cells
2 Thrunite Archer 2C V2
2 Nightcore D2 universal chargers
They should arrive in the next two weeks


----------



## markr6

Nitecore EC4SW for some MT-G2 neutral goodness 
Zebralight SC600 III
Zebralight SC600w III

All are probably about 1 week from being shipped. Maybe longer...


----------



## akhyar

markr6 said:


> Nitecore EC4SW for some MT-G2 neutral goodness
> Zebralight SC600 III
> Zebralight SC600w III
> 
> All are probably about 1 week from being shipped. Maybe longer...



Waiting for your impressions/quick reviews for all the 3 lights mate


----------



## nimdabew

Zebralight 302W headlight. Because flashlight.


----------



## Swordforthelord

A FourSevens Maelstrom MMX-360.
I've thought for a while it would be a logical upgrade to my Quark 123x2 Turbo (much brighter, will take an 18650) and their Cyber Monday sale convinced me. 40% off! (The sale actually lasts until 11:59 Wednesday night.)
The interface also seems like it lends itself to on the fly programming far better than the original tactical.


----------



## cmd

Zebralight SC5w incoming... 

I was debating between an Olight S1, an Eagletac with a Nichia emitter, and this. I already have a great CR123 on my keychain (a special run neutral white FourSevens Mini) that is still going strong after many years of use and abuse so that pretty much rules out the S1. The mini makes the S1 seem gigantic and they both run at ~300lm after the first 30 seconds on high. Then with the Eagletac, well the UI just seems meh.

So, having lots of Enloops around the house, the SC5w became the logical choice - very bright, better run times, great UI, and Enloops.


----------



## markr6

cmd said:


> Zebralight SC5w incoming...



It a good one! Built like a tank.


----------



## BGater

Mailman just dropped off my Fenix PD35 Tac . Got it at BatteryJunction on an early black friday sale for $54. Score !About to order a Thrunite TN4A HI , soon as I get confirmation on the reflector type. Christmas to myself. I think my wife ordered me a Fenix TK75 4k for xmas , on a black friday sale. She probably had it shipped somewhere else though. I tend to be kinda nosey with packages in the mail.


----------



## radiopej

3x Thrunite TN12s from a few years ago. Got then pretty cheap on eBay for a few people. 

Also waiting on some Fenix lights we won


----------



## Beamhead

Property tax bill
Home owners insurance bill
Flood insurance bill






and a TCR20.


----------



## tops2

Just picked up Rayus C01 on clearance and love it.

Waiting for a Armytek Partner A2 v2 and a Nitecore D4 charger to come in.

Debating on getting an 8 pack Eneloop Pro..but feels like I spent so much the past few weeks!


----------



## Tepeka

Waiting on an Olight S1 with rechargeable bundle. Looking forward to seeing how small it is IRL.


----------



## neil.corrigan12

A P-Rocket 530Lu. from Shiningbeam: 'Looks fantastic on paper. The 2.8A. version looked a little scary; so opted for the non-toasting 1.4A model which has a much better run-time and runs much cooler.

We have the best * Plumbing Services in Adelaide *


----------



## RGRAY

*Modamag Drake and Draco. *


----------



## ven

Stunning little beauties


----------



## nimdabew

FFS, my new neutral white headlamp is stuck in nowhere land. Ups said they delivered it, but no package.


----------



## ncgrass

RWT1405 said:


> Increasing my Malkoff stock with (2) M91B's and (3) M61N LLLL's, along with some odds and ends.



Woah, hold up. Where did you find those nllll malkoff dropins??? That's something I've been looking for. Can you tell me the output, tint and runtime at all? Enjoy!!


----------



## puravida

About to join the Massdrop Nitecore TM16 drop. Seems like $150 is a pretty decent price for the performance. I remember paying quite a bit more for my TM11 when it first came out and the TM16 should be a nice upgrade in lumens and more importantly throw.


----------



## RedLED

ncgrass said:


> Woah, hold up. Where did you find those nllll malkoff dropins??? That's something I've been looking for. Can you tell me the output, tint and runtime at all? Enjoy!!


I bought my LLLL from Oveready, I think they are the exclusive with Malkoff on the LLLL's.


----------



## LessDark

Received 4 Eagletac 3500mah 18650 today.
All measured 69+mm, I thought these were supposed to be one of the shortest 3500mah batteries?....


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

(2) Fenix F40A and another Olight S30. The Olight is a killer light for the money. The F40s should be fun to play around with. I like the diffuser they come with! Nice lantern light too.


----------



## Rmac1750

Nitecore EC4S is on the way. Bought it last week as part of a group buy and just got the shipping confirmation today.
Two 18650's arrived today so now it's just a matter of patience.


----------



## ncgrass

RedLed said:


> I bought my LLLL from Oveready, I think they are the exclusive with Malkoff on the LLLL's.



Ah, I've never seen them. Are you able to post a link or pm one to the LLLL's? Cheers! 

Back on topic, I have an m61 ll 219b on the way! Just need to find a lens kit...


----------



## Buck50

Waiting for my first special flashlight, a Olight S1 Copper Baton Flashlight - With Cree XM-L2 LED.


----------



## UnderPar

Olight S1 Ti polished for shipment today.. Wooohoooo!!


----------



## nimdabew

nimdabew said:


> FFS, my new neutral white headlamp is stuck in nowhere land. Ups said they delivered it, but no package.



It's gone.  

I sure hope whoever the light was delivered to is enjoying their new flood warm CR123 headlight. Maybe I will get lucky, but it sucks because I need this headlamp for work and I leave in 9 days. Sigh.


----------



## RGRAY

I just got in these three HYDORGEN-3 brass beads and lantern.
2 Synodeyths beads and a Stair lantern





 ​


----------



## RGRAY

I ordered a MECARMY 47 bullet.
Does anyone know anything about lt?


----------



## LessDark

Got a Acebeam H10 incoming while waiting for my Zebralight H600fc III to return.


----------



## Nicola

Olight S1


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought a TOOLvn2 XPL HI 10440 single mode black.


----------



## MAD777

RGRAY said:


> I just bought a TOOLvn2 XPL HI 10440 single mode black.


You'll be amazed by this one!


----------



## cmd

markr6 said:


> It a good one! Built like a tank.



It arrived a few days ago and you are definitely right. :thumbsup:

It looks like I was a tint lottery winner too because it is just pure white and clean - the best tint and CRI I have seen so far. To guess, it would be just a tad less than 5k but definitely not 4500k. It has a very large hot spot that transitions evenly to spill , no artifacts even when white wall hunting. 

The amount of light this thing puts out from an enloop is just astonishing. I use it on M1 90% of the time and the runtimes are excellent, but it does not matter very much because there are usually at least 8 charged batteries around ready to go. 

I've heard some say that the pocket clip with the knurling tears up pockets but that does not make sense, because where the clip contacts the light is on a smooth spot on the head. I took the clip off for now though for in the pocket carry. So far so good, no regrets on the size at all.


----------



## jlistorti3

Olight s10r II is on the way. First olight flashlight I'll have


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

E15 Fenix and a couple of E05s ... Black Friday stuff


----------



## OTF

An Olight S1 is on it's way along a couple of chepo Manker Boney. Hopefully it will arrive for Christmas.


----------



## nimdabew

My Olight S1 is on the way with 10 x RCR123's as well. SUPPOSEDLY, a Armytek Tiara C1 is on the way too. I tried finding a warm version on Amazon and no joy on that.


----------



## 59ride

Just received a Veleno Avant, waiting on a 4sevens PK Paladin in blue and some beads from Berlin Ti Works.


----------



## ncgrass

I've got a malkoff m61LL 219b, armytek prime c1 pro and a lens kit courtesy of Gene and Cathy who have more than lived up to their stellar reputation.


----------



## Gary2010

Olight S1 x2
Nitecore EC11
Nitecore MH20


----------



## MAD777

Nitecore P12GT


----------



## ven

Something off vinh


----------



## chops728

Some S2+ Greenies from RMM----Got to build me some more triples


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Something off vinh


The suspense is killing me! Lol


----------



## LGT

Armytek barracuda v2 XP-L neutral white.
Zebralight H52wAA
HDS high cri 200 tactical. 
I'm glad I stopped buying new lights forever a few months ago. Who knows how many I'd have coming in if I was still buying.


----------



## ven

:thinking:

Work this one out! Ordered a naked 18350 body for my a6 blf light yesterday(yesterday), today in a package(from china) it arrives...........oh well miracles do happen :laughing:


----------



## markr6

Speaking of the BLF A6, I'm sorry to see that thread closed  Had a lot of momentum in that one with good info on a great light!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Speaking of the BLF A6, I'm sorry to see that thread closed  Had a lot of momentum in that one with good info on a great light!




+1 to that, very disappointed as it was 9 pages long! Shame it could not be moved and re-opened .


----------



## wolfstyle

Nitecore EC4SW

ToolVN

Hoping they arrive before Christmas


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> The suspense is killing me! Lol




:nana: and me!! best bit is its going to my works add and its unlikely to get there before Christmas eve...........i am off for the week! So as i am a passionate HATER of January :laughing: i will have something to look forward to on my 1st day back................trust me that takes a lot and only a vinh mail can do it!

Will give you a clue, this should give it away easy...........it can be used through out the night time(and day if you wanted)


----------



## uofaengr

markr6 said:


> Speaking of the BLF A6, I'm sorry to see that thread closed  Had a lot of momentum in that one with good info on a great light!





ven said:


> +1 to that, very disappointed as it was 9 pages long! Shame it could not be moved and re-opened .


Same here...not sure why it was closed, but disappointed too. A light definitely worthy of the discussion and praise it's received.


----------



## Capolini

New Keychain light,,,Olight i3E Purple 90 lumens.

I hope it lasts longer than the Black Shadow EVA! That lasted 2 months on my keychain connected to my carabiner connected to my belt loop while walking 7 miles/day w/ my Husky and the light acting as a pendulum on a Grandfather Clock!!!:laughing:


----------



## ven

uofaengr said:


> Same here...not sure why it was closed, but disappointed too. A light definitely worthy of the discussion and praise it's received.



Not joined BLF but pondering, maybe new thread by KIL if he feels one.............

More 18350 keeppower's


----------



## Jiri

Olight M3XS-UT, NiteCore P36, NiteCore EC4SW, 4xFenix HL50, Fenix TK16, 2x Fenix E05, 2x Fenix E05SS, 2x Fenix BC30... a lot of packages incoming!!!:laughing: question is... is it enough?:thinking:


----------



## ven

Jiri said:


> Olight M3XS-UT, NiteCore P36, NiteCore EC4SW, 4xFenix HL50, Fenix TK16, 2x Fenix E05, 2x Fenix E05SS, 2x Fenix BC30... a lot of packages incoming!!!:laughing: question is... is it enough?:thinking:




Nope


----------



## magellan

Jiri said:


> Olight M3XS-UT, NiteCore P36, NiteCore EC4SW, 4xFenix HL50, Fenix TK16, 2x Fenix E05, 2x Fenix E05SS, 2x Fenix BC30... a lot of packages incoming!!!:laughing: question is... is it enough?:thinking:



Now that's what I call a happy holidays. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

uofaengr said:


> Same here...not sure why it was closed, but disappointed too. A light definitely worthy of the discussion and praise it's received.



If you honestly want to know the precise reason, PM the individual who locked it and simply ask "Why?"


----------



## markr6

L3 Illuminations L11C, Nichia 219B, Black, 3-mode.

I had the L10C previously but sold it. I wasn't a big fan of reverse clickies but I'm giving it another try. I just find my AA Zebralights too fat for my jeans pockets. For me a slim AA is the limit. With the deep carry clip, it's a winner.


----------



## Swedpat

*2x Varta Indestructible 2 AA
*5x Varta Indestructible Keychain
*2x Duracell FCS-1 2AA

Probably the last order for this year. But not surely...


----------



## run4jc

Olight S1 in coated copper and bead blast titanium to go with my aluminum and regular titanium versions. Love this little light. Another Surefire Sidekick for my other key ring.


----------



## ven

Last purchase this year!!! for definite !!! cryos black z44+lens and another L2T stainless host.


----------



## ColdZero

Ordered my self an SC600w Mk II XML- L2 Direct from Zebralight..:twothumbs


----------



## GatorMedic

markr6 said:


> L3 Illuminations L11C, Nichia 219B, Black, 3-mode.
> 
> I had the L10C previously but sold it. I wasn't a big fan of reverse clickies but I'm giving it another try. I just find my AA Zebralights too fat for my jeans pockets. For me a slim AA is the limit. With the deep carry clip, it's a winner.



I find the size of the L11C to be perfect for off-duty carry. Not too big, not too small, just right. I also love the UI and neutral tint personally


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I bought my first 'used' lights off Panjo! A Fenix PD40 and FD40 for $105 shipped. Comes with the original boxes (hopefully the holsters too, I forgot to ask) and 26650 batteries. I love the high powered single battery stuff! I'm sure it will be a post Christmas thing at this point.


----------



## ven

Awesome deal doc, I was eyeing that up and thought someone is going to get lucky!!! Congrats


----------



## JohnnyBravo

An EagleTac DX30LC2 Neutral. Even though it does not have memory, I still want it. I'm really getting into the neutral and warm tints. Heck, I'm even thinking of giving away all of my cool whites. Ha ha...


----------



## ven

ven said:


> :thinking:
> 
> Work this one out! Ordered a naked 18350 body for my a6 blf light yesterday(yesterday), today in a package(from china) it arrives...........oh well miracles do happen :laughing:




Well it does not fit! defo the a6 one and defo wont go past 1/2 a thread. The video...........what is the point! has been sent to BG for what difference it makes............hardly going to make it up!

So:thinking: prefer the ano 18350 on anyway............see what happens!

Oh and its developed a whine on the high mode(not turbo or any other) . Tbh i think i have had it now with "budget" lights. Dont get me wrong its good value or it seems at 1st, but there are little things that are not perfect, led is a but scruffy in fitting with solder showing. Tint is wrong to the 3d i wanted........clip is naff......Still for a cheap light its ok, just over time its proved not all its cracked up to be and looking back its probably worth the money...........just


----------



## Qwikster

Love my E05 equipped with an eneloop powering it. Ordered a Nitecore MT10A. Love push buttons.. Ho Ho


----------



## RGRAY

I couldn't resist.
I might add the other 40 tritium vials.





They do sell the 42 trit dice for $399.











 ​


----------



## koppit

Thrunite Ti Ti3, Zebralight SC600 mkIII, Zebralight SC5Fd, Manker U11, Manker T01, Jeatbeam HR25. The wait is killing me [emoji13]


----------



## blah9

Wow, those dice are so cool!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Wow, those dice are so cool!




+1 to that

Certainly on a roll with those..............


----------



## MAD777

Just ordered two flashlights modded by our Vinhnguyen54. 
An Eagletac D25Cvn with XPL (5000K), and a rechargeable pendant light, smaller than my pinky, Mini1vn, which puts out a stupid 150 lumens.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Just ordered two flashlights modded by our Vinhnguyen54.
> An Eagletac D25Cvn with XPL (5000K), and a tiny rechargeable pendant light, Mini1vn.




Awesome x2 , loving the work on the 1vn, looks great............you know my feelings on the d25cvn ti, you will love it and can see an edc for a long time there.


----------



## Dubripper

I gave a tm06s in the mail! First major light purchase. Does anyone have any bad experiences with nitecore tiny monster series?


----------



## ven

I am a fan of the TM range although its debatable that some are not tiny!! tm36 springs to mind :laughing:

Some are not without issues but NC seem to have upped their game in the last 12 months and offer a 5yr warranty. My advice is to buy from a distributor to save any potential pain of sending back to China as that is what NC will ask if ordered over seas. So imho, pay a little more and have the back up by a local distributor!!


----------



## NoNotAgain

Dubripper said:


> I gave a tm06s in the mail! First major light purchase. Does anyone have any bad experiences with nitecore tiny monster series?



The TM06s is a good sub soda can sized light. 

I own the of the first generation lights. 

To the best of my knowledge this was Nitecore's first TM light that didn't use a separate battery carrier tube. Pay attention to the polarity of the batteries. Unless you have the light modified, you need protected button topped batteries. 

Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## markr6

L11C Nichia should be in the mailbox today. I had an L10C in the past but sold it. Now I'm missing it...so I'll be keeping this one.


----------



## jayrdwein

I like this thread, makes me realise I am not alone... Oh and many of you seem to have lots coming, I only have a TK70 arriving tomorrow!


----------



## RGRAY

This came up on BFC today and I couldn't resist.


----------



## ven

Beautiful and a work of art, love it!!

But come on man, not even got an alarm! :nana:


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Beautiful and a work of art, love it!!
> 
> I got this coming from England.


----------



## davyro

i've got an olight M23 Javelot (thought i'd give one of these a go) I've got an Armytek Partner C2 XP-L V3 on its way & a couple of bits & pieces to complete a lego edc light i'm wanting to take a look at
I've been waiting for 22 days for the olight from fasttech & it wont let me track it so i've just been in touch with them.Hopefully i get my new lights very soon as i'm getting impatient.


----------



## GLHunter

After spending too much time researching LED flashlights, I finally decided to order a Nitecore Multi-Task MT20A model that uses two ordinary AA alkaline batteries to produce what is currently a modest 360 lumens on turbo, which is plenty of light for someone who until recently thought krypton bulbs were the cat's meow. :laughing:

Now you trendy, stylish folks who thrive on the latest high octane models can ridicule me to your hearts content.


----------



## MAD777

GLHunter said:


> Now you trendy, stylish folks who thrive on the latest high octane models can ridicule me to your hearts content. [emoji14]


Everyone starts somewhere. Now watch out for that slippery slope! LOL


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Everyone starts somewhere. Now watch out for that slippery slope! LOL




+1

And a cracking start tbh, nothing wrong with an mt20, nice light


----------



## ven

Today




Still a cooly host and L2T to come, thats all folks............. Will do me for a good while now! Time to enjoy what one has..........


----------



## Bigwilly

ven said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a cooly host and L2T to come, thats all folks............. Will do me for a good while now! Time to enjoy what one has..........



Nice light. What's your thoughts in it Ven?


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> ..Time to enjoy what one has..........



^^ this

Happy New Year. 
Now Ima go strobe a neighbor.....
But which light? Hmmmm


----------



## ncgrass

GLHunter said:


> After spending too much time researching LED flashlights, I finally decided to order a Nitecore Multi-Task MT20A model that uses two ordinary AA alkaline batteries to produce what is currently a modest 360 lumens on turbo, which is plenty of light for someone who until recently thought krypton bulbs were the cat's meow. :laughing:
> 
> Now you trendy, stylish folks who thrive on the latest high octane models can ridicule me to your hearts content.



They're good lights! That's a fine choice. I don't want one but my dad has one and he really likes the size and beam. It's a great AA light!


----------



## GLHunter

bykfixer said:


> ^^ this
> 
> Happy New Year.
> *Now Ima go strobe a neighbor*.....
> But which light? Hmmmm



Pervert...:laughing:


----------



## GLHunter

ncgrass said:


> They're good lights! That's a fine choice. I don't want one but my dad has one and he really likes the size and beam. It's a great AA light!



Thanks. 

I take it you've since moved on to more complex lights that provide much higher illumination?

May I ask what make and model you're currently interested in?


----------



## ven

Bigwilly said:


> Nice light. What's your thoughts in it Ven?




Initial impressions are very nicely made light, very nice beam, very tight/bright hot spot with useful spill. Not tested to any potential due to time/weather/kids.

Once i get some chance(was meant to be going out tonight with some lights, weather/time went against me and my little one).

iirc you have a k40vn or k40Lvn, if this is the case then imho i would not really think a worth while buy as its a bit bigger and the kcd difference would be hard to tell within reason(binocs and bl00dy good eyes :laughing: )



tn35 thrower version with a bit of bling!


----------



## JohnSmith

HDS 200 HCRI, flood reflector, with black 2xAA clicky battery compartment, silver bezel.

I wanted the HCRI with flood reflector for indoor use, and the 2AA compartment completes my battery compatibility options for my HDS lights (I already have CR123 and 18650 tubes on other lights).


----------



## Apartment 4A

Malkoff 3-6 D-CELL drop-in to fit my old Maglite. I used that light so much in the past during urban exploration shoots. I recently came across it and felt a bit sorry for it compared to all the modern small guys.

Also a box with 60 Energizer L91 batteries and 4 AA -> D adapter cases.

TLC for the old banger is on the way!


----------



## gsr

I have a Surefire Sidekick coming from Amazon, to replace an Olight I3s on the wife's keychain, because its head keeps coming off in her pocket. I also have a Malkoff Neutral MDC HA LMH head on the way to bring an old E2d up to speed.


----------



## campingnut

Vin is modding my Maratac copper aaa. I also have a Reylight copper tool on its way...good month. :candle:


----------



## RGRAY

1 Veleno Helix JP 
2 Toby Pra GW 1 satin/purple 
  3 Tritium vials 4 green and 2 ice blue 
4 Veleno D2 ss black
5 Toby Pra BB 3 all satin copper and brass beads beads with green trits


----------



## Dave1960

I have a Nitecore P12 on the way


----------



## Deano1982TX

I've got a Nitecore P20UV on the way. I've always wanted a good UV flashlight. I'm hoping this will be it!


----------



## Dave1960

Nitecore P12 on the way


----------



## Gunnerboy

Convoy X3 XM-L2 T6-4C tint from Shenzhen Convoy Electronics. I wanted to finally get a 26650 light.


----------



## ven

ven said:


> Well it does not fit! defo the a6 one and defo wont go past 1/2 a thread. The video...........what is the point! has been sent to BG for what difference it makes............hardly going to make it up!
> 
> So:thinking: prefer the ano 18350 on anyway............see what happens!
> 
> Oh and its developed a whine on the high mode(not turbo or any other) . Tbh i think i have had it now with "budget" lights. Dont get me wrong its good value or it seems at 1st, but there are little things that are not perfect, led is a but scruffy in fitting with solder showing. Tint is wrong to the 3d i wanted........clip is naff......Still for a cheap light its ok, just over time its proved not all its cracked up to be and looking back its probably worth the money...........just





And another came through and guess what..........no fit! Give up, thats 2 x bare 18350 bodies from BG that wont go past a thread, been refunded for the 1st and await 2nd refund...........what the !!!!!! are who ever is making them playing at!!

Luckily the ano one does! but again with the whine , i have gone back to 18650 fuel.


----------



## Stefano

Xtar VC2 Plus Master Li-ion battery charger 
Poweradd 7W Solar Battery Charger
Xtar MC1 Plus Li-ion mini battery charger
Keeppower battery case
Panasonic NCR18650B


----------



## ven

As i have moved my copper cryos home and L2T host, i have a black cryos and L2T for work uses now. So decided on a cheap drop in for now, triple nichia as i only use low modes usually. Still has enough out the business end on high for work ......and some(dont need 2-3000lm+ anyway............but its nice to have
So the CQvn is coming home for the brass cryos to limit damage...........

Simple low/high with memory works for me, used low most of the morning.........

In the mail







Fitted







Will keep me ticking till a high powered one comes again, then the triple will go to the p1d!


----------



## BGater

Fenix TK75 4000, Thrunite TN4A HI, Fenix TK75 runtime extension x1, 8 Panasonic 18650 3400 protected


----------



## uofaengr

A ToolVN (accidentally sent to my old address) I've been worrying about. Called post office yesterday to try and intercept it. They say they'll call me back (don't think I've had a single person in 5 years that said they'll call me back actually do it) and of course don't. I call back 3 hours later after it says "out for delivery" and they say they've got it there at the PO. Go by the PO yesterday afternoon and they can't find it. Call back this morning and she says it's on her desk. I guess we'll see this afternoon...


----------



## pulstar

Surefire LX2. Since i had already owned one i know completely what to expect. But that is making me even more impatient This one will probably get heart transplant to some nice NW LED!


----------



## TheMocoMan

*Delivered*: Olight S1 *Titanium* Baton
On the Way: Fenix ARB-L16 (700mAh) 16340
EASTSHINE E35 3500mAh 3.7V 12.9Wh Protected 18650
Fenix Diffuser Tip Flashlight, Medium


----------



## trailhunter

1 Thrunite TN36UTVN *Delivered*
2 Olight S1 - Aluminum
1 Olight S1 - CVD Copper 
1 Olight S1 - Raw Copper


----------



## MikeSalt

McGIZMO Haiku Hi-CRI with diamond etched clip.


----------



## ven

Very nice mike


----------



## radiohead71

1. Nitecore MH20 NW
2. Skilhunt H15 headlamp
3. Convoy S2+
4. Convoy C8
+ misc batteries and a Xtar VP2 charger... Should be somewhere between China and Europe, hopefully I get them while we are in the winter season!


----------



## campingnut

Wow...nice.



MikeSalt said:


> McGIZMO Haiku Hi-CRI with diamond etched clip.


----------



## Felix1

SureFire Sidekick ordered and will ship when Amazon gets 'em back in stock.

Certainly not because I need another flashlight but this one intrigues me enough to plunk down $70.


----------



## kj2

Surefire 6P. Found (a new) one on eBay, and seller accepted my $35 bid. Now I've to look at a Malkoff drop-in


----------



## Tac Gunner

Eagletac D25A2 Clicky XML2 NW is our for delivery this morning, excited to finally have picked up the neutral tint version.


----------



## tops2

Olight S1 just to play with and for the size and weight. I doubt it'll replace my Zebralight SC5w but I'm just curious.


----------



## MikeSalt

Cheers guys, I won't have to wait too long, it's only coming from Germany.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

MikeSalt said:


> Cheers guys, I won't have to wait too long, it's only coming from Germany.



Nice one Mike, prettiest light ever in my opinion.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> Surefire 6P. Found (a new) one on eBay, and seller accepted my $35 bid. Now I've to look at a Malkoff drop-in



Pff, that's nearly for free! Nice one! I also need a nice malkoff drop-in.

On-Topic: Waiting for my Surefire E1D to arrive from Australia, can't wait till it's here!


----------



## JohnnyBravo

New Surefire 6P original; $32.95 shipped. I'll see how long the OEM Xenon lasts and then either a Malkoff or Sportac drop-in as the replacement. I plan to use an Orbtronic 2500mAH 16650 in it.


----------



## MAD777

Littola Engineer 500 charger from Gearbest on sale at <$24. I already have one & love it. Just couldn't pass up the price on a second one.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A mossy oak/camo Inova XS 1xAAA and a Menard's wooden flashlight 2xAA at 80 lumens.


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> Surefire 6P. Found (a new) one on eBay, and seller accepted my $35 bid. Now I've to look at a Malkoff drop-in


And just emailed Malkoff, to place an order for a M61WLL


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Seems like we think alike light wise kj. I've ordered a turnkey MD2 yesterday + extra drop-in for either my 6P or Elzetta Bravo, not sure yet!
Yesterday I received the E1D Defender and I love this thing already. Bright enough, great beam (love the surefire TIR beam, good throw but not a pencil like beam), feels like pure quality, can tailstand (!) and is even prettier in person.


----------



## Levon

Muyshondt Ti Aeon Mk. II


----------



## kj2

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Seems like we think alike light wise kj. I've ordered a turnkey MD2 yesterday + extra drop-in for either my 6P or Elzetta Bravo, not sure yet!
> Yesterday I received the E1D Defender and I love this thing already. Bright enough, great beam (love the surefire TIR beam, good throw but not a pencil like beam), feels like pure quality, can tailstand (!) and is even prettier in person.



Yeah, use my E1D very often. Bright enough indeed, but that pocket clip, owman! 
Wish more of my lights had such a clip.
Emailed Malkoff about shipping options.
The standard way they offer is way to expensive for me. Luckily, we sorted it out


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Carried the light for the first time today and really like the clip indeed, very sturdy! Upon arrival I thought that maybe the little lip on the end would be a bit too small to easily clip it somewhere but on jeans it works just fine. 
I had the same problem, also with regards to customs as my order would definitely get picked out with this value, luckily a very generous member on here that lives in the states is helping me out with that :thumbsup:


----------



## Spade115

Ordered 2 Streamlight Microstrem C4. One for the wife (She never carries a light, but will start plus her knife) and one for me for work. They wont replace my CR123A batteries I use for my G2X but will give me plenty of AAA batteries, so ordered this one. 

Also have a few 9 LED cheapie (1 dollar lights)


----------



## LessDark

I have received the Acebeam H10, and it is my new favorite headlamp next to the Zebralight H600fc III because of the great beam quality :twothumbs




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## theafterlife

Waiting on a MecArmy Illumine X-3 Copper, really looking forward to trying this little guy out. Ordered a matching Maratac AAA copper to go with it. Something about the copper look...


----------



## Tre_Asay

Zebralight H502c neutral white "out for delivery" hopefully it will be there when I get back from work.


----------



## CelticCross74

2016 PD32


----------



## bykfixer

PK #3 and a pair of Solos...probably some PowerTac swag and accessories not far down the road.


----------



## RGRAY

I've been wondering about this pen for some time and got luck.
I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## MAD777

I signed up for a Nitecore EC4SW in a group buy here on the forum. It's a warmer tint version of the EC4S which I have also and really like.


----------



## KDM

A nice little AA/14500 clicky light...


----------



## KuanR

KDM said:


> A nice little AA/14500 clicky light...


Electronic Clicky switch with 18 trits ?


----------



## KDM

KuanR said:


> Electronic Clicky switch with 18 trits ?



HA! You too huh?


----------



## KuanR

KDM said:


> HA! You too huh?


Still deciding, I'll think about it over night haha


----------



## MikeSalt

Looking promising...




Yes! It's here!




Haiku Hi-CRI with diamond-etched clip (and regular clip).

Only thing I'm waiting on is a packet of 4x Eneloop AAA cells. Don't think I'll get quite so excited about that.


----------



## ScottFree

Was going to buy a ArmyTek Dobermann but decided to hold off that for now. Did buy a Fenix NW30 whistle instead. Looks promising


----------



## ncgrass

I have the previous series armytek partner a2 on the way. Was $20 so I couldn't resist. I have to order another elzetta bravo host with a low profile bezel and rotary switch


----------



## campingnut

kj2 said:


> Surefire 6P. Found (a new) one on eBay, and seller accepted my $35 bid. Now I've to look at a Malkoff drop-in



Me too. Just ordered one last night...debating about either the M61WL...or???


----------



## bykfixer

Just ordered some primary magazines to hold a pair of primaries in place. Quick changing out batteries and rattle preventer for some oversized lights I own.
Also a ball cap. 

Parts to become a 3P clone were ordered and a Malkoff M31L for said 3P clone. The search is on for a 1 cell magazine for rattle free use of a primary in the over sized body of said 3P clone. 

The magazine also keeps batteries in constant contact at both ends as well as in the middle during shock.


----------



## kultakala

I am eagerly waiting for a Niwalker MM18, unfortunately there is a delivery bottleneck !


----------



## Sffred

What do I have coming in the mail?

surefire m600v tan (I need a rm45-tan LMK)
surefire E1 defender (5/300 lumens)
solarfoce L2 (Surefire 6P host but takes 18650)
fleabay 6p drop in 1000lumen 5 mode (impulse buy)

and some one non flashlight related items!


----------



## rodney1968

another olight baton


----------



## rumack

Waiting on a Zebralight SC62w that should have arrived on Saturday according to USPS tracking, but my post office delivers later than tracking estimates every single time.


----------



## walterr839

Nitecore TM 16 GT


----------



## akhyar

BLF D80 LuckySun


----------



## RGRAY

Tain Flute, Veleno D2 (no trit), Veleno D2 (purple trit) Pi NINJA copper (green trit) and brass (yellow trit).


----------



## jlistorti3

A nitecore mh27.


----------



## campingnut

Malkoff M61WL and two 17650 cells to go in my 6P which is also on its way! Yeah!


----------



## Anthon01

Convoy L2 xp-L hi and two keeppower 26650 5200mAh


----------



## kj2

Keeppower 16650 for my SF 6P


----------



## Tachead

A new headlamp


----------



## bykfixer

Dratz! Double post


----------



## bykfixer

Some solarforce stuff for use as lego parts n pieces on other lights.

And according to emails a Malkoff M31W


----------



## M0VTS

I have a JAXMAN E2 Nichia 219B NW on its way from ebay.

For £16, I will be happy even if it just turns on!


----------



## TKC

*I have a FOURSEVENS Navi on the way. I am really excited, as this is my first "smart light."*
http://www.foursevens.com/products/NS1


----------



## Rossymeister

HDS 18650 Hi-CRI Clicky.

Cant wait for it to get here.


----------



## akhyar

BLF X6 SS and X5 Cu, both in 3B tint with box


----------



## dmattaponi

Two Thrunite TN4A'...one in cool white, and the second in natural white.


----------



## Monocrom

TKC said:


> *I have a FOURSEVENS Navi on the way. I am really excited, as this is my first "smart light."*
> http://www.foursevens.com/products/NS1



I've had "smart" lights in the past. Much of the time, the light would decide it was switched on long enough and turn itself off.... While I still needed it to work.


----------



## Pilotodude

Monocrom said:


> I've had "smart" lights in the past. Much of the time, the light would decide it was switched on long enough and turn itself off.... While I still needed it to work.



Just another thing that won't work after an EMP. I kept all of my incandescent surefire bulbs just in case. Never know...


----------



## GallatinArms

A couple $30 6P's and a Malkoff M61NL


----------



## Xiphex

walterr839 said:


> Nitecore TM 16 GT



Hello Walterr839,

I just received an email saying you purchased the TM16GT LOL Maybe it's you, maybe someone else.

Enjoy your new generation LED Flashlight =D I still love my TM16, this will do for now.














*Hey xiphex - Nitecore TM16GT Flashlight Cree XP-L HI V3 LED 3600Lm Long Distance 1003 Meters just sold for US $249.95.*


----------



## uofaengr

Zebralight H600Fd.. My first real headlamp!


----------



## IamMatt

Four NCR18650B batteries and LiitoKala lii-100 charger.

And I don't even own a 18650 light.

Yet.


----------



## Monocrom

Pilotodude said:


> Just another thing that won't work after an EMP. I kept all of my incandescent surefire bulbs just in case. Never know...




I've got a good supply of those too. Thumbs up for dumb lights!!


----------



## TKC

*I have a Foursevens Navi & Quark Smart QSL ordered. I am very excited about these 2 "smart" lights!!! I haven't bought a new light in many years either.*


----------



## GLHunter

I am now waiting to receive a Nitecore EA41 with diffuser.


----------



## mrg23

Nitecore ec4sw,four 18650 batteries and a charger. My first 18650 light.


----------



## kj2

Malkoff LMH drop-in for my SF 6P.


----------



## ven

P60vn


----------



## bykfixer

Let's see...
A PowerTac Warrior 850 for EDC use and some more Streamlights.

Just received a Malkoff M31W. Amazing! 
Also the ring for the SureFire shock proof head for a Malkoff emitter was the perfect gap closer between the lens of a solarforce head and an M61. Looks way more factory than the red o-ring I had in it.


----------



## ven

How do you find the solarforce bykfixer, i kind of have mixed impressions depending on model. Bit shiny but can recommend the L2T stainless, for a rock solid SF, check the P1D out, very nicely made host! Better quality than the majority imo...........


----------



## TKC

*Quark Smart QSL.*


----------



## the0dore3524

Olight S1 Baton, can't wait!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> How do you find the solarforce bykfixer, i kind of have mixed impressions depending on model. Bit shiny but can recommend the L2T stainless, for a rock solid SF, check the P1D out, very nicely made host! Better quality than the majority imo...........



They just left hong kong yesterday ven. So I don't know yet.
Hopefully by this time next week I'll have the stuff. 

One of the items I ordered was a completely round head that if it's a matte (or similar) finish will go on the FiveMega 3P type body instead of the Z44 it came with. But in the photo it looked flat black. 

I ordered a couple of L2M's. 
One as a give away so my buddy won't bore his 6P LED body, and the other for a pint sized light with an M31 and the other half to make an MD2 hi/lo into an MD3 hi/lo type of thing. 

Some other stuff too, but right now I forget what they were.


----------



## Launch Mini

"things" and a spin top ( non flashlight related)


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> They just left hong kong yesterday ven. So I don't know yet.
> Hopefully by this time next week I'll have the stuff.
> 
> One of the items I ordered was a completely round head that if it's a matte (or similar) finish will go on the FiveMega 3P type body instead of the Z44 it came with. But in the photo it looked flat black.
> 
> I ordered a couple of L2M's.
> One as a give away so my buddy won't bore his 6P LED body, and the other for a pint sized light with an M31 and the other half to make an MD2 hi/lo into an MD3 hi/lo type of thing.
> 
> Some other stuff too, but right now I forget what they were.



Cool, this is on offer for $39 so eventually when solar force get it right!, i will have a 2nd here in the next week or so. Granted its not for everyone, but the L2T is similar(in alloy form) to the c2, being stainless it can take beatings



Like swapping for cryos heads, P1D in the back ground, very solid host!






P1D is another work beater, has an xpg2 sportac triple in right now




My P1 is now Callums with an xpl drop in, he loves it and was using/playing with it all last night..........to my eyes dismay :laughing:




The L2N as new was gifted to a work mate, did not really take to it or use it as i preferred the P1D at the time




Again , kind of mixed feellings, some do feel a bit cheap........well they are!! however the L2T stainless and P1D imo are of a high quality! 

So roll on my next L2T, then will have a cryos on that too, both with vinh quads in at 5000k


----------



## bykfixer

^^ those P1's caught my eye at the site. So did the shiney metal ones. 
But not being familiar with SolarForce bodies n switches I opted to fill up the cart with accessories like glass, bezels and stuff like that. 

My buddy 350 miles away is an ac guy. He sent me about $500 (my price/$85 his price) in parts to get my system going again. He taught me how to diagnose the problem and install the new parts (another $500 in labor costs saved). I had a Malkoff MD2 built and sent to him as a thank you.
But now he's threatening to bore out a 6P LED body for using an 18650. He has solarforce parts at both ends now. So I figure the L2M can be his meat in the sandwich for 2 cell/18650 use or he can one cell it and use the extra to make his Malkoff'd 6P into a 9P (which he says he'd love to find someday). 

Now I don't figure on receiving hardened borofloat glass for my little $4ea, but do figure on it providing a better conduit for heat disipation in a G2 with a Malkoff NL over the current plastic lens. So I'll install a cranallated bezel on old yellow with a glass lens to better radiate what little heat the NL puts out, disguised as a stock light.

The package has arrived in the US...chicago as of 5pm yesterday (my time). Being it's being shipped usps priority I suspect it'll arrive by mid next week. 

About a 2 week turn around from across the planet for $2s&h...not bad imo. 

Then I'll decide if more solarforce hosts are in my future.


----------



## Monocrom

I think this counts. Part of a small order with various different items. But one is an older, red, press-fit, lens cover for 1-inch diameter SureFire lights (older E-series models). 

Red filters.... They *do* come in handy. 

Kinda wishing I still had my legoed-together E1E. Legoed-together E2E will have to do, for now.


----------



## Halex

I have a Maratac AAA Copper Rev 3 coming in, via Massdrop. Very excited, since it's my first purchase where I'm actually aware of what I'm getting.


----------



## Skeeterg

[h=1]EagleTac P25A2[/h]


----------



## kineticwash

1. Mini1vn Pendant light
2. Noctigon Meteor M43
3. Convoy s2+
4. Olight s10R
5. BLF X6-SE V2 
6.DQG 4th Tiny 18650
7.MARATAC™ AA STAINLESS FLASHLIGHT REV 3 
8. Nitecore MH20

Yep. I went on a spree.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ nice.

5 posts in....folks, we have another holic here!!!


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> ^^ nice.
> 
> 5 posts in....folks, we have another holic here!!!




+1

What a start, nice No1 and No2 especially, look forward to pics and impressions


----------



## bykfixer

^^ meanwhile the box of solarforce parts has reached Indy. Woohoo.


----------



## Brett H

1. BLF SS/Cu X6/X5 boxed LE set
2. BLF SS/Cu X6/X5 unboxed LE set
3. BLF Al X6/X5 set
4. Reylight Lumintop Cu Tool
5. UltraTac Br K18 (x2)
6. UltraTac SS K18
7. Tank007 EO9 (x2)

That's a total of 12 lights and the best of all...all orders except the Tank007's have processed through NY and are should be arriving in FL tomorrow and Tuesday!


----------



## gigbyt

TK75vnqxhp70!!! Ordered it Saturday and its out for delivery today!! Damn that's quick shipping.

Cant wait to compare it to my TM16gt tonight, oh boy..............


----------



## ven

gigbyt said:


> TK75vnqxhp70!!! Ordered it Saturday and its out for delivery today!! Damn that's quick shipping.
> 
> Cant wait to compare it to my TM16gt tonight, oh boy..............



Congrats, its an awesome light, one that will blow you away and make you giggle like a girl! :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

I have a pair of high drain 18650's coming from Illumn in preparation for a pocket rocket that is being built. Getting excited!


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC HA 1AA
Maratac Copper CR123
Maratac AA


----------



## Archangel72

well not in the mail YET

but hopefully soon as it is ordered However the poor guy took a spill and is on the IR. I am hoping he will be off it soon to resume his usual awesomeness

ToolVN incoming !!!! WOOHOOO 
nother week or so and I will post here a TK75vn

=)


----------



## kj75

A fresh release and my biggest Thorfire, the S70 searchlight. Together shown with PF04 penlight brother


----------



## ven

Interesting......, xhp70 by any chance?


----------



## GallatinArms

Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 - Neutral


----------



## BigBluefish

A Pelican 1920, a Streamlight 7150 (?) Jr., an Inova X1, and a Fenix E25 & a Surefire EB1 head off the Marketplace. 

No more flashlights this year, I'm done.


----------



## Tachead

Brett H said:


> 1. BLF SS/Cu X6/X5 boxed LE set
> 2. BLF SS/Cu X6/X5 unboxed LE set
> 3. BLF Al X6/X5 set
> 4. Reylight Lumintop Cu Tool
> 5. UltraTac Br K18 (x2)
> 6. UltraTac SS K18
> 7. Tank007 EO9 (x2)
> 
> That's a total of 12 lights and the best of all...all orders except the Tank007's have processed through NY and are should be arriving in FL tomorrow and Tuesday!



Holy crap man, you have a problem:help:


----------



## Tachead

oops...


----------



## AceGoliath

Kind of caught the bug about a week ago.
Just got a Nitecore MH27 and a HC50
Have 2 OLIGHT S1s on the way, raw Cu and bead blasted Ti
Jetbeam/Niteye KO-01 from Massdrop on the way.
Thinking about getting another S1 in aluminum for EDC.


----------



## akhyar

MH20 for US$22 from an eBay store in China.
If it's legit, that will be an awesome deal deal, but if it is fake, PayPal to the rescue


----------



## kj75

kj75 said:


> A fresh release and my biggest Thorfire, the S70 searchlight. Together shown with PF04 penlight brother



Yes, XHP70, max. 3000 lumens, max. distance 500 meters.
Really a monster-Thorfire


----------



## wjv

Olight SR52UT - 1,100 lumens - 800 meters - Arrives tomorrow

Olight SR Mini Intimidator II 3200 Lumens flood light - should arrive in 1-2 weeks


----------



## Brett H

Tachead said:


> Holy crap man, you have a problem:help:




LOL! My wife would agree with you.


----------



## ven

L2T host in standard ano flavor to help my c2 craving......hopefully in a couple of weeks my craving will be fed!


----------



## ven

wjv said:


> Olight SR52UT - 1,100 lumens - 800 meters - Arrives tomorrow
> 
> Olight SR Mini Intimidator II 3200 Lumens flood light - should arrive in 1-2 weeks




exciting times, two great lights , look forward to your impressions


----------



## RGRAY

RGRAY said:


> I've been wondering about this pen for some time and got luck.
> I can't wait to try it out.


I liked the aluminum so much that I just bought the titanium pen.


----------



## Xavier

1. Nitecore EZ123
2. Nitecore EZ123W
3. Olight S1CU w/SS bezel

Best of all - All bought from fellow board members! I'm simply an enabler.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

NiteCore HC50 HL...my first NC light.

Chris


----------



## jonwkng

Shipping notification received for one N219 Aura.


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> Shipping notification received for one N219 Aura.



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Archangel72

kj2 said:


> Keeppower 16650 for my SF 6P



I had 12 Keeppower 18650 3400's in the mail for over a month from Gearbest sigh they showed up Monday though Im happy now.. Just waiting on the ToolVn to arrive hopefully Vinh is recovering well.


----------



## wjv

ven said:


> exciting times, two great lights , look forward to your impressions



I can tell you already. .

First 6 weeks. . Greatest lights ever
Next 12 weeks. . Pretty darn good lights
Week 24. . On Amazon/BatteryJunction/GoingGear looking for replacements for those "old outdated" lights.

It's an illness. . . 

   

============

Update - 
Got the SR52UT and all I can say is *WOW!*

Took it outside.
On low I was able to see moderate illumination on a green house at 240 meters

On medium I was able moderately illuminate a light brown house at 400 meters.

BTW: I used this measure map (https://www.freemaptools.com/measure-distance.htm) to measure the distances.

On high, both houses looked like they were being illuminated by a SWAT helicopter with a searchlight 

Very nicely built. The U/I is a lot like the one on the Olight S1. Right now it's sitting on the end table charging, using the built in USB port.


----------



## ven

:laughing: wow you are easily pleased, I am looking at the next light/s whilst I wait delivery......


----------



## blanex1

i finally broke down and ordered a FENIX PD-35 the newer version that is!as it seems like you get alot of bang for your buck


----------



## MrMelkor

I'm currently waiting on my first "real" light, a Nitecore MH20.


----------



## swan

Zebralight SC600 MK 111 in transit

Yeah after the excitement of my latest purchase wears off i start to think of what to buy next and usually have a couple in mind. Lately i have been interested in single cell lights after purchasing the Olight S1 Ti i thought i might get this new sc600 with the new xhp35 and see how it stacks up.

I always read as much on my new prospective purchase as possible but after placing the order i find myself going looking at all the articles/posts with a fine tooth comb and discovering things i had over looked.

The anticipation of a new arrival is the best part. How long it keeps my interest is a measure of how good a purchase it was. Hope fully i will get the sc600 in the next 16 hours otherwise i will have to wait for monday -no!


----------



## ven

blanex1 said:


> i finally broke down and ordered a FENIX PD-35 the newer version that is!as it seems like you get alot of bang for your buck



Great light, nicely made...........does what it says on the box...........very well! 

:welcome:


----------



## BigBluefish

MecArmy SGN3. Couln't resist the "cool gadget" factor on this one, and I'm not even a gadget guy. 
Also a Sunwayman M11R. Yeah, I know, like 4 years out of date, and only 230 lumens, but I had one a couple years ago, liked it, and found I really regretted selling it. Just a great little form factor on this one.


----------



## BigBluefish

Nice looking. Is that the Prometheus offering? I've lost my stainless Hinderer Investigator, and need a replacement. 



RGRAY said:


> I've been wondering about this pen for some time and got luck.
> I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Jeff E.

After a bad case of "paralysis by analysis" trying to decide between the Olight S1 and the 2016 Fenix E15, I ordered the Fenix. 
I already have the older S10 and the older E15, and felt like the new E15 was a better upgrade with 55 min of 400 lumens.
Can't wait to get my hands on it and give it a try!

-jeff


----------



## guthrie

A Fenix HL30. I needed a new headtorch and this seems to tick most of the boxes.


----------



## Tejasandre

scored an acebeam k40s for 103.99


----------



## ven

Exciting stuff...........





For a cryos black bezel


----------



## txman321

just got in my fenix uc35 rechargeable


----------



## ven

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^nice^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bykfixer

SolarForce stuff finally showed up.

They had given me somebody else's tracking #.




^^ this




^^ to this

A Rayovac Indestructable emitter and reflector turned this direct SureFire rip-off into a 3 volt with hi/lo pony size light. 
I'm stoked.

Oh, and any minute UPS is scheduled to arrive with some old new stock heavy duty krypton Mags. Yessssss


----------



## ven

Cool, i await an L2T alloy and still an L2T stainless, not sure which concoctions i will use/make for work yet. Probably get another cryos bezel though, one for home and work.............love em.


----------



## RGRAY

OK, OK, OK!
I got real lucky this time. 
Tain PO titanium



Tain PO BeCu


----------



## kj2

Just ordered a SF G2X LE.


----------



## 59ride

A Tain Aura and a Veleno Designs Radix


----------



## AustinWolv

Hanko Trident, Hanko EX11.2, Cu Maratac AAA, Prometheus Beta-QR, Reylight Ti, Cu S1......


----------



## torchsarecool

I have an olight sr52vn on its way! CANT Wait! First decent thrower. Cheers, hope you got sorted with the truck. Only problem now I need to weed out the cannon fodder in my collection to pay back the money I spent.


----------



## MikeSalt

Lumintop TOOL Ti on the way with Nichia emitter.


----------



## Minimoog

New week, new lights to look forwards to!

On their way to me now are a few:

1915 Ever Ready wooden hand lantern
1938 Ever Ready portable electric searchlight
Fivemega MAG big reflector upgrade heads

Its going to be a good week I can tell.


----------



## 59ride

just got these bad boys


----------



## KDM

Very nice ride!


----------



## bykfixer

Minimoog said:


> New week, new lights to look forwards to!
> 
> On their way to me now are a few:
> 
> 1915 Ever Ready wooden hand lantern
> 1938 Ever Ready portable electric searchlight
> Fivemega MAG big reflector upgrade heads
> 
> Its going to be a good week I can tell.



FAAAAANTASTIC!!!


----------



## ven

59ride said:


> just got these bad boys




Ok my....absolutely stunning and more than worth a quote


----------



## KDM

AustinWolv said:


> Hanko Trident, Hanko EX11.2, Cu Maratac AAA, Prometheus Beta-QR, Reylight Ti, Cu S1......



Daaaang brother, I know who will be stalking their mailman.


----------



## AustinWolv

59ride said:


> just got these bad boys


Awesome!


----------



## AustinWolv

KDM said:


> Daaaang brother, I know who will be stalking their mailman.


Hehe, they know me well, lol. 

Going to be a fun week.


----------



## Tejasandre

K40s made it in. K40m isn't lonely anymore.


----------



## ven

Very cool pair!!!


----------



## Tejasandre

Thanks. 40m is actually k40mvn, 40s is stock.


----------



## RGRAY

*Tain PO ti*



*Tain PO BeCu*



*Tain Piccolo ti*



*Lummi Raw ti*


----------



## Minimoog

My 1915 Ever Ready arrived yesterday. Its absolutely great - everything is spot on and the wood is lovely dark solid oak. I have never owned a wooden light before and I can tell this won't be my last. The switch works fine, the handle is perfectly placed, the watch glass is clean and it just looks 'right'. It takes some absolutely forgotten box battery which offered 10 hours of use. I worked out that one 18650 will also give 10 hours of use so I have ordered a holder. Soon have it running and lighting the night.


----------



## ven

Tannoy in work, nipped security to pick up my 2nd L2T stainless host and P60vn quad xpl HI 5000k with drivervnx2 . Just await a black L2T and will take what p60 set ups from there....


----------



## Freezer burn

Maglite Solitaire incan.
Laugh all you want, but it's going into a first aid kit and I don't want to sacrifice my LD02 for such a tedious task. Besides, the red color option should look pretty nice.


----------



## bykfixer

Freezer burn said:


> Maglite Solitaire incan.
> Laugh all you want, but it's going into a first aid kit and I don't want to sacrifice my LD02 for such a tedious task. Besides, the red color option should look pretty nice.



Good choice for a first aid kit.

3 krypton versions just arrived at my house..red...$6 each at the big A.

Still awaiting some krypton 4c's expected any day.


----------



## rock_muppet

Been Lurking for a while, but the 30th came up and decided to join the forum and fancy light owners club.

My start in the flash light collecting fold 

I have a Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV In the mail.

I received these goodies last week. Man what a difference a quality light makes. The wife and I had fun shining the neighbours with the PD32 on turbo haha.







- new 2016 PD32 
- Nitecore D2 Charger
- 3 KeepPower 3400mAh

The bug has hit haha.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ nice

Pelican M6 xenon on the way. If I like it, another....then the 3watt LED to go with my Streamlight TL 2 collection.


----------



## blah9

Look awesome, rock_muppet! The PD32 and similar variants are some of my most favorite lights. Glad you're enjoying them!

I just received the TK09 I won in the snow picture contest Fenix put on a couple weeks ago, and I'm really loving that light as well.


----------



## RGRAY

I have two Ray Gun tritium beads coming.
Now I have to decide on what *24* tritium vials I need. 






I'm thinking abut ice blue in the bead blasted and maybe green in the blue?


----------



## Tachead

RGRAY said:


> I have two Ray Gun tritium beads coming.
> Now I have to decide on what *24* tritium vials I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking abut ice blue in the bead blasted and maybe green in the blue?



Those look like some kind of flash suppressor/muzzle brake lol. Nice machine work.


----------



## MAD777

I like the idea of green trits in the blue one. That would look nice.


----------



## MikeSalt

Minimoog said:


> My 1915 Ever Ready arrived yesterday. Its absolutely great - everything is spot on and the wood is lovely dark solid oak. I have never owned a wooden light before and I can tell this won't be my last. The switch works fine, the handle is perfectly placed, the watch glass is clean and it just looks 'right'. It takes some absolutely forgotten box battery which offered 10 hours of use. I worked out that one 18650 will also give 10 hours of use so I have ordered a holder. Soon have it running and lighting the night.



You'll have to get a picture-heavy thread up about this (I did do a search, and couldn't find anything yet).


----------



## Minimoog

MikeSalt said:


> You'll have to get a picture-heavy thread up about this (I did do a search, and couldn't find anything yet).



I will for sure as soon as I get the battery holder fitted - beamshots and all! My unused (still in the box) Ever Ready Portable Electric Searchlight (from 1929) arrived yesterday and I'm most impressed. With the original 1920's bulb the huge deep mirrored reflector really gets everything the bulb can give and puts it out the front. The beam is focusing by means of a thread on the top to give flood or spot. There is even a spare bulb in the tailcap. Its a very old type of bulb with the filament on two tiny 'pylons' which has the filament in a tight 'up and down' pattern to minimise beam distortion due to off center filament placement which would make an elliptical hot spot. You can see it top centre here http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/images/5/53/Im1929BIF-EverReady.jpg and it is really a heavy duty bit of kit.


----------



## ven

Thanks to Sean




Not had chance to try this baby out yet.


----------



## the0dore3524

Olight SRII Baton a week in...hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## MikeSalt

EBL 906 smart-charger arriving today. I have a Technoline BC-1000, but I needed a smart charger for D-sized cells. Should also be receiving some AAA Eneloops in preparation for the arrival of the Lumintop TOOL Ti.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ D charger? Cool!!

UPS and Amazon are in negotiations about having a truck decicated to a load delivered to my house once a week. lol


----------



## AustinWolv

Mecarmy SGN3vn


----------



## zmbhntr

I just ordered a Tain Aura Ti AA. It will be my first light with tritium slots.


----------



## MAD777

A modded Eagletac TX25Cvn by Vinhnguyen54. 
An awesome little pocket thrower!


----------



## gigbyt

TK75VNQ FIAT LUX!! and a cheap MECO XM-L T6 2000lm Zoomable LED Flashlight 18650 just for fun, I like that it also has a carrier for 3aaa batteries. My first ZOOMIE!!


----------



## Drudge

Getting the Fenix PD32 (2016). First new torch since getting a TK35 and P2D a few years ago...very excited!!!


----------



## akhyar

Received these 3 from Banggood and Gearbest few days ago after few weeks in the mail from China


----------



## harro

Not so much incoming, as planning to buy. Have been looking at the TN32 1700 lm thrower. I like the idea of something that is supposedly capable of throwing near on a km. The newer version goes out to about 1040M where the older one throws to about 970M. In the real world, i doubt a few metres at that distance really matters. The older version has a tad more spill, which could be useful in not losing your target quite so easily in the transition from spot to spill. It will be interesting to see the difference between this torch, and my old 1147lm TN31. That should be quite a noticible difference.


----------



## KuanR

Medford Praetorian Ti. I'm starting Ti get more into knives over lights :O


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> Received these 3 from Banggood and Gearbest few days ago after few weeks in the mail from China




Very nice, like the presentation box!!


----------



## ghostprepper

Just got waiting on batteries
It's a gift


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> Very nice, like the presentation box!!



Not bad for an $11 presentation box though I read some posts that quite a few received the boxes damaged due to soft padded envelopes used for shipping.


----------



## GusManB

Sunbeam TCE1vnt Customized by Vinh with XPL triple.

Vinh's Quad XPL drop-in for my WIP TnC

Seraph P60 Hosts + FS54 and XPG2 PDT Drop-in from Vinh

SolarForce L2T Stainless(HOST) at a great discount! + Upgraded parts

Cryos Copper and Alum Cooling heads + Tail for my Surefire C2 bored body & SolarForce L2T Stainless


----------



## MAD777

Wow! GusmanB, you hit the jackpot!


----------



## Jim17

Nitecore SENS AA


----------



## GusManB

MAD777 said:


> Wow! GusmanB, you hit the jackpot!



Thanks!

Doing a lot of research pays off


----------



## Newlumen

Thrunite mini tn30. Not super excited. I bought it because it was $99. I already have tn36utvn ( 12000 lumen).


----------



## RyeBread

Two BLF A6s on the way!


----------



## SCEMan

ThorFire S70 XHP70


----------



## kj75

SCEMan said:


> ThorFire S70 XHP70


Great light!
A big one, but such a nice beam!


----------



## Kudzu

Just ordered a Zebralight SC52w and H52fw. I feel a little odd about the purchase, since they've been on the market for a relatively long time and I'm used to buying the latest 'n greatest. But I expect I'll enjoy them. I already have an SC5w that I like, and wanted to try the slightly smaller build.


----------



## AustinWolv

Tain Aura


----------



## BULLYBOY13

I just got my surefire G2 tactical single output the other day


----------



## Drudge

Just came in :thumbsup:


----------



## Archangel72

Drudge said:


> Just came in :thumbsup:





Dang I held my PD35 Tac up to the picture and thought it was a PD35 Tac LOL..




Anyway In the mail Just got my ToolVn

Awaiting in the mail the batteries for it I forgot to order with it =/ total facepalm on my part.


----------



## Skeeterg

Imalent EU 06V arrived today,and love at first site. What a cool torch. The Imalent SA04, and Olight S10II should be here soon.


----------



## Inebriated

Another EB1... I'm weak.


----------



## sgt253

I have a Vintage Eveready Flashlight Case no. 2660, made in 1924, on its way.


----------



## wjv

Got my Olight Mini Intimidator II

Nice diffused beam. No weird tints.

Ordered from FastTech on the 2nd. . . 
Shipped on the 3rd. . . 
Arrived in the USA on the 16th. . . 
Arrived at my house in in WA State on the 20th (today)


----------



## wjv

ghostprepper said:


> Just got waiting on batteries
> It's a gift
> 
> -- Image of LD50 --



Great flashlight!


----------



## ghostprepper

Still waiting for batteries Bla


----------



## primuss

Been lurking and just joined. I just ordered a Malkoff LED maglite drop in. Just sticking my toe in for now.


----------



## GaryM

Waiting for my two Nitecore MH27 lights. Also waiting for the diffuser lens to go with.


----------



## ateupwithgolf

Eagletac mx30L3C Nichia 219 should be here Monday!


----------



## Mr.Sun

*10 Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 3.7V 18650 Lithium Batteries from :/ www.fasttech.com  ordered Jan.1*


----------



## bykfixer

primuss said:


> Been lurking and just joined. I just ordered a Malkoff LED maglite drop in. Just sticking my toe in for now.



Welcome aboard!!!

Good choice. Just be prepared for a thinner wallet.




More Mag incans on the way. 
Get 'em while you still can.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Nitecore EC4SW just ordered... (I couldn't resist the tint! :shakehead), I noticed in one of the reviews for this that my diffuser for my Olight M22 will fit also... so happy days... the already floody light will become even floodier! 
Also ordered 4 x Panasonic NCR18650B


----------



## Tribull

Been lurking for quite some time. I just ordered a *MALKOFF MD2 (BLACK TYPE III HA)*

And

*M61W (WARM TINT BEAM)*


Very excited, I already have a Surefire P60 with their lowest output warm m61.


----------



## ghostprepper

Fenix PD35 tactical
Can't wait to get this baby


----------



## ghostprepper




----------



## RGRAY

I have a *GEISHA GIRL* coming (Pi Projects). 
She will be in brass with a red trit.


----------



## xzel87

H52w... damn postman has it since Friday, unsuccessful delivery they say, the timestamp is always after my office closing hours....sheesh,its an office address!... sorry partial rant....can't wait for first ZL.


----------



## Dogbytes

One of these... https://torchfactory.com/evo-67-torch

I'm hoping it'll be okay but I can't find a single review of one on the net! They do offer a 14 day 'no quibble' returns policy and a 12 month warranty. I've ordered it with the red LED and battery charge for the pair of 18650s that power it.

the intended use is lamping rabbits with my Lurcher and this was the best mix of price and specification I could find - all these kind of things seem to be assembled for the same selection of Chinese parts anyway...

Up to now I've been using a mix of a Maglite 2D that I've owned since 1985 a Surefire 6P that I got when we were working on Blackhawk Down. The Maglite, I have recently updated with a Cree XP-G2, 220 Lumen LED - which has transformed it (I actually almost ordered a 3D Maglite ML300L because I don't actually mind carrying D-cell lights). The Surefire has just had a Malkoff insert dropped in (another Cree XP-G2) and that, as I'm sure everyone knows, is a lovely conversion. I'm considering boring it out for an 18650 just to finish it off.

Whilst both are lovely lights, neither has quite the range I want and neither are the colour I want either - hence the new addition. Should be here tomorrow morning - I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## Stefano

Fenix PD35 TAC
Fenix E35 UE 2016


----------



## RGRAY

I bought this today.


----------



## wildcatter

TN-12 (2016) w/ USB Charger that has the capability of using the Battery in the charger to charge cell and gps, or any other device that uses usb to mini sub charging, without being hooked to ma power source,,, high tech fer this old man.


----------



## wildcatter

will be making another purchase for the TC10 v2 soon. These will be with the cool white Led's. 

Unless find a real deal on a TN-36 NW


----------



## LessDark

Got a Jaxman E2 EDC with Nichia 219b 4000K coming :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

Starting soon....

March _Mag_-ness at the Bykfixer home.


----------



## Tejasandre

Okluma tiny dc aluminum


----------



## LGT

A brass Peak eiger ultra,High CRI.


----------



## balane

I also have a ThruNite TN12 2016 on the way. I hope to get it by the middle of next week. It will be my around the house light and a well used Klarus XT10 will move to garage duty.


----------



## Wiseguy

I've got a pair of Eagtac lights on the way, D25A Ti and D25C Ti. I'm really looking forward to their arrival as they will be my first titanium lights. Two different leds, XM-L2 and XP-G2 cool white, so it'll be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## Hutchoven

Ordered a acebeam k70 yesterday. It will be my first real high end light. I've had some other amazon cheapie but nothing like this. I also ordered a nitecore i4 with 4 2600 nitecore 18650 protected batteries. Can anyone tell me if the other acebeam lights (k60, k50, k40) have had issues with certain larger 18650 batteries fitting? I'm assuming not with it being so large.


----------



## run4jc

I've gone nuts lately. It happens now and again. Let's see - Zebralight SC63w, Lumintop Titanium Tool with 219B, Lumintop Copper Tool with 219B and the Pièce De Résistance, an HDS Rotary with 219B high CRI emitter and Flat Dark Earth cerakote. How in the world does this happen!!?[h=3][/h]


----------



## MAD777

A Vinhnguyen54 modded M30Cvn KIT, Triple XPL HI 5000K, DriverVN2, Nitecore i2 charger, and 2 * LG3500mah 18650 batteries. I'm really looking forward to this as a powerful, medium sized all-round flashlight.


----------



## Stefano

Fenix TK09 2016


----------



## PocketLight88

Thrunite TN12 2016 NW, I got a PD35 a month ago and couldn't have just one Edc light! Wanted a neutral white Led to switch every other day.


----------



## bykfixer

A credit card bill....


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> A credit card bill....




:laughing: that it????? just one bill


----------



## ven

An amazing gift/s from an amazing chap, got a Christmas present today all the way from USA to Singapore to UK from Jonathan 



High Cri 200lm rotary with sapphire glass and clip, also a book 50+ things about Singapore







Totally taken back, thank you Jon


----------



## Skeeterg

Very nice light Ven. I got the Fenix RC09,and Niwalker MM18mb coming. GG had it at a very nice discount which I just noticed. I like these kinda lights with different types of LEDs.


----------



## Inebriated

Surefire M600U.

Debated on this for months, but since getting a new X300U-B and a couple of 200 lumen EB1's, and seeing their beams with the TIR lens.... I'm sold.


----------



## jetslipper

An Olight S2 Baton.


----------



## RGRAY

I found a NIB (never opened) rare BLACK Veleno D2.







​


----------



## ven

Open it Rick


----------



## torchsarecool

I have a fenix tk70 coming. Wanted this one for ages. Also some mags, and some other lights.


----------



## kj2

HDS rotary 18650 tube for my 250.


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Open it Rick



LOL, I have 3 more black (2 green and 1 ice blue) but I'll probably open it to put yellow trits in.


----------



## ven

You certainly have an awesome mini family going on


----------



## dhunley1

Fenix PD35 960 lumen version. Couldn't pass it up at $55 shipped.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Ven sent me a green Convoy S2+ triple XP-L HI (5000K) light with an LD-2 6 amp 4 mode driver board and moonlight, which can be programed out, for 2 groups. I love the green.

3 LEDs and 6A means that it's a true pocket rocket. I can only shine it on my skin from 1.5" away, for about 20 seconds, before 'ouch!'

Thanks Ven!

Chris


----------



## Capolini

*OLIGHT i3S CU 

,,,,,,,*Just the day a *TX25C2vn V3 DD/SINGLE MODE W/ XPG2! FIELD TESTED @ 80Kcd!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Frdlite

The m61 and magcharger upgrade from malkoff should be here tomorrow


----------



## GusManB

I managed to score one of thos rare Solarforce L2m Stainless steel Special Edition hosts.
There where only 2 in stock over the weekend at tactical Thai and now there out of stock.
I got # 41 and another lucky guy got 47, it's on its way EMS right now 

I read somewhere there where only 400 made.


----------



## bykfixer

A pair of these. Krypton versions.


----------



## ven

Very nice , love the green


----------



## bigburly912

I've got a few batteries coming, a rose gold s1 baton, and the one I'm looking forward to the most a TN36UTvn.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very nice , love the green



Agreed. Shame they stopped making them. 

One will be a user that's caniblized for the bulb for my 4C. The other will stay nip. I really like the 3D krypton in a 4C.
The user will be Malkoff'd at some point.


----------



## Inebriated

Inebriated said:


> Surefire M600U.
> 
> Debated on this for months, but since getting a new X300U-B and a couple of 200 lumen EB1's, and seeing their beams with the TIR lens.... I'm sold.


And it hath arrived. Goodbye G2X.


----------



## RobertM

Waiting for my new, updated Foursevens Preon P1 (blue) to arrive. Hopefully today!


----------



## TurboTime

6-acebeam k60
2-acebeam k70 
2-acebeam h10
2-acebeam ec35
Will be on its way to me soon


----------



## MrZelly

#1 - Tain Aura Ti AA/14500 – nichia 219 4000k – blue glow – 12 alternating red/white trits around tail – 6 alternating blue/white in switch button
#2 - Lumintop tool Ti AAA - Nichia 219B 4500K 91CRI emitter w/ ReyLight engraving 
#3 - Lumintop tool Ti AAA - XP-G2 R5 w/ ReyLight engraving
#4 - TCE1vnT - DHT 219C
#5 - K50vnV3
#6 - TM16GTvn
#7 - NC MH27


----------



## anjari_br

Fenix TK 15 ($20, in black friday)
Fenix E20 (I won the 2015 contest fenix...yes, i'm very happy..)


----------



## Xiphex

Sony Xperia Z5 Premium 32GB Single Sim Gold + Phone Case =D


----------



## Monocrom

Just waiting on a 2xCR123 plastic, battery case. And, a SureFire red press-fit filter for E-series lights. 

On back-order along with three other items. Hopeful that my order will ship sometime soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ven

6p, time to join the surefire club with a classic


----------



## jlistorti3

The new thrunite t10 with xp-l emitter


----------



## GusManB

Tain Corona 18650
Cryos M2 Bezel and AlCF,3P body
Solarforce L2T & L2m (Taking a while)
Surefire Z49 & SW02 Tails

Just got 
Sinner Brass Tri-EDC
TnC AH II Extension for my 6P making it a 9P


----------



## jetslipper

(double post)


----------



## jetslipper

This arrived earlier than expected ☺:







Olight S2 Baton.


----------



## GusManB

Sorry Double Post, CPF is running slight slow on my end today


----------



## GusManB

Forgot to add my McGizmo PD Mule. ( My one and only)
Coming from Germany and just landed in NY. Not long now , thanks Laser


----------



## kj2

Quiqlite X White-White.


----------



## wesmanthetiger

Not so patiently waiting.


----------



## wesmanthetiger

Not so patiently waiting...


----------



## wesmanthetiger

Waiting not so patiently...


----------



## Tired of darkness

They just showed up today, I hunted high and low for that um cap for 3 weeks finally found it in Canada then it set for 3 days in customs but finally arrived


----------



## Stefano

Thrunite TN12 2016 version (NW)
1 Thrunite 18650 3400 mA
1 Thrunite U1 charger


----------



## wildcatter

Be here next week,, all Thrunite
1) Ti5 NW
2) T10T XP-L NW
3) TN12 (2016) NW

I have been very happy with the Thrunite UI and for my uses the The steps in lumens is great, the have the most useful Firefly modes for my liking, most use to high, I like I can access the firefly and do what I need and not loose my night vision, I will never use a cool white again, there neutral white is killer.

And a new Benchmade,,, automatic open, fer a sticker,,, a I mean kicker,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## campingnut

My second Surefire 6P...thinking about running the incan until it burns out...


----------



## LessDark

Shadow JM35 MT-G2 2x26650, will be my around the house light.


----------



## Inebriated

campingnut said:


> My second Surefire 6P...thinking about running the incan until it burns out...


I keep wanting to do this myself.


----------



## Bananagram

I'm just starting to get into this flashlight thing, so I'm taking it slow.

Malkoff MDC AA
Malkoff MDC CR123
Malkoff MDC LiIon Head
Matchbox Instruments HF-R in Copper

Just getting my feet wet.


----------



## ven

campingnut said:


> My second Surefire 6P...thinking about running the incan until it burns out...



I can see where your coming from, may just do the same ................


----------



## CLHC

Inbound in a week, NEBO BIG Larry LED Work Light. Will see when I have it in hand see it being "fit to be tried."


----------



## ven

One off blow out, being off work ill +cpf=wallet disaster

c2
m2
m2 cryos bezel in HA
m2 bezel ring black stainless
m2 UCL 

Still await 6p
4x 16650 cells

Think thats it.................for a while now!


----------



## Caesar Tjalbo

> Your item was processed through a facility in SANTIAGO OCPI CP, CHILE on March 12, 2016 at 11:24 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


Olight S2 Baton, as answer to my recommendation request. However, the local mailman is usually the hardest hurdle and I hope, hope, hope my package doesn't get lost or "lost". There's a brand spanking new and charged battery already waiting for it. Fortunatelly I'm broke so I can browse the forum without further marital problems.


----------



## Ishango

An Armytek Partner A1 V2. My Partner A1 v1 was broken and replaced under warranty a bit more than a year ago. It was kindly replaced with the then newly introduced V2. And now a few months ago that one started to play up. Mailing Armytek and sending them a video I returned the defective one and the replacement is incoming. That is great customer service.


----------



## ven

An amazing surprise gift from Daniel:bow:, wow......THANK YOU speechless .......:rock:

PocketRocket ti xm-l2 T6 4C 4300-4500k............very nice tint! 










Love it, totally taken back again........


----------



## KDM

Dang Ven!


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Dang Ven!




I know Ken, 

"......................................................................."

Speechless

I have 3 very special gifts, these will be rotated for EDC use


----------



## DeeFff

K60vn CW dedome now in Vinh's queue, thanks in part to Ven :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

DeeFff said:


> K60vn CW dedome now in Vinh's queue, thanks in part to Ven :thumbsup:




Congrats, its an awesome all round light! The huge bright hot spot reaches far enough for most uses with generous spill...........near perfect beam imho.

Look forward to impressions DeeFff


----------



## MrZelly




----------



## Trashman531

I've got a crelant 7g5cs with the aspheric head and 2 nitecore 3400mah 18650's. But this shipping from China is killing me! Ordered it 5 days ago and my tracking number still isn't showing up... Ugh


----------



## ven

Stunning mrZelly


----------



## MrZelly

Cheers, ven! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladd

@MrZelly from the perspective of the above picture, it almost looks like a AAA Haiku.

Wouldn't it be cool to have a scaled-down Haiku?

Nice lights, sir!


----------



## RGRAY

I just found these two.
This is what the ad said.
"2 Off Custom Muyshondt flashlights - Unused and in original packaging - The Aeon is a 3 stage, the Nautilus a 2 stage - Neither have ever been used or carried. Both were ordered by me a few years ago and are now surplus to requirements - Both are Custom Made flashlights and are of so much higher specs than production that you have to see them to appreciate the difference - They are truly brilliant (excuse the pun!)...







 ​


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom said:


> Just waiting on a 2xCR123 plastic, battery case. And, a SureFire red press-fit filter for E-series lights.
> 
> On back-order along with three other items. Hopeful that my order will ship sometime soon. Fingers crossed.




Well, at least I got the red filter. Let's see if the case arrives later.


----------



## bykfixer

campingnut said:


> My second Surefire 6P...thinking about running the incan until it burns out...



Pilotodude says he still has his original bulb...in the round model...from 20+ years ago....


I have every TL3 bulb ecops had left coming. 
All 5 of them.
Now 4 Pelican M6 modules. Found a great price.


----------



## fvshaggy

Just getting started in the forums. Malkoff m-361lmh with two 16650 batteries and xtar vp2. 

My flashlight fever is heating up. 

Cheers


----------



## staticx57

I need to be banned from here.

Recently arrived:
Surefire 6p
2X 16650
Reylight tool cu nichia
2x 18650

Waiting for:
BLF A6 bare metal
Lumintop SD75
Convoy s2+ UV 365nm
Cheap mountain electronics P60 drop in to start off with
Maratac AAA brass

Need to order:
2X 18650 to match previous


----------



## Torky455

So, Christmas brought an SC62W and S1 Baton and just a couple weeks ago I finally filled my NEED  for a single 18650 thrower with a P12GT. Ok I said, I'm done for a while. That was working fine, until today when I discovered 10180 lights. Not a big purchase, but there is now a CooYoo Quantum SS headed my way. Looks like the old LOD Q5 may be getting retired from my key chain.


----------



## rjking

:twothumbs


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Olight S1.


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> I need to be banned from here.
> 
> Recently arrived:
> Surefire 6p
> 2X 16650
> Reylight tool cu nichia
> 2x 18650
> 
> Waiting for:
> BLF A6 bare metal
> Lumintop SD75
> Convoy s2+ UV 365nm
> Cheap mountain electronics P60 drop in to start off with
> Maratac AAA brass
> 
> Need to order:
> 2X 18650 to match previous




Hey the naked b6 is quite a nice light, mine is meant to be 3d but too warm for that, would say the 5a is closer(around 4000k to my eyes)Nice though!
Got the s2 UV the other day for rach and it is a lot less bright than i expected, got some UV glasses just in case for when she uses it! Bit underwhelming tbh but it kind of works OK ..........

Drop ins for a happy medium of cost/build/performance, look at the sportac ones, i have the nichia 219 and xp-g2 triples, both nice but the nichia of course is the one i would recommend over the cooler xp-g2! For around $35 ish, hard to beat! Would also recommend the 2 mode simply because your not as limited and 20% is ample for most edc uses Its is limited to 6v(single mode is 9v .......just to be aware).


----------



## bykfixer

rjking said:


> :twothumbs




Good to know. Thanks.

Kinda surprised it took this long to get smart eneloop chargers.


----------



## ncgrass

I've sent for some lithium AA, aaa and cr123 batteries. Also for a microstream and tool ti. I really need to stop spending money for a while, I already have 7 lights!


----------



## RGRAY

INCOMING !


----------



## ven

Stunning Rick, i would be super excited with that little beauty!


----------



## GusManB

This baby is complete and will be heading my was soon 





It's a Lumeray with a Cree XPE RGB Triple, and Damascus Bezel


RGRAY, Nice! Find


----------



## GusManB

> Love it, totally taken back again........



Nice and Sleek Ven


----------



## magellan

Nice, mine is on its way too in the right angle version and I also went for his new 18500 light on Kickstarter.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> INCOMING !



That is one lucky find. Congrats!


----------



## staticx57

RGRAY said:


> INCOMING !



:twothumbs


----------



## write2dgray

That damascus is stellar.


----------



## markr6

SC600w III HI is in the mail. Scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but I'm not real hopeful since it's USPS. Either way, it will be a nice little birthday gift to myself!


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Stunning Rick, i would be super excited with that little beauty!



Thanks ven, can't you tell I am?


----------



## ingineer

JetBeam TCR21
on the right, both 123 and AAs. could not resist


----------



## ingineer

Also some packets today
New Thrunite Ti and DQG, MecArmy for size.


----------



## ven

RGRAY said:


> Thanks ven, can't you tell I am?




:laughing: I am doing that dance for you this side of the pond!! Excited for you my friend


----------



## bykfixer

As March madness heats up in gymnasiums across America, March _Magness _is coming to a close at the Bykfixer home. 

All items have been delivered now that the last few light bulbs trickled in....

Time to fertilize the money tree and repair the hole in my wallet.


----------



## Skeeterg

Niwalker mm15vn from a forum member,and still waiting on some product from GB back from Feb.4th.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Time to fertilize the money tree and repair the hole in my wallet.





What fertilizer do you use? Seriously my tree ain't growing any more money, branches have wilted! I might have killed it.......:-(


----------



## Pegaso

Incoming is:
1 x TM16GT 
1 x BLF A6
4 x BLF 348
2 x S10R II (but they are not for me. I already have one) 

Think I have to cut my credit card in half...


----------



## kj2

Acebeam K70. My Olight M3XS needs a bigger brother


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Acebeam K70. My Olight M3XS needs a bigger brother




 congrats kj2!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> What fertilizer do you use? Seriously my tree ain't growing any more money, branches have wilted! I might have killed it.......:-(



Time heals all wounds. I have a new wallet and planted a new money tree called "no paypal, no amazon" until the money tree has blooms falling off.


----------



## Woods Walker

I have a A1 prime standard warm, Keeppower 14500 840mAh, 4xCR123 orange battery holder and some kinda funky silicone 18650 battery cover in the mail. Going to basically use the A1 prime for it's parts. The standard version tailcap for my Tiara as don't like the magnetic tail cap thingy for use within a headlamp. The 1XAA body for omnivore applications and the standard version head just to see if I like that UI better or extra parts. Also it was on sale and don't ever pay full price of that kinda stuff (no offense to those who do). The Keeppower had a higher storage than my 800mAh one so why not.


----------



## ingineer

Keeping the post office busy lately some new stuff
Atom, meh ..rattles
Thrunite Ti and T10 very nice
gotta love the Olights
Nitecore EC11
i'm a Kenwood fan but this seems to work OK


----------



## bykfixer

^^ this
Unless the seller flakes on me.


----------



## Vlada1911

ven said:


> I know Ken,
> 
> "......................................................................."
> 
> Speechless
> 
> I have 3 very special gifts, these will be rotated for EDC use



I would say I'm jealous, but instead I'm just gonna say I'm jealous


----------



## ven

I am very lucky and honored Vlada


----------



## ven

ven said:


> One off blow out, being off work ill +cpf=wallet disaster
> 
> c2
> m2
> m2 cryos bezel in HA
> m2 bezel ring black stainless
> m2 UCL
> 
> Still await 6p
> 4x 16650 cells
> 
> Think thats it.................for a while now!




Always need pics!


c2 off Barry with the trits,amazing!



m2



cryos bezel z32(m2) and bezel ring




Fitted to the c2 as i want to keep the M2 as is with the head design




6p







All 4x 16650's 4.35v are in, also another 4x 16340's to have the voltage for the VOB drop in xhp70.
Have a malkoff L/M/H neutral for one of the SF's

Super exicted for the gizmo off Sean,awesome ! xpl HI 4000k and programmable driver @2.7a .

Been a crazy week or so...............

and vinh sent this today as a gift for Madison(9yr old) ...........amazing of him, she is over the moon!! CPF is one amazing community thats for sure.........




So an update from original with pics.............we all like pics


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> ^^ this
> Unless the seller flakes on me.



You need help Mike








How many SF's is that now?


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> You need help Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many SF's is that now?



Hey, a factory LED G2 don't pop up everyday. And $36 shipped too? 
Gotta add it to my meager SureFire collection.
But last year I found a minty old style 6P for cheap, yet the seller never shipped it. Worse, it's still listed!!!


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Hey, a factory LED G2 don't pop up everyday. And $36 shipped too?
> Gotta add it to my meager SureFire collection.
> But last year I found a minty old style 6P for cheap, yet the seller never shipped it. Worse, it's still listed!!!




Hay, you have an awesome collection of problems:thumbsup: Intrigued about the g2, is it similar to the copy from solarforce P1


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Intrigued about the g2, is it similar to the copy from solarforce P1



Well an ordinary G2 bares little resemblence to a P1. But frankly I know very little about the L at this time.
Sellers says 120 lumen (which means that sealed metal head thing) so if I have any luck and seller was full of it, maybe the lower level one with a P60L will be what arrives. 
Either way I'm cool with it.


----------



## ven

Yes, more on the material side which is a plastic type which iirc a type of polymer, however it is alloy underneath the polymer. Not ideal for higher output drop ins due to keeping the heat in! 

Makes a good beater light as kind of bounces with being light, Callum has it now as his 1st p60 with an xp-l 3 mode drop in


----------



## CLHC

Okay, finally this one came in.



 

 



Size comparison





Shot in the dark





On HIGH (really cannot tell with the photo shot)





On Medium (again, cannot tell with these photos)





Flash[ing] *Red*





EDC(?)



 



Me Magnetized





Weight





That's all for now!


----------



## Gunnerboy

Received from Mtn Electronics/AliExpress/Banggood/RTD Vapor/IMRbatteries:


BLF A6 (anodized) 
BLF A6 (non-anodized) 
Convoy X3 XM-L2 
XinTD C8 XP-G2 
Samsung INR18650 30Q 
Vappower IMR26650 5200mah 


Enroute from Banggood:


Shadow JM35 MT-G2 
BLF A6 18350 bodies 
Samsung INR18650 30Q 

I just love the BLF A6 bare-metal. It's replaced the ZL SC600 Mkii as my primary EDC.


----------



## ven

I hope your body for 18350 fit! I have had 3 in a row from BG and gave in, none are correct thread. I hope they took note and sorted it:shakehead

The black ano fits, its the bare that did not with mine.


----------



## SG Hall

^^ Same for me, but gave up after 2. Slightly different thread profile on one side of the short extension though it looked the same. It did my head in and I gave up. BG gave up too and refunded as it was coming from a third party and they couldn't control it. Mine was the black ano.


----------



## ven

Crazy, i told them straight off and said they changed supplier or something, then 2nd was same. Told them again!!!! and same.............refunded and 3 useless tubes :laughing:

Got fed up of making vids , i said its the same as the other 2 i have sent you :laughing:


----------



## Gunnerboy

ven said:


> I hope your body for 18350 fit! I have had 3 in a row from BG and gave in, none are correct thread. I hope they took note and sorted it:shakehead
> 
> The black ano fits, its the bare that did not with mine.



Thanks for the heads up *ven*! Three times?!! That's incompetent, unacceptable. :shakehead


----------



## ven

Gunnerboy said:


> Thanks for the heads up *ven*! Three times?!! That's incompetent, unacceptable. :shakehead



It is, but in BG's support, they did send more out then refund in the end..............Just a shame not checked and actually did nothing about it(or who ever made them did not).

They are not perfect BUT they do resolve issues!! So i cant knock them for that, most of my experiences have been good! 

Hope its sorted for you!


----------



## ven

One of three




The black was issue free.............well not exactly. Work this one out! On medium mode with the 18350, i got a loud whine.................not in high or turbo, just medium mode. I can hear something slight now with the 18650 but it is a quiet whine(need to be close to ear to hear it)

Looks good imo with black 18350 body though, heat treated s2 clip


----------



## Inebriated

The classic, the venerable, the Surefire 6P.

Saw 'em on eBay for $38, saw that they were phased out, figured what the heck, I want it. Assuming the bulb is GTG, I'm going to use it as-is until the bulb dies out.

I've been looking for my old 3D Mag that I'm sure has been thrown away, but I really wanted just a classic incan. This should be sweet. Where does one get 6P bulbs if this one is out?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Zebra light Sc5w and Mecarmy PT14....


----------



## Trashman531

Ugh... Along with my creleant 7g5cs that has yet to arrive I just ordered a thrunite Archer 2c, crelant 7g6 and a xstar vc4. Also thinking about a niteyes RC 16 (I think that's what it is. Bit I fear the wife's wrath already! Lol


----------



## CLHC

Inebriated said:


> The classic, the venerable, the Surefire 6P.
> 
> Saw 'em on eBay for $38, saw that they were phased out, figured what the heck, I want it. Assuming the bulb is GTG, I'm going to use it as-is until the bulb dies out.
> 
> I've been looking for my old 3D Mag that I'm sure has been thrown away, but I really wanted just a classic incan. This should be sweet. *Where does one get 6P bulbs if this one is out?*


There are replacement _incandescent_ bulb/lamp assemblies available for the SF.6P (though may not be genuine SureFire) from Lumens Factory in the D26 Series. Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## Inebriated

CLHC said:


> There are replacement _incandescent_ bulb/lamp assemblies available for the SF.6P (though may not be genuine SureFire) from Lumens Factory in the D26 Series. Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## magellan

These two golden beauties on the left just arrived recently, a rare (1 of 20) Mr. Bulk Dragonheart brass 18500 light, and a Luter right angle triple mod 18650 in golden and bronze anodizing. Shown next to Luter's earlier 18650 triple mod power bank light in golden and blue ano.
.



.



.


----------



## ven

k70vn:naughty:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> k70vn:naughty:



Very nice!!!
Waiting for beam shots :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Very nice!!!
> Waiting for beam shots :thumbsup:




I still need to do some from the tn32UTvn that has been ever so cosy in my draw I will do my best to get out with Callum and stretch the LED's of a few. Weather has been bad and time just as!

Wont be the best as by phone, but will give a rough idea/comparison


----------



## Poppy

I've just been told that I am getting an Easter present from a friend who lives on the other side of the pond.

A convoy S2+ shorty 18350 body in gray.
with a nichia 219C 
four mode driver... moonlight, low medium and high, with high at 3 amps.

I am sure that I am going to be VERY happy with this, as I just started trying out the shorty S2+ as an EDC, in the watch pocket of my jeans. Driven at 3 amps, it'll be a little pocket rocket, with a nice blend of flood and throw. 

I have a triple made by James3 3tronics.co.uk driven at 6 amps, the moonlight is just perfect for those things moonlight is perfect for. 

hehehe... good things are coming!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> k70vn:naughty:



You ordered one?! I knew it 
Hope my regular one arrives soon.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> You ordered one?! I knew it
> Hope my regular one arrives soon.




 you know me too well

Its too much an awesome light to not tbh Kev, its an outstanding performer out of the box! I hope your arrives soon too, cant wait for your impressions

Be an easy 8-10 days for me!


----------



## Gunnerboy

My black BLF A6 18350-body arrived today and fits perfect. I ordered on 23 March from BG's U.S.site.
My A6 light is likely from their newer batches. Hopefully, going forward they've resolved the fitment issue.


----------



## smenkhare

Already arrived a TK16
in the mail, TK75, runtime extension tube, E01, D4 charger a couple of packs of keeppower 3500mah


----------



## Newlumen

Tm16gtvn and k70vn


----------



## Inebriated

The 6P arrived... and there's another on the way.


----------



## MrZelly

just arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

I like that 24-70 back there! I've been using a 24-105L since 2009, but thinking about switching. Can't decide.


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Tm16gtvn and k70vn


You've picked up some real fire power there Newlumen!!!


----------



## Poppy

markr6 said:


> I like that 24-70 back there! I've been using a 24-105L since 2009, but thinking about switching. Can't decide.


I ran with a 28-85 for years on my Cannon SLR.
IIRC, and If things have not changed, the less range/flexibility the lens has the sharper the image at each end of its zooming range. In other words, you'll typically get a better image with a single focus lens than with a zoom. I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## wrcpino

Three week ago my new Flashlight arived. Until now i'm very happy with it.


----------



## wrcpino

the spare batterij arived. It looks nice.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome to the site.

Good score.


----------



## MrZelly

markr6 said:


> I like that 24-70 back there! I've been using a 24-105L since 2009, but thinking about switching. Can't decide.



It's a great lens. Teamed up with the 70-200mm 2.8L mkii and a 50mm 1.2L and you're set. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

Brinkmann Legend LX.


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought this collection.





1. Photon Fanatic Tasklight 2
2. Veleno D2
 3. Veleno D2 
4. Veleno D2
5. Modamag Draco TiN 
6. Peak 10180 (knurl body) 
7.Peak 10280 (knurl light) 
8. Wee ns 
9. Wee ti 

​ 

My Lights :candle:


----------



## sticktodrum

That's an insane collection. Congrats.


----------



## ven

sticktodrum said:


> That's an insane collection. Congrats.



+1

Awesome family now, all these little lights add up to a HUGE collection!


Today i got a pleasant surprise 





De-domed xhp70 off VOB




And a thanks to Matthew, another C2 (bored) now on its way


----------



## ingineer

[h=1]HDS Systems EDC Custom Rotary 219B Black Bezel, Raised Button, 170 Lumens[/h]


----------



## ingineer

i am such a noob, i think these are compatible.
please let me know if there is another head for the Vital Gear FB1
TIA


----------



## PocketLight88

Fenix RC-09, should be arriving today!


----------



## PocketLight88

Fenix RC-09, should be arriving today!


----------



## RGRAY

sticktodrum said:


> That's an insane collection. Congrats.



I forgot one. 
He also included a MBI HF-R SS #10 OF 12 with a 10440 tube and a black anodized HF/R zoom head.


----------



## mcnair55

I have an Eagletac D25LC2 coming with a very acceptable 20% discount off a supplier here in the UK.


----------



## Poppy

mcnair55 said:


> I have an Eagletac D25LC2 coming with a very acceptable 20% discount off a supplier here in the UK.


I have the D25A and D25A2, they are both nice lights; I am sure that you'll like the D25CL2 
It has seven different blinky modes :nana: by time you figure out how to use them all, you'll be retired 

Just kidding. The blinkies are pretty hidden.

Enjoy your light, it is a nice one. :thumbsup:


----------



## nyc71

I have an Olight S10RII, Fenix PD35 Tac, Nitecore-MT10A, Olight M1X Striker, another Nitecore charger, & several extra batteries for the lights.


----------



## TKC

*I just ordered my first Malkoff; it is an MDC HA TAC 1CR123. I am stoked.*


----------



## MAD777

JetBeam T6vn flashlight modified by vinhnguyen54 with 6300 lumen & 430,000 lux (over 1300 meters throw) in only a 28 oz. light!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> JetBeam T6vn flashlight modified by vinhnguyen54 with 6300 lumen & 430,000 lux in only a 28 oz. light!



 about time MAD you got that wallet out!!! been a few weeks at least :laughing:


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> about time MAD you got that wallet out!!! been a few weeks at least :laughing:


Yeah, this will be light #12 from Vinh. 
He lights up my world! LOL


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Yeah, this will be light #12 from Vinh.
> He lights up my world! LOL




:laughing: your life lighter, your wallet lighter, you feel lighter.............all good


----------



## vinhnguyen54

LOL you guy makes me feel terrible...Yall gotta slow down and enjoy what you already have!


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## BLUE LED

I have some 26650 and 32650 cells coming from Slowtech. I ordered early Feb 2016 and still nothing


----------



## wrcpino

Today my new battery pouch arrived.
It fits two 18650 batteries 🔋 🔋
Bought on Ebay.


----------



## mcnair55

BLUE LED said:


> I have some 26650 and 32650 cells coming from Slowtech. I ordered early Feb 2016 and still nothing



Seems the name is appropriate I hope you paid by Pay Pal.


----------



## BLUE LED

mcnair55 said:


> Seems the name is appropriate I hope you paid by Pay Pal.



It was with FastTech, but i changed the name to SlowTech. It was so long ago, I'm not sure if i paid by Paypal


----------



## nyc71

MAD777 said:


> JetBeam T6vn flashlight modified by vinhnguyen54 with 6300 lumen & 430,000 lux (over 1300 meters throw) in only a 28 oz. light!


I haven't kept up with this forum, how can I get one of those?


----------



## DeeFff

MAD777 said:


> JetBeam T6vn flashlight modified by vinhnguyen54 with 6300 lumen & 430,000 lux (over 1300 meters throw) in only a 28 oz. light!


Me, too - is it here yet?



nyc71 said:


> I haven't kept up with this forum, how can I get one of those?


Easy peasy- visit Vinh's website and order it.


----------



## Tachead

BLUE LED said:


> It was with FastTech, but i changed the name to SlowTech. It was so long ago, I'm not sure if i paid by Paypal



I have the same thing going on with BG but, I ordered in Jan. They even sent me a second Astrolux A01 but, still nothing. I think I am done with Asia orders.


----------



## Poppy

I placed an order for a couple of emitters with fasttech on March, 6 and they arrived about 3 weeks later. Not bad.

I also wanted to place an order for a few batteries, but IIRC they only had one shipping method to ship lithiums, and upon check out, I wasn't able to select it.

SO... I bought batteries elsewhere.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ cool! I need some more Panasonics. 
I'm down to 12

Mr. Postman dropped off a relic (in terms of flashlights being updated every 3-1/3 months).

A Brinkmann incan from early LED days.








After seeing work it was disassembled shortly after. 





Stacked up against a few popular ones around that size.


----------



## Newlumen

MAD777 said:


> JetBeam T6vn flashlight modified by vinhnguyen54 with 6300 lumen & 430,000 lux (over 1300 meters throw) in only a 28 oz. light!



Thats the light I want to get. Good light mad777.


----------



## sticktodrum

Just got an email from Vinh...so hopefully soon I'll be getting a ToolVn w/ 219C, and a couple of S1Vn w/ 219C and XP-L 4000k. 

Also, waiting for the recent Reylight Tool Ti, of which I ordered 2. 

Aaaannnd...I just bought two Reylight copper Tools off eBay.


----------



## ven

Other than a 
k70vn
Malkoff drop in
EDC plus triple
C2

A gizmo today! 









Oh and a HA triad tail cap(none in black so this will be for the c2 or one of the c2/s..............maybe the m2!! I like these problems.......................ok maybe not as it could end up costing more triads!


----------



## ven

Beam pics Mike and any mods planned?


----------



## MAD777

Wow ven! If you ever take a pause in acquiring more for your ever expanding collection, you need to take a group picture for us! LOL


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Wow ven! If you ever take a pause in acquiring more for your ever expanding collection, you need to take a group picture for us! LOL



Will get a few together for you one time, for now pics of most here MAD

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights/page45


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Will get a few together for you one time, for now pics of most here MAD



Found them & Callum's too! 👍


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Found them & Callum's too! 




:thumbsup:


----------



## not_waterproof

Just ordered a DQG Hobi as a potential replacement for my Lummi Raw Al. Still love the Lummi but if I can get it smaller, why not?


----------



## neutralwhite

Another sinner custom host Cu.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Wow ven! If you ever take a pause in acquiring more for your ever expanding collection, you need to take a group picture for us! LOL



Little mini pic with what i could carry, sure all these are within the last few weeks............ another C2 on the way too.





An EDC rainbow............

I know CPF members EDC more than this :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

A cookie goes out to anybody who can guess who made this one....


----------



## EBuff75

Waiting on a Zebralight SC600 Mk III for myself. Three weeks so far with no word on shipping. And checking my email 10x a day doesn't seem to be helping speed things up either... 

I also ordered a cheap, UST Brightforce 2AA for my neighbor. She wanted something cheap, easy to use, and that would be brighter than her current lights (a bunch of crummy, dollar store store junk, and one old work light of her husband's that's probably older than me). The UST seemed to fit the bill, although I'm worried that it might be a bit too bright for her. If that's the case, I'll just keep it and try to find her something else!


----------



## Gunnerboy

Shadow JM35 w/MT-G2
Samsung INR18650 30Q
Basen 18350


----------



## Pegaso

Just happened to order a SR52UT the other day :S
And I'm still waiting for the BLF A6, ordered some time ago.


----------



## JPA261

Incoming is pretty boring compared to what I have seen on here but;

-Malkoff E1T 
-MDX20 for my Streamlight SL20


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> A cookie goes out to anybody who can guess who made this one....



PentagonLight. I wanna cookie. I am hoping cookie means a Malkoff dropin to try in my PentagonLight that I posted in the LED section

They made some really nice US made lights too. To bad they went out of business after Surefire sued them


----------



## bykfixer

Look at you!!

Yep, the LM-1.
Your thread was the inspiration. 

I'd forgotten about the fabled Pentagon. I found the pictured one nip for $20 shipped. (It's my 1 light for April greg)

I was looking hard at some Fultons but saw your thread and thought... "hmmm, Pentagon made those Korean War era looking deals"... enter the LM-1. Outdated and all that, yet that is perfect with the direction my collection is headed. Little by little I'm going back in time slowly but surely. 

No MiniMoog time warp here, just a gradual closing of a gap between current tech and stone age LED's.

Now about that cookie...





Would you settle for a cookie colored Streamlight ball cap? 
Three on the way along with some ink pens.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> Look at you!!
> 
> Yep, the LM-1.
> Your thread was the inspiration.
> 
> I'd forgotten about the fabled Pentagon. I found the pictured one nip for $20 shipped. (It's my 1 light for April greg)
> 
> I was looking hard at some Fultons but saw your thread and thought... "hmmm, Pentagon made those Korean War era looking deals"... enter the LM-1. Outdated and all that, yet that is perfect with the direction my collection is headed. Little by little I'm going back in time slowly but surely.
> 
> No MiniMoog time warp here, just a gradual closing of a gap between current tech and stone age LED's.
> 
> Now about that cookie...
> 
> Would you settle for a cookie colored Streamlight ball cap?
> Three on the way along with some ink pens.



Nice. Yeah, I had forgot about them too until I found my old L2 in a box downstairs(the one from the thread). They really made some nice stuff. My dad has an L2 as well along with some accessories like the protected tailcap. It was actually one of my first quality LED lights that I bought way back in 2004 or so. I have another oldy too that I found with that one. You know, that old L2 has a really nice even CW tint at 85 lumens. It has a nicer beam then a lot of the modern emitters lol.

Let me know how the LM-1 is. Gotta love the old stuff.

I was just bugging you about the cookie.


----------



## nyc71

DeeFff said:


> Me, too - is it here yet?
> 
> 
> Easy peasy- visit Vinh's website and order it.


Thank you


----------



## RGRAY

INCOMING!





 
1. Veleno D2 polished 
2. Veleno D2 brushed 
3. Veleno D2 black
4. Veleno battery case
5. Lummi Wee ns 
6. Lummi Wee ti 
7. MBI HF-R ss 
8. Modamag DracoTiN 
9. Photon Fanatic tasklight ll 
10. Peak Eiger 10180 
11. Peak Eiger 10280 
12. Peak Eiger 1280 body and cap
13. Peak Eiger 10440 copper 
14. Peak Eiger 10440 body and cap
15. Hydrogen-3 3-4-6 bead 
16. Peak Shasta alm black N-cell 
17. Peak Matterhorn alm black AAA 
18. Peak Kilimanjaro alm black AA


----------



## RGRAY

OH, and another display box.


----------



## MAD777

RGRAY said:


> OH, and another display box.


Ha! You'll need another display box! 
LOL


----------



## bykfixer

Tachead said:


> Nice. Yeah, I had forgot about them too until I found my old L2 in a box downstairs(the one from the thread). They really made some nice stuff. My dad has an L2 as well along with some accessories like the protected tailcap. It was actually one of my first quality LED lights that I bought way back in 2004 or so. I have another oldy too that I found with that one. You know, that old L2 has a really nice even CW tint at 85 lumens. It has a nicer beam then a lot of the modern emitters lol.
> 
> Let me know how the LM-1 is. Gotta love the old stuff.
> 
> I was just bugging you about the cookie.



Works out about the cookie thing 'cause the Streamlight gear guy says they're out and sent me a refund. Dratz!

Will mention the LM when it arrives. And I'll still end up with a Fulton at some point.


----------



## waynestractor

I currently have a Fenix LD75C and some 3500mAh 18650's coming to replace my Nebo o2 Beam piece of crap! I should have known better than to buy from the local tool store. After using my Fenix HP30 headlight and reading lots of reviews here I'm pretty confident I will be happy with it.


----------



## ven

RGRAY said:


> OH, and another display box.



:laughing: 

Think it's about time you upgraded to a chest!


----------



## tex.proud

New here. Kinda why I have a couple items coming. Recently learned of eneloop NiMH batteries, have some AA and AAA coming for my tiny lights.

Oh, and a NiteCore MT1A to try out.

Tex.Proud


----------



## ven

Nice choice with the loops , excellent cells! Nice little light , off to a good start!.......how it all begins
:welcome:


----------



## jondextan

I just paid for a 2015 D25A Ti Nichia and an SC5f off eBay. Great deal! I can't wait to get them.


----------



## EBuff75

Just got the shipping notice for my Zebralight sc600 MkIII! :twothumbs


----------



## waynestractor

I now have an EagleTac SX25A6 and an Armytek A1 V2 on the way. I have tons of Powerex AA's for my camera equipment so thought it would be nice to have a light or 2 that could use them. I got The EagleTac on clearance for $89.95 with free shipping, seemed like a great deal!


----------



## ven

2 things.............

new c2




Ruined the head trying to get the bezel ring out:shakehead luckily have spare as other has the cryos on so no biggy




k70vn




The Bro's


----------



## ven

Triad tail cap from Oveready for one of the c2's


----------



## AVService

I like my PT16 so much that I just ordered the PT18 to keep it company!

Now the waiting.


----------



## ven

EDC plus in neutral xp-g2 flavour, love the tint...............dont love the start in high but it was not enough of a deal breaker on not buying!

Best container for a p60 ever!!! take note drop in sellers!




At bottom a tool for bezel rings(it does say in the advert anyway, but thought i would show a pic)




Still wont remove the c2 ring............thats stuck forever :laughing:






Anyway, home for now


----------



## mk2rocco

My first HDS is landing on Friday


----------



## ven

mk2rocco said:


> My first HDS is landing on Friday




All things considered(which means being realistic and not $3000 lights or ones that can throw 3km)...............imho its probably the best flashlight in the world................yep you can re-read that comment again!!!!


----------



## CLHC

BIG *Red* came in today.












That's all for now.


----------



## RGRAY

*2 Damascus Photon Fanatics*



It looks like 9 Damascus lights were made of different styles.
The 16340 looks like a Blocky Boy and is a one of two.
The 18350 looks like a custom one of a kind.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...amascus-Lights


----------



## markr6

I'm to the point where I just don't need, or really want, anything else. But due to boredom and curiosity, I figured it was time for some Malkoff action. I have an MD2, hi-low ring, and M61 Nichia 219B dropin coming. $125 for the setup.


----------



## waynestractor

Those Damascus are some interesting looking lights!



RGRAY said:


> *2 Damascus Photon Fanatics*
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like 9 Damascus lights were made of different styles.
> The 16340 looks like a Blocky Boy and is a one of two.
> The 18350 looks like a custom one of a kind.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...amascus-Lights


----------



## TKC

markr6 said:


> I'm to the point where I just don't need, or really want, anything else. But due to boredom and curiosity, I figured it was time for some Malkoff action. I have an MD2, hi-low ring, and M61 Nichia 219B dropin coming. $125 for the setup.


*Cool, on getting a Malkoff!! I just got my first one recently too.*


----------



## Badbeams3

Klarus G30 on the way for me. After all these years I still can't wait for a new toy to arrive. Have some batteries on order as well.


----------



## TKC

*​A box of Sure Fire batteries.*


----------



## Skeeterg

2 more Imalents, DD2R10v and DM22LK.


----------



## firesure

Had a Cree XP-G2 bulb replacement and an AR sapphire lens for my bargain Maglite 6D arrive this weekend. Lots of flood for close quarter stuff which is nice!


----------



## firesure

Also watching a few bits on eBay....

hopefully going to have a replacement head and LED drop in for my surefire G2 shortly and looking at purchasing a Solarforce 2x 18650 body to start messing about with..... I can see a problem developing as I'm becoming obsessed with my Maglite 6D


----------



## Ladd

More direct drive drivers are on the way from RIchard (Mtn Electronics). What would we do without this most excellent supplier?


----------



## marcalbar

2 x Olight S1 Batons (Cu & Ti)
2 x SF G2X Pros (Tan & Yellow)
ReyLight Tool Ti


----------



## ven

Being tighter than a fishes a55(they are water tight) i wanted a holster for the gizmo without spending a huge amount ............So the answer for me was a $12 or so xeno leather holster..........any colour as long as brown but not bothered. Kind of like it and its more to protect than show off!!

So today this came








Must admit it was a good guess on my behalf!! pretty much perfect!!!




Good thing is you dont have to have it too far and use the upper press stud for easier removal. Saying that its snug but easy to remove from right in!




Better than the spare v11r holster i was using.........

Holster for the tk75 on the way from HKe which looks 
Ebay No 162034276032


----------



## CLHC

These two (2) came in today:












That is all!


----------



## akhyar

Ordered this BLF A01 copper Nichia 219B for 20 bucks from Banggood.

http://www.banggood.com/BLF-Edition...of-Keychain-EDC-LED-Flashlight-p-1048174.html


----------



## MAD777

All this copper stuff I'm seeing is like a siren calling me toward the rocks! 😠


----------



## akhyar

MAD777 said:


> All this copper stuff I'm seeing is like a siren calling me toward the rocks! 



You might like this brass Maratac too 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-aaa-brass-flashlight


----------



## waynestractor

You might like this brass Maratac too 




https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac...***-flashlight

You might want to check that link...


----------



## akhyar

waynestractor said:


> You might like this brass Maratac too
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac...***-flashlight
> 
> You might want to check that link...



You need to have an account with Massdrop to view the link.
It's selling for 40 bucks though you have to wait until the drop ends.
Faster if you buy direct from CountryComm.


----------



## waynestractor

Not sure how many people would want to sign up to something just to see a link?


akhyar said:


> You need to have an account with Massdrop to view the link.
> It's selling for 40 bucks though you have to wait until the drop ends.
> Faster if you buy direct from CountryComm.


----------



## akhyar

waynestractor said:


> Not sure how many people would want to sign up to something just to see a link?



Well, some people already have an account with Massdrop, and it's just a click away.
I did mentioned the price at Massdrop, so up to others to venture further or not.

I'm not promoting Massdop btw, so up to viewers to do what they want to do.
Before we going off-topic, I just stop here and keep the thread clean


----------



## MAD777

Yes, I got the copper Maratac CR123 size light from Massdrop a couple of months ago.


----------



## jggonzalez

Cooyoo Quantum SS for me and an AL in red for my daughter.


----------



## PocketLight88

After getting a nice raise at work I pulled the trigger on a FENIX TK75 and 4 FENIX 18650 3400mah!! The collection is growing


----------



## fadon

akhyar said:


> Well, some people already have an account with Massdrop, and it's just a click away.
> I did mentioned the price at Massdrop, so up to others to venture further or not.
> 
> I'm not promoting Massdop btw, so up to viewers to do what they want to do.
> Before we going off-topic, I just stop here and keep the thread clean



Actually, there's a little trick to allow people to view Massdrop links without needing to have an account with them. Next time, just add something at the end of the link, just like the one below.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-aaa-brass-flashlight?mode=guest_open


----------



## UnderPar

My Zebralight SC63w will be delivered tomorrow........ Wooooh!


----------



## Skeeterg

*​Fenix ld-60. I wanted a good all around light and I think this fits the bill. Compact size,good throw,good runtime,high lumens,and good quality.*


----------



## ven

Holsters..............wahoooo.............so exciting!


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> Ordered this BLF A01 copper Nichia 219B for 20 bucks from Banggood.
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/BLF-Edition...of-Keychain-EDC-LED-Flashlight-p-1048174.html




Like that, looks a nice light.......my conundrum is its use. Its too nice and will get beat up on keys! Then for something like that, i would struggle for any other type of use:thinking:


----------



## kj2

Surefire G2X Pro yellow. Digg my G2X LE and always wanted a yellow G2X.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Surefire G2X Pro yellow. Digg my G2X LE and always wanted a yellow G2X.






And what drop in is it going to be fed?

Malk?


----------



## bykfixer

kj2 said:


> Surefire G2X Pro yellow. Digg my G2X LE and always wanted a yellow G2X.



Yellow nitrolon rules!!!


----------



## Inebriated

Well, I did it, I purchased a 3D incan Maglite for a whopping total of $15. A replacement for the childhood silver one that tragically suffered from the curse of the alkalines. 

I'll tell you, Amazon's free overnight shipping will run me dry. I didn't even intend to get it, I just needed some household stuff, saw that it would be here tomorrow and figured why not? This must be what it was like when Walmart got big. 

"I'll just go pick up some milk and basil... and a tree stand."


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> And what drop in is it going to be fed?
> 
> Malk?


Nope, since it's a standard led design  the G2X isn't a P60 based light.


----------



## ven

I forgot!! remember now as newbie got a g2x version!!


----------



## Poppy

GearBest one of the authorized dealers at this site had a free give-away, and I was lucky enough to win.
a 
Manker U11 with a Cree XPL emitter. It is USB rechargeable.
It looks like a great light, and I am excited about getting it and playing with it.
I don't know anything about Manker as a brand, but the reviews I have seen are all positive.
It should be here on Monday. Yahoo!


----------



## ven

Congrats popppy, looks a nice little light and kind of similar to the ZL's.............sure it will be a nice little pocket rocket!


----------



## bykfixer

Congrats Poppy!! 
Keep us updated.





Coming from Bill Utley himself.


----------



## ven

You must be sat on $1,000,000's Mike :laughing: 

That for ever growing collection of classics!!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> You must be sat on $1,000,000's Mike :laughing:
> 
> That for ever growing collection of classics!!



I'm all in on flashlight history. This is a 320 page gold mine.

Don't know how many are left. But he still has some if anybody is interested.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> I'm all in on flashlight history. As my collection slowly goes back in time the book will be a handy resource.






I might have to buy me one of them books to keep up with it!!!


----------



## rjking

Finally MDC AA with the new clip design. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Like that!!!


----------



## UnderPar

Eagletac D25A2 Nchia 219


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Just arrived today, Convoy S-2's in Green, Red, Blue to keep the silver one company that Gunga gave me with a "modder's Kit" to get me over my "what if I break or ruin it" phase. Now I think "if I break it, that justifies sending to Vinh to make sure the mod is completed correctly".

In addition to the Convoy lights, I ordered the Convoy "Tank" that looked like a heavy duty 18650 O ring sealed container. It is actually much bigger in real life-perhaps able to hold a convoy light in 18350 configuration and a spare 18350. It only about an inch short of taking the entire light in 18650 configuration. May be perfect for a mini survival kit with a lot of goodies....
In addition, I also got the MecArmy SGN3, shown on my Chrysler 300 keychain with my Quantum D2, DQG Spy, a spare 10180 and my Spyderco Ladybug...
Still waiting on a Massdrop Copper Preon 1, the BLF copper A01 and a never ending order of various Lithium cells. Almost forgot, the CPF Italia "Cometa", an awesome looking 26650 light with the "Bistro" Driver by Toykeeper (I love the programming-from a simple "Muggle Mode" if I am handing the light to a non-Flashaholic friend to borrow while I change batteries or retrieve a hidden backup light to a sweltering direct drive to power the led with whatever the battery can give!) 
I know this sounds like a lot of lights, but I am moving and will probably not order lights for 4 weeks so I can ensure they go to the correct address....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-04/2F3D9A8B-66F3-4E8A-B2CF-FAED8598E857.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...04/2A0B28D7-8533-4C3B-85BA-45AA5212822E_1.jpg


----------



## Swedpat

RGRAY said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Veleno D2 polished
> 2. Veleno D2 brushed
> 3. Veleno D2 black
> 4. Veleno battery case
> 5. Lummi Wee ns
> 6. Lummi Wee ti
> 7. MBI HF-R ss
> 8. Modamag DracoTiN
> 9. Photon Fanatic tasklight ll
> 10. Peak Eiger 10180
> 11. Peak Eiger 10280
> 12. Peak Eiger 1280 body and cap
> 13. Peak Eiger 10440 copper
> 14. Peak Eiger 10440 body and cap
> 15. Hydrogen-3 3-4-6 bead
> 16. Peak Shasta alm black N-cell
> 17. Peak Matterhorn alm black AAA
> 18. Peak Kilimanjaro alm black AA



And I thought I suffer from a serious flashlight addiction! Thanks, I am NO addicted after all... 

At this moment I am waiting for the arrival of a Klarus G30 from Gearbest, I ordered it two weeks ago, hope it will arrive soon. It will be my last flashlight for the season. I live ~100km south of polar circle so within 2-3 weeks there will be no dark nights for around 3 months. :sigh:


----------



## ven

Swedpat said:


> And I thought I suffer from a serious flashlight addiction! Thanks, I am NO addicted after all...
> 
> At this moment I am waiting for the arrival of a Klarus G30 from Gearbest, I ordered it two weeks ago, hope it will arrive soon. It will be my last flashlight for the season. I live ~100km south of polar circle so within 2-3 weeks there will be no dark nights for around 3 months. :sigh:




Thats harsh on the flashaholicism!!!! Move to the UK, in about 2-3 minutes, there will be 3 months of rain :laughing:


----------



## Swedpat

ven said:


> Thats harsh on the flashaholicism!!!! Move to the UK, in about 2-3 minutes, there will be 3 months of rain :laughing:



Yes, it is a hard period of the year. Fortunately the bright summer nights are good for cycling which is my favorite sport/physical activity. But every summer I long for the autumn...
I visited a friend in Preston summer 2009, it's not far away from Manchester. It was in the same trip I was to Edinburgh and the village Foyers in the middle of Loch Ness. I didn't see Nessie then but will make another attempt...
By the way: it was sunny days when I was in Preston.


----------



## ven

Swedpat said:


> By the way: it was sunny days when I was in Preston.



Please come back!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Swedpat

ven said:


> Please come back!!!!! :laughing:



I really want to. Maybe I can contact you before so we can have flashlight party in the rain! :laughing:


----------



## recDNA

Just ordered a Nitecore MH20GT and a couple of protected batteries from A&A


----------



## ven

Swedpat said:


> I really want to. Maybe I can contact you before so we can have flashlight party in the rain! :laughing:




your on!!!


----------



## Swedpat

Ok; I just ordered a Fenix E35UE(not the 2016 version). I considered it a long time and wanted to get it before it's too late. This will be the last flashlight for the season. I think...


----------



## ven

No even a day has past and another light! 

My last light was about 50 or 70 ago.......good luck with that ... I don't even know how many I have these days.......


----------



## Swedpat

ven said:


> No even a day has past and another light!
> 
> My last light was about 50 or 70 ago.......good luck with that ... I don't even know how many I have these days.......



Yes, but I am NOT addicted. Only order lights I really need...:green:


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Broke my one/month rule for this:




A light from my youth.

Collection took a trip back in time. I plan on staying there for a while.


----------



## twin63

Tax refund binge........

Two more 6P's and a 2C Maglite (incan)

From Malkoff: M61, M61NL, 2C cell drop in, 1xCR123 MDC body, and a pre-cut reflector and UCL lens for the Maglite

One of the 6P's (with M61) will go to my brother. The Maglite is for my 78 year old mother. She is wanting a "bright light" for when she is alone. Can't think of anything simpler than a Malkoff'd Maglite. Plenty bright and she can whack someone over the head if she needs to:duck:.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Swedpat said:


> Ok; I just ordered a Fenix E35UE(not the 2016 version). I considered it a long time and wanted to get it before it's too late. This will be the last flashlight for the season. I think...



I have one and love it- I also got the Nitecore EC4SW & they are almost the same....


----------



## bykfixer

twin63 said:


> Tax refund binge........
> 
> Two more 6P's and a 2C Maglite (incan)
> 
> From Malkoff: M61, M61NL, 2C cell drop in, 1xCR123 MDC body, and a pre-cut reflector and UCL lens for the Maglite
> 
> One of the 6P's (with M61) will go to my brother. The Maglite is for my 78 year old mother. She is wanting a "bright light" for when she is alone. Can't think of anything simpler than a Malkoff'd Maglite. Plenty bright and she can whack someone over the head if she needs to:duck:.



Very groovy.

Your mom will really like that Malkoff'd Mag. 
Now regarding your brother...is he getting the M61 or the NL? Sounds like you'll be keeping the NL (I vote _you_ keep the NL, and let your brother get his own **** NL)


----------



## twin63

bykfixer said:


> Very groovy.
> 
> Your mom will really like that Malkoff'd Mag.
> Now regarding your brother...is he getting the M61 or the NL? Sounds like you'll be keeping the NL (I vote _you_ keep the NL, and let your brother get his own **** NL)


Ha ha. Yep, he's getting the M61. He's not been bitten by the bug yet. I have a few Malkoff drop ins...liked the M61N so much that I had to get the NL.


----------



## bykfixer

The NL in a SureFire host is like sliding in 2 brand new C cells in an old Rayovac, whacking it against your hand just right and enjoying a beautiful beam for a few minutes... Except the light with an NL doesn't need to be whacked against your hand every few minutes and that beautiful beam lasts for mucho many hours on a pair of modern day lithiums. 

It's a favorite around here by many long term flash light junkies for good reason. It's like Goldy-lox's porridge... juuuuust right.


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC HA 1AA should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## SBstratus

Nitecore P20UV, finally decided to get a proper UV light after a while.


----------



## Swedpat

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I have one and love it- I also got the Nitecore EC4SW & they are almost the same....



I have the ordinary E35 and like it so I think E35UE will be even better with the wider hotspot and higher output. Not the same throw, though. I guess E35UE is pretty much like a smaller PD40 with cooler tint. The tail standing ability is good and the mode spacing is perfect, in my opinion. Actually I collect lights perfect for as well hand use and tail standing. 
Having several flashlights placed out(at low or mid mode) in a room is nice for a cosy feeling! And E35UE will be another perfect light for this purpose!


----------



## ingineer

BLF Ti and green H3's 219b
Don't know if this is the right decision


----------



## BEARS ARE PEOPLE TOO

I got a tn36utvn comin in! Anyone know how long it takes for vihns light to get delivered? Do you get a tracking number?


----------



## ven

Looks a nice light does that!!! have to be a little careful with the trits though...............saying that its not a beater type light :laughing: 

Smart!!!

What decision are you unsure about?


----------



## ven

BEARS ARE PEOPLE TOO said:


> I got a tn36utvn comin in! Anyone know how long it takes for vihns light to get delivered? Do you get a tracking number?




You will get a message to say recieved, then anything from a day to even 3 before accepted and start with tracking..............depending on where you are, USA side and USPS could still mean up to 3-4 days........UK around 8 days...........

Awesome beast, congrats


----------



## ingineer

ven said:


> Looks a nice light does that!!! have to be a little careful with the trits though...............saying that its not a beater type light :laughing:
> 
> Smart!!!
> 
> What decision are you unsure about?


Sounded too good to be true,not a lot of reviews, and should i have saved for the McGismo haiku 
"Smart" makes me feel better, have a bunch of trits available should i knock them out


----------



## ven

Its a nice looking light!!! defo a nice purchase imho, enjoy it without a $500 worry of loosing..............always look on the bright side of........


----------



## Tre_Asay

I have a 3500 mAh battery and 2 14500 in the mail.
I also ordered a dark suks eiger clip on the way.
I am trying to order a stainless El Captain Ultra but no response yet.


----------



## ven

Triad tail cap came today and a notification for an RC40vn


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> ... a notification for an RC40vn



You decided you needed a few more lumens in your arsenal, I see! 😀


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> You decided you needed a few more lumens in your arsenal, I see! 




Well as I don't have a killer throw type (Q) and have a Q70 which really is just a bump up from 15k to 20k although the rc40 will kick its butt for heat! I thought the T version in a nice 5000k so PDTn . Always loved the rc40 tbh, it will be the biggest light I have ....well unless I use 2 extensions on the tk75vnQ70 :laughing: 

So reasons of lots of flood and throw with 500kcd, good heat management in a solid well made body, the x60 is a beast , but for this size I think the Fenix has better build. But then at twice as much you would expect nothing less really(I know not always the case!) The k60/70 are very close the the tk75 build!! Really nicely made and a good moderat to large-ish size light.

20k is very very tempting for a flag ship lumen beast!! So close when it comes choosing and the xhp70 is a fav of mine for output , decent enough reach along with tint! So not easy and 49/51 tbh...that close MAD 

Also my throw biased lights are less than the flood biased....so it all kind of swayed it

Pic of the triad







Now reason for zerorez simply , keep it still with the twisty surefire UI and no worry of amps I put through!


----------



## Genna

I expect a few parts...Cryos bezels, VOB P60 & Aleph dropin, +10A FET driver boards and reflectors...now I'm curious


----------



## Ladd

Just for chuckles, a Tank007 with Osram emitter. It was less than $15, and I want to see what the Osram is like.


----------



## The Hawk

Lumintop Tool AAA. I like the size of 1AAA LED lights as well as the run time.


----------



## ingineer

Hawk;
You are going to like that, now have two, one from Rey and one factory.
Could not help myself, so many lanterns including Aladdin kerosene, but this is perfect for the pack.
http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/fenix-cl25r-lantern-camping-lamp


----------



## bodhran

Got my shipping notice for my Quantum DD that Vinh did a little mod on. Nothing much but I'm excited.


----------



## The Hawk

Thanks for the vote of confidence, ingineer. Looking forward to getting my new "toy".


----------



## SG Hall

ingineer said:


> Hawk;
> You are going to like that, now have two, one from Rey and one factory.
> Could not help myself, so many lanterns including Aladdin kerosene, but this is perfect for the pack.
> http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/fenix-cl25r-lantern-camping-lamp



That one is great. I bought the standard and upgraded the cell, making it one of the few non-Vinh lights that I love. As a bedside lamp, I use this one more than any other light I own. The 3500 cell gives it great runtime. Slight driver noise on some modes, but unless you are a dog it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Rolo

I have a JiL Lite J2 and a Jetbeam TCR1 incoming. The Jil Lite should be here by the end of the week. Time to restock on cr2's and cr123's.


----------



## Mr45

Zebralight H600Fw Mk II, Xtar VC4 and a couple batteries....

Figured it was time for some upgrades


----------



## MAD777

I went on a small buying spree. Well, a buying spree of small lights. I've been wanting some copper bling, also wanted some Nichia 219b samples, and I didn't have a size AA light. I scoured the Internet for deals on small, already inexpensive lights. Here's the 4 lights coming... 

Eagletac D25A, Nichia 219B (AA) 
Astrolux SC, Cu, XPL-HI (AA) 
Lumintop Worm, Cu, Nichia 219B (AAA) 
Astrolux A01, Cu, Nichia 219B (AAA)

Grand total, with a couple 10440 & a couple 14500 batteries, was $135 (US).


----------



## SG Hall

MAD777 said:


> I went on a small buying spree. Well, a buying spree of small lights. I've been wanting some copper bling, also wanted some Nichia 219b samples, and I didn't have a size AA light. I scoured the Internet for deals on small, already inexpensive lights. Here's the 4 lights coming...
> 
> Eagletac D25A, Nichia 219B (AA)
> Astrolux SC, Cu, XPL-HI (AA)
> Lumintop Worm, Cu, Nichia 219B (AAA)
> Astrolux A01, Cu, Nichia 219B (AAA)
> 
> Grand total, with a couple 10440 & a couple 14500 batteries, was $135 (US).



Nice MAD. I've scattered a few A01s of various colours around the house here because they are great indoor lights. I would hate to, you know, use a light switch. 

Small buying spree! Love it! [emoji38] ( Would a large buying spree be a Maglite 6D?! )


----------



## knyt_crawlr

Latest impulse buy has a Streamlight ProTac HL arriving this week.


----------



## Customwoodcreations

After about 2 weeks of research, which seemed like 2 months, I ordered a T6vn, an Efest Blu6, and a handful of LG KeepPower 3500 mAh protected bast terriers. Only been 3 days, and I'm already looking for the package!


----------



## Customwoodcreations

Already trying to decide on my next purchase. Right now looking at the SR52UTvn, the LD50vn, or most likely a X60m. I know I'm all over the place, but each has characteristics I like. I'm planning on ordering one of them the day I receive my T6vn.


----------



## RGRAY

I have a Toby Pra Glowworm V2 ss coming.


----------



## MrZelly

Just arrived today!


----------



## ven

That is some awesome mail!!!


----------



## Macatron

I've got a Nitecore D2 and a pair of protected Orbtronic 3400mAh 3.7v 18650s coming for my new TK22.


----------



## Newlumen

Tk75vn spec 2 with extended kit, 8 lg mj1.


----------



## Tre_Asay

Lets see, 
A G-shock master of G rangeman,
A tektite expedition star
4 rechargeable C size batteries
10 blf-348 flashlights
a tektite chameleon
a thrunite T10 nw xpl
an ultratac k18
a flexible tripod
an r-pal lantern
and I am just about to place an order for some prometheus battery holders and spare batteries for the r-pal


----------



## NevC

Not a top unit, but you have to start somewhere.
A VGCS Crelant


----------



## Xiphex

submit post button lagged - ignore.


----------



## Xiphex

Nitecore MH20GT  Estimated delivery between *Tuesday, May. 10 and Wednesday, May. 18* AAAAAAAAAAAAH  ............. 

My first XP-L HI Flashlight 

Main reason: Yellowstone Tour July 2 - 7 , I feel like I let down my current flashlights, they must be sad someone new is coming in - current flashlights start flashling their SOS Lights "Hey! We're still here, at your bedside. Don't forget about us!" heheheheh


and also 2 Xperia Z5 Premium phone cases


----------



## DellSuperman

I have my Brass TinyDC coming back from Jeff for some tune up. 
And in a month's time, i should have something black from Jeff Hanko coming my way... 

Exciting times!


----------



## SV_huMMer

Have my little Fenix RC09 coming, plus a couple of AW 14500 IMRs for SRT3, and a Liitokala Lii-100 single-cell multi-charger/powerbank.


----------



## kj2

Came in the mail today


----------



## ven

Liking that a lot Kev,


----------



## MrZelly

DellSuperman said:


> I have my Brass TinyDC coming back from Jeff for some tune up.
> And in a month's time, i should have something black from Jeff Hanko coming my way...
> 
> Exciting times!



Indeed....I wish it were July already


----------



## Customwoodcreations

Still waiting for my T6vn, and just ordered a TX25C2vn XPG2 yesterday. Both should ship late next week.

I gotta find someone local that sells nice lights. I like to touch and feel first. And then there's that instant gratification thing too...


----------



## danpass

Received today.





Momentary on; 15 lumens. Further press will lock on. 45hr runtime.


Double press; 320 lumens. Further press will click on. 2hr runtime.


I have one of those Rayovac Indestructibles (2AA) LINK for the shelf at the back door and I always loved the user interface, which is the same as this Surefire (different lumen range).


But this G2X Pro is smaller and smoother, so it fits in a pouch. I got a yellow from Kevin at brightflashlights.com


Next up is a G2X Tactical (one brightness, momentary only) for a weapon light.



Pic thread - (Caution: Hot Surface



) 






Surefire G2X Pro Hot Surface 121551 by Dan Passaro, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777

Customwoodcreations said:


> Still waiting for my T6vn, and just ordered a TX25C2vn XPG2 yesterday. Both should ship late next week.
> 
> I gotta find someone local that sells nice lights. I like to touch and feel first. And then there's that instant gratification thing too...


What a powerful pair you picked! You're going to be very happy with those. And, you'll see that they are worth the wait, and then some. Just think of that old Carly Simon song, "Anticipation."


----------



## Badbeams3

Decided I have enough wimpy lights, time to get a real one.


----------



## tex.proud

I have the Manker T01 coming from the group buy, and some NCR18650B from a gearbest sale.

Just got in my ArmyTek Dobermann, some LG INR18650MJ1 hicap, and some NyoGel.


----------



## ven

Nice bit of kit tex! I have the exact same nyogel myself, been using it for years................think i am on my 4th tube............


----------



## SG Hall

ven said:


> Nice bit of kit tex! I have the exact same nyogel myself, been using it for years................think i am on my 4th tube............



People USE nyogel?? 

I just bought a tube so I can fit in with the cool flashlight crowd, I don't expect to ever put any on a torch.


----------



## ven

SG Hall said:


> People USE nyogel??
> 
> I just bought a tube so I can fit in with the cool flashlight crowd, I don't expect to ever put any on a torch.



crowd for sure

I tend to remove the O ring, little bit and massage it in, couple of dabs on the threads and job done..............less is best!


----------



## tex.proud

SG Hall said:


> People USE nyogel??
> 
> I just bought a tube so I can fit in with the cool flashlight crowd, I don't expect to ever put any on a torch.



HaHa! Could that be why I'm waiting 'til my next check to get One of Vihn's customs?


----------



## jlistorti3

Thrunite Archer 1a v3


----------



## Koam

Just got an email from Zebralight that my order has shipped... SC600w MK III HI and SC5w and a couple of unprotected 18650s. Ordered about 3 weeks ago.

misread the emails, just the SC5w shipped, the 600 is suppose to ship next week.


----------



## ven

Big mail today, rc40vnT ,




Q for anyone with the light, i dont have the plug to charge(have the car charger but useless to me), so used a 12v 2a Xtar charger plug and seems to be working fine. Anyone know what the charge rate is for the light, presume at least 1.5a .
4x 10a 3500mah Sanyo cells too


----------



## Archangel72

ven said:


> Big mail today, rc40vnT ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q for anyone with the light, i dont have the plug to charge(have the car charger but useless to me), so used a 12v 2a Xtar charger plug and seems to be working fine. Anyone know what the charge rate is for the light, presume at least 1.5a .
> 4x 10a 3500mah Sanyo cells too




color me green with envy

/drool


----------



## ven

Well the charger is not good as i need 5v 1.5a (not 12v 2a), so will have to see if i can find one somewhere!


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Big mail today, rc40vnT ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q for anyone with the light, i dont have the plug to charge(have the car charger but useless to me), so used a 12v 2a Xtar charger plug and seems to be working fine. Anyone know what the charge rate is for the light, presume at least 1.5a .
> 4x 10a 3500mah Sanyo cells too


What a beauty!!! 😍


----------



## ven

Its a beast!! will try and get a pointless shot out front in a bit :laughing: Need to stretch its legs in an open area but not with this head ache!


----------



## tex.proud

A Jet beam TCR21 From lumosmaxima.


----------



## wildcatter

Finally pulled the pin on my flood. This pretty much covers every need I have and so far I have been thrilled with every Thrunite I have. The more I liked what I was getting the more I was willing to spend. This time my last,,,,, I know for a while anyways,,, The TN-36 UN. It is coming in CW so I may decide to sell and buy the NW instead, but for the price I paid, I'll be able to recover my cost if I do decide to sell and go with the NW.

I have never been happier with any light's since I started buying the NW and Thrunite have been flawless for me. I will use this flooder on 130lm and 850lm most time, that's why I went with the TN-36, I like the useable 130 lumens for most night time activities, and on a short throw light 850 and 120* spill is lighting up a huge area. If I want to reach out I have the TN-32 for that,,, the wait begins,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Badbeams3

I will be getting a MINI TN30 NW delivered to my door today. I got the TN36 NW last week and absolutely love the light. It can run at 850 lumen all night without overheating. And the turbo mode is...pure insanity in the best way. Even during the day I can shine it at the ceiling and it brightens the room way up. Can't stop playing with it...to much fun. But the real running level is the 850 mode and that's way more than I need for walking around. The TN-30 offers a 500 lumen level which I think might be more reasonable. And the neighbors won't think a nuke went off when I hit turbo anymore, or at least a smaller one. Keep them a bit happier perhaps.


----------



## camelight

I am waiting for a klarus g30 and 4x protected 18650 Panasonic batterys
I am very excited, up tp now all my flashlights was cheap or not very powerful my brightest flashlight was the mte p7-d that works very bad i have the streamlight siege lantern it has very good bild qalty but it much less bright and it is a lantern not a flashlight 
I can't wait for it to come and the mail in my country is very slow and has bad service i know it is alredy landed in here more then one weak ago and there is no singh of it


----------



## recDNA

Bills and advertisements


----------



## Genna

A black Leef 2x18650 body


----------



## Skeeterg

Needed keychain light,so Fenix E15.


----------



## Skeeterg

ven said:


> Big mail today, rc40vnT ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q for anyone with the light, i dont have the plug to charge(have the car charger but useless to me), so used a 12v 2a Xtar charger plug and seems to be working fine. Anyone know what the charge rate is for the light, presume at least 1.5a .
> 4x 10a 3500mah Sanyo cells too


Congrats,and wow!


----------



## xjive

Just recieved my very first light in the mail yesterday an Eagtac DX30LC2-SR and couldnt be happier. The distance the light reaches is so amazing im already looking forward to getting even more light.


----------



## ven

Skeeterg said:


> Congrats,and wow!




Thanks Skeeterg, its a beast alright! As crazy as it sounds, its the type of light hard to put down.............just feels great in hand,balance,weight,size.


----------



## bykfixer

recDNA said:


> Bills and advertisements



ROFL. 
Love it. Hopefully at least a Brite Guy flyer is in there somewhere.

The UPS travels past my house these days. And I'm ok with that. But at some point those new PK lights and a Streamlight ProTac HL USB will be enroute along with an order yet to be placed at kaidomain, flashlight lens and who knows what old gem my ocd voices will direct me to purchase from ebay. Likely a TL 122 or perhaps something mentioned in that book by Bill Utley.


----------



## CLHC

Was waiting for this:






Plus 4 more Panasonic Eneloop Pro Batteries in AA and AAA.


----------



## NevC

Xtar VC4 charger and Olight I3E


----------



## vadimax




----------



## bykfixer

According to the internet these are on the way:




Dimming Fulton 3D circa 1957




Minty US Navy map reader circa 1943.


----------



## ven

WOW mike, you certainly mix it up, from PK's latest to old classics, a true flashaholic if I ever knew one !


----------



## isreel24

just made my 1st order with vinh for the tx25c2vn with vnx2 driver and xml2pdt. hopefully here early next week


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> WOW mike, you certainly mix it up, from PK's latest to old classics, a true flashaholic if I ever knew one !



Well the way I see it, PK's products are history in the making as you well know due to acquiring some if his previous innovations. 

My pop was in the Navy during the Korean conflict. He was the guy in the rear of the plane who spotted the target below and said "now". The map reader is in his memory.

And the Fulton... it's a dimmer. How cool is that? Ya know?

Edit: turns out the Fulton was not a dimmer after all.


----------



## ven

await beam pics please and of course one of your special write ups


----------



## kj2

Zebralight SC600w MK III Hi with LG INR18650MJ1 battery to go with.


----------



## richbuff

isreel24 said:


> just made my 1st order with vinh for the tx25c2vn with vnx2 driver and xml2pdt. hopefully here early next week


That looks like a nice light. 

:welcome:


----------



## fireman9170

currently I am awaiting a Nitecore p20 and an Olight S2 copper. Im sure it will be something else very soon.


----------



## SG Hall

isreel24 said:


> just made my 1st order with vinh for the tx25c2vn with vnx2 driver and xml2pdt. hopefully here early next week



Great choice. This one is on my shopping list, exactly this spec. I would appreciate your thoughts on it when it arrives, thanks. [emoji106]

I have PT18vn on the way after picking it up really cheap in the recent sale. I love the PT16vn, hopefully its big brother has the same UI. Otherwise the siblings will be swapping heads. Ok, every analogy has its limitations so I'll stop now.


----------



## RoBeacon

7777s Quark Smart QS2L-X. Got the email to Pre Order and ordered immediately. I almost ordered the first one but I wanted a brighter light and they did it!


----------



## CLHC

A couple more Batteries from Panasonic Eneloop Pro:


----------



## Genna

A few Aleph's are on the way to me


----------



## sandalian

A headlamp, I think it will be a gift for friend's wedding.


----------



## CLHC

And on this Friday the Thirteen[th]:


----------



## Monocrom

Nice, "lucky" score. Would rather have that than a rabbit's foot. (I'm sure the rabbit would agree.)


----------



## ven

CLHC said:


> And on this Friday the Thirteen[th]:




That looks a very nice little light!!


----------



## CLHC

Monocrom said:


> Nice, "lucky" score. Would rather have that than a rabbit's foot. (I'm sure the rabbit would agree.)





ven said:


> That looks a very nice little light!!


Thanks! I'm liking this "Lilo" SF.T+ for sure already. 

Quick comparison with the blade of a BM.G and the AAA:






Since I'm working the G-Shift for these couple of evenings, I'm EDC'ing this right now.


----------



## Linuxology

maratac coppper aaa 

&
Arc LSH-P w/ DatiLed Mod


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Was going to say my new Lumintop Copper/Carbon Fibre Prince but it was just delivered! Includes an authentic leather holster with covered side pouch for an extra 18650!


----------



## UnderPar

Got 2 Nitecore MT40GT and batteries coming my way. Hopefuly it will be delivered today...


----------



## magellan

2 4Sevens Preon 2 AAA copper lights

Copper, brass, and aluminum Lumintop Prince 18650 lights

1 Lummi Raw aluminum CR2 light

1 Lummi Raw 14250 bead blasted nickel silver

1 Lummi Wee 10180 bead blasted nickel silver

1 Lummi Raw 14250 aluminum light

2 Olight S2 Copper 18650 lights

1 Surefire Titan Plus AAA light (to keep my Surefire Titan CR2 light company)


----------



## SG Hall

magellan said:


> 2 4Sevens Preon 2 AAA copper lights
> 
> Copper, brass, and aluminum Lumintop Prince 18650 lights
> 
> 1 Lummi Raw aluminum CR2 light
> 
> 1 Lummi Raw 14250 bead blasted nickel silver
> 
> 1 Lummi Wee 10180 bead blasted nickel silver
> 
> 1 Lummi Raw 14250 aluminum light
> 
> 2 Olight S2 Copper 18650 lights
> 
> 1 Surefire Titan Plus AAA light (to keep my Surefire Titan CR2 light company)



Lucky it's the weekend magellan, you will have a decent amount of time to properly add to your collection.  [emoji106]


----------



## 59ride

i have 2 veleno designs quantams on the way, 1 silver and 1 black


----------



## MAD777

CLHC said:


>



Nice knife too!


----------



## UnderPar

Thrunite TN4Aw. :twothumbs


----------



## magellan

SG Hall said:


> Lucky it's the weekend magellan, you will have a decent amount of time to properly add to your collection.  [emoji106]



LOL

To paraphrase Winston Churchill, so many lights, so little time!


----------



## bykfixer

magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> To paraphrase Winston Churchill, so many lights, so little time!



Speaking of that:




Not 1, but 4 NIB post WW II civilian Fultons ($5 ea)




A pair of Burgess red button lights ($7 ea)




A Burgess dual switch Range Finder ($16)




And a genuine Burgess C size.






So much for 1/ month in May.


----------



## ven

the battery may be past its best!!! great finds mr fixer you must have one of the vastest collections..................so much variety!


----------



## MAD777

We are soon going to see the grand opening of Byfixer's Flashlight Museum!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> We are soon going to see the grand opening of Byfixer's Flashlight Museum!




Night at the museum!!!


----------



## bykfixer

These lights are so inexpensive. And clean up real nice.


----------



## Linuxology




----------



## UnderPar

Well, I really didnt want to replace my Xtar XP4c but this VC4 has been bugging me for quite sometime already. And for sure tomorrow it'll end coz I got one due for delivery.


----------



## Madlag

I have a Sinner Tri-EDC light inbound. Shipped this week actually...Heres hoping I like it as good as my McG Haiku


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Night at the museum!!!



Night at the Flashlight Museum! LOL


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Night at the Flashlight Museum! LOL



How cool would that be, lights from all eras, areas to use them..............maybe different eras again! I want the night shift job please..................maybe Monocrom might win me on that


----------



## recDNA

Manker e14 quad Nichia 219b. I'm afraid it will just be dangerous on turbo so hope to use it one step below. That way nice floody 219b with more output than a single. Going to try it with imr16340 but plan to buy imr18350 if I like it. Coming from China so not holding my breath for its arrival. I'd buy an aw imr 18350 now but it sucks when shipping costs as much as battery and I don't need any more batteries to add up for free shipping. I also have no other light that will take 18350 sized cells.


----------



## magellan

A bunch of stuff came today including a couple of Kickstarter items. Sorry about the poor photo but I couldn't get a tight focus for some reason.
.



.
And here's the hard to see Kickstarter X-Knife in the earlier photo. The other Kickstarter item is the two small Q titanium lockback knives.



.

The lights are a Surefire Titan Plus AAA, two Olight S2 18650 Cu lights, two Astrolux Cu AAA lights, and a Lummi Raw 14250 nickel silver light (which I forgot to put in the photo). The two silver tubes with a chain are titanium EDC capsules.

Finally, I bought four 18650 battery pouches which seem like pretty good quality for the price as they weren't that much on eBay.


----------



## MAD777

I also have a Manker E15 / Astrolux S41 quad Nichia 219b, with the 18650 optional tube, coming from halfway around the world.

Also enroute is a copper/carbon fiber Lumintop Prince.


----------



## recDNA

I was/am really tempted by the Lumintop


----------



## bykfixer

More of these unissued WW II US Navy map readers.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> More of these unissued WW II US Navy map readers.



Interesting that the box label classifies them as "non focusing" whereas we say "flood" today.


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> Interesting that the box label classifies them as "non focusing" whereas we say "flood" today.





Flood is an understatement.
Some called it a "soft" beam, as in virtually no spot due to the lens.




A Delta Electric Co version.


----------



## Poppy

I'm loving watch you enjoy your new bent on an old hobby :thumbsup:



bykfixer said:


> More of these unissued WW II US Navy map readers.


----------



## akhyar

MAD777 said:


> I also have a Manker E15 / Astrolux S41 quad Nichia 219b, with the 18650 optional tube, coming from halfway around the world.
> 
> Also enroute is a copper/carbon fiber Lumintop Prince.



I also pre-ordered the Astrolux S41 quad Nichia 219b from Banggood, but without the 18650 tube.
Hopefully this light will be fiasco-free unlike the Cometa which I received from Banggood last week.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> I'm loving watch you enjoy your new bent on an old hobby :thumbsup:



One more binge.

Mini May.




R to L:
- 1950's Tom Thumb style 1aa by HIPCO.
- Mini Mag size Streamlight w/swiveling head
- Streamlight Keymate incan (Solitaire clone)
- Winston promo Mag Solitaire
- Brite Star TL-122C

I'd been looking for a Keymate incan for a while. The TL-122C is the hardest to find so that was scooped up while I can.


----------



## Skeeterg

Manker E14,incoming with 219b led. What a cool looking light.


----------



## Soulskinner

At the moment I'm waiting for the Astrolux S41 with the 4 Nichia 219B along with the tube for the 18650s and some Samsung 30Q


----------



## torchsarecool

4 x powerex 11000mah D cell 
4 x nitecore 2600mah 18650's
XTAR VC4 charger
Olight Sr mini 2800 lumen version


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought a brand new Lenslight mini with a strike bezel.


----------



## MAD777

That LensLight looks nice Rick! 

As I arrived home from work yesterday, I noticed a small box on my front porch. I have a couple of flashlights coming, but this was faster delivery than I was expecting. I grabbed the box & opened it to find a fly reel that I forgot I had bought. 

Well at least these hobbies are keeping delivery folks employed!


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> Well at least these hobbies are keeping delivery folks employed!



Flashaholism creates jobs then.
Cool


----------



## K1W1

A CooYoo Quantum Ti should be arriving today


----------



## ingineer

sidewinder compact sportsman 14132


----------



## Badbeams3

[h=3]Operation Instruction[/h]ON/OFF
Press and hold the switch for 0.5 seconds to turn ON/OFF the light.
Output Selection
With the light on, single-click the switch to cycle through Low→Mid→High.
Battery Level Indicator
With the light off, single-click the switch the indicator light will be on for three minutes.


Green light:: sufficient power level
Red light: poor power level
Red light flashes: critical power level (less than 20%)


Will replace my Nitecore Tube.


----------



## PartyPete

Let us know how that UC01 is when you get it. I'm curious how it stacks up against the tube.


----------



## bykfixer

These showed up early:




2 D Burgess and a 3 D dog house with a 3 cel hi-bred royal extension tube.


----------



## bykfixer

E 10 Light bulbs:

-Streamlight pocket mate nip
-Streamlight key mate nip
-Edison base #13's
-Edison base #157's
-Edison base #122's 
-Edison base LED bulbs in soft white and warm. (To preserve some vintage bulbs while adding brightness and battery life)
-And a few PR base KR and HR 44's.

Edit: just found some genuine high intensity mag stars.


----------



## kj2

2x PeliCase 1200. One for my Surefire lights, other one for my Elzetta and HDS lights.


----------



## wildcatter

After one week with the TN-36 UT I am now letting the TN-32 take a back seat to this sweet flood!!! This is so much more useable 90% of the time than the thrower,,, I think I shoulda bought a dedicated flood years ago,,,, I am now a believer, I needed this light far more than I needed the super throw ability of the TN-32. I have to say the Turbo is neat have,,, but totally unnecessary, in my opinion.


----------



## CLHC

Awaiting another NEBO BIG Larry.


----------



## RGRAY

MAD777 said:


> That LensLight looks nice Rick!...



Thanks.
Would you believe it?
I just bought two more LensLights.
A* copper* Delta wrap Micro and a *copper *Delta wrap strike bezel Mini.


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of copper..




A minty copper Dog House. 












With extension for when 6 D cells just isn't enough.

Also a minty Burgess promo light.










And finally, a Burgess pen light.


----------



## Chadder

I have a couple of the new e2-led drop-ins from Lumens Factory.

New Products

E2-LED Single Mode LED Assembly, XP-G2, S5 LED


Model No.:E2-LED Single Mode LED Assembly, XP-G2, S5 LED 
Description:
E2-LED High Output Single Mode LED Tower Module 
(6.0V-9V Regulated Input)

-High Output Cree XP-G2, S5 LED (Max Output 380 Lumens)
-6V to 9V Regulated Input for Maximum Flexibility
-Maximum Current Output at 800mA
-Selected using Integrated Photometric Sphere to have Warmer Colour Temperature (5000K-5500K)
-Precision Machined Aluminum Lamp Assembly
-Every Lamp Assembly is Pre-Focused for the Ultimate Spot
-Compatible with all Flashlights that use the E Series Xenon Lamp Assemblies.


Compatible with:

Surefire
E2 Series (Using 2 Cell Battery Setups) 
Light that use MN02, MN03 Lamp Assambly


Runtime:

2 x CR123a Primaries: ~3 hours
2 x AW16340 Rechargeable: ~2 hours


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two out of production FourSevens lights. 

This ~





and this ~






~ Chance


----------



## sandalian

I'm expecting to receive these flashlights this week:

- Fenix UC01
- Convoy L6


----------



## Raven-burg

A MECARMY SGN3. Never had a light from this manufacturer but it's looks unique and kinda cool so I thought I'd give it a try! I'll let you know if I like it!


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two out of production FourSevens lights.
> 
> This ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



Classics never go out of style. Good score.


----------



## vadimax

I hope that I have Lumintop Tool Ti, Fujitsu FDK HR4U AAA, and Limintop Prince SS. I hope because I've got only one tracking number so far and zero activity. Not a single "shipped" notice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Classics never go out of style. Good score.



Thanks, bykfixer. I keep telling myself I'm not a collector. However, it seems it's getting harder an harder to pass up OOP lights from FourSevens. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks, bykfixer. I keep telling myself I'm not a collector. However, it seems it's getting harder an harder to pass up OOP lights from FourSevens.
> 
> ~ Chance



While reading this post the mailman rang the doorbell...




I resigned to the fact Ima collector.

A sucker for Streamlights.




Especially the ones the folks at Streamlight say "we made that?" "Really?" ..."uh, when?"
Recent enquiries about some 1980's stuff has them scratching their heads.

Todays score:




L to R:
- minty Streamlight pocket-mate- circa 1980's
- 3 twin packs of pocket-mate bulbs- circa 1980's
- minty 2D Ranger- circa 1950
- swivel head 2aa Streamlight- unknown (says Norristown Pa.)
- E10 size LED's- bicycle light upgrades for some old lights with original bulbs still in them. Warm 1 watt are in route.


----------



## MAD777

Amazing stuff you have, bykfixer!


----------



## irongate

Just received the Fenix HL60R. Very nice to me as just starting to collect some. Already have the PD22,PD35,O'Light S20 a old SurefireM951 that did a Malkoff conversion on-very impressed. And then some off the wall ones.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ good start. 
Quit while you still can.
lol



MAD777 said:


> Amazing stuff you have, bykfixer!



Thanks.
I need to write down what all I have. Maybe help somebody write a book.


----------



## irongate

Quit, not yet just getting prepared for something.
also did the 3-D mag Light Drop in from Malkoff that I carry in the Jeep all the time. Wow that is bright now.


----------



## bykfixer

Oh.. you've been double Malkoff'd...
Too late.


----------



## Monocrom

LOL
It's only money.


----------



## canonite

SRT3!


----------



## livingsurvival

A lumintop sdmini and manker m14. Also a special edition nitecore EC4s.


----------



## bykfixer

Scored a Mag vare-beam (#2133) and a1955 Eveready little Jim jewel thief light. 

Hoping to Malkoff the varebeam.


----------



## CLHC

Well, still waiting on the NEBO BIG Larry but these came in today:


----------



## Soulskinner

An Olight S30r Baton II
2 18650 Samsung 30Q batteries


----------



## PB Wilson

I've got an order in for a Zebralight H600Fd Mk III headlamp and I'm excited to get it and head for the woods. 

I spent a good deal of time on the phone with their sales director and he had great questions for me and clear and helpful answers to help me choose a light. Pretty rare these days...


----------



## The Hawk

I pulled the trigger on one of those Fenix UC01 rechargeable keychain lights yesterday.


----------



## bykfixer

Bulb-o-rama at the bykfixer home.

Gettin' 'em while I still can. 

A load arrived today.



Along with a pair of Don Keller edition Brinkmann made Legends from 1980. 

A bunch of vintage bulbs are in route now.

Recent scores:























And a never used 1941 (USA Lite) Boy Scout light for $3.99


----------



## ven

Awesome stuff, it's never ending at the fixers house! Has Mrs fixer got your padded cell and straight jacket at the ready or is she cool with the stream of flashlights :laughing: .......maybe river of flashlights!


----------



## bykfixer

She makes and sells crafts. So she likes all those little boxes and wrapping.
As I type this she's beside me making a plastic bag into a carnation to go on a wreath for a friend.
She uses cans, bags, newspaper etc to turn into jewelry, hair bows, and stuff like that.

Plus it's a helluva lot less expensive than restoring automobiles.


----------



## MAD777

byfixer, you really should open a flashlight museum! I can't believe you can find all these vintage lights


----------



## Bdm82

I've got an m3xs-UT that should arrive tomorrow. After getting used to Amazon Prime 2 day shipping, this 5 day standard shipping from other sites is a killer! Also, usps tracking is only making it worse. 

I decided to get a long thrower. I actually wanted less spill so I went with the m3xs-UT over the pricier, brighter, and floodier k70. I have a feeling I'll have both in a few months though...


----------



## tex.proud

Ummm...an Olight i3s in blue, a Manker U11, and a Zebralight SC600w MKIII Neutral White. Does it make me a Flashaholic to have 3 lights on order at the same time?

Tex.Proud


----------



## MAD777

tex.proud said:


> ... Does it make me a Flashaholic to have 3 lights on order at the same time?
> 
> Tex.Proud


We call that "NORMAL" around here. LOL


----------



## tex.proud

Thankye! My Texan self is glad that I'm not some sorta freak! When it comes to knives, it takes at least 5 on order to make you a freak! LOL!


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> byfixer, you really should open a flashlight museum! I can't believe you can find all these vintage lights



Kinda got one already. But ya gotta get past the dogs first.









































I started out with 3 hanging on nails in crucial places.

Now... at one point I'd limit to 28. Anything more than 28 meant give away the extras. 
I stopped and lost count after 300.

One day I'll do a series of photos showing the collection by groups. D lights, scout, cop lights, Mag rip-offs, self defense type, plastic, wood etc.

In addition there's a budding bulb and battery collection.


----------



## RGRAY

McGizmo Sapphire 25 on the way.


----------



## Eivwer

Brinyte B158


----------



## bykfixer

Mailman dropped off more bulbs.
Vintage 112's and some 1855's.





The Brinkman Legend 2aa arrived with batteries that expire in 2024. 

Burgess was to be a parts light. But examination showed it like new on the inside.




Love that Brinkmann.
Clicky tailcap with clicker lockout feature. 

And the wife gave me something early for our anniversary...




The battery was a hint.




Another art blue deco HIPCO Tom Thumb she scored at Etsy. 
This one is even nicer than the nice one I already had.


----------



## CLHC

These three [3] NEBO LiL Larry:


----------



## tex.proud

Added a couple LG INR18650MJ1 18650 3500mAh High Discharge batteries to the list of incoming.


----------



## jescereal

I have a Convoy L6 coming in. I chose the XHP70 N2 5A emitter. I'm pretty excited about the tint! 

Hopefully I don't regret getting the 3A emitter instead. 

What I'm most excited for is comparing it with the ThorFire S70's cool white XHP70. In a foggy night, I'll see for myself which emitter tint penetrates fog better.


----------



## Eivwer

After browsing for some AAA options, ordered a Lumintop Tool


----------



## sween1911

Malkoff Hound Dog on the way to quench my thirst for throw that started way back reading Logger Pro's website and falling in love with the Surefire SRTH.


----------



## The Hawk

Eivwer said:


> After browsing for some AAA options, ordered a Lumintop Tool


I think you will like it, Eivwer. I got one a couple weeks ago and it has become my edc.


----------



## MAD777

Eivwer said:


> After browsing for some AAA options, ordered a Lumintop Tool


Fantastic light. A favorite for sure!


----------



## bykfixer

My first Franco.




Working light circa 1916. 

And a 'duo lite' number with a novel feature...




A kickstand that doubles as a magnet.

Lastly, (besides more bulbs) a like new HIPCO baby light (2C) for reference while restoring one.


----------



## MAD777

That duo lite gives new meaning to tail standing! LOL


----------



## aginthelaw

Rev victor enthusiast. And don't forget, when usps marks it delivered, a pic is taken by satellite to show it was received, so stay off my porch!


----------



## ven

Your on fire mr law, nice addition to that tn36UTvn beast.................


----------



## Chadder

I got my two Lumens Factory E series LED drop-ins today. I got one for my E2E and one for my E2O. I have always kept them in stock form just in case I want to use an Incan. With the drop in I can go back and forth. With the drop ins I can use 2x16340s and have guilt free lumens. Now I just need it to get dark!


----------



## CLHC

Well, another one of these came in today!


----------



## bykfixer

Love it when late stuff shows up with early stuff.




AA mini mag wasn't due until Friday.
The King Kong light was a week late...




Dog Supply House search & rescue light from from when Poppy was a kid.


----------



## MAD777

Good grief bykfixer, I saw that box & thought, surely there's not a flashlight in there! 

I should have known better. LOL


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> Good grief bykfixer, I saw that box & thought, surely there's not a flashlight in there!
> 
> I should have known better. LOL



LOL, me too... it's a biggy. 





I need to stop by a store tomorrow for an 8 pack of D cells. All those vintage D lights lately has me down to 1 in stock.


----------



## CLHC

More RAVPower electrofandangled items:






By the way, that's my second (2nd) RAVPower 10050maH WP/DP/SP Power Bank. Gave the first (1st) one away just as soon as I got it.


----------



## tex.proud

Just received 2 x LG INR18650MJ1 18650 3500mAh High Discharge batteries for the Zebralight SC600w that I should receive on Friday. Got them from a site based here in Texas that I can't provide a link to. They even threw in 2 wraps! After reading another thread mentioning battery rattle in the SC600 I have what I need solve the issue. Nice surprise!

I am still anxiously awaiting the SC600, an Olight i3s, and a Manker U11 all to arrive on Friday if tracking is correct. Tic-Toc-Tic-Toc...the wait is the hardest part of this hobby.


----------



## Newlumen

bykfixer said:


> LOL, me too... it's a biggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stop by a store tomorrow for an 8 pack of D cells. All those vintage D lights lately has me down to 1 in stock.



Hey byk, I have never seem nothing like that. Lol. Tex.proud, you got nice cells. All of my big modified lights use lg mj1.


----------



## tex.proud

Doesn't it bother you when your package tracking is incorrect? Not today! It came a day early!

My first Zebralight! the SC600w MKIII XHP35 Hi and that's a LG INR18650MJ1 18650 3500mAh High Discharge battery I got to run it.





Now I can't wait for the sun to go down. I don't care if it's raining (yet again) I'm going outside to play!

Tex.Proud


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> The King Kong light was a week late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Supply House search & rescue light from from when Poppy was a kid.



LOL...
Even when Poppy was a kid, I never saw a light like that!

I love the copper in that baby!


----------



## bykfixer

^^ glad to know the S&R folks never needed to use one to find you. 

Some episodes of MASH show this style of light.
The one where Frank declared alcohol illegal in camp and Pearce n Hawkeye were rumaging through the supply room...
I always wanted one like they were using. This one is close, just longer for more batteries.

The maniac May buying binge is done. Now they'll be trickling in over the next few days. Most were grand old lights that only need a bit of care. But some will require a full restoration. The goal was to acquire a couple from each decade flashlights were made. 
There seems to be an abundance from the 1950's and 60's. I suppose the post WW2 economic boom was in play. 
But it was fascinating to read about a particular company and how they up'd the antee so to speak, then go to eBay or etsy and find said product buy it now for like $12. 
Yet if I put every one of those vintage lights side by side, lit that PK PR-1 would probably drown them out on it's medium setting. 
For me the funnest part has been acquiring knowledge, historical contributions and meeting a few gremmies along the way. 


You know you're a junkie when arriving home to find this on your porch.








Some were early, some were late. A couple were on schedule. 
All combined were less than the PK shown if you take away their shipping fees.


----------



## CLHC

Expected some Rechargeable Batteries, but these came more first[er]:


----------



## hyperloop

The Nitecore EC4SW and it's here!! It is small, heck my cellphone case is around 1mm larger (LG G3) than the light but man is it powerful.


----------



## akhyar

hyperloop said:


> The Nitecore EC4SW and it's here!! It is small, heck my cellphone case is around 1mm larger (LG G3) than the light but man is it powerful.



It's a good light, but watch out if your light suffers from high parasitic drain


----------



## MAD777

hyperloop said:


> The Nitecore EC4SW and it's here!! It is small, heck my cellphone case is around 1mm larger (LG G3) than the light but man is it powerful.


My favorite stock light! 
Back out the tailcap a turn when not using it (like most lights).


----------



## markr6

akhyar said:


> It's a good light, but watch out if your light suffers from high parasitic drain





MAD777 said:


> My favorite stock light!
> Back out the tailcap a turn when not using it (like most lights).



Great light. Too much effort for me to loosen the cap though (the design makes it kind of hard). But mine just sits and hardly loses any charge. I measured my drain around 60uA. The reports of people getting 300-500 is just unfortunate. No light should have that kind of drain.


----------



## RGRAY

Another Peak collection.


----------



## RGRAY

And two tritium lanterns.








​


----------



## bykfixer

One last basket full with a few to trickle in next week. Mostly bulbs. Bunches and bunches of Krypton and Xenon in vintage format. Get 'em while ya still can I say....
Speaking of bulbs.
Good thing I didn't need the bulbs I ordered from Bulbtown in early May. Got a confirmation and nothing since. 

As the month past and the packages arrived it was fun noticing how varied folks pack things for shipping. $2 flashlight wrapped like it was the Fabrege' egg... most in bubble wrap. Some with foam or peanuts, and one in a padded envelope inside a VHS case. 




The blue is a funky Hong Kong made Terra
Some bulbs, 1940's Underwood penlight, a switchless lipstick light (presumably) from the 1920's, an Eveready little Commander and a nice Fulton Kwik Lite.
Oh, in the center a 1916 Franco 1051.


----------



## Monocrom

Love the vintage stuff. Please keep the pics. coming. :twothumbs


----------



## tex.proud

RGRAY said:


> Another Peak collection.



That holster! I'm assuming custom...Who or where? I have lights that I would love to have a holster for, and that is the idea in my head, but don't know who could do such a thing. Please tell me that there is someone willing to do custom work for lights.

Tex.Proud


----------



## CLHC

tex.proud said:


> That holster! I'm assuming custom...Who or where? I have lights that I would love to have a holster for, and that is the idea in my head, but don't know who could do such a thing. Please tell me that there is someone willing to do custom work for lights.
> 
> Tex.Proud


I believe it's found here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321897-Discovered-perfect-Logan-holster-HOW-TO


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Love the vintage stuff. Please keep the pics. coming. :twothumbs



Okee dokey.




Top is a 'duo tint' 2D with magnetic kickstand.
Bottom is a Bright Star Coast Guard light.

I have one more out there. It's coming from Isreal.... if the post office over there isn't blown up it'll be here in a few days.
It's a Burgess miner light.

Other than that, that's it for a while. Well except more bulbs. 

In the meantime I have plenty to keep me busy polishing, cleaning and restoring. 

The old Franco turns out to need a lot of work.




Switch strip needs replacing




Alkaleak ugliness




Ate through the fiber inside and vulcanite outside.



This'll be the easy part..if it don't disintigrate.

Leakers were not uncommon in 1916/17, which is why most non metal lights of that day are long since gone.
The Franco will likely get a gentle cleaning and become a display item with a few other non working items like a 1930's Luger that was uncovered while civil war relic hunting... or some ancient horse shoes and barb wire.

Edit:
Have a body for the Franco entoute. 











$10 shipped. Woohoo!!


----------



## tex.proud

An unexpected purchase today. Didn't exactly come in the mail, but...

ArmyTek Wizard Pro v3 XHP50 (warm)





Really enjoying this thing this evening!

Tex.Proud


----------



## ven

Very nice Tex, i sense a hi cri EDC around the corner I think you should bite on a HDS..............


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> Very nice Tex, i sense a hi cri EDC around the corner I think you should bite on a HDS..............



Oh, I've been looking at them! If I could stop dropping $100 per light for a bit I could get one. 
That's sometimes difficult to do :lolsign:


----------



## The Hawk

Eivwer said:


> After browsing for some AAA options, ordered a Lumintop Tool


My Lumintop Tool is now my edc. I think you will like it too, Eivwer. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

Manker E11 NW


----------



## bykfixer

According to tracking data today is bulbs arrive day.


----------



## tex.proud

A Manker U11 should arrive tomorrow. Got it with a discount through CPF Here. After ordering this I ordered, received, and have been using the Zebralight SC600w MKIII Hi the I've been raving about, so not so sure how much use it will get. I'm sure I'll find a place for it. In one of my bags, or the nightstand, or the truck, or my work vehicle, or in my toolbox, or in the ditty drawer...man, I need more lights!

Tex.Proud


----------



## RGRAY

May 22 I bought the LensLight copper micro with delta wrap and the copper Mini with delta wrap and strike bezel.
Today I just bought the Lenslight copper KO with delta wrap and strike bezel.


----------



## CLHC

Couple more RAVPower stuff:


----------



## BatCountry

I have a BLF A6 in the mail, the bare non-anodized version. Decided to get it after I got my Astrolux S41. I like that light a lot, but it gets really hot using an 18650. Might have to try the 18350.


----------



## Poppy

Praying Mantises!

Five egg cases arrived yesterday. A case is similar to a cocoon and holds anywhere from 50-200 eggs.

They eat mosquitoes, and if you have ever seen Jersey mosquitoes, you'd be happy about that!
With the concern about Zika Virus, as far as I'm concerned, those mantises can't hatch soon enough.


----------



## turbodog

2 NEW boxes 6.5mm carcano for an old italian rifle. My ~500 rounds of surplus ammo are mostly bad.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Praying Mantises!
> 
> Five egg cases arrived yesterday. A case is similar to a cocoon and holds anywhere from 50-200 eggs.
> 
> They eat mosquitoes, and if you have ever seen Jersey mosquitoes, you'd be happy about that!
> With the concern about Zika Virus, as far as I'm concerned, those mantises can't hatch soon enough.



Praying manti are cool. Dragonfly are some skeeter eating jokers too. 

We have barn swallows around my way that also munch out on mosquitos.

But those Korean tiger kind my way are the real problem as they live in the grass, breed in a couple of drops of water and carry the zika.


----------



## akhyar

I joint the drop for Maratac stainless steel CR123 after Massdrop relented to our requests to have the shipping fees reverted to the old cheaper rate like the one for the previous copper CR123.
Only thing is they will only start shipping by the end of the month.


----------



## CLHC

What's in?











Foil[ed] Wrapping





















That's all for now!


----------



## MAD777

Nice TOOL collection CLHC! 

I have the aluminum which I love & now the copper calls my name.


----------



## CLHC

MAD777 said:


> Nice TOOL collection CLHC!
> 
> I have the aluminum which I love & now the copper calls my name.


Thanks! I'm can easily see how I'm going to like EDC[ing] these along with my SF Lights.


----------



## kj2

ZL H502r


----------



## Ishango

The new Fenix E15 2016 edition. I like my old one and this seemed like a nice upgrade. Plus in the summer I tend to carry smaller lights.


----------



## canonite

2 LittoKala Lii500, 4 NCR-B and 2 thermo-hygrometer for my dry box..


----------



## bykfixer

^^ like the sig...


On the way...more new millenium incan-ness...

Brinkmanns answer to the G2:



MaxFire LX.
L is for 2 x 3.7 lithiums and X is for bi-pin Xenon. 
Supposedly _even better_ beam and interface than the Legend LX. 
Could my Pelican M6 be collecting dust soon?
We'll see.


----------



## ProCharger

Jetbeam t6vn.........can't wait!


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> ^^ like the sig...
> 
> 
> On the way...more new millenium incan-ness...
> 
> Brinkmanns answer to the G2:
> 
> 
> 
> MaxFire LX.
> L is for 2 x 3.7 lithiums and X is for bi-pin Xenon.
> Supposedly _even better_ beam and interface than the Legend LX.
> Could my Pelican M6 be collecting dust soon?
> We'll see.


Wow... that looks identical to the Defiant 1AA tactical 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0W77Fw5vYX2X1VGNHZvTnlfaW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Brinkmanns answer to the G2:
> 
> 
> 
> MaxFire LX.
> L is for 2 x 3.7 lithiums and X is for bi-pin Xenon.
> Supposedly _even better_ beam and interface than the Legend LX.
> Could my Pelican M6 be collecting dust soon?
> We'll see.



I bought a Maxfire LX years ago. Feels like a lifetime ago. Bought it right after I bought my very first SureFire, a black C2 that I still have with a P61 lamp still in it. Found the Maxfire at a Target upstate. Bought it more out of curiosity than anything else. Didn't think the output would be just as good as my much more expensive C2. Imagine my shock and surprise when it was! (This was back before I knew that Bright & Cheap is the easiest trick in the industry to pull off.)

Surprisingly, the quality is quite good too. Compares well against the SF G2. Only time I noticed it was built to a low price-point was when I unscrewed the tailcap. Gritty, felt like it took forever to unscrew. Other than that, felt as good as a G2. Used it at work as my main light for patrol way too many floors at night. Didn't know about ordering CR123s online to save money back then. Only reason why I switched to a 2C-cell Mag model with that company's first LED drop-in. Still got the Brinkmann. Yeah, I'd say it's a good substitute for the SF G2. Too bad it went out of production years ago.


----------



## cmd

Decided to get a dedicated thrower because, well, I don't have one. Anyway, was considering a Javelot M3XS-UT or another treasure from VN, but decided on a Maxtoch M24 XPL HI from mtnelectronics. It should be here tomorrow. 

Major props to mtnelectronics, got a shipping notification within an hour of placing the order.


----------



## bykfixer

It does look just like a Defiant Poppy. lol



Monocrom said:


> I bought a Maxfire LX years ago. Feels like a lifetime ago. Bought it right after I bought my very first SureFire, a black C2 that I still have with a P61 lamp still in it. Found the Maxfire at a Target upstate. Bought it more out of curiosity than anything else. Didn't think the output would be just as good as my much more expensive C2. Imagine my shock and surprise when it was! (This was back before I knew that Bright & Cheap is the easiest trick in the industry to pull off.)
> 
> Surprisingly, the quality is quite good too. Compares well against the SF G2. Only time I noticed it was built to a low price-point was when I unscrewed the tailcap. Gritty, felt like it took forever to unscrew. Other than that, felt as good as a G2. Used it at work as my main light for patrol way too many floors at night. Didn't know about ordering CR123s online to save money back then. Only reason why I switched to a 2C-cell Mag model with that company's first LED drop-in. Still got the Brinkmann. Yeah, I'd say it's a good substitute for the SF G2. Too bad it went out of production years ago.



Thanks for that.

I read some ancient reviews by un-flashaholics who also mentioned the tail cap issue like you said. Apparently easy to cross thread, but the lesser of 2 evils versus getting the bulb centered when loading from that end. If it's anything like the Legend LX I'll use it as a daily. (I have a buncha TL2 bulbs) 

A seller at Amazon has 'em nip for $15.


----------



## RGRAY

My LensLight copper KO came today.
Here's the* Trio* with some pens.


----------



## Ladd

Nice trio and nice pen display. I like the lucite display stands.


----------



## defbear

Newbie here! hello all. I have a Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 arriving today. I wanted the Neutral light and the protected 18650 ability.


----------



## RGRAY

Ladd said:


> Nice trio and nice pen display. I like the lucite display stands.




Thanks.

Here's where I get the stands.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSTAND4.html


----------



## RGRAY

Ladd, after talking to you, I checked the site and bought 2 of these one for each side of the LensLights on my coffee table. 



I'm going to sit here and watch my lights patina.


----------



## Ladd

Very sweet! Thanks for the link.


----------



## tex.proud

I've been looking for a AA light balancing weight and run time as a camping/hiking backup. I was so impressed with my 1st ZL, the SC600w MKIII, that I went for the SC52w. It should get here Wednesday.


----------



## vadimax

Lumintop Tool Ti (ReyLight) and TD16 XPL are OTW.


----------



## MAD777

Just ordered an M30CvnT from _vinhnguyen54_, which is a customized Eagletac M30LC2. 

It's a single 18650 flashlight with *300,000 lux*, throwing *1100 meters*, yet weighing only just over 10 ounces, with battery!


----------



## c-rum

Just received a Zebralight SC63 
I have a LF E2-LED Single Mode LED Assembly coming in today for an old Surefire E2D Defender and a Xtar VP2 on the way.


----------



## bykfixer

Battery Station 123's are enroute.

Incan week is taking big bite out of my supply. 

Recent arrivals...







Baby 2 cell circa 1911 to 1915 ish....

And from member Garageboy...



Toggle switch Rayovac penlight.


----------



## tex.proud

I received my Zebralight SC52w L2 today. I bet even Riddick could use one of these little bad boys!







I ordered it thinking of a small pouch I have attached to my camp knife kydex sheath. It holds the barest of essentials for survival, should I become separated from my pack. Signaling, fire, water purification, and small stones to maintain the knife. I was thinking of a small, light weight, long running light. Put a battery in the pouch, and the light on the side of it. After looking at loads of lights I decided on the ZL SC53w and ordered it. 2 days later I realized that the SC32w has longer run times, and in the space where I would store the 1xAA battery I can fit 2xCR123 lithium primaries. While I just received an awesome little light, there is a moral to this story. Darnit! I need to buy another light!

Tex.Proud


----------



## MAD777

On the way, I have an Eagletac M30LC2 modded by vinhnguyen54 to produce 300,000 lux!


----------



## canonite

canonite said:


> 2 LittoKala Lii500, 4 NCR-B and 2 thermo-hygrometer for my dry box..



And it's in from GB.. Now to wait till Monday for the Opus BT C3100 and C100..

2 of 3 items have reached within 10 days of ordering...


----------



## vadimax

tex.proud said:


> I received my Zebralight SC52w L2 today. I bet even Riddick could use one of these little bad boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it thinking of a small pouch I have attached to my camp knife kydex sheath. It holds the barest of essentials for survival, should I become separated from my pack. Signaling, fire, water purification, and small stones to maintain the knife. I was thinking of a small, light weight, long running light. Put a battery in the pouch, and the light on the side of it. After looking at loads of lights I decided on the ZL SC53w and ordered it. 2 days later I realized that the SC32w has longer run times, and in the space where I would store the 1xAA battery I can fit 2xCR123 lithium primaries. While I just received an awesome little light, there is a moral to this story. Darnit! I need to buy another light!
> 
> Tex.Proud



If you saw Riddick movies you should know that light was his enemy  He had night vision and any light blinded him. That's why he has black goggles on his forehead.


----------



## tex.proud

The ZL SC32w arrived today! My first ZL was the SC600w MKIII and it's awesome, so I purchased a SC52w for the AA format. Well, then I realized that the SC32w in the CR123 format actually has longer runtimes, so naturally I had to get one...






Tex.Proud


----------



## RGRAY

Muyshondt Maus Mk.I cu.









 ​


----------



## PB Wilson

tex.proud said:


> The ZL SC32w arrived today! My first ZL was the SC600w MKIII and it's awesome, so I purchased a SC52w for the AA format. Well, then I realized that the SC32w in the CR123 format actually has longer runtimes, so naturally I had to get one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex.Proud



Nice! I've just put in an order for an SC600w MkIII HI to go along with my H600Fd headlamp. I envision some bright summer nights!


----------



## bykfixer

Roar of the Pelican-ized 2C mag on the way baby.
Woohoo!!


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a Xtar VC2 Plus Master charger. I really need a USB powered charger. At work I have no spare outlets, but I do have a laptop with a well powered USB port. Need to be able to keep the batteries charged on the road  I also like the idea that it supports both Li-Ion and NiMH batteries. One charger to rule them all. 

I also ordered along an UltraTac K18 light. I like the AAA size and wanted to check out the side clicky on it. If I don't like it, it may turn out to be a nice gift for someone else.


----------



## tex.proud

Malkoff!!! I'm getting a Malkoff!

Can you tell I'm excited? Just ordered my first Malkoff. The MDC Neutral 16650. And the anticipation begins. 

Tex.Proud


----------



## markr6

Manker E11 is about to hit the mailbox this afternoon!


----------



## bykfixer

tex.proud said:


> Malkoff!!! I'm getting a Malkoff!
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited? Just ordered my first Malkoff. The MDC Neutral 16650. And the anticipation begins.
> 
> Tex.Proud



We're excited for you.

Good choice!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Mailman has been very good to me during the month of June.  

Ti Mini CR123 & AA and Ti Quark AA & CR123 X 2

~ Chance


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Quite a few things are on the way: a red Astrolux A01 as a gift, a copper BLF A01 (my first copper light!), a Liitokala 100 (for what it does and how well reviewed it is, $4 is a steal), a BLF 348, and a pair of Xiaomi Mi IV Pros. Kind of a random assortment of things, but includes my first Nichia/High CRI lights. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## ven

Great stuff tex, your on a roll!!.............speaking of rolls, congrats CG, stunners


----------



## bykfixer

TheShadowGuy said:


> Quite a few things are on the way: a red Astrolux A01 as a gift, a copper BLF A01 (my first copper light!), a Liitokala 100 (for what it does and how well reviewed it is, $4 is a steal), a BLF 348, and a pair of Xiaomi Mi IV Pros. Kind of a random assortment of things, but includes my first Nichia/High CRI lights. I'm pretty excited!



Sounds like you'll be due for a new screen name soon.

Poor shadows won't stand a chance near you.


----------



## Jannojj

Say can try this ,I have coming in the mail is Manker U-11 &E-14.


----------



## bykfixer

Had a Mag Marquis (pre-solitaire that was a copyright infringement) clear British customs shortly before the final Brexit talley occured.

Part of me says "yay, it cleared before choas sets in."
Part of me says "dratz! I paid in pre-Brexit $...coulda got it cheaper" lol.

Nah, seriously... to all you Brits, I sincerely hope things flow like before or at least close to it.
Scary times in the Western World these days.


----------



## Wolfy1776

I have 3 lights in the mail.

Surefire Sidekick it's my brothers birthday present
Fenix CL05 I won in a drawing from the Fenix Store
Titanium Firefly with a Cree LED I couldn't resist 500 lumens from a AA


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks much, Ven. I'm really enjoying them. However, I'm still [email protected]@King for a few more Ti lights from 4Sevens. I got a fee-vah and the only perscription is more 4Sevens titanium. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Sounds like you'll be due for a new screen name soon.
> 
> Poor shadows won't stand a chance near you.



You know, flashlights not only distroy shadows, they create them.

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

defbear said:


> Newbie here! hello all. I have a Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 arriving today. I wanted the Neutral light and the protected 18650 ability.



You'll love it! You can't go wrong with a ZL! Good choice!

Tex.Proud


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> Great stuff tex, your on a roll!!.............speaking of rolls, congrats CG, stunners



Thaks Ven! I have been eyeballing Malkoff's for a while, and finally pulled the trigger. With everything I have read or seen online about them, there has never been a single bad thing. This may well be the most anticipation I have experienced yet, and the most expensive light in my young collection thus far. 

That being said...As a blue collar outdoor working man, I have to work overtime hours to get those "Want" items. Did a couple to get the Malkoff. I'm currently working what I can to treat myself to a late birthday present. I WILL soon be ordering a HDS Executive Custom. When it comes to knives that are expensive, but a user. (my experience) I carry a basic Sebenza. I have many knives, but keep coming back to it for it's toughness and ability. I'm thinking of the HDS in the same way. Expensive, but an absolute user! Not that the Malkoff isn't! It's more like my Emerson knives. Brutally reliable, but not as expensive. Both absolutely awesome, just different by price.

I'm a USER of tools. I can beat the H.E. double hockey sticks out of every piece of gear that I use. I need torches like the Malkoff, and HDS lights, if only to survive ME.

Tex.Proud


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

A Firefly and a Sigma 18650...


----------



## ven

tex.proud said:


> Thaks Ven! I have been eyeballing Malkoff's for a while, and finally pulled the trigger. With everything I have read or seen online about them, there has never been a single bad thing. This may well be the most anticipation I have experienced yet, and the most expensive light in my young collection thus far.
> 
> That being said...As a blue collar outdoor working man, I have to work overtime hours to get those "Want" items. Did a couple to get the Malkoff. I'm currently working what I can to treat myself to a late birthday present. I WILL soon be ordering a HDS Executive Custom. When it comes to knives that are expensive, but a user. (my experience) I carry a basic Sebenza. I have many knives, but keep coming back to it for it's toughness and ability. I'm thinking of the HDS in the same way. Expensive, but an absolute user! Not that the Malkoff isn't! It's more like my Emerson knives. Brutally reliable, but not as expensive. Both absolutely awesome, just different by price.
> 
> I'm a USER of tools. I can beat the H.E. double hockey sticks out of every piece of gear that I use. I need torches like the Malkoff, and HDS lights, if only to survive ME.
> 
> Tex.Proud




It took me long enough Tex, malkoff will suit you real well, being a proud Tex and being made in america....................its a proper mans tool forgetting the job done, every time. I only have one drop in from Gene and love the 4000k neutral 3 mode. Not the brightest, but its a very useful amount of light. I have seen a tast of your knife collection and can tell it will be excessive as no doubt its a major passion of yours(more so than flashlights). Will look forward to more pics in the knife/light thread

HDS is amazing and it will be a tough call for you to EDC over the ZL mkIII !!!! No doubt a rotation ahead will have to be planned..............For an all round EDC light(size/UI/quality) its very hard to beat imo. Not the brightest, then again how many lumens do we need for most EDC uses.............i find from 40-200lm tends to cover 95%+ of uses. 

Happy belated Bday


----------



## vadimax




----------



## tex.proud

Ordered a couple Keeppower 16650 batteries for the Malkoff on the way, and a couple Sanyo NCR18650GA's for my ZL SC600w MKIII.
Got them from a site in Texas that doesn't advertise here.








Tex.Proud


----------



## pinoyako

I have just purchased my second light... a modded 6P 900 lumens, 18650 bat, McClicky tailcap! Can't wait to receive it. Next in line would be a Malkoff MDC! Cheers!


----------



## markr6

pinoyako said:


> I have just purchased my second light... a modded 6P 900 lumens, 18650 bat, McClicky tailcap! Can't wait to receive it. Next in line would be a Malkoff MDC! Cheers!



That's what you call a strong start!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You know, flashlights not only distroy shadows, they create them.
> 
> ~ Chance



Shadow puppets outlined in high CRI light? 
:laughing:

I've gotten shipping notifications. Maybe it's time to think about buying another light.... ;p


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat

My copper Four Sevens Preon 1 showed up today!

I have a Stainless Steel Maratac Rev 2 cr123 and Copper Lumintop Prince inbound.


----------



## Richub

I just ordered a Fenix E35 UE 2016 edition, to replace my trusty PD31 as coat pocket light.

Compare the 4 hours 400 lumen High mode in the E35 vs. a 2 hours 304 lumen Turbo mode in the PD31.  
Add to that the 1000 lumen Boost mode in the E35, and it's money well spent, IMHO.

I also ordered a Fenix UC01 keychain light, I'll be using that one as an extreme floody short distance light in and around the house.


----------



## Newlumen

Eagle tac G25c2vn will be delivered today..


----------



## PB Wilson

After nearly getting repetitive stress injuries checking the tracking on my Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI, it says it's out for delivery!

Now the seven or so hours I've got to wait for the mail carrier to arrive will be complete TORTURE! And THEN I'll have to wait FIVE MORE HOURS until dark!

It's a cruel, cruel world.


----------



## VB Dad

Two 6P's coming today to host a Malkoff M61 and M361. So excited.


----------



## ven

VB Dad said:


> Two 6P's coming today to host a Malkoff M61 and M361. So excited.




 awesome set up!


----------



## VB Dad

Thanks. Was hoping for a couple of MD2 bodies to run 18650's, but the 6P's were more cost friendly on Amazon and 16650's aren't bad. Besides, I have 2 MD2's, but no 6P's.


----------



## ven

Thats what i feed mine, however mine are naked :naughty: sanyo 16650's . They do fine tbh, charged to 4.35v on my vp2 and good to go in my un-bored 6p. I have an m2 standard body as well, this i use 2x 16340 IMR cells to feed an xhp70 drop in. I am going to possibly need another host as i have a triple mule on the way! My 6p right now has a triple nichia 219 in and my poor m361N is on the side= not acceptable! 

I do swap about quite a bit though, my c2 had the m361N in for a while but a quad xp-g2 has kicked it out of there as well..............


----------



## tex.proud

Malkoff delivery says "Out for delivery". Can't wait to get home! Then wait 'til dark. Got the 16650 batteries Monday. Charged and ready.


----------



## ven

:naughty: the light you can hand down..................and then to be handed down again! From great great great grandpa tex


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> :naughty: the light you can hand down..................and then to be handed down again! From great great great grandpa tex



Having this thing in hand, I can see a truth in your remark! 

I got a text that it was delivered before the end of the work day, so I ran by to pick it up, and off to another job. I frequently use a light for simple things like reading the WiFi info printed on the side of a modem tucked in behind this and that, so I pulled it out in the same manner I have for years without a single thought. Then well, the first thought that ran through my mind wasn't about the job at hand...It was "Wow! That 20lm level and tint are PERFECT!". I guess I am officially a Flashagolic at this point.

I took care of my customer's issue rather quickly, but told him I needed to check out the wiring for good measure, because my tests show a possible issue (ahem, yeah right). An excuse to check out how well it works in the attic. Yep! Again, I think I'm now a Flashaholic. It worked better than I thought it would for 500lm. This little thing THROWS what it makes!

OK, now on to what came in the mail today...

The Malkoff MDC Neutral 16650 and 3 x delrin CR123 battery cases from CountyComm. The 16650 batteries got here on Monday, and were promptly charged.






The packaging for the Malkoff was outstanding! And then there was this little personal touch on the bottom of my receipt. A class act! I have been reading rave reviews and comments about Malkoff devices and the customer service folks have experienced, and now I can understand why.





Tex.Proud


----------



## tex.proud

PB Wilson said:


> After nearly getting repetitive stress injuries checking the tracking on my Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI, it says it's out for delivery!
> 
> Now the seven or so hours I've got to wait for the mail carrier to arrive will be complete TORTURE! And THEN I'll have to wait FIVE MORE HOURS until dark!
> 
> It's a cruel, cruel world.



I just read back this thread a little bit and LAUGHED OUT LOUD! reading this. I understand brother...I understand.

Tex.Proud


----------



## Treeguy

Ordered a TN4A HI from Amazon, along with a few other things, and paid for one-day shipping so I hope to have it for the weekend. 

My little gift to me.


----------



## RGRAY

Does this count as a light?
It has a green trit.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Treeguy said:


> Ordered a TN4A HI from Amazon, along with a few other things, and paid for one-day shipping so I hope to have it for the weekend.
> 
> My little gift to me.



Definitely a fun gift. 

@RGRAY: Looks really nice!


----------



## tex.proud

I just ordered a Solarforce L2P + PFLexPro 3.8 22 Mode Group High Power Drop In XP-L V6-3D 5000K. For the price and what I've read about them, I simply had to!

Tex.Proud


----------



## 59ride

Muyshondt Aeon MKIII, Ti Firefly and a Lumintop Prince. All should arrive this week


----------



## kj2

Just ordered a Malkoff M61HOT MD2 with high/low.


----------



## bykfixer

I have one out there somewhere. Where it is in America and what it is I do not know. Just know I've been told there's one on the way...

Surprises are


----------



## MastyrOfPuppitz

Nitecore MH20GT and a Nitecore NL189 battery.


----------



## vadimax

No luck. Anker Astro E7 was marked as undeliverable. Wonder the hell why? Refunded.


----------



## Cobraman502

Zebralight SC600w MK III HI


----------



## Cobraman502

PB Wilson said:


> After nearly getting repetitive stress injuries checking the tracking on my Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI, it says it's out for delivery!
> 
> Now the seven or so hours I've got to wait for the mail carrier to arrive will be complete TORTURE! And THEN I'll have to wait FIVE MORE HOURS until dark!
> 
> It's a cruel, cruel world.



Ordered the same light. Can't wait for it. How did yours turnout? Didn't it arrive yet?


----------



## RGRAY

A. Peak order
 1.HA knurl lug 10180 
2. HA knurl lug 10280 
3. BR knurl lug 10180 
4. BR knurl lug 10280 
5. BR knurl lug 10250 
6 SS knurl lug 10250 
7. SS sm lug 10250
8. SS sm pkt mull 10250 
9. SS sm pckt mull 10280

 B. Muyshondt Maus cu

C. Vollsion ss flashlight AAA

D. SingFire cu flashlight AAA


----------



## Going_Supernova

Surefire 6P incan. coming in! Coming in!  :devil:


----------



## da1510a

markr6 said:


> Manker E11 is about to hit the mailbox this afternoon!



I am waiting for mine too!

Also impatiently waiting for On the Road M3, Convoy S2+, Blackwater Kite, Thorfire TH06. Two chargers also coming - Klarus K1 and Xtar VC2 Plus.

Checking mailbox once in morning and once in the afternoon. I must find a way to control this.


----------



## PB Wilson

Cobraman502 said:


> Ordered the same light. Can't wait for it. How did yours turnout? Didn't it arrive yet?



My Zebralight HI did indeed arrive and it's really a wonderful light. Small, quite powerful, a fantastic blend of spot and spill, so many levels that are pretty easy to get to. I use it every night taking the dogs out and look for opportunities to use it around the house. It'll be my companion while camping this summer and I'm working on a bike mount. I don't know how anyone wouldn't find it an extremely useful light. Maybe a bit large for EDC in the summer with light clothes, but it's great. 

Unless you're looking for something specific (all flood, extremely focused throw for a spotlight, something much larger or much smaller) this light fulfills so many needs from reading at night without waking your partner to trying to find the skunk at the other side of the property that's bugging the crap out of the pooches. Enjoy the heck out of your light.


----------



## RGRAY

I couldn't resist any longer, a Mini1vn copper polished "V54" XPG2 S4 6000K.


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

RGRAY said:


> I couldn't resist any longer, a Mini1vn copper polished "V54" XPG2 S4 6000K.


Amazing amount of light isn't it. Every time I demonstrate it to someone, they ask, "Where's the flashlight." They cannot comprehend that the light is coming from the Mini1vn.


----------



## markr6

ven said:


>



I need to see this in action ASAP!!!


----------



## ven

Me too :laughing: from a quick test its set on the 3 mode group , very bright of course on the 100%. But a nice flood/wall of light out the front. Very useful for every day tasks. 

Probably live in the stainless solarforce host for now in work. I need 2!!! One for home as well.


----------



## MAD777

markr6 said:


> I need to see this in action ASAP!!!


Yeah, I've been wanting a mule but, I'm trying to figure out the format. Definitely Nichia 219b though.


----------



## Offgridled

I think after buying all these lights the only thing coming in the mail is a foreclosure notice and divorce papers::


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> I think after buying all these lights the only thing coming in the mail is a foreclosure notice and divorce papers::



Funny post...
Hope you weren't serious. If so giver the dog, the car, the furniture and keep the flashlights.






Found a whole box of genuine Norelcos made PR4 bulbs... and less than $15 shipped. 
Woohoo!

Hope they're Holland made...


----------



## steve007

Just ordered a Crelant 7T40 (Cool White)..


----------



## topmaytar

A Tain Aura Ti + Spy 007 are coming in a week!


----------



## broog101

A Mecarmy PT16, an Olight S1 in copper, a Zebralight SC600w mk3 Hi and an 11mm tritium sphere pendant .... Been selling all my old gadgets and vaping gear on Ebay[emoji12] oh, and a mini laser sight for my mini crossbow from China.


----------



## Cobraman502

broog101 said:


> A Mecarmy PT16, an Olight S1 in copper, a Zebralight SC600w mk3 Hi and an 11mm tritium sphere pendant .... Been selling all my old gadgets and vaping gear on Ebay[emoji12] oh, and a mini laser sight for my mini crossbow from China.



Shopping spree?


----------



## broog101

..... And a mini pyro.... So I an shoot little fireballs when using my torches and crossbow[emoji12]


----------



## kj2

ESP LHU-14-43 holster. Had an ESP holster before, but returned it because it didn't work with my elastic belt.
Have a thicker nylon belt now, so want to try again.

edit; ohh Sshhh!! ordered the wrong size.. Need the 37mm version. Oh well, a quick return and switch isn't that difficult.


----------



## LeanBurn

Sunwayman is sending me a T16R (just got tracking info)............ that I won !

I am interested to see its quality, performance for a small "boutique" light and see what over $50 USD usually buys.


----------



## bykfixer

A bunch more light bulbs.
These are on an old store display. 




A Duo Tint store display. 
This was a great score.


----------



## recDNA

D25C Nichia 219b. Can never have enough HI CRI pocket lights... Especially for 30 bucks! Goes right into my brief case.


----------



## Bdm82

Blf 348 nichia... because of what recDNA said (subbing 9 for 30)


----------



## tex.proud

I just did it! I feel lik a puppy with 2 peters that just discovered what they're for!
EDC Rotary
High CRI 200 lumens
Sapphire with anti-reflective coatings
Standard beam reflector
Silver bezel with black body
18650 battery compartment
No clip
Kydex Holster for wider belts

Yeah, that's a HDS!

It's a birthday present to myself...

Tex.Proud


----------



## BillG

I have a Convoy S2+ arriving hopefully on Monday. Heard lots of good things about Convoy. Bought it at mountain electronics.


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Funny post...
> Hope you weren't serious. If so giver the dog, the car, the furniture and keep the flashlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a whole box of genuine Norelcos made PR4 bulbs... and less than $15 shipped.
> Woohoo!
> 
> Hope they're Holland made...



You know me well. But I'll keep the dog also)


----------



## vadimax

BillG said:


> I have a Convoy S2+ arriving hopefully on Monday. Heard lots of good things about Convoy. Bought it at mountain electronics.



First I was thinking about Nitecore UV, but its price... And suddenly I discover a Convoy S2+ UV with a Nichia LED. Plus UV filter glass. Ordered. Now the problem #2: I have to find out an application for it  Mine comes from Gearbest.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

I recently discovered Massdrop, I have a Maratac copper, a Maratac Brass, and Niteye Mini 1 copper coming from Massdrop and a second Peak Eiger (brass, narrow beam, high CRI ) as mine is the pocket version, but I wanted the keychain version so that I could put a Prometheus Ti clip and momentary on switch on it.


----------



## LessDark

Eagerly awaiting the following:

Convoy L6 5000K
2x Thorfire 26650 5000mah
Opus BT-C3400 V2.2
Soshine E4S LCD powerbank
Fenix ALB-10 bike mount holder
Jaxman E2 4000k Nichia 219b
Oveready Defense Light


----------



## tex.proud

2 x EVVA Protected 18650 NCR18650GA 3500mAh 10A li-ion battery


XTAR VC4 Charger


XTAR 5V 2.1A USB Wall Adapter


Malkoff MD2 host for a M361n drop-in I already have


Haynes Lubri-Film

Tex.Proud


----------



## canonite

Tank007, klarus mi02 uv, jetbeam jet u & thrunite ti3 from gb 

Lumitop prince copper and brass from local shop...


----------



## RGRAY

I just ordered the new Maratac Peanut Flashlight ss 10180.


----------



## bykfixer

A couple of ornated baby sized Francos are on the way. Both in great shape. Couldn't pass up the condition vs price.




Batch of PR2 and PR 4 (plus a few others) arrived just in time for incand day (today btw) so bulb failure shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday I received my Maglite Mini AAA LED. Nice upgrade of this little light. I had the incan version and gave it to my 7yo. I wanted to try this one out and it is quite a nice light although there are certainly better lights in my collection.


----------



## Xavier

Put in an order to countycomm for the new Maratac Peanut Flashlight. Good price too.


----------



## tex.proud

Just got notice from Henry at HDS. Expect shipping notice within 2 weeks. And the anxious wait begins!


----------



## dhunley1

Just ordered a Malkoff MDC TurnKey Neutral XP-L 16650 direct from Gene and a couple KeepPower 16650 cells from Illumn.


----------



## kj2

SF E2L-AA. Should be brand new/NOS.


----------



## RGRAY

I just found this Muyshondt Aeon MK. III Ti user.



 ​


----------



## Newlumen

Fenix rc40vnf. 90 cri k4.


----------



## SG Hall

Newlumen said:


> Fenix rc40vnf. 90 cri k4.



Nice, Newlumen! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Fenix rc40vnf. 90 cri k4.



Delivered


----------



## ven

Welcome to the big boy club newlumen , where most other lights are left in the shadow


----------



## vadimax

Out of nowhere got a couple of Lumintop TD16 filters (blue and green) instead of white diffuser :shrug: Now have to order red filter and white diffuser to collect "four of a kind"


----------



## Rstype

Put in an order for a mcgizmo haiku xp-g2 high cri a few days ago and expecting it tomorrow. There is only so much we can do to wait for little gems like this.


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Fenix rc40vnf. 90 cri k4.


Wow! When quality & quantity come together! Congratulations!


----------



## Stefano

Another Zebralight H600Fw (XM-L2)


----------



## vettex2

I have an ebay led conversion bulb coming


----------



## Richub

I ordered a Fenix FD40, just couldn't resist an A brand zoom-able flashlight...


----------



## tex.proud

YESSSSSSSS! Only 4 days since HDS Systems received my order, I received a status of "Shipped". Yes, I understand that at this time of night that means that it is ready to ship, and the shipping label has been created, ready for pickup the next day, but from 2 weeks to 4 days! Yesssssssss! Yessssssss! Yessssssss!

Can ya tell I'm a bit excited!?


----------



## Raven-burg

59ride said:


> Muyshondt Aeon MKIII, Ti Firefly and a Lumintop Prince. All should arrive this week
> View attachment 3078
> View attachment 3079
> View attachment 3080



Please, what exactly is that Ti Firefly (middle shot) please. I neeeeeed one!!!


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Welcome to the big boy club newlumen , where most other lights are left in the shadow



Thank everyone for the good comment.


----------



## Luckyonion

Okluma aluminum tinydc!


----------



## Offgridled

P60vn host with p60vn quad xpl HI v3 6500 k drop in


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat

Raven-burg said:


> Please, what exactly is that Ti Firefly (middle shot) please. I neeeeeed one!!!



I ended up buying one after seeing this photo. Lol CPF organic marketing is dangerous and great for the makers/designers! 

Anyhow, if you go to the General Market Place (here on CPF) and then the "WTS Custom Titanium" section, you'll find Josh's (jashhash) thread for "100pc Titanium Firefly"

You'll have to buy the Trit separately. He provides a source in the thread. 


Raven-burg said:


> Please, what exactly is that Ti Firefly (middle shot) please. I neeeeeed one!!!


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat

tex.proud said:


> YESSSSSSSS! Only 4 days since HDS Systems received my order, I received a status of "Shipped". Yes, I understand that at this time of night that means that it is ready to ship, and the shipping label has been created, ready for pickup the next day, but from 2 weeks to 4 days! Yesssssssss! Yessssssss! Yessssssss!
> 
> Can ya tell I'm a bit excited!?


What model did you go with? 

Just recently picked up a 2nd hand HDS Rotary Nichia 219b. Love it!


----------



## tex.proud

ZippoThisKnifeThat said:


> What model did you go with?
> 
> Just recently picked up a 2nd hand HDS Rotary Nichia 219b. Love it!



EDC Rotary with Nichia 219b and 18650 tube for long run times.


----------



## aginthelaw

What do I have coming in the mail? My death sentence if my wife gets to the packages before me (about 8 lights)


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat

tex.proud said:


> EDC Rotary with Nichia 219b and 18650 tube for long run times.



Very nice! 
I have the 123 version. I may opt for a 18650 tube down the road. 

They up'd the Nichia 219B to 200 lumens per HDS's website. 

The one I purchased is older and has a max output of 170.
Rather negligible I suppose, but absolutely love it! 
The standard mode does me fine.


----------



## cerbie

HDS HCRI, in bright purple. It's been a few weeks, but I expected a longer delay, TBH.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Welcome to the big boy club newlumen , where most other lights are left in the shadow



You know what they say about guys that buy big flashlights ......... :laughing:

I purchased one of these today. :twothumbs






I came across the photo in an archived 4Sevens thread. 

Mine's coming from The Great White North, so it'll take a while to arrive.

~ Chance


----------



## irongate

From Malkoff a m61 for a old 1990 Mag. Light 4D to see what it will do.


----------



## peter yetman

irongate said:


> From Malkoff a m61 for a old 1990 Mag. Light 4D to see what it will do.


I hate to be pedantic, but an M61 will not for in your Maglite. Maybe contact Cathy Malkoff and exchange it for a Maglite module before the M61 ships.
Either that or buy a P60 type host.
P


----------



## irongate

peter yetman said:


> I hate to be pedantic, but an M61 will not for in your Maglite. Maybe contact Cathy Malkoff and exchange it for a Maglite module before the M61 ships.
> Either that or buy a P60 type host.
> P



I'm sorry for the wrong type, I had the 61 on my old brain for the surefire I just got. I should of said the Mag. light drop-in that is coming. It is what happens sometimes when you get over that 65 age bracket.LOL


----------



## peter yetman

That's Ok we all do that. Just didn't want you to be disappointed.
P


----------



## irongate

peter yetman said:


> That's Ok we all do that. Just didn't want you to be disappointed.
> P



Thank You for catching that.
If that did happen I would just have to buy another SF


----------



## bykfixer

irongate said:


> Thank You for catching that.
> If that did happen I would just have to buy another SF



This guy gets it....


----------



## peter yetman

It's an opportunity, just waiting to happen.
P


----------



## tex.proud

Two packages arrived today!
The boring one has some EVVA Protected 18650 NCR18650GA 3500mAh 10A li-ion Batteries.
The one I'm excited about...


HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI 200lm Nichia 219b with Kydex holster!


----------



## _nw

Hey tex is that the holster sold by HDS or a third party one?


----------



## bykfixer

A couple 300 more bulbs...







14¢ each? Why not?


----------



## vadimax

Usually people buy ammo in that quantity


----------



## tex.proud

_nw said:


> Hey tex is that the holster sold by HDS or a third party one?



That's the HDS holster. Purchased it from the site at the same time as the light. It has the large tec-lok for larger belts.


----------



## Newlumen

Fenix tk16vn, Fenix pd35vn, niteye mini1vn.


----------



## dhunley1

Decided it was time to order a 6P. Now to decide which Malkoff drop-in to get.


----------



## bykfixer

dhunley1 said:


> Decided it was time to order a 6P. Now to decide which Malkoff drop-in to get.



Congrats! 
1 vote for his NL drop in. 
Noticably brighter than the P60 with 5 hour regulated on primaries and a real nice "fresh batteries in your favorite incan" tint'd beam.


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You know what they say about guys that buy big flashlights ......... :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



I do!! He has big holsters :naughty:

Very smart light CG, trits too? What is it? A 47's of some kind


----------



## cerbie

dhunley1 said:


> Decided it was time to order a 6P. Now to decide which Malkoff drop-in to get.


If wanting more runtime than output, my vote goes to this one. High CRI or near it (some may only be in the high 80s, but you can't really tell the difference), a bit better output than the incan, easy on the eyes at night, and it'll last all day long and then some (the 10+ hours is for regulated output on primaries, not time until it's unusable). SF bodies, unmodded, can take 17650 cells 99% of the time, too, if you want to go with LIons.


----------



## dhunley1

bykfixer said:


> Congrats!
> 1 vote for his NL drop in.
> Noticably brighter than the P60 with 5 hour regulated on primaries and a real nice "fresh batteries in your favorite incan" tint'd beam.





cerbie said:


> If wanting more runtime than output, my vote goes to this one. High CRI or near it (some may only be in the high 80s, but you can't really tell the difference), a bit better output than the incan, easy on the eyes at night, and it'll last all day long and then some (the 10+ hours is for regulated output on primaries, not time until it's unusable). SF bodies, unmodded, can take 17650 cells 99% of the time, too, if you want to go with LIons.



Thanks for the recommendations, guys! The NL drop-in is one that I was definitely considering. I imagine that I'll end up with more than one drop-in so I can play around with some different options. I just picked up some KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 cells for my MDC and I assume those will work in the 6P as well as with the Malkoff drop-ins?


----------



## bykfixer

dhunley1 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, guys! The NL drop-in is one that I was definitely considering. I imagine that I'll end up with more than one drop-in so I can play around with some different options. I just picked up some KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 cells for my MDC and I assume those will work in the 6P as well as with the Malkoff drop-ins?



Those'll probably work.
Mr Malkoff built his modules for use in a wide range of voltages. You can see that when at malkoff devices reading details of given M61... iirc near the bottom of the description.


----------



## dhunley1

bykfixer said:


> Those'll probably work.
> Mr Malkoff built his modules for use in a wide range of voltages. You can see that when at malkoff devices reading details of given M61... iirc near the bottom of the description.



I did see the voltage range in the description. I just wanted to be sure because in the description for multi mode drop-ins, it says they're designed for use with single Li Ion cells and the single mode drop-ins only mention run times for two CR123 cells. From what I've gathered in my research, I should be good to go with 16650 cells in any of them as long as I don't let them go below 3.4v, which in normal circumstances I never would.


----------



## cerbie

dhunley1 said:


> I did see the voltage range in the description. I just wanted to be sure because in the description for multi mode drop-ins, it says they're designed for use with single Li Ion cells and the single mode drop-ins only mention run times for two CR123 cells.


1 CR123: 3V
1 Lithium Ion, of a typical chemistry: 4.2V

Two rechargeables is a lot higher than two primaries, plus they will sag less under load.



> From what I've gathered in my research, I should be good to go with 16650 cells in any of them as long as I don't let them go below 3.4v, which in normal circumstances I never would.


Somewhere around that voltage, the light will drop out of regulation, and you'll have plenty of time, while it slowly dims, to replace the batteries, before the voltage starts getting too low (that might not apply to an SHO, however ).


----------



## bykfixer

cerbie said:


> 1 CR123: 3V
> 1 Lithium Ion, of a typical chemistry: 4.2V
> 
> Two rechargeables is a lot higher than two primaries, plus they will sag less under load.
> 
> Somewhere around that voltage, the light will drop out of regulation, and you'll have plenty of time, while it slowly dims, to replace the batteries, before the voltage starts getting too low (that might not apply to an SHO, however ).



The M61's were designed when rechargeables were more of a novelty than the norm. But he knew the future was rechargeables. So the numbers are used to imply runtime on the pretty consistant storage amounts of primaries as rechargeble capacities, and output have continued to progress. 

And when your cell hits 3.4 as stated the light will begin to dim until either your protection kicks in or battery can no longer supply enough juice to keep it lit.


----------



## cerbie

Surely, there have been electronics updates to the modules in the past, what, seven, years? I'm sure that by now, any of the M61s available will have been designed with Lithium Ion use in mind. But, a wider input voltage range will not be free (while I'm sure the cost of parts would be easy to recoup, it could necessitate reduced efficiency, and possibly require a more complicated design), primaries require a wider input voltage range than a single Lithium Ion cell, that range in within the range of Lithium primaries, both will be mostly depleted, but still have some usable juice left, without damaging the RCRs, as long as the output is much reduced, around 3.3-3.5V, _and_ a single Lithium Ion cell can fit in the same space as two CR123s front to back. Even assuming rechargeables from the start, not risking a user frying things would be the best reason I could think of to support 8.4V (said users aught to know better).


----------



## dhunley1

Thanks again, you two. I'm still pretty new to this world, so sorry if my questions seem silly. I think I have a pretty good understanding now, though.


----------



## dhunley1

Decided to go with the M61N. I just ordered that along with 24 Battery Station CR123A batteries and 1 KeepPower 16650.


----------



## RGRAY

A PhotonFanatic Double Grove Ti DLC with 5 green trits.


----------



## bykfixer

dhunley1 said:


> Decided to go with the M61N. I just ordered that along with 24 Battery Station CR123A batteries and 1 KeepPower 16650.



Good choice(s). 






Arrived today.
Lots of bulbs and another minty Fulton Tom Thumb...plus a minty HIPCO 2aaa penlight. 
Yep a vintage triple a light. 
Trouble is the 224 bulb is blown. So...some Chicago Miniature 224's were sourced and ordered. 30 oughta be enough.


----------



## 1DaveN

I just ordered a Lumintop Tool AAA in copper from Amazon, $24. I've been wanting a copper light, and that seemed like a good price, so I grabbed it.


----------



## kj2

Just picked up a few review samples


----------



## Stefano

Armytek Wizard v3 XP-L Warm Headlamp 
Panasonic NCR18650B


----------



## Going_Supernova

97 lumen 2xAA Mini-Maglite
ML300LX 3xD MAGLITE


----------



## NICSAK

Acebeam k60vn xhp70 hcri

Parts for my first build(s2+ neutral xml2)


----------



## Ishango

I order the JETBeam JET-I MK from GearBest. Wanted another AA twisty and like the idea of running it with a 14500.

I also ordered several BLF 348 (SingFire SF-348) to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## ven

:naughty: awesome!

Just about to nip out for a few beam pics, the k60vn is one of the lights! .............no hi cri though:mecry:


----------



## SCEMan

Just got this in the mail:



DriverVN2, CuHS, XPL HI 5000K


----------



## ven

SCEMan said:


> Just got this in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> DriverVN2, CuHS, XPL HI 5000K




 the little light that is HUGE in output, this light made me grin more than the tk75vnQ70.................just ridiculous. Also drivervnx2 just is so at home on this clicky ..............perfect! oh and congrats on the pocket rocket


----------



## SCEMan

ven said:


> the little light that is HUGE in output, this light made me grin more than the tk75vnQ70.................just ridiculous. Also drivervnx2 just is so at home on this clicky ..............perfect! oh and congrats on the pocket rocket



Thanks for the reply. Been eyeing one for a while and couldn't resist it at the July Sale price. You're right about drivervnx2 - so versatile this may become my new travel light :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Most of my drivervnx2 lights either end up on 30/100 no memory(like work mule as 30% is perfect)
1/30/100 memory, or sometimes 1/5/15/50/70/100 with memory, not too user friendly with 6 modes, but can work with really bright lights to tune the perfect output, 15% of 15,000 is maybe 2200lm is and a perfect amount of light for long runs............example.

Callum loves strobeso he has that set in with the group on his TOOLvn

Overall, my fav is 1/30/100 as there is a nice low, a usable bright 30% and obviously 100% crazy grin "look at me" mode just to remind us we are holding something special. The rc40vnT is set to this group, but saying that i use 100% on that the most as heat is not an issue!! This light has changed a lot for me, most get so hot quick(understandable), mass helps=full on crazy fix for long duration's............long enough to get grin ache :laughing: 

Enjoy


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Just ordered a Spark SG6-NW, awesome looking light and i love the build quality and tint of my SF3.

Needed a new headlight with a 90' twist, as will also be using this light on my backpack strap and review here sold me on it:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ce=Viber&utm_medium=Chat&utm_campaign=Private


----------



## tex.proud

Apparently I'm trying to run myself broke!

P60vn - Quad XPL HI 5000K
#10 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650
2 x Efest 26650 Purple 5200mAh IMR26650 High Discharge Flat Top


----------



## CelticCross74

Jetbeam 3M Pro with the snazzy "retro finish". Will be my 2nd 3M Pro. Possibly the best light JB makes


----------



## ven

tex.proud said:


> Apparently I'm trying to run myself broke!
> 
> P60vn - Quad XPL HI 5000K
> #10 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650
> 2 x Efest 26650 Purple 5200mAh IMR26650 High Discharge Flat Top




Your on a roll too Tex, awesome quad and a nice tint, lots of mode options as well..................fantastic! The cooly hosts work well, little pita to swap drop ins as it has 2 threaded rings, no biggie though! 
Can see the rings here, smaller inner and larger outer..........be gentle though if cerakoted as will chip easier than ano! 
Mine had a CQvn which is a 4 mode quad xp-g2 5000k in, thats been moved to a c2 for now, the cooly is empty till i find a candidate drop in...........






The p60vn lives in my c2


----------



## bykfixer

While searching for Kassner products at the Bay (A&N store mini mag clone maker who Mag put outta business) I stumbled across an auction about to end for this...




See Ven I still buy LED lights. 
Been wanting one for a while but just kept putting it off. But the price was right.


----------



## Tribull

Malkoff MDC HA SHO 1cr123. Can't wait.


----------



## TKC

Tribull said:


> Malkoff MDC HA SHO 1cr123. Can't wait.



*​You will LOVE it!!!*


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> Your on a roll too Tex, awesome quad and a nice tint, lots of mode options as well..................fantastic! The cooly hosts work well, little pita to swap drop ins as it has 2 threaded rings, no biggie though!
> Can see the rings here, smaller inner and larger outer..........be gentle though if cerakoted as will chip easier than ano!
> Mine had a CQvn which is a 4 mode quad xp-g2 5000k in, thats been moved to a c2 for now, the cooly is empty till i find a candidate drop in...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The p60vn lives in my c2



Thanks for the shots Ven! I have a Pflexpro dropin that gets really hot in the Solarforce L2P. May need to look at the C2 or Cryos bezel for it.


----------



## ven

The cryos in that pic is the larger M2 size(Z33) , there are two sizes, slightly smaller and more in keeping with 18650 size is the z44! 

tbh anything over 1000lm is going to get hot pretty quick, pushing 3500+lm then very hot quick, the cryos does help though.


----------



## ven

Can just see here, cu z44 size next to the z33 size


----------



## ven

Very nice surprise off Jon and vinh , huge thanks Jon, really touched by your generosity .

.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^That's a beautiful light, Ven. Was it a gift? Very nice indeed!

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Thank you and yes, I am blessed for sure with some great friends


----------



## terjee

I realised all my lights were missing, broken, lost or otherwise lacking in one way or the other, so I'm starting from scratch in a way.

Currently incoming is one EagleTac D25LC2 clicky, and a Lumintop Tool AAA. Figured that would be an okay place to "start", then I'll see where I go from there.

terjee


----------



## Wendee

I have a Thrunite Archer 1A V3 NW and a Lumintop Copper Tool (Nichia) on the way (both from Amazon.ca). I had planned on just buying the Archer but the Tool on sale ~1/2 price so how could I not buy one?


----------



## RGRAY

Spalinger mini lantern antique copper w purple trit.


----------



## bykfixer

Just scored some Pelican ROP bulbs from a faithful eBay seller who sold his store to retire and is clearing out old stock. He had 7 left. 
Yessssss!!! 

Little by little he has sold some really hard to find stuff for pretty good prices.
I stumbled onto the guy while looking for some rare Streamlight and Brinkmann bulbs a while ago.


----------



## twin63

A couple of Foursevens Quark Tactical models - a QT2L and a QTA.


----------



## RGRAY

I couldn't resist. 
*TEC T3 6X Triode*
Green, Yellow and Ice Blue alternating.


----------



## Ladd

That "Triode" is outstanding. It would really go well with the Tain Thud that was just listed..............


----------



## RGRAY

Ladd said:


> That "Triode" is outstanding. It would really go well with the Tain Thud that was just listed..............



The only thing is it's made of aluminum.


----------



## Warp

Surefire XC1 (for the third time, hopefully this one WORKS)
Thrunite TN12 (my only 18650 tailcap clickly right now is a years old TN11 that stays in the car)
Nitecore MT10A (first 14500 light, super bring tailcap clicky that is pocketable and good to have something decent that runs on any AA format battery)

Hopefully I receive all this week


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Just went through my email
Banggood

1 x BLF Edition A01 Copper Nichia 219B 102LM AAA
1 x 3.7V 1200mAh ICR 14500 Li-ion Lithium Rechargeable Battery
1 x 1pcs 3.7V 2300mAh 14500 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
1 x All In One 3.7v Recharge Battery Charger CR123A 18650 14500 Li-ion
1 x Astrolux SC Copper CREE XPL-HI 1400lumens LED Flashlight 14500

Massdrop
Nighteye Mini 1 copper
Maratac AAA Brass
JETBeam Jet1-MK Professional

Gearbeast

LUMINTOP Prince Copper 1000Lm Cree XML2 U2 Handy LED Flashlight Color:ROSE GOLDNCR18650B 3.7V 3400mAh 18650 Protected Li - ion Battery Rechargeable ( 2 PCS )
I just kept finding coupon codes


----------



## ven

Be careful with those 14500 cells as they don't exist , 1200mah and certainly 2300mah is made up figures. Iirc the highest is around 840mah from Sanyo , anything more is not happening . Who knows what's inside, could even be a 10440 cell packed with sand!

The pany B cells are good !


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Thank you for the heads up. I have stuck to AAA lights prior to these orders. 


ven said:


> Be careful with those 14500 cells as they don't exist , 1200mah and certainly 2300mah is made up figures. Iirc the highest is around 840mah from Sanyo , anything more is not happening . Who knows what's inside, could even be a 10440 cell packed with sand!
> 
> The pany B cells are good !


----------



## ven

Avoid anything ending in fire and stick with good brands like KeepPower to name one. Panasonic , Sanyo , Samsung ,LG,Sony . Charger wise Xtar and nitecore do well priced decent chargers to get you going . Ideally ones with a voltage readout to keep an easier eye on things .


----------



## mk2rocco

Scored a 4 flats A2 and some streamlight for $80 on "the bay"


----------



## Newlumen

Surefire 6p, z44 head with p60vn. Quad mule


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Newlumen said:


> Surefire 6p, z44 head with p60vn. Quad mule




Umm, with that rig I don't think you are "new" anymore. 

I have the much vaunted Convoy L6 on the way. :rock:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I decided to pull the trigger on the last best chance to own a red, a yellow, a blue and a toxic green Preon2. I ordered all the individual parts to make them from FourSevens. Now for the three day wait.........

~ Chance


----------



## adept1

I'm getting back into the scene after a few years away. I've got the following:

Acebeam K60 (bought locally from fstoplights - wow, it's impressive!)
2x Convoy S2+ (neutral white, 2.1a)
Manker E14 (Nichia)
Solarstorm X2 (neutral white)
4x NCR18650GA batteries
2S2P Solarstorm battery box

Now just gotta wait on the shipments from Gearbest, Kaidomain, and Fasttech!

-adept1


----------



## richbuff

Coming in the mail: MX25L4CvnT, DriverVNX2, XPL pdt, ANSI lumen 5000, lux 185K, throw 860m.

Performance specs for this light are close to performance specs for lights that are significantly larger in head diameter and significantly heavier. Anything with some more throw and similar lumens is a lot heavier and bulkier.

This item has maximum throw to weight ratio in a 2.5 inch diameter package, with 5,000 lumens in a 550 gram package with batteries, versus similar performing lights that weigh about 750 grams with batteries, and that also have larger head diameter. 

Now for the two and a half day wait. But I can't complain about that. Vinh mailed this to me a few days earlier than what was expected, considering the method of payment that I use. Thanks, Vinh!


----------



## ven

Sounds amazing richbuff, exciting times


----------



## mdorian

1x Astrolux M01 nichia 219B/CREE XP-G2 100LM


----------



## oxford_guy

Just ordered a DQG Ti VIII Titanium AAA/10440 (Neutral White) to replace my ancient Arc-P that has finally died (yes I've cleaned it, also wanted more than one mode and a brighter LED)


----------



## bykfixer

This one is dedicated to member Irongate.




Scored one of Mr. Menards personal lights.


----------



## Cobraman502

Solar force L2p, XML-HI v23B3, dr jones driver, SMO Reflector and 15mm isolation gadget. First build. Hope it goes right.


----------



## ven

Of course it will go right, perfect in fact and look forward to the pics :naughty:


----------



## Cobraman502

ven said:


> Of course it will go right, perfect in fact and look forward to the pics :naughty:



I will post them once I'm done with it for sure.


----------



## tex.proud

Just got Efest 26650 Purple 5200mAh IMR26650 High Discharge Flat Top batteries, and my Cooley is on it's way. I also ordered some 4mil copper sheets I can cut to wrap dropins. Waiting on that and Vinh's Quad XPL HI 5000K, Brightest neutral with good throw $165 ANSI 2450 Lumen, 22K Lux , 300m Throw.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Tomo V8 4x18650 (replaceable) power bank and a rare as hen's teeth used Sanyo Eneloop NC-MDU01 USB AA/AAA charger. I still need to buy some inexpensive Pannie NCR-Bs to go with the Tomo.

Chris


----------



## dhunley1

Just ordered a Malkoff MDC 1AA Nichia 219BV2 93 CRI. Will be my first high CRI flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer

PK FL2 #6. 

Only 4 left at Bulls Eye Worldwide. After that, they're gone.


----------



## terjee

For myself/the whole family:
Klarus Mi7
EagleTac D25A clicky (with XM-L2)


For daughter (Flashaholic in training):
Fenix E12
Fenix UC01
EagleTac D25AAA


Unless she chooses a Lumintop AAA that we already have, then the D25AAA is all mine. ;-)


----------



## RGRAY

My PEAK order came today.


----------



## Ladd

Very special! Thanks for sharing Robyn's best...

I love the "smoothies."


----------



## ven

Awesome Rick, congrats!


----------



## Warp

Warp said:


> Surefire XC1 (for the third time, hopefully this one WORKS)
> Thrunite TN12 (my only 18650 tailcap clickly right now is a years old TN11 that stays in the car)
> Nitecore MT10A (first 14500 light, super bring tailcap clicky that is pocketable and good to have something decent that runs on any AA format battery)
> 
> Hopefully I receive all this week



Received and promptly sold the XC1, long story short.

Really like the MT10A. Turbo on a 14500 is short runtime but the light screams I have no trouble believing the poster that claimed it's actually over 1,000 lumens on a fresh IMR, and it's smaller than it looks in photos, at least to me. Pretty nice for a light that runs on literally any AA battery. The up-down buttons and forward clickly tailcap are nice too.

TN12 is still a few days out.

BUT now I'm also waiting on a ZL SC63 XHP35 and Thrunite Archer 2A V3...as well as a pair of Panasonic NCR18650GA, MH-C9000 wizardone, and XTAR VP2. 

I hang around CPF for a couple weeks and suddenly my charges-everything Nitecore D2 isn't good enough and my SC62w is outdated.


----------



## RGRAY

Yesterday I got my Peak order and today I found this special *red* Eiger AAA with* red* led.


----------



## RGRAY

Ladd said:


> Very special! Thanks for sharing Robyn's best...
> 
> I love the "smoothies."




The smoothies are nice.
I'd like to set a set of 4 copper smoothies. ;


----------



## RGRAY

OK, 7 more.


----------



## RGRAY

Peak Eigers.


----------



## UnderPar

At long last, the Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI is now on its way to me. Woooohoooo!!!


----------



## LessDark

Got two P60vn on the way. 
One quad Nichia 219B 4000k, and one single XPG2 PDT. 

They will hopefully fulfill my needs in the Oveready Defense Light when hiking.


----------



## ven

Quad nichia= awesome! Congrats


----------



## The Whispering Gallery

Just ordered a 6P which I'm planning to keep incandescent, at least for a while, and also an Astrolux A01 copper, my first non-aluminum light. Should help round out my current collection that consists mainly of Zebralights and Eagletacs.


----------



## dhunley1

M61WL for my second 6P, a couple more KeepPower 16650 batteries, and a couple spare McClicky switches.


----------



## ven

6p's rule!!!

You malkoff junkie you .................dhunley

Mine is back in my 6p..........AGAIN!
Its just home for malkoff...........its my bed side right now as it always starts in low, enough to light the room gently in 4000k and *beep* anyone who it wakes, after all i am sure the 1st words would be "nice tint!"


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> This one is dedicated to member Irongate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored one of Mr. Menards personal lights.



Very nice!


----------



## dhunley1

ven said:


> You malkoff junkie you .................dhunley



The sickness is real!


----------



## Wendee

There are only _two_ more flashlights I need, then my flashlight buying days are over.:mecry:I'll have too many flashlights to justify buying any more. 
I'm actually feeling very sad about that. 

Coming in the mail (all were on flash and/or lightning sale):
DQG Fairy, NW (for around my neck)
Jaxman E2, Nichia (apparently, the best Nichia colour rendition out there and it was less than $20.00)
Thrunite TN4A XP-L HI (I have two TN4A NW, love them)
Lumintop Copper Tool, Nichia (my second Lumintop Tool)
Thrunite 2A V3, NW (already have one, love it). This one is to give as a gift.

Oh, and two more flip-open scopes to use with diffuser film. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Wendee said:


> There are only _two_ more flashlights I need, then my flashlight buying days are over.


:mecry:


 nice try wendee, we are not allowing it, easy solution is to sell on the lights that are not getting used, and simply self fund new ones! This works out free to do, and keeps the interest and new editions flowing steadily. 

I have said it so many times, then something comes out or appeals that but more!

Besides, you dont have any nichia triple mules yet!




But i know a way to a women's heart.............





You know you cant resist wendee


----------



## FraterAL

Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI, coming from Vinh. I am considering pulling the trigger on a SC5 in CW, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Wendee

ven said:


> :mecry:
> nice try wendee, we are not allowing it, easy solution is to sell on the lights that are not getting used, and simply self fund new ones! This works out free to do, and keeps the interest and new editions flowing steadily.
> 
> I have said it so many times, then something comes out or appeals that but more!
> 
> Besides, you dont have any nichia triple mules yet!
> But i know a way to a women's heart.............
> You know you cant resist wendee



Yes, a triple Nichia mule would be my dream flashlight. Well, _one _of my dream flashlights (and one of each big thrower and a big flooder). The triple Nichia would get the most use though. 

OK, so _three_ more lights  
I'll have to save up for the triple. 
Yes, the more I think about it, I really _do_ need one of those. Thanks, Ven 

Maybe I should sell a few but I don't know which ones I could part with. I guess in November I'll have a better idea of which lights I use the least (after camping season). Our tiny-cabin (aka "the wooden-tent") is almost finished, we just have to put in the windows, so soon I'll_ finally _be able to really use my flashlights a lot to figure out which ones I like the best. I've been waiting for _months _to be able to use them in the woods and I can't wait! 

I do want to slow down though or I'll end up with a house _full _of flashlights :shakehead. I don't think I could sell them as fast as I buy new ones, lol.


----------



## ven

Have them in groups wendee, for the cabin, for the house, for the edc etc. From there use each and rotate, you will soon find your preferences for each application, more than likely hi cri for most close up stuff.

Any lights that will " just do the job ok" and you grab the other/s, maybe move them on or gift to make room for new. Just thoughts.............

p60 format will help out, then you can swap/change led/tints/throw/flood etc to suit and it is pretty interesting due to so many variables and custom parts. Bezels, bezel rings, tail caps etc etc to make it your own special light.

If you struggle let me know, i am always here to help spend your money


----------



## Going_Supernova

I like my recently purchased 3xD ML300LX so much that I ordered a 3xC ML50LX! I like the lower lumens on Eco mode, and it has even greater run time (up to 153 hrs) than the 3xD cell ML300LX (up to 117 hrs)!


----------



## tex.proud

Just pulled it out of the mailbox. Now to put in in the Cooley and play!


----------



## ven

Awesome Tex, you will love it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The rainbow arrived today.  Out of production, first model, Preon2's

~ Chance


----------



## Warp

Wendee said:


> There are only _two_ more flashlights I need, then my flashlight buying days are over.:mecry:I'll have too many flashlights to justify buying any more.
> I'm actually feeling very sad about that.
> 
> Coming in the mail (all were on flash and/or lightning sale):
> DQG Fairy, NW (for around my neck)
> Jaxman E2, Nichia (apparently, the best Nichia colour rendition out there and it was less than $20.00)
> Thrunite TN4A XP-L HI (I have two TN4A NW, love them)
> Lumintop Copper Tool, Nichia (my second Lumintop Tool)
> Thrunite 2A V3, NW (already have one, love it). This one is to give as a gift.
> 
> Oh, and two more flip-open scopes to use with diffuser film. :thumbsup:




What I do is buy in spurts. I dig into CPF and the retailers I like, Google, CPF some more, and buy several lights all at once, then I don't come back to the forum for 1-2 years. When I get back around to it there is a new generation of product to choose from, new stuff, LED advancements, sometimes battery advancements, and I repeat the process.

The tech advances just fast enough that you don't really have to be done...just on pause for some period of time. 

I've been doing it that way for a decade now.


I'll post a photo lineup in here tonight or later this week to include my newer lights. TN12 (2016 V6) arrived today. Archer 2A V3 tomorrow. XC63 hopefully by the end of the week. MT10A came last week.


----------



## GODOFWAR

RGRAY said:


> My PEAK order came today.



Can you tell me where to get them?


----------



## GODOFWAR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The rainbow arrived today.  Out of production, first model, Preon2's
> 
> ~ Chance



Where did you get these


----------



## terjee

Wendee said:


> There are only _two_ more flashlights I need, then my flashlight buying days are over.:mecry:I'll have too many flashlights to justify buying any more.
> I'm actually feeling very sad about that.



I'm tempted to suggest you don't need less flashlights, just better justifications: 

Do you have enough backups?
Do you have some "backup only"-lights, loaded with lithium primaries?
Do you have lights you leave (stored appropriately) in the wooden tent?
Do you have loaners?
Of your different needs (throwy, floody, small...) are you covered with both AA and 18650-lights?
And what about headlamps?

Even if you're covered on everything, and choose to slow down buying, it still doesn't hurt to keep up on what's new, and occasionally replace one of your primaries, bumping another light down to backup, loaner or give away.

(Half-jokingly and cheerfully trying to be helpful, hope it didn't come across as anything else)


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The rainbow arrived today.  Out of production, first model, Preon2's
> 
> ~ Chance




Oooo.... The colors.... the colors.... :huh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

GODOFWAR said:


> Where did you get these



http://foursevens.com/ > Products > Accessories > Preons 

These are the original Preon 2's. FourSevens.com also has some original Preon 1 parts for sale.

Went a little crazy for the colors last month, Monocrom. Nights in White Satin.


----------



## Warp

My ZL SC63 XHP35 has not arrived yet, but the rest have. 

Left to right: 4Sevens Quark 123^2, AA battery, Thrunite Archer 2A V3 NW, Zebralight SC51w, Nitecore MT10A, Fenix E20 2015, Fenix E20 2014, Zebralight SC62w, Thrunite TN12-2016 XP-L V6 NW, 4Sevens Quark-X 123^2, 18650 battery


----------



## tex.proud

That's one way to add to the collection! Goodness! Let me drop a truck note on torches!


----------



## Warp

tex.proud said:


> That's one way to add to the collection! Goodness! Let me drop a truck note on torches!



For my photo "only" 5 of those are new. With the SC63 on the way.

Not sure if the word "only" really applies now that I think about it lol. I picked up 4x18650 and 12xeneloops plus two chargers in the last few weeks too. 

I buy in cycles/bursts so I may not get another for 1-2 years now after not getting any for the last 16 months


----------



## Taz80

Received today a Olight i3s-cu EOS matte brass and a Preon P1 copper. In the last week I picked up From Battery Junction, a Led Lenser P3, Jetbeam Jet-u, Fenix E99 Ti, and an olight i3e EOS in copper and silver. I also picked up 2 Nitecore HC30 NW headlamps, one for me and one for my son.


----------



## MAD777

Just ordered Jaxman E2 Nichia 219b 5700K.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> http://foursevens.com/ > Products > Accessories > Preons
> 
> These are the original Preon 2's. FourSevens.com also has some original Preon 1 parts for sale.
> 
> Went a little crazy for the colors last month, Monocrom. Nights in White Satin.



Hey Chance, thanks for the photo, I just realized I don't have the yellow P1 or P2....
Time for another order, although as dependable as they are I may have to talk to myself to agree to buy all the new Preons-they are awesome based on my experience with the Copper P1, but how many pretty colors do I really need?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey, Crazyeddie, You're welcome. My mother has a bit of wisdom on the subject, "It doesn't always have to be about what we need. Sometimes, it can just be about what we want." On occasion I tell people, "All things in moderation; sometimes that includes moderation." 

I was fortunate to recently acquire some N.L.B.P. 4Sevens polished titanium and some FourSevens satin titanium. However, not as much as desired. Soooo, ...... I decided to purchase some N.L.B.P. color while it was still available.  

During the quest I enjoyed corresponding with some new acquaintances on CPF, and discovering some previously unknown FourSevens retailers. I also had the pleasure of conducting business with Phil, on eBay, who sold me a Bolt-Action Light. He wasn't aware of CPF, so I was able to invite him to become a member. 
















I've always enjoyed the offerings from the fine folks at FourSevens, lately I've decided to enjoy more of them. 

~ Chance


----------



## write2dgray

That satin Ti is hot, thanks for sharing Chauncey!


----------



## ven

You are the 47's daddy CG,:thumbsup: i think mr 47's should send you a special limited edition to add and compliment your amazing collection, fastidiously dedicated to the 47's cause, sort after and collected and not by chance(do you like that).

Stunning CG, real nice family and really love the ti flavours(and the colourful ones as well). Loving the pics:kewlpics:!


Now as you seem to be getting on for a new light each day of the year! is there any rotation going on here, and if so how the heck do you organise these! :naughty:


----------



## eraursls1984

I've got some parts coming for my 2 Ti Preons. A couple body parts, a driver, a few LEDs, and a 10440 battery. 

I'm down to 5 Preons right now. The black Nichia limited edition might be sold once I modify the Ti lights. Next up I need to get some of the new Preons.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi, write2dgray & ven. Thanks for the replies. 

~ C.G.


----------



## irongate

LUMINTOP Tool 1X AAA

Eneloop Pro Charger

Olight i3E Copper 

That's all folks.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I found a Maelstrom X-7 on Amazon yesterday. It was the last one he had. oo: Come to Papa. These were produced in early 2011.






Photo Credit
- selfbuilt
May 2011


----------



## ven

Very classic look, so how close to 47 ...47's have you got now CG?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Very classic look, so how close to 47 ...47's have you got now CG?



Four shy of the 47 mark. I'll post a current picture in the FourSevens section when the new Maelstrom arrives.

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

Wow , fantastic collection there CG , look forward to the aerial pic


----------



## LeanBurn

Just pulled the trigger on a ThruNite TH20 neutral white. :naughty:


----------



## FraterAL

Now have an Armytek Prime C2 Pro with XM-L2 PDT emitter, coming along with the ZL SC600 mk III HI. Waiting patiently!


----------



## akhyar

Testing my luck with some obscure brand light from China.
Blackwater SR 71 light, with triple XP-G2 emitters with built-in rechargeable USB socket for 16340 battery.
It's listed as copper, but looks like brass to me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What it [email protected]@Ks like, is very cool.  I hope it turns out to be a great light for you, akhyar. 

~ Chance


----------



## LeanBurn

I don't get the specs for the Blackwater... 1000 L for 35min and 1 hour?


----------



## ven

LeanBurn said:


> I don't get the specs for the Blackwater... 1000 L for 35min and 1 hour?



It will step down pretty quick and run at a lower output for the rest of the time, 600mah of a typical 16340 will not deliver (guess ) 3a for the 1000lm for 35m.


Nice looking light by the way


----------



## write2dgray

Blackwater design is nice at first glance, but thats doesn't look like any copper I've ever seen. Looking forward to hearing your feedback.


----------



## ven

Yes looks like a brass or brass effect ano to me, I do know the words brass and copper can get confused over in China or misinterpreted /translated maybe better words of past. Either way it is a fine looking light , hope it turns out a nice little edc companion .


----------



## akhyar

Thanks guys. 
It's listed as limited edition of 500 units of copper, but I've seen some online sellers advertised it as brass, and with Blackwater has no website of their own, your guess is as good as mine.
I sent a query to the seller that the colour looks like brass but they replied that it is indeed copper.
If the flashlight is indeed brass as my earlier thought, I will write a complaint to their CS and see how they will handle it.
When push comes to shove, there is always PayPal.


----------



## bykfixer

Maybe it is a copper tubing with a brass plating.


----------



## TheMocoMan

broke down and ordered up the R50 Seeker.


----------



## kj2

TheMocoMan said:


> broke down and ordered up the R50 Seeker.


Great choice


----------



## Newlumen

Acebeam ec50vn xhp 70 dome on.
olight r50vn xhp 50 dedome.


----------



## richbuff

Newlumen said:


> Acebeam ec50vn xhp 70 dome on.


You are going to like the power/size ratio. This is the perfect mid size mid power light. There are many, many lights that are bigger and heavier, and less powerful than this one. 




Newlumen said:


> olight r50vn xhp 50 dedome.


This one will have more throw than the above item; in a nice, appealing package. When you get them, please post back and tell us how awesome they are!


----------



## wolfgaze

(2) Lumintop Titanium Tools (which were 50% off on Gearbest) and my Fenix LD12 which was modified by Vinh and outfitted with a Nichia 219B emitter & diffusor film.... Hoping to receive all items by Monday/Tuesday.......


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> You are the 47's daddy CG,:thumbsup: i think mr 47's should send you a special limited edition to add and compliment your amazing collection, fastidiously dedicated to the 47's cause, sort after and collected and not by chance(do you like that).
> 
> Stunning CG, real nice family and really love the ti flavours(and the colourful ones as well). Loving the pics:kewlpics:!
> 
> 
> Now as you seem to be getting on for a new light each day of the year! is there any rotation going on here, and if so how the heck do you organise these! :naughty:



ven, I just received word that Mr. 47's read your post, and has shipped the box in this picture to me in response.  I don't know how to thank you. 

~ Chance


----------



## CelticCross74

Due on Monday is an Adventure Sports custom 4000 lumen 2 D Mag build. XHP 70, glass etc.


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, I just received word that Mr. 47's read your post, and has shipped the box in this picture to me in response.  I don't know how to thank you.
> 
> ~ Chance




:laughing: if i was mr 47's i would certainlly send it you, a true worthy collecor !


----------



## ven

CelticCross74 said:


> Due on Monday is an Adventure Sports custom 4000 lumen 2 D Mag build. XHP 70, glass etc.




Awesome!!


----------



## CelticCross74

heck yes its awesome I am psyched as all get out. Programmable driver, glass, XHP70 NW, all low resistance mods done, huge copper heat sink the list of programming options is astonishing. With a smooth reflector I am predicting it will out rock my awesome L6 with all the options. Matt really knows what hes doing....


----------



## Stefano

Zebralight H603w
Zebralight H600Fc
NCR18650B


----------



## ven

CelticCross74 said:


> heck yes its awesome I am psyched as all get out. Programmable driver, glass, XHP70 NW, all low resistance mods done, huge copper heat sink the list of programming options is astonishing. With a smooth reflector I am predicting it will out rock my awesome L6 with all the options. Matt really knows what hes doing....




Fantastic , the 5000k is real nice, have you tried a de-domed xhp70 yet, transforms the beam IMO for the better. Of course subjective .....

Enjoy the beast come night fall:devil:


----------



## CelticCross74

I believe the 5000k is what is in my L6. So I am gonna have L6+ power and so many mode options to choose from itll be hard to pick one. Glad I opted for the big copper heat sink. Should be a much tighter beam than the L6 with a smooth reflector in the same tint. Bought the Keeppower cells from Matt as well. Will do what I can to post pics.


----------



## ven

Great stuff, yes the mode groups are excellent , do like that firmware and have it on a variety of lights. Makes standard UI just so.....standard!


----------



## CelticCross74

got the light. Everything is built tight as a drum I love it. Only downside is there is a small donut hole in the middle of the hot spot. Aside from that it is absolutely brighter than my L6 it is so bright it almost hurts to look at lol. Watching Matts video on programming it and trying to get that down. Wonder what I can do about that little donut hole?


----------



## MAD777

CelticCross74 said:


> ... Wonder what I can do about that little donut hole?



Those quad emitters like XHP70 need a shaved dome to make the donut go away. By most eyes, that also improves the tint and give the throw a little bump.


----------



## RGRAY

*I FOUND IT!!!*


----------



## Ladd

Nice! Really nice!


----------



## RGRAY

Thanks, it should be here today.

I just bought this rare ARC-P AAA NIP.


----------



## CelticCross74

what the heck is that light a couple posts above? How do you even turn it on? Anyways Ive got my 5th 3rd Gen Mag on the way it is a simple little crimson red ML50LX knurled body 2 C cell. Already have custom ground anti glare coated glass for it. As for my donut hole 4000 lumen super duper custom Mag Matt is going to de dome the XHP70 for me to eliminate the artifact which is just freaking awesome. The light is so bright it literally hurts to look at it on max.


----------



## Going_Supernova

CelticCross74 said:


> what the heck is that light a couple posts above? How do you even turn it on? Anyways Ive got my 5th 3rd Gen Mag on the way it is a simple little crimson red ML50LX knurled body 2 C cell. Already have custom ground anti glare coated glass for it. As for my donut hole 4000 lumen super duper custom Mag Matt is going to de dome the XHP70 for me to eliminate the artifact which is just freaking awesome. The light is so bright it literally hurts to look at it on max.




If you hover your cursor over it, you will see. It says Tain Flute.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ah, what the heck!? I pulled the trigger on four, no longer in production, Preon1's from FourSevens. *Red Toxic Green Satin Titanium and black. *

~ Chance


----------



## eraursls1984

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ah, what the heck!? I pulled the trigger on four, no longer in production, Preon1's from FourSevens. *Red Toxic Green Satin Titanium and black. *
> 
> ~ Chance


I guess you got a Ti clicky. I noticed they were OOS when I went to place an order earlier.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

eraursls1984 said:


> I guess you got a Ti clicky. I noticed they were OOS when I went to place an order earlier.



All those lights were purchased as individual parts from the accessories drop down menus. None of them are currently offered as complete lights.

~ Chance


----------



## eraursls1984

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All those lights were purchased as individual parts from the accessories drop down menus. None of them are currently offered as complete lights.
> 
> ~ Chance


I know, the Ti clicky was in stock last night, but earlier today it was sold out. I ordered some parts last week and went to order more today. It's hard not to get enough Preons.


----------



## RGRAY

CelticCross74 said:


> what the heck is that light a couple posts above? How do you even turn it on?



It's a Damascus Tain Flute AA with 9 blue trits and 8 orange tris and a blue glow ring.
You tighten it to turn it off, a reverse twist head.
I live in Frederick, MD.
If you want to see my collection, pm me.


----------



## RGRAY

I just ordered my 8th display box.
These are great up to size AA and CR123.


----------



## MBentz

SureFire EB2T-A-TN. Couldn't resist even though I'm trying to downsize.


----------



## MAD777

@RGRAY those jewelry boxes are so appropriate for your flashlights because they are better looking than most 
jewelry I've seen!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

eraursls1984 said:


> I know, the Ti clicky was in stock last night, but earlier today it was sold out. I ordered some parts last week and went to order more today. It's hard not to get enough Preons.




.......... That was probably me ............ the Ti. clicky is on its way to me. If I come across another, I'll PM you a heads-up. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Aries256

A Nitecore MT1U, and a TM26gt(reeaaaaly excited to get this one).


----------



## xtibi

2 Zebralights H600 MK III + 7 GITD rubbers + 1 extra headband 



 https://goo.gl/gltR44



 https://goo.gl/hLwa50



 https://goo.gl/HzNOHi



 https://goo.gl/Yhb9dT



 https://goo.gl/ayaINM


----------



## Weld Inspector

Just got my tracking info from Rey for my Reylight ti with ten trits I can't wait


----------



## dhunley1

M61NL drop-in. I think an M61WLL will be next, then maybe an M361N.


----------



## staticx57

Weld Inspector said:


> Just got my tracking info from Rey for my Reylight ti with ten trits I can't wait



I dont have one, but it looks like a really fine light and it has a good reputation.


----------



## RGRAY

MAD777 said:


> @RGRAY those jewelry boxes are so appropriate for your flashlights because they are better looking than most jewelry I've seen!



Thanks, I have to agree with you.

I just bought a Muyshondt Ion alm. natural finish like new.


----------



## Offgridled

Couple new quads to play with


free upload
Waiting for dark blue with hint of purple tritium vials for Copper M2 bezel and tail cap.


----------



## MAD777

Nice quads, OG!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Nice quads, OG!



Thank Madd I can't wait to put the blue vials on it. With Vinh's quads these are amazingly bright.


----------



## GODOFWAR

RGRAY said:


> Thanks, I have to agree with you.
> 
> I just bought a Muyshondt Ion alm. natural finish like new.



Pictures broken


----------



## PB Wilson

I ordered a Brinyte B158 zoomable light with an XPL HI led for my son for his birthday. 

He enjoys the novelty of reasonably powerful flashlights and this one seems right up his alley. Not that easy to carry around, but for goofing around on camping trips and taking the dogs out at night, it oughta do the trick.


----------



## dhunley1

GODOFWAR said:


> Pictures broken



I can see them.


----------



## bykfixer

Streamlight Sidewinder-Rescue

Note to self:
Do not read Subwoofers reviews....


----------



## Subterrestrial

Had a 20% off coupon for fenixlighting.com burning a hole in my pocket, couldn't hold out any longer:

CL30R
CL25R Black (backordered  )
CL20 Blue
CL05 Blue

Free batteries, free shipping, free-for-all. I'm going to try the CL05 as a multipurpose light for cycling trips after dark. The other three.... gosh I guess that means I'll just have to go camping _again_ in order to try them out. :shrug:


----------



## Dave D

I couldn't resist a Surefire EB1C-A-BK, it's the 200/5 lumen model being sold on eBay for just under $90 new.

Bargain!! :twothumbs


----------



## terjee

Klarus XT11S and Mi7
Convoy S2+

The XT11S because I've heard a bunch of good things about it, the others are planned as gifts or loaners.


----------



## NICSAK

Enough parts to build 5 convoy s2+. Two for triple Nichias dd for myself and the other three single xml2 for gifts


----------



## Blair

I have a Fenix PD35 Tac coming. Cant wait to get it


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Nitecore HC60 headlight, Klarus ST15 Cree XP-L HI V3 l.e.d. flashlight, Fenix UC01 USB rechargeable keychain light, Olight I3E Luxeon TX-LIT2 120 lumen 1 AAA light, Olight H05S 2AAA headlight.

Seems like a lot, but half of it was backordered nearly a month ago and is in the process of shipping now.


----------



## JacquesDP

I have an Elzetta Alpha inbound, and also a Hinderer XM-18. Can't wait for both!


----------



## bykfixer

^^ did you get the newer 415 lumen Alpha or the 315 lumen model?
Hi/low tailcap perhaps?

It's a great flashlight in any form.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Streamlight Sidewinder-Rescue
> 
> Note to self:
> Do not read Subwoofers reviews....



Need a review on this when you get it.


----------



## ven

irongate said:


> Need a review on this when you get it.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2-Review-Streamlight-Sidewinder-Rescue-(2xAA)


----------



## bykfixer

^^ beat me to it Ven.
That was what caused the voices to convince me I needed one....

I'm starting to think there's subliminal messages in Subwoofers logo. lol.


----------



## JacquesDP

bykfixer said:


> ^^ did you get the newer 415 lumen Alpha or the 315 lumen model?
> Hi/low tailcap perhaps?
> 
> It's a great flashlight in any form.


I got the 415 with Hi/low tailcap! My first Elzetta, and I am excited to try it out. 

Will have look at some carry options - was considering the speed clip, but I think a small leather pouch for belt carry might work better in my case.


----------



## RGRAY

I found these on Ebay in brass and damascus.
They are made in the USA and resemble a Toby Pra Glowworm vol. 1 but shorter.





 ​


----------



## bykfixer

JacquesDP said:


> I got the 415 with Hi/low tailcap! My first Elzetta, and I am excited to try it out.
> 
> Will have look at some carry options - was considering the speed clip, but I think a small leather pouch for belt carry might work better in my case.



I carry mine in my pocket so cannot comment on the clip or pouch. 
But a pouch sounds like a good idea. 

The Alpha is misunderstood by many. But it was meant as a backup to a short range weapon mounted light.


----------



## Newlumen

I have 2 fenix tk09 xp-g2 450 lumen coming this week..


----------



## Newlumen

Blair said:


> I have a Fenix PD35 Tac coming. Cant wait to get it



You gonna love it. It is very small. Tac mode is great.


----------



## Brylev

I have a EagleTac MX30L3 with kit coming soon. I ordered this flashlight but they sent the base unit not the kit. I tried it out and not only did they send the wrong light it was defective. This is a super bright flashlight, but it shut-off after 30-40 seconds on high. Over heated I guess anyway a new one is on the way. :wave:


----------



## anthon87

Blackwater SR71- Expected to arrive today
Klarus Mi7
Olight S1A
Jetbeam Jet-1
Nitecore Mh20 NW
Two 26650s liitokala 5200mAh


----------



## akhyar

anthon87 said:


> Blackwater SR71- Expected to arrive today



Let me know how do you like the light once you received it.
I've a brass Blackwater SR71 that is still in the mail


----------



## eraursls1984

I've got three copper Preons on the way. Now I'm debating if I should've gotten four.


----------



## irongate

Coming From Adventure Sport Flashlights-Vesture of Blood a Convoy S8


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Nitecore TM03 is on the way! First high quality flashlight I've bought in 5 years! Can't wait to see the progress lights have made since my last purchas!


----------



## cclin

LUMINTOP IYP365 Nichia 219BT ! I love this penlight, great looking, nice F/F, good price, nice tint & high CRI. What more can you ask for.......





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Going_Supernova

cclin said:


> LUMINTOP IYP365 Nichia 219BT ! I love this penlight, great looking, nice F/F, good price, nice tint & high CRI. *What more can you ask for......*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




A price under $20?


----------



## jalano1222

Incoming to my mail are : Mcgizmo Haiku 2cr123 6V 119v and nucleus and two tain lights (Thud Ti & Aura Ti/ tritium ).


----------



## dhunley1

2 more Surefire 6Ps. Another Malkoff drop-in will soon follow, I'm sure.


----------



## cclin

Going_Supernova said:


> A price under $20?


yes! if you order from BLF group buy.


----------



## ven

A box off the man himself PK

WOW thank you Paul:rock:

Will post later what is inside, modern art that has purpose


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Oh, ven, you box-tease, you! :tsk:

~ Chance


----------



## dhunley1

dhunley1 said:


> 2 more Surefire 6Ps. Another Malkoff drop-in will soon follow, I'm sure.



Instead of getting just another drop-in, I decided to order an MD2 with the high/low ring, and an M61N instead of the the M61 it would normally come with. Also ordered a pocket clip for it. Not sure how often I'll actually use the clip, but figured it will be good to keep it from rolling around.


----------



## Monocrom

Ven! You tease! What's in the box?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bykfixer

Great score Dhunley. Good call on getting it set up with an N right out of the box.

If you find you do not like the clip because of the lanyard attachment part, you can cut that off with a dremel. 






ven said:


> A box off the man himself PK
> 
> WOW thank you Paul:rock:
> 
> Will post later what is inside, modern art that has purpose



Speaking of PK...




These in stock at Amazon.....2 less there than at noon today. C'monnnnn 8/24.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha! I've got pleanty of time, it's not even 11am here. 

~ Chance


----------



## dhunley1

bykfixer said:


> Great score Dhunley. Good call on getting it set up with an N right out of the box.
> 
> If you find you do not like the clip because of the lanyard attachment part, you can cut that off with a dremel.



I was kind of wondering if that lanyard attachment would be annoying or not. I probably will end up cutting it off, just from the looks of it. We'll see...


----------



## bykfixer

dhunley1 said:


> I was kind of wondering if that lanyard attachment would be annoying or not. I probably will end up cutting it off, just from the looks of it. We'll see...



I found the $3.95 Elzetta lanyard ring to be a great anti-roll device. But I like lanyards.

If you run primaries Elzetta has Battery Stations for less than Gene and S&H is lower. So when I need a new stock of batteries I order lanyard rings at the same time.


----------



## dhunley1

Thanks for the heads up. I'll be running 18650 batteries in mine, for the most part. I have a couple AW 18650 batteries that I bought for my PD35, but I sold it, so I needed to buy a light to use them in. My bike light take a single 18650, but I have a couple Fenix batteries that are designated for it.


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Ven! You tease! What's in the box?!?!?!?!?!




:naughty:


----------



## liteboy

Ven, I was just reading up on PK products last night. Please give your impressions on these lights once you've had the time. Tint on the Rocket appears on the cool side, IIRC.


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Ven, I was just reading up on PK products last night. Please give your impressions on these lights once you've had the time. Tint on the Rocket appears on the cool side, IIRC.



Will do, for now
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413297-The-PK-products-thread&p=4946715


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> :naughty:




Where's the darn "LIKE" button. I want to abuse the crap out of it! :huh:


----------



## MAD777

Nice surprise there, ven! 👍


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Where's the darn "LIKE" button. I want to abuse the crap out of it! :huh:




That did make me :laughing: out loud! 

PK is the hero here, top chap and such a down to earth guy.

Few more


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Nice surprise there, ven! 



It was MAD!


----------



## Capolini

[h=1]2 X Sony VTC6 18650 3000mAh 15A Flat Top Battery[/h]


----------



## ScottFree

I need to replace some torches so I'm going to go a bit mad next week. Looking to buy a Fenix PD35 Tactical, E12 or a E15. Plus I need a new headlamp so I'll probably pick up a HL50.

Ok just started browsing the Fenix TK line and I have realized I could be heading down a dangerous slope. I mean how many lights does a man need for god's sake. Though I might pick up a TK15 Ultimate edition.

I wonder if this is because I've started replaying Alan Wake?. God I love that game


----------



## PB Wilson

For my son's birthday, I got him a Brinyte B158 zoomie with an XPL HI led. It arrived today and I'm feeling more than a bit guilty that I've been playing with it in the yard.

Gotta test it out to make sure it's running right, right?

Kinda bulky but it's surprisingly good for under $25.


----------



## staticx57

PB Wilson said:


> For my son's birthday, I got him a Brinyte B158 zoomie with an XPL HI led. It arrived today and I'm feeling more than a bit guilty that I've been playing with it in the yard.
> 
> Gotta test it out to make sure it's running right, right?
> 
> Kinda bulky but it's surprisingly good for under $25.



It sounds like you will end up with two of them.


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> That did make me :laughing: out loud!
> 
> PK is the hero here, top chap and such a down to earth guy.
> 
> Few more



WOW Very nice!


----------



## jalano1222

Incoming- my new Haiku Mcgizmo 6V


----------



## PB Wilson

staticx57 said:


> It sounds like you will end up with two of them.



There's a good chance that'll happen! Fun light.


----------



## liteboy

Ok it's official, my first 6p and drop in from v54


----------



## tech25

Waiting on a tinyDC with programmable ui and since I lost my edc lumintop tool yesterday, I ordered another.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> That did make me :laughing: out loud!
> 
> PK is the hero here, top chap and such a down to earth guy.



We love PK. But sometimes CPF doesn't do the best job of showing it.


----------



## akhyar

My latest arrival, a triple 18350 light, this time with CW XP-G2 emitters.
Blackwater SR71 in brass, although they listed them as copper.

It has the same dreadful UI as the 1st gen MecArmy PT series / CooYoo Particle where it will always starts on Turbo for 1 second before it switches to the memory mode.
Same driver and charging port as the MecArmy / CooYoo.








Shorter than the Astrolux, but has the stockiest head among my triple/quad EDC.


----------



## mcd2304

I have this coming


----------



## kj2

Olight 14500 battery. Currently working on my Olight S1A review to find out, that my Eagtac 14500 is too big..


----------



## ven

Nice looking light akhyar, looks hefty !! Shame about the UI , i dont get it for what it costs for a programmable driver these days. They go to the trouble of using brass, making a nice triple light and for the sake of a few $'s could have had a great package.


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> Nice looking light akhyar, looks hefty !! Shame about the UI , i dont get it for what it costs for a programmable driver these days. They go to the trouble of using brass, making a nice triple light and for the sake of a few $'s could have had a great package.



It's a pity indeed. A nicely designed and built body only to be letdown by a dreadful UI.
MecArmy has been proactive in revising the UI for their PK series but I doubt Blackwater will be in a hurry to do so as their market are catered mainly for domestic, unlike MecArmy.


----------



## bykfixer

mcd2304 said:


> I have this coming



Normally not one to go in for big ole flashlights...
I dig that one.

Good first post!!!
Welcome to the site mcd.


----------



## tex.proud

A SS bezel for my Malkoff MDC 16650 Neutral, and a hi/lo ring for my Malkoff MD2. Looking forward to both!


----------



## scout24

I broke down and have a Surefire M6 on the way. Price was too good to pass up.  I'm currently resisting a PK-PR1...


----------



## bykfixer

scout24 said:


> I'm currently resisting a PK-PR1...



Resistance is futile.

But an M6? Good score sir.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Resistance is futile.
> 
> But an M6? Good score sir.


Yes.. you have already been assimilated!


----------



## tex.proud

Giving Factor a try with the Ghost 130 and Mizpah 130. A bit apprehensive, but excited for something new. The Ghost 130 is small enough that I'm gonna try carrying it on my keychain. Something that I don't usually do.


----------



## Light Bringer

Just a bunch of 1-mode drivers 1050-1750mA, empty MOP drop-ins. Waiting for a nice 4500K-5000K XP-L HI on copper to come out. Kinda not in the mood to reflow chips on plates....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am so ashamed, I have not ordered a New light in over 24 hours...WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?


----------



## biggman15

tex.proud said:


> Giving Factor a try with the Ghost 130 and Mizpah 130. A bit apprehensive, but excited for something new. The Ghost 130 is small enough that I'm gonna try carrying it on my keychain. Something that I don't usually do.


I have a Mizpah 130. I like it but i have a rechargeable Duracell that wont work with it(too short). The hat clip on mine is also bent. It looks awful. And to make matters worse, I tried removing the clip. It leaves a huge gap and the light will not function without it.

Moving on...

I'm waiting on a Nitecore LA10. I hope it's as awesome as I think it is. I should have it before the weeks over.... I hope.
I'm also waiting on Massdrop and Nitecore to ship my EA45s. I've never had a drop take so long. Supposedly Nitecore's stock was incorrect so they don't have enough to start shipping.


----------



## sonnix

Klarus Mi7 with its 14500 battery wanting to order also the G20 but was put off by its 650 something lumens and up immediately to its claimed turbo of 3000 lm, very big jump for me.


----------



## nivek666

Have a mt10a and a p12gt on the way. Hoping to swap the bodies so that the mt10a body goes well with the p12gt head.


----------



## MAD777

Hey Eddie, everyone needs a day off now & then. Clicking that PayPal button is hard work!


----------



## bykfixer

Charlie Brown Christmas tunes play in backgound...


----------



## doug5551

Olight S1a arriving today! My first nice flashlight.


----------



## RGRAY

Inbound, Lummi Wee ns and Raw ss.


----------



## tex.proud

Received today...SS bezel for Malkoff MDC Neutral 16650 and the Hi/Lo ring for MD2 with M361N dropin. Now I have 6 levels! With a LL even.


----------



## harro

A flooder, in the shape of a Klarus G20, should arrive in the next few days. Have read about lots of doubts of the claimed output on max, and will be interested to see what its actually like. Still, low, med and high offer a nice spread, and should prove very useful, with reasonable runtimes, and a smooth spead of light.


----------



## vadimax




----------



## Screwball69N

Has anyone tried 14500 in a MT20A


----------



## tex.proud

vadimax said:


>



Whle that's not a light, that is a GREAT tool to have coming your way in mail! I've had nothing but good experiences with Letherman tools.


----------



## cclin

New Preon P1 copper; got a good price from GB


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Charlie Brown Christmas tunes play in backgound...



Very sweet set up your got there byk


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> Received today...SS bezel for Malkoff MDC Neutral 16650 and the Hi/Lo ring for MD2 with M361N dropin. Now I have 6 levels! With a LL even.



Great edc tex. Love those dropin tints for sure


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> Very sweet set up your got there byk



Thank ya.

I have some Pelican bulbs on the way. The previous batch of ROP turned out to not be ROP, but halogens that fit an automobile that Pelican used in lantern at one point.

The ones on the way are the 3753 for the big Ed light so I'll try those to see how much they'll handle. Not expecting huge numbers like the ROP bulbs but figure a couple hundred or so from the 8 watt bulbs used in a vintage Burgess with some 18500's in it.


----------



## bykfixer

Double post play-thru...

The voices talked me into rainbow PL-2's.


----------



## Newlumen

Eagtac mx25l4cvn 9600 lumen
niwalker mm15mbvn 8000 lumen

will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## noboneshotdog

Bunch of us are going to have the ZL SC600MKIII FD PLUS in about a month! Pre-buy is now open. :twothumbs


----------



## richbuff

teamx123 said:


> New to this forum and the lighting world and already a junkie! Waiting for a Nitecore EC2.


That is an ancient light, and a copy/paste of an ancient post. Reported.


----------



## Newlumen

I only recieved 1 monster today.


----------



## Sambob

Got a "On the road M3" coming soon from gear best


----------



## vadimax

The host is on sale now. The image is a link:


----------



## ven

One of my most used beater hosts and excellent it is vad


----------



## Repsol600rr

Sc62w on the way. Still agonizingly waiting for my hds to ship.


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> One of my most used beater hosts and excellent it is vad



I've got a question: what drop-in do you use for it?

BTW, I have to blame you of that purchase  Noticed the host on one of your photos.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I have 2 Olight 3400 mAh 18650 protected cells, 4 Panasonic 3400 mAh 18650 unprotected cells, another Nitecore HC60 headlight (in case something happens to the first one at work), and a Nitecore TM06S Tiny Monster (4000 lumen, 4 18650, 4 Cree XM-L U3 l.e.d.s.) all coming within the next week or two. I couldn't resist the deal of $112 for the 4000 lumen Tiny Monster. I was trying to save up for a couple Nitecore Tips and the 9 Amp 18 volt Milwaukee tool battery that come out in September (for my 3000 lumen Milwaukee light). It's nice having a flashlight that can go up to 3-4,000 lumens, but sometimes you need that brightness for several hours at work.


----------



## MAD777

TN40vn Spec 4 modded by @vinhnguyen54
8,700 lumen 
500,000 lux


----------



## ven

Awesome MAD, i just know your going to give you son a run for his money.................Be interested in how long it will sustain high output V your lads RC.


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Awesome MAD, i just know your going to give you son a run for his money.................Be interested in how long it will sustain high output V your lads RC.


It will be a great contest, ven! LOL


----------



## staticx57

vadimax said:


> I've got a question: what drop-in do you use for it?
> 
> BTW, I have to blame you of that purchase  Noticed the host on one of your photos.



I highly suggest getting a copper p60 quad or triple host from mountain electronics. You can get them for $25. Add a star and driver and you can build a drop-in for 1/3 the price of having someone build it for you.


----------



## vadimax

staticx57 said:


> I highly suggest getting a copper p60 quad or triple host from mountain electronics. You can get them for $25. Add a star and driver and you can build a drop-in for 1/3 the price of having someone build it for you.



I have found something marvelous: Vinz P60 drop-ins. Never in my life I will build a drop-in of that quality.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Peak Eiger brass HICRI to replace the one that I sadly lost.


----------



## staticx57

vadimax said:


> I have found something marvelous: Vinz P60 drop-ins. Never in my life I will build a drop-in of that quality.



I have one that Richard made as a test and he turned it into an work of art. Potential is certainly there for these blanks!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Just ordered the S1A from Olightstore with their 25% off sale! $49.50 for the light, two 14500 and a white diffuser! Can't wait!


----------



## Newlumen

MAD777 said:


> TN40vn Spec 4 modded by @vinhnguyen54
> 8,700 lumen
> 500,000 lux



Congrats mad777. Beanshot or it never happened.


----------



## JLeephoto

Been away from CPF for a while and it was time to update my older lights so I went a little crazy. Got a S1 & S2s coming from Olight on their 25% off deal and I found an M2x-UT at $60 on Illumn's sale page, and I have 6X Keeppower 18650s and a Nitecore D4 charger coming from them as well. Gonna need to push away from these site, it's costing me way too much $$$


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Congrats mad777. Beanshot or it never happened.


For sure! 
I'll try for comparison shot between the T6vn and TN40vn!


----------



## RGRAY

VELENOs:





Avant, large dotted tag, maze tag, lantern and Dogbone.


----------



## richbuff

RGRAY said:


> VELENOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avant, large dotted tag, maze tag, lantern and Dogbone.


Those look very visually appealing. 

In the mail: Acebeam K70vn XHP35 HI 5000K.


----------



## biggman15

I got my new Nitecore EA45S. Let me just say, I have seen the light! I've been using an old Knockoff UltraFire XML-T6 Zoomie. It's really bright and capable of throwing really far. But it throws in a little square and you don't really see anything. This NiteCore lights up everything. I never would have imagined that it would be this much of a difference. Too bad it can't handle up close at all. The Ultrafire is still better at lighting everything up directly in front of my feet. I'm not sure that the NiteCore will replace my UltraFire yet. 

But I'm hoping that just maybe my Next light will. I'm waiting on an Olight S2. I don't think it will be as bright as the Ultrafire or the Nitecore, But I'm hoping that the beam will be just floody enough to do the job.

Edit: Ipx-8 my foot. I've already found moisture behind the lens. Not happy...


----------



## ven

Huge thanks to vinh,OG,wimmer and newlumen 
Maybe the fastest shipping yet at 1 week!! 





















Some clickies


----------



## Repsol600rr

Hds has finally shipped (yesssssssssssssss) and should be here tomorrow and sc62w friday.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Seraph is such a great [email protected]@King light. Enjoy it Ven. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Thanks CG:thumbsup:, more than likely end up with the p60vnT mule and used in work. Do love vinhs DHT work, since last pic it now has a nichia 219B triple inside it! ..............for now


----------



## RGRAY

richbuff said:


> Those look very visually appealing...



I know, I couldn't resist.




Three will fiil in my collection nicely.


----------



## Skeeterg

RGRAY said:


> VELENOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avant, large dotted tag, maze tag, lantern and Dogbone.


Is there more info somewhere about that light on top of pic? I am sure it's a very rare custom light. Very sweet. TIA
I ordered the Manner PL10


----------



## RGRAY

Skeeterg said:


> Is there more info somewhere about that light on top of pic? I am sure it's a very rare custom light. Very sweet. TIA
> I ordered the Manner PL10



*Avant Ti*



 

 

 


*6/4 titanium shell
*Brushed finish
*Three mode slider switch Please click here for video
*5mAh low, 80mAh medium, 350mAh high
*Choice of Cree XP-G2, XP-L, Nichia 219 LEDs
*Tight and wide optic for XP-G2 and Nichia 219, mule for XP-L
*Scratch resistant sapphire window
*Built in 350mAh lithium polymer cell
*Built in charging via micro USB, red indicator for charging, yellow indicator for charged
*Water resistant
*Integrated pocket clip
*5 locator vials in total, custom installations also available


----------



## NeilP

I'm waiting for :
Deerelight XSearcher IC
UF-1508 plus spare pills
two new 75mm lenses for UF1508's

I received two UF-1508's in the mail last week , direct from Schezwan Homesafety direct via Alibaba.com, they both arrived with cracked lenses, so they are sending new


----------



## biggman15

Just got my Olight S2. Not a bad light, I can't wait until it's dark out to really test the little thing. It's also a bit glitchy. Everything works just fine unless it ends up in what I'm going to call flicker mode. It doesn't happen often but when it does the light kinda flickers and it won't change settings without shutting it off first. Not a deal breaker, just annoying.


----------



## richbuff

biggman15 said:


> Just got my Olight S2. Not a bad light, I can't wait until it's dark out to really test the little thing. It's also a bit glitchy. Everything works just fine unless it ends up in what I'm going to call flicker mode. It doesn't happen often but when it does the light kinda flickers and it won't change settings without shutting it off first. Not a deal breaker, just annoying.


It should not do that. My S2 Baton does no such thing. What battery are you using? Polarity insertion is correct? Contact areas clean? battery charged? What is happening right before flicker mode occurs?


----------



## biggman15

The battery is an Orbtronic 3100mah protected 18650. Fully charged. Inserted correctly which looks backwards. It looks clean.

It happens while I'm changing modes. Then in one of the middle modes it will blink off momentarily before coming back at the same brightness before blinking. And will be kinda flickering. It's only done it 3 times since I got to work today.

I have a brand new Olight branded battery on the charger at home waiting for me. Bought it with the light. Planning to test it later.


----------



## jalano1222

A surprise package from a good Friend !

What's inside this box?


----------



## MAD777

GyrFalcon All-88. An 8-bay charger capable of 1 amp in all bays! Received good review by HKJ.

Too many batteries, too little time.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> GyrFalcon All-88. An 8-bay charger capable of 1 amp in all bays! Received good review by HKJ.
> 
> Too many batteries, too little time.




:naughty: look forward to impressions down the line once used a bit MAD


----------



## stubbys

Ive got a 15 quid, red convoy s2 on the way 8*7135 with the neutral white. Also got an £8 xtar 2 battery charger and also paid £9 for 2 x samsang 25r 18650 batteries.

Other than my lenser this will be my first dabble in the flashlight world, next month on pay day, itll either be an olight s2 or just read the review on the Nitecore mh20gt.


----------



## ven

jalano1222 said:


> A surprise package from a good Friend !
> 
> What's inside this box?




Right i have been back 3 times now.it is still not opened

Come on its killin me :laughing:


----------



## ven

stubbys said:


> Ive got a 15 quid, red convoy s2 on the way 8*7135 with the neutral white. Also got an £8 xtar 2 battery charger and also paid £9 for 2 x samsang 25r 18650 batteries.
> 
> Other than my lenser this will be my first dabble in the flashlight world, next month on pay day, itll either be an olight s2 or just read the review on the Nitecore mh20gt.




Congrats, great flashlight and a nice NW flavour too. From your purchases i can see you have done your homework, the good old 25R's are still a well used/liked cell of mine. I see a soon to be fav light, simple UI and a nice useful beam OTF.


----------



## stubbys

ven said:


> Congrats, great flashlight and a nice NW flavour too. From your purchases i can see you have done your homework, the good old 25R's are still a well used/liked cell of mine. I see a soon to be fav light, simple UI and a nice useful beam OTF.


Yeh been doing a lot of reading, chicken drumstick gave me a few pointers.
Nice collection you have there.


----------



## ven

Thank you


----------



## staticx57

stubbys said:


> Ive got a 15 quid, red convoy s2 on the way 8*7135 with the neutral white. Also got an £8 xtar 2 battery charger and also paid £9 for 2 x samsang 25r 18650 batteries.
> 
> Other than my lenser this will be my first dabble in the flashlight world, next month on pay day, itll either be an olight s2 or just read the review on the Nitecore mh20gt.



Great way to start! But be warned don't come here to much or you will find that your collection will grow exponentially!


----------



## stubbys

staticx57 said:


> Great way to start! But be warned don't come here to much or you will find that your collection will grow exponentially!


Yeh i know, i might have to start cave exploring or whatever its called, so i have a legitimate reason [emoji2]


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

A bunch of junk mail. Sorry folks. Just trying to work thru this 3 post routine.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

This might be an odd question.

Anyone know of a good flashlight that can used to find "swirls" on car paint? You know that spider web looking affect at certain angles when the sun hits it?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Good question, but not for this thread. Go ahead and start your own thread in Recommend me a light for......thread.

Bill


----------



## jalano1222

ven said:


> Right i have been back 3 times now.it is still not opened
> 
> Come on its killin me :laughing:


Okey let's see what's in the box !


----------



## ven

:naughty:

Awesome and congrats,


----------



## Skeeterg

Skeeterg said:


> Is there more info somewhere about that light on top of pic? I am sure it's a very rare custom light. Very sweet. TIA
> I ordered the Manner PL10





RGRAY said:


> *Avant Ti*
> Thanks Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6/4 titanium shell
> *Brushed finish
> *Three mode slider switch Please click here for video
> *5mAh low, 80mAh medium, 350mAh high
> *Choice of Cree XP-G2, XP-L, Nichia 219 LEDs
> *Tight and wide optic for XP-G2 and Nichia 219, mule for XP-L
> *Scratch resistant sapphire window
> *Built in 350mAh lithium polymer cell
> *Built in charging via micro USB, red indicator for charging, yellow indicator for charged
> *Water resistant
> *Integrated pocket clip
> *5 locator vials in total, custom installations also available


----------



## Skeeterg

Skeeterg said:


> Is there more info somewhere about that light on top of pic? I am sure it's a very rare custom light. Very sweet. TIA
> I ordered the Manner PL10





Newlumen said:


> I only recieved 1 monster today.


Oh yeah,2 thumbs up mate.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Bullzeyebill said:


> Good question, but not for this thread. Go ahead and start your own thread in Recommend me a light for......thread.
> 
> Bill



Oh snap...sorry....new to the board. Actually.....I thought I posted this question under the "flashlights" forum.

Anyway....thx Bull.

Edit: Wait....I am in the flashlight forum LOL,,,, *grunt*....been one of those days.


----------



## Newlumen

Eagtac mx25l4cvn 9600 lumen/ 82k lux


----------



## Bullzeyebill

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Oh snap...sorry....new to the board. Actually.....I thought I posted this question under the "flashlights" forum.
> 
> Anyway....thx Bull.
> 
> Edit: Wait....I am in the flashlight forum LOL,,,, *grunt*....been one of those days.




You did good. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## DK Demand Lab

Ordered Olight I3E 1 Silver + 1 Black for $16 deal (plus $5 shipping) on the Olight USA website.. Silver one arrived but didn't hear about the black one yet...


----------



## vadimax

Funny experience with German Amazon: ordered a Letherman Charge TTI with a bit driver -- found an additional set of bits in the package. Nice surprise  But! The set was missing 3 bits (7 instead of 10). But! I did not pay for it


----------



## MAD777

I have a V11R coming from modder @vinhnguyen54 
It will be boosted in power but the continuously variable control will remain. I've always wanted that, and don't know why that variable control isn't more popular.


----------



## liteboy

MAD777 said:


> I have a V11R coming from modder @vinhnguyen54
> It will be boosted in power but the continuously variable control will remain. I've always wanted that, and don't know why that variable control isn't more popular.



I love this light! If I wasn't buying so many lights I'd devote more time playing with it. Love the control ring, how bright it is. And the tint is to die for. It almost can replace my HDS twisty my edc but I have no holster for it yet.


----------



## ven

Another big like for the v11r, thanks to gunga who threw a nichia 219C in my mirage to breath some fresh life into it. Love the UI, dial up, dial down on the go.............excellent! Keep mine in 16340 form for my ideal EDC size.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

A DQG Spy Titanium and blue trit from Banggood. Let the wait begin.


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Another big like for the v11r, thanks to gunga who threw a nichia 219C in my mirage to breath some fresh life into it. Love the UI, dial up, dial down on the go.............excellent! Keep mine in 16340 form for my ideal EDC size.



Ven that camo pattern is just what I need for a 2nd v11r! Where Can I get one to send for vinhification?


----------



## ven

PM inbound with link


----------



## Subterrestrial

Nitecore LA10 and LA10 CRI, the latter of which has been delayed. Gives me a little surprise to look forward to.


----------



## wildcatter

TH10 and TH20 both in Neutral White,,, along with a TN36-UT kit with 4 more 3400's and another (3rd) charger,, also in Neutral White,,,,,, be selling the TN36-UT i currently have in Cool White. After owning several Neutral White lights from Thrunite,,, my new prefered light maker,,, I won't buy Cool White again. 

I also just 1 hour ago, snagged a brand new Mini TN30(2016) in NW,,, $85.00 including shipping!!! How could I refuse?? The TN20 will be the most used of these 4 new lights,, I don't know why I bought the TN10 but I think it's because so many here are a bad influence,,,,


----------



## vadimax

and a couple of Panasonic BK-4HGAE 1000mAh.

P.S.: IYP365 is available at GearBest with "LUMINTOP25" discount code (25% off).


----------



## bykfixer

A pre-Fulton buy out of Kwik-Lite 1aa tom thumb light.


----------



## RGRAY

Tain Flute ti 13 green trits.


----------



## MAD777

Acebeam EC60 modded by @vinhnguyen54 to be a thrower at 1785 lumens and 103,000 lux.
And my 1st 26680 batteries.


----------



## RGRAY

Lummi Raw ss 2 green trits.


----------



## f2002q

I have a SS Peak Eiger X, with High CRI LED. Can't wait.


----------



## Elf15

Just received two Brunton Link lights for camping.


----------



## Autodoctor911

man, since joining this forum, I have become a flashlight junkie. I recieved my first two olights, a s1 and a s30rii last week, and before they even came I had 6 other lights on order from bang good: astrolux: s41 nichia 219b, sc copper xpl-hi, ss stainless xpl-hi, an s1 and an m01, and a meco xpe-q5, then I saw the new stainless and colored stainless s41, so I ordered a plain stainless one with the xpg3 and a colored tube. I should have plenty of mix up options between the two s41s and the s1. maybe I'll get some different colored convoys to mix it up some more though. I also need a high power 365nm light, but have yet to decide on one. I might just build one though. how about a s41 with 3watt nichi 365nm LEDs and one white one. Id have to figure out a driver though. maybe the direct drive could go to one color, and the regular modes to the others.

before this I would buy a light every 4 years or so to replace one thats broken or lost only.


----------



## tex.proud

2 x LiitoKala lii - 100 single cell chargers and an ALLPOWERSDirect 16W Solar Charger. Hopefully these will work well together for field charging 18650 batteries.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two, no longer in production 4Sevens Quarks. :twothumbs Yes, the one on the bottom is titanium.

~ Chance


----------



## Scribe

Nitecore tip and plan pl2


----------



## RGRAY

Oh, one more, Tain Piccolo green glow/green trit.


----------



## ven

Love it CG, very nice lump of ti!!
Also very smart Rick:naughty:

Not quite as exciting..................ordered 2x 26350 INR cells from Fasttech, to feed a cooly host and a de-domed xhp70 drop in..............some real fuel instead of 16340 IMR!!! Now the wait...........


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks ven. I had to blink and rub my eyes when I first saw the listing; couldn't believe what I was seeing.  There's a couple more pictures from the listing in the 4 & FourSevens thread. [email protected]@Ks to be in mint condition. 

~ Chance


----------



## Newlumen

Thrunite tn40vn spec 4. Throw version.


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Thrunite tn40vn spec 4. Throw version.


Yahoo! You're gonna light up the night!!! LOL


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Love it CG, very nice lump of ti!!
> Also very smart Rick:naughty:
> 
> Not quite as exciting..................ordered 2x 26350 INR cells from Fasttech, to feed a cooly host and a de-domed xhp70 drop in..............some real fuel instead of 16340 IMR!!! Now the wait...........



Hey Ven, is that for th VOB dropin?


----------



## Scribe

Pk pr1


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Hey Ven, is that for th VOB dropin?



Yes it is liteboy , I dont have any huge hosts , the cooly in fact is my largest at a 26650 . So the idea is to run 2x 26350 cells in it for the required 8.4v .


----------



## cclin

4x Sony VTC6 18650, XP-G3 5c Tint leds & 2x Lumitop Copper tool Nichia


----------



## DK Demand Lab

Convoy L6 6000-6500K. 

Still shopping a battery charger...


----------



## ven

DK Demand Lab said:


> Convoy L6 6000-6500K.
> 
> Still shopping a battery charger...




Opus btc3100 will feed the 26650's 2a on bays 1+4


----------



## RGRAY

*MecArmy X3 cu*



*Jetbeam Mini-1 cu raw*



Before you ask, the MecArmy because I have the ss X1 and the ti X2 and the Jetbeam Mini-1cu raw because I have the Vinh Mini-1 polished copper


----------



## jalano1222

Sinner Tri-EDC Titanium (custom) 









Thanks to Urban EDC supply


----------



## RGRAY

jalano1222 said:


> Sinner Tri-EDC Titanium (custom)



Very nice 
[URL=http://s227.photobucket.com/user/RGRAY1111/media/SINNER%20TI%201.png.html]




[/URL]


----------



## coehorn

I have a Convoy S2 host(black), driver and Cree XML T6


----------



## Monocrom

Perhaps a NIB Princeton-Tec Blast in O.D. if things go well.

Yeah, just a little classic.


----------



## Subterrestrial

I felt like it was high time I upgraded my bike light set-up, so I have incoming:

Fenix BC21R
Light & Motion Vis 180

Might seem like overkill for a commuter, but even in high summer I'm still riding home after dark three nights a week. One can never be too careful.


----------



## Treeguy

Ordered a Thrunite TH20 from Amazon, should be here tomorrow. 

Was debating the Fenix HL50 or an Armytek Tiara, but for $40 the Thrunite looks like a perfect 1xAA headlamp. Thrunite is fast becoming my favorite brand.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I picked-up a smaller sibling for the Bolt-Acton. It arrived today. 

~ Chance 

What good is a collection if it doesn't grow? 
- Raymond Reddington


----------



## NICSAK

Zebralight h600fw mkiii
Zebralight sc600 mkiii hi neutral
Zebralight sc62w
Zebralight h600fc
8 18650ga

Went a little zebralight nuts!


----------



## Nitiwat

On the way:

Nitecore D4 charger
4 18650 battery cases
Ultrafire C8 (Got it for $3 not bad!)


----------



## Hot Brass

Acebeam K70vn...to replace my Supbeam K40vn......no more throwers for me......flooders? HB


----------



## ven

Gizmo hi cri goodness thanks to Tarik


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nice light! Congratulations, ven. :candle: 

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

Thank you CG, you dont do too bad yourself:naughty:

Crazy bit CG i thought it was gone for good...........Went post office ages back, just the head(no led/driver) packaged and asked about shipping with tracking. I was told no tracking, just a recorded or normal post option. So i thought no point in recorded if i can not trace it so shipped normal for around $8 ish. Weeks went and nothing, maybe thought it had gone by land....by foot i guess :laughing: . Then a message from Tarik about the good news, maybe 4+weeks on after i kind of thought" oh well, *beep* happens "and poor advice from post office. So a very happy ending


----------



## MAD777

Very nice addition to your arsenal, ven!


----------



## ven

Thank you MAD, i still have the old (well its not old) engine, xpl HI 4000k with dr jones firmware in a draw. Might offer it over the gizmo forum when i get chance as i wont use it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ven, 

I've noticed you have some fine triples and quads, have you ever sampled a mule such as the one offered by Oveready? I think you'd appreciate using one for your up-close and personal lighting needs at work. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ven,
> 
> I've noticed you have some fine triples and quads, have you ever sampled a mule such as the one offered by Oveready? I think you'd appreciate using one for your up-close and personal lighting needs at work.
> 
> ~ Chance


I'm waiting on my mule right now


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ven,
> 
> I've noticed you have some fine triples and quads, have you ever sampled a mule such as the one offered by Oveready? I think you'd appreciate using one for your up-close and personal lighting needs at work.
> 
> ~ Chance



I may have a little fondness for the usefulness of triples and quads:naughty: I have not CG but i have seen it and the nichia 3 mode(and single mode as the output is not too high to run for longer uses like 30m+ a time) . Real nice!!! Thank you for your thought, spot on 100% right it would CG. I have been using my p60vnT daily which is a nichia 219C mule, around the 15% output cuts the mustard for me.




One day i will try the OR for sure , thanks again for the suggestion


----------



## phosphor

Nitecore TIP and a Fenix E15 2016 Edt.....pocket stuff.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA! I should have known your mule would be a triple. :twothumbs I think you got it covered.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HA! I should have known your mule would be a triple. :twothumbs I think you got it covered.
> 
> ~ Chance



Ah BUT!!! unless i remove the optics from the sportac triples(nichia/xp-g2 of which only the xp-g2 works well but too cool) i only have 1 mule..............now what is it that is said, 2 is 1 and..........

So an excellent thought and being a single nichia should kick out about 300lm of perfection:naughty:..........................so it is coming at some point.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

ven said:


> Opus btc3100 will feed the 26650's 2a on bays 1+4



Thanks for the recommendation.. I found out that Gearbest carries that one.


----------



## Pegaso

The thing with long delivery times is that you get to order more stuff before the first one have been delivered.

Incoming:

Foursevens Preon P1 copper
Lumintop tool alu
Lumintop tool copper
ReyLight tool ti
Convoy S2+
Convoy C8
Samsung 30Q x4


----------



## ven

DK Demand Lab said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.. I found out that Gearbest carries that one.




I got mine for not much over $30 from gearbest, iirc EU warehouse so within 5 days=happy!.............arguably the best $30 i have spent.....................certainly most used anyway.


----------



## NICSAK

R50vn 5000k shaved dome xhp50


----------



## ven

NICSAK said:


> R50vn 5000k shaved dome xhp50




:naughty:


----------



## NICSAK

ven said:


> :naughty:



[emoji41]


----------



## tex.proud

Broke down and ordered the new ArmyTek Prime C2 Pro v3. Silver. XHP35 (Warm)


----------



## Lumenwolf

Acebeam EC60vn neutral white [emoji4]


----------



## srvctec

Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI and a couple of batteries for it, ordered directly from Zebralight, should be here Monday or Tuesday. It will replace my SC62w as my main EDC.


----------



## bykfixer

Finally found a 'Ray-o-lite' in pretty good shape.








Circa 1920 or 21.

It is a pre-Rayovac when the company was called "French Battery Co" or some called their products "French Flashers".

Hope it cleans up as nice as the 1aa Kwik-Lite that just arrived did.




Before










Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## MAD777

Lumenwolf said:


> Acebeam EC60vn neutral white [emoji4]


You're going to love it. 
It has mode memory, so leave it in your favorite mode. 
Requires a double-click for turbo, which is good due to heat. 
Has true firefly, which is great for reading without losing night vision. 
Incredible throw & spill combination in such a compact light and the extra runtime of a 26650 battery.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer, I see what you did there. That Kwiki was a diamond in the rough, you made it shine. That's crazy, man! 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> bykfixer, I see what you did there. That Kwiki was a diamond in the rough, you made it shine. That's crazy, man!
> 
> ~ Chance



And that Pink Floyd song has been stuck in my head since.


----------



## ven

:laughing: real nice work mr fixer, so what month is this............shiny September?


----------



## RGRAY

Nothing from USA 

1. 10440 batteries (8)* CHINA 
*2. H-3 Lanterns and bead * ITALY
*3. H-3 bead brushed ss green trits* ITALY*
4. Tain Flute ti 13 green trits and Piccolo green trits *SWEDEN*
5. Lummi Raw ss green trit *GERMANY*
6. Jetbeam Mini-1 raw copper *CHINA*
7. H--3, 3-4-6 bead br 4 red trits  *ITALY *
8. MecArmy X3 cu  *CHINA
*9. Veleno Silet Ti green trits * TAIWAN
*


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! That's true globalization!


----------



## Scribe

Pk fl2le 😎


----------



## firsttothescene

Jetbeam jet l mk.


----------



## bykfixer

Scribe said:


> Pk fl2le 😎



Congrats!!! It's a goody.

Welcome to the site


----------



## Labrador72

HL10 2016, HL25, TK09 XP-G2


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Spark SF3-NW (Replacement for my lost EDC :mecry
Olight S1-Ti NW (My first Titanium light)

I own an Olight S1 (regular) at the moment, but want to see what their NW tint is like, and I think the Ti will become my office EDC, while my Spark returns to being my outdoors EDC


----------



## vadimax

Hell... I hope I will not bite my elbows.


----------



## vadimax

Sorry, double post. Deleted.


----------



## staticx57

:candle:


----------



## vadimax

There are still empty spaces left


----------



## Newlumen

vadimax said:


> Hell... I hope I will not bite my elbows.



brand? How much it cost? I am looking to buy one.


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> brand? How much it cost? I am looking to buy one.


BSIDE ADM20 True RMS Auto-scale Digital Meter
49.95


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> BSIDE ADM20 True RMS Auto-scale Digital Meter
> 49.95



Thank... I never got my craftsman digital meter.. I went to buy it and they were out of stock...


----------



## bykfixer

A silver EB1C with shrouded tailcap.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Right now I have the legendary Convoy L6 coming, and I just ordered a Klarus MI7 to compliment my olight S1A. God I need to deactivate my cpf account and never look back! lol


----------



## vadimax

Newlumen said:


> Thank... I never got my craftsman digital meter.. I went to buy it and they were out of stock...



The image is clickable with all info available under the link.

Don't buy this one. I had to cancel my order. Why? -- There are no reviews on that model. I went to Bside web page only to discover that all manual download links contain nothing more than a title page which has only model name and not a single line of information.

OK, I try to get in touch with Bside support asking for manual. All I get in response is a lecture about authorized dealers which would send me a device with an appropriate manual at the same time assuming that GearBest is NOT an authorized dealer.

The most funny thing was that I got a response in Russian to my English-spoken request.


----------



## vadimax

Now my attention fell to UEi DM393. But, of course, it does not fit a $100 bill limit.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please remove the hotlinked image.

Bill


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Thank... I never got my craftsman digital meter.. I went to buy it and they were out of stock...


I'm telling you for 10 dollars and being able to return it whenever it breaks mine has never failed me


----------



## Capolini

*
-2 X Vappower IMR 26650 4200mah [overall had the least amount of voltage sag on HKJ Comparator]*:thumbsup:*

- 1 X EC60vn NW Torch. ~1800 lumen/100Kcd *:twothumbs


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> I'm telling you for 10 dollars and being able to return it whenever it breaks mine has never failed me



I know.. They dont have it in stock and they cant special order..


----------



## firsttothescene

RGRAY said:


> VELENOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avant, large dotted tag, maze tag, lantern and Dogbone.


 Very Nice!!


----------



## firsttothescene

Jetbeam DD001:touche::touche:


----------



## doug5551

Meteor M43 arriving today.


----------



## firsttothescene

doug5551 said:


> Meteor M43 arriving today.


Awesome


----------



## ven

z2 off the bay of e, £50 which i am farily happy with another classic p60 host to add to my meager SF collection of soon to be 5!

Now for the drop in or just go incan for halloween :naughty: or say *beep* it and throw a quad in


----------



## Newlumen

M43vn arrived today.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... a first generation, black, Preon P2. I've been trying to acquire one for a little over two months. 

~ Chance


----------



## LumenKing1

2 Olight S1 Batons. That's all.


----------



## Offgridled

A 2×18650 bored host, cryos illumination m2 bezel and tail stand and a v54 p60 xp-g2 dropin modified for 2×18650 by Vinh and his v54 high amp switch.


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> A 2×18650 bored host, cryos illumination m2 bezel and tail stand and a v54 p60 xp-g2 dropin modified for 2×18650 by Vinh and his v54 high amp switch.




:twothumbs


----------



## CelticCross74

...until my issue with the Amazon retailer I got my horrendous M14X from I have nothing in the mail


----------



## bykfixer

About 9 pounds of stuff for an upcoming pass around


----------



## Offgridled

CelticCross74 said:


> ...until my issue with the Amazon retailer I got my horrendous M14X from I have nothing in the mail


You need to change this immediately


----------



## CarlF

I have an Olight S10R complete with 2 RCR123 batteries and a Zebralight SC600 MKIII HI which includes a 2500mah EFEST 18650 Battery coming today. 

Along with a XTAR VC4 Charger, 4 x EFEST 18650 Purple Flat top 3000mah 35A batteries and 2 x Panasonic 18650 2500mah flat top (all 6 unprotected) which came with the charger.


----------



## Taxman

*Astrolux S41S Colored*


----------



## CarlF

The zebralight has arrived.


----------



## ven

That mkIII looks good enough to eat:naughty:

Well on top of the z2, a 6p and a quad nichia 219C mule


----------



## CarlF

The rest of my stuff came. 

OLIGHT S10R II Baton with 2 x batteries
XTAR VC4 charger
4 x EFEST 3000mah 35a pulse/20a continuous drain IMR 18650. 
2 x Panasonic 2500mah IMR 18650 (came with charger)


----------



## ven

I got a couple of those efest, although the figures dont quite mach up(never seem to with efest), a reliable source told me the efest 20a/ 35a 3000mah are re-wrapped 30Q cells


Get the best wall wort you can for the vc4, i gave up tbh but you need it for a reliable and sustainable charge rate.


----------



## CarlF

XTAR in action with 2 of the batteries. Will charge 2 18650 batteries at 1a and 4 at 0.5a 

The good thing with this is it tells you what it's put in. 






And reports when battery is full.


----------



## CarlF

ven said:


> I got a couple of those efest, although the figures dont quite mach up(never seem to with efest), a reliable source told me the efest 20a/ 35a 3000mah are re-wrapped 30Q cells
> 
> 
> Get the best wall wort you can for the vc4, i gave up tbh but you need it for a reliable and sustainable charge rate.



Being a newbie with the batteries what is a 30Q

Also what are good 18650's that meet the quoted output?


----------



## ven

Sorry, one of the few top manufacturers, Samsung is up there like LG/sony/sanyo/panasonic, samsung do some great cells, from the older 20R , 25R and the 30Q to name some. The 30Q are 15a 3000mah and excellent.

I may have 1 or 2








Quoted output for ?..............most if not all good high drain cells meet flashlight needs, 10+ 15a better...........so on 20a . Higher the amp rating, lower the mah for now! Good old sony vtc4 are superb, but 2100mah, the vtc5 are 2600mah but not quite as good imo as the vtc4 in higher ask applications. Not many lights need more than 10a, unless special custom ones. Even then a single cell direct drive will soon sag and not keep/sustain the crazy 3500-4000lm output due to heat and voltage sag..........


----------



## ven

Other cells, check out the LG options, the hg2 are 3000mah and 20a iirc.........excellent . But have been told now it is pretty hard to get good LG cells, by that i mean with dates and info on the storing of. Also lots of fakes out.............buy from reputable sellers, but even then they can get unknowingly stung.


----------



## CarlF

Thank you for the info Ven. Much appreciated.


----------



## ven

Welcome


----------



## staticx57

Copper!
p60 blank
p60 copper foil
convoy s2+ spacer
astrolux sc
worm
tool


----------



## ven

Nice.................

The blank...............what is going to fill the blank in?:naughty:


----------



## Newlumen

I may have to try samsung 30q. Illumn sell for $6 a piece.. Free s/h $50 or more.


----------



## Newlumen

Getting my sony vct 6 tomorrow.


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Nice.................
> 
> The blank...............what is going to fill the blank in?:naughty:


Really not sure what I want to do with it quite yet. Thinking quad 219B 5700k for a pocket sun or 2700-3000k XPL (or HI) either with an H17F driver... will likely sit for a bit while I fail to make up my mind lol


----------



## ven

Newlumen said:


> I may have to try samsung 30q. Illumn sell for $6 a piece.. Free s/h $50 or more.



A must buy imho, pretty much one of the best cells available, performance/cost imo


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Really not sure what I want to do with it quite yet. Thinking quad 219B 5700k for a pocket sun or 2700-3000k XPL (or HI) either with an H17F driver... will likely sit for a bit while I fail to make up my mind lol




I like the 219B 5700k option, i am yet to see one (4 of even better in a quad:naughty, really interested in this .


----------



## bykfixer

100 Panasonic CR123a's. 

Battery Junction has boxes of 50 for a buck 35 each with no cost shipping for orders $50+...


----------



## bykfixer

2 Chris Kyle edition flashlights.













Me thinks it's very similar to the Nebo SLYDEZ.
Red, blue or black. $25 from the Chris Kyle foundation web site.


----------



## tex.proud

My new ArmyTek C2 Pro XHP35 (warm) arrived today. I was enjoying the rain.


----------



## Dale P.

I just ordered a Nitecore EC4SW to use for my Home Inspection business. I already have two Fenix Tk35UE 2000 and a klaus t11 but you know how it goes... You can't have too many lights and I'm interested to see what the natural light looks like.

Also ordered a few more Panasonic 3400 cells to go with it, and some grease to lube the threads of my flashlights.

Thinking of buying a Nitecore MH41 next so I have something with more throw for looking up chimneys and for shining in attics where I can't climb around in.

Dale P.


----------



## bykfixer

RI Chevy's avatar made me do it.


----------



## ven

Very nice mr fixer

Today


----------



## Dave D

ven said:


> Very nice mr fixer
> 
> Today



Welcome to club 'Z'!!


----------



## ven

Dave D said:


> Welcome to club 'Z'!!




Thanks Dave , it is now with family




Decided the quad was not fitting(probably change my mind again) so thrown a malkoff in it for now and even plan on some incan use.


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Very nice mr fixer
> 
> Today



Thats one of the best surefire light that i have ever seem. +10


----------



## Newlumen

Received tn40vn spec 4. 9000 lumen, 506k lux... Xhp 35 hi


----------



## ven

Very nice NL, wow , could look at that pic all day How does it run in lower modes,30% and 50% ,type of levels that get used for longer periods .


----------



## Offgridled

Beautiful lights ven and Newlumen


----------



## RGRAY

Now:
1. 10440 batteries (8)* CHINA
*2. H--3, 3-4-6 bead br 4 red trits  *ITALY 
*3. Jetbeam Mini-1 raw copper *CHINA*
4. Tain Flute ti 13 green trits and Piccolo green trits *SWEDEN*
5. Veleno Silet Ti green trits * TAIWAN 
*And just found this on Ebay:
6. Arc AAA-P *NEW JERSEY
*


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Very nice NL, wow , could look at that pic all day How does it run in lower modes,30% and 50% ,type of levels that get used for longer periods .



Well i run 20% for 10 minutes.. Not even close to warm... Today i will try 30 and 50% mode..


----------



## Lumenwolf

Help please....can anyone who has the Olight R50 please let me know what the longest battery it will accept as looking to buy a spare none Olight one. Thanks


----------



## ven

Lumenwolf said:


> Help please....can anyone who has the Olight R50 please let me know what the longest battery it will accept as looking to buy a spare none Olight one. Thanks




You dont need a protected cell either way, so just look at a decent value/brand/performance cell , again pm me and i will send you a cell so no need to bother.


----------



## Lumenwolf

ven said:


> You dont need a protected cell either way, so just look at a decent value/brand/performance cell , again pm me and i will send you a cell so no need to bother.



Thanks Ven, just not sure if the tail cap contacts are spring loaded so battery has to be exactly the same size as the Olight one [emoji106]


----------



## ven

Yes spring loaded, but not what i would say generous in travel, looking at a couple of mm spring. If you get some high drain 26650 cell/s then you should be fine without the PCB. I am not sure how much longer (if much/any) this olight cell is compared to others, as i cant get to the other cells or measure them. 

So far i have not needed another cell at all, use the light, slap lead in and charge for next use and so on. Unless you plan on a real long use at higher modes, you should be fine.


----------



## Lumenwolf

ven said:


> Yes spring loaded, but not what i would say generous in travel, looking at a couple of mm spring. If you get some high drain 26650 cell/s then you should be fine without the PCB. I am not sure how much longer (if much/any) this olight cell is compared to others, as i cant get to the other cells or measure them.
> 
> So far i have not needed another cell at all, use the light, slap lead in and charge for next use and so on. Unless you plan on a real long use at higher modes, you should be fine.



I have been told the stock one is 67.95mm so I guess anything within a few mm should be fine. I am
Also looking at purchasing a larger light with more power that also uses 26650 form if you have any particular recommendations. Thanks again Ven you have helped a lot.


----------



## ven

If that is the measurement then up to 69mm should be good to go(play it a little safe).

The convoy L6 is a good well priced option


----------



## Lumenwolf

ven said:


> If that is the measurement then up to 69mm should be good to go(play it a little safe).
> 
> The convoy L6 is a good well priced option



Yeah have been eyeing that light. Also Acebeam showing a new T30 but it doesn't seem to have been released yet.
It looks very similar to the L6 but with a smooth reflector.


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Very nice NL, wow , could look at that pic all day How does it run in lower modes,30% and 50% ,type of levels that get used for longer periods .




Ok ven. I tested 50% mode. Initial temp. After 2 min. After 3 min..
led lense. 82f..85f. 85f
near handle. 83f. 105f. 109f
handle. 83f. 90f.97f.

this light do great on 50%. Not hot.. Not even warm...


----------



## ven

Thanks NL for the info, so 50% is a good choice to use for long periods when decent output is required ? 100% for a quick scan/fun mode(like many lights).


----------



## ven

Lumenwolf said:


> Yeah have been eyeing that light. Also Acebeam showing a new T30 but it doesn't seem to have been released yet.
> It looks very similar to the L6 but with a smooth reflector.



If it's an xhp70, they are better suited to orange peel and even better if de-domed(IMO anyway).


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I picked-up a smaller sibling for the Bolt-Acton. It arrived today.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> What good is a collection if it doesn't grow?
> - Raymond Reddington



Hey Chance,
I think I am falling behind you in Four Sevens lights-tomorrow is day 1 of the final stage of moving I started 4 months ago...once settled I will have to catch up...,
Nice pair of bolts you have there....


----------



## Lumenwolf

Just got my R50vn spec1 and it is awesome. Just needs to get dark now [emoji4][emoji363]


----------



## ven

congrats LW, great light it is.............


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance,
> I think I am falling behind you in Four Sevens lights-tomorrow is day 1 of the final stage of moving I started 4 months ago...once settled I will have to catch up...,
> Nice pair of bolts you have there....



Hey Crazyeddiethefirst, 
I've had a lot of fun this summer pursuing 4 & FourSevens lights. Still [email protected]@King for an S12 if you've got two.  It's good to read your move is coming to an end. You're only falling behind because you're buying so many other great brands. Did you see the Ti Turbo I snatched off the Bay? Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the listing. 

~ Chance


----------



## CarlF

Received my Thrunite Ti4T Cool White version

Really impressed by it especially comparing against my 5.11 TMT PLx. 































Beam shots (all taken on iPhone 7 Plus)

5.11






Thrunite 






Back garden (again using iPhone 7 Plus)

5.11






Thrunite


----------



## ven

That is a real nice pen light Carl, really like that


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! That's impressive, CarlF. Very nice indeed. :thumbsup: 

~ C.G.


----------



## firsttothescene

Jetbeam jet 1 mk and a convoy L6.


----------



## tex.proud

Finally received a couple LiitoKala Lii-100 chargers. Currently running down an Eneloop NiMh, IMR 18650, and a14500 to test this evening. Tomorrow I can take one with my AllPowers 16W solar panel to work, and let it sit in the sun while on a job to see how well they work together.


----------



## Wendee

tex.proud said:


> Finally received a couple LiitoKala Lii-100 chargers. Currently running down an Eneloop NiMh, IMR 18650, and a14500 to test this evening. Tomorrow I can take one with my AllPowers 16W solar panel to work, and let it sit in the sun while on a job to see how well they work together.



Tex.Proud, I've been looking at that charger but I don't think it will fit a protected battery (from pictures I've seen of unprotected in the charger, looked tight). Can you see if a protected 18650 will fit? If so, I'll buy one of these chargers too.


----------



## bykfixer

Nice pen light Carl. Thanks for the pix too. 

Welcome aboard. You're off to a great start with stuff like that.



I bought the very last FL 2 that Bulls Eye had. Waited for months for it to say "1 left". 
Lets see... is that #9? 10?... Might be 12 or 14... hell I lost count at 7. Been giving them away to folks with cultivated expectations so I only have 5 still. 

#205 and 306 are in the passaround.


----------



## tex.proud

Wendee said:


> Tex.Proud, I've been looking at that charger but I don't think it will fit a protected battery (from pictures I've seen of unprotected in the charger, looked tight). Can you see if a protected 18650 will fit? If so, I'll buy one of these chargers too.



My EVVA Protected 18650 NCR18650GA 3500mAh 10A are listed as 68.9mm and they fit with wiggle room. This review thread says the charger fits from 33mm to 70mm
I have already charged an Eneloop NiMh, 14500, and an IMR 18650 and it has properly identified each cell. Set it to 1A for charging the Eneloop and worked great. So far I am more than satisfied with them. I bought one for my pack with the AllPowers solar panel, and the other for my truck.


----------



## Wendee

Thanks Tex.Proud


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> . Been giving them away to folks with cultivated expectations so I only have 5 still. .



Forget the like button, I need a love it button :laughing:


----------



## bladesmith3

I also have a jetbeam jet 1 mk coming as well as a eagtac d25a clicky with xpl-hi


firsttothescene said:


> Jetbeam jet 1 mk and a convoy L6.


----------



## CarlF

Just ordered a Nitecore EC4GT from flashaholics.co.uk. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Prepped

Klarus XT11GT


----------



## Wendee

Olight R50vn, Spec 1
ReyLight Pineapple AA/14500, Brass with Nichia (4000k) - Pre-order
Astrolux M03 Copper with Nichia (10180 battery) - Pre-order
BLF A6, 5A (4000k)
Keeppower 26650 batteries for the Convoy L6 I just received.

That's it until 2017!


----------



## stfc69

Stock Acebeam EC50 Gen ll (currently taking forever from HKE)
Olight R50vn spec 1 (which is more than likely to overtake the former)
Astrolux S41ss
Large output thrower.... TBD 

Why IS this so addictive???


----------



## liteboy

bykfixer said:


> 100 Panasonic CR123a's.
> 
> Battery Junction has boxes of 50 for a buck 35 each with no cost shipping for orders $50+...



Hey bykfixer, just curious which lights you use these primaries in?


----------



## MAD777

Wendee said:


> Olight R50vn, Spec 1
> ReyLight Pineapple AA/14500, Brass with Nichia (4000k) - Pre-order
> Astrolux M03 Copper with Nichia (10180 battery) - Pre-order
> BLF A6, 5A (4000k)
> Keeppower 26650 batteries for the Convoy L6 I just received.
> 
> That's it until 2017!


So Wendee, is 2017 like military time, 20:17 as in 8:17pm this evening? LOL 😄


----------



## bykfixer

liteboy said:


> Hey bykfixer, just curious which lights you use these primaries in?



Darn near all of them


































































Get your youngan of yours saving up for an Elzetta Alpha with a hi/lo tailcap or a Malkoff MD2 with hi/lo ring. Lights he'll still have when he graduates from college.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> So Wendee, is 2017 like military time, 20:17 as in 8:17pm this evening? LOL 



:laughing:

Come on wendee, who you tryin to kid , any chance of a very very slim chance of success would be logging out of CPF till next year as well
Dont fight it, welcome it with open purse arms


----------



## NICSAK

Lol yeah my absolute last light I was going to buy was about 13 lights ago [emoji6]


----------



## NICSAK

Wendee how bout this is it until the end of September. Little more realistic don't you think [emoji14]


----------



## ven

No new light for the rest of the year and posts about them off wendee, is not following CPF policy and is punishable by a minimum of 2 light purchases a month


----------



## stfc69

EC50 Gen ll no longer in the mail... 

Funnily enough it's like a dumpier version of the EC60vn! No V54 engraving though


----------



## ven

stfc69 said:


> EC50 Gen ll no longer in the mail...
> 
> Funnily enough it's like a dumpier version of the EC60vn! No V54 engraving though



Email vinh to get put on the engraving list as well as remind him at the time, so many orders , so easy to forget.


----------



## stfc69

ven said:


> Email vinh to get put on the engraving list as well as remind him at the time, so many orders , so easy to forget.



This is just a common stock light, he doesn't vinhify the Gen ll one, I have googled 'dark heat treating' so the bezels might match but that's a bit too technical for me! Well actually, I'd more than likely ruin it


----------



## ven

Right, thought he forgot to engrave it, long nose pliers over a hob or use a blow torch................if you dare


----------



## stfc69

I did start to try it on a cheaper light bezel with a mini blow torch but thought better of it... Might try again at some point.... maybe outside


----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## stfc69

ven said:


> :naughty:



I won't be filming it, that's for sure!


----------



## peter yetman

stfc69 said:


> I did start to try it on a cheaper light bezel with a mini blow torch but thought better of it... Might try again at some point.... maybe outside


Last time I took a blowtorch to a light the ano went a sort of bronze colour rather than darker, so take care.
It was one of those cheapo Surefires though.
P


----------



## liteboy

bykfixer said:


> Darn near all of them
> 
> Get your youngan of yours saving up for an Elzetta Alpha with a hi/lo tailcap or a Malkoff MD2 with hi/lo ring. Lights he'll still have when he graduates from college.



Wow, sorry I asked, haha!! Just that I still have more than 100 primaries from like 1 yrs. ago and I can't get through em fast enough. Do you ever turn on any house lights??


----------



## stfc69

peter yetman said:


> Last time I took a blowtorch to a light the ano went a sort of bronze colour rather than darker, so take care.
> It was one of those cheapo Surefires though.
> P



It's only an Olight M10 which is carried as a work back up, something's bound to go wrong though :fail:


----------



## Newlumen

Very cool lights bykfixer.


----------



## CarlF

Got a Nitecore EC4GT being delivered today and just order 4 x 3500mah Eagletac 18650 protected button top batteries as I realised the EC4GT doesn't have any discharge protection. So they will hopefully come tomorrow.

Also got a BTC3100 V2.2 charger coming and 3 cases that hold 4 x 18650 batteries in each.


----------



## bykfixer

liteboy said:


> Wow, sorry I asked, haha!! Just that I still have more than 100 primaries from like 1 yrs. ago and I can't get through em fast enough. Do you ever turn on any house lights??



Get you some Brinkmann MaxFire incans, SureFire 6P's, and a Pelican M6 incan.. stuff those primaries in there... and you'll deplete that stock pile in no time. 

The 2x123 lights with 650+ lumen LED's run through them pretty good too. 

I'll loading other lights with them if things go according to plan as well.



Newlumen said:


> Very cool lights bykfixer.


Thanks NL. 
I like cop lights of all shapes n sizes. Generally stock platforms. But there are a few hot rods around the place.


----------



## CarlF

Today I received the EC4GT Limited Edition 







Next to a 18650 battery for scale. 






No. 601/1000


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice looking carlf


----------



## MAD777

I have a couple other versions of that light, CarlF. Definitely a winning design! A useful & practical light.


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> I have a couple other versions of that light, CarlF. Definitely a winning design! A useful & practical light.


Reminds me so much of the fenix TK35VN agree with mad such a great design!!


----------



## ven

nice Carl, so nice you bought 2 !!!


----------



## CarlF

No idea why that posted twice. Damn technology.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Got my holster for my R50vn. Ordered the one for he R40, it fits, just but isn't the best one I've seen. Might have to convince myself to order another flashlight to make up for that [emoji4]


----------



## srvctec

Got this a couple weeks ago and absolutely love it as my new EDC, replacing my SC62w.


----------



## ven

Lumenwolf said:


> Got my holster for my R50vn. Ordered the one for he R40, it fits, just but isn't the best one I've seen. Might have to convince myself to order another flashlight to make up for that [emoji4]



The jetbeams do a fine job, got a couple of xtar holsters to try out ,on the way for the z2 and 6p.


----------



## bykfixer

Well, when I bought a Pelican 2320 some time ago I was so impressed I kept looking at the 2330 and 2390 LED versions of it. But they wanted WAY too much for so outdated of a light. Still do.

So today I did the next best thing... the shrunken version. The 100/15 lumen version of the 1xAA 2350 that's on clearance at BriteGuy. 





For a $50 order it's $0 shipping (2 day priority). 
I'd already tossed a bunch of Microstream hat clips in the cart and some AAA Eneloop Pro's, but still needed a few $ to reach $50. 




These dudes fit a whole buncha 1xAAA lights.

Edit:




The dual fuel ProTac 1L. A double A or CR123, you decide.




Can never have enough hats. 
Bought this to wear when sporting the silver EB1c arriving from Korea any day now.


----------



## DIPSTIX

Klarus g20 in the mail. 
I want to order the olight x7 but have to wait a few more days :/


----------



## RGRAY

I just ordered this.
http://www.foursevens.com/products/BLR2-PF
I'm hoping for a *mini AAA* too.


----------



## ven

That is a beauty Rick, very smart


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> That is a beauty Rick, very smart



Thanks, Ven.
I think it will go well with my copper pen.


----------



## ven




----------



## firsttothescene

RGRAY said:


> I just ordered this.
> http://www.foursevens.com/products/BLR2-PF
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a *mini AAA* too.


$300?!!


----------



## CelticCross74

Fenix TK20R!! The first IP68 Fenix and its micro USB port is waterproof!


----------



## Dale P.

I just ordered a Klaus XTQ1 at a steal for $35.00. I also wanted a light with more throw for the collection and ordered an AceBeam K40M. I'm really looking forward to getting that one. Also I bought a new charger and went with an Opus BT-C3100 V2.2. 

Dale P.


----------



## Offgridled

Dale P. said:


> I just ordered a Klaus XTQ1 at a steal for $35.00. I also wanted a light with more throw for the collection and ordered an AceBeam K40M. I'm really looking forward to getting that one. Also I bought a new charger and went with an Opus BT-C3100 V2.2.
> 
> Dale P.


Great choice on charger. Using mine now



how to screenshot on windows


----------



## vadimax

Just received a Nitecore F1 charger. Never was much easier to check Li-Ion voltage -- insert one and it blinks out with .1V precision. And photos do not let you understand how small it is. Super convenient EDC charger.


----------



## ven

Huge thanks to vinh, batteries on charge for the m43vn


----------



## Treeguy

Just got home and found an Amazon box at the door. Amongst the other things, there is a Thrunite TH20 for the guy I work with. He saw my TH20 and immediately tried to steal it. He is a normal person, not one of us, so he thought the world began and ended with those inglorious 3xAAA Petzl headlamps, which he finds less than great. So he coughed up some cash and I ordered him the light.

He gets his TH20 tomorrow. He'll be very happy.


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> The jetbeams do a fine job, got a couple of xtar holsters to try out ,on the way for the z2 and 6p.



THE Jetbeam works nice for the 6p, also the G2X Pro and the new PK FL2 LE


----------



## RGRAY

I just found two more beads.




Toby Pra Beadbomb V1 ti pol and sw





 ​


----------



## tex.proud

Ordered a 3W 395nm UV 3V - 18V 1-Mode OP P60 UV Drop-in from China. I have no idea if it's any good, but for $7 I'll take a chance.


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> Ordered a 3W 395nm UV 3V - 18V 1-Mode OP P60 UV Drop-in from China. I have no idea if it's any good, but for $7 I'll take a chance.


Can't go wrong there tex. Interested to hear about it


----------



## bykfixer

irongate said:


> THE Jetbeam works nice for the 6p, also the G2X Pro and the new PK FL2 LE



Ahhh, yeah the disease is growing roots now. lol
Ima fan of your variety thus far.

I have a duel fuel protac enroute. Kinda excited about that one.


----------



## Trashman531

I have NOTHING coming in the mail, which makes me very sad! I've got a hefty list growing though, of lights that I one day may be able to afford.


----------



## bykfixer

Luv, luv love it when a package from across the planet arrives the same day as one from middle America.




EB1c from a WTS here at CPF, a shrunken Pelican favorite, fuel for PL 2's and enough Microstream clips to last a while. (I was down to 5)




Nearly identical brightness and beam as the bigger one, yet fueled by 1aa instead of 2x123's. 




Now the entire 1 leg-ed famdamily can tailstand. 

And the EB1 rounds out the 1x123 setup with a flooder Alpha, a combo beam'd Rocket and now a thrower Backup.


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought this little gem.


----------



## Offgridled

RGRAY said:


> I just bought this little gem.


Nice gem RGRAY:


----------



## ven

Cheap n cheerful, couple of xtar holsters for keeping my little surefires safe


----------



## camelight

Nitecore i4 suppose to get this days...waited already a month

And today just orderd
Zebralight sc600 mk iii hi
4× snyo ncr18650ga
Convoy s2+
Xstar mc1
So i have a long wait and after that a lot of time to spend waiting in line in the mail


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Bummmmmmmmerrrrr!!! 
I ordered a light from your country and it took 3 weeks to leave your country. Worth it though.
You'll like that i4. Word of caution though, it runs right warm when charging 4 cells. I kept a small USB fan blowing on mine when charging 4 cells... for peace of mind. But it charges fast... I suppose that is why it runs warm.






These are supposed to arrive this coming Tuesday.
They are in my kitchen today. Nice!


----------



## ven

That 1L looks cool mr fixer, is that a duel fuel type, 123/AA ? Looks very flexible if so


----------



## bykfixer

Yup, sure is the dual fuel. 




So much for the OT $ this week.




A black EB1 aint far off, then a Streamlight ProTac USB at some point.


----------



## liteboy

camelight said:


> Nitecore i4 suppose to get this days...waited already a month
> 
> And today just orderd
> Zebralight sc600 mk iii



Me too! Although there is something wrong with zebralight website today.


----------



## doug5551

Mcgizmo Haiku. 

My first premium flashlight!


----------



## staticx57

Great the Sunwayman a bit ago in the gearbest sale now I got the other pieces to the puzzle.:naughty:


just seriously lacking in time these days :/


----------



## tex.proud

After EDCin my HDS Rotary for a while, I have found that I sometimes don't want to carry it in the holster I ordered with it, but rather in my pocket, so I ordered the universal clip for it.


----------



## mdorian

Thrunite TH20 for camping!


----------



## xzel87

Not light related but a Ganzo 727M knife, just to try out Ganzo quality :nana:


----------



## Loomun

Another Govolt G5


----------



## ven

xzel87 said:


> Not light related but a Ganzo 727M knife, just to try out Ganzo quality :nana:



They are not bad , for the money they appear good value IMO and defo worth a look at.

Got one yesterday and one inbound any day now.

Pic of yesterdays mail



Bit of a beast for the money


----------



## Spade115

Havnt posted in a while, BUT messed up the head on my G2X I am replacing it with this.


----------



## Poppy

A Manker U21 

I'll be considering offering it to our CERT team commander for consideration for our SAR team.


----------



## ingineer

Manker E14 (2)
the sleeve arrived today for one


----------



## RGRAY

I just got my Veleno Silet with green trits and put a Damascus blade in it.


----------



## bykfixer

Nothing. I have absolutely nothing pending.


----------



## markr6

bykfixer said:


> Nothing. I have absolutely nothing pending.



Same here. After the SC600Fd III Plus (fail for me), I'm out of the game. Lots of unused lights sitting around too. I've said it before, but this time I think I'm pretty much done.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'll know in a couple of days ......... 

Hopefully, pictures will follow ........

~ Chance


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Nothing. I have absolutely nothing pending.




...............................................


----------



## ven

Well i will hold the fort today for you mr fixer and mark, only small though........

Little mule 219B came today from oveready, went for single mode of around 300lm, no clicking, no faffing just 1 light bulb mode













Bit of swapping drop ins about, new home for the mule(which was intentional for the z2)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very cool [email protected]@King, ven. :thumbsup: 

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

Cheers CG, seem to have gone a little mule mad. At the moment I have a triple in work and a quad at home, not sure where it's going to end up yet. 300lm of flood would work well for me anywhere tbh. Even thought of putting it in an L2M for a mini mule , easy EDC size. I like problems like this


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I really enjoy using a mule inside the house. I purchased this from Vinh sometime ago. 

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

:bow: you have great taste CG, i honestly only thought 47's and a few other surefires............wow, CG is well ahead of the game You have some amazing hosts too, you are de man!!!
Wonder what board that is, the ones of recent have one of the LED's out of alignment with the others(top left). All the quad boards i have seen of recent appear the same




Do you get much use out of the mule? or just in the house?for me it gives so much useful close range light, work,home, anywhere pretty much other than anything requiring distance.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That one stays on the family room coffee table. That way I always know where it is, and it's always there when I need it. A place for everything, everything in its place. 

~ C.G. 

Here's a picture of the brains. The drop-in has five modes.


----------



## staticx57

Ven, here is the board you have

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/25953


----------



## ven

same here, a mule is always at hand..................



far right




Coffee table..........nah light table!


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Ven, here is the board you have
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/25953




Thank you for that, just had a read through it, great info!!! Still wonder(unless i missed it which is easy for me to do) why one is angled(not that it matters and is hard to see behind optics). Just wondered why as there looks enough room(as with other corners) to keep same angle..........OCD and all that:devil:

Cheers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If I'm the man, you must be *The Wild Man*!

~ C.G. 



ven said:


> Coffee table..........nah light table!


----------



## ven

:laughing: been called worse CG:naughty:

I keep meaning to get a group pic going on the table(not sure if will fit), it would take me a while to set up and then Rach would have a better idea to how many flashlights one has


----------



## ven

Just had a quick work out, 40k lumens on that part of the table!


----------



## RGRAY

A PhotoFanatic Groovy


----------



## camelight

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Bummmmmmmmerrrrr!!!
> I ordered a light from your country and it took 3 weeks to leave your country. Worth it though.
> You'll like that i4. Word of caution though, it runs right warm when charging 4 cells. I kept a small USB fan blowing on mine when charging 4 cells... for peace of mind. But it charges fast... I suppose that is why it runs warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are supposed to arrive this coming Tuesday.
> They are in my kitchen today. Nice!


Oh you orderd a light from my country? I am very very seprised as i don't know were to buy here decent flashlights...except few klarus or streamlight but much more expensive than order online than other countries
And yes the mail here is very slow

Enjoy your new streamlights!


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Just had a quick work out, 40k lumens on that part of the table!



That's quite the number of lumens


----------



## Lexel

Got a Jetbeam Jet-1 MK1 delivered today.
It is tiny compared to 18650 ones, rated 480 Lumens waiting for the 14500 to unleash full brightness.
The Convoy S2+ is equipped with a 3W Nichia 3W emitter emitting 780mW at 365nm with almost no visible light.

and a Klarus CH4S Charger with some down to 2.8-3.0V discharged 3400mAh NCB18650B


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Peak El Capitan brass HiCRI to augment my Eiger HiCRI.


----------



## Loomun

More 18650 batteries


----------



## harro

Just bought an Opus BT-C3100 V2.2. Been looking for a charger for a while, and these seem to get reasonable reviews hereabouts. Can someone tell me if these are the same as the BT-C3400 version? They appear to be identical apart from the nomenclature, but i'm not sure on this.



Hoping to press the button soon on a TN40 or TM16GT, but just have not made up my mind, yet.


----------



## ven

harro said:


> Just bought an Opus BT-C3100 V2.2. Been looking for a charger for a while, and these seem to get reasonable reviews hereabouts. Can someone tell me if these are the same as the BT-C3400 version? They appear to be identical apart from the nomenclature, but i'm not sure on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to press the button soon on a TN40 or TM16GT, but just have not made up my mind, yet.




Yes, iirc its along the lines to stop confusion(did not work :laughing: ) due to the fan issues of v2.1, they or a seller/distributor changed it to 3400................along those lines. Either way its the same charger other than the badge. Its decent too, so you made a good choice there harro.

tn40 or tm16gt................tough one, tn40 i would go for out of those, maybe a tn40vn for some real kick a55, if your gonna go big, might as well go HUGE


----------



## harro

Tks ven,
I like that it will do my Eneloops as well as Li-Ion. I can give the old Maha Powerex a rest, as good a charger as it has been though.
I'm sort of leaning the TN40 way. A decent spot of light out at 600 - 700 M with a reasonable spill to go with it. I like that the TM has individual cells, but i also havent heard any complaints about the TN's pack.


----------



## vadimax

My UEi DM393 just passed the customs and I am expected to pay some €42 import tax. Some DMMs cost that much. But its total price still way less than I could find on German Amazon. So it is a looong and exhausting wait if you buy in US (stupid FedEx does neither expose international carrier nor provide any tracking number [in my case that was Sweden Post]), but it still pays off.

Die, FedEx, die!!!


----------



## vadimax

Oops... Double post.


----------



## ven

harro said:


> Tks ven,
> I like that it will do my Eneloops as well as Li-Ion. I can give the old Maha Powerex a rest, as good a charger as it has been though.
> I'm sort of leaning the TN40 way. A decent spot of light out at 600 - 700 M with a reasonable spill to go with it. I like that the TM has individual cells, but i also havent heard any complaints about the TN's pack.




Speak of the devil, my loops are about to finish as i type




Yes, real flexible charger, does pretty much everything i need other than 4.35v(not drilled a hole yet!)


----------



## MAD777

vadimax said:


> Oops... Double post.


You were hoping for two flashlights, weren't you! LOL 😆


----------



## vadimax

MAD777 said:


> You were hoping for two flashlights, weren't you! LOL 



UEi DM393 is not a flashlight


----------



## weklund

*Olight R50 Seeker CU Limited Edition. Just order one last night.

http://www.olightstore.com/led-flash...r-solid-copper





*​


----------



## tex.proud

Mail came early today! My 3W 395nm UV dropin from Kaidomain arrived today. I put it into my Monster Flashlight that turns out to be nothing more than a somethingFire P60 host. I have already learned to HATE this light.  The things it reveals! I had to use a public restroom already, and was curious...not a good idea to turn out the lights and turn this thing on in there. I threw up in my mouth a little. Don't think I'll EVER use a public restroom again.:huh:


----------



## GaryM

I also ordered the Olight R50 Seeker CU Limited Edition. It says shipped, so I'm excited.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Malkoff Devices M361 219B V2
Reason for purchase:
Zebra Light can’t get the tint correct.


Zebra Light SC5F
Reason for purchase:
Malkoff can’t get the U.I. correct.


Astrolux S41S
Reason for purchase:
Figured I'd try something in-between, and see how that works.:wave:


----------



## Offgridled

Charlie Hustle said:


> Malkoff Devices M361 219B V2
> Reason for purchase:
> Zebra Light can’t get the tint correct.
> 
> 
> Zebra Light SC5F
> Reason for purchase:
> Malkoff can’t get the U.I. correct.
> 
> 
> Astrolux S41S
> Reason for purchase:
> Figured I'd try something in-between, and see how that works.:wave:


Charlie you really got your hustle down..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two, no longer in production, polished titanium, 4Sevens lights ....... Pictures to follow as soon as the deal is completed.  

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Tana triple top gun XPL HI H17F GITD blue. P60 dropin


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two, no longer in production, polished titanium, 4Sevens lights ....... Pictures to follow as soon as the deal is completed.
> 
> ~ Chance


:sweet:


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two, no longer in production, polished titanium, 4Sevens lights ....... Pictures to follow as soon as the deal is completed.
> 
> ~ Chance



Is your favorite number 28 by chance?, err um I mean by 4sevens... I mean.... (face palm)... not quite sure what I'm trying to say.... anyway...


Speaking of no longer in production, I scored a bunch of vintage replacement glass lenses for the typical 2 D sized flashlights of the the 1950's. An unopened box full made for Rayovacs, Burgess, Eveready, Brite Star, Hipco, Kwik-Lite etc. Lots of lights back then used 1-7/8" lenses.


----------



## vadimax

By accident: Elzetta B333. Hope, I won't regret it. I dare to believe they won't release an XP-L version next month... Otherwise I curse them.


----------



## TKC

*I have a Malkoff Wildcat V6. *


----------



## weklund

TKC said:


> *I have a Malkoff Wildcat V6. *



*Me too ... :laughing:*


----------



## tex.proud

Was looking for a beater 1xCR123 light. Gonna give ArmyTek a try with the Prime C1 Pro v3, and a couple Keeppower 900mAh 18350 batteries.


----------



## Subterrestrial

tex.proud said:


> Was looking for a beater 1xCR123 light. Gonna give ArmyTek a try with the Prime C1 Pro v3, and a couple Keeppower 900mAh 18350 batteries.


Let us know what you think of it! I almost pulled the trigger on that light this weekend. Instead, I ended up getting:

Astrolux S1 XPL 5A

Astrolux S41 Quad Nichia 219B + extension tube

Jetbeam Jet-II MK

Fenix ARB-L16-700 16340

2*Nitecore IMR18350

I just so happen to have a spare 18650 sitting around, in case the S1 gets here first.  I'm getting more and more into EDC pocket lights and I suppose I'm trying to fill certain niches. The S1 should take care of my "sickly yellow light" fetish.


----------



## StandardBattery

Loomun said:


> More 18650 batteries


+1 

....because I had to put 3 matched ones into my new Manker MK34. This is a very impressive light. Fits the really nicely and more secure than the typical coke-can style. High is pretty good, but it's Turbo that makes them saw [email protected] I had missed out on the Meteor so I decided to try this since it looks nicer in my opinion and is similar concept. Really prefer the style and grip of this one. The UI is not too bad for this light, it looks some some manufactures are beating Nitecore to the punch in the Tiny-Monster Series series. 

Convoy L6 also arrived and I don't really have any other thrower that was made in more than 5 years so this is quite impressive, and it has a good amount of flood so it will get more use than just a thrower for me. It's pretty impressive, and it helped reduce the 26650 cells sitting in the closet since it takes two of them. This one really is a good deal if you need this type of light.

I'm waiting for a Olight S-Mini just because, even though they are a tad pricey for both the regular and Titanium ones. I'll probably end up with a few of the different finishes, because I like small CR123A lights, and I like the UI they used on the S1 Baton Titanium and these seem very similar.

Also ordered a couple 3 level drop-ins to try in a 18650 bored Elzetta as a serious dependable light, although it will be similar to my Malkoff and Surefire this one will be 3 levels.


----------



## StandardBattery

weklund said:


> *Olight R50 Seeker CU Limited Edition. Just order one last night.
> 
> http://www.olightstore.com/led-flash...r-solid-copper
> *​



:thumbsup:

I have it in the cart, but.... pulled the trigger on too many others.... I'm trying to resist since I've got a couple new 26650 light recently and I already have the R40 which is OK but now I also have the Klarus G20, so do I really need to try the R50.... :thinking: Maybe I need to look at beam shots .... I think it's that copper that brainwashes me.


----------



## Nephron44

I just ordered a Strion HL for duty use...can't wait to finally have a rechargeable flashlight!


----------



## ven

Xeno bezel ring from HKe, for a 6pvn




Better than the useless plastic effort from surefire anyway, came out no problem with the EDCplus holder/tool
In place


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This beauty is making its way to me as I type. It's one of three currently making the trip.  

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This beauty is making its way to me as I type. It's one of three currently making the trip.
> 
> ~ Chance


Those really are incredible looking lights.


----------



## PocketLight88

Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI. It's on back order since last week and can't come soon enough!! It will be my first zebralight and my 4th 18650 light, I just can't stop!


----------



## Offgridled

PocketLight88 said:


> Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI. It's on back order since last week and can't come soon enough!! It will be my first zebralight and my 4th 18650 light, I just can't stop!


And stopping is not an option!!


----------



## tex.proud

^^ what he said! That was my first ZL too. Now there's a SC32w, SC52w, and H603w...It's an impressive light!


----------



## Offgridled

Yes I have 2 of the SC600 mk lll and a 
H600Fw Mk II Floody. Proven lights for sure.


----------



## ven

Very smart CG three on the way to you .....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Very smart CG three on the way to you .....



Three different models, not three of the same. Variety is the spice of life. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here's the eBay auction picture. The light is NIB & numbered.  Come to Papa. 

Funny coincidence, we used to have the same wallpaper in our kitchen.

~ Chance


----------



## egginator1

I've these Photon Fanatics coming!!


----------



## ven

WOW CG, there is no stopping you..............that is a beauty! Mrs Gardiner wont even know as she will think you already have it.......


----------



## peter yetman

CG, is that the light you were wanting to swap the Orange 6p for ?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> CG, is that the light you were wanting to swap the Orange 6p for ?
> P



Yes, one of them. However, not a straight across trade. The 6P is worth much more to me. I still have a couple of 4Sevens titanium lights I'd like to add to the collection. All of the Minis pictured below, to be sure. I got a fever!

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

Very smart. It'd be sad to lose the 6P.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> WOW CG, there is no stopping you..............that is a beauty! Mrs Gardiner wont even know as she will think you already have it.......



Seeing that collecting 4Sevens & FourSevens flashlights is my only bad habit (well, that and beer) The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner doesn't mind an occasional purchase or two. Funny that you should bring up the subject of already having it. I do, and am usually not in the habit of acquiring more than one of each ...... However, the one pictured above is numbered so I decided to buy it and pass-on the one I already own. 

Last Saturday evening, I was bidding on three Ti. 4Sevens lights, each ending about ten minutes apart. I was successful two of the three auctions. The third light went to someone willing to pay more. I set limits for each light before the auctions started. That was the night the N.W. section of The Great State of Washington was going to be hit with a big wind storm. Fearing a power-outage, I had all three auctions opened, each in a different browser on my cell-phone. Locked, loaded and ready. The power did go out two hours before the auctions but was restored in time to pull the trigger.  Three shots, two hits.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Love those little 47's , stunning, small and perfect for EDC! ...................or sitting on the side for mrs gardiner to dust around

That mini is super nice though


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Seeing that collecting 4Sevens & FourSevens flashlights is my only bad habit (well, that and beer) The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner doesn't mind an occasional purchase or two. Funny that you should bring up the subject of already having it. I do, and am usually not in the habit of acquiring more than one of each ...... However, the one pictured above is numbered so I decided to buy it and pass-on the one I already own.
> 
> Last Saturday evening, I was bidding on three Ti. 4Sevens lights, each ending about ten minutes apart. I was successful two of the three auctions. The third light went to someone willing to pay more. I set limits for each light before the auctions started. That was the night the N.W. section of The Great State of Washington was going to be hit with a big wind storm. Fearing a power-outage, I had all three auctions opened, each in a different browser on my cell-phone. Locked, loaded and ready. The power did go out two hours before the auctions but was restored in time to pull the trigger.  Three shots, two hits.
> 
> ~ Chance



:laughing: glad it worked out! (note to me-check/update the page left open before posting.............been an hour!

I hope 47's dont kind of go down the surefire path where the best lights are of the past( IMO that is) and some cool new lights come out in ti flavour.............

I need to get myself a 47's ti, like the mini type but the fuel side would not be ideal, so the cr123 flavour would work best.


----------



## eraursls1984

egginator1 said:


> View attachment 3892
> View attachment 3893
> 
> 
> I've these Photon Fanatics coming!!


Nice. Did you pick those up from the secondary market, or did you commission those? Would love to see better pictures when you get them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> .. snip.. I need to get myself a 47's ti, like the mini type but the fuel side would not be ideal, so the cr123 flavour would work best.



One cr123 in titanium, now available on foursevens.com. No waiting to catch a used one on the interwebs. 

~ CG 






Photo Credit 
-Beamhead 
November 2015


----------



## ven

for sure,your a bad man CG:devil:


----------



## egginator1

eraursls1984 said:


> Nice. Did you pick those up from the secondary market, or did you commission those? Would love to see better pictures when you get them.



Neither, I actually just got them directly from Fred. I was speaking with him about having a light made and he mentioned he had these available. Just good luck on my part that he was gracious enough to let them go. I will definitely post better pics when I get them. There is a WIP on CPF for both. Thursday can't come fast enough!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> for sure,your a bad man CG:devil:



WHAT!? I's only trying to help. (Snickers to himself)  

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> One cr123 in titanium, now available on foursevens.com. No waiting to catch a used one on the interwebs.
> 
> ~ CG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit
> -Beamhead
> November 2015



Good score! 

Knight version is on my list.


----------



## staticx57

Two Reylight titanium hosts. One of these with trits





and one of these


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Two Reylight titanium hosts. One of these with trits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of these


Simply Stunning


----------



## liteboy

ingineer said:


> Manker E14 (2)
> the sleeve arrived today for one



Please let me know what sleeve since I'm dying to carry this baby, vn version. It's becoming my all time favorite light


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Licking my wounds from losing an eBay auction Saturday, I decided to purchase *A First*. That's right ladies and gentlemen, Chance has acquired his first Preon Pen. This picture I found on-line will have to do until the Flashlight Delivery Man arrives with my new, old, 4Sevens light. 

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- GPKNIVES


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This beauty is making its way to me as I type. It's one of three currently making the trip.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey Chance,
I was bidding against you until my "hi cutoff"was doubled, glad you got it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance,
> I was bidding against you until my "hi cutoff"was doubled, glad you got it!



Hey Crazyeddiethefirst, I was wondering if you were bidding. Did you hit any of the other lights from the same seller? Man, I really wanted the Ti. Quark 123 he had listed. Alas, someone else wanted it more.  At least it went to someone that will appreciate it. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## weklund

Olight R50 CU Seeker arrived today ... I like it.

Boiling some eggs as we speak ... Egg Salad Sandwich patina on the way.















​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Will. That is a serious chunk of beautiful copper. We're [email protected]@King forward to the Egg Salad Sandwich patina. :twothumbs 

Number 806 & 302 are no longer in the mail. They have safely arrived. Fortunately the Preon only turned on low sometime during the journey. Imagine my surprise when upon opening the 4Sevens display box the light was on.  It was cool to the touch and works perfectly. :sweat: 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

A big surprise arrived. 




A Powell Peralta skateboards jacket, minions attire for Mrs Fixer, two mega rare, nip cup holder bases for my Prelude and an electronic relay the stealership wanted $945 for (that's the thing wrapped in the paper towel.

Realizing these are not flashlight related, they kinda are. My friend e-fixed my ac via text with me turning the screwdriver etc. I mailed him an M61 for his 6P. He sent me a $175 part for my heater a few months later. I mailed him a Coast HP1 and a Malkoff MD2 hi/lo. 
Later I mailed him a few stickers and a wood burned photo of his youngan... along with an FL2 and PL2. 

His friend requested a good flashlight for working on his car. I mailed him a Stylus Pro, a Microstream and a Nebo SLYDE. 

The jacket and car parts are from the second friend and the minion gear is from friend 1 to say thanks to my wife for the wood burned picture. 

Both are getting PR-1's for Christmas...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey *Authorized Dealer* Man! :thumbsup: That Minion hat is too cool for school. I B diggin it the most! 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Very nice chunk of cu weklund  might need a dozen eggs for that big boy!

Cool stuff mr fixer, another vote for the cool hat

Congrats CG, very smart .....just need a 47 family ti pic now:naughty:


----------



## StandardBattery

weklund said:


> Olight R50 CU Seeker arrived today ... I like it.
> 
> Boiling some eggs as we speak ... Egg Salad Sandwich patina on the way.
> 
> ..​


​
You might need a pot holder to operate that thing on Turbo 

I'm resisting... kicked it out of the cart the other day for some reason I can't remember... I think I was saying to myself just get the X7 .... but I've kicked that out now too.... but I'm worried they might reappear.


----------



## Offgridled

Fixer that's some good stuff you did there. [emoji106]


----------



## StandardBattery

Added the Zebralight H302w headlamp to my Zebra collection. USPS says it's arriving tomorrow.


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> Fixer that's some good stuff you did there. [emoji106]



Dude showed me how to diagnose a bad ac motor and bypass a kill switch until a new one arrived. Another time he over-nighted an updated part where a capacitor for the fire starter on the heater was not available near me. 

And then there was the time the 2 drove 6 hours one way on a Friday night, pulled a 30 hour marathon to help me build a motor where US parts and Japan parts were merged to make a high torque 4 cylinder merged with high rpm number ...




....then returned a few weeks later to help mate the custom transmission to the block, and stayed until the motor was bolted to the car... I sent them home that time after about 12 hours... 




That's me on the right trying to see a motor mount bolt that would not copperate.


Both have super nice, well planned and executed Honda Preludes and were helping my son and I build a super fast sleeper car.






A short while later I discovered CPF....

So in my view a few flashlights pale in comparison to what those 2 have done for my son and I over the last few years.


----------



## weklund

... Olight R50 Seeker CU with Egg Salad Sandwich Patina ...

... I am very impressed with this light. Heavy copper goodness with plenty of utility ... Very Nice ...











​


----------



## ven

Awesome team mr fixer, have a lot of love for the prelude and so nearly got one. One of my fav all time honda's along with the integra type R. One of my mates had a mint black one, everything light weight to perfection. He was pretty far from a tec head though and one day thought his oil was low by checking the oil filler(no oil to be seen:shakehead) I think you can tell where this may go.................He filled it up to the brim via the filler.  But then again, if i told you he used wd40 one day to quieten some squeaky brakes you may have guesses sooner.............no joke! Back to the engine full of oil, he found out it was not a good idea on the motorway when it chucked out all kinds of smoke. Long story short, the fix was simply draining some oil, the engine was fine. V-tec, arguably one if not the best engine ever made(all things considered) and certainly one of the toughest. Where i used to take my car for a rolling road tune, they were working on a civic V-tec and bolted a turbo to it without changing the compression due to the engine strength. IIRC it was around 400hp ................through the front wheels

Love it weklund, you are the king of patina.............Really glad Olight seem ahead of the game a little, nice to see a manufacturer doing some cool/interesting lights.


----------



## bykfixer

Honda has done bigger and more powerful since the H series. 

But I liked all of the potential they left available for that one along with lots n lots of room to work (compared to most modern engines bays).... 

I used my rainbow PL2 on low to navigate about the house at 4:30am after receiving a phone call about an important person in my life had suddenly passed away.

Won't no sleeping after that phone call, but I did not want to wake anybody.
That low setting is so dang useable without being too bright or too dim. 
It's 'the baby bears poridge' of output in the middle of the night.


----------



## ven

Goldilocks!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

weklund, 

You've become the Egg Salad Sandwich Patina Master! 
​~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

That seeker looks great with shiny copper, just personally don't like the patina. My E14 copper parts are still shiny after months of ownership and heard manker coats this part to prevent tarnish. Anyone know more about this?? Is there a product to easily apply to the light to retain the shine?


----------



## ven

Presume its a type of varnish , i tried one a while back but it is not as good as factory so removed it. Ketchup looks the easiest way for a sparkling cu light.............yum yum


----------



## liteboy

Yep, I'm building up the nerve to refresh my maratac AAA with good ol catsup!


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Yep, I'm building up the nerve to refresh my maratac AAA with good ol catsup!


What's for dinner?


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> weklund,
> 
> You've become the Egg Salad Sandwich Patina Master!
> ​~ Chance


You guys are making me hungry! Ugg


----------



## staticx57

liteboy said:


> That seeker looks great with shiny copper, just personally don't like the patina. My E14 copper parts are still shiny after months of ownership and heard manker coats this part to prevent tarnish. Anyone know more about this?? Is there a product to easily apply to the light to retain the shine?



Yes, manker Cu lights have a clear coat on them. Both my S41 and SC (Astrolux branded manker) are still shiny but there's a coating on them.


----------



## bykfixer

I sprayed some copper stuff with clear laquer...

Doesn't work.


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> I sprayed some copper stuff with clear laquer...
> 
> Doesn't work.


Oh no !!!!


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> You guys are making me hungry! Ugg


Me too! I thought I had stumbled onto a CPF Food sub-forum!


----------



## liteboy

bykfixer said:


> I sprayed some copper stuff with clear laquer...
> 
> Doesn't work.



Darn!


----------



## Trashman531

I've got a nitecore tm03, fenix pd40, lumintop tool copper nichia, opus by c-3100, aaa eneloops, and 2 keeppower 5200 mah 26650's. All arriving Saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## MAD777

Manker U21vn modded by vinhnguyen54. 
1500 lumen, 260K lux in a 13 ounce light.


----------



## defbear

HDS 325 Rotary with flood reflector and aa battery box.


----------



## Newlumen

MAD777 said:


> Manker U21vn modded by vinhnguyen54.
> 1500 lumen, 260K lux in a 13 ounce light.



Nice


----------



## Boots45acp

Arriving tomorrow
Olight X7vn......16,200 Lumen


----------



## nickjames

JETBeam MINI 1
JETBeam JET-1 MK
Nitenumen NE01 Updated version with XP-L V5
and for fun an YQ8003 bicycle light...

But everything takes sooo much time. I'm not good at waiting...


----------



## Emspop

HA keychain eiger should be here today. Now I can swap the head for my oveready nichia, put on the mom switch and the dark sucks clip and I'll finally have that oveready eiger I always wanted but missed out on.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks to member skullpin for being willing to pass it on, and peter yetman for giving me a heads-up that it was being offered, I have this Quark Ti. on its way to me. lovecpf

~ Chance


----------



## Lexel

*Jetbeam JET - I MK LED Flashlight Cree XP - G2 480LM AA 14500
*
*

two Eagle Eye X2R LED Flashlight

2pcs Original AWT 18650 Li-ion Battery

Klarus XT11GT XHP35 HI D4 2000LM Tactical Outdoor LED Flashlight+18650 

Convoy C8 XP-L HI 7135*8 Integrated Head Long Range LED Flashlight


Eagle Eye X6 Cree XPL - HI V21A 1200LM 18650 LED Flashlight 

Convoy L6 XHP70 3800LM Super Bright Long Range LED Flashlight

2x ShockLI 5200mAh 26650 3.7v Li-ion batteries + case


*


----------



## bykfixer

Glad you scooped it up CG. And mighty spoaty of Pete to mention it.


----------



## knotgoofy

Can't wait for my Qualitus Lumen Ultra Bright LED Tactical Torch! :twothumbs[h=1][/h]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I spent a good deal of time searching the inter-webs last Friday night for these out of production FourSevens Preon Penlights. 

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought a Cool Fall Spy 007 XML-2 with cool tint.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's hard to get much cooler that a Spy 007, RGRAY.  She's at the top of the food chain.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Stickerrrrrrrrzzzzz








Die-cut rub on stickers with the new PKDL logo




Supposed to arrive with the new PRX's in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I just ordered this by-gone era beauty. It's a 4Sevens Quark tactical 123x2* Limited Addition Neutral White R4*

Sorry 4Sevens fans, it was the last one in stock. 

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's hard to get much cooler that a Spy 007, RGRAY.  She's at the top of the food chain.
> 
> ~ Chance




Thanks Chance.
It's my top dog. 
I've been looking at them for awhile and when I saw this one with the 6 trit knob and two in the body, I had to have it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> Thanks Chance.
> I've been looking at them for awhile and when I saw this one with the 6 trit knob and two in the body, I had to have it.



Dont-cha just love it when your patience pays off big-time?! The six trit knob, n two in the body are definitely a deal maker. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

What'z a trit do?


----------



## eraursls1984

bykfixer said:


> What'z a trit do?


It glows. It's what is used in night sights on guns. Always growing, but starts to diminish in brightness around 5-10 years.


----------



## RGRAY

bykfixer said:


> What'z a trit do?



They glow.


----------



## kj2

Elzetta A114


----------



## JacquesDP

I am anxiously awaiting my Malkoff MDC Tac version. It's going right into my pocket!


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Malkoff Devices M61 SHO 219B V2
950cc of Aerogel from United Nuclear


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> They glow.



Well, it [email protected]@Ks like you've broken your "Must Fit in a Case" Rule. :laughing: Perhaps you've bought a bigger case. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

JacquesDP said:


> I am anxiously awaiting my Malkoff MDC Tac version. It's going right into my pocket!


NIce light.
I have the CR123 and 16650 versions. The short one is ideal to live in your pocket, you'll hardly know it's there.
P


----------



## ven

I have heard you have deep pockets P

Would have quoted you but i have the poppy space bar issue(wont work when i quote andendupwithamess)


----------



## peter yetman

Deep, but mostly empty.
P


----------



## RGRAY

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well, it [email protected]@Ks like you've broken your "Must Fit in a Case" Rule. :laughing: Perhaps you've bought a bigger case. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



No box, this one goes on my coffee table to be looked at and fondled.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hey Crazyeddiethefirst, I was wondering if you were bidding. Did you hit any of the other lights from the same seller? Man, I really wanted the Ti. Quark 123 he had listed. Alas, someone else wanted it more.  At least it went to someone that will appreciate it. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Hi Chance,
I had to curtail spending for a while since surgery is only a few days away...wonder if
I can sneak the S-18 into my room and shine it through the window to another wing to provide an "Area 51" experience to someone.....


----------



## peter yetman

Good luck with the knee. Mrs Yeti has had both done, I'd go spare if one of them broke.
Maybe ask for the titanium from the old one and get it made into a light.
P


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I already asked-I have a good and gory collection of all the pins, screws and hardware put in when they "rebuilt" me the first time(it is all just begging to be made into a weapon with a light). Some people get grossed out by the old dried blood and bone that dried out and is still there after 41 Years....I also have a remote control that operated one of the 3 spinal column stimulators put in over the years-I am thinking about making the light controllable by low power Blue Tooth....hehe.....the Mrs wants me to add a "mute" button to the two I currently have....


----------



## vadimax

Finally I have received a copper 0.1 mm foil from China. Now my stainless steel L2T with Eagletac Triple Nichia drop-in are safe to use


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha! CrazyeddiethefirstTerminator! :laughing: He's titanium to the bone. 

~ Chance


----------



## Tribull

Waiting for my Malkoff 2c maglite drop in.


----------



## kj2

My local dealer sells HDS now, so ordered a flood reflector and black bezel.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Maratac Cu AA


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Member NutSAK noticed I've been fortifying my 4Sevens collection, so he contacted me with an offer to purchase ............. 


THIS!!!!! 






BUT WAITE, THERE'S MORE! Terry also sweetened the package with a mint XP-E Neutral head. :twothumbs 





Photo Credit 
- Terry / NutSAK 

Thank you for being willing to pass-on such treasures, NutSAK! 

~ Chance


----------



## Newlumen

Malkoff wildcat v6 with md4 body... neutral white 4000k.


----------



## ven

Thats great CG, lovecpf some amazing members for sure

That will be one useful tank NL, 4000k xhp50 hi cri , in a wall of regulated awesomeness..................pretty much as good as it gets Just dont drop it on your foot!


----------



## bykfixer

Great score CG! Possibly the day will arrive where you have at least one of each model or version made. 
Now that would be sweet! 


My company insisted I drop off my work truck at a shop to have it detailed. Figuring nobody would swipe a stupid hard hat I left it hanging on the seat mounted hard hat rack I made from a coat hanger. (Folks want $28 for bent wire and I had coat hangers around the house...). It had a Coast HL6 attached.

Get the truck back... my HL6 was gone!!! Whut?!? 
Well they have one of those signs "not responsible for lost or stolen stuff you left in your vehicle". Hmph!

Whatz a flashaholic to do? 
New hard hat light ! WOOHOO!!! 

So I opted for the dual fuel Streamlight Double Clutch and some clips. 



Twist the dial to cover the light with a honeycomb deal to make it a flooder like the Sidewinder Rescue does. 

I liked the Coast infinite brightness slider and focus-able beam but it was a battery hog. The Streamlight can use store bought triple A cells too. 
I was more miffed about the clips being gone than the light. Those little suckers are like $4 each and not easy to come by. Bought extras.

While there I tossed a bunch of little American flag stickers in the cart too. Got 50 of those enroute. Yeah, I like stickerrrrrrrz!


----------



## HossA

With long winter nights upon us I decided to prep my 'legacy' MagLite collection. After installing new batteries and being underwhelmed by the output I made the decision my newest torch shouldn't be 20 years old.

So after spending too many hours reading this forum and learning a thing or three I opened the wallet. Coming this week...


----------



## staticx57

Copper is always a good choice  Nice patina on it as well.


----------



## MAD777

An Eagletac MX25L4Cvn mod by @vinhnguyen54. Should be a nice mix of brightness & throw.


----------



## HossA

Can't lay claim to the patina, mine is shiny as a new penny. Haven't decided whether I'll artificially put a patina on mine or let it occur naturally. What's the story on the Eagletac mod?


----------



## MAD777

HossA said:


> .... What's the story on the Eagletac mod?



Check Vinh's sub-forum @vinhnguyen54 and his website www.skylumen.com 
I have his flashlights putting out approaching 20,000 lumen and throwing 1/3 mile! 
Careful, it's addictive!


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777

First post::

I have a Nitecore MT21A and a MT2A. Cant wait to get them.


----------



## staticx57

Some stuff from Mountain Electronics






And just for you ven, the quad's future home. Of course absent mindedly I forgot to add a driver to the order so that will take a bit more time to come in.


----------



## Spaceexplorer

Fenix HP12, Thrunite Archer 1AV. Neutral White.


----------



## Newlumen

Many lights coming this week.
eagtac 6xlvn
surefire z2 combat
eagtac m30cvn
eagtac s200c2vn
sunwayman d40avn
p60vn xpg2 pdt
fenix tk35vn xhp 50


----------



## MAD777

The whole mail truck is going to be filled with your lights @Newlumen LOL


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> The whole mail truck is going to be filled with your lights @Newlumen LOL


+1 we know NL house is the one one the street
With the tent next to the mailbox. Good stuff here


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> +1 we know NL house is the one one the street
> With the tent next to the mailbox. Good stuff here



Yeap. I can supply the lights to the whole street. Lol


----------



## ven

Very nice staticx , have you decided on the lucky host yet?

NL ......


----------



## GODOFWAR

1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA CW

1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA NW

2 Zebralight SC5 NW 

2 Zebralight SC5 CW

3 Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI

1 Ti tool Nichia 

3 Copper tool Nichia 

2 Ultratac stainless 

2 IYP 365 penlight Nichia 

2 tool xpg2 aluminum 

1 Maratac AAA Ti Version 4

1 Maratac AA aluminum Version 4

1 MDC HA 2AA

1 Surefire EB1 black 

1 Eiger Ultra Nichia 219BT Brass with momentary Switch

1 Eagletac d25a Ti Nichia 2015 version 

1 Eagletac d25c aluminum Nichia 

2 Astrolux A01 Orange & Green 

1 Fenix CL20

2 packs Eneloop Tones AAA

1 Pack Eneloop Pro AAA

1 bundle Eneloop Pro AA and charger

1 Maxpedition Fatty


That's all I remember now!


----------



## MAD777

Wow, GODOFWAR, I'm impressed! I forget what's coming when there are 3 lights in the mail. (like now).


----------



## HossA

GODOFWAR said:


> 1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA CW
> 
> 1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA NW
> 
> 2 Zebralight SC5 NW
> 
> 2 Zebralight SC5 CW
> 
> 3 Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI
> 
> 1 Ti tool Nichia
> 
> 3 Copper tool Nichia
> 
> 2 Ultratac stainless
> 
> 2 IYP 365 penlight Nichia
> 
> 2 tool xpg2 aluminum
> 
> 1 Maratac AAA Ti Version 4
> 
> 1 Maratac AA aluminum Version 4
> 
> 1 MDC HA 2AA
> 
> 1 Surefire EB1 black
> 
> 1 Eiger Ultra Nichia BT 219Brass with momentary Switch
> 
> 1 Eagletac d25a Ti Nichia 2015 version
> 
> 1 Eagletac d25c aluminum Nichia
> 
> 2 Astrolux A01 Orange & Green
> 
> 1 Fenix CL20
> 
> 2 packs Eneloop Tones AAA
> 
> 1 Pack Eneloop Pro AAA
> 
> 1 bundle Eneloop Pro AA and charger
> 
> 1 Maxpedition Fatty
> 
> 
> That's all I remember now!



My wife would leave me.


----------



## GODOFWAR

HossA said:


> My wife would leave me.



lol my wife about to do so [emoji28]


----------



## vadimax

GODOFWAR said:


> lol my wife about to do so [emoji28]



Before becoming a flashaholic you should educate yourself in conspiracy


----------



## HossA

"Before becoming a flashaholic you should educate yourself in conspiracy 



"

:laughing:


----------



## GODOFWAR

vadimax said:


> Before becoming a flashaholic you should educate yourself in conspiracy




you're damn right, man am flashaholic since I was 7 or 10 I don't remember for sure I can't stop, I will try to buy some conspiracy books [emoji41]


----------



## GODOFWAR

MAD777 said:


> Wow, GODOFWAR, I'm impressed! I forget what's coming when there are 3 lights in the mail. (like now).



I was shocked by the Surefire's Titan plus it is everything I don't like, it has a PWM, it's a green tinted, the beam has some rings, the diver is buzzing, twisty, and no tail stand I was decided to buy many Surefire's lights at once but after my last experience I shortened my list to just 2 lights the EB1 and E2L-AA Outdoorsman ( which am still looking for) and I wanted to buy the boss but I found the bundle option is gone, I will keep an eye on their website .


----------



## Dthoreson81

Surefire xm tail cap with pressure switch from 66 classic


----------



## ven

Thats one hellova list of illumination tools there GOW................


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> Thats one hellova list of illumination tools there GOW................



Thanks man, any surprise from your side[emoji6]


----------



## dhunley1

Some Battery Station CR123s, Malkoff MDC 1AA body, and another M61N.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777

GODOFWAR said:


> 1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA CW
> 
> 1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA NW
> 
> 2 Zebralight SC5 NW
> 
> 2 Zebralight SC5 CW
> 
> 3 Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI
> 
> 1 Ti tool Nichia
> 
> 3 Copper tool Nichia
> 
> 2 Ultratac stainless
> 
> 2 IYP 365 penlight Nichia
> 
> 2 tool xpg2 aluminum
> 
> 1 Maratac AAA Ti Version 4
> 
> 1 Maratac AA aluminum Version 4
> 
> 1 MDC HA 2AA
> 
> 1 Surefire EB1 black
> 
> 1 Eiger Ultra Nichia BT 219Brass with momentary Switch
> 
> 1 Eagletac d25a Ti Nichia 2015 version
> 
> 1 Eagletac d25c aluminum Nichia
> 
> 2 Astrolux A01 Orange & Green
> 
> 1 Fenix CL20
> 
> 2 packs Eneloop Tones AAA
> 
> 1 Pack Eneloop Pro AAA
> 
> 1 bundle Eneloop Pro AA and charger
> 
> 1 Maxpedition Fatty
> 
> 
> That's all I remember now!




WHAT? Wow.........


----------



## Offgridled

HossA said:


> My wife would leave me.


I'd leave my wife for these. Lol


----------



## Newlumen

GODOFWAR said:


> 1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA CW
> 
> 1 Zebralight SC52 L2 AA NW
> 
> 2 Zebralight SC5 NW
> 
> 2 Zebralight SC5 CW
> 
> 3 Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI
> 
> 1 Ti tool Nichia
> 
> 3 Copper tool Nichia
> 
> 2 Ultratac stainless
> 
> 2 IYP 365 penlight Nichia
> 
> 2 tool xpg2 aluminum
> 
> 1 Maratac AAA Ti Version 4
> 
> 1 Maratac AA aluminum Version 4
> 
> 1 MDC HA 2AA
> 
> 1 Surefire EB1 black
> 
> 1 Eiger Ultra Nichia BT 219Brass with momentary Switch
> 
> 1 Eagletac d25a Ti Nichia 2015 version
> 
> 1 Eagletac d25c aluminum Nichia
> 
> 2 Astrolux A01 Orange & Green
> 
> 1 Fenix CL20
> 
> 2 packs Eneloop Tones AAA
> 
> 1 Pack Eneloop Pro AAA
> 
> 1 bundle Eneloop Pro AA and charger
> 
> 1 Maxpedition Fatty
> 
> 
> That's all I remember now!



Hey bro, i see you are a AA guy.. i just purchased a sunwayman d40a vn. I need to buy 4 AA rechargeable, not more than 8.. any good brand you recommend??? Cheap shipping cost. Anyone can help me out. Thanks


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Hey bro, i see you are a AA guy.. i just purchased a sunwayman d40a vn. I need to buy 4 AA rechargeable, not more than 8.. any good brand you recommend??? Cheap shipping cost. Anyone can help me out. Thanks


I'm using these.. 
AWT IMR14500 600mAh (Yellow) 

They showed great performance in HJK's tests.


----------



## Scribe

Oveready boss combo [emoji1]


----------



## GODOFWAR

Newlumen said:


> Hey bro, i see you are a AA guy.. i just purchased a sunwayman d40a vn. I need to buy 4 AA rechargeable, not more than 8.. any good brand you recommend??? Cheap shipping cost. Anyone can help me out. Thanks



What you are looking for? 14500 or Eneloops?


----------



## ven

D40a begs for Sanyo eneloops or eneloop pros NL.


----------



## GODOFWAR

Newlumen said:


> Hey bro, i see you are a AA guy.. i just purchased a sunwayman d40a vn. I need to buy 4 AA rechargeable, not more than 8.. any good brand you recommend??? Cheap shipping cost. Anyone can help me out. Thanks



These are the best on planet! I own this one 

NEW Panasonic Eneloop 4th generation eneloop "Tropical Limited Edition" 8 Pack AA NiMH Pre-Charged Rechargeable Batteries https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OV5FEI8/?tag=cpf0b6-20

And for longer run time ( I own this one too ) 

Panasonic K-KJ17KHCA4A Eneloop Pro Individual Cell Battery Charger with 4 AA Ni-MH Rechargeable Batteries, 4 pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHKSL1O/?tag=cpf0b6-20

And this is latest version of Eneloops I bought this but it still in the way to me 

Panasonic Eneloop Tones 2100 Cycle AA Rechargeable Batteries 1900 mAh Pack of 8 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017OL4L2K/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## GODOFWAR




----------



## Newlumen

Thanks for the quick reply.. those enloop are nice, but i am looking for something cheaper..

Is tenergy 2600 mah ni-mh rechargeable good? I found 4AA for $8.95 free shipping.. 

http://www.fenix-store.com/tenergy-AA4PK/


----------



## ven

Come on NL you don't do cheaper, you want good quality with no 2nd best. Eneloops,standard whites are good and reasonable . Should be able to get 4 for not much over $10 or so. Hold 70% charge for 5yrs as lsd (Low self discharge ). Your light is a temple, can't feed it crap

Are they LSD? Tenergy make some good cells,still eneloops is where it's at imho .


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Come on NL you don't do cheaper, you want good quality with no 2nd best. Eneloops,standard whites are good and reasonable . Should be able to get 4 for not much over $10 or so. Hold 70% charge for 5yrs as lsd (Low self discharge ). Your light is a temple, can't feed it crap
> 
> Are they LSD? Tenergy make some good cells,still eneloops is where it's at imho .



You are right.. i should use great battery on AA light too.. i will order some eneloop tonight. Thanks


----------



## liteboy

haha, ven to the rescue again!


----------



## ven

Have used loops for years NL and can't fault them, very hardy cells. 1a is a good charge rate(happy medium).


----------



## GODOFWAR

Newlumen said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. those enloop are nice, but i am looking for something cheaper..
> 
> Is tenergy 2600 mah ni-mh rechargeable good? I found 4AA for $8.95 free shipping..
> 
> http://www.fenix-store.com/tenergy-AA4PK/



Sorry I don't know any cheep brand I deal only with the Best and U should be Too.


----------



## GODOFWAR

Newlumen said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. those enloop are nice, but i am looking for something cheaper..
> 
> Is tenergy 2600 mah ni-mh rechargeable good? I found 4AA for $8.95 free shipping..
> 
> http://www.fenix-store.com/tenergy-AA4PK/



Check this out 

Panasonic BK-3MCCA4BA Eneloop AA 2100 Cycle Ni-MH Pre-Charged Rechargeable Batteries (Pack 4) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHKSN76/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## GODOFWAR

Offgridled said:


> I'd leave my wife for these. Lol



Man you made me laugh, it's definitely the right thing to do [emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## GODOFWAR

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> WHAT? Wow.........



I have much more coming and I will make unboxing video when my shipment arrives


----------



## Offgridled

GODOFWAR said:


> Man you made me laugh, it's definitely the right thing to do [emoji38][emoji23]


Perfect glad to make someone smile I was laughing writing it.


----------



## Offgridled

GODOFWAR said:


> Man you made me laugh, it's definitely the right thing to do [emoji38][emoji23]


Glad to make you laugh . Never had a light tell me what to do. Lol


----------



## bykfixer

These arrived today.
Elzetta Bones with free stuff and a Streamlight Double Clutch rechargeable headlight.


----------



## LGT

I have an Armytek barracuda v2 XP-L warm on the way. Though I already have one, they're practically giving them away for $69.90, plus $12.00 SH.
I was completely thrilled with this light when I paid $120.
IMO, it's an awesome thrower.


----------



## GODOFWAR

bykfixer said:


> These arrived today.
> Elzetta Bones with free stuff and a Streamlight Double Clutch rechargeable headlight.



Very nice! Looking forward for your review of that Elzetta


----------



## GODOFWAR

Offgridled said:


> Glad to make you laugh . Never had a light tell me what to do. Lol



Man, you have a mighty collection[emoji1305]


----------



## Offgridled

GODOFWAR said:


> Man, you have a mighty collection[emoji1305]


Thanks I've been lucky enough to be able to buy from the best moders here. The sickness is I can't stop.


----------



## Newlumen

GODOFWAR said:


> Check this out
> 
> Panasonic BK-3MCCA4BA Eneloop AA 2100 Cycle Ni-MH Pre-Charged Rechargeable Batteries (Pack 4) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHKSN76/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Thanks. I just ordered 8 pk eneloop AA.


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Thanks. I just ordered 8 pk eneloop AA.


Good choice[emoji106]


----------



## bykfixer

GODOFWAR said:


> Very nice! Looking forward for your review of that Elzetta



I posted a few photos and some thoughts on the Bones thread. 

I think it's going to end up one of those "love it or hate it" products. 

I was pretty sure I was gonna dig it before clicking the add to cart button. It has a retro appeal to me with Elzetta durability using modern technology. It didn't take 10 seconds to decide there were no regrets adding this one to the collection of users. All it took was a clockwise 8° twist to discover it has a lockout, then a near silent click to obtain a whopping helping of a neutral flavored bad guy blinder...
Yup, it's a keeper.


----------



## Gt390

A few things recently. Old Arc aaa with snow led bought from a forum member. Malkoff mdc 1-aa and some eneloops. I found eneloop pro aa at my local Bestbuy although they had to search the back room to find them. I cannot imagine why they were not on display. Looking forward to getting the Malkoff it will be in my coat pocket this fall and winter.


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff Wildcat V6 neutral MD4 and two 3500mAh 18650 KeepPower batteries.


----------



## Camryn64

Streamlight TLr-1s .. facing some problems.


----------



## Newlumen

dhunley1 said:


> Malkoff Wildcat V6 neutral MD4 and two 3500mAh 18650 KeepPower batteries.



Good choice. You will like it.


----------



## cclin

my B.O.S.S is coming!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Titanium AA Mini arrived from The Great White North. #101

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Thats nice to wake up before work, a smile that lasted 2 posts, the BOSS and the CG addition, great stuff guys..............no jealousy here at all..............nope.............none................honest..........erm OK i am


----------



## Texas_Ace

I tend to loose track of everything coming in the mail. I had the entire color lineup of Convoy S2+'s show up yesterday that I had forgotten I ordered as Christmas gifts.

I have several BLF-348's on order along with a bunch of LED's, drivers and components for modding lights incoming at the moment.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Texas_Ace said:


> I tend to loose track of everything coming in the mail. I had the entire color lineup of Convoy S2+'s show up yesterday that I had forgotten I ordered as Christmas gifts.
> 
> I have several BLF-348's on order along with a bunch of LED's, drivers and components for modding lights incoming at the moment.



Ha! Too funny. Welcome to membership, Texas_Ace. It's good to have you here. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Seraph came today, for $18 you cant afford not to buy.............(no pics as the bucket of photos is playing up!)


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Seraph came today, for $18 you cant afford not to buy.............(no pics as the bucket of photos is playing up!)


That is an incredible price and we already know it's a great host. Congrats bro


----------



## dhunley1

Newlumen said:


> Good choice. You will like it.



Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## ven

Hey OG, if you dont have one, worth picking up from lumens factory, $18.50 free shipping..............great beater or back up for the back up ..........Glove box light, garage light..........heck you need 5 now


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Hey OG, if you dont have one, worth picking up from lumens factory, $18.50 free shipping..............great beater or back up for the back up ..........Glove box light, garage light..........heck you need 5 now


Good heads up . I'll back up the back up's back up. Wait a minute back up


----------



## bykfixer

Light bulbs... more light bulbs thanx to a tip from our friend Chauncy.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> Light bulbs... more light bulbs thanx to a tip from our friend Chauncy.


@byfixer, I picture your house at Christmas time looking like Chevy Chase's house in that Christmas movie, where the entire house was covered in lights! LOL


----------



## brighterthanthesun

I have a Manker U21vn on it's way, I can't wait!


----------



## Offgridled

brighterthanthesun said:


> I have a Manker U21vn on it's way, I can't wait!


And the wait is well worth it. Congrats!


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise

LGT said:


> I have an Armytek barracuda v2 XP-L warm on the way. Though I already have one, they're practically giving them away for $69.90, plus $12.00 SH.
> I was completely thrilled with this light when I paid $120.
> IMO, it's an awesome thrower.



Just noticed the Barracuda for that price and am really tempted although I don't have any use for it. I am also really looking at a Viking/Predator for $60. When they first came out they were like $100+ and I was really tempted but don't really like large head lights (vs standard 25.Xmm body+head).


----------



## LeanBurn

Yeah, I had a few reasons _not_ to get the ThruNite TN4A HI in neutral white..I thought....then it went on sale for 20% off.

What is happening to me?!? I thought I could get by with a single light...now look at me. After the HI gets here I can't think of a single lighting need I haven't covered, even for fun.


----------



## StandardBattery

More lights based on the CooYoo 10180 neck light. This despite that 3 out of 5 have arrived defective, I guess have not had enough punishment yet. I like this light and I think it is one of the first practical designs for a neck light, it just seems that despite their high cost they currently build them on the cheap. Maybe after a lot of unhappy Christmas gifts and returns they will get the message.... well that probably won't do it... but maybe something will.


----------



## Lumenwolf

I will have an Acebeam T30vn on its way once he gets some to modify.....fingers crossed [emoji4]


----------



## Offgridled

Lumenwolf said:


> I will have an Acebeam T30vn on its way once he gets some to modify.....fingers crossed [emoji4]


+1 on the acebeam


----------



## Newlumen

Ordered some batteries from the two main suppliers. Unprotected. 
6 sony vtc 6 flat top
6 lg mj1 flat top
6 samsung 30q flat top
********
6 sony vtc 6 button top
12 samsung 30q button top.


----------



## P1X4R

Astrolux S41s
Olight S2-CU
Manker E14
Manker U21vn

All arriving today!


----------



## ikkentobi

Waiting for the arrival of the Rofis TR20 (XP-L HI, 1x 18650, Rechargeable, adjustable-head). It's my purchase since the Fenix LD40.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Candle Power Forum 15 Year Anniversary Titanium Atom. 







A 1,020 lumen Mini Mark II 







Last, but not least, a B.O.S.S 70 Amber from Oveready. Yeah, I'm pretty excited! .......... and 

~ Chance




Photo Credit 
-jalano1222


----------



## ven

Awesome stuff CG, very cool!!!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks, ven.  

~ C.G. 

Addendum: 

My father passed away last year. Much to my surprise, a check recently arrived from the U.S.A.F. for the last of his retirement pay. For some reason it was issued to me instead of my mother. When I offered it to mom she said to keep it. I wanted the money to provide something special. Something that would last. Something to keep in the family. so I decided to purchase the Oveready B.O.S.S. A gift from my father, to his son, all too soon to my son.


----------



## GODOFWAR

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A Candle Power Forum 15 Year Anniversary Titanium Atom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1,020 lumen Mini Mark II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, a B.O.S.S 70 Amber from Oveready. Yeah, I'm pretty excited! .......... and
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit
> -jalano1222



Can you make a video review about the mini MK ll?


----------



## Offgridled

Surefire for Lego land


upload jpg



pic host

Oveready m2-50 mini turbo bronze Ceracote 


free image host


----------



## MAD777

Nice Legos OG!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Nice Legos OG!


Thanks Mad.


----------



## ven

Very nice OG, love the M2's and that bronze is super cool.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very nice OG, love the M2's and that bronze is super cool.


Yes was happy to find this light in WTS. And 3 others are heading to tana.


----------



## ven

Cool stuff OG,


----------



## Xader

-Surefire M2 Centurion
-Malkoff M61N


----------



## ven

Xader................one word..............awesome!!!

Thats a proper set up, m2 is a great SF and one of my favs of all time, throw in a malkoff and you have a neutral rock solid dependability tool


----------



## staticx57

Mail call


----------



## ven

Cooool, c3 has always tempted me, just the fuel side if not bored so kind of put it on the back burner. Could have had one for £40 the other week but passed...............silly me.

c2 and z32 cryos, winning combo!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Cooool, c3 has always tempted me, just the fuel side if not bored so kind of put it on the back burner. Could have had one for £40 the other week but passed...............silly me.
> 
> c2 and z32 cryos, winning combo!


That's always inspired my work


----------



## YummyBacon!

I'm waiting for the front half of this to land on Tana's doorstep...


----------



## hyperloop

Ordered a Convoy L2 and 4 x 26650 cells, can't wait till it gets here!!!


----------



## staticx57

hyperloop said:


> Ordered a Convoy L2 and 4 x 26650 cells, can't wait till it gets here!!!



Whats the plan with this light??


----------



## Sledgestone

I'm waiting for:

Zebralight sc600 mkIII Hi
Tip Cri Grey
Tip Cri Gold
Lumintop TD16 xp-l Hi


----------



## Newlumen

Eagtac mx25l4t coming today.


----------



## Xader

ven said:


> Xader................one word..............awesome!!!
> 
> Thats a proper set up, m2 is a great SF and one of my favs of all time, throw in a malkoff and you have a neutral rock solid dependability tool



Thanks! 

I'm really looking forward to it! :twothumbs

I'll drop some pics once it's all together.


----------



## ven

look forward xader




xhp70 shaved dome in my m2


----------



## richbuff

Newlumen said:


> Eagtac mx25l4t coming today.


Vn? XML2? XP-L HI? SS bezel? Driver VnX2? You're gonna love it! Great looks and beautiful beam profile, too.


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Eagtac mx25l4t coming today.


Unbelievably fantastic light. Amazing, smooth beam. Perfectly balanced! No heat issues at all.


----------



## Newlumen

I just got this eagtac mx25l4t factory version. Sst 90 p led. 



posted image



image upload no registration


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Hey OG, if you dont have one, worth picking up from lumens factory, $18.50 free shipping..............great beater or back up for the back up ..........Glove box light, garage light..........heck you need 5 now



Yep, amazing price coming from Asia especially, awesome customer service too! I have a single emitter p60vn incoming for either seraph or solarforce hosts that are empty right now.

Also have D25cvn coming.

Also have a integrating sphere VOB made for me - this is the most exciting thing ive ordered in a while!


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Yep, amazing price coming from Asia especially, awesome customer service too! I have a single emitter p60vn incoming for either seraph or solarforce hosts that are empty right now.
> 
> Also have D25cvn coming.
> 
> Also have a integrating sphere VOB made for me - this is the most exciting thing ive ordered in a while!


Oh very cool. I bought 2 of those seraphs also I have a couple top secret p60 dropins coming so I'll be moving a couple things around . Going to give the seraph to my boys for xmas.


----------



## staticx57

Newlumen said:


> I just got this eagtac mx25l4t factory version. Sst 90 p led.
> 
> 
> 
> posted image
> 
> 
> 
> image upload no registration



Very very nice. I am a bit jealous of the SST90 :twothumbs


----------



## tex.proud

I'm on a small light kick lately. Mostly CR123 format, so I ordered the new Olight S Mini Baton Ti (Rainbow PVD Titanium) 1 x (R)CR123 550 Lumen CREE XM-L2 LED Flashlight. Neutral Baby!


----------



## vadimax

staticx57 said:


> Very very nice. I am a bit jealous of the SST90 :twothumbs



What is so good with those Luminus LEDs? Their CRI is 70.


----------



## defbear

R50vn Copper, Foursevens Mini Mk2, HDS 325 4000K.


----------



## hyperloop

staticx57 said:


> Whats the plan with this light??



What do you mean "What's the plan"? 

Turn it on, giggle at the beam like a little girl with a new dolly, shine it all around.


----------



## kj2

No flashlights, but both items do use leds.
Ordered a Xiaomi Philips Eyecare Smart Lamp for on my desk, and an Arilux SL02 solar garden light.


----------



## TheOld319

Olight R50 Seeker coming in today!


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> I just got this eagtac mx25l4t factory version. Sst 90 p led.
> 
> 
> 
> posted image
> 
> 
> 
> image upload no registration


Gorgeous light NL!


----------



## MAD777

I have a modded headlamp from @vinhnguyen54. It's an Acebeam H20vn.


----------



## Newlumen

staticx57 said:


> Very very nice. I am a bit jealous of the SST90 :twothumbs





MAD777 said:


> Gorgeous light NL!



Thanks.


----------



## Fredbeer

Should be here this week, Fenix PD32 and Terralux Pro3. Getting excited.


----------



## Xader

My Surefire and Malkoff have arrived, so as promised, heres a few pics. 

The first beam shot is with the P61 that came with the light, and the second is with the M61n drop-in. Both shots are from about 10yds (sorry about the poor photo quality - camera phone and im a poor photographer).






















I love this light.


----------



## ven

Very nice xader , love the Malkoff neutral


----------



## staticx57

Got this little 10180 copper piece today


----------



## tex.proud

Arrived Today! Can't wait 'til dark! Packaged very well...

Olight S Mini Baton Ti (Rainbow PVD Titanium) 1 x (R)CR123 550 Lumen CREE XM-L2 LED











It's such a cute little thing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Howdy, Tex. I'm betting you're gunna enjoy that side-switch. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Newlumen

Foursevens maelstrom mm-x and mmu-x3 will delivered on wed.


----------



## cclin

2x AWT IMR 18350 to get the most out of B.O.S.S !


----------



## cclin

New neck light, TIP CRI V2


----------



## richbuff

Newlumen said:


> Foursevens maelstrom mm-x and mmu-x3 will delivered on wed.


You are going to love the MMU-X3. After all these years, it is still a landmark on the flashlight landscape. 

It has more performance than the sea of single 18650 lights that are on one side of it, and it has ample power and throw, compared to the sea of much larger lights that are on its other side.

The beam profile is very useful: Ample throw, ample power and ample useful spill, in a nice size package. A timeless classic, and a salient reference point from which all other lights can be compared with.


----------



## Newlumen

Just got the foursevens mm x and mmu x3. Great quality and construction.


image hosting no registration


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

These four arrived yesterday.  I am so happy that CPF members have chosen to bless me by sharing lights from their collection. This forum has some really great members! I am humbled by their generosity.

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> These four arrived yesterday.  I am so happy that CPF members have chosen to bless me by sharing lights from their collection. This forum has some really great members! I am humbled by their generosity.
> 
> ~ Chance



Chance, who's sending you lights? Looks like I need some new friends!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

liteboy said:


> Chance, who's sending you lights? Looks like I need some new friends!


 
[email protected]@King for new friends? You've come to the right place. lovecpf 

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY

Olight:
S mini baton copper
R50 copper


----------



## ven

WOW CG, you are on fire...........stunning! Love the S12...............now that is a special light


----------



## gurdygurds

A Thrunite Ti3 with a neutral white XP-L will be waiting for me in the mailbox when I get home today.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> WOW CG, you are on fire...........stunning! Love the S12...............now that is a special light


 
Thanks ven. I've been trying to locate an S12 for months. I had my sights set on the aluminum one since I never dreamed someone would part with their Copper/Gold limited addition S12. It has a Luminus SST90 powered by one 26650. The gold is so the copper doesn't patina.

Yes, the light is very special to me, made so by the CPF member that offered it. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Awesome CG, CPF is brimmed with special people and an honor to be a member of:grouphug:


----------



## tex.proud

Not really light related, but I have a Casio ProTrek inbound. Would rather have the Mudmaster, but the ProTrek price tag made it the better option for me. Outdoor gear falls in line with lights right?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance, Awesome S-12, where can I get a head like that? I have two Reylights enroute, a Delrin battery container, and my head is spinning with all the choices available.....oh yeah, and a red pen light from Four Sevens....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey Crazyeddiethefirst, 

So glad to see you back with us. Heal fast, Bro. I purchased a few 4Sevens pen lights, myself. I got a fever, and the only cure is more 4Sevens. [email protected]@Kin for a whistle and an orange Preon P2. 

~ Chance


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777

GODOFWAR said:


> I have much more coming and I will make unboxing video when my shipment arrives




Please do Sir! That will be awesome.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Malkoff Devices M61 SHO 219B V2
Malkoff Devices M31 219B V2
Jaxman M8 Nichia 219B Hi CRI 4000K
Jaxman E2 Nichia 219B Hi CRI 4000K


----------



## redvalkyrie

I like old Surefires and unusual Malkoffs so this week has been a good one. I have a Surefire 9P coming, a Malkoff M61 219, M31 HCRI. (anyone know if these are 1.2-3v or .8-1.5v?). 

I also have my first Nailbender P60 drop-in--a .8-4.2v XPG in neutral. I plan to pair it with a Solarforce L2M host and Overready 18mm to 14mm delrin adapter sleeves so I can run the Nailbender on two AA.

Finally, I sold off one of my homemade throwers so I got the itch to build another. P60 based, Dr. jones driver, XPL-Hi led.


----------



## Lachiepower0402

Custom Olight X7VN
Klarus XT11GT


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Kicking myself when the titanium Bolt-Action became Sold Out at FourSevens, I jumped at the chance to purchase a used one.  
It's scheduled to arrive Monday afternoon.

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- FourSevens


----------



## Offgridled

Those are so cool looking Chance great score there bro.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks, OG. [email protected]@King at your avatar, I had to check out Shiloh again on the Pooch thread. What a beautiful doggy. Long my he be by your side. 

~ Chance


----------



## dhunley1

Prometheus Beta QR V2 in copper. Bought it from a member on another forum. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Offgridled

dhunley1 said:


> Prometheus Beta QR V2 in copper. Bought it from a member on another forum. Too good of a deal to pass up.


Wow that's a super clean light! Congrats


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks, OG. [email protected]@King at your avatar, I had to check out Shiloh again on the Pooch thread. What a beautiful doggy. Long my he be by your side.
> 
> ~ Chance


Thank you Chance he's a really cool dog getting use to his new home. Bringing joy to everyone he meets
Curled up next to his toys falling asleep



picture hosting

His blue eyes are amazing!! Capo was a big influence on my choice



image hosting no sign up


----------



## RGRAY

*SP11vn *Vollsion SP11-S ss VN2 XPL V6 7000K (green trit) 
I asked Vinh if he could mode one for me.
I can't wait to get it.


----------



## kj2

Ordered a Torchlab/Oveready T-shirt


----------



## bykfixer

A chunk of rail for a 'sporterized' M1 that was heavily used in WW2 then converted to a hunting rifle in the 1960's.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777

i have an Olight S1A Rose Gold Baton coming with a cool Olight Case.


----------



## seery

Ordered another Acebeam K70 to use as a dedicated truck [bag] light.


----------



## Newlumen

Noctigon m43 neutral
eagtac m30cvn xhp 35 hi
maunker u21vn xpl pdt
acebeam k40svn xpg2 pdt
lumintop sd4avn xml2 pdt
acebeam t20vn xpl pdt
eagtac tx25c2vn xpg2 pdt
eagtac tx25cvn xpg2 pdt
surefire z2 
olight i7r


----------



## Enderman

I've got a review sample of the new nitecore R40 coming! 
Can't wait to test it out and show you guys: http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/r40


----------



## nervouswreckdiver

R50vnSD
U21vn XPG2 PDT
Predator XHP35


----------



## tex.proud

Ordered a Prometheus Beta Qrv2 for my Dad. With his name engraved on the clip. I gave him an Olight i3s a while back, and he's loved it. Uses it daily. Thought I'd get him a Nichia 219b upgrade.


----------



## jorn

2x lumintop worm's. 
Blew my "black friday budget" totally on a shimano leisah fishing rod, and a shimano stella reel.. So now im so broke i cant even think of black friday deals for led lights..


----------



## bulrush

I'm getting some plastic cases which will use a "dead" battery by design to light an LED. This gives the user unlimited batteries for life, just ask friends for their dead AAs! Also 2 skinny blue aluminum cases, so they don't roll off the picnic table (I hate that). lol. Circuit boards, ring magnets, etc.


----------



## Tribull

I have a Surefire E2L Outdoorsman on the way. The 3/6o model which for what it is I paid way too much for.


----------



## kj2

Just ordered the Olight R50 Pro LE.


----------



## PolarLi

This thing arrived today. Should be pretty bad *** when I'm done with it


----------



## Fredo1

Nitecore M40GT
Nitecore EC11


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bulrush said:


> I'm getting some plastic cases which will use a "dead" battery by design to light an LED. This gives the user unlimited batteries for life, just ask friends for their dead AAs! Also 2 skinny blue aluminum cases, so they don't roll off the picnic table (I hate that). lol. Circuit boards, ring magnets, etc.



Do you have more info re your plastic cases. and use of them to have cells run longer. Might be OT for this thread but it is interesting.

Bill


----------



## bdogps

Bullzeyebill said:


> Do you have more info re your plastic cases. and use of them to have cells run longer. Might be OT for this thread but it is interesting.
> 
> Bill



http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2007/weekend-projects-with-bre-pettis-make-a-joule-thief/


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Jewel thief lights are cool!!


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Just received the Maratac AA


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought a Muyshondt Ion CR2.


----------



## vadimax

Winter incoming... and CRKT Trencher:


----------



## Offgridled

Great choice vadimax!! Very handy and well made!!


----------



## Offgridled

RGRAY said:


> I just bought a Muyshondt Ion CR2.


Stunning lights.


----------



## irongate

vadimax said:


> Winter incoming... and CRKT Trencher:



Does that full up then and did it come with a cover. It's a nice piece to carry in your vehicle. Always have one in the jeep here.


----------



## vadimax

irongate said:


> Does that full up then and did it come with a cover. It's a nice piece to carry in your vehicle. Always have one in the jeep here.



I guess  https://www.crkt.com/trencher.html Ordered it exactly for my vehicle.


----------



## RGRAY

Offgridled said:


> Stunning l*ights*.



Stunning *light*.


----------



## tex.proud

Been out of town for a week. Picked up my Casio Pro Trek this morning. Should have a LT Wright Genesis in CPM3V coming today with a Prometheus QR for my dad.


----------



## weekend warrior

Armytek Viking Pro V3
Olight S2A Baton
Olight i3S Brass edition 

Less then $100 all together, gotta love Black Friday deals! :twothumbs


----------



## cruzian3

+1 Black Friday
Klarus G20 shipped
Klarus XT12GT order placed
Nitecore EC11 shipped

Thrunite TN42 looking for promo


----------



## vadimax

Xtar Rocket SV2.


----------



## vadimax

Sorry, server malfunction -- double post.


----------



## joemap

2 BLF 348's and a JetBeam JET-1 MK. First lights I've ever ordered, hoping for great things. Probably order some Eneloop's and charger this weekend.

Joe


----------



## Tribull

Tribull said:


> I have a Surefire E2L Outdoorsman on the way. The 3/6o model which for what it is I paid way too much for.



I liked it so much I now have a E1L Outdoorsman on the way too. I think I have a problem.


----------



## bykfixer

Now that I have an e-store most of "what I have in the mail" is outgoing. Not because they are flying out the door, but more because my wish list was nearly full filled this year. I just aint buying many lights lately.

But sometime in the near future an Icon Irix headlamp is scheduled to arrive. Seller didn't supply tracking so it'll be a surprise. lol. I'm cool wit dat. It's kinda fitting that the old 'non track'd' shipping was used to mail me a light that was made before todays instant access to all things postal. 

Got in a few light bulbs recently thanks to a tip by sir Chauncey, and was honored to receive a few of the new PRX weapon lights by PK. By the time the first batch was complete most were spoken for, but he hooked up Bulls Eye with some along with me. 

Frankly at the close of 016 there isn't much out there on my 'want' list that isn't in the Bykfixer collection. Once I found a couple of Ray-o-lites the list was pretty much completed. I haven't taken the time to count how many lights were added, but it was likely 150 or more. The main reason the post man wore a path in my yard was all those light bulbs. Literally several hundred PR2's and 4's for all those 2C and D classics. And a bunch of 2 cell MagStar kryptons. Plenty of 'bright' bulbs were acquired along with numerous long since out of productions like ROP's and 7D Mag bulbs were added to the stockpile. 
My favorite light this year came as a surprise package one day that contained a brand new 2C Bright Star generic from the early 1980's. 



If I could only have one flashlight this would be it.


For 017 I suppose more classics will go on the list. Not the vintage, or antique type but some LED relics from the early 2000's. The type where folks were excited that the 150 blumens threshold had been crossed.


----------



## Skeeterg

The new Nitecore P30.


----------



## 2flyfish444

Okluma Brass TinyDC!!


----------



## harro

When they are available in Australia, hopefully a TN40S, and might even start to look at a few nice titanium lights if the dollars permit.


----------



## vadimax

Well, I have received that CRKT Trencher, but I don't feel happy at all. Why? -- I cannot enjoy something like this:







The handle and the blade are misaligned!

Now I am trying to get in touch with a seller...


----------



## Offgridled

vadimax said:


> Well, I have received that CRKT Trencher, but I don't feel happy at all. Why? -- I cannot enjoy something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and the blade are misaligned!
> 
> Now I am trying to get in touch with a seller...


Looks like they used it as a sledge hammer then sent it out. That's not cool at all. Unless your digging around corners!! Yikes


----------



## vadimax

Offgridled said:


> Looks like they used it as a sledge hammer then sent it out. That's not cool at all. Unless your digging around corners!! Yikes



No, this is production failure. The shovel is spankin new -- I have removed oil protection from it. The blade "ears" are misaligned -- as a result -- the blade looks ugly angled to a handle. The nasty moment is that blade ears not only attached with bolts, but welded as well. I cannot repair it.


----------



## MAD777

vadimax said:


> Well, I have received that CRKT Trencher, but I don't feel happy at all....



CRKT recently sold a batch of knives labeled S30V steel, which turned out to be simple carbon steel that rusted quickly. Good luck!


----------



## dhunley1

Xtar VP2 Li-ion charger and another EDCPlus McClicky kit.


----------



## Pellidon

Jetbeam E0. Sounds similar to the Nitecore Tube spec wise.


----------



## NutSAK

I have a M31LL coming that will be used in a FM 18350 body + 102mm extension for my BOB.

I also have a FourSevens Mini MK II kit in copper/neutral coming.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NutSAK said:


> I have a M31LL coming that will be used in a FM 18350 body + 102mm extension for my BOB.
> 
> *I also have a FourSevens Mini MK II kit in copper*/neutral coming.



Hey Terry, I'm [email protected]@King forward to pictures of your copper MK II.  

~ Chance


----------



## Tachead

vadimax said:


> Well, I have received that CRKT Trencher, but I don't feel happy at all. Why? -- I cannot enjoy something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and the blade are misaligned!
> 
> Now I am trying to get in touch with a seller...


That doesn't surprise me. CRKT doesn't make the greatest knives either. Their heat treatment is about the worst I have seen of the common brands in the knife industry. I would steer clear of CRKT products if you want good quality stuff.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> Well, I have received that CRKT Trencher, but I don't feel happy at all. Why? -- I cannot enjoy something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and the blade are misaligned!
> 
> Now I am trying to get in touch with a seller...



Well, it is their Trencher. New owners report, "I wanted to dig a round hole, but ended-up with a trench." :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## gurdygurds

Crenelated steel bezel for my Malkoff MDC AA.


----------



## Dr Forinor

- McGizmo Haiku XML2 HIVE 123
- McGizmo Haiku XPG2 HIVE 123


----------



## Monocrom

MAD777 said:


> CRKT recently sold a batch of knives labeled S30V steel, which turned out to be simple carbon steel that rusted quickly. Good luck!




Oh! That is just scumbaggery. And unfortunately, the company has a history of bone-headedness. Years ago, when blade steel prices shot up suddenly, most brands just increased prices while making knives to the same level of quality. Not CRKT though. They used inferior steels while keeping the prices the same. Ticked off a lot of consumers. But this is even worse. Honestly, I love my CRKT neck-knife with the grooved handle. But I'm going to think twice before buying anymore of their products. As far as folding shovels go. My little Gerber e-tool is straight as an arrow when unfolded.


----------



## NutSAK

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hey Terry, I'm [email protected]@King forward to pictures of your copper MK II.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey Chance! :wave: I'll be sure to post them in your FourSevens picture thread.


----------



## vadimax

Xtar SV2 has arrived. Perfect quality. But was a funny moment: button presses cycled 0.5 > 1 > 2 A only. WTF?! Ok, if nothing helps, RTFM... 0.25A needs a double press. Aha-a-a!!!


----------



## TKC

*I have a SF Titan Plus, along with a box of SF batteries.*


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Mountain Electronics Convoy C8 with Guppy firmware and 5 Convoy pocket clips for my now six Convoy lights. One will be lonely, however.

Chris


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff M61 219B V2.


----------



## Enderman

Finally got some power in the mail 




Fanciest batteries I have ever bought...


----------



## Fredo1

Acebeam K70vn XHP35 6500 HI


----------



## staticx57

Mountain electronics care package


----------



## RGRAY

MBI HF-R alm.


----------



## Frdlite

I have an edcplus/IS x60lv2 Neutral white and 2 keep power 16650 to go in a 6p.This is the first triple for me can't wait to get it.


----------



## tex.proud

H600w Mk III XHP35 Neutral White 18650 Headlamp I can't believe it's taken me this long to buy it. I have 3 other ZL lights. At $89 and IN STOCK, I had to do it.


----------



## bykfixer

Went on a mini binge, but kept it under $100 shipped.

A couple more for the military collection:
WW1 lights made by Eveready when they were trying to get folks to use the word "Daylo" instead of flashlight.




A 2C Soldier Boy, nickel plated officer light.




2C Soldier Boy Gun Metal enlisted personelle light.

The belt clip was the switch too. 
Very popular with enlisted folks due to their bright output and small size. Very rare these days. 8 on a scale of 1-10 hard to find, 10 being the hardest. 




Another minty Hipco 2C from the 50's was acquired.
These were plentiful in those days but pretty scarce now in great condition. Very bright little lights with good bulbs. Oh, and speaking of good bulbs I found some German Norelco bulbs to use in this one. 




Also found another 1 AA Eveready Lil Commander real cheap. 
Folks are asking $35+ for these size lights anymore. $7.99 shipped. 

Annnnd lastly a genuine Brinkmann 2AA mini mag clone. Not the usual kinda copy-cats that differed slightly enough to avoid Tony Maglicas lawyers, but a carbon copy like Don Keller walked into the Mag factory (flipping Tony the bird while doing so) scooped up a bunch of pre-engraved mini mags then had them enscribed with Brinkmann somewhere else.




Flashlights are fun.


----------



## Tribull

In route to me a Malkoff M31LLL and a VME head.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

4Sevens polished titanium CR2 

It's in the mail. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. :twothumbs 

Thanks, T. T. 

~ Chance 





Picture Credit 
- 4Sevens


----------



## NutSAK

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 4Sevens polished titanium CR2
> 
> It's in the mail. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. :twothumbs
> 
> Thanks, T. T.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credit
> - 4Sevens



I hope it works better than my Copper MKII. :shakehead That thing is the ultimate mode skipper.


----------



## grunt soldier

Just got a malkoff m61hot and have a boss 70 enroute. Should be here on Wednesday. Super excited. 

This malkoff has sone awesome throw. A very cool tibt though. I would like it a touch warmer but I'm definitely digging the super long throw


----------



## tex.proud

Just arrived! Zebralight H600w MKIII XHP35 headlamp. Gotta get out this weekend!


----------



## cody12

SUREFIRE Z3 .


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A blue Peon P2 from FourSevens. I couldn't resist the holiday sale price. Sides, it has a lonely blue P1 sibling that needs company. 

~ Chance


----------



## TKC

*​My SF Titan Plus arrived today. What a cool little light.*


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff M61L 219B V2.


----------



## jalano1222

My Noctigon Meteor M43/White &
Sony VTC6 
Arrived today


----------



## vadimax




----------



## Xavier

Credit for Photos-4Sevens
Ordered the above today. Can't wait to see these.


----------



## Newlumen

jalano1222 said:


> My Noctigon Meteor M43/White &
> Sony VTC6
> Arrived today



M43 is very nice. I have it with xpg. Plenty of lumen... is your charger d4. ??


----------



## rjking

Surefire EB1 Tactical. Had to grab one as it seems this model is being phased out.


----------



## jalano1222

Newlumen said:


> M43 is very nice. I have it with xpg. Plenty of lumen... is your charger d4. ??


Yeah the charger is a nitecore d4 good eye


----------



## Newlumen

jalano1222 said:


> Yeah the charger is a nitecore d4 good eye



I have been reading about d4 on youtube. I finally ordered one last night. I think d4 is a nice charger.


----------



## jalano1222

Yeah I agree with you on that one I have been using this charger for almost a year now and never had any issue with it ...good choice


----------



## lightsandknives

Olight s mini brushed titanium NW
Olight s mini black copper CW 
Olight i3s
Olight i3e


----------



## akhyar

Placed an order for a titanium version of Klarus Mi7 as a Christmas present for myself


----------



## jayhackett03

Zebralight SC600 iii HI
Zebralight SC5
Sanyo NCR18650GA unprotected
Sanyo NCR18650GA protected
Opus BT-C100 charger

getting back in the game...


----------



## Treeguy

A Thrunite Ti5T for my daughter for Christmas. She's studying science and the school supplied flashlight is terrible.

She needs something nice.


----------



## RGRAY

Incoming, Eagletac *D25Cvn *XPG2 PDT, polished and dark heat treated.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Treeguy said:


> A Thrunite Ti5T for my daughter for Christmas. She's studying science and the school supplied flashlight is terrible.
> 
> She needs something nice.



That's a very attractive light, but [email protected]@Ks a bit slippery. Perhaps some favorite colored paracord wrapped around the body. 




RGRAY said:


> Incoming, Eagletac *D25Cvn *XPG2 PDT, polished and dark heat treated.



That's a beauty. Suitable for the Dark Night's utility belt. 

~ Chance


----------



## Poppy

tex.proud said:


> Just arrived! Zebralight H600w MKIII XHP35 headlamp. Gotta get out this weekend!


HeyTex,
I had to laugh when I saw this pic.

Since they came out with twist off caps, they started putting bottle openers on everything! 

Actually bottle openers are for the dexterily handicapped (like me). My son and many people I know can open a bottle with the bottom of a bic lighter, the back of a knife, or anything flat with an edge.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

That Emerson Wave opener does look like a bottle opener. Lol.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Real men carry bottle openers. Texans carry bottle openers than double as knives. Bumper-stickers should be issued. 

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

You can open your favorite beer with just about anything. Bottle openers everywhere! Here's a video I posted a while back.


----------



## Flipflops

HDS rotary, Hcri 200 lm, uc glass, sr, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn, no clip; should arrive tomorrow. I'm excited!


----------



## hyperloop

Just received my Convoy L2, awesome light! Just ordered a Utorch UT02, this will be the first light with built in charging that I own


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Love the sig hyperloop. Very true. The trouble I have is I always overdo the late November birthday now, which leaves me scratching my head for Christmas presents. 

Had to laugh at the bottle opener comments.
We used to use car door hinges, the edge of concrete steps and lots of other readily available items. 

Then it dawned on me, the one that got us yelled at in the 1970's was the kitchen cabinet drawer handle/bottle opener. So owning a home with original 70's knotty pine cabinets I had to go check out mine to see if that long since forgotten bottle opener method had been used way back when by previous owners... 




Yup, found one.
After 3 or 4 tries that soft pine lost the battle vs the metal cap(s) of the day. So you moved to the next one hoping your parents didn't notice the new scar. Problem was that fresh uncoated wood showed like it had an on switch.
We used spit to 'darken' the wood back then.
And it appears the previous owner of my house did similar. 
But ole pop musta gotten radical with whoever did it as there's only one in my house.

The rest look like this...




At my pops house every drawer in the kitchen has a bottle opener scar. We were thankful for the twist top, but I think my parents were more thankful. lol.


One more for this year...



Early 1910's Rayolite 3D from the AT&SF railroad. 
Also just got in some 1950's TungSol PR7's for a nostalgic beam from a nice old chrome'd 3D HIPCO of that period.

Edit: the Rayolite seller sent an "oops" message and a refund. No 3D light headed my way. Dratz! 
End edit.

Edit 2: seller said he had mis-labled the Rayolite as the Railroad light but the railroad light was an early Ray o Vac. So I rebought the Rayolite and bought that Rayovac too. 



The actual railroad light. Another 3D
End edit 2.


----------



## ven

This guy did not have handles on his drawers........






Today another sportac triple nichia to fill a gap! 



Now living in a cooly




Couple of days before off liteboy, quad mule by vinh which is amazing............love it



Nice blend of 4000 and 5000k LED's for a super amazing 4500k


----------



## Skeeterg

The new Imalent DN35 with expedited shipping. Not waiting 6 to 8 weeks this time.


----------



## Poppy

OMG, you guys are so funny.

It's incredible how much discussion can go on about a bottle opener. 

Yes. tex, we knew that you were a REAL man! I'm glad that you posted that vid earlier to prove it! 

But when ven posted his picture, I'm glad that I didn't have to pee! I was already laughing so hard, it would have been impossible to hold it in.

I hope you guys are having as good a night as I.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Real men carry bottle openers. Texans carry bottle openers than double as knives. Bumper-stickers should be issued.
> 
> ~ Chance




I have bumper stickers that double as bottle-openers!


----------



## lightsandknives

NItecore P30. I don't have a dedicated thrower in my collection.


----------



## tex.proud

Newest addition arrived in time for Christmas! The Olight S1A Neutral. So far, a great little light!


----------



## Offgridled

Chuck Norris doesn't need a bottle opener


----------



## tex.proud




----------



## eraursls1984

I've got all three varieties of the Oveready Boss 35's on the way. 219B Amber, XP-L HI Amber, and XP-L HI Red. I just have to figure out which one/ones I want to keep.


----------



## Lithium466

DDS rotary, Hcri 200 lm, uc glass, sr, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn, no clip should arrive one day...(I hope!)
Ordered last month, but international shipping takes time 

Also some RCR123 from nkon, and an Opus charger from Gearbest.


----------



## vadimax

Blackvue DR650S-1CH 32GB:


----------



## bykfixer

eraursls1984 said:


> I've got all three varieties of the Oveready Boss 35's on the way. 219B Amber, XP-L HI Amber, and XP-L HI Red. I just have to figure out which one/ones I want to keep.



Holy-burned-an-entire-$1000 bill-for-Christmas scoob!

Good choice(s)...


----------



## irongate

tex.proud said:


> Newest addition arrived in time for Christmas! The Olight S1A Neutral. So far, a great little light!


Looks like you might be Prepared!


----------



## firsttothescene

Winter edition tip, convoy c8 and a ss dqg spy.


----------



## harro

Jetbeam T6 cause my eyes don't see any further, clearly,
Klarus XT12GT above, and a similar distance from a 1 x 18650,
Thrunite T10T for the wife to try and placate for the $$$$ spent.


----------



## wimmer21

Muyshondt Flieger Mk. I Ti (stonewashed), _<-- I lied it hasn't been mailed yet_

Foursevens Mini Mk. II (Autumn PVD Copper), 

DQG Tiny 26650 3º 7x xp-g2 nw, 

Astrolux S41S Colored 1600lm mini LED lanterna A6 4x Nichia 219b / xp-g2 / g3, 

Old Lumens Nichia 219b cobre 102lm aaa mini-chaveiro, 

Elfeland Q5 Aa / 14500 500lm 3modes zoomable mini (LOL)


----------



## wimmer21

Flipflops said:


> HDS rotary, Hcri 200 lm, uc glass, sr, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn, no clip; should arrive tomorrow. I'm excited!



I want that. Why no clip?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Muyshondt Flieger Mk. I Ti (stonewashed), _<-- I lied it hasn't been mailed yet_
> 
> Foursevens Mini Mk. II (Autumn PVD Copper),
> 
> DQG Tiny 26650 3º 7x xp-g2 nw,
> 
> Astrolux S41S Colored 1600lm mini LED lanterna A6 4x Nichia 219b / xp-g2 / g3,
> 
> Old Lumens Nichia 219b cobre 102lm aaa mini-chaveiro,
> 
> Elfeland Q5 Aa / 14500 500lm 3modes zoomable mini (LOL)



WOW! [email protected]@Ks like someone has been a very good boy this year. :goodjob: 

~ Chance


----------



## MAD777

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! [email protected]@Ks like someone has been a very good boy this year. :goodjob:
> 
> ~ Chance


Yes, Santa was good to wimmer because he hasn't blown up any flashlights.... lately.


----------



## eraursls1984

wimmer21 said:


> I want that. Why no clip?


Probably because there isn't a decent clip for the rotary.


----------



## Lithium466

wimmer21 said:


> I want that. Why no clip?



I don't like clips


----------



## eraursls1984

eraursls1984 said:


> Probably because there isn't a decent clip for the rotary.


Last picture of this post shows the best clip option for the rotary. I'm not a big fan of bezel up, but it's the best choice for this light IMO. Just a heads up, look up how to do this if you decide on this method. There is a particular way everything fits when you do it like this. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-light-usage&p=5023869&viewfull=1#post5023869


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


MAD777 said:


> Yes, Santa was good to wimmer because he hasn't blown up any flashlights.... lately.



HA! I had forgotten all about that. Thank you for reminding us. :laughing: Too funny.  Bad wimmer! 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

My homeowners insurance agent put up a sign in my yard that reads: No battery related injuries in _____ days.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! [email protected]@Ks like someone has been a very good boy this year. :goodjob:
> 
> ~ Chance



Actually I'm kind of broke right now. Those are all inexpensive lights except for the Flieger, which I ordered before the market crashed (dental bills).


----------



## wimmer21

Lithium466 said:


> I don't like clips



I don't either. Clips get in the way. One rubbed a sore on the inside of my ring finger and it hurt.


----------



## ven

I use clips for one reason(not on all lights, just smaller types) and that is not for clipping! Simply an anti roll ................for those lights that like to get away on you.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> I don't either. Clips get in the way. One rubbed a sore on the inside of my ring finger and it hurt.


Yours was a hair clip that's why I believe


----------



## dhunley1

M61LLL 219B V2 should be here tomorrow. Still deciding on if I should use it in a 6P or a G2.


----------



## kj2

Just received this review sample


----------



## YummyBacon!

I guess you won't need a clip with this one...


kj2 said:


> Just received this review sample


----------



## 154CM

My first zebralight, a sc600w mkII. And a new keeppower 18650 to replace my super old aw's, they must be 8ish years old now and refuse to quit.


----------



## richbuff

In the mail: P60vn Quad XHP35 16 volt Gladiator light engine with 4 x 18350 body et cetera to make a complete light.

7,200 lumens short burst from a 1.3 inch head diameter light is what I am excited about with this item. Of course, I can select lower/medium output mode for moderate run time, but it is nice to have the maximum power burst option in a light of this size class.


----------



## olemil

Nothing too exciting compared to what other members have coming, an Olight S2-CU. My first copper light and looking forward to getting it. Supposed to be here tomorrow, hope mister mailman doesn't let me down...lol. Wanted the R50cu but they went off sale and all sold out at my favorite dealer.


----------



## Offgridled

My new tripod handles 6 lbs can't wait to get it and put it to work




how do you print screen


----------



## DHart

Just ordered from Vinh:

-Manker E14vn with Nichia 219c 4000k emitter and VN driver
-Olight S2 Baton 18650 CU Copper with XM-L2 U3 3D tint bin emitter
-Olight S1A Baton 14500 CU "Rose Gold" with XM-L2 T5 5D1 tint bin emitter

So excited! No clue which one will emerge as favorite - but maybe the Manker?

Oh, and I almost forgot, I'm in on the MassDrop for the Astrolux S41S Copper & Stainless with Nichia 219b quad.

http://dro.ps/b/PeJZ9Xm


----------



## RGRAY

EAGLETAC D25C*vn *(throw) XPG2 PDT pol dht RCR123


----------



## ven

Love it Rick


----------



## Bc35339

Pd35 tac
a couple of these


_*Link removedly Greta_


----------



## Malduin

I am impatiently waiting for an Astrolux S41S Copper & Stainless Steel Flashlight with an extension for the 18650 battery - my first EDC


----------



## akhyar

First flashlight order for 2017.
Lumintop Tool Ti wih Nichia 219B


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

akhyar, That Ti. Lumintop is a great [email protected]@King light. The brass or copper ring is also a big plus. Enjoy! 

~ Chance


----------



## akhyar

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> akhyar, That Ti. Lumintop is a great [email protected]@King light. The brass or copper ring is also a big plus. Enjoy!
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks @CG
It was either the Ti or Cu version, but the black rubber boot on the Cu version spoilt the clean look of the Cu Tool.


----------



## Malduin

Just curious why did you prefer the Nichia over the Cree?


----------



## akhyar

Malduin said:


> Just curious why did you prefer the Nichia over the Cree?



I have few lights using 219B and 219C and I much prefer their colour rendition over those of lights which use Cree that I have including XPL-Hi, XP-G2, XM-L2, XHP-50, etc
To summarise, lumens junkies most probably will go for Cree while tint snobs will choose Nichia 😝


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff E2 head to use on my 16650 MDC body.


----------



## staticx57

Whole bunch of goodies.


----------



## vadimax

Could not resist Banggood's 30% discount:


----------



## duckied

2x nitecore tip cri
2x nitecore mta2
1x klarus xt12gt

Couldn't resist all those holiday discounts.


----------



## akhyar

This just came from Banggood.
Not bad for 35 bucks with registered mail.
Consider this as a birthday present to myself....


----------



## DHart

Zebralight SC62W. SO love my SC52W that I just had to pick up an SC62W - incredible tint and great quality light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I found these offered on the Bay last night. A 4Sevens neutral AAx2 Quark / AAx1 body. 






It's little cousin, a 4Sevens Quark 123. They're all from the same seller, nice guy; he accepted my best offer. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

akhyar said:


> I have few lights using 219B and 219C and I much prefer their colour rendition over those of lights which use Cree that I have including XPL-Hi, XP-G2, XM-L2, XHP-50, etc
> To summarise, lumens junkies most probably will go for Cree while tint snobs will choose Nichia [emoji13]



I'm a bit of both and I feel xpl HI 4000k is a nice sweet spot for me at least


----------



## AVService

I have an HDS Custom Tactical Rotary with an 18660 tube inbound!
Pretty excited about it too!


----------



## RGRAY

I found a like new original (first release) ARC AAA.






*Now I have:
ARC original alm black AAA
ARC Limited Edition alm green AAA
ARC-P alm natural AAA 
ARC-P GS alm black AAA*


----------



## Lithium466

Very nice! Where did you find that?
(so much for the 10 years warranty, lol)


----------



## Kirbz252

Nitecore P30 on the way. That's all unless I stock up on 18350 IMRs or Banggood decide to have a sale :laughing:


----------



## ven

Very nice Rick, a true maniARC


----------



## vadimax

ELM327 WiFi OBD2 Car Diagnostic Scanner:







Hope to marry it with this one: OBD Fusion.


----------



## Tuigali

Klarus xt12gt on the way. Looks a decent all rounder 👍


----------



## au79

About to make my way down to REI to pick up an E05 I ordered online. 

(Chose ship to store option because I'm a cheapskate.)


----------



## wimmer21

_-photo by stevelenti_


----------



## MAD777

Congrats wimmer! Nice HDS!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Congrats wimmer! Nice HDS!


+1 great light wim. [emoji106]


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> _-photo by stevelenti_


Awesome!Nichia?


----------



## wimmer21

staticx57 said:


> Awesome!Nichia?



Yep 4000K, CRI around 93 I guess. Been looking at it for a while... figure it's a must have for someone such as myself. I really need it. lol


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks MADD... OG... :grouphug:


----------



## brighterthanthesun

I have a TX25Cvn and a TN30vn50 due in the mail tomorrow, batteries charged and ready to go.


----------



## Thom2022

A convoy C8 host to put stock I have in as gift for friend. 
m2 host, XPL HD V5-3D and an A17DD.


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> Yep 4000K, CRI around 93 I guess. Been looking at it for a while... figure it's a must have for someone such as myself. I really need it. lol


And a rotary, what a score. Congrats! Can't get a better combo.


----------



## the0dore3524

wimmer21 said:


> Yep 4000K, CRI around 93 I guess. Been looking at it for a while... figure it's a must have for someone such as myself. I really need it. lol



Wimmer, is that the custom built one that you were talking about in the HDS #19 thread? If so, it came quite fast! Tb to when HDSs took in excess of a year to arrive...


----------



## ven

Congrats wimmer, amazing little light


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Very nice Rick, a true maniARC




Thanks Ven,
This is what the sale ad said.

"If you are a flashaholic you probably know what this. An original ARC LED AAA flashlight manufactured by ARC Flashlight LLC, the original company being long out of business. Its historical significance is due to the fact that this was the first small sized AAA LED ever commercially produced, the Model T of LED flashlights. All small LED lights - Fenix, Olight, 4Sevens, Klarus,etc - owe their existence to the engineering success of this first light, circa 2001 - 2005. I purchased several of these when they first came out. This light is in excellent condition. I say excellent instead of new only because it has been taken out of the blister packaging, the card insert still remaining. Never carried or used just stored away. Has probably seen just 5 minutes of testing run time since I purchased it years ago. With clip and end ring. Battery included. Also the packaging card insert, has folds and creases. No plastic cover. While not the latest and greatest, still one of the smallest AAA LED lights available. Simple twist on and off. If you are an LED flashlight collector this one is a must. You get light, battery and packaging card. USA sales only."


----------



## wimmer21

the0dore3524 said:


> Wimmer, is that the custom built one that you were talking about in the HDS #19 thread? If so, it came quite fast! Tb to when HDSs took in excess of a year to arrive...



Yeah, but no... I borrowed that pic from Steve Lenti. My custom rotary has not arrived yet.


----------



## wimmer21

That's awesome RGRAY. Congrats and enjoyed the history lesson too!


----------



## ven

Cool info Rick , what direction (if any) are you aiming for, size wise etc. Anything particular that floats your boat away from the smaller beautiful custom lights ?

You must have one awesome collection, between you and mag, must be over 1000 lights


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

staticx57 said:


> And a rotary, what a score. Congrats! Can't get a better combo.





wimmer21 said:


> Yep 4000K, CRI around 93 I guess. Been looking at it for a while... figure it's a must have for someone such as myself. I really need it. lol



... and a [email protected]@Ker to boot! Beautiful light, I really like the smooth, SS, crenelated bezel. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> Thanks Ven,
> This is what the sale ad said.
> 
> "If you are a flashaholic ..... snip ..........."



Ha! The seller had you in mind when he penned the first line. He wrote everything but addressing you by name.  Finding a gem like this is so exciting. Your heart starts pounding and you can't  fast enough. 

~ Chance


----------



## mcm308

I have an A2, L1, 4 x16650 Batts, M3 head, MA02 bulb, TAD bi pin socket for M6.


----------



## staticx57

Got these two pieces of copper in the mail today


----------



## bykfixer

Another couple hundred TungSol PR4's on the way. Twenty two 10 pack boxes at about 10¢ a bulb.
Enough 123's to last a while were scored for 90¢ each and a couple of Pentagons from the Lightknot sale. A Malkoff'd one and an original one. 

My best score was some long since out of production vintage sunglasses from the 80's and 90's. After searching for a model of Maui Jim's my wife wanted for several years I scored a NIP pair at an obstetrician going out of business sale for 10¢ on the dollar. $249 long since out of production shades for $89 shipped. In addition I got some NIP polarized Hobie wayfarers from the mid 90's for about 25% of what they were back then. Also got 2 pairs of display items from the 80's at great prices too. Early Maui Jims and a round lens'd pair of Hobies.


----------



## TKC

RGRAY said:


> I found a like new original (first release) ARC AAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I have:
> ARC original alm black AAA
> ARC Limited Edition alm green AAA
> ARC-P alm natural AAA
> ARC-P GS alm black AAA*



*​That is awesome!! Congrats!! I always LOVED those little lights. I wish I still had mine.*


----------



## YummyBacon!

Just scored this-a mint Black HA E1e.


----------



## eraursls1984

YummyBacon! said:


> Just scored this-a mint Black HA E1e.


Is that the one with only three flats?


----------



## YummyBacon!

The 3 flats/no S/N was the E2D. I've been after a mint Black E1e & got lucky tonight.



eraursls1984 said:


> Is that the one with only three flats?


----------



## Offgridled

YummyBacon! said:


> The 3 flats/no S/N was the E2D. I've been after a mint Black E1e & got lucky tonight.


Woohoo. That's great to hear


----------



## Andy-c

Nitecore MH10, first ever torch purchase (excluding fenix e01 for key chain)


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Cool info Rick , what direction (if any) are you aiming for, size wise etc. Anything particular that floats your boat away from the smaller beautiful custom lights ?
> *You must have one awesome collection*, between you and mag, must be over 1000 lights


Haven't you seen My Lights :candle: ?


----------



## ven

I have seen the list and noticed with the link updates from last time i have looked. June 15...................18 months its been and getting to 160 lights hurt my eyes :laughing: Certainly over 200.............i will guess around 300.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Thanks!


Offgridled said:


> Woohoo. That's great to hear


----------



## Flipflops

*Olight S Mini Baton Ti - Polished version*
cree XM-L2 LED - TIR Optic lens - Neutral white
four levels of brightness plus a strobe mode and covers a range from 0.5 to 550 lumens - gradual brightness change


----------



## Andy-c

Nitecore MH10. First ever torch purchase apart from the fenix e01 for the keys


----------



## vadimax

Nichia 219C version:


----------



## bykfixer

Recently arrived:



Pentagon X1 and X3 with a brick of Rayovacs.

Went on a Pentagon quest and found more X3's and a K2 Porcupine...(bought 4 of each)



Serious [email protected] one there.

And a half dozen new lamps for K2's.




I think the X3 lamps are rare as frog hair so something special will have to take place if/when the bulb(s) go. Perhaps a Bykfixer mod is in order?


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice Mr fixer....


----------



## ven

Liking those mr fixer


----------



## bykfixer

This year so far doesn't seem like I'll be venturing back in time so far like last year. 
Thusfar the focus has still been cop lights but filling in some more blanks during the life and times of Don Keller.

While he was over at Brinkmann pissing off Tony Magleca the folks at Pentagon had Uncle Sam asking "SureWho?".


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey wimm, This pics for you, cuz I know how much you like pretty flashlights. You're welcome. 

~ Chance 






It arrived about half a beer ago.


----------



## ven

Very nice CG, bit of wimmer bling!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Very nice CG, bit of wimmer bling!



Thanks, ven. wimmer LOVES THE BLING!!! As long as it doesn't go 

~ CG


----------



## the0dore3524

Hopefully the MBI HF I bought will arrive soon. International shipping takes forever...[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## staticx57

The secret to international shipping is to always have something in the mail, this way every few days something new arrives. Even if it is something simple like new emitters or other parts


----------



## ven

Couple of p60's for Callum to try in his seraphs, 219c 5700k and xpl HI 4500k....................i might check them out as well

Little copper nichia 219b light as well to add to his collection


----------



## ScottFree

A Zebralight SC32. My first ZL in quite a while.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

A few budget flashlights, WUBEN® E346 and a WUBEN® E502 also an WUBEN® E349 all have micro usb charging port.

John.


----------



## vadimax

staticx57 said:


> The secret to international shipping is to always have something in the mail, this way every few days something new arrives. Even if it is something simple like new emitters or other parts



Yeah, this is stupid addictive


----------



## RGRAY

I just found this PEAK LED SOLUTIONS ss AAA like new.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@King for months finally payed off. Ladies and gentlemen, soon to be in my hand - 

A new FourSevens titanium 120+ db whistle. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@King for months finally payed off. Ladies and gentlemen, soon to be in my hand -
> 
> A new FourSevens titanium 120+ db whistle.
> 
> ~ Chance


Did you happen to find 2 . I'd love one .


----------



## YummyBacon!

I remember those! Great find, congrats!




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@King for months finally payed off. Ladies and gentlemen, soon to be in my hand -
> 
> A new FourSevens titanium 120+ db whistle.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## YummyBacon!

Picked up a few Preon's recently-most happy about the NIB SS REvo. A gorgeous creamy tint to boot! I've always wanted the polished
single AA version (preferred with the matching clicky) but settled for a sweet 2AA for now although I may sell it since I'm not sure 2AA
is my thing. Time will tell once I give it a chance. It has a really nice clean cool tint. The Blasted Ti & green tube are recently acquired
from 47's clearance section. Unfortunately, they are out of matching Ti clicky caps.


----------



## brighterthanthesun

T6vn on it's way!


----------



## eraursls1984

YummyBacon! said:


> Picked up a few Preon's recently-most happy about the NIB SS REvo. A gorgeous creamy tint to boot! I've always wanted the polished
> single AA version (preferred with the matching clicky) but settled for a sweet 2AA for now although I may sell it since I'm not sure 2AA
> is my thing. Time will tell once I give it a chance. It has a really nice clean cool tint. The Blasted Ti & green tube are recently acquired
> from 47's clearance section. Unfortunately, they are out of matching Ti clicky caps.


Nice. I scored a Preon 2 Ti with extra head and clicky. I'm hoping I can polish out the flame anodizing out of one of the clickies and tube. Now I just need to fine one or two more clickies, a couple of flat tail caps, and a few Prometheus clips.


----------



## mcm308

A Surefire M4 should be hitting home today.


----------



## Nichia!

YummyBacon! said:


> Picked up a few Preon's recently-most happy about the NIB SS REvo. A gorgeous creamy tint to boot! I've always wanted the polished
> single AA version (preferred with the matching clicky) but settled for a sweet 2AA for now although I may sell it since I'm not sure 2AA
> is my thing. Time will tell once I give it a chance. It has a really nice clean cool tint. The Blasted Ti & green tube are recently acquired
> from 47's clearance section. Unfortunately, they are out of matching Ti clicky caps.



Beautiful lights, congrats..
Can you please tell me where to find the REvo?


----------



## RollerBoySE

Manker E14 with Nichia 219C

I just couldn't resist getting one more Manker E14 (formerly also known as Astrolux S41), this time with 4000K Nichia 219C 90+ CRI. 50% more lumens than with 219B (according to Manker) and still real (>90) high CRI.

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/...0-9E59-4F87-9E34-45DD98265CD0_zpsoks6maeo.jpg


----------



## RGRAY

MINT ARC AA












 ​


----------



## NutSAK

vadimax said:


> ELM327 WiFi OBD2 Car Diagnostic Scanner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to marry it with this one: OBD Fusion.



I have one myself. It works great with Torque. I've never used OBD Fusion.


----------



## YummyBacon!

I've gotten PM's about this... Found it on a FB post. I'd never catch one here for sure! They sure have dried up it seems and I still think this
beats the pants off all other Preon models.



Nichia! said:


> Beautiful lights, congrats..
> Can you please tell me where to find the REvo?


----------



## YummyBacon!

The Haiku head with Tana's upgrades came in yesterday-Tint Snob approved Nichia 4000K 219B/H17F/Glow.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

YummyBacon! said:


> I've gotten PM's about this... Found it on a FB post. I'd never catch one here for sure! They sure have dried up it seems and *I still think this
> beats the pants off all other Preon models.*




That's a mighty bold statement! Not sure I totally agree. Perhaps if you sold it to me I could spend some time comparing to my other Preons. 

~ Chance


----------



## Enderman

YummyBacon! said:


> The Haiku head with Tana's upgrades came in yesterday-Tint Snob approved Nichia 4000K 219B/H17F/Glow.



Dude that thing looks beautiful...

What lumens and lux does it do?


----------



## YummyBacon!

Well... you'll just have to take my word:nana:


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's a mighty bold statement! Not sure I totally agree. Perhaps if you sold it to me I could spend some time comparing to my other Preons.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## YummyBacon!

Thats a great question but I really don't know. Its probably in the 700-900+ range on high(guessing here-could be more) with a clear
optic & this has a frosted one. XP-G2, XP-L variants, even 219C's are all brighter, more efficient emitters
but this one is pure lighting goodness in terms of tint/color. Its still very bright and I have not enabled
Turbo/Semi Turbo modes as there is no need. I do plan to get the clear optic because I want a more defined
and brighter hot spot for medium distances/outdoor use.






Enderman said:


> Dude that thing looks beautiful...
> 
> What lumens and lux does it do?


----------



## YummyBacon!

Boy... the old mailbox has been BUSY. Got a question for you guys, does Banggood usually deliver the goods (pun intended!) in 10 days???
I just ordered these 9.99 Lumentop AAA clickies on 1/8/17 and they arrived just a little while ago. Pretty dang neat.


----------



## Enderman

YummyBacon! said:


> Thats a great question but I really don't know. Its probably in the 700-900+ range on high(guessing here-could be more) with a clear
> optic & this has a frosted one. XP-G2, XP-L variants, even 219C's are all brighter, more efficient emitters
> but this one is pure lighting goodness in terms of tint/color. Its still very bright and I have not enabled
> Turbo/Semi Turbo modes as there is no need. I do plan to get the clear optic because I want a more defined
> and brighter hot spot for medium distances/outdoor use.


That's cool, 700lm is definitely enough for regular use.
That flashlight even looks good on the inside with that driver 
Some day I will buy myself a pretty titanium light for EDC.


----------



## Offgridled

Couple more Maglites love the history!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My very first copper flashlight. 






Photo Credit - FourSevens

My plan is to buy only two copper lights. And besides, FourSevens only makes four. So I don't think entering this new "rabbit hole" will be too much of a journey. 

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My very first copper flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - FourSevens
> 
> My plan is to buy only two copper lights. And besides, FourSevens only makes four. So I don't think entering this new "rabbit hole" will be too much of a journey.
> 
> ~ Chance



One of Amazon reviews claims it to have PWM on low mode. Is that true?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> One of Amazon reviews claims it to have PWM on low mode. Is that true?



I don't know. If it does I could use it to make big trouble for moose n squirrel. 

~ Boris


----------



## PeterSteele

incoming is my very first headlamp, a Fenix HL60R 950 lumen, usb rechargeable !


----------



## Offgridled

PeterSteele said:


> incoming is my very first headlamp, a Fenix HL60R 950 lumen, usb rechargeable !


Great choice for your first hesdlamp. This will come in handy more than you think. Enjoy and post your thoughts on it. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## mcm308

I have an A2-HA-YG inbound! And long Story short... it happens to be the original one I sold over 2 years ago that was a birthday present from my wife when we first met. I posted a WTB ad here and been checking ebay often. Happen to check ebay and a new A2 was up. I looked at the pictures and soon as I seen the YG leds lit, I immediately purchased now. Afterwards noticing the sellers name, it rang a bell and I went and checked my PP history and sure enough, it was the guy I sold it to on the forum here back in 2014!! I was ecstatic and Needless to say, I am going to the grave with this A2!


----------



## staticx57

mcm308 said:


> I have an A2-HA-YG inbound! And long Story short... it happens to be the original one I sold over 2 years ago that was a birthday present from my wife when we first met. I posted a WTB ad here and been checking ebay often. Happen to check ebay and a new A2 was up. I looked at the pictures and soon as I seen the YG leds lit, I immediately purchased now. Afterwards noticing the sellers name, it rang a bell and I went and checked my PP history and sure enough, it was the guy I sold it to on the forum here back in 2014!! I was ecstatic and Needless to say, I am going to the grave with this A2!



Congrats on getting it back. And nice back story too, it makes it special in ways most lights aren't. The A2 is an awesome little light as well.


----------



## mcm308

staticx57 said:


> Congrats on getting it back. And nice back story too, it makes it special in ways most lights aren't. The A2 is an awesome little light as well.


Thanks! Very special and one of the greatest lights of all time. IMO anyway.


----------



## DIPSTIX

Just ordered my Fenix E01 for my keys. Having high hopes for the durability.


----------



## etc

Malkoff M361

Malkoff Hound Dog super


----------



## irongate

PeterSteele said:


> incoming is my very first headlamp, a Fenix HL60R 950 lumen, usb rechargeable !



It's a nice headlamp, like how you can adjust where you want the beam too go to.


----------



## vadimax

Why? Because the damn Eagletac TX30C2 has little imperfection: its head is fixed with two torx screws and it is misaligned a bit. May be 0.5°, but I have noticed that. Must repair! 

Here you may see that misalignment:


----------



## Tribull

Surefire EL2 AA Outdoorsman


----------



## chillinn

Tribull said:


> Surefire EL2 AA Outdoorsman



If it's not impolite to ask, where did you find it, and how much did it set you back? Is it the original E2LAA w/ KX1B head, or newer E2LAA-A w/ KE1B head?


----------



## tex.proud

No pics that aren't hot linked, so I'm stuck saying that what I have incoming isn't even Flashlight related. It's a Titanium mess kit for heavy cover inc. I've been eyeballing it for a while, and finally pulled the trigger. I say that because titanium isn't cheap, and I'm a blue collar dude!

BTW, if you had $150 blowing a hole in your pocket, and wanted a V54 light...for one, is there such a thing as a $150 v54 light, and if so, which would be your choice?! and why?


----------



## ven

For you tex, e14vn 4000k xpl HI or 219c flavour mule for a useful EDC 
http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/e14vn-18350-copper-edc?variant=20960521220

Or maybe spec 4 for longer uses, broad flood and decent reach with USB convenience
http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/olight-r50vn-best-26650-light

Make sure engraved !


----------



## Tribull

Chillinn, I found it on a site called geartrade.com. Kind of like eBay, so it was just the one light. I paid 88.82 for it plus shipping. It says new and never used, but they opened the box for a picture. As for the head it listed as the 3/80 lumen model, but I know a lot of those came with an upgraded head.


----------



## Swordforthelord

RollerBoySE said:


> Manker E14 with Nichia 219C
> 
> I just couldn't resist getting one more Manker E14 (formerly also known as Astrolux S41), this time with 4000K Nichia 219C 90+ CRI. 50% more lumens than with 219B (according to Manker) and still real (>90) high CRI.
> 
> http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/...0-9E59-4F87-9E34-45DD98265CD0_zpsoks6maeo.jpg


Nice! Where did you find the 219C version?


----------



## Johnnyh

Prometheus clip!


----------



## RollerBoySE

Swordforthelord said:


> Nice! Where did you find the 219C version?



http://www.mankerlight.com/manker-e14-cree-xp-g3-nichia-219b-led-nichia-219c-led/


----------



## bykfixer

Found some NIP Pentagon cop lights at a great price.



The eX2.
It seems Pelican said "hey can we build it now that you're gone?" because it sure acts like a 2320. 

But the thing I was so stoked about was actually finding new modules for the X3.



I thought these were long gone. 
Since there was a supply available there's a supply on the way.


----------



## akhyar

Just received this from recent Gearbest sale.
Tool Ti in Nichia 219B


----------



## etc

Malkoff Hound Dog Super.


----------



## chillinn

Tribull said:


> Chillinn, I found it on a site called geartrade.com. Kind of like eBay, so it was just the one light. I paid 88.82 for it plus shipping. It says new and never used, but they opened the box for a picture. As for the head it listed as the 3/80 lumen model, but I know a lot of those came with an upgraded head.



Lucky score! Thanks for sharing your source! O.O I'm going to take a look.


----------



## cclin

Jetbeam Jet ST 12th Year Anniversary


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

cclin said:


> Jetbeam Jet ST 12th Year Anniversary



:huh: That's cool! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## Tachead

vadimax said:


> Why? Because the damn Eagletac TX30C2 has little imperfection: its head is fixed with two torx screws and it is misaligned a bit. May be 0.5°, but I have noticed that. Must repair!
> 
> Here you may see that misalignment:




You are likely risking both your warranty(even if there is a defect) and the waterproofing of the light by messing with it Vad. I would contact the seller for a replacement or Eagletac for warranty if I were you instead of trying to fix it yourself. It is a new light and you shouldn't have to fix it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A long sought after, all but impossible to find, brand spankin new in box, black, FourSevens Preon Penlight. :twothumbs

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- GPKNIVES 

But that's not where I found it. :shakehead 

Thank you, YummyBacon, for the heads up on where to find it. :thumbsup:


----------



## YummyBacon!

Anytime! Now ! just need Darksucks clips & I'm golden. Still on lookout for that smaller whistle for you.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A long sought after, all but impossible to find, brand spankin new in box, black, FourSevens Preon Penlight. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit
> - GPKNIVES
> 
> But that's not where I found it. :shakehead
> 
> Thank you much YummyBacon! :thumbsup:


----------



## etc

Slight OT... When it rains, it pours. I haven't bought any lights most of 2016, the first purchase I made was over Black Friday when I got that 2C/3C Mags that twist. Since then I got Malkoff M361N, finally, and Malkoff Hound Dog Super and now will likely get MiniMag 2xAAA, you can consider that on its way to me. 
Just today picked up a Mag 4D and am planning a mod to it. Exciting times it is. A vintage 1990's unit.


----------



## kj2

Petzl Tikka 2015. First Petzl product, so I'm curious. Do like the GITD feature


----------



## tex.proud

Not flashlight related, as I've been indulging other passions lately. Just received my Heavy Cover Inc. Titanium G.I. style canteen and cup. Pictured here with my Stainless Steel Klean Kanteen at work.






You could get 2 Zebralights for the price, but titanium is lighter, transfers heat better, doesn't rust, and doesn't effect the taste of water. Got the carry case with it too.

I also have an antenna inbound for my truck. Time to get the SSB radio back running like it should. Custom mount, a little ground plane work, and a top notch antenna. Not sure if anyone here is into that, but...It's coming in the mail.

BTW: with an antenna inbound for my CB, I turn on the TV and what happens to be on? Smokey and the Bandit. It's a good night!

EDIT: Followed by Smokey and the Bandit II


----------



## ven

:rock:you have some cool gear Tex, wonder what your hip flask is made of


----------



## tex.proud

I had a leather wrapped stainless steel flask with my name in the leather, but it got destroyed during my last visit to a "Rednecks With Paychecks" event here in Texas. :devil: Google it! Good times!

Better yet, YouTube it. Kyle Park has a music video made there!


----------



## ven

Very cool Tex, does anyone actually get through! They dont get too far :laughing: not that it looks easy...............


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Just received the shipping notice.  The one coming to join the rest of the FourSevens family received some anodizing from Swiss Bianco. 

~ Chance 





Photo Credit - GPKNIVES


----------



## Offgridled

Mighty fine Chance. Great addition


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks OG. It's been on my short list for quit some time. Nice piece of FourSevens history. 

I've read it's rather small. If that turns out to be true, perhaps I'll sell it to wimm. I'll bet he has little hands. 

~ Chance


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Thrunite TH20 NW headlamp.


----------



## Thom2022

Convoy S2+ 18650 host
Noctigon 3XP triple board
3x nichia 219b-e LED's
Carlco triple optic
Copper triple spacer
BLF A6 driver.
Woohoooo.


----------



## ven

Very cool Thom, will have yourself a great little EDC light there! Look for an 18350 body to swap out with the 18650(simon at aliexpress to name one place) and have a real compact triple


----------



## Thom2022

I have no 18350 batteries but a ton of 18650's due to being a vaper. The 350 did temp me but I think the battery would die before the turbo timer hit its limit haha.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Just received the shipping notice.  The one coming to join the rest of the FourSevens family received some anodizing from Swiss Bianco.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Before anodizing -
> 
> Different picture than above.


 

And after -


----------



## Ozythemandias

HDS Executive 250, a Novatac 120P, Jetbeam RR01, Zebralight H602W and H502W (might actually be an H52w)

I've ordered many many lights but I've

I never ran so quickly to check the mailbox as I have the past few days.

Edit: Forgot about that Brass Massdrop Tool.


----------



## PocketLight88

Imalent DN70, deal was too good to pass up!
It will be my first 26650 light


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Ozythemandias, :welcome: 

If any of your soon to arrive lights have tracking, you can set text alerts to notify you of their every move. 

~ Chance 



Ozythemandias said:


> HDS Executive 250, a Novatac 120P, Jetbeam RR01, Zebralight H602W and H502W (might actually be an H52w)
> 
> I've ordered many many lights but I've
> 
> I never ran so quickly to check the mailbox as I have the past few days.
> 
> Edit: Forgot about that Brass Massdrop Tool.


----------



## RGRAY

MecArmy BL43vn 219c 5000K DHT Body and Necklace


----------



## wimmer21

Olight R50vnP XHP-50

FourSevens Atom AL (thanks Chauncey)

Lumintop SD26vn

Olight S1Avn Copper

Some trits


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Olight R50vnP XHP-50
> 
> FourSevens Atom AL (thanks Chauncey)
> 
> Lumintop SD26vn
> 
> Olight S1Avn Copper
> 
> Some trits


You've been very busy my friend great lights!


----------



## YummyBacon!

I see a lot of the OLights being snapped up, perhaps its time to check this out



wimmer21 said:


> Olight R50vnP XHP-50
> 
> FourSevens Atom AL (thanks Chauncey)
> 
> Lumintop SD26vn
> 
> Olight S1Avn Copper
> 
> Some trits


----------



## etc

1x18650 extension from oveready.

high capacity ZeroLemon Li-IOn battery (10,000 mAh) for the smart phone.

Does that count?

Well, you asked.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Ozythemandias, :welcome:
> 
> If any of your soon to arrive lights have tracking, you can set text alerts to notify you of their every move.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks! I have a package tracker app but there's always the slight chance it's not up to date and the package arrived early


----------



## wimmer21

RGRAY said:


> MecArmy BL43vn 219c 5000K DHT Body and Necklace



Nice purchase RGRAY! Your collection must be amazing.


----------



## Launch Mini

SPY 005. Cannot wait


----------



## adubbz

Have a Convoy S2+ coming since I lost my old one somewhere...with a dang nice 18650 in it too!


----------



## staticx57

Launch Mini said:


> SPY 005. Cannot wait


Super jealous! Details on it?


----------



## BigBluefish

A SureFire Stratum. No, seriously. A Stratum.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I couldn't resist picking up another Surefire M6 CB (with a couple of spare lamps and a Malkoff MD60). I already have a couple but ... you know how it is ...


----------



## samgab

It's been a baaaad week for me: 

- Lumintop Copper Tool AAA Nichia 219 LED Flashlight
- LUMINTOP Tool Ti Nichia 219BT 80Lm Titanium LED Flashlight
- Utorch UT02 LED Flashlight
- *KLARUS XT12GT LED Flashlight*
- LiitoKala Lii - 100 Smart Universal Battery Charger
- LiitoKala Lii - 202 USB Battery Charger

Gearbest has a lot to answer for, when it comes to the sad state of my wallet (and Fasttech, in the case of the XT12GT)... :sigh:


----------



## Launch Mini

staticx57 said:


> Super jealous! Details on it?



It's sitting in NY waiting export the Canada.
The standard version with the XM L Hi 5000.
My guess, should arrive late next week to my office as have crappy delivery to my home.


----------



## wimmer21

Launch Mini said:


> SPY 005. Cannot wait



Cool! Congrats! I'm just now beginning to look in that direction myself.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Just received the shipping notice.  The one coming to join the rest of the FourSevens family received some anodizing from Swiss Bianco.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - GPKNIVES



You're not telling me that beautiful pen is also a flashlight, are you?




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks OG. It's been on my short list for quit some time. Nice piece of FourSevens history.
> 
> I've read it's rather small. If that turns out to be true, perhaps I'll sell it to wimm. I'll bet he has little hands.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yeah send it on, if it's too small for me I'll give it to Newlumen.


----------



## wimmer21

I'm gonna start checking in here from now on. This is one of the best places to find out about things you might want yourself. And by you, I mean me.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> I'm gonna start checking in here from now on. This is one of the best places to find out about things you might want yourself. And by you, I mean me.


Oh no that's cats out of the bag on top secret flashlights


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BigBluefish said:


> A SureFire Stratum. No, seriously. A Stratum.



Yeah, kinda a funny name for a flashlight. Still, that's better than a R50vnP XHP-50. At least it's a name. By the way, what's up with your avatar? Every time I see it ...... well, I'm a little scared. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> You're not telling me that beautiful pen is also a flashlight, are you?



Nope, just a highly sought after, impossible to find, custom anodized, FourSevens titanium pen. 










wimmer21 said:


> Yeah send it on, if it's too small for me I'll give it to Newlumen.



Newlumen gots smaller hand than you do?! No way, wimm! I mean I know his are small, but I think they're bigger than yours. 

 Say, he doesn't read this thread, does he? 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Ok who's got twenty-eight hundred dollars I can borrow. I really want it. :mecry:


----------



## wimmer21

THis thread is bad I will not shop here any more.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nope, just a highly sought after, impossible to find, custom anodized, FourSevens titanium pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newlumen gots smaller hand than you do?! No way, wimm! I mean I know his are small, but I think they're bigger than yours.
> 
> Say, he doesn't read this thread, does he?
> 
> ~ Chance



Well it's gorgeous!

Newlumen has manly hands I just like to tease.


----------



## the0dore3524

A Sinner Tri-EDC, courtesy of an awesome forum member here! Once the glow stickers arrive from Gunga I'll be putting one into the optic. I'm considering purchasing an H17F driver for the light...just hesitant, because I don't know how much work will be involved to install it lol


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> Ok who's got twenty-eight hundred dollars I can borrow. I really want it. :mecry:



Haha there is a reason why I went with an older one haha


----------



## Newlumen

Rc40vn40. 40,000 lumen
tn40svn. Quad xhp 70. 14,000 lumen.
Acebeam T21vn. 900 lumen/ 500k lux.
lumintop sd26vn. 1400 lumen /80k lux.
thrunite tn30vn35. Triple xhp35. 6600 lumen /100k lux. Received.


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Rc40vn40. 40,000 lumen
> tn40svn. Quad xhp 70. 14,000 lumen.
> Acebeam T21vn. 900 lumen/ 500k lux.
> lumintop sd26vn. 1400 lumen /80k lux.
> thrunite tn30vn35. Triple xhp35. 6600 lumen /100k lux. Received.


That's all?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Newlumen said:


> Rc40vn40. 40,000 lumen



40,000 lumen!!! Please be careful! 






You don't want to make that mistake. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 40,000 lumen!!! Please be careful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to make that mistake.
> 
> ~ Chance


That's wimmer I believe ouch!!!


----------



## wimmer21

*Newlumen is the new lumen king of CPF!*

Yeah that's me in that pic above w/Deft-edc-X. The old man pictured @ right is bulbmogul.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Newlumen said:


> Rc40vn40. 40,000 lumen
> tn40svn. Quad xhp 70. 14,000 lumen.
> Acebeam T21vn. 900 lumen/ 500k lux.
> lumintop sd26vn. 1400 lumen /80k lux.
> thrunite tn30vn35. Triple xhp35. 6600 lumen /100k lux. Received.



Well then, I guess I'll just take my first ever FourSevens light--a new old stock Quark Tactical QTL with clip and XP-G2 LED and go sit in the corner.

$23 shipped and it should be here today!

Yippee for me.

Chris


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ChrisGarrett said:


> Well then, I guess I'll just take my first ever FourSevens light--a new old stock Quark Tactical QTL with clip and XP-G2 LED and go sit in the corner.
> 
> $23 shipped and it should be here today!
> 
> Yippee for me.
> 
> Chris



Been there. Done that; a couple of times. Are those the deal of the day or what?! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Are they sold out? I just checked FourSevens clearance and didn't see any. Matter of fact I can't find anything by that description on their site anywhere.

BTW Chance, my Atom AL just arrived!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Been there. Done that; a couple of times. Are those the deal of the day or what?! :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



4sevens4 (Atlanta, GA) is blowing out about about 7 models on Ebay, which is where I got mine from. 

$22, or best offer. I offered $18 and then $19, the latter being accepted and then $3.75 for s/h, which is reasonable to me.

Honestly, I didn't really know the what all the diffs were between the Pro and the Tac and went with the latter. No tail standing, but it's similar to my ShiningBeam I-Mini in size and price.

Chris


----------



## ChrisGarrett

wimmer21 said:


> Are they sold out? I just checked FourSevens clearance and didn't see any. Matter of fact I can't find anything by that description on their site anywhere.
> 
> BTW Chance, my Atom AL just arrived!



'4sevens4' on Ebay.

Just do a search.

Chris


----------



## Nitelite78

A Klarus Mi7 & pocket clip...out of curiosity as it's my first order from Gearbest...is it normal that I placed the order on January 25th and haven't received notice that it has shipped yet?


----------



## Enderman

Nitelite78 said:


> A Klarus Mi7 & pocket clip...out of curiosity as it's my first order from Gearbest...is it normal that I placed the order on January 25th and haven't received notice that it has shipped yet?


Chinese new years holidays go on for several weeks. Some places start processing orders again on the 5th, some places the 15th, etc
Depends on the site.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Nitelite78,:welcome: I don't know but welcome to the forum. 

~ Chance



Nitelite78 said:


> A Klarus Mi7 & pocket clip...out of curiosity as it's my first order from Gearbest...is it normal that I placed the order on January 25th and haven't received notice that it has shipped yet?


----------



## Nitelite78

Enderman said:


> Chinese new years holidays go on for several weeks. Some places start processing orders again on the 5th, some places the 15th, etc
> Depends on the site.



Thanks. Guess I'll just keep anxiously waiting!


----------



## Nitelite78

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Nitelite78,:welcome: I don't know but welcome to the forum.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## BigBluefish

Been away for what, about a year? Did someone say....40,000 lumens???? 
This thing must be on wheels, and require a license plate (OK, 'tag', depending on your State) right?


----------



## BigBluefish

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ... By the way, what's up with your avatar? Every time I see it ...... well, I'm a little scared.
> 
> ~ Chance



Q

Why? He looks just like me. When I'm in a good mood.


----------



## ven

Little bullet of Callums






Couple of p60's of his to, xpl HI 4500k and a nichia 219 5700k hi cri






His seraph



Gave him the choice of SMO or OP and imo the right choice with OP, nice smoothed out beam, both nice ct's . The 5700k is pure white and colours look accurate, no off tints of any kind. The 4500k HI is just a tad cooler than the 4000k(expected) to the eye...............very nice!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BigBluefish said:


> Q
> 
> Why? He looks just like me. When I'm in a good mood.



Damn! I'd hate to see you when you were in a bad mood.  

Seriously, I think Agent Smith would be afraid of that guy. Remind me of who he is. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey ven, love Callum's bullet. Very cool.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

Cheers CG, simple twist and single mode of around 40lm or so. Very impressed with kaidomain p60's for $8 or so, not like the cheaper thin ones(solarforce etc).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No flashlights ...... but these will be arriving next week. Big fan of the movie.  Of course I'll be taking them out of the packages and playing with them. But I won't be giving Big Man's wife a foot rub. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Love it CG, man after my own heart You have great taste sir!


----------



## staticx57

Congrats on the 5700k Nichia, ven. Awesome little emitters they are 

KD also a presoldered triple 5700k Nichia star which should be a drop in replacement for any triple you have. I highly recommend it! It is really as close to sunlight as any LED can get


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No flashlights ...... but these will be arriving next week. Big fan of the movie.  Of course I'll be taking them out of the packages and playing with them. But I won't be giving Big Man's wife a foot rub.
> 
> ~ Chance



Haha The Gimp... that's awesome. This makes me wish I had the Dino Velvet - Machine 8mm action figures. 

















I do have a Wanderlei Silva HAO figure. Also Fedor and Sakuraba. lol


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Congrats on the 5700k Nichia, ven. Awesome little emitters they are
> 
> KD also a presoldered triple 5700k Nichia star which should be a drop in replacement for any triple you have. I highly recommend it! It is really as close to sunlight as any LED can get





Cheers for that, will look into it, ordered another 5700k for me, single mode 400lm ish is good enough for me


----------



## Cobraman502

I have a Zebralight sc52w l2 coming in the mail. I chose it over the olight aa because I love the Zebralight UI, button and quality. Should be here Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## bykfixer

My default ringtone is "Are you on a celular phone, I don't know you, hanging up the phone now, prank caller prank caller!!!" and the one for my wife who inherited a deafness gene is "What aint no country I ever heard of, they speak English in What?" lol.

Between the 2nd half of 015 and all of 016 I managed to acquire enough flashlights to outfit a small city and enough light bulbs n batteries to last 5 lifetimes. So this year so far I'm being pretty picky. 

Oh there'll be some more vintage stuff along the way. Likely rare-ish military based items from the 2 big wars and perhaps some blanks filled in with Korean War related items. I'm sure Streamlight will put out niche lights I must have as well. And of course as PK puts out new stuff those will be added too. 
This year it seems I find my interests returning to my Honda hot rod, DSLR cameras and a vintage sunglasses collection. So the only items enroute are more bulb modules for Pentagon lights while there are still some available.
I deleted every link to eBay and Amazon, but find I'm spending more time in the WTS section here at CPF. Yet what used to result in impulsive trigger pulls there are now being replaced with waiting a day or two. That usually results in somebody else scooping up the item(s). 

My goal I suppose is to keep it under 5 grand this year. lol. Trouble is it's only February and I'm approaching a grand already. (Pentagons popped up in mass in January)
The hardcore collectors here know what I mean... it doesn't take long for a junky to spend a thousand bucks on flashlights (and accessories).

So right now and for the forsee-able future I don't have anything in the mail except another dozen really hard to find Pentagon X3 modules.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> My default ringtone is "Are you on a celular phone, I don't know you, hanging up the phone now, prank caller prank caller!!!" and the one for my wife who inherited a deafness gene is "What aint no country I ever heard of, they speak English in What?" lol.



Probably the most quoted movie ever. People I know either love Tarantino's movies or they hate them. No in-between.

I'm pulling way back on purchasing flashlights. Most of 2016 was spent, flashlight wise, on pursuing vintage 4Sevens. The last six months, their titanium offerings were the prize. I've enjoyed the quest and the privilege to conduct business with some of CPFs' nicest people. :wave: 

Wimm, What time is the meeting?

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Me: Hi, I'm Johnnie and I'm a flashaholic.
Crowd: Hi Johnnie.


----------



## tex.proud

Have another non-flashlight related item coming in the mail. Need a longer lower shaft for the antenna on my truck. Been spending time and resources on knives, my CB, gear, etc...and IG content. I keep coming by here to check what's going on though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tex.proud said:


> Have another non-flashlight related item coming in the mail. Need a longer lower shaft for the antenna on my truck. Been spending time and resources on* knives*, my *CB*, *gear*, *etc*...and *IG content*. I keep coming by here to check what's going on though.



There's no text concerning flashlights in the title of this thread. Seems it'd make it more interesting to see more that just flashlights. 

Damn! I just wrote _just flashlights _in the same sentence. There goes my Flashaholic card. 

~ Chance


----------



## Subterrestrial

We got a truckin' *CONVOY* 'cross the USA....

L6 (NS-3A)
X3 (T4-7A)
C8 (U4-7A)
S2+ (T4-7A)

and....

Utorch UT02 (3D)

plus....

more grease and plenty of Orbtronic batteries to feed these and others


----------



## Deeohgie

bykfixer said:


> My default ringtone is "Are you on a celular phone, I don't know you, hanging up the phone now, prank caller prank caller!!!" and the one for my wife who inherited a deafness gene is "What aint no country I ever heard of, they speak English in What?" lol.
> 
> Between the 2nd half of 015 and all of 016 I managed to acquire enough flashlights to outfit a small city and enough light bulbs n batteries to last 5 lifetimes. So this year so far I'm being pretty picky.
> 
> Oh there'll be some more vintage stuff along the way. Likely rare-ish military based items from the 2 big wars and perhaps some blanks filled in with Korean War related items. I'm sure Streamlight will put out niche lights I must have as well. And of course as PK puts out new stuff those will be added too.
> This year it seems I find my interests returning to my Honda hot rod, DSLR cameras and a vintage sunglasses collection. So the only items enroute are more bulb modules for Pentagon lights while there are still some available.
> I deleted every link to eBay and Amazon, but find I'm spending more time in the WTS section here at CPF. Yet what used to result in impulsive trigger pulls there are now being replaced with waiting a day or two. That usually results in somebody else scooping up the item(s).
> 
> My goal I suppose is to keep it under 5 grand this year. lol. Trouble is it's only February and I'm approaching a grand already. (Pentagons popped up in mass in January)
> The hardcore collectors here know what I mean... *it doesn't take long for a junky to spend a thousand bucks on flashlights (and accessories)*.
> 
> So right now and for the forsee-able future I don't have anything in the mail except another dozen really hard to find Pentagon X3 modules.


I think I'm headed for junky territory then lol. Because I have only known about flashlights like they have now days for barely 3 weeks and between the 3 lights, batteries, and charger, I'm at $517... I'm waiting for my Eagletac MX30L4-C XP-L HI V2 Neutral White to come in the mail now :laughing:

I'm hoping that the 3 I have will hold me over for a while, but if the rest of the year is like my first 3 weeks, then I'm in trouble.


----------



## RGRAY

PhotonFanatic Killer ti DLC


----------



## staticx57

Very nice, RGRAY!


----------



## bykfixer

Deeohgie said:


> I think I'm headed for junky territory then lol. Because I have only known about flashlights like they have now days for barely 3 weeks and between the 3 lights, batteries, and charger, I'm at $517... I'm waiting for my Eagletac MX30L4-C XP-L HI V2 Neutral White to come in the mail now :laughing:
> 
> I'm hoping that the 3 I have will hold me over for a while, but if the rest of the year is like my first 3 weeks, then I'm in trouble.



Admitting the problem is a good first step. 

But buying good stuff now ends up saving money later.
I started out with the notion of $35 was plenty for a good light. But something was missing so I bumped it up to $50... then $100... and ended buying several lights that are fine, but just didn't have that little something that was missing. About a year into it I found my perfect light but by then it was too late. Binges were the norm. March Magness, Maniac May, Throwback Thursdays... I even named the binges... 

Anyway, it's a fun hobby that'll end up useful to you and yours in time. There are worse addictions that's for sure.


----------



## RGRAY

staticx57 said:


> Very nice, RGRAY!



Thanks, I have the Double Groove DLC Too.
Now I'm looking for the Petite Killer DLC.


----------



## Deeohgie

There definitely are worse addictions! 

Luckily mine is just my trans am that I just turbo'd... but I can use my new lights to help me see better when I work on it.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Ozythemandias said:


> HDS Executive 250, a Novatac 120P, Jetbeam RR01, Zebralight H602W and H502W (might actually be an H52w)
> 
> I've ordered many many lights but I've
> 
> I never ran so quickly to check the mailbox as I have the past few days.
> 
> Edit: Forgot about that Brass Massdrop Tool.



The Novatac 120P got lost in transit so I ordered another 120P, this time the grey EDC version. Due to stubbornness the RRT01 is broken :mecry:but I lucked upon another one at a great price. 

To add to those, en route now is an HDS Rotary, Brass Ultratac K10, two of those 47 Quarks, and a pocket clip for my Executive!


----------



## RGRAY

Veleno Silet ti maze with a damascus blade(will have 6 ice blue trits ).


----------



## Tejasandre

Boss combo


----------



## SofubiShogun

I have a Niteye Mini-1 coming in copper. I admittedly bought it from the looks alone without any research, hopefully I like it but it was cheap enough that I can gift it if not.


----------



## RGRAY

Tejasandre said:


> Boss combo



Thanks


----------



## roadkill1109

Got a old Sunwayman C25C Thrones and a G25C on clearance sale over at Marshall's!  http://goinggear.com/clearance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> Veleno Silet ti maze with a damascus blade it will have 6 ice blue trits .



Beautiful and unique. Rick, does it come with extra blades? 

~ CG


----------



## staticx57

Nucleus! This light deserves some proper photography coming soon enough


----------



## RGRAY

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Beautiful and unique. Rick, does it come with extra blades?
> 
> ~ CG


Thanks Chance.
It came with a regular blade and I put a dark damascus blade in it.
This will go with my plain satin Silent with a polished damascus blade and grreen trits.


----------



## RGRAY

double post.


----------



## vadimax

wimmer21 said:


> Ok who's got twenty-eight hundred dollars I can borrow. I really want it. :mecry:




*"*You shall not make for yourself an idol, or any likeness of what is in heaven above or on the earth beneath or in the water under the earth. You shall not worship them or serve them..."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> *"*You shall not make for yourself an idol, or any likeness of what is in heaven above or on the earth beneath or in the water under the earth. You shall not worship them or serve them..."



That's a great reminder. 

My lights serve me. I only dust them once every six months.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> Thanks Chance.
> It came with a regular blade and I put a dark damascus blade in it.
> This will go with my plain satin Silent with a polished damascus blade and grreen trits.



Who knew Damascus blades could be purchased!? Great upgrade. :thumbsup: Between this and your tops you have some wonderful pieces. I'm sure they give you pleasure every day. Art enriches the soul. 

~ CG


----------



## egginator1

This is coming Thursday!! I tried to attach the pic from my ipad...but had to get on the computer...a Jet 22 Brassbird!


----------



## YummyBacon!

Whatever it is, I'm sure it's neat:nana:





egginator1 said:


> This is coming Thursday!!


----------



## egginator1

YummyBacon! said:


> Whatever it is, I'm sure it's neat:nana:



Haha, no doubt... I finally attached a pic!


----------



## staticx57

Old emitters, cause they were on sale.


----------



## TKC

*I have a Lumintop tool Ti. in the mail.*


----------



## bykfixer

Another dozen B-X3 modules for the X3.
That's it for a while or until lightknots LED's for the X3 are ready. 
Nothing even on my radar until Streamlights new KeyMate is out.

Edit: Welp, that didn't last long...
2 nip Pentagon L2's (100 lumen versions) popped up for cheap so they'll be in the Bykfixer hoarde soon.


----------



## roadkill1109

1. Sunwayman C25C Thrones
2. Sunwayman G25C

Courtesy of Marshall's clearance sale over at GoingGear.Com!


----------



## ven

An old'en


----------



## cclin

*DQG Tiny 26650 III 7* XP-G2 **NW, *Smallest 26650 flashlight!!
Good build quality/finish & Impressive boost driver
Compare to R50vn:
*1/3 of price
*1/2 in size
*same 2,500 lumens output


----------



## Need a Light?

S41s coming slow style from China (with 18650 tube), Sanyo 16650 (for my g2), a pair of 30Q's, a few xtar mc1 plus', and a 10440 in case I ever replace the blf348 I lost.


----------



## tech25

Zebralight H600fc to upgrade from my H51fw.


----------



## cyclonecj

Just got a Fenix E99ti for my wife and now have a 3 week wait for a Manker Quinlan T01.
Must be in a downsizing kick!


----------



## Subterrestrial

The stuff I ordered last weekend hasn't even arrived yet, but here I am at it again. What exactly is wrong with me? 

Astrolux E01 (5A)
Astrolux E02 (5A)
BLF 348
BTU PK26
Crelant V4A
Lumintop IYP365 (Nichia)
Utorch UT01


----------



## vadimax

KCX - 045 LCD USB Voltage Current Detector Battery Capacity Tester:







Veepeak Upgraded WiFi OBD2 Scanner OBD II Adapter Automotive Diagnostic Trouble Code Reader:


----------



## MAD777

cclin said:


> *DQG Tiny 26650 III 7* XP-G2 **NW, *Smallest 26650 flashlight!!
> Good build quality/finish & Impressive boost driver
> Compare to R50vn:
> *1/3 of price
> *1/2 in size
> *same 2,500 lumens output



Wow! I'm loving the look of that DQG 26650! Size, shape, color, performance, everything!


----------



## Tribull

Malkoff E2T/Scout M600 Head and 2xcr123 body, and their 3-6 D cell Maglite drop in.


----------



## roadkill1109

Convoy L6 (Boo!) No seriously, just want to try budget lights out! Ha ha


----------



## salty141

Sinner Ti TriEDC! In the mail!


----------



## the0dore3524

HDS Rotary 200 - finally getting one!


----------



## Strintguy

the0dore3524 said:


> HDS Rotary 200 - finally getting one!



Nice, great tint, great control over the different levels; you'll love it. Did you get the 123 size body?


----------



## ven

+1 congrats on possibly 1 of the best EDC lights on the planet...................imo anyway


----------



## Nichia!

I have 24.5 lb of flashlights and batteries.. etc incoming...


----------



## Offgridled

Nichia! said:


> I have 24.5 lb of flashlights and batteries.. etc incoming...


Now your set


----------



## MAD777

Nichia! said:


> I have 24.5 lb of flashlights and batteries.. etc incoming...


I'm jealous! Where can I buy batteries by the pound? LOL


----------



## Nichia!

Am not sure about the batteries weight but it should be 16~20 li-ion batts and some Eneloops and about 60 to 80 flashlights and I think most of them are Nichia 219b


----------



## etc

Extended 10,000 mAh Li-Ion battery for my cell phone made by ZeroLemon.

4-cell 18650 and NiMH charger.

Does that count?


----------



## RGRAY

*Nothing *


----------



## Offgridled

RGRAY said:


> *Nothing *


You better fix that


----------



## gurdygurds

I've got a stainless steel lug bodied Eiger sans QTC, and a few other goodies from PEAK. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGRAY

Offgridled said:


> You better fix that



I just bought some triits. 

*T1 1.5x6mm Vials*
*Colors:* *T1I Ice Blue* *8
*
*T1 1.5x6mm Vials
Colors: T1G Green 4
*


----------



## Offgridled

RGRAY said:


> I just bought some triits.
> 
> *T1 1.5x6mm Vials*
> *Colors:* *T1I Ice Blue* *8
> *
> *T1 1.5x6mm Vials
> Colors: T1G Green 4
> *


You got to love those trits. Now something is in the mail. [emoji106]


----------



## Monocrom

Well, decided to upgrade my entire EDC main group of lights. Started with the SureFire E2D LED Defender Ultra from a Brick & Mortar shop as a Birthday gift to myself. And now...

Nitecore TIP and Lumintop IPY 365.

New keychain light and new penlight respectively. Can't wait!

All 3 carried at once.


----------



## wimmer21

I wish I could remember what was coming in. If I could I'd shout it from the mountain top!


----------



## Newlumen

I have no idea. Lol.. all i know is get my fully charged battery ready.. v54 people know what i am talking about.


----------



## wimmer21

cclin said:


> *DQG Tiny 26650 III 7* XP-G2 **NW, *Smallest 26650 flashlight!!
> Good build quality/finish & Impressive boost driver
> Compare to R50vn:
> *1/3 of price
> *1/2 in size
> *same 2,500 lumens output



Two of my favorite lights right here, cclin... *THIS* DQG is no baloney. I good friend and highly respected flashaholic quickly dismissed the idea that this could be a light people should buy, due to an apparent reputation that's somewhat less than sparkling in regards to overall quality.... but I promise you *THIS* DQG is a must have. I liked the 4500K so much I bought the 6500K just to see the difference. I think I paid $59. The finish is a tad rough and the lanyard hole needs to be gone, but otherwise I love it.

The Tiny 26650 3rd 7x xpg2 of course has a different beam pattern as compared to the R50, but there are some similarities. Just buy them both... and hurry!


----------



## wimmer21

Oh yeah... just got a Tain Azco in the mail. No big deal. :laughing:


----------



## Mp0w3r

My first post, ordered a Zebralight H603W, it's priority mail and it says Saturday delivery, but usps website says "acceptance" since yesterday, I have a feeling it's gonna be delayed.


----------



## richbuff

Mp0w3r said:


> My first post, ordered a Zebralight H603W, it's priority mail and it says Saturday delivery, but usps website says "acceptance" since yesterday, I have a feeling it's gonna be delayed.


:welcome:You will be happy when you get it. Zebralight is quality stuff. 

XHP35 is the amazing emitter, it projects power forward more than any other emitter.


----------



## Enderman

richbuff said:


> :welcome:You will be happy when you get it. Zebralight is quality stuff.
> 
> XHP35 is the amazing emitter, it projects power forward more than any other emitter.


If you mean intensity, there are plenty of emitters more intense than the XHP35, but they produce fewer lumens.


----------



## Mp0w3r

It arrived yesterday






Is it possible to use H1 H2 H3 as low, med, and high?


----------



## Swedpat

Next week I am waiting for the arrival of Malkoff Wildcat V6, Super Hound Dog and Maglite 2D dropin. Hopefully I will also get my two Astrolux S3, they should arrive any day. I ordered them from Banggood Jan 4, long shipping time...

In the meantime I ordered an Astrolux S41S with an 18650 extension tube today. That will be my last flashlight purchase for this season. Yeah; I have made such a decision before. Last time I said it was last week...


----------



## Antykain

Ordered a Klarus XT15GT from GoingGear.com this past Wednesday, and can't wait to check it out! Heard some pretty good things about it while checking out reviews online and here at the CPF forums. :twothumbs


----------



## Ag76

I just ordered a Nitecore P30 on sale, an Xtar VC4, and some 18650 batteries. Got the P30 while I try to decide which ZL H600 to buy. You people are a bad influence!

Edit: Just ordered a ZL H600w MkIII, and an Armytek Wizard V3.


----------



## Offgridled

Can't make up my mind....


----------



## RGRAY

I really wanted an AAA in copper but just ordered this.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> I really wanted an AAA in copper but just ordered this.



RGRAY, 

Did you order the copper Bolt Action CR2? Beautiful light! :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I bought the vinh modified MMU-X3R from Wimmer, and then decided I needed to complete the package he photographed. The copper M M is in the mail. Purchased from the fine folks at FourSevens since wimm didn't include it with the MMU.

~ Chance 





Photo Credit -
wimmer21


----------



## wimmer21

Olight R50vnP XHP-50 Shaved Dome
ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500
DQG Spy titanium w/trit


EDIT: McGizmo Sapphire GS also in the mail

EDIT #2: McGizmo SunDrop XR-U


----------



## wimmer21

Congratulations, Chance!!! They will look amazing when you get them together. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I bought the vinh modified MMX-R3 from Wimmer, and then decided I needed to complete the package he photographed in this picture. The copper M M is in the mail. Purchased from the fine folks at FourSevens since wimm didn't include it with the MMU.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit -
> wimmer21


----------



## wimmer21

RGRAY said:


> I really wanted an AAA in copper but just ordered this.



RGRAY I just looked over your collection.... incredible!


----------



## berryns

I have a 18650 bored 6P coming in the mail and a Malkoff M61LL waiting to pair it with. It's going to be my first 18650 powered torch and i'm excited to have recharging capability with a surefire.


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> Olight R50vnP XHP-50 Shaved Dome
> ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500
> DQG Spy titanium w/trit


Looks nice but I see it is missing a Spy 007


----------



## wimmer21

staticx57 said:


> Looks nice but I see it is missing a Spy 007



Not only that, but I forgot to mention the Sapphire GS too!

I see that there's a Spy 007 for sale, but I actually know very little about that light... all I know is it's extremely expensive.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Olight R50vnP XHP-50 Shaved Dome
> ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500
> DQG Spy titanium w/trit
> 
> 
> EDIT: McGizmo Sapphire GS also in the mail


 

Uh-o. [email protected]@Ks like somebody needs to attend a meeting.  

~ Chance


----------



## duckied

Been avoiding the convoy L6 for a long long time. And because I love my L2 so much, I had to pick it up. Being its so easy to modify, its a light that can definitely keep up with technology.


----------



## wimmer21

wimmer21 said:


> Olight R50vnP XHP-50 Shaved Dome
> ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500
> DQG Spy titanium w/trit
> 
> 
> EDIT: McGizmo Sapphire GS also in the mail
> 
> EDIT #2: McGizmo SunDrop XR-U





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Uh-o. [email protected]@Ks like somebody needs to attend a meeting.
> 
> ~ Chance



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## torchsarecool

My first vn light I've ordered direct from the man himself. TN42vn cool white version  
I've owned a tn32utvn and an sr52vn and loved them both, but this will be a whole different league!! 
CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## wimmer21

Congrats torchsarecool! I hear the TN42vn is a beast of a thrower.


----------



## torchsarecool

Cheers wimmer! I was surprised you don't have one? But I noticed you have a deft-x! That's a grail and a half of throwers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

torchsarecool said:


> Cheers wimmer! I was surprised you don't have one?



WELL!!! He will now! Brother's  He don't need any encouragement. 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Haha Chance knows what's up. :laughing:


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> Not only that, but I forgot to mention the Sapphire GS too!
> 
> I see that there's a Spy 007 for sale, but I actually know very little about that light... all I know is it's extremely expensive.



So I see you picked up a Sundrop. Why not complete the collection with a Spy? Must have titanium light, perhaps the nicest of all customs (aside from the Tri-V of course)


----------



## MAD777

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Uh-o. [email protected]@Ks like somebody needs to attend a meeting. [emoji14]
> 
> ~ Chance


Wimmer is the chairman of the meeting. It's called Flashlight Buyers Anonymous. They read flashlight advertisements. LOL


----------



## wimmer21

staticx57 said:


> So I see you picked up a Sundrop. Why not complete the collection with a Spy? Must have titanium light, perhaps the nicest of all customs (aside from the Tri-V of course)



Wow! I thought the 007 was the big cheese but I just read the Tri-V sign up thread. You guys are killing me. *replaces 007 with Tri-V in most wanted list*


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> Wow! I thought the 007 was the big cheese but I just read the Tri-V sign up thread. You guys are killing me. *replaces 007 with Tri-V in most wanted list*


Think of it this way. There are 3 EDC size flashlights in the tri-v. That makes them only about $1,000 a piece!


----------



## wimmer21

MAD777 said:


> Wimmer is the chairman of the meeting. It's called Flashlight Buyers Anonymous. They read flashlight advertisements. LOL



Wayne attends but never speaks. He's too busy eating soft cookies. Lulz


----------



## YummyBacon!

Wow... gorgeous.


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> RGRAY,
> 
> Did you order the copper Bolt Action CR2? Beautiful light! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## YummyBacon!

Well, I got lucky today. Another Mint LF2XT with extras, A Ku Trit tail & another Darksucks clip... I asked the seller if he 
had anything else and I got a SWEET deal on this new Prometheus Alpha-with the makers choice MC-E 4500K.
Been wanting to try one of these puppies!


----------



## Offgridled

Great score there Mr bacon. Wow!!


----------



## eraursls1984

Wow Art! It seems you've scored a few of those recently. I haven't seen any for sale for quite awhile. Good job.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Thanks guys. Russ, I think I'm up to 4 now, 3 with boxes. Its 2017 & the LF2XT is still unmatched in features. Honestly, I wish
these were still made and only 60.00!!!


----------



## mk2rocco

I have a Dropin made my Vinz on the way! Quad XPL-HI with a red center emitter.


----------



## deye223

one of these little fellers (olight s1 baton) it will fit in my shirt pocket and clip on to my hat as well


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


wimmer21 said:


> Wayne attends but never speaks. He's too busy eating soft cookies. Lulz


 :laughing: 

... too busy eating soft cookies. I don't know why that's so funny to me, but it is. ... walks off laughing...... :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## YummyBacon!

Soft chocolate chip...YUMMY.


----------



## dhunley1

Fenix HL55.


----------



## Offgridled

mk2rocco said:


> I have a Dropin made my Vinz on the way! Quad XPL-HI with a red center emitter.


Sweet .


----------



## Offgridled

YummyBacon! said:


> Soft chocolate chip...YUMMY.


Soft chocolate chip with baconyummy


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> Soft chocolate chip with baconyummy


Bacon chocolate chips! 
My two favorite food groups! 
Life doesn't get any better!!!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Bacon chocolate chips!
> My two favorite food groups!
> Life doesn't get any better!!!


Yes sir!!


----------



## Capolini

A replacement Cigar ring for my M2X[vn] FREE of charge from Olight world! :thumbsup:

I lost the original on the TRAIL!

,,,and an anonymous Battery charger! :naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> Bacon chocolate chips!
> My two favorite food groups!
> Life doesn't get any better!!!


 
Nonsense, Sir. Bacon chocolate chips n beer.  

~ Chance


----------



## YummyBacon!

I think I found my new avatar


----------



## Antykain

YummyBacon! said:


> I think I found my new avatar



Mother of God! It's.. so.. Delicious!


----------



## richbuff

I don't see the beer. But is that a micro sprinkle of substituted phenylethylamine I see? 


Well, anyway... What do you have coming in the mail??

Something from Vinh. "Your item was picked up at 11:06 am on February 21, 2017 in KENT, WA 98032." But I don't know which one.


----------



## badbs101

Flashlight pouch. I've got a small pouch made of paracord I bought off of ebay coming in. It's 3.5" long and should fit my Surefire Titan A pretty well. 

I will be keeping the little Surefire in the motorcycle as an emergency light. The tank bag is pretty big and the Titan A is so small that it will get lost if I don't put it in something bigger. Additionally, it will serve to protect from scrapes and bumps.

Bonus, the pouch is made in USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice badbs


----------



## Offgridled

YummyBacon! said:


> I think I found my new avatar


Wow. There can be nothing better than this!!


----------



## ven

Couple more 16650's as getting low and need for work now i am using an un-bored surefire. Also trying out my battery guy's own cells(norb), his wrap and vtc6 inside!


----------



## BmetFerg11

Lumintop Copper Worm showed up at work today


----------



## badbs101

Offgridled said:


> Very nice badbs



Its kind of hard to find a suitable pouch for the little guys. I hope this is a good fit. I searched a little through the forums but didn't find a definitive answer as to what everyone else was using. I guess you're supposed to just throw it in your pocket but most modern little lights are good enough to be used as a primary torch and as such should have a carry pouch available.


----------



## Offgridled

badbs101 said:


> Its kind of hard to find a suitable pouch for the little guys. I hope this is a good fit. I searched a little through the forums but didn't find a definitive answer as to what everyone else was using. I guess you're supposed to just throw it in your pocket but most modern little lights are good enough to be used as a primary torch and as such should have a carry pouch available.


I also look at the usable amount of paracord . This will always be with you..


----------



## richbuff

Another package from Vinh, that makes two live fish in the water, coming soon. Like the other one, I am not sure which one it is. TN42vn or quad XHP GladiatorVn or? Or?


----------



## thegameisrigged

UT02, TM03, XT12GT. Next week I'll have a K70vn and TM16GTvn coming. My flashlight addiction just started last month. I think I'm off to a good start so far.


----------



## deye223

I have been waiting for a jetbeam-1mk to arrive and well it turned up today and it leaves the led lenser t5 it 

will be replacing for dead but 480lm I think not  not that I was expecting that from a aa cell .

but I will say the build quality is very good and it doesn't have more modes than it needs just hi med and low 

anyway this the 1st purchase since I found this site now I have to save a bit and get the next which will be a

Convoy L6 I can see this getting out of hand real quick 


cheers D


----------



## ven

Little charger for work as i cant find my sp1 anywhere, and need 4.35v support on the 16650's




My battery guy norb sent me a pen/ light to , which Callum quickly claimed


----------



## zoltanh

Olight M1X Striker is coming. 






Picture taken from Internet.


----------



## tex.proud

*NOTHING!
*and I feel like I'm missing out on something, or doing something wrong...Is that weird?


----------



## wimmer21

No that's completely normal.


----------



## bykfixer

The bill.


----------



## TKC

*​I have 2 XTAR 14500's in the mail.*


----------



## gilson65

Fenix f15 anniversary model and a sunwayman ti comet and a maxpedition neatfreak


----------



## PocketLight88

Olight R50VN!


----------



## Patlight

Fenix UC02


----------



## Newlumen

Just three lights. Fenix tk75vn xhp 70 diffuse dome. Acebeam K60VN, and acebeam t21vn.


image hosting no registration



pic upload



capture screen


----------



## Offgridled

Wow!!!


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> Wow!!!




??? By the way, i have a premission to copy and paste from vinh website.. fyi.


----------



## Enderman

Newlumen said:


> ??? By the way, i have a premission to copy and paste from vinh website.. fyi.


He's not criticizing you... he's saying he thinks your flashlights are cool...

wow1​



expressing astonishment or admiration.

a sensational success.



impress and excite (someone) greatly.


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> ??? By the way, i have a premission to copy and paste from vinh website.. fyi.


I was saying wow you have some more very impressive lights coming in . Your collection is amazing.


----------



## Offgridled

Enderman said:


> He's not criticizing you... he's saying he thinks your flashlights are cool...
> 
> wow1​
> 
> 
> 
> expressing astonishment or admiration.
> 
> a sensational success.
> 
> 
> 
> impress and excite (someone) greatly.


Newlumen is a friend but thank you for saying this.


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> I was saying wow you have some more very impressive lights coming in . Your collection is amazing.



Thanks og. You are the nice.


----------



## ven

Awesome stuff NL:rock: is that a 2nd k60vn? but with screw on diffuser? If not and 1st k60vn you should be happy with the beam/spill/hotspot

Still they are like bic lighters compared to your rc40vn40


----------



## wimmer21

ToolVN Ti


----------



## wimmer21

NL has one of the most impressive "big light" collections on plant earth.


----------



## ven

He does, i think you have just sold one to

Have we gone small and titanium steve? more EDC type lights these days


----------



## aginthelaw

wimmer21 said:


> NL has one of the most impressive "big light" collections on plant earth.



You can see his collection even if you're not on earth


----------



## MC408

Ahaaaa! Found you guys! So this is where everyone has been hanging out?! Lol

from ^^^^^
tx25c2vn
k40Lvn

also
inforce WML 
XSvn from super sale


----------



## Newlumen

Thanks.. acebeam, fenix, and eagletac are my main favorite... lately i am into xhp70 diffuse dome.. i think we could ask vinh to make a fenix tk75vn with flood and throw version.. one driver vn for flood. One driver vn for throw.


----------



## tex.proud

Got a few things headed my way for the radio setup in the truck. Upgrading the setup, and saving $$ for a higher end 10meter transceiver. No flashlights 'til that's done.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I just purchased this 4Sevens Quark 123 s2 Limited Edition. -






And this Mini XP-G mule modified by member mcbrat. -





Who has two thumbs and two new FourSevens lights? 

This guy :twothumbs ~ Chance


----------



## deye223

I now have a convoy l6 and cells on the way :twothumbs


----------



## badbs101

Malkoff Hound Dog Super and a M31W drop-in. Tax return showed up today so...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This neutral tint beauty. 




Photo Credit - gunga 

Brother needed some lotion funds. 

~ Chance


----------



## deye223

me being new to this great torch revolution so it probably sounds silly to you but my cells rolled up
today for the L6 and all I can say is WOW their big , mate I can’t wait for the L6 to roll up they should 
be charged buy then haha .





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Keeppower. :thumbsup: Good choice. 

~ CG


----------



## Barrington

I have a Thrunite TN4A HI CW. Not very impressive in these circles - but it fills the last glaring gap in my small collection ie. a thrower. Only a compact little light but that greatly increases the likelihood that I'll have it with me when I need it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wave: Hi Barrington. :welcome: 

Most everybody here agrees, any flashlight you have when one is needed is impressive. Think how many of your friends and family don't carry. 

~ Chance


----------



## deye223

oops I think I need help ............ I bought a Astrolux S3 XPL-HI 1400LM LED Flashlight in *(5300K) I got it for $30au and a 

*Gray Convoy C8 7135 x 8 Integrated Head LED Flahslight in 4300-4500K so that's 3 in the post now :twothumbs


----------



## deye223

Barrington said:


> I have a Thrunite TN4A HI CW. Not very impressive in these circles - but it fills the last glaring gap in my small collection ie. a thrower. Only a compact little light but that greatly increases the likelihood that I'll have it with me when I need it!




:welcome:Barrington this is a very nice and knowledgeable place .


----------



## badbs101

FiveMega 3P body, Sure Fire head and tail switch from ebay to go with my Malkoff M31W.


----------



## Tribull

Another Surefire E2L-A, I foolishly gifted the first one away.


----------



## LGT

Have a ZL SC63w XHP35 coming in. Should have it by Wednesday. I really wanted another Sc62w, which is the light that took over EDC duties from all of my HDS lights, but can't find them anywhere at a reasonable price.


----------



## cclin

mK34vn xpl-hi 4000k, the size is so tiny.......smaller than my hand & brighter than a car headlamp!! very practical for everyday use; all my big head mega thrower spend most time on the shelf collecting dust


----------



## MAD777

Nice collection, cclin!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I blame member spc for having to purchase a copper Mini Mark II. 






He posted this picture of his copper Mini. I was powerless, I tell ya. oo:

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

^^Me likey! 


Rev Captor 
X65vn neutral 
M61HOT MD2


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> ^^Me likey!
> 
> 
> Rev Captor
> X65vn neutral
> M61HOT MD2


Don't for get the Scooby-Doo. AA


----------



## richbuff

P60vn Quad XP-L HD, 2 cell host, complete light with Cryos Cu head.


----------



## MAD777

richbuff said:


> P60vn Quad XP-L HD, 2 cell host, complete light with Cryos Cu head.


Wow Rich, that's gotta be over 4,000 lumem coming out of that little light!


----------



## richbuff

MAD777 said:


> Wow Rich, that's gotta be over 4,000 lumem coming out of that little light!


You betchum, Red Ryder! That's the whole idea. 

I can run the light at fair to middlin' mode and conserve power, and generate less heat; if I want to. 

But, for any given size light (head diameter), I want the option to unleash the power of the cells in a brief blaze of glory, if I want to.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> ^^Me likey!



Thankee. Me too. 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Everytime I say "nothing" in this thread it starts to rain items I'd been looking for to no avail. But after acquiring a bunch of Pentagon stuff everything I see that is remotely interesting ends up being another "nah"...


----------



## Subterrestrial

Lumintop SD4A (XM-L2) :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerBoySE

A dirt cheap (USD 45) video WiFi door bell from Digoo/Banggood.


----------



## vadimax

bykfixer said:


> Everytime I say "nothing" in this thread it starts to rain items I'd been looking for to no avail. But after acquiring a bunch of Pentagon stuff everything I see that is remotely interesting ends up being another "nah"...



If you only knew the meaning of that "nah" in Russian


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A 4Sevens, Numbered, Polished Titanium, Quark 123.  

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Very purttyyyyy Mr chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Very purttyyyyy Mr chance



Thank you, kind Sir. That's why I collect them. Such handsome pieces of art. oo:

~ Mr. Chance


----------



## YummyBacon!

When do the 47's museum tours start?


----------



## Offgridled

YummyBacon! said:


> When do the 47's museum tours start?


The "CG47 tour" has a nice sound to it


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

YummyBacon! said:


> When do the 47's museum tours start?



:laughing: Should probably purchase a FourSevens t-shirt first. That way, I'd look official and when I told people not to touch, they'd comply. 

~ CG 

Here's the latest pictures to hold ya's. Of course, it's sans the three in the mail,... and it [email protected]@Ks like the coper Mini Mark has run-off chasing females again. Boy! That guy. You name a guy Mini and he spends all his time trying to prove he aint. I think the medical term is Parum est scriptor morbus.


----------



## Offgridled

Now that works. And not a spec of dust. riceless: 



image hosting sites

Oh Mrs G. Chance did the yard work!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Now that works. And not a spec of dust. riceless:
> 
> 
> Oh Mrs G. Chance did the yard work!!



 Riceless!? Is that an Asian joke? :nana: That don't go around here, son! Hell! Most all my lights are rice-burners. Same as my motorcycles. 

~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## YummyBacon!

Mmmm, you don't really need that polished Ti P1 now, do you?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

YummyBacon! said:


> Mmmm, you don't really need that polished Ti P1 now, do you?


 
Nope. Top picture, bottom left corner. I think it came from a now closed Canadian dealer. Good people. Treated me right.

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

YummyBacon! said:


> When do the 47's museum tours start?



I hope someone remembers to call Louise. Otherwise Chance will wander off and we'll be left standing there looking at flashlights and none of us will know what to do with our hands.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I like to watch. 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Riceless!? Is that an Asian joke? :nana: That don't go around here, son! Hell! Most all my lights are rice-burners. Same as my motorcycles.
> 
> ~ Chance :laughing:


Now that's :riceless: for sure..


----------



## MAD777

Fantastic collection Chance! 
4/7's were my first nice flashlights years ago. Still got 'em.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I like to watch.
> 
> ~ Chance


Don't tempt wimmer he will get banned again


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, MAD777. It's hard to get good pictures due to how dark that corner is and how deep the shelfs are. Plus my lack of ability and using an older Apple i5. I never meant to become a 7777's collector. It just sorta happened. Finding older models that are no longer in production has made the endeavor more enjoyable and not just a little time consuming. Some have been way below MSRP and some a little above. Adding to the enjoyment have definitely been the people I've interacted with during the pursuit of all things 4 & FourSevens.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Don't tempt wimmer he will get banned again



:shakehead That young man better get a hold of himself. 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

vadimax said:


> If you only knew the meaning of that "nah" in Russian



Eh, pretty much means the same in English... only without the Russian enthusiasm.

Nice light CG! Another great score.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :shakehead That young man better get a hold of himself.
> 
> ~ CG


Don't put it like that please!! Another suspension for wimmer in the near future)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Nice light CG! Another great score.



Thanks, J!  

~ CG


----------



## richbuff

My P60Vn Quad XPL HD 4,300 lumen arrived today.


----------



## Offgridled

richbuff said:


> My P60Vn Quad XPL HD 4,300 lumen arrived today.


This is a mind blowing dropin . You will love it!!
Congrats bro...



pic hosting



image upload


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> My P60Vn Quad XPL HD 4,300 lumen arrived today.



Hey Rich, [email protected]@King at your picture made my brain hurt, so I fixed it. Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I like to watch.
> 
> ~ Chance



Pervert...


----------



## redvalkyrie

Not entirely flashlight related but I'm anxiously awaiting an orange cerakoted 3x18650 body, a Kizer orange Sunburst, and CRKT Razel. The chisel tip on the Razel looks like I could make good use of it and it was plenty cheap. With the Kizer, I'm dipping my toes in the pool of high quality Chinese knives to see if they live up to the hype.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> Pervert...


 
So? oo: 

~ CG


----------



## gunga

Chance. Do you prefer your lights unmodded? For the collector's value?


----------



## bykfixer

While assisting another member score some nice #14 bulbs for his recent amazing acquisition I stumbled onto a cache of Holland made Norelco #112's for 12¢ each, an unopened case of Rayovac #222's and a pair of nip Hipwell made PR2's all for under $20 shipped. 

And was able to find some NIP GE/Mazda #14's for op for less than $10. .


----------



## Tac Gunner

Ordered a Fenix LD12 2017 yesterday and a Fenix 14500. Anxious to see what it's tint is really like and to finally switch up my current edc lights which I have been using for the last 2 years.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

gunga said:


> Chance. Do you prefer your lights unmodded?



No, not particularly. However, all but two are stock.



gunga said:


> For the collector's value?



This has never been a concern. Their value to me is the enjoyment I've received from collecting them and having them on-hand. I like to watch.  

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY




----------



## vadimax

Are you an Australian? You image is upside down


----------



## vadimax

Anker PowerCore+ 26800:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


>



It looks fine to me, vadimax. Perhaps it's you that's up side down. 

~ Chance


----------



## BitGeek

Some old school showed up today! Now to research mods for this Pentagon Light.


----------



## RGRAY

vadimax said:


> Are you an Australian? You image is upside down



:thumbsup:


----------



## Budda

got today my Rofis G01.
Hopefully within this week i'll get my hands on a fenix hp25R.


----------



## bykfixer

G2x Pro #10. Yellow this time.


----------



## Newlumen

T21VN, with Sony vtc6 button top.. it's a thrower light.


photo hosting


----------



## Tac Gunner

And now I also have an Olight H1 Nova on order


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> T21VN, with Sony vtc6 button top.. it's a thrower light.
> 
> 
> photo hosting


Nice one, NL!


----------



## SimonC

I have an HDS Systems Tactical Rotary en route (Nichia, 18650) - this will be my second HDS!


----------



## RGRAY

I just found this Veleno Zirconium locator.


----------



## kj2

Just ordered my second SF G2X pro in yellow. Will become my glovebox light.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Countycomm just sent me a couple of their new Delrin battery lockers for 18650/2-18350 batteries. 2nd photo shows them next to my CR123 & AAA versions.


----------



## tex.proud

You just made me go buy 2 of those 18650 cases! :thanks:


----------



## BitGeek

SimonC said:


> I have an HDS Systems Tactical Rotary en route (Nichia, 18650) - this will be my second HDS!


I would love to get one of those with that same emitter! Nice purchase.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Cool! They seem pretty tough too.


----------



## wimmer21

A 35.


----------



## wimmer21

And this, which is nice. It should have some guts in it too.


----------



## ven

Very nice wimmer


----------



## bykfixer

wimmer21 said:


> And this, which is nice. It should have some guts in it too.



Holy cow!!!
Does that thing come with a cooling fan? lol. 
Looks like Mr Sun has some competition with that one.


----------



## Newlumen

Nice wimmer. I got nothing coming, maybe a few 18650..


----------



## RGRAY

I finally found a Peter Atwood Titanium tritium-Slotted Lanslide Bead.
Now I have to put 3 green trits in it.


 ​ 
#401


----------



## vadimax

wimmer21 said:


> And this, which is nice. It should have some guts in it too.



A button on a mace?! What for?


----------



## YummyBacon!

Thats a meat tenderizer



vadimax said:


> A button on a mace?! What for?


----------



## Tribull

SUREFIRE L2 LUMAMAX LED. Can't believe I found one new and a Surefire rescue G3L.


----------



## amf14

I'm expecting my Zebralight SC52w L2, Olight S10R and Acebeam K70!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid brass MMR-X From FourSevens. 

~ Chance


----------



## Tribull

Very nice Chauncey


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> And this, which is nice. It should have some guts in it too.


Oh wimmer! Oh wimmer! Oh wimmer! 

LOL

Normally, I tend to avoid duplicating a picture in a quoted post, but this one deserves to be duplicated many times over!!!


----------



## Ag76

A Convoy C8.....a couple of weeks ago I told my wife I had two more lights on my list, but the C8 wasn't one of them. Impulse shopping!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tribull said:


> Very nice Chauncey



Thanks, Tribull. It took me a while to decided the brass are collection worthy. I've seen a couple of owner pictures and read the tint is pretty good so I  

~ Chance


----------



## b1969g

A TN30vn50. I have multiple throwers, this will be my first real flooder.


----------



## staticx57

Ag76 said:


> A Convoy C8.....a couple of weeks ago I told my wife I had two more lights on my list, but the C8 wasn't one of them. Impulse shopping!



The C8 is a great choice


----------



## vadimax

This light is not listed on their page any more (Solid brass MMR-X From FourSevens) :/


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> This light is not listed on their page any more (Solid brass MMR-X From FourSevens) :/


 
Not true, one just needs to know where to [email protected]@K. 


~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Solid brass MMR-X From FourSevens.
> 
> ~ Chance



Very nice! :twothumbs



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Not true, one just needs to know where to [email protected]@K.
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



I searched both Foursevens and 4Sevens and couldn't find it. :candle:


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Very nice! :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> I searched both Foursevens and 4Sevens and couldn't find it. :candle:


I'll take it


----------



## Monocrom

WAY too many items. Yeah, old Mono went a bit crazy with the credit cards these past two months. But only just a bit.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Very nice! :twothumbs



I know. Right?




wimmer21 said:


> I searched both Foursevens and 4Sevens and couldn't find it. :candle:



I know. Right? 



Offgridled said:


> I'll take it



That one is mine. It's not for sale. It is brand new, but wasn't purchased from a private party. Don't-ya just love a good mystery? 

~ Chance :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> WAY too many items. Yeah, old Mono went a bit crazy with the credit cards these past two months. But only just a bit.



What did Crazy Old Mono find that tickled his fancy? Pictures when the boxes arrive would be fun.  

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax

http://www.bladehq.com/item--FourSevens-Maelstrom-MMR-X-MF-Brass--34345

https://keep.com/the-brass-flashlight-mmr-x/p/BXiX9Q3gAiz/

https://www.bestmadeco.com/products/brass-flashlight-mmr-x?taxon_id=1007

But I cannot allow it myself because of this:







And, I hope, this:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> But I cannot allow it myself because of this:



It's hard to beat the classic Black 6P. Very good picture and I love the red o-ring. 

...... but why'd you have to go and spoil my fun?  I usually don't answer a question until it's been asked. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's hard to beat the classic Black 6P. Very good picture and I love the red o-ring.
> 
> ...... but why'd you have to go and spoil my fun?  I usually don't answer a question until it's been asked. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



Oops... sorry


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> Oops... sorry



 All's forgiven ..... when you've provide information on those beautiful drop-ins. oo:

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All's forgiven ..... when you've provide information on those beautiful drop-ins. oo:
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes, Vinz said he is going to open a sell thread. But timing is unknown to me. If I succeed it will be a Vinh-Vinz combination


----------



## wimmer21

vadimax said:


> This light is not listed on their page any more (Solid brass MMR-X From FourSevens) :/



There is a secret tab that is visible only to Chance and MAD7777. 


~


----------



## Nichia!

vadimax said:


> http://www.bladehq.com/item--FourSevens-Maelstrom-MMR-X-MF-Brass--34345
> 
> https://keep.com/the-brass-flashlight-mmr-x/p/BXiX9Q3gAiz/
> 
> https://www.bestmadeco.com/products/brass-flashlight-mmr-x?taxon_id=1007
> 
> But I cannot allow it myself because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I hope, this:


 
Who makes these dropins?


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I know. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> That one is mine. It's not for sale. It is brand new, but wasn't purchased from a private party. Don't-ya just love a good mystery?
> 
> ~ Chance [emoji317]


Now I have to drive home 1 1/2 hours in traffic and think about this. I may have to pull over and stop just to get back on CPF so I don't go crazy!!


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What did Crazy Old Mono find that tickled his fancy? Pictures when the boxes arrive would be fun.
> 
> ~ Chance




Whole bunch of good gear for surviving the Apocalypse. Can't make promises on pics. though as both Photobucket and Imageshack seem to be plagued by horrific viruses. Maybe if the owners of those sites decide to fix their....


----------



## YummyBacon!

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Solid brass MMR-X From FourSevens.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Thats a beauty.


----------



## Enderman

Monocrom said:


> Whole bunch of good gear for surviving the Apocalypse. Can't make promises on pics. though as both Photobucket and Imageshack seem to be plagued by horrific viruses. Maybe if the owners of those sites decide to fix their....


Use Imgur


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> There is a secret tab that is visible only to Chance and MAD7777.
> 
> 
> ~



Membership has its privileges.  < Check out my cool FourSevens sunglasses. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

On the topic of Coming In The Mail, checkout this packing job from a seller on eBay. 

~ Chance 

Double walled cardboard, bubble-wrap, bubble-tube and styrofoam. :twothumbs


----------



## richbuff

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> On the topic of Coming In The Mail, checkout this packing job from a seller on eBay.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Double walled cardboard, bubble-wrap, bubble-tube and styrofoam. :twothumbs


I wish my brain was that well protected. I have too much of that stuff, but on the inside, not on the outside.


----------



## MAD777

D. Q. G. 3 Tiny 26650 arrived today, because it was too cute to pass up.


----------



## Offgridled

Now that is cute. How is the output and beam?


----------



## wimmer21

MAD777 said:


> D. Q. G. 3 Tiny 26650 arrived today, because it was too cute to pass up.



Cool! I need to get me one of those. ;-)


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> Now that is cute. How is the output and beam?


I got the neutral tint and it is. It has a huge hot spot. The shape of the beam is similar to other optic flashlights. Floody flashlight, doesn't overheat. Plenty bright for what it is, probably 1000-1500 lumen on a 3.8V spent battery. Should run a long time on the 26650. Bottom line is, l like it! Good light to take on a walk around the neighborhood. 

I got mine in 9 days from freeme's group buy.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Membership has its privileges.  < Check out my cool FourSevens sunglasses.
> 
> ~ Chance



I am a member. I checked to make sure I was signed in, then I searched again... *it's not there*... you're messing with my head. Fyi you shouldn't mistreat mentally challenged people.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> I am a member. I checked to make sure I was signed in, then I searched again... *it's not there*... you're messing with my head. Fyi you shouldn't mistreat mentally challenged people.


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> I got the neutral tint and it is. It has a huge hot spot. The shape of the beam is similar to other optic flashlights. Floody flashlight, doesn't overheat. Plenty bright for what it is, probably 1000-1500 lumen on a 3.8V spent battery. Should run a long time on the 26650. Bottom line is, l like it! Good light to take on a walk around the neighborhood.
> 
> I got mine in 9 days from freeme's group buy.


I'm looking into it. Thanks mad..


----------



## Rossymeister

Got an Overready Boss 70 on the way.

Just happen to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## wimmer21

~Deicide~ said:


> Got an Overready Boss 70 on the way.
> 
> Just happen to be at the right place at the right time.



I'll bet you end up liking it. 


*EDIT: Hey ur in KY! I'm in Hawesville... about 90 miles west of Louisville. Where you at?*


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> I'm looking into it. Thanks mad..



O'Rly? I've only been begging everyone to buy one for about two months now. MAD gets one then suddenly you gotta have one. pfft


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> O'Rly? I've only been begging everyone to buy one for about two months now. MAD gets one then suddenly you gotta have one. pfft


I never read anything you wrote about that because if I had I would have bought one sooner. Do you have one?


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> Do you have one?



Who Me?



I have two!


----------



## Offgridled

Now I remember. OK deal is sealed..


----------



## Monocrom

Enderman said:


> Use Imgur




I'll give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> On the topic of Coming In The Mail, checkout this packing job from a seller on eBay.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Double walled cardboard, bubble-wrap, bubble-tube and styrofoam. :twothumbs




Now that's an excellent packing job.


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> Now that's an excellent packing job.


That is very well packed!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha: Wimmer put 20 trites on his.  Well he busted you there. But that's so funny you get a pass from me. Damn-near spit booze on my Mac. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Collect4Fun

Wow, this can get addicting! But I'm having fun!!
- Olight i3S 
- Olight i3E
- UltraTac K18
- Acebeam EC35


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :hahaha:* Wimmer put 20 trites on his*.  Well he busted you there. But that's so funny you get a pass from me. Damn-near spit booze on my Mac. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



Twenty-one


----------



## bykfixer

Collect4Fun said:


> Wow, this can get addicting! But I'm having fun!!
> - Olight i3S
> - Olight i3E
> - UltraTac K18
> - Acebeam EC35



Indeed! Then one day you look back and say "oh my stars, what have I done?" 

Then you smile and go back to lurking the web for another.

Welcome to the site.



No flashlights here now that the yellow G2x Pro has arrived... can't say it was packed all special like Mono's was, but hey it's a SureFire... it don't need to be. 

But I do have some genuine American Opticals from about 1972 coming from Greece. 



All the crazys on the Bay wanted like $300+ for those made back then. I found a pair with model number stamped on the bridge in a font from days gone by. A little extra wait time was worth it to me.


----------



## deye223

well 1 of the 2 convoy L6 and a C8 the Astrolux S3 the 3 no name 18650 have rolled up and I'm impressed .


now I am waiting for the other convoy L6 , on the road M3 and a Nitecore HC60 to arrive so yep it's costing 

me haha I have not long joined here and now have 9 more torch's some cells and 2 more chargers :thumbsup:


----------



## Subterrestrial

DQG Tiny 26650 III (NW)
2*Liitokala 26650 IMR (one of them is for my BTU PK26)
Efest 14500 IMR (for my Utorch UT01)

Is it just me or are lights getting more finicky about batteries? I appreciate smaller form factors, but when I have to go hunting around, trying to find a shorter version of a battery I already have several of....


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Two used Pelican 1060 cases for some of this crap. One has full foam, one only partial, but I can get a sheet of Pic n Pluck off of Ebay.

I'll see what I can fit into each and make things nice and purdy.

Chris


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey Chance, what's in the big box? 
MMR-X shown for size.






Well, I was expecting a flashlight. But this box is kinda big for a 5.5 inch flashlight. :thinking:





Let's open er up for a [email protected]@K-see. Hm, that's kinda cool. 





What-a-ya-know! It is a flashlight. :twothumbs





Man! This stuff is messy. It gets everywhere. 



It's like sand from a trip to the beach. 

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner walked by and said, "That's a pretty flashy. I'm not cleaning that up." :laughing:





~ Chance


----------



## ven

Love it CG, very special light.........must be some weight in that baby

Sportac triple 219c 4000k and another z2


----------



## markr6

Nitecore P30. Should be a nice inexpensive thrower ($45 with coupon). Will be here Friday.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great camouflage on the Z2, ven. It [email protected]@Ks just like the carpet. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Limited edition CG, wipes the floor with other surefires!

Looks like the z2 up top de-carpeted


----------



## richbuff

In the mail, from Vinh54, Manker MK34 7,650 lumens. And

another Acebeam X65. 

The Manker is the result of my search for the most power in its size/weight class, and the X65 because only one Light Of The Year 2016 and 2017 is not sufficient. In a few days, I will have two, one for each hand, and/or gang together.


----------



## Newlumen

richbuff said:


> In the mail, from Vinh54, Manker MK34 7,650 lumens. And
> 
> another Acebeam X65.
> 
> The Manker is the result of my search for the most power in its size/weight class, and the X65 because only one Light Of The Year 2016 and 2017 is not sufficient. In a few days, I will have two, one for each hand, and/or gang together.



congratulations rich.


----------



## AVService

My replacement SC52 which of course once ordered made the lost one reappear somehow!?


----------



## markr6

AVService said:


> My replacement SC52 which of course once ordered made the lost one reappear somehow!?



Yeah, right :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AVService said:


> My replacement SC52 which of course once ordered made the lost one reappear somehow!?



That happened to me right after Christmas. I was tracking the delivery of a replacement light via text messaging. so when my phone dinged indicating that the light had just been delivered I looked toward my mailbox. However, the mail truck was nowhere to be seen. I jumped into my van and drove around the neighborhood until I found it. I walked up to the window, telling her my name and address and informing her I just received a text that the light had been delivered. I also told her the light was a replacement for one that had gone missing about a weak before. She looked at me and said, "Oh no! I left both of them at the wrong address. She and I went back to the address where she left them. It was a big, locked, mailbox. She opened it and sure enough, both lights were inside. 
True story. 

She was very apologetic and offered to take care of sending one of the lights back to FourSevens. In a former life, I delivered flowers from florists to pretty much everywhere, so I knew how exhausting Christmas month was and told her not to worry. When I returned home The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner put together a bunch of Christmas Goodies and then I placed them and a note for the carrier in our mailbox. :santa: 
True story

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Replacement for my work keys, aaa fed, 219b in the business end, titanium body to fight back against keys!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Replacement for my work keys, aaa fed, 219b in the business end, titanium body to fight back against keys!



Very nice, ven. I like the brass ring. It sets it off rather proper. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thanks CG, its quite a nice little light and fed with a loop. Left it for 30m to charge to tail cap , starts in medium which suits my needs better than a start in low(i like to have a usable amount of light, not 1lm stuff).

Looking forward to the cu tool next.

Got my 120e novatac in bound from a great guy in the UK, he is very talented and done some crazy detailed work on it. Ano strip, filed down a notigon to fit in the end of the 120e. 4000k nichia flavour, blued the clip and looks amazing.................all from a £13 ebay win! Now 310lm on the turbo, from around 110lm measured.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Thanks CG, its quite a nice little light and fed with a loop. Left it for 30m to charge to tail cap , starts in medium which suits my needs better than a start in low(i like to have a usable amount of light, not 1lm stuff).
> 
> Looking forward to the cu tool next.
> 
> Got my 120e novatac in bound from a great guy in the UK, he is very talented and done some crazy detailed work on it. Ano strip, filed down a notigon to fit in the end of the 120e. 4000k nichia flavour, blued the clip and looks amazing.................all from a £13 ebay win! Now 310lm on the turbo, from around 110lm measured.



Medium start is nice. 

This will be on its way to me tomorrow. :naughty: 





Photo Credit - spc 

I'm done for a spell. No, really, I am. 

~ Chance b


----------



## ven

All i will say to that comment CG is...............if you are then so am I..............:nana: no Chance!

Nice looking little light is that, still need me one of those 47's. Shipping is usually the killer for me.


----------



## staticx57

:naughty:


----------



## ven

:naughty: i wonder what it will sit in staticx.....................


----------



## LiftdT4R

Some NOS Mags from a store that closed in the 80s! I'm not even sure what everything is and how much of each yet.


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool Lift'd. Good score!!


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> Very cool Lift'd. Good score!!



Thanks, I'll post up some pics next week with what all I receive. I am keeping my fingers crossed for my grail light, a 7D. I hope one day I'm fortunate enough to own one. I couldn't even imagine having one BNIB. I'll stop getting myself worked up now...


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> :naughty: i wonder what it will sit in staticx.....................



I put it in a Convoy C8 for now as I had a bunch laying around.







compares real favorably to a Convoy L6. L6 on left and C8 XHP50.2 on the right. L6 has a slight edge and better color temp but for its size it is amazing. It is also battery limited running two 18350s. These have been tested to over 5000 lumens at 10 amps. There are no 18350s that do that.


----------



## ven

Very impressive staticx, that L6 is pretty hard to beat tbh, colour temp/tint looks spot on and a huge hot spot of usefulness. 

To pack that kind of punch in a light similar in size to a typical p60(other than a larger head) is amazing. If/when some nice 4000-5000k xhp50.2 come available..............wow! Presume beam is tidied up a little with the dies closer together? Would be interesting if the did a HI version, flat dome............Maybe not needed with that type of output, sheer lumens chucks light a good distance

I await a quad build should sit nicely with a HUGE heat sink in a c8


----------



## Subterrestrial

Nitecore EA41 NW - Stumbled upon an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## deye223

I have a L2 coming it will make a good companion for my 2 L6s


----------



## Connor

It's not really *in *the mail anymore ... 
I'm quite impressed by the quality - that's the most flashlight I got for <€20 so far. The clear anodizing is awesome.


----------



## Mp0w3r

A couple of AAA Flashlights came in the mail


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I finally purchased a light I've been [email protected]@King at for months on Survival-Pax Co. It was on sale and their last one, so I had to make it mine. 

An all-but impossible to find, out of production, Neutral-White, [email protected] X7, from 4Sevens. 





^ That's not mine. I just needed a good picture. Photo Credit - eBay seller, beano-mabel 

~ Chance


----------



## Newlumen

Nice.. i have fourseven mmx stock light.. its a good light, out of production too..


----------



## Offgridled

Sweet NL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Newlumen said:


> Nice.. i have fourseven mmx stock light.. its a good light, out of production too..



The MM-X and the X7 are one and the same light, just a name change due to the rebranding. 

~ Chance


----------



## deye223

I have 16 18650 cells coming in the mail , just like to thank every one here 

as before I joined here and blf I would have just bought SUPER cells hehe 

you know the wizbang 89456565656mah stuff .

I have 10 SANYO 3500mah and 8 Panasonic 3400mah both NCR 

cheers the happy noob


----------



## Tusk

Protac 2L-X


----------



## Capolini

Forgot to post this a few days ago:

TN42vn

Incoming now are: 4 X Samsung INR 18650-30Q BT.


----------



## bykfixer

My vintage American Opticals finally arrived. 
They sat in the Greek customs for a week. Then at my local airport depot for two days, then an extra night in my local post office. 




Well worth the wait.
A typically $500+ pair of old sunglasses, I paid $60 for these like new ones shipped from Greece. 




Love, love, love see-ing these foriegn stamps.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> My vintage American Opticals finally arrived.
> They sat in the Greek customs for a week. Then at my local airport depot for two days, then an extra night in my local post office.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> A typically $500+ pair of old sunglasses, I paid $60 for these like new ones shipped from Greece.
> 
> 
> Love, love, love see-ing these foriegn stamps.



Very cool!  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks CG. I've been collecting sunglasses since the 80's and these are my first aviators. And only my second pair with green lenses. 

Probably spoke too soon about the $500 thing. It seems those are the 55mm size and the 52mm size don't command such high prices 57's even less... but a lot more than $60. The 55 were the official astronaut size, 57's were for the pot smoking jazz musician crowd and 52's were for their ladies.


----------



## archimedes

Good choice ...


----------



## bykfixer

^^ love it!


----------



## archimedes

bykfixer said:


> ^^ love it!


Green bench ... green glasses ... what do you think are the chances that's an A2-YG sitting there ? :devil:


----------



## bykfixer

^^ I enjoyed that reference first thing this morning. 

I may end up spending the money saved on a vintage flashlight if you keep planting subliminal images like that. lol

Those bayonets are going to take some getting used to.
First of those in my collection too.

A little trivia, because Bosch n Lombs sun'Ray Ban'ners were so often thought of in terms of "aviator" sunglasses AO called theirs "navigators" in the beginning. 
There never was a guy named Ray Ban, but the term was coined from the first ever polarized lenses.


----------



## deye223

Look mum twins 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vadimax

deye223 said:


> Look mum twins



Now you need to learn this:


----------



## deye223

vadimax said:


> Now you need to learn this:




MEH the springfield armory 1911 45 auto will look after me 

I would lose a leg doing that ............. any way now I have one L6 for each side of my 4X4


----------



## vadimax

deye223 said:


> MEH the springfield armory 1911 45 auto will look after me
> 
> I would lose a leg doing that ............. any way now I have one L6 for each side of my 4X4



I didn't mean swords  Do it with your double lights


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Very impressive staticx, that L6 is pretty hard to beat tbh, colour temp/tint looks spot on and a huge hot spot of usefulness.
> 
> To pack that kind of punch in a light similar in size to a typical p60(other than a larger head) is amazing. If/when some nice 4000-5000k xhp50.2 come available..............wow! Presume beam is tidied up a little with the dies closer together? Would be interesting if the did a HI version, flat dome............Maybe not needed with that type of output, sheer lumens chucks light a good distance
> 
> I await a quad build should sit nicely with a HUGE heat sink in a c8



XHP50.2 is perfectly happy in a shiny reflector


----------



## ven

Very cool


----------



## BitGeek

Mp0w3r said:


> A couple of AAA Flashlights came in the mail


What light is that on the left...Love the simplicity.


----------



## RollerBoySE

BitGeek said:


> What light is that on the left...Love the simplicity.



Looks like a BLF-348


----------



## BitGeek

Thank you! Looks like the nichia version is sold out.


----------



## RollerBoySE

BitGeek said:


> Thank you! Looks like the nichia version is sold out.



GearBest seems to have them in stock.


----------



## BitGeek

Maybe I'm confused at the gearbest page...I see it has been offered, but below it says out of stock...Is there another offering on their site?


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Very cool



It is. I'm a bit excited to see where these go once we get better bins and we move past the poor availability of all the color temps other than cool.

also surprised how good the tint consistency is seeing how poor the xpg3 is with variations off axis. Given these two are built using the same technology.


----------



## ven

Only had one experience with xpg3's and not impressed, they are now 219bt 4000k!(quad).

Would love to see some 4000k and 5000k xhp50.2's..................


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## cerbie

wimmer21 said:


>



Then I would wonder, what kind of delayed custom is it, that's not yet in the mail? 

Mine is the last pink HDS rotary, so I'll have something pink for this week, next year. And holsters. And the last purple rotary. I need to sell some flashlights and keyboards, now, I think (keyboards alone can probably make up the costs, though, so maybe I'll keep all my lights :thumbsup.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


>



I'd think you stopped drinking.  

~ CG


----------



## deye223

well I'm about to find out if the Sanyo (Panasonic) NCR18650GA 3.7V 3500mAh are fake or not on alibaba.com 

I just bought 20 cells from 2 suppliers .


----------



## RollerBoySE

BitGeek said:


> Maybe I'm confused at the gearbest page...I see it has been offered, but below it says out of stock...Is there another offering on their site?



Shows as in stock for me: 
http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_554390.html


----------



## BitGeek

RollerBoySE said:


> Shows as in stock for me:
> http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_554390.html


Thx!...Got one on the way


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Some 4Sevens Titanium Goodness. 

~ Chance  


Quark Mini CR2 #333 





Photo Credit - troutpool


----------



## amf14

A SkyRC MC3000 charger.


----------



## staticx57

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Some 4Sevens Titanium Goodness.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> Quark Mini CR2 #333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit - troutpool


Very nice!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

staticx57 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, staticx57. Seems I've a soft spot for polished titanium offerings from 4Sevens. 

~ Chance


----------



## staticx57

Brass tool is here!


----------



## ven

Like! Might have to add one of those at some point


----------



## UnderPar

Nitecore TIP and Liitokala Engineer Lii-500 coming...


----------



## gilson65

A 2017 Eagletac d25a TI XP-L HI V3 coming today[h=1][/h]


----------



## RGRAY

My first two Bullaculla lanters,
Ti with ice blue trit and Cu with yellow trit





 ​


----------



## ven

Very nice Rick, you have exquisite taste! 

Not quite as exciting, but my 3rd TOOL came in yesterday, another ti 219b. iirc there are 5 TOOL's now in the house, 2 ano(1 a v54), 2xti and 1 cu.



Couple of clips on the way from 47's for the TOOL ti's thanks to wolfgaze


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Very nice Rick, you have exquisite taste!
> 
> Not quite as exciting, but my 3rd TOOL came in yesterday, another ti 219b. iirc there are 5 TOOL's now in the house, 2 ano(1 a v54), 2xti and 1 cu.



*YOU HAVE 3 LIGHTS ON YOUR KEY RING!!!

*Thank you, ven. I picked up this Wasteland Oddities Raindrop Trimascus Beverage Clever (1 of 6) too*



*


----------



## ven

Very cool Rick Hay i may be a little  but even for me, 3 lights on a key chain is excessive............but cool!. Only 1 ti is on the work keys, clip less!


----------



## bykfixer

I have a gen 5 Pelican 2aa 2360 enroute. 

On a mission one night to test various lights for backup purposes I found the 2350 (1aa) a bit too short for confident grip in hurried situations... even more so with combat type gloves on. I wondered that night "hmm does Pelican make this in a 2aa?" It turned out they do and have been for some time now. 
This one is a 375/29 lumen programable with a fuel status feature. Same removable clip as the 2350, that I ended up leaving on since it's an unobtrusive type. 

Also ordered a bunch more microstream clips as they fit several triple a sized lights. The next seven PL2's going out will have one.


----------



## RGRAY

One more Bullaculla Muzzle Break Lantern, Zirconium with green trit


 ​


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> Very cool Rick Hay i may be a little  but even for me, 3 lights on a key chain is excessive............but cool!. Only 1 ti is on the work keys, clip less!



Ven which of those two do you prefer? I have a Tool Tivn single mode, but was thinking of grabbing a Toolvn cu as well.


----------



## wimmer21

Almost forgot... I have two custom mags coming. OG has been talking them up so I finally decided to check em out. One is a silver & blue Stubby with a single XP-L HI with a rebel reflector. The other is a blue micro mag with triple xpg3. They're not in the mail yet though so technically I'm breaking the rules here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Almost forgot... I have two custom mags coming. OG has been talking them up so I finally decided to check em out. One is a silver & blue Stubby with a single XP-L HI with a rebel reflector. The other is a blue micro mag with triple xpg3. They're not in the mail yet though so technically *I'm breaking the rules here.*


* 
*
For breaking the rules and ending a sentence in a preposition! :banned: till pictures of the two, really cool, Mags are posted. 



~ Chance :devil:


----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> Ven which of those two do you prefer? I have a Tool Tivn single mode, but was thinking of grabbing a Toolvn cu as well.



mmmm tough call as imo pretty different. The standard clicky for me works a little better for mode changes on the cu as you dont have to switch off between modes. The lighter weight of the ti also is a bonus. Both make nice little lights, so i would get which ever you dont have to break things up.............so a copper would be my choice if you. Patina will give its own personality.................get fed up and want new, just bath in some tomato ketchup for a few mins. You can also LEGO them around with each other...........

There is something about copper and a little warmer tint, just goes hand in hand imo, copper and nichia go together like pees in a pod


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [/B]
> For breaking the rules and ending a sentence in a preposition! :banned: till pictures of the two, really cool, Mags are posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance :devil:


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks Ven, I believe I'll get that cu!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well played. ..... didn't even mention the Mags.  I think the BOSS was named after wimm. True story. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> Thanks Ven, I believe I'll get that cu!





Welcome steve, congrats on the MAG's, they will complement your collection very nicely


----------



## vadimax

Not in the mail, but pre-ordered:







It it has a good potential for modding I guess. First of all -- PWM elimination with a better driver.


----------



## MAD777

vadimax said:


> Not in the mail, but backordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It it has a good potential for modding I guess. First of all -- PWM elimination with a better driver.


I'm a sucker for cheap copper too. One of those are pre-ordered.


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> mmmm tough call as imo pretty different. The standard clicky for me works a little better for mode changes on the cu as you dont have to switch off between modes. The lighter weight of the ti also is a bonus. Both make nice little lights, so i would get which ever you dont have to break things up.............so a copper would be my choice if you. Patina will give its own personality.................get fed up and want new, just bath in some tomato ketchup for a few mins. You can also LEGO them around with each other...........
> 
> There is something about copper and a little warmer tint, just goes hand in hand imo, copper and nichia go together like pees in a pod


I built a FET driven CuTool with a 3000k 80cri XP-L HI and it's really nice, if you want to try something new.


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> I built a FET driven CuTool with a 3000k 80cri XP-L HI and it's really nice, if you want to try something new.



I bet thats a little favorite of yours , little power house in warm...............like it! 

Crazy as it sounds, the 80 huge lumens is enough for me, in fact the M mode of 20lm gets used the most at home(cu and one of the ti's). Even the quad 219bt 4000k with the h17f is mainly on the 1 mode group, would guess around 500-700lm of usefulness. I have a traditional 3 mode for the other programmed group, but some times single mode simplicity just works so well.

Have a couple of those 47's clips on the way staticx, to try out on a couple of TOOL's. Guess ~2 weeks wait


----------



## YummyBacon!

Hey Ven, the Ti clips for the 1st Gen Preons
are too narrow for the Tool series lights.


----------



## ven

YummyBacon! said:


> Hey Ven, the Ti clips for the 1st Gen Preons
> are too narrow for the Tool series lights.





Its this clip here yummy
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uy-a-Ti-clip&p=5078589&viewfull=1#post5078589


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> I bet thats a little favorite of yours , little power house in warm...............like it!
> 
> Crazy as it sounds, the 80 huge lumens is enough for me, in fact the M mode of 20lm gets used the most at home(cu and one of the ti's). Even the quad 219bt 4000k with the h17f is mainly on the 1 mode group, would guess around 500-700lm of usefulness. I have a traditional 3 mode for the other programmed group, but some times single mode simplicity just works so well.
> 
> Have a couple of those 47's clips on the way staticx, to try out on a couple of TOOL's. Guess ~2 weeks wait


It is quite the combo! Trying to give ideas on what lights to buy next  I am a bad influence after all. 

I am not into many mode groups these days either. I have mine set to:
ML - 30% - 100% | No Memory

It is a pretty good approximation of a Reylight if a Reylight ran on IMR 10440 . I prefer it to always start on Moon which really isn't that dim.


----------



## MAD777

An Acebeam T21vn thrower modded by @vinhnguyen54 to produce 500,000 lux in a 13.4 ounce (incl. batt.) flashlight! 

Look out Darth Vader!


----------



## SoCalTiger

I have a Nitecore EA81 that is FINALLY incoming from GearBest. I bought this back on 3/11 but because I wanted the NW version, they were badly backordered (they had plenty of the CW version). They finally got their stock in and shipped on 4/6, almost a full month later. I paid for "priority line" (airmail) so depending on when the plane gets to the US and whether or not my item gets stuck in customs, I should have the light in 1-2 weeks.

I also have a LiitoKala Lii-202 that I bought on 3/10. I did not pay for faster shipping on this one and unfortunately it's been a full month and I still don't have it. :'(

I also bought a Convoy C8 on 3/20 which was shipped priority and I got it on 3/31. I've been loving this except now I'm waiting on the Lii-202 charger so that I can recharge my batteries for it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Treated myself to a PK/FourSevens Knight for ma birthday. Today I ordered him a little bling. :naughty: 

Thanks again, bykfixer. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Happy birthday CG,


----------



## Ozythemandias

An Okluma! Completes my customs family of Sinner, Sigma, Boss, HDS and now Okluma!! 

(Also have an S41s in the mail and a UV P60 dropin. And parts for my S2+ triple) 

No more lights for a while as the wallet recovers


----------



## YummyBacon!

I have a Hanko Dragonscale Ti shot glass
coming. Pretty neat & rare piece.


----------



## wimmer21

Congrats are in order... good stuff guys!

I have a modded Mr. Bulk LionCub coming. And another R50vn.


----------



## YummyBacon!

I was lucky to score not one but two of the new
LUX-RC Minion lights. One will be a Mule with Red
secondary, the other a TIR with Amber. These look
like the most exciting lights for me in ages.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Steve, you should have the mailcall of the year coming 
from me soon!


----------



## wimmer21

Wow these babies are really cool... must have one! 








YummyBacon! said:


> Steve, you should have the mailcall of the year coming
> from me soon!



Haha looking forward to it, Art! I received the blue titanium screws from Steven but I can't get out the ones that are in it. I looked for a Thorp hex driver yesterday but couldn't find one so I bought a fourth set of tiny tools. This set has 8 or 10 hex drivers of varying sizes so I was sure one would fit. Nope. This Haiku... I tell ya... I had the hardest time trying to master the HIVE, which I finally did but have since forgotten what I learned, and now I can't unscrew a damn clip screw.  I'll probably end up stripping these screws and have to send the light back to Hawaii.
:laughing:


----------



## YummyBacon!

You need the one by MIP. Thats the ONLY one to use!
Anything else risks rounding the stock screws. The
MIP is hardened steel and works great.


----------



## Daniel_sk

A new Black Diamond Spot 2017 headlamp to replace my 10+ year old Petzl Tikka XP (modded with Seoul P4 - and still works great, but I just wanted an excuse to buy something ).


----------



## staticx57

Project parts :devil:


----------



## MAD777

Acebeam X45vn at over 21,000 crazy lumens! Thanks Vinh!


----------



## redvalkyrie

I have a Malkoff MD3 with hi/lo switch and M91BW which live in my roller cab toolbox. I also have a pair of Panasonic 18650s, Efest 18500s, a Mcusta Katana in Damascus, a few Vessel screwdrivers, Shinwa measuring devices, and some car parts. I hope to soon have a Malkoff MD1.5 on the way.


----------



## khaleeq

I have Lumintop Tool AAA CRI aluminum in 219b nichia coming from banggood.


----------



## Newlumen

MAD777 said:


> Acebeam X45vn at over 21,000 crazy lumens! Thanks Vinh!



Very exciting light.. which battery going to use on this monster??


----------



## harro

An MK35 Manker in NW.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Astrolux SC 219b quad
HDS 4000k 325lm 18650 Rotary
Parts for a Novatac triple 

[emoji48] gonna be a good month


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> Very exciting light.. which battery going to use on this monster??


A set of VTC6 should be in my mailbox tomorrow. As busy as Vinh is, I'm sure I'll have plenty of time to charge them up.


----------



## bigfoot

Ordered up a Malkoff MD2 with M61NLL drop-in. Just... couldn't... resist.


----------



## Thom2022

Zener modded 17mm FET driver with gruppydrv firmware, XHP50.2 80+ CRI and convoy C8 extension tube.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Titanium Mini Mark II from FourSevens. I couldn't resist. It was on sale.  

~ Chance


----------



## MAD777

A battery charger *Miboxer C4*. Mainly for the accurate internal resistance measurement capability as reported by HKJ. 

Plus this gives me the capacity to charge 22 cells simultaneously.


----------



## kj2

Surefire Aviator white/amber


----------



## PWK

A sheath for my recently purchased Aeon Mk iii - probably not necessary but sure looks nice!


----------



## FDP

Nailbender 365 UV drop in


----------



## predator86

Streamlight protac hl and hl 4.


----------



## xxRangerxx

A e1e and an e2e should be here today!


----------



## RGRAY

I just found this Modamag Drake alm. 😎


----------



## Ozythemandias

A Novatac modded by our very own Gunga all the way from Canada, and my first Gizmo, a Mule!


----------



## gunga

You mean this?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was Jonesing for some out of production FourSevens and found one of these online. Was fortunate to purchase the last one at GG.

Should be in the mail tomorrow. :twothumbs 

~ Chance





Photo Credit 
- Jon F.


----------



## Ozythemandias

gunga said:


> You mean this?



Out for delivery! Along with a stainless Eiger, exciting day.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

SureFire P1R Peacekeeper dual mode. Been eye-balling it for about 3 yrs roughly. Finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## fishndad

Just received the Nightcore P10 and I4 charger.
The lights OK.
I miss my quark AA squared.


----------



## wimmer21

DragonScale Brass Mini

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...le-Reflector&p=5047701&viewfull=1#post5047701


----------



## Gt390

Surefire titan plus, eiger ultra high cri, and olight i3e copper. Really like aaa lights


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> DragonScale Brass Mini
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?429560-DragonScale-Brass-Mini-Turbohead-Triple-Reflector&highlight=



That light is an instant classic


----------



## AlphaPie

Streamlight Protac HL 4 with streamlight 18650 batteries + charger should be here next week. Eager to see what its made of.


----------



## kj2

Surefire Aviator (white/amber)
HDS Rotary 219c custom


----------



## Batou00159

IYP 365 219 from lumintop and a sunwaymanT26c ☺


----------



## mega_lumens

I ordered the Malkoff Hound Dog Super with MD4 body. This will be my first LED thrower with over 1,000 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer

JohnnyBravo said:


> SureFire P1R Peacekeeper dual mode. Been eye-balling it for about 3 yrs roughly. Finally pulled the trigger.


Wow! That's more patience than a doctor giving away free beer




AlphaPie said:


> Streamlight Protac HL 4 with streamlight 18650 batteries + charger should be here next week. Eager to see what its made of.



You'll like it! 
The 600 lumen medium with a bunch of runtime is super. 

Welcome to the site btw


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> DragonScale Brass Mini



I was going to comment on what a unique light you've purchased but I won't since you didn't give me any props for my new, blue light. :scowl: 

~ Chance


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just clicked onto submit order. A Nitecore P30. Wanted to see what a value-oriented thrower is like to own/use. $43 shipped, not too bad. 7 cents per meter of throw...


----------



## Ozythemandias

Sigma Alu-Bronze!!! 

Been waiting way too long


----------



## LiftdT4R

I just picked up a PK Designs PKDL to replace my aging Mag LED Solitaire. I don't know too much outside of Mag but I try to follow general industry news and I had heard of Paul Kim left Surefire but I had no idea he started his own light company. They look like they have some nice stuff. I'll post up a review when it comes in. I also have a Lumintop Tool to compare it against that I've been carrying for a while.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Aaaand thanks to this guy... ^^ 




A little known Don Keller company.
Thanks for the know how sir.
(Lift'd is a wealth of info when trying to fill gaps in your 70's/80's collection.)

Edit:
Won this SureFire nitrolon rechargeble at the big auction site



Curious to see what can be done with it.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Oveready BOSS Copper 70 with 4k leds and amber secondary led.
And an HDS Rotary 219c 5K.


----------



## MAD777

A @vinhnguyen54 modded Acebeam EC50vn II with an XHP70.2 neutral putting out nearly 4,000 lumens of flood from this single 26650 size pocket light.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I was going to comment on what a unique light you've purchased but I won't since you didn't give me any props for my new, blue light. :scowl:
> 
> ~ Chance



Sorry about that buddy. I was about to do just that, when I posted the DragonScale, then I noticed several others had posted new lights between yours and my post and I didn't want to write a really long post (like this one) congratulating every single one... so I skipped it. Boy am I sorry about that dumb decision. I guess the old adage hindsight is 20/20 applies here.

p.s. nice blue light, Chance! :laughing:


----------



## ven

Love it Steve , beautiful!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Sorry about .....
> p.s. nice blue light, Chance! :laughing:



If you smiled, my purpose was achieved. If you laughed out loud, so much more the better. 

I can't remember seeing scales before. They must have been a labor of love. It's a light fit for Queen Targaryen. :naughty:

~ Chance


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Aaaand thanks to this guy... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little known Don Keller company.
> Thanks for the know how sir.
> (Lift'd is a wealth of info when trying to fill gaps in your 70's/80's collection.)
> 
> Edit:
> Won this SureFire nitrolon rechargeble at the big auction site
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see what can be done with it.



Glad you got the SF !


----------



## irongate

LiftdT4R said:


> I just picked up a PK Designs PKDL to replace my aging Mag LED Solitaire. I don't know too much outside of Mag but I try to follow general industry news and I had heard of Paul Kim left Surefire but I had no idea he started his own light company. They look like they have some nice stuff. I'll post up a review when it comes in. I also have a Lumintop Tool to compare it against that I've been carrying for a while.



That is one little sweet light you just got. Have on my key chain.


----------



## bykfixer

irongate said:


> Glad you got the SF !



Kept popping up when I lurked for vintage Streamlights. When it popped up in a kel-lite search I decided to place a bid.

Edit:
Looks like it's not an 8NX but a G2 converted by the KR-1 kit.



Seller pic. Note the extension




The KR1 kit.




The 8NX

Note the shape of the head on the light I bought looks like a G2. The 8NX looks like an early Streamlight TL2/Nite Fighter.
The 8NX is a solid tube. What I bought is 2 piece.
Either way this is going to be fun but... battery is 2.9 volts.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you smiled, my purpose was achieved. If you laughed out loud, so much more the better.
> 
> I can't remember seeing scales before. They must have been a labor of love. It's a light fit for Queen Targaryen. :naughty:
> 
> ~ Chance



The scales are impressive and as detailed as the ones just above my ankles, which is why I bought this light... for Daenerys



ven said:


> Love it Steve , beautiful!



Thanks, Mark! :twothumbs


----------



## Symmetry

Oh my that DragonScale is gorgeous! 
I just got a shipping confirmation from Don, my 119V HIVE Haiku is on its way. This is my first *nice* small light, I've got a Firesword that I EDC (strapped to a bag) and a ton of little Tasco zoomies scattered around the house, but I wanted something nice that fits in a pocket.
Now I'm really excited for it, and also scared it can't possibly live up to that much build-that. But I'll like it, right? (plaintive look)


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> Sorry about that buddy. I was about to do just that, when I posted the DragonScale, then I noticed several others had posted new lights between yours and my post and I didn't want to write a really long post (like this one) congratulating every single one... so I skipped it. Boy am I sorry about that dumb decision. I guess the old adage hindsight is 20/20 applies here.
> 
> p.s. nice blue light, Chance! :laughing:



That light is drool worthy  Congrats again


----------



## DarlingSoul

Fenix FD20 Focus coming anytime soon right in front of my door. Very excited with it.


----------



## wimmer21

staticx57 said:


> That light is drool worthy  Congrats again



Hey thanks. I couldn't be more pleased unless it was free.


----------



## LightObsession

Nitcore T360 and MT06MD and Nitcore battery charger. I couldn't resist Battery Junction's 25% off all Nitecore products last week.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Hey thanks. I couldn't be more pleased unless it was free.


Mine was free


----------



## bykfixer

Bianchi 2D on the way...





Why?
So I could have a flashlight to go with the switch I bought.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

The only thing you need to be scared about is your bank account. As it will be probably drained after you get addicted to the lights in this price class. 



Symmetry said:


> Oh my that DragonScale is gorgeous!
> I just got a shipping confirmation from Don, my 119V HIVE Haiku is on its way. This is my first *nice* small light, I've got a Firesword that I EDC (strapped to a bag) and a ton of little Tasco zoomies scattered around the house, but I wanted something nice that fits in a pocket.
> Now I'm really excited for it, and also scared it can't possibly live up to that much build-that. But I'll like it, right? (plaintive look)


----------



## staticx57

wimmer21 said:


> Hey thanks. I couldn't be more pleased unless it was free.



I think you need to start with convience stores not on the way home again?


----------



## Ozythemandias

Ozythemandias said:


> Sigma Alu-Bronze!!!
> 
> Been waiting way too long



Lets add the HDS Rotary 5k to the list


----------



## the0dore3524

TnC Extreme Micro Turbo Dragon...should be interesting to see 1000+ lumens out of a 2 inch package. Definitely will be a first for me, that's for sure.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

staticx57 said:


> I think you need to start with convience stores not on the way home again?


 NO! NO! NO! Didn't you ever see Pulp Fiction? Stick with restaurants. 

~ Chance
 
People never rob restaurants, why not? Bars, liquor stores, gas stations, you get your head blown off stickin' up one of them. Restaurants, on the other hand, you catch with their pants down. They're not expecting to get robbed, or not as expecting. 
- Pumpkin


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Check out the big brain on Breeeeeeeht.


----------



## Newlumen

Acebeam x45vn just arrived today.. 25000 lumen and 150k lux.


imgur


----------



## MAD777

Congratulations NL. 
Puts out an amazing amount of light, doesn't it?


----------



## wolfey1

Got a convoy l2 out for delivery right now. My first thrower so I'm really excited.


----------



## RGRAY

I just found two Bullacullas.
A brass muzzle break lantern with green trit and a large zirconium bead with red trits.




 ​


----------



## RedBaron

2017 Aviator/amber and a handful of trits from [email protected]!


----------



## bykfixer

A Bianchi 2D to go with...



This brand new switch.

Basically I had shy'd away from certain early 'rugged' cop lights of the late 1960's to the 1980's due to high prices but more important to me; a lack of proprietary spare parts.
Recently I scored a well priced 2D B-Lite made by Don Keller shortly before he went to work at Maglite. 

At about the same moment I was contemplating pulling the trigger the brand new switch popped up. Seemed like fate had it out for me to add another cop light to the collection.
Pix of the B-Lite when it arrives.

It's here:



Worked from the start but...




Made it better




New (period correct) bulb installed. 




Original bulb was placed in the tail cap.




Pic is pre-cleaning


----------



## tex.proud

Haven't been around much lately. Torch money been going to a new hobby. Test for my HAM license saturday. Have some accessories for the new radios coming in the mail.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Got a neat little Titanium angle light by Luter, my 1st
and very eager to get that famous "Ashes" McGizmo Haiku
soon.


----------



## bykfixer

tex.proud said:


> Haven't been around much lately. Torch money been going to a new hobby. Test for my HAM license saturday. Have some accessories for the new radios coming in the mail.



As a kid I had a neighbor who was a licensed operator. We'd marvel at how far away he could talk to people.

Sounds like a wise investment TP. Enjoy. :twothumbs


----------



## RGRAY

I got this to go with my alm. and cu.


----------



## richbuff

In the mail: TM06Svn 4 x XHP50.2. 

Four cells, four emitters, 9,500 lumens from a 50 mm (two inch) head diameter light. The head and body are the same diameter, the length is not too long for diameter, so I guess that qualifies as compact for its size class. 

I am going to edc it; I like to edc lights in this size classification.

I have asked Vinh several times over the past few years to please kick the TM06 in the a55 and add more powerful emitters. Vinh boldly states that he is only making two of these, and they will be engraved as such, and this first one was one of his more difficult builds ever. 

I am interested in the most power from upper-end size edcable lights. Yes, I can run it in normal mode for normal heat generation and normal runtime. 

This is my first Nitecore item; the tiny single XHP35 "Concept 1" will probably be my second one. 


-----------
Normal people walk around with big dogs. They look normal. I walk around with big flashlights. My flashlights have bitten less people then Teds' dog.


----------



## Newlumen

Nice light richbuff.. i wish i can afford this one but other lights are keeping me busy.


----------



## Nichia!

Let's see...

Egaletac d25c 2014 Xpg2 X 3
Egaletac d25c 2015 Nichia 219b X 2
Lumintop IYP365 Nichia X 3
Foursaven P0 Limited Edition Nichia X 1
Foursaven P0 X 1
Maratac aaa Copper Nichia X 2
Nitecore tube clear X 1
Olight S mini Ti Bead Blasted X 2
Zebralight SC63W X 3 
Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 NW
JETBeam-U aaa X 2
Ultratac aaa A5 X 1
CIVICTOR 18650 flashlight X 1
Olight Universal Magnetic Charger X 1
Malkoff MDC NW X 1
Some malkoff drop ins 2-3
& more Zebralight I don't remember


----------



## canonite

Waiting for: 
GearBest-
Skyrc mc3000
JETBeam Jet -UV
JETBeam Jet II Mk
AD-
Nitecore SRT-9


----------



## wolfey1

Waiting on a modded convoy l6 from Adventure Sports, a modded maker e14vn and a lastly a red manker e02.


----------



## Newlumen

dont want to keep a secret. LoL.

Sony vtc5a.. 20 pieces. 
Zanflare f1 
convoy x3. Havent received shipping notice yet.. they said they will ship within 1 business day..


----------



## redvalkyrie

RGRAY said:


> I got this to go with my alm. and cu.



Nice light. I have Boker pens that use a similar bolt action and they are extremely satisfying to play with.


----------



## RGRAY

I hope they make a cu. and a ti in AAA .


----------



## RGRAY

I found what I think is the perfect LensLight: The KO (2 RCR123s) titanium, bead blasted,delta wrapped, dual output, strike bezel, strike tailstand and titanium clip.


----------



## archimedes

RGRAY said:


> I found what I think is the perfect LensLight: The KO (2 RCR123s) titanium, bead blasted,delta wrapped, dual output, strike bezel, strike tailstand and titanium clip....



Very nice.

I am always mildly surprised that LensLight doesn't get more attention around here ....


----------



## ven

That looks awesome Rick, how do you find these amazing lights


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A new Mini Mark II Turbo from FourSevens. 

~ Chance








It's about the size of a pregnant thumb.


----------



## Newlumen

Thrunite tn42vn fiat lux pearl white and sl2c Hunter orange.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Newlumen said:


> Thrunite tn42vn fiat lux pearl white and sl2c Hunter orange.


 
WOW! Those are fun just to [email protected]@K at. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance, after buying the PK/FourSevens Titanium Paladin, I saw your new Mini MKII, so mine is now on the way! You still have one of the best FourSevens collections I have seen....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance, after buying the PK/FourSevens Titanium Paladin, I saw your new Mini MKII, so mine is now on the way! You still have one of the best FourSevens collections I have seen....



Hey Crazyeddiethefirst, The Ti. Paladin is one of my favorites, such a great [email protected]@King light. I'll post some better pictures of the pregnant Mini Mark when it arrives later today. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance,
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A099E781-580E-41AC-80B1-B4CB061645AC.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/9265983C-96E2-4774-B336-4D3EA2927121.jpg


----------



## MAD777

Just ordered another modded light from @vinhnguyen54 
A nicely balanced Eagletac M25C2vn.50 with XHP50.2 
Perfect blend of flood & throw from two 18650's or two 18350's while producing 3400 lumens & 135K lux. Weighs only 12 ounces in the 18350 setup.


----------



## MAD777

Hey Chance & Eddie, keep those 4sevens pictures coming. Those were my first non-hardware store flashlights.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here's a 4Sevens light I'd really love to have coming in the mail.  
It's a Stainless Steel Preon ReVO. Someone please hook a fellow member in need up.  

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- arewethereyetdad


----------



## Newlumen

I received the jaxman X1s xhp 35 hi cool white.. 1300 constant lumen. 500 m throw shot. The quality is great. $48.


----------



## MAD777

A sniper of a flashlight with 730,000 lux. A modded Thrunite TN42vn by @vinhnguyen54 
I want to light up New Moons!


----------



## archimedes

AlBr Regulus


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> AlBr Regulus



Oh boy I bet you're gonna love it. 

I have a Beagle en route. Or will, as soon as it's shipped. And a copper mini Render K pen.


----------



## archimedes

It's been a while since I've gotten a new full custom handmade torch .... Yep, pretty excited oo:


----------



## Mikasa

Just received my Nitecore Concept 1. Now waiting for my Nitecore HC60 :-D Almost got the Nitecore SRT9 but I realized I don't "need" it. Yet.


----------



## Newlumen

MAD777 said:


> A sniper of a flashlight with 730,000 lux. A modded Thrunite TN42vn by @vinhnguyen54
> I want to light up New Moons!



Very nice.. I can't wait to read your review.


----------



## MAD777

Manker MK34 [email protected] 219b 5500K. 
6,000+ lumens of high CRI flood.


----------



## bykfixer

Still stuck in the time warp, I continue to acquire game changers from days gone by.





Like this...
Long live the 1980's


----------



## chaosdsm

Just got:
Fenix BC30 Bike Light from Fenix Store
four water resistant 2x 18650 battery cases

Should arrive any day:
Convoy L6 (N2-3A 5000k) from GearBest
Smooth Reflector for L6 + clear gasket from Mountain Electronics


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I had to pull the trigger and complete my Mini Mark II collection. FourSevens dot com is having a Fourth of July sale, 25% off. The Rainbow Titanium offering will be making its way to me shortly. 

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- FourSevens


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Very nice! 
Maybe arewethereyetdad will have another light sell down. I got some Inovas at a great price from him. He's a stand up guy.


Well after about a year and a half of nothing but ridiculous prices on LED M6's by Pelican...




The 2390 is heading my way for about the price of a good large pizza at an Italian Restaraunt.





Also scored an early silver incan. 
Price was great, due to a non holding switch. But I have parts, parts, parts...


----------



## Monocrom

*Princeton Tec Pulsar II* coin-cell light. Blue body, white LED.

*Streamlight 14512 Sidewinder Compact II* Angle-head light w/ headstrap and helmet mount.

Got these two coming soon. Both going in my BOB. I can easily hang the Pulsar II inside a lightweight backpacking tent after setting it up. And while I _really_ prefer my Photon Freedom for EDC carry on my keyring, the Pulsar II's large constant-on switch is the easiest to use out of all the coin-cell models out there while still allowing easy use of only temporary-on mode. No extra button presses, no switching modes, no forgetting how to switch modes if you prefer one over the other. In that one regard, it is superior over all other coin-cell lights out there. 

Streamlight Compact II... What's not to love? Runs on one AA or one CR123 without a huge loss of output if you toss in a AA. Helmet mount for soldiers or headstrap mount for hikers. Good amount of output for anything you need to do up close. Different colored LEDs, including IR. Excellent switching knob means you won't get one mode or color when you wanted a different one. Clip lets you mount the light on a belt facing forward, or anywhere else on your body. Honestly, this is one seriously underrated light. Might use it as a back-up headlamp or main one in my BOB. 

BTW, 14512 just means it'll be in a clam shell/blister pack. You can get a compact cardboard box that's nothing really special but often adds another $10*.*oo to the price.


----------



## PaladinNO

Got an Acebeam EC50 Gen II coming my way. Did my research, read the reviews (settled on the 5000 Kelvin version), and when I realized I was drooling all over my keyboard, I figured it was time to swipe the card.

http://www.acebeam.com/ec50-gen-2

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...26650-Micro-USB-charging)-Rechargeable-Review


----------



## Tribull

Malkoff MDC 1xAA neutral.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Just bought my girlfriend an Olight S Mini rainbow Ti


----------



## Monocrom

Got both the lights I mentioned in my last post. Already had a Pulsar II from years ago. No surprises there. But wow!... The SL Sidewinder Compact II is soooooo ridiculously *underrated.*

Okay, if you want lumens, it's not the light for you. But in terms of overall versatility and real world usefulness, this one deserves a serious look. Really surprised it's not more popular on CPF, despite being a Streamlight.

And just a while back, since they do produce light, ordered the following: A cylinder-shaped metal match, a Ronson cheap but decent quality single jet flame lighter, and two different .50 cal. lighters. (No, not like the one Artium uses in the excellent video game Metro: 2033. Unfortunately looks like that version only exists when made individually by very gifted artisans.)


----------



## ven

Got the 2 little novatatcs back in the mail from CRX, with fresh LED's, 219c 5000k 80+cri and 219bt 4000k 90+cri(one mine, one eddyf)




My 2 120's(219c/219bt)


----------



## Bourbon City

I have nothing coming in today, but yesterday I received four 18650 Sony 3000 mAh Flat Tops, five 18650 and five AA Storage Battery Holders.


----------



## Rob13v

Wow! There are some seriously cool lights in here! Wish I would have found this place years ago!

I just received a Streamlight Microstream. It replaces my daily carry Coast G19 inspection beam. I work indoors where children & the general public often drop/lose small items that end up behind gear or in dark corners, so a small flashlight really comes in handy.

I look forward to learning a bunch here!


----------



## Monocrom

Welcome to CPF.

Your wallet would probably hate you had you found this place years ago. Then again, you've found this place towards the end of the Golden Era of flashlight development. As for questions, feel free to ask them in the proper sub-forums.


----------



## bykfixer

Rob13v said:


> Wow! There are some seriously cool lights in here! Wish I would have found this place years ago!
> 
> I just received a Streamlight Microstream. It replaces my daily carry Coast G19 inspection beam. I work indoors where children & the general public often drop/lose small items that end up behind gear or in dark corners, so a small flashlight really comes in handy.
> 
> I look forward to learning a bunch here!



Welcome aboard.
The microstream is a mighty fine shadow lighter. Good choice.



My light collecting has slowed down tremendously. But a couple of classics are enroute. The California Cop Light collection has a couple of minty Kel-Lites enroute and a beater for my daily user rotation. 





The current lineup. 
LA Screws, a Pro-Light, Maglites, a B-Lite, Brinkmanns and Kel-Lites (and a Kel-Lite made Streamlight) make up the mantle display so far. 

Also put together an order for some ultraclear plastic and glass lenses including some custom sized for these old goodies


----------



## AR_Shorty

I have a first gen (crosshair logo) Surefire D2 Defender inbound to me. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## stone239

McGizmo Mule Hi CRI. Should be here tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## peter yetman

Since you ask, I have quite a few bits and pieces coming over from the States.
I've sent my Torchlab Triple to Martin D White in NC so he can adapt a Malkoff head to fit.
The head has been sent from Malkoff to Martin. When Martin is done the package moves on to Tom at Oveready for him to fix a damaged optic, where it will be joined by a Triad Tail, clip, McClicky and rubber boots.
Hopefully my collection will make it back here in two or three weeks.
Looking forward to it.
P
Edit: Plus my first HDS which is coming in the same package - early Christmas.
P


----------



## Fireclaw18

Emisar D4, hopefully with V2 UI pre-installed.

Also coming at the same time is a quad board with 4x high-CRI CRI Nichia 219C emitters to swap into this light.

If all goes as planned I should end up with 3700 lumens of high-CRI goodness, with the best e-switch UI of any light on the market and all in a package smaller than a Zebralight SC600.


----------



## Sharpie

My first "good" flashlights are arriving this week. 

Lumintop EDC25
Convoy C8
A couple of Convoy S2+ (18650 and 18350)
Nitecore EC20

Nothing fancy as I am about as much as a newbie as one can be when it comes to flashlights, but I am definately interested in learning much more. 

Am I off to a pretty good start?


----------



## AndyF

peter yetman said:


> Since you ask, I have quite a few bits and pieces coming over from the States.
> I've sent my Torchlab Triple to Martin D White in NC so he can adapt a Malkoff head to fit.
> The head has been sent from Malkoff to Martin. When Martin is done the package moves on to Tom at Oveready for him to fix a damaged optic, where it will be joined by a Triad Tail, clip, McClicky and rubber boots.
> Hopefully my collection will make it back here in two or three weeks.
> Looking forward to it.
> P



Please post a photo if possible. Sounds interesting.


----------



## peter yetman

Sure, once they all arrive.
P


----------



## Ataleoffiction

Malkoff M61W upgrade for my Surefire 6P, along with a dummy D cell for a Maglite I'm upgrading (already received the adventure sport XHP50 triple. Some 18350 and 16340 batteries, too. Also have a Solarforce L2P coming along to go along with an adventure sport MT-G2 P60 drop in.


----------



## Monocrom

Sharpie said:


> My first "good" flashlights are arriving this week.
> 
> Lumintop EDC25
> Convoy C8
> A couple of Convoy S2+ (18650 and 18350)
> Nitecore EC20
> 
> Nothing fancy as I am about as much as a newbie as one can be when it comes to flashlights, but I am definately interested in learning much more.
> 
> Am I off to a pretty good start?



Well, since you asked and let me say I absolutely love my Nitecore lights. But that is *in spite of* their reliability. Not because of it. As in, they tend to work fine at first; but then develop reliability issues. And it's not confinded to their older models. Just an honest answer to an honest question.


----------



## bykfixer

Lenses...

A bunch of fancy new ultraclear lenses for my vintage California cop light collection and some Brinkmann Legends are scheduled to arrive today. 
Some glass, some plastic, and some borofloat for potential hotwires down the road. 

Goody, goody, goody, goody... 

Nothing on the horizon for a while.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Yesterdays mail call was good to me


----------



## richbuff

Five days and no one has anything in the mail? 

In the mail yesterday: Money order for Level 3 Supporter for 90 days. But not incoming. Going the other way.


----------



## terjee

L3 for 90 here as well.

Still have the two ZLs incoming, but I have this thing where I get impatient when waiting for lights, so I order more.
Now I also have a Jetbeam JET-u incoming, Nitecore TUBE, Fenix UC01. All will probably be gifted away.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ozythemandias said:


> Yesterdays mail call was good to me



Ozy hit the Mother Load! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

NIB 3D Bianchi B-Lite circa 1976. 
A Don Keller side project where he and (then famous) police duty accessory maker John Bianchi teamed up to build some 1st gen Kel-Lite 2.0 versions of some pretty stout flashlights. A fairly rare light these days and a special treat to find a never used one. 





And a pair of new ruby red US made 3D Brinkmann Legends were sourced for an upcoming project. 3x (in stock) 18500's with a custom sleeve and an (in stock) KPR118 bulb with one. A Malkoff module will go in the other one.

Oh, and I scored a cache of NOS PR based xenon Mag bulbs for about the price of a candy bar each.


----------



## MAD777

An Emisar, Nichia 219c variant.


----------



## Newlumen

richbuff said:


> Five days and no one has anything in the mail?



Not really.. I dont want to rush my modder.. here are the lights coming very soon.

Trust fire tr j20. 12* Sst40 dedome
Convoy l6. Xhp70.2 FET driver. 
SRK gold. 11 * sst 40. FET
Thrunite tn35. Xhp50 dedome. FET
Jaxman X1s. Xpg dedome. FET
Convoy x3. Xpg dedome. FET


----------



## CaptJon

I'm going to try out the Acebeam X80


----------



## flphotog

I've got a Fenix PD35 Tac on the way, hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## bykfixer

Rained vintage cop lights at the Bykfixer museum today.





Top to bottom:
- 2D Streamlight made at the time they were called 3rd gen Kel-Lites s/n KA707xxx (ie: sub 1st million made) circa 1983-85.
- NIB Bianchi B-Lite 3D big head circa 1976-77.
- NIP Brinkmann Legend 3D ruby red- crica 2001. 





The big head vs small head 2D
Note the coloring of the big one in this photo correctly shows it is a really dark grey, not black.





Also rained a stockpile of PR based 2 cell xenon bulbs by Maglite. 
The difference between krypton bulbs and xenons is very apparent in tint color. The slender globe around the filament and it's tip shape mimic those old #222/224 bulbs that acted like little maginifiers causing laser like spot of photons from the reflector. 
In that Kel-Stream with its focus ability a really nice wide spot can be achieved with no hole and a pretty good (artifactless) spill without using washers.
That 2D Kel-Stream won't be collecting much dust.


----------



## ven

That dark grey ano is super nice mr fixer


----------



## Texas_Ace

I had this BLF GT prototype show up the other day. 120mm reflector, 1.1 Mcd+ (still in prototyping stage, could be a bit higher in the final version), makes every other flashlight look small and I love it more then I should. 






*Now for some comparisons to my other throwers, they are all using TA FET drivers, From left to right:*
Astrulux S2 – C8 XP-L2 – Convoy L2 XP-L HI – Courui D01 XP-L HI – Convoy L2 with XHP35 HI – UF 1405 xhp35 HI – Convoy L6 xhp70 – BLF GT







Comparison with several other throwers, I think the order goes like this: XHP35 HI L2 – XP-L HI L2 – BLF GT – Small 2s zoomie – XHP35 HI 1405 – Cometa


----------



## ven

WOW Texas Ace, that is a beast


----------



## nimdabew

I have another MT20C coming after I lost my first one in Alaska somewhere. Hopefully someone found it and is taking good care of it and the Orbtronic 3500mAH battery inside of it.


----------



## PaladinNO

"What I got coming in the mail"... Ah, where to even start.

TL;DR:
-Thrunite Neutron 2C V3 2017
-A second JETbeam EC-R16
-NiteCore TIP 2017
-NiteCore TUBE (for my dear mom)
-Convoy S2+ (7135 x 3, T4-7A)
-A bunch of batteries (Keeppower/Eneloop Pro).
-A bunch of battery storage boxes.
-A bunch of flashlight holsters.
-ArmyTek Nyogel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keeppower-1...geable-RCR123-Battery-x4-P1634C-/371705354533
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-unidad-Ke...mAh-3-7v-Protegido-Rechargeable-/142423658334
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18650-17670...rage-Capsule-Container-Clear-x4-/371439408096
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ArmyTek-Nyogel-760G-Flashlight-Silicone-Grease-Cream-25g/391406561444
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EDC-Gear-6x...Storage-Capsule-Container-Clear-/391710852424
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultrafire-18650-CR123A-16340-Battery-Case-Holder-Box-x4-/331638496328
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JETbeam-EC-...eable-LED-Flashlight-Torch-Light/201736881535
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thrunite-Ne...B-Rechargeable-18650-Flashlight-/332237634738
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Jetbeam...orch-holster-for-BC20-BA10-PC20-/231737226140
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NiteCore-TU...in-Pocket-EDC-Flashlight-Yellow-/371422236803
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keeppower-1...-Rechargeable-Battery-x2-P1665J-/391820072465
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-e...Sanyo-XX-3UWXB-3UWXA-Battery-x8-/371422597022
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NiteCore-TI...ocket-Keychain-Flashlight-Silver/371937574292
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Convoy-S2-Red-XM-L2-7135-x-3-3-5-Modes-EDC-LED-Flashlight-/272486488872


----------



## RGRAY

I'm waiting for a Muyshondt Aeon Mk. llll in copper


----------



## the0dore3524

My SF E1D Defender should arrive tomorrow according to UPS tracking!


----------



## Gordon-B

Just ordered a pair of ArmyTec Wizard Pro XHP-50 Warm headlamps with magnet and USB rechargable endcap.

My wife and I are really looking forward to using them on our next caving trip.


----------



## khaleeq

I will hopefully have Lumintop Copper Tool AAA and another Olight i3e green in my hands in a couple of days.


----------



## Keitho

In less than 48 hours I should have my first V54 in my hands, an Olight X7VN. If I check the USPS delivery status online more often, will it get here quicker?!


----------



## ven

:rock:Nights will soon become day Keitho............congrats


----------



## Sharpie

Manker U11 and Jetbeam KO-01 are on the slow boat and should be in my hands in a couple of weeks.

i know some people frown upon torches with USB charging capabilities, but I find it to be a handy feature when not near my VC4 chargers.


----------



## LightObsession

Sharpie said:


> i know some people frown upon torches with USB charging capabilities, but I find it to be a handy feature when not near my VC4 chargers.



My wife and stepson love their USB charging Fenix UC35.


----------



## ven

Not posted for a bit so will have to think here,........ right 3 mags for me and Callum(actually picked up not in mail)





3 zebra's sc63w/sc62d/sc5c mkII





D4 219c 5000k..........pocket beast!


----------



## bykfixer

Checking email inbox....
Nope nothi... wait...
Light bulbs just shipped...

Some KPR113's for





This 2C light that'll get 2 LifePo4 18500's and a sleeve to achieve about a 10x boost in the output.





Before





After


----------



## ven

Nice!!! Need more pics though mr fixer, got to love the presentation box as well


----------



## bykfixer

Here it is with its own parts.

The other picture was using parts borrowed from other lights. The bulb in the other photo was a PR base'd xenon bulb with one one those long slender bi-pin bulb shaped globes.
The KPR bulb has a bullet shaped globe that fits into the slender hole in the reflector. A rain drop shaped argon or krypton will not fit through the hole in the reflector. 





L to R: rain drop globe, bullet globe, bi-pin globe. 





Bullet shape'd it is. 
Nowhere near as ring-y as the bi-pin beam with a broader spot than a bi-pin globe but more pronounced filament shadow than a rain drop globe. 

Finished up a fast paced, long hours assignment this morning (or at least my part of it) so to celebrate, tonight I'll check out this one in real world uses along with a few others that have been added to the collection lately.

Edit:
Some beam shots; pix from the brass flashlight





Stock





PR based bi-pin shaped globe.
Ring-y... no thanks





Bullet globe beam... this will do nicely.

Edit 2:
So much for playing with flashlights...





Enjoyed a light show instead... Mother Nature style.


----------



## Ataleoffiction

Sigma Customs Sirius in aluminum and Oveready Boss 70 in vintage copper. 

Oh... and a Nitecore EC4SW, and Imalent DN70, but those are gifts for others


----------



## Ozythemandias

Man you guys are lucky! I got nothing and it feels funny


----------



## ven

Ozythemandias said:


> Man you guys are lucky! I got nothing and it feels funny




Lucky, looking at your last delivery ........................you are the lucky one Oz, outstanding


----------



## RGRAY

I found two Muyshondts by two different sellers.
Aeon Mk. ll ti
Nautilus Mk. ll ti


 ​


----------



## elzilcho

I got a copper Maratac AAA Nichia a while ago to see what all the fuss was about. Loved the light, hated the emitter. Lesson learned (for me), avoid anything that says warm, neutral, high CRI or Nichia. Not my cup of tea.

Now I'm excited about the cool white copper Lumintop Tool that's on its way to me. I hope it will be more pleasant. :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> I found two Muyshondts by two different sellers.
> Aeon Mk. ll ti
> Nautilus Mk. ll ti
> ​



 WARNING! Clicking on RGRAY'S link leads to Pop-Up Purgatory. WARNING!  

~ Chance


----------



## terjee

Zebralight H53Fc for the kid, because I saw the look on her face when she saw my H600Fc.


----------



## bykfixer

elzilcho said:


> I got a copper Maratac AAA Nichia a while ago to see what all the fuss was about. Loved the light, hated the emitter. Lesson learned (for me), avoid anything that says warm, neutral, high CRI or Nichia. Not my cup of tea.
> 
> Now I'm excited about the cool white copper Lumintop Tool that's on its way to me. I hope it will be more pleasant. :twothumbs



Elzetta, Streamlight and Gene Malkoff neutral please my eyeballs. And there are some cool tinted emitters out there that get colors more correct than those so-called hi CRI lights....

Meanwhile I have another mini mag enroute. Actually 2 are enroute..





An early 2aaa





And one from when film was still king of photography.


----------



## Keitho

terjee said:


> Zebralight H53Fc for the kid, because I saw the look on her face when she saw my H600Fc.


Me too, ZL inbound is always a good feeling. I justified the H53Fc to myself cause we're planning some winter trips in the backcountry, and my high CRI ZL collection had a missing item...


----------



## terjee

Keitho said:


> Me too, ZL inbound is always a good feeling. I justified the H53Fc to myself cause we're planning some winter trips in the backcountry, and my high CRI ZL collection had a missing item...



Might get tempted to grab one for myself as well, but there's a couple of others higher on the list still.

Not quite coming in the mail yet, but signed up for the 2700K/3000K limited run HDS.


----------



## bykfixer

A bunch of these adjustable wrist straps.

Olight lanyards from eBay. $2.45 ea with no charge shipping.

Edit: picture added after they arrived;





Well worth the coin, plus a velcro patch tossed in.


----------



## MAD777

An Emisar D4 Nichia and a Vinh modded Emisar D4vn XPG2


----------



## peter yetman

So that's one for each wrist on your two pet octopuss (octopi?) and two for you. What are doing with the spare?
P


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> An Emisar D4 Nichia and a Vinh modded Emisar D4vn XPG2




:rock: Watch out for OTFF ...................out the front flames :candle:


----------



## Ishango

I decided to add a ZebraLight SC5 OP to my collection. It should be here today. I'm excited about it, because I love my SC52, sc52w and SC600 Mk.II already. I also have the SC32 but it is much more prone to accidental activation.


----------



## Tribull

Maglite Ml25lt, no matter what I buy I keep coming back to Mags. I think it's because they remind me of a simpler time.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Checking email inbox....
> Nope nothi... wait...
> Light bulbs just shipped...
> 
> Some KPR113's for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 2C light that'll get 2 LifePo4 18500's and a sleeve to achieve about a 10x boost in the output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



Nice light I might say, a bit heavy but interesting on it turns on, and nice box also.


----------



## Keitho

Astrolux A01, qty = 10 inbound from banggood, Nichia in blue--my company's color. I'm gonna get them engraved with initials for the guys that work for me, should be a nice personal holiday present.


----------



## MAD777

Vinh modded Emisar D4vn. I have the stock Nichia 219c version. But, Vinh has boosted the throw in the XPG2 version.


----------



## bykfixer

Tribull said:


> Maglite Ml25lt, no matter what I buy I keep coming back to Mags. I think it's because they remind me of a simpler time.



The ML25 is a real nice light. I was glad they added it to the lineup. The 2 cell is a rock solid regulated number that doesn't have super duper run times, but for round the house, find the dog uses it's great. The 3 cell gives a long runtime with a long, slow decline in output. I got 24+ hours on 3 alkalines. 

Warning though... *do not* leave the supplied Duracells in them. I've had 3 family members ask me to get their batteries out. All 3 lights had to be destroyed to get the Duracells out. 

I've yet to have a Rayovac leak in them, but the ones I keep in temperature extremes have eneloops with C cell adapters. One has Powerex C size cells. With eneloops it feels like I forgot to put batteries in it. 

My favorite part (besides the massive throw of those sub 200 lumen numbers) is to dial in your spot and use the tail cap as an on/off switch.


----------



## vadimax

This one:


----------



## flphotog

Just ordered a Nitecore MT40GT should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Tribull

Got a brand new Surefire 6PX Defender and a KX4 conversion head.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've been [email protected]@King for a SS ReVO for about a year. Purchased this one last night. 

~ Chance


----------



## qqqqqqqman

Just got my Acebeam EC50 Gen ll.....sweet! Nice build, very bright, and FLOODY....just right!

Andrew-Amanda.com has a Labor Day sale, 20% off EVERYTHING
CODE : aa4laborday2017


----------



## Torky455

Waiting impatiently for my Emisar D4 to arrive, I decided on the 5D emitters. Also ordered the 18350 tube and an 1100mah Aspire cell to go with it. Should be a fun little beast!


----------



## Bright Bird

Not sure though how long it will take for the Lumintop Prince Mini, Convoy BD06, Imalent DT70 that I ordered to arrive (and the Astrolux MF-01 which is on back order) - but at least I should be getting the silver Olight i3e EOS next week, which should ease my suffering! 

Already received several different kinds of high-drain batteries last week, and I'm expecting to see my first ever 26650 and 14500's in the next few days.


----------



## PaladinNO

qqqqqqqman said:


> Just got my Acebeam EC50 Gen ll.....sweet! Nice build, very bright, and FLOODY....just right!



You got EXCELLENT taste! :twothumbs

Got one of those myself as a replacement worklight. Well built, floody (very even light as well)...pricey, but that's to be expected for a quality product.
Got myself a spare battery for it, as on Turbo, it doesn't last long. Also, it gets HOT!!!
_But perhaps it'll be nice to snuggle it, come the winter._ xD


I've got some new things coming:
FLYYE 500D Cordura Flashlight Pouch Holster Dual Case PH-P005 FE AOR1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLYYE-500D-...ouble-Dual-Case-PH-P005-FE-AOR1-/332108689630

Keeppower NCR18650GA 3500 mAh Li-ion Rechargeable Protected Battery x2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keeppower-N...able-Protected-Battery-x2-Sanyo-/321787389029

MANKER E02H Nichia 219C AAA LED Headlight Red
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANKER-E02H...c-Cap-Pocket-Clip-Headlight-Red-/162597489676

JAXMAN E2 Nichia 219B CRI90 NW Neutral White
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JAXMAN-E2-N...l-White-LED-18650-Flashlight-C3-/371422300951 

...but mostly I'm still waiting for the rest of the good stuff to arrive:
-Thrunite Neutron 2C 2017
-Nitecore Tube
-Keeppower 16340 700 mAh x4 / Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh x2 and a holster for my second Jetbeam EC-R16

Why the stuff that I ordered last comes first, and the stuff that I ordered first hasn't arrived yet, I have no idea. :/


----------



## Xiphex

*1. Nitecore MT06MD 180 Lumen Nichia 219B LED Medical Penlight Flashlight - 2xAAA 
[Pupil Gauge Optionupil gauge printed on flashlight] 

**2. Nitecore NWS20 120 dB Titanium Survival Emergency Whistle 

**3. Nitecore HC70 1000 Lumen LED Headlamp with External Battery Case

**4. Nitecore 40mm Traffic Wand for my SRT7 

At: Nitecore Store online *


----------



## DIPSTIX

Tx25c2vn just ordered it today. Anyone have experence with this light?


----------



## MAD777

DIPSTIX said:


> Tx25c2vn just ordered it today. Anyone have experence with this light?


You're going to love it and be amazed by its throw!


----------



## bykfixer

Wooooooooah!! Never thought I'd ever acquire one of these babies.... and for about the price of a dinner for two at Golden Corral....

The first 'official' flashlight was "invented" in 1910. This "novelty" light was made from about 1912 to about 1915. The 1908 patent was for the Franco brand name that Interstate Electric Novelty Co chose for their products.


----------



## ven

Super cool mr fixer, nice catch!


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Manker PL10 after reading about it. Not too bright of a flashlight or a long runtime at that, but definitely cool to see two hobbies (Pens and flashlights) coming together :twothumbs I've read a lot about Manker here and wanted to try one out as well.


----------



## bykfixer

Light pens are cool.


Mid 80's 2D Mag enroute to my humble abode. It's in much better condition than the one I already have. The one I own now had a stuck battery and the ooze had removed some ano from the outside.

The one on the way reportedly came from a police man's estate.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Another Sigma! Mn Bronze this time


----------



## wimmer21

Ozythemandias said:


> Another Sigma! Mn Bronze this time



Ooh those are nice. Devin posted a pic of one recently that looked amazing. Congrats!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Matt at Adventure Sport Flashlights built these Convoy hosts for me. A mule with a Nichia 219C and an XPL that is a real small form factor power house. Matt does great work for reasonable prices and his customer service is excellent. I am waiting for his custom brass edc 14500 light now.

These are both single 18350's and provide me with all the light I really need. Of course, I don't want to limit myself to two lights, but these do exactly what I need them to. :thumbsup:

The emitters are both perfectly centered but the angle of the pic is a bit off. These utilize Guppy2Drv.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Ozythemandias

wimmer21 said:


> Ooh those are nice. Devin posted a pic of one recently that looked amazing. Congrats!



Thanks! The one he posted was actually mine, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## WebHobbit

Zebralight SC32 cool is on the way. My first Zebralight.


----------



## ven

TOT, that S2 219c mule will be super useful...........love it


----------



## TimeOnTarget

ven said:


> TOT, that S2 219c mule will be super useful...........love it



How did I live without it?

It will be part of the standard load-out now!

:twothumbs


----------



## ven

i am quite partial to a mule/s myself................not the kicking type!


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Wooooooooah!! Never thought I'd ever acquire one of these babies.... and for about the price of a dinner for two at Golden Corral....
> 
> The first 'official' flashlight was "invented" in 1910. This "novelty" light was made from about 1912 to about 1915. The 1908 patent was for the Franco brand name that Interstate Electric Novelty Co chose for their products.


WOW!!!
That is an incredible find!

Looking at that I thought that it was probably a 32. And I wondered what it was doing in a flashlight thread.
Certainly I had no idea that such a light existed.
Can you please give us a few more details?


----------



## vadimax




----------



## MAD777

A new charger arrived today from China. It replaces this one of my old Chargers that burned out. As a bonus, it is supposed to accurately measure internal resistance of batteries.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> WOW!!!
> That is an incredible find!
> 
> Looking at that I thought that it was probably a 32. And I wondered what it was doing in a flashlight thread.
> Certainly I had no idea that such a light existed.
> Can you please give us a few more details?



Hello stranger. 

Basically it's called a "toy" flashlight. Up until probably the 1970's most flashlights were made as "battery selling" devices. The toy pistol light by Franco was a promotional thing used as a give away by news papers and such as 'grand prizes' for subscription sales. The interstate Electric Novelty company put out a line of lights such as a 'fountain pen' replica we now call penlights and a 'flask' replica that were called vest pocket lights.

The dry cell was new and made it so you no longer had a cord from your vest pocket leading to your trousers pocketed wet cell. The tungston bulb was also new and made it so your light could remain on long enough to guide your way for a few minutes. The former carbon filament could only handle a few seconds at a time, hence the word flashlight. 

The Franco pistol was a 'blue'd' steel device that worked off of a 2aa sized battery pack. (2aa's wrapped in tape for stability and cardboard paper to print the battery logo onto). A wire ran to the trigger section to jump power from the cells to the bulb. Batteries only lasted a few minutes and prior to CF Burgess perfecting a carbon zinc formula in 1917, the shelf life was weeks at best, days at worst.

Conrad Hubert (Ever Ready owner... and still two words) bought the Interstate company for their Franco products in 1915. He used many as Eveready (now one word) lights including the toy pistol. His were brass and started out as "blue'd" then later nickel plated. Not sure if only the Daylo name was used in conjunction with the Eveready name of if there were any Eveready only ones. But he built them until about 1921.

The Daylo thing was where old Conrad didn't like the term flashlight in his products... flashlight was so... 1909... and by golly this is 1915... we gotta get with the times and come up with a word for our steady burning lights. He held a contest. The winning word was "Daylo". He spent millions trying to get people to call a battery operated fire on a stick a Daylo, not a flashlight. Probably in the top 10 biggest flops in American history. Right up there with the Edsel... the hoola hoop... the zeppelin. 

I'll fashion a home made battery pack and replace the (working) opalescent bulb with #222 or #224 to make it a thrower. Instead of barely lighting the hand in front of your face I expect it'll be bright enough to find my dropped car keys (provided I dropped them in my 3' circle). 


Ok back to modern light talk....

Ps, I showed the inner workings of the Franco in the "vintage lights in review" thread in the collectors section.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer my friend,
I am smiling, and enjoying, watching how much you have learned, and are willing to share with the rest of us.

I am so happy that you found a niche that allows you to continue to grow in your knowledge.

Thanks So much for your educational and detailed response!

Hopefully, when I drive my dad's car to Florida next year, we will be able to get together again. THAT was fun! 
Poppy


----------



## Poppy

vadimax said:


>


I recently bought the Ryobi bluetooth speaker. It is pretty much OK. I am glad that it will run on my ryobi batteries. I am waiting for the home depot sales that they run near thanksgiving to pick up a couple, additional spare batteries. One nice thing about the radio is that it can be used as a power bank to recharge USB devices.


----------



## Gigler470

I have a Fenix-TK2OR, Fenix-ARE-C2 battery (extra one) and ARE-C2 battery charger from the Fenix store and from Amazon, Nitecore TUBE UV.


----------



## vadimax

Poppy said:


> I recently bought the Ryobi bluetooth speaker. It is pretty much OK. I am glad that it will run on my ryobi batteries. I am waiting for the home depot sales that they run near thanksgiving to pick up a couple, additional spare batteries. One nice thing about the radio is that it can be used as a power bank to recharge USB devices.



I hope you've got not that small "default" charger. People curse it in reviews as it fails one by one: month of work => dead => replaced => month of work => dead, etc.


----------



## mickb

pflexpro C8 downrated to 660 lumens, as a long life moderate throwing option for hunting and duty . If it works out I will buy a few and they will be the last lights I own. People can bring out more and more lumens but I already stepped back to 660 so I don't need anything the future holds, (barring major technological advances)


----------



## ven

mickb said:


> pflexpro C8 downrated to 660 lumens, as a long life moderate throwing option for hunting and duty . If it works out I will buy a few and they will be the last lights I own. People can bring out more and more lumens but I already stepped back to 660 so I don't need anything the future holds, (barring major technological advances)




I am sure it will work, for a back up check the D1 over at int outdoor. $40 will get you a very nice xpl HI 5000k. The UI is great, so you can have 600lm if you want, or up to around 1600lm.


----------



## bykfixer

I actually have some LED stuff coming. Now don't get too excited...

It's parts for my Elzetta Alpha, some lanyard rings, a couple of those funky looking pocket clips and a years supply of Battery Station cells. 

I had $150 burning an Elzetta Z shaped hole in my pocket They are sold out of the Bones so I'm turning my 315 lumen Alpha into a CQB light with their gap between light and user CQB bezel, twisty tail cap and a pocket clip. Gonna try the other one on the Bones I already have. The lanyard rings... well I aint sure where all they'll be used as I still have a few from my last Elzetta order when the Bones first came out. 

I noticed the pocket clip doubles as a combat grip ringand since it does not have a finger ring mounting hole protruding like many it won't stab my leg when I sit with the light inside my trouser pocket. I got used to carrying an EB1 like that this summer so there will be times the Alpha will go from bedside table duty to regular duty use with a simple parts swap.
I considered the DarkSucks clip for the Bones but opted to try out that Elzetta one first.

Raven Concealment has clips back in stock also.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Sunwayman V10R Ti with a Steve Ku switch! 

Got super lucky on this one, so excited!


----------



## staticx57

The Convoy Driver may or may not have NarsilM on it :devil:


----------



## mickb

ven said:


> I am sure it will work, for a back up check the D1 over at int outdoor. $40 will get you a very nice xpl HI 5000k. The UI is great, so you can have 600lm if you want, or up to around 1600lm.



Thanks Ven I will check it out!


----------



## lion504

Nitecore D10.


----------



## Gigler470

Waiting for a Nitecore MT10C, 2 Nitecore IMR 1830 batteries and a Nitecore UM20 smart charger.
Stay Safe...
Gigs


----------



## vadimax

Looks I’ve got nothing... There WAS a Surefire P2X Fury Dual Stage, but its tracking number last update was 12 days ago at Jamaica NY Sorting Center. Perhaps, right there it has been stolen. I have filed a search request at USPS 2 days ago — no update as well. Just perfect...


----------



## ven

:thumbsdow Hope its just a system glitch and it turns up vad


----------



## Frdlite

Led upgrade from led mag and a new battery pack for a 20 year old magcharger I dug out from my storage room


----------



## bykfixer

An Arc 1aaa...





Once again patience has paid off.
Like the toy pistol light I found this looking for something else. I figured they'd be priced way more than my wallet could stand, and yeah it won't cheap yet was less than half of ones I'd seen in well used condition. 
I was looking for a certain 1970's Radio Shack flashlight.





Thought this was pretty cool.
Pardon the blur. A screenshot of a low res seller photo with about 75% crop'd out.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Mokuti clip for the Beagle and a couple Novatac 120E limited editions


----------



## Gt390

Good score on the arc bykfixer the blister pac is a nice extra. I carry an arc aaa everday. Just got a millermods in the mail last week.


----------



## Tribull

Malkoff 2xAA neutral from Gurdygurds.


----------



## MAD777

I have a 3rd Emisar D4 on the way..... (I can quit when I want to)


----------



## bykfixer

Gt390 said:


> Good score on the arc bykfixer the blister pac is a nice extra. I carry an arc aaa everday. Just got a millermods in the mail last week.



I was very stoked to find it.

The only review I could find on this version was one with the "millermod". Good score!!!

This one will replace an older Novatac on days I'm in the mood to carry a classic LED light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> I was very stoked to find it.
> 
> The only review I could find on this version was one with the "millermod". Good score!!!
> 
> *This one will replace an older Novatac on days I'm in the mood to carry a classic LED light.*



You should repost that in the You Know You're A Flashaholic When... 

...* on days I'm in the mood to carry a classic LED light. 

*~ Chance


----------



## Gt390

Technology has made a lot of improvements when any led flashlight can be called classic I guess. I like the classics best myself


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer, sure a classic! What novatacs do you EDC? The little novatacs are one of my fav EDC lights of all time! The form is just perfect for me, the simple UI as well............




Oh and as for mail, not decided yet...................pondering a 90 cri D4 right now.


----------



## bykfixer

I incorrectly said "novatac" when it should've said "Inova".

I occasionally rotate in the first 3 versions of the X1. The 'optic' one by Emissive Energy, the next with a reflector, and the 80 lumen version. I have a 125 lumen version still in the package. Member 1pt21 sent me a black 55 lumen version that also stays NIP. 
Sometimes I carry an early LED minimag too. The 3 watt one from back in the days where things were noted by "watts" to get the crowd all whipped into a frenzy. Lights deemed "as bright as light bulbs" and pure white was all the rage.


----------



## ven

Very cool, i am in the process of checking some LumaPower lights out, old stock on evil bay. AAA,AA and cr123/16340 flavours.................Thinking work keys EDC for a change and may even jump up from AAA(typical as i have a 10180 on there right now) to AA or cr123 size! Weight is not too much of an issue in work, like a prison wardens keys as it is..............Bit of old school maybe


----------



## bykfixer

Yesterday I was in a dressy-bessy conference surrounded by fat bald men who all dress the same. I was wearing my ARC golf shirt with a slight grin on my face the whole time.

My boss at one point asked what was with the perma-grin. I responded "I have an ARC AAA on the way".... 
Woosh... right over his head.... he kinda gave me the usual 'you're a weird dude' look as usual.


----------



## ven

:laughing: nah he is the weird dude for not knowing what you meant


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Screw it! Embrace the Weirdness! lovecpf Are we not men? :naughty: Do we not need illumination?






~ Chance, Who enjoys his weirdness.


----------



## bykfixer

Weird or not... at least wasn't a fat bald guy dressed like everybody else there. And I have an ARC AAA LE on the way to my house. Meanwhile my boss uses his celphone for a flashlight.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Ven, 
I have about 10 Lumapower lights I picked up at a going out of business sale. Some really cool multi power source(16340/14500/18650), some with "Turbohead" etc. the easiest Lights to mod I have seen. I ended up taking them out to look at, power up and then they have sat unused(never made the edc rotation). Let me know if you need anything in particular-glad to send for you to try out or trade, etc. I have Emisar D1, D4's en route with alternate bodies waiting...also waiting on my second Q8(love Narsil, hence the Emisars) and also a "Giggles" whenever production begins. Novotac 120p(modded led) has been in the rotation a lot lately-right size, right tint, easy UI. Also just got a second Four Sevens S-12(my S-12VN is just a little too green so time to do a little mod). Am waiting for the hatchet to fall as to when I go back in for more surgery...bad habit that is, having surgeries....


----------



## ven

Hey eddie, thanks for info..................very tempted. Thinking of the AAA for key chain duty in work, maybe even the AA . Just like the classic look tbh, the UI looks interesting to. 

Congrats on the D1 and D4, soon to be eddies fav little lights.................both suit you well...............crazy!

Good luck eddie, boy its been a rough time for you and family. Stay strong bro, CPF family is here to help keep you entertained


----------



## kj2

HDS rotary Hyper Red. Looking for a red led light for some time now, and the fact it's a HDS makes it even better


----------



## LiftdT4R

Did anyone else get down with the Massdrop AAA Blue Titanium Tool? I know the color is just a gimmick and it's basically the same as all the other Tools but I just love these little lights!!! Perfect fit for a key chain!


----------



## contigo

I have a Q8 on the way


----------



## MAD777

I passed on it, but now looking at your gorgeous picture, I should have!
I have an black TOOL and love the light.


----------



## Rstype

Malkoff Mdc 1xAA neutral . Just needed to have one in neutral. Why not right ? My eneloops eagerly await its arrival


----------



## LiftdT4R

MAD777 said:


> I passed on it, but now looking at your gorgeous picture, I should have!
> I have an black TOOL and love the light.



Nice! Eh, good looking yes, but I'm afraid to see what color variation they'll come out with next and get me to pay a premium for, lol.

Have ya seen the AA tool? I'm so happy with the AAA but I'll have to give the AA a try.


----------



## MAD777

I have seen the AA TOOLs and to be honest, I prefer sleek AA's like Eagletac D25A. Just big enough for the battery.


----------



## LiftdT4R

MAD777 said:


> I have seen the AA TOOLs and to be honest, I prefer sleek AA's like Eagletac D25A. Just big enough for the battery.



Those are sharp looking lights too. Think I may have to try one. Do ya go for the Cree or Nichia? I see sooo many folks opting for the Cree but the tint looks so blue to me. I love the Nichia.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

LiftdT4R said:


> Did anyone else get down with the Massdrop AAA Blue Titanium Tool? I know the color is just a gimmick and it's basically the same as all the other Tools but I just love these little lights!!! Perfect fit for a key chain!



Mine is on order, but Massdrop says it is a little off schedule....


----------



## RGRAY

I have a Massdrop Reylight Pineapple Copper AAA on order and I just got an email that it will be delayed. 

"Due to an unexpected delay, these orders may ship later than the original estimated ship date. Our apologies for any inconvenience. If we find that the drop is going to be delayed by more than 30 days, we will let you know."


----------



## Ishango

After reading so much about it I too ordered an Emisar D4 quad 219c. Really interested in seeing if this light is so wonderful as everyone says 😆


----------



## DIPSTIX

Just pulled the trigger on a TN40SVN spec 3 9000lm 520k lux. Im sure it will dethrone my Acebeam K60 at 5000lm 124k lux.


----------



## ven

DIPSTIX said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a TN40SVN spec 3 9000lm 520k lux. Im sure it will dethrone my Acebeam K60 at 5000lm 124k lux.




:rock:


----------



## ven

Ishango said:


> After reading so much about it I too ordered an Emisar D4 quad 219c. Really interested in seeing if this light is so wonderful as everyone says 




..................it is, the issue you will have is when to stop getting more


----------



## Swedpat

I have considered getting it for a while, and today I ordered it: Thrunite TN30 2016 NW. It will be my very first 4x18650 light. Ordered Keeppower 3500s to feed it with.


----------



## MAD777

Ishango said:


> After reading so much about it I too ordered an Emisar D4 quad 219c. Really interested in seeing if this light is so wonderful as everyone says [emoji38]


It is that wonderful


----------



## MAD777

DIPSTIX said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a TN40SVN spec 3 9000lm 520k lux. Im sure it will dethrone my Acebeam K60 at 5000lm 124k lux.



This is a fantastic, do it all flashlight and a great buy for the performance. HUGE hot spot. It will also keep you warm in winter, LOL.


----------



## Capolini

-D1vn SST40 SD Lumen 2300, Lux 48K, Throw 438m

-TK75vn QUAD SST40 SD-7500L/420cd- Thought about the TN40Svn. That would generate too much heat for my max output tastes!

-K60vn XHP70 SD 

I am getting the Lumen/Lux measured on Both the TK75vn and K60vn


I had NL order them for me so I get them faster! :naughty:


----------



## MAD777

Capolini said:


> .....
> I had NL order them for me so I get them faster! :naughty:



Ha-ha-ha!!!


----------



## Ishango

ven said:


> ..................it is, the issue you will have is when to stop getting more


I can't wait to get it (and the thought of buying multiple has crossed my mind 🙄)


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK75 2018


----------



## ven

Awesome kj2, it looks a great update and imho what should have been last time! Still Fenix eventually get there, always slower than the competition......................but when they do, all past frustrations tend to disappear for me. If a 5000k version comes out, that may tip me over the edge...........


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Awesome kj2, it looks a great update and imho what should have been last time! Still Fenix eventually get there, always slower than the competition......................but when they do, all past frustrations tend to disappear for me. If a 5000k version comes out, that may tip me over the edge...........


Specs look great but am not really feeling the design. But have to wait till my review sample arrives. Battery carrier with usb charger looks handy, but it does require to takeout the carrier. Does save on cost compared with a usb port in the body. And you don't need a rubber flap to cover the port. Still have the original 75 with 2600 lumens so comparing will be fun[emoji14]


----------



## Rstype

Just ordered a H1 nova with a nuetral emmiter from olight. Excited to try one and have a headlamp again .


----------



## MAD777

Another new fly tying vise.... Oops, wrong forum


----------



## WebHobbit

Malkoff MDC HA SHO CR123a - my first MDC is on the way


----------



## Modernflame

WebHobbit said:


> Malkoff MDC HA SHO CR123a - my first MDC is on the way



A fine choice, sir.


----------



## archimedes

Looking forward to a G3 / M61LL-HCRI , and (my first) Malkoff HOT[emoji14]

Thanks scout ...


----------



## Cerealand

4seven Mini Bolt. Been a while since I purchased a light.


----------



## archimedes

Cerealand said:


> 4seven Mini Bolt. Been a while since I purchased a light.


Hey buddy, haven't seen you around much in a while ... welcome back !


----------



## rayman

I got a Fitorch P20R and the appropriate neutral-white emitter on its way.

My first flashlight with built-in charging circuit, I want to see if I will use it as I was always hesitant to buy one with it thinking I won't use it because I have a charger at home and can just swap the batteries.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The world's smartest flashlight. Currently on sale at FourSevens.  

~ CG 

The Quark Smart QSL with Bluetooth compatibility.


----------



## arKmm

I have just ordered a Streamlight Stinger DS HL for work. I have custom torches I got specifically for work but I'm forever worried that I'd lose them so although it's a step down in terms of output/tint, I've picked up the Stinger as it's an off the shelf product with lifetime warranty, and will be pretty hard to break! It's got good enough performance, and a simple UI and I can lend it out to friends/colleagues if needed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Reads like a good plan, arKmm. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## Cerealand

Hi Arch! Long time. Glad to see familiar faces still on here.


----------



## PocketLight88

Acebeam x45, it's been a while since I purchased a new light, the excitement is real!


----------



## cp2315

manker U21vn!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

100% Titanium Bolt Action Pen.:naughty: 

Actually, this isn't for my collection. My mom's 83rd birthday is close at hand. Granny, as she's known by all, writes every day; crosswords, cards and letters. She loves to text me and her friends, but she also uses a pen when she needs to kick it old style.

~ CG 








Photo Credit - 
TheJlew85


----------



## bykfixer

arKmm said:


> I have just ordered a Streamlight Stinger DS HL for work. I have custom torches I got specifically for work but I'm forever worried that I'd lose them so although it's a step down in terms of output/tint, I've picked up the Stinger as it's an off the shelf product with lifetime warranty, and will be pretty hard to break! It's got good enough performance, and a simple UI and I can lend it out to friends/colleagues if needed.



Good move. Statee's in my state use those with Strions for backup.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 100% Titanium Bolt Action Pen.:naughty:
> 
> Actually, this isn't for my collection. My mom's 83rd birthday is close at hand. Granny, as she's known by all, writes every day; crosswords, cards and letters. She loves to text me and her friends, but she also uses a pen when she needs to kick it old style.
> 
> ~ CG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit -
> TheJlew85



Right on!! :thumbsup:
At my wife's uncles 87th birthday he and his 92 year old brother were comparing keyboards on their smartphones. Priceless moment.

What kind of cartridge does that bolt action pen use? Granny will love it. Titanium sounds like it'll be 'weighty' without being heavy. 

I have a G2 from the Scout24 big pile sale. It'll stay stock.


----------



## ven

Very nice pen CG, although i am not a "collector" of such, i do like a nice pen


----------



## blah9

My Emisar D4 with Nichia LEDs just arrived the other day and I'm waiting on an Emisar D4vn with the XPG LEDs. Loving the Nichia version and am excited about having more throw soon as well. One for me and one for my wife to carry on hikes/camping/whatever. The next question is which one will each of us prefer haha!


----------



## terjee

Quark Smart QSL.
I considered it, spent a few weeks talking myself out of it, and then they turned up with a 50% discount, so.... you know how that story goes. ;-)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Right on!! :thumbsup:
> At my wife's uncles 87th birthday he and his 92 year old brother were comparing keyboards on their smartphones. Priceless moment.
> 
> What kind of cartridge does that bolt action pen use? Granny will love it. Titanium sounds like it'll be 'weighty' without being heavy.
> 
> I have a G2 from the Scout24 big pile sale. It'll stay stock.



Granny's pen is a TiNyBolt Deluxe. It takes a Lamy M22 refill, is four inches long and weighs 31 grams. 

I love to make mom laugh, so I told her I wanted the pen to join my Ti. Bolt flashlight collection after she'd assumed room temperature. 

It was purchased from CPF member TheJlew85, withoutadoubt, one of the nicest guys on this forum. Another reason the pen will always be special to me. Hopefully, Granny will use it for a long time. 

~ Cg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

terjee said:


> Quark Smart QSL.
> I considered it, spent a few weeks talking myself out of it, and then they turned up with a 50% discount, so.... you know how that story goes. ;-)



 Same here...... it should arrive in today's mail. :naughty: Hey, I'm not weak! They're practically giving these away. 

~ Cg


----------



## rjking

My postman is monitoring this thread so I'm not telling.


----------



## ven

sc53w


----------



## Keitho

Nice, ven, I _thought_ it had been awhile since you'd had a ZL in the mail...


----------



## ven

Keitho said:


> Nice, ven, I _thought_ it had been awhile since you'd had a ZL in the mail...




:laughing: 

Little family,


----------



## terjee

ven said:


> sc53w



Nice! These seem awesome. 

Just ordered an SC53c earlier today, so that’s incoming as well.

I had a hard time deciding between that and the SC5c Mk II, so I finally settled on both. 

They’re so similar in a lot of ways, but bottom line is that for me, they fit into different use cases.

The SC5c Mk II is amazing at putting out lumens from an AA, it’s a powerful and versatile light. It’s great when I want an AA light that performs closer to a big light. 

The SC53c seems better as an “always with me” standby/backup/emergency EDC. It’s not as powerful, but the mode spacing and longer runtime in lower modes makes it a better choice *for me* as an EDC. I think.

I have to admit I bought the SC5c Mk II first, for an EDC light, but so far I have zero regrets in getting both.

If either of them ends up chasing dust bunnies on a shelf, it can always be passed to the flashaholic in training. Kids are very handy for these things, it’s like having a constant standby excuse.


----------



## ven

Agree terjee, real nice little AA lights, well the sc53w anyway(sc5c mkII is chunky!)





I dont have a 600(maybe/yet) but i do like the more compact body of the 62/63 and 53 series V the chunkier style. The 4500k is not bad at all , its towards yellow but not like the xp-l2 4000k is on my sample. Either way its nice on the eye, will use for a bit before deciding where it will fit in.


----------



## terjee

ven said:


> I dont have a 600(maybe/yet) but i do like the more compact body of the 62/63 and 53 series V the chunkier style. The 4500k is not bad at all , its towards yellow but not like the xp-l2 4000k is on my sample. Either way its nice on the eye, will use for a bit before deciding where it will fit in.



An SC600w Mk III has snuck itself into a semi-permanent place in my backpack, and so far I’m nothing but pleased about it. Especially the spot+spill, I find it extremely well balanced for a generic “never know what I’ll use it for”-light. Enough throw for distance, enough spill for inside. Next up for me will probably be the SC64c, when that turns up at my favorite dealer, and then I’m on to at least one floody (for around the house use).


----------



## MAD777

Modded Emisar D1 by @vinhnguyen54 with a SST40 Shaved Dome.
A lot of Emisars have been finding their way to my mailbox!


----------



## Capolini

TK75vn QUAD SST40 SD :thumbsup:


----------



## Boris74

Olight had a pretty good sale. So I ordered a Ti SMini. I don’t need it or want it. I just have a fascination with Titanium, watch, knives, jewelry, got it all in Ti. Need my daily user light to match lol. 

Also got an I3EOS for 99% off, not a bad deal. Will make a great Xmas gift for someone.


----------



## MAD777

Capolini said:


> TK75vn QUAD SST40 SD [emoji106]


Good one, Cap!


----------



## ssmith571

Emisar D4vn XPL HI 4000K - This is actually my first modified flashlight, and second Emisar D4. I would have to say that I have made the transition from newbie to flashaholic. I no longer struggle with acronyms or terminology on cpf, and I have purchased 4 new flashlights in the last 15 days. Im really looking forward to finally getting a hold of one of vinh’s flashlights.


----------



## MAD777

ssmith571 said:


> I would have to say that I have made the transition from newbie to flashaholic. I no longer struggle with acronyms or terminology on cpf, and I have purchased 4 new flashlights in the last 15 days.



What's this "CPF"?

Just kidding! Welcome to the madness.


----------



## RGRAY

Incoming,* 5 spinnners and 36 trits😎*

*MECHFORCE DELTACORE SS (*3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mechforce-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

*VENOM IFDGT TI FLAMED *(2 GREEN 2 ICE BLUUE TRIT) SPINNER
*VENOM TRIFDGT TI FAMED *(3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Venom-D-D-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

*VENON IFDGT BLACK WIDOW SS* (4 GREEN 4 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
*VENOM TRIFDGT BLACK WIDOW SS *(6 GREEN 6 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VenomDD-BlackWidow-Combo-Set-Serial-2-RARE-ZeroFeud-Rotablade/182867345352?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D41375%26meid%3D017b80ebd9d1454d95dd97ea04f771fc%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D182867345352&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

I went a little crazy.


----------



## Capolini

^^^

At first I said,,,"what kind of torches are those?!" ,,never heard of them!

Then I clicked on one of the links, lol!,,,,,,,,looks like that can be an expensive hobby also.


----------



## Sarge120867

Olight S2 Baton, S1R Turbo S and the I3E.


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> sc53w



Interesting! I just checked the ZebraLight site but didn't see this one. 

I have an Emisar D1S coming. I also placed an order for a Spy.


----------



## wimmer21

Capolini said:


> TK75vn QUAD SST40 SD :thumbsup:



I still don't have a light with the SST40 emitter. I must get one. 

Congrats


----------



## XR6Toggie

I'm currently waiting on an Elzetta Charlie C133. The exchange rate makes them expensive but I've always wanted a top quality light and they had a recent discount so I pulled the pin and ordered one. I've heard a lot of good things about them and I really hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## terjee

Zebralight SC64c, pre-order, so will be a while.

Also, Foursevens Maelstrom MMX-360, because at 70% off, this was too good to pass up:
https://www.foursevens.com/products/MMX-360-AF


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> I have an Emisar D1S coming. I also placed an order for a Spy.



Steve, please compare the D1S to the U21vn when you get a chance.


----------



## Newlumen

* Fenix FD65vn XHP35 HI 5000K
**Manker TimebackVN Debadge Shinny Polished, 6 color Trits. Nichia 219c 5000K, 
Nitecore mh20vn. Sst40 dedome
Strive vn. Quad xpl hi 6500k
Acebeam l30vn


*


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> *
> Acebeam l30vn
> *



Is that the L30vn with SST40?


----------



## Newlumen

MAD777 said:


> Is that the L30vn with SST40?



No. I believe xhp70.2.


----------



## Johnno

Just ordered in the last week:
Zebralight SC600w Mk IV Plus
BLF Q8
Astrolux MF02 (XHP35 HI)
Astrolux S41 4x (Nichia 219B)
Astrolux S41S 4X (XP-G3)
Astrolux S41S Stainless Steel 4x (Nichia 219B)
Astrolux S41S Colored 4x (Nichia 219C)
Astrolux SS Stainless Steel (XPL-HI)


----------



## MAD777

@johnno you're going to need a bigger mailbox!


----------



## Modernflame

Johnno said:


> Just ordered in the last week:
> Zebralight SC600w Mk IV Plus
> BLF Q8
> Astrolux MF02 (XHP35 HI)
> Astrolux S41 4x (Nichia 219B)
> Astrolux S41S 4X (XP-G3)
> Astrolux S41S Stainless Steel 4x (Nichia 219B)
> Astrolux S41S Colored 4x (Nichia 219C)
> Astrolux SS Stainless Steel (XPL-HI)



Flashaholics, you are not alone!


----------



## wimmer21

MAD777 said:


> Steve, please compare the D1S to the U21vn when you get a chance.



Sure thing, but I don't expect there will be much of a comparison. The U21vn will likely have twice the candela of the D1S, while the Emisar will be much smaller and probably feel like a feather in hand compared to that hunk of metal.


----------



## RGRAY

RGRAY said:


> Incoming,* 5 spinnners and 36 trits*
> 
> *MECHFORCE DELTACORE SS (*3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mechforce-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> *VENOM IFDGT TI FLAMED *(2 GREEN 2 ICE BLUUE TRIT) SPINNER
> *VENOM TRIFDGT TI FAMED *(3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Venom-D-D-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> *VENON IFDGT BLACK WIDOW SS* (4 GREEN 4 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
> *VENOM TRIFDGT BLACK WIDOW SS *(6 GREEN 6 ICE BLUE TRIT) SPINNER
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VenomDD-BlackWidow-Combo-Set-Serial-2-RARE-ZeroFeud-Rotablade/182867345352?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D41375%26meid%3D017b80ebd9d1454d95dd97ea04f771fc%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D182867345352&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> I went a little crazy.



I found one more VENOM TRIFDGT in copper and ordered 6 more trits; 3 green and 3 yellow.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Venom-TriF...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## vadimax

I cannot believe that... 57 days have passed, I was considering it stolen, but my SF Fury finally found its way home (image of the family reunited ):


----------



## bykfixer

Very nice VM... very nice.

Speaking of nice, a minty E2E was waiting in my mailbox today. 




This is a twisty with 3 flat spots.


----------



## the0dore3524

bykfixer said:


> Very nice VM... very nice.
> 
> Speaking of nice, a minty E2D was waiting in my mailbox today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a twisty with 3 flat spots.



I think you meant E2E [emoji6]


----------



## jfhrtn

Emisar D1vn SST40 SD by @vinhnguyen54 will be hitting my mailbox soon [emoji106]


----------



## MAD777

jfhrtn said:


> Emisar D1vn SST40 SD by @vinhnguyen54 will be hitting my mailbox soon [emoji106]


Anxiously awaiting mine too!
Although I'm further back in the que because I lied to myself and said I didn't need one. Then I came to my senses. LOL


----------



## bykfixer

the0dore3524 said:


> I think you meant E2E [emoji6]



Corrected. Thanks for pointing that out.

It's been one of those days where my left side is battling my right side... right now the right side is losing.


----------



## jfhrtn

MAD777 said:


> Anxiously awaiting mine too!
> Although I'm further back in the que because I lied to myself and said I didn't need one. Then I came to my senses. LOL


Just ordered mine on 11/5/17. Don't really know the time frame of his lights but I figured the next couple weeks or so


----------



## KuroNekko

I had a tester Rofis R1 arrive earlier this week. I'm currently field testing it for a review. I've also recently placed an order for a Zanflare F1 so that should arrive sometime in a few weeks. I also bought a Foursevens Atom AL with the 360 head strap. I'm worried about this order because I ordered it on Halloween and it was shipped on 11/2. The USPS "tracking number" provided by Foursevens states that it was delivered to my mailbox on 11/4... but it's not there. I've checked every single day since and it's not there. I live in an apartment complex with a locked mailbox so doorstep theft is not an issue with USPS packages. I'm starting to wonder if the postal service made an error and left the key for the package locker in someone else's mail box. 

Foursevens does state that Tracking isn't the same as Delivery Confirmation:

_"Delivery confirmation is included with all domestic USA orders - First-Class mail and USPS Priority Mail Enter a delivery confirmation number into the search box at www.USPS.com to check whether your package has been scanned and finally delivered to its destination. Note: This is a delivery confirmation number, not a tracking number. The carrier will not provide any info until after the shipment is delivered to your location. USPS is not required to update information for these packages at each scanning facility. Tracking is only available for USPS Express Mail. _
_USPS may not scan the package until it reaches the local station just before it is delivered. Therefore packages cannot be tracked with this number, and some packages may show as "delivered" when they are en route to the local destination. This is just how the postal system works."_

The problem is that it's been over a week and the "tracking number" states it's been delivered to my mailbox over 5 days ago. 
Anyone else have this issue with packages? How long does it normally take to get a package from Foursevens in the continental US? I'm wondering if I should wait a bit more or consider it a lost package. 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## RGRAY

I couldn't resist, Damascus and Trits. 😎

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CKF-PEPYAK...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terjee

terjee: Could you add an SC600Fc?
zebralight: Just added that a few minutes ago. 

So now I have an SC600Fc Mk IV Plus preordered, in addition to an SC64c.


----------



## RGRAY

RGRAY said:


> I couldn't resist, Damascus and Trits. 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CKF-PEPYAK...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I just found the other one too.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CKF-Pepyak...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## GRAY LITNIN

Convoy S2+ Blue, 4C, 8 chip 
Convoy S2+ Desert Tan w/biscotti, 1A, 8 chip
Diffusers


----------



## LGT

I have a ZL SC63w on the way. It's a birthday gift for my seven year old grandson who has been using all of my ZL's for some time, and has mode changes down pretty good. He's also responsible with loosening the tailcap, which I prefer,even though there's no reported parasitic drain on ZL lights.


----------



## wimmer21

Received tracking info for my Spy 007 Sapphire. Delivery expected tomorrow or Friday at the latest. I'm kinda excited!


----------



## ven

LGT said:


> I have a ZL SC63w on the way. It's a birthday gift for my seven year old grandson who has been using all of my ZL's for some time, and has mode changes down pretty good. He's also responsible with loosening the tailcap, which I prefer,even though there's no reported parasitic drain on ZL lights.




Awesome!! Its great when the little ones have an interest in the big boys toys. I am sure he will be over the moon, very nice 4500k and very bright!


----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> Received tracking info for my Spy 007 Sapphire. Delivery expected tomorrow or Friday at the latest. I'm kinda excited!




Super exciting stuff steve, congrats and a very worthy light to add to your amazing collection Just dont try and explain to the ladies how much the little piece of art costs, even worse trying to justify to none flashaholics.........................it will end bad, probably in a straight jacket:nana:


----------



## KuroNekko

KuroNekko said:


> I had a tester Rofis R1 arrive earlier this week. I'm currently field testing it for a review. I've also recently placed an order for a Zanflare F1 so that should arrive sometime in a few weeks. I also bought a Foursevens Atom AL with the 360 head strap. I'm worried about this order because I ordered it on Halloween and it was shipped on 11/2. The USPS "tracking number" provided by Foursevens states that it was delivered to my mailbox on 11/4... but it's not there. I've checked every single day since and it's not there. I live in an apartment complex with a locked mailbox so doorstep theft is not an issue with USPS packages. I'm starting to wonder if the postal service made an error and left the key for the package locker in someone else's mail box.
> 
> Foursevens does state that Tracking isn't the same as Delivery Confirmation:
> 
> _"Delivery confirmation is included with all domestic USA orders - First-Class mail and USPS Priority Mail Enter a delivery confirmation number into the search box at www.USPS.com to check whether your package has been scanned and finally delivered to its destination. Note: This is a delivery confirmation number, not a tracking number. The carrier will not provide any info until after the shipment is delivered to your location. USPS is not required to update information for these packages at each scanning facility. Tracking is only available for USPS Express Mail. _
> _USPS may not scan the package until it reaches the local station just before it is delivered. Therefore packages cannot be tracked with this number, and some packages may show as "delivered" when they are en route to the local destination. This is just how the postal system works."_
> 
> The problem is that it's been over a week and the "tracking number" states it's been delivered to my mailbox over 5 days ago.
> Anyone else have this issue with packages? How long does it normally take to get a package from Foursevens in the continental US? I'm wondering if I should wait a bit more or consider it a lost package.



It still didn't arrive by this Monday so I went to my local post office to inquire about it. I was then told that because of my zip code, I had to go to another post office. I went there and was able to talk to a postal worker who actually seemed to care. He took down my name, phone number, and tracking info for the package and told me a supervisor was going to look into it and call me the next day. I then ran some errands and at the end of the same day, got a call from the USPS supervisor. She told me they tracked down the package and determined it was accidentally delivered to the wrong address. It was returned and now it was in my mail box. I was very pleased to hear that. I then went to the mail box and there it was. Delightful. 

For $15 on clearance, the Foursevens Atom AL with the 360 headlamp kit is a steal. The only issue was that when I opened it, I saw that the magnet of the flashlight had come off into the headset's mount. Maybe this was why it was on clearance? It was a quick fix with my Leatherman and Gorilla super glue. The Atom AL itself works very well and the flood beam it casts is like nothing else. It's amazing for close-up work with a completely even flood. The glow-in-the-dark "reflector" is also a very neat touch. I was originally just going to buy the 360 headset for my MLR2 but for an additional $7.50, got the Atom AL too. Very pleased and kudos to USPS for finding my package. Hopefully, my Zanflares won't get lost.


----------



## LGT

ven said:


> Awesome!! Its great when the little ones have an interest in the big boys toys. I am sure he will be over the moon, very nice 4500k and very bright!


He was. First question was "when is going to get dark?"


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> Super exciting stuff steve, congrats and a very worthy light to add to your amazing collection Just dont try and explain to the ladies how much the little piece of art costs, even worse trying to justify to none flashaholics.........................it will end bad, probably in a straight jacket:nana:



:laughing: you are correct, sir! I've already lied to my dad about spending a hundred bucks on a zirc Hanko. He still shook his head like that was too much. lol


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

My first new Malkoff should be in my hands by tomorrow...

Very excited.

MD2 with m61HOT, high/low switch, and tricap.


----------



## terryoregon

Pre-ordered Nitecore TINI (red). Estimated release date - TOMORROW.


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> Received tracking info for my Spy 007 Sapphire. Delivery expected tomorrow or Friday at the latest. I'm kinda excited!


Congratulations Steve!


----------



## ZMZ67

Another 4Sevens PK Knight and a few accessories. With the big clearance price I bought a Knight and a blue Paladin originally with the idea of the Paladin as strictly a collectible and the Knight to play with. Liked the lights so well that I bought another Paladin and now another Knight so I could have them for EDC. I am actually finding the 2 mode to be very practical and there are hidden modes available if you need them.


----------



## bykfixer

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> My first new Malkoff should be in my hands by tomorrow...
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> MD2 with m61HOT, high/low switch, and tricap.



Good score!! You'll be pleased.



ZMZ67 said:


> Another 4Sevens PK Knight and a few accessories. With the big clearance price I bought a Knight and a blue Paladin originally with the idea of the Paladin as strictly a collectible and the Knight to play with. Liked the lights so well that I bought another Paladin and now another Knight so I could have them for EDC. I am actually finding the 2 mode to be very practical and there are hidden modes available if you need them.



Very nifty little flashlights. I never tried any hidden modes, but I really like the memory feature. I got one of each but traded the blue one. The silver one is my favorite. I think it's because it's so weighty it feels like it would make a great throwing stone if all else fails.


After working 20 days in a row sun up to sundown I celebrated an impending day off near the close of business yesterday with an order for SureFire's newest E2. My thinking was how much fun I was having with the incan throw, and a 200 lumen tunnel beam. If it has similar that sucker should throw a beam to the next zip code from my house. Bought it direct from SureFire just to make sure.


----------



## zespectre

terryoregon said:


> Pre-ordered Nitecore TINI (red). Estimated release date - TOMORROW.



Me too
and since the "overtime" pixies were good to me, I also ordered a Klarus G35 Woo Hoo!


----------



## vadimax

I am expecting nothing. And this is why:



Yeah, I am stupid. 170-230€ are gone...


----------



## LGT

After years of reading about them, will finally stick my toe into the elzetta waters with an Alpha 313 , high/low tail cap. Looking forward to getting what sounds like a tough light. Should have it by Friday.


----------



## DaYoop

Just ordered a Nitecore HC 30 headlamp, Thorfire VG15s, Thorfire TK15s, 4 pack of Odec 18650's and a 4pack of Lavafox 18650's. Debating on the Nitecore MH27, maybe next week.


----------



## bykfixer

LGT said:


> After years of reading about them, will finally stick my toe into the elzetta waters with an Alpha 313 , high/low tail cap. Looking forward to getting what sounds like a tough light. Should have it by Friday.



Money well spent.


----------



## Matt7337

Also waiting to jump on the Nitecore TINI. I have had a Fenix L0D on my keychain for 9 years and it's time for an upgrade. 

I have a new to me C2 on the way which is going straight back out to FiveMega to be bored for 18650s. Also my substantial first order from Oveready is sitting in UK customs waiting to be cleared, including a V5 triple dropin and lego parts for the aforementioned C2.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Just bought a McGizmo PD prototype and aluminum mule! 

Interested in seeing how the PD compared to Nitecores piston. Probably going to have to send them to someone for modding, anyone know who would work with older lights like that?


----------



## blueridgeman

I am updating my older Surefire G2 and Maglight with Malkoff Leds, just placed the order today!


----------



## joelbnyc

GRAY LITNIN said:


> Convoy S2+ Blue, 4C, 8 chip
> Convoy S2+ Desert Tan w/biscotti, 1A, 8 chip
> Diffusers


Just ordered an S3 7a 3000K x4 with biscotti, and diffusers, and a Jaxman EL2 triple Nichia 4000K, supposed to be NVSL219CT R9050.

Also narrowing down a Zebra. Hard to pick just one.


----------



## Matt7337

Ozythemandias said:


> Just bought a McGizmo PD prototype and aluminum mule!
> 
> Interested in seeing how the PD compared to Nitecores piston. Probably going to have to send them to someone for modding, anyone know who would work with older lights like that?



Interesting, I didn't even know that McGizmo had a PD light. I still use my Nitecore D10, D20 and EX10 sometimes. Love them all and looking back on it now they were ahead of their time with the piston drive, and each time I use one of those "old" lights I am reminded of the great build quality they had back then. Sadly that of their new lights is nowhere near as good.

Still mourning the loss of one custom D10 and hoping that it'll turn up in the house, garage or workshop some day.


----------



## archimedes

I think that Nitecore originally licensed the piston concept from McGizmo


----------



## Ozythemandias

Everyone says that Nitecore stole the design from Don but I see the designs as completely different. Nitecore is basically an e-switch and the piston is simply used to actuate the switch. MicGizmo’s seems to be a two stage twisty with mechanical contacts that can also be actuated by the tail

At least as I understand them. Hopefully looking at the prototype will help me get a better idea.


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> I think that Nitecore originally licensed the piston concept from McGizmo


Further search, and a slight correction, yields ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2925983


----------



## jdboy

Well my wife let my Christmas present slip so I will have a new Fenix PD35TAC in FDE Battleworn finish coming soon. This is the first light my wife has ever bough me and it looks to be pretty cool. It'll always be cherished for certain.


----------



## bykfixer

I have a Tana module being built. An E series type with a factory output in a warm-ish tint. 

I was priviledged to test drive one. I took it out of the envelope, placed it in the light, turned it on for 45 seconds, lit the shower stall in my bathroom, then lit a factory bulb next to it and done....put the test drive back in a return envelope... thinking "Yup, this is the one for me"...


----------



## blueridgeman

One of these - in green for my fishing kayak:







Why green? fits the fishhound perfectly with that cera-coating:

http://www.petesgarage.com/merchant/4043/images/zoom/Propel003_zpsc04c7a41.jpg


----------



## bykfixer

Side button is cool BRM. Nice light.

Good features. Memory is cool too but...
Any tactical light that reccomends NOT using primaries is out for me. Primary batteries are a must for any light I depend on when failure is not an option. Sudden impact can trip the protection circuit leaving you in darkness. No thanks Fenix.


----------



## terryoregon

Arrived today, the newly released Nitecore TINI:
.




.




.




.




.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Two Mcgizmos from Benny’s garage sale! So exciting


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> Two Mcgizmos from Benny’s garage sale! So exciting


Hope to see photos, when you can ....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

terryoregon said:


> Arrived today, the newly released Nitecore TINI:
> 
> .



Too cool, had to order a blue one. 

~ Cg


----------



## MadAmos

Emisar D4vn Green XPL HI 6500K 
Emisar D1vn Gray SST40 SD 6500K 

Both from Vinh's Black Friday sale.


----------



## Newlumen

Fenix PD35TAC- pewter battleworn
fenix PD35TAC- spartan battleworn
fenix tk15ue- pewter battleworn


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> Hope to see photos, when you can ....



Will do! Your response made me remember I already posted about it and we discussed it, guess I’m forgetting things at ripe old age of 30! 

Anyway, also closed a trade deal so I should be getting some beautiful Tains this week too!


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> ....
> Anyway, also closed a trade deal so I should be getting some beautiful Tains this week too!



Photos of McGizmos and Tains always welcome ...


----------



## Capolini

D1Svn w/ Oslon Black flat LED :naughty:


----------



## bladesmith3

jdboy said:


> Well my wife let my Christmas present slip so I will have a new Fenix PD35TAC in FDE Battleworn finish coming soon. This is the first light my wife has ever bough me and it looks to be pretty cool. It'll always be cherished for certain.



I saw this post and checked out the battleworn fde
and jumped on the bandwagon and ordered one also. very cool finish.


----------



## Boris74

I’ve been in need of a good thrower for a while. Just discovered battery junction has one heck of a sale going on. Found a Nitecore MT40GT for a great deal. It will for sure throw plenty for my terrain, and enough left over for some more. They had nextorch K1 keychain lights extremely cheap too so I got a few for gifts and one for myself


----------



## puglife

3x Rayovac indestructible AA (christmas gifts)
2x Manker E03H Nichia (christmas gifts)
EagTac SX30A4 Nichia
BLF Q8
Lumintop cooper tool Nichia
Astrolux A1 Nichia :shrug:
Lumintop IYP365 Nichia
Thrunite Ti3 NW
Armytek Prime A1 Pro v3 XP-L Warm


----------



## rjking

The last of the Surefire E2L Outdoorsman.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Simple. A Surefire 3400 mAH 18650 for my P1R; and some more Eneloops...


----------



## Hoodzy98

Solarforce L2C Carbon fiber 🤗


----------



## staticx57

puglife said:


> 3x Rayovac indestructible AA (christmas gifts)
> 2x Manker E03H Nichia (christmas gifts)
> EagTac SX30A4 Nichia
> BLF Q8
> Lumintop cooper tool Nichia
> Astrolux A1 Nichia :shrug:
> Lumintop IYP365 Nichia
> Thrunite Ti3 NW
> Armytek Prime A1 Pro v3 XP-L Warm


Sounds like a party when they all arrive


----------



## Ozythemandias

Tains arrived! 






Gizmos are coming from overseas so the wait is longer


----------



## the0dore3524

Ozythemandias said:


> Tains arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmos are coming from overseas so the wait is longer



Nice ozy! Is that Damascus I spot? [emoji7]


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff M31L 219B V2


----------



## Ozythemandias

the0dore3524 said:


> Nice ozy! Is that Damascus I spot? [emoji7]



Yeah baby! This thing is a beauty. 

I’ve been torn about the Azco for a super long time, biggest hangup was the funny switch and mode memory, I’m glad I finally got one. Not sure how I feel about the Ottaviano, it’s for sure my prettiest light but if it doesn’t get much use I don’t think I’ll be keeping it. Amazingly good looking light though.


----------



## the0dore3524

Haha glad to hear it. Haven’t posted in this thread for a while so here’s what I’ve got coming:

(5) SureFire 6PX Pro 
(3) SureFire Sidekick Keychain Lights
(1) SureFire Titan AAA
(1) Okluma TinyDC + H17F UG + Okluma Shirt (lost in transit as of current RIP...hopefully it shows up soon)
(3) Ice blue tritium vials from Bart


----------



## bykfixer

Coming soon:

The SureFire EDCL-2T perpitrator retina blaster.


----------



## puglife

staticx57 said:


> Sounds like a party when they all arrive



yup:rock:


----------



## Thunderbird

*1. LUMINTOP Tool Ti Nichia 219BT (Gift for the wife)*

2. 4 LED, 4 X 18650 copy of a copy thing, coming tomorrow


----------



## xdayv

the0dore3524 said:


> Haha glad to hear it. Haven’t posted in this thread for a while so here’s what I’ve got coming:
> 
> (5) SureFire 6PX Pro
> (3) SureFire Sidekick Keychain Lights
> (1) SureFire Titan AAA
> (1) Okluma TinyDC + H17F UG + Okluma Shirt (lost in transit as of current RIP...hopefully it shows up soon)
> (3) Ice blue tritium vials from Bart


Hope you'll recover that Okluma soon!! With the H17F driver, it's a complete package.


----------



## Scribe

My first Okluma arrived last week. Love it!


----------



## archimedes

Scribe said:


> My fist Okluma arrived last week. Love it! ....



Any more details on this one ?

Material ? Finish ?


----------



## the0dore3524

archimedes said:


> Any more details on this one ?
> 
> Material ? Finish ?



It’s Damascus. I believe Jeff was doing a new finish...you can find more info on the FB group. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1272122276182357?view=permalink&id=1620875137973734


----------



## archimedes

Thanks ... looks great

Quite a different pattern than he'd used before.

The etch seems very deep.


----------



## puglife

Thunderbird said:


> 2. 4 LED, 4 X 18650 copy of a copy thing, coming tomorrow



Tint color ?


----------



## blueridgeman

Olight Mini TI - polished finish, so I can find it since it's so small, from the sponsored Olight store on here.

*... hotlinked image deleted ...*


----------



## richbuff

Thunderbird said:


> *1. LUMINTOP Tool Ti Nichia 219BT (Gift for the wife)*
> 
> 2. 4 LED, 4 X 18650 copy of a copy thing, coming tomorrow <snipped pic from quote>


Maybe my perceptions are distorted, but the head-on pic clearly shows four LEDs, while the other pic seems to show about eight LEDs.


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff neutral Hound Dog 18650 and an MDC 2AA body.


----------



## Modernflame

dhunley1 said:


> Malkoff neutral Hound Dog 18650 and an MDC 2AA body.



The neutral Hound Dog 18650 was my first Malkoff flashlight and is still my personal favorite. Will yours have the tri-cap, by chance?


----------



## archimedes

Seemed like I needed to try an Emisar D1 / D4 ... :shrug:


----------



## Modernflame

The self diagnosed low output junkie goes high output? Is this still CPF?


----------



## staticx57

Everyone should try a D4, D1, D1S. I really like the Nichia as CRI is great.


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> Seemed like I needed to try an Emisar D1 / D4 ... :shrug:





Modernflame said:


> The self diagnosed low output junkie goes high output? Is this still CPF?



Haha ... good one 

I was actually more interested in the advanced UI than the max output on these, but I am not _always_ totally opposed to having a blast of photons available from time to time.

One of my other niche interests here on CPF is "pocket throwers" ... maximum throw in minimum size. Not total output, but distance in tiny single-cell setups. Examples being SF E1B, LL Mini, MBI HF/R ZoomHead, etc.

So, this isn't Dylan goes electric ....


----------



## archimedes

staticx57 said:


> Everyone should try a D4, D1, D1S. I really like the Nichia as CRI is great.


I didn't get the Nichia


----------



## bykfixer

Another A2 white LED on the way via Mr. Flame. A bit on the worn looking side, but chicks dig scars.

My Tana SingLED is stuck in New York. Croatia to NY in 1.5 days. But I'm starting to wonder if the postal folks in New York aren't test driving it. 3 days in NY so far. 

Still no word from SureFire re: their new EDCL2T. Expect a "shipped" email any time. 

A pair of PK Knights are on order from foursevens store. Basically they were either bogo or 50% off depending on ones perspective. Christmas presents. 

I have a Streamlight Stinger Classic LED (incan body with a Stinger LED) in a cart waiting to pull the trigger in a few days. 

Oh, and an E1E crosshair logo, gun metal finish should arrive soon....


Let's see... yup that's it for now.


----------



## blueridgeman

Streamlight Polytac X and an Olight S Mini TI (delayed a few weeks per latest email)


----------



## Ironside

Ian2381 said:


> Xeno E03 and Sipik Sk68
> That's it for now



Xeno 03 is my favorite light to use regularly. Great build for the price. I have been using them every day for years without any issues. I have 2 - neutral and warm XML but want to get another. Where did you find yours?


----------



## shotypua24

Im just waiting for Manker fir the restock of the Timeback 2 then time for the waiting game 😊


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A JetBeam 18650 cell. I was going through my lights/batteries and noticed I was using a magnetic spacer on top of my Orbtronic within my JetBeam WL-S2. Now that I think about it, spacers seem mickey-mouse to me. The reverse-polarity protection ring within that light stands up too much for the button top to make contact. So I've got to believe the JB 18650 has a tall enough + terminal on its 18650...


----------



## terryoregon

So many flashlights, so little time. This forum is costing me money. I hear all the buzz about a particular flashlight, suddenly I'm ordering it. 

*Emisar D4. *Never got a tracking #, but arrived just about when _intl-outdoor.com _said it would (12 business days).






.


----------



## MaxLumenzo

terryoregon said:


> Arrived today, the newly released Nitecore TINI:
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How are you liking it? I'm getting mine in a few days. I went for the silver.


----------



## dhunley1

Have a Malkoff neutral Hound Dog 18650 and an MDC 2AA body on the way. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## terryoregon

MaxLumenzo said:


> How are you liking it? I'm getting mine in a few days. I went for the silver.



So far, the TINI is everything it's advertised to be. It makes a great conversation piece when showing it to others. Extremely pocketable, along with my TIP and Olight I3E.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Forgot to post a pic here, very happy with the Garage Sale


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

terryoregon said:


> So far, the TINI is everything it's advertised to be. It makes a great conversation piece when showing it to others. Extremely pocketable, along with my TIP and Olight I3E.



Indeed! Just don't tell the non-initiated how much. They just can't comprehend. :shakehead 

~ Chance 






FYI, You can hide it behind your thumb.


----------



## bykfixer

Every Maglite Solitaire LED that BrightGuy had in stock....
4 was all they had left, and 4 was all I needed to comple the list of Christmas presents. 

Each year I give away a flashlight to each of the fellas who come over my house Christmas Eve. This is year 3 of that tradition. Year 1 was aaa minimag LED's and Coast HP1's, last year was black Friday priced ML25's and Coast HP7's....

This year it's 47 lumen Solitaires and Rayovac 2aa Indestructables...


----------



## GRAY LITNIN

joelbnyc said:


> Just ordered an S3 7a 3000K x4 with biscotti, and diffusers, and a Jaxman EL2 triple Nichia 4000K, supposed to be NVSL219CT R9050.
> 
> Also narrowing down a Zebra. Hard to pick just one.



I love the biscotti firmware, was worried that the low wouldnt be low enough but its fine for me. Its not firefly or really even moonlight in my opinion but works for not blinding myself for a quick task in the dark.

I've been on the Zebra fence for a long time now. Only reason i really want one is the efficiency of the AA models but hasnt been enough to convince me i NEED one. I know what you mean about the "just one". All i can say is good luck and Godspeed!!!


----------



## GRAY LITNIN

Convoy s2 tailcap magnets
Nitecore F2 charger
2 and 4 18650 size plastic battery cases
Silicone 18650 holders
Nitecore TIP-CW (blue)
4- NCR18650B's


----------



## Darkbain

I just ordered a Fenix HL60r. I do not have much faith in the red. But I am really excited to move to a 18650 for my headlamp. I do a lot of maintenance work in places that are dark and need both hands so headlamps are very handy.


----------



## rjking

bykfixer said:


> Another A2 white LED on the way via Mr. Flame. A bit on the worn looking side, but chicks dig scars.
> 
> My Tana SingLED is stuck in New York. Croatia to NY in 1.5 days. But I'm starting to wonder if the postal folks in New York aren't test driving it. 3 days in NY so far.
> 
> Still no word from SureFire re: their new EDCL2T. Expect a "shipped" email any time.
> 
> A pair of PK Knights are on order from foursevens store. Basically they were either bogo or 50% off depending on ones perspective. Christmas presents.
> 
> I have a Streamlight Stinger Classic LED (incan body with a Stinger LED) in a cart waiting to pull the trigger in a few days.
> 
> Oh, and an E1E crosshair logo, gun metal finish should arrive soon....
> 
> 
> Let's see... yup that's it for now.




Hi Byk

There's a nice orange E2e and C2 with PK's signature on the bay. Have a look.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I know what won't be coming in the mail, but those are awesome! 

~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer

I saw those and showed them to Mrs Fixer and said "I've been good this year". 
She replied "not *that* good" lol.





But santa PK did send me these... (minus the E to C adapter from LighKnot)


----------



## Ozythemandias

I’ve never been into the surefire/p60 scene but now that I got a E1Bmv as a gift I figure I’ll get a VME head and try to cram a generic drop in in there somehow so I have a VME en route


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> I saw those and showed them to Mrs Fixer and said "I've been good this year".
> She replied "not *that* good" lol.
> 
> 
> *But santa PK did send me these*... (minus the E to C adapter from LighKnot)



Dish with the info, bro! Those are new to me. They have a very utilitarian [email protected]@k. Nice addition to the Fixer collection. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Vital Gear samples. 1, 2 an 3 cell lights and drop in modules circa 2003. 
Pretty much a small box of lego's.


----------



## Modernflame

Ozythemandias said:


> I’ve never been into the surefire/p60 scene but now that I got a E1Bmv as a gift I figure I’ll get a VME head and try to cram a generic drop in in there somehow so I have a VME en route



No love for Malkoff drop ins? No cramming required.


----------



## bykfixer

Another "only one known to exist" for the Bykfixer museum...





It goes with a Schwinn bicycle only made in 1974 that I found the only one with a 1975 serial number, a beer bottle from about 1920 from a Richmond Va company that I have the only known one from Petersburg Va, a Dale Earnhardt Racing Champions 1/64 scale replica with a Bill Elliott trading card error, the only Sigmalite 2xN cell ever made and this 'error' minimag that Maglites says was not meant to leave the factory. The seller says he bought at a store in retail packaging.


----------



## Boogvalk

I ordered it yesterday so it may not be in the mail yet but looking forward to arrival of my Fenix TK25 Red version. I'm a fan of flashlights with colors and this looks like a LOT of red light


----------



## Tachead

After a month and a half of waiting, I have a nice package of pre-ordered Zebralight's showing up tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Tachead

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I know what won't be coming in the mail, but those are awesome!
> 
> ~ Cg



Ooo... those are pretty bada**. The price though.


----------



## blueridgeman

Had to cancel the OP order with the Polytac X since it's two weeks later and they still haven't received any stock on this new item. Will probably order it again after the holidays once they have it in stock. Rec'd my Olight mini TI earlier this week. Only thing left is a Malkoff Houndog XL - that should pretty much round out my upgrades and buying spree - bring on the ice storms!


----------



## Boris74

Pelican 3310 just arrived. Really neat light. First thing I noticed is lots of candela for 378 lumens. Next up is that perfect can’t be called cool white and can’t be called neutral tint like most streamlights. Perfect in between tint without funky coloration the other ends of them spectrums have.


----------



## degarb

Ronin said:


> I've got a Fenix e05 coming. Should make a great keychain light.



For me, bills, mostly.


----------



## blueridgeman

My Malkoff Houndog XM-L arrived today, even though I have two motion lights there - it's now safe for my sweet retriever who is always hesitant about the dark.


----------



## archimedes

Probably was unwise trying out the D4 and D1 ... now I had to order the D1S 

Oh, and one of those little bitty 35 tubes.


----------



## MadAmos

OkLuma DC1 in Al this will be my first my next will be a tumbled finish Ti if I can just get in before the rest of you :devil: :nana:


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Probably was unwise trying out the D4 and D1 ... now I had to order the D1S
> 
> Oh, and one of those little bitty 35 tubes.




Just dont fall into the colour trap..................you know, all the colours as well:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer

blueridgeman said:


> My Malkoff Houndog XM-L arrived today, even though I have two motion lights there - it's now safe for my sweet retriever who is always hesitant about the dark.



Such irony in that post....
HoundDog/Retriever....
Good score btw.

Lots of "free lumens" (ie light pollution) where I live so the retriever mix'd dogs in my house go bustin' through the doggy door without hesitation. 
Yeah, retrievers aren't the best at night hunting like a hound dog....


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Just dont fall into the colour trap..................you know, all the colours as well:naughty:



Nah, these torches are for using :touche:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Ozythemandias said:


> I’ve never been into the surefire/p60 scene but now that I got a E1Bmv as a gift I figure I’ll get a VME head and try to cram a generic drop in in there somehow so I have a VME en route



Ozythemandias-your mailbox is full, please delete to receive info re: VME heads & Valiant Concepts for sale....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

archimedes said:


> Probably was unwise trying out the D4 and D1 ... now I had to order the D1S
> 
> Oh, and one of those little bitty 35 tubes.



Me too...started with D4, then D4VN, D1, then D1S, 18350 & 18500 tubes...
Then I called Neal and got extra tailcaps so I can use the body tubes as independent cell carriers with caps on both ends.
So Ven, I don't have any of the blue Emisars, but I have every other color....

And to stay on topic...
After 17 new lights from Four Sevens, I still have another Mini Turbo on order.
Despite not needing a mule too often, I was so impressed with the Klarus Mi1C that I ordered one in copper and am trying to resist the Titanium one...
And the new Convoy S9, a black copper S-Mini, and of course anxiously awaiting the arrival of "Giggles", the GigaThrower from BLF that weighs in at 2 1/2 pounds and eats 8 18650's at a time....


----------



## Modernflame

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> And to stay on topic...
> After 17 new lights from Four Sevens, I still have another Mini Turbo on order.
> Despite not needing a mule too often, I was so impressed with the Klarus Mi1C that I ordered one in copper and am trying to resist the Titanium one...
> And the new Convoy S9, a black copper S-Mini, and of course anxiously awaiting the arrival of "Giggles", the GigaThrower from BLF that weighs in at 2 1/2 pounds and eats 8 18650's at a time....



Brother, you've got a bad case. I'm giggling vicariously through you. 

Cheers


----------



## terryoregon

Received today; the newly released 10th anniversary Olight ION. If not familiar, here's the Olight LINK.



.


.


----------



## bykfixer

Light bulbs. More bulbs. And sooner or later SureFire will get some EDCL2's in stock and fulfill my backorder.


----------



## Newlumen

Fenix tk35UE, 2018 edition.


----------



## Capolini

It came today!

*
M25C2vnT 

*











Line up comparison

M25C2vnT Oslon-M2Xvn-PDT XML2-U21vn XPL








And this COOL little light came today,won it in a GAW!








*S10/i3S-CU-S1 Mini-USB Battery

*


----------



## Darkbain

I just ordered an Olight m1x striker. I realize it is nothing new or has fancy modes but I took advantage of some sales and it gives me an opportunity to try out my first Olight.


----------



## Scribe

Okluma Ti and OR Boss Ti combo [emoji41]


----------



## XR6Toggie

Managed to find an Australian retailer that sells Streamlight at a reasonable price. Got myself an 800 lumen Streamlight Stinger DS HL coming as a new work gadget.


----------



## Treeguy

Just ordered two little Olight AAA lights for stocking stuffers. 

Can't believe I didn't get one for myself.


----------



## Mr.HD

Olight smini in ti.


----------



## xdayv

Scribe said:


> Okluma Ti and OR Boss Ti combo [emoji41]



Double happiness!


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> Probably was unwise trying out the D4 and D1 ... now I had to order the D1S
> 
> Oh, and one of those little bitty 35 tubes.



D1S arrived ... seems quite a nice item for that size and price point.

Need to do more testing in a location where that beam can stretch out a bit more, though.


----------



## Modernflame

archimedes said:


> D1S arrived ... seems quite a nice item for that size and price point.
> 
> Need to do more testing in a location where that beam can stretch out a bit more, though.



I'm hanging around this thread in anticipation of your feedback. At this price point, the only question is why _not _get one? I do think, however, that the D1S on the 35 tube would be unwieldy, if not comical.


----------



## blueridgeman

bykfixer said:


> Such irony in that post....
> HoundDog/Retriever....
> Good score btw.
> 
> Lots of "free lumens" (ie light pollution) where I live so the retriever mix'd dogs in my house go bustin' through the doggy door without hesitation.
> Yeah, retrievers aren't the best at night hunting like a hound dog....



The ole Hound dog is great sitting by the exit outside and works great for it's intended purpose, it rather funny to have a dog afraid of the dark. She will stand at the steps forever unless there is some light on the yard..afraid to go there.

I thought maybe this is trained behavior but I have an infrared camera in my back yard and she will not go into the darkness - just sits up on the deck if there is no light on the yard. The big light helps a lot.


----------



## archimedes

Modernflame said:


> I'm hanging around this thread in anticipation of your feedback. At this price point, the only question is why _not _get one? I do think, however, that the D1S on the 35 tube would be unwieldy, if not comical.



Nah, the D1S-35 is quite wieldy compared ... to, uhhh ... hmmm ... this ??


----------



## cp2315

Nice photo of a huge head baby!


----------



## archimedes

The beam is pretty crazy


----------



## tex.proud

Haven't posted in a while. Guess my play money has been spent on Ham radio gear for the last several months. 

Received the Olight SMini Baton HCRI today.


Link to Google Photos

Comparing it to the Zebralignt SC32W
Link to Google Photos

Maybe I'll get back to flashlights for a bit...much less expensive.

Tex.Proud


----------



## ven

:wave: tex, good to see you posting again. That olight is super tiny!!!! certainly puts it in perspective when it looks tiny next to a tiny zebralight


----------



## Nichia!

tex.proud said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Guess my play money has been spent on Ham radio gear for the last several months.
> 
> Received the Olight SMini Baton HCRI today.
> 
> 
> Link to Google Photos
> 
> Comparing it to the Zebralignt SC32W
> Link to Google Photos
> 
> Maybe I'll get back to flashlights for a bit...much less expensive.
> 
> Tex.Proud



Welcome back bro! It's been months since your last post.


----------



## bykfixer

Good to see ya Tex "breaker breaker-the Tex stopped in. Roger that over n out"


My first Malkoff for 017. A 1xAA with a VME and M31 from the gurdygurd collection. Shipped today.

And I liked the 1 cell LumensFactory 40 lumen bulb so much in my gunmetal E1 that I sourced a 2 cell gunmetal E2 mate for it.


----------



## MichielSanders

Got a few things that are on it's way to me.

- Nitecore T5s
- Lumintop Prince SS
- Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV 
- Astrolux A01 Copper Nichia 219B 
- Nitecore NEB20 and some of velcro holders
- Nitecore NBM40
- and some other Nitecore stuff


----------



## Ozythemandias

Malkoff M361N, Aluminum Okluma (with a McBrat clip!) and a copper Boss 35 219c. 

I went a little crazy Christmas shopping for myself. Consumerism is contagious. 

I also have an expensive knife en route that hasn’t been scanned by UPS in like 3 days


----------



## Modernflame

Ozythemandias said:


> I also have an expensive knife en route that hasn’t been scanned by UPS in like 3 days



It's just because they are congested with peak season traffic. It will turn up!


----------



## MichielSanders

already ordered some more 
- Lumintop Tool Ti Nichia 219BT
- Nitecore P05 Pink for my girlfriend


----------



## jfhrtn

Got a D4vn XPL Hi 4000k on order from back on Dec 11 and just waiting for Vinh to recieve his stock so it be sent in though the pipeline to me. Ole Santa was nice and dropped off D4 in Nichia 219c 5000k flavor this morning. Awesome little light but man it's it hungry for 18650s haha. I got plenty to feed it so it should be all good


----------



## Hugh Johnson

BLF GT.


----------



## Krumbbs1976

Got a Peak night shift np600a incoming in SS!






Oh that dial... cant wait to try it out!

Seems its the last one too.


----------



## MichielSanders

yust ordered

- Lumintop Prince Brass
- Nitecore LA10

and now i need to stop buying until the 7 packages arrive :lolsign:


----------



## terryoregon

Desert Tan Convoy S2+ (Biscotti firmware) from Aliexpress should be arriving tomorrow. Tracking from China:


----------



## terryoregon

Duplicate - CPF server kept timing out.


----------



## bykfixer

A SureFire AZ2 head to try on an incoming EDCL2-T. 
If I'm correct I'll have an E sized 2 stage A2 style LED flashlight. If I'm wrong I'll have a very floody E2D with an E style pencil beam due to all 5 LED's being lit at the same time

Edit: AZ2 head ended up being a high only on the EDCL2 so Iput it on a headless E2D. End edit


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## bykfixer

^^ Now that folks.... is a flash-light. 
In a pure sense of the word.


----------



## mjgillen

I ordered my very first real flashlight, a SureFire 6PX Pro. It’s been a week however Thursday I got an email saying it’s back ordered so no idea when it will arrive. The KeepPower battery and charger I ordered from Illumn arrived yesterday and I’m very impressed with the quality.

Michael


----------



## bykfixer

There was a Black Friday debacle at SureFire surrounding the 6PX. It was on all the blogs. But it also led to a whole bunch of them being ordered. 

Worth the wait though. Good choice.


----------



## Badbeams3

I'm taking advantage of the Thrunite sale and picking up one of the brand spanking new 26650 powered TC20's. 3800 lumens with 320 meters beam distance...not bad at all. And it looks like a cute little feller too. Always liked the blue/red lights Thrunite uses in their switches. Have not bought a light for a while...have so many already I wanted to put a stop to my insanity, but this one for $71 bucks with battery and free shipping pushed me too far.


----------



## mjgillen

bykfixer said:


> There was a Black Friday debacle at SureFire surrounding the 6PX. It was on all the blogs. But it also led to a whole bunch of them being ordered.
> 
> Worth the wait though. Good choice.



Yeah I read about the debacle and how they sold a bunch so I’m going to impatiently wait. Looks like a good first light. Great forum to learn from here!

Michael


----------



## Ozythemandias

BLF GT just arrived. Awaiting aluminum DC1


----------



## Nev

I'm expecting a couple of bills [emoji51]


----------



## bykfixer

A classic SureFire... a U2, and a front clip from a 1xAA MDC.


----------



## JLMO

I am waiting on a Damascus Tain Ottavino V4 and an aluminum Peak Logan.


----------



## Mike 44

I have an E1L en route.


----------



## cp2315

I am expecting a sand convoy s2+ with warm white xpl hi 7a. For $15 that is a steal


----------



## bykfixer

Mike 44 said:


> I have an E1L en route.



Good score!!


Let's see... my shiney new EDCL2-T made it finally... the E2E's arrived...the U2 is here... the AA MDC front end is here... the Pentagon PX2 arrived....
Nope, nothing (right now). 

I think I'll let my wallet recover for a while.


----------



## Ishango

Today I received a SF E2E with Milkyspit Obfuscator.


----------



## UnderPar

My ZL SC600w Mk IV Plus just arrived.


----------



## bykfixer

Ishango said:


> Today I received a SF E2E with Milkyspit Obfuscator.



Whatz an obfuscator?


----------



## eraursls1984

I've got a PKTDesigns LT-R0 and LT-R1 coming tomorrow, supposedly.


----------



## srvctec

Stainless Peak Eiger in neutral white.


----------



## vadimax

I have no idea where to place a question like this, so I put it here.

I have ordered a host from SolarForce, but 24 days already its tracking number is marked as “Sender in preparing item for posting” by Hongkong post. I tried to get in touch with SolarForce via web page messaging, e-mail, via their Facebook page — not a single response. I am close to rise a PayPal payment revocation dispute.

Do you know any SolarForce contact that I am not aware of? I cannot understand the situation: is that SolarForce decided to take my money and just ignore me or is it Hongkong post failing to update a parcel status?


----------



## eraursls1984

vadimax said:


> I have no idea where to place a question like this, so I put it here.
> 
> I have ordered a host from SolarForce, but 24 days already its tracking number is marked as “Sender in preparing item for posting” by Hongkong post. I tried to get in touch with SolarForce via web page messaging, e-mail, via their Facebook page — not a single response. I am close to rise a PayPal payment revocation dispute.
> 
> Do you know any SolarForce contact that I am not aware of? I cannot understand the situation: is that SolarForce decided to take my money and just ignore me or is it Hongkong post failing to update a parcel status?


I have had that issue with Hong Kong Post before, and most stuff from China takes 8 weeks for me. I've never ordered from Solarforce, so I have no idea if it could be an issue on their end.


----------



## rayman

Right now I got a Jetbeam Jet-IIM, a Crelant V4A, a Nitecore EA45S and a Jetbeam BC20-GT (the last one is not for myself ;-)) on the way.


----------



## Tachead

A Zebralight SC600w MKIV HI. Also, not in the mail yet but, I ordered a couple of custom deep carry titanium clips made to my specifications for my SC64's.


----------



## SmeepyBeeper

Tachead said:


> A Zebralight SC600w MKIV HI. Also, not in the mail yet but, I ordered a couple of custom deep carry titanium clips made to my specifications for my SC64's.



Do you have a sphere to test the HI?


----------



## bykfixer

eraursls1984 said:


> I have had that issue with Hong Kong Post before, and most stuff from China takes 8 weeks for me. I've never ordered from Solarforce, so I have no idea if it could be an issue on their end.



It was about 3 weeks when I ordered from SolarForce.

Doesn't China do some kinda new year thing where the country shuts down for the month of January or something?


----------



## NorSar

i handed my trusty Olight S2R to an local red cross on a call this weekend, when we returned to base i realised that i seemed to have donated the light to him. (no hard feelings really, i am an active member in Red Cross voluntary SAR in my home town and they pay for all their gear) i contacted him on facebook so i can mail him the usb charger as well...

so now i have a replacement S2R in the mail because i cant imagine not having one in my belt at all times, and a M2R because it is new, and i dont have it.

i guess i caught the flashlight bug huh?


----------



## Tachead

SmeepyBeeper said:


> Do you have a sphere to test the HI?



What specifically are you looking for test wise? I don't have a sphere but, I do have a high end data logging light meter and a lightbox setup.


----------



## SmeepyBeeper

Tachead said:


> What specifically are you looking for test wise? I don't have a sphere but, I do have a high end data logging light meter and a lightbox setup.



Mainly just maximum lumen output, there are multiple reports from separate people that suggest H1 doesn't make 1400 lumens but a few others and I are waiting for more information before we draw a conclusion. Either way there is no doubt it's an excellent tool, just interesting to me.


----------



## Tachead

SmeepyBeeper said:


> Mainly just maximum lumen output, there are multiple reports from separate people that suggest H1 doesn't make 1400 lumens but a few others and I are waiting for more information before we draw a conclusion. Either way there is no doubt it's an excellent tool, just interesting to me.



I don't have my setup calibrated to do lumen measurements yet unfortunately(I should get on this). Yes, I have read those posts. My guess is that ZL made a mistake in their specs as all of the SC600 MKIV's list the same 1400 lumen spec for H1(both HD and HI models) yet high intensity emitters output about 15% less lumens at the same drive current. So, in order for them to be the same, ZL would have to be driving the HI model harder and I don't think that is the case. This makes sense because if you minus 15% off of 1400 lumens you get around 1200 lumens which is what most people seem to be measuring the MKIV HI at. I think I will email ZL and ask about this:thinking:.

Yes, either way it doesn't really matter much(to me anyway). The difference between 1200 and 1400 lumens in actual use is barely noticeable and amounts to about a 3% increase in perceived brightness. Not to mention the highest H1 mode quickly steps down due to heat anyway.


----------



## bykfixer

NorSar said:


> i handed my trusty Olight S2R to an local red cross on a call this weekend, when we returned to base i realised that i seemed to have donated the light to him. (no hard feelings really, i am an active member in Red Cross voluntary SAR in my home town and they pay for all their gear) i contacted him on facebook so i can mail him the usb charger as well...
> 
> so now i have a replacement S2R in the mail because i cant imagine not having one in my belt at all times, and a M2R because it is new, and i dont have it.
> 
> i guess i caught the flashlight bug huh?



Good lookin' out!!!
Welcome to CPF


----------



## SmeepyBeeper

Tachead said:


> I don't have my setup calibrated to do lumen measurements yet unfortunately(I should get on this). Yes, I have read those posts. My guess is that ZL made a mistake in their specs as all of the SC600 MKIV's list the same 1400 lumen spec for H1(both HD and HI models) yet high intensity emitters output about 15% less lumens at the same drive current. So, in order for them to be the same, ZL would have to be driving the HI model harder and I don't think that is the case. This makes sense because if you minus 15% off of 1400 lumens you get around 1200 lumens which is what most people seem to be measuring the MKIV HI at. I think I will email ZL and ask about this:thinking:.
> 
> Yes, either way it doesn't really matter much(to me anyway). The difference between 1200 and 1400 lumens in actual use is barely noticeable and amounts to about a 3% increase in perceived brightness. Not to mention the highest H1 mode quickly steps down due to heat anyway.



Thanks for your input :twothumbs!


----------



## kj2

SF G2X MV.


----------



## HaileStorm

Waiting for my Lumintop Tool to arrive. Been wanting an ultra-small clicky for awhile now.


----------



## bacmapei

Olight S1 baton titanium that seemed like a good choice for my first CR123.


----------



## StarShooter

Waiting for the Jetbeam Jet 2 Pro. 
It doesn't have a ton of lumens associated with it, but I don't need much anyway for my purpose.
My Astrolux C8 arrived yesterday, and it's keeping me from going nuts waiting for the J2P.


----------



## Tachead

SmeepyBeeper said:


> Thanks for your input :twothumbs!


No problem👍.


----------



## NorSar

bykfixer said:


> Good lookin' out!!!
> Welcome to CPF



Thanks, And lets not pretend that the main reason was that i forgot it, and when i realized i had forgotten it, i saw the potential in having a reason to throw down the visa. 
My wife is teasing me a bit to much over lumen/cost after i picked up my second Petzl ultra Rush in 2 months. (i wanted a back up)

My local volunteer SAR team is getting affected by my interest tho, so more people are using high grade flashlights and the old d cell maglites are getting rare.


----------



## sffar

Malkoff M61T H/L M2 w/Tricap
I recently got my first Malkoff, the M61 H/L, but this one seems complimentary with a throw beam, and I just like the ruggedness and simplicity these lights embody.
Sam


----------



## vadimax

Feuerhand 276 Baby Special:


----------



## sffar

vadimax said:


> Feuerhand 276 Baby Special:



Nice lantern-had never heard of Feuerhand. Now I’ve got one incoming as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Modernflame

sffar said:


> Malkoff M61T H/L M2 w/Tricap
> I recently got my first Malkoff, the M61 H/L, but this one seems complimentary with a throw beam, and I just like the ruggedness and simplicity these lights embody.
> Sam



Good choice. You won't be disappointed. I've just ordered the MDC HA 1CR123, along with the stainless steel bezel and bezel tool.


----------



## bykfixer

NorSar said:


> Thanks, And lets not pretend that the main reason was that i forgot it, and when i realized i had forgotten it, i saw the potential in having a reason to throw down the visa.
> My wife is teasing me a bit to much over lumen/cost after i picked up my second Petzl ultra Rush in 2 months. (i wanted a back up)
> 
> My local volunteer SAR team is getting affected by my interest tho, so more people are using high grade flashlights and the old d cell maglites are getting rare.



Even better! 
Good to know folks are carrying better gear when on a mission. 

My visa was made of some kinda plastic that withstands nuclear attack. Wouldn't melt from use no matter how much I used it.
I finally hid it from myself.


----------



## Monocrom

StreamLight ProTac 2L-X LED light (along with a handful of different battery cases). 

Since SureFire refuses to make a 500 Lumens E2E LED based on their E2D LED pumping out 500 lumens on high, this S.L. is the closest I can come to such an E2E light. Also, I can't stand the 5 lumens low setting on my E2D. Normally I hate complex U.I.s but I like the option of being able to program the S.L. to just give me high mode only.


----------



## vadimax

sffar said:


> Nice lantern-had never heard of Feuerhand. Now I’ve got one incoming as well! :thumbsup:



They’ve got very interesting color solutions, but nearly twice the price: bronze and sparkling iron. I have ordered the Zink model, next day reconsidered and wanted sparkling iron, but... the order has been shipped already  Sometimes German swiftness and punctuality might be an issue


----------



## ven

Just had a look at that Streamlight Monocrom...................i likey! Dont own and never really thought about a protac, maybe a part of that is importing. Look forward to impressions when you get it


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Just had a look at that Streamlight Monocrom...................i likey! Dont own and never really thought about a protac, maybe a part of that is importing. Look forward to impressions when you get it




To be honest, I learned about it when I saw an Ad. on YouTube. Not in a video, but just above the comments section. Clicked on the description, and was amazed at how it checked all the boxes. Had to get it, just had to. I know it's not an 500 lumens S.L. version of the S.F. E2E I wish SureFire would make. But it looks good. Will post my impressions after I get a chance to try it out on the job, as soon as it arrives.


----------



## ven

Good stuff, look forward to it Monocrom..............bonus for me is the 18650 compatibility. 500lm is ample anyway, looks nicely made and lifetime warranty............not much not to like!


----------



## Monocrom

Dual capability is always nice. I just hope the output is close to 500 actual lumens.


----------



## the0dore3524

I jumped on the tail of the hype train and have a Cyan Emisar D4 in 219c along with 18350 body on the way. Hopefully it lives up to its reputation. 

Also have a SureFire Tactician on the way. I’ve wanted a dedicated “tactical” light for a while now. I have an Elzetta Bravo, but the form factor is too bulky, so hopefully the Tactician will remedy that. 

Both are scheduled to arrive Monday ^_^


----------



## archimedes

I'll be interested to hear your take on the Emisar, the0 .... I was skeptical when I decided to try the D4 XPL version.

Yeah, now I have several more, different models and emitters, plus an assortment of tubes.


----------



## Modernflame

vadimax said:


> They’ve got very interesting color solutions, but nearly twice the price: bronze and sparkling iron. I have ordered the Zink model, next day reconsidered and wanted sparkling iron, but... the order has been shipped already  Sometimes German swiftness and punctuality might be an issue



Mesmerized by this. I'll be placing an order this afternoon. I'm delighted to have found a dealer in the states. If I liked this thing anymore, I'd have to change my screen name from "Modernflame" to "JustFlame."


----------



## StarShooter

After using the Astrolux C8. I am curious how the Emisar D1S would fare against this thrower. Will be getting mine soon, can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## archimedes

StarShooter said:


> After using the Astrolux C8. I am curious how the Emisar D1S would fare against this thrower. Will be getting mine soon, can't wait till it arrives!


I have been quite impressed by the D1S, although I don't have any experience with the Astrolux you mention.

Please let us know your thoughts on the comparison, and welcome


----------



## sffar

vadimax said:


> They’ve got very interesting color solutions, but nearly twice the price: bronze and sparkling iron. I have ordered the Zink model, next day reconsidered and wanted sparkling iron, but... the order has been shipped already  Sometimes German swiftness and punctuality might be an issue



They do offer a lot of colors, and that could be nice around a porch or party. Just the one lantern, though, so perhaps we’ll add idealism to swiftness and punctuality-we’ll see. Should have mine tomorrow, and it’s olive green.
It’s amazing how quickly orders get processed these days-god forbid you hope to make a change or add a little something forgotten to the package.
Sam


----------



## sffar

Modernflame said:


> Good choice. You won't be disappointed. I've just ordered the MDC HA 1CR123, along with the stainless steel bezel and bezel tool.


Thanks Modernflame. Got the light and it’s a nice, stout piece (being Malkoff) with a bit tighter throw than the Regular M61. That MDC HA with the tools you got incoming looks excellent as an EDC. Love getting the tools for more setups down the road! You got me eyeballing those smaller Malkoffs.
Sam


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> StreamLight ProTac 2L-X LED light (along with a handful of different battery cases).
> 
> Since SureFire refuses to make a 500 Lumens E2E LED based on their E2D LED pumping out 500 lumens on high, this S.L. is the closest I can come to such an E2E light. Also, I can't stand the 5 lumens low setting on my E2D. Normally I hate complex U.I.s but I like the option of being able to program the S.L. to just give me high mode only.



Streamlight moved forward in 2017 with some dual fuel options at reasonable prices. They also opted to go with better runtimes instead of max brightness in their improvements. 
The ProTac 2L-X was one of them. 
At 500 lumens that's likely a pretty steady output and not some turbo'd for 22 seconds then falls to 45% stated output. 

I own a few ProTac lights and will say this one is likely to be a good seller for them. I talk with police officers in my job and many like a light that size yet opt for junk because of SureFire/Elzetta pricing. When I mention Streamlight their ears purk up more times than not. Some just don't think anything over $15 is a normal price to pay so they use those as seen on tv numbers. (Yes in my community about 1/3 of local yokals have them.)

If I didn't already have a 750 lumen ProTac HL I'd certainly buy one of the 2L's. It looks nice n small like the E series and should certainly be plenty bright. 

Only thing I'd prefer they change is offer a medium with about 50% full output and mega runtime. On my ProTac HL4 (and PK PR-1) the mediums are used most often as they satisfy a need for bright yet the runtime is dramatically increased when long sessions are involved.

Oh, and if you opt to lo/hi the light you'll find that 40 lumens is useful very often. 

Please be sure to tell us your impressions.


BTT; I'm still on good behavior, but hanging out at CPF makes that less than easy...


----------



## Monocrom

*Site burped. Double post*


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Streamlight moved forward in 2017 with some dual fuel options at reasonable prices. They also opted to go with better runtimes instead of max brightness in their improvements.
> The ProTac 2L-X was one of them.
> At 500 lumens that's likely a pretty steady output and not some turbo'd for 22 seconds then falls to 45% stated output.
> 
> I own a few ProTac lights and will say this one is likely to be a good seller for them. I talk with police officers in my job and many like a light that size yet opt for junk because of SureFire/Elzetta pricing. When I mention Streamlight their ears purk up more times than not. Some just don't think anything over $15 is a normal price to pay so they use those as seen on tv numbers. (Yes in my community about 1/3 of local yokals have them.)
> 
> If I didn't already have a 750 lumen ProTac HL I'd certainly buy one of the 2L's. It looks nice n small like the E series and should certainly be plenty bright.
> 
> Only thing I'd prefer they change is offer a medium with about 50% full output and mega runtime. On my ProTac HL4 (and PK PR-1) the mediums are used most often as they satisfy a need for bright yet the runtime is dramatically increased when long sessions are involved.
> 
> Oh, and if you opt to lo/hi the light you'll find that 40 lumens is useful very often.
> 
> Please be sure to tell us your impressions.
> 
> 
> BTT; I'm still on good behavior, but hanging out at CPF makes that less than easy...




Hey, thanks for the information. Sadly it seems the norm that any job out there, guys just aren't willing to pay for quality gear out of their own pockets. Even if it would make their jobs easier or more stress-free. Trust me, I see that constantly. Will post a quick review of the S.L. after I get a chance to use it for awhile.


----------



## HaileStorm

Been on the hunt for the perfect aaa light. I have these coming in:

1. Thrunite Ti4T NW
2. Thrunite Ti3
3. Lumintop Copper Tool with a Nichia emitter.


----------



## Newlumen

I received my aspheric wowtac a3 modded with Olson black.. not a lot of lumen but good for general use. 759 lumen and 100 Kcd..


----------



## RogueClimber

I have a raw Ti combo from OR in a priority box just waiting for me to chase it down. (I live in Toronto but ship to PA)

This is my first (relatively) expensive flashlight purchase, and the reason I ended up joining CPF


----------



## archimedes

RogueClimber said:


> I have a raw Ti combo from OR ....
> 
> This is my first (relatively) expensive flashlight purchase, and the reason I ended up joining CPF



An excellent place to start


----------



## vadimax

A LEGO from Solarforce:


----------



## ven

Cheers mr fixer!





Awesome deliver today from milepost 28:rock: thank you very much, awesome!





never would have thought how much you can fit in a mug

What could this make




Tail cap, clip, E2 





My little E family has grown, and incand bulb as well.................love the beam. 




:bow::thanks:very much


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ooo! oo: Nice package. I smile every time I see the coffee cup.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ooo! oo: Nice package. I smile every time I see the coffee cup.
> 
> ~ CG




Me too CG  Callum is already wanting to use it :laughing: Rach laughed out loud " a torch on a mug................i have seen it all now" . Awesome, just hope mr fixer does the matching dinner set


----------



## Newlumen

Surefire z2 combat. P60vn ( Dual 219c / dual xpl hi 6500 ). P60vn quad xpl hi 6500k. I told skylumen to drive the p60vn harder.. will find out tomorrow..


----------



## ven

Awesome NL, a man after my own heart. Z2 is a fav, awesome surefire host/light. That p60vn will be a beast


----------



## StarShooter

Not 3 days of receiving my Astrolux C8 fom the mail, my Jetbeam Jet 2 Pro arrived. 
I must say I am so happy with the little flashlight that I ordered another one just yesterday and got an email that it's already shipped. This is getting to be an addiction. Got 9 lights in just a little over a month!


----------



## Newlumen

I got it today.
surefire z2. 2 x 219c and 2 x xpl hi
xsearcher vn. Fixed focus. Olson black
surefire 6p. Quad xpl hi 6500k


----------



## Ozythemandias

Venom Orion Triple SN #1
Sunwayman V11R TI with 219b r9080
Holt Prestige Specter (knife)


----------



## 1Oldlight

A Nightcore P12GT , have confidence in Nightcore.


----------



## terryoregon

This didn't come in the mail. I live near the Gerber plant in Tigard Oregon and I know someone. They got this for me through employee sales at about 1/2 retail. Received today. Now, if I could just meet someone who works at the local Coast plant . . .


Gerber Cortex


----------



## vadimax

I am must be an idiot: just a moment ago I have ordered a Surefire EB1 Backup because... a) it is not being manufactured any more; b) it has an old school narrow beam.

P.S.: Cancelled. I better wait for some tangible discount to buy a light I absolutely do not need.


----------



## ven

Nope, not an idiot , pretty awesome choice tbh. They don’t make em like they use to!


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Nope, not an idiot , pretty awesome choice tbh. They don’t make em like they use to!



Do you want to say that EDCL1-T will happen to be inferior to EB1 in quality? 

My EDCL1-T is crossing the pond right now.


----------



## bykfixer

vadimax said:


> Do you want to say that EDCL1-T will happen to be inferior to EB1 in quality?
> 
> My EDCL1-T is crossing the pond right now.



Apples and oranges there. 
The EB1 is a pencil beam where the 1-T is a more spread out beam with a bit of EB1 style.


----------



## vadimax

Ok, I hate myself, I hate you. Placed an order again.

P.S.: An offtopic question. Sales tax of 10.4% for WA. What the heck is it?


----------



## bwalker

Anxiously awaiting a ThorFire BLF-Q8 arriving this evening. Have some 30Q cells primed and ready.


----------



## litework

Jetbeam T6 Professional.


----------



## Rubicon1000

Today I received my lumens factory e2- led drop in for one of my e2d's , I'm waiting for my 3rd e2l outdoorsman. I love the LF drop in. 
It's a lot like my l4's wall of light but I can use rechargeable batteries. I'm up to over 20 6p's so I'm getting hooked on the e series. Dan


----------



## firsttothescene

Fenix E01 and a foursevens mini mk II turbo in stainless steel


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> Do you want to say that EDCL1-T will happen to be inferior to EB1 in quality?
> 
> My EDCL1-T is crossing the pond right now.




Although no experience with the EDCL1-T and others recently added to the surefire family. They to me look instant classics in the making, if anything they look what surefire should have done a bit back . Nice form and design, also nice lumen figures to keep up with that latest(I know not always a good thing). But it shows there is still life In the old dog ! Classic looks and an up to date output.....winner


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Me too CG  Callum is already wanting to use it :laughing: Rach laughed out loud " a torch on a mug................i have seen it all now" . Awesome, just hope mr fixer does the matching dinner set




Ven had received a weapon mount light from PK. Well, Mrs. Ven decided he cannot own a machine gun to mount it to. (Something about them being banned?) After a few days clamped to a Nerf rifle it dawned on him... LEGO!!
He reached out to me in case somebody sends me a busted PR-1, thinking the 1 setting head of the PRX legos onto a PR-1 body... so since the Mrs wouldn't let him have a machine gun, the next best thing would be a 3 setting PR-1 in one hand with a 1 setting one in the other.... 

Later Mrs. Fixer came up with coffee cup making stuff. Well I coulda sent a little tube in a box or a cup full of lego parts... so I used a photo he posted, turned it backwards to ensure trademark issues wouldn't cause the government to kick in his doors looking for a machine gun .... 
The E2 was sitting on a shelf whispering to me how it had never been to the United Kingdom before.... so my thought was why not put it in the cup...

The rest was stuff to use on his other lights at some point. 
Plus I wanted to see a couple of stickers make it to that part of the planet....


----------



## ven

:rock: Love it! The 6p has had an update since that pic, nice dint in the front of the head :laughing: . Well not as bad now, thanks to a steal frame and a mallet ....almost round again!


----------



## PaladinNO

I got my Lazer Triple-R 750 Elite2 in the mail today, if that counts.
I've given it a quick test, and am right pleased with it! Just what I wanted. 

Took me more than a moment to figure out how to fasten the bracket to the light itself...untill I got it under light at the right angle, 
and noticed the 2 small screws were actually _recessed hex_ screws. Heh...
_That explained the included tool too._


----------



## firsttothescene

I think the "one is none, two is one" moto should also apply to purchasing lights vs just for carrying them.:devil:


----------



## ven

New charger on its way, miboxer C4-12 which was recommended to me over a dragon(few returns with faults). So will go with my battery guys experience and see what it’s like. Don’t really need it as the opus is still going strong, but it will be nice to have more than 1a per bay when all 4 are in use.
Few more batteries, 16650 for surefire use,16340’s and aspire 18350’s in ampsplus wraps(Norb at ecoluxshop ). Also huge thanks to NL and vinh, a H2r headlamp for work use.


----------



## terryoregon

Received today; . Zebralight SC600FD MK IV
Yesterday; . MecArmy X4S
Coming; green Convoy S2+ with Biscotti firmware (delayed a couple of weeks by the Spring Festival holiday, Simon says)






,


----------



## kpatz

After a shipping error that sent it 800 miles north of me before it returned a few days later than expected, this bad boy arrived today:

ThruNite TN4A NW XP-L. I think I finally have a flashlight that's brighter than the LCD backlights on my Maha MH-C9000s. 






Now my flashlight collection is complete.


----------



## bwalker

"Complete"? I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## bykfixer

bwalker said:


> "Complete"? I do not think that word means what you think it means.



Yeah? He can quit anytime... uh huh.










A minty blue Streamlight Keymate incan.
I showed it to another member actively seeking one and they said "nah"... so I put in a minimum bid and won it.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Inconceivable! Just picked up a like new black Surefire
Ultra for a great price. Was impressed by my Aluminum Klarus Mi1C mule, really impressed by the solid copper Mi1C so I had to order the Titanium version-the company accidentally sent me the Klarus ST15. Also got a great deal on a brass Peak Eiger/Matterhorn triple. I might not be buying any lights for a while...my last spinal surgery has become infected with MRSA so I get to go see a world famous Neurosurgeon in preparation for a rather nasty upcoming surgery...maybe I have time to pick up just a few more to lift my spirits and play with in the hospital....


----------



## ven

Damn Eddie, really hope for a speedy recovery. You have had it real hard and some, life can be so *beep* at times. Keep strong, unfortunately I can not visit you armed with lots of lights, so swapping pics and thoughts on CPF will be cool.


----------



## XD9

I just got a Storm of Ra.
On the way I have:

Modded UltraFire F13
UltraFire F13 Host
A Bunch of Mountain Electronics Drivers/MPCB/LED's/Battery's
Two Lexel Custom Drivers
D1vn


----------



## kpatz

bwalker said:


> "Complete"? I do not think that word means what you think it means.


It means what my bank account says it means. :sick2:


----------



## bykfixer

kpatz said:


> It means what my bank account says it means. :sick2:



Lol!!  :twothumbs


----------



## bwalker

kpatz said:


> It means what my bank account says it means. :sick2:



That's what I thought you meant. "Complete" eq "temporarily out of funds".

Good job Eddie in getting the reference to PB.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

My 2nd Surefire UM2 - should be here tomorrow. I bought it when they had 7 left, and then it was out of stock within 16 hours. Phew...

Now I'll have 2 of 800 units produced.


----------



## litework

Nitecore Tini and Surefire EDCL2-T are on their way.


----------



## Tachead

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Inconceivable! Just picked up a like new black Surefire
> Ultra for a great price. Was impressed by my Aluminum Klarus Mi1C mule, really impressed by the solid copper Mi1C so I had to order the Titanium version-the company accidentally sent me the Klarus ST15. Also got a great deal on a brass Peak Eiger/Matterhorn triple. I might not be buying any lights for a while...my last spinal surgery has become infected with MRSA so I get to go see a world famous Neurosurgeon in preparation for a rather nasty upcoming surgery...maybe I have time to pick up just a few more to lift my spirits and play with in the hospital....


Hope you heal quick Eddie. Just get lots of rest and follow the doctor's orders and hopefully you will be good to go in no time👍.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Just had a look at that Streamlight Monocrom...................i likey! Dont own and never really thought about a protac, maybe a part of that is importing. Look forward to impressions when you get it



Got the light a little while ago now. Overall, I like it. Is it comparable in quality to my SureFire E2D LED Defender? Nope! However, it's not that far off at all. The clip feels a tiny bit flimsy compared to the SureFire E2DL clip. But not to the point where you can't rely on it for daily EDC. There is a certain feeling of solidness (for lack of a better term) with my SF that my new SL doesn't have. I haven't weighed them, but yes the Protac feels lighter. I know there's less aluminum since the barrel is hollowed out more to accommodate an 18650. 

Speaking of which, I'd say it's best to mainly use an 18650 in this light, with a couple of CR123s kept as emergency back-up. When you use CR123s, oh boy do they ever fit inside sloppily! So far, so good as the light works with zero issues. However, there is a bit of a rattle obviously. I can live with it, but I can see how others might get annoyed.

Beam pattern is excellent! But yeah, my SF outperforms it in terms of throw and actual output. I know my SF is actually 500 lumens, maybe a touch more. However, I do think you are getting emitter lumens instead of out the front numbers with the Streamlight. So that was a bit disappointing. Still, the SL is very bright, very capable, and makes a very good lower-priced option for those who might have their eye on the current version of the SF E2DL, but just can't afford to spend that much on a single light or can't justify the price based on what they plan to use it for. And, the SL has very real advantages over the SF.

Again, you have price. There's compatibility with an 18650 without boring out the light yourself or sending it off and paying even more money for someone to do it for you (and hoping the job doesn't screw up your new and pricey SureFire). The light is a tiny bit lighter than the SF. That's going to be useful for those who carry a bunch of gear, and ounces count. The light is very Gray Man-ish. Let's face it, in this insane world, you might get into trouble if you walk around with a light clearly marketed as a self-defense tool. Maybe not so much in America, but CPF being an international community; I can see how some members in certain parts of the world could encounter problems simply due to the name "Defender." *Especially in the U.K.* (Yes, I said it. We all know it's true.) You simply don't have that problem with the SL. There is no current E2E LED version of the current E2D LED from SureFire. This SL model is the closest thing out there to one without sending off your E2E to be modded. And sadly with MilkySpit not being a reliable option for that for quite awhile now, you're just better off buying this SL and calling it a day. 

Without a doubt though, the fantastic U.I. is where this Streamlight blows my SureFire out of the water! Even the default interface is set up that you rarely get another mode when you want full output. That's definitely not the case with my SF. It's not uncommon for me to search the client's massive parking lot at night. Get a bit of thumb fatigue, thumb comes off the switch, immediately place my thumb back on it and get 5 lumens instead of 500. I know why SureFire set it up like that, but honestly; it would make sense for an officer to use a back-up light that has a low setting on that, instead. 

With the SL, when the above happens, most of the time I get high mode immediately. During the very few times it has kicked into the next setting, that setting is full output strobe. Again, unwanted. But it happens FAR less with my SL than my SureFire. And let's face it, when that happens.... Oh yes, full output strobe is a MUCH better unwanted mode when you want full output, than getting 5 lumens instead. Even better though, if you want to avoid that whole accidental setting situation all together, you can reprogram the U.I. on the SL to just give you full output each and every single time you hit that tailcap switch. Can't do that on the SureFire. 

I've never said this before but this is one time that the SureFire engineers need to pay attention to what the Streamlight engineers are doing over there. I absolutely recommend this SL light.


----------



## bykfixer

I like how Streamlight is moving towards a more yellow tint instead of copy paper white. Same benefits as a cold beam with a bit less "oh, crap I just blinded myself" routine.
They also seem to have dialed in the correct o-ring thickness where once you tighten the tailcap it stays tight, without being so stubborn to fasten it down like an oversize o-ring can cause. 

I really liked their ProTac 1L dual fuel that gives a good output with a double A or "holy cow thatz bright" with a 123. Plays nice with 3.7 volt double A's or RCR123's too.


----------



## ven

Awesome feedback Monocrom, thanks for that Dont have any SL, but would like to add one or two at some point and this looks spot on.


----------



## ArazelEternal

Just ordered a Nitecore SRT3 Defender for my EDC. My P12GT will be relegated to vehicle carry in my emergency/bugout/spare 5.11 Patrol Ready bag that stays in my van.

Along with a Nitecore RCR123 rechargeable for primary use in the light and 12 Surefire CR123s for backup, just in case. Always useful to have some primaries around that you know will be ready to use at a moments notice if the situation arises. Should all be here tomorrow with Amazon Prime Shipping.


----------



## HaileStorm

ArazelEternal said:


> Just ordered a Nitecore SRT3 Defender for my EDC. My P12GT will be relegated to vehicle carry in my emergency/bugout/spare 5.11 Patrol Ready bag that stays in my van.
> 
> Along with a Nitecore RCR123 rechargeable for primary use in the light and 12 Surefire CR123s for backup, just in case. Always useful to have some primaries around that you know will be ready to use at a moments notice if the situation arises. Should all be here tomorrow with Amazon Prime Shipping.


Great choice! I love my Nitecore SRT3, had it for around 5yrs now, I think. Got it when it first came out and still works flawlessly! 

To keep in line with this thread, I have a Convoy S2+ Desert Tan 7135*8 with U4-7A XP-L HI in the mail along with 2 Astrolux A01's both using Nicha 219B. One in red for myself and blue for my son [emoji4] 

Sadly though, the S2+ comes with the standard 3/5 modes and not Biscotti [emoji47]


----------



## BrightLeaf

I've got a Reylight Ti Lan V3 incoming, along with a Bust-A-Cap for a 6P (next WIP)


----------



## HaileStorm

Waiting for an Astrolux S41 XP-G3 with extension tube and an 18350 battery tube for the Convoy S2+ Desert Tan I just ordered as well. No more lights for me this year. I hope.


----------



## kj2

Surefire G2. Should be "new" in box. So will see[emoji14]


----------



## bykfixer

Aviator E. (AviatEr?)

Couldn't decide which E to put an incoming singLED. Now I know.

The 1amp 3000 kelvin LED module should put out a 1930's 10D argon gas looking beam from a pocket sized light. Woohoo!!


----------



## Poppy

HaileStorm said:


> Great choice! I love my Nitecore SRT3, had it for around 5yrs now, I think. Got it when it first came out and still works flawlessly!
> 
> To keep in line with this thread, I have a Convoy S2+ Desert Tan 7135*8 with U4-7A XP-L HI in the mail along with 2 Astrolux A01's both using Nicha 219B. One in red for myself and blue for my son [emoji4]
> 
> Sadly though, the S2+ comes with the standard 3/5 modes and not Biscotti [emoji47]


Not long ago, I got my Desert Tan S2+ direct from Simon at Convoy Aliexpress with the Biscotti driver. I must have fooled with it for 30 minutes before I got the timing down to be able to program the darn thing. Thankfully, it maintains the program selection, if one changes the batteries quickly. I *think* that if you are slow to change the battery, that it will revert back to the default program.

I have a pair of S2+ convoys XM-L2's driven at 2100ma, and a C8 XP-L HI @ 2800 ma all with holsters, for camping, coming.
@ 2100ma, the S2+ lights will get a little better run-time. The C8 is a backup, with a bit more throw if wanted, but still not too big. Actually the C8 probably will not see the dark of night, because the Crelant CH10 headlamp gets more use than any other light. Oh yeah... I have another one of those coming too.


----------



## Newlumen

Classic fenix ld50 vn sst40 dedome. 




and 
spyderco gayle Bradley 2.


----------



## ven

Very nice NL


----------



## kamagong

I have a couple of E2Ds plus three G2s headed my way. Green, yellow, and black. I bought the G2s to use as beaters, the black for myself and the yellow and green for the kids to use, but I don’t think I thought this through enough. I have a spare M61WLL that I’ll drop into mine. That leaves incandescents in the yellow and green for now. Problem is incandescents burn through batteries. I will likely upgrade to Malkoffs because of the limitations imposed by the Nitrolon heads, but I’m having trouble with the idea of paying for engines 3x the cost of these lights.

:thinking:


----------



## Divisi0n8672

Emisar D4 in XP-L HI V2 A, Foursevens Preon 1 Copper, Lumintop Ti Pen Light, Lumintop Tool AA light, Thorfire BLF Q8, and finally....a Oveready B.O.S.S. Frosted Ti 35! Super excited for all these to start trickling into my mailbox. Just now getting back into the flashlight world and needed a good base of lights to start with.


----------



## Bundin

I was looking for a key chain light and an edc. Decided on a Nitecore TIP CRI 2017 for the key chain and it's on the way now. Haven't decided on the edc yet, that'll take some more research, I'm afraid. Suggestions are welcome here


----------



## search_and_rescue




----------



## search_and_rescue

Just received a factory brand-new, pristine Thrunite TN36 Limited, which I've begun using.
In the mail: Nitecore TM38 Lite from Andrew & Amanda.
Ready for Dispatch: Mateminco MT-35 from AliExpress.
Being built: One-Off BLF-GTvn90 Cool White Ultimate Thrower from Sky Lumen.


----------



## Divisi0n8672

Just ordered an Emisar D1S Thrower! Pretty excited to test out its range capability


----------



## search_and_rescue

Divisi0n8672 said:


> Just ordered an Emisar D1S Thrower! Pretty excited to test out its range capability


Congrats Divisi0n8672! Emisar is the very best single 18650 flashlight. the D1S Thrower version has the output and throw of the Olight SR90. it also has the best user interface. it can be programmed to light on and off liike a one button Surefire tactical light.

which LED and tint did you order?


----------



## tanakasan

My Black D4 XPL-Hi 1A arrived today! A nice variation to go with my Gray 219C!

Robert


----------



## the0dore3524

My Nitecore Tini came today. It’s a beast of a keychain light! The construction feels sort of cheap, but the output is very good for the size (it really is tiny!) and the mode spacing is great. Only thing I’m a little displeased about is the hold for two seconds to turn on. I suppose this is to prevent accidental activation in pocket, so I see the rational, but two seconds seems a little too long. I also wish it was waterproof. 

As for what’s actually in the mail...I’m waiting on a Lux-RC Minion w/ TIR MDC 4200K and amber secondary. The Minion will probably be my last purchase for quite a while.


----------



## Divisi0n8672

search_and_rescue said:


> Congrats Divisi0n8672! Emisar is the very best single 18650 flashlight. the D1S Thrower version has the output and throw of the Olight SR90. it also has the best user interface. it can be programmed to light on and off liike a one button Surefire tactical light.
> 
> which LED and tint did you order?



I went with the XP-L HI V3 1A


----------



## bykfixer

A2 Aviator ...... 4... uh, wait... #7. It's white LED #4. 
Luv, luv, luv them A2's. 

Outgoing is going to be a Yuji'd minimag in an epic trade.


----------



## kamagong

Just picked up these three lights. Though not the latest and greatest they offer rock solid reliability. No brainer.






​


----------



## archimedes

Metal bezels (x3) ... ???


----------



## kamagong

archimedes said:


> Metal bezels (x3) ... ???



Yup. Why, did I do something wrong?


----------



## archimedes

kamagong said:


> Yup. Why, did I do something wrong?



No ... just insanely collectible and at that price 

Almost all of those now still around have the nitrolon bezels.


----------



## vadimax

archimedes said:


> No ... just insanely collectible and at that price
> 
> Almost all of those now still around have the nitrolon bezels.



How could that be taking into account heat dissipation?


----------



## kamagong

I now have G2s in all four colors -- black, green, tan, and yellow. It's a pity the tan doesn't have a metal head.


----------



## BrightLeaf

Couldn't help myself and bought two more lights. My incoming count is now at three.

- Reylight Ti Lan V3
- Surefire 6P (bored) and a Malkoff M61
- Surefire E1D


----------



## archimedes

vadimax said:


> How could that be taking into account heat dissipation?



Sorry @vadimax but I don't understand your question ... :thinking:



kamagong said:


> I now have G2s in all four colors -- black, green, tan, and yellow. It's a pity the tan doesn't have a metal head....



The G2 was also available in a camo version called "RealTree Hardwood"


----------



## LiftdT4R

Mint Camo Malkoff!

Supposedly has a factory pocket clip too. I'm anxious to check it out. I've been on the lookout for one for a while. I'd love to pickup an orange one at some point too.


----------



## archimedes

LiftdT4R said:


> Mint Camo Malkoff!
> 
> Supposedly has a factory pocket clip too. I'm anxious to check it out. I've been on the lookout for one for a while. I'd love to pickup an orange one at some point too....



Wow, congrats !

I always wanted one of the ultra-rare natural HA MD2 myself (and admittedly, did have opportunities) , but all of the limited edition runs have been very nice.

I'll have to be content with this one as my only special version ...


----------



## ven

Awesome Lftd, love the camo malks, I nearly managed one USA side a bit back, but forgot to keep an eye on it :laughing:


----------



## kamagong

Are my eyes deceiving me, or is that flashlight pink? :huh:


----------



## jimbo231

A blf Q8


----------



## bykfixer

kamagong said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me, or is that flashlight pink? :huh:



It's the kinder-gentler olive drab.


----------



## archimedes

kamagong said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me, or is that flashlight pink? :huh:


Technically speaking, "Hot Pink" ... so ... yes[emoji14]


----------



## OEOE

Just got another emisar D4vn, this one’s a cyan XPL HI. Wow, love it!


----------



## Newlumen

Thrunite catapult v6.


----------



## vadimax

That pink MD2 is amazing


----------



## archimedes

vadimax said:


> That pink MD2 is amazing


Thank you


----------



## karlthev

Most likely not all that novel a reply but, what the heck.....my Income tax refund.....? Har, har!!!



Karl


----------



## SkooterTrash

Maglite 3d ml300l and a Fenix Tk20r should be here by end of the week. My first "good" led flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome to the site S T. 
Good start. But we warned.... this could be just the beginning.


----------



## SkooterTrash

bykfixer said:


> Welcome to the site S T.
> Good start. But we warned.... this could be just the beginning.




Yea, I was told I'm about to fall down a deep rabbit hole...and I can see why lol.


----------



## bykfixer

It's only as deep as you dig it. 

Meetings are on Tuesdays. lol


----------



## search_and_rescue

I have this factory brand-new stock thrower to prepare myself for a Custom Build Lumintop BLF-GTVN from SkyLumen in Luminus CFT-90 6500K LED. It is helping me understand the things that happen when one EDC's a large thrower flashlight. Such as how a finger accidentally brushes the lens and the resultant smudge and what happens when you use different sticky means to remove it. Or if you tailstand it on carpet to take a picture and forget to remove it, the clunk when it tips over. So on and so forth.

Yes, I'm getting a great understanding of the things that happen when one constantly handles a large thrower. This allows me to better understand my BLF-GTVN when I receive it.


----------



## kamagong

I hope to have a HA3 C2 in hand by tomorrow.


----------



## archimedes

kamagong said:


> I hope to have a HA3 C2 in hand by tomorrow.



Congrats ! ... please post up a photo once you have it, always nice to see those C2 :rock:


----------



## kamagong

Here it is. Not mint by any means, she is a user with the attending character marks. No matter, I bought this as a tool, not a collectible and always intended it to be a nightstand light. The previous owner carried her during his service abroad. To remind me of its history he gave me one of his old unit patches from the 3rd Cavalry Regiment. Pretty cool.


----------



## ven

Awesome touch with the patch kamagong, very cool! Got to love the c2


----------



## kamagong

Thanks ven. I didn't need this light, it was strictly a case of the wants. But as you noted so eloquently -



ven said:


> Got to love the c2


----------



## bykfixer

Special delivery from across the globe.

A 3000 kelvin drop in.


----------



## archimedes

Just got a box to open from @datiLED ...


----------



## OEOE

I’m waiting on a jaxman Z1vn from Vinh, I like zoomies and this one with the oslon flat black led should be really interesting.


----------



## SkooterTrash

I now have a klarus xt12gt, and a new/old 4d Mag coming this week. Im debating on the 1000L terralux upgrade for the Mag...


----------



## Ozythemandias

Knives. Lots of high end knives. 

I failed you all and sold lights to buy knives. Forgive me please :sweat:


----------



## kamagong

Ozythemandias said:


> Knives. Lots of high end knives.
> 
> I failed you all and sold lights to buy knives. Forgive me please :sweat:



Goes both ways. I sold a knife and bought flashlights.


----------



## ridnovir

Hanko Trident


----------



## MAD777

OEOE said:


> I’m waiting on a jaxman Z1vn from Vinh, I like zoomies and this one with the oslon flat black led should be really interesting.


I have its little brother, Aspheric18vn Oslon, coming from Vinh. I have Vinh's tiny Wenger zoomie, which I've found to be a ton of fun.


----------



## Newlumen

OEOE said:


> I’m waiting on a jaxman Z1vn from Vinh, I like zoomies and this one with the oslon flat black led should be really interesting.



I cant wait to see the specs.


----------



## OEOE

I recently got a WowTac A3vn with the oslon black led, don’t care too much for the name, but who cares about the name when the light itself is fabulous, a real screamer!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

BLF GT and Emisar D4.


----------



## rjking

Satin and HA E2e's


----------



## flatline

I've just ordered a Malkoff M61 with 219B emitter from Illumn. I also added some 16650 cells to that purchase so that I can stop using a 16340 + spacer in my E2 and 6P bodies. The extra capacity can't hurt, either.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

GREAT score RJ!! 

Incoming spigot still turned off here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

flatline said:


> I've just ordered a Malkoff M61 with 219B emitter from Illumn. I also added some 16650 cells to that purchase so that I can stop using a 16340 + spacer in my E2 and 6P bodies. The extra capacity can't hurt, either.
> 
> --flatline



Love the 16650 cells! :thumbsup: 



bykfixer said:


> Incoming spigot still turned off here.



Mine's been dry since Christmas. So, some purple haze was purchased from vinh as a birthday present. 

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- Vinhnguyen54


----------



## Rstype

That’s an amazing mini mk II turbo @chance

i ordered today a lumintop tool Tivn from sky lumen. Will be my first from Vinh. Very eager to get it! 

Single mode xpl-hi 6500k






Photo credit - Vinh at sky lumen


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Right back at ya, Rstype. That's a very handsome light you've purchased. Very handsome indeed. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Ladd

Great looking Hot-Rod Tool! Vinh sure does a nice job!


----------



## djjoonie

got spare head, spare ballast+bulb+igniter with housing for LX70 Incoming!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

My grey Emisar D1S with XP-L HI V3 3A arrived Tuesday and it throws pretty far. Too fat to pocket carry all day, but it's pocketable. Same UI as my D4, so I was already familiar with it.

For $40 shipped to Miami, I can't complain.

Chris


----------



## Rstype

Got a mcgizmo sundrop on the way. 119v, hive, AA pak.
It was a hard choice between this and the haiku. 

Also got a muyshodnt aeon mk III indigo. Just missed having this light. Leather sheath as well.


----------



## archimedes

Rstype said:


> Got a mcgizmo sundrop on the way. 119v, hive, AA pak.
> It was a hard choice between this and the haiku....



One of my favorite McGizmo emitter / bezel combos .... For close-in use, I much prefer it to the Haiku.


----------



## eraursls1984

I've got a Beryllium Cu Nucleus from Gyorgy, and a brass Olight S Mini on the way.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

BLF GT and a D4. Also, a bunch of batteries. This is my biggest, nicest haul since getting into lights.


----------



## Rstype

archimedes said:


> One of my favorite McGizmo emitter / bezel combos .... For close-in use, I much prefer it to the Haiku.



well I gotta tell ya I fell in love with the sundrop. Very happy with it. Don is a great guy, helped me By suggesting the AA pak, answering all my questions..


----------



## Zunkted

OEOE said:


> I recently got a WowTac A3vn with the oslon black led, don’t care too much for the name, but who cares about the name when the light itself is fabulous, a real screamer!



Is it possible for you to take some beam shots of the a3vn? I hace one on order and can wait to see how awesome it is.


----------



## XR6Toggie

Just ordered a Malkoff M61 and a Maglite ML300L.


----------



## MikeSalt

Omicron Titanium in Bead-Blast with Green Tritium Locators. According to the tracking information, it is now in the UK. Looking forward to paying the Royal Mail Mafia £8 "handling fee" to release it :mecry:


----------



## peter yetman

I hate the way it sits there gloating at you. You know its in the country and can't get hold of it. Then pay for privilige.
P


----------



## MikeSalt

peter yetman said:


> I hate the way it sits there gloating at you. You know its in the country and can't get hold of it. Then pay for privilige.
> P



More worrying is that if the 'fee to pay' slip arrives today, I won't be home before the wife, and she'll be able to work backwards to the actual cost :shakehead


----------



## peter yetman

B*gg*r.
P


----------



## vadimax

Buck Vanguard:


----------



## OEOE

Zunkted said:


> Is it possible for you to take some beam shots of the a3vn? I hace one on order and can wait to see how awesome it is.


Never tried to do beam shots but I’ll give it a shot tonight and if they’re worth it I’ll try and post them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Driver side mirror for my Astro van. 






I was teaching my son to drive yesterday.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

You need to do a better job CG:nana:


----------



## Random Dan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Driver side mirror for my Astro van.
> 
> I was teaching my son to drive yesterday.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> You need to do a better job CG:nana:



Don't mock my pain. :laughing: 

It was his first time driving and he was doing really well. He got too close to a big Rhododendron and before I could give him some instruction he backed into it. The whole thing folded like it was supposed to but it also broke some pieces. I told him it was OK and didn't yell or nothing. $25 for a new one and we'll put it on together. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's funny ^, Random Dan. The astro's rear doors don't have windows, so years back I removed the mirror from the windshield. Made it easier to clean. 

~ CG


----------



## Zunkted

OEOE said:


> Never tried to do beam shots but I’ll give it a shot tonight and if they’re worth it I’ll try and post them.



Awesome, thank you


----------



## MikeSalt

peter yetman said:


> I hate the way it sits there gloating at you. You know its in the country and can't get hold of it. Then pay for privilige.
> P



Really good tracking as far as the UK, then it hits the Royal Snail and bam! Radio silence for 4 days.


----------



## peter yetman

SO FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## MikeSalt

It travelled 5,500 miles in 2 days, and has so far taken twice as long to manage the 131 miles from Heathrow to my home.

Anyway, before this becomes a carrier Jeer, what I have coming next are 3 MecArmy 10180 cells and a Veleno Designs 10180 charger, solving the terrible state of 10180 chargers problem. No tracking on those, but actually less frustrating as a result, and both below the import VAT threshold.


----------



## OEOE

[/URL][/IMG]


Zunkted said:


> Awesome, thank you



Sorry, best I could do given the circumstances, lit trees are about 3 to 400yds away


----------



## Zunkted

OEOE said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Sorry, best I could do given the circumstances, lit trees are about 3 to 400yds away



WHAT!!! Lol. That beam coming from that tiny thing is crazy awesome. Thank you for taking a picture i appreciate it. Now I can't wait till i get mine.


----------



## MikeSalt

Just hurry up and send the letter, bleed me dry and get this Gyorgy Kemenes beauty to my house. I've not been this excited about a new flashlight since my McGizmo Haiku.


----------



## Spade115

Ordered a new light  

ArmyTek Elf C1 in White. 

Have not been on here in a while but still stalk the page now and them. 

 Should be in tomorrow


----------



## Newlumen

Lumintop odf30. Shipping only take 7 days. Great job banggood.


----------



## Newlumen

OEOE said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Sorry, best I could do given the circumstances, lit trees are about 3 to 400yds away



Is thIs a wowtac a3vn olson ? Thats amazing.


----------



## Zunkted

Newlumen - Yes, it is the A3vn Olson black flat.


----------



## MikeSalt

https://postimages.org/

Anyone in the UK expecting anything will just have to wait and see. They claim that only the tracking functionality is affected, but there's numerous reports of very late packages, including mine :fail:


----------



## peter yetman

So sorry, saw you posted and was hoping for good news.
ARSE!
P


----------



## bykfixer

Been looking for early edition Microstreams for a while now. Found 2. Yay!! 
I know, I know, dull output, lousy runtime etc, but it was my favorite version and one day it disappeared. 

And since the supply of oem tan G2's is all but dried up like a 1977 oil well in Texas.... yeah, toss that in the basket too, why not? 
A couple more for the museum.

Edit: they arrived all nestled in a nice Charmin squeezably soft cushiony filled box.





A P60L G2 for the museum and my favorite pencil beam'd Microstreams.


----------



## MikeSalt

peter yetman said:


> So sorry, saw you posted and was hoping for good news.
> ARSE!
> P



No such luck. It cleared customs midday on Thursday, and the invoice was raised for customs charges. Now if it was delivery as normal, that invoice should have got to me yesterday if it was sent first class, or today if it was sent second class. No sign of the invoice today, so it's definitely not normal delivery service, we're being lied to. I'm pretty sure that the package is still in Coventry, my concern is that they will not raise the invoice due to their system failure, but will still send the package back due to unpaid customs fees in the normal 2 week window. Looking on Twitter, that has happened to some people's packages.


----------



## MikeSalt

It's here! Really stoked about this, can't wait to have a proper play with it.



https://postimages.org/


----------



## peter yetman

Congratulations!
P


----------



## Travis-g

My first grail.


----------



## peter yetman

I'm impressed, a picture would help.
P


----------



## AZPops

Ordered another TI Pocket Clip from Jason "Dark Sucks"! I was tempted to splurge on the PVD clip this time around, but decided to save a few bucks with the less expensive raw TI clip. Aside that the PVD version is sleeker / cooler looking, it still works the same right?

Pops


----------



## Modernflame

MikeSalt said:


> It's here! Really stoked about this, can't wait to have a proper play with it.


So much detail compressed into a tiny package. Very happy for you!


----------



## d0190535

A lot! Sanyo/VCT6 batteries, BLF Q8, Emisar D1S/D4, and Skillhunt H03. Might possibly get my hands on the BLF GT but we'll see.


----------



## MikeSalt

Just some MecArmy 10180 cells for my Omicron now. My Veleno Designs charger turned up yesterday from the same country, ordered at the same time, so these cannot be far behind.


----------



## Nichia!

Just received 19 pounds of flashlights!!


----------



## Redhos83

As of this week i have a Okluma with H17F upgrade and an REYLIGHT TI V3 with green trits on the way. Also have several random cells on the way 14500,18350,18650. I missed the Sinner drop today but hoping i win the Hanko Lotto.


----------



## MikeSalt

Nichia! said:


> Just received 19 pounds of flashlights!!



lb or £? The former could be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Nichia!

MikeSalt said:


> lb or £? The former could be very interesting indeed.



8.5 kilogram


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I broke and ordered an Emisar D4ti in purple because I've wanted a cool Ti light and a quad Nichia light for some time. Also ordered some Samsung 30q batteries to feed it.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

I leant my Ti Olight S1 to someone who proceeded to lose it 

Decided I needed to change it up a bit as I have my Spark SF3 as my Pocket EDC, and wanted something different for camping... so ordered the Nitecore SRT3, hopefully will have it before end of week


----------



## MikeSalt

Olight S1R (for me) and Olight S1A Copper (for my hiking nan), bought during the Olight Store UK mega-sale. In fact, I have received confirmation that they are already in my safe place.


----------



## Xiphex

NITECORE GEM10UV Gem Identification Flashlight with UltraViolet LED

Ordered today from NitecoreStore

I developed an interest into specialty lights


----------



## MikeSalt

MikeSalt said:


> Olight S1R (for me) and Olight S1A Copper (for my hiking nan), bought during the Olight Store UK mega-sale. In fact, I have received confirmation that they are already in my safe place.



They've arrived! I couldn't sneak a peak at the S1A because the packaging was sealed, but really impressed with the S1R Baton on first inspection. Some freebies too, including a multi purpose head scarf, touchscreen stylus and an I3E AAA! Not sure if the latter was supposed to be free though, so I'll check before opening the packet.


----------



## Tejasandre

Lumintop blf-gt


----------



## HawkI

Nitecore TM26GT ordered from gearB and delivered to South Africa in 11 days - thats impressive for us down here at the bottom of the african continent.


----------



## etc

A Malkoff devices device of course.

There are only two types of lights.

1. Malkoff devices
2. SOB (Some other Brand)


----------



## MikeSalt

Zebralight H64c has just arrived in the country, now all of has to do is clear customs and make its way to my front door.


----------



## IlluminationDomination

*Arrives tomorrow.**

Sofirn C8Fvn - High Output Oslon Thrower*

3 x Oslon Flat Black
Lumen: 1900
Intensity: 140Kcd
Throw: 748m


----------



## ven

MikeSalt said:


> Zebralight H64c has just arrived in the country, now all of has to do is clear customs and make its way to my front door.



In that case, look forward to your impressions in 3 weeks or so......:nana:


----------



## MikeSalt

ven said:


> In that case, look forward to your impressions in 3 weeks or so......:nana:



Thankfully it has entered the country via Royal Main this time, not Parcelforce, so it should be a bit quicker, and £3.25 cheaper on the "handling fee".

EDIT: According to its tracking history, it appears to have skipped customs altogether, so it's possible that the package value has been under-declared. Now I don't mind paying any VAT owed, because that goes into the country's coffers. What I do object to is the delays that the customs process causes and the "handling fees" charged by the receiving carrier.


----------



## MikeSalt

Package was under declared, so I'm £22 richer than I thought I would be. Quite surprised to see Zebralight, a US company, underdeclare the value.

Not had chance to test it yet, but the things that struck me are the size of the XHP50 emitter, and the fact it has triangular cut threads, not the superior trapezoidal threads that my SC52d has.


----------



## Monocrom

Maybe they know their customers are being squeezed and cheated out of their money in certain nations, and decided to help out a bit with reducing that. If so, good for them. There's a little too much rampant, obscene Greed on the part of certain governments lately.


----------



## MikeSalt

I don't mind the 20% sales tax that goes into the government's coffers, it's the unavoidable "handling fee"that's payable to the privately owned company that just happens to receive the package at entry to the country.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> ...... There's a *little too much* *rampant*, obscene Greed on the part of certain governments lately.



 

~ Chance :nana: :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Lately? 

Governments like to say "we haven't raised taxes lately". The citizens say "hooray" then write a check to the government for the fence building fee and breathing permit.


I have parts to modernize Pelicans and Pentagons enroute. More 'lego' ideas.


----------



## archimedes

Malkoff dropin





(yes, another one)


----------



## Modernflame

archimedes said:


> (yes, another one)



Well? Which one?


----------



## archimedes

Modernflame said:


> Well? Which one?



M60WLF ... had been looking for that over a year now


----------



## Modernflame

archimedes said:


> M60WLF ... had been looking for that over a year now



You finally found one. Good for you, Arch.


----------



## archimedes

Thanks Modernflame


----------



## IlluminationDomination

*Thrunite CATvn V6*

*XHP35 HI 6500K*
*Lumen: 2050*
*Intensity: 190Kcd*
*Throw: 872m*


Mine will be NW 5000K 

~1845L/170Kcd/824m


----------



## ven

Very nice ID, looks an instant classic !


----------



## IlluminationDomination

ven said:


> Very nice ID, looks an instant classic !



Thank you sir,,,,nice to meet you.


----------



## Ozythemandias

A WASP, an Emerson, A Ring Spin....went a little overboard this weekend.


----------



## Monocrom

MikeSalt said:


> I don't mind the 20% sales tax that goes into the government's coffers, it's the unavoidable "handling fee"that's payable to the privately owned company that just happens to receive the package at entry to the country.



Honestly, 20% is absolutely outrageous when you factor in all the other taxes and fees they collect. Okay, back to the topic at hand.

Likely will soon get a very compact headlamp for use in a small survival kit.


----------



## Newlumen

Astrolux MF04 cool white.


----------



## Methos777

I got the Theunite TN12 2016 neutral white tint!!


----------



## bykfixer

O'rings. Several sizes for various aaa sized lights.

IPx8 a solitaire with an 11mm x 1mm (vs factory 11x0.75) etc etc


----------



## light-modder

A Bolt light and an Aleph Mule. Very excited!


----------



## MAD777

Google Pixel 2 cellphone with Flashlight app. :crying:
My phone broke so this replacement will eat into my flashlight budget.


----------



## Stereodude

IlluminationDomination said:


> *Thrunite CATvn V6*
> 
> Mine will be NW 5000K


Ditto :candle:


----------



## MikeSalt

Couldn't sell my Nitecore HC30 on the forums, so I've gifted it to a colleague, including my Nitecore i2 charger. For NiMH, I already have my Technoline (used to be called Lacrosse), but for Lithium chemistries, I have a Pila IBC on the way.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

One of only two made is on its way to a good home.  

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

CG, at leat you collect somthing reasonably affordable. If I were to collect Oveready or HDS, I'd need a mortgage again.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> CG, at leat you collect somthing reasonably affordable. If I were to collect Oveready or HDS, I'd need a mortgage again.
> P



True that, peter!* If *I was going to add to my second light collection, my hands down choice would be to my modest Oveready collection. 






~ CG


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> One of only two made is on its way to a good home.
> 
> ~ Chance



I wonder where the other one is?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> I wonder where the other one is?



It's currently being offered on eBay. 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This one has been around the world. China > Georgia > Washington State > UK > now back to Washington State to join some of its siblings.  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Nice!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Nice!!!



Thanks.  I really appreciate torchsarecool for being willing to part with it. Pretty sure there's not another one like it. :grouphug: 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

I've just ordered an Xtar PB2. It's a powerbank / charger that will charge 18650s and then be a USB powerbank. HJK gave it a thumbs up.
I asked twice in the Xtar thread if there was a UK stockist, but they never replied. Perhaps they don't care that much.
Anyway for us Brits, you can find them at Cloudstix UK. Never heard of them, so if it all goes **** up I'll let you know.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's a great [email protected]@King charger/powerbank. 

~ CG


----------



## peter yetman

That's what I thought, I'll let you know.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BOY! Am I in trouble with The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner........  

~ Chance 





NICHIA 219 C


----------



## Rstype

You ordered all four chance ? 
I have only the satin nickel and satin black on the way....

now maybe I should go for the other two as well huh. Why not ....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Rstype said:


> You ordered all four chance ?
> I have only the satin nickel and satin black on the way....
> 
> now maybe I should go for the other two as well huh. Why not ....



 Yep. Jason stated on the website that one or more of the new Preons might be discontinued. Just cuz my nickname is Chance doesn't mean I take them. Sides, 20% off.  

Plus there's this. - This batch of lights is a prototype run and the first Foursevens launch under the Prometheus banner. We only made 125 lights in each finish and they feature both the Foursevens and Prometheus logo.Production lights will only have Foursevens branding. Here are the major changes: 

~ Chance


----------



## elzilcho

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep. *Jason stated on the website that one or more of the new Preons might be discontinued*. Just cuz my nickname is Chance doesn't mean I take them. Sides, 20% off.
> 
> ~ Chance



Now I'm wondering if I should have ordered more than one.


----------



## Cerealand

Hmm, the new advertised 'improved' tailcap has me interested. My copper p1 keep turning on in my pocket.


----------



## Rstype

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep. Jason stated on the website that one or more of the new Preons might be discontinued. Just cuz my nickname is Chance doesn't mean I take them. Sides, 20% off.
> 
> Plus there's this. - This batch of lights is a prototype run and the first Foursevens launch under the Prometheus banner. We only made 125 lights in each finish and they feature both the Foursevens and Prometheus logo.Production lights will only have Foursevens branding. Here are the major changes:
> 
> ~ Chance



well now I have the other two versions incoming in the mail as well... broke again lol
thanks chance !!!!!!

however... 😆 happy


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

He he.... Just don't tell your wife or girlfriend where I live. 

~ Chance


----------



## aginthelaw

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's currently being offered on eBay.
> 
> ~ CG



Doesn’t it remind you of the O’pen?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

aginthelaw said:


> Doesn’t it remind you of the O’pen?



Do you mean the *O*'pen? 

~ CG


----------



## Rusdon

I have a hanko Tesseract and CWF/Bond Pele. Both will be equipped with the dragon driver


----------



## eraursls1984

aginthelaw said:


> Doesn’t it remind you of the O’pen?



They are the same light. The Foursevens was for the US, and the O'pen was for the rest of the world.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

eraursls1984 said:


> They are the same light. The Foursevens was for the US, and the O'pen was for the rest of the world.



I don't have any knowledge of the O'pen. Would love to see one if someone could post a picture. 

I thought the reference was to the orange Preon P2 I've been looking for for quite some time.

~ Chance


----------



## BigBluefish

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> BOY! Am I in trouble with The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner........
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICHIA 219 C



Hey, those look nice, what the heck are they and where's the website? Prometheus? 4-Sevens? Is 4-Sevens up and running again??? 

Got an E1E and G2X Pro 320 lumen model coming in off the Marketplace (is that still what we call it...been gone for year or so pretty much).


----------



## flatline

I ordered an incandescent Surefire G2 (new old stock???).

I'm looking forward to comparing it to other plastic lights I've acquired.

--flatline


----------



## tpetsch

Have a set of these coming, I envision I can now tailstand a 6P. ...Surefire CR-KIT01 Flashlight Combat Rings:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BigBluefish said:


> Hey, those look nice, what the heck are they and where's the website? Prometheus? 4-Sevens? Is 4-Sevens up and running again???
> 
> Got an E1E and G2X Pro 320 lumen model coming in off the Marketplace (is that still what we call it...been gone for year or so pretty much).


 
Hey, BigBluefish! :wave: Long time no see. Yes, Prometheus is the website for new Foursevens offerings. Jason purchased the rights to carry on the torch. It's good to see you back. .......I'm still kinda scared of your Avatar. 

~ Chance


----------



## tech25

I have a Convoy C8 from Mountain Electronics on the way. 

going to be my smaller thrower to play with- my maglight with Malkoff drop in is too big and heavy to bring on trips just to fool around.


----------



## Zunkted

I just scored a Maglite ML150LR on eBay for $85😁👏 i really wanted the ML150LRX but i couldn't find any for as cheap as i got this one for.


----------



## bykfixer

Good score Zunk. 

Please tell us your thoughts in the ML150 thread when it arrives.


----------



## Zunkted

Will do, bykfixer.


----------



## Kindle

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I don't have any knowledge of the O'pen. Would love to see one if someone could post a picture.
> 
> I thought the reference was to the orange Preon P2 I've been looking for for quite some time.
> 
> ~ Chance



O'Pen = Preon Penlight

Review here on CPF


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Kindle said:


> O'Pen = Preon Penlight
> 
> Review here on CPF



Thanks Kindle! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## DIPSTIX

Just purchased the last solis from sky lumen


----------



## Cerealand

I was writing about the unicorn Orange preon P2. I am keeping my eyes open. Will let you know one ever pops up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cerealand said:


> I was writing about the unicorn Orange preon P2. I am keeping my eyes open. Will let you know one ever pops up.



Thank you so much! I had a credible line on one around the first of the year,....... but it never materialized. :sigh: 

~ CG


----------



## bigburly912

There’s a cerakote orange one on popular auction site right now. May hold you over til the unicorn shows up haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cerealand said:


> I was writing about the unicorn Orange preon P2. I am keeping my eyes open. Will let you know one ever pops up.





Bigburly912 said:


> There’s a cerakote orange one on popular auction site right now. May hold you over til the unicorn shows up haha



lovecpf 

~ CG


----------



## magellan

A Reylight mokume gane light (seller’s photo, will post my own with a couple of my other recent mokume pieces when it arrives):

https://imgbox.com/AGXH2zZB


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh my goodness, that's pretty. :huh: magellan, you own some of the most beautiful flashlights I've ever seen. 

~ CG


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks to The Whispering Gallery and a friend in the States, this is somewhere over the Atlantic....







P


----------



## ven

Awesome P ......what flavour rotary?


----------



## peter yetman

It's a regular 250 Tactical.
Can't find out if I like it until I've tried it.
P


----------



## ven

Cool, sure you will like it P.


----------



## peter yetman

I'll let you know, Customs and Excise willing!
P


----------



## MikeSalt

peter yetman said:


> I'll let you know, Customs and Excise willing!
> P



Cue a very British rant.


----------



## peter yetman

You or me? Or both?
P


----------



## MikeSalt

peter yetman said:


> You or me? Or both?
> P



We'll probably all chip in if there's customs problems. 

Which leads me onto my next incoming item: a CR2 Ion in blue. Thankfully, it is coming from within the arbitrary ring-fence of the EU.


----------



## biggman15

I finally found one! It's a Fenix E11. It was the first modern LED EDC flashlight that I ever carried. Before this I had an old Mini Mag that has a weak led conversion that I thought was awesome. Anyway, I lost the Fenix at some point after they discontinued it. and I wasn't able to find another. At least until I located this one!

Edit: Okay, So this little light surprised me in ways that I didn't expect. It's just as bright as my brightest single AA flashlight which is rated much higher.


----------



## ZMZ67

Two ICON Solos. Not a big fan of 2XAAA but couldn't resist at the price to get hold of PK's designs!


----------



## flatline

I bought a SureFire G2 off of the Bay. I don't exactly know what I'll do with it yet but I hope that I like it as much as the plastic P60 host I already have by NexTorch.

--flatline


----------



## tex.proud

I mentioned in another thread how I haven't been around for a while because I've been spending $$$ elsewhere, and haven't had anything other than an Olight S1Mini to report, but what I've been spending it on is similarly advanced...link to my IG thread Yeah...I'm a HAM! No reasons for the lack of flashlights/torches...just excuses. LOL!


----------



## bykfixer

ZMZ67 said:


> Two ICON Solos. Not a big fan of 2XAAA but couldn't resist at the price to get hold of PK's designs!



The solo has so much style. I can't decide if it looks like a 70's 007 light or one from Buck Rogers 2525....

I ordered a pair of olive Fenix EO1's to stash and a pair of incan 2aa Rayovac Industrial to put Yuji's in.


----------



## id30209

A2 4 flats and L1 gen2 Milkyspit moded...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Brand new Black Diamond Storm(2018).

350 lumen high(vs my old Storm that topped out at a puny 100 lumens.)

Best part is,it was only $36.95 shipped from Amazon for the new 2018 Storm.


----------



## Dave D

I have a Malkoff MD3 body ordered which happens to have the serial number that matches my badge number that I wore for thirty years as an LEO!

Sentimentality got the better of me! :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman

Never had an MD3, I really ought to get one.

I've got two Xtar XP1 chargers coming at 3 pounds each, plus postage, I had to get a pair.
P


----------



## BigBluefish

An Olight PL Mini weaponlight and...

A Ra Twisty 85Tr.


----------



## BigBluefish

An Olight PL Mini weaponlight and...

A Ra Twisty 85Tr.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dave D said:


> I have a Malkoff MD3 body ordered which happens to have the serial number that matches my badge number that I wore for thirty years as an LEO!
> 
> Sentimentality got the better of me! :thumbsup:



WOW! What are the odds? That's way cool! 

~ CG


----------



## rjking

2x XTar SP1


----------



## peter yetman

Snap.

2 x Xtar XP1

P


----------



## Ishango

HDS Rotary 250. Had it on my wishlist for a long time. I EDC several lights but my 120 Executive Clicky always comes along. This is going to be a wonderful upgrade.


----------



## kamagong

flatline said:


> I bought a SureFire G2 off of the Bay. I don't exactly know what I'll do with it yet but I hope that I like it as much as the plastic P60 host I already have by NexTorch.



I received a black G2 myself earlier today. Fairly certain it's authentic, as evidenced by the non-LOTC.


----------



## bykfixer

First lights in a while. 

Bought stuff in pairs. One for now, one for later.

More classic goodies. A pair of EO1's, a pair of Industrial incans (for Yuji mod), a pair of Battery Junction t-shirts (one is for Mrs Fixer), not shown is a pair of Fenix difusers for making Rayovac Indestructables into a traffic wand. 
The Junction tossed in a little promo keychain light. 










They were on clearance.

Next time I need batteries there'll probably be more EO1's added.


----------



## flatline

kamagong said:


> I received a black G2 myself earlier today. Fairly certain it's authentic, as evidenced by the non-LOTC.



How did you remove the switch from the tail cap like that?

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

flatline said:


> How did you remove the switch from the tail cap like that?
> 
> --flatline



Mine fell out. lol. 
In the older twistys they are not hard at all to remove.


----------



## flatline

bykfixer said:


> Mine fell out. lol.
> In the older twistys they are not hard at all to remove.



Hmm...judging from the batteries mine came with it's from 2007. I've tried pinching the spring and boot and twisting but it won't budge. I gave up when I started worrying that I was damaging the spring (spring still looks okay).

I bought the clicky switch from Illumn when I bought my 6P but forgot about it until I saw that pic today.

--flatline


----------



## kamagong

flatline said:


> How did you remove the switch from the tail cap like that?
> 
> --flatline



Like bykfixer mentioned they just fall out. I removed the tail cap to install some batteries and the switch just fell out. The oldest G2s are like that. The cool thing is that if the switch should fail for any reason, the light is easily put back into service by removing the switch and replacing it with some balled up aluminum foil. 






This light will now reside in my outdoors bag. 

Thanks for the idea Woods Walker.


----------



## bykfixer

I think they are pressed in. Perhaps a dental pick on one side and knife blade on the other can "pluck" it out.


----------



## Cerealand

Just arrived! 22.3 Malkoff MD2 Bezel


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"Nothing honey. HONEST!"  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Pressing Greta approved like button.


----------



## nimdabew

I for a M361NLMH head from malkoff, a new scout head from malkoff, and I am tossing around the idea of replacing my ZL H302WF with a AA version of the same. Floody and stuff. If I did that though, I would need to get a Nitecore MT10A so I could standardize AA Batts in my flight bag, but then I wouldn't get the higher throw and runtimes of my MT20C and I wouldn't use my old CR123 headlamp anymore... Decisions decisions.


----------



## peter yetman

Cerealand said:


> Just arrived! 22.3 Malkoff MD2 Bezel


Goud innit? Especially with the OR module.
P


----------



## etc

Malkoff Tricap.

The head band that turns Malkoff MD2 into a headlamp.

spare O-rings for the Hound Dogs and Lenses too.

I know. Really exciting stuff.


----------



## ZAWatchman

EDCLT-2 two way pocket clip for my Tactician for head down carry.

I use a Raven Pocket Shield, think this might be better for rapid access than head up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This blast from the past -





Click on click off, rotate the head for moonlight - low - medium - high - max. 

~ Chance


----------



## ChibiM

I have the Mini BLF GT en route... en 1 more which I cant remember the name of, something like rot66 or something..


----------



## ven

Although the name is not cool, the rot66 looks a cool little 3 cell light. The nichia 219b 9080 is sure tempting!


----------



## archimedes

Mahi received today


----------



## roach1492

I have a C8+ with 2 diffusers on the way,should work pretty good with the mode spacing.


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Mahi received today




:naughty: more pics to prove please


----------



## archimedes

I'm taking photos as quick as I can, lol. I might've put up one or two in the McGizmo thread, and the Photos of Lights thread ....


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> I'm taking photos as quick as I can, lol. I might've put up one or two in the McGizmo thread, and the Photos of Lights thread ....




You have and i have seen them, still too nice to not post more pics of lol


----------



## radioactive_man

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This blast from the past -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on click off, rotate the head for moonlight - low - medium - high - max.
> 
> ~ Chance



I still EDC this in my work bag. Excellent power and regulation and none of the "OMG über-turbo-deathray 10000 lumens for the first two picoseconds of runtime and then timed stepdown to 54 lumens" of more recent lights.


----------



## radioactive_man

I got myself a Thrunite TN42 CW for my upcoming birthday, because I love impractical, pencil beam throwers. Today I went to an e-cig store and bought four Sony VTC6 3000 mAh 18650s which are now charged and ready to feed this monster! It should get here tomorrow.


----------



## mcm308

I got an Arc P coming in. I haven't been on the forum for quite a while. I pop in to see whats new for incan lightbulbs for my M4 setup and here I am buying more lights...[emoji102]


----------



## Newlumen

radioactive_man said:


> I got myself a Thrunite TN42 CW for my upcoming birthday, because I love impractical, pencil beam throwers. Today I went to an e-cig store and bought four Sony VTC6 3000 mAh 18650s which are now charged and ready to feed this monster! It should get here tomorrow.



Great choice..


----------



## KentuckyMike

etc said:


> Malkoff Tricap.
> 
> The head band that turns Malkoff MD2 into a headlamp.
> 
> spare O-rings for the Hound Dogs and Lenses too.
> 
> I know. Really exciting stuff.



Hey...parts are sexy too!!  

My list is pretty basic, too. I just got an M361N and Prometheus Titanium clip that went in/on the MD2 that has been acting as my EDC light. And now I'm just waiting on a NIP incan 6P. I sold them all off not long ago when SF told me they were no longer supporting warranty claims on any of the parts (though I kept one 9P because I love that light), but now I need a no-nonsense basic host for an application where a 16650 is all I'll need and I didn't want to spend too much. So...I figured why not grab one of the cheap closeout 6P's floating around. The circle of life of a flashaholic, I suppose.




Cerealand said:


> Just arrived! 22.3 Malkoff MD2 Bezel


I've put a 22.3 into service on my EDC with the above 361N. It noticeably increases the spill for walking the dog and woods walks, but it looks like it REALLY comes into its own with the OR R33! Finally, the emitters won't be obscured. Well done!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:sigh: Batteries. :sigh: 

~ CG


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance,
Does the G5!head fit the MMX or any other Maelstrom bodies(or the Quark 18650 body)? Thanks...


----------



## peter yetman

A Malkoff M61T coming from this side of the Pond. A Hole Expamder to open the front of a spare MD2 head to take the M61T.
A used book of Lee Photographic Filters, fun and games changing the tints on my cooler lights.
P


----------



## bykfixer

How do you like the filters Pete?

I gotta be honest, after 'filtering' a couple with Sharpie marker ink the filtered ones are now my EDC lights.


----------



## peter yetman

We'll find out, only scored the book on Ebay today.
I tried your sharpie trick amd that's what encouraged me to get the filters.
An HDS and the M61T are up for filtering.
P


----------



## ven

Who would have thought, the year 2018.....................















...................the year P turned into a tint snob:nana:


----------



## peter yetman

You're so right, I think the problem started when my Wasp arrived in January.
That Redomed XP-L is just a fantastic tint. It's even saved me some money, as I now lust after a light and realise that the tint is just going to annoy me.
It's a slippery slope.

Also funny was that the last line above was hiding under the bottom of my screen for ages, and I was trying to understand your drift....
P


----------



## ven

Well i guess another :nana: is due then 

The catch is, even a light you like, becomes the one left on the side. Once bitten by the colour temp and tint of preference, everything else is 2nd best. Why use X when you can have one with Y and Z. It can save money, but it can also make some lights redundant. Crazy bit now after the lumen war to tint, cri and temps. I now have the odd cooler beam just to keep things fresh(has to have no blue though, has to be clean/pure). So now past the nichia and all things hi cri, i am using from time to time cooler 5500-6500k flavours for that clean, unpumped colour representation. Even now, one of my many sportact triples is an xp-g2 cool white, as long as my eyes are not contaminated with 3000k bulbs(make blue), it looks clean white.

Been trying out this m61 malk p60 which iirc is 6200. Yep little yukky compared to my 4500k 219b's....................compared! Used alone and it does what it says on the tin and just works. So 4000k or 6000k, used int he right environment(ambient light dependable) all or at least most flavours can work just fine for me.

Damn that was a waffle P, like some syrup with it


----------



## peter yetman

Like Dan at HDS says, "Don't cross beams" only disaster can result.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Like Dan at HDS says, "Don't cross beams" only disaster can result.
> P



Guess beams and wives have a lot in common...................


----------



## peter yetman

You'd better believe it.
P


----------



## Caspian

In the mail; Acebeam K70


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Like Dan at HDS says, "Don't cross beams" only disaster can result.
> P



Crossing the beams (streams, whatever) has only proved beneficial to Mankind once in all of history. 

~ CG


----------



## Cerealand

A Thor’s leather holster for my HDS.


----------



## trailhunter

Catvn v6
Mini GTvn olson


----------



## PocketLight88

Thrunite v6 catapult neutral white!
Can’t wait ahhhh!


----------



## Kindle

The newly released Fenix LD05 2.0. We'll see how much I like UV in the main sequence.


----------



## bigburly912

2 HDSclickies. : D


----------



## trailhunter

PocketLight88 said:


> Thrunite v6 catapult neutral white!
> Can’t wait ahhhh!


Nice same here post pics, mine will be here on Tuesday


----------



## bykfixer

Nothing.

Still on a buying hiatus.


----------



## bigburly912

Oh. I forgot I have a thumbvn in 5600k on the way too


----------



## JohnnyBravo

DQG Tiny 18650 (4th gen) in the grey body with neutral tint; wanted to own the world's smallest 1x18650 light...


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Still on a buying hiatus.



Still on a Vape buying run


----------



## bignc

Mdc Aa219 for a friend's son's College graduation. And an incan 9p cuz.... incan..... And a Lumens factory order for an e1e i got here a few weeks back.


----------



## markr6

I haven't purchased anything for a long time. I finally ordered an Emisar D4S - gray with Nichia 219c and a Shockli 26650 for it.


----------



## twistedraven

I'm still in search for the ultimate hiking light, and I got two strong candidates coming in the mail! Fireflies ROT66 with Nichia 219B R9080 and Emisar D4S with Nichia 219C. If Maukka's review of the ROT66 is any indication, I think it will be a real winner. At the same time I absolutely love 26650 sized lights though.


----------



## MAD777

twistedraven said:


> I'm still in search for the ultimate hiking light,..... At the same time I absolutely love 26650 sized lights though.



I am currently doing some extensive hiking and have chosen, from 50+ lights I own, Acebeam EC60vn. That's Vinh's mod of that XHP35, 26650 light. 1785 lumen, 103k lux, 5000K color temp. Weighs just under 8 ounces incl. battery. I'm using Shockli 5500mAh battery & one spare. This is in addition to my headlamp.

It provides a lot of light & throw for its size while having plenty of battery life. I can recharge only once every 7-10 days. The slightly warm neutral tint works well in the forest.


----------



## ven

Pic pic pics Mike


----------



## twistedraven

MAD777 said:


> I am currently doing some extensive hiking and have chosen, from 50+ lights I own, Acebeam EC60vn. That's Vinh's mod of that XHP35, 26650 light. 1785 lumen, 103k lux, 5000K color temp. Weighs just under 8 ounces incl. battery. I'm using Shockli 5500mAh battery & one spare. This is in addition to my headlamp.
> 
> It provides a lot of light & throw for its size while having plenty of battery life. I can recharge only once every 7-10 days. The slightly warm neutral tint works well in the forest.




The narrow and deep reflector of the EC60 probably wouldn't do it for me. Those types of reflectors make for narrow spill widths, and the hotspot gets smaller with larger corona around it. If you have a complementary floody headlamp then it's not such a big deal, but over time I've come to learn that I don't like headlamps so much for hiking. I like to be able to aim the light if there's other people around me, and less glare around my eyes with a handheld.

I have a catapult V6 in 5k and it's nice! Very similar numbers to the EC60vn but with a beam profile more to my liking. The 1x26650 form factor is just so nice for hiking.


----------



## Tribull

Not really in the mail, but picked up a Fenix PD02 at the store yesterday.


----------



## ven

A hi/low ring thanks to P:rock:
Today a brand new olight h2r from olight UK , big thanks to Laura who was excellent in every way, communication, quick response and as it was "not fixable" a new h2r! . My confidence in olight has gone up, where has zebralight gone down................Lots of tit for tat back and forth, $15 to send off with it and $15 postage, weeks to more than likely a month wait. They could not swap a modern LED in, so spending $30 on a potential none fix(been sent previously and same fault with intermittent on/off, wont turn on, wont turn off, ramp gets funky when hold through the L/M/H. in short unpredictable which =useless for any use). But if i order a new one, i get 2 free vtc6 cells................no thanks! Its an old head lamp anyway, so no deal. Would just have preferred a better outcome if the cost was going to be $30+ .


----------



## ChibiM

Klarus G35 is on its way here...

recently received the ROT66, BLF GT Mini, Jetbeam HT10 and Haikelite MT03 TA


----------



## kj2

Lupine USB-charger, Lupine extension cable 120cm and a Lupine storage bag size M.


----------



## Revcov

New here and new to "better" flashlights overall - first purchase on way is an Olight S1 mini (non-HCRI) model. Should arrive today.


----------



## Scribe

Revcov said:


> New here and new to "better" flashlights overall - first purchase on way is an Olight S1 mini (non-HCRI) model. Should arrive today.


Hopefully you can stop there. I started with the same light and my bank account has been drained once I found Oveready, Hds, and Okluma. Its been a great ride, but don't ever tell the wife how much they cost.


----------



## KaIIe

Hi Folks,
got a SureFire Minimus 300 headlamp incoming. Pretty excited, will be my first premium one after some already stupid expensive ones handhelds.
I was thinking about a lot for what my next edc headlamp will be, and it’s mainly because I’m really in love with my HDS Rotarys. It has become my most favorite ui so I hope i made the right choice. I’m also excited for the color temperature and cri, as I’m quite picky.
Greetings Kalle


----------



## rjking

Just arrived. TripLed and Tanafied TITAN Plus.


----------



## peter yetman

What did Tana do to the Titan?
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> What did Tana do to the Titan?
> P


That's what I was wondering, too ....


----------



## bigburly912

Thor’s hammer holster and HDS rotary.


----------



## rjking

Just removed the keychain attachment to enable tail standing.



peter yetman said:


> What did Tana do to the Titan?
> P


----------



## the0dore3524

I’d like to know too! Looks like the keychain attachment part was shaved off. Did he do a driver or emitter swap too?


----------



## peter yetman

the0dore3524 said:


> I’d like to know too! Looks like the keychain attachment part was shaved off. Did he do a driver or emitter swap too?


I was hoping he'd done an emitter swap, don't think I could stand the stock one.
Nice you have a tailstander now.
P


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Still on a Vape buying run



Actually I've been on good behavior all around V. 
But one day I got a note asking if I use my 1aa Malkoff MDC that had a VME and an M31w very much. Not really was the answer.
I had also acquired the original neutral 3 setting engine that is used for the 3 lumen startup. I wanted to keep that part to use on a Klarus P1a as it has more grip than the MDC body. But the MDC/VME/M31W deserved a good home.... it's original home actually. 

I boxed up the MDC/VME/M31w with an incan Solitaire and mailed it out. 
A few days later I received a package. A donation to the LED museum and a couple of surprises. 





A pre-scuffed Purple E01, a VictorNox officer knife, and a tiny Gerber. 

Gurdygurds, that purple light won't be collecting dust in the LED museum. It's going to tag along edc style with that Gerber. 


And yeah I did pick up another vape.




A backup for a backup. 

And some old school cig-a-like tips. Like that purple E01 the intended "spare" went into edc role. 





My Dynamic Duo of e-cig-a-likes.


----------



## 59ride

veleno designs dogbone


----------



## adnj

radioactive_man said:


> I still EDC this in my work bag. Excellent power and regulation and none of the "OMG über-turbo-deathray 10000 lumens for the first two picoseconds of runtime and then timed stepdown to 54 lumens" of more recent lights.


This is still my favorite backyard light. Perfect in so many ways.


----------



## trailhunter

D4Svn
ROT66vn
Dereelight XSvn
Meteor M43
E04vn

Most should be here by Monday. Going to be fun.


----------



## vadimax

Olight M1T Raider;
Bosch GO Screwdriver.

P.S.: Bosch GO has been purchased at Amazon.de where it is priced €46.92.


----------



## eraursls1984

59ride said:


> veleno designs dogbone



Congrats! You don't see those come up for sale often, unfortunately. I'd love to snag one one day.


----------



## adept1

Green Emisar D4S XP-L High 4000K. It sounds like fun and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Newlumen

trailhunter said:


> D4Svn
> ROT66vn
> Dereelight XSvn
> Meteor M43
> E04vn
> 
> Most should be here by Monday. Going to be fun.



very nice. Early christmas present..


----------



## trailhunter

Newlumen said:


> very nice. Early christmas present..


Thx! Do you recommend the d4?


----------



## Newlumen

trailhunter said:


> Thx! Do you recommend the d4?



Absolutely.. d4s is doing big. They got all the latest technology and firmware with the help of TK.. Aux leds are cool and very efficient. Ramping ios v3 is the latest. We couldnt buy this kind of light at this price 2-3 years ago.. 

xpg2 throws like a xpl hi, but not efficient.. xpg2 get hot quickly, but perfect if you are going to use 200-2000 lumen range.. on the other hand, xpl hi handle heat very nice, 1000 more lumen, but cost $15 more.. 

after all, its all came down to personal preference.. some people dont need 4000 lumen light so they will get a xpg2.. 

xpl hi 5000k get my vote.. you will never know when you need 4000 lumen.


----------



## nimdabew

Malkoff M361N-LMH drop-in
Malkoff MDC neutral head
Lumens Factory 1 cell E-Series body
Lumens Factory twisty tail cap
Lumens Factory short 2 way clip

(Can you guess what I am going to build? The M361 is for a P6 drop-in though)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 from Amazon.com.

Was too tempting at only $18 shipped.(Thank you Amazon Prime...)


----------



## Nokoff

ROT66 NW , ROT66 Nichia, Acebeam E65, colored, SS, & blk S41s and matching 18660 tubes, Blk S42 CW, S43 preorder, a M3-like P60 head, Sofirn SF36w, Skylumen Tange, Blk D4S NW, and a baby A01..am I forgetting anything?


----------



## Newlumen

Nokoff said:


> ROT66 NW , ROT66 Nichia, Acebeam E65, colored, SS, & blk S41s and matching 18660 tubes, Blk S42 CW, S43 preorder, a M3-like P60 head, Sofirn SF36w, Skylumen Tange, Blk D4S NW, and a baby A01..am I forgetting anything?



Damn nice, early Christmas...


----------



## Newlumen

Rot66 sst20 cool white..


----------



## Greenbean

I don’t usually post in this thread but let’s not kid ourselves! 

This just arrived via the brown truck! 


I am SO ready for darkness tonight to test its reach!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greenbean, That [email protected]@Ks like it's built for serious illumination.  

Just ordered this complete light from Adventure Sport Flashlights 
5,000 Lumen 3x Cree XHP-50 Drop-In Bulb. -


----------



## Greenbean

Better believe it bro,

Polarion Night Reaper _vulgar slang removed--Bill_


----------



## Nokoff

Two plus-size biggest losers...MT35+ with an XHP35, the MF04S an XHP70.2.


----------



## trailhunter

Nokoff said:


> ROT66 NW , ROT66 Nichia, Acebeam E65, colored, SS, & blk S41s and matching 18660 tubes, Blk S42 CW, S43 preorder, a M3-like P60 head, Sofirn SF36w, Skylumen Tange, Blk D4S NW, and a baby A01..am I forgetting anything?


Nice way to catch up from hibernation.


----------



## trailhunter

Nokoff said:


> ROT66 NW , ROT66 Nichia, Acebeam E65, colored, SS, & blk S41s and matching 18660 tubes, Blk S42 CW, S43 preorder, a M3-like P60 head, Sofirn SF36w, Skylumen Tange, Blk D4S NW, and a baby A01..am I forgetting anything?


Oh you didn't jump on the sofrin q8 grouo buy from BLF? 30 bucks from amazon, now its 60 bucks, great light too.


----------



## Nokoff

Haha yea I’m trying not to go on too crazy a spree. Ideally those two would be Skylumen Delta sized with the same output . That would be so great but I’m dreaming. 

I missed the Q8 buy at a good price, it’s ok tho.


----------



## vadimax

And then they say: “climate warming, climate warming...” 



Nokoff said:


> Two plus-size biggest losers...MT35+ with an XHP35, the MF04S an XHP70.2.


----------



## magellan

These all just arrived in the last month or so: 

Foursevens Quark Mini MLR2 Ti CR2 model
E series Ti clicky switch
TnC Ti Extreme Microlux CR2
Tain Timascus Aura AAA model
Lummi Wee Damascus 10180
Timascus multi-tool
Matthew Martin mokume gane pen


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Greenbean, That [email protected]@Ks like it's built for serious illumination.
> 
> Just ordered this complete light from Adventure Sport Flashlights
> 5,000 Lumen 3x Cree XHP-50 Drop-In Bulb. -




Awesome choice, Chaunce. I have a few of his earlier models in different sizes.


----------



## Deadsailor21

Got a couple of D4's and D4S' coming in hot. Also a host of nitecore lights I got a really good deal on: TM10K, HC33, TM28, MT21C, TM06S, MH23, EC11, and a random Niwalker Nova MM18iii. Can't wait to turn night into day.


----------



## Dvmx89

HDS clicky
and hds black bezel for my rotary


----------



## Modernflame

Dvmx89 said:


> HDS clicky
> and hds black bezel for my rotary



Great buy! Which emitter?


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## staticx57

Nokoff said:


> Haha yea I’m trying not to go on too crazy a spree. Ideally those two would be Skylumen Delta sized with the same output . That would be so great but I’m dreaming.
> 
> I missed the Q8 buy at a good price, it’s ok tho.



You really should try the Q8. Awesome lights and super easy to mod. I swapped Samsung 351D 4000k 90 CRI and flashed Anduril. Candor and lighting mode are sweet in this. $40 for what you get is crazy


----------



## trailhunter

staticx57 said:


> You really should try the Q8. Awesome lights and super easy to mod. I swapped Samsung 351D 4000k 90 CRI and flashed Anduril. Candor and lighting mode are sweet in this. $40 for what you get is crazy


I enjoy my sofrin q8 too.


----------



## kelmo

I just received the latest SF Defender Ultra. It just like the 500 lumen model only twice as bright! Nice medium range illuminator.


----------



## vadimax




----------



## wacbzz

A Malkoff M91T on an MD3 with the Hi/Lo switch...


----------



## Modernflame

wacbzz said:


> A Malkoff M91T on an MD3 with the Hi/Lo switch...



Got that shiver in my spine. Happy Malkoff arrival day!


----------



## Kindle

Four Sunwayman V11Rs.

Don't judge me.


----------



## markr6

Kindle said:


> Four Sunwayman V11Rs.
> 
> Don't judge me.



Did you happen to get the deal on ebay? Someone was selling them for $18 or something crazy.


----------



## Nokoff

Oh we’re judging...judging hard! Wait, I picked up two of those myself! Great torch still; ahead of its time. 

I have an Astrolux S43S and Reylight Winter Frost on the way, and another Emisar D4S that’s been in the mail over a month. Oh and some V11r extension tubes. 

I actually cancelled my Astrolux MF04S that I had coming because BG kept pushing the backorder date back. We’d get near the ship date and bam, new date. I also cancelled my Mateminco MT35 Plus because they reached out and said they ran out of the Army green color after I had already ordered it. They’ve now taken it down completely off the website. poop happens, those throwers obviously weren’t meant for Nokoff. I just reassess my options and look at the positive. There is the smell of LEP in the air [emoji6]


----------



## Swedpat

Ordered today:
*Zebralight SC64c XP-L2 4000K high CRI
*Armytek Barracuda Pro v2 XHP35 warm white


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Quark Mini 123 and a Quark Mini AA, both neutral tint. Thanks to member Lateralus180 for passing them on. 

~ Chance :twothumbs


----------



## Kindle

markr6 said:


> Did you happen to get the deal on ebay? Someone was selling them for $18 or something crazy.



Yep. Grabbed one when they were listed for $16. Once I was sure they were legit I grabbed three more at $20 each.


----------



## Steeldog

Thrunite TN42vn V2


----------



## GTM

Thrunite TN4/TN12/Archer2/
Catapult V6/ and TH30


----------



## Vemice

Finally got to order a Peak Eiger High CRI Nichia in Copper. Should get here next week.


----------



## BrightestBulb

Kindle said:


> Four Sunwayman V11Rs.
> 
> Don't judge me.



*Do you remember the name of the seller?
*


----------



## Kindle

BrightestBulb said:


> *Do you remember the name of the seller?
> *



Unfortunately they don't have more in stock. The store that has the current lowest price won't accept a buy it now offer anywhere close to what they were going for before (I offered $22 just to see if they would accept it).


----------



## BrightestBulb

Kindle said:


> Unfortunately they don't have more in stock. The store that has the current lowest price won't accept a buy it now offer anywhere close to what they were going for before (I offered $22 just to see if they would accept it).


*
Saw someone having one at around $12. Didn't pull the trigger only because how do I know its not a fake?*


----------



## BrightestBulb

*Well for $12.49 I said the hell with it and bought it. If its fake junk, oh well, I have wasted money before! Here is the item# if you care to take a look. [FONT=&quot]302856347046[/FONT]*


----------



## archimedes

A reminder that the purpose of this thread is not advertising for particular retailers or resellers please.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Just posted an  in a sales thread from a really great reseller! :nana: 






XP-G3 Triple modified by KYFishguy. 






Mini MK II Triple on a Lux-RC board. Modified by Joesph Thompson. 

Photo Credit - 
scout24

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Just posted an  in a sales thread from a really great reseller! :nana:
> ....



Well, ok, but only if they are "really great" ... congrats[emoji14]


----------



## peter yetman

Saw that Foursevens this morning and thought of you.
That's a hellava light - don't get carried away (literally).
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks guys. So happy to finally own a SS Mini MK II triple. I've been trying to procure one for months and months. Was so happy just had to fool about a little.  

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

So Chance, does this mean I have to stay up late every night waiting for Vinh to say “Fiat Lux” to start his Thanksgiving Sale so I can be first to buy a Goliath triple to keep up with you? Sheesh, I got the brass Mini Mark, then the Brass MMR-X, the Blue MMR-X, just this week finally got a black MMR-X, was going to order an MMX tonight(I already have the 360), and you still are ahead by one Toxic Green Prototype and now a SS Mini-Mark II Turbo Triple...you are really hard to keep up with! PS do you have a “David”to go with your Triple?


----------



## ven

WOW CG, not jealous at all................nope not at all, typing this makes me feel less jealous honest..............i could go on

More pics when receive required please................WOW again.

Love the mag triple as well, CG is triple mad


----------



## Kindle

Pre-ordered a Frelux, but it'll be awhile before it actually hits the mail.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]:welcome:Fireflies PL47 219b w/headband strap:welcome:[/FONT]


----------



## Sleddogger

To go with the BLF Q8 I got a few weeks ago I've a NiteCore HC65 coming that appears to be on a very slow boat from China (only a month but I'm impatient!) and last night just ordered myself a Champagne Fireflies PL47 in the nichia 219b flavour. Saddened to realise getting 2x Samsung 40T cells here in the UK to go with it cost _almost_ as much as the light itself!

Have had an Emisar D4 in the shopping basket about 8 times but keep stopping myself at the last minute... Wonder if there's a local support group, I think I'm becoming addicted to high powered flashlights! :grouphug:


----------



## Monocrom

*Nitecore Tube.*

Honestly, I wanted something flat, thin, not too long, and reasonably priced for a keychain light. While giving more output than my Photon Freedom. This one seems to check all the boxes. We'll see....


----------



## Scenic

Thrunite TC20. First new light in 5 years. Wanted something impressive yet small to modernize my collection.


----------



## Nokoff

Skylumen tange and Astrolux S43S copper. Those are hitting up to 3000 lumens on Nichia 219c. Pretty impressive can’t waif to play!


----------



## Ishango

Nothing to special here. I received the D25A MkII Ti and it is a nice upgrade from my old D25A. I also ordered a Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA. I like the idea of carrying a light which can use multiple power sources on me, brightness is plenty for my needs and runtime is decent enough.


----------



## Quoddy

McGizmo Mahi with 1x123 Tri-Pak, Hive 3v, and XM-L (HI) LED on the way to me today


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nothing.... just paid the second half of our 2018 property taxes.  

~ Chance


----------



## Charlie Hustle

:santa:Jaxman M2 5500K:santa:


----------



## grizzley1

Astrolux S43S
18650 tube for the light
Couple of batts

Nothing too exciting


----------



## staticx57

Just some PCBs these days


----------



## vadimax

Boba Fett GITD patch:


----------



## MadAmos

Prometheus Delta 
#1 blasted radial groove 319A 5k spot optic
#2 blasted hex 319A 5k medium optic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MadAmos said:


> Prometheus Delta
> #1 blasted radial groove 319A 5k spot optic
> #2 blasted hex 319A 5k medium optic



Very cool! I'm [email protected]@King forward to seeing some owner's photos of the Delta lights.  

~ Chance


----------



## MadAmos

Once here I will post some pictures according to Joy that both should be shipped by the end of next week and I normally get USPS priority shipments in 1 to 2 days from the bay area.


----------



## klrman

Acebeam X80. I'm hoping the colored leds will impress my family.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot] :goodjob: Sofirn C01 3200K:goodjob:[/FONT]


----------



## Rwilliam

Nu32 for grilling🤗 seem better then the nu30 for better life


the ace beam looks like a lot more fun


----------



## WebHobbit

ZLSC5c2 SC5c Mk II AA Flashlight Neutral White High CRI


----------



## Nokoff

klrman said:


> Acebeam X80. I'm hoping the colored leds will impress my family.



You’re gonna love it! It’s one of my favorites.. the red makes the best dog walking light. I haven’t found a use for the green or blue yet; the UV has an amazing, huge flood in the dark. The LEDs are pure white and it is very bright yet very manageable heat and long turbo runtime. The x80 is super versatile, shame when people mod it and remove those great factory features. Let us know what everyone thinks! Tip: turn it on and hold the button in extra long to switch between the white and colored UIs.


----------



## Newlumen

Nokoff said:


> Skylumen tange and Astrolux S43S copper. Those are hitting up to 3000 lumens on Nichia 219c. Pretty impressive can’t waif to play!



Maukka tested the s43s 219c and got 2100 lumen with the samsung 30q.


----------



## Newlumen

Acebeam x80vn.


----------



## Nokoff

Imalent DX80. I have wanted one of those for a while! Just the perfect high power 30k+ lumens torch. If you have too, now is the time, it’s only $229 on a BG flash deal for 3 more days!


----------



## bigburly912

I have a 2xaa Novatac on the way! I knew I couldn’t stay away from the Novatac for too long. Saw that one, hadn’t seen one before and hopped on kt


----------



## Newlumen

Nokoff said:


> Imalent DX80. I have wanted one of those for a while! Just the perfect high power 30k+ lumens torch. If you have too, now is the time, it’s only $229 on a BG flash deal for 3 more days!



Thank you.. i had a bad experience with imalent light recently.. banggood never replied my email. Imalent refused to repair my imalent ms12 ( broken cooling fan )..

no more imalent lights for me.


----------



## Nokoff

Newlumen said:


> Thank you.. i had a bad experience with imalent light recently.. banggood never replied my email. Imalent refused to repair my imalent ms12 ( broken cooling fan )..
> 
> no more imalent lights for me.



That is sad to hear! A broken product and ignored by both the seller and manufacturer?! Not acceptable!

I had cancelled my BG order and reordered since someone gave me a deep discount on it elsewhere. 

I will now contemplate to cancel that as well...for me it’s the quality of the seller/manufacturer, not just the flashlight, that drives purchases and how customers speak about them and their product. This is bad word-of-mouth for Imalent’s flagship model; they should do more to protect their reputation. BG will endure, however we will see Imalent out of business.


----------



## thermal guy

I don’t order to much stuff. 4 kids. Lol but went a little crazy over the weekend and got a mishmash of stuff coming in. A couple of incandescent p60 style bulbs from lumens factory for my E2E. A Malkoff M61W. A SureFire 6P that I saw was on sale for cheap. 24 Surefire 123 primaries and a couple 16650 powerkeep cells. Early Christmas for me I guess 😄


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> I don’t order to much stuff. 4 kids. Lol but went a little crazy over the weekend and got a mishmash of stuff coming in. A couple of incandescent p60 style bulbs from lumens factory for my E2E. A Malkoff M61W. A SureFire 6P that I saw was on sale for cheap. 24 Surefire 123 primaries and a couple 16650 powerkeep cells. Early Christmas for me I guess 




Oooooh a surefire binge. Got to love the classics. Still out of pretty much all, the older classic surefire have most of my interest


----------



## thermal guy

My E2E was the first “good” light I ever bought. Think it was 2005-2006. Just dug it out it has a E to C adapter on it and at the moment running a sf P60.love the bulb.


----------



## ven

Thanks to mr fixer, i got my 1st and only E2e and love it very much. Love the form,love the bulb to. The 16650 fits like a glove and offers decent run time. As i sent a head to tana for a triple 219b 5000k h17f, i can swap around with my E1e if i decide.





3x tana's


----------



## thermal guy

Wow nice! What’s the spects on that.


----------



## trailhunter

Revolution XX kite for on demand fun when wind is around.


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Wow nice! What’s the spects on that.



The E2e is a triple 219b 5000k h17f, haiku a triple 219b 4500k 9080 and the sindLED E1e is 219b 5000k with the Tana firmware. If /when I just simply swap the E1/E2 heads for a triple /sing. 

Not sure output wise , around 800+ would be a guess for the triple 219b.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

FourSevens G5, MMX and the very last Toxic Green PenLight Prototype ever made.....
They say your first love never dies....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> FourSevens G5, MMX and the very last Toxic Green PenLight Prototype ever made.....
> They say your first love never dies....



Congrats, Crazy E.T.F.! That's an awesome package heading your way! :twothumbs No one's happier for you that Chance who likes to refer to himself in the third person. 

~ Chance


----------



## BADY

Astrolux S43 XP-G3
Casio G-Shock Mudman


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]ThruNite Catapult V6 Neutral[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I am no longer a ThruNite virgin.:wave:[/FONT]


----------



## trailhunter

Charlie Hustle said:


> [FONT=&quot]ThruNite Catapult V6 Neutral[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I am no longer a ThruNite virgin.:wave:[/FONT]


Good choice


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

4Sevens Neutral White Quark-X 123 x2 with a deep pocket clip. They ain't making anymore. 

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax




----------



## Dave MP

LA Police Gear Operator HIL Flashlight 
18650 Charger Kit with Two Batteries
Hoping it will work as a car EDC light.


----------



## Uroboros

EagleTac D25A MKII - Just found out about this one. Should be a nice replacement for my trusty D25C Clicky. Hopefully it will match the 5 years of reliable EDC service. 

Fenix E12 - This one is for my mom to keep in her purse. I have to replace the awful plastic $3 light she bought at the post office.


----------



## scout24

Vadimax- Congrats on the Gransfors! I've got their tiny one, it's been in my "goes everywhere" bag for years... Awesome kit!!!

HDS 123 Clicky for reference.
View attachment 8945


----------



## bykfixer

A home climate control system.

Yup Amazon has those too. You can order a 60k btu heater, 2.5 ton outdoor package unit and have it delivered to your house. 

I ordered one straight through the manufacturer though.


----------



## Quoddy

I've been walking my dog with one of my 3 McGizmo flashlights (usually the Maki), and decided to go for a headlamp. I didn't do much in the way of comparisons and ended up ordering a Fenix HL60. It should do the trick when I want to go hands free. Should be here mid week.


----------



## vadimax

scout24 said:


> Vadimax- Congrats on the Gransfors! I've got their tiny one, it's been in my "goes everywhere" bag for years... Awesome kit!!!
> 
> HDS 123 Clicky for reference.



Both items of eternal value


----------



## scout24

bykfixer said:


> A home climate control system.
> 
> Yup Amazon has those too. You can order a 60k btu heater, 2.5 ton outdoor package unit and have it delivered to your house.
> 
> I ordered one straight through the manufacturer though.



Amazon? Geez... They can get you anything!


----------



## bykfixer

Yup, went looking for Goodman sellers and Amazon had the exact model I wanted.

I doubt the 'prime' free shipping thing applies. And I pity the poor sucker in a minivan trying to deliver it. 
The US government may have a drone that could carry it, but I doubt Amazon does yet. 

I do my best not to purchase anything through Amazon. But that's another subject for another time.

RL Carriers will probably be dispatched. That's who delivered engines from Canada I bought for Honda Preludes in the past. They have a unique system where the heavy object is lowered to ground level onto a hand cart type fork lift and roll it to your door.


----------



## Chadder

I could not resist the $19 SF sidekick deal from the Black Friday deal!!


----------



## Kraken

Had to order the Olight X7RMarauder. Screaming deal on the manufactures web page today. Comes with a free M1T as well. Nothing more expensive than an irresponsible sale.


----------



## Beendare

I bought the Fenix HL32R headlamp....as I have one already and wanted an identical backup. 

While I was at it I bought the UC30 flashlight.

After cruising this forum last night I'm questioning my choice of unit due to the battery- the dedicated rechargeable 2,000mAh. What happens when the battery takes a dump is the whole unit toast? 

I have that question in to Fenix and will post their reply.


----------



## Hollywood5926

I’ve got the olight s2r baton 2 coming wednesday


----------



## Blades

Surefire Sidekick. For $19.95 from the Surefire website I couldn't pass it up.  Olight I1R EOS; it was free, well, it cost $5.00 to ship it, but I like "free".


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just snagged a Olight S1R II titanium Limited Edition for $99.99 from Amazon.

Included a free Olight RCR123 and a USB charging cable.

Don't think I'll kick my HDS Rotary 250 out of the EDC loop for it,since the runtimes aren't as nice on the Olight.
(But it'll make a great off-work EDC light.)

Edit:New S1R II just picked up from my local Amazon locker.It's charging right now,plugged into 1 of my PC's front USB ports.


----------



## Monocrom

Way too much stuff. But ironically, it has been a full month and I have yet to receive my Nitecore Tube from Battery Junction. Had an issue with late shipping when I placed my last order too. Looks like I should have contacted them earlier today, before the start of the weekend. Just honestly didn't realize it has already been a full month.


----------



## PocketLight88

Got a killer deal on a Olight X7 Neutral white, I wanted a popcan flooder since I sold my TN36VN! These two days are killing me!


----------



## kj2

Just received the Olight i3T. It's bigger than I expected. Have to compare side by side with the Fenix LD02.


----------



## kj2

Broke the promise I made to myself, and ordered a Lupine Betty TL2


----------



## AVService

Emisar D4S-219C,Gray,Batteries for it and a few clips for my existing D4's

Could resist no longer?

Now how long to wait from MTN.?!


----------



## Monocrom

Got a couple of USB rechargeable Streamlight 18650s and a couple of different Streamlight Protac models coming in the mail (including a 2nd Protac 2L-X light). Why? Well, as we all know, if you find something that is perfect or close to perfect for you.... Be sure to buy a 2nd one just like it before the company that makes it decides to either "improve" it into a less useful model. Or, just outright discontinues it for a brand new model that is not nearly as good!


----------



## Monocrom

Okay........ Seems I've gone on a little mini unexpected buying spree past couple of days. I'm honestly just as surprised as everyone else. Completely unexpected. But yeah....

*SureFire G2Z MV* on its way to me. Single-output 800 lumens. 

My absolute brightest handheld flashlight. Can't wait for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## ven

Very cool monocrom, impressions and pics would be welcome. Certainly if used on your night patrol I do like single output lights at times, just simple, know what your getting..............no clicking through modes, can grow old fast at times.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Sofirn C01's. 1 in 3200k and the other in 5600k. For those prices curiosity got the better of me. Now we wait for the slow boat from china to arrive. Ill likely forget about them until they arrive and I'll get a little treat out of the blue.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Very cool monocrom, impressions and pics would be welcome. Certainly if used on your night patrol I do like single output lights at times, just simple, know what your getting..............no clicking through modes, can grow old fast at times.



Very true. Pics to follow after everything arrives.... Including the *Zebralight h52 Cool White* I bought after purchasing the SF. Again, just as surprised as everyone else. My thinking being, I can put it on the shoulder strap of my hiking pack, as well as use it as a headlamp. A bit odd that so many models of headlamps, at least the dedicated ones, require multiple AA or AAA cells to function at all. One AA is a fantastic option. Now I'll have that.


----------



## ven

Cool, will look forward to it. You seem to be on a bit of a spree at the mo


----------



## Monocrom

Yes, I may have a problem; again. Looks like that darn flashlight bug bit me again when I wasn't looking. Sneaky little thing, isn't she. I avoided any major purchases for the past year, until now. I think I'm good though. 2019 will be a very lean year for new flashlight purchases..... I hope. :sweat:


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Yes, I may have a problem; again. Looks like that darn flashlight bug bit me again when I wasn't looking. Sneaky little thing, isn't she. I avoided any major purchases for the past year, until now. I think I'm good though.
> 
> Very true!
> 
> 2019 will be a very lean year for new flashlight purchases..... I hope. :sweat:




That old chest nut 

Your going to like the new surefire so much, you will look for a back up and/or another high output SF. 

12yrs of CPF and still having flashaholic spree's , i wish you luck for 2019.............................your going to need it! :nana:


----------



## Nichia!

I have more than 100 flashlights (more than 10-15 kilogram) coming in mail boss, HDS, Olight, jetbeam, Surefire, Lumintop, Egaletac, 4sevens, Petzl, Zebralight, and much more..


----------



## ven

:wow:

Someone is going to have a very unhappy mailman!!!! Anyone would think its Christmas.............................


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nichia! said:


> I have more than 100 flashlights (more than 10-15 kilogram) coming in mail boss, HDS, Olight, jetbeam, Surefire, Lumintop, Egaletac, 4sevens, Petzl, Zebralight, and much more..



More than 100!! Please post some pictures when they arrive. I would love to see that many at once. :huh: 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Nichia! said:


> I have more than 100 flashlights (more than 10-15 kilogram) coming in mail boss, HDS, Olight, jetbeam, Surefire, Lumintop, Egaletac, 4sevens, Petzl, Zebralight, and much more..



Now that is a mail call worthy of some serious celebration!


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you guys. 

I will post some pictures when I receive my mail.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> That old chest nut
> 
> Your going to like the new surefire so much, you will look for a back up and/or another high output SF.
> 
> 12yrs of CPF and still having flashaholic spree's , i wish you luck for 2019.............................your going to need it! :nana:



Sadly, I fear you are right; my friend. :lolsign:


----------



## peter yetman

Just scored this on Ebay.
I have always wanted a C2, and put in the minimum bid expecting someone to top it. Nobody did, so it's mine.
Dunno what to do with it, but time will tell.






I can always use the tailcap if nothing else. 
I seem to be becoming a bit of a tailcap junkie.
P


----------



## ven

:rock: options are near unlimited P, will let you know how the triple sst20 from KD turns out when arrives. I would contemplate a sportac triple 219 from flashaholics, cant go wrong(single or dual mode).


----------



## id30209

I agree with ven. Go for sportac and KD. But first grab a clip from a LF.
I was watching that C2 but decided to let go. Haha congrats peter!


----------



## peter yetman

Ah, I got it due to your kindness, thank you.
P


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Just scored this on Ebay.
> I have always wanted a C2, and put in the minimum bid expecting someone to top it. Nobody did, so it's mine.



Congrats, Peter! Nice catch! I owned a C3 centurion circa 2005 and foolishly let it go. I'll live vicariously through you on this one.


----------



## Harpua

Olight s1r ii - raw copper
AAA tactical personal flood - copper edition

Fingers crossed my wife gets me the rick hinderer copper investigator pen for Xmas.

The collection grows!


----------



## FlashFanATX

I managed to score 2 Ti2/CWF Pele's in less than 24 hours. I couldn't be more excited. Both damask etched, 1 Ti and 1 bronze. To top that off, I just got the shipping notification for a custom Ti Okluma DC1 I recently ordered. Going to be a very merry Christmas for me :naughty:


----------



## markdeerhunter

Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 is coming soon. [emoji14]


----------



## LeanBurn

2x Sofirn C01 with 3200K Yuji LED making their way to my location


----------



## ven

FlashFanATX said:


> I managed to score 2 Ti2/CWF Pele's in less than 24 hours. I couldn't be more excited. Both damask etched, 1 Ti and 1 bronze. To top that off, I just got the shipping notification for a custom Ti Okluma DC1 I recently ordered. Going to be a very merry Christmas for me :naughty:




WOW

Congrats on some amazing works of art


and :welcome:

Please post some pics when you get chance:naughty:


----------



## Ozythemandias

I went a little crazy today:

Fellhoelter Deluxe Ti Bolt
CRKT DOG Hawk Designs 
2 x Sunwayman F10R
2 x Olight S1 mini R


----------



## Monocrom

And....... One more to me. *Yellow SureFire G2x Pro 15/600 lumens* from B&H. Heck, at $49.99, how could I pass that up? Even though yellow isn't my favorite color. Posted the link in the *Good Deals* sub-forum.


----------



## teamde78

Monocrom said:


> And....... One more to me. *Yellow SureFire G2x Pro 15/600 lumens* from B&H. Heck, at $49.99, how could I pass that up? Even though yellow isn't my favorite color. Posted the link in the *Good Deals* sub-forum.



Can’t go wrong with that! A classic light.


----------



## Busa Dave

A x70 when Vinh gets it built and shipped in the next few days! Cannot wait to try it out!


----------



## Minuteman1636

I have a New In Box Surefire M500A coming for my Surefire weaponlight collection.


----------



## LogansRun

peter yetman said:


> Just scored this on Ebay.
> I have always wanted a C2, and put in the minimum bid expecting someone to top it. Nobody did, so it's mine.
> Dunno what to do with it, but time will tell.
> 
> I can always use the tailcap if nothing else.
> I seem to be becoming a bit of a tailcap junkie.
> P


Congrats! Wow, these are becoming more rare. Great score! If you want some ideas... I have about 6 of these in various configurations. :devil:


Was active on CPF since 2008 (under another handle) but switched my attention the last few years to cycling and photography. But, I still have a sweet spot for lights and still have Zebralight headlamps, about half a dozen modded SF's and many 18650's lying around my home. I have some catching up to do but, so far, I'm only waiting for the following in the mail...

- MecArmy PT16
- 3x NiteCore Tini (xmas gifts)
- Zebralight SC600 MkIV Plus
- Zebralight H600C MkIV Hi CRI


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Folomov 18650s w/ the Nichia 219D LED. This will be my first light to have a Nichia in it. Had a $25 gift card for Amazon, and this light was less than that. So I ordered it.


----------



## Nichia!

1 Muyshondt aeon mk3 copper 

5 olight i3t copper 

4 Lumintop Tool copper nichia 219bt

4 Lumintop Tool Titanium nichia 219bt

4 Lumintop Worm copper nichia 219bt

2 Lumintop Worm brass nichia 219bt

3 Egaletac d25c Titanium nichia 219b 
(2015 version)

Sportac triple nichia 219b/c?? 

3 Surefire 6p

1 HDS rotary nichia 219b

1 Petzl headlamp 

2 4sevens P0 Titanium nichia219b

2 4sevens P0 steel red 

2 fireflies E07 nichia 219b R9080 4500k

3 different Maratacs 

Malkoff dropin/lights nichia 

And much more...


----------



## wimmer21

Hanko Trident from HMW


----------



## wimmer21

Nichia! said:


> 1 Muyshondt aeon mk3 copper
> 
> 5 olight i3t copper
> 
> 4 Lumintop Tool copper nichia 219bt
> 
> 4 Lumintop Tool Titanium nichia 219bt
> 
> 4 Lumintop Worm copper nichia 219bt
> 
> 2 Lumintop Worm brass nichia 219bt
> 
> 3 Egaletac d25c Titanium nichia 219b
> (2015 version)
> 
> Sportac triple nichia 219b/c??
> 
> 3 Surefire 6p
> 
> 1 HDS rotary nichia 219b
> 
> 1 Petzl headlamp
> 
> 2 4sevens P0 Titanium nichia219b
> 
> 2 4sevens P0 steel red
> 
> 2 fireflies E07 nichia 219b R9080 4500k
> 
> 3 different Maratacs
> 
> Malkoff dropin/lights nichia
> 
> And much more...



Holy crap! That's a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Modernflame

Olight Warrior X. 

Entirely not my style, but it looks like so much fun...


----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> Hanko Trident from HMW



:rock:


----------



## Busa Dave

AAHAAAAAA My Vinh modified X70 beast is on the truck USPS! Give it until Monday to get here!


----------



## ven

Awesome stuff Dave, should keep the lumen hunger in check for a little while:naughty:


----------



## kj2

Lupine white diffusor for my Betty TL2.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay...... Really hadn't planned on doing so, but...... _*
Streamlight Protac HL 5-X.
*_
2nd brightest one in my collection (3500 lumens with 2x18650s).
Number 1 still remains my Thrunite TN36 UT 2017 at 10,000 lumens.


----------



## MichielSanders

Emisar D4Ti Raw SST20 6500K with extra 18350 tube and pocket clip
FURA TC4 Titanium Alloy Tactical Pen
MLD Multifunction TC4 Titanium EDC Keychain
301 405nm Purple laser
301 650nm Red laser


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Okay...... Really hadn't planned on doing so, but...... _*
> Streamlight Protac HL 5-X.
> *_
> 2nd brightest one in my collection (3500 lumens with 2x18650s).
> Number 1 still remains my Thrunite TN36 UT 2017 at 10,000 lumens.



 [email protected]@Ks like Monocrom has finally started his journey down the High-Lumen Rabbit Hole. Enjoy your quest! :wave: 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks like Monocrom has finally started his journey down the High-Lumen Rabbit Hole. Enjoy your quest! :wave:
> 
> ~ Chance



I seem to be falling at an accelerated rate. I hope there's a really soft mattress at the bottom.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Brand new Casio G-Shock GW-5610 is on its way from Amazon.com.

It'll be showing up some time tomorrow.


----------



## ven

AMD64Blondie said:


> Brand new Casio G-Shock GW-5610 is on its way from Amazon.com.
> 
> It'll be showing up some time tomorrow.



Like that a lot, also the 56bb ......

To be added to my little shock family at a later date.


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> I seem to be falling at an accelerated rate. I hope there's a really soft mattress at the bottom.



There is...

It's called "the bill"....

The HL-5 looks amazing.

I had painted myself into a corner over a couple of years thanks to paypal and one click settings. (Partly due to ID theft) About this time last year I put the clamp down on light purchasing. A light here and a light there trickled in throughout January, but after that nada online. 
I'd score a Maglite or a Rayovac here and there in physical stores but no more online stuff. 

But if I do it'll probably be that ProTac HL-5.

Edit 
Ironically I just got word someone used my card at a WalMart today while I was typing the above. I avoided everything that seemed a place where your card gets hacked. But fyi it seems thieves are now setting up cameras and skimmers on those self check out machines too. Beware
End edit.


----------



## peter yetman

Monocrom said:


> I seem to be falling at an accelerated rate. I hope there's a really soft mattress at the bottom.




Can't post an audio file, sorry.
P


----------



## Infinite01

I just ordered a Grey Comvoy S2 Host. Figured I want a EDC with me so why not start there. Also gives me an intro into the flashlight world and if I don’t like, at least I can say I built one myself


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> Can't post an audio file, sorry.
> P



Like the scene in Bugs Bunney where Yosimite Sam is falling and cursing (with bomb falling sound in the backgroud)?

Phhhheeeeewwwwwww raza-fraza-fruza-nuza-frak-a-ze POW


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You guys are funny. 

~ CG


----------



## Infinite01

So far, I just have a Convoy S2+ Gray host and the Nyogel incoming. Still researching and learning more about the electronics


----------



## JimIslander

Olight M2R Warrior x 2
Olight S1 Mini Baton
Olight S2R Baton II
Olight S1R II Ti Winter
Olight S1R II Ti Autumn
Olight I1R EOS I1R Eos
Olight I3T EOS Copper
Zebralight H600Fd Mk IV
Zebralight H604d H604d

Should all be here in the next couple days. Olights (except I3T) arrive tonight!

EDIT - They came!


----------



## blub

bills and no cost solar sales postcards.


----------



## Tachead

A bunch of E-Series goodies from Lumens Factory.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> There is...
> 
> It's called "the bill"....
> 
> The HL-5 looks amazing.
> 
> I had painted myself into a corner over a couple of years thanks to paypal and one click settings. (Partly due to ID theft) About this time last year I put the clamp down on light purchasing. A light here and a light there trickled in throughout January, but after that nada online.
> I'd score a Maglite or a Rayovac here and there in physical stores but no more online stuff.
> 
> But if I do it'll probably be that ProTac HL-5.
> 
> Edit
> Ironically I just got word someone used my card at a WalMart today while I was typing the above. I avoided everything that seemed a place where your card gets hacked. But fyi it seems thieves are now setting up cameras and skimmers on those self check out machines too. Beware
> End edit.



Ironically, I've been using those at Wal-Mart. Seems I've lucked out so far. As for the bill.... I wouldn't consider that "soft." 

But I know what you mean. Time for a great deal of belt-tightening over the next year to possibly the next two. My New Year's resolution is to spend money on nothing but food and gas for my car during 2019 and possibly all of 2020. Except for gifts for others. But nothing for myself. (And unexpected expenses too. Which hopefully will be very few and far between.) Oh, and my usual charity donations at the end of June and the end of December each year.

But again, nothing for me. It's a resolution. So let's see how long I can keep it.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

2 x Olight S1R II Ti Spring
Olight I1R EOS

Been a while since I purchased any, so really looking forward to these lights...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I got a moment of weakness...

A Zebralight SC64w,4 Samsung 18650 batteries,and a Eastshine S2 charger slipped into my Amazon shopping cart and refused to leave.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Jaegerbomb said:


> 2 x Olight S1R II Ti Spring
> Olight I1R EOS
> 
> Been a while since I purchased any, so really looking forward to these lights...



Don't know about the I1R,but the S1R II Ti(mine is also the Ti Spring edition in NW)
is an awesome little light.

Bright,small,and durable.The USB rechargeability is so useful.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

AMD64Blondie said:


> Don't know about the I1R,but the S1R II Ti(mine is also the Ti Spring edition in NW)
> is an awesome little light.
> 
> Bright,small,and durable.The USB rechargeability is so useful.



Yeah, I used to have the original S1 Baton in Titanium, I had a number of small issues with it (mostly the pocket clip shape and it eventually loosened too, but in terms of grip on light, and keeping tight to material.), which appear to have been addressed on the S1R II (the clip has a fixed location, and also has been redesigned to be both a forward and reverse clip)
The tint was similar to the Spring version (which for me is the perfect tint, not blue, but not warm... NW) ... the modes are quite good also, and I love the magnetic tail cap, the fact this one is also rechargeable is handy, not essential for me, but definitely handy to have.

I gave a loan of my S1 Baton to a member of my wife's family and it was never to be seen again  so this is a replacement for myself 

It will be my first 'rainbow' titanium light though, which I am really looking forward to, I have always liked them and I got them on sale just before Christmas so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## JimIslander

A few AA/14500 Zebralights to evaluate and a small Fenix
- SC53Fc (Comparing this one and the non-flood)
- SC53c
- SC52L2 (keeping this no matter what)
- Fenix EO5


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

SureFire A2 aviator and SureFire M6 Guardian! Probably the two best incandescent lights SureFire ever built, IMHO.


----------



## wweiss

Malkoff Wildcat V6 HI CRI / MD4


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Sofirn C01 in 3200k and 5700k.


----------



## Modernflame

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> SureFire A2 aviator and SureFire M6 Guardian! Probably the two best incandescent lights SureFire ever built, IMHO.



Nice score!! That M6 was a true marvel in its day.

Heck, still is.


----------



## Ishango

I have a Sofirn C01 BLF 5600k incoming. I did show interest at BLF when the original idea came up, but had forgotten all about it. Ordered one for now to test it out and see if I like it. If I do I might order some as gifts (and for my personal use). 

Also ordered the Nitecore EA81. It was on offer and although I like lithium batteries as well, a decent AA light is never bad to have around.


----------



## xevious

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> SureFire A2 aviator and SureFire M6 Guardian! Probably the two best incandescent lights SureFire ever built, IMHO.


Are you buying them to convert to LED or do you enjoy running incandescent bulbs?


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

I’m going to keep them incandescent, like they were meant to be! I’ll probably add Tad customs bi-pins to both, and be running rechargeable batteries. I’ve begun to really love warm tints and incandescents have the best warm tint out there!!


----------



## lunas

Sportac Dropin for my l2p with a xhp35 hd


----------



## kj2

Quiqlite X2.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Flashlightmoney has been nonexistent for a couple of months. However, as soon as a little became available, this was offered. - 





Photo & Mod Credit - Vinhnguyen54 

Much gratitude to Bigburly912 for remembering me. :thumbsup:

~ Cg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Just Arrived: Four Sevens MK III P1 & P2 in Satin Nickel, P2 MK III in Copper:
https://i.imgur.com/USHha81.jpg
Above lights with my Preon 1, MK II in Copper:
https://i.imgur.com/yMtfWp7.jpg
Exactly as advertised, excellent tint, easy to program and great output on the included NIMH Cells!
The whole Preon Family of all generations:
https://i.imgur.com/6imasEP.jpg


----------



## archimedes

Old watch ... new torch


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

What is that?


----------



## archimedes

InvisibleFrodo said:


> What is that?



Which ... the Fortis, or the Frelux ?


----------



## peter yetman




----------



## id30209

Epic mail call!


----------



## MAD777

Wow!!!


----------



## flatline

Won a unused G3 off the auction site. Not really sure what I'll do with it when I get it, but they pop up for sale so infrequently that I didn't want to let it go by.

--flatline


----------



## archimedes

id30209 said:


> Epic mail call!



Nice ! Haven't seen a "milky mod" posted here in forever ....



flatline said:


> Won a unused G3 off the auction site. Not really sure what I'll do with it when I get it, but they pop up for sale so infrequently that I didn't want to let it go by.
> 
> --flatline



They make great emergency torches, set up for 2xAA :goodjob:


----------



## wweiss

Malkoff MD3, MD2, tube of thread grease, Extender kit, Battery bumper kit. All in transit to cold, dark SW, CT....


----------



## flatline

archimedes said:


> They make great emergency torches, set up for 2xAA :goodjob:



I'll give it a shot with my M31LL in the head and some cardboard wrapped around the batteries.

--flatline


----------



## Tachead

A Lumens Factory 2-way long(E2) clip and a Thyrm Switchback S.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

BLF Q8.


----------



## Monocrom

*.... *and so much for my best laid plans of buying no new lights until the end of the year. Got a couple of more SureFire models headed my way. Including a *SureFire EDCL2-T*. Frankly, I hate the clip design on it. While I prefer bezel-down carry, SureFire really should have designed a new clip for it, rather than picking one out of their existing parts bin. But I needed a pocket-able and very bright light for outdoor use. And after trying out a handful of different lights with different output levels, determined that 1,000 lumens was the ideal number. 

However the light I have that pumps out 1,000 lumens is actually unsuitable for pocket carry. So, went with the EDCL2-T. The site I ordered it from used to send out a free *Olight I3E EOS in black* if you ordered the SureFire from them. Not sure if they still do that. I don't think they do. Seems like I got in there right before they stopped that offer. I got mine.

Decided I also needed a high output light when traveling by bus or car over very long distances. I'm not no where wealthy enough to justify two SF EDCL2-T models. So went with a *FenixPD35 TAC w/ Tungsten battle worn Cerakote finish*. (Only offered for a limited time. So had to pull the trigger. Plus, I already have a massive amount of lights with black finishes.) 

An *Efest 4x18650 plastic case* and an *Efest 2x18650 plastic case*. And finally, *Couple of* *18560 SureFire brand batteries* and *two SureFire 18650 charging kits*. Why two? I could say one is going to be at one location, while the other one will be at a different location. But that would be a lie. I accidentally ordered two of the kits. And it'll just be too much hassle for me to return one of them. So I might as well keep it. Maybe put it up for sale later on.


----------



## ven

I cant keep up!! Great choices, would love one of those new EDC lights, the pd35 cerakote finishes are super cool as well. We are not even through Jan yet.............:naughty:


----------



## ven

id30209.....................:wow:

I dont care what anyone says, they dont make em like they used to!


----------



## StorminMatt

SC700d coming today!


----------



## ruger357

Surefire E1B MV. Should have it Wednesday


----------



## id30209

ven said:


> id30209.....................:wow:
> 
> I dont care what anyone says, they dont make em like they used to!



HAHA just saw your post... You are right, looks like we are old and stuck on these oldies design. 
I just cannot favor new flashlights that much like old ones.
And Milky mod BTW... just wow


----------



## 5466

Fenix TK75 (2018 edition) ordered tonight, after many hours of research, cannot wait : )


----------



## Dave D

I've decided to add a Streamlight Stinger DS HL to my duty light collection, it comes with ac/dc chargers and two holders, so one for the car and one for the house!

Also decided to grab a Malkoff M61LL for use in my Surefire G3, which should give around 15 hours of runtime on 3 x CR123's.

I hope that will be all of my purchases for some time now!!


----------



## wosser

Olight S1 Mini HCRI


----------



## ruger357

Got the light yesterday


----------



## Tachead

ruger357 said:


> Got the light yesterday



Nice trifecta👍. How do you like the E1B-MV so far?


----------



## Tachead

A Zebralight SC64w HI and 2 x black Sofirn C01's in 3200K Yuji. And, still waiting on my Thyrm Switchback S.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Jetbeam TCR20 and a custom LM Toolworks


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> I cant keep up!! Great choices, would love one of those new EDC lights, the pd35 cerakote finishes are super cool as well. We are not even through Jan yet.............:naughty:



Very true..... and one more before the end of January.
*ThruNite catapult V6.* Because who among us couldn't use a 1700 lumen dedicated thrower that runs off of one battery? And unlike those massively thick soda-can lights running off of multiple 18650s, this one you can actually toss into a regular coat pocket if you need to. 

Let's see what February brings.
(Hopefully zero updates from me.)


----------



## Nimitz68

Just arrived this afternoon:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nimitz68 said:


> Just arrived this afternoon:



That's a beauty! More pictures, please. 

~ Chance


----------



## xevious

Ozythemandias said:


> Jetbeam TCR20 and a custom LM Toolworks


Which version of the TCR20? Discontinued but what a beauty.


----------



## Ishango

I can't seem to stop buying some cool stuff. I received the TUP yesterday. Nice light and I really like the display on it. Now for some serious testing. Finally a light in this series of lights with a decent lockout. I do like the Tube and TINI desgns, but the latter gave me too much accidental activation to really love it. What a great time it is for this hobby. Not that I needed another light in my collection, but it will serve its' purpose nicely.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil

I ordered two Surefire Sidekicks. B&H has them priced same as Surefire's website at $29.95 but B&H offers free shipping and no tax. I've had a Sidekick for about a year. It has performed well for the limited use it has seen. Gifts.


----------



## Nichia!

Not bad for 3$


----------



## ruger357

Delete


----------



## ruger357

Tachead said:


> Nice trifecta👍. How do you like the E1B-MV so far?



Love the light. It’s a great room sweeper


----------



## Tachead

ruger357 said:


> Love the light. It’s a great room sweeper


Awesome. Good to know, thanks👍.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Man, I hate when this happens. - 

USPS 9400111699000669348178, Departed USPS Facility 01/25/2019 4:15am SEATTLE WA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER :twothumbs

USPS 9400111699000669348178, Departed USPS Facility 01/25/2019 3:02pm SEATTLE WA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER  

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Man, I hate when this happens. -
> 
> USPS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Departed USPS Facility 01/25/2019 4:15am SEATTLE WA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER :twothumbs
> 
> USPS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Departed USPS Facility 01/25/2019 3:02pm SEATTLE WA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> ~ Chance



Is that your 4Sevens Mini Turbo Mk III? I received mine yesterday and I was thinking how it arrived so quickly. The USPS is simply a legal, government funded version of a Craps game. You just never know. I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## vadimax

Yeah, I know, I need a qualified help from a doctor... but this is my tracking app screenshot:


----------



## 5466

5466 said:


> Fenix TK75 (2018 edition) ordered tonight, after many hours of research, cannot wait : )



Yes, I quoted myself, lol. I liked my new TK75 so much, I ordered the fenix TK47 tactical, the 47 will stay in my vehicle, while the 75 will be for trips and exploring.


----------



## Tachead

Malkoff Lego(No logo VME head, MDC CR123A Body, and a M61L Nichia) and a JetBeam Jet-U in 4000K Nichia Optisolis. A nice high CRI combo. 

Wow, I am on a roll since Christmas lol.


----------



## thermal guy

I got a Malkoff M361 to fit in my vme head that’s on my E2d. And a lumitop AAA copper. Bought one off b/s/t on whim and absolutely love it. Carry it all day. But noticed my little one keeps eye balling it so figured I’d be prepared for what’s next 😄


----------



## Modernflame

Tachead said:


> Malkoff Lego(No logo VME head, MDC CR123A Body, and a M61L Nichia)



You'll love it!


----------



## Tachead

Modernflame said:


> You'll love it!


I don't doubt it. The issue now may be not buying more Malkoff lol.


----------



## biggman15




----------



## Monocrom

Got myself an extra *Fenix PD35 TAC.* This one in their basic black color. Yes, the first one is THAT good.


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Got myself an extra *Fenix PD35 TAC.* This one in their basic black color. Yes, the first one is THAT good.




 we are not even out of January yet, this bug has sure bit hard!


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> we are not even out of January yet, this bug has sure bit hard!



Yes.... yes it has.


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> we are not even out of January yet, this bug has sure bit hard!





Monocrom said:


> Yes.... yes it has.



Jetusolis x2 ... emitter aficionado, what can I say ?


----------



## ven

My outputs have been going backwards, like 10yrs backwards. I am defo in a retro mode of some kind, digital watches and old surefires.


----------



## archimedes

Did I hear retro ? ...






[emoji14]


----------



## ven

:twothumbs

 Got to love a bit of digital casio


----------



## Tachead

archimedes said:


> Jetusolis x2 ... emitter aficionado, what can I say ?


I grabbed one a while back too but, it isn't here yet. What CCT did you go with? I just grabbed one for now in 4000K. It will be competing for bedside table duty against my current Astrolux A01(219B SW40 R9050) and my soon to arrive Sofirn C01's(3200K Yugi).

By the way, love the retro guys👍.


----------



## kj2

Spare HDS parts; glass lens, pocket clip and black bezel.


----------



## wosser

A vintage Russian military pocket light from possibly the 1960's!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...is-Russian-pocket-light&p=5280816#post5280816


----------



## Signalcorpsoperator

A box of Surefire CR123 batteries! oo:


----------



## Tachead

A Surefire M2T-MV tailcap.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Malkoff Bodyguard V2 with shrouded clicky, batteries and charger.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RSLSCKBEKLSHKL said:


> Malkoff Bodyguard V2 with shrouded clicky, batteries and charger.



:welcome:...... how should we address you?  

~ Chance


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Rich works for me. Thank you!!!


----------



## cp2315

I am still anxiously waiting for my zebralight sc64c LE. It was ordered three weeks ago. Still waiting for the shipping notice.


----------



## Frdlite

I have a surefire G3 coming. A M61NLL and 2 keepower 17500 waiting for it will use as around the house light


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil

From B&H Photo.


----------



## ven

This










For





Single mode 319a 4k, need dark but impressed so far. Not too tight hot spot, seems broader than the 219b(to my eyes anyway). Tint is quite nice as well................


----------



## xevious

cp2315 said:


> I am still anxiously waiting for my zebralight sc64c LE. It was ordered three weeks ago. Still waiting for the shipping notice.


I ordered one of these just yesterday. I had written to ZL asking about the back-order status, and they said it would be several weeks until the light would ship. I have to wonder if they're waiting to "batch up" orders and then make small production runs, instead of making them all upfront. It'll be interesting to see just how "limited" this edition is, because there's no serial number. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> My outputs have been going backwards, like 10yrs backwards. I am defo in a retro mode of some kind, digital watches and old surefires.



Yeah, not me! Going forward.... possibly off the side of a cliff. But hopefully this is it for both February, and the rest of the year until Dec. 1st:

*Nitecore Tube in Olive.
Nitecore Tube in Lemon (solid yellow).
Olight M1T Raider.
Esbit Pot Stand and Folding Stove plus Esbit Alcohol Stove.
Another free Olight I3E model. 
*
Okay...... Let's hope that's it. I'm pretty sure I didn't forget any more lights. (Pretty sure.) The black Nitecore Tube is so far working out on my keychain. But in case it doesn't, now I have two more I can substitute for it. And if those turn out to be junk, screw it! Tossing my Photon Freedom back on there and I'm done with experimenting with keychain lights. Ironically, I don't have a very powerful single-CR123 light. Well, NOW I do! The other Olight I got for free at a different online site than the one I got my Raider from. After buying something else, of course.

Tossed the Esbit gear in there becaise it's capable of producing light.... and hot coffee.


----------



## peter yetman

Just arrived......





Anker Powercore Elite 20000mah.
About 5 years ago I managed to buy 10 Mophie Rugged Powerbanks on Ebay for 35 quid. They've done well, but do they're now spontaneously self destructing. The cells are OK but the USB ports are all breaking. I'm down to may last one, having given a few away to Muggles, so the Anker will fill the space, along with a couple of Xtar PB2s.
P


----------



## neutralwhite

Wizard Pro 6500k 9080 E21A, JetBeam E21A 3000k and Optosolis 6500k 9080, CRX 18650 S2+ Triple V2 1A.


----------



## Finkin

Just received a pink Klarus Mini One, and that's an immediate disappointment, which kind of doesn't come as a surprise. Had to get something of this form factor just to prove it to myself.
It doesn't bring that much of space and weight savings over much more versatile, powerful and convenient Ultratac K18 (AAA/10440) to be worth it for EDC in a pocket, and way too bulky for my keychain. 






A generic thin double CR2016 keychainer stays on the keychain to lighten up the keys, K18 hangs in the pocket for all the other tasks.






Klarus Mini One?... A cute toy, not more.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Jetusolis Ultra High CRI AAA EDC P9 5000K[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]JetuE21A Very High CRI AAA EDC E21A D220 4500K R9080[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
There's nothing like a couple of Fenix E05 2011 killers. :twothumbs I love it.:twothumbs[/FONT]


----------



## biggman15

This little guy just popped up today. 





Oh, not the stainless light on the right. That one is my Primary EDC, I didn't realize it was in the frame.

Edit: Well... I think I'm done with 18650. I've never had one survive more than a single drop. They hit the ground and that's that. This one lasted just over a month. Hit the ground today and the spring broke. There isn't even a dent.


----------



## kj2

Lupine SL AF bike light


----------



## Ozythemandias

HDS Orange Cerakote and this beauty!


----------



## id30209

McBrat’s Deuce and Mac’s tri-EDC


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nebo Revo.

At $33 for a 400-lumen(30-sec. turbo) light that's as small as it is...
I couldn't resist.
(I know the more useable high level is 150 lumens..but it's still nice.)


----------



## Tachead

A bunch more Malkoff parts.


----------



## caelyx

HDS rotary high noon is on its way, my first light from them. Three week estimate, shipped in about a week, which was a lovely surprise.


----------



## Nimitz68

caelyx said:


> HDS rotary high noon is on its way, my first light from them. Three week estimate, shipped in about a week, which was a lovely surprise.



Congratulations! You will love this light.


----------



## Modernflame

caelyx said:


> HDS rotary high noon is on its way, my first light from them. Three week estimate, shipped in about a week, which was a lovely surprise.



I just picked up one of those, myself. There is a limited quantity of them. I wanted to get one before they go extinct.


----------



## Tachead

Ozythemandias said:


> HDS Orange Cerakote and this beauty!


Nice👍.


----------



## BVH

Acebeam X70. Can't resist Lumens - 60,000 of them in small'ish, conventional flashlight style light.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single mode 319a 4k, need dark but impressed so far. Not too tight hot spot, seems broader than the 219b(to my eyes anyway). Tint is quite nice as well................


I have been debating ordering one of these for a while. I plan to use it in the new heads when Mark releases them. Please let me know what you think after some use. Thanks Ven👍.


----------



## thermal guy

I have a few lights coming in but the one I’m most excited about is a NASA spacepen light that started as a kickstarter project and was introduced here a few years back.when I first saw the thread on this light I knew I would get one someday. It’s simple K.I.S.S design and rugged build quality caught my eye.other then 1-2 posts about it I haven’t heard how people liked it. I’ll give her the shake down when I get it and let you all know what i think of it


----------



## Helmut.G

I have an Emisar D4 coming.
This will be my first pocketable multi-emitter light and also the first enthusiast level light I've bought in a long time. My flashaholism has been on a break these past years. It woke up when I saw a picture of the Zebralight SC700 on facebook.

I'm a bit of a perfectionist so I don't usually like designs that sacrifice efficiency, but the Emisar is very, very intriguing. Deciding which version to order was a hassle. Too many LED options for me!
I also haven't considered myself very lumen-hungry for a long time. I still EDC my Thrunite Scorpion V2 (5000K special edition) which, running on 18650 will put out 600 lumens max on a good day - measly by today's standards, but it has always been more than enough and the UI is the best I've ever known.

Now I need to order some 18350s. My old IMR 16340s will not cut it in that insane hod rod.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

One solid copper and one satin finish Preon MKIII P2's. They're the two on the left.  

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> One solid copper and one satin finish Preon MKIII P2's. They're the two on the left.
> 
> ~ Chance



That was a very classy move, given some of the heat Jason has been taking lately. I salute you.


----------



## AVService

Not new to me but you are not alone!








Ozythemandias said:


> HDS Orange Cerakote and this beauty!


----------



## tech25

I have an incandescent P60 module on its way for my empty Surefire 6p host. This is more for nostalgic reasons than other uses but it will be an around the house light.


----------



## SWE

I have a half dozen 6Ps (don’t ask) on their way. I’m planning to burn out some 60 lumen incandescent bulbs and see what all the fuss is about. 

I’ve loved SureFire’s simple and rugged designs for years but somehow never picked up a 6P. Excited to finally own one (or 6..)


----------



## Tachead

2 x Oveready 16x5mm battery spacers.


----------



## caelyx

Nimitz68 said:


> Congratulations! You will love this light.



Thanks! And you're right: I do love it. High CRI 5700k in a rotary is really nice.


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> I have been debating ordering one of these for a while. I plan to use it in the new heads when Mark releases them. Please let me know what you think after some use. Thanks Ven.



Sorry missed this, been using in rotation with a bones for dog walks. The stupid simple single mode is great, near 400lm of usefulness, just enough to push through artificial light(street). The hot spot is larger/wider than the OE bulb. Does not overwhelm on closer up use outside either(not too focused). Not a thrower, but more a general all round beam. Temp is 4k and is 80CRI, tint wise is like a slight dirty cream type(not much yellow to my eyes). Not hugely different to say the sst20 4k as one example. Iirc the other choice is the xp-g3 which is a no no for me. 

For $38 it’s decent, no regrets .


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Sorry missed this, been using in rotation with a bones for dog walks. The stupid simple single mode is great, near 400lm of usefulness, just enough to push through artificial light(street). The hot spot is larger/wider than the OE bulb. Does not overwhelm on closer up use outside either(not too focused). Not a thrower, but more a general all round beam. Temp is 4k and is 80CRI, tint wise is like a slight dirty cream type(not much yellow to my eyes). Not hugely different to say the sst20 4k as one example. Iirc the other choice is the xp-g3 which is a no no for me.
> 
> For $38 it’s decent, no regrets .



No problem and thanks for all the info again Ven👍. I am new to these style of dropins. If I like this form factor I may have to try and find a minty black HA E1 of some kind like you have(I like the LF repro stuff but, am a sucker for the US made real deal even though they are so much more expensive😔).


----------



## kamagong

I have a SureFire Z2 on its way to me.


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> No problem and thanks for all the info again Ven. I am new to these style of dropins. If I like this form factor I may have to try and find a minty black HA E1 of some kind like you have(I like the LF repro stuff but, am a sucker for the US made real deal even though they are so much more expensive😔).



I only give the equivalent to 50 bucks for the e2d. Keep an eye out, it’s not too hard to get a good deal and that’s in the UK! 
Me too, I have a thing for USA stuff, heck I seem to have a thing for most things lol.


----------



## biscuit2

Sorry if this is a double post. 
I discovered the flashlight community a few years ago after we moved to the country and was looking for a good light. I ended up with a BLF D80, XinTd, and an Astrolux S1. All great lights. Been EDCing the s1 with the 18350 tube for quite a while. 
Well. I mistakenly decided to see what was new in the flashlight world after a couple years away. I now have a BLF Q8, Emisar D4, D4s, olight s1r iiti, and an olight s1 mini on the way. 😬.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> I only give the equivalent to 50 bucks for the e2d. Keep an eye out, it’s not too hard to get a good deal and that’s in the UK!
> Me too, I have a thing for USA stuff, heck I seem to have a thing for most things lol.


Not sure what you mean? You only paid $50 for your E2D incan? If so, that is a great deal.

I have been watching but, no luck. All the incan E-Series in good or new shape seem to go for big bucks it seems. I will keep my eyes pealed though. 

It's funny because neither of us live in the states either lol. I too have a thing for things😂.


----------



## Monocrom

_*Happy Valentine's Day to everyone *_

....including that darn flashaholic bug that re-bit me towards the end of 2018, and is still going strong. Thankfully this is one of the least expensive hobbies out there. But still.... *ThruNite TN12 2016.* And a *Maglite incandescent 6C-cell model. *Along with *2x16340 Fenix brand cells.* Then *Original SOE gear 4xCR123 battery wallet (w/ belt loops). *

Okay, so that particular black Maglite isn't exactly inexpensive anymore. And yes, I will be removing it from the horrifically yellowed blister pack once it arrives.... from Hong Kong. 

The ThruNite? Sadly, SureFire has lost complete interest in the U2. Clearly a light ahead of its time with the rather limited output you could get at the highest setting, and with no strobe mode built-in either. As far as the variety and various modes you can get from a pocket clip carried 2xCR123 light goes.... Yeah, I'm going to say it. This ThruNite is the nearest thing out there to a spiritual successor as far as mode selection goes. Durability? Nope! But far from fragile junk. Ironically I already own one. Bought it about 2 years back. But you guys know how it is.... Get two if you can before it's "improved," "upgraded," or just flat out discontinued!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nimitz68 said:


> ...... I salute you.



Thank you kind sir. They arrived. 

~ cG


----------



## ven

Very nice CG, liking them a lot


----------



## peter yetman

Very swish, CG.
P


----------



## Mgizler

Vme headband m31 from Malkoff to revive my old e1e. Should be here today.


----------



## archimedes

Received a couple of Jetusolis ( jetusolii? ) from ViRenCe ... a 4000K and a 5000K.

Haven't had much time yet for a detailed evaluation, but a very nice clean beam on both, especially given the technical challenges of that emitter.

I would certainly say that it is getting more and more challenging to easily notice further incremental improvements in CRI. Earth tones look pretty true and reds pop with these.

Just personal preference, but the 5000K to me looks a little "sterile" whereas the tint on the 4000K (on the particular emitter I received) is really pleasing.


----------



## peter yetman

archimedes said:


> Received a couple of Jetusolis ( jetusolii? )


I don't know the answer to that, but it's nice to see that you tried.
P


----------



## Tachead

Lol^

I am still waiting on mine too. I got one in 4000K.


----------



## JimIslander

Soon.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Very nice CG, liking them a lot



Thanks, mate. Me too. Pretty much everything about them: 5000k _ 90+ CRI _ 219C _ 2xAAA NiMH



peter yetman said:


> Very swish, CG.
> P



 swish  I'm sure that's a compliment ...... Right? 

~ Cg


----------



## peter yetman

What else, from me?
P


----------



## archimedes

Tachead said:


> Lol^
> 
> I am still waiting on mine too. I got one in 4000K.



Wise choice, let us know how you like it


----------



## Tachead

archimedes said:


> Wise choice, let us know how you like it


Yeah, 4000-4500K is my sweet spot. Hopefully it will be here soon as it shipped a while back. I will post when it arrives.


----------



## archimedes

I wouldn't have guessed 4000K for mine. If yours is similar, I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## biggman15

My new Reylight!



 


And the box after I managed to clear the stickers without leaving any residue. Personal win!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Brand new Peak Eiger HiCRI in brass.

(I already own one,but I thought I'd add another..)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

JimIslander said:


> Soon.



What,exactly,is that beautiful light?


----------



## bigburly912

That’s a gold lion club. Mmmm


----------



## Monocrom

BVH said:


> Acebeam X70. Can't resist Lumens - 60,000 of them in small'ish, conventional flashlight style light.



Waiting for the end of the year to pick one of those up. (Good to have something to look forward to.)

Speaking of Acebeam.... Got their *PT10 penlight w/ CREE XP-L LED (360 lumens)* headed my way.

Will try to post pics. of these sweet lights recently bought. Computer acting up a bit though. So we'll see.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Malkoff Hound Dog 18650


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm going to lego this -





into the center of this - 





It's going to be a one-off version of the polished Ti. Tuxedo. :naughty: Kinda sorta. 

~ Chance


----------



## Tachead

Some more Malkoff goodies, 4 x Efest V2 IMR 16340's, and a new Surefire L4 Digital Lumamax body to add to my growing E-Series collection(addiction lol).


----------



## bigburly912

I have an MD2 with tricap tail from gene. : D


----------



## Modernflame

Batteries! Four Efest button top IMR 16340's and a pair of Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh button top unprotected cells. (Yes, I'm the one who bought the last two from Mountain Electronics.) Batteries are an interesting sub-hobby.


----------



## rrego

...internet and bay buying spree:

Mag ML50L 2Cx 1
Mag ML50L 3C x 2
Pelican M6 Silver with focusing lamp
Streamlight Twin Task 2L
Blackhawk Legacy X6-P
Mag 6 cell Magnum Star (Krypton)
Icon Modus 2
Surefire MA02 lamp
Surefire G2Z Maxvision
Surefire G2X Pro (yellow)
Maglite 3C incan x 1
SolarForce L2M (older, glossy body only - to make an 18350 3P clone with OG Surefire bezel/tailcap)
SolarForce L2T Stainless Steel (thanks a lot Ven.... :nana:you pushed me over the top in old posts of yours that I always see it for your work)

dang...didn't realize how much, until I list it out...


----------



## ven

Haha, tank of a light, nice list!


----------



## lunas

nitecore SC 4
xhp35 HD
22mm 12v driver
sportac p60 drop in for my l2p body xhp35 HD


----------



## flatline

I'm waiting on a Solarforce L2m host with an 18650 extension tube. I should be able to make 1-, 2-, 3-, or 4-cell configurations.

--flatline


----------



## rrego

Thanks Ven :thumbsup:


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Haha, tank of a light, nice list!



Yep, I like this one as well. As Doug Marcaida from "Forged in Fire" uses to say: "It will kill"


----------



## wosser

Olight i1R. Haven't even got it yet but I'm already designing a modification that will make this light even better!


----------



## kamagong

First 3-cell light on the way, a SureFire D3 Defender.


----------



## Monocrom

And...... to no one's surprise, I've ordered *more* lights! (Good thing this is one of the cheaper hobbies out there.) However, these are going to be dedicated "project" lights. Might go into detail later. Have to check what I ordered before I can list everything. (Yes, _*THAT*_ many.)


----------



## Sos24

I have a new EagleTac D25c MKII, which can now use rechargeable CR123 up to 4.2v. The EagleTac D25c is my wife’s favorite flashlight. I use 16340s in a lot of my lights vice CR123 primaries, but the old D25c weren’t rated for them. Soon my wife will have a spare of her favorite light that can also use the battery that I use most.


----------



## Nichia!

I only run rechargeable batteries since I got my d25c and no issues at all


----------



## thermal guy

ven said:


> Haha, tank of a light, nice list!



Nice! Always wanted one of theses. Solid as hell I bet.


----------



## JimIslander

AMD64Blondie said:


> What,exactly,is that beautiful light?



That is my new-to-me (2nd owner) Mr Bulk Dragonheart. One of one produced in 24k gold plated aluminum. Built/sold in June 2008. She's a beauty.


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Nice! Always wanted one of theses. Solid as hell I bet.



Yes , very tough although susceptible to fine scratches like ti, but it will out last a nuke!





If your feeling crazy, can lego as well


----------



## xevious

JimIslander said:


> That is my new-to-me (2nd owner) Mr Bulk Dragonheart. One of one produced in 24k gold plated aluminum. Built/sold in June 2008. She's a beauty.


Wow, stunning! I had no idea the Dragonheart had a 24kt version. Now I know why, because there's only ONE! "There can be only one," as they say in Highlander. 

Was this something you'd been camping out for over the past handful of years, waiting for the owner to change their mind? Or was it just a stroke of serendipity?


----------



## JimIslander

xevious said:


> Wow, stunning! I had no idea the Dragonheart had a 24kt version. Now I know why, because there's only ONE! "There can be only one," as they say in Highlander.
> 
> Was this something you'd been camping out for over the past handful of years, waiting for the owner to change their mind? Or was it just a stroke of serendipity?



Pure luck! Saw it and had to have it. I had been looking for a really unique light for a while. My little Tain Aurora was awesome, but not "it".

GOLD: I believe one gold-plated brass was also sold. I know it was ordered (per the manifest on another thread). Not positive if it was ever produced/delivered. Would LOVE to have that light. Probably would cost twice as much.


----------



## archimedes

I think gold-plated brass is really cool ... and had an opportunity years back to get the (now rare) Peak El Capitan in gold over brass, but unfortunately did not get one.


----------



## Tachead

A bunch of goodies from Countycomm.


----------



## bigburly912

MT35vn+, Batteries, G2 Nitrolon. : D


----------



## Sos24

Nichia! said:


> I only run rechargeable batteries since I got my d25c and no issues at all



I’m glad to hear that. I avoided it because of the technical specs listing 3.2v and warning (saying could but give guidelines for limiting use).


----------



## Nichia!

Sos24 said:


> I’m glad to hear that. I avoided it because of the technical specs listing 3.2v and warning (saying could but give guidelines for limiting use).




Don't worry I use it almost everyday for the last two years!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Sidekick purchased from fyrstormer.  Probably the best flashlight money I've ever spent. Thanks for the great deal! :thumbsup:

~ Cg


----------



## peter yetman

I'm always tempted by one of those, then my inner Tint Snob reminds me how much money he's saving me.
Can't help still wanting one, though. It looks like a lovely solid chunk of a light.
P


----------



## AVService

I ordered an Armytec Elf C2nw and a Manker E03 Yesterday and am eagerly awaiting their arrival!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> I'm always tempted by one of those, then my inner Tint Snob reminds me how much money he's saving me.
> Can't help still wanting one, though. It looks like a lovely solid chunk of a light.
> P


 
I couldn't resist. $20.  Yes, it most certainly feels solid. We'll see how long the battery lasts. For some reason, my tint snobbery doesn't extend to my keychain lights. 

~ cG


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> ...then my inner Tint Snob reminds me how much money he's saving me.



Must be nice. Mine is low down pickpocket.


----------



## Stefano

Today my H604c was delivered, I was surprised by the mail_speed, only 12 days from the ordering.
I tried it for a moment in a dark room, but I immediately understood that it is good, I was lucky.
Tint beautiful, good switch, clean threads (well lubricated)
A good purchase and I am very impatient to arrive in the evening.





[/IMG]


----------



## Tachead

Delrin, Titanium, and Aviation Cable oh my...


----------



## Modernflame

Tachead said:


> Delrin, Titanium, and Aviation Cable oh my...



You pulled the trigger. Good for you! I carry one of the CR123 sized capsules on my key ring.


----------



## Paul6ppca

Eagletac D25 
I’ve always wanted to try their UI. 
Small clicky EDC. What’s not to like. Any user opinions welcome.


----------



## Tachead

Modernflame said:


> You pulled the trigger. Good for you! I carry one of the CR123 sized capsules on my key ring.


I did indeed and they are pretty nice. I plan to do the same or just throw one in a pocket. It's nice to not have to use old mini ziplocks anymore lol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tachead said:


> I did indeed and they are pretty nice. I plan to do the same or just throw one in a pocket. It's nice to not have to use old mini ziplocks anymore lol.



:thumbsup: They're first class. :thumbsup: 

~ Cg


----------



## ven

Like them a lot Tac, nicely made.

How many lumens?




































:nana:


----------



## Paul6ppca

ven said:


> Like them a lot Tac, nicely made.
> 
> How many lumens?
> 
> 
> 
> 400 ish IIRC. It older version if D25C
> 
> I wanted a small clicky EDC with memory.
> 
> I really wanted to try UI and se how I like it. So I was able to grab one at a good price. The new version with 800 lumens probably drops down close to this level in a min or two anyway. Also wanted to compare size to my Fenix PD10 and Thrunite T20. 2 very small cr123 lights. But not clickys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nana:


----------



## Monocrom

Tachead said:


> Delrin, Titanium, and Aviation Cable oh my...



Those County Comm delrin capsules are incredibly underrated! Other than reeking of not-so-fresh fish on the inside, they are fantastic.


----------



## Modernflame

Monocrom said:


> Other than reeking of not-so-fresh fish on the inside, they are fantastic.



I have not found this to be the case. Maybe yours were dunked in the East River prior to delivery?


----------



## Monocrom

Modernflame said:


> I have not found this to be the case. Maybe yours were dunked in the East River prior to delivery?



Every single one I've bought, reeks of fish. I've got about a dozen all together. But only smells on the inside.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I got one of those new Jetbeam RRT01 en route


----------



## Nichia!

Ozythemandias said:


> I got one of those new Jetbeam RRT01 en route



Ozy my friend don't buy it. It's not good u can see it on blf


----------



## Ozythemandias

Nichia! said:


> Ozy my friend don't buy it. It's not good u can see it on blf



Too late, bought it like a week ago 🤷*♂️


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Everything but the small Preon in the top left corner. Much appreciation to wacbzz for the great deal! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## rrego

Surefire G2-YL (classic incan)
Surefire Scout tan tailcap for my classic black E2E.
Nichia 219C 4000K 1 mode, SMO reflector from KD. This is going into my SF L2T SS edition.
Nichia 219C 4000K 3 or 5 mode, OP reflector from KD. This is going into a SF L2M with Z44 matte black bezel and G2Z black tailcap.
Z44 matte black bezel
G2Z tail cap (long flutes version)
SMO Maglite reflector from KD
OP Maglite reflector from KD
FourSevens Quark deep carry pocket clip for my EagleTac D25LC2 Special Edition (2 amp XPG-2 NW)
Maglite ML50LX 2C black (came in last week)

:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt

I recently sold 22 mystery boxes of flashlights (5 a piece), and this seems like a good place to send everyone ....


----------



## dotCPF

Waiting on one of Selfbuilt's mystery boxes, very excited to open that up! Thanks again!

I've also got a D25Cvn White 2 Polished coming in from Vinh, another used D25Cvn 3000k xp-l en route, as well as the white Fiat Lux Tx25C2vn and Fiat Lux D1Svn. I was extra lucky and also scored a FF ROT66 in 219B!

Should be quite a week. I said this last week, but I should be done for a while......


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

dotCPF said:


> Waiting on one of Selfbuilt's mystery boxes, very excited to open that up! Thanks again!
> 
> I've also got a D25Cvn White 2 Polished coming in from Vinh, another used D25Cvn 3000k xp-l en route, as well as the white Fiat Lux Tx25C2vn and Fiat Lux D1Svn. I was extra lucky and also scored a FF ROT66 in 219B!
> 
> Should be quite a week. I said this last week, but I should be done for a while......



:twothumbs dot, you're on fire. :twothumbs 

~ cG


----------



## MAD777

dotCPF said:


> Should be quite a week. I said this last week, but I should be done for a while......



Good show! :jumpsforjoy:


----------



## eraursls1984

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Everything but the small Preon in the top left corner. Much appreciation to wacbzz for the great deal! :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



What is the small headlamp, and the side by side that are the bottom two on the right?


----------



## selfbuilt

dotCPF said:


> Waiting on one of Selfbuilt's mystery boxes, very excited to open that up! Thanks again!
> 
> I've also got a D25Cvn White 2 Polished coming in from Vinh, another used D25Cvn 3000k xp-l en route, as well as the white Fiat Lux Tx25C2vn and Fiat Lux D1Svn. I was extra lucky and also scored a FF ROT66 in 219B!
> 
> Should be quite a week. I said this last week, but I should be done for a while......


I hope you enjoy the box. I also hope folks have reasonable expectations for the boxes! They are good lights, just a bit out of date (and what I had left in the premium brand name 18650 class).

If folks are happy with how this turns out, I will do a bunch of mid-range brand boxes at an even lower price.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

eraursls1984 said:


> What is the small headlamp, and the side by side that are the bottom two on the right?



The small not a headlamp is a Manker E04vn. - https://skylumen.com/products/manker-e04vn-tiny-mule

The side by side is a Manker T02vn. The page on Vinh's website where he offered this light has been scrubbed.

~ Cg


----------



## Stormbringer

The new Limited Edition Elzetta Bravo.


----------



## thermal guy

I've got a Peak Pamir 2xAA SS on its way! And don't know a dam thing about it except 175 lumens and it takes AA😂😂😂😂


Seems to be a mystery in the flashlight world.


----------



## archimedes

thermal guy said:


> I've got a Peak Pamir .... Seems to be a mystery in the flashlight world.



I think that was the updated Peak Atlantic

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?212589-Peak-Led-Solutions-Product-Lineup

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308068-2011-Flashlights-from-Peak-LED-Solutions

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?302461-New-Pamir-Flashlight


----------



## peter yetman

thermal guy said:


> I've got a Peak Pamir 2xAA SS on its way! And don't know a dam thing about it except 175 lumens and it takes AA
> Seems to be a mystery in the flashlight world.


What a bargain, looks like a very nice light. Well done.
P


----------



## thermal guy

Thanks that’s what I said. For that price figured I couldn’t go wrong it looks tough as nails. 

Thanks for the links arch. Not much there however. I’ll do some runtimes when it come in and see what she can do.


----------



## thermal guy

After playing around with my new NASA light I’m liking the simple no nonsense not much can go wrong approach Of the twist on twist off design.and zero stand by drain.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

E2E executive elite in a natural anodize based on pictures. It will be running a 16650 and I’m planning to acquire a Tads customs adaptor and the 1.2 amp 3.7 volt bulbs. The only Surefire lights I own are incandescent.


----------



## kelmo

Camo Arc AAA and G2 with Malkoff and holster.


----------



## Icarus

Ti E1e


----------



## peter yetman

Where'dyagetthat?
P


----------



## Dave D

peter yetman said:


> Where'dyagetthat?
> P



Don't tell him Pike!!


----------



## peter yetman

Haha, very good. Mainwairing looks just like my late and much loved Father in Law, who taught me how to drink lots of beer without falling over.
P


----------



## saypat

anxiously awaiting posts from those who received their surprise boxes


----------



## dotCPF

selfbuilt said:


> I hope you enjoy the box. I also hope folks have reasonable expectations for the boxes! They are good lights, just a bit out of date (and what I had left in the premium brand name 18650 class).
> 
> If folks are happy with how this turns out, I will do a bunch of mid-range brand boxes at an even lower price.



Most "mystery box things" have a more significant chance to be worth significantly less than what you pay for the box. I have a feeling that the average MSRP for these boxes is much higher than $100.....


CG, yes but unfortunately, my wallet is also on fire!


----------



## wosser

My very first Foursevens light, a Mini mkiii. Olight turned their back on me so I'm taking my business elsewhere 

Super stoked about the 47s


----------



## tech25

Sofirn C01s incoming. It’s tough enough and should be acceptable as a keychain light.


----------



## Dave D

A new in box, unused Surefire 9P!! :twothumbs


----------



## aginthelaw

Got one of the selfbuilt mystery boxes containing an eagtac m3c4, a jetbeam rrt-21, Olight m20, xeno g42 (wow is she built!!!), and a rofis tr31c. In other purchases, I received a couple cerakoted customs all with batteries included: k70vn in chameleon purple, k60vn in tan, and a fiat lux tk75 in distressed stormtrooper white. 
And lastly a couple efests and a reylight cu pineapple. 

Anyone want to post the pics for me?


----------



## selfbuilt

aginthelaw said:


> Got one of the selfbuilt mystery boxes containing an eagtac m3c4, a jetbeam rrt-21, Olight m20, xeno g42 (wow is she built!!!), and a rofis tr31c.


Glad it arrived, that was fast. Always liked that Xeno light - a good example of a low-to-mid-range brand that has the build quality of a premium brand (at least for the G42). For the time period, it was actually one of the best 1x18650 throwers in my collection.


----------



## thermal guy

Dave D said:


> A new in box, unused Surefire 9P!! :twothumbs




Now that is nice!!


----------



## Modernflame

Dave D said:


> A new in box, unused Surefire 9P!! :twothumbs



Nice score! I'm no expert on vintage Surefire's but I really dig the full round bezel. I think that version is older than the sort with the hexagonal anti-roll bezel?


----------



## DMS1970

Since I’m in Canada, I guess I’m the first to get my mystery box. Pretty pleased with the results, a few of these lights I’ve never heard of. 3 lights with rotary control are my first with this. 




[/URL] 

 

 

[/IMG]

The lights are: 

jetbeam rrt 02 raptor - single 18650 rotary control with tailswitch
sunwayman m10r - 16340 rotary control with tail switch
eagletac m3c4 - dual 18650 with rotary control, no switch! Came with 2 battery carriers and color filters 
sunwayman t45c - dual 18650 with side switch
crelant 7g6cs - single 18650

if I had to rank them
in terms of favorites:
1 sunwayman t45c - very well made great ui
2 sunwayman m10r
3 jetbeam rrt02
4 eagletac - kind of a beast for the output but straightforward rotary control. Off- low to turbo, off and on to turbo for strobe 
5 crelant - a little on the low end of output but great ui. 1 button on off hold to cycle 4 levels with last level memory


----------



## selfbuilt

DMS1970 said:


> Since I’m in Canada, I guess I’m the first to get my mystery box. Pretty pleased with the results, a few of these lights I’ve never heard of. 3 lights with rotary control are my first with this.


Glad you're pleased with the result. I'm a personal fan of rotary interfaces. But that Sunwayman T45C was probably one of their most stylish lights, with a clear UI. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## tsouzee

I ordered a bunch over the weekend. A Maglite ML300L 3 cell, a Coast HP1, an Emisar D4 and a BLF A6.


----------



## LTBL777

Inbound
Malkoff M61 HOT MD2 _and a _
Malkoff Hound Dog Super. 
Nitecore charger and 1/2 dz 18650 3.7 3400

My first Malkoffs 👍😎


----------



## mcbrat

My selfbuilt box came today as well. I don't normally look at lights like these, so was interesting to me to see them.


----------



## mcbrat

Liking the nitecore and the tiablo. But all nicely usable.....


----------



## selfbuilt

mcbrat said:


> Liking the nitecore and the tiablo. But all nicely usable.....


Yeah, those are both nice lights for the class (I also have a personal fondness for the continuously-variable interface of the ITP Eluma series). In some boxes I tossed in a sixth light (the P16X in your case), to help round things out a bit.


----------



## mcbrat

selfbuilt said:


> Yeah, those are both nice lights for the class (I also have a personal fondness for the continuously-variable interface of the ITP Eluma series). In some boxes I tossed in a sixth light (the P16X in your case), to help round things out a bit.



yes, the ramping on the ITP is cool, and the Tiablo mule/area light option is cool too...


----------



## kj2

Just ordered the new SF Fury IntelliBeam.


----------



## GoVegan

I don't think I've ever posted on this thread before so here goes.

HDS Systems EDC LE (EDC-L1B-250)... my 2nd HDS light (first was an EDC Executive).

Well technically not "coming in the mail" as it was just delivered this afternoon... opened and played with it already and love it. First thing I did was to replace the raised rubber boot with a flush one.

IMO HDS lights are the best quality lights available, and the EDC LE is easily my favorite small tactical light, awesome interface. My Streamlight Protacs and Elzetta lights won't see much pocket time from now on.


----------



## dotCPF

My mystery box should be arriving today, giving me something to look forwards too after this shoot...... I also now have a Brass McRegulus on the way now, Nichia 219b SW40 flavor!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Made a trade for a Stainless Steel MiNi MKII. 

~ cG


----------



## caelyx

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the new SF Fury IntelliBeam.



It would be great to hear your thoughts on it when it arrives. There aren’t a lot of reviews out there (that I’ve found).


----------



## scout24

At the moment, nothing. That's a rarity for me... I started the year with the personal goal of not buying anything this year. I sold off a bunch. I wound up buying three (and a few parts) so far since New Year's, so it hasn't been perfect. One was to fill a specific requirement, one was curiosity, one was knee jerk too good to pass up. And the parts were to complete a light/deal that started last year. There may be a bit of modding down the road for that one. But I'm done at the moment with complete lights. Content. I would like ONE duplicate to a light I already have, but it's not a gnawing, pestering want.


----------



## bykfixer

That was me in 2018 Scout. A few trickled in here and there, but this year nothing so far. Now I didn't have to start from scratch like you did so I'm still exploring stuff I bought 3 years ago. I've really been enjoying the Stinger my wife gave me for Christmas a couple years back along with a Strion (incan) and tonight an eneloop fed ML25 by Maglite from March Magness a couple years back.






Before




Not bad for a measely 173 lumens.


----------



## scout24

Lol. Shoulda started a "March Magness" challenge thread. Wait- it's not too late! 😁


----------



## MX421

mcbrat said:


> Liking the nitecore and the tiablo. But all nicely usable.....



Hey McBrat,

I copied your information into the other thread dedicated solely to this box sale...hope you don't mind. The lights you got look great!


----------



## kj2

Ask me, via PM, if I don't come back on this.


----------



## mcbrat

MX421 said:


> Hey McBrat,
> 
> I copied your information into the other thread dedicated solely to this box sale...hope you don't mind. The lights you got look great!



yep, no problem.....


----------



## tech25

I have a Surefire p60 incandescent lamp incoming. I currently have a Chinese knock off that’s not bad but I am looking forward to the real deal.


----------



## JimIslander

This came last night. Thank you Josh!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JimIslander said:


> This came last night. Thank you Josh!



NICE score, Jim! Have you programed it? 

~ Cg


----------



## kamagong

Nothing too special, but I have a black G2Z on the way. Who would have thought these are harder to find than C2s or Z2s?


----------



## JimIslander

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> NICE score, Jim! Have you programed it?
> 
> ~ Cg



About 50 times! Ran 18650, 2x16340, 2xCR123, and ordered some high C 18350s. Can't believe how light, beautiful, and fun this light is. The Al patina looks awesome to me, rivaling natural Ti at lower cost and weight, and with better heat transfer. If I hold the light engine tightly, it stays bright a long time by pulling the heat into my hand. Now I need a patina 35 body!


----------



## Fireclaw18

On the way: Jetbeam RRT-01 2019


----------



## Monocrom

kamagong said:


> Nothing too special, but I have a black G2Z on the way. Who would have thought these are harder to find than C2s or Z2s?



All variations of the G2Z seem to be oddly, incredibly popular. Even the latest iteration. I bought one back in November for a decent discount from an Authorized Dealer online. They forgot to update their site, and it turned out to be back ordered until early February because SureFire couldn't keep up with demand! It seems odd, compared to the rest of their line-up, but apparently the G2Z from early Gen. models to the current Max Vision variation are all wildly popular.


----------



## Paul6ppca

Lumintop Ti Tool. My second Ti light. With my preference of medium as default mode[emoji41]


----------



## twistedraven

I got this guy coming in tomorrow.


----------



## bykfixer

A pair of the 20 warm M361's Gene Malkoff did for a group buy put together by member nimdabew. 

'Preciate it Jeremy.


----------



## bykfixer

Aaaaaaand in the same month an Emissive Energy Innova T3 is on the way from a WTS thread. 

Luv, luv, luv those Luxeon beams.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Aaaaaaand in the same month an Emissive Energy Innova T3 is on the way from a WTS thread.
> 
> Luv, luv, luv those Luxeon beams.



I've still got my old Inovas. Back in the day, befire being bought out by Nite-Ize, they had a reputation for being as durable as SureFire. None of the other SF advantages though. Still, whenever a SUreFire Authorized Dealer was caught discounting and got their A.D. status yanked, E.E. was there to offer them their line-up of lights, instead.


----------



## ninemm

Have a M91 arriving today destined for my 9P Defender. Will be fun to see what a relatively modern LED setup does in it. Already a darn bright incan light. May take the body over to a friends to have it bored out for 18650s...otherwise will run two 17670s with an A19 extender. Sigh this hobby.. I both missed it and hate it haha


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> I've still got my old Inovas. Back in the day, befire being bought out by Nite-Ize, they had a reputation for being as durable as SureFire. None of the other SF advantages though. Still, whenever a SUreFire Authorized Dealer was caught discounting and got their A.D. status yanked, E.E. was there to offer them their line-up of lights, instead.



I have a mint Snap On version and had always wanted to pick up a user version. The one CLB sold me has just enough knicks to readily slide it into a jacket pocket without freaking out whether keys (etc) are also in the pocket.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> I have a mint Snap On version and had always wanted to pick up a user version. The one CLB sold me has just enough knicks to readily slide it into a jacket pocket without freaking out whether keys (etc) are also in the pocket.



Somehow all my Inova's stayed practically mint.


----------



## ZMZ67

bykfixer said:


> Aaaaaaand in the same month an Emissive Energy Innova T3 is on the way from a WTS thread.
> 
> Luv, luv, luv those Luxeon beams.



I have over a dozen E.E. INOVAs. Carried the original TIROS T1 for some time even after it was eclipsed in performance by other lights. Eventually E.E. abandoned the huge TIROS optic and went with a conventional reflector upgrading to the Luxeon TFFC K2 in 2008. I reluctantly "retired" my 08 T1s a few years ago giving in to the better lights from Malkoff in that size range. Did you get the TIROS or a later reflector model ?


----------



## Sos24

Finally decided to order a Peak. I decided to get a Logan 17500 in brass with the adapter kit. At a minimum, I figure it will give me great versatility for emergencies.


----------



## bykfixer

The TIROS zm. With all its ringy glory. 

3 hours rock solid regulation on primaries that throws those 85 candles like they were shot out of a BB gun. 

My minty EE 'Snap On' version is a reflector version with a twisty switch. The one from CLB is a TIROS with a clicky switch.












After dark edit:




Ringy beam, huh?





When it matters....





What rings? I don't see any....
End after dark edit.


----------



## peter yetman

Unlike most of you, a new light only arrives in the Yeti household a few times a year.
When I do get a new arrival it tends to be a goodun....





Should be here next week, and I'm strangely excited.
P


----------



## ZMZ67

bykfixer said:


> The TIROS zm. With all its ringy glory.
> 
> 3 hours rock solid regulation on primaries that throws those 85 candles like they were shot out of a BB gun.
> 
> My minty EE 'Snap On' version is a reflector version with a twisty switch. The one from CLB is a TIROS with a clicky switch.



Nice! Those rings don't bother me! Always have a soft spot for the TIROS INOVAs they were my first "high power" LED lights.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Emisar D18 XP-L HI 5000K[/FONT]


----------



## vadimax

Jackery Explorer 240Wh. Why? — It features a 13.3V 10A cigarette lighter port for my transceiver. Other power stations with this rated output are way more expensive. And it is not the brightest idea to use a vehicle battery for that as I prefer not only to get into the woods, but to return home as well


----------



## heck333

I just ordered a Mechforce Ti Mechtorch. As per usual, I did no research prior to ordering, so I guess I will see how it works out for me...

Greg


----------



## bignc

Waiting on me a Martin D W package. Nothing crazy but a 1.5 and AA adapter. Got a m31ll219b waiting on it but haven't decided on tailcap....


----------



## bykfixer

Mag swag.

Maglite web site has hats and shirts for sale. Yeah, yeah, yeah some say "they should pay me to advertize their stuff". But for the walking billboard flashaholic like me, a Maglite ballcap is a long sought after accomplishment. I just hope it isn't a ginormous sized number like those MAGA hats are.


----------



## nightshade

bykfixer said:


> Mag swag.
> 
> Maglite web site has hats and shirts for sale. Yeah, yeah, yeah some say "they should pay me to advertize their stuff". But for the walking billboard flashaholic like me, a Maglite ballcap is a long sought after accomplishment. I just hope it isn't a ginormous sized number like those MAGA hats are.



No shame in that game I once owned a original ballcap from Tekna, lost it to Katrina. Always wanted a ballcap with the Lighthound logo.


----------



## bykfixer

Lighthound.... Wow! That would be epic. Tekna hat was awesome too.

I lucked up and scored an ARC lights polo a while back. It comes out for special occasions.


----------



## nightshade

bykfixer said:


> Lighthound.... Wow! That would be epic. Tekna hat was awesome too.
> 
> I lucked up and scored an ARC lights polo a while back. It comes out for special occasions.



Nice score! I always liked the later corporate logo that Arc used. :rock:

And to keep the thread on track, I am awaiting a Samsung LH351D emitter and Artic Alumina.


----------



## bykfixer

My online spending habit is in check for the most part, so it isn't often that there is anything 'incoming' these days. But when I saw Maglite has swag now....

March Magness 2019.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> My online spending habit is in check for the most part, so it isn't often that there is anything 'incoming' these days. But when I saw Maglite has swag now....
> 
> March Magness 2019.



Yeah, I'm in the same boat now too. 

Still.... Awesome Swag is awesome.


----------



## 340pd

Malkoff MDC HA 123


----------



## thermal guy

Enough that I need to beat my wife to the mailbox every day. !


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two invoices. One from the federal income tax man and one from the state property tax man.


----------



## Gyrocks

1. Emisar D4 in Black Ano Nichia 219CT 90CRI, 5000K emitters - Ordered direct from Intl-Outdoor so from what I've heard it will be taking the loooong way around. 
2. Convoy S2+ in Desert Tan XPL HI U3-7A 3000-3300K emitters 7135 x 8 drivers - This shipped very quickly, but it's coming from China so who knows how long, hopefully not too long!


----------



## BlueDL

Emisar D4Svn (White 2, 6500K) in grey with cyan aux LEDs. Fingers crossed my wife isn’t home when it arrives though!!


----------



## bykfixer

MagCap and raw 6P.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice swag!


----------



## Scribe

Just landed


----------



## Sabrewulf

Ordered another tool, this time in the AA. 1000 lumens hehe


----------



## bykfixer

Vintage MD2 hi/lo


----------



## peter yetman

With that "Steampunk Look".
P


----------



## bykfixer

Looks kinda like Sherlock Holmes invention or something....


----------



## thermal guy

That does look neat. Would take you years to get a new MD2 to look like that. If I have one complaint about Malkoff lights it’s that they are to pretty looking. I find myself not wanting to really use them for fear that they will get marked up then I realize that that’s what there for and if I do that I will be just like some of the guys I make fun of 😂😂 my work light is a MD2 M61T hi/lo and so far there ain’t a scratch on it.and I loan it out to the maintenance department. I think secretly so they can do the first damage. So far nothing 🤬😭


----------



## archimedes

My first (two) ZL ... believe _it_ or _not_ (?)


----------



## Nichia!

archimedes said:


> My first (two) ZL ... believe _it_ or _not_ (?)



I knew that! I wanted to comment on that wts thread..


----------



## kj2

SF Sidekick + clip


----------



## vadimax

ZL SC64c LE.


----------



## Newlumen

Emisar d18 sst20 6500k. I got 14000 lumen as emisar claimed.


----------



## Sos24

Emisar D1


----------



## bignc

Elektro lumens Edc MCE.


----------



## bykfixer

Fenix E05 in purple to replace the E01 Mrs. Fixer decided looks better on her bedside table than mine. 

Seems to be a 3 speed E01 with 8,25 and 85 lumen settings. I'll use the 8 most of the time, but having medium and high available in an E01 sixe package will be glazed donut sweet.


----------



## peter yetman

Ha! She did nick it then. Still, a nice excuse to try something different.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Right now Pete, it sits idle at her spot at the dining room table but it is inevitable. I fixed up an olive one for my use but really liked that purple one Gurdygurds had sanded to make it nice and floody. I got it in trade from him for a knife or something. 

Yup good excuse to try the E05. It only has like 5k cd at 85 lumens so my thought is it's already kinda floody.


----------



## thermal guy

I scored a pretty rare light. A surefire 9Z. Always wanted one when they came out but could never afford one. This ones going to remain incandescent and run my new HO-9 from Lumen factory.


----------



## eraursls1984

Recently got a full gunner brass Hanko, and now I have a brass engraved Todai from Laulima on the way.


----------



## peter yetman

I ordered a Nitecore EX10 SP last night.
I want to give it to a friend, and I like to get something that interests me that I wouldn't normally buy. Shame that the ramping ones are long gone.
P


----------



## badman400

1. Fireflies E07 Delivered
2. AceBeam E65 Delivered
3. Wuben P45R
4. Sofirn C01S
5. Astrolux FT03


----------



## bykfixer

A surprise package showed up with a Rofis R2. Too bad I'm working out of town this week. It's at my house...
Sigh...

Friday a Fenix E05 is scheduled to arrive.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two invoices. One from the federal income tax man and one from the state property tax man.



HA! Being one of the lucky winners of vinh's recent giveaway - a blue one of these -






Thanks again, vinh54! :twothumbs


----------



## Nimitz68

Received my Ti 2x123 McClickie Pak this afternoon. Absolutely beautiful! I am using it with a Malkoff VME head and M61NLL drop-in until I receive my Malkoff titanium VME head from the group buy. All I can say is "Wow." It's gorgeous.


----------



## wosser

Rofis R1 on the slow boat from China.


----------



## bignc

Round Aviator with red leds. Other than batts, bulbs and parts, I think this is it for a while. I eventually will get a Neutral hound of some sort but need to chill a minute.


----------



## Stefano

A few days ago a Convoy M2 was delivered.
I bought the old XM-L2 T6-4C version directly on the convoy store.
It looks like a good light for a reasonable price, the tint is beautiful.
Maybe next month I buy the M2 with XP-L HI 4000 K led.
The dimensions are very similar to my Fenix TK09 (2016) 
Sorry that a coated glass is not available at the moment, the seller says in the future maybe yes.




[/IMG]


----------



## trailhunter

M43 219ct
D18vn xpl 5k
Texas Lumens P-60 CU-X3 xpl hi 5k
TNC Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 Stainless Steel V3 Dragon
TNC Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 Solid Copper BB V1 Dragon


----------



## yearnslow

A Malkof M61L for my C2.


----------



## Ishango

A few days ago my Titan Plus was delivered. Nice smaller light for the summer, but still packing a punch in case it is needed. My favourite light dealer here has finally restocked some Surefire lights. Now contemplating adding another new Surefire to the collection (E1B MV or DBR Guardian), just because they are more easily available.


----------



## Vemice

Two Peak Eigers in un-anodized Aluminum with matching aluminum Mule heads. One QTC and one single mode level 4 output.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Yesterday I received two FW3A.

Already modded one trying out various different emitter combos.


----------



## ven

FW3A coming Tuesday, much thanks, appreciation, gratitude to UK customs for my £4 duty and £8 handling fee........THANKS!


----------



## peter yetman

Don't tell Dave, with his record it would be at least 25 quid.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Beta Test tailstanding tailcap from Jason at darksucks.com


----------



## peter yetman

That's ingenious.
P


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

peter yetman said:


> That's ingenious.
> P



It’s cool and is designed well. Something very similar has been done before. But it is very well executed.


----------



## bykfixer

More Magswag.
This time from the clearance rack. 






Classic Maglite ball cap





A pen for the pen collection





And my first fridge mount Maglite


----------



## Monocrom

Nice score!


----------



## bykfixer

Awaiting confirmation mono. Last order I placed showed in stock but 3 days later the nice lady at Maglite informed me half the stuff I ordered was out of stock. 

I did get the stuff I really wanted. The other stuff was just extra impulse items anyway.


----------



## sham79

Zebralight sc64w hi


----------



## ven

A grail light of mine, been waiting for the right one.


----------



## peter yetman

Oooooh, what is it?
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Oooooh, what is it?
> P



:naughty:














m6 guardian 

Just what to do, been pondering the 3x 16650 carrier ........do want the incand though, but a nice module would do nicely. As to what i dont know yet, but long term i dont want to run cr123 fuel.


----------



## peter yetman

Very nice, I like those.
P


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> :naughty:
> 
> m6 guardian
> 
> Just what to do, been pondering the 3x 16650 carrier ........do want the incand....



So you'll be wanting one of these then ? ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...battery-pack&p=3478203&viewfull=1#post3478203


----------



## id30209

Congrats ven! Join the club!
Like arch said, M6 PhD is what really make this mortar glow brighter![emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, thanks for link Archi, will have a good read


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Thanks guys, thanks for link Archi, will have a good read


They've gotten difficult to find, but are quite a nice item


----------



## ven

Yes sale closed now, think the 3x16650 or 2x18650 would be fine, and work around one of those 5mega carriers. Will ponder it, also modules although I think I will stick with incand . Decisions decisions , just looking forward to having it in hand and firing the beast up. If 60lm of 6p impresses me today , what’s around 500lm going to do! Besides I have enough LED choices to last several life times. Cheers


----------



## Nichia!

archimedes said:


> So you'll be wanting one of these then ? ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...battery-pack&p=3478203&viewfull=1#post3478203



Been reading about these lately! And I sent email to him and still waiting for him to reply..


----------



## Nichia!

Congrats ven my friend 
My m6 still @ my Forward!


----------



## id30209

Nichia! said:


> Been reading about these lately! And I sent email to him and still waiting for him to reply..



Wquilles is not working on the PhD’s anymore. I have been chating with him last year. You need to go WTB and wait, and wait....


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

No longer incoming, because they arrived today.
A Jetbeam RRT01 and a SwissBuck


----------



## ven

Nice Sos, liking the rrt01 myself with the w1(vinh modded) . Never had or seen an LED go so low, too low to catch on a pic. Barely lit die low......makes 0.02lm look crazy bright! Yet on full output with the w1, it kicks a55 for an easy edc infinite control light.

Good mail day today, like buses nothing then 2 turn up





Impressed with this, nice in hand feel, great UI





m6









What can i say other than love it, instant love, no time required for it to grow on me .
Shot of both


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two excellent additions, ven. Enjoy!


----------



## peter yetman

Those M6s always make me think of cucumbers.
I don't have to ask what's going on the dog walk tonight.

I've got this coming....






I have plans for it
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> Those M6s always make me think of cucumbers....



The "Sea Cucumber" is the M6 / Z46

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...-M3-holds-D36-LED-or-incan-modules&styleid=32

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-Favorite-lamp-assembly-for-the-Sea-Cucumber


----------



## peter yetman

That would explain it. I thought I'd made that one up by myself.
There's nothing new under the sun.
P


----------



## AVService

I have a brand new version TIP coming and I am not even sure why?


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two excellent additions, ven. Enjoy!



Thank you sir 




peter yetman said:


> Those M6s always make me think of cucumbers.
> I don't have to ask what's going on the dog walk tonight.
> 
> Haha you know me too well.
> “Why is he walking the dog with a cucumber?” I can hear even before I go out.
> 
> Congrats, very nice, either a triple 219b or a 219b single would be my guess.


----------



## peter yetman

Kerchiiiiing! Triple 219B.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Conversion-of-an-Ra-Twisty-to-a-Nichia-Triple

P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Kerchiiiiing! Triple 219B.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Conversion-of-an-Ra-Twisty-to-a-Nichia-Triple
> 
> P



Awesome!:rock:


----------



## thermal guy

Surefire Z2. Two actually.


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Surefire Z2. Two actually.



:naughty:


----------



## boo5ted

Eagletac D3a Ti, Reylight LAN with all blue trits and a Lumapower LM21.


----------



## trailhunter

Texas Lumens

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Imalent MS18

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Another Lumens factory module, this time for the m6 in 319a flavour(700lm single mode). As it’s up to 13v(3-13), I can run 16340 or even cr123 still, as it will be far more frugal .


----------



## thermal guy

peter yetman said:


> Those M6s always make me think of cucumbers.
> I don't have to ask what's going on the dog walk tonight.
> 
> I've got this coming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans for it
> P




A twisty! Love them.


----------



## peter yetman

The one that I already have is rapidly becoming my favourite. 
It's not as swift to turn on, you have to think about it, but it's oh so solid.
P


----------



## ven

Must admit TG, a twisty sure does appeal, tank build with simplicity.......


----------



## thermal guy

I love mine last one I got is in mint condition except it looks like someone tried to strip the ano on the body. The color is 10 shades lighter then the head. Never seen anything like it. But got it for an ok price so not complaining.But ya don’t get much simpler then twist to get light. Now programming the dam things is a different story! My 4 year old learned more choice words that night then if she had spent a week In a truck stop 😃😃


----------



## ven

Haha not fun then, once done though happy days!


----------



## peter yetman

It's a definite "Set it and forget it"
P


----------



## LightObsession

Sofirn D25S headlamp - 50% refund to PayPal after it shipped - offer via email. I wasn't looking for a headlamp, but this 1/2 price deal was too good to pass up.

Sofirn SF02 2AAA penlight with .5 lumen moonlight. I doubt that this light has much chance of knocking my Nitecore MT06 out of my shirt pocket for EDC, but the SF02 has been calling to me since I first saw it advertised. Reviews for the SF02 are virtually non-existent. The MT06 has impressive throw for a 2AAA light because of it's relatively small LED.


----------



## JimIslander

Cool and Neutral versions of this:

TLF/BLF FW3A CREE XPL HI 2800LM EDC LED FLASHLIGHT ANDÚRIL UI


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JimIslander said:


> Cool and Neutral versions of this:
> 
> TLF/BLF FW3A CREE XPL HI 2800LM EDC LED FLASHLIGHT ANDÚRIL UI



That's what-so cool about those, you can purchase both without feeling guilty. The price is right, Bob.


----------



## LightObsession

Ordered a Folomov EDC C2 from the big river. 20% off with a coupon.


----------



## LogansRun

A Vinh-modded JetBeam RRT-01 - my first Vinh light! it can't come soon enough!


----------



## vadimax




----------



## trailhunter

vadimax said:


>


Nice

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

LogansRun said:


> A Vinh-modded JetBeam RRT-01 - my first Vinh light! it can't come soon enough!


Welcome to the family

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

March Magness extended to May.




Fridge magnets and stickerzzzzzz





Shiney new ball point pen for the pen collection.


----------



## vadimax

trailhunter said:


> Welcome to the family
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



BTW, they offered a Facebook discount code FBK25 this weekend (25% off). Not sure if it is working right now.


----------



## mortuus

fw3a in nice ww tint.


----------



## Vemice

Went old school; Peak Logan 17500 with all accessories.


----------



## trailhunter

mortuus said:


> fw3a in nice ww tint.


Everyone is swarming on these bad boys.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> Everyone is swarming on these bad boys.


The FW3A has suffered some production issues, where a lot of people are receiving lights that aren't working properly out of the box. This is due mostly to weak QC on assembly. A lot of people are finding the driver retaining ring not fully tight. Also, the inner tube for connectivity requires both head and tail to be very tight. If one or both are slightly loose, the light will function but have issues (like quickly dropping back to low after reaching high). To compensate for a design oversight with the tail cap (the switch is not secured, so it will easily fall out when the tail cap is removed), a little warning slip of paper is placed over the light saying how the battery should be inserted from the head, not the tail. Some of the lights are showing up with smudges on the optics and internal debris floating about.

The light is terrific... but the buying experience is far from user-friendly. It's a real shame that Lumintop dropped the ball like this. Hopefully the next production run with the SST-20 emitters goes much better.


----------



## trailhunter

xevious said:


> The FW3A has suffered some production issues, where a lot of people are receiving lights that aren't working properly out of the box. This is due mostly to weak QC on assembly. A lot of people are finding the driver retaining ring not fully tight. Also, the inner tube for connectivity requires both head and tail to be very tight. If one or both are slightly loose, the light will function but have issues (like quickly dropping back to low after reaching high). To compensate for a design oversight with the tail cap (the switch is not secured, so it will easily fall out when the tail cap is removed), a little warning slip of paper is placed over the light saying how the battery should be inserted from the head, not the tail. Some of the lights are showing up with smudges on the optics and internal debris floating about.
> 
> The light is terrific... but the buying experience is far from user-friendly. It's a real shame that Lumintop dropped the ball like this. Hopefully the next production run with the SST-20 emitters goes much better.


Damn and I just bought one.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> Damn and I just bought one.


While there have been issues, not everyone has been affected. The worst of it was one where the spring attached to the driver board was badly askew (resting on the micro IC's!). 





But most of the issues reported can be overcome. Once everything is squared away, it's a great light for the price.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

xevious said:


> While there have been issues, not everyone has been affected. The worst of it was one where the spring attached to the driver board was badly askew (resting on the micro IC's!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most of the issues reported can be overcome. Once everything is squared away, it's a great light for the price.





I am honestly laughing out loud. I had to save that, it is practically a meme in itself...:laughing:


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

bykfixer said:


> March Magness extended to May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fridge magnets and stickerzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiney new ball point pen for the pen collection.





I see a pattern here. I can sell you any light if it comes with stickerzzzz and a free shirt or a magnet or anything else...lol


----------



## xevious

CREEXHP70LED said:


> I am honestly laughing out loud. I had to save that, it is practically a meme in itself...:laughing:


:twothumbs


----------



## JackSun

Utorch sofirn sp36
Now waiting for Golisi s26 batteries.


----------



## bykfixer

CREEXHP70LED said:


> I see a pattern here. I can sell you any light if it comes with stickerzzzz and a free shirt or a magnet or anything else...lol



My first order from PK Design Lab came with lots of cool stuff:





Prototypes, one offs and concepts


----------



## thermal guy

CREEXHP70LED said:


> I am honestly laughing out loud. I had to save that, it is practically a meme in itself...:laughing:



😂😂😂 YOU HAD ONE JOB!!!!


----------



## thermal guy

bykfixer said:


> My first order from PK Design Lab came with lots of cool stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prototypes, one offs and concepts



You’ll poke your eye out 😁😁😜


----------



## archimedes

xevious said:


> While there have been issues, not everyone has been affected. The worst of it was one where the spring attached to the driver board was badly askew (resting on the micro IC's!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....





CREEXHP70LED said:


> I am honestly laughing out loud. I had to save that, it is practically a meme in itself...:laughing:





thermal guy said:


> 😂😂😂 YOU HAD ONE JOB!!!!



... but does it affect the beam ?

lol


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

[/IMG]


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

[/IMG]


----------



## trailhunter

CREEXHP70LED said:


> [/IMG]


A meme that only the %0.00001 per-centers will understand 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

trailhunter said:


> A meme that only the %0.00001 per-centers will understand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





I am not trying to go viral with it. It's just for light guys. LOL


----------



## LightObsession

2 Lumintop EDC05C on the way - eventually - not expected to be in stock until June 23.


----------



## bykfixer

Just in time for summer....









Thermal Guy, yeah I was a bit worried about poking my eye out... but I was careful.


----------



## trailhunter

bykfixer said:


> Just in time for summer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Guy, yeah I was a bit worried about poking my eye out... but I was careful.


Where did you gets? I've been wanting olight swag but no avail

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

Maglites web site.

I ordered some Olight wrist straps from eBay and they included some vinyl patches. I do not know where to get new hats, shirts n such but once in a blue moon someone will be selling a second hand t-shirt on eBay.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

All I have in the mail is a Charlie flood lens and a set of o-rings. lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Just in time for summer....



[email protected]@Ks like fixer is going to start riding his skateboard again.  :rock:   :hahaha:


----------



## trailhunter

Parts coming in. I'm going to take a stab at building my first light.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks like fixer is going to start riding his skateboard again.  :rock:   :hahaha:



I laughed out loud when seeing this. 

The stocking cap was to put the order over the number to kick the $0 shipping thing. 
The long sleeve shirt is for wearing at work while in the sun all day. 

This was the third time I had ordered a short sleeve shirt. After the order was placed each time they told me they had sold out. I figured it's just not in the stars for me to have a short sleeve Maglite t-shirt. 

Now the day I show a photo of a crash helmet, and racing leathers is the day you'll know the skateboards are about to see some action again. 

Too fat, too old and too tired to go there anymore. Heck, I don't even pop wheelies on my beach cruiser anymore. Cutting my lawn with a push mower at 1am is about as exciting as life gets anymore.


----------



## peter yetman

I hope at that time of the morning you are at least cutting the grass in the nude.
P


----------



## trailhunter

I wonder what my neighbors will think of me if crank up the mower and start cutting the dark in pitch darkness.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> I hope at that time of the morning you are at least cutting the grass in the nude.
> P



I considered wearing Mrs Fixer's unmentionables but thought better of it. 



trailhunter said:


> I wonder what my neighbors will think of me if crank up the mower and start cutting the dark in pitch darkness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



My neighbors aren't thrilled. It's my way of thanking them for leaving their generators all night when we lose power. 

I have one neighbor who ran two briggs & stratton generators under a porch all night, but the noise drove them so nuts they went to a hotel. I had to hear "BWAAAAAAH" times two all night. 
Well, a few weeks later their grass got tall and on a cool night (when their windows were opened) I volunteered to cut their grass at midnight...they did not see the humor.

But back on topic, right now there is nothing flashlight related on the way in the mail. I'm considering warm triple a minimags from zbattery but waiting for them to get the 2 speed 2D Maglites in stock.

Edit: 2 Renova Zero vape pods in rare colors enroute.
End edit.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> I laughed out loud when seeing this.



Ha! My work here is finished.


----------



## ven

1am mowing or not, i would like mr fixer as a neighbour. From spot light throwing at porch lights, to working under the hood of a prelude, it would be cool


----------



## peter yetman

And just hanging over the fence, shooting the breeze.
P


----------



## trailhunter

Now I just need a host.






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This arrived reciently.


----------



## trailhunter

Reylight Mokume LAN
Reylight Titanium LAN

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This arrived reciently.



Is that like the Batsignal, but for Prometheusman?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Is that like the Batsignal, but for Prometheusman?
> P



Maybe. Pretty cool. Eh?


----------



## bykfixer

A lifetime supply of 1x aaa flashlights. Enough for the rest of my life anyway.
3- blue Fenix E01's and 2- red Sofirm C01's from the WTS section.


----------



## trailhunter

George's creation





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

This is what was in the box


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## LeanBurn




----------



## Nichia!

When it was full


----------



## id30209

You bought all of it in WTS section????


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

id30209 said:


> You bought all of it in WTS section????
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Nope just few


----------



## Nichia!

In case you are wondering how many nichia lights/dropins it's 41


----------



## the0dore3524

Some rare SF stuff in there, especially that E1E. My head hurts thinking how much this must have cost lol!


----------



## ven

You either have a shop(or should get one lol) or your a full blown flashaholic 

Awesome either way, especially the surefires and congrats especially on my fav light of the year, the m6(the 319a off lumen factory is great! , quite a lot brighter than the e2d version!!!).


----------



## Nichia!

Thank ven 

The m6 is awesome. Am looking for + 5000 Lumens dropin for it. 700-1000 Lumens is nothing to this beast I wonder who makes them(5000+ Lumens dropins)


----------



## ven

Nichia! said:


> Thank ven
> 
> The m6 is awesome. Am looking for + 5000 Lumens dropin for it. 700-1000 Lumens is nothing to this beast I wonder who makes them(5000+ Lumens dropins)



For anything close, maybe Tarik(tana), maybe xhp50 or alike in there. The LF 319a is around the 700 ish, but its still quite throwy/bright and imo plenty. It offers a decent balance, not too taxing on the cells so decent run time compared to the 20m bulb!. Its actually too much unless at a field or open area, worth a look imo.

The mn21 really impresses me though, 500 incan lumens, just a little expensive to run other than special occasions haha.


----------



## boo5ted

Just purchased a reylight copper pineapple from Drop for $20.


----------



## shipwreck.

A supposedly 6P compatible aftermarket strike bezel.

Already got a remote pressure switch too, works great!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Gear Innovations multi-tool on the way from Drop.com.

(it was also at Amazon,but I decided to go with Drop.com.)


----------



## thermal guy

Nothing! Not a dam thing! And I’m not liking it. Got a discount at Malkoff’s maybe I’ll get something there.


----------



## Rexlion

Today I received 6 Sofirn lights (including a C8F and a SP36) and 2 little Xtar lights. I still have 3 more Sofirns and 7 Astrolux (the latter 10 are all AAA twisties, for gifts) inbound, probably on a boat somewhere. 
It will be dark enough soon....


----------



## boo5ted

A FW3A.


----------



## bykfixer

thermal guy said:


> Nothing! Not a dam thing! And I’m not liking it. Got a discount at Malkoff’s maybe I’ll get something there.



You get used to it after a while. 

I went a whole year and discovered I have more fun with my flashlights than when they kept rolling in and being set aside due to something else that was even more cool. 

Later you'll be more selective and end up with a lot less unused ones...until you've gifted all of those and the fun begins all over again.


----------



## flatline

Just received a MD3 host. Dropped a M31 219B v2 in it, wrapped a paper towel around 2 AA's, and have been playing with it all weekend.

The 3-cell form factor is more pleasant to use than the 2-cell. I had the exact same experience with the G3 vs G2. I just need to remember to buy some more battery spacers next time I place an order.

--flatline


----------



## thermal guy

bykfixer said:


> You get used to it after a while.
> 
> I went a whole year and discovered I have more fun with my flashlights than when they kept rolling in and being set aside due to something else that was even more cool.
> 
> Later you'll be more selective and end up with a lot less unused ones...until you've gifted all of those and the fun begins all over again.




Ya I know. And your right been spending a lot of time swapping my Malkoff stuff around. Think I finally got everything where I want it.had the hardest time trying to decide where to put my special run of M361 warms that I have. Ended up putting one in my tricked out MD2 the other in a nice Z2.


----------



## bykfixer

I've yet to acquire a host for my second 361W. No hurry though.


----------



## trailhunter

Copper fw3a 
MS18
GT70 Mod


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

bykfixer said:


> I've yet to acquire a host for my second 361W. No hurry though.



I did have one of mine in a 3 cell old school surefire using a 16650 and a spacer.but i don’t like using spacers and was afraid I was going to make a mistake with the ability to fit 3 cells in there so put it came. I really wish gene made a 3 mode up to 9 volts.


----------



## RGRAY

*I’m speechless!*






https://forthenrycustomknives.com/p...ond-custom-copper-pele-light-new-nordic-etch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> *I’m speechless!*



That is a wonderful display of master craftsmanship. :thumbsup:


----------



## thermal guy

WOOOOO! That is nice! Well done. Probably have to sell half my collection to get something like that. But it is beautiful.


----------



## LightObsession

2 Folomov Pen L1 with Nichia E21A.


----------



## trailhunter

Imalent Ms18
Copper fw3a

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

thermal guy said:


> Ya I know. And your right been spending a lot of time swapping my Malkoff stuff around. Think I finally got everything where I want it.had the hardest time trying to decide where to put my special run of M361 warms that I have. Ended up putting one in my tricked out MD2 the other in a nice Z2.



I bought an early edition MD2 hi/lo for my second one but the M61NL it came with was oh-so sweet....nope, keep looking. Was thinking of plucking an incan module from a Pentagon e2X but it's a twisty UI so, nah..it'll wait.

In the mail is some vape pod refills and a couple of accessories now that all the aaa minimag parts have arrived. I ordered a few black tail caps to replace the silver one on some warm Solitaires and some aaa minimag clips to go onto some outgoing triple a sized lights. Oh, and some aa minimag wrist lanyards. Those are really nice.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Thrunite T1 when it becomes available on Amazon in the UK[emoji106]


----------



## thermal guy

I have a surefire R30 3 volt module coming in. Not sure why but I’ll find a use for it.


----------



## peter yetman

I love having bits and pieces in my toy box waiting for me to find a use for them.
It keeps the small creative part of my mainly uncreative brain working.
P


----------



## kamagong

the0dore3524 said:


> *Some rare SF stuff in there, especially that E1E.* My head hurts thinking how much this must have cost lol!



Why? How rare is the E1E?


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

thermal guy said:


> I have a surefire R30 3 volt module coming in. Not sure why but I’ll find a use for it.





Wait, TG. Don't you need a Bravo host, a Bones light and some others? It's okay we're all infected.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

I will give everyone a secret... only buy a engine/head if you have the body to insert it in. Always have a body to insert a head in, unless the head is rare or awesome...


----------



## kamagong

Not new, but in pretty nice condition. 







Any opinion on the Lumens Factory 319A drop-in? Should I place an order and have one coming in the mail to me?


----------



## thermal guy

CREEXHP70LED said:


> Wait, TG. Don't you need a Bravo host, a Bones light and some others? It's okay we're all infected.



I got a bravo. I got my Charlie. What I need is another 3cell elzetta.But not sure why🤔. Think that’s what I’ll start looking for.


----------



## Monocrom

_EagleTac D3A Titanium Limited Edition XM L2 U4 LED (14500/AA)._


----------



## boo5ted

Good choice, I love mine.


----------



## Monocrom

boo5ted said:


> Good choice, I love mine.



Excited as I've wanted a good AA Ti light for quite awhile.
Especially happy I found it on Going Gear's website. 
Marshall and I were not remotely close while he was alive.
But I did communicate with him a couple of times. 
Glad I could help out his family by buying this light and a couple of other items from G.G.


----------



## BluGrass

My first Malkoff should be here tomorrow. M61 with high/low head MD2 and the titanium pocket clip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Ms18 has landed





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

Lol it looks like a Christmas ornament!


----------



## LedTed

Seemed the reports of bad FW3As subsided so I have one incoming. But, won’t get rid of my beloved D11s. For the FW3A, I LOVE the rear clicky and ramping. Hated my HDS EDC Rotary. Hope I like the FW3A. I hope I like it soo much, that if they make new colors and upgrades, I’ll have to get another . . . and another . . . and another. Well you know how it goes.


----------



## MAD777

trailhunter said:


> Ms18 has landed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



So I hear this is a hot item now (pun intended) LOL. [emoji91]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

So hot it catches itself on fire.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

thermal guy said:


> Lol it looks like a Christmas ornament!



Ah! Those make for the best lights! :lolsign:


----------



## trailhunter

A blfgtvn90 arrived today, thanks @alex1234

I forgot I got this from ya






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

trailhunter said:


> A blfgtvn90 arrived today, thanks @alex1234
> 
> I forgot I got this from ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Wow! You got the beast! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Arrived today






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

A Weber temperature gauge! Cool where you get it 😁


----------



## Monocrom

thermal guy said:


> A Weber temperature gauge! Cool where you get it 



I'd guess the Vegan supply shop.


----------



## BluGrass

Monocrom said:


> I'd guess the Vegan supply shop.



Close. Home Depot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lusan_senna

Copper FW3A 219C 
Copper E07 SST20 NW CRI95 
Titanium E07 Cree XP-L HI V3 CW


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

Malkoff Hound Dog Super 4000K with Tricap and (5) 18650 Keeppower cells.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

trailhunter said:


> A blfgtvn90 arrived today, thanks @alex1234
> 
> I forgot I got this from ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





You could always send it to me and forgot you sent it to me. I'll PM you my address...


----------



## trailhunter

My copper e07 nichia 219b arrived.






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lusan_senna

[QUOTE = trailhunter; 5319899]我的銅e07 nichia 219b到了。






使用Tapatalk 從我的SM-G970U發送[/ QUOTE] 

Looks so cool~


----------



## trailhunter

lusan_senna said:


> [QUOTE = trailhunter; 5319899]我的銅e07 nichia 219b到了。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 使用Tapatalk 從我的SM-G970U發送[/ QUOTE]
> 看起來很酷~：涼：


Have you received your titanium eo7?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lusan_senna

trailhunter said:


> Have you received your titanium eo7?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Not yet! maybe few days later...:mecry:


----------



## Vemice

Jetbeam RRT 01 old version NOS.


----------



## electromage

Currently waiting on a SureFire U2 and Emisar D4 V2.


----------



## thermal guy

Nothing special. I have the copper version and this thing will throw almost as good as my 18650 HD. for about 12 minutes. It’s a cool little light but the copper one weighs about half a pound.


----------



## trailhunter

I received my calibrated light tube from texas ace!





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Tan Emisar D4 v.2 with SST-20s at 4000k and the disco lights.

Disco parties coming up!

Chris


----------



## AVService

ChrisGarrett said:


> Tan Emisar D4 v.2 with SST-20s at 4000k and the disco lights.
> 
> Disco parties coming up!
> 
> Chris



Mine shipped on the 30th evidently.
I wish we could track these too!


----------



## trailhunter

My d18 arrived. It took a bit longer due to the customized order. I'll be adding 18 219b sw45k's.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGarrett

trailhunter said:


> My d18 arrived. It took a bit longer due to the customized order. I'll be adding 18 219b sw45k's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Looks great even without the LEDs!

Chris


----------



## trailhunter

ChrisGarrett said:


> Looks great even without the LEDs!
> 
> Chris


New technology called InivisiLED

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lusan_senna

Maybe next week,
Astrolux MF01S blue (SST20 6500K) & green (SST20 5000K) will be received.


----------



## Monocrom

Oooo.... the colors, the colors.


----------



## lusan_senna

It is very difficult to choose 1 or 2 from these 7 colors.:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

Buy both! No, hold on. Wait a second. Let me fix that. Buying both is just plain silly.... *Buy them all! :lolsign:*


----------



## sabre cat

Hi everyone. I'm new to all of this but I do have a used Surefire 6P coming in the mail. I think you folks call it a host? It should be fun trying to build. I'm sure there will be questions.


----------



## peter yetman

Good luck, it's the best starter light ever.
Actually it's still up there with the best.
P


----------



## richbuff

I purchased the stock version Imalent R90TS from Vinh54, and it shipped today, I anticipate having it in three business bays, maybe by Wednesday, July 17.

This will be my first Imalent light!

I am looking for beam profile similar to X65, but a little more throw and some more beam width, and some more up front spill, with more lumens on the target at given range, but in the form of a larger hotspot; this is what I envision.

The light shipped today, I anticipate having it in three business bays, maybe by Wednesday, July 17.


----------



## Monocrom

Just found out that an item I bought off of eBay that needed to be shipped over from Japan.... has been sitting in the depot of my city for nearly a month now! Waiting to be "scanned." Whatever the hell that means. I have no clue what sort of Mickey Mouse Carrier the seller used. Just contacted him after checking the tracking status of the package.


----------



## trailhunter

Monocrom said:


> Just found out that an item I bought off of eBay that needed to be shipped over from Japan.... has been sitting in the depot of my city for nearly a month now! Waiting to be "scanned." Whatever the hell that means. I have no clue what sort of Mickey Mouse Carrier the seller used. Just contacted him after checking the tracking status of the package.


Brutal!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

richbuff said:


> I purchased the stock version Imalent R90TS from Vinh54



Congrats Rich! That should be plenty of light, even for you! LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Titanium P1 and P2 Preon Prototypes. Oh yes, they will be mine. 













Photo Credit 
- Parham Sabetazm


----------



## thermal guy

Slow week for me got a Malkoff M61WLL coming my way. Got the standard M61W and works great for me as a house light but way to bright at times even with hi/lo ring . Thinking I’ll try this one out in my elzetta see how she works.


----------



## dan05gt

Needed some decent AA lights with good runtime, so I ordered a Streamlight Survivor, Knucklehead Flood, and a 3AA propolymer haz-lo.


----------



## Monocrom

Just a quick update:

ebay seller decided to be an insulting jerk. I decided not to reciprocate. Oddly, he did offer to either refund my money or mail the item out to me again in the same P.M. I took the refund. I had planned on trying to locate where precisely my package is, contact the post office, even go to the main branch where I live to speak with my local Post Master. I was willing to hunt down my own package to get this resolved. But since the seller decided to be a jerk, I took the refund instead. Post office will (eventually) mail it back to Japan. Or, it'll stay lost in the system here _somewhere_ in my city. If that happens, he can eat the loss for being rude and insulting.


----------



## trailhunter

Monocrom said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> ebay seller decided to be an insulting jerk. I decided not to reciprocate. Oddly, he did offer to either refund my money or mail the item out to me again in the same P.M. I took the refund. I had planned on trying to locate where precisely my package is, contact the post office, even go to the main branch where I live to speak with my local Post Master. I was willing to hunt down my own package to get this resolved. But since the seller decided to be a jerk, I took the refund instead. Post office will (eventually) mail it back to Japan. Or, it'll stay lost in the system here _somewhere_ in my city. If that happens, he can eat the loss for being rude and insulting.


So your taking the refund and the package? Nice!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

trailhunter said:


> So your taking the refund and the package? Nice!



Nope! I don't roll like that. When it comes to people or businesses, I always deal in good faith. Everything on the up and up. I'm only getting the refund. The tracking on the package shows it made it to my city a month ago now. And, that it is waiting to be scanned. Again, no clue what that means. It's somewhere in my city, but hasn't been delivered in a month. Realistically at this point, it clearly is never going to be delivered. The seller pointed out that it'll likely be shipped back to him or may continue to be stuck in limbo somewhere in my city.

If it gets sent back, okay. If it stays stuck here, the obnoxious seller can go put in the effort to track it down and get it back himself! This whole mess started on Friday night. I PMed the guy on eBay to let him know I'll have to wait until the Post Office is open for business on Monday morning to do a thorough job of hunting down my package. I then told him I would PM him again after I had made contact with the local Post Master and (hopefully) find where it was stuck at. Now, most sellers at that point would have enough sense to leave a buyer alone and let them put in the work/effort of hunting down the package on their own. And simply wait for that follow-up PM.

Not this seller! Sends me PMs throughout the weekend. First insinuating that the package must have been delivered and that perhaps one of my family members stole it. Keep in mind, he can see the very same tracking info. that I can. I remind him of that, and that again; I will contact him after Monday morning. So dense and so obnoxious that he sends me yet another PM literally asking if I have a mailbox! I live in NYC. A major city on this rock of a planet. Of course I have a mailbox. And obviously since he shipped it, he saw my address. 

This was the point I decided to take the easy route. Why am I going to put in any effort, go out and hunt down a package I paid for when the seller has done nothing to help with the situation, has insulted my family by implying they are a bunch of thieves; and then wasted my time with one useless and aggravating PM after another. Nope! 

As soon as I told him I wanted a refund, I immediately found another seller (one I've dealt with before, with zero issues/headaches) and ordered the very same thing all over again. Cost me 1/3 extra compared to what I paid the first guy. But honestly, worth it to me. Done with that obnoxious seller. Thing is, I've ordered other items from other Japanese sellers in Japan, on eBay. Never a single issue with any of those other guys. They were always helpful, respectful, and shipped very quickly with no issues. So it's not some weird cultural misunderstanding sort of thing. This seller is just obnoxious, and I'm done with him.


----------



## LightObsession

I just ordered a Rofis R1 for $35 during Amazon Prime days. I’d been waiting for a sale on these.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

sabre cat said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to all of this but I do have a used Surefire 6P coming in the mail. I think you folks call it a host? It should be fun trying to build. I'm sure there will be questions.



The 6P lends itself to a plethora of upgrades. Start with a P60 drop-in, maybe with multi-modes?

I added a Redilast 1.5A 500LM 3 mode module to mine and a couple of Redilast 17670 li-ions and it’s better IMO.

Chris


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A 4Sevens satin titanium S2 Quark MiNI 123 












I placed the first bid a few days ago. As is the SOP someone attempted a last-second snipe. Forewarned is forearmed so I placed a second (my maximum bid) the last ten seconds of the "auction". The MiNI is scheduled to join its extended family early next week. 

I wonder why eBay doesn't offer its sellers the option of a Gentlemen's Auction. It would continue until bidding had stopped for a set amount of time. Any bids during the going once - going twice period would extend the auction an additional one minute. This would garner sellers true market value and increase profits to eBay. Seems like a win-win. 

If the other bidder is reading this ...... :nana:


----------



## Dicaeopolis

I have been getting small lights recently. I just got a Malkoff MDC l,m,h in Neutral and his 2AA during 4th of July sale. I have an Elzetta Alpha with high/low tail cap on the way.


----------



## Barrington

I finally ordered an Olight S1R ll. I have a feeling that this will be my edc light for some time to come.

This follows hot on the heels of the other light I have been meaning to get since I first heard of it - the Thrunite V6 Catapult. I've had that for about a month now and am absolutely thrilled with it. What a beam for such a surprisingly small light!


----------



## Andrew82




----------



## srvctec

My second Emisar D4V2 (XP-L HI, 5000K) should be here in a couple days. Selling my first one SST-20, 4000K) because Hank didn't send the right one after agreeing to change my order.


----------



## HenryH

It's gonna take so long for my reel to come in the mail. I've been building my rod for so long now. It's actually quite important to pick the right fishing reel. What set up does anyone have on their rod? Deciding what size spinning reel you need can be a bit of a challenge for some, especially when new to fishing. I mean I only started fishing as a hobby about a year ago. Reels come in a lot of different sizes, and choosing the right size for your needs should definitely be one of the main factors when you are looking at buying a new reel. I would read up on the reels at Amazon or places like under-the-open-sky.com/best-ultralight-spinning-reel When you start looking at the vast range of spinning reels available, you will see all of the different models will have a number associated with them. This number indicates the size. I didn't know that at first. The main concept is that the smaller the number, the smaller the reel is. Easy, right? An important question to ask yourself before you buy a new spinning reel is what type of fishing you intend to use it for? With trial and error, I did happen to settle on my Shimano Metanium MGL, did cost as much as I figure it would too.


----------



## wosser

Took advantage of the 40% off deal on the Olight R50 Seeker Pro LE, plus there's a free i3s AAA keyring light freebie too.


----------



## Vee33

An old SF M3LT-S-B.

Always wanted one to play with even if the tailcap is a pain to operate.


----------



## LightObsession

Rofis R2
Wurkkos W30


----------



## Nichia!

I don't know how many lights but I think it's around 20 pounds?


----------



## AVService

BLF F3Wa SSt-20 4K

Illium has a 20% off sale and I have just been waiting for a Domestic seller to get these for the price!


----------



## Cerealand

Batteries


----------



## boo5ted

FW3A CREE XPL HI and a an aqua glow gasket, should be delivered today. :twothumbs




****edit****


it did


----------



## fordcappy

I think this is a cool piece of flashlight history, a Nitecore PD D10 with an old 4sevens logo engraved on it. After I purchased the light I reached out to David (founder of 4sevens if you don't know) and asked him about it. He let me know the Nitecore was used to test their engraving machine.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Acebeam TK16 SST-20. Intrigued by the good user interface and excited to try out my first Acebeam light.


----------



## kelmo

Incan SF M6!


----------



## Sos24

AVService said:


> BLF F3Wa SSt-20 4K
> 
> Illium has a 20% off sale and I have just been waiting for a Domestic seller to get these for the price!



Thanks for posting. I had been considering ordering one and this was the final push I needed.


----------



## peter yetman

Scored this on Ebay this morning. Now I just have to learn how to use the thing!
P


----------



## trailhunter

Congrats, the diamond rods are nice to reprofile badly damaged knives once you get to that point.

Keep your wrist straight, continue doing one side until you feel with the tip of your finger, curling. Then do the other side, rinse and repeat until you get a laser edge.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks very much.
P


----------



## terjee

My trusted and beloved vape setup got swiped while on vacation. Dicodes Dani Extreme V3, with a SQuape R tank. Gorgeous little thing, almost perfect in every way. Swiss and Germany quality at it’s finest. This needed to be replaced, ASAP.

Tank is no longer for sale. Replacement - SQuape N[duro] - is 24mm, the Dani was 22mm, using 18650.
So needed to change to Dani 25 instead, for 25mm. That brings me to 21700 batteries.
But I have no 21700 flashlight, and I really like being able to use same battery for flashlight and vape.

Long story short: ZL SC700d incoming.


----------



## peter yetman

That is so annoying, and I bet the guy that nicked it has no idea of the quality.
Frustrating.
P


----------



## ven

Good to see you terjee, hope all is OK other than the vape. Damn, so annoying...................a55 hole! I do love the way you think though


----------



## terjee

ven said:


> Good to see you terjee, hope all is OK other than the vape. Damn, so annoying...................a55 hole!



Good to see you as well. 

All is quite good. For the actual loss of the vape, it was more a pick-pocket thing than anything scary.

Work's been busy, hence me being here a bit less lately. I'll probably be around more though, with things calming down.



ven said:


> I do love the way you think though



It's like the silver lining that just keeps giving.

So many delicious problems I now get to fix.

1. The 21700 cells probably won't fit in most of my chargers, so I'll need a new one (probably Xtar ST2)
2. Should also have something small/flexible portable (looks like the new Xtar PB2S might work)
3. With just the ZL SC700d on the way, I'm now violating my "for any kind of fuel I have, must have at least two lights supporting it."-rule. I should probably fix that problem with a Klarus XT21Xvn, or something along those lines (I really like how he offers hiking-friendly smaller throwers without being stuck with cool white).
4. Bonus: Been thinking about a dive light, and timing was just in time to consider a 21700 one, probably Acebeam D20 or similar.

I still miss my trusted EDC vape through the last three years, but at least I get to enjoy a pretty damn good silver lining. 

Edit to add: Pluss all the new cells I get to buy.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Does anyone know what this is? :devil: 

[video]




[/video]


----------



## peter yetman

A snowman in a white room covered in flour?
P


----------



## boo5ted

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone know what this is? :devil:





It's a post with incorrect tags. :laughing:




Let me try to fix it..........




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone know what this is? :devil:





That's the best I could do. Is it a new quark?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

boo5ted said:


> It's a post with incorrect tags. :laughing:
> 
> Let me try to fix it..........
> 
> That's the best I could do. Is it a new quark?



:sigh: Yep. I tried to fix it time and again. No luck.  

Nope. It's not a new Quark.


----------



## novice

Mr. Yetman,
You have probably come across it already, but there is a ~47 minute instructional video with Sal Glesser of Spyderco using the Sharpmaker. trailhunter, thanks for the advice. I have one that I don't use often enough to be good at using, but my Delica definitely could use a touch-up (or more).


----------



## thermal guy

Finally found a surefire G2Z I was looking for. Actually have 2 on the way. One from a fellow member here and soon as I got that one I scored one for cheap on eBay with a busted lens. A cheap fix 😁


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

thermal guy said:


> Finally found a surefire G2Z I was looking for. Actually have 2 on the way. One from a fellow member here and soon as I got that one I scored one for cheap on eBay with a busted lens. A cheap fix 



HA! When it rains ...... 

Will you need to explain to a significant other that two is really only one?


----------



## Swedpat

I recently ordered four Thrunites: a TH30 and three TN10 II. All in neutral white.


----------



## thermal guy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HA! When it rains ......
> 
> Will you need to explain to a significant other that two is really only one?



You know I got such a great deal on the one. Came with new surefire batteries “22 of them” and as I say a chipped lens so got the whole package for 30 bucks.Im thinking I won’t have much to explain for.I never knew that the G2Z even had a glass”Pyrex “ lens.


----------



## id30209

Just scored these for 38.70$


----------



## thermal guy

For all 3? ! Wow 😮


----------



## id30209

thermal guy said:


> For all 3? ! Wow [emoji50]



Yes sir. Lone sale on bay...


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Dicaeopolis

I sold a couple things on Ebay, and used the money to order my first HDS. I have always wanted one. I did a custom build with the 325 lumen neutral longer throw LED. I think it will probably be about 3 weeks. I chose the Executive model, although I think most people seem to prefer the rotary. I am looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Monocrom

id30209 said:


> Just scored these for 38.70$
> 
> View attachment 10712



Nice score!


----------



## id30209

Thx. I just couldn’t say no to incans at this price.


----------



## scout24

Just scored a 4 flats smooth bezel A2. Pics when it shows up, but the seller's photos looked nice...


----------



## id30209

scout24 said:


> Just scored a 4 flats smooth bezel A2. Pics when it shows up, but the seller's photos looked nice...



Haven’t seen many with smooth bezel. 
Can’t wait for the pictures


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Reylight Ti LAN AA from Drop.com.

My first Nicha 219 light.

Should be here on Saturday,hopefully.
(I ordered it back in mid-July...still trying to get used to Drop.com's shipping when a product run is finished...)


----------



## boo5ted

AMD64Blondie said:


> Reylight Ti LAN AA from Drop.com.
> 
> My first Nicha 219 light.
> 
> Should be here on Saturday,hopefully.
> (I ordered it back in mid-July...still trying to get used to Drop.com's shipping when a product run is finished...)



You'll love it, I've had mine for a while now and it's my favorite AA light I own.


----------



## Karbon22

Another copper fw3a...


----------



## scout24

It was as clean as I had hoped... 
https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/20190817_074948.jpg


----------



## peter yetman

Very smart, well done.
P


----------



## scout24

Thank you! Now to invest in some Tad's Customs bulbs. With two around, I won't mind using one more than occasionally...


----------



## bykfixer

Good score Scout. White LED? 

The Tads won't disappoint. And when the bulb does , you still have plenty when purchasing a ten pack.


----------



## archimedes

Wow, very nice


----------



## id30209

Great piece Scout!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Some 4Sevens swag was recently added to the collection.  A tote, 2012 product catalog, Maelstrom holster and a Prism kit. 







And a never before seen (by me) AAx2 Quark prototype :naughty: 










Last but not least, a few Paladin prototypes and their respective production counterparts. The production lights are left to right - 1, 6 and 8. Number 4 is a later model, pre-production offering.






- Chance, who is broke.


----------



## id30209

WOW[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
Chance that is just wow!
Amazing collection[emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

id30209 said:


> WOW[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> Chance that is just wow!
> Amazing collection[emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Thank you, id30209. I've been very fortunate that so many CPF members had a willingness to share their 4Sevens lights.


----------



## ven

CG........









:wow:


----------



## Sos24

I ordered a Lumitop Elfin. Such a small cr123 light with a tail switch has me intrigued.


----------



## AVService

A couple more FW3A from Illiumn!

1 in CW for my Caveman friend who is only interested in Lumen Level and another for myself in XP-L Hi-5K

These are really pretty amazing little lights for the money and the Ergos are really great for me too!

I actually like the D4V2 better I think but the Clip and Tail Switch and Frosted Lens wins in the EDC role for me with the BLF!


----------



## akula88

I have one item coming from ConUS which was posted 3rd week of July. Up to now, USPS tracking says its still in transit from ConUS to my country. I appears that it's taking the long route -- the sea route. The sender said that he included a defective battery, so that's maybe the cause as LiIon is prohibited from being airmailed.  

My excitement on this item had been quite high...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> CG........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:



I know. Right? Kinda crazy. I figured this was a very rare opportunity to add these items .... and the three Preon prototypes ... to the collection. However, all things considered, I have very few bad habits and only one hobby. Probably ought to enjoy it when/while I'm able.


----------



## akula88

Finally, the Opus CT-100 single-slot charger was delivered by the courier. I ordered it last Friday. This is quite an upgrade from my Lii-100, especially the learning curve in using some of the features.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My mom made this t-shirt for me.


----------



## peter yetman

Obviously that's where you inherited your sense of humour.
P


----------



## ven

You go for it CG, only one life and let’s be honest, it’s pretty short in the scheme of things. Life would be boring without bad habits:naughty:

Thats one cool mom!


----------



## wraithpc

Copper FW3 left China yesterday, really looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## TheDoctorNL

Got an Emisar d4v2 coming in!
trying to decide if I should get the rovyvon a8 or not!


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My mom made this t-shirt for me.



Your mom is awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## thermal guy

Just scored a mint Z3! Can’t wait to drop a Malkoff in it.


----------



## LedTed

I’m trying to patiently wait for few different FW3Xs on preorder from Neal. At this point I probably should have just ordered one of every flashlight type / color. I’m already considering ordering a second Ti version and I haven’t even received the first.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Your mom is awesome! :twothumbs



Thanks, MC. I think so too. She enjoys the flashlight collection more than any other family member. 

This just arrived from the Philippines. Purchased from the original owner. ........ feeling a little guilty about owning two. Thinking of passing it on....


----------



## akula88

Finally, after a very slow mail transfer for the national sorting office to my local PO, my order from Lumens Factory arrived. This will enable me to change operating mode from twisty to clicky. Also my E1e will now be carried bezel down


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Just got a Nitecore EA81. Love it. I might buy a 2nd one eventually.


----------



## LightObsession

My two Folomov Pen L1 are on their way from China for a second time they got returned to China for some reason the first time. Should arrive in about three weeks.


----------



## LedTed

I inquired about a handful of FW3Xs at the beginning of August. I placed an order on August 7th. I predicted a month’s wait before I even got a shipping notice, then another two weeks for the shipment to arrive.
When I got home today, only three weeks from my order date, I found a box on the dining room table. I examined the contents of the box only to discover that my wife had brought back tasty pastries from her favorite bakery.
I have never been soo disappointed in desert.
So FW3Xs on order and at least one FW1X on the hopeful horizon.


----------



## BluGrass

Just ordered a VME head and a Malkoff MDC CR123 body for Illumn M31N gen 3 drop in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbeams3

I have a blue Olight Seeker 2 coming, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## jaymez619

Ordered two Seeker 2 bundles.


----------



## Badbeams3

Badbeams3 said:


> I have a blue Olight Seeker 2 coming, should be here tomorrow.



Got my Seeker 2. Love the looks and the way it feels in the hand...even with the clip on feels great. Charging the batt now thru the included magnetic charger...probably going to take a long time. Also got the free Mini Baton hi CRI (order 2 blue, one for a gift). Charging that too.


----------



## RWT1405

Making up for lost time....

Streamlight ProTac 90

Streamlight ProTac 1L 1 AA

Streamlight PolyTac X USB

Streamlight ProTac HL 5-X USB

and last, but not least...………

Surefire EDCL2-T 

That should hold me for a while.


----------



## Badbeams3

Had a little time to compare my Thrunite TC 20 to the Olight Seeker 2. Both manufacturer provided batteries are rated the same at 5000 mAh.

For moon light/firefly mode the Thrunite is 1/2 lumen 37 days. Seeker 5 lumen 15 days. For me the Seeker wins with 5 LM. I already have plenty of lights with 1 or less lumens. 5 is better for leaving a night light on (ceiling bounce) in the kitchen or living room overnight should people wake up and want to move about safely. 

Next up is Olight 50LM/72 hours VS Thrunite 38LM/46 hours. Visually I see little difference in output. None the less the Olight is the winner with 72 hours. Both provide enough lumens to do a fine job lighting up a good sized living room (ceiling bounce) during an extended power outage. Olight @ 72 hours is the winner here with 7 nights of light.

Next up Olight 300LM/13 hours VS Thrunite 320LM/10.2 hours. Visually they look about the same. This is probably the level most will use when walking down a long dark trail at night. Olight wins again here with enough runtime to make it from sundown @ 6PM to sunup @ 6AM during an emergency non stop overnight walk. 

Next up is Olight 1200LM VS Thrunite 1800LM. The 600 lumen diff is hard to see for me. Look very similar. And I do not know about run times with drops. Thrunite takes the win.

Finally we have Olight 3000LM VS Thrunite 3800LM. Hard for me to see much difference. Thrunite takes the win.

Beam profile...for me Thrunite is the winner with what I perceive as more energy in the spill area.

Beam color...for me Thrunite is the winner with a bit warmer beam.

Throw...Trunite is the winner with 320 (M) VS Olight at 220 (M).

Comfort in the hand...not even close...Olight wins hand down.

Battery info light...Olight wins with 3 stage VS Thrunite's 2 stage.

Which one is the winner for a general duty light...don't know. Love them both.


----------



## Chadder

I can’t be the only one that ordered the new tan Olight s1r baton 2 yesterday on special. I thought someone else would have been waiting for theirs as well and posted here.


----------



## Badbeams3

Chadder said:


> I can’t be the only one that ordered the new tan Olight s1r baton 2 yesterday on special. I thought someone else would have been waiting for theirs as well and posted here.



Your not alone, I have 3 coming. Might be opening one. But there really supposed to be Christmas presents. I thought they looked awesome, especially with the blue clips to match the other blue highlights found on the light. And folks always seem to love it when I gift flashlights every 3 years or so.


----------



## boo5ted

This right here. Figured I'd buy this one to make sure I like the size and form factor before I bought the real one.


----------



## Monocrom

RWT1405 said:


> Making up for lost time....
> 
> Streamlight ProTac 90
> 
> Streamlight ProTac 1L 1 AA
> 
> Streamlight PolyTac X USB
> 
> Streamlight ProTac HL 5-X USB
> 
> and last, but not least...………
> 
> Surefire EDCL2-T
> 
> That should hold me for a while.



Nice to see Streamlight getting some love.


----------



## Monocrom

Chadder said:


> I can’t be the only one that ordered the new tan Olight s1r baton 2 yesterday on special. I thought someone else would have been waiting for theirs as well and posted here.



There's a certain dangerous schill on YouTube whose channel I still occasionally visit. He always posts when Olight is about to have a flash sale. I say "dangerous" not because of anything to do with Olight. I actually love their products and awhile back uploaded my own review of the M1T Raider on my channel. The thing is, when you take a known, dangerously unsafe firearm that was known to be so by the maker; but they couldn't be bothered to fix it. And, you stage a video with obvious camera tricks to "prove" otherwise, yeah; that's dangerous.


----------



## RWT1405

Monocrom said:


> Nice to see Streamlight getting some love.



Yep, I am a Streamlight fan!

They still put out some really nice stuff, or at least I think they do, and they’ve always done well by me.


----------



## desertrunner

I have an old Pelican fire service light in almost new condition with the old Xeon bulb. I want to still use the light for rope and rigging scene purposes, but do not want to use the typical store bought C batteries that always leak and corrode. So I ordered 4 of these USB rechargeable C batteries and they are on the way!


----------



## Tracklove

Thrunite TN4A. First quadruple AA light for me! Coming sometime next week! Should be interesting comparing it to some 26650 lights I’ve stumbled across and been playing with lately.


----------



## peter yetman

"We are writing to inform you that your GSP order is currently under review for *potential prohibited items...."* 

!!!!!!!!!

HDS Executive 200 Clicky Flashlight with Prometheus Titanium clip


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> "We are writing to inform you that your GSP order is currently under review for *potential prohibited items...."*



Someone reported your shifty eyes. Distributing alcohol does not help your case. You're definitely suspicious. :nana:

If it makes you feel any better, the USPS has misdirected my new knife, which was supposed to be delivered yesterday. It's currently on tour in the desert southwest. I hope to receive my new Bark River JX6 eventually!


----------



## Monocrom

peter yetman said:


> "We are writing to inform you that your GSP order is currently under review for *potential prohibited items...."*
> 
> !!!!!!!!!
> 
> HDS Executive 200 Clicky Flashlight with Prometheus Titanium clip



Sadly, not surprising. I'm getting ready to commission an ASMR-tist on YouTube for another artistic folklore role-play. She did an excellent job with the first one. (I guess at this point I have to mention she's the real thing, and not one of those young women who do Adult content and simply pretend to be ASMR-tists.) Anyway, new role-play involves a couple of props. Namely a small thermos w/ included cup with hot liquid in it, and a small locking folding knife. Then I remembered she's in the UK. So the folding knife with a lock on it will have to be a small fixed-blade neck knife. Though even then, I'm sure it'll be a headache getting that shipped over. Even though mailing something like that to the UK is perfectly legal, and perfectly legal to own. Can even be carried outside her home if she has a "good reason" to do so.


----------



## peter yetman

I must look into ASMR, although I don't think I've ever experienced it.
I have to say i often drool at the knives on the WTS here, and think that it'll never get through Customs. There's a couple of retailers over here that do most of the knives I see (not UK legal, I guess) but at twice the price.
With Dollar / Sterling the way it is I can't be surprised.
Roll on the Trade Deal.
P


----------



## Monocrom

peter yetman said:


> I must look into ASMR, although I don't think I've ever experienced it.



Okay, going off-topic for this one post because I have a lot of experience with ASMR, and even more importantly with the ASMR community on YouTube. Feel free to PM me if you'd like details about ASMR and some good ASMR-tists to check out. Along with the not-so-wonderful stuff that lies just below the surface of that community.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A 4Sevens Maelstrom prototype - Arriving in today's mail.  

Dig those crazy fins. 





Photo Credit - 
Parham Sabetazm


----------



## Jimmyboots

Have a couple of things coming in. 

Old surefire 6p that I picked up cheap 
Malkoff M61LLN 
edcplus McClicky with GITD boot
Martin White AA to 16650 adapter 
3x keeppower 14500 1000mah 

probably not not the most cost effective way to get 80lumens from 16650’s and 14500’s


----------



## peter yetman

But oh so solid.
Good buy.
P


----------



## Vemice

Was incoming but just arrived. Peak Eiger in smooth body brass with 2 triple led heads; one regular white and one red. Kinda rare I think.


----------



## archimedes

Vemice said:


> Was incoming but just arrived. Peak Eiger in smooth body brass with 2 triple led heads; one regular white and one red. Kinda rare I think....



Beautiful ! Thanks for sharing 

Those bezels are from different eras, by the way. I think the one on the (photo) left is the earlier version.


----------



## Vemice

Forgot the other Peak. Logan SS, double knurling and a warm Mule head. Kinda cool. Also an UV Peak Eiger (I think).


----------



## ven

Congrats P.............another one! This HDS family is starting to grow:twothumbs


----------



## Johnnyh

Well...I have an HDS Clicky via USPS that had an expected delivery date of Friday 9/6 but now the expected delivery date has disappeared from tracking info [emoji26] and it only states that the package is “in transit to next facility” with NO expected delivery date.
I’m thinking hurricane Dorian has caused mail problems since the package was coming from Arizona to Upstate NY. I hope it’s OK!


----------



## peter yetman

Oooh, you've got a new one coming. Lucky thing.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Johnnyh said:


> Well...I have an HDS Clicky via USPS that had an expected delivery date of Friday 9/6 but now the expected delivery date has disappeared from tracking info [emoji26] and it only states that the package is “in transit to next facility” with NO expected delivery date.
> I’m thinking hurricane Dorian has caused mail problems since the package was coming from Arizona to Upstate NY. I hope it’s OK!


If one of the hubs was north or south carolina, yeah things were re-routed. 

I ordered 2 more 2 speed 2D classic Maglites from Grainger last night. Funny thing is I kept telling the ocd voices to shut up about ordering a Streamlight ProTac HL5, yet it was like a hypnotist implanted the command to order those Maglites and before I knew it there was a confirmation email in my inbox. Logic has me thinking it was perhaps a new ocd voice whispering quietly "you will only buy US made flashlights online"?
:thinking:


----------



## Johnnyh

Ooops....deleted.


----------



## Johnnyh

peter yetman said:


> Oooh, you've got a new one coming. Lucky thing.
> P



Ha! You know HDS well! Yes, I’m fortunate! But I suspect that you are more fortunate! I could be mistaken...but if that Clicky you have coming is coming from where I think it is, you got a super-sweet deal!


----------



## Modernflame

boo5ted said:


> This right here. Figured I'd buy this one to make sure I like the size and form factor before I bought the real one.



The first thing I noticed was that the sharpening choil looks odd. Then I read your text. So I take it this is a fake? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What's the first thing you do when, after working hard, you come home to a new, never-seen-before, Maelstrom prototype? 

BEER!  








Then you open the box and find a surprise gift ..... Well, that's time to celebrate with a second beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vemice

archimedes said:


> Beautiful ! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Those bezels are from different eras, by the way. I think the one on the (photo) left is the earlier version.



Thanks for the historical info. Much appreciated. Got a bunch of parts from a hoarder I found. Still sorting through them. 
Several 10180 and 10280 bodies too. Wish the 10280s were easier to feed.


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What's the first thing you do when, after working hard, you come home to a new, never-seen-before, Maelstrom prototype?
> 
> BEER! :drool
> 
> Then you open the box and find a surprise gift ..... Well, that's time to celebrate with a second beer.


That looks like a four beer light!
Also I love those postage boxes, When I see one, even before it makes it into my sweaty hand, I start to salivate like Pavlov's donkey.
P


----------



## RWT1405

bykfixer said:


> If one of the hubs was north or south carolina, yeah things were re-routed.
> 
> I ordered 2 more 2 speed 2D classic Maglites from Grainger last night. Funny thing is I kept telling the ocd voices to shut up about ordering a Streamlight ProTac HL5, yet it was like a hypnotist implanted the command to order those Maglites and before I knew it there was a confirmation email in my inbox. Logic has me thinking it was perhaps a new ocd voice whispering quietly "you will only buy US made flashlights online"?
> :thinking:



Trust me, you definitely want a Streamlight ProTac HL5-X!

I fired that bad boy up in the backyard, my step son was present (he has all the makings of a flashlight guy), and I can't begin to tell you how big his eyes got, and the huge smile on his face, when I fired it up!

There might be more of these (HL 5-X) in my future, as I'm pretty sure I'll be getting at least one more for my work bag!


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Logic has me thinking it was perhaps a new ocd voice whispering quietly "you will only buy US made flashlights online"?
> :thinking:


My OCD voice is tryimg to save me money. It says " You will only buy US made lights with Nichia emitters" it narrows the field considerably.
P


----------



## riffraff

Olight S1R Baton II Desert Tan should arrive today.


----------



## dan05gt

HDS Executive 325L 2xAA body. Looking forward to the 2xAA capability
Coast HL8R - love the simplicity of the headlamp. No trying to remember how to go from flood to spot, finding the on/off button, or changing brightness levels.
Coast PX1R
Coast HP10R - I wish it did not have the strobe in the UI, but I like the in light USB rechargeable capability and the focusing.

I had a few coast lights way back and really liked them, so looking forward to these new ones. Have a couple of HDS 1xCR123 or rather my wife does, so this one will be mine.

It will be a couple of weeks before the HDS arrives, but the Coast should be here Saturday.


----------



## thermal guy

Just scored a mint SureFire Vintage 6P. I have a few 6p’s but always wanted one of these oldies.


----------



## ven

:wow:...............:naughty:


----------



## thermal guy

Thanks man. She’s a little old and dusty but nothing that a new Malkoff’s can’t fix😁. Now which one 🤔


----------



## boo5ted

Reylight Dawn polished Ti. Already have the copper pineapple mini and LAN Ti and love them. Been looking for a Dawn and just found a great deal on one.


----------



## sween1911

Snagged a Nitecore D20 from ebay.


----------



## ZMZ67

3 Olight i3T tan,already arrived. More brown than tan but I am happy with them.
A few spare parts for Solarforce L2s
Customlites P60 XPL 4000K
Customlites P60 XPE Neutral
2 low cost Nextorch Xenon lights for P60 hosts
Malkoff M31 219B V3
Malkoff M31LLL 219B V3

Wanted to get a few items while they are available.


----------



## Modernflame

ZMZ67 said:


> Malkoff M31LLL 219B V3



So it was you...


----------



## ZMZ67

Well , I only bought one of each M31 this time.


----------



## thermal guy

OMG! Guy said it was in good shape. It’s brand new! Even has the original P60!!


----------



## archimedes

I think that may be a very early version of the P60 lamp assembly.

Does it say "R60" , or "P60" ?

Is it stamped "Made in Mexico" ?


----------



## Modernflame

thermal guy said:


> OMG! Guy said it was in good shape. It’s brand new! Even has the original P60!!



I don't remember seeing one like that, although I didn't get into Surefire until ca. 2004. That one must have been unearthed in a time capsule. Great find!


----------



## thermal guy

archimedes said:


> I think that may be a very early version of the P60 lamp assembly.
> 
> Does it say "R60" , or "P60" ?
> 
> Is it stamped "Made in Mexico" ?



Let me put down my jack and coke and I’ll go check. BRB.


----------



## thermal guy

I’ll be dam it does say R60. What the heck is that? No stamp as I can see


----------



## thermal guy

But I took the R60 out and it’s in a clamshell now. In my closest to new vintage 6P that you can get,I put in my M361W 3000K. A fitting Malkoff for such a fine old light.


----------



## archimedes

thermal guy said:


> I’ll be dam it does say R60. What the heck is that? No stamp as I can see



Rare collectible, nice.

Some info, here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...an-made-Surefire-incandescent-lamp-assemblies


----------



## rrego

Picked up a Surefire Fury DFT for a super price. Guy said "light in good used condition". It's basically 99.9% and it even came with the SF18650 3500 USB battery  (wasn't expecting the batt, no mention in the sale posting).

Very nice :twothumbs

Also an incan tan G2 with a tan Z44. Never seen a color matched Z44 on an incan G2. I think I had only seen that on G2L.


----------



## Monocrom

thermal guy said:


> I’ll be dam it does say R60. What the heck is that? No stamp as I can see



Nice score!


----------



## ven

WOW thermal guy, the fire I sure can’t get! Congrats :naughty:


----------



## thermal guy

Hey thanks guys ya the guy said he bought it back in early 90’s and just stuck it in a drawer. I got back hold of him and he said that’s the original bulb. There’s not a mark on it and I’m tucking it away so she stays like that.


----------



## Nimitz68

Just received this little beauty from CRX_:













NovaTac EDC 120P Triple Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI - H17Fx - 18350 - Tail Clicky

Triple Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI on 20mm MTN DTP MCPCB
10507 Carclo optic
22mm x 2mm ARC glass
RPM crenelated Ti bezel
Cyan GITD glow disc
Carbon Fiber bezel insert
Dr Jones H17Fx driver
Copper & brass body & pill inserts
Reverse clicky tail switch in brass housing
Lockout-able
18350 cell compatible
Max - 1800 lumens

Length – 84mm
Width – 26mm
Weight – 109g (With 18350 cell)


----------



## archimedes

What a perfect build ... :goodjob:


----------



## Nimitz68

archimedes said:


> What a perfect build ... :goodjob:



Thanks very much. CRX_ really does amazing work, especially when you consider he does all of this with hand tools.


----------



## thermal guy

Wow! That is nice.


----------



## Modernflame

Nimitz68 said:


> Just received this little beauty from CRX_:


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I just got the Nitecore EA42. Light is not bad, however turbo is only momentary and its difficult to screw the head in when replacing batteries. The polycarbonate battery housing seems cheap but I'll have to see. I actually should have bought the EA41 instead but I'll get the Eneloop Pro for it (Duracell Ion Core is in it now) for max runtime usage.


----------



## id30209

Just won Hanko GAW! Brand new Copper Total Tesseract! 
wooohoooo


----------



## Innosint

Just ordered a FW3T with Aux light.... pretty excited about this one as my return to the flashlight hobby. 

HOpefully I can get them soon...


----------



## CelticCross74

Armytek Predator V3.0 with RED XPE2 emitter 200 lumens.


----------



## peter yetman

id30209 said:


> Just won Hanko GAW! Brand new Copper Total Tesseract! wooohoooo


Well done, you deserved that!.
P


----------



## id30209

peter yetman said:


> Well done, you deserved that!.
> P



Thank you Peter. Not sure if i deserved that truely but am happy as a child 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Congrats id30209, awesome


----------



## id30209

ven said:


> Congrats id30209, awesome



Thanks ven [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Badbeams3

Have a Olight Baton Pro coming. Expecting it to have a wide short range beam. Suppose to have good run times. Like that it has a 5 lumen moonlight level...already have so many that are 1/2 lumen. And 30 lumen low sounds great for an extended power outage level. Turbo for a short 1 minute...2000 lumen. Enough for a quick look around the yard.


----------



## Mikasa

Cheers! I have the anodized blue Baton Pro coming. All my other lights (Fenix, Olight, Nitecore) are anodized black, so I though I'd get something different this time.

C'mon USPS, hurry up!


----------



## daffy

Nimitz68 said:


> Just received this little beauty from CRX_:
> 
> View attachment 10952
> 
> 
> View attachment 10953
> 
> 
> View attachment 10954
> 
> 
> View attachment 10955
> 
> 
> NovaTac EDC 120P Triple Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI - H17Fx - 18350 - Tail Clicky
> 
> Triple Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI on 20mm MTN DTP MCPCB
> 10507 Carclo optic
> 22mm x 2mm ARC glass
> RPM crenelated Ti bezel
> Cyan GITD glow disc
> Carbon Fiber bezel insert
> Dr Jones H17Fx driver
> Copper & brass body & pill inserts
> Reverse clicky tail switch in brass housing
> Lockout-able
> 18350 cell compatible
> Max - 1800 lumens
> 
> Length – 84mm
> Width – 26mm
> Weight – 109g (With 18350 cell)


Thats a very nice and practical edc light!


----------



## thermal guy

I keep telling myself I have more Malkoffs then I could ever need “😂😂😂” so picked up a brand new MD2/361N/ti clip! I’m kinda ashamed at what I got it for. But I’ll get over it😁


----------



## peter yetman

You get all the luck!

Today a parcel from the lovely people at Prometheis arrived.
Icarus Driver, Triple MSPCBs and a Black Beta.
I'm rather impressed with the Beta, it's finished beautifully and has a lovely beam and tint. It was one of the last 2 mode models. I rather wish I wasn't giving to a friend.
P


----------



## Nimitz68

daffy said:


> Thats a very nice and practical edc light!


Thanks very much. It is currently programmed with six output levels so it is tremendously useful. I'm expecting tritium vials from [email protected] to arrive this week so will be installing those as well.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Malkoff M61 MD2 High Low Neutral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZMZ67

Already arrived but a Malkoff MDC unshrouded 1CR123 body and a VME head to go with the recently aquired M31 219B V3


----------



## ChibiM

Just bought a few Fenix lights on Aliexpress. 
1 is pretty old. Fenix PD35 TAC
and 2 are pretty new
Fenix PD36R and TK22 V2.0 

Besides that, there should be Fireflies ROT66 version II on the way and possibly an Acebeam TK75.

Too busy with doing flashlight reviews for 1lumen.com


----------



## Paul6ppca

Fenix P1D now that’s old school !


----------



## id30209

Gen2 copper convoy S2+...


----------



## thermal guy

Paul6ppca said:


> Fenix P1D now that’s old school !



I still have mine. Wore out The threads so cant use it on my keys. THAT was my favorite keychain light. I should probably start looking for another. Missed out on the two that just sold on b/s/t.


----------



## rjking

Mint Tana bored SureFire 3P.


----------



## Paul6ppca

thermal guy said:


> I still have mine. Wore out The threads so cant use it on my keys. THAT was my favorite keychain light. I should probably start looking for another. Missed out on the two that just sold on b/s/t.





We will have to see if we can get one to surface for you! 


I planned to mod them. Maybe only one and keep one original. If all goes well I might try to update the other. So I may have a spare if all goes as planned....So if you don’t find one PM me.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Edcl1-t. Couldnt resist any longer.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Quark QK2A, Quark QK16L.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Got the EA41, couldn't resist. Light is fantastic. Also got ThruNite Ti3 and the 530 lumen Coast Hp7. (Had the 420 lumen version) all great lights and the Ti3 is amazing. Want to get more of them.


----------



## DHart

Zebralight H604c Flood 4000K High CRI XHP50.2 has been ordered. 

Unfortunately, on back-order, but I can wait. 

I think the specs on this headlamp are amazing. I will use it as a task light on the workbench - definitely overkill for that application, but very versatile for other uses as well.


----------



## Uhhsean

I just bought a Surefire E2D LED Defender from a guy on Facebook , the older version not the ultra. The price was sweet and it’s a cool looking light that I might look into modding


----------



## boo5ted

Blue turbo glow gasket, FW3A deep pocket clip and four blue trits.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Uhhsean said:


> I just bought a Surefire E2D LED Defender from a guy on Facebook , the older version not the ultra. The price was sweet and it’s a cool looking light that I might look into modding



Hi Uhhsean. :welcome: I had one of the older Defenders. Great light!


----------



## richbuff

I just received a shipping notice for Imalent MS18 from Vinh. It is only one-tenth of a million lumens, but that will have to suffice for now.


----------



## MAD777

Congrats Rich! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ/TN

Photons International CR2 Ion in titanium.


----------



## thermal guy

Deleted.


----------



## akula88

My latest additions to my collection were received yesterday. Oldies, but goodies and modded. U2's upgraded and bored. P2X is also bored and has some mechanical mods. Done by nitroz.


----------



## daffy

Vinhs SLN


----------



## boo5ted

XPL polished Ti Dawn with blue trits.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This beauty - 






Photo Credit - 
SkyLumen54 Photography


----------



## bykfixer

Old guy slip on skate shoes……
Oh, wait this is a flashlight forum. Well they'll be handy when walking around with a flashlight at night.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"Check-out the flashlight nerd sportin the cool kicks. We should go talk to that guy." 

- Neighborhood kids


----------



## Russ/TN

Bead blasted CRI sapphire


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> "Check-out the flashlight nerd sportin the cool kicks. We should go talk to that guy."
> 
> - Neighborhood kids



Or my favorite; 
Hey you, gray haired kid come eer


----------



## salparadise

Malkoff MD2 with tricap, crenelated bezel and M61N. Plus M61WL drop in for my old Surefire G2.

First purchase of a quality LCD light. I've lurked and looked at a million possibilities. I wanted to cover the baseline with a reliable light that just feels like quality. Now I need a charger.


----------



## Modernflame

salparadise said:


> Malkoff MD2 with tricap, crenelated bezel and M61N. Plus M61WL drop in for my old Surefire G2.
> 
> First purchase of a quality LCD light. I've lurked and looked at a million possibilities. I wanted to cover the baseline with a reliable light that just feels like quality. Now I need a charger.



Good choice! The tricap is a nice touch. As far as chargers, you'll find a million more possibilities but I've gotten by with some very basic ones.


----------



## salparadise

Modernflame said:


> Good choice! The tricap is a nice touch. As far as chargers, you'll find a million more possibilities but I've gotten by with some very basic ones.



Thanks! I don't need anything too complicated. I'd like to buy one that won't overcharge and displays the basic info. I have an Amazon gift card balance, so I'd like to order there. As with Malkoff, I'm more into quality than bells and whistles. If anyone cares to make a recommendation I'm all ears.


----------



## peter yetman

I've never seen a bad review of an Xtar charger. They do simple and complicated, maybe start there.

If you want to get really anal, like I do, there always this...
http://lygte-info.dk/info/roundCellChargerIndex UK.html
P


----------



## salparadise

peter yetman said:


> I've never seen a bad review of an Xtar charger. They do simple and complicated, maybe start there.
> 
> If you want to get really anal, like I do, there always this...
> http://lygte-info.dk/info/roundCellChargerIndex UK.html
> P



Ha, yup. I can research stuff to death sometimes. I did find that list. I ordered the Xtar VP2. I think it will be all I need. Now that I have the basics I guess it's time to think about a project.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If ever a phrase shouldn't be shortened.


----------



## peter yetman

Yup.
P


----------



## Vemice

Frelux Synergy1


----------



## BeardedDude

Streamlight ProTac.


----------



## Vemice

Synergy1 landed. Very nice. Got the standard clip/nut combo along with gold.


----------



## bykfixer

Skate shoes finally arrived. Boy people complain about USPS…… my shoes left NC the day I ordered them. Fed-Ex estimated 10 week days to arrive at my house. Pffft, no way they're only 350 miles away. Well they took eleven. The tracking showed they passed my house on day 2 heading north. Day three they were in PA. Day 4 was a weekend so they paused days 5 and 6 then headed west on day 7. Day 8, 9 and 10 they sat in West Virginia before being passed onto USPS who dropped 'em of at my house on day 11. Oh, they posted an avisory that California wildfires were interupting _some _​deliveries. 

Anyway, time to try them out on an evening stroll to see how the new "orthotic" foot bed plays nice with my worn out knees. 

Comfy slip on shoe for the left foot, Elzetta Bravo for the left hand. 
Comfy slip on shoe for the right foot, Elzetta Bones for the right hand. 





Winner winner chicken dinner……


----------



## BluGrass

Just ordered a Malkoff M61NLL with an MD2 body and High/Low bezel ring. Should be perfect as a bedside/around the house light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess

Just ordered a Copper Reylight Pineapple (1xAA).
Nichia 21C 4000°K


Already have one in Brass, 
and LOVE it ! ! !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Have a Nitecore Tip 2 flashlight and a 2900 mAh Klarus low temperature 18650 cell with built in micro USB charge port coming soon. My old Tip can only hold half a charge and I didn't want to replace it with the same light when the company abandoned the lockout feature.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

A 18350 Keeppower IMR18350 and a 16650 Sanyo UR16650ZTA.


----------



## Nichia!

Yesterday!

16.0lbs of lights


----------



## battledrill3

LF E series z52 tailcap for tactician. Shorter length, prouder button.


----------



## ven

:rock::rock::rock::wow::wow::wow::bow:


----------



## id30209

Nichia! said:


> Yesterday!
> 
> 16.0lbs of lights



Show us!!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## dml24

NIGHTWATCH NI40, with XHP 50.2 de-domed. From Neal's Gadgets.


----------



## Nichia!

And much more


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Burgess

Today I received (from Amazon) my very first ThruNite flashlight.
Archer 1A version 3, neutral white Cree XP-L V6 emitter. (1xAA)

First impressions are very favorable.

I had read many reports that it was quite finicky about
which brands of 14500 Li-Ion cells it would accept.

But (thankfully) I can report it is very happy with my
Orbtronic 14500 protected 1000mAH cells !
:thumbsup:


Just an FYI for you all . . . .

lovecpf
_


----------



## Nichia!

1 X HDS Rotary Nichia 219B R9050 4000k with Oveready clip

1 X HDS Clicky Nichia 219A 4000-4500K with Oveready clip


1 X Fireflies Fully Copper Nichia 219B 4500k R9080 with red LEDs under button/optic 

1 X Olight Seeker pro 2 Tan color limited edition 

1 X Olight Warrior X Odd green limited edition 

1 X Olight baton pro

2 X Olight m2r copper 

6 X I run headlamps 

1 X petzl headlamp 

1 X Ultratac K18 steel nichia C 2019 version 

3 X nitefox button cells keychain lights Extremely small!

1 X nitefox AAA keychain light 

3 X nitefox AA steel flashlights NW/CW

1 X sofrin flashlight 

2 X xtar Chargers 

And much more..


----------



## tgo

*XTAR VC4 Charger & Anker PowerPort Mini Dual Port Wall Charger, Super Compact USB Charger, 2.4A Output*


----------



## zjwarren27

A zebralight sc700d. Really digging the larger form factor with this one


----------



## FNG

Convoy S2+ 219C 4000K
Convoy S2+ SST-20 2700K
Folomov EDC C1 v3 (maybe replacing the SF Sidekick as primary EDC)
ZebraLight SC64w HI (maybe replacing Quark QTL as secondary EDC)

I just wish the Folomov had an optional key ring so I can put a mini carbiner so I can detach from my keys when necessary. I couldn't find another comparable replacement with a simple UI and neutral tint with high CRI.


----------



## kamagong

A SureFire E2O with MN02 and MN03 lamp assemblies.

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]






I just wished the ano matched a little better.
[/FONT]


----------



## akula88

The Liitokala S2 2-bank charger came in this morning, while the Tactician was last Tuesday.


----------



## MAD777

I ordered a Mateminco MT07vn modified by Vinh Nguyen (Skylumen.com) with 7 Oslon White 2 5400K behind TIR lenses. Turn-on lumens 7,700 with 115,000 cd. All from a single 26650 in a very compact 4.4" length and 1.7" bezel weighing 9 oz. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefano

Received a Fenix CL09.
I was looking for a third Fenix CL05 (I already bought two) but it is discontinued.
The CL09 was a good buy, it is still small but it is much more powerful.
Beautiful also the 16340 battery with integrated Micro_Usb socket.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## PartyPete

Stefano said:


> Received a Fenix CL09.
> I was looking for a third Fenix CL05 (I already bought two) but it is discontinued.
> The CL09 was a good buy, it is still small but it is much more powerful.
> Beautiful also the 16340 battery with integrated Micro_Usb socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


How's it compare to the CL05? I still have one from a few years back. Such a quirky little light; I bought it on a whim thinking I'd have no real use for it but I've actually used quite a bit over the years.


----------



## Nichia!

Nothing for 1 year!!!!


----------



## Stefano

PartyPete said:


> How's it compare to the CL05? I still have one from a few years back. Such a quirky little light; I bought it on a whim thinking I'd have no real use for it but I've actually used quite a bit over the years.



It was a good update, I'm satisfied.
I used the CL05 a lot - but never as a light in the tent, only as a position light (red or red flashing) fixed to the backpack or held in the hand.
The CL09 is a little larger but much brighter, they always declare 1 lumens for red light but being larger it is brighter and visible from afar.
Very good autonomy and I like the Fenix battery with integrated charging.
Powerful if white light is used, the Med (30 lumens) or High (80 lumens) levels illuminate a small room or curtain well.
The Turbo is very strong.

Edit: CL09 also has a Magnetic base, it is not very strong but sufficient to support it.


----------



## thermal guy

Just scored one of these. Think the Dropin will go into something else as I’d like to use the bezel for a M91 I have. It’s also my first triple so not sure what to expect.


----------



## akula88

Struck out with today's mail. :green:

Got a couple of Solarforce tailcaps (S8 and S10) from 'bay from a seller in HK described as 6P/G2 replacements. I thought it was good to go as 'Z41-clicky' replacements for my couple of non-SF bodies. The cap body is long/deep unlike the shorter Z41. It also won't directly work on either U2 or P2X. 

+1's to my lonely orphan parts bin.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Out for delivery today: D4V2 - sand, flat ring, Luminus SST-20 5000K - Neutral White.


----------



## richbuff

Shipping notice today: Four Sevens MMU-X3 Vn 3 x XHP 50.2, approximately 6,500 lumens. I don’t have throw specs yet, but it should be decent throw, along with a lot more lumens than the original MMU-X3, which is the first real performance flashlight that I purchased five years ago, that of course, I still have in my collection. I am very excited about what the beam performance and beam profile will look like. Also, I am excited about what I think will be my next light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> Shipping notice today: Four Sevens MMU-X3 Vn 3 x XHP 50.2, approximately 6,500 lumens. I don’t have throw specs yet, but it should be decent throw, along with a lot more lumens than the original MMU-X3, which is the first real performance flashlight that I purchased five years ago, that of course, I still have in my collection. I am very excited about what the beam performance and beam profile will look like. Also, I am excited about what I think will be my next light.



HA! I think I'm almost as excited for you as you are for yourself. Vn light?


----------



## Monocrom

*SureFire Stiletto
*
Not the Pro version. Really looking forward to testing it out as a possible new replacement for my main light.


----------



## MAD777

richbuff said:


> Shipping notice today: Four Sevens MMU-X3 Vn 3 x XHP 50.2, approximately 6,500 lumens. I don’t have throw specs yet, but it should be decent throw, along with a lot more lumens than the original MMU-X3, which is the first real performance flashlight that I purchased five years ago, that of course, I still have in my collection. I am very excited about what the beam performance and beam profile will look like. Also, I am excited about what I think will be my next light.


Of course we need side-by-side beamshots to see where we've come in 5 years! [emoji6]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## richbuff

Yes, Vn light, and I don't have the right equipment to take usable beamshots. Taking picture of the host, yes; but taking pictures of the beam, not good. 



------------------
Phil. 1:21-25


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> Yes, Vn light, and I don't have the right equipment to take usable beamshots. Taking picture of the host, yes; but taking pictures of the beam, not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Phil. 1:21-25



Perhaps Ted could be enlisted to help you take some pictures.


----------



## richbuff

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps Ted could be enlisted to help you take some pictures.



As long as he keeps his sometimes unpredictably/sometimes predictably dangerous animal on a leash, behind a shut door or behind a shut gated fence. Also, I thought about you when I ordered the light, as you are the Four Sevens man. 

I really love the reflector size and configuration of the MMU-X3, yielding a nice combination of useful spill and useful throw. The MMU-X3 is a permanently enduring classic that will always be loved by the flashlight world. 


--------------
1 Kings 19:4


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> *SureFire Stiletto
> *
> Not the Pro version. Really looking forward to testing it out as a possible new replacement for my main light.




I had to investigate! Looks an interesting light............mmmmmm car key potential. Bit pricey though here in the UK! Have to think on this, look forward to your thoughts once in hand


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> I had to investigate! Looks an interesting light............mmmmmm car key potential. Bit pricey though here in the UK! Have to think on this, look forward to your thoughts once in hand




Main thing is, you get a wall of light. Despite the 650 SureFire lumens, so we know it's at least that much out the front, throw is disappointing. So if you need that, or a good combination of flood and throw; likely not the light for you. But I already knew that going in. Will let you know after a few weeks of daily EDC carry and use at my night shift job regarding how well she performs.


----------



## ven

Flood is perfect for maybe 90% of my uses, so it sounds even better


----------



## vadimax

Uniden R3:


----------



## CigarPundit

This: Barrel M2JN TAD Edition DLC


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Man O man! That is one handsome flashlight! oo:


----------



## CigarPundit

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Man O man! That is one handsome flashlight! oo:



Thanks. I can’t wait to fondle it and light it up. Definitely the flagship of my modest collection...until the Spy arrives. But that isn’t in the mail yet. I’m just a guy on the build list.


----------



## CigarPundit

I also have a Mechtorch on the way as a reasonably priced, but nice, EDC. And it will be a fun trit project with 16 slots!


----------



## JATOAV8OR

Just ordered the Nitecore HC35
My collection is quite varied but the “L” type angle lite is my focus.


----------



## Stefano

[/IMG]

Two days ago I received an Armytek Viking XHP50, two Armytek Elf C2, two XTAR chargers and various batteries.
I had ordered a Predator but the seller sent a Viking, I decided to keep it anyway.
It is excessively flood for my tastes and in some circumstances it could be disappointing but a brief test in a dense forest has revealed its usefulness.
A Predator is still traveling.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Sofirn C01s BLF edition with L/H modes. I’m slowly migrating my collection to warmer, high cri lights.


----------



## boo5ted

Two new Lumintop lights, Tool AA2.0 Ti with XP-L HD 






https://lumintoplighting.com/lumintop-tool-aa20-taitanium-650-lumens-edc-flashlight-p0057.html



and the new FW1A Pro with XHP50.2






https://lumintoplighting.com/lumint...02-high-intensity-18650-flashlight-p0056.html


----------



## wicky998

Malkoff vme head, m31w and a 1xcr123 shrouded body


----------



## Stefano

Armytek Predator Pro XHP35 HI warm
Impressed by this light, it was a good buy.
It is a thrower but I found that in the woods (together with a Headlamp) it is more useful than I thought .. 
A good beam !


----------



## Burgess

Just arrived via UPS --

Two Lumintop AA Tool (in lovely GRAY color) !

Looks like I've managed to snag the LAST 
of these on Amazon !


_


And Yes, I have the Titanium model on order !


----------



## Burgess

Just arrived via UPS --

Two Lumintop AA Tool (in lovely GRAY color) !

Looks like I've managed to snag the LAST 
of these on Amazon !


_


** DUPLICATE ! PLEASE REMOVE ! **


----------



## Poppy

CigarPundit said:


> This: Barrel M2JN TAD Edition DLC


I agree with Chauncey, that is a beautiful light!

I just picked up a used EagTac D25LC2 , and I am glad that I did.
It is thinner and lighter than the Convoy S2+ I am so happy with. 
Can a flashlight feel elegant to hold in one's hand?


----------



## ShaderTater

I got Fenix e05 and an OBD2 scanner coming. Can't wait.


----------



## Tachead

A bunch of Malkoff goodness. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## YAK-28

got some aa and aaa amazon rechargeables to compare to eneloops.


----------



## wicky998

Tachead said:


> A bunch of Malkoff goodness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> spill the beans tac
> 
> what did you get?!?!?


----------



## caelyx

A Surefire Dual Fuel Fury Intellibeam. Really interested to see how well the auto-adjusting tech works, compared to a Petzl Tikka RXP (my go-to headlamp). Nice to see Surefire making 18650 a supported option, too.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

Jetbeam dm20


----------



## Stefano

Armytek Wizard Pro and ELF C2 delivered today.
Also two charger (Xtar MC2 Plus and Xtar X2) - Samsung 30 Q battery
I really liked this X2, a good display with voltage, amperage and charge percentage.
One of the two slots can reach 2 A speed.
Charge lithium and NimH, dual power supply, AC or Micro USB,
It also costs little, I will buy another one.


----------



## Tachead

wicky998 said:


> Tachead said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of Malkoff goodness.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> spill the beans tac
> 
> what did you get?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD2 with 22.3 Head
> MDC 16650 Body
> MDC CR123 Shrouded Body
> M61WLL
> MDX Head Tool
> MDX 22.3 Lens & Head Gasket
> MD Body O-Ring Set
> 
> Pics on arrival[emoji106].
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Tachead

A bunch more Lumens Factory bits. E party anyone? Oh wait that sounds bad[emoji23]. Seriously though, E-Series is like Legos and super addictive....

I mean expensive lol. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Agreed!

What's your plans for the 61wll


----------



## Tachead

wicky998 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> What's your plans for the 61wll


Well, I have the M61W already and use warm temps mainly late at night(in the house or tent for the most part). I want a lower power option as 360 lumens is way too much for certain tasks(especially indoors up close). Honestly, I wish there was an M61WLLL at about 15-30ish lumens as that is more then enough for around the house or tent in total darkness. Basically I wanted some warm CCT middle ground between my Sofirn C01(Yuji 3200K 95 CRI) and M61W. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess

Today I received my order from Lumintop's website,
which I placed on Thanksgiving day.


Took just over a month, direct from China.


(Two) AA Tool (black) flashlights, with Nichia LED

Got their special "Black Friday" discount !


Apparently this was the VERY LAST
of their Nichia emitter stock.
< sigh >


Glad I managed to obtain these !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Ishango

Since the new year has started it was time for some new orders in the mail. I ordered the white Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 and the Aurora A5x GITD upgraded edition.


----------



## wicky998

Md2 with mdx 22.3 head, hi/lo ring, m61N and tricap


----------



## bykfixer

An Elzetta Bones.

Why? I only had one and one is none……


----------



## wicky998

bykfixer said:


> An Elzetta Bones.
> 
> Why? I only had one and one is none……




the golden rule !


----------



## boo5ted

Couple of Rovy Von items.

First is a Commander C10 in raw titanium with a blue trit 

https://www.rovyvon.com/collections/edc/products/c10?variant=12671677464679

And an Aurora A24 of course with blue trits also.

https://www.rovyvon.com/collections/flashlight/products/a24?variant=29956086136935


----------



## Kernelpanic

Got a Elzetta Aplha on the way, with hi-lo tailcap, crenelated bezel, spare orange and spare lense. Will get some regular edc use and some hard use camping and on hikes.
KP


----------



## Neilrazer

Emisar D4v2
And
Fireflies E07
They'll be my 2 brightest lights.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Vinh is currently building me an SST-40 head for a Maelstrom G5.


----------



## thermal guy

Got me a ARC AAA coming in. Old school but absolutely reliable and so classic looking. Have had one for 10-12 years and still going strong.


----------



## dnice

Just received a CWF/Bond Pele in Titanium anodized blurple. Already in love!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Green FW3A - Cree XP-L HI 3D 5000K.


----------



## RPB

One of Jason’s Alpha Custom lights. MCE 4500k Neutral; Titanium clicky button installed; Blue clicky boot as spare


----------



## rexdriver85

Rey’s new AAA Pineapple mini with a tail clicky and an ice blue trit in the switch. 

An original AAA twisty Pineapple mini found on the secondary market.

Vihn’s SLN which I am super excited for.


----------



## Tachead

NIB SF Z61 tailcap in HA Black. 

NIB SF Z68 Crenelated(Defender) in HA Black. 

Mint condition used EDCL-1T Body, Clip, and Tailcap. 

Lumens Factory HO-E1R(50 lumen incan lamp assembly). 

Lumens Factory spare E-Lens. 

A nail polish bottle of Deoxit Shield S100L.


Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## daffy

Haynes Lubrication stuff and FW3Tivn


----------



## thermal guy

A Z32 for my C2. Can’t wait


----------



## Jash

Thrunite Catapult NW should be here next week. Got a Malkoff M61 upgrade yesterday. Noticeable increase in brightness compared to the original XP-G emitter. This one is just white (if not slightly pink), no blue, with a better hot spot (no donut effect), making the transition from hotspot to spill flawless. Very happy and $50 well spent.


----------



## Sovende

Ten pack of AA-->D cell adaptors 👍.


----------



## Burgess

Just received today --

My new Reylight copper mini-Pineapple (1xAAA) flashlight
with Nichia 219B 4500°K R9080 high CRI emitter

Even had them install a lovely Green trit
in the tailcap ! :thumbsup:

Ordered from Reylight website.
Even with the trit installation,
I still received it (via DHL) 
just 7 Days after ordering !
(from Hong Kong)

:twothumbs
_


----------



## sld

I have a M61 drop in coming for my old Surefire 6P.


----------



## caelyx

Maglite M50L 2C -- grew up with big Maglites in the house, never got around to owning one, and saw a great deal.


----------



## daffy

FW3Tivn white 2
2x 35E
Got my haynes grease yesterday.


----------



## novice

I compare buying certain flashlight consumables with putting money into infrastructure work. There's nothing glamorous about bridge retrofitting or strengthening earthenwork levees, but at a certain point, it just needs to be done. I ordered some more Streamlight Strion and Stinger bulbs for my SF A2 lights with FM bulb adapters, and some SL TL-3 bulbs for some other FM bulb adapters. I use these lights moderately enough that I'm probably set. Since they don't make these bulbs anymore, the availability is never going to get better, and I decided it was time. Doing enough web-based searching can still find some reasonably priced sources, although some online retailers are charging twice as much (or more!) then what I got mine for.


----------



## Tachead

Malkoff M61 219B V3 Dropin(330 Lumen/4000K/ 95+CRI).

3 x Oveready 19mm Beryllium Copper Spring Washers

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ZMZ67

A Malkoff M31LLL 219B V3 an Olight i3E UV and because they are such a deal as P60 hosts two more Nextorch GT6A-S Xenons.


----------



## TomK85

A Malkoff Wildcat V6, a Malkoff M61WL drop-in and a free Olight EOS1R. There is a new shop here in the Netherlands. You could order a free EOS for just the shipping price.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Two M61LLL 219B V3s out for delivery today!


----------



## kj2

SF G2. Got it dirty cheap :devil:


----------



## ven

It’s been a while since I have posted here. M61 v3 219b.........did not even know available till I saw you guys here . So thanks a bunch for costing me 75 bucks


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> It’s been a while since I have posted here. M61 v3 219b.........did not even know available till I saw you guys here . So thanks a bunch for costing me 75 bucks


Lol, you must have got the last one[emoji106]. I grabbed the second last. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Received a Reylight Lan yesterday and promptly ordered a Pineapple today!

Jeff


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> Lol, you must have got the last one[emoji106]. I grabbed the second last.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



Not even sure where I'm gonna stick it! 

I thought about the L and LL but i think the 300 ish lumens will be better for me as a single mode. Its around what i set the h17f to for a single level output. Looking forward to it


----------



## wicky998

iphone 11 lol

needed a new one so i had to put my light addiction on hold for a minute

next should be my 47s!


----------



## Tachead

wicky998 said:


> iphone 11 lol
> 
> needed a new one so i had to put my light addiction on hold for a minute
> 
> next should be my 47s!


Well, at least you have good taste in flashlights[emoji39]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Not even sure where I'm gonna stick it!
> 
> I thought about the L and LL but i think the 300 ish lumens will be better for me as a single mode. Its around what i set the h17f to for a single level output. Looking forward to it


Yeah, I am not sure either. Maybe just in my new MD2 with the Hi/Low ring.

Me too. Plus, for low output I have taken a liking to the "W" offerings. I am loving my new M61WLL for around the house in the evening. I'm looking forward to it as well. I will have to do a beamshot comparison of the 219B V3, 219B V2, & M61N when the V3 gets here...

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

VME head, Malkoff AA body, and an M31LL 219B V3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richbuff

Something from Vinh.
But I don't know if it is the Nitecore E4K single 21700 4x XP-L or the first of four Nitewatch NSX3 single 21700 3x XHP 50.2. Or all five.


----------



## thermal guy

Another Z32 think it’s the newest model they made. after seeing how cool they are had to grab another😁


----------



## wicky998

you have no idea how much chit i got for this phone lol

peoples been lighting me up lately idk why 

tho i carried samsung for the longest time


----------



## Tachead

wicky998 said:


> you have no idea how much chit i got for this phone lol
> 
> peoples been lighting me up lately idk why
> 
> tho i carried samsung for the longest time


Probably because iPhones are basically just trendy. They are inferior to other phones in ways but, are hugely popular(mainly in North America) due to Apple's legendary marketing. 

They are extremely dumbed down compared to Android and offer little for techies. They are great for people who are not good with technical things however like a grandparent or young child but, not so great if you like the ability to change things and customize. 

Then, there is the premium they charge for everything. They take a piece of all accessories and apps(unlike Android) and that is part of the reason everything Apple costs more. They also run their app store like the Reich(sorry, currently watching Man In The High Castle lol). They tend to charge more then other companies for their phones(or computers for that matter) as well, even though they often have comparable or even inferior hardwear(I guess the Apple silhouette costs a lot?[emoji848][emoji16]). It's funny too because Samsung basically makes half of their new phones now including their displays and memory(they don't like to advertise that). 

Now, that said, they do have some nice features and work great in conjunction with other Apple products if you are already part of their ecosystem. They also make very fast processors and their stuff tends to run very smoothly(partly because they control everything). One also must play homage to them as they did pretty much start the smartphone era. 

Anyway, back to your regularly scheduled flashlight program lol. Sorry, friends don't let friends buy Apple Wick[emoji39]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Tachead said:


> Sorry, friends don't let friends buy Apple Wick[emoji39].




Ahaha I should’ve consulted the forum first, 
Should’ve known better lol 

Next time tac next time 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

[emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

The forum never steers me wrong [emoji23] 

Anyway back to the topic

Sorry guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> Yeah, I am not sure either. Maybe just in my new MD2 with the Hi/Low ring.
> 
> Me too. Plus, for low output I have taken a liking to the "W" offerings. I am loving my new M61WLL for around the house in the evening. I'm looking forward to it as well. I will have to do a beamshot comparison of the 219B V3, 219B V2, & M61N when the V3 gets here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



Look forward to the comparison, having pondered now(no doubt maybe another couple of weeks to carry on pondering) i think i will stick it in the work z2 and use it along side the h2r nw. 219b are hard for me to resist, add malkoff and it makes it impossible!


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Look forward to the comparison, having pondered now(no doubt maybe another couple of weeks to carry on pondering) i think i will stick it in the work z2 and use it along side the h2r nw. 219b are hard for me to resist, add malkoff and it makes it impossible!



Yeah, I guess you have it even worse then me shipping time wise being across the big pond. I really have to get myself a Z2 as I have always wanted one. That sounds like a good plan[emoji106]. Yeah, I find it hard to resist 219B lights as well. In a Malkoff it was not possible to resist lol. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## drexter

Just ordered a Nitecore Tip2 on Amazon.


----------



## caelyx

An FW3A with SST-20s and an XTAR VP4 Dragon are now on their way.


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> Yeah, I guess you have it even worse then me shipping time wise being across the big pond. I really have to get myself a Z2 as I have always wanted one. That sounds like a good plan[emoji106]. Yeah, I find it hard to resist 219B lights as well. In a Malkoff it was not possible to resist lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk




z2's are awesome Tac, a must if you like c2/6p types. The thinner body makes for a super comfy hold/grip. With grip rings removed, makes it look totally different(much like OR's version). Its defo one of my fav surefires, no question. Thats coming from a didnt much care for the looks mindset as well. From not keen to love!!!


----------



## Burgess

Today I just received my MassDrop pre-order
of two Lumintop Vega AA (single-cell) with
Neutral Cree emitter.

In lovely BLUE anodized aluminum.


Sweet !


PS: Similar to AA Tool, but ever-so-slightly bigger,
and with a nice stainless-steel electronic switch.

Also includes a matching magnetic tailcap,
if you prefer Twisty operation.


----------



## pageyjim

First purchase in a while is a Fenix E30R will arrive in today's mail.


----------



## CHNeal

Had a rather exceptional visit from the USPS today. Not one but two HDS High Noon clickies! Oh and a small micarta Insingo Sebenza!!!


----------



## caelyx

CHNeal said:


> Had a rather exceptional visit from the USPS today. Not one but two HDS High Noon clickies! Oh and a small micarta Insingo Sebenza!!!



That is a legendary mail day!


----------



## CHNeal

caelyx said:


> That is a legendary mail day!



The likes of which I’m guessing I’ll never see again! It was the perfect storm of events...found a great deal here on the pair of HDS the same day I found a great deal on the sebbie over on BF. Went to work that night trying to figure which deal to take when my boss asked if I wanted to work 32 hours of OT this next pay period!? So like all responsible adults would, I got both!


----------



## CHNeal

Well this is getting to be a rather expensive week...as of this morning I have not one but two Malkoff MDC HA SHO on the way! My first Malkoff lights. Oh and a Hinderer XM-18 3 inch... I’ve bought more lights and knives this week then in the last 4 years combined.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> z2's are awesome Tac, a must if you like c2/6p types. The thinner body makes for a super comfy hold/grip. With grip rings removed, makes it look totally different(much like OR's version). Its defo one of my fav surefires, no question. Thats coming from a didnt much care for the looks mindset as well. From not keen to love!!!


Yeah, I'll have to get one eventually to try. I am actually not a huge fan of C2/6P types as I generally prefer smaller lights(E-Series is more my style) but, I have recently picked up a Malkoff MD2 and like it for the most part(don't know how much use it will get though as its just too big to EDC). Sometimes I like a larger light for by the door for myself and the misses to use to take the pup out though. That is my excuse to look for a Z2 eventually lol. 



Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

January was my peak month since returning as a SFlasholic mid last year... just in terms of number of small parts purchase. 

While I Always have been a fan of the E-series, I'm trying to expand and embrace into having more P60-drop-ins, and future proofing with 18650 capabilities. Parts that are already at hand are : another Z58-BK clicky E2D tailcap, E2C adapter and SF LU60 adapter-HA. 

Still waiting for a number of parcels to arrive at my end.


----------



## wicky998

Protected keeppowers [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

wicky998 said:


> Protected keeppowers [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They have their uses! In my work surefires, i use protected KP's 16650. the extra few mm help contact issues(sometimes the naked flat top can break contact unless used with a magnet......not always ideal in a work environment). As my work uses tend to be no more than 300lm, there is ample before any potential trip(not happened yet).


----------



## wicky998

Ven lol I was only suppose to buy one with some protectors and a few storage cases . 

I ended up with several 18650s, 16650s and 16340s....

The “I need it” thought overcame my brain!

I already have plans for some imrs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

Finally found a Z32 in black! Got to say I’m really liking the looks of the Z32 on my lights. I’m going to say it’s the newest version. Adds a lot of extra protection I’m thinking” more beefy “


----------



## Curtai

I ordered a cerakoted PD35TAC for fun and I wanted a new light, got a couple of those micro usb rechargeable 18650 batteries for it as well


----------



## boo5ted

Lumintop GT Mini, Samsung 30q and a deep carry clip for my FW3T.


----------



## FlashKat

Olight Warrior X Pro and Nightwatch NSX3


----------



## LED Monkey

FlashKat said:


> Olight Warrior X Pro and Nightwatch NSX3



Did you get the Warrior X Pro bundled with the i5T eos ?


----------



## wicky998

Curtai said:


> I ordered a cerakoted PD35TAC for fun and I wanted a new light, got a couple of those micro usb rechargeable 18650 batteries for it as well



What cerakote did you go with ?? 

I’ve been looking at these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashKat

I got the Warrior X Pro bundle in both desert tan and OD green.


LED Monkey said:


> Did you get the Warrior X Pro bundled with the i5T eos ?


----------



## akula88

thermal guy said:


> Finally found a Z32 in black! Got to say I’m really liking the looks of the Z32 on my lights. I’m going to say it’s the newest version. Adds a lot of extra protection I’m thinking” more beefy “



Hi -- would be nice to share a pix ... Are going to use this for an incan bulb?


----------



## Sipher3

Olight i5T eos. I should have it by Monday.


----------



## kj2

Just received an Olight i3T DT, and have a Warrior X Pro DT coming in. To bad, Olight here doesn't have a sale for it.


----------



## thermal guy

akula88 said:


> Hi -- would be nice to share a pix ... Are going to use this for an incan bulb?



When it arrives I’ll make sure to snap a picture. No Incandescent On this one.malkoffs all the way. No clue which one yet😁

The Latest version of the Z32 are out there. Pretty easy to find. But for some reason black is hard to find.


----------



## 1Yorick

OLIGHT Warrior X Pro bundle with I5T !


----------



## LED Monkey

Well I do have a couple of i5T Olights coming in with a couple S1RBaton II batteries with free shipping. Oh, I know I've sworn off "proprietary" batteries and I still do but these batteries are for the wife's pretty little S1R BatonII in red w/gold accents and I was able to get a couple with free shipping so hey! The i5T eos is a non proprietary battery light and with the sale price I said OK buy:twothumbs . Do I need another edc light like this? No, but that's never stopped anyone here from getting a new light.


----------



## FlashKat

YEP!!!! I don't need either of the Warrior X Pro bundles, but I still bought them 


LED Monkey said:


> Well I do have a couple of i5T Olights coming in with a couple S1RBaton II batteries with free shipping. Oh, I know I've sworn off "proprietary" batteries and I still do but these batteries are for the wife's pretty little S1R BatonII in red w/gold accents and I was able to get a couple with free shipping so hey! The i5T eos is a non proprietary battery light and with the sale price I said OK buy:twothumbs . Do I need another edc light like this? No, but that's never stopped anyone here from getting a new light.


----------



## LED Monkey

FlashKat said:


> YEP!!!! I don't need either of the Warrior X Pro bundles, but I still bought them



Ain't it beautiful . Should be a couple bad a$$ thrower lights. Please let us know how you like em" .


----------



## LED Monkey

And just for the record, I was going for the 49ers.


----------



## 1Yorick

FlashKat said:


> Olight Warrior X Pro and Nightwatch NSX3



Have you had the chance to use a Warrior X ? I haven't even held the Warrior X , but I ordered a Warrior X Pro based on the reviews !


----------



## FlashKat

This will be my first time. I should get it Monday.


1Yorick said:


> Have you had the chance to use a Warrior X ? I haven't even held the Warrior X , but I ordered a Warrior X Pro based on the reviews !


----------



## 1Yorick

FlashKat said:


> This will be my first time. I should get it Monday.



Cool ! That's fast ! Mine is still " Processing " . I hope it ships on Monday though . Let us know what you think of yours ...


----------



## pageyjim

Two proprietary 18650's for my NiteCore TM-03. They are already sealed in a vacuum bag in the fridge. I don't know of any other light that uses them so I thought I should get a couple.


----------



## thermal guy

So here’s my old school Z3 with a Z32 head loaded with a Malkoff M91 and a Malkoff tricap tail. I really like this setup.


----------



## caelyx

Just received the shipping notification for an HDS SS40 18650 Rotary; very excited for this one!


----------



## FlashKat

Honestly the Olight Warrior X Pro is not exactly what I would consider buying again.
The proprietary battery does not allow you to switch out in case of an emergency, and the magnetic charging takes too long to charge.
Having only 2 modes does not make it an EDC as I prefer lower modes in between.
I like the fit & finish plus the beam is actually good with a good color.


1Yorick said:


> Cool ! That's fast ! Mine is still " Processing " . I hope it ships on Monday though . Let us know what you think of yours ...


----------



## Dr. Spaceman

I’ve got a Frelux Synergy1 coming tomorrow, and a Reylight Dawn coming in a week or two depending on China post. Really excited for both, and have my eye on a handful of other lights! I’m just getting into lights as a hobby and...it’s gonna get out of hand.


----------



## pilo7448

My first v10r with Steve Ku switch!








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

pilo7448 said:


> My first v10r with Steve Ku switch!



Great score! 
But as an advice i must add, make sure you find normal switch as a backup.


----------



## pilo7448

Id30209 [emoji848][emoji848].. Ok.. Hopefully the seller had it and shipped it. That could be tricky to find but thx for the heads up. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Yeap, those e-switches are the most beautiful in these hosts but there were numerous complaints about them failing recently.


----------



## 1Yorick

FlashKat said:


> Honestly the Olight Warrior X Pro is not exactly what I would consider buying again.
> The proprietary battery does not allow you to switch out in case of an emergency, and the magnetic charging takes too long to charge.
> Having only 2 modes does not make it an EDC as I prefer lower modes in between.
> I like the fit & finish plus the beam is actually good with a good color.



Isn't it primarily a weapon light ? I seriously wonder how many the company thought it would sell primarily for use as an EDC and how may people actually use it solely as an EDC !?


----------



## 1Yorick

Dr. Spaceman said:


> I’ve got a Frelux Synergy1 coming tomorrow, and a Reylight Dawn coming in a week or two depending on China post. Really excited for both, and have my eye on a handful of other lights! I’m just getting into lights as a hobby and...it’s gonna get out of hand.



You had batter get a handle on it soon or it will be lost or stolen !! :nana:


----------



## jhc37013

Got this today and was first AA light in long time im a little excited about. About to open so will test inside and outside.


----------



## dan05gt

Surefire Stiletto Pro should arrive today.


----------



## wicky998

Reylight lan xpl from another member and honestly I’m stoked about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess

I have a few Lumintop/MassDrop
AAA aluminum flashlights
(with electronic switch)
and Nichia emitters on pre-order.

Said they'd ship on February 14, 2020.

But with the Corona Virus,
most of the factories are now shut down.

Expect MAJOR delays . . . .


Good Luck and Good Health
to *EVERYONE* ! ! !

:grouphug:
_


----------



## davemp

I have a Thrunite TH10 V2 coming in Wednesday. I plan on using it as a edc. davemp


----------



## Pioneer8387

I found this forum from another forum (garagejournal.com) LOL Somebody asked a question about a flashlight and was recommended a convoy. So I googled it, and here I am. After a quick read I ordered the following from gearbest.com (hope I get them) 

*Convoy S2+ Cree XML2 U2 - 1B 7135 x 8 8 - Mode 960lm Highlight LED White Flashlight (1 x 18650)*

*- Gray Temperature color: 6500 - 7000K*


and

*Convoy S2+ L2 T6 - 4C LED Flashlight*

- Blue T6-4C
122112502
1000LM 7135 Driver 3 / 5 Modes Torch ( 1 x 18650 Battery


----------



## ftumch33

I HAD a Zebralight coming my way until they told me it would be another 3-4 weeks  
I cancelled that order. 
I still have a Fireflies E07 with the Osram emitters coming my way as long as our friends overseas don`t extend their holiday...AGAIN lol


----------



## Stefano

Received today a Fenix TK15 UE bought on Amazon.
But disappointment it is slightly less bright than my TK09 2016 
Theoretically the TK15 has 26000 cd and 1000 lumens, the TK09 2016 has 900 lumens and 24000 cd
After many tests I can say that my TK09 is brighter, the TK15 has only the slightly better tint (slightly)
I also found a big difference on the strobe, the pattern is different and the most effective strobe is that of the TK09
I will return the TK15, with the refund I will probably buy another TK09 before it goes out of production (or another PD35 TAC)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Zebralight SC700d on its way from gpknives.com.
(despite the name,they also sell lights.)

Did have to order the batteries(I got 2 of them) from orbtronic.com,but it's worth it.
(Versus zebralight.com direct telling me i'd have to wait a month before they shipped a backordered SC700d.)

Ended up canceling the direct zebralight.com order.


----------



## pilo7448

Incoming.. (pic from Oveready)






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen83

pilo7448 said:


> Incoming.. (pic from Oveready)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Very cool Pilo. What lamp and battery are you planning on running in that?


----------



## Vemice

Don just mailed my 3200k Sapphire to go with my 5600k. Really gotta stop this addiction.


----------



## akula88

Finally, a brand-new 6P shipped last Jan 2 finally showed up on my local provincial PO today. 

This was somewhat an impulse buy, but maybe just for posterity sake.


----------



## boo5ted

Prometheus Ti Beta that dropped this afternoon. Much excite. :thumbsup:


----------



## wicky998

akula88 said:


> Finally, a brand-new 6P shipped last Jan 2 finally showed up on my local provincial PO today.
> 
> This was somewhat an impulse buy, but maybe just for posterity sake.



Where’d you get the 6p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

akula88 said:


> January was my peak month since returning as a SFlasholic mid last year... just in terms of number of small parts purchase.
> 
> While I Always have been a fan of the E-series, I'm trying to expand and embrace into having more P60-drop-ins, and future proofing with 18650 capabilities. Parts that are already at hand are : another Z58-BK clicky E2D tailcap, E2C adapter and SF LU60 adapter-HA.
> 
> Still waiting for a number of parcels to arrive at my end.



Finally got a number of items delivered / claimed today, including parts to set-up a P60 platform based on the U2 body... a second E2T and a mod'd EB1-C





P60 bezels are still awaiting for proper drop-ins.


----------



## kj2

HDS rotary with Amber led.


----------



## TallSteve

Elzetta Bones with both Standard and Flood Optic. Malkoff 3D Cell Drop-in for Maglite.


----------



## pilo7448

Arc 6 custom.. Not the Mayo (I wish)





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## dan05gt

Surefire P1R Peacekeeper
Surefire Minimus headlamp


----------



## boo5ted

GTvn Mini with SST40 from Vinh.


----------



## wicky998

Pshh where do I begin? 

I think I’ve paid all of genes bills this month 


M61w hi/lo md2
16.5 head gasket and lens kit
22.3 head gasket and lens kit 
2x mdc body oring kit
Vme lens and oring kits 
KP 18650 
Xstar charger 
Prometheus pocket clip
Vme head
Unshrouded 123 body 
Hanes lubrifilm
Mdx tailcap standard 
And a mdx head tool



Soon to be a m61wLLLL as soon as dot makes the order 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttomp73

Acebeam K75


----------



## Arcoholic

HDS UV a couple of weeks out. 
Jetbeam M2S WP RX LEP should be here tomorrow


----------



## Weld Inspector

Blue gen 1 foursevens preon....SCORE!


----------



## shane1

TallSteve said:


> Elzetta Bones with both Standard and Flood Optic. Malkoff 3D Cell Drop-in for Maglite.



FOUND IT - Where did you find the flood optic?


----------



## wicky998

Surefire 6p 

M61L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemice

I have gotten a bit fussy about the color temperature of my lights so I decided to have one built to my specs (or close). I recently bought a Thrunite Ti and loved the host but not the electronics. I decided to send it off to Vinh at SkyLumens for a complete modification.
It should be ready this week and I am anxious to see how it turned out.
I like warmer color temperatures so I went with a VN2 driver and High CRI SST20 3000K on copper. The VN2 is Vinh’s fully programmable driver.
It will initially be set it to 6 modes varying between 1-3 and about 500 lumens on a 10440 IMR battery.
Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Tachead

A NIB Surefire Z2 Combatlight(Z2-BK). I have wanted one forever and finally found one and for an good price too[emoji16].

A NIB Surefire Backup MV(E1B-MV). 

A Xeno Z44 Stainless Steel Bezel in Ti Black/Smooth and the bezel removal tool for it. 

An EDC+ Potted Single Mode Dropin(560 Lumen 5000K XP-L HI with SMO).

Another Malkoff VME Head and spare McClicky. 

2 x Keeppower 1200mAh 18350 Protected Button Tops. 

It's been an expensive couple of day lol[emoji23]. 


Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumenwolf

Astrolux EC1 5000k. Should be here mid April as Banggood are out of stock. Buying to replace me Olight R50 seeker after blowing it up by inadvertently inserting a battery the wrong way round [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## wicky998

2xaa mdc body
Bodyguard ring
Mdc lens kit
Mdc bezel tool 
SS flat bezel ring for mdc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

wicky998 said:


> 2xaa mdc body
> Bodyguard ring
> Mdc lens kit
> Mdc bezel tool
> SS flat bezel ring for mdc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap Wicky, you and I are clearing out the Malkoff & Surefire stock lol. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Tachead said:


> Crap Wicky, you and I are clearing out the Malkoff & Surefire stock lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



Man , it’s like I check the site one minute and everything’s good and stocked 

I fricken take a shower and everything’s gone [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

Lol, I know what you mean man. That's ok, I need to dial back the spending for a bit anyway as I must have spent close to 7 bills in the last 2 days lol. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Tachead said:


> Lol, I know what you mean man. That's ok, I need to dial back the spending for a bit anyway as I must have spent close to 7 bills in the last 2 days lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



I know what you mean , order before last was over 3 bills alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix LD10 and LD20


----------



## id30209

Fenix P3D, L2D and E01


----------



## kj2

id30209 said:


> Fenix P3D, L2D and E01


Old school lights. Awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## PartyPete

Acebeam UC15. 

Curious how it stacks up against my TUP. I like the flatter shape of the Acebeam and the fact it can can run on 2 or even 1 AAA or 10440. UV and red secondary LEDs are a nice touch as well.


----------



## id30209

kj2 said:


> Old school lights. Awesome! :twothumbs



Thx kj2!
My first LED flashlights. Finally tracked them down


----------



## Vemice

PartyPete said:


> Acebeam UC15.
> 
> Curious how it stacks up against my TUP. I like the flatter shape of the Acebeam and the fact it can can run on 2 or even 1 AAA or 10440. UV and red secondary LEDs are a nice touch as well.



Really like mine. It can be a bit fussy at times. If it acts up, it is usually due to a low battery or the tailcap is a bit loose. Lockout works great and, as mentioned, you have battery options. Turbo life is very short. Wished they had made the UV brighter and the red lower.
I usually carry mine with a dangler.


----------



## PartyPete

Vemice said:


> Really like mine. It can be a bit fussy at times. If it acts up, it is usually due to a low battery or the tailcap is a bit loose. Lockout works great and, as mentioned, you have battery options. Turbo life is very short. Wished they had made the UV brighter and the red lower.
> I usually carry mine with a dangler.


Looks great!

I'm pretty excited to try it. I really like the TK16 and wanted to explore a few more small options, sort of along the times of the TUP.


----------



## Labrador72

id30209 said:


> Fenix P3D, L2D and E01



And I was afraid buying an LD10 and LD20 would make me look sort of... old fashioned!:twothumbs
How did you manage to find a P3D?


----------



## wicky998

Md3/16.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess

Tomorrow's mail delivery will bring me
several MassDrop/Lumintop 1xAAA aluminum flashlights 
with Nichia 219C emitter, and electronic switch.


These are VERY nice !
Already have a few of 'em.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lumenologist

More O-lights for me! A couple M2R Pros and a Baton and some spare batteries (and some freebies) to be delivered tomorrow.
Gotta tell the wife soon, but one is for her.


----------



## PartyPete

The UC15 arrived today, making it my second Acebeam. 

Great little light. Very useful pocket flashlight, even with just NiMH AAA. It does not seem to like the flat top Efest 10440 I have. Admittedly they are extremely old anyway, so I'll spring for proper button top ones next time I do a battery order. 

I'm liking the slim, side by side battery format. Great light so far!


----------



## Vemice

Just received my new Solitaire Incan. Just because I wanted one.


----------



## Tachead

[emoji3516]That was one of my first quality EDC lights close to 3 decades ago. Thanks for the throwback[emoji106]... 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

Enjoy your goodies, Guys...

I have three parcels sent by different members / vendors which are still floating in limbo in this virus-laden Earth. . One was even posted around late January and I have yet to receive it. Tracking says it is somewhere in between. One is still in customs, which I presume they had to 'sort of quarantine' it.


----------



## daffy

6 lights in total I;m on a spending spree!
Malkoff, Emisar, CWF, Manker & 2 vn that got changed!!


----------



## Poppy

Vemice said:


> Just received my new Solitaire Incan. Just because I wanted one.


Vernice,
I just did the same thing!
But with LEDs, one for me and I had one sent one to my dad. It's fun getting something in the mail :thumbsup:

I broke my incan a few years ago, messing with the switch. It was about 46 years old. I enjoyed it while camping with the scouts. I always liked the smooth lines, elegant feel to it.

LOL... so now I have another one!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Flashlight money as been lacking as of late. However, The Lovely Mrs Gardiner and I decided it was time to purchase our first Dutch Oven. Not wanting to visit the local mall ..... what to do? QUICK! To Amazon! 






Getting something from the Big A is better than USPS. Amazon Delivery Technician brings it to your door. No need to keep watch over the mailbox. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vemice

Poppy said:


> Vernice,
> I just did the same thing!
> But with LEDs, one for me and I had one sent one to my dad. It's fun getting something in the mail :thumbsup:
> 
> I broke my incan a few years ago, messing with the switch. It was about 46 years old. I enjoyed it while camping with the scouts. I always liked the smooth lines, elegant feel to it.
> 
> LOL... so now I have another one!



Really not much need for an Incan Solitaire but never had one. I have owned several Mag Incans but never this one.


----------



## Fish 14

Oveready e70 body with a dcp tail cap, and some MALKOFF products.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> Oveready e70 body with a dcp tail cap, and some MALKOFF products.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



Very nice! What’s all the Malkoff stuff??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> Very nice! What’s all the Malkoff stuff??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


E1 scout, crenulated MDX, m61 hot with a md2 body and tricap

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> E1 scout, crenulated MDX, m61 hot with a md2 body and tricap
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



Nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

I gotta slow down on the buying. My collection is getting to the point where it's almost to much.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## daffy

Todays arrival
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## earthlight

Warrior X, two i3E keychain lights, two batteries. Received a Fenix LD15R a week ago and an E15 today.


----------



## BigBaller

An assortment of NOS p90, p61 and p91 lamp assemblies to help curb my hotwire cravings


----------



## Fish 14

Found this guy at the local mom n pop hardware store today. Pretty decent for $12. It even came with a USB rechargable 18650






Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## charles81076

Got a Sunwayman T45c on the way


----------



## Tachead

A Lumens Factory Z41 Copper McClicky Upgrade Kit. 

A Malkoff VME Head. 

A spare Malkoff McClicky Kit with boot. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## rrego

Lumens Factory turbo head (for my M3, M4 body, SolarForce 18650x2 host w/LF C to M adapter)

Surefire Crosshairs leather light holder


----------



## kj2

SF G2 yellow and 2x SF Z57 tailcap.


----------



## daffy

2x Pele 1 brass and 1 copper, Olight Warrior Pro with LED swap plus my fixed lights.


----------



## F250XLT

Getting back to my roots, ordered a NIB SF 6P to replace one that was stolen, also ordered the clicky switch kit.


----------



## daffy

Hmm mine are on the slowest boat from USA...


----------



## wicky998

Md4
22.3 head
Lens kit
M61
2 x dummy cells
Efest imr 16340

Was suppose to be a mdc 16650 but things change lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2

PhotonPhreaks HDSRB custom head for my HDS lights.


----------



## Fish 14

A bunch uh bunch of batteries. More than likely more than I'll ever need.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> A bunch uh bunch of batteries. More than likely more than I'll ever need.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



Primaries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> Primaries?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and everything in between. Also found some sanyo unprotected 14500's

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

2 x keeppower imr 18650 3200mah from Craig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> 2 x keeppower imr 18650 3200mah from Craig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Re wrapped sanyo's. Good cell choice. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> Re wrapped sanyo's. Good cell choice.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



After some searching ended up with these [emoji1688] 

Going to try these in my md4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

They are great cells. I have the 3500mah version from keep.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

That’s what I wanted but Craig only had the 3200 in the button tops [emoji30]

They’ll work though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Oh, you went with the button tops. Gotcha.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> Oh, you went with the button tops. Gotcha.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



Yea 

I’ll order some flat top 18350s when you test them in the md3 [emoji1305] 

I was tempted though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> Yea
> 
> I’ll order some flat top 18350s when you test them in the md3 [emoji1305]
> 
> I was tempted though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be soon. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Today's mail.






Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## whataboutbob

A convoy S2 from China....may take a while


----------



## wicky998

That’s a lot of batteries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

wicky998 said:


> That’s a lot of batteries
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta buy in bulk. That's half the order.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Panosonic 18500s and a copper McClicky for my 6p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Nice, I'm jealous of those pano's. They will serve you well. A very high quality battery.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> Nice, I'm jealous of those pano's. They will serve you well. A very high quality battery.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



I was going to wait to see if you tried the three 18350s but I couldn’t pass these up . If yours work I may just place another order . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Md3 scheduled for delivery on Sat. But the mail out here had been about 3-5 past the delivery date [emoji3525]

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

BLF/Sofirn LT1 Gen 3 Lantern Kit. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

More and more batteries as always. Mainly, 18500's and 18350s


----------



## F250XLT

I've got one of THESE on the way, opted for the Nichia 219C, seems like a decent light.


----------



## Fish 14

F250XLT said:


> I've got one of THESE on the way, opted for the Nichia 219C, seems like a decent light.


Link isn't working. What did you get?


----------



## F250XLT

Fish 14 said:


> Link isn't working. What did you get?



Tool Cu AAA

Link works for me, hmmmm.


----------



## Fish 14

F250XLT said:


> Tool Cu AAA
> 
> Link works for me, hmmmm.


It does for me now, must of been my connection. Nice find.


----------



## wicky998

A bunch of imrs ie 18650s,18350,and 18500s

A zerorez shorty and delrin spacer for my 6p


----------



## jrgold

Deadwood Huckleberry, Anubis camo twist grip, 4000k with Amber or UV secondaries (told Grant whichever he has on hand)


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Malkoff M61WLLLL CRI 3000K


----------



## wicky998

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Malkoff M61WLLLL CRI 3000K



+1


----------



## F250XLT

wicky998 said:


> A bunch of imrs ie 18650s,18350,and 18500s
> 
> A zerorez shorty and *delrin spacer for my 6p*




What is this?


----------



## wicky998

It fills the void the zerorez gives the tailcap


----------



## Fish 14

What tailcap are you going to use?


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> What tailcap are you going to use?



Stock


----------



## Fish 14

That zero Rez turns the tailcap into a twisty only right?


----------



## wicky998

Yessir


----------



## Fish 14

I need to slow down on purchasing items, I've had a package in the mail almost everyday for the past two weeks


----------



## Fish 14

jrgold said:


> Deadwood Huckleberry, Anubis camo twist grip, 4000k with Amber or UV secondaries (told Grant whichever he has on hand)


Dang son, your spending some money hey.


----------



## wicky998

Fish 14 said:


> I need to slow down on purchasing items, I've had a package in the mail almost everyday for the past two weeks



That’s exciting lol


----------



## Fish 14

It is, till the wife See's all the empty priority mail boxes, then it ain't. [emoji51]


----------



## jrgold

Fish 14 said:


> Dang son, your spending some money hey.



I spent it back in January, been patiently waiting. I got one of the aluminum versions which aren’t quite as expensive, but yeah lol


----------



## F250XLT

wicky998 said:


> Stock



Ah, I've converted mine to a McClickie


----------



## wicky998

F250XLT said:


> Ah, I've converted mine to a McClickie



So did I, with the copper version 

And I like it

But it will be saved for a further build


----------



## vadimax

Damn. Could not resist this one in Neutral White — Copper: https://drop.com/buy/94027.


----------



## wicky998

Very nice!


----------



## Scrapivore

LED module from lumensfactory for my 8NX Commander...now I also need an adapter for the B90 batteries and this rather old light is good to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## wicky998

Hds rotary 250lms

Oring and grease kit

Orings for Lens and reflector 

Spare glass lens

Oveready tailcap 

Zerorez 

Medium press McClicky boot

18mmx15mm spacer


----------



## daffy

Got my SLN and other light in same package back, others are still out there somewhere tracking has stopped.
At this point I’ve written them all off, if any of them arrive I’ll be pissed and amazed.
No more super expensive lights from USA for me.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Just ordered an Astrolux s43s and will be my first ramping light. God a good deal on eBay so went with it. [emoji106]


----------



## Ymayhem

Coming right now a Solarforce P1 and a couple KD SST20 drop ins as my introduction with the P60 format.


----------



## wicky998

another hds....

a clicky this time though

pocket clip

and a spare raised boot tailcap


----------



## Vemice

Stumbled onto a beautiful Sunwayman V10r Ti+ at Skylumesn. I had Vinh install a 219b. Just arrived.
The thing looks like NOS but don't think it is. Complete with all accessories including the adapter for AA in the original tin.


----------



## SteveRogers

An arisaka defense modlite (Surefire - based light).


----------



## MAD777

Nice light @Vemise You will enjoy using it. 
I have just over a dozen of Vinh's lights from small to large. Love each one. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemice

MAD777 said:


> Nice light @Vemise You will enjoy using it.
> I have just over a dozen of Vinh's lights from small to large. Love each one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thanks. I had him hot rod my Thrunite Ti AAA and love it too. Now looking at having him do my Acebeam UC 15.


----------



## luipermom

Nitecore TIP2. I'm in love with 'T' series of this brand.


----------



## thermal guy

Finally found me a 9P


----------



## Purplepineapple

1. Sony vtc5D 2800mah 25A x4
2. D4v2 Ti limited edition blue swirl 
3. D4v2 Ti limited edition Blue cloud
4. D4v2 Ti with w2 emitters


----------



## bykfixer

Malkoff M61N-4L's


----------



## MB320

Zebralight SC52c. Will be the first AA Zebra for me, looking forward to it!


----------



## Vemice

Just arrived. A few Peaks. The Logan 17500 is very impressive and a few more Eigers to keep my other one company. Gotta stop this..........




Family shot with the original one (clip).


----------



## wicky998

A little herd of zebras [emoji854]

Sc63
Sc53Fc AA hi-cri 
Sc64w HI


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Two Luminizer candle lanterns. They use a tea light candle and a thermoelectric generator to power l.e.d.s producing up to 200 lumens (in addition to the light of the candle). No batteries required. Candles have an endless shelf life. No limitations for cold or heat. No leaky alkaline batteries. No self discharge rate of batteries. No waiting to recharge batteries. No moving parts to break (like a crank generator), doesn't have to charge in the sun (like solar). Runs on cheap tea light candles that I can get over a dozen for a buck. Not bad for $20 each if as good as advertised.

Update: I got these lanterns today. So far, I'm a bit disappointed. Apparently, there were two versions. The first used a tea light candle and had a glass holder to hold one in. The newer version that I got uses proprietary oil candles to function with no glass holder for the tea lights included. I could have seen a light like this going mainstream if they included the candle holder, but without that and requiring expensive oil candles you can only get on eBay, these lights aren't going to be sold for long. To test one (I didn't want to waste my one included oil candle on a test), I duct taped the candle holder from a UCO tea light candle lantern in place. The light works but I'd say it's closer to 25 lumens than 200. I bet it would be brighter with the oil candle and in cooler weather. User manual says max rating for power is 500 mW. With our best l.e.d.s at a little over 200 lumens per watt, that would likely max out the lantern closer to 100 lumens if using the best l.e.d.s. Again, a bit disappointing. The technology works and does show promise, but exaggerated claims and proprietary fuel totally screw up this product.


----------



## wicky998

A few Prometheus tailcap boots in a few different colors 

Vc4s/3.0 

Mdc 1xaa neutral 

[emoji16]


----------



## ven

Dont really keep up with this thread, but latest in is an m61 v3 219b 4000k


----------



## ven

wicky998 said:


> A little herd of zebras [emoji854]
> 
> Sc63
> Sc53Fc AA hi-cri
> Sc64w HI



Niiiiice, can i make a recommendation? Maybe 2
The older sc62d, this is "only" 320lm , but the philips luxeon T 85 CRI 5000k is very nice. 2nd a nice headlamp, worth their weight in gold(would be about 50c then) for hands free jobs.


----------



## wicky998

ven said:


> Niiiiice, can i make a recommendation? Maybe 2
> The older sc62d, this is "only" 320lm , but the philips luxeon T 85 CRI 5000k is very nice. 2nd a nice headlamp, worth their weight in gold(would be about 50c then) for hands free jobs.



Yea? I need to grab a headlamp just to have one . I don’t use them much but I could always have one just in case plus I could pocket carry the light if I wanted as well

Which headlamp in the current lineup do you recommend?


----------



## ven

wicky998 said:


> Yea? I need to grab a headlamp just to have one . I don’t use them much but I could always have one just in case plus I could pocket carry the light if I wanted as well
> 
> Which headlamp in the current lineup do you recommend?



I have a couple of zebra lamps, a CW and neutral. I dont have any experience with their latest lamps(not a fan of anything .2 to be honest, dont like yellow). My main lamp uses are the H2r , awesome lamp(well lamps as have 2 i like that much, for back up). xhp50 i would put at 4000k ish, lovely soft flood or easy on the eye light. If it has to be a zebra, then xhp35 NW would be my choice. I have this in the sc600 mkIII and its a very nice beam.


----------



## wicky998

Sc5w 

I just can’t get enough 

Was tempted on the manker e04 from vehn but got this 

I’ll soon get a headlamp [emoji23] not today though


----------



## Pocket Patronum

Fenix E30R :twothumbs

Very excited for an EDC upgrade! Will be my first rechargeable light as well.


----------



## richbuff

Something in the mail from Vinh, I just got the shipping notice a few minutes ago. I don’t know if it’s the two Imalent MS03 triple XHP70.2 single 21700 that I ordered on May 5th, or the three Lumintop FW21A Pro triple XHP50.2 single 21700 that I ordered yesterday, or maybe Vinh is sending me all five lights. There are also two VC8 chargers and four 40T button top cells in the picture, too.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

about 40 assorted Maglite Whitestar krypton bulbs, 20x NiMH D cells, and 12x Cree T6 flashlight (I bought 4x 18650`s of the wrong type, so I bought a torch to use them in instead of wasting them).


----------



## bladerunner

NEBO Big Poppy and a free TiNO package deal. It found my facebook news feed. The Big Poppy can be used as a USB power bank....could not resist.lol


----------



## Buck91

Armytek Viking pro. Not sure why other than it was “on sale” and I had a coupon code. Still, looking forward to messing with it. Hoping the xhp50 it comes with will be as nice tint and cri as my wizard pro.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

120 assorted PR and E10 incans :-D


----------



## vadimax

Lumintop Tool AA Copper with a Nichia 219C. They come with a discount at BLF. Could not resist.


----------



## Dickens

I'm very new to this field and only started picking a few up in the last month. I've been finding Australia is a little difficult to get some brands so waiting on a lot of OS shipping. Currently in the mail is a Convoy S2+ (nichia) and a Sofirn SP40 for my daughter. I figure I'll try to put off the more expensive purchases as long as I can so I've got something to look forward too.


----------



## IceColdKila1

Fish 14 said:


> Today's mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk



wow nice haul. Things are getting bad people are hoard 18650 cells where’s is a good place to buy 18650s ?


----------



## Monocrom

IceColdKila1 said:


> wow nice haul. Things are getting bad people are hoard 18650 cells where’s is a good place to buy 18650s ?



Safe to say no one is hoarding 18650s. 

As for where to buy them. Some of the good online places from the good old days of CPF are sadly no longer around. But brightguy.com thankfully still is. Great selection, great customer service. Generally fast delivery times. Ordered from there recently. It's good when some things don't change. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sos24

Waiting on the new Jetbeam RRT-01 Raptor. It is suppose to ship 16Jun.


----------



## thermal guy

A Sure Fire 8x No clue why or what I’m going to do with it but it looks to be in great shape and got it for nothing. 😁😁😁


----------



## MAD777

Lumintop GTvn Mini modded by Vinh Nguyen 7 oz with batt and 7,700 lumen, 115Kcd at startup. Small enough to be unnoticeable in cargo or jacket pocket at 4.4" x 1.7"

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimson

My Luminiser arrived in the mail last week. The seller was jacking around the price - my first sight of it was $17, then it went to $20, then $30, and finally back to $20 where I bought it.
The first thing I wanted to find out was if it would operate with my homemade pickle jar Candle Lantern using a homemade Candle Capper above a wax candle. Yes, it did! As I said in my Amazon review, I believe I'll create a much larger oil reservoir by mating the tiny bottle with a much larger one for the cost of those little bottles approaches obscene. Probably I'll use a high quality epoxy. Unless my imagination was working overtime, the LEDs got brighter after the lamp had been burning for a fair while.


----------



## srvctec

Noctigon KR1 pre-ordered a few weeks ago from Hank. It arrived in Chicago yesterday so I should have it in a few weeks, hopefully, maybe less.


----------



## JimIslander

Couple of SBT90G2 lights on the way. 

GTvn Mini - Baby Ultra Thrower R - SBT90 5700K

Lumintop BLF GT90vn - Heavy Weight Ultra Thrower


----------



## DHart

As if I really NEED any more lights! 

Recently received a Lumintop FW3A which led to an Emisar/Noctigon KR4, and then to Emisar D4v2 and D4Sv2 - WOW, what incredible lights these are! Beautifully made, incredibly potent, great tints and beam quality, fantastic features, and Anduril. What a golden age of flashlights we're living in these days.

Also just received a Zebralight SC64C LE.

And finally, I await an inbound Lumintop FW21Pro, triple XHP50.2 pocket flame thrower. :twothumbs Jeez, these lights are absolutely amazing in their capability, just using regular levels, without even going turbo.

Really LOVING Anduril UI, as well. Flashlight life is quite well and good.


----------



## MAD777

JimIslander said:


> Couple of SBT90G2 lights on the way.
> 
> GTvn Mini - Baby Ultra Thrower R - SBT90 5700K
> 
> Lumintop BLF GT90vn - Heavy Weight Ultra Thrower


Nice pair, JimIslander! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## candlepowerlover

McGizmo Haiku with XM-L2 and 123 battery pak. 

I joined this forum to find the widest possible flood after buying a Surefire Stiletto Pro a few weeks ago (which I love). Spent hours combing through the forums, then saw the Haiku and had to get it. Next purchase will likely be a McGizmo Mahi with 1xaa body with XP-L HI LED for maximum throw. 

Forgot all about the maximum flood light I originally came her for lol.


----------



## akula88

My Lumens Factory post parcel finally arrived. Long delays were from corona-related lockdowns by my country and customs bureau office.


----------



## JimIslander

MAD777 said:


> Nice pair, JimIslander!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thanks! The little one gets the de-lens but not the big one. Hopefully I won't want to send the GT90 back for a de-lens.


----------



## F250XLT

A couple oldies but goodies arrived recently, full kit, basically unused.


----------



## boo5ted

Finally found a Tibolt G2 Deluxe pen to match my Tibolt light. Should be here this afternoon, any minute.


----------



## Rapunkill

I ordered 2 FW3 on nealsgadget, the Copper and Brass versions. It's been 10 days and it hasn't shipped yet, I can't wait to try them!
Also got an sp40 of of amazon (order later but already received).


----------



## JimIslander

Stainless Peak Logan 17500,momentary switch, and delrin adapter set.


----------



## Dickens

I'm still waiting on my Convoy S2+ (nichia) and now have a Lumintop EDC05C en route. I'm hoping the Lumintop will arrive Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## thermal guy

JimIslander said:


> Stainless Peak Logan 17500,momentary switch, and delrin adapter set.



Oh! Your going to like it. I really use the hell out of mine sense I got um. Been using one of mine as a bed stand light and it works better for me then my HDS by far.


----------



## LanceMoreland

Nothing big but I do have a Nitecore I4 charger, some KeepPower 18650's and two Surefire micro USB rechargeable 18650's. I want those USB chargeable's around in case I am not near a charger.


----------



## Monocrom

Bunch O stuff. Though nothing flashlight related.... and hopefully it stays that way. At least for awhile.


----------



## RetroTechie

Finally got a Keeppower 18350 battery (1200 mAh) to put in my S2+. Because that was one thing I "needed"... about 2.5x the capacity of the 16340's in there previously, while keeping same compact size of the light. Gotta say I like 18350's as power source. Not as bulky/heavy as an 18650, not as weak as a 16340/17335. Oh and some shrink-wrap for rewrapping 18650's (must-have with >60 of them sitting in a closet  ).



Monocrom said:


> Bunch O stuff. Though nothing flashlight related.... and hopefully it stays that way. At least for awhile.


Same here - very few flashlight or battery related purchases so far this year. It's not that I don't have wishes. Just that budget is limited & the amount of nice gear in this category I already have (like most folks here :laughing: ) makes it low-priority.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v got a Lumintop AA v2.0 with some keeppower 14500 batts, and a 4 LED Skyray King in gold color and 10x AA 3v maglite bulbs.


----------



## ledbetter

A classic M30 Malkoff module returning to the US from a kind Aussie. Look forward to using it with a variety of single cell set ups since it has a unique 1-5 voltage range. Only wish it was a neutral but Malkoff cools are fine.


----------



## TimMc

Zebralight H502pr has been in the mail for about 6 weeks.
JETBeam RRT01 Raptor has been sitting at UNFULFILLED since 18th June 2020.
Sofirn C01R shipped today.


----------



## thermal guy

Just snatched a 3 cell G2! Got to love flashlight newbies😁


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v got a Thrunite Archer 2A V3 on it`s way and I`m really excited!  It`ll be my first 2xAA led light, I`v got plenty of single and AAA lights, but not a 2xAA (yet).


----------



## vette114

Just got in a Modlite OKW handheld. Excited to start using it for work, the throw is super impressive!



IMG_3559 by M C, on Flickr


----------



## Catlover

I have a Lumentop FW3A arriving Monday.


----------



## daffy

At the moment a Texas Lumens LA Bravo light, 2 more being built by Vinh.
Its hard to have a month go by without a new light...


----------



## bigburly912

1965-69 Case stag Eisenhower knife
Bark River JX6


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This Sakai Takayuki is a gift for Granny, my mom. She refers to my as The Good Son.


----------



## boo5ted

Titanium Sinner 18350RM and a stonewash spinner top for my Tibolt pen. 


Light will look exactly like this. 







Pen the spinner top is going on.


----------



## thermal guy

A SF Z46 that I’m going to adapt to one of my C2’s. But I’m not sure why🤔🤔


----------



## WebHobbit

I have a Fenix PD36R on the way from Fenix-Store. It's NOT the tint I prefer but I feel like I need a momentary capable light (for the back pocket position). I also am really intrigued by the possibility of a future when I can maybe transition away from needing a conventional charger setup. Getting out my charger and checking on it for hours on end has sort of become a drag.


----------



## chillinn

Today I ordered 4 quads of Ladda 2540, total with ship: $34.44 That would be $71.82 before ship for 16 Eneloop Pro in two octopacks from one eBay seller with typical prices.

Less than a week ago, I ordered 2 octopacks of Eneloop 1900mAh in the green, light green, silver and brown variety, $47.36. I always wanted those, and all my white label Eneloops and Fujitsus are old and abused, need to be retired and recycled. Arrived today, but _only one octopack arrived._ The invoice has the correct amount and information. How hard is it to look at the invoice before packing and shipping?!? :hairpull: 
Wrote seller, haven't heard back yet. Big seller, may take a day or two to get my second octopack shipped. But at least their shipping is pretty darn fast. IKEA far slower; said not to expect the Ladda before 10 Sept.

Also have a custom satin finish deep carry Ti clip coming for the new SC5c Mk II. Can't stand the super tight blade-thin stock clip, killing my fingertips and tearing my pocket. Asked maker to go easy on the tightness against the head, and he is accommodating me. But I won't see the new clip before 25 Sept. Then I'll have to take the clip and light to a jeweler. I'm not going to attempt to swap the clips myself and risk tool marks.

Bah. Another impulse buy, z68 in tan. Decent price, couldn't resist. Should be here Tuesday.


Edit: There was something else. I ordered 2 3-packs of English Ice Caps, various sizes, bags you fill with ice and water and put on your head to cool down, traditionally for fever, just intended to beat the humidity and heat, also a 6 dollar LED light to get free shipping from Amazon. Was expecting it Thursday. Arrived Wednesday and new mail carrier left it at my neighbor's door. It was not there Thursday, so he picked it up and took it inside, after two days when he was around a lot, still did not give it to me. Friday, I called USPS, and someone came out to get it from him. He left his number, not the package. My neighbor is a textbook Type II Narcissist, covert narcissist. Been having problems with him, with entitlement and passive-aggressive abuse, property damage, at least 50 lease violations, uncountable occasions of tresspassing, problems since he moved in two years ago, one property, two addresses. For some reason, property manager likes him, he can do no wrong, even though he has cost the owners a lot of money, even stealing $1000 in rent by not informing them his daughter moved back in, which they only discovered 5 months after the fact. I have two complaints with the Sheriff, both times for him bearing down on me threateningly when I was minding my own business, One more and it is a restraining order, one more after that and it is jail. Can't mess with the US Mail, so if he tossed or stolen my package, I hope he does not pass Go and goes right to jail, gets evicted. Complete tool. Sympathy for his illness is thin because he could be completely cured in less than two years of sitting down with a professional twice a month for 45 minutes, just talking no drugs. But an unwillingness or inability to recognize his problem is a symptom of the disorder. He will never get help, and continue going in circles the rest of his life. Divorced 4 times. I feel bad for his new girlfriend. She does not know what she got into.


----------



## run4jc

Haiku, XPL HI 4200k, Hive converter. Straight from Don. Because I wanted a new Haiku.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`m still waiting for my Convoy S2+ in 2700k to arrive and also my Manker E02II (and another ton of batteries! LOL)


----------



## richbuff

*freeme* group buy Astrolux MF05 that I ordered on July 17 has cleared customs and arrived at San Francisco usps facility is on its way in the mail to me, estimated arrival in three more days. 

3.4 Kg, 8 x 18650, 160mm head diameter, single SBT90.2, factory specs are 3162 meters throw and 7,500 lumens, but probably actually same throw, but closer to 5,500 lumens. Almost 3Mcd. The next big, massive, more throwier item after the K75. The much more mass should handle heat much better, too. After I play with it for I while, I will send it to Vinh to see what he can do for it, or get the Mateminco MT90 version from Vinh and gang both of them together.


----------



## CSG

Not as exotic as some but I'd recently bought the new version of the Streamlight ProTac 90 with a max of 1000 lumens (90X USB) and rechargeable battery. This one worked so well for me (save for the cracked lens upon receipt but the whole light was quickly replaced by the dealer) that I ordered a second for my vehicle. I like the thumb switch exposed behind the head as I have a touch of arthritis and it's far easier for me to activate than a tail button.


----------



## hsa

That is a really nice looking light there. Can you operate the on/off button with winter gloves on?


----------



## CSG

hsa said:


> That is a really nice looking light there. Can you operate the on/off button with winter gloves on?




If you're asking me, yes, at least with my winter gloves (which are really ski gloves). It is a bit more difficult to get the button fully pressed what with the padding in the thumb but the momentary activation is cake.


----------



## hsa

Yes, I was asking you. I have a hard time with tail switches with thick gloves (ski gloves). I have cold hands so thick gloves. Thanks.


----------



## CSG

hsa said:


> Yes, I was asking you. I have a hard time with tail switches with thick gloves (ski gloves). I have cold hands so thick gloves. Thanks.



My problem is a bit of arthritis that's developed that makes shrouded tale switches harder to operate. If you like the ProTac 90 design otherwise, you might find it an interesting choice depending on your needs.


----------



## pancakeayaka

I carry the Protac 90 everyday and love it. Surely will get the new 90X:rock:


----------



## seery

Another Acebeam X65, this one will be a dedicated truck light. 

It’s our all time favorite all around light.


----------



## Scimmy

I'm waiting for a Sofirn SC31 Pro to arrive in a couple of weeks along with an 18350 tube.. I already have the 31B so will be interested to see how it compares.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

a Sofirn SP40 in 3000k, a Lumintop Tool AAA, and a Convoy M3 also in 3000k.


----------



## richbuff

seery said:


> Another Acebeam X65, this one will be a dedicated truck light.
> 
> It’s our all time favorite all around light.


Almost four years after I got my first one, the X65 has not been superseded in both power and throw. Some others have more throw, but less power. Still others have more power, but less throw. I sent Acebeam emails asking about 90.2 version, but so far, nothing, and no replies. 
By the way, I much prefer the original head over the Mini head, due to more fins on the former, and notably less on the latter. 
Other makers are coming out in the near future with multiple 90.2 lights, but so far, no concrete announcement from Acebeam, so it looks like Acebeam will not be the first with a multiple 90.2 light.


----------



## bykfixer

A 1x 123 SOG Dark Energy DE-01. Made around the time I joined here. Smooth, deep reflector with an XPG should be a pretty potent thrower for only 188 lumens. 
It'll be paired with a DE-05 from about 017. A 550 lumen throwey number.


----------



## seery

richbuff said:


> Almost four years after I got my first one, the X65 has not been superseded in both power and throw. Some others have more throw, but less power. Still others have more power, but less throw. I sent Acebeam emails asking about 90.2 version, but so far, nothing, and no replies.
> By the way, I much prefer the original head over the Mini head, due to more fins on the former, and notably less on the latter.



I’m with you, it’s an amazing light that is still King of the all-around.

The build quality and attention to detail are second to none, the horsepower coupled with the perfect balance of flood and throw is amazing and the battery pack just seems to last forever.

Ended up selling our X65 Mini’s for several reasons, and I agree with you on the head. They just looked and felt cheap (compared to the X65) and are plastered with way too much billboard print and warnings. 

The X45 has a killer beam profile with tons of horsepower. We liked everything about it except its lack of an over travel stop machined integral as part of the body. It’s way to easy to over tighten the head and begin marring the internals and over compressing springs. I was careful with mine but my wife is hard on gear and hers was taking a beating in that respect. 

Our third X65 will be a dedicated truck light. May have to order a fourth to tuck away for a rainy day!!

Unfortunately the X65-GT seems to be modeled after the X65 Mini...was really bummed to see that.

Do you still have your X70’s?


----------



## Havok

A Sofirn Q8. I know.. a little late on that one.


----------



## richbuff

seery said:


> I’m with you, it’s an amazing light that is still King of the all-around.
> 
> The build quality and attention to detail are second to none, the horsepower coupled with the perfect balance of flood and throw is amazing and the battery pack just seems to last forever.
> ... ... ... ... ...
> Do you still have your X70’s?



I still have my two X65's. They have ruled supreme for four years and will continue to rule supreme until multiple emitter 90.2 comes out, which is getting near. 

One of them will be in the mail to me sooner rather than later, and I will see for myself if factory claimed specs are inflated, and by how much. HK90 3 x 90.2.


----------



## chillinn

On the 2nd, I ordered 3 more Zebralights from Zebralight, SC5c, SC5w, SC53c. I made another order for another SC5c on Saturday the 5th, and that order did not go through until yesterday, but then it shipped yesterday. No word on the order of 3 yet. The 2 SC5c ordered are gifts... what would I do with 3 of them? My original order of 2 SC5c from gpknives... found a gracious recipient for one of them, the other I can not put down. Weeks ago, ordered a clip from blade4sell. Saturday I also ordered 3 more Ti clips, 2 in satin, one in grey. One satin will be gifted along with an SC5c. It's for my girlfriend, so if it fits, blade4sell will stamp a butterfly on it.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v got the new Manker E03 MkII on it`s way, it`s not even in the shops yet! :-D


----------



## CSG

I took advantage of the 20% off and free shipping from the Fenix Store to get the new E12 V2. I'm a fan of the E12 and have a pair of them. This one is for grins and giggles. I already have more than enough lights but hey, whattayagonna do? I LOVE that it has a 2-way clip and is brighter along with better runtimes.


----------



## seery

richbuff said:


> I still have my two X65's. They have ruled supreme for four years and will continue to rule supreme until multiple emitter 90.2 comes out, which is getting near.
> 
> One of them will be in the mail to me sooner rather than later, and I will see for myself if factory claimed specs are inflated, and by how much. HK90 3 x 90.2.


Exciting times. 

According to one the largest Acebeam dealers in the country, the X65 was discontinued due to high production costs. 

And high production costs is why they’ve shifted away from the X65/X70 type build quality and are now making them like the X65 Mini.


----------



## wayben

I have a Lumintop Tool AA in copper coming. I already have one in titanium, and it's great, but I really needed one in copper.


----------



## id30209

Katherine Alicia said:


> I`v got the new Manker E03 MkII on it`s way, it`s not even in the shops yet! :-D



Tell us more!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## chillinn

chillinn said:


> On the 2nd, I ordered 3 more Zebralights from Zebralight, SC5c, SC5w, SC53c. I made another order for another SC5c on Saturday the 5th, and that order did not go through until yesterday, but then it shipped yesterday. No word on the order of 3 yet.... Weeks ago, ordered a clip from blade4sell. Saturday I also ordered 3 more Ti clips, 2 in satin, one in grey....



The second order has made it to Dallas. The first order, SC5c, SC5w, SC53c, is now in Pre-Shipment! All these models are on backorder, so I didn't expect any news of them for at least another week at the earliest. Zebralight is really on the ball these days. I gifted my SC5w OP in 2017, but haven't yet seen the new generation model SC5w II... or the SC53c. No word yet on the Ti clips, but I'm not expecting them until the last week of September. 

Totally psyched about all this as I have not purchased any new lights in almost 2 years, other than that first order of two SC5c last month, and the limited edition Botanic Eneloops and Ladda 2450, which led to these orders. Eneloops arrived 3 days after I ordered. The Ladda were supposed to be here today. I got an update from IKEA saying they were "picking" my order, but there is absolutely no progress or activity indicated when tracking the order at IKEA. I ordered the Ladda 19 August. This is painful, but a lot more convenient than actually trying to track the cells down in an IKEA storefront. Ever been to IKEA? Incomprehensible.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v got a Convoy M3 and an Astrolux EC05 on the way


----------



## id30209

Katherine Alicia said:


> I`v got a Convoy M3 and an Astrolux EC05 on the way



You could have wait a bit for M3 ramping and usb-c version...
About the post above, where have you found Manker E03 II?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine Alicia

id30209 said:


> You could have wait a bit for M3 ramping and usb-c version...
> About the post above, where have you found Manker E03 II?
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk




I never really charge anything in the flashlight if I can avoid it, I prefer to use my own chargers unless it`s an emergency. The E03 II is on mankers own sight here: http://www.mankerlight.com/search.php?search_query=e03


----------



## id30209

Oh thx, i thought it’s not H model. 
New M3 will have some features that present model don’t have regrdless of charge port.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

id30209 said:


> Oh thx, i thought it’s not H model.
> New M3 will have some features that present model don’t have regrdless of charge port.




Thnx, but I`m perfectly happy with the 4 modes of the original and in 3000k, the H model isn`t any different is it? except that strappy thing that goes on your head (that I wouldn`t be caught dead wearing! LOL).


----------



## wayben

Just ordered a Manker MC-13 in red. First Manker and first red, should be fun.


----------



## chillinn

wayben said:


> Just ordered a Manker MC-13 in red. First Manker and first red, should be fun.



Nice choice. I also just ordered a couple red lights, thanks to Katherine Alicia's and jon_slider's recommendation, a pair of Sofirn C01r deep red 660nm Cree XP-E2 in the black host. I sort of panicked, everyone was out of stock of the red host, so I bit my lip and ordered from a seller on AliExpess. eta 21 October. 

My 3rd Zebralight order, the SC5c II for my girlfriend, arrived Saturday. The 2nd order, SC5c II, SC5w II, SC53c, tracked to be in Richmond early yesterday morning. I hope it tracks to be local this morning and arrives today.

I changed the order to the deep carry clips, so I expect that pushes their arrival back some. I wanted solid clips, asked the maker if he could change the original order from those with an oblong oval in the middle. idk if he will or not, left it up to him as it was a late request, and I don't want to jam him up if he is too far along. But altogether, that is 3 Ti in plain satin, one with a butterfly stamp for the gf, and one Ti finished in grey.

The 16 IKEA Ladda 2450 order finally updated, from preparing order to picking order to preparing delivery in the last 2 days, and this morning tracking says they are on their way. Finally! They are 5 days late as of this morning. With these 16 Ladda, the 16 Eneloop Botanic LE I received last month, and the 16 Eneloop Earth Tones LE I hope to get in a few weeks, my blue plastic 50 slot ammo case will have just 2 open slots, which will carry an AW IMR14500 (three left, two in lights and one spare), and an L91, filling the case completely. So satisfying. I'll try to give away all my 5yo damaged AA Eneloop and Fujitsu to anyone that wants to pay for shipping, and throw in an ammo case. Maybe they can be refreshed... they do not have more than 100 recharges on them, but I over discharged them all half of those times, and my D4 charger will not refresh. 

In a few weeks I'll probably be ordering a Lumintop AA Tool Nichia, a D.Q.G Tiny AA Stainless in Warm White, and the 16 Eneloop in Limited Edition mentioned above, and that will kill next month's budget. But I will see about the Manker E14III and that MC13 with the same red setup as wayben. Then I'll definitely have to cool it for long awhile until I save to have the SC5w II modified to a red emitter, if it can be done. 

Life is short, so let's enjoy our flashlights while we may.


Edit: Tracking shows the 2nd Zebralight order is out for delivery. Sweet!
Edit2: 2nd order arrived! Can't wait for dark tonight, overcast with a waning crescent, which doesn't rise until after 4AM, anyway. Should be a very dark night.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

A Lumintop Tool to replace one I've lost recently. I tried using an EDC01 as a replacement, but no dice, I miss the convenience of the pocket clip way too much.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I pair of heavily discounted lights that I can practice modding on, I bought the last 2 so I guess it was meant to be


----------



## crazyirishmedic

Well I did a thing






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillinn

Today a JetBeam RRT01 will arrive. It is supposed to be the original 2012 version, and if it is not, it goes right back.

Mom accidentally poured water into my D4 charger, so she bought me two for the price of one on clearance, and which are on their way from Liion Wholesale. 

Still no sign of my Ti Zebralight clips, have not shipped yet.

Two Sofirn C01r 660nm are apparently still on their way, not expected until 21 Oct. I have no idea where they might be. The Chinese tracking refuses to work, number not recognized or not in system. I have seen this before, so I am unconcerned.


----------



## 325addict

A lot of Wolf-Eyes lights: it started with the need of new 18650 batteries, and I know WE batteries are of very high quality, so I would like to try a bunch of their HDB-168 high-drain batteries. Then, I did something I shouldn't have done: I looked at their current lineup of lights and headlights... I bought one headlight and 3 normal flashlights along with the batteries ;-)


----------



## Burgess

Brand New, just released

*Powerex MH-C9000PRO 
Professional Charger-Analyzer

will be arriving Wednesday from Amazon.


Really looking forward to this, since my original
MH-C9000 died in May, after giving me 13 years
of faithful service !

:goodjob:
_

* Update * --

Amazon order was DELAYED for some unknown reason,
so I cancelled it, and instead bought one from
Thomas Distributing, in Paris, Illinois.

*EXCELLENT* service from them, as always !

First impressions:

This new charger is * NICE * ! ! !
:kiss:
_
*


----------



## wayben

Seraph SP-6. Too nice of a price to pass up.

Wayne


----------



## bykfixer

Me too WayBen. Opted for gray with smooth bezel ring, how about you?


----------



## wayben

Same, grey and smooth. Really looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

A Lumintop FW21 and an FW21 Pro.


----------



## Rossymeister

Picked up an FW21 Pro last month. Its BRIGHT. The aluminum body seems to dent alot easier than my other lights.


----------



## Rossymeister

This week i ordered a HDS UV Clicky and a photon freedom.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

a Manker T02 (Warm), I know these get a lot of hate, but there`s just something about the quirky shape and being a side-by-side AA light (quite rare today) that appeals to me.


----------



## id30209

KDLITKER E6 21700 host
Beside Vinh’s stubby this one is more budget friendly 21700 P60 host (13$)
And P60 730nm deep red triple drop in


----------



## ma tumba

id30209 said:


> KDLITKER E6 21700 host
> Beside Vinh’s stubby this one is more budget friendly 21700 P60 host (13$)
> And P60 730nm deep red triple drop in



Whats the max current can the switch carry?


----------



## id30209

ma tumba said:


> Whats the max current can the switch carry?



I’ll get back once i get it.


----------



## Olumin

Malkoff MDC HA 1CR123 in neutral white for EDC and...
...Surefire G2X Pro in yellow for use as a car light, or maybe another blackout/emergency light. Probably will not stay my last one either. As a whole package, the G2X and 6PX are the best lights Surefire makes. Pretty much indestructible with a fantastic simple interface, great beam and output, good runtime and regulation, and always there and working when you need it. You can even run it on a 16650. What could one want more out of a flashlight?


----------



## MrMurds

I have my first okluma dc1, a Acebeam tk17vn from sky Lumen, and finale a noctigon k4. I’m excited but only have two hands.... I’ll figure it out somehow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayben

HDS EDC Rotary. First HDS, been at the top of my want list for a while.


----------



## MAD777

A Vinh Nguyen mod of Noctigon K1vn with SBT90 emitter. 5150 lumen, 545,000 cd. A lot of performance in a sub 3" bezel at less than 14 oz. Thank you Vinh, as usual from Skylumen.com

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

ma tumba said:


> Whats the max current can the switch carry?



Got it yesterday. Looks like it’s Omten switch so it shouldn’t be a problem with high power drop ins. Spring on the other hand doesn’t look so tough but i believe bypass wire should solve these doubts.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Lumenologist

Got my OLight Warrior Mini bundle. 7 modes, side and tail clicky, 18650 with magnetic charging, camo finish. Small enough for EDC, bright enough for spotting coyotes and bobcats while walking the dog.


----------



## Jaxon

I have a Fenix E12 v2,and a Surefire e1bmv coming in the mail,should be here by Thursday.


----------



## richbuff

HK90 and GT94 shipped, I got tracking numbers two days ago, and today. The former is 3 x 21700 and 3 x 90.2, it should have some more lumens and the same throw as the X65. The latter is 8 x 18650 and 4 x 90.2 in a huge and massive package that will be the first light to have both significantly more lumens and significantly more throw than the X65, after a four year wait. It will have less lumens than the R90TS, but some more throw.


----------



## Scout1

I have a McGizmo AA Mule on the way!


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v got the Manker E04 mule on the way and that will complete my set


----------



## chillinn

Courtesy of CPF member Greenbean, I have something pretty special coming in tomorrow.











Pic credit: Greenbean
Greenbean finished the build I wanted already and made me an offer I could not refuse. Big guy, big heart.


----------



## Poppy

Beam Shots please!


----------



## chillinn

Poppy said:


> Beam Shots please!



I'll do my best, but compared to the nearly standard and excellent beam shots we're used to, they will be embarrassingly poor shots: no tripod, iPad Mini for camera and only two hands. I'll post them in the "2021 build: Leef 3x18650 Halogen flashlight" thread I started. Won't arrive until tomorrow, and idk when the FM1909 I ordered will arrive, though Greenbean included a few WA1185 in the deal. I'll see what I can muster Tuesday night.

Edit: Leef is running late, stuck in DC for 2 days because of Columbus Day weekend. It will probably make it to Richmond today and be delivered tomorrow (Wednesday). Hope to fire it up Wednesday night, then.


----------



## Sazeus

Astrolux s41 with extender tube and a klarus mi1c. Both with nichia led.


----------



## nottefonda

Surefire E2D led, surefire E1e ,Surefire E2e


----------



## wayben

HDS Rotary Custom with Luminous SST-20 4000K and 18650 battery compartment.


----------



## Voider of Warranties

[h=1]A Modlite Handheld OKW-18350 Light Package with Raven clip.[/h]


----------



## NightBeacon

Waiting for my Sofirn BLF LT1 lantern.


----------



## desmobob

Add me to the list of millions of Amazon Prime members who are pissed about paying for free two-day shipping and have been getting five-or-more-day shipping for MONTHS.

My Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 has just shipped today after being on order with Amazon for three days. I also have a EagTac D25A MkII (Cree XP-L Hi) coming from Illuminationgear.com. They advertise same-day shipping. I ordered it on the 22nd and I have not received a shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v got 2 more Manker E02II`s coming my way


----------



## Olumin

I’ve had my 6P together with a steel bezel and glass lens upgrade for a little while now. Finally ordered the Lumens factory Incan HO-4 drop-ins, a proper bezel removal tool and Mcclicky switch upgrade for the 6P from LM about a week ago. So I’m waiting for that to arrive from china so I can finally complete this build. It took a while because I needed to figure out what the shipping charges were gonna be. 

EDIT: I forgot to edit this, but the shipping issue was kindly resolved almost immediately afterwards by LF. Everything arrived and worked great.


----------



## Former_Mag_User

Fenix LD05 2.0

warm white LED with UV


----------



## Vemice

Another Tool Vn Ti and Prometheus Beta Ti. Been trying to get the Beta for a few months. I found out that they sell out within hours of their limited release. Just arrived.


----------



## bykfixer

Let's see……
The 4K4L arrived, the Seraph host arrived, a couple of late model Maglites arrived, Maglite parts arrived, a batch of lenses arrived, a batch of wrist straps arrived, um, the batch of Elzetta wrist strap rings arrived……
Welp that's it for now. 

Looks like nothing on the way right now.


----------



## Swedpat

Two Thrunites: one more Neutron 2C V3 and TC15 MT(also called DT) Outsider!


----------



## JohnSmith

FINALLY pulled the trigger after dragging my feet for 20 months or so: HDS 325 NLT Clicky with 18650 battery compartment.


----------



## 1996alnl2

I should be receiving in a week a Malkoff E2XT 3.4-6 Volts (Extra Throw) E-series head in the mail. Pretty excited about that..as I don't own any lights that can throw a beam past 220 meters or so.


----------



## pilo7448

A custom triple from CRX.. Im so stoked! 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

Got a like-new Surefire P2X Fury defender on the way. I don’t have many single output lights, but I tend to like them quite a bit. Simple to use and very rugged, especially Surefires. 500Lm is plenty for most situations, and not too bright to be used indoors. For 80€ I really cant complain.


----------



## hsa

Streamlight Pro Tac HL 5-x and I don't know why. Pandemic fatigue?


----------



## Former_Mag_User

Lots of Mag Solitaire LED lights as christmas stocking stuffers


----------



## bykfixer

Former_Mag_User said:


> Lots of Mag Solitaire LED lights as christmas stocking stuffers



A truck load of likes……


----------



## Former_Mag_User

They even come in the neat little gift box when you order direct from the Maglite website :twothumbs


----------



## Katherine Alicia

not a light, I`v bought a Luxmeter, it`s not an expensive one but should be fine for taking relative readings from different lights and emitters


----------



## ZacMD

A foursevens copper preon p2 and hopefully a light from this forum!!

-Zach


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Just ordered a Nitecore E4K. Will be my first 21700 light and hopefully it will cover all ranges for my flashlight needs.


----------



## richbuff

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Just ordered a Nitecore E4K. Will be my first 21700 light and hopefully it will cover all ranges for my flashlight needs.


I got my E4K on Jan. 30, 2020. I was excited that Nitecore, which is a quality manufacturer that markets to law enforcement, finally decided at that time that the general public was ready for a single 21700 cell compact light with 4,000 lumens turbo. It is a nice quality light with not too many or not enough features. The user interface is different, which nicely breaks up UI boredom. 
USB chargeable protected 21700 is a long cell. Solder spring on top of unprotected cell also works. Factory 4 x XP-L. 4,000 lumens, 261 meters throw. 

I also got the Nitecore TM9KVn, 21700, 9 x stock XP-L2 6500, Jan. 6, 2020, 9,500/268M factory specs, because Nitecore decided that the general public was ready for a slightly larger single 21700 light with 9,500 turbo lumens. 

My third Nitecore light is the TM06Svn modded to 4 x XHP50.2. 9,800 lumens from it was a lot of lumens for its size in May 2017. I have studied many other Nitecore offerings that would have been great to buy. I consider Acebeam, Fenix, Nitecore and Olight (and other similar) to be right on the price/quality spectrum that I like. 

Please post back and tell us how you like it.


----------



## Olumin

Just got a new-in-box Surefire A2 Aviator for a very good price on it’s way. That’s my third incan, and to my knowledge one of the only incans which are regulated. A classic and very lucky to have found a new one in Germany. Even though it might not get much actual real-world use. But who knows?


----------



## Havok

Not much... this time. Just 2x Sofirn C01s, 3x C01R sst20-DR 660nm, and 2x C01 5mm 670nm. Possibly more C01 5mm's later this week, or next.


----------



## MAD777

Manker E03H II angle light / headlamp from modder Vinh Nguyen at Skylumen.com
SST20 4,000K 95 CRI, running of 14500 power. Plan to wear it clipped to front of my fly fishing vest to continue tying on flies at dusk. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1996alnl2

A new in package classic 120 lumen version Surefire L4.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

richbuff said:


> I got my E4K on Jan. 30, 2020. I was excited that Nitecore, which is a quality manufacturer that markets to law enforcement, finally decided at that time that the general public was ready for a single 21700 cell compact light with 4,000 lumens turbo. It is a nice quality light with not too many or not enough features. The user interface is different, which nicely breaks up UI boredom.
> USB chargeable protected 21700 is a long cell. Solder spring on top of unprotected cell also works. Factory 4 x XP-L. 4,000 lumens, 261 meters throw.
> 
> I also got the Nitecore TM9KVn, 21700, 9 x stock XP-L2 6500, Jan. 6, 2020, 9,500/268M factory specs, because Nitecore decided that the general public was ready for a slightly larger single 21700 light with 9,500 turbo lumens.
> 
> My third Nitecore light is the TM06Svn modded to 4 x XHP50.2. 9,800 lumens from it was a lot of lumens for its size in May 2017. I have studied many other Nitecore offerings that would have been great to buy. I consider Acebeam, Fenix, Nitecore and Olight (and other similar) to be right on the price/quality spectrum that I like.
> 
> Please post back and tell us how you like it.



Just got the E4K. First impressions: this light is a tiny powerhouse. It's the same length as my Fenix PD30 R4 (which takes shorter 123A cells). I haven't had time to charge the included battery yet, but with a 15 amp rated unprotected 18650 (salvaged 12 from a bad 9 amp 18 volt Milwaukee battery) with a rare earth magnet (from Harbor Freight) on the positive contact, all brightness settings work at full power. Glad to see I don't have to spend $30 a battery for spares to get the turbo setting to work. U.I. will take some getting used to. Not a fan of a delay in turning it on, but it offers a little protection from accidental activation. I like that you can access low first despite the memory function (double click) and that you can bump it up to turbo temporarily when on without cycling through other modes (holding down the button). Don't like having to turn the light off and on again with a delay to change settings. Overall, a great light, but will take some getting used to. Would probably leave it on one setting the whole time for a hike and use the momentary turbo when needed.


----------



## bykfixer

C01 Sophias.


----------



## Burgess

Same here --

Sofirn C01/Sophia flashlights from China


Hope they arrive before Christmas . . . . .


:santa:
_


----------



## knucklegary

Sofrin shipped my order on Nov 11, arrived at USA distribution center Nov 17.. And here I thought might not receive order until after xmas


----------



## bykfixer

I sent $ to paypal around 5:30pm est for 3 sophia C01's. Received shipped email about 12:30am.

Now the waiting begins.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

more flashlight parts, mainly driver boards and a couple of MCPCBs (I`m going to de-dome my FT03s SST40, and want a replacement just in case)


----------



## Prokskee

Lumintop iyp365 & powertac lance in the mail. Nitecore mt2a, armytek partner pro 2a & 47 preon p2 mkIII earlier this week. My cake day is Monday so I got myself some early gifts [emoji363]🤓🥳HBD2ME


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`m still waiting for my Sofirn SC01, Sky lumens LEP, EDC18 and OTR M3 Pro. Then I think i`m calling it quits for this year, I have about 50 LED lights now all with batteries in them so it`s time to slow down a bit I think.


----------



## aginthelaw

Ft03 mini in copper is still processing along with a mf01 mini, also in copper. There’s also a jetbeam mini-1 still processing, But no shipping date yet. 

Starting to detect a theme here


----------



## boo5ted

Jetbeam RRT01 2019 version. Hopefully I get it before Christmas.


----------



## wayben

WooHoo...according to USPS my SkyLumin LEP is out for delivery and will arrive this afternoon. Gonna have some fun tonight after dark!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Nitecore MH20GT
Olight Warrior Mini (Desert Tan)
2 clips made for the Olight i3E EOS
Couple of 18650 batts.

Bought barely any new lights this past year. The two above are likely going to be it for a long while. Not a budget thing. Just nothing new interests me, lately.


----------



## akula88

Took advantage of the discounted 11.11 sale. 
Arrived for the past and current week :
> foursome of Fujitsu AA and AAAs
> one each : VAPCell 16340 and 21700
> couple of LG 18650s - MH2
> KDLitker E6 18650 and 21700 hosts
> P60 drop-ins : QuadLED SST20, TripLED XPL2-HI, Single XP-L2


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Nitecore MH10 v2 flashlight, 5000 mAh Klarus 15 amp rated 21700 cell, Klarus USB charging cap for Klarus ST15 flashlight. My previously purchased Nitecore E4K doesn't have built in charging and spare batteries are $29 each. I figured for the cost of a little more than 2 batteries, I could get another light with built in charging that comes with one and a high amp rated battery as a spare to use for either light. Then I could buy cheaper batteries from here on.


----------



## wayben

Seraph SP-9 Turbo. I've got a couple SP-6's and like them a lot, figured the SP-9 Turbo was worth a shot.


----------



## Olumin

Bought a mini Maglite AAA (incan, not the LED version) because it looks like someone shrunk down a regular size Maglite with a shrink ray into mini format, and it’s probably the cutest flashlight ever. 

It’s surprisingly a lot better than it has any right to be, and quite a bit brighter than I expected too. It’s actually quite usable.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

a Fireflies PL47G2 with 4000k SST20s


----------



## Bravo30

Fraz Labs Lumenite 18650. I’m pretty excited about the purported simplistic durable nature of these lights.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I bought a Convoy C8 host, not that I need one with an FT03 but it is a classic and I`m sure I have enough spare parts to make up a good light with it


----------



## bykfixer

Olumin said:


> Bought a mini Maglite AAA (incan, not the LED version) because it looks like someone shrunk down a regular size Maglite with a shrink ray into mini format, and it’s probably the cutest flashlight ever.
> 
> It’s surprisingly a lot better than it has any right to be, and quite a bit brighter than I expected too. It’s actually quite usable.



I used to chuckle at comments about how a match stick is brighter than the 2 lumen incan solitaire, then see comments in the LED section how a 0.5 lumen light was too bright. 
The incan solitaire is great for close up work or inspection of a shiney narrow tube like a flashlight barrel. It gets dull as the battery depletes though. Great for 2am nature calls or sneaking off to the fridge for those midnight snacks your doctor speaks against without waking the cat or talking bird. 
Speaking of batteries be sure and feed it ultimate lithiums instead of alkalines. Eneloops work well too.


----------



## richbuff

Four lights in the mail: 

1. Astrolux FT02S single 26650, 4x XHP50.2 shipped a few hours ago. 
2. Another FT02S shipped a few hours ago, on its way to my favorite modder, where it will become a FT02Svn 4x SBT90.2. This will be the first single cell multiple 90.2 light. Sort of like a micro GT94. 
3. Nightwatch NSX53vn in the mail a few hours ago. This will be my second sample of this rear clicky single 21700 triple 50.2 light. Beam profile and performances are almost identical to the much beloved F21Pro, but with longer cooling fins. 
4. Imalent MS06vn in the mail a few hours ago. I have had my eye on this dedicated flooder for a few months, but when my favorite modder finally got his first sample, I latched onto it.
I think this is the first time I’ve ever had four lights in the mail. There have been a few times when I’ve had three.

Also in the mail: a pair of lithium ion battery electric gloves, a Spanish missal and four Vapcell S4 chargers. The S4 charger is 12 amps for four slots, up to three amps per slot, all at the same time, slot length accommodates button top 21700. They will replace my two VC8 chargers. The electric gloves hopefully will help with my fingers during my daily seven mile walks; I lost 30% of my body weight five years ago, and cold fingers are the only untoward side effect of that. My church stopped providing missals due to Covid, so it’s bring your own.


----------



## WebHobbit

Emisar D4V2 with E21A, R9080 Neutral White 4500K and a stainless bezel


----------



## Owen

Seems strange to have something "incoming".
Aside from a recent Zebralight purchase, I haven't bought anything flashlight-related since 2013, except batteries.
So I ordered some more batteries. Just half a dozen 18650s, and a pair of R123s. And a charger. Ok, two chargers. And a couple of McClicky switches. And some parts, o-rings, and a spare lens for my Malkoff MD2, and a set of o-rings for a Malkoff Hound Dog head, and a Malkoff Hound Dog to have something to have spare o-rings for, and...gotta go, I have internet shopping to do!:sick2:


----------



## wayben

Welcome back to the fun!!!


----------



## parang

After using only AA and AAA lights, my first rechargeable lithiums: an Olight Warrior Mini (camo) and a Warrior X Pro in black.


----------



## Aalsen

Whats coming in the mail:

Four maglite mini AA (one pink )
Maglite 6D
Olight i5T eos purple
40 D batteries
12 eneloops AA
4 packs of krypton bulbs
4 packs of xenon bulbs (mag mini)
Vaseline petroleum jelly
3 packs of brackets for mag 3D
4 packs of brackets for mag mini AA
10pk of button batteries ag13/lr44
Might have forgotten something

Yesterday i got
5 Fenix e05
Skilhunt e3a
Sofirn c01s pro
Maglite 3D krypton
Maglite mini AA 

The week before
Coast ps600
Coast ps400
20 D batteries
A bunch of eneloops AA and AAA

The week before that
Maglite 3D Led (650 lumens)
Holster for 3D
Fenix e05 15th anniversary
Olight i3e
Olight i1r2


----------



## Olumin

Batteries. Keeppower 16650. Five of them.


----------



## bpbpoo

Hmm. 

- 2x 14500 batteries
- 4x 10440 batteries
- 2x blue tritium vials
- clear UV optical glue and UV light 
- brass Reylight pineapple mini (219b)
- titanium Reylight pineapple (219b) eventually
- Stonewashed Ti CWF Arcadian Micro (219c 4000k)
- Folomov EDC-C1 - E21A - Brass
- GiantMouse ACE Biblio

I think that’s all. Christmas monies


----------



## mtasquared

Something I have had an eye on for several months is incoming - an Imalent MS18.

I have need of a tactical flashlight, and saw a video on this flashlight and had to have it. There is a certain "toyish" aspect to purchasing it - who wouldn't want to have such a bright light for the fun of it? But also, there is a serious purpose.

Cheers!


----------



## parang

Nitecore LA10 cuteness.


----------



## Aalsen

Just ordered the Panasonic bq-cc87
2*10440 vapcell


----------



## 5S8Zh5

A few 3600mAh 18650 Orbtronics.


----------



## york2

Streamlight Siege X USB lantern.


----------



## adamlau

O-rings. Can always use more o-rings...


----------



## bykfixer

Santa's helpers dressed in brown really came through this month. Cheers!!

Waiting on the pony express to bring some newly released Elzetta batteries now.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

5S8Zh5 said:


> A few 3600mAh 18650 Orbtronics.


Also, a few 2500mAh 16650s as well lol.


----------



## Owen

Zebralight H600w Mk IV XHP35, new style pocket clip for the glitchy SC52w that's been fine ever since a SC64w HI arrived to replace it(of course!), a couple of extra H600 holders, since it's going on a hardhat, and 8 more Sanyo NCR18650GAs.



wayben said:


> Welcome back to the fun!!!


I've got to get out of here!!!


----------



## parang

Nitecore HC65.


----------



## Olumin

Brand new 6P original. I suppose there aren’t many of those left anymore still in their packaging. I already have a 6P, but for just 40 bucks who could resist? They always come in handy and are brilliant hosts.


----------



## bykfixer

When they stopped producing 6P's or any other incans back in 016 folks wondered when the supply would dry up. Yet LED tech reduced the demand for a 6P so prices really stayed pretty stable. Back then $55+ was the norm with some at $45 or so. 

Then a cache of 2009 units hit eBay around late 016 if I recall correctly. You could get an nip 6P as little as $19!!! The norm was around $30+ but one seller showed 250 at $19 each. Those went practically overnight and by the time CPF got the news $28 was a good price. I bought 10 that year. All had batteries expiring in 2019. I gave away most of them keeping a couple for someday. 

Little by little the price went back up to $40-50 again. I suspect on eBay there are more of those 2009 made units than those made after that due to (as rumor had it) a conex container full destined for the military that were never issued. But still this is the time to grab one while you can. 

Now finding a new in package incan G2 is another story. The demand for those was never that great, that and no humongous military contracts were ever created either so when SureFire halted production of incans the G2 became a hot comodity.

I have some 4D incan Maglites enroute. Like the 6P there are still some around. But like any incan flashlight now is a good time to grab one while you still can.


----------



## Olumin

Also keep in mind, finding a 6P or any other SureFire for a good price over here in Germany is quite a bit more rare.


----------



## bykfixer

Oh snap. lol. Germany? Good Score!!!!!!


----------



## orbital

+

26800 cell & charger for a Nightwatch NSX4 // really big lumen numbers, _more super flood setup_
nearly 7Ah battery to 4xSST40 emitters.

*--just had to test a 26800 cell* :twothumbs

$59 shipped for everything 

26800 cell
NSX4
2A charger

^^^^^^^^ ordered from _neals_


----------



## smittypdx

Reylight Pineapple in Brass and Sigma Regulus. Very excited for these two.


----------



## Olumin

p2x Fury (15/500 version). I was surprised to find a dealer who still had one in stock, these aren’t made anymore after all. I really like the Fury defender I picked up a while ago, so I just had to have the standard dual-output version. Only thing is: if it still arrives this week, I won’t be able to test it out until next Monday _(incandescent only)_...


----------



## Scotty321

Awaiting delivery of a Nitecore i4000R and Maglite 6D (gift for a friend who's original was stolen years ago).


----------



## pilo7448

MBI Hf-r in titanuim and one copper, lumens Factory SF head triple modded by Icarus here on cpf. Very excited 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icarus

JAXMAN E3 Nichia 219C high CRI AA flashlight. Only low and high. Normally it has 3 modes (low - mid - high) but a two mode version is available on special request. Starting on low and no memory. If it's true what they promised me it will be the perfect AA light I was looking for. I plan to run it on AA Lithium and Ni-MH batteries. It also seems to run on 14500 cells but then low should be nearly as bright as high.


----------



## Icarus

pilo7448 said:


> MBI Hf-r in titanuim and one copper, lumens Factory SF head triple modded by Icarus here on cpf. Very excited
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



I just checked tracking of your parcel and think it will arrive soon.


----------



## pilo7448

[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter_tx

A Sofirn SC31 Pro.

Hoping to have something else to post soon.

Edit: And now also a Lumintop EDC AA.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

KDLITKER E6 / E6S P60 with the extension tube and the same in the 21700 model, and a pair of Sofirn C01S`s in plain silver alu, as well as 20 new P60 dropins, 3.7v, 6v, 7.4v and 9v (5 of each).


----------



## Olumin

Yet another P2X-B-BK. Because I like them. Don’t judge me


----------



## wayben

Malkoff MD2 with 365nm UV. Should be here this weekend.


----------



## wacbzz

Can I fast forward to April when the new Streamlight Wedge will be available?! That will be in the mail to me on its first day of sale! Something even smaller than my SF stiletto pro, the “flat” design really appeals to me for pocket carry...


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought a surefire 6px tactical for a good bargain, it should arrive today. I didn’t need it but I thought it would be fun to play with.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Just bought an Xtar VP4 Plus, and a pair of 2000mah 18500`s to go in my new P90 that should be here next week


----------



## Burgess

wacbzz said:


> Can I fast forward to April when the new Streamlight Wedge will be available?!





Ughhhh ! ! !

Minimum output is *300* Lumens !

 :shakehead 
_


----------



## wacbzz

Burgess said:


> Ughhhh ! ! !
> 
> Minimum output is *300* Lumens !
> 
> :shakehead
> _



:laughing:

I guess I’m a bit different than quite a few around these parts...Low lumens are rather limited in their use to me and how I use my lights. For that matter, I’m almost indifferent to tint as well. In fact, I’d rather purchase a light from a manufacturer that offers a cooler white output than one from a manufacturer that pushes their lights as using “high CRI” tints. I want to see if the stranger in the dark is carrying a gun; I don’t care what color their gun is or where it falls along the BBL. 

I don’t paint pictures with my lights, nor do I use them for night photography. I’m not after “oohhhs” from my friends about how close to incandescent my LEDs are, nor am I concerned about telling the difference in wire colors in some closet in my basement. I’m not interested in using the .04 lumen setting on any of my HDS lights to navigate my house in the dark because I’m very familiar with its layout and I have zero little kids leaving toys around that could be stepped on. If I need to wait a few seconds with a brighter, cooler tinted light for my dark adapted eyes to readapt, I’ll wait. Finally, I’m not in the military on any mission that requires me to operate in a very low light mode. Most low modes on lights force me to squint and just ultimately wish I had a brighter light. 

Of course, YMMV. It is sobering to realize our little bubble here on CPF represents a very loud, but tiny minority of the world’s flashlight buyers. We are the Brietling buyer when a Timex will do, the Montblanc writer that can still write successfully with a Noodlers Ahab, and the Land Rover driver that almost never takes their ultimate 4WD vehicle off road. 

I wrote all that to say if your average HDS user is happy with 300 lumens as their high, I’ll be happy with those 300 lumens as my low.


----------



## coffeecup66

wacbzz said:


> ... We are the *Brietling* buyer when a Timex will do, the Montblanc writer that can ...



B R E I T L I N G.

Sorry Wazzbc, so disturbing.

Cheers.


----------



## wacbzz

coffeecup66 said:


> B R E I T L I N G.
> 
> Sorry Wazzbc, so disturbing.
> 
> Cheers.



The misspelling of my name notwithstanding, I appreciate you very simply proving the paragraph’s point.


----------



## coffeecup66

wacbzz said:


> The misspelling of my name notwithstanding, I appreciate you very simply proving the paragraph’s point.



You're welcome.

As for the misspelling, t'was an attempt at self-deprecating humour of the "People who live in glass houses..." sort. Sorry if it fell short.

Cheers.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

A Brand new 65w Fire Foxes FF4 HID Light


----------



## orbital

+

About a year & half ago I bought a 6S HobbyStar LiPo (25V at 6.2Ah) _for a crazy good deal._
-- a project I never ended up doing.

Thinking about what could be done do with it, picked up these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0897MJQ5W/?tag=cpf0b6-20 
which comes out to be about $22 each.

Wanted to do an auxiliary lighting setup running on 25V DC (I'll just use one at a time)

Did I need to get these..*no * but sometimes I just have to do a project, just to do a project. Tint filters will be installed.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought a new surefire titan aaa.


----------



## CanAm

An old Pelican M6 Lithium. It's got some patina but I'm looking forward to trying it out. The cells are sitting on my desk and I have a lanyard ring and UCL glass coming for it.

Going to be my EDC/primary work light until my girlfriend returns my warm tint XL50.


----------



## wuff

1. Mcgizmo Haiku
2. Novatac 120 M
3. Gnap Griffin
4. Solarforce L2C
5. Sunwayman v10ti
6. Surefire E2D incan
7. Pflex Pro P60 XPL Hi Quad


All this great stuff is being held up due to Canada Post having 190 staff at the Mississauga postal hub testing positive for Covid 19. 

Good thing I'm patient wishing them all a speedy recovery...


----------



## archimedes

wuff said:


> .... Gnap Griffin ....



Really ? Wow ... oo:

Ganp Griffin.

_Very_ rare. _Very_ cool !


----------



## caelyx

Finally stopped resisting and bought a Malkoff MD2, plus a M61WLL. Looking forward to seeing the magic first-hand


----------



## CanAm

caelyx said:


> Finally stopped resisting and bought a Malkoff MD2, plus a M61WLL. Looking forward to seeing the magic first-hand




Nice. I've been eyeing one. I hope you like it and get a lot of service out of it.


----------



## parang

A Convoy S12 (Samsung LH351D, 3500K) and a Samsung INR21700-40T for it. 
Because I couldn't justify an Acebeam X80 CRI.


----------



## Aldermietzel

Just ordered an Astrolux EA01 with the XHP50.2. First Astrolux...the waiting game begins [emoji43]

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Olight Baton S2R Baton II,is coming ...real soon now....delayed by a stockout. It will be replacing the NexTorch P8A that's been promoted to car glove box duty, that replaced a Home Depot Defiant 3 C zoomable that I ruined by cross-threading the tail cap, that replaces a Maglight 3C that I ruined by leaving alkaline batteries in it...twice. (The Maglight outlasted three cars, so it served well.) Getting rid of alkaline batteries in the car lights is a long standing goal, now achieved. I should probably get something cheaper as a car loaner in case of emergency, that I can run on AA lithium/iron disulfide primaries. And I'm lookign for a traffic wand for the car, too. 

Bill


----------



## Yates

Managed to find some Maglite C cell incans, these are becoming quite rare now, as they've been discontinued.


----------



## bykfixer

What kind Yates? Krypton or xenon? How many cells? Colors?


----------



## Yates

All black ones, I'm not sure on the bulbs as the seller gave a vague description. But price was really low, so we'll find out when they arrive.


----------



## Monocrom

So, went a bit overboard this opening month of 2021. Here's what's in store for my subs. on my NGMonocrom YT channel as far as reviews later on in the year, and most likely into the next one too. 

Klarus 14500 batts. (3)
Klarus 18650 batts. (2)
Klarus XT1A
Klarus K1 charger
Klarus E1
Klarus G20L
Klarus P20 LED penlight
MecArmy X4S in Black
MecArmy 10180 spare batt.
Olight I5T EOS in Black
Nitecore TIKI LE model
Streamlight Protac single-AAA light
Maratac S.S. TPF single-AAA light - REV.2
Maratac Brass single-AAA light
Pro Intelligent Batt. charger
AceBeam 10440 batt.
Samsung 18650 batt.
XTAR 26650 batt. 
R-SPEC PRO INR 26650 batt.

Yeah.... So in about a month I acquired enough lights, batts., and chargers to keep most folks satisfied for the rest of their lives.


----------



## ven

Love it monocrom:twothumbs:rock::rock::rock::rock:

Hope your good buddy in all this madness.


----------



## bykfixer

Lenses from flashlight lens dot com. Some stock sized, some custom cut.


----------



## Yates

bykfixer said:


> What kind Yates? Krypton or xenon? How many cells? Colors?





Yates said:


> All black ones, I'm not sure on the bulbs as the seller gave a vague description. But price was really low, so we'll find out when they arrive.



2C came with a bi-pin xenon, 3C and 5C with krypton.


----------



## parang

[FONT=sans-serif, Arial, Verdana, Trebuchet MS]Vapcell H10 INR14500
[/FONT][FONT=sans-serif, Arial, Verdana, Trebuchet MS]Samsung INR21700-40T
[/FONT][FONT=sans-serif, Arial, Verdana, Trebuchet MS][FONT=sans-serif, Arial, Verdana, Trebuchet MS]Manker E14 III NW and [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=sans-serif, Arial, Verdana, Trebuchet MS]18650 body[/FONT]


----------



## Megalamuffin

I just bought a very nice used surefire E1D defender, a second E1B backup, and a 12 pack of 123a’s. My wish list is shrinking pretty fast, provided I don’t add any more to it.


----------



## Owen

Batteries. It's starting to feel like all I do is order batteries. First it was batteries for a light I've had a long time(18650s), then batteries for lights I upgraded to(more 18650s), then batteries for a light I planned to buy(more...18650s), now batteries 'cause I bought a body I _didn't_ plan to buy(18500s, annnddd maybe a couple more 18650s). 
Ok, fine, my vaping coworkers may have relieved me of over a dozen 18650s, but it still seems like there's an awful lot of battery shopping going on for a guy with just 6 flashlights and a few headlamps...

AND, somehow, there's still 2 more empty Malkoff hosts sitting here. 2 of 4 that didn't even live here a couple of months ago. It's like stray flashlights and parts just started showing up at my house all of a sudden.
I'm starting to resent them taking advantage of my good nature, too, because I already know that when those needy little freeloader hosts grow up to be flashlights, _somebody_ is gonna have to feed them. 
With more batteries:ironic:


----------



## TwiceFuzed

A 97 lumen AA Mini Maglite in dark green.


----------



## boo5ted

Brand new Fellhoelter G2 Tibolt in the Dots pattern. My Sinner will have a matching pen now. 















Still working on getting some custom matching scales for the SAK made.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

well I thought I was done buying lights for a while, but I came across an Ultrafire WF-600 incan going really cheap that looks like it might be an interesting host to play around with


----------



## wacbzz

I have a sweet light coming in a trade with a member here, but...

...both of us mailed out (via USPS Priority Mail)our respective lights on 1/29. The person I traded with received their light on 2/1. On the 29th of January, mine arrived at the local “distribution center.” Ever sine then, on the USPS app, the package has been listed as “In Transit, Arriving Late.” The last update available was on 2/2. I called the USPS Customer Service line on 2/6 and “opened a case” with them to try to locate the package. Today is the 9th. The package is still “in transit.”

As well, I have a non flashlight package that has been at the same “distribution center” since 2/5 that is also “In Transit, Arriving Late.” The last update on the USPS app for that package was yesterday, 2/8.

At what point does this COVID stuff stop being a valid excuse for extremely poor performance? “Opening a case” with them is total BS. 

If if I do any more trades or sell any lights, I promise I will only use Fed Ex or UPS. I’ll pay the extra for the same treatment. I’m just done with waiting for something that cost extra for “quicker, tracked shipping” and not receiving the item within a reasonable timeframe...

*Rant over*


----------



## Yates

Since COVID, I've been paying more for shipping than the cost of flashlights.

Peace of mind is worth it IMHO.


----------



## caelyx

wacbzz said:


> I’m just done with waiting for something that cost extra for “quicker, tracked shipping” and not receiving the item within a reasonable timeframe...



I hear you. My MD2 shipped USPS International Express on the 27th, and has been sitting at Miami airport since the 30th. Somehow, I don’t think it’s going to make to here in time for the estimated delivery today. :/


----------



## wacbzz

The most whacked thing about this is that extra money is being paid to the USPS to get the packages to us quicker than say, first class mail. Nobody is getting that money back because I’m sure they (the USPS) now have some sort of small print “estimated delivery time” statement that allows them to perform like they do. 

If if we pay extra for “two day delivery,” how many days past that time period is really acceptable?

BTW, my light delivery was updated today, 2/10, as having left the distribution center. Perhaps delivery tomorrow? Is 12 days an acceptable time period for actual delivery of a paid for, two day package??


----------



## nbp

Some of my packages have taken a little longer, but many have been on time or nearly. I have had three lights delivered in the past week or so from different parts of the country and they ranged from 2-4 business days each, which I feel is pretty fair. Considering package volume is up like 40% over pre-pandemic days and thousands of USPS employees are out on any given day for COVID19 restrictions, I’m not sure what else they can do aside from their best efforts. I think it depends a lot on which facilities your particular mail goes through. Other courier services simply stopped accepting packages for a time so they could ensure delivery dates, so guess where all those packages went... USPS, who couldn’t deny them. In any case, I believe there is a Carrier Rants thread in Cheers and Jeers if I’m not mistaken, which would be a good place for further discussion of shipping speeds.


----------



## Olumin

A Peli 2320 and two Peli 7100 holsters intended for other lights. Hope They’ll fit. If anyone here has a 7100 Peli holster, please tell me what is the largest diameter you can fit in there.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Streamlight protac 1L-1aa in coyote. It has the ability to be able to use a single cr123, aa, and apparently even aaa without any kind of spare parts or extensions. I thought that was pretty cool so I’ll give that a try. While I was at it I threw a streamlight microstream aaa in the order just for fun. I also bought more cr123 cells and a surefire battery case.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Zebralight H600d is on the way from Amazon.com.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

My First Surfire 6P


----------



## coffeecup66

Katherine Alicia said:


> My First Surfire 6P




Champagne !! *


* N.B : en français dans le texte. Pronounced schaumpygne. Somewhat anyways.


----------



## bykfixer

Katherine Alicia said:


> My First Surfire 6P



You'll never be the same. When it arrives your life will be split in two. Life before 6P, life after 6P. 


Tracking says my aaa minimag bulbs arrive today. Yay!
Edit: arrived during an ice storm. Two thumbs up to the postal guy. 
End edit.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought a malkoff M61L for my incoming 6p. 230 lumens, 5600k and 5+ hours listed runtime. It should do very nicely.


----------



## The Hawk

A couple days ago I ordered a Maglite ML300L LED 4D cell. Specs are 1002 lumen on high with a 5 hour run time. Also has eco mode with an 18 day run time. Just got an e mail from Maglite that it was shipped yesterday.


----------



## WebHobbit

I have two different Battery Junction orders floating around in the mail:

shipment one:

StreamLight TLR-7 A weapon light & 12 Panasonic CR123As

shipment two:

Acebeam L35


----------



## parang

Some small ones:
Lumintop Tool AAA,
Sofirn SC01.


----------



## parang

I sent back the Lumintop, it came without the magnet and a Manker E02 II. I didn't like their CW tints.

In exchange I asked for a Convoy S12 LH351D in 3500K and a Samsung 40T to go with it.

Should be here next week.

The Sofirn is awesome though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The oh-so ever elusive 4Sevens Polished Tuxedo. :naughty: 








Much gratitude to Bob for being willing to share it with me. 
- cG


----------



## Megalamuffin

Well I got my surefire 6p and I love the incandescent tint so much that I just ordered a malkoff m61wll. Warm tint close to the incan, 80 lumens and 10+ hr runtime. 

Now I’m not sure what I will do with the m61L that I already ordered, maybe buy another host light.


----------



## Olumin

Just managed to snatch a basically brand new Jetbeam RRT 21 for 30 bucks. Always wanted one of those, since Im a fan of magnetic ring interfaces. Im a lucky man today.


----------



## nfsunder

My first HDS rotary!


----------



## SCEMan

Couple of P60 Nichia 219 drop ins for all-nylon cold weather hosts.


----------



## LogansRun

- Vinh P60vn dropin (SST40, 5000K)
- Manker ML03 emergency power bank light
- SF Z2, C2, M3 bodies bored to fit 18xxx cells


----------



## LogansRun

Olumin said:


> Just managed to snatch a basically brand new Jetbeam RRT 21 for 30 bucks. Always wanted one of those, since Im a fan of magnetic ring interfaces. Im a lucky man today.


Nice, congrats! That is an amazing price too.

I have this same light and I have to say I'm also a fan of the magnetic infinitely variable ring. It's also one of my only lights that takes almost any of my 18650 batteries and works! I have other lights that are very picky and will only work with specific size or button- / flat-top but the RTT-21 will take almost any 18650. 

I just wish that it had a better, NW high CRI emitter vs the CW stock emitter.


----------



## caelyx

Now on the way: 

- M61 219B v3
- M31LL 219B v3
- MD2 + high/low ring for the M61
- VME head for the M31LL
- MDC 1AA in neutral 

Oh dear, that escalated a bit quickly.


----------



## WebHobbit

*Noctigon K9.3 DUAL CHANNEL 7400lm 21700 LED FLASHLIGHT* *Color* Dark Grey *Switch back light color* Amber *CH1 (9 inner LEDs)* E21A, R9080 Warm White, 3500K *CH2 (3 outer LEDs)* Warm White - SST20 2700K 95CRI 



and 2 new style D4v2 tail-caps


----------



## Megalamuffin

Ordered some orbtronic 16650’s, soshine 10440’s, an xtar vc2s charger, and another aaa streamlight microstream. I’m going to play around with the 10440’s in my microstream’s.


----------



## CanAm

Megalamuffin said:


> Well I got my surefire 6p and I love the incandescent tint so much that I just ordered a malkoff m61wll. Warm tint close to the incan, 80 lumens and 10+ hr runtime.



I recently had the same think happen to me with a Pelican M6. Ended up getting a Malkoff NLL for it. Getting an Incan for the first time in many years, I was impressed with the tint and the beam.

Maybe pick up a G3 for the M61L and get a long-running M61L set up?

Currently waiting on a Kroll switch and sleeve for the Peli.


----------



## Megalamuffin

CanAm said:


> I recently had the same think happen to me with a Pelican M6. Ended up getting a Malkoff NLL for it. Getting an Incan for the first time in many years, I was impressed with the tint and the beam.
> 
> Maybe pick up a G3 for the M61L and get a long-running M61L set up?
> 
> Currently waiting on a Kroll switch and sleeve for the Peli.



I got the m61wll in yesterday and absolutely love it. Very similar to the incan beam, less hotspot but way more spill. Very nice beam that’s easy on the eyes and plenty bright for most everything and has that great runtime. I’ve never had a light I was so thrilled about as that 6p with the m61wll. I used to think I hated a warm tint, but I was wrong.

I’m sure I’ll end up with something else to pop the m61l in. I plan to get a sf c2 centurion that at some point, so it’ll work in that.


----------



## AZPops

nfsunder said:


> My first HDS rotary!




Congrats! I bet it won't be your last. ... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The two PITA' been looking out the window, cause they have a bunch of stuff coming in from Chewy. Dang kids, no wonder I'm always ... 

I just got my second Prometheus back up split keychain thing-a-ma-jig. Best split ring in the market, IMO.


----------



## parang

The LT1!


----------



## Dark Attic Works

I'm waiting on an Armytek Prime Pro and a bunch of coloured filters to make it across the US/Canada border.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Waiting on a Convoy C8+ with CSLNM01.TRG. Now that I found out my M2 SST20 handily out-throws my old C8 XM-L2 (which wasn't even intended at purchase), I want _moar candelas!_


----------



## Olumin

Ordered a new charger, a Vapcell S4+. I’ve been looking for a new, faster charger for over a year now. Most cant handle protected 21700s. This one looks good. That and I doubt I would even be able to figure out how use some of the more complex chargers on the marked. 
Also, some 16650 and 18650 batteries along with some AA eneloops.


----------



## bykfixer

The other day I was helping my son work on his car. He reached in his jacket pocket and pulls out a blue Streamlight Strion. I was impressed as he typically would not have a rechargeable flashlight. I asked where he got it to which he replied from the SnapOn man at work. 

Now what he was doing required a smaller light and a magnet would have also helped so I ordered him a Rofis R2 since it has outside recharging ability but can also run off a store bought battery. The magnet is strong and he'll definitely like the memory feature. I found a seller at the big A that still had a few and they were under $50.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> The other day I was helping my son work on his car. He reached in his jacket pocket and pulls out a blue Streamlight Strion. I was impressed as he typically would not have a rechargeable flashlight. I asked where he got it to which he replied from the SnapOn man at work.
> 
> Now what he was doing required a smaller light and a magnet would have also helped so I ordered him a Rofis R2 since it has outside recharging ability but can also run off a store bought battery. The magnet is strong and he'll definitely like the memory feature. I found a seller at the big A that still had a few and they were under $50.



I can't even pronounce 'Rofis', but if he pulled out a Strion - _now_ you're talkin' _my_ language. My benchmark / gold standard for what a flashlight should be, for over a decade, and still is - no second thought. If you'd told me you gave him that one, I'd be impressed. My daily driver workhorse light for most of that decade, and still the one I'd grab right now if one absolutely 'had to work or else' - and it's still in arm's reach as I type this, so I could. Never seen a blue one - 'Pepto Bismol pink' yes, but not blue. Cool. Anyway, at least you know he'll always have at least one great light that's unlikely to ever let him down - unless it gets lost (Heaven forbid!). BTW - If he's a pro user he _needed_ a rechargeable light, so he's catching on!


----------



## bykfixer

Rah-fis is how I pronounce it. 
A friend sent me one a couple years back. It's one of those that using a special (included) battery can do like 700 lumens from a double a size battery. Briefly…… 
Using a regular 1.5 volt battery it puts out about the same as my sons new Strion but is the size of a tube of chapstick. The body uses a magnetic charger to charge up the included battery so no usb port to let in water or dust. Again, you can use a store bought battery. 

Starts on low, then high but if you turn it off on high it starts on high. The tailcap has a pretty strong magnet and the head can rotate anywhere between straight and 90 degrees and stay that way well. It's light weight enough to easily tooth hold and no drool can enter it anywhere. So it's much like the Microstream USB that the SnapOn man was out of only better. 

I really like my 375 lumen Strion. My son really likes his too. He has his eye on the new Stinger.


----------



## YAK-28

bought a 3d printed 2c to 21700 battery adapter for maglite. should be here by the weekend.

arrived quickly, got it today. nicely made, sturdy. installed an 18650 and it worked as well. there is a lot of spring in the maglite. happy camper.


----------



## parang

A couple of firsts for me: a Pineapple Mini Nichia *219B**, *and a Convoy S2+ with an SST20 in *2700K*.

Also, my first purchase from Banggood.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Speaking of S2+ SST20, I just ordered a pack of TIRs of various angles for mine. I want to see how good that almost incandescent tint looks in a floody beam.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought a surefire E1L outdoorsman with kx1b head.


----------



## CanAm

A bunch of Lumens Factory E series. Probably too much. And I might end up pulling the trigger on a Malkoff VME head for the 2E body...


----------



## Olumin

Maglite ML25IT 2C. Maglite is a strange company still producing incandescent flashlights in 2021, and I probably use them way more often than I should. I like the idea of a big mini-mag. Maxi-Mag? Big-Mag? Oh no.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve been eyeing the fenix e12 v2.0 so today I bought one, my first ever dedicated AA flashlight. Also bought a 4 pack of white aa eneloops that come with a NiMH charger. The eneloops and charger combo was less than $20 so it was a no brainer.


----------



## CanAm

Megalamuffin said:


> I’ve been eyeing the fenix e12 v2.0 so today I bought one, my first ever dedicated AA flashlight. Also bought a 4 pack of white aa eneloops that come with a NiMH charger. The eneloops and charger combo was less than $20 so it was a no brainer.



It's nice to have an eneloop/alkaline light in the rotation. I've had good luck with the Amazon Basics high-caps (in flashlights, camera flashes, camera battery grips, and a few other odds & ends). I just found the bundled charger wasn't great, so I'm eyeing a Maha when funds allow. Seems like a nice light, handy size and good output. Hope you get some good mileage out of it!


----------



## boo5ted

Scored a Prometheus Delta this afternoon. Should be here next week.


----------



## Megalamuffin

CanAm said:


> It's nice to have an eneloop/alkaline light in the rotation. I've had good luck with the Amazon Basics high-caps (in flashlights, camera flashes, camera battery grips, and a few other odds & ends). I just found the bundled charger wasn't great, so I'm eyeing a Maha when funds allow. Seems like a nice light, handy size and good output. Hope you get some good mileage out of it!



I don’t know what to do with all the lights I have at this point, but they are fun to play with! I like the e12 v2.0 but it has one small issue I’ve noticed so far; the pocket clip is very tight where it attaches on the light. You can’t just clip it back in your pocket real quick without thought, it takes a little bit of an effort to make it sit down all the way. Very cool light though, and very compact.


Ordered another fenix today since they offered me a 20% discount, went with a PD36R.


----------



## Burgess

I'm not buying * ANY * lights this year !


I really * MEAN * it this time !


* REALLY * ! ! !


:shakehead
_


----------



## ten5three

6 Novatac’s are inbound.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Burgess said:


> I'm not buying * ANY * lights this year !
> 
> 
> I really * MEAN * it this time !
> 
> 
> * REALLY * ! ! !
> 
> 
> :shakehead
> _


----------



## ledbetter

A Surefire G2 clone I got on the auction site for five bucks with free shipping from China, with a clip! I have no expectations for this but with no electrical parts, I’m thinking how bad can it be? It’s just plastic covered aluminum, and I’ll swap in a Malkoff low powered drop in so it should be good to throw in a glove box or a backpack without worries. Anybody have any experience with these knock offs? It seems the only obviously authentic Surefire G’s are the G3’s.


----------



## sween1911

Against any and all possible reason, I have an incan 2D Mag coming from the 'bay. Also have some parts coming from Mountain Electronics, among them a nice new 26650.

I'm moving my Malkoff module (the Mag one that Gene made to run on NiMH's or a single li-ion) from a treasured 3D to the 2D and gonna try it on the 26650.




ten5three said:


> 6 Novatac’s are inbound.



No judgements here! That's a package worth waiting for!


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Surefire Stiletto. Had some birthday money burning a hole...


----------



## ten5three

Still have 6 Novatac’s coming, but added a Fraz Tiny Nugget 18350 as well.


----------



## Bronc6901

Malkoff hound dog super and now some e-series modified triples. Oh and some lumens factory new 18mm bodies lol


----------



## rrego

Maglite ML50L
**Upgraded 705 lumen model

3C to 21700 3D printed adapter from a member on here.
21700 KeepPower battery

Should be a nice combo for my night walks.


----------



## rrego

YAK-28 said:


> bought a 3d printed 2c to 21700 battery adapter for maglite. should be here by the weekend.
> 
> arrived quickly, got it today. nicely made, sturdy. installed an 18650 and it worked as well. there is a lot of spring in the maglite. happy camper.



I've got two of these adapters too and like them very much. One for my Maglite 2C twistie and one for my Maglite ML50L 2C. Awesome set ups.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Surefire E2D, 200 lumen old model


----------



## Bright_Light

Ordered the Malkoff M61NL SST-20 4000K today! Can't wait!


----------



## M0710NM4N

Megalamuffin said:


> I don’t know what to do with all the lights I have at this point, but they are fun to play with! I like the e12 v2.0 but it has one small issue I’ve noticed so far; the pocket clip is very tight where it attaches on the light. You can’t just clip it back in your pocket real quick without thought, it takes a little bit of an effort to make it sit down all the way. Very cool light though, and very compact.
> 
> 
> Ordered another fenix today since they offered me a 20% discount, went with a PD36R.



Same here with the PD36R with 20% discount. This is my first REAL EDC flashlight and loving it. Even went with the engraving option and very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Megalamuffin

M0710NM4N said:


> Same here with the PD36R with 20% discount. This is my first REAL EDC flashlight and loving it. Even went with the engraving option and very happy with the outcome.




Looks good. I love my PD36R, it totally rocks. I haven’t had to recharge it yet either and have used it a lot.


I picked up a cheap surefire G2 from ebay, only cost me $15. Hopefully it’s not one of the fake ones but I don’t know how to tell other than it’s not shipping from china. For the price it’s no real loss if it is fake.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Manker E14 III NW is on its way from goinggear.com.

(Replacing my current Olight S1R II Ti.)


----------



## Fird

I know they're not looked on with as much favor around here due to the magnificently complicated anduril UI but I just picked up a Noctigon KR4 in black but with a copper head and SS bezel. I went with SST 4000k but I'm already pretty certain I should've gone with different LED's. I looked back through my small collection and would've probably preferred warmer XPL-Hi, oh well, #slowboatproblems?


----------



## AFHEtech

I've got a pair of Olights coming. The M2R Pro in Ocean blue camo and an i5T on Starsust


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve been looking at the fenix e20 v2.0 for a while and concluded I don’t need it, but last night I bought one anyways. It doesn’t hurt to have a capable aa light at your disposal.


----------



## thermal guy

A fenix TK60! Lmao. But not sure why. Probably make a nice truck light.


----------



## sween1911

In my continued quest for the perfect homebrew module for my Surefire M3, I have yet another board and emitter on the way from Mountain Electronics. This batch is going to be a single-purpose 1-mode blaster. 3A Qlite board with the old reliable XM-L2 in a neutral white. Always persuing the elusive mix of flexibility and usability while going for raw output owing to the M3's original mission as a close-quarters adversary-blinding tactical light. 

Despite the different LED emitters, drivers, and battery combinations I've toyed with, the MN11 bulb and 3 primaries still brings a smile. The fact that Surefire was able to get that much output back in the day from an incandescent bulb driven to the edge is still amazing to me.


----------



## texsian

McGizmo Lunasol PD-27


----------



## IdleLion

HDS rotary stainless steel with 219b sw35 and a sapphire lens. I can’t wait!!


----------



## QMT93

I'm thinking about an M61HOT with clip, but I'm not sure about the new grip pattern. Has anyone used it? What do you think?

Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Sully

For some reason I thought it would be necessary to order a Nextorch Saint 31...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Eagletac D25A2 RC neutral white (Cree XP-L) is on the way from opticsplanet.com.

Thought having a 2AA light that's bright, neutral white tint, and fairly compact would be nice to have.

It's the 419-lumen version.


----------



## Olumin

MD2 with M61W


----------



## boo5ted

Just found a Prometheus Alpha with MCE and both bodies, should be here by Friday.


----------



## ZXD

I have a Surefire DFT currently in route. I bought some orbtronic 3500mah 10A 18650 batteries for it which I hope will work out. They are protected cells but some folks have said to be careful to make sure the batteries are not too powerful for the light, I also plan to use them in my Fenix TK35UE and my Fenix PD32 & PD35 TAC but I also do not know how to judge if a specific 18650 is too powerful for a given flashlight.


----------



## Vemice

My 10180 Eigers just came in.


----------



## pilo7448

Vemice, I've been looking everywhere for a 10180.. They don't still sell them do they? 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemice

pilo7448 said:


> Vemice, I've been looking everywhere for a 10180.. They don't still sell them do they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



Sent you a PM.


----------



## boo5ted

Just ordered a couple of Ti clips from Mickey(Bratguy) one for my Dawn, and one for my Sinner.


----------



## crn3371

Awaiting delivery of Acebeam X45, figured it was time to up my game from a Convoy L6 (which is a great light for the price).


----------



## boo5ted

Now to decide which clip for which light.


----------



## Vemice

Two more Eiger 10180 Mules in brass.


----------



## pilo7448

Nice Vemice.. Can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Just ordered an Acebeam H40 headlight (cool white 1050 lumen), a Fenix E01 v.2, and a couple 1100 mAh Orbtronic 14500 protected cells for the new headlight. I wanted a headlight lighter than my Nitecore HC60 and that could take a removable li-ion cell unlike my aging Nitecore NU10, NU20, and NU30 headlights. The Fenix is probably the first one of that brand I've purchased in a decade. I loved their earlier models, but after the Surefire lawsuit, their redesigned lights added length, a side switch, and no interchangeable/ replaceable parts.


----------



## B0rt

Heading my way are:
* SEEKNITE SP01 XHP70.2 (5000K)
* Astrolux® EA01 XHP50.2 (5000K)
* WUBEN C5 Mini


----------



## UFO

Nitecore MH10 V2
Streamlight 1L-1AA


----------



## bykfixer

The Fenix E01 v2 went over like a lead balloon here at CPF HoF. 
Partly because it's pretty much just a smaller E05, and partly because it's not a v1. 
It's so tiny, you'll be amazed. And the low is pretty useable for a lot more than you'd think. The medium is my favorite setting on it. The hi appears a lot brighter than the numbers suggest. Since you are afterall "hooked on fenix" I predict you'll like it.

Good picks UFO.


----------



## UFO

bykfixer said:


> The Fenix E01 v2 went over like a lead balloon here at CPF HoF.
> Partly because it's pretty much just a smaller E05, and partly because it's not a v1.
> It's so tiny, you'll be amazed. And the low is pretty useable for a lot more than you'd think. The medium is my favorite setting on it. The hi appears a lot brighter than the numbers suggest. Since you are afterall "hooked on fenix" I predict you'll like it.
> 
> Good picks UFO.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## boo5ted

Lumintop GT Mini modded with a sbt90.2.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

bykfixer said:


> The Fenix E01 v2 went over like a lead balloon here at CPF HoF.
> Partly because it's pretty much just a smaller E05, and partly because it's not a v1.
> It's so tiny, you'll be amazed. And the low is pretty useable for a lot more than you'd think. The medium is my favorite setting on it. The hi appears a lot brighter than the numbers suggest. Since you are afterall "hooked on fenix" I predict you'll like it.
> 
> Good picks UFO.



My E01s wore out at the l.e.d. solder joint. Until then, they worked great. They were the perfect light to give to family and friends who didn’t travel with a light. They were about the only Fenix lights I used lithium batteries in other than an L2D, L1D, and L1T. Seems newer ones aren’t lithium compatible. Looks like the medium is in a good range for hiking on known trails with a good runtime. Can’t wait to use it on a hike.


----------



## Burgess

When you say " Lithium compatible ", 
can they use Energizer L91 / L92 Lithium cells ? ? ?

< me confused >


----------



## Bougie

Convoy T2, Nichia 219C, 4000K.

I'm sure it'll be a great light for the price, but I'm having second thoughts about the colour temp. A shame 4500K wasn't available with the Nichia...
Maybe I should have chosen the XPG2 4500K option 🤔


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Burgess said:


> When you say " Lithium compatible ",
> can they use Energizer L91 / L92 Lithium cells ? ? ?
> 
> < me confused >



Yes. I meant lithium primary cells, not rechargeable lithium ions. For small lights, I like to have decent runtime, brightness, shelf life, and cold weather performance. I don’t trust alkaleaks in any of my good lights. Newer Fenix lights don’t take lithium cells.


----------



## parnass

I like lights which use a 1AAA battery and have used a 70 lumen Streamlight Protac 1AAA flashlight for several years. So when Streamlight came out with an upgraded 115 lumen version, I bought one.


----------



## Lightmanjake

So guys, my incoming isn't a flashlight or battery and the other accessories.

Permit me to share this awesome news here first.

About three months ago I decided to get my first Rolex from a grey dealer (Bill2). I was interested in submariner (any), Daytona Panda and GMT Pepsi/Batman. After a few weeks I got offers on a datejust that I pass on and then a few weeks after that a Root beer that I also pass on. So on Wednesday of last week, saw a listing and we start talking, just some small talk getting to know each other personally, talked about families and that my wife is due any day with our 4th child. We concluded and I bought the Sub date in black. Picked it up on Saturday after noon with the family and made a day of it. Bill2 was really helpful through the whole process, nice guy.

Monday morning my wife and I were surprised with the birth of our 3rd boy at 11:44 am, and he will 100% getting this Sub when the time comes.


----------



## pilo7448

Couple of mint Surefires


----------



## 3_gun

A 2nd Sofirn S11c. Useful zoomie that actually works well. Not sure who really makes the light but I found it on the Sofirn eBay store for $10.25 shipped. Nothing fancy just a nice general purpose light


----------



## fordcappy

4 Dapra Lights and a PK special edition engraved kroma


----------



## Stefano

Received a Fenix HM65R SuperRaptor today. 
This version is only sold in Finland, it has better brightness stabilization than the standard version
(now only the new SuperRaptor 2 with SST40 led is available) 
I had an excellent price and a free Fenix APB-20 carrying bag. 
I tried it briefly in a dark room and I am very satisfied, on this special edition the tint is identical on both leds (5000 K) and really beautiful. 
In addition, this special version has an additional light level of 600 lumens (High 2) which is halfway between High and Turbo.
The flood beam looks nice, I think it was a great buy. 
The only thing I don't like is the top band, I hope it can be removed without cutting.


----------



## stevie-ca

Malkoff M91B and M91T heads


----------



## Olumin

Malkoff hound dog neutral. Finally. Wanted to wait for 2x21700 body to release first but I couldn't wait & had a discount I wanted to use-up.


----------



## Toulouse42

Hi Hooked on Fenix. I too was curious as to whether Fenix lights can use L91 Lithiums and I came across the following answer to a question on a UK supplier site : https://help.fenix-store.com/articl...a-flashlights-use-energizer-lithium-batteries

In case you don't want to click that link, it says "Yes, all of our AA and AAA Fenix flashlights will accept Energizer lithium batteries. AA and AAA flashlights have come a long way. Now you can find powerful AA powered flashlights with many features, perfect for professional work, EDC, survival kits, and more."

I'm not disagreeing with you but I can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere else. I ask because I've just loaded my old LD40 with Lithiums and I don't want to blow it up.


----------



## aznsx

Toulouse42 said:


> Hi Hooked on Fenix. I too was curious as to whether Fenix lights can use L91 Lithiums and I came across the following answer to a question on a UK supplier site : https://help.fenix-store.com/articl...a-flashlights-use-energizer-lithium-batteries
> 
> In case you don't want to click that link, it says "Yes, all of our AA and AAA Fenix flashlights will accept Energizer lithium batteries. AA and AAA flashlights have come a long way. Now you can find powerful AA powered flashlights with many features, perfect for professional work, EDC, survival kits, and more."
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you but I can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere else. I ask because I've just loaded my old LD40 with Lithiums and I don't want to blow it up.



For Fenix I find the 'operating manual' is often a good resource. I was curious and just checked a couple of newer AAs (E12 V2 and LD42), and they both explicitly state lithium primaries are OK. Can't find the manual for the older LD40 at the moment though. If I had to guess, I'd say L91s should be OK in that too, but that's a guess. If you'd rather not guess, I'd post that question in the CPF Fenix section. They usually respond to questions.


----------



## Lemurian

Malkoff MD2 body and switch + MD2 holster.


----------



## junkman

3 incon D cell maglites from mag's website. 2, 5, and 6D 
So now I will have one of each size except for rare 7D


----------



## CHNeal

XP-L Hound Dog head to go on a spare MD3 or MD4 body. I can’t decide which is the spare and which stays with the M91T head.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

fordcappy said:


> 4 Dapra Lights and a PK special edition engraved kroma


Awesome score! Congratulations!


----------



## CHNeal

After buying a couple of Malkoffs ( MD3/M91T and MD4 Hound Dog) recently I went all in this morning and ordered :

MD2/M61HOT
MD3/M91T-my second
MD3/M91B

Dear lord let me be done please!


----------



## parnass

I bought a Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA. I removed the pocket clip and added O-rings to improve grip.


----------



## cbxer55

Fenix PD36 TAC and spare battery.


----------



## VZScorpion

Surefire M6 which I am planning to modernize.


----------



## Off

Malkoff Wildcat 18650 Head and a MD2.


----------



## CHNeal

I caught it bad this go-round!
Last order isn’t scheduled to arrive until today and I’ve already ordered a MD4 wildcat, pair of 18650s and two more MD3 bodies.l can’t figure out why I didn’t just order the head alone and skip the batteries as I doubt the body or batteries will ever see use.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Nitecore HC60 v.2.


----------



## 3_gun

Sofirn sp32a v2 kit w/short tube & Sofirn sc31 pro kit w/magnetic tail cap


----------



## pnwoutdoors

Just received a couple of the *Malkoff P60 M61W 3000K LED drop-ins*. Swapped out the older non-Malkoff units. Good stuff.


----------



## bykfixer

A roadside kit for a Maglite ML150 that includes a traffic wand, and an extension to hold stuff etc, plus a couple of glass lenses for ML300's and a minimag with "work of art that works" stamped on the barrel.


----------



## boo5ted

A second Wurkkos TS21, this time in grey and 4k and the new Luminitop 14500 LEP.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I just placed an order for a sofirn sc21 in 4000k with included battery and accessories. All under $30, hopefully it will be a good value.


----------



## CHNeal

I’m finding the Malkoff MD2 still a bit bulky for a night out with the Mrs. So…18650 Bodyguard V2 inbound.
Also several Oveready delrin battery sleeves in 1 and 2xcr123 and 2xAA to allow my MD2,3 & 4’s to run primary’s without the rattle.


----------



## Chadder

I ordered two maratac 1aaa lights last week in county comm's by one get one sale. I did not really need them but figured they would make great gifts. Maybe!! LOL


----------



## Ishango

Megalamuffin said:


> I just placed an order for a sofirn sc21 in 4000k with included battery and accessories. All under $30, hopefully it will be a good value.


I think you'll be pleased with it. Received mine last week and it is a great little light. Really good value for the money IMHO.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

Some weeks ago, replaced all my old AW branded 18650 cells, as they had gotten a bit "tired."

Replaced with Panasonic NCR18650B 3350mAh batteries. Much, much improved times on the flashlights.









Panasonic NCR18650B 3350mAh 4.87A Battery - Protected Button Top


Panasonic Battery - Panasonic NCR18650B 3350mAh 4.87A Battery - Protected Button Top




www.imrbatteries.com


----------



## Megalamuffin

Ishango said:


> I think you'll be pleased with it. Received mine last week and it is a great little light. Really good value for the money IMHO.



That’s good to hear. Have you tried it with a cr123 battery? I am curious how it would perform with those in an emergency.


----------



## chip100t

I have tried a cr123a in my sc21. It works but not at the 1000 lumen setting.


----------



## Ishango

Megalamuffin said:


> That’s good to hear. Have you tried it with a cr123 battery? I am curious how it would perform with those in an emergency.


No haven't tried that. I just ordered the 4-pack of Sofirn 16340 batteries along with it.


----------



## raggie33

a mail order bride


----------



## kerneldrop

Peak


----------



## mpetry912

I am really groovin on the Maratac lights offered by CountyComm

this one just landed today. Its a 4 X XPL-Hi emitter, 21700 battery with 18650 adapter, and about 3000 lumens on turbo. Really great light









Reylight Quad Emitter Dawn Custom Maratac™ LED Flashlight + Glow Afterburner ( Gen 2 )


Now In Covert Black Newest & Brightest Light Ever! Matte Black Natural Type 3 Mil-Spec Hard Anodized, Aircraft Grade Aluminum4 Modes / 4 Emitters / 21700 Battery / Includes 18650 Battery Adapter / Longer Throw / Scalloped Steel Head We built 500 Special Edition Lights + Samsung 40T Cell Included...



countycomm.com


----------



## Megalamuffin

chip100t said:


> I have tried a cr123a in my sc21. It works but not at the 1000 lumen setting.



I got the SC21 today and found it does not like cr123’s. I tried a streamlight and a surefire battery and it did not want to work on anything other than low and moonlight. When ramping to medium or high it went right back to low. The red battery indicator was also flashing but both cells were fresh. It would be nice if 123’s worked just to have the option but in practice it doesn’t really matter. Really cool little light though, I like it.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I just ordered a malkoff M61W and M61WL.

I have a couple more host lights I would like to find for them but for now my 6p will have several drop in options.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I ordered a prometheus beta qrv2 in brass and a malkoff md2 with a high/low switch and M61N from the forum marketplace.


----------



## CHNeal

Malkoff Wildcat head.


----------



## chip100t

I am still waiting on a malkoff mdc ha that has been stuck in UK customs for two weeks.


----------



## Ishango

I'm still waiting for the Foursevens Mini ML MkIII 2021 edition. Darksucks / Prometheus / Jason sent out an e-mail detailing what had went wrong in production. Really great that they only want to ship out a light that is according to their standard. It's a good reason to wait a bit longer.


----------



## CHNeal

Edit:

Malkoff Super Hound Dog head


----------



## Icarus

Dark green Sofirn C01S.


----------



## CanAm

Just ordered an incan head for a black Lumensfactory E2 body w/twisty switch that's been rolling around in my desk for a while.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Navy Blue FireflyLite E07 2021 Version Nichia 219B 4000K SW40 D220 R9080


----------



## knucklegary

From my friend Bykfixer.. PKPL2 in clear finish and from Mrs Fixer, a beautiful tribute to my late k9. She was one of the best varmint hunters west of the Rockies


----------



## rdnzl

To hopefully end my Christmas buying spree, tonight I ordered a Fenix HT18.


----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> From my friend Bykfixer.. PKPL2 in clear finish and from Mrs Fixer, a beautiful tribute to my late k9. She was one of the best varmint hunters west of the Rockies
> View attachment 21310


Santa was early. RIP Sophie.


----------



## db4rings

Fenix PD35 V3.0


----------



## chip100t

Sorry about Sophie, I lost my best buddie Badger last month,


----------



## Olumin

Fenix E20 V2.0 as a housewarming gift for a family member.


----------



## knucklegary

chip100t said:


> Sorry about Sophie, I lost my best buddie Badger last month,


JR's are wonderful little dogs, they have hearts like a lion!


----------



## chip100t

He was a wonderful boy, I miss him a lot.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I don’t think I’ve ever owned a maglite, so after some thought I decided my first will be a minimag aa LED warm white. It comes with a silver tailcap which looks weird so I bought a replacement tailcap in black to match with the rest of the body.


----------



## Megalamuffin

My first mag, I like it!







It is the warm white LED version and it doesn’t disappoint. The tint is indeed warm and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## hsa

I like the silver tailcap.


----------



## Megalamuffin

After a while of searching I finally have a surefire C2 on the way!


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought my first headlamp, a fenix HM23. Don’t know why I went so long without owning one as they are often very convenient for my work.

When I need a headlamp I would always use a hat and clip the light to it. This is a good method but also has its downsides. It doesn’t work well when in a tight crawl space for example.


----------



## boo5ted

Finally found a Sunwayman V10r Ti! Hopefully it's here this week.


----------



## Icarus

It has been some time since I scored a vintage Maglite for my collection but today I found another well preserved old school Maglite 6C.


----------



## CHNeal

Couple Malkoff Wildcat heads to replace the M91s I sold.


----------



## aznsx

Megalamuffin said:


> I bought my first headlamp, a fenix HM23. Don’t know why I went so long without owning one as they are often very convenient for my work.
> 
> When I need a headlamp I would always use a hat and clip the light to it. This is a good method but also has its downsides. It doesn’t work well when in a tight crawl space for example.



You'll never know how you lived so long without one.


----------



## CanAm

Megalamuffin said:


> My first mag, I like it!
> 
> It is the warm white LED version and it doesn’t disappoint. The tint is indeed warm and pleasing to the eye.


Nice. I have the XL50 warm and really like it. It's very capable and I've recommended it to a few non-enthusiast friends and family members. Great little AAA lights for the price. 

I have a Pelican M3 Incan coming, and need to order a nice 2xAA drop in to follow it.


----------



## Olumin

The lastest lights that came in were a zebra H600w II, G2X pro 200lm model & incan. streamlight strion.


----------



## aznsx

Olumin said:


> The lastest lights that came in were a zebra H600w II, G2X pro 200lm model & incan. streamlight strion.



Like that Incan. Strion choice. Mine served several years flawlessly in fairly tough use in a heavy industrial setting and has never let me down to this day. Yes, it was moved to 'backup' status by an LED Strion.


----------



## Olumin

aznsx said:


> Like that Incan. Strion choice. Mine served several years flawlessly in fairly tough use in a heavy industrial setting and has never let me down to this day. Yes, it was moved to 'backup' status by an LED Strion.


I just got it. I love the simplicity and design of those classic lights. Still plenty bright for most tasks & the ergos are just fantastic. Modern lights with their milling look fancy but ive found something like an old school mag-lite or round body 6p to be much more comfortable. I wonder why manufacturers went away from that? No need to reinvent the wheel. 

Its always great to see older lights like this still brand new and unused. Even the battery still measured at 4V, which surprised me. Spare bulb in the tailcap. Works great.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I ordered a malkoff VME head and an M31W. I’m gonna have a lot of fun with these.

I ought to sell most of my other lights, since none of them bring me the joy that malkoff/surefire combo’s do.


----------



## bykfixer

Olumin said:


> I just got it. I love the simplicity and design of those classic lights. Still plenty bright for most tasks & the ergos are just fantastic. Modern lights with their milling look fancy but ive found something like an old school mag-lite or round body 6p to be much more comfortable. I wonder why manufacturers went away from that? No need to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Its always great to see older lights like this still brand new and unused. Even the battery still measured at 4V, which surprised me. Spare bulb in the tailcap. Works great.
> View attachment 22318
> View attachment 22319


Cool! First gen type. Nice low S/N too!! 

Apparently customers complained that it was not grippy enough so Streamlight cut circular grooves along the body to aid grip. And it is more grippy.

Below (bottom to top) is a 1st gen, a TerraLux upgraded 2nd gen and a 275 lumen LED version




The TerraLux is much brighter but if you ever decide to go back stock the pins of the TerraLux have oversized the holes enough to cause the bi-pin light bulb to come out easily if the rubber grip ring around the light bulb (attached to the reflector) has become brittle over time and crumbles.


----------



## Olumin

bykfixer said:


> Cool! First gen type. Nice low S/N too!!
> 
> Apparently customers complained that it was not grippy enough so Streamlight cut circular grooves along the body to aid grip. And it is more grippy.
> 
> The TerraLux is much brighter but if you ever decide to go back stock the pins of the TerraLux have oversized the holes enough to cause the bi-pin light bulb to come out easily if the rubber grip ring around the light bulb (attached to the reflector) has become brittle over time and crumbles.


The cell has "2004" printed on it. Im just surprised the battery still holds a charge considering its almost 2 decades old. 

Are those TerraLux kits still available anywhere?


----------



## JimIslander

Received a new Zebralight H502pr Photo Red AA Flood Headlamp. I have absolutely no idea what I'll do with it, but she's a beauty. 
Cree Red XP-E Photo Red (650-670 nm) LED.


----------



## bykfixer

Olumin said:


> The cell has "2004" printed on it. Im just surprised the battery still holds a charge considering its almost 2 decades old.
> 
> Are those TerraLux kits still available anywhere?


The terralux kit was from around 2012. They went out of business in 2020. There are probably some kits left at eBay or Amazon. 
200 lumens? Can't say they are but it's cool tinted beam sure looks brighter than the Strion bulb does.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I think it's time to admit that - Yes, I am a collector. There's really no other reason for purchasing such as this - 







This is Foursevens one and only production spotlight. There are 18 CREE XM-L2 LEDs powered by 28 18650 batteries, producing 15,000 lumens. It has four modes, current regulation, and a built in cooling fan. 

I'm Chauncey Gardiner, and this is my new illuminator.


----------



## Ishango

I've ordered the Foursevens Quark QK2A MKIII in slate blue. Seems like a nice color and wanted another 2xAA light in my collection and EDC rotation. Meanwhile I'm still waiting for the new 2021 Mini ML MkIII which still has some issues Jason / Darksucks is getting resolved. So when this comes in I at least have another quality Foursevens light to play with 😁


----------



## JimIslander

No longer in the mail.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I just ordered a new incan minimag aa in midnight blue for $10 and change. I am very happy with the glass lens I bought for my led minimag so I ordered one for the incan as well.


----------



## knucklegary

Jim, Sneak up on squirrels with your new PR headlamp?


----------



## JimIslander

knucklegary said:


> Jim, Sneak up on squirrels with your new PR headlamp?


No night hunting in my state.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Today is a good day.

I got my malkoff VME head with an M31W. The M31W has slightly more of a rosy tint than all my M61W’s. It looks wonderful, best tinted LED I have now. I also got a nice laser products 6P with what seems to be the original P60.


----------



## bykfixer

Good score on the round 6p Megal. 

I'm at the point with flashlights where I was with cameras a few years back. It got where every 90 days there was the next version of an item and it reached a point where what I had was good enough for my uses. 

With cameras it got where about the only time I took a photo was a picture of words on a label so I could enlarge the photo in order to read the words more easily. In time a small flashlight brightened up the words so I no longer used the cameras at all. 

With flashlights these I have been mostly sitting on the sidelines watching lumen wars and now tint wars do what they do while enjoying the stuff in my quiver from pre-2019. The potential SureFire EDC DFT in 2 cell is a blip on my radar but it'll probably be March before that one is easy to find. By then some will have written the what's what about those. 

Reason I like the idea of the 2 cell is it's stated output is a mere 550 lumens with a twisty head allowing it to idle at 25 lumens. With the famous SureFire optic it is said to produce a laser like hot spot with a gentle spill so I could potentially morse code Mrs Fixer from another zip code asking "want string beans or mashed potato's with supper tonight?" without it getting so hot it feels like I'm carrying a hand grenade with the pin pulled like that EDCL-2T does.


----------



## Rhodie

ThruNite Catapult V6 SST70, arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Megalamuffin

My incan mini mag arrived. The midnight blue is a very nice color.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Well I can cross an incan surefire e2d off the list.


----------



## rrego

Maglite ML150LR(X)
Maglite ML150LRS(X)
Surefire Fury P2ZX
Maglite AA Mini Mag Spectrum Series


----------



## rrego

Eagletac D25LC2 Nichia 219B
*replacing my beloved 😞 D25LC2 XPG-2 Neutral, 2amp factory custom (special ET run when they came out)
Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia 219B x 6 (Base Model)
*always wanted one, I know, old tech, not super bright, but who cares 😆


----------



## rrego

Megalamuffin said:


> Well I can cross an incan surefire e2d off the list.


One of my Surefire incan collection favorites. I have one in mint condition and play with it once in a while 😆


----------



## rrego

Hadn't bought new (or new to me) lights in a while, but got the urge on stuff that I'd been wanting, searching for. Probably take a break again? We'll see 😅


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought some more goodies from lumens factory. EO9, EO6, EO-E2R and a ucl lens for e series.

I was buying some two way pocket clips from lumintops website for my tool aa when I noticed they had the nichia version of the tool aa in stock. I bought that too.


----------



## Stefano

I finally received a old Fenix HL55 
The shipment was problematic I only received it now (ordered at the end of September) but the headlamp is nice., neutral tint, probably 5000K 
Comparing it with HL60R, the HL60R looks yellowish, the HL55 is perfectly white.
I like how I get the Turbo, from any level you do a long press on the button, when it is no longer necessary with a short press you go back to the previous level.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Megalamuffin said:


> My incan mini mag arrived. The midnight blue is a very nice color.


WOW! That blue is a beauty!


----------



## firsttothescene

Nitecore p10i arriving Monday.


----------



## Monocrom

1)Maglite ML50L 3C LED in black.
2) Open-ended black nylon Maglite belt holster for #1.
3) Maglite black leather open-ended belt holster for 2AA Mini-Mag.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I ordered a couple boxes of titanium innovations 123 batteries and another surefire spares carrier, and I’m going to have fun burning them up with some incan surefires.


----------



## rrego

Malkoff M61W SST-20
Malkoff M61WL SST-20
*although the website does not say hi cri in the description, I'm hoping they are.

Maglite 2C Cell incan, gray (old school)
Eagletac S25LR XHP HI NW (used)
Eagletac P200C2 XPG-2 NW module (CR123x2) (used)
*two extra modules in CW
Eagletac P200A2 XML-2 CW (AAx2)


----------



## Megalamuffin

rrego said:


> Malkoff M61W SST-20
> Malkoff M61WL SST-20
> *although the website does not say hi cri in the description, I'm hoping they are.
> 
> Maglite 2C Cell incan, gray (old school)
> Eagletac S25LR XHP HI NW (used)
> Eagletac P200C2 XPG-2 NW module (CR123x2) (used)
> *two extra modules in CW
> Eagletac P200A2 XML-2 CW (AAx2)



All the M61W’s are high cri.


----------



## Monocrom

*Fenix E03R*

A little something non-tactical, for once.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I still haven’t acquired a surefire c3, but I just went ahead and ordered a malkoff m91bw for one while they were in stock.


----------



## 3_gun

Xtar UL1-120 USB Powered Goose Neck LED x3
FENIX-ARB-L18-2900L x1 cold battery
TITANIUM-CR123A x2


----------



## vicv

I traded someone one here for a sure fire aviator. Waiting on that to show up!


----------



## Megalamuffin

Malkoff E1 hyper throw head


----------



## knucklegary

PK Warrior I


----------



## novice

I decided to upgrade my keychain light, so I have an UltraTac K18 1xAAA on order. It will run 40 hours on low with an Energizer lithium AAA. A long runtime, not output, is one of my main priorities on a keychain light using an AAA cell.


----------



## wweiss

The delivery date for my HDS battery tubes is encased in the DNA of thawing Siberian mastodons and I am trying to hire a lab to decipher the encoded delivery date. Isn’t that weird enough for this thread?


----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> PK Warrior I
> View attachment 24457


Had to screen shot this post.
Just had to.

Edit: the Warrior I and Warrior II




Many here would not understand what KG meant.

The Warrior I was one of the first flashlights to hit the sustained 400+ lumen mark from a CR123,
The Warrior II 1000 lumens sustained from a pair of CR123's.


----------



## knucklegary

Sergey sent me the photo of "Warhammer" 

Uncanny resemblance to PK Designs lol


----------



## Megalamuffin

I finally got this chunky thing. Should be fun once I figure out this anduril business.






I also bought another sofirn sc21 but with 2700k emitter. Love that warm tint. Both of these lights are going to the park tonight.


----------



## Monocrom

Thrunite TT20 in Metal Grey.
*~and~*
Klarus XT2CR Pro w/ a spare 18650.


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021

Monocrom said:


> 1)Maglite ML50L 3C LED in black.
> 2) Open-ended black nylon Maglite belt holster for #1.
> 3) Maglite black leather open-ended belt holster for 2AA Mini-Mag.


I just ordered the wurkkos hd15 for 32 dollars its on sale i saw the ad here on candlepowerforums.com


----------



## TwiceFuzed

I scored a new in box 69 lumen AA mini mag on eBay pretty cheap. Looks like a 3/10 manufacture date. This one has the new style tail cap. The Duracell batteries expired in 2015 and have began to leak into the package. I have a silver 69 lumen AA minimag with the rounded (old style) tail cap, I believe that was the first LED light I ever bought. At the time I was blown away by the output and battery life, that was probably around 2008 or 2009. These have the Luxeon Rebel 090 LED. I still carry the silver one from time to time. These AA mini mags are still one of my favorite lights.


----------



## hsa

What does the "multi mode electronic switch" do?


----------



## vicv

It switches between modes. 100%, 25%, beacon, and strobe. It says that right below the part you’re quoting. 
Also a 14500 and a spacer makes it quite a bit brighter. Of course mine did fail suddenly one day for some reason…..


----------



## hsa

Interesting. I didn't know they had those.


----------



## vicv

Yeah. Besides the quite blue tint, they were a great little light


----------



## Megalamuffin

Surefire edcl1-t.


----------



## boo5ted

Foursevens Maelstrom MXS and a Lumens Factory 3 mode head w/stainless bezel for my Tactician with a Nichia 319A led.


----------



## bla2000

I wanted a brighter bike light so I've ordered a Lumintop B01 with a neutral led. I already have one like the Xanes SFL-01 and it works well but the something a bit brighter will help when riding fast. Fast for me is probably slow for everyone else but I'd like to see ahead a bit further.


----------



## TwiceFuzed

vicv said:


> It switches between modes. 100%, 25%, beacon, and strobe. It says that right below the part you’re quoting.
> Also a 14500 and a spacer makes it quite a bit brighter. Of course mine did fail suddenly one day for some reason…..


Maglite will send you a new led module/pill for free, you just give them the serial number and pay shipping. I ordered a new one for my silver minimag not too long ago, I dropped it on concrete (one of many times) and killed it finally. They sent me an 090 led just like it came with. I got parts for 5 or 6 lights for about $8 shipping. I have another AA minimag that I put an 015 LED module/pill from a 2D maglite in, it throws a lot of light for a 2AA light. On 2 Eneloops it will run for a couple hours on high and 5 or 6 (maybe more, I haven’t really done a runtime test) hours on low. Id say it’s pretty comparable to a mini maglite pro+ in terms of output.


vicv said:


> Yeah. Besides the quite blue tint, they were a great little light


It’s slightly blueish but not too bad. At the time (2009) it was a pretty white tint compared to a lot of the competition.


----------



## vicv

In Canada, maglite doesn’t cover warranty. I couldn’t get them to anyway. Besides, I tossed it years ago. Thanks though


----------



## Megalamuffin

Got my edcl1-t today.


----------



## caelyx

Parts for an E1E-style Incan build from LF; and M61L 219B and M61LL 291B from Illumn. Should be a fun few days of new lights to play with.


----------



## turbodog

malkoff 18650 2-stage light


----------



## Olumin

A beautiful NIB incan Streamlight ultrastinger with a few extra accessories for what I think was a very reasonable price. Been looking for one of those for a while (seems to be somewhat rare in DE). Now I just need a regular stinger to complete the lineup.


----------



## PacificMoon

My new Pelican 2350 should be arriving today. Then I will finally have an AA light.


----------



## turbodog

turbodog said:


> malkoff 18650 2-stage light



arrived
first hands-on with this brand
looks good fit/finish are nice
came with batteries
will run on 18650 or 2x123

normal clicky
2 mode via head loosen









M61 High/Low Switch MD2 Flashlight – Malkoff Devices


Black Type III Hard Anodized Malkoff MD2 Flashlight with Malkoff M61 (450 Measured Out the Front Lumens), and High/Low Switch installed and ready to go. The High/Low is controlled by head rotation. The On/Off switch is a forward clicky with momentary function. Save up to 7%! Compared to...




malkoffdevices.com


----------



## HitFactor

Have been using a Lights & Motion Blacktop, https://lightandmotion.com/collections/all-bike-lights/products/vis-pro-1000-blacktop it has a 20 degree beam.

Going to give this a try, 100 degree beam.









Fenix BC26R Rechargeable Bike Light


The Fenix BC26R is a bike light built to keep you rolling long into the night. The BC26R has a rechargeable li-ion battery and blasts up to 1600 lumens.




www.fenixlighting.com


----------



## Coolwhite

Megalamuffin said:


> Got my edcl1-t today.
> 
> View attachment 25221


Very cool light, my most carried is this one, sure you will enjoy it, excellent U.i. very usable low, haven't had to use high for anything yet.


----------



## CanAm

Waiting on switch parts for a Pelican M3. Stupid stock switch won't power a Malkoff module, don't know why.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Coolwhite said:


> Very cool light, my most carried is this one, sure you will enjoy it, excellent U.i. very usable low, haven't had to use high for anything yet.



Yeah it’s great, I like it very much.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I just won the bid on a Z2 combatlight, so check another classic surefire off the list.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just bought a LedLenser P5R.2 light. I like the idea of a very quick and easy way to mount (magnetic base/tailcap) the light to let it charge; and when ready to use, I'll just grab and go!

Correction. The dealer's website indicated that it was in stock, but was not. Refunded, dead deal.


----------



## Chuck C

Item​Sku​Qty​Noctigon KR4 Ti+Copper Tail E-Switch 18650 EDC Flashlight_Finish type_Stonewashed Titantium_Tailcap type_Without trit slot_LED & Tint_E17A R9050 1850K​


----------



## boo5ted

boo5ted said:


> Foursevens Maelstrom MXS and a Lumens Factory 3 mode head w/stainless bezel for my Tactician with a Nichia 319A led.


Got both today but like a dummy I ordered the wrong color head for the Surefire. 









Now the question is, do I just put this one up for sale and order a black head or try to find a natural body and tailcap and just order a black head to have two builds?


----------



## CanAm

boo5ted said:


> Got both today but like a dummy I ordered the wrong color head for the Surefire.
> 
> Now the question is, do I just put this one up for sale and order a black head or try to find a natural body and tailcap and just order a black head to have two builds?



Get both builds, hold onto them both for a week or two, then keep your favorite and sell the other one.


----------



## boo5ted

CanAm said:


> Get both builds, hold onto them both for a week or two, then keep your favorite and sell the other one.



That's exactly what I plan on doing.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Ordered another convoy s2+ to see what a 2700k sst-20 looked like.


----------



## Olumin

The included original NiCad battery stick was over-discharged & trying to charge the individual cells after taking it apart yielded no results. The included replacement (NiMH) was too long, due to streamlight using sub-Cs about .6mm too long (this was labeled as replacement for the Xenon Ultra Stinger battery), so I tore it apart & built a new battery pack using 5x 3000mAh Panasonic sub-c NiMHs and the original contact cab/strips. Advantage is higher capacity and the ability to charge the cells individually. Works fine now.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Today I got the blue baton 3 back from an emitter swap. Dedomed 519a for a nice rosy 3500k tint. Now it looks as good on the inside as it does on the outside.


----------



## brachypelma44

Just ordered a Sofirn SP36 (5000K CRI 90 version) not because I _need_ it, but because it seems like a fun toy. I doubt it will displace my trusty Zebralight SC700Fd, but we'll see how it does. It should come tomorrow, however I'm at a family function tomorrow night, so I may not get to test it out until Sunday evening.


----------



## caelyx

Malkoff order on its way, with an E1HT, a neutral Wildcat 18650 and a 21700 body.


----------



## thermal guy

Been waiting for gene to restock his higher voltage wildcat in neutral for a while now. I like the option of being able to run it on 2X18650 or 1X18650.


----------



## 3_gun

Just got a Acebeam L17 today. Solid light & a great match for a 9mm carbine, easily covers the 9mm 150 yard max range.


----------



## Laser_Project

2015 Fenix TK75, gutting it removing the nasty LED's to replace with coherent light sources, anything less is discordant.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Malkoff M61T drop in


----------



## Laser_Project

2 watt output 577 nm yellow laser. Just received an email notice it arrived at our post office this afternoon


----------



## hsa

Acrylite lens for a D cell Maglite.


----------



## Monocrom

In terms of lights only:
- Olight i1R2 (tan)
-Thrunite Ti2 (tan)
-Thrunite T1S (black)
- JetBeam Jet-U (black)
- JetBeam Jet-UV (baby blue)

That last one.... Just wanted a dedicated UV light that I could easily slip the battery in and out of whenever I wanted. I don't mess around with UV lights and my eyes.

Several flashlight related accessories on the way too. Mostly plastic battery cases of various sizes. Plus, two spare cells for my T1S. (Learned my lesson regarding proprietary cells the hard way with my Klarus E2.)


----------



## boo5ted

Surefire E1B MV
FWVN90 (SBT90.2)
RovyVon A4Ti Pro (Nichia)


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> In terms of lights only:
> - Olight i1R2 (tan)
> -Thrunite Ti2 (tan)
> -Thrunite T1S (black)
> - JetBeam Jet-U (black)
> - JetBeam Jet-UV (baby blue)
> 
> That last one.... Just wanted a dedicated UV light that I could easily slip the battery in and out of whenever I wanted. I don't mess around with UV lights and my eyes.
> 
> Several flashlight related accessories on the way too. Mostly plastic battery cases of various sizes. Plus, two spare cells for my T1S. (Learned my lesson regarding proprietary cells the hard way with my Klarus E2.)



Thanx for the brand names, MONO. I actually know what you're talking about. That makes things a lot more interesting to read


----------



## Steve1

Battery capsule/ 21700/18650/ DERLIN CountyComm.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Steve1 said:


> Battery capsule/ 21700/18650/ DERLIN CountyComm.



The countycomm battery capsules are great.


----------



## chip100t

Megalamuffin said:


> The countycomm battery capsules are great.


I managed to get a 16340 one here in the uk. Still looking for an 18650 one. I could get them shipped from the states but the postage is more than the battery locker.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I used my 30% discount code from surefire to buy a tactician, stiletto, two spare mn03 lamps and a hat so I can represent.


----------



## Olumin

Megalamuffin said:


> ...and a hat so I can represent.


$ureFire drip.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Olumin said:


> $ureFire drip.



That way everyone will know I’m a crazy person that spends hundreds on flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer

aznsx said:


> Thanx for the brand names, MONO. I actually know what you're talking about. That makes things a lot more interesting to read


At my work a lady asked "have you filled out your OJO form?" I said "my what?" she says "your RLS OJO form". I said "not trying to be a wiesenheimer but I don't speak TLA"…… she said "what's that?"
I replied "I speak words not three letter acronyms".

I learned early on here there's a secret language where insiders know what brand the BR549 or the AM-990 is. So when I see "M6" I think Pelican 2320, until reading further and realize they mean the SureFire M6.

Back to topic:
My next light-mail will probably be a SureFire EDC-DFT. (every day carry-dual fuel technology )


----------



## boo5ted

boo5ted said:


> Surefire E1B MV
> FWVN90 (SBT90.2)
> RovyVon A4Ti Pro (Nichia)




Got em.


----------



## Stefano

I bought another headlamp Fenix HL60R 
It is on offer on the Italian Amazon for only 27 euros, I've never seen such a low price for this light (normally it costs between 62 and 77 euros) 
Maybe this price because it will no longer be produced and Amazon will only sell the new HM60R?


----------



## Olumin

Stefano said:


> I bought another headlamp Fenix HL60R
> It is on offer on the Italian Amazon for only 27 euros, I've never seen such a low price for this light (normally it costs between 62 and 77 euros)
> Maybe this price because it will no longer be produced and Amazon will only sell the new HM60R?


Bloody he**, for that kinda price I just ordered another one too! Perhaps its a pricing mistake? Well, too late for them to change their mind now!


----------



## Stefano

Olumin said:


> Bloody he**, for that kinda price I just ordered another one too! Perhaps its a pricing mistake? Well, too late for them to change their mind now!


Is there this discount also on American Amazon? 
Or did you buy on Italian Amazon? (if yes, what additional US shipping cost charges ?)


----------



## Olumin

Stefano said:


> Is there this discount also on American Amazon?
> Or did you buy on Italian Amazon? (if yes, what additional US shipping cost charges ?)


Im in Germany, ordered on amazon.it. shipping was about €5. There shouldn't be any additional costs since its within EU. Lets hope they actually ship it out!


----------



## Olumin

Bought another 2 after the first arrived today. Its indeed as advertised. I dont _need _them but for *that *price I know Ill regret it if I dont, + they make good gifts.
The HL60R is a very good headlamp, the interface isnt what id call ideal but far from bad. The advantage is that anyone picks up quickly on how to use them. If they would've added an option to start from low (red), that would fix most of my complaints.


----------



## Stefano

Olumin said:


> Bought another 2 after the first arrived today. Its indeed as advertised. I dont _need _them but for *that *price I know Ill regret it if I dont, + they make good gifts.
> The HL60R is a very good headlamp, the interface isnt what id call ideal but far from bad. The advantage is that anyone picks up quickly on how to use them. If they would've added an option to start from low (red), that would fix most of my complaints.


With the price of 27 euros I convinced many people to buy this headlamp. 
On the red light I can say that it keeps the memory of the last mode even if this is red, with other models this is not possible.
But I don't like the red light of the HL60R, there are too *many artifacts* that make the vision bad (on the HM61R model the red light of 1 lumens can be seen well) 
The red light on the HL60R is only really useful to show that battery charge is in progress or to indicate low battery level.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Just got some goodies.


----------



## aznsx

Megalamuffin said:


> Just got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 27189



Well MM, we all know where the Old Dominion branch of the National Flashlight Museum is located. Before too long (not _soon_) we'll all know where the Sooner Branch is located

I think you should let me borrow your flashlight budget for about a month!


----------



## hsa

A Matt Smith Lumencraft FL-1 flashlight. Can't wait to try it. Matt had some bad breaks getting this line started, hope this helps him out and I hope he does well with the startup.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I caved and bought a black surefire c3 since I still havent been able to acquire a gray HA one. I suppose it won’t hurt to have two c3’s in the long run.


----------



## Stefano

Taking advantage of about 50% discount I bought two more Fenix CL09 mini lantern. 
I have more than one specimen, they have proved to be reliable and very useful


----------



## thermal guy

Stranger things official demogorgon hunting light. Don’t judge me 😂


----------



## raggie33

bike light wish me luck was 12 bucks shipped lol and has fron and rear lights with horn


----------



## aznsx

Stefano said:


> Taking advantage of about 50% discount I bought two more Fenix CL09 mini lantern.
> I have more than one specimen, they have proved to be reliable and very useful


There's one of those little things magnetically affixed to something in my bathroom at all times. No 'sudden / unexpected darkness' in my shower.


----------



## Stefano

aznsx said:


> There's one of those little things magnetically affixed to something in my bathroom at all times. No 'sudden / unexpected darkness' in my shower.


Years ago I bought them to replace the old Fenix CL05 (AAA battery) 
I kept it hooked to the backpack with a flashing red light so as not to be hit by the cars on the side of the road. 
Recently I am using them at home with constant red light, with two CL09 I have 10 lumens of red light even now that I am typing on the computer. 
I confirm that it is true, the red light does not attract insects.


----------



## hsa

Surefire pro tac 90x. My first right angle light.


----------



## hsa

^^^ Should be Streamlight.


----------



## cp2315

My first LEP, an Astrolux WP4 arrived today and awaits me at home.


----------



## aznsx

hsa said:


> ^^^ Should be Streamlight.


I think that's called a "Freudian slip"


----------



## hsa

You are probably right. 
As they say in the military "I don't know but it makes me wonder".


----------



## Ishango

Not exactly in the mail any longer, but this week I received an Armytek Wizard C2 Pro Nichia, Armytek Wizard C2 Warm and a Wurkkos TS10. Especially the latter is a real nice toy with the Anduril 2 UI. The other two will serve me well during camping this summer.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve got sofirn sp10 pro’s on the way in black, red, and blue and a wurkkos ts10. Also a green surefire g2 that came with an sc1 spares carrier.


----------



## chip100t

I have a new Fenix cl09 coming as Fenix appears to have discontinued it without releasing a v2 version or any equivalent replacement option.

I use the cl09 to navigate my house after dark in the 1 lumen setting using my old cr123a batteries that no longer have enough juice to use in my malkoff mdc.


----------



## bridgman

It's been about a decade since the last time I stocked up, so...

- various li-ion batteries starting with some 16650s along with a Nitecore I2 charger (all my current li-ions are AW with Ultrafire 139)
- various FiveMega upgrades for M*g's - tailcap, extension tubes, bi-pin socket and about to order some ceramic slugs & MC reflector
- a few LumensFactory P60 bulbs - HO-9, EO-9, 3.7V LED
- more Eneloops and enough cheap 3AA->1D series adapters that I can damage a couple modifying them and still have enough
- a bunch of bulbs - Osram 64250, Hakira JC-5607, a few different Panasonic's from amazon.jp per konifans post last fall
- a couple of Philips 7388 bulbs (just remembered that I *did* order some)

The "bunch of bulbs" is because my only WA1185 blew and I realized I was down to 1 ROP LO, 1 WA1111 and whatever bulb is in my MagCharger and each of those had quite a few hours on them. I ordered some extra Hikari's because shipping was more $$ than the bulbs and I figured there were other people outside the US who might find them interesting.

Edited to add 7388 bulbs


----------



## Lemurian

A couple of BLF LT minis. I already have two KeepPower 21700s.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I decided to try a zebralight and ordered the sc64c with 4000k lh351d. It’s on back order though so it may be a wait.


----------



## jackrussell8200

Malkoff M61 for my 6p


----------



## 3_gun

Wurkkos TS10


----------



## Lemurian

FourSevens Maelstrom MX3F...Oh yeah!


----------



## Mappo

Durston X-Pro Mid 2 tent! Been waiting since January.


----------



## Stefano

Purchased a Sofirn LT1S lantern It is the second specimen that I buy, it is a really good lantern, I love its 2700 K light and the many light levels. 
The 21700 battery gives a good autonomy.


----------

